# What was the last film you watched?



## Yoshi

Just a thread to mention the last film you watched. You may write a little comment about it if you want.

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part I

I was a bit disappointed and it's my least favourite from the series so far. I can't really say much because I haven't read the book tho.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Two nights ago: _*Days of Heaven*_.
http://www.amazon.com/Days-Heaven-C...ef=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1292419212&sr=1-2

Last night: _*Drugstore Cowboy*_.
http://www.amazon.com/Drugstore-Cow...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1292419251&sr=1-1

Both pretty darn good.


----------



## TWhite

In the theater: UNSTOPPABLE. 100 minutes of sheer adrenaline RUSH! My popcorn was stale, LOL!

DVD, last night: Kurosawa's RAN. Simply still one of the most astonishing films I have ever seen in my life.

Tom


----------



## Aksel

My last movie was also the last Harry Potter one. And I thought it actually to be t h e best of the series. It captured so perfectly the spirit of the book. For once, I'm actually looking forward to the next movie.
But I've read the books.


----------



## Yoshi

Aksel said:


> My last movie was also the last Harry Potter one. And I thought it actually to be t h e best of the series. It captured so perfectly the spirit of the book. For once, I'm actually looking forward to the next movie.
> But I've read the books.


Maybe the problem is that I haven't read the book, but I still think it was pointless to split it in 2 movies. Maybe I'll enjoy this last movie better after watching Part II.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Last night: Gladiator. It was beautiful with a good performance by Oliver Reed, but some of the scenes were just too unbelievable. Not least the end where they leave the Emperor lying in the sand to rot. Listen closely to the crowd in the final duel. They are cheering because their Emperor is getting an *** whooping! What did he ever do to them?!

My little review there.


----------



## Weston

The last movie / film I saw was _Secretariat _. I know nothing about horses, racing, or any other type of sports. Why, even the Olympics are Greek to me. I merely went because a lady friend wanted to go. I was surprised at how caught up in it I became. I even did a little research into the horse racing history afterward. The creatures seem to love it, and that was an aspect I had never known before. It does make it more interesting to me.

Usually I live on a steady diet of science fiction, historical dramas, or classics. It was nice to get a little more well rounded (like the rest of me is getting).


----------



## jhar26

Very funny western with Marlene Dietrich and James Stewart from 1939 (often considered the best year ever in Hollywood movie history). Most of the movies I watch are from the 1920's up to and including the 1970's.


----------



## Yoshi

Today I watched "Coco Chanel & Igor Stravinsky".


----------



## Edward Elgar

Jan said:


> Today I watched "Coco Chanel & Igor Stravinsky".


How would you rate it? Is it worth watching?


----------



## Yoshi

Edward Elgar said:


> How would you rate it? Is it worth watching?


I thought it was alright. I think it has a good begining but a weak ending. The best thing about it is that it's beautifuly shot, so it never gets boring.


----------



## Yoshi

Yesterday I watched Home Alone.
It's like a christmas tradition now


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré

I watched Mulan.


----------



## Yoshi

Jean Christophe Paré said:


> I watched Mulan.


My favourite disney movie


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré

Jan said:


> My favourite disney movie


The Lion King's still better.


----------



## Yoshi

Jean Christophe Paré said:


> The Lion King's still better.


That would be my second favourite  althought I can't remember it very well now.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Alistair Sims playing Scrooge. What an actor. Especially at the end, when he transforms into a new man.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Saw the Patrick Stewart/Richard E. Grant version of ACC on Sunday. I quite like it as it invokes the atmosphere and social injustices of early-ish 19th century London well. That said, the Sim portrayal of Scrooge is without equal. I like 'A Muppet Christmas Carol' as well. Oh, and the Blackadder xmas special where the reversal of the Scrooge story is both funny and clever. Hope to see all of these this week.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Last night I went to my daughter's house for our annual screening of It's a Wonderful Life. It has to be one of the darkest Christmas movies I've seen. Jimmy Stewart really looks like he's having a breakdown. Of course, then I had to go to YouTube to see the Saturday Night Live alternate ending with Dana Carvey, where they beat the tar out of Mr. Potter.


----------



## Yoshi

"The Chronicles of Narnia: The voyage of the Dawn Treader" in 3D

Very entertaining


----------



## Aksel

Jan said:


> "The Chronicles of Narnia: The voyage of the Dawn Treader" in 3D
> 
> Very entertaining


How is it compared to the other movies? I think I want to see this, but I'm not the biggest fan of the other two movies.


----------



## Yoshi

I thought it was slightly better than the first one. The second is my least favourite. 
This one has an entertaining story and visualy stunning scenes especialy in 3D.


----------



## Aksel

Ok. I saw the trailer, and it looked beautiful. And the story is rather wonderful. At least the book story is.


----------



## Yoshi

Maybe you should watch it 
Me and my friend enjoyed it at least.


----------



## Aksel

I think I will.


----------



## bassClef

Jump Tomorrow
Enjoyable nonsense.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Taken...

One of the Greatest movies ever made...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> Taken...
> 
> One of the Greatest movies ever made...


I need to see that one.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Yesterday on DVD: Woody Allen's *Interiors*

http://www.amazon.com/Interiors-Diane-Keaton/dp/0792846087/ref=cm_cr-mr-img

Today at the theatre going to see the new *True Grit*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/True_Grit_(2010_film)


----------



## Weston

Saul_Dzorelashvili said:


> Taken...
> 
> One of the Greatest movies ever made...


Liam Neeson effects quite a convincing northern American accent here.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

Weston said:


> Liam Neeson effects quite a convincing northern American accent here.


Yes he does, great movie, one of my favs...


----------



## Aksel

Just saw the newest Narnia film. I loved it. It was very good and I find myself looking forward to what they will do with the next book, The Silver Chair.

But what on earth was the point of the 3D thing? It didn't add anything to the film.


----------



## Organpiper61

The last movie I watch with my kids was Despicable Me.


----------



## Yoshi

Yesterday I watched A Beautiful Mind.
I liked it


----------



## Manxfeeder

Star Trek, Wrath of Khan. Its theme bookends two classics, A Tale of Two Cities, sacrificing yourself for another, with Moby Dick, sacrificing yourself and your crew for vengeance.


----------



## Serge

Shutter Island. Can't get enough of it. Watching it over and over and over again in an endless loop.

The soundtrack is out of this world!

And so is the movie.


----------



## Listener

Been a while since I've watched a movie.

I think the last I saw was Kagemusha.

Last movie I saw at the theater was The American, which I found pretty disappointing.


----------



## MrTortoise

Had time to watch two movies yesterday:

Billy Elliot IMDB

and

Salt IMDB

"Billy Elloit" was terrific. Highly recommend it!


----------



## Weston

I just watched a movie from 2005 called "Flyboys," kind of a "Top Gun" set in WWI. While I enjoyed it, I found it a typical Hollywood blockbuster, in other words predictable and formulaic. The biplane effects are pretty good though. I'm surprised I had never heard of it until now.


----------



## Edward Elgar

One of the best films ever made, however, I can see why some would say otherwise. I haven't met anyone yet who hasn't got strong opinions about this film. It's like Marmite, you either love it or you hate it. Has anyone seen this film and got strong opinions about it?


----------



## MrTortoise

Edward Elgar said:


> <snip image of 2001 poster> Has anyone seen this film and got strong opinions about it?


Always at the top of my list. Regardless of whether you enjoy Kuberick's narrative style, 2001: A Space Odyssey is one of the most technically virtuosic films of all time. And a terrific sound track as well.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Hotaru no Haka (Grave of the Fireflies):

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095327/


----------



## sospiro

Edward Elgar said:


> One of the best films ever made, however, I can see why some would say otherwise. I haven't met anyone yet who hasn't got strong opinions about this film. It's like Marmite, you either love it or you hate it. Has anyone seen this film and got strong opinions about it?


I've watched this so many times I can quote dialogue  and I actually dreamed about HAL the other night.


----------



## Yoshi

I want to watch space odissey  But I'm having trouble finding a dvd on local stores.


----------



## Weston

If you haven't seen 2001:a space odyssey yet, don't judge it by today's editing and pacing standards, or even as a movie. It's more of a work of art that happens to use film. It may seem to drag to modern viewers. But I remember as a 12 year old kid in 1968 or '69 seeing it in the movie theater in Cinerama (sort of the IMAX of its day) and it was like having some kind of psychotic break. I was terrified, inspired, confused, uplifted, all at the same time. It must have been something like what people experienced on the debut of Stravinsky's Rite of Spring. 

Everyone has heard of the cultural icons of that movie now, HAL, the Monolith, the Starchild, etc., but back then no one knew what to expect. I remember clenching my hands so tightly during the Monolith sequences (with Ligeti's Requiem playing at almost rock concert volume) my fingernails nearly drew blood from my palms. I feel very fortunate in having experienced this when it was new, when no one knew anything about it so it had the full emotional and psychological impact. It was a kind of religious experience. Certainly a rare life changing event for me.


----------



## Rasa

Kick-***

Best of 2010 (equal or better to inception)


2010 was a really terrible: a heap of really crappy, extremely popular movies. Avatar, Clash of the titans, the sorcorers apprentice, shrek, toy story, twilight saga, more saw, narnia, more fockers


----------



## MrTortoise

Weston said:


> If you haven't seen 2001:a space odyssey yet, don't judge it by today's editing and pacing standards, or even as a movie. It's more of a work of art that happens to use film. It may seem to drag to modern viewers. But I remember as a 12 year old kid in 1968 or '69 seeing it in the movie theater in Cinerama (sort of the IMAX of its day) ...


Totally envious of that experience. I would love to see 2001 in a theater let alone a huge cinerama screen.


----------



## Yoshi

Weston said:


> If you haven't seen 2001:a space odyssey yet, don't judge it by today's editing and pacing standards, or even as a movie. It's more of a work of art that happens to use film. It may seem to drag to modern viewers. But I remember as a 12 year old kid in 1968 or '69 seeing it in the movie theater in Cinerama (sort of the IMAX of its day) and it was like having some kind of psychotic break. I was terrified, inspired, confused, uplifted, all at the same time. It must have been something like what people experienced on the debut of Stravinsky's Rite of Spring.
> 
> Everyone has heard of the cultural icons of that movie now, HAL, the Monolith, the Starchild, etc., but back then no one knew what to expect. I remember clenching my hands so tightly during the Monolith sequences (with Ligeti's Requiem playing at almost rock concert volume) my fingernails nearly drew blood from my palms. I feel very fortunate in having experienced this when it was new, when no one knew anything about it so it had the full emotional and psychological impact. It was a kind of religious experience. Certainly a rare life changing event for me.


I'm really curious now!
Lucky you for getting such an amazing experience


----------



## Carter

SALT Good acting, action, shows hyprocrisy of "leaders" very well, Nothing changes in that regard.


----------



## Carter

Jean Christophe Paré said:


> The Lion King's still better.


Agreed. High drama, acting & humor.


----------



## bassClef

My Cousin Vinny, on tv last night. Never fails to get me smiling.


----------



## Rasa

Carter said:


> SALT Good acting, action, shows hyprocrisy of "leaders" very well, Nothing changes in that regard.


Above-average acton movie indeed.


----------



## bassClef

KaerbEmEvig said:


> Hotaru no Haka (Grave of the Fireflies):


Is it good? I got this for my kids way back, but then reading the synopsis thought it may be too harrowing for them, but vowed to watch it myself sometime - and never got round to it.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

bassClef said:


> Is it good? I got this for my kids way back, but then reading the synopsis thought it may be too harrowing for them, but vowed to watch it myself sometime - and never got round to it.


Animated != for children. This is a serious picture that deals with serious matters. I would recommend watching anything that comes from Japan with the original voice acting and subtitles.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

At the movie theatre? *True Grit*. Liked it.

On DVD? *Affliction*, *Cassandra's Dream*, *Match Point*. All very good.

On TV? *Downton Abbey*. (_Upstairs, Downstairs_, 2010.


----------



## Argus

KaerbEmEvig said:


> Animated != for children. This is a serious picture that deals with serious matters. I would recommend watching anything that comes from Japan with the original voice acting and subtitles.


Why watch it in Japanese with subtitles? For animation, if available, I'd always go with the English (native language) voice acting version so you can concentrate on the images.



> At the movie theatre? True Grit. Liked it.


The original is recorded on my Sky+ box. I'm not a fan of John Wayne, but I'm going to give that and The Searchers a watch to see if my opinion changes.

I've watched a few Westerns for the first time in the last couple of weeks.

The Wild Bunch (decent film, great ending)

A Fistful of Dynamite a.k.a Duck, You Sucker (not my favourite Leone but an enjoyable watch)

Goin' South (an alright comedy)


----------



## Almaviva

Roman de Gare. Amazingly good. Highly recommended. I rated it five stars out of five.


----------



## Almaviva

Weston said:


> If you haven't seen 2001:a space odyssey yet, don't judge it by today's editing and pacing standards, or even as a movie. It's more of a work of art that happens to use film. It may seem to drag to modern viewers. But I remember as a 12 year old kid in 1968 or '69 seeing it in the movie theater in Cinerama (sort of the IMAX of its day) and it was like having some kind of psychotic break. I was terrified, inspired, confused, uplifted, all at the same time. It must have been something like what people experienced on the debut of Stravinsky's Rite of Spring.
> 
> Everyone has heard of the cultural icons of that movie now, HAL, the Monolith, the Starchild, etc., but back then no one knew what to expect. I remember clenching my hands so tightly during the Monolith sequences (with Ligeti's Requiem playing at almost rock concert volume) my fingernails nearly drew blood from my palms. I feel very fortunate in having experienced this when it was new, when no one knew anything about it so it had the full emotional and psychological impact. It was a kind of religious experience. Certainly a rare life changing event for me.


I believe it continues to be just like this. I don't think it has aged at all. Anybody with a minimum of artistic understanding who approaches the movie for the first time should experience what you did. It is an astonishing masterpiece.


----------



## Guest

I've been on a big David Lynch kick lately, mostly Mulholland Drive (which is my second-favorite movie). I've also been watching a lot of Terrance Mallick, The Thin Red Line (another favorite) and Days of Heaven.


----------



## Carter

*Thought that looked like her. Extraordinary pianist*


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> Why watch it in Japanese with subtitles? For animation, if available, I'd always go with the English (native language) voice acting version so you can concentrate on the images.


I agree. It's dub not sub for me.


----------



## Lipatti

L'Amour l'apres midi - great movie from Eric Rohmer's Six Moral Tales. Best I've watched so far from the cycle.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

On DVD: *State of Play*: good view of what's going on in D.C. ...


----------



## Guest

I'm going to keep going on my David Lynch streak today and watch The Elephant Man, then probably watch Mulholland Drive again....I tried watching it when I was really drunk a few days ago but that failed, so I need to make up for that. Fahrenheit 451 is next on my list.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Check *Wild at Heart* and *Lost Highway*--Lynch's two best films (I think).

DVD: Sam Mendes' _*Revolutionary Road*_ with DiCaprio and Winslet. Good visually, but story sux.


----------



## Yoshi

Eyes Wide Shut. 
Well I tried but couldn't watch all of it. I gave up when there was about half an hour left.
It was too weird in the bad way. Not to mention that the plot wasn't going anywhere and it was getting on my nerves.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Fabuleaux of Amélie Poulain. Which is the movie with my favourite songs like "Comptine d'un autre été" and some others. The movie Plot was really good. It Introduces a Young Lady that drinks to much Liquors and Champagne.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Jan said:


> *Eyes Wide Shut*.


Jan: you should go back and try to finish it: the ending gets better.

(Did you get through the sex-house masked orgy secene?)


----------



## Edward Elgar

Jan said:


> Eyes Wide Shut.
> Well I tried but couldn't watch all of it. I gave up when there was about half an hour left.
> It was too weird in the bad way. Not to mention that the plot wasn't going anywhere and it was getting on my nerves.


OMG! It's one of the best films ever! There is a fantastic "explanation/false explanation" scene and the last line is priceless. There are so many themes to this film: the decadence of the aristocracy, the incompatibility of marriage and sexual desire. Plus, the main mystery plot is gripping! Watch it again and watch it properly!


----------



## Edward Elgar

Sebastien Melmoth said:


> (Did you get through the sex-house masked orgy secene?)


If you are expecting an orgy you will be disappointed. The film will show you your own decadent desires as it did mine!


----------



## Guest

Sebastian Melmoth said:


> Check Wild at Heart and Lost Highway--Lynch's two best films (I think).


I prefer Mulholland Drive, Inland Empire, and Blue Velvert personally, but I did like Wild at Heart. Lost Highway really disappointed me, however. Eraserhead is better.


----------



## Yoshi

ricardo_jvc6 said:


> Fabuleaux of Amélie Poulain. Which is the movie with my favourite songs like "Comptine d'un autre été" and some others. The movie Plot was really good. It Introduces a Young Lady that drinks to much Liquors and Champagne.


Great film, one of my favourites .
You describe it in a quite funny way. 



Sebastien Melmoth said:


> Jan: you should go back and try to finish it: the ending gets better.
> 
> (Did you get through the sex-house masked orgy secene?)


Well I guess I could try to watch it till the end but for me it just seemed like it went on forever.

(Yes I did...)



Edward Elgar said:


> OMG! It's one of the best films ever! There is a fantastic "explanation/false explanation" scene and the last line is priceless. There are so many themes to this film: the decadence of the aristocracy, the incompatibility of marriage and sexual desire. Plus, the main mystery plot is gripping! Watch it again and watch it properly!


Is it? Really..? 
The plot didn't grip me at all for some reason.
I think I'm curious now about the end and I might get back to it.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Jeff N said:


> _*Blue Velvert*_.


Oh, yeah: how could I have forgotten that i n s a n e film??

Was _Inland Empire_ any good?

Big Kubrick fan going back to _2001: A Space Oddyssey_ which I saw in the theatre in 1969.

I think _Barry Lyndon_ and _A Clockwork Orange_ are my favourites.


----------



## Guest

Sebastian Melmoth said:


> Was Inland Empire any good?


Yes, it was excellent. By far Laura Dern's best performance. And it's typical Lynch, very strange and non-linear.


----------



## Almaviva

Lipatti said:


> L'Amour l'apres midi - great movie from Eric Rohmer's Six Moral Tales. Best I've watched so far from the cycle.


This is a phenomenal movie. I liked the entire cycle anyway, but you're right, this is the best one.


----------



## MrTortoise

"The Maiden Heist" with Morgan Freeman, Christopher Walken, and William H. Macy. Fun 'heist' movie that puts the emotional attachements to art in the foreground and makes a few funny yet mildly biting cuts about post-modern art.


----------



## Edward Elgar

"You may take our lives, but you'll never take OUR FREEDOM!"

It's a solid film, but here are the bad points.

1 - Kilts weren't invented at this time.

2 - The Scottish were and are savage barbarians. If the Scottish had been a stronger force than England at that time, they would have taken advantage of of them. Bring back Hadrian's Wall!

3 - The king of England sends the princess to parley with Wallace, hoping that she would be slain so the king of France (her father) would join him against Scotland. Wouldn't the king of France be p****d that the king of England sent his daughter to die?!

I'm selling this on ebay if anyone's interested.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....00925&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## graaf

The film is about a hit man (Randy Quaid) who gives a compulsive gambler (Jay Baruchel) one hour to live. The movie takes place in real time and its ultimate subject is what we do with the time we have in this world.

Good story, good acting, very good points, no overpaid superstars, no pointless/mandatory blockbuster scenes. To be clear - it is not best film of the year, it is just (sadly) far better than most of the 9 digit movies out there... If you liked Big Kahuna's, check this one out.



Edward Elgar said:


> 2 - The Scottish were *and are* savage barbarians.


Interesting...


----------



## Carter

Have now seen all three versions of SALT and the UNCUT Directors choice is my choice as the best.

Have about a 100 gigs of my favorite classical musical, opera, & ballet performances saved and and enjoy all music. My favorite is Romatic era which my local friend must submit to in deference to Baroque likings.


----------



## Yoshi

La tigre e la neve.


----------



## gr8gunz

Dear John.


----------



## Guest

Just watched Jean-Luc Godard's _Breathless_. Liked it a lot, now I'll have to watch his other stuff and other French New Wave movies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Twelve O'Clock High, an outstanding war movie.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*my last movie*

Gone with the wind

Martin


----------



## Edward Elgar

This is a really good film. It actually made me enjoy popular culture which is remarkable in itself! The amount of effort that went into making this film is obvious from start to finish. It's a joy to watch.

The story is so operatic in nature and yet it doesn't seek to be more than it is. There's an explicit reference to La Boheme and I got hints of Werther. If anyone can spot any more connections with opera I'd love to know.

I'm interested to hear what anyone else has to say about the film if they have seen it.


----------



## Guest

The Straight Story, by David Lynch. Definitely a far cry from his other works, but still a great movie. The cinematography is what impresses me the most, as well as Richard Farnsworth's subdued yet captivating performance.


----------



## tdc

^ David Lynch is an intriguing character, I was quite taken by his 'Mullholland Drive' I loved the dream like feel to that film, it was quite brilliant...


My latest was Spinal Tap


----------



## Guest

tdc said:


> ^ David Lynch is an intriguing character, I was quite taken by his 'Mullholland Drive' I loved the dream like feel to that film, it was quite brilliant...


Agreed. Mulholland Drive is one of my favorite movies. Lynch is one of those rare filmmakers who forces the audience to assume the role of detective, instead of showing us a detective story. You have to watch the movie closely and tie up the loose ends yourself. I think that's why American audiences are so unreceptive of Lynch, they don't like to think. I'd personally take Lynch over Spielberg any day.


----------



## Carter

The Lion King's IS better. Just watched RED...........lots of laughs


----------



## Manxfeeder

tdc said:


> ^ David Lynch is an intriguing character, I was quite taken by his 'Mullholland Drive' I loved the dream like feel to that film, it was quite brilliant...
> 
> My latest was Spinal Tap


One of my favorite lines: "I've been influenced by Mozart," then the flash to a guitar solo where he quotes Boccherini.


----------



## Yoshi

Fantasia


----------



## tdc

Manxfeeder said:


> One of my favorite lines: "I've been influenced by Mozart," then the flash to a guitar solo where he quotes Boccherini.


:lol:

Hey man 'Sex Farm' was epic.


----------



## Weston

I just watched _Agora_, a sprawling epic film by director Alejandro Amenábar about Hypatia, the Alexandrian lady philosopher, mathematician and astronomer at the end of classical antiquity and the rise of theocracy that may have set science back a thousand years. It is not a fast paced adventure film, but one that makes you think and is a beautiful visit to what we imagine the past must have been like. Except for the obligatory British accents in ancient Alexandria (well, what else would work?) and some seemingly up to date hair fashions, the film seems pretty authentic to this history laymen at least.

In truth it took me three nights to watch it, not through any fault of the film but because I could fall asleep in the middle of a hurricane with Armageddon to the right of me and Ragnarok to the left. It is a good movie in spite of my aging attention span.


----------



## Yoshi

Black Swan. 

It was creepy.


----------



## Aksel

Just saw The King's Speech. It was amazing. I won't be surprised if it gets an Oscar or six.


----------



## Yoshi

The Tourist


----------



## Yoshi

Aksel said:


> Just saw The King's Speech. It was amazing. I won't be surprised if it gets an Oscar or six.


I would love to see that one but apparently it won't be released where I live . People are pretty disappointed about it.


----------



## Aksel

Jan said:


> I would love to see that one but apparently it won't be released where I live . People are pretty disappointed about it.


That sucks. Because that movie is rather wonderful. Really strong cast, compelling story and a general lack of American-ness. A great, great movie.


----------



## Couchie

Somehow in my internet surfing last night I got watching _Passages from James Joyce's Finnegans Wake_, a remarkably obscure experimental film made in the 60s:



Finnegans Wake said:


> In the name of Anem this carl on the kopje in pelted thongs a parth a lone who the joebiggar be he? Forshapen his pigmaid hoagshead, shroonk his plodsfoot. He hath locktoes, this shortshins, and, Obeold that's pectoral, his mammamuscles most mousterious.
> 
> It is slaking nuncheon out of some thing's brain pan. Me seemeth a dragon man. He is almonthst on the kiep fief by here, is Comestipple Sacksoun, be it junipery or febrewery, marracks or alebrill or the ramping riots of pouriouse and froriose. What a quhare soort of a mahan. It is evident the michindaddy. Lets we overstep his fire defences and these kraals of slitsucked marrogbones. (Cave!) He can prapsposterus the pillory way to Hircules pillar. Come on, fool porterfull, hosiered women blown monk sewer?
> 
> Scuse us, chorley guy! You tollerday donsk?
> 
> N.
> 
> You tolkatiff scowegian?
> 
> Nn.
> 
> You spigotty anglease?
> 
> Nnn.
> 
> You phonio saxo?
> 
> Nnnn.
> 
> Clear all so! 'Tis a Jute. Let us sop hats and exheck a few strong verbs weak oach eather yapyassard abast tht blooty cheeks.


Suffice to say, I ended up actually watching the entire thing in a sort of disturbed fascination.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Grigori Chukhrai : *Ballade of a Soldier* (1959)

with Vladimir Ivashov as Alyosha and Zhanna Prokhorenko as Shura

Main theme based on a song composed by V. Solovbev-Sedoy and M. Matusovkiy

Marvellous !

Imdb


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Up (Disney)*

On DVD....Harry Potter I read the 7 volumes 3 years ago...I'm waiting for the 8th to come because I don't wait 1 year again between the 7th and the 8th.

Up is a nice movie...I have dogs and I laughed!

Martin


----------



## Guest

_Contempt_, by Jean-Luc Godard. I saw and loved _Breathless_, so I decided to explore the French director a bit more. While I loved the cinematography, and the dialogue was (as usual) as real as it gets, I had a hard time really connecting emotionally with the characters. I think I'll have to watch it again, because I think I'll like it more after repeated viewings.

Also, I noted several connections to David Lynch's _Mulholland Drive_: the scene where Michel Piccoli and Bridget Bardot go to the theatre reminds me of both the opening jitterbug scene from Mulholland Drive, with the dancing people casting silhouettes on the backwall, and Club Silencio; and the last line of both films is "Silencio." The content of both movies is very similar, too.


----------



## sospiro

Saw _The King's Speech_ last night. It was brilliant. Great story & acting & fingers crossed Colin Firth gets the Oscar.

He's come a long way from


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Yesterday, _*Maigret et la Maison du Juge*_

http://www.amazon.fr/Maigret-collec...ef=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1298641717&sr=1-2

C'est magnifique!


----------



## science

Very nice. I look forward to showing to my students. I'll have to skip the little gratuitous nudity during the opening credits, but otherwise it'll be great.


----------



## Rob

Willow (1988)

I must have watched this movie over fifty times by now. I'm in love with James Horner's score, even though it borrows a lot of melodies from Prokofiev and Schumann (who cares?).


----------



## tdc

Rob said:


> Willow (1988)
> 
> I must have watched this movie over fifty times by now. I'm in love with James Horner's score, even though it borrows a lot of melodies from Prokofiev and Schumann (who cares?).


The movie has its moments too... I like those little brownies hehe

'You! What'd you do? All you do is sit around and eat our eggs, huh?' :lol:


----------



## Rob

tdc said:


> The movie has its moments too... I like those little brownies hehe
> 
> 'You! What'd you do? All you do is sit around and eat our eggs, huh?' :lol:


Haha! Classic!

And you gotta love General Kael, one of the best villains in movie history!


----------



## Guest

Just finished Sunshine, by Danny Boyle (the same guy who did Slumdog Millionaire). I hated it: unoriginal, predictable, derivative, cliche, grossly scientifically inaccurate, and not to mention horribly scripted. I wasn't crazy about Slumdog Millionaire either...


----------



## Yoshi

Jeff N said:


> Just finished Sunshine, by Danny Boyle (the same guy who did Slumdog Millionaire). I hated it: unoriginal, predictable, derivative, cliche, grossly scientifically inaccurate, and not to mention horribly scripted. I wasn't crazy about Slumdog Millionaire either...


I hated it aswell. I still remember the night I was watching that and I wanted to stop watching so many times but decided to go through the whole thing. I wish I didn't...


----------



## science

Roman Polanski's Macbeth










Awesome - excellent - wonderful - you must, must see this one.


----------



## Guest

Jan said:


> I hated it aswell. I still remember the night I was watching that and I wanted to stop watching so many times but decided to go through the whole thing. I wish I didn't...


Yeah, I figured that once I started it I might as well finish.

Just finished My Life to Live, another Godard film. I loved it; not quite as much as Breathless, but more than Contempt. His movies are just so liberating from traditional Hollywood blockbuster garbage. I think I'm turning into strictly an Art House person...


----------



## Listener

Cleopatra. Made me think of the Star Wars Prequels. Big, loud, and very, very dull.

Sunshine was not entirely satisfactory, but I did like it.


----------



## Argus

I watched Shutter Island last night. Pretty good film.

The soundtrack really caught my attention though. I thought it was really good how the composer had created a score that incorporates elements of classical music that was being composed roughly at the time the film was set (mid-20th century). I heard bits that reminded me of Ligeti and Penderecki, a prepared piano a la Cage, Feldman style hints. I then watched the end credits to see who had composed this great pastiche, only to find that the soundtrack was not original but compiled by Robbie Robertson (of The Band) from the actual composers I thought were being imitated and some I didn't pick up on but whom I also like. Scelsi, John Adams, Schnittke, Ingram Marshall, Lou Harrison, Brian Eno. Unusually for Scorsese, the only diagetic music (apart from fleeting snatches) was Mahler's Piano Quartet in Am which is mentioned in the story.

If anything the music at times was distracting as I kept thinking 'I'm sure I've heard this before'.

Recommended for people struggling to get into 20th century classical composition.


----------



## Guest

Watched another Godard movie last night, "Week End." Talk about messed up; I didn't think movies could get much weirder than David Lynch or Luis Bunuel, but this proved me wrong AND I'm glad it did. Godard pretty much takes us through Hell in Week End, and it's interesting to see his socio-political message pervading every scene. The avant-garde techniques he used in his earlier films are placed in this movie but are taken to the extreme; achingly long tracking shots (including a famous 10-minute long shot of a traffic jam), jump cuts, unorthodox placement of music. All in all, a great movie.


----------



## Carter

Saw The Adjustment Bureau. An interesting foray into semi religeousity with another "control" framework. Us older romantics would appreciate it more as love wins over control. The media seems to think otherwise so far but that's their problem. An enjoyable movie with better than average acting.


----------



## Ravellian

Mr. Smith Goes to Washington (1939). What an amazing, inspirational film that was!! And Jean Arthur is amazing :3


----------



## Yoshi

Turns out The King's Speech was finaly released here and I finished watching it a few hours ago. 
It was a very interesting movie, well directed and I loved some of the music choices.


----------



## wingracer

Jan said:


> Turns out The King's Speech was finaly released here and I finished watching it a few hours ago.
> It was a very interesting movie, well directed and I loved some of the music choices.


Just watched it last night. Pretty good I thought. I loved Beethoven's 7th playing during the climatic final speech.


----------



## Yoshi

wingracer said:


> Just watched it last night. Pretty good I thought. I loved Beethoven's 7th playing during the climatic final speech.


That was the best scene


----------



## delallan

I LOVE this film!! I love most James Stewart films, but this is a favourite (along with Vertigo!)



Ravellian said:


> Mr. Smith Goes to Washington (1939). What an amazing, inspirational film that was!! And Jean Arthur is amazing :3


----------



## Wicked_one

The Pianist.

The forever in your face thing with the Nazis and Jews... This subject starts to get boring already. 

To be honest, I expected more piano playing in this one, I dunno... Maybe the name of it had something to do with that 

Other than that, I find this one really interesting, plus that "inspired from real life" thing. Cool.


----------



## Aksel

Jan said:


> That was the best scene


I liked the swearing scenes. But that scene was rather brilliant as well.


----------



## wingracer

Wicked_one said:


> The Pianist.
> 
> The forever in your face thing with the Nazis and Jews... This subject starts to get boring already.
> 
> To be honest, I expected more piano playing in this one, I dunno... Maybe the name of it had something to do with that
> 
> Other than that, I find this one really interesting, plus that "inspired from real life" thing. Cool.


If you want something somewhat similar but with more piano, check out "Shine". Great film.


----------



## Chris

*Cromwell* (1970) with Richard Harris in the title role and Alec Guiness as Charles I. It gets hammered a bit in reviews for historical inaccuracies ('Cromwell was not the first to sign the King's death warrant' etc) but historical films always get dissected. The film is great stuff.


----------



## Argus

Waltz with Bashir.

Good film, good music. Nuff said.


----------



## Yoshi

Aksel said:


> I liked the swearing scenes. But that scene was rather brilliant as well.


I laughed for a good minute at the first swearing scene... :lol:


----------



## Guest

Viridiana, by Luis Bunuel. Loved it, especially the scene with the homeless people eating dinner and trashing Don Jaime's house.


----------



## lokomotiv

Fellinis "Satyricon".

I quite liked Fellinis "La dolce vita" but i truly deserve to reclaim 124 minutes of my life back courtesy of this monstrosity ........


----------



## Yoshi

Frankenstein (1931)

Very good film, I thought it was better than Dracula from the same year.


----------



## Edward Elgar

"Say hello to my little friend!"

If you want to see Antonio Salieri mouth off and deal drugs, watch this film!


----------



## Yoshi

The Pianist.

I'm a bit ashamed of how long it took me to finaly watch it, but I'm glad I decided to do it yesterday. What an amazing and strong film.


----------



## graaf

Shutter Island

What an editing - never saw so many continuity errors. There's so much of them that it really bother while watching - and I'm not someone who's looking out for errors while watching the film. I googled a bit about it and some people even say it might be intended, following the logic of "it's by Scorsese, so it should not have soo much errors". They even think it is due to the main character's story (don't want to say too much - not to spoil it for people). Anyway, I'm not buying the "feature, not a bug" theory, and apart from editing, the film is quite good, well worth watching.


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Ron Howard's _Cinderella Man_ with Russell Crowe.

Based on the true story of James J. Braddock's miraculous defeat of Max Baer in 1935, the fight scenes are pretty darned good; but the cinematography was shot way too dark to achieve a 'period' look.


----------



## tahnak

*Quo Vadis*

Watched it last night .
Quo Vadis Domine


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

The spy next door, 

It was hilarious..


----------



## Ravellian

Been watching a lot of movies recently. Today I saw Groundhog Day (1993) and The African Queen (1951). Both classics, though I was left a bit unsatisfied with each film's conclusion (kinda too happy for real life).


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Ravellian said:


> Mr. Smith Goes to Washington (1939). What an amazing, inspirational film that was!! And Jean Arthur is amazing :3


Yes, all Frank Capra's movies are great but this one has really something special in it !

-----------

Billy Wilder's Kiss me Stupid !. It was not the first time I saw the picture, for 10th or maybe even more !


----------



## wingracer

Ink

Small budget, but very well made indie flick. I really liked this movie. Just a little different from everything else out there. You can find it for download.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

De Sica's The Bicycle Thief (Ladri di biciclette) and The Miracle in Milan (Miracolo a Milano) 

Mizoguchi's Ugetsu monogatari (Tales of Moonlight and Rain)

- All three not for the first time ...


----------



## Sieglinde

Samurai Rebellion (1967) - badass. Kobayashi is overshadowed by Kurosawa but he's just as great as him.


----------



## JenWo

I watched the Squid and the Whale the other night. Beautiful movie, great writing and an awesome soundtrack!


----------



## Polednice

A good friend of mine, who has impeccable taste in films, recently introduced me to two films: the first was _Four Lions_, a wonderful British comedy about a group of extremist English muslims who attempt but fail to become 'successful' suicide-bombers (trust me, it is not as tasteless as it sounds! It's actually hilarious). The second was the Spanish film, _The Orphanage_, a kind of psychological horror, which my friend greatly enjoyed because of its dual rational/supernatural explanations - though, being the literary nerd I am, I had to point out that such a technique was thought of long before with Henry James's _Turn of the Screw_


----------



## jhar26

Believe it or not - "Crossroads" with Britney Spears. Britney clearly is not an actress, but at least she doesn't embarrass herself either. For the first 45 minutes or so "Crossroads" looks like an at least mildly entertaining teengirl road movie. The second half however has several unbelievable plot twists and a forced happy end that's so predictable that it's hardly worth the trouble watching the last ten minutes. I really wish I could be more positive because Spears is such an easy target that I would have been willing to give her the benefit of the doubt if there was such a thing. But if I insist on giving her a compliment I'm gonna have to limit myself to saying that Britney Spears is indeed a very beautiful girl. 2,5/10


----------



## Rasa

I just saw black swan. OMGBBQ


----------



## Xaltotun

Watched Howard Hawks' "Monkey Business" last night. What a hilarious parody of the desire to be younger than you are. Also, no one writes intelligent and funny dialogue like Hawks (except Mankiewicz).


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Come September (1961)
Directed by Robert Mulligan
Starring Rock Hudson and Gina Lollobrigida 

funny picture !


----------



## Xaltotun

More Hawks with "I Was A Male War Bride", which I had not seen before, and "Bringing Up Baby", which is always a thrill of cosmic proportions. Hawks sure likes to embarass and emasculate Cary Grant to the point of absurdity... and Grant can take it all


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Atlas Shrugged Part I

If you're amenable to some of the elements of the 
Rand message, I expect that you'll appreciate this film. 
If not, it'll probably leave you sputtering in rage.


----------



## KJohnson

Watched Borat again! )) I love this movie. It's a new original genre in comedy. 

Does anyone know movies that are somewhat similar? I'm really into this type of humor.


----------



## samurai

Just saw _Soldier_ from 1998 starring Kurt Russell and Gary Busey. Very impressive indeed!


----------



## Ravellian

Just Watched _Wild Strawberries_ by Swedish master director Ingmar Bergman. A very moving character study of a bitter old man remembering his disappointments in life. The ending was so beautiful.. a must watch.


----------



## Yoshi

I watched Red Riding Hood at the cinema the other day...

It was like Twilight part 4. Just horrible.


----------



## Camilla

Sister Act


----------



## tdc

Stanley Kubrick's A Clockwork Orange. I thought it was a pretty good movie. From how I had heard people describe it I was expecting a bunch of complete random nonsense with a story that would be impossible to follow. The plot was actually very easy to follow, and the story made perfect sense to me. It had a lot of unique humor and interesting/unorthodox symbolism and dialogue which I could see might throw some people 'for a loop' so to speak.


----------



## Yoshi

Moulin Rouge!


----------



## graaf

based on play by Cormac McCarthy, quite good film.


----------



## samurai

_Gran Torino_ with Clint Eastwood. Great movie--highly recommended! Eastwood has really come a long way since his _Dirty Harry_ days indeed.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

David Lean's Brief Encounter (1945) , Very nice and emotional especially with the background music : Rachmaninov's Concerto No. 2 played by Eyleen Joyce.


----------



## Vaneyes

Two I liked, Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1 (IMAX), and Inside Job. Two I was lukewarm about, The King's Speech, and The Social Network.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Ekstase: Symphonie der Liebe (1933)

Directed by Gustav Machatý

with Hedy Lamarr as principle role .

seems expressionistic in style ...

But hmmm ... not so good as a silent movie ...


----------



## Air

I've just finished watching _Lagaan (Once upon a time in India)_ by Ashutosh Gowariker and it's absolutely brilliant. In some ways, it's another typical Bollywood film, but the difference is, it's not trash. There's spirit, goodness, and something larger than life that is brought to the audience so humbly and so beautifully.

The film is based in Champener, Western India at the height of the British Empire under Victoria. The British cantonment rules over the villages and make them pay a tax (Lagaan) to the Raja, who in turn pays a majority of that to the cantonment. The situation of the villagers is one that really arouses the sympathy of audiences - for example, a drought that is made all the more clear when rain clouds come and the village breaks out into song, only to be disappointed as the clouds begin to roll away. When Lagaan is doubled, the villagers led by Bhuvan (Aamir Khan) seek to negotiate with the Raja, but also being under the British fist, he is unable to help. The British under Captain Russell (Paul Blackthorne) decide to make a deal: if the villagers of Champener can beat them in a game of cricket, than they will be exempt from Lagaan. Otherwise, they will have to pay triple lagaan. When Bhuvan alone accepts the offer, the people of the village and the entire county are infuriated, and try to shun him. However, he eventually garners support, first from his (according to the fortune teller, Guran) future wife Gauri (Gracy Singh), his mother, the Raja, and then finally Captain Russell's own sister Elizabeth (Rachel Shelley), who out of pity and then love for Bhuvan comes in secret to teach the villagers cricket. Eventually, the learning of Cricket is a whole village endeavor that conquers such obstacles as the acceptance of untouchables (Bhuvan attempts to break tradition and succeeds). The love triangle also develops, with Bhuvan declaring his love to a jealous Gauri and Elizabeth being somewhat clueless about the matter. Finally, at the cricket match, the Indians win after suffering a tough match with countless injuries and crucial moments (and at the moment of their victory, it finally begins to rain!). The British cantonment and a heartbroken Elizabeth leave while Captain Russell is forced to relocate to Central Africa.

The love triangle, probably the single most invasive Bollywood element in the movie, actually pulls off quite nicely. Gauri's support of Bhuvan and their dancing throughout the movie help push the urgency of Bhuvan's quest forward. There's no doubt that she and Bhuvan are the star actors, but Elizabeth plays her part too. As Bhuvan and Gauri sing about their future, she flutters around the cantonment singing joyfully about her love in an almost caricature-like Broadway-style tune. Personally, I found it extremely comical, but there were more than a few elements that pulled off well in a classic Romantic heartbreak sense too.

The cliché David vs. Goliath battle as exemplified by the cricket match between the villagers and the British officers is for not just the audience but also all the characters in the movie, the high point of the entire storyline. I never knew about cricket until I watched this movie, and the character of the game really provides for some really dramatic shots in all sorts of angles. There are some really quirky things about scoring in the game, and to watch it was really entertaining. The massive, encircling Indian crowd and its enthusiasm is exhilarating and builds up each play. And each player on the heroic Indian squad is individualized and singled out to give the game a very real and personal dimension. The cultural idea of treasuring each individual as a essential element of the whole really came through the best it possibly could.

Finally, the music and dancing one finds in a good number of Bollywood films was at its greatest in Lagaan. I found myself smiling every time the villagers began to break into song. Best of all was the fact that every song was relevant to the story in a huge way, no matter how irrelevant the content of the song seemed to be out of context. For example, there's this tense dance starring Gauri and Bhuvan, who sing about Radha and Krishna, two mythological lovers who never get married. There's the same sort of sexual tension in the music and dance between these two, especially since Gauri is jealous that Bhuvan had been treating Elizabeth so well (she is also watching and took part in the tribes proceedings that night). I must say I do fancy Gauri (Grace Singh). She's an exotic beauty, and can sing and dance like an angel. The music is lively and tuneful but to my delight, uses Indian harmonies and scales to a good effect. The music seems to plead, flirt, beckon, and smile in a way that really comes alive and makes the villagers all the more understandable and convincing.

One last curiosity is how well the Sikhs, Muslims, and Hindus mix within the movie. There seems to be a very straightfowards us vs. them sort of feel throughout, though once can see that not even Captain Russell is to blame as there are scenes portraying his chastisement by his own superiors, who no doubt had authorities even higher up than themselves. It's an interesting testament to world injustice.

All in all, a 10/10 movie, definitely one of the best I've ever watched. Bollywood is not to doubt in this production.

Darn it, I wish I knew how to play some cricket too.


----------



## Xaltotun

Just watched Welles' "The Magnificent Ambersons". I'm quite convinced that it really might have been the Best Film Ever had it not been butchered by the studio  Some sequences were some of the best directed, lighted and acted that I have ever seen. The characters were compelling and complex, too. But it's really just a torso of a film.

Also, very few films dare to tackle a large period of time during which a change in society occurs, and show it believably both on a personal level of the characters and on the level of society, with both ups and downs. I'm glad we still have Visconti's "Il Gattopardi" and Renoir's "La Grande Illusion"!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (1931) 

Starring Fredric March as Dr. Henry Jekyll / Mr. Hyde (won Academy Award for Best Actor)

Directed by Rouben Mamoulian

Genre: Horror 

I'm intented to watch also the 1941 re-made version with Spencer Tracy as Dr. Jekyll.


----------



## Guest

Just watched The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie, by Luis Bunuel.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Notorious (1946)

Starring Ingrid Bergman and Cary Grant

Directed by Alfred Hitchcock

Not for the first time, but each time I watch this movie I'm so pleased with the deep sense of love and humanity, which can be rarely found in modern movies.


----------



## delallan

This is one of my all time favourite films. Such a brilliantly structured 'warning' to all of about the importance of relationships and truly experiencing life; the necessity of being vulnerable. Highly recommended!



Ravellian said:


> Just Watched _Wild Strawberries_ by Swedish master director Ingmar Bergman. A very moving character study of a bitter old man remembering his disappointments in life. The ending was so beautiful.. a must watch.


----------



## Stasou

King's Speech. I thought it was fantastic; a thoughtful plot about an uncommon friendship between the Duke of York and a commoner in Brittian (err, it was based on a true story, so the plot was never really "written" in the first place). To top it off, the main theme music was the Mozart Clarinet Concerto, although it didn't use much of the clarinet solo itself.


----------



## kv466

The King's Speech


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Rashômon (1950) 

Based on a short story by Ryūnosuke Akutagawa

with Toshirô Mifune, Machiko Kyô, Masayuki Mori, Takashi Shimura, Minoru Chiaki and Kichijirô Ueda 

Directed by Akira Kurosawa

Not for the first time, but I like to review my favorite movies once a year !  One of the most important movies which I heavily reccommend it to all fans of Japanese Cinema.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

The Woman in the Window (1944)

Starring : Edward G. Robinson , Joan Bennet and Raymond Massey 

Directed by Fritz Lang

Genre: Noir 

It's Fritz Lang ! Wonderful ! Wonderful ! Especially with that shocking end !


----------



## Stasou

Probably the best scene from any movie I've seen in a long time.


----------



## samurai

Last Stand Of The 300


----------



## tdc

What the Bleep Do We Know? 

Highly recommended.


----------



## Art Rock

2012 (on TV)
Awful.


----------



## Tapkaara

Rodan (1956) directed by Ishiro Honda.


----------



## kv466

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)_


----------



## Il_Penseroso

The Snows of Kilimanjaro (1952) 

based on a short story by Ernest Hemingway 

Starring three of the bests of Hollywood : Gregory Peck, Susan Hayward and Ava Gardner ! 

Directed by Henry King


----------



## Tapkaara

Il_Penseroso said:


> Rashômon (1950)
> 
> Based on a short story by Ryūnosuke Akutagawa
> 
> with Toshirô Mifune, Machiko Kyô, Masayuki Mori, Takashi Shimura, Minoru Chiaki and Kichijirô Ueda
> 
> Directed by Akira Kurosawa
> 
> Not for the first time, but I like to review my favorite movies once a year !  One of the most important movies which I heavily reccommend it to all fans of Japanese Cinema.


This film features a great score by the great composer Fumio Hayasaka, one of my favorite composers.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Tapkaara said:


> This film features a great score by the great composer Fumio Hayasaka, one of my favorite composers.


Everything in Rashômon is great, not only music (which is also very well matched to the movie) but the story, casts (who can forget Toshirô Mifune as Tajômaru ?) , Locations , Light. Just notice to the court scene, the way one explaining the affair while other witnesses sitting in the background which reminds us to the style of "Noh" theatre.


----------



## Manxfeeder

delallan said:


> Wild Strawberries . . .This is one of my all time favourite films.


That's one of my all-time favorite films also.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

The Great Train Robbery (1903)

by Edwin Porter 

A short 12 minutes silent film, and one of the earliest movies used some technical elements such as cross-cutting, close-up and camera-movement to make the story more effective as possible.


----------



## samurai

_ Zardoz  _{1973}, starring Sean Connery and Charlotte Rampling. For me, the best part of the movie was the music {second movement of Beethoven's 7th}. The "plot" and story itself were basically one big mish-mash of half-baked ideas and themes.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

It's good ! I didn't watch the movie you said , but it's good to see a story and its characters affected by classical music !


----------



## Polednice

_Matchstick Men_, directed by Ridley Scott, starring Nicolas Cage as an obsessive compulsive, myosphobic con-artist. I'm not normally a fan of Cage, but this was truly an _excellent_ film.

I'd also recommend a film a saw quite some time ago called _Snow Cake_ with Alan Rickman and Sigourney Weaver, the latter giving a wonderful performance of an autistic woman whose daughter is called in a car accident.


----------



## kv466

The Hangover 2


----------



## Guest

I'm eagerly awaiting Terrance Mallick's The Tree of Life to hit the midwest, because I love his movies and I hear that they play Brahms 4 in it


----------



## Edward Elgar

Kill Bill Vol.1 and Kill Bill Vol.2. These films are really starting to grow on me.


----------



## Polednice

Edward Elgar said:


> Kill Bill Vol.1 and Kill Bill Vol.2. These films are really starting to grow on me.


Do you fall into the camp of enjoying one of the films much more than other, or do you like them roughly equally? Personally, I'd say Vol. 1 has the best fight scenes, but I'd choose Vol. 2 over it any day for the plot and overall effect


----------



## Edward Elgar

Polednice said:


> Do you fall into the camp of enjoying one of the films much more than other, or do you like them roughly equally? Personally, I'd say Vol. 1 has the best fight scenes, but I'd choose Vol. 2 over it any day for the plot and overall effect


I like them both equally as I consider them as a whole. I agree Vol.1 has the best fight scenes, but Vol.2 is more explanatory.


----------



## samurai

_Troy, _with Eric Bana, Orlando Bloom and Brad Pitt. I so enjoyed this movie that I am about to go and purchase _The Iliad. _I never before viewing this had known the story of the "Trojan Horse" and "Achille's heel". Fascinating indeed. How much of it may be myth or the truth does not seem that important to me; regardless, it is really one hell of an epic storyline!


----------



## Philip

Highly recommend


----------



## Manxfeeder

Philip said:


> Highly recommend


I saw the first half of that and was interrupted. Then I thought, it's this nice movie about a German U-boat, and the next part is probably only going to get worse, so I never got around to watching the rest.


----------



## Philip

Manxfeeder said:


> I saw the first half of that and was interrupted. Then I thought, it's this nice movie about a German U-boat, and the next part is probably only going to get worse, so I never got around to watching the rest.


The second half and the ending are amazing.


----------



## Norse

Thor. I thought it was an ok popcorn flick. If it hadn't been for the fact that I wanted to see how they had raped Norse mythology, it's the kind of movie I might have passed up. It was actually kind of fun, they had jammed in quite a lot of names and things from the mythology, yet changed it to make sense in a new sci-fi kind of way. The gods basically just being people from another planet etc. 

I would have preferred it if somebody made a LotR style movie based on the actual myths instead of the comic book, though.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Das Kabinett des Doktor Caligari (1920)
The best of german expressionist masterworks. 
Genre : Horror
with Werner Krauss, Conrad Veidt, Friedrich Feher, Lil Dagover
B&W , silent 
Directed by Robert Wiene 

P.S. Not for the first time ...


----------



## Xaltotun

Il_Penseroso said:


> Das Kabinett des Doktor Caligari (1920)
> The best of german expressionist masterworks.
> Genre : Horror
> with Werner Krauss, Conrad Veidt, Friedrich Feher, Lil Dagover
> B&W , silent
> Directed by Robert Wiene
> 
> P.S. Not for the first time ...


What an excellent film! Do you know "Vampyr" by Carl Dreyer? It's one of the only films with a similar, dreamlike atmosphere, you might like it!

Myself, I just watched Howard Hawks' "Only Angels Have Wings" (1939). It's a film about... everything, really. Life, death, love, friendship, work, communication, freedom, responsibility, community, individualism, wrongdoing, forgiveness, redemption... It's very funny and very tragic. All the important stuff is only hinted at or shown indirectly, the film is never self-important, on the contrary, it's rather laconic and restrained. A film that really respects and never underestimates the viewer. Hawks at his best, and that is saying a lot!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Xaltotun said:


> What an excellent film! Do you know "Vampyr" by Carl Dreyer? It's one of the only films with a similar, dreamlike atmosphere, you might like it!
> 
> Myself, I just watched Howard Hawks' "Only Angels Have Wings" (1939). It's a film about... everything, really. Life, death, love, friendship, work, communication, freedom, responsibility, community, individualism, wrongdoing, forgiveness, redemption... It's very funny and very tragic. All the important stuff is only hinted at or shown indirectly, the film is never self-important, on the contrary, it's rather laconic and restrained. A film that really respects and never underestimates the viewer. Hawks at his best, and that is saying a lot!


Wow ... A fan of Howard Hawks and that magnificant classical movies ! happy to see this !

I've watched all Dreyer's favorite movies except this one ! But I've been always so eager to get and watch it especially on the stuff that a 'woman' appears as the Vampire !

Of the 'classical horror' and 'expressionist silent' movies I've watched a couple include these : Der Golem (Wegener), Nosferatu, a symphony of horror (Murnau), Waxworks (Leni), Destiny (Lang), Dr. Mabuse the Gambler (Lang), the Nibelungen (Lang) and Metropolis (Lang) 
but I like Caligari more than all above. It's really unique and will remain as the best of the genre. I'm just a little displeased by the film score (which is not the original but a new adapted one).


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Watched three films on a same issue :

*Bergman*'s spiritual trilogy (*Through a glass darkly*, *Winter light* and *The Silence*)

I've read Winter light senario (in translation of course) before but never watched these films together.


----------



## Ravellian

I just watched _Once Upon a Time in the West_. I love movies like this, where people just shut up and let their actions do the talking. There's also plenty of time to enjoy the scenery and the music. Reminds me of _Blade Runner._


----------



## Guest

I saw _Super 8_ yesterday. Not quite as mindless as most summer blockbusters. It had elements of many other movies, but I don't want to spoil it by listing any. I'm not sure who the target audience is--it's rather dark and violent for kids, but a bit silly at times for adults. Still, it was enjoyable enough. (The kids in it are great!)


----------



## Il_Penseroso

*Victor Sjöström*'s *The Wind*, Starring *Lillian Gish*, Silent Film , 1928

What a wonderful film !

P.S. not for the first time ...


----------



## World Violist

I just finished watching a 2-disc "best-of" compilation of stand-up comedians on the Johnny Carson Show. Some of the stuff was a bit dated, but it had Steven Wright, Gallagher, a bunch of people I didn't know, and George Carlin close to the height of his genius. So it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Vaneyes

Inception, and I disliked it.


----------



## samurai

Bernstein In Paris: The Ravel Concerts. Footage from a 1975 Ravel only program done by Bernstein with the French National Orchestra. Among the highlights for me--Bernstein playing the piano and conducting at the same time and Bolero--was seeing and hearing the absolute virtuosity of a young Boris Belkin on the violin. Outstanding!


----------



## BelaBartok

"Inception, and I disliked it."

Agreed, I always thought of Inception as being needlessly complicated just to make it look "deep", but once you actually understand what happened, it really offered nothing except some action sequences and a few "oh that's cool" moments


----------



## BelaBartok

I just watched "127 Hours" and I really loved it


----------



## Sofronitsky

BelaBartok said:


> I just watched "127 Hours" and I really loved it


That was one of the few movies I've actually cried watching. I just remember the look on James Franco's face as the helicopter was coming down and starting to weep. I really wish he would have gotten the Oscar.


----------



## Vaneyes

BelaBartok said:


> "Inception, and I disliked it."
> 
> Agreed, I always thought of Inception as being needlessly complicated just to make it look "deep", but once you actually understand what happened, it really offered nothing except some action sequences and a few "oh that's cool" moments


My wife gave up after ten to fifteen minutes. I trudged onward to The End.

Blood Diamond and Titanic are my two favorite DiCaprio films. With the exception of his earliest and the aforementioned, he looks out of place in most. I didn't buy him as Hughes for one second. For Leo, it's too often bad casting, but he remains good box office, so what do I know.


----------



## robert

Il_Penseroso said:


> Watched three films on a same issue :
> 
> *Bergman*'s spiritual trilogy (*Through a glass darkly*, *Winter light* and *The Silence*)
> 
> I've read Winter light senario (in translation of course) before but never watched these films together.


I love Bergman, I have seen all his movies most more than once. Of the three above Darkly is easily my favorite...


----------



## Il_Penseroso

robert said:


> I love Bergman, I have seen all his movies most more than once. Of the three above Darkly is easily my favorite...


Have you seen his last TV movies by any chance? You know, after "Fanny and Alexander" I couldn't follow to see his movies respectively.


----------



## robert

Il_Penseroso said:


> Have you seen his last TV movies by any chance? You know, after "Fanny and Alexander" I couldn't follow to see his movies respectively.


Are you referring to "Scenes from a Marriage"?


----------



## Il_Penseroso

robert said:


> Are you referring to "Scenes from a Marriage"?


No, this is before "Fanny and Alexander" as I know, but there are a couple of TV movies after, indicated in imdb. See here, under the title 'Director'. I don't know any of them.


----------



## robert

Il_Penseroso said:


> No, this is before "Fanny and Alexander" as I know, but there are a couple of TV movies after, indicated in imdb. See here, under the title 'Director'. I don't know any of them.


No, I am not familiar with any of those films....ASMF there are quite a few that I had not been aware of...Thanks for the site.....This will keep me busy for awhile.....


----------



## Il_Penseroso

robert said:


> No, I am not familiar with any of those films....ASMF there are quite a few that I had not been aware of...Thanks for the site.....This will keep me busy for awhile.....


Yes, not strange, Bergman announced his retirement after "Fanny and Alexander", but he couldn't give it up at last, i.e. when you're truely in love, you really can't give up so easily, and for him it was cinema ... Kurosawa sent him a letter for his 70th birthday "Mr. Bergman, let's continue, let's don't stop creating something new, for Cinema's sake... !" I like this letter.


----------



## PhillipPark

Bad Santa....

Despite this being my 5th-6th time watching it, I never really realized how much B.B. Thorton's character actually grows into a better person near the end of the movie.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

The Evil Dead

A touching drama about coming to terms with mortality.


----------



## Guest

regressivetransphobe said:


> The Evil Dead
> 
> A touching drama about coming to terms with mortality.


Just as an interesting aside, my dad is friends with Sam Raimi's brother Ivan, who is a doctor in Michigan. Apparently they talk about movies all the time.


----------



## Argus

Akira

I hadn't watched it for about 10 years. It stands up really well. The music is absolutely great. One of the best fusions of a wide variety of styles I can think of, from the core influences of gamelan, electro and rock to subtle hints of ambient minimalism, gagaku, noh and Western classical.


----------



## Serge

Bass Ackwards. (Yep, no kidding.) Not quite as terrible as the name should suggest, but still I couldn't finish watching it.


----------



## Yoshi

Donnie Darko. Quite creepy.


----------



## Yoshi

City Lights


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Argus said:


> Akira
> 
> I hadn't watched it for about 10 years. It stands up really well. The music is absolutely great. One of the best fusions of a wide variety of styles I can think of, from the core influences of gamelan, electro and rock to subtle hints of ambient minimalism, gagaku, noh and Western classical.


Anime before anime became a damning slur.


----------



## kv466

Funny People


----------



## Guest

About to watch Badlands, in preparation for the release of The Tree of Life.


----------



## PhillipPark

Haha, right? I never enjoyed anime: when a friend put on 'Akira', I contested. I'm glad I sat through it though: such an amazing story.


----------



## Yoshi

Modern times. I'm still laughing.


----------



## Ravellian

Yes, I've also seen some of the major anime films: Akira, Spirited Away, Princess Mononoke, Ghost in the Shell, etc. However my favorite of them all was Grave of the Fireflies: one of the most powerfully moving films I've ever seen. If you watch it in the correct mindset, you will come out a more emotionally matured person.


----------



## Meaghan

I just watched Sound of Music with my brother. It's one I watched a lot when I was little and I still love it. And it always makes me want to go to Austria even more than I do most of the time.


----------



## Meaghan

Ravellian said:


> However my favorite of them all was Grave of the Fireflies: one of the most powerfully moving films I've ever seen. If you watch it in the correct mindset, you will come out a more emotionally matured person.


I've heard that's a very sad movie, but I think want to see it.


----------



## Yoshi

A fish called Wanda


----------



## Sofronitsky

"Here to make music"

I really love competition documentaries )


----------



## Manxfeeder

True Grit. Nice soundtrack.


----------



## Meaghan

Manxfeeder said:


> True Grit. Nice soundtrack.


And a good movie!


----------



## Ravellian

Meaghan said:


> I've heard that's a very sad movie, but I think want to see it.


Most people do think it's a very sad movie, and you may feel that way. However, according to the director, he had meant for the movie to be more of a warning: "don't do this!!". In other words, we are perhaps not supposed to pity the main character, but rebuke his actions. I can see the justification for both points of view, but I strongly recommend seeing the movie for yourself to decide.


----------



## Yoshi

The Circus


----------



## Manxfeeder

Finally saw Cool Hand Luke.


----------



## samurai

That is truly a classic, in every sense of the word! Paul Newman was not only a great actor, he was a great human being as well.


----------



## Sofronitsky

I can eat 50 eggs.


----------



## Argus

Ingmar Bergman's _Through a Glass Darkly_.

Boring.


----------



## Manxfeeder

samurai said:


> That is truly a classic, in every sense of the word!


I agree. I don't think there was a weak performance by any of the actors, the script showed great psychological insight, and the director ensured that the symbolism of Luke as the anti-hero/saviour was projected effectively. My only quibble was Lalo Schifrin's cool-jazzy score; I would have picked Quincy Jones.


----------



## Guest

A Clockwork Orange (first time).


----------



## tdc

Last night I watched 'The Good Night'. This is one of the better films I've seen in a while.


----------



## Argus

Manhunter

So 80's. So good. Better than Red Dragon in nearly every way except the scene where Tom Noonan is killed is a bit stiff. (The slow motion shot of William Petersen jumping through the glass window is quality though). The soundtrack is nice and synth heavy too.

The Seventh Seal

I was expecting to be a bit bored by this but it was actually quite good and held my attention throughout. The artsy fartsy musings on life and death are kept to a relevant amount and there is a decent progression of the plot, unlike some Bergman films.


----------



## Couchie

Argus said:


> The Seventh Seal
> 
> I was expecting to be a bit bored by this but it was actually quite good and held my attention throughout. The artsy fartsy musings on life and death are kept to a relevant amount and there is a decent progression of the plot, unlike some Bergman films.


I consider what Bergman is to film pretty much what Wagner is to Opera. Long, sometimes boring monologues and eventless dialogue spaced with truly great, masterful and unforgettable moments that make it all worthwhile. Both were bent on elevating their mediums from mere entertainment to serious works of art, and as such they come with a certain pretentiousness that the viewer has to swallow, and are easy targets for ridicule by detractors. Both were far too serious all of the time, and their 'comedies' are perhaps the least actually funny ever made. I love them both.


----------



## Aramis

Couchie said:


> Both were bent on elevating their mediums from mere entertainment to serious works of art


As much as I appreciate Wagner's input to the genre I don't think that pre-Wagner operas were "mere entertainment" that required particular elevating


----------



## Couchie

Aramis said:


> As much as I appreciate Wagner's input to the genre I don't think that pre-Wagner operas were "mere entertainment" that required particular elevating


You have to remember that Wagner arrived on the scene when Parisian Grand Opera was all the rage, which Wagner considered a total degeneration of the form into pointless spectacle with frivolous plots and vocal acrobatics, and that he would personally rescue it with _Gesamtkunstwerk_ and make it the highest possible form of art. This is all spelled out firsthand in his own books.


----------



## kv466

The last Harry Potter in 3d and D Box...pretty awesome!


----------



## Aksel

Couchie said:


> I consider what Bergman is to film pretty much what Wagner is to Opera. Long, sometimes boring monologues and eventless dialogue spaced with truly great, masterful and unforgettable moments that make it all worthwhile. Both were bent on elevating their mediums from mere entertainment to serious works of art, and as such they come with a certain pretentiousness that the viewer has to swallow, and are easy targets for ridicule by detractors. Both were far too serious all of the time, and *their 'comedies' are perhaps the least actually funny ever made*. I love them both.


Really? I find Meistersinger to be rather hilarious. Of course it can be done as a kind of tragedy, but I do think it has its qualities as a comedy.


----------



## mamascarlatti

"Never let me go". I think I preferred the book as the horror of what was going on sunk in more subtly, but it was still pretty good.

Today I'm taking my kids to Harry Potter 3D


----------



## Guest

Has anyone seen The Tree of Life yet? My god, what a visual feast! Some people might not like the film's deliberately slow pace, but I just could not take my eyes off the screen. I haven't been that mesmerized since the first dozen times I watched Mulholland Drive. It warrants multiple, MULTIPLE viewings, since I was so awestruck by the imagery that I missed a lot of the philosophical meanderings. The parts towards the beginning that portrayed what I'm assuming was the creation of the universe blew my mind/eyes. The scenes gushed with power and beauty. I knew when I saw my first Mallick film (The Thin Red Line) that I would never view movies the same again, and The Tree of Life lived up to my new expectations. Any thoughts?


----------



## samurai

@Jeff N, Sorry to say that I have not as yet seen this movie; however, based on your recommendation I will order it from NetFlix. I liked *The Thin Red Line*, especially the book by James Jones.


----------



## Argus

Flesh + Blood

Paul Verhoeven and Rutger Hauer. Nuff said.



samurai said:


> @Jeff N, Sorry to say that I have not as yet seen this movie; however, based on your recommendation I will order it from NetFlix. I liked *The Thin Red Line*, especially the book by James Jones.


The Thin Red Line has some really great music in it. Zimmer's score is excellent as mood/atmospheric music but the Melanesian choral stuff really provides the great contrast to the war theme. It is a pretty slow film in terms of the story but because the ambiance is so perfect it's a real easy watch.


----------



## samurai

Tonight I saw *Sherlock Holmes*, starring Robert Downey Jr. and Jude Law.


----------



## Yoshi

Something Borrowed. I felt like I lost a few IQ points after that...


----------



## Argus

Piranha 3D

I liked it. It was fun, excessively gory and showed lots of boobs. Everything you could want from a horror film.


----------



## beethovenian

I am eagerly waiting for the release of Malick's The tree of life as well(september release here). Like jeff, i have no doubt it would be visually pleasing; i cannot remember how many times i rewatched that mouth watering trailer! 
ooh the sweet voice over, images of the cosmo, the music accompanying the visuals, all so nicely edited.

But it would be aurally satisfying as well! Malick used alot of classical music in the film. Just read the following review by Alex Ross (http://www.therestisnoise.com/2011/05/music-of-the-tree-of-life.html).


----------



## Guest

beethovenian said:


> I am eagerly waiting for the release of Malick's The tree of life as well(september release here). Like jeff, i have no doubt it would be visually pleasing; i cannot remember how many times i rewatched that mouth watering trailer!
> ooh the sweet voice over, images of the cosmo, the music accompanying the visuals, all so nicely edited.
> 
> But it would be aurally satisfying as well! Malick used alot of classical music in the film. Just read the following review by Alex Ross (http://www.therestisnoise.com/2011/05/music-of-the-tree-of-life.html).


I doubt you will be disappointed  Everything is just so well done, to me it truly seems perfect. And thanks for sharing that article from Mr. Ross!


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Living Dead at Manchester Morgue or whatever it's called. Slow and dry, but surprisingly character-driven. Forgoes the morally ambiguous, "man is the monster" Romero angle in favor of a simple and effective good vs. bad arc that gets us to like the protagonists and hate the bad guys.


----------



## World Violist

I just finished watching a movie directed by Jim Jarmusch called _Coffee and Cigarettes._ It's a very abstract movie, no plots or leading roles; in fact, the movie comprises several segments that were filmed across fifteen years, each of which uses two or three different actors.

The big point, though, is the way Jarmusch uses different motives in an accumulating way. The very first segment (an inane conversation between Steven Wright and Roberto Benigni) sets it all up, as they sit at a small checkerboard-patterned table, smoke cigarettes, drink coffee (which, significantly, they load up with excessive amounts of sugar), and talk about random stuff. These things are expounded upon in various ways throughout the rest of the movie, and the last two segments are artistically mindblowing in the way they distill these themes all at once.


----------



## Noak

I just watched Annie Hall. Love that film.


----------



## jurianbai

just watched in 3D, HP 7b... man, I was waiting for Braveheart massive battle in Hogwarts, but the detail of battle is less than I expected. But, it was entertaining movie for sure.


----------



## Rasa

HP7b. Good movie. Wish I could see a and b in one. 3-6 were absolute garbage though. I'm glad to finally be done with this.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

World Violist said:


> I just finished watching a movie directed by Jim Jarmusch called _Coffee and Cigarettes._ It's a very abstract movie, no plots or leading roles; in fact, the movie comprises several segments that were filmed across fifteen years, each of which uses two or three different actors.
> 
> The big point, though, is the way Jarmusch uses different motives in an accumulating way. The very first segment (an inane conversation between Steven Wright and Roberto Benigni) sets it all up, as they sit at a small checkerboard-patterned table, smoke cigarettes, drink coffee (which, significantly, they load up with excessive amounts of sugar), and talk about random stuff. These things are expounded upon in various ways throughout the rest of the movie, and the last two segments are artistically mindblowing in the way they distill these themes all at once.


Haha Coffee and Cigarettes sounds exactly like the title of some parody black & white abstract film.


----------



## Argus

A Town Called Panic

Pretty good.



Noak said:


> I just watched Annie Hall. Love that film.


I watched Woody Allen's Whatever Works a couple of weeks ago. It was ok, even though Larry David was a bit over the top. It was like a typical Woody Allen movie.


----------



## beethovenian

Just watched Hanna, the Electro soundtrack was pretty good and catchy!


----------



## Jupiter

*The Incredible Shrinking Man*

One of those rare 50s sf films that ended in a downbeat, philosophical way.


----------



## kv466

Atlas Shrugged


----------



## emiellucifuge

True Grit, liking the Coen brothers more and more


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Flaherty's Nanook of the North (1922)

(Had seen it before ... I like to see Moana, a documentary filmed in the South Seas)


----------



## Guest

Finished my Terrance Malick excursion by watching his only film I'd yet to see, The New World. I was skeptical because it had two of my least favorite actors in Colin Ferrell and Christian Bale, but they surprisingly did not bother me (in fact they did quite well). I had not heard much about the film, but having seen all of Malick's other films I knew what to expect and I wasn't disappointed. Christopher Plummer (a.k.a. Captain von Trapp) was excellent in his limited screen time, and the woman who played Pocahontas was superb. The cinematography was gorgeous, the soundtrack beautiful, and an overall masterpiece. I'm surprised this movie went so unnoticed whereas The Tree of Life garnered unheard-of media attention for an indie-film. Must be an American thing...


----------



## kg4fxg

Lassie Come Home

Sorry, my films are dictated by my six year old daughter:0)


----------



## tahnak

Argus said:


> Manhunter
> 
> The Seventh Seal
> 
> I was expecting to be a bit bored by this but it was actually quite good and held my attention throughout. The artsy fartsy musings on life and death are kept to a relevant amount and there is a decent progression of the plot, unlike some Bergman films.


Ingmar Bergman cannot be boring. If he is , then your films are cheap entertainment.


----------



## tahnak

The Last film I saw last Friday was Adolphe Charles Adam's Giselle Ballet in 3D performed by the Mariinsky Theatre. The dancing was good but the orchestra was thin. Rozhdestvensky had done a better job with the Bolshoi many decades ago.


----------



## Argus

tahnak said:


> Ingmar Bergman cannot be boring. If he is , then your films are cheap entertainment.


I don't know about the man but his films sure can be boring.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

tahnak said:


> Ingmar Bergman cannot be boring. If he is , then your films are cheap entertainment.


Exactly, everything is so much easier and less hard to think about in black & white terms.


----------



## Yoshi

The Mexican


----------



## Argus

Exit Through The Gift Shop

An entertaining mockumentary about street art and the making of 'Mr Brainwash'.


----------



## beethovenian

Studio Ghibli latest's Arrietty

Nice to see a Ghibli film but it is not as good as Princess Mononoke, Spirited Away, Totoro or Howl's Moving Castle.


----------



## kv466

Just Go With It


----------



## Vesteralen

Chapter One of "The Perils of Pauline" (1914).


----------



## Theophrastus

The Trip

largely improvised, made me laugh very hard in places. And as an exile from that part of the world, lovely to see the north of England again.

Trollhunter

much better than you think. Some amusing satire on Scandinavian style bureaucracy. And trolls. Big trolls. To ask for more would be unreasonable.


----------



## Argus

Red Sonja

Classic. I always liked the music in it but only found out it was Morricone wrote the soundtrack on this viewing.


----------



## robert

regressivetransphobe said:


> Exactly, everything is so much easier and less hard to think about in black & white terms.


Bergmans films needed to be in Black and White......


----------



## robert

Theophrastus said:


> The Trip
> 
> largely improvised, made me laugh very hard in places. And as an exile from that part of the world, lovely to see the north of England again.
> 
> Trollhunter
> 
> much better than you think. Some amusing satire on Scandinavian style bureaucracy. And trolls. Big trolls. To ask for more would be unreasonable.


Is this The Trip film with Peter Fonda?


----------



## samurai

robert said:


> Bergmans films needed to be in Black and White......


Yes, because by using black and white, he added a whole different level of starkness to the stories with no fx effects or color needed. Almost like minimalism in music, I believe his use of this technique actually rendered "more from less" in almost a chiaroscuro type of effect. Also, the film *Citizen Kane *by Orson Welles is much better served being seen in its original black and white format, than if it were to be "colorized", IMHO.


----------



## kv466

Insidious.


----------



## Lenfer

Tell No One (Ne le dis à personne) 3.5 stars out of 5 

&

Pierrot le Fou 4.5 stars out of 5 :tiphat:


----------



## Weston

_The Rite_ with Anthony Hopkins. I'd give it just under three out of five stars. Hopkins plays his usual slightly eccentric character, this time as a Welsh exorcist. Just once I'd like to see Hopkins play a normal bloke for a change. He's gotten typecast.


----------



## Sid James

This not long ago at the pictures here -


----------



## Sid James

Weston said:


> ...Just once I'd like to see Hopkins play a normal bloke for a change. He's gotten typecast...


Yes, I think it's fair to say that the man is kind of wasting his talents on the "same old same old." That's the Hollywood machine for you! If we have a good thing, we'll beat it to death & Hopkins is probably happy, being given big wads of cash for his efforts...


----------



## Argus

Let The Right One In

Below average. Almost gave up 2/3's of the way through but stuck it out. Mark Kermode loved it so I should have known it wouldn't be my cup of tea.

Near Dark

Only watched it because I saw the soundtrack was by Tangerine Dream. Better than expected.


----------



## robert

How about 'THE EDGE', That should be different enough .....


----------



## Ravellian

True Grit, the 2010 remake. All I can say is that Jeff Bridges is ****ing hilarious.


----------



## robert

Sid James said:


> Yes, I think it's fair to say that the man is kind of wasting his talents on the "same old same old." That's the Hollywood machine for you! If we have a good thing, we'll beat it to death & Hopkins is probably happy, being given big wads of cash for his efforts...


He made that movie by David Mamet called The Edge. It was a very different move for Mamet and Hopkins and Baldwin.. I like Mamet. This was a good surprise for me.....Completely different from House of Games and Spanish Prisioner.


----------



## Lenfer

Sid James said:


> This not long ago at the pictures here -


Do you think this will ever make it to DVD i'd quite like to see it.

Last thing I watched was...


----------



## Theophrastus

robert said:


> Is this The Trip film with Peter Fonda?


No, it's the film with Steve Coogan and Rob Brydon. 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1740047/


----------



## robert

Theophrastus said:


> No, it's the film with Steve Coogan and Rob Brydon.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1740047/


Completely different trip........


----------



## Lenfer

*Les Diaboliques*


----------



## kv466

Priest (uh,...it was good...it that 10 yet?)


----------



## robert

Damages (first season)

Glenn Close

Great Series


----------



## samurai

*Minority Report*, starring Tom Cruise. This is based on a story written by Philip K. Dick, whom I am currently reading {though not this particular story}. After seeing the movie, I now intend to read the original short story as well.


----------



## violadude

Rising of the planet of the apes. Freaking awesome movie, and good story. Apes are now my new favorite animal.


----------



## Lenfer

*Belle de Jour* it's one of my favourite films ever *Séverine's* apartment reminds me of my family's apartment in *Paris* when I was a child. If *Catherine Deneuve's* hair was dark she'd look just like my mother.


----------



## Jupiter

All of Bunuel's films are excellent. El ángel exterminador is particularly fine.


----------



## Lenfer

Jupiter said:


> All of Bunuel's films are excellent. El ángel exterminador is particularly fine.


I agree. :tiphat:


----------



## Jupiter

The first time I saw Exterminating Angel, it was shown on a double bill with Robot Monster! 

Fortunately the Angel preceeded the Monster. From the sublime to the ridiculous.


----------



## Sid James

*@ L'Enfer* - I highly doubt whether _Mozart's Sister _will be distributed here in Australia as a dvd release, but you may be lucky over there in the UK, you might have more of a stronger market for these "art-house" films. In any case, it was an interesting film, esp. good for us who love classical music (as a film it was ok, but in terms of informing me about esp. the main character's early life, whom I'd known zero about, it was a good thing to have seen)...


----------



## jurianbai

Kungfu Panda 2. and thanks for that Mozart sister movie recommendation, the cover looks great!


----------



## Theophrastus

Jupiter said:


> All of Bunuel's films are excellent. El ángel exterminador is particularly fine.


Phantom of Liberty is my favourite Bunuel. "The monks at least must stay!" Not to mention the scene about lavatories. And the ostrich.


----------



## Rasa

Melancholia. WOW. See it in the cinema. Doesn't contain an understandable plot, but my eyes were glued to the screen from the first instant till the last.


----------



## samurai

*A Scanner Darkly,* starring Keanu Reeves, Robert Downey Jr. and Woody Harrelson. Based on a story of the same name by Philip K. Dick {which I had just finished reading}, I thought the movie adhered very closely to the book. Because of this--and the fact that the three stars are among my favorite actors--I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

The Country Girl (1954)

Directed by George Seaton

Stars : Bing Crosby, Grace Kelly, William Holden, Anthony Ross 

Very beautiful, very beautiful ...


----------



## beethovenian

Rasa said:


> Melancholia. WOW. See it in the cinema. Doesn't contain an understandable plot, but my eyes were glued to the screen from the first instant till the last.


What's so good in it? 
Is it like Antichrist?


----------



## eorrific

Lenfer said:


> *Les Diaboliques*


That is one heck of a cover for such an entertaining film! (I've forgotten most of the plot, but I do remember enjoying it immensely)

Last film watched was Kung Fu Panda 2. It wasn't good, though it does have *a* funny moment in it.


----------



## TresPicos

I saw the first 15 minutes of this film yesterday.


----------



## Theophrastus

Cocteau's Orphee


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Theophrastus said:


> Cocteau's Orphee


I wish I could watch his La Belle et La Bête ! I've got no chance yet !


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Blackboard Jungle (1955), Directed by Richard Brooks, with my favorite actor Glenn Ford as Richard Dadier ...

Enjoyed it very much !


----------



## violadude

I saw Eraserhead for the first time a few days ago...I was throughly disturbed.


----------



## Polednice

I watched the first part of a TV 'film' on ITV this evening about the UK serial Fred West. The characterisations were incredibly gripping (and therefore slightly terrifying), with a dash of wonderfully inappropriate humour! I have to wait a week for part 2.


----------



## Guest

violadude said:


> I saw Eraserhead for the first time a few days ago...I was throughly disturbed.


A friend once remarked to me that Eraserhead wasn't the best first-date-film; I disagreed! But you gotta love David Lynch. Eraserhead was such a powerful cult film that Stanley Kubrick screened it to the actors in The Shining in order to convey the kind of atmosphere he wanted for his film. I would say it worked quite well!


----------



## clavichorder

Fanny och Alexander, really high flyin' here.


----------



## Meaghan

Jeff N said:


> A friend once remarked to me that Eraserhead wasn't the best first-date-film


Haha, I hope your friend is speaking from experience!


----------



## Faani

I downloaded the 5 best movies based on true stories from internet and watched them all last week. All the movies were awesome.


----------



## lou

Has anyone seen the new film "The Debt"?

Anything with Helen Mirren tends to get me interested and the story sounds intriguing.


----------



## Vesteralen

The Quiller Memorandum

Turned it off about 2/3 through.


----------



## samurai

*Sexy* *Beast*, starring Ben Kingsley and Ian McShane. Although in parts I had trouble understanding the British inflections, on balance it is a rather enjoyable movie, especially if one likes--and who doesn't--Ben Kingsley.


----------



## Klavierspieler

_Chicken Run_. It doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## samurai

Klavierspieler said:


> _Chicken Run_. It doesn't get any better than this.


Unless you're the chicken! :lol:


----------



## Klavierspieler

samurai said:


> Unless you're the chicken! :lol:


Nah... You get to fly away to the green fields in the end.


----------



## samurai

Ok, Now I feel much better about it! Thanks.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Antichrist. Second time; the first time I wrote it off as a pretentious, unintentionally funny, self-serving load. My first impression hasn't changed.


----------



## Vesteralen

It isn't exactly a film, but I got half way through an old Avengers episode "Castle De'ath" on a DVD I bought back in February only to find the picture go all jumbled for the rest of that episode and the entire next episode. Now, how am I going to return something I bought that long ago?


----------



## kv466

X Men: First Class


----------



## robert

THE DEBT

Helen Mirren

Liked this movie the ending disappointed a little...


----------



## lou

kv466 said:


> X Men: First Class


I just watched that the other night on DVD. I was pleasantly surprised, especially with the acting. What did you think?

Just picked up Thor today, but haven't watched it yet.

Yes, I'm a comic book geek.


----------



## kv466

Same here...I thought it was the best one to date...thanks for reminding me about Thor...Natalie and Kat made it a little easy on the eyes and definitely helped...but I thought it would be bad, actually...so I was kinda surprised by that as well.



Anyway...just sat through:


INSIDE JOB (and it was...everything was)


----------



## samurai

*Glengarry GlennRoss*, starring Jack Lemmon, Alan Arkin, Al Pacino, Kevin Spacey and Ed Harris. It was every bit as good as I remember it being the first time I saw it.


----------



## Philip

this one makes my favourites list... out now:


----------



## beethovenian

Just watched The Tree of Life, the creation of the universe scene with the lacrimosa requiem music was absolutely beautiful, i would have cried and my face contorted embarrassingly if i wasn't watching in a cinema full of people.


----------



## Guest

beethovenian said:


> Just watched The Tree of Life, the creation of the universe scene with the lacrimosa requiem music was absolutely beautiful, i would have cried and my face contorted embarrassingly if i wasn't watching in a cinema full of people.


I am SO giddy for this film to come out on blu-ray. Watching it in the intimacy and (most of all) quite privacy of my own home is going to be a magical experience.


----------



## samurai

*The* *Bicycle* *Thief*, an Italian film in black and white with subtitles.


----------



## Vaneyes

Leon: The Professional, with Jean Reno.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Shinjuku Triad Society/Rainy Dog/Ley Lines. Sort of a trilogy. Most brutal, morally grey movies I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Vaneyes

K-PAX, a stupid storyline--return to One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest. The finest scene was Spacey communicating with a dog.

It was nice seeing Mary McCormack (Jeff Bridge's wife)--another alum of the Murder One TV series. She hasn't wrung much out of her career...mostly TV series...West Wing, being another.

As with Tucci, I think Murder One was her high water mark. Available on DVD. Patricia Clarkson was the one alum who really advanced.


----------



## Chrythes

Midnight in Paris.
I don't get what critics find in this movie. So many interesting characters but so little is done with them.
The ending is in a way predictable, though it had its surprise with the detective. 
Overall, i think Woody Allen is just getting old and the critics are really missing the younger Allen. Even though i must say it's better than Match Point, which seemed to be very forced near the end.


----------



## Vaneyes

Chrythes said:


> Midnight in Paris.
> I don't get what critics find in this movie. So many interesting characters but so little is done with them.
> The ending is in a way predictable, though it had its surprise with the detective.
> Overall, i think Woody Allen is just getting old and the critics are really missing the younger Allen. Even though i must say it's better than Match Point, which seemed to be very forced near the end.


Anything with Owen Wilson in it, I take a particularly jaundiced view. But putting that aside, I watched about fifteen minutes worth.


----------



## Vaneyes

Hotel (1967). Maudlin novel becomes maudlin film, thanks to original chick-flick director Richard Quine (Bell, Book, and Candle; Strangers When We Meet). 

Hard-nose hands-on New Orleans hotel manager (Rod Taylor) is paid $400/wk, but weighs an offer of $700/wk to jump ship. Richard Conte plays house dick, and his hard work pays off. He'd become Don Barzini just five years later.

Memorable line -"There's a colored couple here with a confirmed reservation."


----------



## samurai

*The* *Fog* *of* *War: Eleven Lessons in the Life of Robert McNamara.* 
I haveto say that he was never one of my "favorites" while I was growing up {as I basically came to oppose and protest the Vietnam War in my youth} and I always viewed him as one of its prime architects and defenders. However, after viewing this pretty intense portrayal of hom and his role via his own words and recollections, I can't retain such a harsh view of him. The Philip Glass sountrack accompanying this also added a lot to the overall mood, which for me in the end amounted to nothing so much as frustration, repetition and despair at the wastage of 58,000 young American lives and countless Vietnamese ones as well in order to defend the "domino theory" of history.


----------



## Kopachris

I'm watching _Amadeus_ for the umpteenth time.


----------



## clavichorder

The Music Room, classic Bengali film, best performances of Indian classical music I've ever seen, really an eye opener into Indian culture and a compelling, simple, and tragic story about times changing and modernization of India. Also, the main actor is amazing! I highly recommend this movie.


----------



## Rasa

Kopachris said:


> I'm watching _Amadeus_ for the umpteenth time.


I rewatched Amadeus the other day, and it's actually quit the brilliant bit of acting by the guy that plays Salieri. The jealousy that just consumes the guy whole... brilliant.


----------



## Philip

wasn't sure about this one, but i liked it.


----------



## Rasa

Just watched it last night, enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Vaneyes

Another loveable Malkovich villain can be enjoyed in...


----------



## Vaneyes

The Rite (2011) with Sir Anthony Hopkins. Senior exorcist teaches junior exorcist, then junior exorcist exorcises senior exorcist.

Rutger Hauer's mortician is interesting. He shows son (junior exorcist to be) how to embalm mom.

This must've been in the theaters for....blinked, and you missed it.


----------



## kv466

At least two dozen movies filled with gore and terror and demonic possessions and straight up psychopaths...sadly, Halloween is over and I can only watch the new ones that come out...besides, I've had enough for one month.

I saw Captain America last night...not so bad at all...kinda cool that it's all in the 30's-40's.


----------



## Sieglinde

The Lion King. It was somehow left out of my childhood. But I still cried, it's so epic and dramatic, not really for children... also, would make an excellent opera. Mufasa is definitely a Sarastro type.


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk

clavichorder said:


> The Music Room, classic Bengali film, best performances of Indian classical music I've ever seen, really an eye opener into Indian culture and a compelling, simple, and tragic story about times changing and modernization of India. Also, the main actor is amazing! I highly recommend this movie.


yeah! I saw this picture on the some nigh-unwatchable print about a year ago. Criterion finally got to it recently. is that the cut you watched? I feel i appreciated something from it on the bad print, but it was an effort, yaknow...

I've read a lot about that director's "apu trilogy", and I heard a rumor that Criterion would have that boxset out by 2013. dying to see it!


----------



## Festat

_Como era gostoso o meu francês_ and _Os inconfidentes_.


----------



## Philip

haven't seen it yet, but i'm very anxious to check out this "cinematic event":


----------



## clavichorder

I just watched my first Tarkovsky film, Ivan's Childhood. I wasn't sure what I thought in the beginning, but toward's the ending, the filming and music reached a sort of climax that was really engaging, and then it had that weird ending. Kind of depressing.


----------



## Guest

clavichorder said:


> I just watched my first Tarkovsky film, Ivan's Childhood. I wasn't sure what I thought in the beginning, but toward's the ending, the filming and music reached a sort of climax that was really engaging, and then it had that weird ending. Kind of depressing.


Ahh Tarkovsky, great director. His Solaris is fantastic; captures the essence of the book perfectly. Check it out.


----------



## Chrythes

Tarkovsky is indeed a great director, one of my favourites. His best one is Stalker if you'd ask me.
Solaris was good, but it went into a different direction than the book - while the movie was dealing with the romantic relationship (or overall - human affairs) and even reached father and son themes (one of Tarkovsky's traits) it lacked the scientific approach that the book had - i truly enjoyed the history of Solarism while reading the book, and ultimately the essence of this story - humanity approaching not human phenomenon while applying human terms and human perception - which might not be enough to understand the mysteries of our universe were not present in the movie. 
I really recommend reading the book - it's one of the best (if not the best) science fiction books ever written.


----------



## Festat

_Stalker_ is also my favorite Tarkovsky. About _Solaris_, the abscence of sicence in the movie didn't and still don't bother me. But that's perhaps because I watched the movie before reading the book.

Just seen _Noite vazia_. I don't usually like Khoury that much, but this became instantly one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## Vaneyes

"Cool Hand Luke" and "Every Which Way But Loose" are somewhat dated now, but still manage to generate more than a few laughs. I thought at the time that Newman (Luke) should have won Best Actor (1968), and Strother Martin (Captain), Best Supporting Actor. Kennedy, from the same picture won Supporting, while Newman lost to winner Steiger. Other Best Actor nominees--Beatty, Hoffman, Tracy. Tough year.

In the 1978 Eastwood, "Clyde" stole the show.


----------



## Festat

Anything with Newman is at least worth watching. Heh.


----------



## Sieglinde

It's so epic and beautiful and yeah, I cried.

Wouldn't it make an awesome opera? A musical exists but opera is better. Mufasa is definitely a basso profondo, he reminds me on Sarastro a lot. I'd make Scar a tenor - tenors don't have any big villain roles to speak of, and here I don't mean character tenors but a lyrical one. And I Scar is so _flamboyant_. Little Simba could be a boy soprano and adult Simba THE barihunk role. Nala is a soprano, Sarabi and Sarafina mezzo-sopranos, Zazu is maybe a countertenor or a breeches role. Pumba is a buffo bass, Timon a character tenor, Rafiki a bass-baritone. Shenzi could be a contralto, Banzai a baritone and Ed a countertenor, but Ed doesn't really have lines, he just laughs.

Oh, and Zira from the sequel? Totally Queen of Night, she's batshit crazy and all for revenge.


----------



## Philip

Sieglinde said:


> It's so epic and beautiful and yeah, I cried.
> 
> Wouldn't it make an awesome opera? A musical exists but opera is better. Mufasa is definitely a basso profondo, he reminds me on Sarastro a lot. I'd make Scar a tenor - tenors don't have any big villain roles to speak of, and here I don't mean character tenors but a lyrical one. And I Scar is so _flamboyant_. Little Simba could be a boy soprano and adult Simba THE barihunk role. Nala is a soprano, Sarabi and Sarafina mezzo-sopranos, Zazu is maybe a countertenor or a breeches role. Pumba is a buffo bass, Timon a character tenor, Rafiki a bass-baritone. Shenzi could be a contralto, Banzai a baritone and Ed a countertenor, but Ed doesn't really have lines, he just laughs.
> 
> Oh, and Zira from the sequel? Totally Queen of Night, she's batshit crazy and all for revenge.


Wow, déjà vu...


----------



## Chrythes

Monty Python: the meaning of life. 
Well, the last sentences of the films summarize everything.


----------



## Philip

Philip said:


> Wow, déjà vu...


OK I see what happened there...



Sieglinde said:


> The Lion King. It was somehow left out of my childhood. But I still cried, it's so epic and dramatic, not really for children... also, would make an excellent opera. Mufasa is definitely a Sarastro type.


I've seen it now, and it is an extremely slow paced, dark, cold, abstract film. Just the way I like it.



Philip said:


> haven't seen it yet, but i'm very anxious to check out this "cinematic event":


----------



## clavichorder

Just watched the Music Room again for the third time. Would you believe that I cried a little when Ananta, the servant of Roy started to grieve? I didn't think I was so sensitive, must be my meds. Anyway, I think I've pretty well understood the essence of the film, I enjoyed it most this time.


----------



## kv466

The Invention of Lying


----------



## Vaneyes

Eastwood again. One box of Kleenex per (middle-aged or older) person watching.


----------



## samurai

*Good Night, and Good Luck*, with Frank Langella, David Strathairn, Robert Downey Jr. and George Clooney. Excellent depiction using actual footage of Edward R. Murrow battling against the Wisconsin demagogue known as Senator Joseph McCarthy.


----------



## Vaneyes

"Charlie Wilson's War" skips by some. See it if you haven't. Too good to be true?


----------



## clavichorder

L'Eclisse by Antonioni

An interesting and well done but bothersome film.


----------



## Vaneyes

Page Eight (2011-BBC/PBS), a contemporary British spy drama with stellar cast--Bill Nighy, Rachel Weisz, Michael Gambon, Judy Davis, Ralph Fiennes. Three thumbs up.


----------



## Chrythes

Just watched Werckmeister Harmoniak, inspired by Philip's post.
Beautiful cinematography - long and well composed shots, an interesting set-up, and a good leading actor. 
To be honest i didn't get everything. I do understand that it might be an allegory depicting the mindlessness of masses driven by emotions (or in this case, it's some kind of need for irrational catharsis) without a bit of rationalism provoked by a certain man (in this case his voice(reference to Hitler? They even had a list - Jews?)), but what was the purpose of Werckmeister's theory? Maybe because it discusses harmony and tunings, it might be associated with the town itself, or even the world - as it's in need of a new "harmony", new "tuning"? Also, the whale is an interesting addition. Instead of admiring the symbol of power, perfection and creativity (or according to Janos "... see how great is the Lord's creative impulse and power, and how omnipotence is reflected in that animal"), people decide to admire the voice of a disfigured man, calling himself "Prince". Which actually reminds me of the naked old man during the riot scene - was it a reference to the "Prince"?
Well, anyway, watch the movie, it's interesting, especially because of its "theatrical" feeling (composed of 39 shots!) and it's different than most of what's being released these days (this one is fairly new).


----------



## regressivetransphobe

The Streetfighter. I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## Guest

I caved and went to go see a mainstream movie, Moneyball. It was entertaining up til the end, when it got all Hollywood with the sappiness and romanticism. Could have done without it, but nevertheless Pitt was perfect for that role.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Probably some Alfred Hitchcock movie.


----------



## samurai

*Forrest Gump*, starring Tom Hanks, Sally Field and Gary Sinise.


----------



## Yoshi

Memoirs of a Geisha. I wasn't planning to watch it, but I couldn't stop till the end and really enjoyed it.


----------



## clavichorder

*Harold and Maude*, what a weird movie and somewhat silly, but highly effective in its provocation of visceral reactions and existential pondering.


----------



## Guest

_The Usual Suspects_, for the first time. I heard so much hype and was a bit disappointed; script was good and some moments were extraordinarily acted, but the movie overall was too Hollywood and the score atrocious. The end was obvious and big let down.


----------



## Vaneyes

2 Turkey:

The Lincoln Lawyer (2011), with Matthew McConaughey. This movie's interpretation of the judicial system is stupid beyond words, but Marisa Tomei is as sexy as ever.

Night Shift (1982), one of Ron Howard's idiotic early directions, starring Henry "Fonzi" Winkler and Michael "Batman" Keaton. Forgettable storyline, which makes it a cult fave. Kevin Costner (his third movie) has a minor role as Fratboy #1. Unfortunately, he would become famous within five years. Of less note, Shannon Doherty age 11 in a miniscule role.


----------



## Igneous01

Matrix Trilogy, cant remember how many times I've watched it now.


----------



## Guest

_Let the Right One In_--an excellent Swedish vampire movie with school bullying as a sub-plot.


----------



## kv466

Super 8


----------



## samurai

*Rain Man, *starring Dustin Hoffman and Tom Cruise. Makes me miss not having a brother in my life.


----------



## jalex

The Adventures of Robin Hood


----------



## kv466

That Old Feeling (1997)


----------



## Polyphemus

Went to see 'Immortals' with my two sons. General opinion deemed it to be a bunch of C G I inspired crap and what an actor of John Hurt's calibre was doing in it is beyond me, (big money I suppose).


----------



## samurai

*Insomnia*, starring Al Pacino, Robin Williams and Hilary Swank.


----------



## Guest

Woody Allen's _What's Up, Tiger Lily?_ Zany and witty at times, but mostly wildly insane. How can you not love Woody Allen though?


----------



## kv466

Conan, The Barbarian (2011)


----------



## Vaneyes

The Lover aka L'amant (1992), starring Tony Leung and Jane March. Directed by Jean-Jacques Annaud. Sumptuous cinematography shot in Vietnam, doubling as 1929 French Indochina. Robert Fraisse rightly received an Oscar nomination for. 

Storyline--older man with his traditions meets young girl with few inhibitions. Subplot contains the girl's dysfunctional family, effectively reminiscent of X Files' Peacock family.

A memorable movie that I'd seen years ago, and forgot about.


----------



## Lisztian

Funny games (2007).


----------



## Rasa

The Weatherman with Nicolas Cage. A definite reccomend.


----------



## jhar26

Just saw "Penelope" on TCM. Natalie Wood herself is supposed to have hated this movie, but I think it's reasonably amusing.


----------



## Guest

_Sarah's Key_--a powerful and very moving story. Highly recommended.


----------



## samurai

*The Outlaw Josey Wales*, with Chief Dan George and Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Eviticus

Watched 'Transformers' (again) recently and it reminded me just how much i love this piece of music.






And this one!


----------



## kv466

Just came back from watching the new Sherlock Holmes and it was pretty awesome all around. I thought of us, though, when they head to try and stop a bomb at a performance of Don Giovanni. The music was pretty all throughout the film but the composer did something truly nice with the DG theme at this scene and even during a scene from the opera,...you could hear the male voices just as written originally but the music was more modern. It was pretty awesome.


----------



## jalex

1998 'remake' (re-shoot more like) of Psycho. A waste of time which produced a soulless plaster-cast of the original.


----------



## brianwalker

The General - Keaton. The score was excellent, or maybe the wondrous imagery deluded me. Contemplating purchasing the soundtrack despite the lone three-star review on Amazon.


----------



## Eviticus

brianwalker said:


> The General - Keaton. The score was excellent, or maybe the wondrous imagery deluded me. Contemplating purchasing the soundtrack despite the lone three-star review on Amazon.


Brian - see if you can listen to it off spotify or youtube first. If it's available on either it could help you make your decision.


----------



## Vaneyes

A comedy? Major Payne (1995), or "Major Pain", candidate for worst movies ever made.










Speaking of, for 2011...

http://www.movieinsider.com/movies/worst/2011/

http://www.moviesonline.ca/2011/06/best-and-worst-movies-2011/

http://www.avclub.com/articles/the-worst-films-of-2011,66567/

My Box Office Poison list gets longer and longer each year.

My Top 20 BOPs:

Will Farrell
Adam Sandler
Owen Wilson
Jack Black
Ben Stiller
Vince Vaughan
Ryan Reynolds
Angelina Jolie
Johnny Depp
Tom Cruise
Jennifer Anniston
Brad Pitt
George Clooney
Steve Carell
Will Smith
Robert Downey Jr.
Mel Gibson
Halle Berry
Jamie Foxx
Sandra Bullock


----------



## Philip

has anyone seen The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo?


----------



## Alberich

*Amadeus*
Seriously, fantastic movie, even with the historical inaccuracies. I'm pretty sure we can all identify with Salieri to a degree.


----------



## violadude

I saw that new war horse movie. It was the best new movie I have seen in a long time.


----------



## TresPicos

I saw Wall-E on TV the other day. Splendid!


----------



## kv466

The Darkest Hour


----------



## tdc

Saw the newest (whatever number we are on now) Mission Impossible movie yesterday. My reaction to it was the same as it is to 90% of the movies I watch nowadays - 'meh'.


----------



## Alberich

Tintin was really good.


----------



## Guest

For christmas I received the Coen Brother's first film, Blood Simple. I will be watching it on my little vacation up north (that's what Michiganders call a vacation, going further up north the peninsula). Also got The New World, which I've already seen but loved it so much that I had to have. Soon I'll have all of Terry Malick's movies! All 5 of them....


----------



## Lenfer

​


----------



## Lenfer

Jeff N said:


> For christmas I received the Coen Brother's first film, Blood Simple. I will be watching it on my little vacation up north (that's what Michiganders call a vacation, going further up north the peninsula). Also got The New World, which I've already seen but loved it so much that I had to have. Soon I'll have all of Terry Malick's movies! All 5 of them....


Thanks *Jeff N* you reminded me I've still to see *The Tree of Life*.


----------



## Philip

Philip said:


> has anyone seen The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo?


OK, seen it. my favourite movie this year. haven't seen the original (2009), but i don't see how it could be any better than this, really.










(also, Rooney Mara is incredibly attractive, in a dark, twisted way)


----------



## Lenfer

Philip said:


> OK, seen it. my favourite movie this year. haven't seen the original (2009), but i don't see how it could be any better than this, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also, Rooney Mara is incredibly attractive, in a dark, twisted way)


I haven't seen the remake but I've been told that it's good but isn't any better or worse than the original. I would have advised to watch the original before the remake however you can buy all three films from the original trilogy quite cheaply on *Amazon*.

The problem my friends who have seen the remake is that the remake isn't an improvement on the original. With the budget they had for the remake compared to the original they could have at least polished it up a bit but they haven't. It's been made to make money off the back of the original as some people are too lazy to read subtitles.

I would defeinetly try the original triology I'm not sure if I want to see the English version I can't stand *Daniel Craig*. Although I'm told *Rooney Mara's* performance was really quite good on a par with *Noomi Rapace* from the original. You may have twisted my arm forcing me to see the new one.


----------



## Lenfer

*Sarah's Key*, good film but quite sad.


----------



## Philip

Lenfer said:


> I haven't seen the remake but I've been told that it's good but isn't any better or worse than the original. I would have advised to watch the original before the remake however you can buy all three films from the original trilogy quite cheaply on *Amazon*.
> 
> The problem my friends who have seen the remake is that the remake isn't an improvement on the original. With the budget they had for the remake compared to the original they could have at least polished it up a bit but they haven't. It's been made to make money off the back of the original as some people are too lazy to read subtitles.
> 
> I would defeinetly try the original triology I'm not sure if I want to see the English version I can't stand *Daniel Craig*. Although I'm told *Rooney Mara's* performance was really quite good on a par with *Noomi Rapace* from the original. You may have twisted my arm forcing me to see the new one.


Personally i don't mind Daniel Craig... i knew him from Munich, and he does a damn good Bond. but it is true that Rooney Mara steals the show. she's very captivating. i can't wait for the rest of the trilogy.

With movies like Se7en, Fight club, Zodiac, etc. under his belt, it's no surprise that David Fincher's interpretation is up to par with the Swedish version. the original trilogy was on my list of films to watch before this one came out, but since it's doing so well i might have to wait for the sequels before getting into them.

Another excellent foreign trilogy is "The Vengeance Trilogy", from Korea. although they've also announced an American remake... by Spike Lee or something. i'm not sure how i feel about that one.


----------



## clavichorder

The strangest film I've ever seen! Tuvalu. What a weird movie, there is no describing it very easily.


----------



## Art Rock

We watched the 2004 version of the Phantom of the Opera on TV yesterday. It was better than I had expected.


----------



## Lenfer

Philip said:


> Personally i don't mind Daniel Craig... i knew him from Munich, and he does a damn good Bond. but it is true that Rooney Mara steals the show. she's very captivating. i can't wait for the rest of the trilogy.
> 
> With movies like Se7en, Fight club, Zodiac, etc. under his belt, it's no surprise that David Fincher's interpretation is up to par with the Swedish version. the original trilogy was on my list of films to watch before this one came out, but since it's doing so well i might have to wait for the sequels before getting into them.
> 
> Another excellent foreign trilogy is "The Vengeance Trilogy", from Korea. although they've also announced an American remake... by Spike Lee or something. i'm not sure how i feel about that one.


I am a big fan of *The Vengeance Trilogy* particularly "*Old Boy*".


----------



## Lenfer

I'm cheating slighty I haven't watched this yet but I shall tonight. I received quite a few *Criterion* discs in the mail today from an American friend for Christmas.


----------



## clavichorder

Lenfer said:


> I'm cheating slighty I haven't watched this yet but I shall tonight. I received quite a few *Criterion* discs in the mail today from an American friend for Christmas.


I remember finding this movie really interesting.


----------



## brianwalker

Lenfer said:


> ​


I loved the Samourai. How does Le Rouge compare?


----------



## brianwalker

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This film is fantastic, but not for everyone. The dialogue is terse and effective, Keira Knightley delivers a utterly devoted, if at times nerve-cringing (which is the aim of it), performance. Fassbender and Mortensen are austere, as they should be.

Some of the film score is inspired by Wagner, and Wagner's operas are brought up and discussed in the film. It's not pivotal to the plot, but it is featured and discussed in a fair detail that ties it seamlessly with the plot and the characterization.

To be fair, if you HATE Keira Knightley, and I know you're out there, I would suggest you avoid it.


----------



## kv466

Ghost Protocol


----------



## Guest

Philip said:


> OK, seen it. my favourite movie this year. haven't seen the original (2009), but i don't see how it could be any better than this, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also, Rooney Mara is incredibly attractive, in a dark, twisted way)


Yep. I thought it was an excellent remake and didn't flinch from some of the grittier aspects of the novel (a few have said the two rape scenes were more brutal in the original...it's been too long since I've seen it to recall the details, but they were brutal enough in the US version!). I just loved the opening credits--a very powerful combination of music and images. I do think Noomi Rapace was just a little darker and more intense, but Rooney was very good. This poster is a bit more compelling...


----------



## Art Rock

On TV yesterday. Disturbing.


----------



## Lenfer

brianwalker said:


> I loved the Samourai. How does Le Rouge compare?


*Le Cercle Rouge* is yet another *Melville* masterpiece I would recommend it if you liked *Le Samourai*.


----------



## Vaneyes

Philip said:


> OK, seen it. my favourite movie this year. haven't seen the original (2009), but i don't see how it could be any better than this, really.
> 
> (also, Rooney Mara is incredibly attractive, in a dark, twisted way)


After seeing and re-seeing the original trilogy, I have no interest in seeing a remake...made largely for folk who don't like subtitles.


----------



## Philip

Vaneyes said:


> After seeing and re-seeing the original trilogy, I have no interest in seeing a remake...made largely for folk who don't like subtitles.


Good for you. :tiphat:

Too bad this movie isn't a remake -- It's a different interpretation of the same novels, unlike the Vengeance trilogy which was actually three original films.

By your logic, all movie goers are lazy then? Because subtitles may be the next best thing when you don't understand the language, but if i wanted to read the whole thing, i'd make a trip to the local library instead of the cinema.


----------



## Guest

Well, Blood Simple was awesome! M. Emmet Walsh is one of the great under-rated actors of all time, right up there with Harry Dean Stanton. Dan Hedaya was great too, actually the whole cast was fantastic. I got the feeling I was watching a David Lynch film, but I definitely saw some parallels between this film and No Country for Old Men. Interesting to trace the Coen Bro's development from Blood Simple to A Serious Man.


----------



## Guest

_The Greatest Movie Ever Sold_--an amusing look at product placement in movies. Proudly sponsored by Pom.


----------



## Lisztian

Cruel intentions. (1999)

Sebastian reminded me a lot of a friend of mine, except my friend is a lot darker, a lot crueler, and a true sociopath who can't change the way Sebastian did. But still, it was interesting watching a character like that, similar to one I know IRL.


----------



## Crudblud

Four Lions

Very, very funny, and also poignant. As usual, Chris Morris doesn't shy away from the reality of a subject, and it pays off immensely.


----------



## bassClef

We've seen the original Swedish versions of The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo & The Girl Who Played with Fire the last two evenings. Gritty stuff, atmospheric, well made. I don't really see the point in a Hollywood remake, I may watch it when it's available, but I wouldn't go to the cinema to see it.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

_*The Treasure of the Sierra Madre*_

We don't need no stinking badges!:lol:


----------



## Lenfer

Not the most productive day of my life but time well spent nonetheless.


----------



## NightHawk

THE DEBT - Helen Mirren _et al_ - drama - Nazi Hunters = entertaining, easily spoilable so I won't say more - 4.0/5.0


----------



## Lenfer

Lisztian said:


> Cruel intentions. (1999)
> 
> Sebastian reminded me a lot of a friend of mine, except my friend is a lot darker, a lot crueler, and a true sociopath who can't change the way Sebastian did. But still, it was interesting watching a character like that, similar to one I know IRL.


I haven't seen the film *Lisztian* but can your friend even be your _friend_ if he is a true sociopath? Are they not by definition unable to empathise and make real connections (friendship or otherwise) with people?


----------



## Guest

_Midnight in Paris_--Woody Allen's latest. It was very enjoyable and imaginative.


----------



## Lisztian

Lenfer said:


> I haven't seen the film *Lisztian* but can your friend even be your _friend_ if he is a true sociopath? Are they not by definition unable to empathise and make real connections (friendship or otherwise) with people?


I can't be his friend, but he can be mine, if that makes sense. But then again I wouldn't really call him a friend, more an aquaintance. Remarkable guy though, as many sociopaths are. Very interesting.


----------



## Blue Hour




----------



## Lenfer

Lisztian said:


> I can't be his friend, but he can be mine, if that makes sense. But then again I wouldn't really call him a friend, more an aquaintance. Remarkable guy though, as many sociopaths are. Very interesting.


That makes sense although for me a friendship has to be reciprocated in order for someone to qualify as a friend. Getting a bit technical but too many memories of a girl no-one liked at school. I felt sorry for her and told her she was my friend to make her feel better *BIG* mistake...

I do find it odd though that these "damaged" people seem to be remarkable even brilliant boarding on genius at times. Someone very close to me is perhaps "damaged" though not a sociopath he is brilliant many people I know call a genius. I wonder what causes the inability in "normal" people to be remarkable and why "damaged" people lack it. I'm going off on a tangent but I bet there is a movie about it. :lol:

The last movie I watched was still *Funny Face*.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The last thing I watched was my _favourite_ episode from "The Cosby Show"

Here it is in full:


----------



## Lisztian

Lenfer said:


> That makes sense although for me a friendship has to be reciprocated in order for someone to qualify as a friend. Getting a bit technical but too many memories of a girl no-one liked at school. I felt sorry for her and told her she was my friend to make her feel better *BIG* mistake...
> 
> I do find it odd though that these "damaged" people seem to be remarkable even brilliant boarding on genius at times. Someone very close to me is perhaps "damaged" though not a sociopath he is brilliant many people I know call a genius. I wonder what causes the inability in "normal" people to be remarkable and why "damaged" people lack it. I'm going off on a tangent but I bet there is a movie about it. :lol:
> 
> The last movie I watched was still *Funny Face*.


It is very interesting. This guy is one of the most manipulative, abusive, destructive people you will ever meet - but he is so talented on little to no effort. He is a VERY talented writer, artist, fiercely intelligent, fiery, passionate...He's also extremely attractive and gets pretty much all the women (and then horrifically abuses them in many ways). You are right that the most troubled people are often the most remarkable in other ways...I personally don't believe in a divine creator, but however they were made, maybe they were given those troubles to make up for their positive qualities, which is a contradiction in a way. But also when you go through a lot of suffering you also tend to develop a certain deepness, a certain fire, and the ability to fend for yourself, perhaps an independent and ambitious mind that can push you far. It is a very interesting thing to look into.


----------



## Chrythes

Star Trek.
I rarely watch this kind of movies and it reminded me why - it's generic, boring, shallow and empty.
Makes my brain go numb. I should go back to Godard or Rohmer.
I actually got L'armee des ombres by Melville - the director behing Le Samourai and Le Cercle Rouge - both great films.
Well then, not time to waste!


----------



## Lisztian

Just watched the first Harry Potter, and while I love the movies...the sheer luck and coincidences that help the main characters just happen over and over again.

The whole idea of the three main characters going to stop Snape (actually Quirrel at the end) is just plain stupid, unless of course the characters going down there are main characters and are protected by the luck that brings. Firstly, obviously Fluffy has to wait until they noticed he was awake, and had pretty much all gone down the trap door to attack. Secondly...WHY would THEY go after Snape? If main character luck was not on their side it was basically a self-imposed death sentence. Maybe the story isn't telling us that they were actually suicidal but decided to leave that part out, IDK. WHY did Quirrel try to strangle Harry instead of using magic? Even AFTER he tried to strangle him and turned to dust, he did the same thing AGAIN. Herp, derp. If not for that the series might as well have been called Voldemort and the _________.

Also, in the end...why are they congratulated for what they did? Foolishly try to stop someone they realistically have no chance to beat...when if Harry had NOT gone down there in the first place there would have been no chance for Quirrel to get the stone, as he wanted to use it. So basically what they did was sneak out at night, give the bad guys a chance, and be saved by main character luck.

Anyway, great movie. Love it! xD


----------



## Vaneyes

Rowling's strict management of Hermione's vessel throughout eight films was only incredulous.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I am going through another one of my twice yearly Doctor Who phases.


----------



## Eviticus

Does anybody know the piece used to advertise the film "The Iron Lady". I cflicked through the score on youtube but couldn't find it??


----------



## Eviticus

Found it! Its "Almost Martyrs" from the life of David Gale. Great piece. I must check out the film too.


----------



## Vaneyes

Two missables by two busy actors. DVD fodder.

Rutger Hauer as lead in Hobo with a Shotgun (2011). One of a dozen movies he did last year. This one's bloodier than most. A real guts wrencher. A commentary on where the world's headed. Molly Dunsworth's (Abby) hot lips was the highlight. Watch for her...she'll go far.

Ray Liotta in The River Murders (2011). Someone is murdering Detective Jack Verdon's former girlfriends. Liotta's just walking through his movies these days (did eight last year). None of the old spark. I'm hoping his weight gain was only for this role, but doubt it. Christian Slater tried to bring something to his role, but failed. Can't win 'em all.


----------



## moody

I just tried to watch "There Will Be Blood" but, much to my surprise after all the raves I'd heard I was bored to death and switchwd off after one hour.


----------



## Crudblud

I actually really enjoyed There Will Be Blood, I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Coco Chanel & Igor Stravinsky, one of the most stupid things I've ever watched !


----------



## Crudblud

Stupid how? Because depending on the kind of stupid (i.e.: Wicker Man stupid) stuff like that can be incredibly entertaining.


----------



## Lenfer

moody said:


> I just tried to watch "There Will Be Blood" but, much to my surprise after all the raves I'd heard I was bored to death and switchwd off after one hour.


^ I haven't seen it yet either, when films tend to get rave reviews it puts me off them.

I can't decided if my boyfriend and I will should go see *War Horse*. The stage play was quite something but I'm not sure about the film I don't really think *Spielberg* was the right person for the film. I'd love to know what anyone else thinks, if you've seen it or plan to.


----------



## misterjones

moody said:


> I just tried to watch "There Will Be Blood" but, much to my surprise after all the raves I'd heard I was bored to death and switchwd off after one hour.


Just goes to show you how different reactions to movies - to any art form, reallly - can be. I think There Will Be Blood is one of the best movies, if not the best, I've seen in the past decade or two. (Love the soundtrack, as well.) I, too, was extremely skeptical after seeing the reviews and was dying to hate it. No such luck.


----------



## Vaneyes

Trailer for The Dictator, summer '12 release.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Crudblud said:


> I actually really enjoyed There Will Be Blood, I thought it was hilarious.


I was a bit bored, but I literally came closer to wetting myself laughing at the last scene than I ever have in any movie. I fell off the bed.


----------



## Lenfer

*The Double Life of Véronique*​


----------



## samurai

*Death in Venice, *starring Dirk Bogarde and Marissa Berenson. Very stylized and atmospheric film, greatly aided by the melancholy music of Gustav Mahler {the protagonist's first name as well}. What a truly fine actor Dirk Bogarde was!


----------



## Vaneyes

Re Bogarde, The Night Porter immediately comes to mind.


----------



## samurai

Vaneyes said:


> Re Bogarde, The Night Porter immediately comes to mind.


Also, I saw him in *The* *Servant, *which I enjoyed very much as well.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

That classical *Golden Earrings*, starring Ray Milland and Marlene Dietrich, directed by Mitchell Leisen










What a beautiful movie, what a beautiful song !


----------



## Yoshi

Chaplin (1992). That was really great! I couldn't stop watching even if it was already 2 in the morning and starting to get sleepy.


----------



## Guest

_Margin Call_--it's about the 2008 financial crisis and stars Kevin Spacey and Jeremy Irons. Very good.


----------



## Guest

_The Piano Teacher_. An interesting film with some nice things going. Not sure if I loved it but it definitely held my attention.


----------



## beethovenian

I tried watching melacholia but vertigo kicks in within 15 mins.


----------



## Vaneyes

Summertime (1955), directed by David Lean, starring Katharine Hepburn and Rossano Brazzi. Sappy storyline. This classic, were it made now, would be a "chick flick".

This picture would be sort of a turning point for David Lean. After a brilliant run in the '40's with Brief Encounter, Great Expectations, Oliver Twist, he'd hit a skid of four less thans.

Post Summertime, he would conclude his career with possibly the best five picture roll for a director in the history of cinema. The Bridge on the River Kwai, Lawrence of Arabia, Doctor Zhivago, Ryan's Daughter, A Passage to India.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

again classical ! *The Shop Around the Corner*, a lovely romantic comedy, (young) James Stewart, Margaret Sullavan, Frank Morgan, Felix Bressart, directed by Ernst Lubitsch.










I'm always a big fan of classical movies in spite of my age, and I'm very proud of this !


----------



## misterjones

Re-made as "You've Got Mail", I believe (though I've never seen either movie).


----------



## Il_Penseroso

misterjones said:


> Re-made as "You've Got Mail", I believe (though I've never seen either movie).


What ? The Shop Around the Corner ?


----------



## Crudblud

El Topo​​​​​​​


----------



## Il_Penseroso

*Father Goose*, romantic comedy starring Cary Grant, Leslie Caron (still cute ! ) and Trevor Howard.










Beautiful movie !


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Star Wars episode IV: A New Hope


----------



## Chrythes

Lolita. A romantic comedy starring James Mason, Shelly Winters, Peter Sellers and Sue Lyon.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Cimarron (1960) based on Edna Ferber's novel, starring my favorite Hollywood Actor Glenn Ford :tiphat: , Maria Schell, Anne Baxter, Arthur O'Connell, Russ Tamblyn and ... directed by Anthony Mann.










A set of great actors and actresses directed by a great director !


----------



## emiellucifuge

Incredible film. Big Kubrick fan here.


----------



## misterjones

emiellucifuge said:


> View attachment 2866
> 
> 
> Incredible film. Big Kubrick fan here.


What a beautifully filmed movie . . . as are all of Kubrick's films. But what a lame casting job for the lead. Ryan O'Neill was awful.

Most recent film I watched was the Exorcist. Not nearly as scary now as it was back then. Max Von Sydow was amazing, as always. Ellen Burstyn was terrible, as always.


----------



## Vaneyes

No soul is safe...


----------



## Crudblud

^That film was hilarious.

Speaking of hilarious films; the last film I watched was the Coen brothers' A Serious Man.


----------



## Crudblud

The Wings of Honneamise.


----------



## kv466

Riding The Bullet


----------



## TxllxT

Wonderful violin playing of Vladimir Spivakov & great scenery for Shostakovich. A must for all who love Russian Classical Music!!!


----------



## Lunasong

_The Ides of March_ starring Ryan Gosling and George Clooney. It was filmed less than 60 miles from where I live with many recognizable locations, and the concepts explored in the film re trust and integrity have resonated with me. I liked two quotes particularly and oddly, no one else does as they are not listed on quote pages for this movie. So I'm paraphrasing:

_This is the big leagues. And in the big leagues you get fired for making a mistake._

_I value trust over skills, and I don't trust you anymore._


----------



## Eviticus

Anyone seen 'Warhorse' or 'The artist' yet? Both meant to be good.


----------



## larifari

I have not bothered to go to a movie theater for a long time, for the following reasons:

1. The so-called leading men of today, pretty much all of them, look like junior high school kids.
2. They all have sewer mouths.
3. The leading ladies, for the most part, are neither.
4. They all have a political agenda.
5. They are hypocrite millionaires, pretending to be on the side of the everyday working man, while flying their own jets.
6. I refuse to put a single penny in their already bloated and undeserved wallets.
7. Films of today are really NOT done in color, unless one considers dirty greyish green, mixed with dirty greyish brown a color.
8. Theaters charge too much for the privilege of sitting or stepping on some creep's discarded chewing gum.
9. Not to mention the confiscatory usury for tasteless, but politically correct pop corn. 
10. I am old enough to have patience to wait a couple of months for movies to come out on DVD or Bluray. Or better, still, on TV. 
11. I am not smart enough not to waste any money for the aforementioned reasons.
12. I may be old, but I do not want my remaining hearing jeopardized by the offensively loud sound systems in theaters.
13. I have yet to see anyone on the silver screen to equal John Wayne, Glenn Ford, Audrey Hepburn, Patricia Neal, William Holden, Steve McQueen, Doris Day, Bob Hope, and many others, but I am sure that by now you get my drift.

So, if you want to stuff your dough in the pocket of some Hollywood blowhard, feel free to do so.

I will stay at home and watch TCM or AMC.


----------



## Crudblud

_Lisztomania_ and _The Music Lovers_, back to back. There's nothing quite like overly dramatic biopics, or, in the case of Lisztomania, Franz Liszt flying a giant pipe organ bomber plane in to a demonic vampire Wagner resurrected as a machine gun wielding Nazi zombie complete with Hitler moustache.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Modern Times, I go back occasionally into Chaplin movies. Never get tired of watching his masterworks again and again ...


----------



## Crudblud

Just watched a series of BBC documentaries on Tchaikovsky, Bach and Wagner, there are also two for Beethoven and Mozart respectively, which I'll get to later.


----------



## Rmac58

T2, but Terminator first.


----------



## ZombieBeethoven

Watched Le Concert last night. Perhaps a little predictable and utilized stereotypes, but I still quite enjoyed it. I love the easy access to wide ranges of movies these days. I used to visit the one video store in the area that had any variety. "Video Schmideo" was a great place.


----------



## Vaneyes

Lobbying movie "Casino Jack" starring Kevin Spacey. Stinks...three thumbs down.

For a similar theme of high-profile Washington antics, nothing comes close to "Charlie Wilson's War".


----------



## Chrythes

I'd call it a futuristic-noir film, which is quite a "refreshment" from all those futuristic-apocalyptic films that come out every year. 
The style is truly unique and Gilliam achieves that by creating interesting and artistic costumes and modules.
It almost seems like it plays as a parody of the industrialized and run-by-corporations world, with no privacy whatsoever. It never takes itself too seriously as it overplays every stereotype, but still gives you a fair glance to the problems of the present.
Even if it doesn't present anything new, it's still a very fun and visually rewarding experience!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde




----------



## Vaneyes

Papillon (1973), directed by Franklin J. Schaffner, starring McQueen and Hoffman. 

Fact and yarn are cleverly woven into a bucking-the-system plot, not too unlike other films of that era, The Great Escape, Cool Hand Luke, Butch Cassidy and The Sundance Kid, and Patton, also directed by Schaffner.

Sideplot. Animals and women are not treated well. A chicken is seriously wounded as an actor accidently falls on it. The director chose not to edit. That wouldn't happen today with, "No animals were abused or injured in this film".

Of course this doesn't apply to women. "Mother Superior" betrays McQueen, while "Mrs. Dega" betrays Hoffman. Irony regarding"Mrs Dega" who was played by Hoffman's then wife. They would divorce seven years later.


----------



## Guest

I tried watching _Drive_ but turned it off after about 30 minutes. Instead, I went in search of some paint to watch dry. (Apparently it turns from mind-numbing boredom to stomach-turning gore--no thanks.) Next was _Point Blank_--quite a good French thriller.


----------



## ZombieBeethoven

The Hidden Blade. This is the second movie direcred by Yamada that I have watched. The other being The Twilight Samurai. Very impressed by both. I am looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

The Defiant Ones, 1958, starring Tony Curtis and Sidney Poitier, directed by Stanley Kramer

The story of two prisoners, black and white men, they escape but are shackled together ...










The non-happy but tragic ending was so terrific, I'm so touched !


----------



## bigshot

I watched the silent film Wings last night on my HD projection system. I had never seen it before, but it's a great film. The restoration of the film element was excellent. The air battle footage was very effective. The soundtrack was excellent too, musical bits cobbled together from popular songs of the time and classical themes. They added sound effects to the airplane and war footage, which wasn't very ideomatic, but worked wonderfully for a modern audience.


----------



## misterjones

bigshot said:


> I watched the silent film Wings last night on my HD projection system. I had never seen it before, but it's a great film. The restoration of the film element was excellent. The air battle footage was very effective. The soundtrack was excellent too, musical bits cobbled together from popular songs of the time and classical themes. They added sound effects to the airplane and war footage, which wasn't very ideomatic, but worked wonderfully for a modern audience.


A Howard Hughes film featured extensively in the film Aviator, I believe, which I was surprised I liked . . . quite a bit, actually.


----------



## robert

Lars and the real girl

Ryan Gosling

terrific


----------



## Oliver

The 40 year old virgin...

before that, Requiem for a dream


----------



## Eviticus

Woman in Black - Daniel Radcliffe. Great return to the Hammer Horror form and some very freaky scenes.


----------



## kv466

Breaking Dawn: Part One


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The Third Man


----------



## brianwalker

Eviticus said:


> Anyone seen 'Warhorse' or 'The artist' yet? Both meant to be good.


I've seen The Artist.

I don't want to overhype it for you, just go see it.

It's already suffering from hype backlash, so.

If it wins any more awards, it'll make it even worse.


----------



## misterjones

People like to build things up just so they can knock them down. I recall reading that Albert Camus mentioned that at one point, so it's not just a recent phenomenon.

But there's only one thing worse than being talked about . . .


----------



## kv466

In Time (the movie; thank you, character limit)


----------



## Chrythes

This Is Spinal Tap.
What happened to good comedies these days?
It seems that Judd Apatow with Seth Rogen are the leaders of the a la non mainstream comedy genre, but they are rarely funny.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Anatomy of a Murder, 1959, directed by Otto Preminger


----------



## misterjones

Chrythes said:


> This Is Spinal Tap.
> What happened to good comedies these days?
> It seems that Judd Apatow with Seth Rogen are the leaders of the a la non mainstream comedy genre, but they are rarely funny.


Christopher Guest has made a bunch of films in the This Is Spinal Tap mode (Best in Show, A Mighty Wind, Waiting for Guffman, and For Your Consideration). All very good. I think the Rutles movie and Albert Brooks' Real Life started it all. Also very good.

The genre also has invaded TV, with shows like The Office, Modern Family and Parks and Recreation. The format is starting to get a bit tiresome, though.


----------



## misterjones

Il_Penseroso said:


> Anatomy of a Murder, 1959, directed by Otto Preminger.


Not only is Lee Remick VERY easy on the eyes, her film selection seems to have been quite good. There may not be such a thing as a bad Lee Remick movie. There was a mini-Lee Remick festival on TCM many years ago, and I caught the somewhat obscure Experiment in Terror and The Running Man (NOT the Schwarzenegger film of the same name). I liked both a lot.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

misterjones said:


> Not only is Lee Remick VERY easy on the eyes, her film selection seems to have been quite good. There may not be such a thing as a bad Lee Remick movie. There was a mini-Lee Remick festival on TCM many years ago, and I caught the somewhat obscure Experiment in Terror and The Running Man (NOT the Schwarzenegger film of the same name). I liked both a lot.


Lee Remick often seems to appear with a childish (and innocent) character, as I know in her films ... this was a new for me and I enjoyed her role so much !


----------



## robert

misterjones said:


> Not only is Lee Remick VERY easy on the eyes, her film selection seems to have been quite good. There may not be such a thing as a bad Lee Remick movie. There was a mini-Lee Remick festival on TCM many years ago, and I caught the somewhat obscure Experiment in Terror and The Running Man (NOT the Schwarzenegger film of the same name). I liked both a lot.


What about THE OMEN???


----------



## kv466

The Switch


----------



## Vaneyes

Here's lookin' at yuh, Lee.

View attachment 3439


----------



## misterjones

robert said:


> What about THE OMEN???


It's been awhile since I've seen it, but I don't recall The Omen as being a bad movie. (Gregory Peck and a great Jerry Goldsmith soundtrack. How can you go wrong?) But if that's her worst, then that's pretty good.


----------



## Vaneyes

People Will Talk (1951) starring Cary Grant, but many of the film industry's greatest supporting actors steal the picture from him.

Maybe the best scene of this 5-out-of-10 movie is the opening with Hume Cronyn and Margaret Hamilton. Walter Slezak is strong later on.


----------



## Chrythes

misterjones said:


> Christopher Guest has made a bunch of films in the This Is Spinal Tap mode (Best in Show, A Mighty Wind, Waiting for Guffman, and For Your Consideration). All very good. I think the Rutles movie and Albert Brooks' Real Life started it all. Also very good.
> 
> The genre also has invaded TV, with shows like The Office, Modern Family and Parks and Recreation. The format is starting to get a bit tiresome, though.


Thanks for the suggestions. I watched Best In Show and it was good, entertaining stuff. There's also Zelig, I always thought that it was the one that started the mockumentary genre, but now after you mentioned Albert Brook's Real Life I see that I was wrong. I'll make it my next movie to watch.


----------



## Lunasong

_Whisper of the Heart_ from Studio Ghigli. A slow-paced but enjoyable and totally believable "coming-of-age" movie set in 1994 Japan, with beautiful scenery and many interesting details of life at that time. Despite the main characters being a young author and young luthier (maker of violins), I noticed many nice woodwind quintet pieces in the soundtrack.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lunasong said:


> _Whisper of the Heart_ from Studio Ghigli. A slow-paced but enjoyable and totally believable "coming-of-age" movie set in 1994 Japan, with beautiful scenery and many interesting details of life at that time. Despite the main characters being a young author and young luthier (maker of violins), I noticed many nice woodwind quintet pieces in the soundtrack.


I watched that movie about fifteen times consecutively last year (with subtitles). It has the strangest storyline when you compare that to other films by Studio Ghibli.

But my personal favourite Studio Ghibli film is _Porco Rosso._


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^^^Actually, from watching that film again, I didn't find it to be exactly "slow paced."


----------



## kv466

The Thing (2011)


----------



## tgtr0660

The Artist (2011). Great movie, good music too. 

Jurassic Park 1 and 2 (I had never seen them). Nobody beats John Williams for lush scores for adventure movies. Nobody.


----------



## Yoshi

Hugo. I wanted to watch The Artist but it seems like it won't be on the cinemas around here and watched this one instead. I really enjoyed it anyway. 

I also watched Zodiac last night, love that movie.


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## kv466

H u g o


----------



## PetrB

Ingmar Bergman ~ one of two comedies he made, 'Sοmmarחatteחs Leeחde,' (Smiles of a Summer Night.)

A perfect comedy of adults, men, women, and the poignant silliness of people. (The story from this screenplay was lifted by S. Sondheim for the musical, "A little night music.)

Like many things transliterated or remade, the film was first and is the best.

The older I get, the funnier and truer about people this movie becomes


----------



## Guest

Introduced my girlfriend to the horror that is _Idiocracy_...horrifying in that such a society is much closer than 500 years from now...still a good laugh, though, and very quotable (can't count how many times I've said "I like money" with an accent that combines hillybilly and innercity).


----------



## misterjones

So what? A guy gets trapped under a boulder and must get loose before he dies of dehydration or from exposure. An entire movie about that?

You bet. Just watched 127 Hours and was surprised how riveting it was. Extremely well made and acted. (I'd watch it again, but there are a few scenes I'd rather not have to watch again.)

Here's the official trailer.


----------



## Lenfer

Il_Penseroso said:


>


I watched this again love it thanks *Pen*.


----------



## kv466

-Immortals


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

_Princess Mononoke_, English subtitled version. The soundtrack is fantastic.


----------



## Chrythes

it's enjoyable, funny and smart. Never understood how directors like Bay get financed, actually I do but I hope they will vanish


----------



## delallan

Birth, starring Nicole Kidman. I couldn't sleep one night recently, and watched the movie on Netflix. An intriguing film, leaving me thinking about the premise for days afterward.


----------



## Chrythes

Airplane II. 
Isn't as good as the original, but entertaining nonetheless. 
BTW, have you seen the top office box movie scores on Rottentomatoes?
http://www.rottentomatoes.com/

I'm not sure if it happens every year at some point, but it's the first time I see 6 movies that are 30% or bellow, and 9 that are rotten.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

This again. Hayao Miyazaki is my favourite film director. Studio Ghibli is definitely the best animation studio in the world. Joe Hisaishi writes some darn good film scores.


----------



## kv466

John Carter


----------



## Couchie

I watched Young Adult. A film strangely marketed as comedy:






While in actuality being a fairly depressing character study of a woman on the edge of insanity with delusions of getting back together with her now married high school sweetheart. There are a few laughs, but very black and more from the unexpected unpleasant awkwardness than anything else. Anyways, an unexpectedly good watch and equally fun is reading online disturbed comments from moviegoers tricked into watching this thinking they were getting a comedy in the same vein as _Juno_.


----------



## samurai

kv466 said:


> John Carter


@KV466, What did you think of this movie; I read all the Edgar Rice Burroughs Mars books as a kid, and really enjoyed them, one paperback at a time. Does the movie stay true to the original premise of the original series? I know that, usually, the movie version of any book tends to stray somewhat from its original, except maybe for the *Lord Of The Rings *cycle, which I thought was magnificent in part because it hewed so closely to the books, as well as its great cast and wonderful FX effects.


----------



## samurai

*Season of the Witch, *with Nicholas Cage, Ron Perlman and Claire Foy.


----------



## Lenfer

*François Truffaut's Stolen Kisses* (1968)
​


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Lenfer said:


> *François Truffaut's Stolen Kisses* (1968)
> ​


What is it about ? Is it worth watching ? I've seen many by Truffaut but not this one.


----------



## Lenfer

Il_Penseroso said:


> What is it about ? Is it worth watching ? I've seen many by Truffaut but not this one.


I think it's worth watching but I'm not going to tell you the plot. If you have seen *Les Quatre Cents Coups* then it's most likely something you would enjoy.


----------



## TresPicos

Home with a cold = Film festival! 

I really enjoyed: 

- In Time
- Source Code
- The Hangover
- The Hangover II
- Final Destination 5

I didn't enjoy Contagion, which was a tedious waste of good actors. Although, it was rather eerie to watch people develop symptoms of the lethal flu, while I sat there with pretty much the same symptoms myself...


----------



## Guest

girlfriend made me watch Bridget Jones's Diary. hated it, so now i'm going to make her watch Step Brothers


----------



## kv466

Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides 

(Penelope's the best looking pirate I could imagine)


----------



## Eviticus

kv466 said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides
> 
> (Penelope's the best looking pirate I could imagine)


I would have Salma Hayek in the role.  I'm not sure if this was even as good as At Worlds End - Blackbeard just wasn't bad *** enough and it was just missing something.

Saw Warhorse and the Artist.

Warhorse 7/10
The Artist 8/10

Oddly i preferred 'Woman in Black' to both.


----------



## kv466

I'd like to be in a room with Salma, Penelope and the girl from Nacho Libre! :angel:


----------



## samurai

*Brazil, *with Robert DeNiro, Jonathan Pryce, Ian Holm and Michael Palin. Reminded me of *Monty Python* on a bad acid trip {Monty Python, not me.}


----------



## Cnote11

I think this might be my next watch. One of my favorite movies and one of the most beautiful movies I've ever seen. The coloring is eye candy to me.


----------



## Chrythes

Yes!
Godard's colour films are just beautiful! 
Especially Une Femme Est Une Femme -


----------



## Cnote11

Oui! Another one of my favorites. One of these days I need to sit down and finish off all of Godard's movies. There are still a few I haven't gotten through. I think if I had to pick two they would be Pierrot Le Fou and Alphaville.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix. Hate that movie.


----------



## Lenfer

Cnote11 said:


> I think this might be my next watch. One of my favorite movies and one of the most beautiful movies I've ever seen. The coloring is eye candy to me.


Love this


----------



## Lenfer

Chrythes said:


> Yes!
> Godard's colour films are just beautiful!
> Especially Une Femme Est Une Femme -
> 
> View attachment 4036


Love this to!  Shame his films are as we say "_merde_" these days


----------



## kv466

Girl With The Dragon Tattoo (2011)


----------



## Philip

The Hunger Games


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Love it !










and currently listeing to that beautiful song Al di là !


----------



## SiegendesLicht

The whole *Star Wars *series. John Williams rocks!


----------



## Chrythes

Beautiful movie. What an uplifting experience it is to watch such movies.


----------



## kv466

The Rum Diary


----------



## misterjones

The Mystery Science Theater 3000 version of "Star Force: Fugitive Alien II" (Episode 318). Believe it or not, I have every episode of Mystery Science Theater 3000 ("MST3K" to those in the know) on DVD. I need to pick up the pace if I'm going to get through all 10 seasons (198 episodes) before I die. I started several years back, and I'm still only in season 3.


----------



## Philip

Hadn't seen this in over 15 years...

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (1990)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Philip said:


> Hadn't seen this in over 15 years...
> 
> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (1990)


Wtf is that?


----------



## Crudblud

^It's quite clearly Biker Mice From Mars. Actually, maybe it's Beetleborgs, I always get those two mixed up.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> ^It's quite clearly Biker Mice From Mars. Actually, maybe it's Beetleborgs, I always get those two mixed up.


Ah okay. Thanks, Crudblud.


----------



## Crudblud

You haven't heard of those either, have you? :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> You haven't heard of those either, have you? :lol:


Nope. Not at all. :lol:


----------



## Lenfer

Welcome to my world!


----------



## Chrythes

I don't know how old are you guys, but it's the 90's kids stuff. 
It was the more mainstream thing though, because on the other hand we had Ren & Stimpy, Cow and Chicken, Animaniacs, I Am Weasel etc.


----------



## Crudblud

Ah yes, Nickelodeon and Warner Brothers; two very obscure, underground companies, as I'm sure you know. That's not to say Ren & Stimpy isn't one of the greatest cartoons ever made, but still, those shows were very popular and made/shown by big name companies on big name TV channels.

Also TMNT is really a product of the 80s, along with Real Ghostbusters and Inspector Gadget. It's not mere coincidence that all three had great theme songs but were generally awful to watch.

But we're running a tangent now. Perhaps we should start a "Why the '90s was the best decade to grow up in" thread?


----------



## Lenfer

Chrythes said:


> I don't know how old are you guys, but it's the 90's kids stuff.
> It was the more mainstream thing though, because on the other hand we had Ren & Stimpy, Cow and Chicken, Animaniacs, I Am Weasel etc.


I'm 22 but English was not the first language at home. My parents were not keen on cartoons either way perhaps *Babar* the elephant I remember reading those books.



Crudblud said:


> Ah yes, Nickelodeon and Warner Brothers; two very obscure, underground companies, as I'm sure you know. That's not to say Ren & Stimpy isn't one of the greatest cartoons ever made, but still, those shows were very popular and made/shown by big name companies on big name TV channels.
> 
> Also TMNT is really a product of the 80s, along with Real Ghostbusters and Inspector Gadget. It's not mere coincidence that all three had great theme songs but were generally awful to watch.
> 
> But we're running a tangent now. Perhaps we should start a "Why the '90s was the best decade to grow up in" thread?


I'm pretty sure any decade post 1950 pre 9/11 would have been a good decade to grow up. I feel sorry for children these days the internet kind of sucks the life out of them.


----------



## Crudblud

Lenfer said:


> I'm pretty sure any decade post 1950 pre 9/11 would have been a good decade to grow up.


Actually, that was more a joke about "nostalgia goggles" and associated phenomena than a serious suggestion.

Also I'm surprised that you and I are the same age.


----------



## misterjones

Beanie and Cecil, Bugs Bunny, Rocky and Bullwinkle, MAD Magazine . . . 

Even if you didn't get some/all of the "adult" jokes, you kind of sensed something was afoot.


----------



## Philip

Nvm.......


----------



## Cnote11

Lenfer said:


> I'm 22 but English was not the first language at home. My parents were not keen on cartoons either way perhaps *Babar* the elephant I remember reading those books.


Aw, Babar. I wasn't really into too many cartoons and children's books, as I was more concerned with my non-fictional reading. TMNT were awesome though, for the record.

Also, so many people on this board seem to be of the same age as I. Magnificent!


----------



## Sieglinde

Cinema: The Hunger Games - pretty good. Seneca Crane's Beard stole the show though. (Google it, it's already a meme.)

At home: several Hamlet versions. Tennant, Branagh, Olivier. Tennant is by far by favourite. He's a very sensitive actor and brings some fresh blood in the play. It suddenly got all exciting! Now I just have to watch Doctor Who for him.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Sieglinde said:


> Cinema: The Hunger Games - pretty good. Seneca Crane's Beard stole the show though. (Google it, it's already a meme.)
> 
> At home: several Hamlet versions. Tennant, Branagh, Olivier. Tennant is by far by favourite. He's a very sensitive actor and brings some fresh blood in the play. It suddenly got all exciting! Now I just have to watch Doctor Who for him.


I know only Kozintsev's Hamlet (1964) with Shostakovich's film score and I love it ... well, perhaps I should get to know the other versions too.


----------



## Lisztian

American Beauty.


----------



## beethovenian

Very Entertaining and great performances by the Waltz and Winslet, the final scene made me laugh the hardest.


----------



## Chrythes

^^
Decided to check it out as well. It was meh.
In the end Waltz's character was the only rational one, and the only one that understood that it's all pointless. Which is how I felt after finishing watching. 
It also wasn't particularly funny.


----------



## Yoshi

The Hunger Games


----------



## kv466

Paranormal Activity 3


----------



## Guest

Went to see Titanic 3D with the girlfriend; an absolutely horrid movie with atrocious acting (aided in no way by a juvenile script) and a penchant for stereotype and cliche. I can't believe this movie won 11 oscars!


----------



## Moira

Jeff N said:


> Went to see Titanic 3D with the girlfriend; an absolutely horrid movie with atrocious acting (aided in no way by a juvenile script) and a penchant for stereotype and cliche. I can't believe this movie won 11 oscars!


I saw the original and would not see it again despite the fact that it is the centenary of the voyage. I will be attending a "Last Dinner on the Titanic" function at one of Johannesburg's upmarket restaurants, Le Canard, on 14 April 2012. My booking was made on 2 January 2012.  I am looking forward to this.

Hmm. Movie. It was "Contraband" during this past week, but very unusual for me to see a movie at at cinema at all.

The last movie at the home of a friend was Quill, a movie about the Marquis de Sade.


----------



## Chrythes

I just wanted to watch a good 80's comedy. It actually started quite well, it was funny and interesting the first 40 minutes, then it went downhill and ended up the usual silly, over the top comedy. The only good thing here is Murray, but essentially it's crap.


----------



## bigshot

I watched Frank Tashlin's Who's Minding the Store? With Jerry Lewis last night. What a fun movie! The sight gags were wonderful! It was like a live action cartoon.


----------



## samurai

*Winter Light, *starring Max von Sydow, Ingrid Thulin, Gunnel Lindblom and Gunnar Bjornstrand. What a marvelous film exploring faith--or its loss--and how it impacts people and their relationship to both life and other people. I fully intend to get the rest of this Bergman trilogy--*Through A Glass Darkly and The Silence; *indeed, I have already put them on my Netflix queue.


----------



## Guest

_*Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close *_. I defy anyone to sit through it with dry eyes. What a wrenching yet beautiful movie.


----------



## Cnote11

I streamed a recorded version of the Hunger Games to see what the fuss was about. Movie wasn't very good.


----------



## Chrythes

Great performance by Harriet Andersson. It's somewhat depressing, very well written and beautifully filmed.


----------



## Cnote11

Just finished watching this


----------



## samurai

cnote11 said:


> just finished watching this


stella!....


----------



## samurai

Stella!.......

Dups, Sorry!


----------



## samurai

stellaaaa!

Sorry, Dups


----------



## samurai

stellaaaaa! 

Sorry, Dups


----------



## Crudblud

Quadruplicate? 

Or is that "tetraplicate"?


----------



## kv466

Salmon Fishing In The Yemen


----------



## samurai

Crudblud said:


> Quadruplicate?
> 
> Or is that "tetraplicate"?


No, in my case it's called computer illiteracy and plain old stupidness! :scold:


----------



## Crudblud

samurai said:


> No, in my case it's called computer illiteracy and plain old stupidness! :scold:


Whatever it is, the result is pretty impressive!


----------



## samurai

Chrythes said:


> Great performance by Harriet Andersson. It's somewhat depressing, very well written and beautifully filmed.
> 
> View attachment 4319


I just got this DVD from Netflix in the mail today, and will view it in the next day or so. Thanks for your concise review. :tiphat:


----------



## samurai

Crudblud said:


> Whatever it is, the result is pretty impressive!


Thanks, I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> I streamed a recorded version of the Hunger Games to see what the fuss was about. Movie wasn't very good.


I haven't seen the movie. I've read sections of the books and read heaps of reviews. The book is abysmal. Full of depressingly clichéd writing and tediously painful-to-read dialogue. Apparently the whole storyline was stolen (and identical) from Battle Royale.


----------



## Guest

_Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy._ A colossal bore in my opinion. Now, I'm not one for constant car chases, people leaping across buildings, jumping out of helicopters on to moving cars, etc., but I think a _little _intrigue/suspense would be nice. With such a Who's Who of great actors on board, this was very disappointing for me. YMMV.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Tree of Life*, starring Brad Pitt, Sean Penn, Jessica Chastain, Hunter McCracken.

No wonder Old Jack (Young Jack/McCracken, Old Jack/Penn) had such a hard time with adult life. Bad genes, plus his old man Mr. O'Brien (Brad Pitt) wasn't believable. A plant manager, classical music fanatic, church organist, gardener, poker player, devout church-goer, father aka instructor in the school of hard knocks. I forgot a few. Great Santini pales beside this guy.

The Mrs. O'Brien character was semi-interesting. Almost always kow-towing to Mr. O'Brien. I wanted to peek into their bedroom. Something happened there...they had three boys. Though no affection was ever shown between the two "in public".

Occasionally, Mrs. O'Brien (Jessica Chastain) would show us her playful, fantastical side, but she had reins on it.

IMDb contributors gave this film 7 out of 10. I'd say 5 is the most "charitable offering" I could give this family.

The ending was stupid, and not surprising, though I won't do a spoiler. Harvard man, philosophy major, director Terrence Malick are too smart for their own good. This movie was over-thought.


----------



## Vaneyes

Jan said:


> The Hunger Games


Review? Jan or anyone?


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> _Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy._ A colossal bore in my opinion. Now, I'm not one for constant car chases, people leaping across buildings, jumping out of helicopters on to moving cars, etc., but I think a _little _intrigue/suspense would be nice. With such a Who's Who of great actors on board, this was very disappointing for me. YMMV.


I don't think any actor could top Sir Alec Guinness as Smiley. Nor could those productions be improved upon.

Which leads me into rant realm. Hollywood and other film bases have largely become so uncreative, that they have to pick the bones of forerunners.

Case in point, a current Three Stooges release?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Vaneyes said:


> Review? Jan or anyone?


I've done a good enough review on the books. No more needs to be said.



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I haven't seen the movie. I've read sections of the books and read heaps of reviews. The book is abysmal. Full of depressingly clichéd writing and tediously painful-to-read dialogue. Apparently the whole storyline was stolen (and identical) from Battle Royale.


----------



## Vaneyes

delallan said:


> View attachment 3761
> 
> 
> Birth, starring Nicole Kidman. I couldn't sleep one night recently, and watched the movie on Netflix. An intriguing film, leaving me thinking about the premise for days afterward.


Nicole Kidman is one actress i just can't get into. Yes, I know how that sounds, but *that* couldn't be further from my mind...trust me.


----------



## samurai

*Through A Glass Darkly, *starring Harriet Andersson, Gunnar Bjornstrand and Max von Sydow.


----------



## Mesa

The 36 Chambers of Shaolin.

Thoroughly entertaining. Immaculately choreographed battles, crap acting.

Where the Wu Tang Clan got the name for the famous album.


----------



## Cnote11

Just watched a film of the Shakespeare play "As You Like It". I recently watched "The Merchant of Venice" as well.


----------



## Guest

_The Skin I Live In_ starring Antonio Banderas and directed by Pedro Almodovar--weird, creepy, but entertaining!


----------



## Crudblud

Once Upon a Time in America


----------



## eorrific

Kind Hearts and Coronets. Very entertaining, love the ending and I love Alec Guinness.


----------



## kv466

The Cabin In The Woods


----------



## Chrythes

samurai said:


> *Through A Glass Darkly, *starring Harriet Andersson, Gunnar Bjornstrand and Max von Sydow.


What are your thoughts about it?
I liked it but it seems to be one of those movies that the more life experience one has the more he can appreciate and empathize with the characters (Especially the father. Since the film has a great deal about parenthood as well). 
I will watch it again when I'll grow older.


----------



## Crudblud

Hi, Mom!

Brian de Palma's fourth feature film, and the sequel to one of my favourite films: _Greetings_. The story of _Greetings_ focuses on Jon Rubin (Robert De Niro in a very early role) a peeping tom and failed draft dodger, as he and his friends try to avoid Vietnam and focus on more important things, like peeping and conspiracy theories. _Hi, Mom!_ sees Jon attempting to make a name for himself as the first "peep artist" (voyeuristic photography), but after a meticulously planned shoot involving his unsuspecting new girlfriend -who believes he is in fact a well-to-do insurance salesman- goes awry he packs in the photography business and gets caught up playing a policeman in a bizarre theatre production promoting awareness of the "black experience".

Like its predecessor, _Hi, Mom!_ is a bizarre, unsettling and very funny commentary on various aspects of the '60s Zeitgeist in the US, and for me it definitely lives up to the original. It also functions as a film all its own, set apart from the former by its darker tone and use and criticism of cinema verité and experimental theatre in the uncompromising and visceral "Be Black, Baby" sequences. I love it, but apparently most other people who have actually seen it do not.


----------



## samurai

@ Chrythes, Having a loved one currently going through a similiar emotional/mental crisis as does Harriet Andersson in this film, I most emphatically am able to identify with the anguish of Martin and the anguish/guilt of her father, who is practically depicted as a voyeur regarding his own daughter's affliction as well as her caring/loving {?} father. To me, it's a very powerful and incisive film exploring the whole range of human emotions and how complicated they can be when people near and dear to us are involved.


----------



## Guest

_Take Shelter_, a slow but interesting character study about a man who's losing his mind.


----------



## gr8gunz

Hannibal.

Good followup to Silence of The Lambs. Outstanding performances by Hopkins, Liotta and Oldman. Julianne Moore is passable but Jodie Foster will always be Clarice Starling to me.


----------



## samurai

*The Silence, *featuring Ingrid Thulin and Gunner Lindblom.


----------



## Guest

gr8gunz said:


> Hannibal.
> 
> Good followup to Silence of The Lambs. Outstanding performances by Hopkins, Liotta and Oldman. Julianne Moore is passable but Jodie Foster will always be Clarice Starling to me.


Don't waste your time on _Hannibal Rising_! It was a dreadful novel and an even worse movie.


----------



## Cnote11

I'm about to watch *The Cat Returns*


----------



## kv466

Café

We Bought A Zoo


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> I'm about to watch *The Cat Returns*


I watched that on Friday.


----------



## TheBamf

In Bruges, I loved it.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Pierrot le Fou. Hated it. Everything about it struck me as dishonest.


----------



## Cnote11

regressivetransphobe said:


> Pierrot le Fou. Hated it. Everything about it struck me as dishonest.


You seem rather dishonest. Perhaps I have to hate you now.


----------



## Cnote11

About to watch this










Whipser of the Heart


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> About to watch this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whipser of the Heart


Great film, hate a lot of the music. Especially the rendition of "Take Me Home, Country Road" played on renaissance instruments.


----------



## Mesa

How To Lose Friends and Alienate People - Better than i expected, and i was actually mildly emotionally invested in Simon Pegg 2/3 the way through.

Ferris Beuller's Day Off - Matthew Broderick is the most smug, sexy and irritating little chap. Quite amusing, bonus points for a young Charlie Sheen trying to look brooding.


----------



## Ukko

Finally got around to watching Pacino's Scarface.

Jeez.

And then had to go to bed and try to sleep.


----------



## bigshot

"It's Only Money" Frank Tashlin with Jerry Lewis. Great movie. Lots of fun.


----------



## Argus

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Great film, hate a lot of the music. Especially the rendition of "Take Me Home, Country Road" played on renaissance instruments.


I thought the film was a bit rubbish, but remember liking the music, and that was before United adopted it as a bit of an anthem.

Last film I watched was Money Train. A decent action movie, watchable, but nothing special.


----------



## Philip

What are some good non-IMDb Top 250 indie films i may be missing out?

Edit:

Right now i'm looking at: _Chungking Express_, _My Own Private Idaho_, _Blue Velvet_, ...which i haven't seen.


----------



## Lenfer

Philip said:


> What are some good non-IMDb Top 250 indie films i may be missing out?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Right now i'm looking at: _Chungking Express_, _My Own Private Idaho_, _Blue Velvet_, ...which i haven't seen.


*Blue Velvet* was ok but nothing special in my opinion as for the two two films I can't say haven't seen them.










*Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain*​
It's hard to believe this is over 10 years old! I remember going to see it in the cinema, makes me feel so old.


----------



## Philip

Lenfer said:


> *Blue Velvet* was ok but nothing special in my opinion as for the two two films I can't say haven't seen them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain*​
> It's hard to believe this is over 10 years old! I remember going to see it in the cinema, makes me feel so old.


_Le fabuleux destin_ is such a great film... it's perfect in every way.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Princess Mononoke (subtitled version)


----------



## Cnote11

Finished Whisper of the Heart today. Didn't think it was bad, but it isn't a Princess Mononoke, that is for sure... now that is a great movie.


----------



## misterjones

Midnight in Paris.

Woody Allen has not made a half-way decent film in 20 years, and this turkey fits right in. Seemingly inspired by "Brigadoon" (god knows why), this boring, poorly written and amazingly badly acted (though that isn't so amazing when you cast a lightweight like Owen Wilson in the lead) sent me reaching for the fast-forward button after about 45 minutes. (Who knows? Maybe at the end a guy in a hockey mask bludgeons Wilson to death with a baguette and puts him - and us - out of everyone's misery.) The opening shots - Parisian versions of the opening sequences in Manhattan - should have been a tip off that the man is entirely out of ideas. Perhaps he just let Soon-Yi direct . . . and write . . . and produce . . and cast . . .

Out of five stars, I give this one an unceremonious toss into the dumpster. I feel sorry for those of you who paid movie theater prices for this one. Betcha you'll never make that mistake again.


----------



## misterjones

Philip said:


> What are some good non-IMDb Top 250 indie films i may be missing out?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Right now i'm looking at: _Chungking Express_, _My Own Private Idaho_, _Blue Velvet_, ...which i haven't seen.


As in David Lynch's Blue Velvet? A piece of crap, and that's coming from someone who thinks Eraserhead was brilliant.

By the way, what are "non-IMDb Top 250 indie films"? Indie films rated 251 or lower?


----------



## Philip

misterjones said:


> Indie films rated 251 or lower?


Yes.......


----------



## Argus

Cnote11 said:


> Finished Whisper of the Heart today. Didn't think it was bad, but it isn't a Princess Mononoke, that is for sure... now that is a great movie.


Princess Mononoke is good, but I think my favourite Studio Ghibli is either Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind or Laputa: Castle in the Sky. However,

Pixar > Ghibli

(P.S. I think Whisper of the Heart is a film for teenage girls.)

Last night I watched 22 Bullets (L'Immortel). Another decent action film, but lacking any creativity or intrigue.


----------



## Chrythes

Naked Gun Trilogy.
I just wanted to see a comedy that's not based entirely on sex, filthiness and profanity. 
The first film is the best, the other two are not as good, but still satisfyingly entertaining. 

@Misterjones - I absolutely agree with you. It even felt pretentious most of the time.


----------



## misterjones

Philip said:


> Yes.......


So you've seen (or decided not to see) nos. 1-250, and you need recommendations for nos. 251-500?

Where is this list of "indie" films anyway?


----------



## misterjones

Chrythes said:


> Naked Gun Trilogy.
> I just wanted to see a comedy that's not based entirely on sex, filthiness and profanity.
> The first film is the best, the other two are not as good, but still satisfyingly entertaining.
> 
> @Misterjones - I absolutely agree with you. It even felt pretentious most of the time.


I assume you've seen Abrahams-Zucker's earlier effort that started it all - Airplane! (from 1980). Virtually non-stop laughs. Otherwise, all of the Christopher Guest movies are very good, as is Groundhog Day and The Lady Killers (Coen Brothers' version). Nowadays, you need a lot of sex and poo-poo jokes to make a dent in the brain of the youthful theater-going crowd.


----------



## Philip

misterjones said:


> So you've seen (or decided not to see) nos. 1-250, and you need recommendations for nos. 251-500?
> 
> Where is this list of "indie" films anyway?


Yes, i've seen most of the movies that interest me in the Top 250. The list will always be there as a reference. I'm looking for films that perhaps aren't as well-known but may be worth checking out.

*Indie film*:


> An Independent film is a professional film production resulting in a feature film that is produced mostly or completely outside of the major film studio system.


Is that so difficult to comprehend?


----------



## TheBamf

Just watched "There Will Be Blood".

It was absolutely gut-wrenching and great.


----------



## Cnote11

I hear lies. Woody Allen has made movies I've enjoyed in the last 20 years.

BTW, Argus, I am a teenage girl.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Argus said:


> Princess Mononoke is good, but I think my favourite Studio Ghibli is either Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind or Laputa: Castle in the Sky. However,
> 
> Pixar > Ghibli
> 
> *(P.S. I think Whisper of the Heart is a film for teenage girls.)*
> 
> Last night I watched 22 Bullets (L'Immortel). Another decent action film, but lacking any creativity or intrigue.


 What makes you say that?


----------



## Cnote11

All About Lily Chou-Chou


----------



## misterjones

Philip said:


> Yes, i've seen most of the movies that interest me in the Top 250. The list will always be there as a reference. I'm looking for films that perhaps aren't as well-known but may be worth checking out.
> 
> *Indie film*:
> 
> Is that so difficult to comprehend?


If the comprehension question was aimed at me - which I tend to doubt - my question was where the list of indie films could be located, not what an indie film is. In any event, aren't there lots of people with lots of money making movies these days who are not affiliated with a major studio? If so, "indie" no longer has at least the connotation it used to.


----------



## Philip

misterjones said:


> If the comprehension question was aimed at me - which I tend to doubt - my question was where the list of indie films could be located, not what an indie film is.


Have you ever used a computer before in your life?

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=imdb+indie+films

_Independent Film at IMDb_
http://www.imdb.com/sections/indie/
_Votes by Genre: Independent_
http://www.imdb.com/chart/independent

etc.



misterjones said:


> In any event, aren't there lots of people with lots of money making movies these days who are not affiliated with a major studio? If so, "indie" no longer has at least the connotation it used to.


I don't really care how things "used to be". Thanks for your time.


----------



## Argus

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What makes you say that?


It's been so long since I watched it I don't really know. All I remember about it is that Country Roads song and something about a boy wanting to be a violin maker. I made a mental note that it seemed to be aimed at teenage girls.


----------



## misterjones

Philip said:


> Have you ever used a computer before in your life?
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=imdb+indie+films
> 
> _Independent Film at IMDb_
> http://www.imdb.com/sections/indie/
> _Votes by Genre: Independent_
> http://www.imdb.com/chart/independent
> 
> etc.
> 
> I don't really care how things "used to be". Thanks for your time.


I've been using computers since the mid-1980s, and congratulations . . . you are the biggest jerk I've met using one.


----------



## Philip

misterjones said:


> I've been using computers since the mid-1980s,


I'm sorry, things aren't the way they used to be.



misterjones said:


> and congratulations . . . you are the biggest jerk I've met using one.


Hey, i'll take that any day over your subtle nitpicking.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Argus said:


> It's been so long since I watched it I don't really know. All I remember about it is that Country Roads song and something about a boy wanting to be a violin maker. I made a mental note that it seemed to be aimed at teenage girls.


Well I certainly didn't pick it up. And I've seen it over twenty times.


----------



## Philip

Wavelength (1967)










Worst film i've ever seen.


----------



## Norse

Ghostbusters 

Never seen it before (at least not most of it), and it seems to be one of the classic 80's movies in a lot of people's minds, so I gave it a go. The premise is nice and creative, and the dialogue and characters gave me a few chuckles. The main problem was probably that I didn't become invested in most of the actual plot, but then again it's mainly a comedy.


----------



## bigshot

"Satan in High Heels" 1962

It reminded me a lot of Samuel Fuller's "Naked Kiss". The cinematography always favored interesting angles on things and the real life New York nightclub location was properly seedy. Great music. No dead spots in the story. I was quite surprised, it was actually a very good movie.


----------



## Guest

_*J. Edgar*_--it was excellent.


----------



## Praeludium

Argus said:


> It's been so long since I watched it I don't really know. All I remember about it is that Country Roads song and something about a boy wanting to be a violin maker. I made a mental note that it seemed to be aimed at teenage girls.


I don't think it's aimed at teenage girls, but rather that it's about naivety. They're 14 yo so they're behaving like teenagers, that's why [censored : the end]. I find it really lovely. There are so much different emotions and things which come out of this film. It's not mellow or "à l'eau de rose" (mushy), it's an objective slice of life film about two teenagers who, as amazing as they're, are just teenagers.

I also love it because it's really beautifully made - on a free-expression french forum I wrote something about how much I had liked it, and a guy who have a gigantic cinematographic culture wrote that he also loved partly because of the paintings. I watched it again with this in mind, and it *is* really beautiful.

And on the top of that, it has the quality of making us see the very common and banal things otherwise, and I like this.


----------



## jimw1

*Spirit of The Beehive..........*


----------



## bigshot

The Final Countdown 1980

A really good movie from a time when really good movies weren't common. It's kind of like a Twilight Zone episode, but it has spectacular real footage of military aircraft from the USS Nimitz. Lots of fun. The music was pretty bare bones though.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Praeludium said:


> I don't think it's aimed at teenage girls, but rather that it's about naivety. They're 14 yo so they're behaving like teenagers, that's why [censored : the end]. I find it really lovely. There are so much different emotions and things which come out of this film. It's not mellow or "à l'eau de rose" (mushy), it's an objective slice of life film about two teenagers who, as amazing as they're, are just teenagers.
> 
> I also love it because it's really beautifully made - on a free-expression french forum I wrote something about how much I had liked it, and a guy who have a gigantic cinematographic culture wrote that he also loved partly because of the paintings. I watched it again with this in mind, and it *is* really beautiful.
> 
> And on the top of that, it has the quality of making us see the very common and banal things otherwise, and I like this.


That's pretty much exactly the way I see it too. I think it's the slice-of-life genre that I enjoy the most in film at the moment.


----------



## Moira

One flew over the cuckoo's nest.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Moneyball, *a 2011 guyflick about major league baseball front-office, starring Brad Pitt, Jonah Hill, Philip Seymour Hoffman. Directed by Bennett Miller.

Box-office, this movie did $75M, so it lost money there. Without the chickflick factor, it shouldn't make much in DVD world.

Based largely on a true story, this film was nominated for six Oscars, winning none. Though a good little film ($50M budget), the nominations maybe tell us two things. 1. How far the movie business has slipped. 2. Stars are often used to pump up nominations in an off-year.

'Twas entertaining, but I think of opportunity lost. Option for the second point would've been a cheaper indy, without starpower. I think of unknowns DeNiro and Moriarty in, Bang the Drum Slowly (1973).


----------



## samurai

*Sicko, *by Michael Moore.


----------



## Argus

Killer of Sheep

I didn't know what to make of this film. Despite some dodgy directing, lengthy shots where nothing happens, and no plot arc, it wasn't a terrible watch. It was more a social commentary or historic document than a story.

Snake in the Eagle's Shadow

Classic kung fu film. It's almost a parody of itself, with the overuse of those hitting sound effects, overdramatic (and distorted) music and zooms from far to extreme close up. Nice use of Jean Michel Jarre's Oxygene and great fight choreography though.


----------



## Guest

Moira said:


> One flew over the cuckoo's nest.


I just finished teaching that novel to my AP English class, and we're about to watch the movie. I love the movie, but it only superficially covers the novel--and manages to destroy a key symbolic scene. Still, it's enjoyable in its own right.


----------



## Philip

IMAX Hubble


----------



## beethovenian




----------



## Argus

Silk

A decent film but I felt it drifted off towards the end. Whilst watching it I was impressed by the music which was in a fin de siecle Satie vein, mostly solo piano with some legato violin in parts, then when the credits ran I was glad to see it was by Ryuichi Sakamoto who I've been a fan of for years.


----------



## Badinerie

I picked up a Blu ray copy of 'Deep Impact' and watched it this afternoon. Love it!


----------



## brianwalker

The Avengers

They played Schubert in the Germany scene.


----------



## Cnote11

Argus said:


> Silk
> 
> A decent film but I felt it drifted off towards the end. Whilst watching it I was impressed by the music which was in a fin de siecle Satie vein, mostly solo piano with some legato violin in parts, then when the credits ran I was glad to see it was by Ryuichi Sakamoto who I've been a fan of for years.


Oh man, I love Sakamoto. I haven't heard this score though. Sounds amazing the way you describe it.


----------



## Chrythes

Hot Shots.

This movie is way overrated. It's so silly that it becomes a cartoon, and a bad one.
Naked Gun and Airplane were absurd and silly on their own, but everything happened in a somewhat parallel, more sillier _reality_. I honestly could experience the weird world they live in, it was actually somewhat real.


----------



## Guest

About to go watch Mulholland Drive for the umpteenth time; it still probably won't entirely make sense yet, but that's what I love about it.


----------



## TresPicos

Shutter Island. Not bad at all.


----------



## Vaneyes

Admiral General Shabazz Aladeen, 'The Dictator,' speaks Monday.


----------



## kv466

The Avengers


----------



## Polyphemus

Just watched 'The Haunting' (original B/W Richard Johnson version). Terrific performances and really scary. The unfortunate remake was a disaster as most remakes are.
Agree with Tres Picos 'Shutter Island was the best film of that year.


----------



## Lenfer

*Love in the Afternoon* - 1957​
First time I've seen this movie I don't think it's out on DVD in *Europe*. I enjoyed it very much may watch it again. :devil:

I apologise for the overly large picture. :tiphat:


----------



## Chrythes

Well Audrey is something.


----------



## Guest

*Tower Heist*--preposterous but entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## brianwalker

kv466 said:


> The Avengers


Do you remember the Schubert they played in the Germany scene?


----------



## Philip

beethovenian said:


>


I really enjoyed that!


----------



## Chrythes

Once Upon a Time in America.
It was interesting all the way through those nearly 4 hours. Great acting by the "older cast" and the young actors were also surprisingly good. 
But still, even running so long it seemed to fail to explain several points. Where did Frankie go missing? They should have explained their relation to the mob. What about the rape scene that wasn't even mentioned later? Was it really so forgettable? And aprorpo rape - so much sex and nudity are used in this film. At times it seemed pointless. 
Also the characters remained somewhat quite shallow in the end of the movie. Surely, they changed, but in such way that was very... predictable. And the only ones who changed were the two main characters. The others seemed to serve the purpose of being one dimensional gang members, or one dimensional personas representing historical american movements.


----------



## PetrB

Cottage To Let (1941)

British Comedy / suspense, delightful vintage black and white film.
Alistair Sim, Leslie﻿ Banks, Jeanne de Cassalis, George Cole -- and the rest of the cast are all great.


----------



## Guest

I'm a little disappointed that Terrence Malick's latest film isn't going to premier at Cannes, although it's still slated to come out some time later this year. After the masterpiece that is The Tree of Life (currently my all-time favorite), I'm just so anxious to see more of his work!


----------



## beethovenian

^Don't be sad, i am sure Wes Anderson will make it up with his moonrise kingdom. The trailer absolutely melt my heart.


----------



## kv466

brianwalker said:


> Do you remember the Schubert they played in the Germany scene?


Ha!! Good to know a comic fan is also a music fan! Good looking out! I'm not that familiar with Schubert but I know it was one of his string quartets,...right when Lokie is dressed in normal clothing!


----------



## Crudblud

The Weird World of Blowfly - Interesting and encouraging documentary about the supposed inventor of rap and writer of some of the crudest songs imaginable. Blowfly is also known as Clarence Reid, a highly respected 60s soul writer/producer who would be a millionaire now if he hadn't relinquished his rights for a paltry sum a few decades ago.

Ninja Scroll - Very fun and gory action anime with highly creative kills and cheesy voice acting.

Fist of the North Star - Very boring and gory action anime with highly repetitive kills and a plot that meanders all over the place but goes absolutely nowhere.

Jin-Roh: The Wolf Brigade - Noir-ish anime tale of intrigue and deception in the military at a time of civil war. Really good, and unlike the previous two; highly realistic in all aspects.

Repo Man - Hard to describe how much I love this film or the kind of experience it delivers.

Lawrence of Arabia - Aside from a few dodgy sound edits (still far less than Tony Palmer's Wagner film) in the restored version I saw, I can't really see any flaws except for the opening sequence, but that was two minutes out of three and a half hours and was at least so bad that it was funny. The bulk of the film is totally compelling to the point where, despite being the second longest film I've ever seen, it seemed really to move quite quickly.


----------



## Lenfer

*Du rififi chez les hommes* (1955)​


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Midnight in Paris on Netflix....I loved this movie! I am the guy!

Martin


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## kv466

Battleship


----------



## samurai

@ KV466, What did you think of it


----------



## kv466

samurai said:


> @ KV466, What did you think of it


For being yet another one of these movies that has been done over and over again, it wasn't so bad at all. Plus, getting some more Brooklyn Decker on screen is a very good thing. And I was treated which for some cheapO reason makes it just a little better. I watch all kinds of movies, señor...if forced to rate it against everything I like it would be a low 6/10 but I don't look for award-winning material each time I sit down to watch a flick...for instance, I have American Reunion on in the background and I'm cracking up as I post.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re Battleship, Best Supporting Actress nomination for Rhianna?


----------



## Turangalîla

Fantastic, very moving film.


----------



## Theophrastus

The Avengers. It has the Hulk in it.


----------



## kv466

Hey, Theo, it's been a while!! I hope all is well with you.



Mona Lisa Smile


----------



## Guest

I want to go see a movie with the gf today, but there is absolutely nothing out that looks even decent. Maybe I can find an arthouse movie theater somewhere...


----------



## NightHawk

The 'Millennium' Trilogy (2nd time) - Noomi Rapace creates a memorable screen character in her 'Lisbeth Salander'. The American version of the first film, 'The Girl with the Dragon Tatoo' is ok, but a pale version of the original in my opinion. Neither film pretends to great art, but the Swedish version is decent film making and very entertaining.


----------



## Guest

Saw _The Raven_ last night. Absolutely one of the worst movies that I've ever seen. I honestly can't believe that they still allow movies like this to be released, they have to know how bad it is as they're making it.

To counter that, I just watched _Aguirre, the Wrath of God_. A brilliant film with some of the best cinematography outside of a Terrence Malick movie.


----------



## Guest

_*The Girl Who Played With Fire*_--another great performance by Noomi Rapace.


----------



## Arsakes

Avengers and Deathly Hollows -Part 2

They were good action movies.


----------



## Swampcabbage

I watched Alexander Nevsky, directed by Sergei Eisenstein. Prokofiev did the soundtrack.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sucker Punch. 

Unsuccessful. Warning: You'll never get those two hours of your life back.


----------



## kv466

^^ And my brother actually cajoled me into finishing a gig and catching the midnight showing the night it came out...as a guy, at least there were some nice looking ladies but...ahhhh, but it's soooo not good.



Everything Must Go


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> _*The Girl Who Played With Fire*_--another great performance by Noomi Rapace.


NR gave good interview on Charlie Rose (YT available).

View attachment 5369


----------



## Philip

Say what!!! Sucker Punch is so underrated. Of course, leave your brain at the door... 

Sucker Punch: Behind the Scenes - Training the Cast


----------



## bobyokidoki

I watched the new film The Dictator. It`s worth seeing


----------



## Chrythes

M. 
Great, great movie.


----------



## TheBamf

Prometheus.

If not for David and the universe/quest being intresting , this film would be very bad, but it was gorgeous as far as effects go.


----------



## Lunasong

Dear Zachary
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1152758/
Incredibly moving documentary about grandparents dealing with the murderer of their son, who is also the mother of their grandson.
Highly recommended, accompanied by a box of tissues.


----------



## Lenfer

Does anyone know what film this scene is taken from?​


----------



## Philip

Lenfer said:


> Does anyone know what film this scene is taken from?​


Google says: *Murder, My Sweet (1944)*


----------



## Chrythes

The Woman In The Window.
I didn't know what to expect, so at first I was a bit confused since I had no idea where it was going, and it seemed to go into a romantic kind of thing. But fortunately it turned out to be really interesting. Well written, good performance by the cast and an ending which normally I'd consider as poor, but in this case it was done quite well. Freud's name wasn't just randomly written on the board at the beginning.


----------



## Lenfer

Philip said:


> Google says: *Murder, My Sweet (1944)*


Thanks *Philip*! :kiss:


----------



## Lenfer

kv466 said:


> ^^ And my brother actually cajoled me into finishing a gig and catching the midnight showing the night it came out...as a guy, at least there were some nice looking ladies but...ahhhh, but it's soooo not good.
> 
> Everything Must Go


LOL there's always a silver lining that put a smile on my face thanks *Kv*. :kiss:


----------



## Lenfer

Chrythes said:


> M.
> Great, great movie.
> 
> View attachment 5430


I watched this the "*MoC*" did a very good job.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

bobyokidoki said:


> I watched the new film The Dictator. It`s worth seeing


I thought it was an old Charlie Chaplin film.  Or is this a remake?


----------



## Norse

I finally went and saw The Avengers (2d). Of the lead-up movies I've only seen Ironman and Thor. It's certainly possible to nitpick, but I was thoroughly entertained.


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I thought it was an old Charlie Chaplin film.  Or is this a remake?


I think the *Chaplin *film is "*The Great Dictator*". This other film is from *Sacha Baron Cohen* not sure who he is but he is nothing to do with dear *Charles*.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> I think the *Chaplin *film is "*The Great Dictator*". This other film is from *Sacha Baron Cohen* not sure who he is but he is nothing to do with dear *Charles*.


Ah well that explains it.


----------



## Arsakes

A series actually. It has a nice credit music.


----------



## Arabella

Along came Polly - I needed something lightheartd after my night shift!


----------



## Guest

*Prometheus*. It was not as good as I had hoped nor as bad as I feared. OK, Joseph Conrad didn't write the script, and there are some plot holes, but it was still enjoyable. Plus, it certainly had its share of mind-blowing effects and a few suitably icky moments. Stick around for the credits: I don't think I've ever seen so many people credited before--it had an enormous crew!


----------



## Vaneyes

Two minutes of French Kiss (1995) with Meg Ryan and Kevin Kline. Even with Jean Reno as a cast member, I couldn't stomach more.


----------



## chengisk

'Hilary and Jackie'.... then took a break for 45 minutes and continued on to 'Chopin - Desire for love'. I was in a very classy mood.


----------



## Arsakes

Are cartoons allowed?!


----------



## Hesoos

The Avengers. It was good.


----------



## Ravndal

Prometheus. Liked it. The music was epic though.


----------



## Vaneyes

Two Clive Owen films (Killer Elite, Hemingway and Gellhorn), neither of which will remain too memorable.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Not bad, not bad. But I thought it was very fast paced. You have to have a very short attention span to enjoy movies like this. (I've been watching too much Tristan und Isolde I think... :lol


----------



## Arabella

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless mind


----------



## Norse

Just saw Prometheus. Definetely worth seeing, but overall it left me colder than I expected. Not sure if it was the movie, or if I wasn't really in the mood, or a combination.


----------



## Philip

Arabella said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless mind


one of the best movies ever


----------



## ozradio

Thor, last night with my son. Meh. Night before that, though, was The Fighter which was much better.


----------



## Guest

_We Need to Talk About Kevin_--stars Tilda Swinton and John C. Riley in a very disturbing movie about a very disturbed child/teen.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Andrzej Wajda: Danton, 1983


----------



## Ravndal

I just saw "Drive". http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0780504/

I loved it. So much suspense.


----------



## Guest

*Mozart's Sister*--beautifully filmed and overall well done.


----------



## Lenfer

Kontrapunctus said:


> *Mozart's Sister*--beautifully filmed and overall well done.


Interesting I've seen this mentioned before but have never been able to find it. :wave:


----------



## Guest

Lenfer said:


> Interesting I've seen this mentioned before but have never been able to find it. :wave:


I got it from Nexflix. Here's a review from NPR:

http://www.npr.org/player/v2/mediaPlayer.html?action=1&t=1&islist=false&id=139639352&m=139799407


----------



## Vaneyes

Hadn't seen this one for a while...

Heartburn, a 1986 chickflick starring Jack & Meryl. Mark Forman's maybe the wimpiest character of Jack's career. He's done enough chickflicks, but no character is as pussywhipped as this one. He's reduced to a sneakthief/womanizer, set up for castration, or pie in face. Easy pickings for Meryl.

Interestingly, Kevin Spacey makes his movie career debut as Subway Thief. A little over-played, but not bad. His much later masterpiece American Beauty comes to mind for the evolution of marital bliss. LOL

A song has the best role in Heartburn. Carly Simon's haunting Coming Around Again, as it weaves its way around and through the bliss.


----------



## Guest

_*The Grey*_--a brutal survival story. I enjoyed it (in a "check your logic at the door" sort of way), but the sound effects, at least on my surround sound system, were too loud.


----------



## Vaneyes

The Dark Knight Rises (Trailer)


----------



## graaf

Executive Action is a 1973 film about the assassination of U.S. President John F. Kennedy... The film opened to a storm of controversy over the depiction of the assassination: in some places in the U.S., the film ran only 1 to 2 weeks in movie theaters or got pulled from them altogether. The trailers for the film never ran on certain television stations, including WNBC-TV in New York City... film being removed totally from the movie theaters by early December 1973 and getting no TV/Video runs until the 1980s and mid-1990s, when it got legal release and distribution for TV and video. The film was originally released on November 7, 1973, almost two weeks before the tenth anniversary of the JFK Assassination.


----------



## Guest

_*Sherlock Homes: A Game of Shadows*_--or the first 20 minutes then we turned it off. Moronic beyond belief.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Harvie Krumpet






Nice to hear an Australian accent every now and again.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mary and Max


----------



## Vaneyes

graaf, interesting similarities in the assassinations of JFK, RFK, MLK, regarding "killer bots" who took the fall.


----------



## Guest

*Shame*--an NC17 rated move that stars Michael Fassbender as a sex addict. Avoid at all costs! Not that it was well done, per se, it just wasn't worth doing--it had nothing to say. (Most of the time, literally, as there are prolonged shots of Michael sitting around brooding, in between "encounters" with prostitutes, strangers, and himself, the latter numerous times per day.)


----------



## Vesteralen

The Iron Lady - great acting, not much else. A very disappointing film for me.


----------



## Vaneyes

Vesteralen said:


> The Iron Lady - great acting, not much else. A very disappointing film for me.


The Iron Lady, no doubt, was largely panned because of The King's Speech success a year earlier. And the dislike many had for Thatcher can't be discounted.

I haven't seen it. I've grown weary of Streep's (sidenote, she turned 63 four days ago) larger-than-life roles. Favorites for me remain, The Bridges of Madison County, Out of Africa.


----------



## kv466

Chronicle 

Prometheus


----------



## Arsakes

Dragon Squad (2005)


----------



## jani

I love this movie!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

I think the last movie I watched was Pirates of the Caribbean number 2 (it was on tv, though I believe my sister owns all the dvds... ). I've watched number 1 way too many times, which reminds me, I must watch it again. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I think the last movie I watched was Pirates of the Caribbean number 2 (it was on tv, though I believe my sister owns all the dvds... ). I've watched number 1 way too many times, which reminds me, I must watch it again. :lol:


You read easy books and you watch easy film.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You read easy books and you watch easy film.


It may be easy but it's hilarious!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Vesteralen said:


> The Iron Lady - great acting, not much else. A very disappointing film for me.


Thank you for your comment, i have just saved 6.00$. I wasn't very convinced, but now I know is not worth renting it.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

My last movie was the *woman in black*... With Daniel... Harry potter's actor. The movie is too long, the ending is predictable. Nice acting. A mystery without much mystery. Long and dark, dark on purpose, long... I don't no why.

Martin


----------



## MaestroViolinist

myaskovsky2002 said:


> My last movie was the *woman in black*... With Daniel... Harry potter's actor.


I think you mean Daniel Radcliffe. I think, I wouldn't know, I haven't watched any of those movies.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

MaestroViolinist said:


> I think you mean Daniel Radcliffe. I think, I wouldn't know, I haven't watched any of those movies.


Yes, I didn't remember his family name.

M.P.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I think you mean Daniel Radcliffe. I think, I wouldn't know, I haven't watched any of those movies.


You haven't watched Harry Potter? You haven't missed anything! You'll ruin yourself if you start watching those films. They are some of the few things in the world that are worse than JK Rowling's books.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You haven't watched Harry Potter? You haven't missed anything! You'll ruin yourself if you start watching those films. They are some of the few things in the world that are worse than JK Rowling's books.


I completely and utterly agree! Everyone in my family calls him Harry Pothead.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You haven't watched Harry Potter? You haven't missed anything! You'll ruin yourself if you start watching those films. They are some of the few things in the world that are worse than JK Rowling's books.


Question of taste. I read the 7 books, I saw the movies also. The books were quite interesting, well written. The movies... The firsts were ok, the lasts were so, so. If you consider that those books were generally appreciated, you opinion seems to be not very shared and not important then. I'm sorry pal. I don't know what kind of books you like... I like fantasy very much. You like astrology and don't like fantasy? Do you associate astrology with just the planets or Greek gods? You didn't tell me anything about myself, I gave you my date of birth, etc. Do you work professionaly on that? Do you charge for that? If this is, I understand you won't speak for free.

Martin

M.P.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Question of taste. I read the 7 books, I saw the movies also. The books were quite interesting, well written. The movies... The firsts were ok, the lasts were so, so. If you consider that those books were generally appreciated, you opinion seems to be not very shared and not important then. I'm sorry pal. I don't know what kind of books you like... I like fantasy very much. You like astrology and don't like fantasy? Do you associate astrology with just the planets or Greek gods? You didn't tell me anything about myself, I gave you my date of birth, etc. Do you work professionaly on that? Do you charge for that? If this is, I understand you won't speak for free.
> 
> Martin
> 
> M.P.


I like fantasy, I hate Harry Potter, I like science-fiction more.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I like fantasy, I hate Harry Potter, I like science-fiction more.


Well, as I have said before, tastes are tastes. Of course I respect your taste. Camenbert is science fiction and yo cannot buy it, but camembert is real. LOL. I don't like science fiction, some exceptions though: star wars, inception... I loved Alice in wonderland and Alice through the looking glass. I read this when I was young and read it again last year, this time in English. I like many types of literature... And sometimes is not literature, just a nice novel, well written and interesting. I really enjoy reading. I exercise always while listening to an opera. Today was my "old" Eugene Onieguin sung by the huge Ivan Kozlovsky.
I couldn't find this version on youtube, but Lemeshev, his "competitor".

I saw this opera more than 14 times, in Moscow, Leningrad (St-Petersbug), Buenos Aires, Paris...










Enjoy!

Martin


----------



## Guest

*Martha Marcy May Marlene*--the previews make it look like an intense psychological thriller--it's not!


----------



## jani

I watched American pie today, its a classic!!!


----------



## Tero

MenIn Black III
I don't watch many theater movies but it was OK. Not my idea to go.


----------



## Oliver

Pride and Prejudice.

Some fantastic piano pieces! (and females)


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Tero said:


> MenIn Black III
> I don't watch many theater movies but it was OK. Not my idea to go.


I wanted to go and see that! But apparently it's not playing here yet.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

GeneralOJB said:


> Pride and Prejudice.
> 
> Some fantastic piano pieces! (and females)


Did you watch the old version or the new one? I prefer the old one.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

jani said:


> I watched American pie today, its a classic!!!
> 
> I believe you're just starting with classical music, don't you?
> 
> Martin


----------



## Guest

*Boogie Nights*--it was good but at least 30 minutes too long. Sometimes longer isn't better.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kontrapunctus said:


> *Boogie Nights*--it was good but at least 30 minutes too long. Sometimes longer isn't better.


How long is it?


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## myaskovsky2002

Wow! I've just come from your page... Absent minded, i've never been there before. I mean, "a taste of my compositions", I didn't know you compose. So many things we don't know about the mysterious "you". I cannot tell you if I like it or not yet. The music was very loud and it is early (7:07 in the morning, Sunday). Everybody is sleeping except me. The instrumentation seems to be midi. Tell us more.

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Wow! I've just come from your page... Absent minded, i've never been there before. I mean, "a taste of my compositions", I didn't know you compose. So many things we don't know about the mysterious "you". I cannot tell you if I like it or not yet. The music was very loud and it is early (7:07 in the morning, Sunday). Everybody is sleeping except me. The instrumentation seems to be midi. Tell us more.
> 
> Martin


I think that's addressed to me. Wrong thread?


----------



## Chrythes

^But maybe not on this thread, eh? 
He's got several threads in Today's Composers.

It wasn't really funny, though it was quite entertaining. From the not so many Hitchcock I've seen, this one stands out as the most not Hitchcockian.


----------



## jani

myaskovsky2002 said:


> jani said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched American pie today, its a classic!!!
> 
> I believe you're just starting with classical music, don't you?
> 
> Martin
> 
> 
> 
> yeah kinda, i discovered classical music 2 years ago, but i didint meant that the movie has great music. What i meant was that the movie is great not the music!
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> How long is it?


The movie is 2:35. The "item" in question is 13 inches according to its owner in the movie.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kontrapunctus said:


> The movie is 2:35. The "item" in question is 13 inches according to its owner in the movie.


 filler..


----------



## Guest

*Killer Elite*--your standard brainless non-stop action flick with preposterous fight/chase/escape scenes.


----------



## Moira

Pina, a documentary about Pina Bausch, the German choreographer.

http://artscomments.wordpress.com/2012/06/10/pina-a-movie-about-pina-bausch/


----------



## Guest

Girl I work with asked me to go see Magic Mike with her last night. I was hesitant about the movie but I didn't really care what movie we saw, so I tagged along and was very pleasantly surprised. I was also surprised to see Steven Soderbergh's name scroll across the credits. It's definitely not his best film but it's highly enjoyable and not at all a chick flick. My advice is take a girl out to see it, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Guest

*The Woman in Black*--it was OK, but it relied too heavily on over-amplified sound effects to make the audience jump.


----------



## Guest

*Wonder Boy*--a decent low budget revenge story.


----------



## Philip

Has anyone seen this?









http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111341/


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Waterloo Bridge (1940) directed by Mervyn LeRoy starring Vivien Leigh and Robert Taylor










Vivien's facial expression was superb, great as always, with magnificant close-up shots !










and how much I love the song Auld Lang Syne ! I'm not sentimental, but the song always brings tears into my eyes.


----------



## Guest

*Everybody's Fine*--a wonderful movie starring Robert De Niro--very moving and poignant.


----------



## Guest

*As it is in Heaven*--a Swedish film that stars Michael Nyquist of *The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo Trilogy*. It's about a boy who escapes the bullies of his small town to achieve his dream of being a conductor. Very quirky and not what I expected, but enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## Lenfer

*The Women in the Fifth*​
I enjoyed this but it wasn't what I was expecting not enough of Ms. *Scott Thomas*.


----------



## TheBamf

I recently saw Old Boy and I Saw the Devil in sucession.

Old Boy was quite good. It was a bit silly and weird but never unrespectable. The cutting as well as the frames themselves were quite cool and somewhat innovative. Best of all the movie did not drown in its own weirdness, but it was a fun, fast-paced movie with some heart to it. 9/10

I Saw the Devil was a different sort of film. It was very different from standard western films and definitely a nice change. But the plot was not great and neither were the characters. BUT! It was very fun, both due to the plot and action, but also the raw unrelenting violence.


----------



## Lenfer

TheBamf said:


> I recently saw Old Boy and I Saw the Devil in sucession.
> 
> Old Boy was quite good. It was a bit silly and weird but never unrespectable. The cutting as well as the frames themselves were quite cool and somewhat innovative. Best of all the movie did not drown in its own weirdness, but it was a fun, fast-paced movie with some heart to it. 9/10
> 
> I Saw the Devil was a different sort of film. It was very different from standard western films and definitely a nice change. But the plot was not great and neither were the characters. BUT! It was very fun, both due to the plot and action, but also the raw unrelenting violence.


If you liked *Old Boy* then you should deferentially watch *Sympathy of Mr. Vengeance* and *Sympathy for Lady Vengeance* the other two films in the trilogy. I think *Old Boy* is the second film with *Mr. Vengeance* the first in the trilogy but I'm not sure.


----------



## kv466

The Amazing Spider Man


----------



## Guest

*Son of No One*--a mediocre police cover-up story.


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## Jared

Philip said:


> Has anyone seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111341/


Yes, and it is an utterly magnificent achievement.... but if you've never seen any Bela Tarr, then don't start with it... it's 7 hours 19 mins for starters, with incredibly long, rolling camera shots and very little dialogue in places.

His undoubted masterpiece is 'Werkmeister Harmonies', in my humble opinion certainly one of the 10 Greatest movies ever made... Tarr's films are more like a semi-religious experience then 'taking in a movie' so be patient, and be warned!


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Recently saw The Amazing Spider-Man and really enjoyed it. I think it was quite a bit better than any of the Tobey McGuire films. Also last night watched Batman Begins again in preparation to see The Dark Knight Rises. I think Nolan's take on Batman has been very good and am looking forward to the new film. Even if Christian Bale is not a very good actor the production values more than make up for his inadequacies.

Kevin


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## Guest

*Shattered*--a pretty good psychological thriller starring Gerard Butler, Maria Bello and Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Lenfer

Posted in wrong thread sorry people.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Death Wish 3*

In 1985, Paul Kersey/Charles Bronson continues his quest of scum-riddance. Gavan O'Herlihy is cast well as villian Mandy Fraker ('Tell you what I'm gonna do. I'm gonna kill a little old lady, just for you') But what a name for a gang leader. LOL

Great character actors Ed Lauter and Martin Balsam have nothing roles.

View attachment 6261
View attachment 6262


----------



## Guest

*A Dangerous Method*--Jung vs. Freud--I enjoyed it.


----------



## samurai

Via Netflix, a 1968 black and white cinema verite film by the Maysle brothers about door to door Bible salesmen entitled *Salesman. *Very reminiscent of the style used by Frederick Wiseman, the film has no narrative background or music whatsoever.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I am watching (it is a bit long) LUDWIG , Visconti, Romy Schneider, Helmut Bergen.. Great movie.

Martin


----------



## Lenfer

*Orphee* (1950)​


----------



## Philip

Intouchables (2011)








http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1675434/


----------



## Philip

Philip said:


> Intouchables (2011)
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1675434/


This movie is so uplifting and positive!!


----------



## kiliand

The Dark Knight Rises. It was horrible.


----------



## kv466

The Help 

Contagion


----------



## Chrythes

Tree of Life.

The first half seemed to be pretty much terrible, so from the beginning I wasn't expecting much, but it started getting better and better from when the oldest child (actually the protagonist) started dominating - the relationship between him and his father was quite interesting, and everything started to make sense just about half past the movie.

The end is quite enigmatic I guess, since I am not sure if it was suicide/extreme nostalgia/something else?
The parallel of life and death between humans and the cosmos was well made as well.


----------



## Guest

*The Double*--stars Richard Gere as a retired CIA agent who returns to active duty to pursue a Russian assassin. It's was pretty good despite a few gaps in logic.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Luis Buñuel: Un Chien Andalou


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










and L'Age d'Or


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Lenfer said:


> *Orphee* (1950)​


Love Maria Casares! Both as Princess in Cocteau's Orphee and as Helene in Bresson's Les dames du Bois de Boulogne. 
Have you seen others by Cocteau, and if yes, which one do you recommend rather than Orphee?


----------



## Lenfer

Il_Penseroso said:


> Love Maria Casares! Both as Princess in Cocteau's Orphee and as Helene in Bresson's Les dames du Bois de Boulogne.
> Have you seen others by Cocteau, and if yes, which one do you recommend rather than Orphee?


I haven't seen that much of *Cocteau's* work I watched the *The Blood of a Poet* which is the first in the "*The Orphic Trilogy*". It's good and well worth watching if you can find it. I have *The Testament of Orpheus* sitting on my desk and will let you know what I think.

Thanks for your comment it makes me happy to know other people outside my group of friends enjoy this type of cinema.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Lenfer said:


> I haven't seen that much of *Cocteau's* work I watched the *The Blood of a Poet* which is the first in the "*The Orphic Trilogy*". It's good and well worth watching if you can find it. I have *The Testament of Orpheus* sitting on my desk and will let you know what I think.
> 
> Thanks for your comment it makes me happy to know other people outside my group of friends enjoy this type of cinema.


Thank you, my favorite french director is René Clair... but actually I love also Surrealism in every type of art (literature, cinema... and mostly painting  )


----------



## Guest

Seeking a Friend for the End of the World. I liked it.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

The Dark Knight Rises.

Great cast, great film with a great soundtrack too.

An excellent conclusion to the trilogy. Tom Hardy(Bane)'s voice to my ears was clear and understandable 99% of the time -only one line took a minutes thought so nowhere near as bad as some made out.

I'd give it 9/10.


----------



## Guest

*The Ledge*--very good.


----------



## Guest

*Rendition*--superb.


----------



## Chrythes

The Third Man.









Shot in after war Vienna, which shows a grand scarred city. Beautiful cinematography, great editing, an interesting story but with certain characters that seem to be quite random and music that doesn't always fit the mood. 
The last scenes of the movie that were shot in the Viennese sewers are great though.


----------



## Lenfer

Chrythes said:


> The Third Man.
> 
> View attachment 6469
> 
> 
> Shot in after war Vienna, which shows a grand scarred city. Beautiful cinematography, great editing, an interesting story but with certain characters that seem to be quite random and music that doesn't always fit the mood.
> The last scenes of the movie that were shot in the Viennese sewers are great though.


Love that film.


----------



## rojo

I watch mainly documentaries. Works by John Pilger, for example.

I recently watched Chaplin's _Modern Times_ which I'd never seen in it's entirety.

Also, a film from the 80's called _They Live._ Not my preferred genre, but the film was.. interesting.


----------



## kv466

^^

That's funny, Red,...I've noticed they've been playing that one a lot on 'cable' lately...I saw it at the movies the day it came out 'cause I was a huge wrestling fan then but I just saw it the other day and for the first time saw how political and frighteningly realistic it captured the modern corporate world. "Interesting", indeed.


For me it was The Help and I really liked it.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Lenfer said:


> Love that film.


Me too, especially with zither's sound (played by Anton Karas) as the film soundtrack :tiphat:


----------



## tahnak

Have just watched the film on Furtwangler finally today.
Taking Sides.
Not so impressed by the Ronald Harwood script but good performances from Harvey Keitel and Stellan Skaarsgard.
Slanted view to malign the great genius!


----------



## rojo

kv466 said:


> ^^
> 
> That's funny, Red,...I've noticed they've been playing that one a lot on 'cable' lately...I saw it at the movies the day it came out 'cause I was a huge wrestling fan then but I just saw it the other day and for the first time saw how political and frighteningly realistic it captured the modern corporate world. "Interesting", indeed.
> 
> For me it was The Help and I really liked it.


Really? Hmm. Well then, hopefully more folks will be putting on their sunglasses. 

And you're right, there's great depth to this film.


----------



## Guest

*Wrecked*--stars Aidan Brody who wakes up to find himself in a crashed car, severely injured, with a dead guy in the back seat, another body outside of the car, and not a clue what happened or even who he is! It's a moderately entertaining survival story.


----------



## Lenfer

*Madame De...* (1953)​


----------



## Chrythes

The Obscure Objects of Desire.

Kind of a "tragic" tale of desire and games. I like those miniature surrealistic moments that Bunuel incorporates into a film that at first seems 'real'. The small man in the train, the shifting actresses, the constant terrorist attacks (to which the main character seems to be somewhat oblivious), the sack, the fly in the glass etc.


----------



## Barelytenor

I watched Black Swan with Natalie Portman last night. I thought she did a bang-up job of acting but a lot of the music sounded Strangely Familiar ... sorta Tchaikovskyesque ... Glad my Mom wasn't watching though ...


----------



## Lenfer

I enjoyed *Black Swan* even if I was a little disapoitned it was good but I felt it could have developed her disorder(s) a little bit more.


----------



## samurai

Via Netflix, an indie film called *Primer*, about an "inadvertent" time machine being built and some of its consequences--mostly unintended--due to various factors such as causality and paradoxes. A little too muddled {or advanced for me}. I much prefer the H.G. Wells story.


----------



## Crudblud

A lot, and I mean a *lot* of Terry Gilliam films.

I also saw David Cronenberg's Videodrome for the first time last month and liked it a lot.


----------



## Lenfer

I'm going to be honest my other half and I both thought this was dreadful. We both enjoy *Guy de Maupassant's* novels but didn't have overly high expectations of the film. I knew it was in English and not in French with an American/English cast. The problem was the main actor, not sure of who he is was terrible. Why he got the role I don't know.

I didn't like what he was doing I would hardly call it acting I'm not trying to be overly negative the other three leading ladies didn't pull their weight either.

Over all a bad film it was still nice to see the period features but I would recommend sticking to the book.


----------



## Crudblud

^Robert Pattinson, or "R Patz" (no joke) to his legion of squealing teen-aged female fans, is the moody vampire who sparkles when he takes his shirt off from the _Twilight _ series of films.

He was also recently in David Cronenberg's new film _Cosmopolis_. I suppose a master like Cronenberg knows how to direct ol' R Patz (still not a joke) in such a way that his emotionless dead pan actually seems intentional.


----------



## Guest

*SupersizeMe*--fascinating and stomach turning at the same time!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^ That is a great film.


----------



## Arsakes

1. Stalingrad (1992)

2. Ipman 2 (2009)


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Lenfer said:


> I'm going to be honest my other half and I both thought this was dreadful. We both enjoy *Guy de Maupassant's* novels but didn't have overly high expectations of the film. I knew it was in English and not in French with an American/English cast. The problem was the main actor, not sure of who he is was terrible. Why he got the role I don't know.
> 
> I didn't like what he was doing I would hardly call it acting I'm not trying to be overly negative the other three leading ladies didn't pull their weight either.
> 
> Over all a bad film it was still nice to see the period features but I would recommend sticking to the book.


The only Guy de Maupassant I've read (in a good translation) is *Boule de Suif*, and it's great enough to rate him as one of my all-time favorite writers (love the story ).I wonder if a movie ever based on the subject.


----------



## Lenfer

Il_Penseroso said:


> The only Guy de Maupassant I've read (in a good translation) is *Boule de Suif*, and it's great enough to rate him as one of my all-time favorite writers (love the story ).I wonder if a movie ever based on the subject.


There was a film adaptation made in 1945 I don't know if it's easy to find though.


----------



## Niki

Just saw "Take Shelter" (2011) -- such an AMAZING movie! The ending gave me goosebumps...


----------



## Guest

Over the weekend: _Days of Heaven_, _Office Space_, and _The Pianist_. The first two films I'd seen before, but the latter was my first viewing. It was a powerful and well made movie deserving of all its accolades, but I don't think I could watch it again. _Days of Heaven_, on the other hand, is a movie I could put on loop all day everyday.


----------



## Vaneyes

Crudblud said:


> ^Robert Pattinson, or "R Patz" (no joke) to his legion of squealing teen-aged female fans, is the moody vampire who sparkles when he takes his shirt off from the _Twilight _series of films.
> 
> He was also recently in David Cronenberg's new film _Cosmopolis_. I suppose a master like Cronenberg knows how to direct ol' R Patz (still not a joke) in such a way that his emotionless dead pan actually seems intentional.


Currently embroiled in an imaginary? romance and split with Kristen Stewart. Maybe he should just join Anderson Cooper in saying, "Hello World."


----------



## Vaneyes

Jeff N said:


> Over the weekend: _Days of Heaven_, _Office Space_, and _The Pianist_. The first two films I'd seen before, but the latter was my first viewing. It was a powerful and well made movie deserving of all its accolades, but I don't think I could watch it again. _Days of Heaven_, on the other hand, is a movie I could put on loop all day everyday.


DOH is good. 34 years of hindsight says director Malick and Gere should've retired after.


----------



## rojo

I recently watched animated short _I, Pet Goat II_ directed by Louis Lefebvre.

One of those films that is open to one's own interpretation. (Well, I guess all films are, to some degree.)

I watched it a number of times because there was too much going on to catch in one viewing.

Personally, I got a very positive message from it. Wonderful work of art, too.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Lenfer said:


> There was a film adaptation made in 1945 I don't know if it's easy to find though.


Thanks.

Well, you mean this:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0039215/

Via searching, there was also an earlier adaptation:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0025691/

And (both) not so easy to find !


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Jan Švankmajer's Faust, 1994










One of the few modern movies which I found really adorable (Now I'm looking for other Švankmajer's films).The atmosphere so dark, using stop motion technique, with some borrowings from Goethe as well as Christopher Marlowe.

I strongly recommend it to those who adore Surrealist cinema !


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> DOH is good. 34 years of hindsight says director Malick and Gere should've retired after.


lol...I take it you didn't care for The Tree of Life? Or Pretty Woman?

Personally, Malick is my favorite director. There's not a movie of his I don't like. In fact I love them all and I'm eagerly awaiting his next project which is supposed to hit screens sometime this year. But I can see how you'd feel differently.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## jani

Probably my favorite movie scene of all time!


----------



## Ravndal

Saw the new batman a week ago or so. It's good. Was a bit dissapointed though! It's a really long movie, when i got out in the fresh air it felt like ive been living inside a cave for a year or so.


----------



## samurai

On Netflix, *Soylent Green, *with Edward G. Robinson, Joseph Cotten and Charlton Heston. For a film made way back in 1973, I thought it was remarkably accurate in predicting some of the problems afflicting us today: namely, the ever widening gulf between the "haves" and "have nots" and global warming.


----------



## Rinaldino

Truffaut's enchanting "La Nuit américaine".


----------



## Vaneyes

Donald doc.


----------



## Yoshi

Sherlock Jr. (1924)
Shine (1996)

They are both great.


----------



## belfastboy

Somewhere over the rainbow
Way up high
And the dreams that you dreamed of
Once in a lullaby
Somewhere over the rainbow
Blue birds fly
And the dreams that you dreamed of
Dreams really do come true
Someday I'll wish upon a star
Wake up where the clouds are far behind me
Where trouble melts like lemon drops
High above the chimney tops is where you'll find me
Somewhere over the rainbow bluebirds fly
And the dreams that you dare to, oh why, oh why can't I?
Well I see trees of green and Red roses too,
I'll watch then bloom for me and you
And I think to myself
What a wonderful world
Well I see skies of blue and I see clouds of white
And the brightness of day
I like the dark and I think to myself
What a wonderful world
The colors of the rainbow so pretty in the sky
Are also on the faces of people passing by
I see friends shaking hands
Saying, "How do you do?"
They're really saying, I...I love you
I hear babies cry and I watch them grow,
They'll learn much more than
We'll know
And I think to myself
What a wonderful world
Someday I'll wish upon a star,
Wake up where the clouds are far behind me
Where trouble melts like lemon drops
High above the chimney tops is where you'll find me
Somewhere over the rainbow way up high
And the dreams that you dare to, ... why, oh why can't I


----------



## Vesteralen

What a Way To Go (1964) Shirley MacLaine when she was fun (a long time ago)


----------



## hariom

Guy's The last movie that i watch was "Back to the Future". This is an interesting movie. I like this movie so 

much..............................


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Yoshi said:


> Sherlock Jr. (1924)
> Shine (1996)
> 
> They are both great.


Shine is one of my favourite movies of all time.


----------



## Vesteralen

The Decoy Bride (I knew the happy ending was coming, but I was still hoping against it..)


----------



## belfastboy

Hitchcock - 'The Rope'


----------



## belfastboy

Oh yes.... 'Ted'... yesterday!


----------



## Ravndal

belfastboy said:


> Oh yes.... 'Ted'... yesterday!


Funny? It looks really stupid


----------



## belfastboy

Baby Jane of course! classic!!


----------



## samurai

Via Netflix, *Silent Running, *starring Bruce Dern, Cliff Potts and Ron Rifkin. My favorites, however, are the drones, Huey and Dewey.


----------



## belfastboy

Ravndal said:


> Funny? It looks really stupid


Funny after a fashion - but....just okay!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

samurai said:


> Via Netflix, *Silent Running, *starring Bruce Dern, Cliff Potts and Ron Rifkin. My favorites, however, are the drones, Huey and Dewey.


One of my friends says that Silent Running is the worst film he has seen in his life.


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## Il_Penseroso

belfastboy said:


> Somewhere over the rainbow
> Way up high
> And the dreams that you dreamed of
> Once in a lullaby
> 
> ...


I love the song and I love the movie as well.

Linda Eder's cover:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDWSV477piw


----------



## Il_Penseroso

East Side, West Side, a Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer classical, starring Barbara Stanwyck, young Ava Gardner  , James Mason and Van Heflin, directed by Mervyn Leroy.


----------



## belfastboy

Il_Penseroso said:


> I love the song and I love the movie as well.
> 
> Linda Eder's cover:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDWSV477piw


Great recording.......very sweet!


----------



## belfastboy




----------



## Guest

Terrence Malick's _Badlands_. Sheen is wholly convincing as a psychotic yet chivalrous murderer, while Spacek delivers as his young and naive accomplice/lover. Can't say if I like it as much or more than _Days of Heaven_, but it's still definitely in my top 10 favorites.


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> One of my friends says that Silent Running is the worst film he has seen in his life.


One of my friends thinks it's the best science fiction film ever made. I can't comment though, I've never seen it.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

belfastboy said:


>


Beautiful song again... and I love the pure innocent love very well described in the old movies.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

The song "My Rifle, My Pony and Me" is one of my most favorites:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=AigXBl3hdcg

P.S. I did know the film Rio Bravo for the first time after a recommendation by one of my dear friends, a friend who is now suffering from a hopeless case of cancer, please pray for him.


----------



## belfastboy

Not seen it? "GET IT".......spoooooooky! Chillin, reaction at the end: "What the hell just happened"?!


----------



## kv466

^^ Hey,...weren't you Cheezee before?


Anonymous


----------



## belfastboy

kv466 said:


> ^^ Hey,...weren't you Cheezee before?
> 
> Anonymous


Don't think I've come across that!?


----------



## brianwalker

A streetcar named desire. Bloated, overrated, baroque.


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix:* _*Tron*,_ starring Jeff Bridges and Bruce Boxleitner.


----------



## drpraetorus

In the theatre, The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy*, with Oldman et al. As bad as this is, I can't say I was surprised or disappointed. I got what I knew I was likely get. Director Tomas Alfredson had no clue.

Anyone who's seen Alec Guiness as Smiley, has seen enough. Not to mention Burton in The Spy Who Came In From The Cold, or Caine in The Ipcress File, etc., etc.


----------



## Ramako

Vaneyes said:


> *Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy*, with Oldman et al. As bad as this is, I can't say I was surprised or disappointed. I got what I knew I was likely get. Director Tomas Alfredson had no clue.
> 
> Anyone who's seen Alec Guiness as Smiley, has seen enough. Not to mention Burton in The Spy Who Came In From The Cold, or Caine in The Ipcress File, etc., etc.


I liked it, never mind...


----------



## Guest

Has anyone seen _In the Mood for Love_? I stumbled across it and noticed all the praise it's gotten so I'm borrowing it off an inter-library loan.


----------



## Sonata

Xmen again, tonight.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Jeff N said:


> Has anyone seen _In the Mood for Love_? I stumbled across it and noticed all the praise it's gotten so I'm borrowing it off an inter-library loan.


Wong Kar-wai's In the mood for Love? Have seen it, and well, it's worth watching at least one time.


----------



## Vesteralen

Double Feature from Netflix on Saturday night:

I Am David (with the wonderful Joan Plowright)

&

The Smallest Show on Earth (with Peter Sellers young, playing an old projectionist)


----------



## hocket

In the theatre Dark Knight Rises which had its moments but was a bit mediocre, especially compared to the previous two installments. Overblown and trying too hard.

Otherwise Rashomon which I hadn't seen for about 15 years. Still awesome. I actually got that out because I'd just watched Sanjuro which I'd never seen before. Thoroughly enjoyable, I probably liked it every bit as much as Yojimbo -it's amazing its taken me this long to get around to seeing it.


----------



## Crudblud

hocket said:


> Otherwise Rashomon which I hadn't seen for about 15 years. Still awesome. I actually got that out because I'd just watched Sanjuro which I'd never seen before. Thoroughly enjoyable, I probably liked it every bit as much as Yojimbo -it's amazing its taken me this long to get around to seeing it.


Three great Kurosawa films there. Toshiro Mifune is fantastic.


----------



## kv466

Hit and Run


----------



## Ravndal

The Dictator

Terrible movie. Old humor.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Iron Lady*. I squirmed throughout this. I was almost embarrassed for all concerned.

The innumerable flashbacks were a detriment (as they were in the 'Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy' remake). What's wrong with an old-fashioned biography, I ask.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

_Revenge Of The Killer Coloraturas_
in which a marauding gang of sopranos kill people by singing extremely high notes which cause their victims' internal organs to vibrate to exploding point. Gross.


----------



## SAKO

Salmon Fishing in the Yemen.

Well, the wife enjoyed it, it has its funny moments and Emily Blunt is a cutie so it can't be all bad.


----------



## Arsakes

The Expendables 1 ... pure kick-*** action movie!


----------



## Vaneyes

SAKO said:


> Salmon Fishing in the Yemen.
> 
> Well, the wife enjoyed it, it has its funny moments and Emily Blunt is a cutie so it can't be all bad.


Emily's a-okay.

View attachment 7321


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Le Gamin au vélo


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Le Gamin au vélo


Hey *AG* how would you rate it?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> Hey *AG* how would you rate it?


Very good film. Camera angles a bit boring but the storyline was superb. Also, Thomas Doret is probably the best child actor I have come across. The use of the same few bars of Beethoven's fifth piano concerto every so often got annoying though.


----------



## Crudblud

Jeremy Marchant said:


> _Revenge Of The Killer Coloraturas_
> in which a marauding gang of sopranos kill people by singing extremely high notes which cause their victims' internal organs to vibrate to exploding point. Gross.


Sounds like my kind of thing!


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Very good film. Camera angles a bit boring but the storyline was superb. Also, Thomas Doret is probably the best child actor I have come across. The use of the same few bars of Beethoven's fifth piano concerto every so often got annoying though.


I will have to make plans to see it thanks *AG*. Regarding the *Beethoven* they always do that in movies trying to pull on your heart strings little did they know your a *Ligeti* man.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> I will have to make plans to see it thanks *AG*. Regarding the *Beethoven* they always do that in movies trying to pull on your heart strings little did they know your a *Ligeti* man.


IT WAS THE ONLY MUSIC THEY USED IN THE ACTUAL SOUNDTRACK!!! In one scene some of the characters are playing Assassin's Creed and I preferred the music in that to the few bars of Beethoven that were repeated throughout the film between scenes.

But it was a terrific film apart from that one thing. Highly recommended.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I watched _Capote_ last night.

A very good film. Simultaneously makes me want to read his book 'In cold blood', and dislike the man intensely.


----------



## SAKO

I've just bought the extended 'Director's Cut' of AMADEUS and intend to watch it this evening. It's years since I watched the original cut.

But I know two things for sure.

1. It's a true story, that Damned Salieri killed our Wolfie.

2. If the real Constanze Mozart looked like Elizabeth Berridge does in the movie, it's a wonder Mozart ever got out of bed to write anything. :devil:


----------



## samurai

On* Netflix:

Tron: Legacy, *with JeffBridges, Olivia Wilde and Bruce Boxleitner. Overall, not a bad sequel to the original, with a pretty good story line {though flawed in places} and great FX effects. It also doesn't hurt that Olivia Wilde is very easy on the eyes.


----------



## Chrythes

I've been in a Woody Allen mood lately.

Husbands and Wives. 
I am not sure what to make of it. It was entertaining, the characters were pretty interesting, though they seemed to be somewhat shallow, and there was some sort of predictability, but overall I enjoyed it.









Radio Days. 
This one is a warm, entertaining, well written, and a piece of history presented in an autobiographical way. Even though I am too young to have experienced this sort of life (maybe there might be some similarities with the 90's, as TV is dying), it still feels very nostalgic. And it's Seth Green as the young Allen.


----------



## Ravndal

The Invention of Lying

Disappointing.


----------



## Guest

The Dark Knight Rises. Wayyyyyy too loud, with mostly subpar acting and only a few moments of above average acting (almost exclusively from Michael Caine and Gary Oldman). Bane wasn't nearly as good as the Joker, and except for the exciting finale most of the movie was standard Hollywood fare. Liked The Dark Knight better.


----------



## Ravndal

I agree. Average movie. I thought the ending was a bit boring as well.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Girl With the Dragon Tattoo, *with Craig, Mara, Plummer. A while back, I expressed some disapproval of this "revisit". I had no interest in seeing a Hollywood version. I even avoided reviews of it.

Some mellowing ensued. I taped it a month ago, and viewed it a few weeks later.

Oddities were evident immediately. The story was still in Sweden, but this time many of the Swedish characters spoke perfect English. Oh, no. With Daniel "Blomkvist" Craig, we might as well have been watching Cowboys and Aliens.

Poor Blomkvist, this time he's lured into the boondocks under false pretense. He's to write a biography with no upfront money. The fridge is even bare. Oh, dear.

They (director or producer) do give him a cat for company. This cat stole the movie...until it was savagely killed.

I needn't go on.


----------



## Wandering

Vaneyes said:


> *Girl With the Dragon Tattoo, *with Craig, Mara, Plummer. A while back, I expressed some disapproval of this "revisit". I had no interest in seeing a Hollywood version. I even avoided reviews of it.
> 
> Some mellowing ensued. I taped it a month ago, and viewed it a few weeks later.
> 
> Oddities were evident immediately. The story was still in Sweden, but this time many of the Swedish characters spoke perfect English. Oh, no. With Daniel "Blomkvist" Craig, we might as well have been watching Cowboys and Aliens.
> 
> Poor Blomkvist, this time he's lured into the boondocks under false pretense. He's to write a biography with no upfront money. The fridge is even bare. Oh, dear.
> 
> They (director or producer) do give him a cat for company. This cat stole the movie...until it was savagely killed.
> 
> I needn't go on.


I'm almost done reading the trilogy now, I saw the film write after reading the first book, the Hollywood film actually is far more like the book than its Swedish version. As far as the trilogy goes I'm mostly finishing it because I'd already invested so much time. All the main characters seem cold as ice and self-important, they simply don't seem like real people with real flaws and insecurities. If you like classical music, crime mystery fiction, and far more believable characaters then read Peter Robinson's Inspector Banks series.


----------



## Wandering

In the last couple of days I watched Coen brothers first movie Blood Simple for the first time and also the new horror flick Silent House.


----------



## Guest

Clovis said:


> In the last couple of days I watched Coen brothers first movie Blood Simple for the first time and also the new horror flick Silent House.


Blood Simple is awesome. I love M. Emmet Walsh.

Just finished In the Mood for Love. Wasn't overly impressed by it, but it was definitely a gorgeous film to look at. Got a little annoyed hearing the same piece of music over and over again. A good film though.


----------



## Wandering

Jeff N said:


> Blood Simple is awesome. I love M. Emmet Walsh.


In Blood Simple, I thought McDormand pointing to the center of her forehead saying '@[email protected]' with such severity was hilarious.

So was the discount for alcoholics bit at the bar.

Warning!!! *Spoiler*

The hitman staring at the plumming while dying was weird to say the least. What did that mean?

:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Clovis said:


> I'm almost done reading the trilogy now, I saw the film write after reading the first book, the Hollywood film actually is far more like the book than its Swedish version. As far as the trilogy goes I'm mostly finishing it because I'd already invested so much time. All the main characters seem cold as ice and self-important, they simply don't seem like real people with real flaws and insecurities. If you like classical music, crime mystery fiction, and far more believable characaters then read Peter Robinson's Inspector Banks series.


Have you seen all three Swedish films?

I was going to start the books, but all three Swedish movies were out, so I chose the latter. I was mesmirized throughout, watching them all in a short period. I enjoyed them so much, that I had no further desire to read the books. And I remain in that mindset. Confident enough to say, it won't happen.

There are websites that discuss book versus movie for both the Swedish and American films (some comments said the books were drudgery). I glanced at the comparisons, but they didn't mean much to me. Long story short, I don't care who/what doesn't follow the books. I just want good cinema.

I thought the Swedish films were incredible, and the Hollywood version not so. Apparently, Hollywood will continue with their trilogy.


----------



## Philip

Vaneyes said:


> I thought the Swedish films were incredible, and the Hollywood version not so. Apparently, Hollywood will continue with their trilogy.


I think you secretly love the Hollywood version


----------



## Wandering

Vaneyes said:


> Have you seen all three Swedish films?
> 
> I was going to start the books, but all three Swedish movies were out, so I chose the latter. I was mesmirized throughout, watching them all in a short period. I enjoyed them so much, that I had no further desire to read the books. And I remain in that mindset. Confident enough to say, it won't happen.
> 
> There are websites that discuss book versus movie for both the Swedish and American films (some comments said the books were drudgery). I glanced at the comparisons, but they didn't mean much to me. Long story short, I don't care who/what doesn't follow the books. I just want good cinema.
> 
> I thought the Swedish films were incredible, and the Hollywood version not so. Apparently, Hollywood will continue with their trilogy.


Acutally hadn't seen all the Swedish films. I will when I've finished the final book within the week. The books are dry and mechanical making it all the less compelling.

Mr. Larsson sure seemed to be coming off as a Radical Feminist, in the 21st century none-the-less. I don't who is the biggest self-proclaimed hero, The writer Larsson or one of his characters Salander or Blomkvist?


----------



## Sonata

Dracula Dead and Loving It. Bit of a Mel Brooks kick, as the one prior to that was Robin Hood: Men in Tights.


----------



## Vaneyes

Clovis said:


> Acutally hadn't seen all the Swedish films. I will when I've finished the final book within the week. The books are dry and mechanical making it all the less compelling.
> 
> Mr. Larsson sure seemed to be coming off as a Radical Feminist, in the 21st century none-the-less. I don't who is the biggest self-proclaimed hero, The writer Larsson or one of his characters Salander or Blomkvist?


Heroine and hero, Salander (kicking *** intelligently) and Blomkvist (dogged journalism). One often needs help in the courts of public and powers-that-be opinion.

Wikipedia (link provided) gives good clues to what the late Stieg Larsson's motives/agenda might have been. I don't think there should be much doubt that Blomkvist is Larsson to a large degree.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stieg_Larsson


----------



## Wandering

Correction: I don't know who is the biggest self-..........

Yes, that bit in wiki of witnessing a rape.

I'm still enjoying the read, it's just too suave and hyper-stylized in many ways. When we mature and forsake the naivity of our ideals, it becomes very easy to roll-our-eyes when observing it in others. 

'We loose our hair. Our teeth. Our bloom. Our ideals.' - Samuel Beckett


----------



## Ondine

The last one I saw at the cinema was Hachiko. A touching film. It became one of my favourites.





















Its first tune -first 2'-, a very simple piece of piano with cello not being a great masterpiece is touching for me. The rest is also beautiful too.


----------



## Wandering

Saw 'Eraserhead' today. OK??? Very wierd.

A couple years ago I liked Lynch's daughter's film 'Surviellance' with Julia Ormand, not for the squeamish.

I just purchased 'Cache' via Amazon. Hopefully I'll get it within a week?


----------



## mtmailey

I watched this anime called BLACK LAGOON so far it was not that great.


----------



## Xaltotun

Yesterday saw _Shadow of a Doubt_ for the first time. Damn it if this isn't the finest Hitchcock film I've ever seen.


----------



## quack

I don't watch a lot of films but this is a cool little Japanese film that people here might like:









The subtitle is true, a punk song does save the world, but that doesn't give much away, you have to watch it. WARNING contains John Cagian questions on the nature of music.


----------



## Guest

Watched _War Horse_ on DVD last night. Bit of a curate's egg, really. Some typically 'big' scenes from Spielberg, along with some plot improbabilities (hero horse charging around the trenches) lush photography, Devon somehow made to feel like Ireland (grr!) and the unavoidable sentiment - yes, I got moisty-eyed at a couple of points.

Somehow, the parts didn't quite add-up to a great movie.


----------



## Wandering

MacLeod said:


> Watched _War Horse_ on DVD last night. Bit of a curate's egg, really. Some typically 'big' scenes from Spielberg, along with some plot improbabilities (hero horse charging around the trenches) lush photography, Devon somehow made to feel like Ireland (grr!) and the unavoidable sentiment - yes, I got moisty-eyed at a couple of points.
> 
> Somehow, the parts didn't quite add-up to a great movie.


I thought War Horse was pretty good. This type of sentimental sweeping epic is old hollywood style, it somehow worked quite well in its intentions. The general idea for the film seems based right from farmer peasant soldier character from the novel All Quiet on the Western Front.

I generally don't get very emotional with films anymore, especially with many of them seeking to disurb and shock these days. 'The Grey' with Liam Neeson really hooked me with the ending, it made an ok film into a very very good film imo.


----------



## Guest

I think Spielberg is one of the most overrated directors ever. Most of his movies are junk, the one exception being Jaws which is a great film.


----------



## Jared

Xaltotun said:


> Yesterday saw _Shadow of a Doubt_ for the first time. Damn it if this isn't the finest Hitchcock film I've ever seen.


no, Rear Window is the best Hitchcock, followed by Vertigo... but SoaD is certainly very good.


----------



## Jared

Clovis said:


> I just purchased 'Cache' via Amazon. Hopefully I'll get it within a week?


Clue: Watch the last scene, very very closely...


----------



## Vaneyes

Jeff N said:


> I think Spielberg is one of the most overrated directors ever. Most of his movies are junk, the one exception being Jaws which is a great film.


I also liked The Sugarland Express, ET, Empire of the Sun, and Schindler's List. None, however, appear anywhere near my Top 20.


----------



## Vaneyes

Jared said:


> no, Rear Window is the best Hitchcock, followed by Vertigo... but SoaD is certainly very good.


My two Hitch faves are To Catch a Thief, and Dial M for Murder.


----------



## Guest

Jeff N said:


> I think Spielberg is one of the most overrated directors ever. Most of his movies are junk, the one exception being Jaws which is a great film.


I think claiming that x is overrated is the most overrated kind of criticism ever! Having said that, everyone should be able to form an opinion based on their own viewings, not on viewings coloured by reputation. I remember when I first sat down to watch a Hitchcock on TV - I was 10 or 11. I knew nothing about him, but I knew the film was going to be special because the whole family sat to watch and my parents burbled on about him.

It was special, and I've enjoyed his films ever since. However, having watched several of them many times over, I can see how poorly made (technically) some of them are, and occasionally, how wooden the acting. Much of _Rear Window_ is very talky, though quite gripping all the same, and, like Spielberg, Hitchcock has an eye for certain visual compositions that the whole film is arranged around, never mind whether they are physically possible, or logical. (Think of the scene in _Rear Window_ where James Stewart blinds the murderer with a succession of flash bulbs; or in _Saving Private Ryan_ where Tom Hanks 'shoots' the tank.)

Nevertheless, despite their weaknesses, I would argue their greatness because they rarely fail to move the audience with their visual flair; both are knowingly manipulative of their audience.

(gets off soap-box)

As for _Cache_, a startling and thoughtful film, with one particularly shocking scene - but not one I want to go back to like _Close Encounters_ or _Jaws._


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> I think claiming that x is overrated is the most overrated kind of criticism ever! Having said that, everyone should be able to form an opinion based on their own viewings, not on viewings coloured by reputation. I remember when I first sat down to watch a Hitchcock on TV - I was 10 or 11. I knew nothing about him, but I knew the film was going to be special because the whole family sat to watch and my parents burbled on about him.
> 
> It was special, and I've enjoyed his films ever since. However, having watched several of them many times over, I can see how poorly made (technically) some of them are, and occasionally, how wooden the acting. Much of _Rear Window_ is very talky, though quite gripping all the same, and, like Spielberg, Hitchcock has an eye for certain visual compositions that the whole film is arranged around, never mind whether they are physically possible, or logical. (Think of the scene in _Rear Window_ where James Stewart blinds the murderer with a succession of flash bulbs; or in _Saving Private Ryan_ where Tom Hanks 'shoots' the tank.)
> 
> Nevertheless, despite their weaknesses, I would argue their greatness because they rarely fail to move the audience with their visual flair; both are knowingly manipulative of their audience.
> 
> (gets off soap-box)
> 
> As for _Cache_, a startling and thoughtful film, with one particularly shocking scene - but not one I want to go back to like _Close Encounters_ or _Jaws._


My opinion is based off both my own viewings of Spielberg's movies and my knowledge of his reputation. I think it's totally fair for me to say that I judge him overrated based on the amount of critical acclaim his films have garnered because I personally don't find his movies particularly special. I think most of them are just standard blockbuster, special effects showcases without much emotional depth or complexity. Being able to "manipulate" an audience with big explosions and blood and guts doesn't amount to greatness, for me.


----------



## Lenfer

Jeff N said:


> I think Spielberg is one of the most overrated directors ever. Most of his movies are junk, the one exception being Jaws which is a great film.


I agree although didn't like Jaws not my thing.


----------



## Guest

*The Statement* starring Michael Caine as a former Nazi collaborator being hunted down 50 years later. It was very good.


----------



## samurai

*Das Boot* {with English subtitles}, via *Netflix.*


----------



## Guest

Jeff N said:


> My opinion is based off both my own viewings of Spielberg's movies and my knowledge of his reputation. I think it's totally fair for me to say that I judge him overrated based on the amount of critical acclaim his films have garnered because I personally don't find his movies particularly special. I think most of them are just standard blockbuster, special effects showcases without much emotional depth or complexity. Being able to "manipulate" an audience with big explosions and blood and guts doesn't amount to greatness, for me.


Ah, well, that's a little better than just 'they're junk'.


----------



## Wandering

Yesterday I watched 'Cache', I thought it was an ok film. Today I watched 'We Need to Talk About Kevin' it was maybe a touch better than ok. Both films seemed very unusual if not entirely unbelievable in my view. The nightmare scenarios in these two films seemed completely improbable. I was moved by the mother trudging onwards in 'Kevin', that defenitely took some sterner-stuff, impossibly sterner stuff maybe?


----------



## clavichorder

I watched the original Star Wars today for the first time in probably a decade. There were a lot of things that I missed when younger. Such a great film!


----------



## Wandering

clavichorder said:


> I watched the original Star Wars today for the first time in probably a decade. There were a lot of things that I missed when younger. Such a great film!


I hadn't seen any of'm recently, but they're big favs from my childhood also. They don't make'm like that anymore! 

'Bladerunner', 'Outland' and 'Silent Running' are also excellent old sci-fi, esp 'Silent Running' (almost forgotten unfortunately) 

I guess Starwars is also part fantasy though?


----------



## clavichorder

Clovis said:


> I hadn't seen any of'm recently, but they're big favs from my childhood also. They don't make'm like that anymore!
> 
> 'Bladerunner', 'Outland' and 'Silent Running' are also excellent old sci-fi, esp 'Silent Running' (almost forgotten unfortunately)
> 
> I guess Starwars is also part fantasy though?


I haven't seen any of those though I know of Bladerunner and its novel forerunner by Philip K. Dick. I do know of the disney movie 'Cool Runnings,' a nice family classic. However, Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan is another great Sci-Fi classic that I am very fond of from childhood. I watched that one more recently, however I think that I would benefit from another since I've only recently come to the clear-headedness that I experience on the whole these days.

They have a name for "part fantasy" Sci-Fi, or at least an umbrella term that encompasses that: "Soft Science Fiction."

There are many screwy things about the science in Star Wars designed for popularizing purposes. Space battles in the Star Wars style, which has been adopted by many other series are an impossibility. Such battle scenes with their fast paced maneuvering with sound effects and all that neglect the fact that space is BIG and a VACUUM.

Aside from that, Star Wars: A New Hope, is still a fantastic movie, one of the most important of the last half century.


----------



## Wandering

clavichorder said:


> I haven't seen any of those though I know of Bladerunner and its novel forerunner by Philip K. Dick. I do know of the disney movie 'Cool Runnings,' a nice family classic. However, Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan is another great Sci-Fi classic that I am very fond of from childhood. I watched that one more recently, however I think that I would benefit from another since I've only recently come to the clear-headedness that I experience on the whole these days.
> 
> They have a name for "part fantasy" Sci-Fi, or at least an umbrella term that encompasses that: "Soft Science Fiction."
> 
> There are many screwy things about the science in Star Wars designed for popularizing purposes. Space battles in the Star Wars style, which has been adopted by many other series are an impossibility. Such battle scenes with their fast paced maneuvering with sound effects and all that neglect the fact that space is BIG and a VACUUM.
> 
> Aside from that, Star Wars: A New Hope, is still a fantastic movie, one of the most important of the last half century.


What did you think of 'Dune'? Did you read it or watch it? This is also soft sci-fi, no?


----------



## clavichorder

Clovis said:


> What did you think of 'Dune'? Did you read it or watch it? This is also soft sci-fi, no?


I read the first four books. The first is the best. I still want to finish the series and hope to some time this year. I like Dune.


----------



## Guest

clavichorder said:


> Aside from that, Star Wars: A New Hope, is still a fantastic movie, one of the most important of the last half century.


Absolutely - I paid to see it six times in the year it came out - no VCR or DVD in those days (though it was just called 'Star Wars' then, and became soap, not even soft sci-fi thereafter).


----------



## dionisio

Last one i saw (at home) was Barry Lyndon (again)


----------



## Vaneyes

A video from the 69th (2012) Venice Film Festival, about how a film about Enzo Avitabile got made.


----------



## clavichorder

Napoleon Dynamite...


----------



## Wandering

We were discussing old sci-fi earlier, made me think of one that I didn't mention, a post-apocalyptic film called 'a boy and his dog' with a very young Don Johnson. It's worth watching just for the end of the film alone, shocking and also extremely funny; shocking way back then at least.

I still hadn't seen Napoleon Dynamite! Oh Boy! What rock was I under?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Get Carter (1971 - Michael Caine, Ian Hendry etc.) was on last night - gritty, disturbing, squalid, thoroughly believable and with a great soundtrack. I've seen it before but I didn't realise until recently that the urbane villain Kinnear was played by THE John Osborne. I read that the (alleged) turkey of a remake featuring Sly Stallone (can Seattle REALLY be the US equivalent of dirty old Newcastle heh heh?!) wasn't even released in the UK by Warner Bros so convinced they were of it being ripped to shreds.


----------



## SAKO

Clovis said:


> I hadn't seen any of'm recently, but they're big favs from my childhood also. They don't make'm like that anymore!
> 
> 'Bladerunner', 'Outland' and 'Silent Running' are also excellent old sci-fi, esp 'Silent Running' (almost forgotten unfortunately)
> 
> I guess Starwars is also part fantasy though?


BLADERUNNER, brilliant classic; SILENT RUNNING, a cruelly neglected classic, should be adopted by the Green Party. A wonderful film from the late Hippie era, a couple of decades head of its time, and I still cry when Dewey is left all alone with his watering can.


----------



## SAKO

clavichorder said:


> I read the first four books. The first is the best. I still want to finish the series and hope to some time this year. I like Dune.


I also felt DUNE a tragically underrated film, and I cannot understand why people couldn't follow it; but then I had read the books so I knew what was going on.

I read the first three, and loved them, but never got further than that. I believe the first three are the best.

Why Lynch was given the job of making Dune I'll never understand. Had these people never watched ERASERHEAD?


----------



## Guest

SAKO said:


> I also felt DUNE a tragically underrated film, and I cannot understand why people couldn't follow it; but then I had read the books so I knew what was going on.
> 
> I read the first three, and loved them, but never got further than that. I believe the first three are the best.
> 
> Why Lynch was given the job of making Dune I'll never understand. Had these people never watched ERASERHEAD?


I find it interesting that Frank Herbert actually _liked_ Lynch's adaptation of the book...

But if you haven't gotten past the first three books in the series, I highly recommend the fourth book, _God Emperor of Dune_. It's my second favorite of the series. Political intrigue, complex characters, and a LOT of emotional and intellectual depth to the dialogues, especially those between Leto and Duncan.


----------



## Guest

SAKO said:


> I also felt DUNE a tragically underrated film, and I cannot understand why people couldn't follow it; but then I had read the books so I knew what was going on.
> 
> I read the first three, and loved them, but never got further than that. I believe the first three are the best.
> 
> Why Lynch was given the job of making Dune I'll never understand. Had these people never watched ERASERHEAD?


Well, I hadn't read the books, but had no trouble following the film. I think lazy critics pronounce that it can't be followed and the label sticks, irrespective of whether audiences had actually said it was a problem.

Why not David Lynch? He also made The Elephant Man, much less idiosyncratic than Eraserhead, but both showcase his taste for the bizarre and the stylish. I love _Dune._ (Music by Eno, of course).


----------



## clavichorder

Jeff N said:


> I find it interesting that Frank Herbert actually _liked_ Lynch's adaptation of the book...
> .


And so did the Japanese.


----------



## Sonata

I've never read Dune (though I'd like to someday) and I was able to enjoy the film regardless.

My last film: What Women Want. Lately I've been in the mood just for mindless comedy.


----------



## Wandering

Sonata said:


> I've never read Dune (though I'd like to someday) and I was able to enjoy the film regardless.
> 
> My last film: What Women Want. Lately I've been in the mood just for mindless comedy.


I don't much remember What Women Want except for just the basic plot that Mel could hear thoughts and stole original ideas with the ability.

You should watch Kingpin if you want a laugh, or if you've seen it watch it again, Bill Murray is hilarious. Doing that self-obsessed celebration dance with his comb-over flying everywhichway; That is one of the funniest things ever.

I saw In Bruges tonight. I'd already seen it a couple of times. I like to see how people react anew to this film and watched it with someone tonight. It is a dark comedy crime drama of sort, but it is actually too gloomy and severe to really be considered even a dark comedy. War of the Roses or Death Becomes Her fits that description better.


----------



## Arsakes

And when I found out that It's based on true story I liked it more.


----------



## Sonata

Clovis said:


> I don't much remember What Women Want except for just the basic plot that Mel could hear thoughts and stole original ideas with the ability.
> 
> You should watch Kingpin if you want a laugh, or if you've seen it watch it again, Bill Murray is hilarious. Doing that self-obsessed celebration dance with his comb-over flying everywhichway; That is one of the funniest things ever.


What Women Want is OK....nothing I'd own, but not a bad way to spend two hours. Got me back into a Frank Sinatra kick, it has an enjoyable soundtrack.

I believe I have seen Kingpin before. If so I do remember liking it. I'll stick it into my Netflix Queue. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## graaf

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kumaré


----------



## Guest

_Anna Karenina_, just out here. Looks lush, and I'm a fan of Keira Knightley, but it's a long time since I was so bored in a movie!


----------



## Humidor

La Guerre Est Déclarée. You wouldn't understand........... Okay fine. Project X


----------



## Wandering

Sonata said:


> What Women Want is OK....nothing I'd own, but not a bad way to spend two hours. Got me back into a Frank Sinatra kick, it has an enjoyable soundtrack.
> 
> I believe I have seen Kingpin before. If so I do remember liking it. I'll stick it into my Netflix Queue. Thanks for the reminder!


Many people end up not like this film, just so you know before hand, maybe they think it's too crass or in bad taste. I myself am plenty crass, so therefore don't particularly mind. Just thought I'd give you a heads up. I think many might not like it simply because they compare it with The Big Lebowski as a bowling flick, a film few can compete with.


----------



## Sonata

Watched "Coming To America" featuring Eddie Murphy. My husband and I have been watching movies quite often while I've been on maternity leave.....I probably won't be watching so many once I'm back to work next week.


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix, Stranded,* about a group of astronauts who crash land on the Red Planet. Suffice it so say that I would have been better served if I had left this clunker "stranded" at *Netflix's* warehouse!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> Watched "Coming To America" featuring Eddie Murphy. My husband and I have been watching movies quite often while I've been on maternity leave.....I probably won't be watching so many once I'm back to work next week.


Tell them I said you could have another month.


----------



## nikola

Movie 'Live!' with Eva Mendes. Interesting movie, but still nothing that special. I like the idea. Not the idea of such horrid TV show, but idea of movie to show us how far will go ambitious people interested in money.


----------



## Wandering

I watched 'Bernie' with Jack Black, very funny. 

Also watched 'Ides of March' with Clooney and Gosling, a fine drama.


----------



## graaf




----------



## Lenfer

MacLeod said:


> _Anna Karenina_, just out here. Looks lush, and I'm a fan of Keira Knightley, but it's a long time since I was so bored in a movie!


I've seen it, hated it but if your a fan of *Knightley* (which I am not sorry! ) then you will likely enjoy it. I didn't have high hopes after all a movie can't compete with the book but personally I'm sad they made this film they way they did. I hope you enjoy it though.


----------



## Renaissance

Love (2011). 

A movie about isolation...very emotional and unconventional. It may seem boring at first, but it certainly worth a look.


----------



## Guest

_Chungking Express_, a 1994 film by Wong Kar-Wai. I liked it more than _In the Mood for Love_, but still wasn't particularly moved by it. The characters' behavior perplexed me, especially the young girl in the second half. Very pleasant movie to look at, at least.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bleeding chunks of The Wizard of Oz. Toto is still the star.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

_The King's Speech_. Very entertaining, although not without fault. Fine performances from Firth and Rush. 4/5 stars.


----------



## Arsakes

a must watch movie.










At the end of it I cried


----------



## Sonata

Double Jeopardy


----------



## kv466

The Dictator


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Next Three Days* (2010), with Russell Crowe, and Elizabeth Banks. The raters at IMDb found it in their hearts to award it 7.4/10. Very generous.


----------



## Wandering

Sonata said:


> Double Jeopardy


Ashley Judd is one of my many real hubba hubba dream girls. (did I spell hubba hubba correctly?) As far as acting, she's great in 'Bug', though the film begins getting horribly twisted half way into it.


----------



## Wandering

I just watched Rampart yesterday, very depressing. What do you make of such a thing? But it does show exactly how wide a variety Woody Harrelson can character, how differing this gritty machine like cop in Rampart is from the simple-hearted evangelical in Transsiberian. What sheer talent!


----------



## Renaissance

The nines (2007). A really good movie.


----------



## Vaneyes

Clovis said:


> Ashley Judd is one of my many real hubba hubba dream girls. (did I spell hubba hubba correctly?) As far as acting, she's great in 'Bug', though the film begins getting horribly twisted half way into it.


I've been a fan of Ashley's also. My peak was the Cole Porter film *De Lovely*, for which she received a Golden Globes nomination.

I saw her shortly after, walking along a beach alone. Sweater, light makeup...lovely. I could've spoken to her, but decided to bug off and let her enjoy her solace.

She's 43 now, and the press have been hounding her. Tough life.

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusives/2012/04/ashley-judd-face-steroids-no-plastic-surgery


----------



## Wandering

Many many movies I hadn't even heard of, The Nines for example, unless that's the advertised film I saw all over 'redbox' a while back? I might need to check it out. 'So many movies, so little time'


----------



## Vaneyes

I tried to watch The Nines...couldn't get into it...could've pulled the rip-cord too soon. Ryan Reynolds says that role/movie was important to him, helping him perceive the business in a different way. Hope it does help him with movie choices.

He has a natural gift for comedy, and I think that's the area he should pursue. *Waiting...*(2005) remains my favorite of his.


----------



## Wandering

^ He was in a romantic comedy way back called Definitely Maybe; I'm not a big romcom fan but after it was reviewed so well, I had to watch it. Darn good!


----------



## ProudSquire

*There's something about Mary*

Had a blast! :]


----------



## Vaneyes

TheProudSquire said:


> *There's something about Mary*
> 
> Had a blast! :]


With that teaser Diaz. What a tramp.


----------



## Lenfer

*House of Tolerance*​

I'm going to cheat a little I haven't seen this yet. Have you seen it? If so is it any good?​


----------



## Vaneyes

*Game Change* (2012), with Ed Harris (John McCain), Julianne Moore (Sarah Palin), Woody Harrelson (Steve Schmidt). This HBO movie was significantly honored the other night at the Emmys--acting, writing, directing, etc., and rightly so.

Excellently cast. Julianne Moore and Woody Harrelson turn in memorable performances. Ed Harris, whom I've greatly admired over the years, seemed stiffer than the real thing. His voice didn't resonate, either.

Politics aside, I came away additionally flabbergasted at what was offered American voters four years ago. This film *must* be included in any university's political science curriculum.

Do make the effort to see it.


----------



## kv466

End of Watch


----------



## samurai

On *Netflix:

Legacy, *starring Idris Elba as a slowly unraveling ex Black-Ops soldier.


----------



## MaryG

I'm currently watching "Doctor Who" 4th season already. Heard lots about it before, but never thought it's so interesting... My boyfriend made me start)))


----------



## Sonata

Not a film, but a series on Netflix. "The Guild" it's a spoof about an online gaming guild and what happens when they meet in real life. It's absolutely hilarious. The fifth season just started filming, so my husband and I are going through and watching the whole season again. The first two seasons combined are just two hours, but they get a little longer later on.

I'm not a gamer myself, but my husband and sister both used to play WoW, and as such I do get most of the humor.


----------



## Lunasong

The Chorus (_Les Choristes)_. Set in 1949 France, the new prefect at a severely administered boys' boarding school works to positively affect the students' lives through starting a boys' choir. This movie rewinds the trope that delinquent behavior can be reformed through participation in a positive activity, but the movie was quite affecting. In French with English subtitles.
IMDb link.


----------



## moody

I believe it was called "Cowboys vs. Aliens",great fun--there was a James Bond actor in it.


----------



## Guest

Saw _The Master_ last night. It was awesome; I'm worried I might enjoy it more than Terry Malick's new film! It was weird and challenging, exactly the way a film should be, and if Joaquin Phoenix doesn't win every best actor award in the world there's a problem.


----------



## Mephistopheles

I haven't watched a film for a while, but the one most recent in my memory that I enjoyed was this:










Before watching it, I really wasn't sure if I'd enjoy it; I chose it because it was a Tarantino and I've enjoyed his other work (particularly Jackie Brown). When I did watch it, I _loved_ it. Particularly Christoph Waltz's performance - it was fantastic.

I also just bought and will soon watch this again:










I first saw it a few years ago after wondering how the tune from Verdi's _Forza_ was made so famous. It's a brilliant film.


----------



## jani

If would post the name of the film i would get banned


----------



## Wandering

I have to recommend 'Bernie' with Jack Black yet again. Very good film, many Coen brothers-like moments throughout. Deserves more buzz than it has gotten unfortunately.









'Little Girl at the End of the Corner', a 70's thriller with Jodie Foster and Martin Sheen was on the television recently. Sheen plays a real creep. Kinda gotta 'The Bad Seed' vibe to it, highly recommended if you like that sort of thing. Also has some Chopin music in the film score also.


----------



## Lenfer

jani said:


> If would post the name of the film i would get banned


Naughty :scold:










*Coco avant Chanel*

I've seen this many times it's a "feel good" movie for me. ​


----------



## nikola

One of the best movies ever!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jani said:


> If would post the name of the film i would get banned


But you told me you didn't watch those kind of films!


----------



## jani

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> But you told me you didn't watch those kind of films!


I said that i don't watch MUCH , i didn't say that i don't watch them at all.


----------



## ProudSquire

The Hurricane

A terrific movie. I had watched it a while back and it just popped into my head, so I had to see it again. :tiphat:


----------



## Chrythes

The Graduate.









I am not sure about this one. I was expecting something funny or entertaining, for the most part it wasn't. The affair might be somehow interesting at first, but it gets old and Hoffman is quite mellow, boring and at times just annoying. The music is great though, but it does seem to be recycled a bit too much at times, and it creates some sort of contemplative atmosphere, which doesn't suit the film that much. It had some good moments though.


----------



## belfastboy

Really interesting!


----------



## Wandering

^I think Ghost Writer is a far better flick


----------



## pierrot

Once Upon a Time in Anatolia.

Every time someone says that a movie is boring I end up having a, at least, interesting experience with it. I love how this one portrays mundane conversations with so interest.


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix*, a film shot in black and white called *Pi*, about one man's obsession with finding the "perfect number" so as to reveal various secrets, only to reveal--in the end--his own insanity.


----------



## Wandering

^I might should watch that, sounds a bit like that Nash blockbuster. 

Saw Downfall on ntflx. It was disturbing, not that anyone would expect otherwise, the greatest ghoulishness was from the Goebbels character. The Pledge is a good crimemystery on ntflx, Canadian flk Good Neighbors also. Good horror would be the Japflck 'The Audition' and Frnchflk 'Them', both on ntflx as well.


----------



## Chrythes

Thanks Colvis for in a way recommending Ghost Writer. It was pretty good, and certainly better than Carnage (which I thought was pretty pointless).


----------



## Guest

Chrythes said:


> The Graduate.
> 
> I am not sure about this one. I was expecting something funny or entertaining, for the most part it wasn't. The affair might be somehow interesting at first, but it gets old and Hoffman is quite mellow, boring and at times just annoying. The music is great though, but it does seem to be recycled a bit too much at times, and it creates some sort of contemplative atmosphere, which doesn't suit the film that much. It had some good moments though.


One of my favourites, though last time I watched it, I noticed that in some ways, it looks rather dated. Love the music, and Katharine Ross looks more beautiful than I remember (and preferable to Ali McGraw).

Still in The Olden Days, I watched _My Week With Marilyn_, mildly diverting, but Michelle Williams seemed too hamster-cheeked to look as luminous as Monroe, and Branagh's false chin was distracting!


----------



## Guest

_This is Spinal Tap_. Finally got around to watching this comedy classic, and I knew I'd love it because I love _Best in Show_. No Christopher Guest movie would be complete without a goofy, clueless Fred Willard character!


----------



## MaestroViolinist




----------



## Vaneyes

Looper (2012), sci-fi directed/written by Rian Johnson. A glimpse into decaying society and mob violence, in years 2072 to 2042. Unwanteds are whacked with time travel and "blunderbuss".

Joseph Gordon-Levitt ('Inception', 'Brick') is memorable as looper/hit man Joe. Bruce Willis, Emily Blunt, Jeff Daniels aid with fine performances. A good film, with potential for a few Oscar noms.


----------



## Wandering

I really need to see it, a sci-fi buff to boot; I thought Gordon-Hewitt was great in The Lookout.


----------



## Chrythes

Prometheus.

This is somewhat stupid. The premise doesn't make much sense, *SPOILERS* if we were created as a different species by some aliens, how come our DNA match with those of species that are related to us (e.g chimpanzees), shouldn't it be totally different than everything else on this planet? 

When the biologist and geologist were left in the cave (how come they didn't find their way out but the others did? Couldn't they just ask the captain where should they go if they were lost?) and were attacked (obviously nobody was monitoring them, because who needs that when you leave two guys in an alien environment filled with corpses), how come they didn't check the video when they woke up and figured that they were missing? Shouldn't they be recording everything on the ship?

What was the point of poisoning Charlie? Was that just an act of curiosity?
How did the Captain knew the aliens were creating weapons there (I might have missed something?)? And the weapon they were creating was... other aliens that would infect all the humans? Isn't a bit too complicated for a technologically advanced species? Wouldn't some Quantum Bombs make it all easier?
Why did the last 2 women ran in a STRAIGHT LINE when the ship was falling on them? AH?!

Ok, but these things are silly. It seems that the situations that trigger most of the dying that take places in this movie are staged.

Overall, I was hoping for an epic journey, got a high budget Mission to Mars with angry aliens.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Il segno di Veneve (The sign of Venus), 1955, Starring Franca Valeri, Sophia Loren, Raf Vallone, Alberto Sordi and Vittorio De Sica (what a beautiful comany of great italian artists) directed by Dino Risi.


----------



## Vaneyes

Marie Antoinette (2006), starring Kirsten Dunst, directed and written by Sofia Coppola. Mute and watch for costumes and art direction.


----------



## Lenfer

Vaneyes said:


> Marie Antoinette (2006), starring Kirsten Dunst, directed and written by Sofia Coppola. Mute and watch for costumes and art direction.


I laughed hard bravo *Vaneyes*.


----------



## Vaneyes

Die Hard 5 trailer.


----------



## Wandering

^ Yeah, I'm going to watch it, Taken 2 also.


----------



## Guest

_Silent House_--or rather the first 15-20 minutes, then I turned it off. The novelty here is it was filmed in one take. Perhaps a better script, plot, and acting would have been better than a gimmick. It was boring beyond belief.


----------



## Wandering

Silent House was ok at best, usually only horror addicts like myself will sit all the way through a peice of cheese like that. 
I think it was based on a foreign film?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just watched _Eroica._ One of the best movies I have seen all year


----------



## Chrythes

This one CoAG? -









I guess it's one of those films that you can get only by legal means. 

Watched 50/50.









I guess it was quite good. Levit is good as the leading actor, Seth Rogen as always is just being Seth Rogen with stupid profanity jokes and the rest of the cast was quite good as well. But it felt that it went through everything quite fast, without too much contemplation from the main character.


----------



## Guest

_The Thing_ (2011)

Not as good as the 1982 version, but pretty entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## Guest

Clovis said:


> Silent House was ok at best, usually only horror addicts like myself will sit all the way through a peice of cheese like that.
> I think it was based on a foreign film?


Let's hope it was better! Actually, I just read that it was NOT filmed in one take and has about 10 edits in it.


----------



## Chrythes

It's quite technically impossible to film a movie that is 86 minutes long in one take. The film cameras could shoot as long as 10 minutes before changing the film, digital cameras can shoot without a break for about 40 minutes.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bond...*James Bond*. November 9.


----------



## Praeludium

Orfeu negro. My life is a bit more complete.

Two days ago I watched Lars Von Trier's _Melancholia_. I was affraid it might be some pretentious stuff but since I actually do not know anything about cinema I was able to shut up and enjoy the images, the symbols, the music, etc. I loved it, even though there are many things which are quite mysterious to me - I'm sure they mean something but don't know what.


----------



## Sonata

I'm cheating and pre-posting because I won't think about it tomorrow. I'll be watching "The Grey" tomorrow night with my husband


----------



## jani

Sasha Baron Cohen is a genius.


----------



## Lenfer

Love this movie. ​


----------



## Vaneyes

Lenfer said:


> Love this movie. ​


Hardta believe 45 years have passed, since I saw it in its original release. Movies maybe were a buck then, and popcorn twenty-five cents.

I must digress, by saying I saw a Jimi Hendrix concert in 1968 for $4.


----------



## Sonata

Lenfer said:


> Love this movie. ​


I need to start watching more Audrey Hepburn. I haven't seen too many of the older movies, but I think it'd be neat to get into them.


----------



## Lenfer

Sonata said:


> I need to start watching more Audrey Hepburn. I haven't seen too many of the older movies, but I think it'd be neat to get into them.


They style of acting was very different from today although I'm sure you know that. Even though the acting style was less intense it's a very dramatic film well worth watching.

Last:


----------



## Vaneyes

Funny Face, "Breakfast", and Charade are my favorite Audrey films, but I also have much fondness for her finale, a TV documentary series, Gardens of the World. The beauty, grace, dignity of, were enhanced by the hostess.


----------



## Lenfer

Vaneyes said:


> Funny Face, "Breakfast", and Charade are my favorite Audrey films, but I also have much fondness for her finale, a TV documentary series, Gardens of the World. The beauty, grace, dignity of, were enhanced by the hostess.


I think *Funny Face* is my favorite then perhaps *Sabrina* and *Roman* *Holiday* then "*Breakfast*"


----------



## Sonata

I'm going to check netflix this weekend to see if they have any of her movies....probably not, it seems like everytime I check netflix for a desire movie, they don't have it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> I'm going to check netflix this weekend to see if they have any of her movies....probably not, it seems like everytime I check netflix for a desire movie, they don't have it.


This shall tease you, Sonata. What amazing cinematography (Ray June), art direction (George W. Davis/Hal Pereira), costumes (Edith Head) and direction (Stanley Donen) of course. And we haven't even mentioned Audrey & Fred. A classic in every which way.


----------



## Guest

_Best in Show_, a classic from Christopher Guest with memorable performances from Eugene Levy and Fred Willard. The whole cast really is great. One of the best comedies out there.


----------



## Ravndal

Moonrise Kingdom. Great movie! Perhaps one of my favorites.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1748122/


----------



## Arsakes

Nacho Libre


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Lenfer said:


> Love this movie. ​


One of the best movies ever made starring Audrey (perhaps the most pure innocent lovely face during the golden age of Hollywood)... Think I was 18 or 19 when I saw it for the first time. Love it too! :tiphat:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

No film at the time, but I'm watching this, since Lenfer mentioned Audrey Hepburn:


----------



## palJacky

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067227/
last night I watched 'merchant of the four seasons'..
and had a toast to 'the love of my life''

(douglas sirk meant it this way)


----------



## Guest

Went to see _Looper_...with Bruce Willis, Emily Blunt and Joseph Gordon Levitt. Good idea, but I guess I must stop going to the flicks at the end of a working week...

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## samurai

On *Netflix*, *The Ninth Gate*, with Johnny Depp, Lena Olin and Frank Langella. I liked all the actors involved, and the story seemed to start off with some real promise. However, as is often said, "the devil is in the details", as I thought the final parts of the film were a bit muddled and disconnected. Depp and Langella, though, are two great actors nonetheless.


----------



## thesubtlebody

I've been watching a lot of streaming movies via Hulu Plus, almost entirely from their prodigious Criterion Collection library, which is amazing, particularly for the many things not available on DVD (at least not in N. America, and/or for rental, which is how I view most of my movies). I wish I could recommend H+ wholeheartedly, but I must say that the streaming performance can be pretty patchy, with lots of halting and stuttering (it seems that many others have had this experience as well); fortunately, even though it's pretty terrible when it happens, it doesn't happen often enough for me to drop the service entirely. Recently enjoyed:

1. *THE ORGANIZER (Mario Monicelli, 1963)* - A pungent mixture of comedy and neo-neo-realist destitution, with a brilliant use of silences and "dead" spaces in the action, and some sumptuous b&w photography that makes even the muck seem epic, with the frame behaving with controlled eccentricity in a delightful way that only sometimes calls out for attention. (If I'd had access to the DVD or BR as rentals, I'd probably have seen it that way.) Not at all heavy on sentimentality---Italocommunist or otherwise---but still suffused with feeling, including a latent outrage throughout. Nobody needs to be told this, but Marcello Mastroianni is a comic marvel; and here he is frumpy, hungry, possibly opportunistic and naive, possibly courageous, lost in wire-rimmed goggles, gnomic. Many potent metaphors in free circulation here, tastefully and ambivalently deployed, as Monicelli seems to not be sort to grind out tracts, even if his sympathies do take a stand; sophisticated farce, or tragicomedy. Monicelli seems to be most famous, at least outside Italy, for BIG DEAL ON MADONNA STREET. I need to see more of his films!

2. *THE CREMATOR (Juraj Herz, 1969)* - The psychotic transformation of a monoloquacious, Orientalist crematorium director in late-30s Czechoslovakia, from pompous man to Party animal. It is funny, and the comic rhythms of the film (as with THE ORGANIZER) are eccentric and memorable; though once he starts having fantasies (hallucinations?) of being the Dalai Lama, you realize that things have been a lot more scary than funny for many minutes already. "Black comedy" might not even quite be the right phrase. It would be interesting to know what Herz was really talking about in 1968-9, as it seems like the subtext, if there is one, seems as much '68 as '39.

3. Some others in brief: 
- *INDIA MATRI BHUMI (Rossellini)* - not sure why this documentary-ish film is so praised, but since I often don't care for Rossellini's films at first, I think I might warm up to it.
- *L'AMORE (Rossellini)* [two three-reeler showpieces for Anna Magnani, the first based on a Jean Cocteau piece, the second written or co-written by a Federico Fellini...I wasn't sure either of these was totally successful, but watching Magnani is a treat in itself, and there is certainly the presence of a Rossellini-esque [?] drive towards revelation, in terms of the _feeling_ of the two films]
- *VICTIM (Basil Dearden)* [homophobia noir, but also more generally a pretty fine melodramatic meditation on a kind of "structural violence" (to cop a term from Paul Farmer or Iris Marian Young)...maybe something that melodrama has always been good at, in the guise of "forbidden love" etc]
- *BITTER RICE (Giuseppe de Santis, 1949)* [Italian neo-realism, and beautifully rendered...I only know De Santis from his collaboration, with a number of others, with Luchino Visconti on OSSESSIONE, an adaptation of James M. Cain]


----------



## thesubtlebody

Also watched a Billy Wilder I'd never seen before, his wartime *FIVE GRAVES TO CAIRO* (1943), only his third film as a director. Really enjoyable, with Erich von Stroheim doing an extra-ugly/pompous/weirdly-charming gentleman Rommel. A light entertainment, but with toned-down performances compared to the later, manic Wilder (which I also like very much), and really excellent photography, with a baroque shadow scheme in full effect.


----------



## thesubtlebody

Chrythes said:


> It's quite technically impossible to film a movie that is 86 minutes long in one take. The film cameras could shoot as long as 10 minutes before changing the film, digital cameras can shoot without a break for about 40 minutes.


I think this is not true, as *Alexander Sokurov's RUSSIAN ARK* (2002) was an 86-minute unbroken take (I have also seen it listed as 96 minutes), straight to hard disk, albeit apparently without direct sound. I'd be interested to know if this stunt has been essayed since then, as it seems like DV has developed at a rapid pace, with mostly crud to show for it (noisy green-screen CGI with lousy, lazy sense of lighting, etc). I found Sokurov's film, of course, to be much more than a stunt; more like a long, fluid gesture with amazing choreography. It was so rich, it was frustrating, as are others of his pictures that I've found rather less compelling. I'm overdue to see it again! I still remember music---Glinka at one point?---drifting through some of the museums' rooms like audible perfume.


----------



## Guest

I just saw _*Argo*_ and loved it!


----------



## Vaneyes

samurai said:


> On *Netflix*, *The Ninth Gate*, with Johnny Depp, Lena Olin and Frank Langella. I liked all the actors involved, and the story seemed to start off with some real promise. However, as is often said, "the devil is in the details", as I thought the final parts of the film were a bit muddled and disconnected. Depp and Langella, though, are two great actors nonetheless.


The Ninth Gate and Ed Wood are my Depp faves. Hoping his career isn't on the wane. What's all that pirate crap about?

Langella was incredible in his younger years. The 12 Chairs, Diary of a Mad Housewife, for instance. What was that Whoopie relationship all about?


----------



## Lenfer

Vaneyes said:


> What's all that pirate crap about?


----------



## Vaneyes

Lenfer said:


>


Thank you, Lenfer, I should have guessed. How naive of me. Yo, ho, ho, and a bottle of rum.


----------



## samurai

@ Vaneyes, I also thought he was great as the police inspector Abberline in the movie *From Hell,* about the Jack The Ripper murders.


----------



## nikitema

I watched "Pearl Harbor" yesterday. Beautiful music!


----------



## Head_case

I watched 'Marian' this weekend. This is a Czech film about a gypsy boy who is taken into care and grows up in an orphanage detailing the tragic path of his life in state care in former Czechoslovakia.

The filming is quite incredibly gritty and raw - not the kind of film which the politically correct masses will like, however it leaves a disturbing anxiety in the viewer. What's incredible is how the disturbance of the child's life is really evoked through the visual textures of the filming. There is no music to speak of.

Rather harrowing. Highly recommended for complacent middle class viewers 

http://www.kinobox.cz/film/12021-marian


----------



## samurai

On *Netflix, Galaxyquest, *starring a drop dead gorgeous Sigourney Weaver, Tim Allen and Alan Rickman. This was a very cleverly done sci-fi drama and comedy {at times}, which really has the feel of a "movie within a movie" motif to it. The juxtaposition of the "real" aliens vs the fake ones, as well as the development of the "actors" into real people and actual heroes by the end of the story was both quite moving and convincing,at least for this somewhat jaded and cynical viewer.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Chrythes

thesubtlebody said:


> I think this is not true, as *Alexander Sokurov's RUSSIAN ARK* (2002) was an 86-minute unbroken take (I have also seen it listed as 96 minutes), straight to hard disk, albeit apparently without direct sound. I'd be interested to know if this stunt has been essayed since then, as it seems like DV has developed at a rapid pace, with mostly crud to show for it (noisy green-screen CGI with lousy, lazy sense of lighting, etc). I found Sokurov's film, of course, to be much more than a stunt; more like a long, fluid gesture with amazing choreography. It was so rich, it was frustrating, as are others of his pictures that I've found rather less compelling. I'm overdue to see it again! I still remember music---Glinka at one point?---drifting through some of the museums' rooms like audible perfume.


Thank you for enlightening me, I must have confused something a bit, I believe that the 40 minutes using digital cameras compared to the 10 minute limit to the film cameras was only at the beginning, surely they should be able to shoot more than 40 minutes these days.


----------



## Lenfer

*L'Apollonide: Souvenirs de la maison close*​
I read a review of this on an arts website/blog I read and it sounded watchable. Set in a late 19th century brothel it's not for little ones but it wasn't extreme. I found it rather dull, bar the time period it had nothing gone for it. Needless to say said website and blog have lost a lot of favor with me.


----------



## realdealblues

I took my dad to the movies last night to see the original Frankenstein & Bride Of Frankenstein on the big screen. It was pretty cool getting to see those old movies completely restored and being shown in a theater. My dad grew up watching them on TV in the 50's so it was nice getting to see him able to watch some child hood favorites like that.


----------



## Sonata

Sounds like a fun time


----------



## Wandering

samurai said:


> On *Netflix, Galaxyquest, *starring a drop dead gorgeous Sigourney Weaver, Tim Allen and Alan Rickman. This was a very cleverly done sci-fi drama and comedy {at times}, which really has the feel of a "movie within a movie" motif to it. The juxtaposition of the "real" aliens vs the fake ones, as well as the development of the "actors" into real people and actual heroes by the end of the story was both quite moving and convincing,at least for this somewhat jaded and cynical viewer.


*Weaver* is still hot, she makes an appearance in the recent horror flick Cabin in The Woods. Still smokin'


----------



## Vaneyes

About a week ago, *The Birds* (1963) starring Rod Taylor, Tippi Hedren. Directed by Alfred Hitchcock.

Not long after, I read an article about a recently released HBO film, *The Girl* (2012), based on Tippi Hedren's working relationship with Alfred Hitchcock during the filming of *The Birds* and *Marnie* (1964). I saw *The Girl* a few days later. It stars Toby Jones and Sienna Miller, and is directed by Julian Jarrold.

I had no idea "Hitch" was a lecher. A sincerely creepy characterization by Toby Jones. No doubt, Golden Globe nominations will come forth.

Related clips -


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix, Moon,* starring Sam Rockwell and Kevin Spacey as the computer's disembodied voice. Basically a one man show, I was a little confused by the storyline, as I felt it never really resolved itself as clearly as I would have hoped. On the other hand, Rockwell does a fine job of acting as an astronaut who is either going crazy after being alone on the moon for three years or has in fact uncovered a nefarious plot by his employer to clone human beings to save money on labor costs. Reminiscent to a certain extent of Blade Runner [with its replicants} and 2001: A Space Odyssey {with the sinister computer, Hal}.


----------



## Guest

samurai said:


> Via *Netflix, Moon,* starring Sam Rockwell and Kevin Spacey as the computer's disembodied voice. Basically a one man show, I was a little confused by the storyline, as I felt it never really resolved itself as clearly as I would have hoped. On the other hand, Rockwell does a fine job of acting as an astronaut who is either going crazy after being alone on the moon for three years or has in fact uncovered a nefarious plot by his employer to clone human beings to save money on labor costs. Reminiscent to a certain extent of Blade Runner [with its replicants} and 2001: A Space Odyssey {with the sinister computer, Hal}.


I enjoyed this - have it on DVD (bargain basement, I think). I too was a little confused, but I thought that was the point...(don't want to give too much away in case anyone wants to watch it!)


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## Lenfer

I'm trying to watch all of my movie collection before *Christmas*. I'm also looking for new movies to watch if you have any suggestions please let me know. :tiphat:


----------



## Wandering

^ Moon was an excellent flick, a great case study in isolation.

I went to see *Cloud Atlas* yesterday. I really enjoyed the film, it is an epic of collected time-spaning tales of love and the struggles against opression, one of the interconnected tales is of a young promising composer.


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## Lenfer




----------



## Lenfer




----------



## Guest

_Magnolia_, by P.T. Anderson. I loved _The Master_ and _There Will Be Blood_, and I'd heard so many good things about this movie that I had to check it out. My dad said he hated it and that it was almost unwatchable, but I found myself entranced. It's long at 3 hours, but with all the characters and storylines it couldn't be any shorter and be coherent. Great, great movie with a really powerfully surreal finale.


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## Lenfer




----------



## realdealblues

Saw this one other day. Interesting UK film from the 50's with some great acting and camera work.


----------



## Vaneyes

"Bits 'n pieces" of *Halloween I - V*. I miss Donald Pleasence (Dr. Sam Loomis), who was unsuccessful with Michael.

View attachment 9404


----------



## realdealblues

I miss Donald Pleasence myself...great actor who played so many different roles.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Billy Wilder's Avanti!










Poor screenplay ... Boring movie!


----------



## Wandering

Shame 2011


----------



## Vaneyes

Clovis said:


> View attachment 9418
> 
> 
> Shame 2011


For some reason, that reminded me of this...

View attachment 9429


Lots of shame to go around, I guess.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Beautiful ! Beautiful !


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Il_Penseroso said:


> Beautiful ! Beautiful !


One of the better early Paramount films but I enjoy anything with Miriam Hopkins and Fay Francis in it. They are just fabulous!

We watched A Hard Days Night. It's been several years since I last saw it and I always enjoy it every time. It's the best of the Beatles films in my opinion. It does a good job of not only capturing Beatlemania but it's really a time capsule of 60s pop culture. And to top it off it's a very well directed and artistic film and stands the test of time because of that.










Kevin


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Kevin Pearson said:


> We watched A Hard Days Night. It's been several years since I last saw it and I always enjoy it every time. It's the best of the Beatles films in my opinion. It does a good job of not only capturing Beatlemania but it's really a time capsule of 60s pop culture. And to top it off it's a very well directed and artistic film and stands the test of time because of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Never had a chance to see "A Hard Day's Night" but I guess it's better than the later film "Help!" which I didn't like at all.
Anyway I think the album itself - seperated from the film - is faboulus. I still adore "A Hard Day's Night" and the melancholic "And I Love Her". I even made a piano solo arrangement of both songs in a more classical manner, (sigh) oh my... looks like a hundred years ago


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Il_Penseroso said:


> Never had a chance to see "A Hard Day's Night" but I guess it's better than the later film "Help!" which I didn't like at all.
> Anyway I think the album itself - seperated from the film - is faboulus. I still adore "A Hard Day's Night" and the melancholic "And I Love Her". I even made a piano solo arrangement of both songs in a more classical manner, (sigh) oh my... looks like a hundred years ago


I think you would really enjoy A Hard Days Night. It's nothing like Help! at all. The music is good but it's the directing that really stands out and the Beatles are surprisingly natural. There's nothing that seems forced or out of place in the film.

Kevin


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Kevin Pearson said:


> I think you would really enjoy A Hard Days Night. It's nothing like Help! at all. The music is good but it's the directing that really stands out and the Beatles are surprisingly natural. There's nothing that seems forced or out of place in the film.
> 
> Kevin


So I'll certainly go for it.


----------



## Vaneyes

*J. Edgar (2011)*, starring DiCaprio. It was even worse than I had anticipated. 6.7 from IMDb was a gift. Three thumbs down.


----------



## Wandering

^Good to know; Dicarpio has been in many over-haunted pysches on film recently, maybe this Tarantino bit coming up will be a change, however insane?


----------



## Vaneyes

Clovis said:


> ^Good to know; Dicarpio has been in many over-haunted pysches on film recently, maybe this Tarantino bit coming up will be a change, however insane?


While viewing DiCaprio's Hoover characterization, images of Nicholson's *Hoffa* (1992) kept running through my mind. Another ill-conceived film, and receiver of another IMDb gift (6.5).


----------



## SpanishFly

_The Dark Knight Rises._ I mean, come on, Hans Zimmer is a genius! I've actually bought some of the tracks.


----------



## Wandering

Vaneyes said:


> While viewing DiCaprio's Hoover characterization, images of Nicholson's *Hoffa* (1992) kept running through my mind. Another ill-conceived film, and receiver of another IMDb gift (6.5).


 ^I thought it was alright for and epic holly ya-di-da.

_As far as DeVito as a director, it surely not as striking or original as The War of The Roses._










Boy, do I sound like a snoot, but *a fact is a fact*.


----------



## Vaneyes

Clovis said:


> ^I thought it was alright for and epic holly ya-di-da.
> 
> _As far as DeVito as a director, it surely not as striking or original as The War of The Roses._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, do I sound like a snoot, but *a fact is a fact*.


Of course, all three (DeVito, Douglas, Nicholson) go back to "Cuckoo's Nest" (1975).

Re Douglas, see The Game (1997) if you have not.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119174/

Another "game movie"--Ripley's Game (2002), with Malkovich. One of his finest roles.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0265651/


----------



## Wandering

^ The Game was good.

As far as oldies with Jack these are my favs:

Five Easy Pieces
The Shining

Don't as much like Easy Rider or Little Shop or even China Town. Could've sworn I'd seen a very very young Michael Dougals in a film that is similar, ending wise with Five Easy Pieces, _'as in he ditches the girl at the end_, throws a gallon of ice cream out the window while driving off', I'll have to investigate.


----------



## samurai

Re: Jack Nicholson, one of my favorites from a time when he was somewhat younger is _*The Last Detail*_, which I am about to put on my Netflix queue.


----------



## Wandering

Think I'd already named this one, it's on netflix also. I liked it, sort of bleek, but fine acting. Sean Penn directs.


----------



## Wandering




----------



## Il_Penseroso

Ernst Lubitsch: The Merry Widow, 1934 starring Maurice Chevalier and Jeanette MacDonald.

A film adaptation of Franz Lehar's famous operetta.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Duck Soup, 1933 The Four Marx Brothers.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Interesting that you have been watching the Marx Brothers as my wife and I just finished these:

















Also the Merry Widow is a fine operetta and as much as I am a fan of Jeannette Macdonald I prefer a couple other versions I own. She had far better chemistry with Nelson Eddy than she did with Maurice Chavalier.

Kevin


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Kevin Pearson said:


> Interesting that you have been watching the Marx Brothers as my wife and I just finished these:


The Big Store is my favorite Marx Bros movie!

The thing I love the most in all Marx Bros films is Harpo playing anything!



> Also the Merry Widow is a fine operetta and as much as I am a fan of Jeannette Macdonald I prefer a couple other versions I own. She had far better chemistry with Nelson Eddy than she did with Maurice Chavalier.
> 
> Kevin


Thanks Kevin, I'll try to get the version you mentioned. It's really nice to meet friends who have a heartedly interest in classic movies.


----------



## Alie

“A year ago in winter”, original name is “Im Winter ein Jahr” by Caroline Link. Very interesting, but sad movie… Worth watching as for me…


----------



## Ukko

Ah, a confirmation of my theory regarding off-the-wall responses to threads: I just read this thread's title as "What was the last flu you caught?"

POSS [Perils Of Skim Scanning]


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Il_Penseroso said:


> The Big Store is my favorite Marx Bros movie!
> 
> The thing I love the most in all Marx Bros films is Harpo playing anything!
> 
> Thanks Kevin, I'll try to get the version you mentioned. It's really nice to meet friends who have a heartedly interest in classic movies.


Actually I didn't mention what other versions of The Merry Widow I own. I was only making a random comment that I like her Mac?Eddy films more. They never did The Merry Widow. My favorite version though is one I recorded on DVD-R transferred from a VHS of a PBS showing in the 1980s or 1990s. If you would like a copy send me a PM and I would be glad to burn one for you. It has never been officially released. I also own this version and enjoy it quite a lot:










Kevin


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Saw Skyfall the new James Bond film this with the wife this afternoon. Although I did enjoy the film I'm not as enthused about it as others have been. I think the film bogged down quite a lot and I'm a little disappointed that it's a departure from the direction the franchise had been going with Daniel Craig at the helm. It seems a step backwards to me. Now maybe that was intentional by the producers to celebrate the 50th anniversary but I personally don't think it was the right decision. I was hoping to see where they were going to take the Mr. White storyline next but I guess they are abandoning it. I'd be willing to bet that all the Bondisms in the film are the ideas of script writer John Logan's doing. He's such a fanboy!

Kevin


----------



## Guest

I just saw _Skyfall_ and like Kevin I was a little disappointed. The biggest issue for me was the script, which I thought was weak and lacking the cleverness that previous films have had. Javier Bardem's character was also poorly setup, and for as great of an actor he is (his entrance was fantastic) I kept wishing they would have showed us more of him. The chemistry between Bond and Moneypenny was also totally absent. So while not a bad movie, it wasn't as good as I thought it was going to be and certainly not as great as everyone keeps saying.


----------



## Wandering

^I sure I'll end up watching it despite, probably at the theatres.

I purchased this film, despite mixed reviews. Might watch it now, as I'd already had a bit of a nod.










I'm a fan of Jessica Chastain.


----------



## PetrB

Photographing Fairies (1997) film based on the 1992 novel (same title( by Steve Szilagyi
at a friends, via her Netflix basic subscription...

A darkly 'romantic' story (as in the romantic era, not Hallmark romance), simultaneously physical, metaphysical -- about parallel realities, beautifully shot and with a fine cast. Kinda brilliant, I thought.


----------



## Ravndal

Thirty Two Short Films About Glenn Gould


----------



## Vaneyes

Clovis said:


> ^ The Game was good.
> 
> As far as oldies with Jack these are my favs:
> 
> Five Easy Pieces
> The Shining
> 
> Don't as much like Easy Rider or Little Shop or even China Town. Could've sworn I'd seen a very very young Michael Dougals in a film that is similar, ending wise with Five Easy Pieces, _'as in he ditches the girl at the end_, throws a gallon of ice cream out the window while driving off', I'll have to investigate.


My "Jack" faves--One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, Five Easy Pieces, Shining, Chinatown.

I searched Y/T for the Robert ('Jack') & Elton (Billy Green Bush) scene in Five Easy Pieces, but couldn't find it...

" It's ridiculous. I'm sittin' here listening to some cracker *******, who lives in a trailer park, compare his life to mine. Keep on tellin' me about the good life, Elton, because it makes me puke."


----------



## Vaneyes

Thanks for the reviews, KP & JN. I'll probably see it next Sat. or Sun., in IMAX.

I give Bond films a wide berth regarding Artistry aka Oscar Noms, so I expect my review will be kinder.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Vaneyes said:


> Thanks for the reviews, KP & JN. I'll probably see it next Sat. or Sun., in IMAX.
> 
> I give Bond films a wide berth regarding Artistry aka Oscar Noms, so I expect my review will be kinder.


I think I'm pretty forgiving when it comes to Bond. I own them all on Blu-Ray and previously on DVD and VHS so you can say I'm a fan of the series. I was just hoping for some closure on the storyline they began with Casino Royale but this film acts as if those events never happened. There are a lot of nods in the film to films of the past but nothing with the current continuity they began in the reboot. So it seems like Skyfall is a reboot of the reboot and actually worse than that because it takes us back to the very beginnings of the franchise instead of moving us forward. You'll see what I mean when you see it. Like I said I was hoping that the Mr. White storyline would continue because as we know he escaped in Quantum and is still on the loose and I was hoping that the organization he worked for would be revealed as Spectre but I don't think we will ever see that developed now.

Kevin


----------



## Vaneyes

Let us (not) forget the Bond, James Bond spin-offs.











Just in time for this festive season.

View attachment 9929


----------



## Wandering

Recently bought these two horror classics, favs from my youth, I'd been neglecting the 80's far too long. ED2 is hardly underrated, but TCM2 is every bit as much a classics, though many feel like making lofty diplays of conscience when coming to their conclusion about this film, how utterly stupid people can be.


----------



## Vaneyes

Getting an early start on the festive season.

View attachment 9961


----------



## Wandering

^ Great film!


----------



## PetrB

Sherlock ~ A Scandal in Belgravia
....slightly shorter 'movie length' British made for TV 'updated' Conan Doyle stories, really well done. Superb cast, production values -- Super fun and enjoyable.


----------



## jani

I tried to watch copying Beethoven but i couldn't get past 4:40.


----------



## Wandering

^ A 'sherlock spin' in the states is 'Elementary' on cbs, even though it is good for an American tele show, it's not nearly equal in comparison with the British mod spin-off, or so everyone says. I'll try and check it out eventually, many've recommended it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Clovis said:


> ^ A 'sherlock spin' in the states is 'Elementary' on cbs, even though it is good for an American tele show, it's not nearly equal in comparison with the British mod spin-off, or so everyone says. I'll try and check it out eventually, many've recommended it.


I just can't get by Basil Rathbone and Jeremy Brett, and their sidekicks.

Been meaning to ask, Has anyone seen The Paperboy (2012)? Flight (2012)? I have not.


----------



## Vaneyes

BO2 trailer (only 31.8M hits). 1st day sales, $500M. I've gotta get in this racket.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Kevin Pearson said:


> Actually I didn't mention what other versions of The Merry Widow I own. I was only making a random comment that I like her Mac?Eddy films more. They never did The Merry Widow. My favorite version though is one I recorded on DVD-R transferred from a VHS of a PBS showing in the 1980s or 1990s. If you would like a copy send me a PM and I would be glad to burn one for you. It has never been officially released.
> 
> Kevin


Ok...I'll send you a PM. Thanks again.


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## Sonata

Last night I watched Rain Man


----------



## Wandering

Il_Penseroso said:


>


*That is one of the very best films every made! 1972 version, of course!!!*


----------



## Arsakes

Anchorman (2004)
:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

I saw *SKYFALL (*in IMAX), and loved every minute of it. I'll join some of the hypesters, in saying, The Best Bond Ever.

I don't fault director Sam Mendes' choices too much. Technically, a shakey camera in the first Bond & M scene. Artistically, some of M & Q's characterization.

I thought his subtle something old/something new borrowings from non-Bond films were effective.

I felt no pang of betrayal for desertion of previous storylines. The spots of tradition revisited were well done.

Javier Bardem (Silva) is a terrific bad guy.

I thank the previous reviewers for not spoiling. I will stay with *that* tradition. :tiphat:


----------



## Ravndal

Clovis said:


> Recently bought these two horror classics, favs from my youth, I'd been neglecting the 80's far too long. ED2 is hardly underrated, but TCM2 is every bit as much a classics, though many feel like making lofty diplays of conscience when coming to their conclusion about this film, how utterly stupid people can be.


I love the Evil Dead movies  Have you seen the trailer for the remake?






it looks awesome. only problem is: No Bruce Campell


----------



## Wandering

Of course, doesn't look half bad either. No comic aspect though, pity. Still, doesn't look completely over bogged by CGI, that's a plus. I'm undoubtably going to watch it, probably in the theaters, especially if it ends up being reviewed fairly well by horror buffs.


----------



## PetrB

Night of the Hunter ~ the only film Charles Laughton directed, brilliant, truly frightening, lyrically filmed in black and white. A classic once seen, never forgotten.


----------



## Wandering

^I'll check it out. Thanks PetrB. 

_so many movies, so little time_


----------



## Guest

_Haywire_--a rather pointless thriller.


----------



## Wandering

Watched this film again, even better the second time. Very dark and 'downhill all the way', not a 'hollywood magic' type film at all.


----------



## Wandering

Some good holiday flicks, help get you in the spirit 

*Thanksgiving*



















*Christmas*


----------



## Kevin Pearson

I watched Fahrenheit 451 (1966) and considering this story is from the 1950s it is really very relevant today. I think every single student in the free world should be made to read Ray Bradbury's book or at least see this film. It's kind of scary to think about the possibilities this film suggests.










Also for fun I watched a corny 1962 sci-fi flick called Journey to the Seventh Planet. It was pretty campy and a little slow by today's standards but also had some interesting ideas. The special effects were like low budget Ray Harryhausen but I enjoy campy films so and I am a huge fan of classic science fiction novels and movies anyway. I love this poster for it. Too bad the movie doesn't live up to the poster.










Kevin


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Clovis said:


> *That is one of the very best films every made! 1972 version, of course!!!*


Yes that is. Have you watched also the remake?


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Kevin Pearson said:


> I watched Fahrenheit 451 (1966) and considering this story is from the 1950s it is really very relevant today. I think every single student in the free world should be made to read Ray Bradbury's book or at least see this film. It's kind of scary to think about the possibilities this film suggests.
> Kevin


My absolute favorite among all Truffaut's films, possibly because of the same reason you mentioned: A very haunting story (originally written by Ray Bradbury). Such a mystical fiction could be an ideal model for any "la nouvelle vague" director though, but in Truffaut's hands it's become different.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Carol Reed's Trapeze, 1956










Had heard so many things about this movie, finally I could watch it yesterday for the first time!


----------



## KenOC

Last night I watched (really!) Fantasia, 1940. Great as ever. Wonder how many animators worked on this!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

KenOC said:


> ...and after Beethoven, nobody.


and after Beethoven, nobody... but Berlioz!


----------



## Wandering

Il_Penseroso said:


> Yes that is. Have you watched also the remake?


Yes, I saw it, sort of a hyped up Pinter severity to it. I'd read a short Harold Pinter play way back in my teens, 'One for the Road' about a man's kidnapped wife, or so I remember, some viciously well worded dialogue, that's about all I remember. I don't think it was a bad film, but by already having seen and loved the original, somewhat disappointing, imo.


----------



## kv466

Life of Pi


----------



## Wandering

^ Sorta wanta see it too, I wonder what people who've read the book think?


----------



## Ravndal

The last weeks i have only been watching movies with Bill Murray in them. Incredible actor, and he always plays in good movies. Just saw broken flowers. Loved it!!


----------



## Wandering

^ In much agreement! He might've been in some only ok films, until _Bill Murray _ actually appears that is.

I 'dvr'ed something of his yesterday on television, 'Larger than Life', never seen it. I'll watch it over the weekend.


----------



## Ravndal

I don't know about that one, but if you want to see something really good, i suggest:

Moonrise Kingdom
Lost In Translation
Broken Flowers
The Life Aquatic With Steve Zissou


----------



## Wandering

^ Haven't seen Moonrise Kingdom or Broken Flowers yet. You should check out the older flick Quick Change, if you haven't already seen it.


----------



## Guest

*Moonrise Kingdom*--very quirky but enjoyable. What a cast!


----------



## Ravndal

Kontrapunctus said:


> *Moonrise Kingdom*--very quirky but enjoyable. What a cast!


I agree^^ My favorite movie so far this year.



> ^ Haven't seen Moonrise Kingdom or Broken Flowers yet. You should check out the older flick Quick Change, if you haven't already seen it.


Thanks for the tip! I will place it in my Bill Murray folder ;-)


----------



## clavichorder

I went to theaters and saw the latest James Bond. Technically good and followable plot, but not only was it negative to me, but it just wasn't that interesting. So, both negative and bland, despite being a cleanly made film. I just wasn't inspired.


----------



## violadude

I saw Red Dawn. It was ok but there was a bit of annoying American propaganda in it.

Before that I saw Wreck-It-Ralph which I loved! It was so cute. Maybe my favorite Pixar movie in recent memory.


----------



## Wandering

^ Yet another negative for the new Bond, everyone could very well be right but I still can't read the reviews until I see it myself, I might go to the theater tomorrow and watch it, a matinee. I still haven't seen Quatum of Solace, only the first Craig film.

^My favorite Pixar is still Finding Nemo, with Albert Brooks being the father fish. Might want to watch the recent film Drive with Ryan Gosling, the roll for Albert Brooks is so atypical, it'll throw you for a loop, the highlight of the film.


----------



## samurai

*Via Netflix **{on Blu-ray}, * _*The Panic in Needle Park*_, with Kitty Wynn, Raul Julia and Al Pacino. A better depiction of NYC in all its grittiness and despair from the seventies would be hard to find.


----------



## Ravndal

Just saw Brave. Litte dissapointed.


----------



## Wandering

^ I just watched Quantum of Solace, turns out I did see it, remembering a good deal of the action, must of only half way paid attention first time around.

^ I still think Finding Nemo the best Pixar flick, many good ones though.


----------



## Ravndal

Quantum was a terrible movie. Finding Nemo is very good, but my favorite is probably Wall e. Kung fu panda is also pretty funny.


----------



## Wandering

^ as far as animated, Ringo is also very good.


----------



## Wandering

I don't know about terrible, _definitely_ not great, not at all. I like Craig as Bond. The worse thing for me is death by gold being replace with death by oil.


----------



## Ravndal

Craig is cool indeed, but James Bond becomes less James Bond. I miss the gentleman style. Roger More and Sean Connery ftw


----------



## Sonata

Watched the last 20 minutes of "Fracture" at my in-laws this weekend. So good, I need to see the whole movie again soon.
I watched "Up" with my son last week. Wonderful animated movie.


----------



## Vaneyes

The first of Stallone & Statham's movie series, *The Expendables *(2010). Typical Sly action yarn, but I'll watch anything with Eric Roberts in it.

Eric "King of Character Actors" Roberts. I give him that title for quantity and survival. Sometimes quality, too. Anyway, always interesting. Age 56 (51 years in the business), 265 titles, 42 titles currently completed, or in various stages of production.


----------



## Ravndal

The Expendables is good entertainment  Pretty fun as well..


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Ravndal said:


> Craig is cool indeed, but James Bond becomes less James Bond. I miss the gentleman style. Roger More and Sean Connery ftw


Actually Craig comes the closest to Ian Fleming's Bond than any of the other actors. Timothy Dalton was pretty close as well. I prefer the newer grittier edge to Bond and I do think Craig still has style and flair.

As for Quantum of Solace being a bad movie I have to disagree. It takes several viewings to really see how good a film it is and how it follows Casino Royale (in my opinion it's best to watch Casino and Quantum as close together as possible). Could it have been better? Absolutely! But it certainly is no stinker either. I place it in my top ten Bond films.

Kevin


----------



## Wandering

^ Still haven't seen Expendables.

As far as Fracture, saw it liked it, loved Hopkins in it. Many excellent films with Gosling: Half Nelson, Lars and th Real Girl, and of course All Good Things.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

We watched a fabulous documentary about the history of Jacob's Pillow Dance Festival. Really fascinating stuff and trust me there is something in this film for everyone. It's NOT just about ballet. It's about dance of all kinds. It's available on Netflix and time well spent.










Kevin


----------



## Ravndal

Kevin Pearson said:


> Actually Craig comes the closest to Ian Fleming's Bond than any of the other actors. Timothy Dalton was pretty close as well. I prefer the newer grittier edge to Bond and I do think Craig still has style and flair.
> 
> As for Quantum of Solace being a bad movie I have to disagree. It takes several viewings to really see how good a film it is and how it follows Casino Royale (in my opinion it's best to watch Casino and Quantum as close together as possible). Could it have been better? Absolutely! But it certainly is no stinker either. I place it in my top ten Bond films.
> 
> Kevin


Hmm.. interesting. Do you think that Craig and Dalton is the best bond?


----------



## Wandering

^ He's probably noticing the difference between the books and films, that's all, not to put words. I should read them.

Has anyone read the original Ludlum's Bourne books? How do they compare with the films? I bought The Rhinemann Exchange way back, haven't got around to reading it yet.


----------



## Sonata

"Outbreak" last night. Well, the first half anyway. We'll finish it tonight. Big names: Dustin Hoffman, Morgan Freeman, Donald Sutherland. Hoffman does a great job, and as usual Sutherland does a great job being all sinister.


----------



## Wandering

^ That's a blast from the past. Have you seen Contagion, from a governmental prespective, pretty good.


----------



## Chrythes

Moonrise Kingdom. As usually with Wes Anderson, it's quirky, entertaining, somewhat silly and very stylish. I like that the kids are basically the adults in this movie, while the adults act like kids themselves. Also, great acting by the cast. But it does get tiring and somewhat boring during the last arc.

The Squid and The Whale. An interesting take on how divorce can affect the whole family. It's a good movie, I think it deals pretty well with its premise and the characters are interesting. 

The Woodsman. A movie about a pedophile that is released from prison and starts "recovering" in a small town. It does make you think about how actually complex is the situation he's in, and how many factors can attribute to how it evolves. Kevin Bacon is excellent as the leading actor.

Oh , and I watched Twilight. It isn't as bad as everyone makes it to be. They do butcher the idea of vampires, so I guess it's one of the main reasons why it's so hated. It has its funny moments, mostly involving Edward. It's silly, badly acted, but the main problem for me was that it's an extremely boring movie. Nothing is interesting - the characters are flat and the story is your cliche "impossible love story" thing but with vampires. I also find it funny when Bella sometimes delivers those strong feminist lines out of nowhere - especially the one at the end, and when her friend wanted to ask a guy to a prom, she said something similar to "you are strong woman, take control and you will get what you want". Not that I have problem with this, but it seems so random. I won't watch the whole franchise, but I do believe that Bella is probably going to turn out to be a very manipulative bitch.


----------



## Ravndal

Haha yes. I have also seen the first twilight movie, and it was okay, except the terrible acting. The second movie was extremely bad.


----------



## Wandering

^ I recommend this, if you enjoyed The Squid and the Whale, and haven't already seen it.


----------



## Sonata

Clovis said:


> ^ That's a blast from the past. Have you seen Contagion, from a governmental prespective, pretty good.


I have not, but it sounds interesting. I'll look into it.


----------



## Sonata

Chrythes said:


> Oh , and I watched Twilight. It isn't as bad as everyone makes it to be. They do butcher the idea of vampires, so I guess it's one of the main reasons why it's so hated. It has its funny moments, mostly involving Edward. It's silly, badly acted, but the main problem for me was that it's an extremely boring movie. Nothing is interesting - the characters are flat and the story is your cliche "impossible love story" thing but with vampires. I also find it funny when Bella sometimes delivers those strong feminist lines out of nowhere - especially the one at the end, and when her friend wanted to ask a guy to a prom, she said something similar to "you are strong woman, take control and you will get what you want". Not that I have problem with this, but it seems so random. I won't watch the whole franchise, but I do believe that Bella is probably going to turn out to be a very manipulative bitch.


lol, sounds pretty bad based on what you're saying. I have not seen the movies, and will not. I read the first book and it was terrible. I theoretically could see how the movie might actually not be as bad as the book. Still I suppose there is some entertainment to be had in snarking something of that quality.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kevin Pearson said:


> Actually Craig comes the closest to Ian Fleming's Bond than any of the other actors. Timothy Dalton was pretty close as well. I prefer the newer grittier edge to Bond and I do think Craig still has style and flair.
> 
> As for Quantum of Solace being a bad movie I have to disagree. It takes several viewings to really see how good a film it is and how it follows Casino Royale (in my opinion it's best to watch Casino and Quantum as close together as possible). Could it have been better? Absolutely! But it certainly is no stinker either. I place it in my top ten Bond films.
> 
> Kevin


Moore, Brosnan, Lazenby, Dalton, Niven, were all too effeminate for my liking. The "C's" have it. Connery, then Craig. Connery has the ideal blend. Craig's a streetfighter, with few social graces. Both got/get the job done.


----------



## Wandering

^ Maybe you mean subdued or maybe polished or maybe... English? 

_oops daisy..._

'THE POWER OF TASTE COMPELS ME, THE POWER OF TASTE COMPELS ME!'


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata mentioning Donald Sutherland hit me like that old Groucho TV show, You Bet Your Life. You know, when the bird comes down and you win $500, or was it $50. LOL

Anyway, I remembered the awful thing I saw Sutherland in the other night. It was so bad, I was still grimacing after I turned it off.

View attachment 10350


----------



## Wandering

^way way back, fav Sutherland.

Invasion of the Body Snatchers 

and also Klute

70's


----------



## Vaneyes

Clovis said:


> ^ Maybe you mean subdued or maybe polished or maybe... English?
> 
> _oops daisy..._
> 
> 'THE POWER OF TASTE COMPELS ME, THE POWER OF TASTE COMPELS ME!'


You're probably right. I just viewed a story on CNN called, The Sissy Boy Experiment. It did not end well for one.


----------



## Wandering

Vaneyes said:


> Sonata mentioning Donald Sutherland hit me like that old Groucho TV show, You Bet Your Life. You know, when the bird comes down and you win $500, or was it $50. LOL
> 
> Anyway, I remembered the awful thing I saw Sutherland in the other night. It was so bad, I was still grimacing after I turned it off.
> 
> View attachment 10350


I dont much remember that film, I know I'd seen it way back. Right Stuff gone wrong I guess?


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix,* _*The Conversation,*_ starring Gene Hackman, John Cazale, Cindy Williams, Harrison Ford and Robert Duvall. Excellent cast with a really great plot line and twist. It's worth viewing just for some of the great jazz music it features, as well as seeing Hackman playing a pretty mean sax in his own right. They don't make movies like this any more, at least not that I'm aware of. :scold:


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Ravndal said:


> Hmm.. interesting. Do you think that Craig and Dalton is the best bond?


Actually I have enjoyed all the actors who played Bond but for different reasons. My Bond order would be

Connery
Craig
Dalton
Lazenby
Brosnan
Moore

I am also a fan of the books and have read all the books written by Ian Fleming, John Gardner, Kingsley Amis, Raymond Benson, Sebastian Faulkes and Jeffrey Deaver. The last two being not so good but the Fleming, Gardner and Benson books are my favorites. Each author has brought something to the series just as the different actors have but a Bond purist would probably only stick with Ian Fleming books and as I said before the Craig and Dalton versions on screen actually come the closest to how Fleming wrote the character.

I only place Connery at the top of my list because he was the first Bond I ever saw. In 1965 when I was 9 years old my Mom and Dad took me to a double feature at the drive-in movie theater (outdoors for you young ones) when Thunderball was released and it was paired with Goldfinger. I have been a Bond fan ever since and saw every one in the theater since and only wish I had been old enough to have seen the first three in the theater. I have watched them all at least once a year since VHS tapes came out in the 1980s and upgraded to DVD and then the "remastered" DVD box sets and now I own the Blu-Ray 50th anniversary collection and it is stunning! It's like seeing the films again for the first time.

Daniel Craig is probably the best thing to happen to the Bond series and I hope he is up to doing at least a couple more films before they replace him. Bond is not going away. At least not in my lifetime!

Kevin


----------



## PetrB

The King's Speech; nothing but superlatives for this one, virtually flawless.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Hancock; sadly I didn't get to finish it, it seemed to be an ok movie.


----------



## Sonata

"UP"

The animated Pixar movie about an old man hitches his house to hundreds of helium baloons and takes off on an adventure. 
I actually love this movie. The art style is great, the love story between old man and his wife very touching, as is the friendship he develops with a lonely boy. And I can't resist the dogs!


----------



## Wandering

^ I enjoyed it also!


----------



## samurai

*Blowup, *starring Vanessa Redgrave, David Hemmings and Sarah Miles. As Rod Stewart so eloquently put it in one of his songs, "every picture tells a story", but, in this case, it doesn't tell *the* story.


----------



## PetrB

samurai said:


> *Blowup, *starring Vanessa Redgrave, David Hemmings and Sarah Miles. As Rod Stewart so eloquently put it in one of his songs, "every picture tells a story", but, in this case, it doesn't tell *the* story.


Iconic film, thinking just now it is a bit like the main comment made by Fellini's "La Dolce Vita" but with a detective story at its core....


----------



## PetrB

Clovis said:


> I dont much remember that film, I know I'd seen it way back. Right Stuff gone wrong I guess?


When accepting a Golden Globe Award, Sutherland looked around the room, filled with cohorts and colleagues, grinned, and said, "I have been in a lot of terrible movies."


----------



## PetrB

Vaneyes said:


> The first of Stallone & Statham's movie series, *The Expendables *(2010). Typical Sly action yarn, but I'll watch anything with Eric Roberts in it.
> 
> Eric "King of Character Actors" Roberts. I give him that title for quantity and survival. Sometimes quality, too. Anyway, always interesting. Age 56 (51 years in the business), 265 titles, 42 titles currently completed, or in various stages of production.


.... and Julia Roberts brother


----------



## Wandering

PetrB said:


> When accepting a Golden Globe Award, Sutherland looked around the room, filled with cohorts and colleagues, grinned, and said, "I have been in a lot of terrible movies."


nonetheless $$$


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Last night we watched The Dark Knight in preparation to watch The Dark Knight Rises tonight. Although Heath Ledger's performance was superb as the Joker it has to be one of the most disturbing films of all time. Certainly not one I would choose very often to want to watch but being a life long Batman fan I had to own it anyway.



















Kevin


----------



## Wandering

^ I myself didn't care much for those Batman films either, not that I thought they were bad films. I love both Momento and Insomnia, though I've never seen the foreign film inwhich Insomnia was based. Didn't much care for Inception either.


----------



## Chrythes

Prestige is quite good, apart from the silly ending. The Following, his first movie is also a fine student movie, though I saw it a very long time ago. I like his sleek, solid style. Everything feels quite well placed and paced, though the atmosphere can overall feel quite sterile, and in movies like Inception it becomes a problem because it doesn't utilize the full potential of the premise - being in a dream. Everything should be possible there. Instead, they bring us spinning rooms, folding cities and bigger guns. I was hoping at least something in the direction of Paprika.

I am in the mood for animations. So far I've seen How to Train Your Dragon which I thought was very good, apart from the final arc, but it's a standard in these movies so it's all right. I actually had a problem with Hiccup's voice acting - it was very dull and unexpressive, and it kept bothering me until the end. 

Toy Story 2&3. Both are great. Awesome characters, great writing, it's funny, witty, entertaining and nostalgic.

I'm gonna watch The Incredibles tonight.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Well, I was a little disappointed by Dark Knight Rises. Bane just didn't really do anything for me as a villain. There were some cool scenes and nice special effects but the story I thought was a little boring and the reveal at the end as to why Bane did all the terrorist stuff was meh. I'm kind of glad they decided to close this chapter as a trilogy. Now maybe DC can concentrate on bringing some of their other characters to the screen. Enough of Batman and Superman I say!

Kevin


----------



## Guest

Kevin Pearson said:


> Well, I was a little disappointed by Dark Knight Rises. Bane just didn't really do anything for me as a villain. There were some cool scenes and nice special effects but the story I thought was a little boring and the reveal at the end as to why Bane did all the terrorist stuff was meh. I'm kind of glad they decided to close this chapter as a trilogy. Now maybe DC can concentrate on bringing some of their other characters to the screen. Enough of Batman and Superman I say!
> 
> Kevin


Get rid of the superhero genre altogether, it's been beaten to death for the last decade+


----------



## Chrythes

The Incdrebiles was great, and quite violent for a Pixar movie. You get your usual cliches but good writing and characters make up for it. 

I also watched The Iron Giant, which I found to be rather boring and too much cliched with rather bland characters and nothing really memorable.


----------



## Vaneyes

Four films viewed in recent days, comprising of two hits, two misses.

*To Rome With Love* (2012) - Short-viewed. Puhlease, no more Woody Allen travelogues. No, let me amend that to, no more Woody Allen. Woody, you and your writing are not funny anymore. Go away now. Three thumbs down.

*Mission Impossible 4* (2011) - Short-viewed. This series has always stunk, but people will often try to watch it... when "held hostage" on an airplane. Three thumbs down.

*Batman: The Dark Knight Rises* (2012) - Not a convincing outing, but I am in love with the franchise of Batman, so I will show/allow this edition some respect.

We need a new Batman. Goodbye to Bale. Christian, you talk funny. Go away.
Miss Hathaway (Selina or Catperson) was hotter than I thought she'd be. Although her character wasn't believable, her butt was. Unless there was a double for that. Movies still fool me sometimes. hawhaw
Two thumbs up, one thumb down.

*The Descendants* (2011) - I know I swore off George Clooney some time ago on these pages. But his lame role in this lame movie, worked for the most part. In essence, this whole production said TV Movie all the way through. Not quite HBO, though.

I liked 20 year-old Nick Krause as "Sid". He reminded me of a young Ray Liotta. Let's hope his career grows.

Two thumbs up, one thumb down.


----------



## Vaneyes

PetrB said:


> .... and Julia Roberts brother


They don't speak.


----------



## Vaneyes

PetrB said:


> The King's Speech; nothing but superlatives for this one, virtually flawless.


Ah dunnow...it stuttered a few times.


----------



## Ravndal

Vaneyes said:


> Ah dunnow...it stuttered a few times.


Haha! Great movie though.


----------



## Arsakes

3 Different movies!

Argo (2012)

Mel Brooks' 'Silent Movie'

Pulp Fiction (1994)


----------



## PetrB

Vaneyes said:


> They don't speak.


I never call my sib, do answer when he calls me -- family can be like that


----------



## PetrB

PetrB said:


> I never call my sib, do answer when he calls me -- family can be like that


I thought it a very brave choice to choose and cast an actor who has a stutter in the lead role.


----------



## Ramako

I just watched The Hobbit (first day out in this country)...

Why did Peter Jackson have to make it so long?????? It's in 3 parts (why????????), and just this film was about an hour too long. Still, at least the second half was quite good. I shall be seeing it again on Monday, and hopefully my opinion of it will improve. Probably my expectations were too high - LOTR was a hard act to follow - even though I did my best to lower them 

Fan rant over...


----------



## Head_case

Kevin Pearson said:


> Well, I was a little disappointed by Dark Knight Rises. Bane just didn't really do anything for me as a villain. There were some cool scenes and nice special effects but the story I thought was a little boring and the reveal at the end as to why Bane did all the terrorist stuff was meh. I'm kind of glad they decided to close this chapter as a trilogy. Now maybe DC can concentrate on bringing some of their other characters to the screen. Enough of Batman and Superman I say!
> 
> Kevin


I didn't see the Dark Knight: watched this one and it was just utterly dire. The explanations were barely credible for any 8 year old...like how on earth Bruce Wayne manages to walk with no cartilage....how the complete Gotham police force lack one brain cell between all three thousand of them...how 3 months suddenly condense into a last minute rush job for a superhero...and how cruddy Bruce Wayne decides to sleep with anything on two legs with cartilage yet has none of his own....to say nothing of the totally contrived plot and the overwhelming cringe factor with the sidekick orphan friend of Bruce Wayne's heralding another gruesomely badly scripted trilogy of the new forthcoming Batman & Robin films.

Gaaagh. Somebody turn on the lights!


----------



## Head_case

Now this was really enjoyable 

Andrew Garfield's character was much more credible than that awful Toby Deadpan Maguire before him. Emma Stone also plays the hapless 17 year old in love very well. Just needed more Shostakovich string quartet no. VIII, XIII excerpts for the lizard man wrecking Brooklyn Bridge; maybe some Elliott Carter for the mutant atomisation cloud scenes and of course, lots of Rachmaninov for the love scenes.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Shampoo* (1975). 'Twas fun seeing and hearing Julie Christie (Jackie) utter her infamous line again.

A womanizing/manizing film, set in 1968's Beverly Hills. Though this film was half a lifetime ago for Warren Beatty (George Roundy), he probably shouldn't be counted down and out at age 75.

Jack Warden (Lester Karpf) turns in another captivating performance. Showbiz lost a great one, when he went in 2006.

View attachment 10879


----------



## Wandering

ZOMBIELAND

watched it twice over two days.

_TALLAHASSEE'S TWINKIE OBSESSION IS CLASSIC!_










Also saw Groundhog's Day for a feel good flick. I wonder if Zombieland had something to do with that?


----------



## Kevin Pearson

We bought and watched The Bourne Legacy tonight. All I can say is Wow! A pretty intense thriller for sure and I thought it was very well directed and the cinematography was fantastic through most of it. I think it would be confusing to people not well familiar with the previous Matt Damon films but I think it's the best of the four. I'll need to see it a few time more to be sure though because there is just so much to take in. Next time I will re-watch the entire series first to get more out of it.


----------



## Wandering

^ I'm excited about seeing that, reviews were fairly good, glad you liked it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Thanks for the review, Kevin. I thought Renner should've received Oscars for The Hurt Locker (2008), and The Town (2010). There won't be any Oscars from stuff like Bourne, Mission Impossible, The Avengers films. $$$$ only.


----------



## samurai

Via* Netflix,* *Reflections in a Golden Eye*, starring Elizabeth Taylor, Brian Keith and Marlon Brando.


----------



## Crudblud

The last two I saw were _Braindead_ and _Tetsuo: The Iron Man_.

_Braindead_ (1992) is a horror comedy directed by Peter Jackson of _Lord of the Rings_ and _King Kong_ fame. Often cited as the goriest film ever made, it's a slapstick splatterfest featuring sentient digestive systems, kung fu priests, "pustard", a man beating up a mutant zombie baby in a park and much, much more. In between all the severed limbs, exploding eyeballs and other fun stuff, it even manages to find time to tell a convincing romance and a sort of belated "coming of age" tale. Forget lame crap like Shaun of the Dead, this is *the* romantic zombie comedy.

_Tetsuo: The Iron Man_ (1989) has been compared to David Lynch's _Eraserhead_ only "on crack", and while I don't agree with the comparison itself, both are rooted in a monochrome industrial art style and both are pretty damn weird. _Tetsuo_ is similar to David Cronenberg's version of _The Fly_ in that it deals with a gradual transformation after the introduction of an alien element. In Tetsuo the event seems to be sparked off after the lead (listed as Salaryman in the credits) accidentally hits a pedestrian with his car. In the scene prior the pedestrian (listed as Metal Fetishist) is shown attempting to surgically implant a metal bar in to his thigh, the scene culminates in the wound becoming infested with maggots, at which point Metal Fetishist runs out of his house and in to the middle of the road. That doesn't really do the tone of the film justice (which is actually quite reminiscent of Kabuki theatre, especially during the finale) but it does give you an idea of the gruesomeness you're likely to find in many scenes, and if the leg thing doesn't sound good to you I would suggest you avoid this film because it only gets more extreme from there. However, for the stronger stomached viewer, _Tetsuo_ presents a compelling allegory for AIDS, the spread of disease, the dehumanising aspects of technology and the potential for violence to erupt in so-called "polite society", and in that last respect I would say it bears a greater resemblance to David Lynch's _Blue Velvet_ than _Eraserhead_.


----------



## BurningDesire

Crudblud said:


> The last two I saw were _Braindead_ and _Tetsuo: The Iron Man_.
> 
> _Braindead_ (1992) is a horror comedy directed by Peter Jackson of _Lord of the Rings_ and _King Kong_ fame. Often cited as the goriest film ever made, it's a slapstick splatterfest featuring sentient digestive systems, kung fu priests, "pustard", a man beating up a mutant zombie baby in a park and much, much more. In between all the severed limbs, exploding eyeballs and other fun stuff, it even manages to find time to tell a convincing romance and a sort of belated "coming of age" tale. Forget lame crap like Shaun of the Dead, this is *the* romantic zombie comedy.
> 
> _Tetsuo: The Iron Man_ (1989) has been compared to David Lynch's _Eraserhead_ only "on crack", and while I don't agree with the comparison itself, both are rooted in a monochrome industrial art style and both are pretty damn weird. _Tetsuo_ is similar to David Cronenberg's version of _The Fly_ in that it deals with a gradual transformation after the introduction of an alien element. In Tetsuo the event seems to be sparked off after the lead (listed as Salaryman in the credits) accidentally hits a pedestrian with his car. In the scene prior the pedestrian (listed as Metal Fetishist) is shown attempting to surgically implant a metal bar in to his thigh, the scene culminates in the wound becoming infested with maggots, at which point Metal Fetishist runs out of his house and in to the middle of the road. That doesn't really do the tone of the film justice (which is actually quite reminiscent of Kabuki theatre, especially during the finale) but it does give you an idea of the gruesomeness you're likely to find in many scenes, and if the leg thing doesn't sound good to you I would suggest you avoid this film because it only gets more extreme from there. However, for the stronger stomached viewer, _Tetsuo_ presents a compelling allegory for AIDS, the spread of disease, the dehumanising aspects of technology and the potential for violence to erupt in so-called "polite society", and in that last respect I would say it bares a greater resemblance to David Lynch's _Blue Velvet_ than _Eraserhead_.


But Shaun of the Dead was awesome >3<


----------



## Crudblud

BurningDesire said:


> But Shaun of the Dead was awesome >3<


It's slightly above the level of the average modern horror comedy (e.g.: _Thankskilling_) but it's just really dull, even in comparison with other Edgar Wright/Simon Pegg/Nick Frost efforts. They did such a great job with _Spaced_ (the original, not the American version) and I had high expectations for their future efforts, but alas.


----------



## PetrB

Tin-Tin (via netlix) Entertaining, though I've come to the conclusion that any film where the actors are wearing so much prosthetic make-up inhibits their ability to convey much of anything with their face (this most seemed to primarily affect the Tin-Tin character) -- which is at least one of the kernel premises of film acting. Then again it is literally a comic-book action adventure story. It looked 'fantastic' i.e. film, real people, sets fuse / mixed with digital animation, and it was fun enough.


----------



## mitchflorida

Everyone should see Hillary and Jackie , about famous cellist Jacqueline Du Pre.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0150915/


----------



## Guest

_The Hurt Locker_. Like pretty much every multi-Academy-Award-winning movie, grossly overrated. My friends and family must think I'm a arthouse snob.


----------



## Arsakes

Crudblud said:


> It's slightly above the level of the average modern horror comedy (e.g.: _Thankskilling_) but it's just really dull, even in comparison with other Edgar Wright/Simon Pegg/Nick Frost efforts. They did such a great job with _Spaced_ (the original, not the American version) and I had high expectations for their future efforts, but alas.


Hot Fuzz was much better.


----------



## Ravndal

Horowitz - The Last Romantic

No disrespect, but he sounds a bit like Yoda. Just listen at 5 seconds in 




Great 'documentary' though.. It was a perfect latenight film with a glass of wine.


----------



## Wandering

I liked both Shaun and Fuzz, looking forward to watching the third. I didn't think Hurt-Locker was a bad film, overrated, I agree, a good film though.

As far as 'horror zombie comedy', the eighties 'The Return of the Living Dead' probably wins. It has been ages since I'd seen Braindead, need watch again, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## KenOC

The Bedford Incident, 1965. Richard Widmark was great, the movie somewhat less so.


----------



## Sonata

Hoping to see the Hobbit this weekend, if my in-laws will kindly watch our munchkins for the evening.  We'll see. It'd be neat, because I have fond memories of seeing each of the three LOTR movies in the theatre during college Christmas break when my husband and I were engaged.


----------



## Guest

I saw the Hobbit on opening night. It was pretty good - not as good as LOTR. I think the splitting of it into a trilogy was a mistake, fueled by the desire to make money more than anything else, as it resulted in filling the first movie with a bunch of stuff that is not in the story. I don't buy that there was enough material to make 3 movies if you then have to create extra material to fill them. Still, if you don't care as much about how true it is to the story line, it is still quite good. It just seems like overkill to make it a trilogy comparable in size to LOTR when the Hobbit easily fits into about half of the first book of the LOTR trilogy.


----------



## Guest

Watched _Citizen Kane_ for the first time ever, finally. I don't think I'd go along with most critics and say it's the best movie ever, but it's definitely up there. Very powerful, especially at the end when he destroys his wife's room.


----------



## Sonata

DrMike said:


> It just seems like overkill to make it a trilogy comparable in size to LOTR when the Hobbit easily fits into about half of the first book of the LOTR trilogy.


A Hollywood moneygrab to be sure. I did not realize until you mentioned it that they were stretching it over multiple films. You're absolutely right, The Hobbit was never intended to be a long epic the way LOTR was, rather a story for youth. That said, if they do it well, I won't complain about it.


----------



## Guest

Yes, the first movie ends with the rescue of the group by the eagles. The next installation is to be called "Desolation of Smaug." They do include material in the movie that actually comes from Tolkien - either information that is later explained in the Lord of the Rings or its appendices, or is mentioned in passing in the Hobbit, and it is nice to have it to tie it further to LOTR. As I understand it, they only have the rights to the Hobbit and LOTR, and so can only use information from those books, and nothing from other works, such as the Silmarillion. But then Jackson adds side plots that simply don't exist. I am not against it, in principle, as he also took some liberties with LOTR, adding some things and altering others (like his alteration of the character Faramir, which I was not so pleased with). That is what filmmakers do when they adapt books. But when you are making three movies that are all going to be ~3 hours in length (at least the first one was), then it seems that some trimming could be done, especially when a decent chunk of that time is due to additional material added in that is inconsequential to the story.


----------



## DavidA

The Hobbit. Dreadfully slow. A consequence of Peter Jackson trying to turn a short book into a three film epic. Shall not be going to the other two.


----------



## DavidA

Ravndal said:


> Horowitz - The Last Romantic
> 
> No disrespect, but he sounds a bit like Yoda. Just listen at 5 seconds in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great 'documentary' though.. It was a perfect latenight film with a glass of wine.


Couldn't the old boy play!


----------



## Ravndal

Just saw Love Actually for the 20th time. <- that one is truly a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Norse

The Hobbit - 2d and 24fps. (3d doesn't do much for me, I don't like the slight dimming of the picture, and the 48fps thing sounds from what I've read like the sort of thing I would likely find annoying and distracting.)

As expected it's a very pretty movie, in fact I think I actually enjoyed it most of all as a visual spectacle. It does not have the narrative drive/urgency and emotionality of the first LoTR movie, and it never really pulled me in like that/those movie(s) did. At times it almost felt more like "a series of scenes from Middle-Earth", and some things come sort of "out of nowhere" without any build-up. The way they told a simpler children's story while at the same time tying it in with the darker and more serious LoTR stuff felt a little schizofrenic, but all in all, I think the maybe movie needs those bigger, darker things. (I noticed they also kept many of the same 'leitmotifs' in the score.) 

Overall, I didn't dislike it, but was mildly disappointed. I'll no doubt see the two next films, though.


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix,*_ *Arlington Road*_*,* starring Tim Robbins, Jeff Bridges and Joan Cusack. Made after the Oklahoma City bombing tragedy and before the 9-11 day of horror, this is a chilling, cautionary tale about home grown American terrorism. It brings to mind the old saw about "never judging a book by its cover".


----------



## Arsakes

Confucius (2010)










Beautiful Movie.


----------



## Wandering

samurai said:


> Via *Netflix,*_ *Arlington Road*_*,* starring Tim Robbins, Jeff Bridges and Joan Cusack. Made after the Oklahoma City bombing tragedy and before the 9-11 day of horror, this is a chilling, cautionary tale about home grown American terrorism. It brings to mind the old saw about "never judging a book by its cover".


Great Thriller, watched it myself recently. Bridges professor character is giving a lecture discussing many things quite relevant these days, people wanting to know why terrorists and mass killers do what they do, as if this is going to ease the public. The truth is that all the news coverage probably only encourages such people. The movie had a real shocker ending also.


----------



## Guest

Norse said:


> The Hobbit - 2d and 24fps. (3d doesn't do much for me, I don't like the slight dimming of the picture, and the 48fps thing sounds from what I've read like the sort of thing I would likely find annoying and distracting.)
> 
> As expected it's a very pretty movie, in fact I think I actually enjoyed it most of all as a visual spectacle. It does not have the narrative drive/urgency and emotionality of the first LoTR movie, and it never really pulled me in like that/those movie(s) did. At times it almost felt more like "a series of scenes from Middle-Earth", and some things come sort of "out of nowhere" without any build-up. The way they told a simpler children's story while at the same time tying it in with the darker and more serious LoTR stuff felt a little schizofrenic, but all in all, I think the maybe movie needs those bigger, darker things. (I noticed they also kept many of the same 'leitmotifs' in the score.)
> 
> Overall, I didn't dislike it, but was mildly disappointed. I'll no doubt see the two next films, though.


2D and 24fps: I thought it was awesome!


----------



## Wandering

Rented 'ted' last night, I was eager to see it. I really liked it. Very raunchy, yes, but not only raunch, not at all, and a feel good story to boot.










If you like Family guy or Fourty Year Old Virgin you'll dig this film!


----------



## Ravndal

Funny dialogues, but too cliche imo.. Not that fun to figure out that whole movie within the first five mintues..


----------



## SiegendesLicht

So, I have finally seen "The Hobbit" and enjoyed every minute of it, partly because of its sheer beauty. Yes, there are some deviations from the book, but not as many as I had expected from reading previous posts. Overall, it's much more grim, gory and epic than the original story. As for whether it was a good idea to make three films out of it, I think yes. You see, I am a huge fan of both Tolkien and Peter Jackson's productions of his book, so, the more the better! I think I'll go watch it one more time in a couple of weeks.

One thing I kept thinking after walking out of the film theater, was: how great it would be to make a production of Wagner's Ring with some of those costumes...


----------



## Norse

Despite not being as captivated by it as I hoped, there's a chance I might go see it again, too. I'll give it a couple of weeks and see if I'm in the mood. Even though they're not flawless either, I've seen all of the LotR films at least 3 times each, which for me is extremely rare. I guess I want to give it another try because after all it's probably the closest we'll ever get to more LotR. Now that I know what it is and what it isn't, maybe I can appreciate it a little more. Maybe I'll even read the first third of the book before seeing it again. (I read LotR when I was younger, but not the Hobbit.)

Still skectical about the 48fps thing, though. I know some people have no problem with it, but the negative stuff I've seen is so negative that I'm not sure if I'll take the chance..


----------



## Vaneyes

Stieg Larsson: Dragon Tattoo Trilogy (2009), starring Michael Nyqvist and Noomi Rapace. A repeat viewing of each film on three successive evenings. Excellent Xmas fare.


View attachment 11131


----------



## kv466

Total Recall (2012)
MIB III


----------



## Xaltotun

Just saw "The Hobbit": I think that the 48fps thing must be the best technical advancement in motion pictures during my lifetime. Never mind the 3D or the CGI's, the frame rate made me feel like a kid again, I was actually scared in scary situations and tense in tense situations, just because the picture was so sharp and "real", even if "unreal" at the same time.


----------



## Wandering

Have yet to see new Total Recall or The Hobbit, sure I'll see them both soon enough. I liked MIB3, not bad for a third installment, a fairly surprising ending, atleast for me.

Watched End of Watch at the 2 dollar theatre. Film is an equal with Rampart, for those who enjoyed that film. A great cop procedural film, thick with grave drama about the self-aware futility of cops, their inner goodness, and militaristic integrity in the face of impossibly forcess, kind a Valhalla scenario. Those who like the Southland tv series will also love this film.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - Parts 1 & 2* (2010/11)

I'm in the midst of re-watching Part 1 (recorded). Enjoying it, but it ruled supreme in IMAX.

I think for Part 2 (recorded), home TV will be an improvement over the tortured theater-viewing of IMAX 3D. Never again for that format.

After viewing both parts, I'll decide whether to get Blu-rays of them. I may be Harry Potter'd out by then.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Great Rupert* (1950), starring Jimmy Durante and "Rupert". A squirrel feeds Jimmy Durante $1500 (cash money) every Thursday, without fail. They don't make movies like this anymore. Wasn't there a movie with Jimmy Stewart and a rabbit?


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Vaneyes said:


> *The Great Rupert* (1950), starring Jimmy Durante and "Rupert". A squirrel feeds Jimmy Durante $1500 (cash money) every Thursday, without fail. They don't make movies like this anymore. Wasn't there a movie with Jimmy Stewart and a rabbit?


It was called Harvey.


----------



## Ravndal

The Art Of Piano: Pianists Of The 20th Century


----------



## Guest

Watched _Raging Bull_ last night for the first time. I can see why a lot of critics regard it as one of the greatest all-time films. Bobby De Niro gives the performance of a lifetime.


----------



## samurai

Jeff N said:


> Watched _Raging Bull_ last night for the first time. I can see why a lot of critics regard it as one of the greatest all-time films. Bobby De Niro gives the performance of a lifetime.


Absolutely. First, DeNiro had to lose weight in order to film the fight scenes. Then, for the end of the film, when he is the washed up boozehound and felon Jake Lamotta, he had to gain all that weight back, and then some. Pesci as his brother is also something special. IMHO, one of the best movies--black and white or color--ever made.


----------



## Wandering

^I think Ellen Burstyn acting in Alice Doesn't Live Here Anymore is every bit as superb, and the film itself is an equal with Mean, Taxi, and Raging.


----------



## Guest

*Life of Pi* (3D), at the Flicks last night. Beautifully shot, with a great performance by the tiger, and there was even a sort of twist at the end. (I haven't read the book).


----------



## Guest

Been on a Scorsese kick lately: just finished _Casino_. Great performances from De Niro and Pesci as usual, as well as a great turn from Sharon Stone. Not my favorite Scorsese flick but still a great movie.


----------



## Guest

This was quite moving.









"When an Algerian immigrant seeking asylum in Montreal takes a job replacing an elementary school teacher who committed suicide, he finds that his own secret, tragic background enables him to help the children deal with their loss." (Netflix)


----------



## Vaneyes

Jeff N said:


> Been on a Scorsese kick lately: just finished _Casino_. Great performances from De Niro and Pesci as usual, as well as a great turn from Sharon Stone. Not my favorite Scorsese flick but still a great movie.


That's probably my least favorite Scorsese film, and lately there's been a few stinkers. I hated Casino's storyline and off-the-charts violence. Even when directed at Sharon Stone, of all people. You know it's gotta be bad, if that thought happens.

I saw it during its first run and was seated amongst kindly grandmothers. I wondered what they were doing there. The violence had been much publicized. Head in the vice, etc., etc. To see a Vegas travelogue?

It was disheartening to witness their anguish, when the stuff started. I left before they did.


----------



## Wandering

When I saw End Of Watch at the theaters last weekend, a similar thing happened to me. I saw two older conservative looking women enter the theater sitting near the back, when the end credits started, they were no where to be found, they must've left sometime during the film. I'm glad they weren't next to me.

I liked Casino.


----------



## samurai

_*Smiley's People *_*{the 1982 tv mini-series] Disc One, containing Eposodes 1 and 2, *starring the irreplaceable Alec Guinness. This is a three disc series from *Netflix,* and I can't wait to view the other two.


----------



## Sonata

My husband and I received a special edition boxed set of Mel Brooks' blue ray films from his brother. So we started with "History of the World Part I" last night, which we've seen before. Got 20 minutes in before falling asleep. This is not the fault of the film; but we're both just plain worn out these days! We'll finish tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Sonata said:


> My husband and I received a special edition boxed set of Mel Brooks' blue ray films from his brother. So we started with "History of the World Part I" last night, which we've seen before. Got 20 minutes in before falling asleep. This is not the fault of the film; but we're both just plain worn out these days! We'll finish tomorrow.


I know the feeling!

We watched Warren Beatty in the 1990 Dick Tracy. I like this film. I like how Beatty retained the comic look and style to the film. I enjoyed Madonna's role in the film and was surprised at how much she can sound like Bernadette Peters. Danny Elfman's score was fab as always. Dick Tracy is not everyone's cup of tea and I imagine that most intellectual types woulds just roll their eyes and turn up their snub noses but being the geek I am I thought it fun and entertaining.

Kevin


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> I hated Casino's storyline and off-the-charts violence. Even when directed at Sharon Stone, of all people. You know it's gotta be bad, if that thought happens.
> 
> I saw it during its first run and was seated amongst kindly grandmothers. I wondered what they were doing there. The violence had been much publicized. Head in the vice, etc., etc. To see a Vegas travelogue?
> 
> It was disheartening to witness their anguish, when the stuff started. I left before they did.


I must say that I'm not a Scorsese fan for this reason. Come to think of it, I've found all of his films that I've endured - _Taxi Driver_, _Cape Fear_, _Hugo_, _The Aviator, Shutter Island_ - to be bloated and self-important.

Give me the Coen Bros. anytime!


----------



## cwarchc

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
The original Swedish version


----------



## Wandering

^ I need to watch that trilogy.

I watched The Rocker recently, I much preferred Super, still thought it was quite good. Horror film V/H/S I also saw, fine horror film, some of the stories I felt were very spooky, especially considering it a dvd release, though I think it showed in limited theaters and award shows.


----------



## Flamme

Cool irish drama comedy...With a bit of ''street'' humour but not too much
Murphy and Farrel great in roles of romantic market worker and a street thug, Farrel ofcourse...Rest of the crew follows...For brain relaxation from all the ''serious'' movies...


----------



## Vaneyes

*Soldier in the Rain* (1963), starring Jackie Gleason, Steve McQueen, Tuesday Weld, Ed Nelson. This is a film that eluded me for nearly fifty years. I wish it had continued that evasiveness. it's awful. Three thumbs down.

Gleason plays it straight. McQueen adopts buffoonery. They play fast friends as wheeling-dealing US Army sergeants. It's never convincing. The personality chasm is too vast.

Tuesday Weld (Bobby Jo Pepperdine) is 19, playing a character that's, "I'm 18 and a half!" It doesn't matter.

The only highlight. Supreme character actor Ed Nelson (MP Sgt. James Priest) turns in another illuminating performance with that patented disarming smile. BTW, Ed turned 84 nine days ago, and for 62 years he's remained married to the same (must be lovely) woman.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

samurai said:


> _*Smiley's People *_*{the 1982 tv mini-series] Disc One, containing Eposodes 1 and 2, *starring the irreplaceable Alec Guinness. This is a three disc series from *Netflix,* and I can't wait to view the other two.


This is celluloid art at its finest. Continue to enjoy.


----------



## Lunasong

Skyfall, entertaining James Bond movie.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> That's probably my least favorite Scorsese film, and lately there's been a few stinkers. I hated Casino's storyline and off-the-charts violence. Even when directed at Sharon Stone, of all people. You know it's gotta be bad, if that thought happens.
> 
> I saw it during its first run and was seated amongst kindly grandmothers. I wondered what they were doing there. The violence had been much publicized. Head in the vice, etc., etc. To see a Vegas travelogue?
> 
> It was disheartening to witness their anguish, when the stuff started. I left before they did.


I haven't seen some of Scorsese's lesser works, only the big ones (_Goodfellas, Taxi Driver, Raging Bull, The Departed_). To be honest if I would have seen _Casino_ before the movies I just mentioned I might have liked it more. There's definitely a lot in _Casino_ that is present in his other gang movies so I felt like what I was watching wasn't exactly new. Still, I love his style.

Started watching David Lynch's _Twin Peaks_, the series not the movie. Lynch at his best, very engrossing and totally idiosyncratic.


----------



## Vaneyes

Jeff N said:


> I haven't seen some of Scorsese's lesser works, only the big ones (_Goodfellas, Taxi Driver, Raging Bull, The Departed_). To be honest if I would have seen _Casino_ before the movies I just mentioned I might have liked it more. There's definitely a lot in _Casino_ that is present in his other gang movies so I felt like what I was watching wasn't exactly new. Still, I love his style.
> 
> Started watching David Lynch's _Twin Peaks_, the series not the movie. Lynch at his best, very engrossing and totally idiosyncratic.


I started to get a similar negative response for Gangs of New York (2002), but stuck with it, and ended up liking it. Though, I think his dependency on DiCaprio is too strong.

In ten years, the only other Scorsese work I've liked, is the Rolling Stones doc. Shine a Light (2008).

"Sinatra" has been announced. Unfortunately, it'll be a drama, rather than a doc. Mistake, I think.

From '73 to '93, Scorsese has a dozen or more of my "likes". What a career. And seemingly, a nice man, too.


----------



## Arsakes

Murder by Death (1976)










Starring:
Eileen Brennan
Truman Capote
James Coco
Peter Falk
Alec Guinness
Elsa Lanchester
David Niven
Peter Sellers
Maggie Smith


----------



## Flamme

Truman Capote as a writer Truman Capote?


----------



## Ramako

*Apollo 13*

It came out not long after I was born actually. I suppose what struck me this time was that, not so long into the future, it could quite well be that there is a generation for whom going into space is not at all a big deal; rather like us getting on the train compared to 200 years ago, or whatever it was. Weird...


----------



## Kevin Pearson

We bought the Blu-Ray version of Tim Burton's "Mars Attacks" and I have to say that the transfer to Blue-Ray is exceptional. This is one of my favorite sci-fi comedies of all time. There are so many good in-jokes and references to classic sci-fi films of the 50s and 60s. It belongs on the shelf along with "Galaxy Quest" and Young Frankenstein" in my opinion. Good stuff!


----------



## Ondine

Groundhog Day.


----------



## Flamme

Dig both from posts above


----------



## clavichorder

I saw Django Unchained in theaters on Christmas Day. It was bloody as heck and superbly morally twisted, but a very well done film I'd say. That's what I knew Tarantino was capable of based on Pulp Fiction, and in that regard he does not let down, though this film is more conventional and focused in its story telling form. The weakness might be that after the big climax, it takes too long to wrap up. And also the absurdly bloody and unrealistic business that happens with Django at the end, but its Tarantino and its what he does...


----------



## Flamme

Lenfer said:


> *François Truffaut's Stolen Kisses* (1968)
> ​


Just watched veeery good...I like Truffaut...So much vividity and spontanous acting you just cant see in modern movies...


----------



## Crudblud

clavichorder said:


> I saw Django Unchained in theaters on Christmas Day. It was bloody as heck and superbly morally twisted, but a very well done film I'd say. That's what I knew Tarantino was capable of based on Pulp Fiction, and in that regard he does not let down, though this film is more conventional and focused in its story telling form. The weakness might be that after the big climax, it takes too long to wrap up. And also the absurdly bloody and unrealistic business that happens with Django at the end, but its Tarantino and its what he does...


Tarantino is definitely a one trick pony, but for me he gets away with it by being exceptionally good at it. I probably won't see it in the cinema like I did with his last film, but looking forward to seeing it when it hits the home market.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am watching *Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone *right now. Amazingly, I have not seen any of those films until now. I really like the soundtrack, by the way.


----------



## Flamme

Who knows why is it a good thing...I dont watch anything when its ''trendy'' but wit for the dust to settle...


----------



## Wandering

Flamme said:


> Who knows why is it a good thing...I dont watch anything when its ''trendy'' but wit for the dust to settle...


 ...and the price to come down. A matinee to a film I really enjoyed, and yet I still felt cheated, redbox is awesome.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

My wife and I went out to Barnes and Noble this afternoon and in their 50% off bin I found the 1927 silent film classic "Wings" with Clara Bow on Blu-Ray. With my 10% membership discount I was lucky enough to snag this for less than $15.00 and what a steal! This movie is worth twice that. It's almost 2 1/2 hours long but it is so captivating it seems like about an hour. The dogfight scenes are just amazing and the WWI battle scenes have to be some of the best ever shot. If you have never seen this film you really should. Don't be put off because it's a silent film as it has a fabulous score attached to it. Also I must add that it was the first picture to ever win "best Picture" at the Academy Awards and now I know why.










Kevin


----------



## Ramako

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am watching *Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone *right now. Amazingly, I have not seen any of those films until now. I really like the soundtrack, by the way.


Frankly, it is IMO, by far the best part of the first two films. The films do get better later though, even if the music doesn't.


----------



## Flamme

Awesome song...If someone knows the movie in the background and where one can find it online it would be good..


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Ramako said:


> Frankly, it is IMO, by far the best part of the first two films. The films do get better later though, even if the music doesn't.


I most definitely agree.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re Potter, I never noticed the music much, but isn't that a good sign? That the movie is doing its job.

John Williams was nominated for Oscars early on. Throughout, the technical side received kudos, especially from the Art Directors Guild. IIRC the series never won an Oscar. Hopefully, they'll atleast receive a special recognition award. They deserve that much. The forgotten, and travesties of, are all too common in Academy of Arts & Sciences history.

I saw three or four films from the series, and look forward to seeing the remainder one day. Maybe via a Blu-ray box.


----------



## Wandering

I watched the somewhat older flick The January Man, the 'A-list' cast made me do it. Didn't care for the film, haven't yet seen any ratings on IMDb, I'm guessing I'm not alone. The film seemed to turn into an outright comedy at the end, that was weird, I know Kline was in it but really?


----------



## Arsakes

Pink Panther 2 (2009)

Not as bad as some of my friends claim so!


----------



## Guest

Got my buddy _Ted_ for christmas and watched it with him last night. It was ok, had some funny moments but was too predictable to be hilarious. Now I'm looking forward to watching Jerry Stiller in _The Independent_.


----------



## Wandering

^ WELL I AGREE

BUT, when I watch a raunchy comedy, originality isn't even slightly in my expectation. 

I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Chrythes

The Hills Have Eyes. I liked its brutality.


----------



## Wandering

^Was it the original or remake?


----------



## Chrythes

The remake. I was thinking about which one to watch, but since I heard the new one is more brutal, and it's what I wanted at the moment, I went with it. Is the older better?


----------



## Guest

_Treasure of the Sierra Madre_

One of my top...er, 10, or maybe 20? Great playing by the gold-hunting trio, and honours stolen by Walter Huston (father of the film's director, John, who himself appears as a well-off American from whom Bogart asks three times for money).

I'd rather watch this kind of movie than a Scorsese or Tarantino anyday of the week.


----------



## Flamme

Tarantino makes junk lately...


----------



## Wandering

Chrythes said:


> The remake. I was thinking about which one to watch, but since I heard the new one is more brutal, and it's what I wanted at the moment, I went with it. Is the older better?


I hadn't seen it in forever almost. It is very old and low tech, I wouldn't say it is less brutal, but that the brutality of the remake has all the great mod fx for the exihibtion of BRUTALITY. I enjoyed the remake also, it screwed with my head, as most good horror films are supposed to. If you're the 'all bottled-in' type, it can also be very relieving.


----------



## Flamme

Those were times when Craven made great movies...


----------



## Wandering

^ Selling out is the privilege of his much earned reputation, I don't really blame him, the mighty dollar rules.










'The Breakfast of Champions'

Had to use that quote from the film Smoke.

I just saw on the news that Starbucks is giving back ten cents if you use a recyclable cup. W.T.F.! If you want Starbucks coffee, simply put twice the grounds in your maker. To put a smile on the Companies mug, try using the same conscientious mug when you drink it. 

Coffee is so hip and 'the in thing', but smoking is overruled with tyranny, I got news, 'You are going to die, sorry!'

This is all just too nuts!


----------



## Flamme

I love the Smoke...


----------



## Arsakes




----------



## Wandering

^ Still hadn't seen that. I remember when it came out, some critics liked it, not thinking they would.


----------



## Ravndal

The Princess Bride

Pretty cool.


----------



## Wandering

^ Awesome flick.

Bottoms Up!


----------



## Ravndal

Haha. That guy was so annoying. I was praying for an early death 

^Wow that came out brutal. Though, his voice left a mental scarring.


----------



## Vaneyes

I liked the ending of Niedermann in *The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest* (2009). :lol:


----------



## Ravndal

Wow. That was a weird translation from the original title. Long time ago since i saw the movie, i just remember that being the weakest in the trilogy. or perhaps it was the third. hmm.. was it any good?


----------



## Vaneyes

They were all good. No weak links.

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo / The Girl Who Played with Fire / The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest | Män som hatar kvinnor / Flickan som lekte med elden / Luftslottet som sprängdes


----------



## Wandering

^ I disagree. I'm a mystery buff, the first book was a real who done it, therefore my fav, this also made the last book a boar. The only great thing about the last book, is seeing the dominoes fall, especially that weasel guy mentioned by Vaneyes. In the last book, you knew it was coming from a mile away, Blomkvist and company had proof of a great many details almost all along, it was pathetique even very humorous seeing all these espionage guys who think they are unbreakable and a complete unknown being observed and studied the whole time.


----------



## Vaneyes

I speak of the movies. The books I'm not interested in.


----------



## Crudblud

Clovis said:


> ^ I disagree. I'm a mystery buff, the first book was a real who done it, therefore my fav, this also made the last book a boar.


If you cut a boar, does it not bleed? You conservative anti-boarists make me sick with your blatant and historically ignorant propaganda.


----------



## Wandering

If you stab it, does it not squeal?


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix, Smiley's People,* Disc # 2 ,containing Episodes 3 and 4. Once again, a simply stunning performance by Alec Guinness.


----------



## Wandering

You reminded me of my long neglect of these fine porkherpiece theater classics, I need to watch them again.


----------



## Arsakes

Clovis said:


> ^ Still hadn't seen that. I remember when it came out, some critics liked it, not thinking they would.


Good 'historical drama' movie and I like it, maybe not prize worthy.
Perhaps people didn't like it because there is much scenery and less talking and action, though I find those aspects rightly done.


----------



## PetrB

Arn (via netflix basic) ~ biopic of Arn Magnusson, Knight Templar, based on the trilogy by Jean Guillou; The Road to Jerusalem / The Knight Templar / The Kingdom at the end of the road. -- medieval saga. Period, 1100's - including the Crusades during the Battle for Jerusalem when Salidin was the Crusader's opponent. Two hours, not slow, not fast, but a pace I thought apropos of a the scale of this medieval saga.


----------



## PetrB

Crudblud said:


> If you cut a boar, does it not bleed? You conservative anti-boarists make me sick with your blatant and historically ignorant propaganda.


Snorting laughter very appropriate here...


----------



## KenOC

Zero Dark Thirty. A grim, violent movie, but a good one.


----------



## Ravndal

PetrB said:


> Arn (via netflix basic) ~ biopic of Arn Magnusson, Knight Templar, based on the trilogy by Jean Guillou; The Road to Jerusalem / The Knight Templar / The Kingdom at the end of the road. -- medieval saga. Period, 1100's - including the Crusades during the Battle for Jerusalem when Salidin was the Crusader's opponent. Two hours, not slow, not fast, but a pace I thought apropos of a the scale of this medieval saga.


Should check out the books, if you havent read them. The film was a dissapointment.


----------



## Guest

Introduced my sister and her boyfriend to _Mulholland Drive_ last night. Watching it again for the nth time made me appreciate its genius even more. Easily one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Wandering

^ Going need re-watch that one, and Inland Empire.

I saw Moonrise Kingdom yesterday. Much of Anderson's quirkiness can distract from the story, especially if you don't care for his brand of humor, irony, and in particular the way he dramatically culminates and closes his films. I found this less the case in this film than others, a classic and timeless tale can hardly become too cumbersome. It brought back some of my own childhood memories, as it probably will for many others, it is also one of the best romances I've ever seen on film. 

For some reason, I'd never seen Mixed Nuts until a few days ago. An excellent Steve Martin comedy, should've watched it during the holidays, tisk tisk.


----------



## Ravndal

Well said. I cant stop praising that film.


----------



## Flamme

Well not bad but not really good either...Average...All that pow wowo boom...Machism and stuff...I dig main actors a lot though...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

PetrB said:


> Arn (via netflix basic) ~ biopic of Arn Magnusson, Knight Templar, based on the trilogy by Jean Guillou; The Road to Jerusalem / The Knight Templar / The Kingdom at the end of the road. -- medieval saga. Period, 1100's - including the Crusades during the Battle for Jerusalem when Salidin was the Crusader's opponent. Two hours, not slow, not fast, but a pace I thought apropos of a the scale of this medieval saga.


Sounds very interesting. I'll watch it one of these days. Thank you!


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> Zero Dark Thirty. A grim, violent movie, but a good one.


I'm surprised how fast this was produced...wondering if The White House or mission members served as consultants.

In light of Obama and H. Clinton interviews, 60 Minutes, etc., anything strike you as new info? Sea burial of ObL? The stealth chopper left behind?


----------



## Ravndal

"Get Low". Incredibly touching movie.


----------



## Crudblud

_Dagon_

Middling Lovecraft "adaptation" from Brian Yuzna (producer of _Re-Animator_ and _From Beyond_, both of which are light years ahead of this) with good lead performance, good practical effects, bad CGI and an overall third rate production.


----------



## samurai

PetrB said:


> Arn (via netflix basic) ~ biopic of Arn Magnusson, Knight Templar, based on the trilogy by Jean Guillou; The Road to Jerusalem / The Knight Templar / The Kingdom at the end of the road. -- medieval saga. Period, 1100's - including the Crusades during the Battle for Jerusalem when Salidin was the Crusader's opponent. Two hours, not slow, not fast, but a pace I thought apropos of a the scale of this medieval saga.


This one's been on my queue for quite some time now. Based on your recommendation, I intend to move it up very soon. Thanks for mentioning it, and thus reminding me of its existence!


----------



## PetrB

Ravndal said:


> Should check out the books, if you havent read them. The film was a dissapointment.


Just might - which is why I made a note of them when listing the film here.

Any of the best of films from books is usually a disappointment. The book can fully do what is the 'interior' of the characters, a film and acting only 'external' signals, i.e. at least without getting intolerably 'talky' like many a George Bernard Shaw 'play'


----------



## Ramako

Finished watching the LOTR series last night... _Again_...


----------



## Flamme

They are good movies although im not a big fan of Tolkien but those movies are nice idealistic fairytales nice to watch and enjoy ofcourse in fireworks of special effects never seen before on screen.


----------



## Wandering

I saw Get Low about a year ago. I thought it was a good film, honestly can't even remember a good deal of it, the ending in particular, what a shame. 

Need.....fish oil.....please......desperate....


----------



## Vaneyes

*Seven Pounds* (2008), starring Will Smith (Ben), Rosario Dawson (Emily). The supporters are well cast, including Emily's big dog Duke. Directed by chick-flick director Gabriele Muccini.

This CF is sad to morbid. It tugs at your heart each minute. So much so, that you're ready to become a donor. Sign me up!

One thumb up. That's all I have left.


----------



## Flamme

Saw the recommandation for this flick here on of the first pages...Very nice and vivid bout idealsit in cruel world of foul play...Stewart great and very convincing as well as other actors...Whole movie carries the touch of old times in language in particular...


----------



## Guest

I watched Green Lantern over the weekend - incredibly, horribly boring. This was such a disappointment, as I was such a huge fan of the comics when I was younger. Ryan Reynolds sucked. For a film that spent so much time in character development, I couldn't care less about any of the characters. And then the action - which you would think would be the central focus of an action film - was anti-climactic and boring. At least I checked it out from the library and didn't spend anything for it.


----------



## Sonata

No movies lately. However, after receiving the "Golden Girls: season one" DVD set for Christmas, I now have the complete series. I have watched every episode a few times over the years. But now I'm starting from episode one and working my way through the series.  Just started disc 2 of season one.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> No movies lately. However, after receiving the "Golden Girls: season one" DVD set for Christmas, I now have the complete series. I have watched every episode a few times over the years. But now I'm starting from episode one and working my way through the series.  Just started disc 2 of season one.


Preparing already for your golden years?


----------



## kv466

Texas Chainsaw 3D

"...do your thing, cous!..."


----------



## Head_case

"Życie jako śmiertelna choroba przenoszona drogą płciową "










Epic! Starring the unforgettable Monica Krzyzwkowska. Translates roughly as ....errr...go googletranslate that!

Film for romantic lovers lol






The soundtrack is superb....and then I realised it was written by a composer no less than Wojiech Kilar - one of my favourite Polish film composers.


----------



## Wandering

^ Horror fans are one of the most forgiving lot, yes I'm gonna watch Chainsaw 3D. I don't really reserve the right to complain too much over all these half-baked re-makes, when you and I pay to see them, the industry trumped the dupe, bottom line.


----------



## Chrythes

Up.

A very original idea and some hilarious moments (especially the dogs) - it was very enjoyable. But I felt that it was missing something, and I'm not sure what. Maybe more dialogue? Maybe more characters? I actually got a bit bored after the action started. As much as it seems big, it felt for me somewhat small. It's like 2 fragments of 2 different worlds glued together without too much depth. I don't know, maybe I'm too picky, since I enjoyed it very much and consider it one of the best movies by Pixar.


----------



## Wandering

*Squirrel!*


----------



## Wandering

fav pix still Finding Nemo

I'm considering renting Bourne Legacy or I Saw the Devil before the weekend.

Might watch Pitch Perfect soon also.


----------



## KenOC

Night before last...Zero Dark Thirty. Grim and disturbing, a good movie I guess...


----------



## Crudblud

I really enjoyed both _Up_ and _Wall-E_.

Most recently saw _Cosmopolis_, a perplexing and challenging film from David Cronenberg based on the Don DeLillo novel. Robert Pattinson of _Twilight_ fame stars as a sociopathic billionaire whose artificial world slowly self destructs over the course of a long limousine ride. The dialogue, performances and setting are all purposely artificial, and Cronenberg frames it in a typically clinical way that shows the action unequivocally yet makes for an ambiguous film. The characters are grotesque and make the film quite difficult to watch, and I know quite a lot of people who saw it are either indifferent, bored or outright angry about it. I think it's worth seeing, but don't expect to like it.


----------



## Wandering

That reminded me of American Psycho, I'd only read the book by DeLillo, also The Body Artist, come to think of it, they both reminded me of American Psycho.



Libra be on my shelf collecting dust, for now at least.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Last night we watched a documentary called The Sci-Fi Boys on Netflix. It features interviews with the likes of Stephen Spielberg, George Lucas, Peter Jackson, John Landis and others as to the pioneers of early science fiction movie making and what inspired them. Really cool to actually see some of these guys early stuff made as teenagers. They discuss influences like Ray Harryhausen, Roger Corman, Forest J. Ackerman (publisher of Monsters of Flimland) and other early pioneers of monster makeup, special effects, animation and science fiction and horror. If science fiction film making or films is one of your interests don't miss this documentary.

After that we had to watch Peter Jackson's King Kong again. I think the way Jackson tells the Kong story leaves something to be desired but the special effects scenes are quite awesome once they reach the island. I love the battle scenes of Kong with the dinosaurs and the scene of the brontosaurus stampede was just so cool to watch.

No matter what I still prefer the original King Kong from 1933. The stop motion animation paved the way for great stuff in the future by Harryhausen and others.



















Kevin


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Jackson's King Kong's was a pile of garbage IMO, but same goes for Transformers, The Avengers, all these ****ty blockbusters. I don't watch movies to see CGI video game effects. I'd rather watch Godzilla vs. Spacegodzilla. Which, coincidentally, is the last movie I saw.


----------



## Wandering

^ The last thing I honestly enjoyed from Cronenberg was A History of Violence.


----------



## Sonata

Iron Man: Watched the first half last night and we'll try to finish tonight. More my husband's type of movie than mine, but it's not bad.


----------



## Crudblud

Clovis said:


> ^ The last thing I honestly enjoyed from Cronenberg was A History of Violence.


Cosmopolis is the first one I've seen of his that wasn't a horror or sci-fi film, so I don't really know anything about the films he made with Viggo Mortensen, but I am interested in seeing all of his films.


----------



## Flamme

Cronenebergs first obscure works are friggin state of art but later ones...


----------



## Wandering

To comment you guys above. I'm a big fan of Mortensen, by saying I did not enjoy the films, isn't entirely true considering it is upon re-watching Eastern Promises that I found it less interesting, this has yet to be the case with A History of Violence.

In A Dangerous Method, it was awesome, Mortensen as Freud, way too cool, didn't care for the pathetic debauchery sum up of Jung, not that I believe his hocus pocus. Far bigger as fan of Freud, were all is a primal abased base, inescapable and all consuming.

I'm still a Crony, dill death do us part.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Tonight we watched a sci-fi classic from 1956 called The Mole People. I really enjoyed this film more than I thought I would Granted the costumes for the Mole People are hokey by today's standards but it still worked if you remember this was a 50s sci-fi flick.

The basic premise of the film is that some archaeologists discover an ancient artifact that seems to point to an ancient Sumerian civilization that survived Noah's flood. The team journey on a dangerous epidition up a mountain and discover more evidence. One of the archaeologists fall through a hole into a deep cavern and the team climb in after him only to find he is dead. An earthquake traps the team down there but it results in them finding an ancient Sumerian culture who have enslaved the mole people to do their dirty work. It's kind of Edgar Rice Burroughs in it's style of storytelling but I found it quite entertaining. It's only around 1:20 long so it's fairly face paced.


----------



## Crudblud

Kevin Pearson said:


>


Now that is my kind of film.


----------



## Wandering

I myself would go for Attack of The Killer Tomatoes.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Clovis said:


> I myself would go for Attack of The Killer Tomatoes.


Or Killer Clowns From Outer Space?


----------



## Guest

Ramako said:


> Finished watching the LOTR series last night... _Again_...


Me too. Even my wife made me watch the last hour of ROTK when it was shown on Channel 4: I'd only finished watching the extended DVD the week before!



Flamme said:


> View attachment 11640
> 
> Saw the recommandation for this flick here on of the first pages...Very nice and vivid bout idealsit in cruel world of foul play...Stewart great and very convincing as well as other actors...Whole movie carries the touch of old times in language in particular...


Great actor - at playing himself, anyway, and always watchable - love this film, and it's companion "Mr Deeds Goes to Town".



DrMike said:


> I watched Green Lantern over the weekend - incredibly, horribly boring. This was such a disappointment, as I was such a huge fan of the comics when I was younger. Ryan Reynolds sucked. For a film that spent so much time in character development, I couldn't care less about any of the characters. And then the action - which you would think would be the central focus of an action film - was anti-climactic and boring. At least I checked it out from the library and didn't spend anything for it.


I think I had to give this one up. It was, as you say, terrible!



Chrythes said:


> Up.
> 
> A very original idea and some hilarious moments (especially the dogs) - it was very enjoyable. But I felt that it was missing something, and I'm not sure what. Maybe more dialogue? Maybe more characters? I actually got a bit bored after the action started. As much as it seems big, it felt for me somewhat small. It's like 2 fragments of 2 different worlds glued together without too much depth. I don't know, maybe I'm too picky, since I enjoyed it very much and consider it one of the best movies by Pixar.


Touching at the beginning. Being a softy, I had a lump in my throat reading a review to my wife before I'd even seen it!



Kevin Pearson said:


> After that we had to watch Peter Jackson's King Kong again. I think the way Jackson tells the Kong story leaves something to be desired but the special effects scenes are quite awesome once they reach the island. I love the battle scenes of Kong with the dinosaurs and the scene of the brontosaurus stampede was just so cool to watch.
> 
> No matter what I still prefer the original King Kong from 1933. The stop motion animation paved the way for great stuff in the future by Harryhausen and others.


This was shown on C5 at the weekend, and I'd forgotten how good it was. Jackson just bites into the story with so much fun - over the top, perhaps, especially the bronto charge, which had me laughing, and the insects, which had me squirming. The one thing he doesn't do well, for me, is sadness, so I didn't find the ending quite as moving as I think he was trying to make it.



regressivetransphobe said:


> Jackson's King Kong's was a pile of garbage IMO, but same goes for Transformers, The Avengers, all these ****ty blockbusters. I don't watch movies to see CGI video game effects. I'd rather watch Godzilla vs. Spacegodzilla. Which, coincidentally, is the last movie I saw.


Superhero movies are getting a bit samey. I liked Hellboy, Thor and Iron Man. Avengers was better than I expected, with some wit. But I'm less fatigued by the CGI than the endless crashing and banging!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

200 Motels


----------



## Wandering

Seconds with Roc Hudson










This is also a film on my to watch list. I vividly remember parts of this film from my childhood. Has anyone seen this one?


----------



## Ravndal

Just saw "Seeking a friend for the end of the world". Such a sad movie. Still dripping tears haha


----------



## Vaneyes

"Argo" Affleck was one of those receiving Oscars' annual snubs today. 

Looks like the "Ls" have it. Lincoln et Les Mis.

Reminder - Golden Globes this Sunday.


----------



## samurai

*Smiley's People {final disc, via Netflix},* starring Alec Guinness, Barry Foster, Patrick Stewart and Bernard Hepton. Now it's on to _*Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy. *_


----------



## Flamme

Wow 3 hours but Worthy of every penny...!Old skool way of filming very factual precise great actors both Charlie and Bugliosi and the rest of the crew girls in particular reveals a lot a must watch...


----------



## bassClef

The World's Fastest Indian - liked it alot, it's almost true too.


----------



## realdealblues

The Sweeney (2012)









Decent British action thriller based on the original 70's TV show with John Thaw. Ray Winstone was a good choice. Nothing I hadn't seen before, but enjoyable and easily a 6.5/10 for me.


----------



## Guest

I re-watched "Sherlock Holmes: Game of Shadows" the other night on Blu-ray. I have to admit that when I saw the trailers for the first of these, I thought they looked absurd. I had seen some of Guy Ritchie's movies and enjoyed them, but didn't think his style would play well with a period piece on Sherlock Holmes. I was pleasantly surprised. I enjoy the first better, and acknowledge that this one gets a bit too convoluted, but I still enjoyed it.

Tomorrow I will be going to see what all the fuss is about "Les Miserables." I actually am expecting good things. I knew that Anne Hathaway could sing - not operatic or anything, but still she has a very nice voice. I was also aware of Hugh Jackman's talents. Russell Crowe? Well, my expectations aren't as high, but then I'm not looking for an opera. I guess that is the trade-off - in opera you get superb voices in (frequently) less than ideal bodies and acting capabilities. In musicals - especially cinematic musicals - more emphasis is placed on the physical beauty and the acting, but I think here they pulled from perhaps the best that Hollywood has to offer in terms of acting and singing capabilities. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Count

Avid Coen Brother' fan, first time I've watched this though - fantastic. John Turturro is one of my all time favorite actors, he's so diverse. Three of their films I've seen him in, completely different. I didn't even get the cross-character thing I get with most actors too.

The rest of the cast was great, but for me, he stole the show. (Even though he wasn't the main attraction)


----------



## Vaneyes

What would the Oscars be without a little politics and controversy. 2013 is no different.

I haven't seen these two films, but I'm looking forward, when they come to a TV screen near me.

Re playing with the facts, here's a good article on what and what's not included in *Zero Dark Thirty*. At the front of all this kerfuffle, the torture card.

http://www.vulture.com/2013/01/zero-dark-thirty-torture-depiction-is-not-endorsement.html

Far more absurd is what happened in *Flight.* Not much controversy and zero politics in this one.

This is clearly fiction, especially when the director ignored his flying consultant about the film's highlight.

Good supplement article dealing with "Captain" Denzel Washington's heroics--'Can airliners really fly upside down?'

http://www.cnn.com/2013/01/10/travel/flight-movie-united-232/index.html?hpt=hp_t3

View attachment 11769
View attachment 11768


----------



## Wandering

I watch Seconds with Roc Hudson, I really enjoyed the film, sort of a risqué Twilight Zone type film, didn't think it added up too well, had a The Trial vibe of eeriness that went a little sour with a less exciting less mysterious twist. Still very good, a forgotten gem.

Thanks for the link to Zero Dark Thirty article, awesome.


----------



## Flamme

Never heard of it tnx for idea will borrow!Did ya watch it online or?


----------



## Wandering

?

Yeah, a cheaper option, a digi purchase on Amazon, did this compared to the far more pricey disc. Probably a number of ways to get your hands on it, just to watch at least?

Hadn't even heard of that Helter Skelter flick, gotta see, must see, thnx.


----------



## Ravndal

I saw "The Terminal" yesterday. Seen it before, but it was a long time ago, and a great movie worth being rewatched. Loving these "feelgood" movies...


----------



## Ravndal

I just finished "Anna Karenina" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1781769/

Beautiful movie. great music and visually perfect. But i did not understand a ******* thing towards the end.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ravndal said:


> I just finished "Anna Karenina" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1781769/
> 
> Beautiful movie. great music and visually perfect. But i did not understand a ******* thing towards the end.


I look forward to. Fine director, Joe Wright.


----------



## Ravndal

Indeed. And! Both Mr Darcy And Elisabeth Bennet plays in it! (Got a little guilty pleasure for Pride & prejudice)


----------



## Sonata

Mystery Alaska. About a tiny Alaskan town that lives and breathes pond hockey, and what happens when they land an exhibition game with the New York Rangers. Great movie! Third time I've seen it, and I'm sure I'll watch another time or two in the future.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

"As far as my feet will carry me" - a story of a German prisoner of war who managed to escape from a labor camp in Siberia, make it back home across the whole continent and not get caught by the KGB on the way.


----------



## emiellucifuge

^that sounds interesting....

I watched Fargo last night. Its meant to be a great classic but im not sure what I think...


----------



## Guest

emiellucifuge said:


> ^that sounds interesting....
> 
> I watched Fargo last night. Its meant to be a great classic but im not sure what I think...


No worries! I'll tell you what to think: it's a great classic!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Thank you.


----------



## Vaneyes

You're a bit of a goober, Ben, but I'm happy for you...since there'll be less love at the upcoming Oscars.

Steven (Spielberg's last GG and Oscar wins for film, 1999) looked a li'l doubtful at about 1:40 of this clip. heh heh


----------



## Flamme

Kick *** flick...Dont made them like this anymore...One who reads between the lines can see references on mind control and ''rebirth'' tehniques of secret agencies...Hudson is great very skillfulll and prone to transforamtion from funny to scary scenes in a blink of an eye...Film has very creepy atmosphere...Rest of the crew especially girl ones also great...


----------



## KenOC

Saw "Beasts of the Southern Wild" last night. A very strange film, difficult to comment on...


----------



## Vaneyes

*Tyson* (1995). TV movie, boxer biography starring George C. Scott (Cus D'Amato), Paul Winfield (Don King), Michael Jai White (Tyson). Interesting characterizations, but none too close to the mark. Winfield's King is the better of. Liked his hair. Optional viewing. One thumb up.


----------



## Flamme

KenOC said:


> Saw "Beasts of the Southern Wild" last night. A very strange film, difficult to comment on...


Documentary?


----------



## KenOC

Flamme said:


> Documentary?


I hope not.


----------



## Flamme

lol Without googling sounds like that...


----------



## Flamme

Beautiful movie about finnish children of war soul touching...


----------



## Ravndal

miss marple: a pocket full of rye


----------



## bukowski

Django Unchained. very... Tarantino. loved it!


----------



## samurai

_*J. Edgar,*_ starring Judi Dench, Naomi Watts and Leonardo DiCaprio. Quite a sympathetic portrait of a very controversial and powerful man by Clint Eastwood.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Listzomania 1975









Note I used the Family Friendly Pic for the Film !!!!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*"The North Face" (Nordwand")* - a German/Austrian/Swiss film about a team of climbers that set out to climb the Eiger, one of the most difficult Alpine peaks. Some of the scenery would make a great video for Strauss' _Alpine Symphony _.


----------



## Flamme

Sounds great...Are you into mountaineering?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I absolutely love the mountains, but the only kind of climbing I have ever done is on foot up the safe and well-trodden pathways.


----------



## Ravndal

Miss Marple: The Pale Horse


----------



## Sonata

I went to watch Amadeus the other night, and I found Netflix had removed it. WHAT? They only had it on there for about a month. Then I thought, well Mr. Holland's Opus will do. No! So I settled for a couple episodes of Futurama, which is always a fun show.


----------



## Flamme

SiegendesLicht said:


> I absolutely love the mountains, but the only kind of climbing I have ever done is on foot up the safe and well-trodden pathways.


Im more into mountain biking...Although i mostly drive in my town and nature around it...
Have you watched 




 ?


----------



## tahnak

Joe Wright's Anna Karenina... Good... lovely art direction and capable performances.


----------



## Count

I watched the English version of the Russian film Come and See. "is a 1985 Soviet war drama and psychological thriller film about and occurring during the Nazi German occupation of the Byelorussian SSR." is the briefest explanation of the film, but you really have to watch it instead of read about it. It was strange, unlike any film I've seen.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ *inwardly groan*


----------



## Crudblud

SiegendesLicht said:


> ^ *inwardly groan*


Oh give it a rest, will you?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dimboola The Movie --- Its an experience.......

Plot
A London newspaper correspondent travels to the colorful town of Dimboola, Australia to write a story, and has many delightful experiences with the locals in this charming, exceptionally well-filmed comedy. For him, the fun begins when he sees that a major wedding is about to occur. For a lark, he dresses up as a woman and crashes the bride's shower. Next he goes to the bawdy stag party and learns all sorts of interesting secrets about the bride and groom. The film was shot in Dimboola by Tom Cowan, this being his first time he'd worked with Panavision. Visually the film is rich, loaded with action between each frame. Critics received the film badly. It was a box office disaster and would weigh heavily on Duigan's directorial career.

be scared very scared......

Read more: http://www.answers.com/topic/dimboola-film#ixzz2IO19Vka6


----------



## Flamme

Very good american history movie very real i think, great Damon Hackman and the rest of the crew...







Very heavy movie not for those with weaker stomach but still very powerfull and full of life although he deals most with darkness and death...Scenes that make your blood runs cold...But also story bout love and sacrifice...Very real no make up like in most hollywood pieces...


----------



## Arsakes

Shaolin (2010)


----------



## Guest

Saw _Argo_ last night. Loved it; smart script, good acting, well-paced from start to finish, and of course very thrilling. Only complaint would be that Iranians were painted in a pretty unflattering light with little to no redeeming qualities. Other than that, great movie. Not necessarily "best picture" material (my vote would be for _The Master_ but that wish won't come true) but still a good film.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Kobayashi's Anti-War Trilogy The Human Condition:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Dziga Vertov's Man with a Movie Camera (1929)










Watched it before a couple of times, but this time with a great quality on DVD.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Gladiator and I didn't like it at all !


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Woody Allen's To Rome with Love










The idea of shower singing on the stage was magical! :lol: Bravo Woody Allen! But the other three stories, perhaps because of not as haunting as this, go rather boring, but still a good movie and really worth watching!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Romeo and Juliet 1912 from Pathé Series (2003 restored version) 

Old, silent and short, but still more original than any other modern adaptation I've watched.


----------



## KenOC

Tonight, The Cruel Sea, 1953, Jack Hawkins etc, Ealing Studios. A collection of short scenes, each with its cliche. Boring...sorry!


----------



## Chrythes

Lately, for some reason, I've been wanting to watch thrillers from the 90's. And since I haven't watched many films with Harrison Ford I decided to find out some. 

The Fugitive - Very convincing acting by Ford, especially since most of what he does is translated by his body. Maybe it's just me, but even though he's presented as a purely good protagonist, I was still wondering if he was really innocent. The suspense and tension are well kept throughout the movie. 

Presumed Innocent - Again, one with Ford being convicted as a murderer. Fine performance by Ford, and being a well made thriller the movie keeps you guessing who's the killer.


----------



## Guest

***********--a rather shocking movie about the cruel treatment of a 13 year old Arab-American from both parents and kids at school, and it deals rather graphically with her sexual awakening. Although the actual actress was 19 when she made it, she definitely looks like a young teen, which makes her sexual interactions (with both adults and teens) even creepier. It has a good cast and was well done, but it's rather disturbing and probably not for everyone.


----------



## Ravndal

The curious case of Benjamin Button. 

Beatiful movie.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Wasp Woman.... aka The Bee Girl and Insect Woman - a personal fav - the original version that is...

The film's musical score, written by Fred Katz, was originally written for A Bucket of Blood. 
The score was used in a total of seven films, including The Little Shop of Horrors and Creature from the Haunted Sea.






there is a new version !!! but looks not in quite the same style !!


----------



## Guest

Il_Penseroso said:


> Gladiator and I didn't like it at all !


What was it about Gladiator that you didn't like?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

MacLeod said:


> What was it about Gladiator that you didn't like?


That Russell Crowe was in it ... maybe....


----------



## Flamme

Russel Crow is kick *** well was...


----------



## Il_Penseroso

No I had no problem with Russel Crow, but the film itself was a kind of making fuss for nothing...


----------



## Flamme

I like the action reconstruction of battles and clothes if you want 100 % historical accuracy you wont get it...
Anyway







Good documentary about secret language of tatoos of criminals in russian jails and about bad conditions there like gulags...Worth watching...


----------



## violadude

I just got back from seeing Life of Pi. It was one of the best movies I've seen in a while. Beautiful cinematography and emotionally filling. It was one of those movies that makes you feel like you haven't really lived yet. It was by 20th Century Fox so I guess I can say that Hollywood still comes up with something that's not trash at least once in a while. I don't know how it is in comparison to the book though.


----------



## Kieran

MacLeod said:


> What was it about Gladiator that you didn't like?


I didn't like that film either. Story was a bit ridiculous, it was filmed glossily like a Pepsi commercial and though the acting was fine, it didn't do anything at all for me. Haven't watched it since it came out in the cinema...


----------



## Arsakes

Expendables 2.
It was full of action and I quite enjoyed it


----------



## Flamme

Kieran said:


> I didn't like that film either. Story was a bit ridiculous, it was filmed glossily like a Pepsi commercial and though the acting was fine, it didn't do anything at all for me. Haven't watched it since it came out in the cinema...


Well guys what do you expect from a movie about gladiators...It was much much better than newer movies bout antique like Troy,Alexander the great, 300, Clash of Titans...


----------



## Kieran

Flamme said:


> Well guys what do you expect from a movie about gladiators...It was much much better than newer movies bout antique like Troy,Alexander the great, 300, Clash of Titans...


I actually enjoyed 300, because it had a cartoonish style about it. Historical accuracy was _meh_, but overall it had more wit and lightness of feel than Gladiator. But I also see why other people didn't like it. It was like pop music. As for the others, I agree.

I wish somebody would make a great historical movie about ancient Greece: I just finished Bettany Hughes book, The Hemlock Cup, about Socrates, but there's a character in there, a true real historical guy called Alcibiades, who was of Athenian aristocracy, a giant of a man, handsome as a deity, brave in battle, and in love (boys, girls, women, men and dogs among his sexual conquests), he was a high-up in Athens and went to fight against Sicily when he discovered there was a coup against him back home. Rather than return, he decamped to the enemy, Sparta, and helped them (while fathering a child with the king of Sparta's wife when the king was away fighting). the Spartans then got tired of him and he hotfooted to Persia, the old enemy, and rose through the ranks there.

He went back to Athens and eventually became a warlord in northern Greece, but was assassinated in his tent, aged about 45. I think a great movie could be made about real characters, instead of making up lame tales that don't really represent the period...


----------



## Flamme

Wre they really so sexual ''care free'' back then? I somehow doubt...


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Well, boys, girls, men and women one can at least tolerate, but dogs... 

And I enjoyed 300 too. I've seen it three times, I think.


----------



## Flamme

Its an over blown machism...And im not a weakling but that...


----------



## Kieran

Flamme said:


> Wre they really so sexual ''care free'' back then? I somehow doubt...


They absolutely were. Sexual morals weren't really an issue. In Sparta, it was regular that young man would take a younger boy - maybe about 13 years old - and be their 'mentor.' If the younger child squealed in pain through their mentorship, the young man was reprimanded, not for sexual violence but because he hadn't trained the kid to handle pain. Socrates was infatuated by Acibiades but had a virtuous nature. He never seems to have acted on it.

Ancient Greece was a loose place! What we call depravity, they'd call getting a bit of exercise...


----------



## Vaneyes

A blessing for *Sin City* (2005). *Sin City 2*, coming October 4.

View attachment 12197


----------



## Arsakes

A movie about the most perv ancient Greek? ... no thanks!

Alexander the Great (1956) was better than what we've had in last 13 years. Those 'Titans' movies are interesting to watch though.
300? I wonder if the French would make a movie and showing the English as 'monsters' who finally lose all their conquests in France!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dad and Dave: On Our Selection

Finally tired of local corruption and the harshness of his life, Dad Rudd decides to run for State Parliament
[video]http://aso.gov.au/titles/features/on-our-selection/clip3/[/video]


----------



## samurai

_*A Dangerous Method, *_starring Keira Knightley, Viggo Mortensen and Michael Fassbender. A movie which explores the rift which eventually develops between former proteges Sigmund Freud {Mortensen} and Carl Jung {Fassbender}, some of which is attributable to a former female patient of Jung's who ultimately goes on to become the first female psychoanalyst. {Via *Netflix*}.


----------



## Ravndal

Big Fish. 

Great, great, great movie!


----------



## Vaneyes

A clip from *Escape from Tomorrow* (debut at Sundance Film Fest), a feature "homemade" film shot at two Disney properties without their permission. The trailer doesn't reveal much, but I am impressed with the picture quality from store-bought cameras, and the direction. Link for CNN article below.






http://www.cnn.com/2013/01/24/showbiz/movies/escape-tomorrow-sundance-disney/index.html?hpt=hp_t4


----------



## farmerjohn

James Bond "Skyfall"

Enjoyed it. Great start with a motorcycle chase over the rooftops.

I don't watch too many films these days, but might go to see Spielberg's "Lincoln", as I hear good things about it and Lincoln is an interesting historical figure. I am a little sceptical though as I find biopics can sometimes descend into hero worship and give a sanitised portrayal of a person and make out they were more of a saint than they actually were, rather than giving a warts and all account, especially when the person is a political leader.

What I'm really looking forwards to is the new Star Wars Trilogy, even though it probably won't be a patch on the original 3.


----------



## Ravndal

Pride & Prejudice.

For the 1000th time  wonderful ost aswell.


----------



## Ravndal

Adam

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1185836/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1

Did not like it.. It was unrealistic, and had some really bad acting at times...


----------



## Vaneyes

*An Affair to Remember* (1957), a repeat viewing after many years, starring Cary Grant ('Nicky') and Deborah Kerr ('Terry').

The affair to actually remember, was the one that had just concluded with Cary and Sophia Loren. She dumped him for Carlo Ponti, and no amount of phone calls and flowers from the dumpee could reverse it.

This film has high chick flick status, but in reality it received four minor Oscar nods, and won none.

Two interesting movie moments. A bulge in the middle of Cary's forehead is a benign tumor that was later removed. The actress who plays Cary's grandmother is sixteen years older than him.

Rating: One thunb up for Cary & Deborah. One thumb down for the movie. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Your fellow nominees were more stunned than you, Ben. No, that doesn't sound right.


----------



## kv466

Looper

Gotta go stick it back in the Redbox now.


----------



## samurai

_*Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy*_ *{Parts 1 and 2, via Netflix}, *starring Alec Guinness, Ian Bannen, Bernard Hepton and Ian Richardson.
This disc also includes a great interview with its author, John le Carre. Now I'm going to have to read all three books comprising the Smiley/Karla Trilogy.


----------



## Vaneyes

samurai said:


> _*Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy*_ *{Parts 1 and 2, via Netflix}, *starring Alec Guinness, Ian Bannen, Bernard Hepton and Ian Richardson.
> This disc also includes a great interview with its author, John le Carre. Now I'm going to have to read all three books comprising the Smiley/Karla Trilogy.


Don't forget *Smiley's People*, with Alec Guinness, and *House of Cards*, with Ian Richardson. Both trilogies. :tiphat:


----------



## samurai

Vaneyes said:


> Don't forget *Smiley's People*, with Alec Guinness, and *House of Cards*, with Ian Richardson. Both trilogies. :tiphat:


Yes, Vaneyes, you are absolutely right. I've seen and read Smiley's People but will have to look into House of Cards. Thanks for the heads up! :cheers:


----------



## OboeKnight

I actually think the last thing I watched all the way through was The Lion King xD I'm not a big T.V. person at all.

The last thing I saw in theatres was Les Mis (3 times haha)


----------



## Mickey

Les Miserables. The two hours and thirty eight minutes I spent watching it, flew by. It was fun to watch and be judgemental. 
That Hugh Jackman is fine performer.


----------



## Flamme

http://newauthors.wordpress.com/2012/12/16/review-hobbit-movie/
Great adventure enjoyed every minute...Nice humour to help you forget bout lifes troubles


----------



## Flamme

Chrythes said:


> I'd call it a futuristic-noir film, which is quite a "refreshment" from all those futuristic-apocalyptic films that come out every year.
> The style is truly unique and Gilliam achieves that by creating interesting and artistic costumes and modules.
> It almost seems like it plays as a parody of the industrialized and run-by-corporations world, with no privacy whatsoever. It never takes itself too seriously as it overplays every stereotype, but still gives you a fair glance to the problems of the present.
> Even if it doesn't present anything new, it's still a very fun and visually rewarding experience!
> 
> View attachment 2980


This one too great!


----------



## moody

I've just come across ANOTHER "Titanic" film,this one from 1996, where did it surface from I've never heard of it.
Instead of the awful Leonardo di Caprio and the dreadful Kate Winslett it has the ghastly Catherine Zeta Jones but with a comparatively unknown partner --which is much better in a film of this type.
At least George C.Scott plays the captain.
All my rather long life I.ve been subjected to films,books,articles and programmes on this subject how many times can you build up to a great sinking with people and objects flying through the air ?

The only competitor for similar overkill is, I suppose,Jack the Ripper.
Incidentally,the only good version on this subject is "A Night To Remember"


----------



## Flamme

Ghastly?







Not a bad flick not at all Grant beautiful babes in company...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Flamme said:


> Ghastly?
> View attachment 12592
> 
> Not a bad flick not at all Grant beautiful babes in company...


I got it on DVD - yep some nice babes


----------



## Ravndal

Lost in Translation. Again.


----------



## Crudblud

moody said:


> All my rather long life I.ve been subjected to films,books,articles and programmes on this subject how many times can you build up to a great sinking with people and objects flying through the air ?


Clearly you haven't seen the animated version with the rapping dog.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm a sucker for *Titanic* (1997), and *A Night to Remember *(1958), but I do rest at sea, *Poseidon Adventure* (1972, 2005).

:angel::angel:

View attachment 12634
View attachment 12635


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Lincoln.

I must admit, I was surprised just how much I enjoyed this film and it has whetted my appetite to look into more of the history around the film. 

The cast was superb and the film was well paced. It seemed to fly by without ever feeling rushed. Easily 9/10.


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix*, Episodes 3 and 4 of *Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy.* Continuing excellence throughout!


----------



## JCarmel

DJANGO UNCHAINED....good film & I definetly enjoyed it but it was slightly overlong and drawn-out, to it's detriment, I thought. And I think I've had enough shot-up bodies & bursting bags of blood for the moment, till the next Tarentino comes round?!


----------



## Vaneyes

JCarmel said:


> ....I think I've had enough shot-up bodies & bursting bags of blood for the moment, till the next Tarentino comes round?!


I know I'm done with it, forever, from whomever.

And while I'm at it (continued mini-rant), stupid TV cage-fighting programs and violent video games should be banned.


----------



## Crudblud

_Crash_

The 1996 David Cronenberg adaptation of the J.G. Ballard novel. Usually I expect adaptations to be rather crap, but Cronenberg stays true to form and really captures the disturbing essence of the book.


----------



## Oldboy

Crudblud said:


> _Crash_
> 
> The 1996 David Cronenberg adaptation of the J.G. Ballard novel. Usually I expect adaptations to be rather crap, but Cronenberg stays true to form and really captures the disturbing essence of the book.


That's one of those films that rewards viewing with 'fresh eyes' - I haven't watched it for a good 10 years or so. I think I will this weekend.


----------



## Alydon

The Hobbit - but I couldn't judge as fell asleep after 20 minutes.


----------



## JCarmel

Just seen 'BRAVE'....


I've been a sucker for Pixar animated films but 'Brave' isn't quite up there with the best of them:....Toy Story, Finding Nemo, Wall-E. etc. I kind-of enjoyed it by the end, because I was sufficiently taken-up with looking at the details within the details....really the sophistication of the animation and the 'scenery' behind the action, is fantastically well-done. But the plot is an odd one...set in a medieval time, a young Scottish princess has been given a real 'Modern Miss' makeover. No, she doesn't want to commit to the Princely-Bethrothal lark but wants to continue to perform crack Archery a' la Robin Hood...and then find her own path to Personal Happiness when she's good and ready. Pa is voiced by Billy Connolly, Ma by Emma Thompson and an odd witch pops-up with an even odder voice-over by Julie Walters. Ma gets changed into a Bear, as do the 3 little brothers.....Yes, it's a wee bit strange...but it's sufficiently unpredictable to just keep you interested, as a Celtic-inspired musical soundtrack perculates around the action.
But basically......I wouldna leave the Haggis to get cold, for it.


----------



## Ravndal

Agreed. I was very disappointed of Brave as well.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Yea...Brave is just OK. The digital artwork is pretty amazing but the story was just too meh! I'm getting pretty wore out on the women can do anything as good or better than men stories. So far the brain washing is not working...at least not on me anyway.

Kevin


----------



## brianwalker

Paul Thomas Anderson - The Master. 

Best film of 2012. Go see it now if you haven't already. Get the bluray, not the dvd, because it's all about the gorgeous visuals.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Live Free or Die Hard *(2007), starring Bruce Willis, Timothy Olyphant, Justin Long. A repeat viewing. More fantasy than usual in this episode. Body count is similar, with director Len Wiseman preferring a quick clean kill. Olyphant's villian doesn't do it for me. Poor casting. One thumb up.

View attachment 12979


----------



## Ravndal

Kevin Pearson said:


> Yea...Brave is just OK. The digital artwork is pretty amazing but the story was just too meh! *I'm getting pretty wore out on the women can do anything as good or better than men stories*. So far the brain washing is not working...at least not on me anyway.
> 
> Kevin


I'm not completely sure what you meant there


----------



## Oldboy

Zombieland! Much better than I expected.


----------



## PetrB

Django ~ Quentin Tarantino, and very finely done.


----------



## tdc

PetrB said:


> Django ~ Quentin Tarantino, and very finely done.


But can this man create a good movie without violence and coarse language? That's what I'd like to see. Tarantino is too much shock value for my tastes.


----------



## Sonata

Shawshank Redemption: my absolute favorite movie.


----------



## KenOC

Lincoln -- Great acting etc. but a totally lifeless picture. Stagey and uninspired. Basically, manufactured. Credit, though, for some little-known history.


----------



## JCarmel

*King of Comedy *dvd

Considering how much of my life I've spent in front of a TV or in a cinema watching movies, it's worrying how relatively few I like to watch, repeatedly. But I always enjoy this rather offbeat film, about an amateur would-be comedian determined to enjoy his 15 minutes in the limelight.....no matter how he achieves it. His motto 'better be king for a night, than a schmuk for Life!"..and his persistance in pursuing this goal, is embarrassing to watch and for other characters in the storyline to deal with.. but I am always kind-of gunning for him to achieve it, despite having watched the dvd many times! Robert de Niro and Jerry Lewis are great in their roles and Sandra Bernhard fits the cringe-making, manic character she plays as to the manor born!


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> Lincoln -- Great acting etc. but a totally lifeless picture. Stagey and uninspired. Basically, manufactured. Credit, though, for some little-known history.


Spielberg and Epics go hand in hand, as do moviedom's biographical twins, Daniel Day Lewis and Meryl Streep.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ravndal said:


> I'm not completely sure what you meant there


Re, '*I'm getting pretty wore out on the women can do anything as good or better than men stories*.'

It's perhaps more prevalent in North America than Europe. The pendulum has shifted in the m/f workplace, and this phenomenon is readily used in advertisements, TV sitcoms, and movies, where the female has morphed from supportive roles to leading action figures.

I have no doubt, that soon we'll see no gender distinction for acting nominations. And corresponding with real life, where marriage requirement for rights, benefits, and social acceptance, will disappear.


----------



## presto

Quite appropriate for this forum, the last film I saw was Quartet.
Lovely film, gentile comedy about a musicians retirement home.
I think quite a few here would appreciate it, it's much better than this trailer makes it out to be.


----------



## samurai

*Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy.* Final episodes on *Netflix.* In these final two, Ian Bannen {Jim Prideaux} and Ian Richardson {"Bloody" Bill Haydon} really stood out in their performances.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

The Nun's Story http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0053131/

It was a great movie


----------



## Arsakes

The last foreign movie I watched!


----------



## KenOC

Django Unchained. After that, I feel less worthy as a person.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Salmon Fishing in the Yemen* (2011), starring Ewen McGregor, Emily Blunt. Feel Good/Chick Flick, 0 fer 3 noms at Golden Globes. No change to my worthiness after viewing. 

View attachment 13381


----------



## Sonata

Last Samurai


----------



## SiegendesLicht

KenOC said:


> Django Unchained. After that, I feel less worthy as a person.


Was it so bad?


----------



## Arsakes

High Society (1956)










Brilliant movie with awesome music and singing of Louis Armstrong, Bing Crosby and Frank Sinatra. The story was also interesting.


----------



## Chrythes

Edit : Double post.


----------



## Chrythes

I thought it was pretty weak, especially during the last arc. Django is a boring character that has to be supported by the intelligent European ally, who is essentially the main character during the first 2 thirds of the movie. The last arc focuses on Django, but it's so clear from the beginning that his vengeance will prevail so it makes the last third of the movie especially boring. And not only because it's purely a senseless bloodbath, but also because you (Well at least I didn't) don't care if Django gets what he came for or not.


----------



## cwarchc

Just finished "Dune"
I knew it was not supposed to be too good.
However it wasn't as bad as I feared.
There was some poor acting and they rushed through the second half, but at least made an attempt to keep to the story from the book
I'd give it 7/10


----------



## KenOC

SiegendesLicht said:


> Was it so bad?


Worse. Though you might like that one of the slaves is named Brunnhilde..


----------



## KenOC

OK, my review of Django Unchained. Everything about this movie except the production values screams "Cheap!" The characterizations, the logic, the substitution of action for thought, the gouts of blood and flying pieces of flesh whenever anybody gets shot (which is all the time).

Large parts of the movie make no logical sense. I mean, you want to murder two people sleeping at night under a wagon in an open field? Simple! Just round up half the town, dress them up as Klanners (in 1858!), and ride out with torches blazing. But careful-like, so as not to surprise them. Or you walk into a bar in strange town and shoot dead the sheriff, whom you've never seen. When the marshal shows up, produce a "wanted dead or alive" poster (with no picture) and say that was the sheriff, disguised. The marshal says, "Yeah, I guess that's OK." I'm not making this up. And there's more, a lot more.

The acting: Christoph Waltz plays a colorless character within a very narrow range and does fine, but give me his laughing Nazi sociopath any day. Jamie Foxx mostly seems to be doing what he's told, nothing more. Leonard DiCaprio gives it the old college try as a hardbitten vicious plantation owner, but he can't beat the miscasting. Samuel L. Jackson is pretty good as a squinty, nasty, and uber-smart old Uncle Tom. Certainly twice the IQ of anybody else in sight.

Overall, a high-budget low-grade blaxploitation movie that's not just bad but truly terrible. It runs close to three hours, way too long, but if all the stupidity were excised then it wouldn't even make a normal 90-minute run time. And it would still be very, very bad.

On the plus side, there are a couple of amusing references to Sheriff Bart in Blazing Saddles.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Just finished "Rambo: First Blood". It was quite enjoyable, a good old thriller from the 80s when all the acting was done by people, not by digital technologies (I have nothing against the latter, but this older stuff feels different).


----------



## Crudblud

_The Incredible Melting Man_ (1977)

Incredible is just one of the many things you can't call it!


----------



## brianwalker

Royal Tenebaums.


----------



## kv466

The Woman In Black 
Taken 2


enjoyed both very much


----------



## Chrythes

Count said:


> I watched the English version of the Russian film Come and See. "is a 1985 Soviet war drama and psychological thriller film about and occurring during the Nazi German occupation of the Byelorussian SSR." is the briefest explanation of the film, but you really have to watch it instead of read about it. It was strange, unlike any film I've seen.
> 
> View attachment 12046


Extremely brutal and inhuman. It's madness. It's the most disturbing war movie I have seen to this day. I would want to say the best, but it seems somewhat inappropriate to use positive words to describe this movie. The cinematography is excellent - the visuals are hunting, and the acting is convincing, especially Kravchenko's fear induced grimace.


----------



## Bone

Flight. Not unenjoyable and certainly a fine flick if you are a fan of Denzel or Zemekis. Special bonus: if you enjoye "The Pacific" miniseries, James Badge Dale (Sgt. Leckie) has a wonderful little cameo - easily best acting by any cast member in the whole movie. Gotta find more of his stuff.


----------



## samurai

_*Who's Afraid Of Virginia Woolf ? , *_starring Elizabeth Taylor, Richard Burton, George Segal and Sandy Dennis. And here I've been thinking that I have such a rough marriage. Yikes!


----------



## Kevin Pearson

This last Tuesday the silent film with Douglas Fairbanks' *Thief of Bagdad* (1924) was released on Blu-Ray. It has been remastered and restored from the original 35mm film elements and I must say it looks wonderful!

The story is a classic love story about a thief who falls in love with a beautiful princess and must overcome obstacles and adversity to marry her. The special effects for the time period are really wonderful and Fairbanks stunts and athleticism add a certain flavor to the film that makes it simply charming and memorable.

This film should be in the library of every lover of classic films. Even if you are not a fan of silent films I think you would find the escape this film provides will bring you two and a half hours of pleasure and you will come away thinking you saw a masterpiece.
Kevin


----------



## KenOC

Last night we watched The Forbidden Kingdom (2008), starring both Jackie Chan and Jet Li. An American boy, a fan of Kung Fu movies and a victim of bullying, is magically transported to China, where he must return a magical (of course) fighting rod to the imprisoned Monkey King. He accumulates an odd band of fellow travelers and battles the evil Jade Emperor, the White-haired Witch, and other evil-doers. Needless to say, everything turns out well after many adventures and hair-raising scrapes.

A fun and entertaining movie. Pretty light-hearted with a lot of humor and great choreography. My wife (who is Chinese) enjoyed it because it reminded her of the tales she heard as a kid.


----------



## Arsakes

Mad Max (1979)


----------



## cwarchc

Watched it many years ago.
It's just as funny now as then


----------



## Vaneyes

A vid (link below) from last night's Oscars tribute to 50 years of Bond films. Shirley Bassey appears at 3:06. :tiphat:

http://www.upi.com/blog/2013/02/24/...-Oscars-tribute/1281361765108/?spt=fsb&or=ros


----------



## Schubussy

via Mystery Science Theater 3000

One of the worst films ever. So bad the poster doesn't even get the name right, it's 'Space Mutiny'.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Two for the Road* (1967), starring Audrey Hepburn and Albert Finney. Screenplay by Frederic Raphael. Director, Stanley Donen. All were hot commodities in 1960's filmdom. It would be the third time paired for Hepburn and Donen, following successes of Funny Face (1957) and Charade (1963).

Seeing this film for the first time since it's theater run, it was a distinct culture shock for me. As in cultural remembrance. I felt a little embarrassed. I definitely was for everyone involved in the production. This swinging sixties journal has not aged well. I've done better, with the benefit of makeovers.

One Oscars nom for Raphael's screenplay...hard as that is to believe now. Ironically, years later this writer would be called on again to write of infidelity. 1999's Eyes Wide Shut. Now that was a big bounce in mores. 

View attachment 13781


----------



## Chrythes

Wait Until Dark.
Interesting set up, essentially everything happens in the apartment (which in a way reminded me of Sleuth) and each act is followed by the next one very smoothly and quite convincingly (at times it might seem a bit too rushed), which provides a very good flow to the movie. Hepburn is excellent and the fact that her character's blindness is utilized in such a great way makes this thriller work very well.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Armed and Dangerous* (1986), starring John Candy, Eugene Levy, Meg Ryan. Watching parts of brain-dead films can serve a greater need. Start to finish is probably less of a good idea. One thumb up for this incessant cornball.

View attachment 13824


----------



## Guest

The Matrix Revolutions. Horrible. Bought the complete trilogy for my sister for Christmas because she was obsessed with it at the time, although I think her interest has faded now.


----------



## MarthaD

The Quartet. I thought it was great. Its about elderly musicians in a retirement home. I loved it and the audience in the movie
theatre applauded. Great acting.
I am looking forward to seeing A late Quartet


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Way We Were *(1973), starring Streisand and Redford. 40 years later, this old chick-flick asks even more of the viewer. Namely, a relationship that never would've gone anywhere in real life, and the oh so tired politics. Six Oscars noms, won two for music. My thumbs aren't interested.

View attachment 13890


----------



## KenOC

Skyfall, the latest Bond opus. Requires the usual suspension of disbelief, but done with style and a sure touch. The movie makes no sense at all, but who cares? Best of this series in a long time, and a true relief after the dreary Lincoln.

BTW Javier Bardem of "No Country for Old Men" is back as the baddie in this one, but he talks too much. Better as Anton Chigurh!


----------



## Chrythes

Indiana Jones - Raiders of the Lost Ark . I don't know, maybe it's one of those movies where you need to accept that the hero is invincible and improbable in too many ways. But why don't they kill him when they have so many chances? The truck scene, as much as it was made really well, still didn't make sense - instead of shooting the driver's cabin from the back the nazis just tried to climb into it. How come none of these snakes got a bite? How come they actually dag that place during the night? No nazis guarding one of the most important digging places in the history of mankind? And if not - shouldn't the noise wake them?

Either way, the action is well made, the sets are quite awesome though they make this movie seem quite artificial but whatever, they work.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

On the Beach






classic movie from 1959, On the Beach. 
After a nuclear war, Australia is the last inhabitable place on Earth until the radiation comes. This shows the characters final goodbye's before they die. The last minute shows a very depressing view of a deserted Melbourne. Look for Ava Gardner, Gregory Peck, Fred Astaire, Anthony Perkins and Donna Anderson.

See Australia - last place/ man/ person standing ...................


----------



## Vaneyes

*Parade's End* (2012, HBO/BBC), starring Benedict Cumberbatch, Rebecca Hall, Adelaide Clemens, Rupert Everett, Miranda Richardson. Directed by Susanna White. One critic called this five-part cable series, Downton Abbey on acid. I deliciously agree. Based on Ford Madox Ford's novel The Good Soldier, this is a stupendous adaptation by Tom Stoppard. Any number of performance and technical awards are warranted. Highest viewing recommendation, and thusly, three thumbs up.

View attachment 13940


----------



## Flamme

Cool one interesting story nice musique great actors laugh and tears alternate in a moment..


----------



## OboeKnight

_The Phantom of the Opera_ movie version with Emmy Rossum and Gerard Butler. Watched it with my friend who can sing soprano. We both have the entire thing memorized so we sang it all together haha. I covered Phantom, Raoul, and the manager's parts.


----------



## Flamme

One of those old Magnificent movies 'larger than life''...Great scenery costumes locations and on the first place great acting by Douglas and beautiful Leigh others ofcourse is what gives this movie a etarnal spirit which will never be achieved today no matter how they throw money and special effects in bottomless pits of ''historical'' spectacles like Troy or 300...Really filled my battteries and put a  on my face...


----------



## Chrythes

Flamme said:


> Cool one interesting story nice musique great actors laugh and tears alternate in a moment..


Really enjoyed this one. Very colourful characters, great dialogue and a large spectrum of emotions ranging from senseless joy to at times horrifying madness. The performances are very fine as well, but Nigel Hawthorne as King George is just brilliant. Even during the most ridiculous scenes he manages to keep it convincing and plausible, never going over the top.


----------



## Avey

@MarthaD A Late Quartet, IMO, was terrific. Great clash of desires, and it's obvious the writers really wanted to maintain the foundation of the movie upon that inherent turmoil and lament in Beethoven's 14th Q.

Just saw the Master, first time since the theatre. Very much enjoy PT Anderson's films, and the score Jonny Greenwood puts together with this film is terrific.


----------



## Flamme

Chrythes said:


> Really enjoyed this one. Very colourful characters, great dialogue and a large spectrum of emotions ranging from senseless joy to at times horrifying madness. The performances are very fine as well, but Nigel Hawthorne as King George is just brilliant. Even during the most ridiculous scenes he manages to keep it convincing and plausible, never going over the top.


In The Bulls Eye mate!It was actually made by a theater play maybe thats why its so vivid and unconventional...This certainly wasnt a ''movie to sell'' but a movie to enjoy and laugh...I lose any amount of ''desire'' for watching the ''modern'' movies...They are like the junkyard under which the real treasure lies...


----------



## Wood

Sanshiro Sugata, start of a 

Kurosawa period.


----------



## ptr

Saw Michael Haneke's film *Amour* tonight... 
Lovely sentimental movie about ageing and love with a spot of music, thought it was very good! I don't get touched by films very often, but this is a heartfelt story!
Strongly recommended if you care for something essentially European!

/ptr


----------



## Crudblud

_Last Tango in Paris_

It was interesting. Although it is often remarked upon for its overt sexual content it there really isn't any graphic stuff going on, and really the bizarre nature of the dialogue during the sex scenes makes them play out as absurdist comedy more than anything. In fact this whole film, give or take a few scenes, is incredibly absurd and incredibly funny.


----------



## julianoq

Just ocasionally re-watched Vicky Cristina Barcelona. It is a fine light movie and has some great catalán music.


----------



## KenOC

Watched "Hitchcock" last night, the story of Hitch trying to reinvent his career with "Psycho" when Paramount wanted another "North by Northwest." Many difficulties with money, censors, wife, etc. Anthony Hopkins was more convincing than you might expect, and overall it was pretty good but, really, a bit forgettable. Three stars anyway!


----------



## JCarmel

Went to the cinema to see the multi-award winning 'Argo'....about the attempt to rescue American hostages caught-up in the troubles in Iran, after the flight of the Shah to the US.
Yes, it was an entertaining and well-made film and I enjoyed it but as I think it's been released on dvd any day...I'd definetly watch it on disc, rather than spend the same kind of money on a cinema ticket. There are some movies that you benefit from seeing 'on the large screen'...'Argo' isn't really one of those.
It's a good film but in my opinion not really as good as all it's 'glittering prizes' might suggest.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

So, I have finally watched the whole Harry Potter series to the end. Can't call it an all-time masterpiece, and there are quite a few inconsistencies (like Ron using the forbidden Imperius spell that good guys are not supposed to use. And what's the deal with all those blasts of magic tearing bricks out of the walls, isn't magic supposed to work quietly and stealthily?), but overall it fulfilled its purpose of being entertaining and fun. I liked the way the atmosphere of the last two films became darker and more foreboding than the earlier ones. And the music was very good too.


----------



## Vaneyes

Flamme said:


> One of those old Magnificent movies 'larger than life''...Great scenery costumes locations and on the first place great acting by Douglas and beautiful Leigh others ofcourse is what gives this movie a etarnal spirit which will never be achieved today no matter how they throw money and special effects in bottomless pits of ''historical'' spectacles like Troy or 300...Really filled my battteries and put a  on my face...


I saw The Vikings in its original release. Douglas, Curtis, Borgnine lit the screen. I was quite thrilled with it as a kid. Less so as an adult, when I saw how few extras were used for battle scenes. "Shortage of staff" is mentioned in the extra stuff on my DVD, and also in this commentary (link below).

http://www.rowinghistory.net/vikings.htm

New and improved Vikings for TV?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2306299/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vikings_(TV_series)


----------



## Vaneyes

Chrythes said:


> Really enjoyed this one. Very colourful characters, great dialogue and a large spectrum of emotions ranging from senseless joy to at times horrifying madness. The performances are very fine as well, but Nigel Hawthorne as King George is just brilliant. Even during the most ridiculous scenes he manages to keep it convincing and plausible, never going over the top.


I saw it once, and thought that enough. One thing about period movies, there's lots of Art Direction to admire, and wile away the coupla hours.


----------



## samurai

_*My Boy Jack*_ {on Netflix, from the BBC}, about Rudyard Kipling seemingly sacrificing his only son for a quite theoretical--and ultimately, useless--principle of the moral superiority of the British Empire. It is a decision which he ultimately lives to regret. I found this to be a very well-done and nuanced film, starring David Haig and Daniel Radcliffe as--respectively--Rudyard Kipling and his son John.


----------



## KenOC

Fat Man and Little Boy (1989) -- Never saw this before. A pretty good historical of the development of the atomic bomb. Some history, some fabrication. Leslie Groves is the center of the movie, not Oppenheimer, possibly due to Paul Newman's acting and presence. It might have been even better with more on Oppenheimer's transformation from somebody with zero social skills to a man who could command the respect of a small town of scientific prima donnas. But it's not bad as it is.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Crudblud said:


> _Last Tango in Paris_
> 
> It was interesting. Although it is often remarked upon for its overt sexual content it there really isn't any graphic stuff going on, and really the bizarre nature of the dialogue during the sex scenes makes them play out as absurdist comedy more than anything. In fact this whole film, give or take a few scenes, is incredibly absurd and incredibly funny.


I must watch this......


----------



## oogabooha

I watched Good Will Hunting last night, and unfortunately I think I forgot I was with the people I was watching it with, because at the end I burst into laughter (to the dismay of others)


----------



## Flamme

Pretty cool very colourful and lascivious!Not like in todays movies ''false morality'' they can show thousand mutilated corpses but not one naked female thigh... Curiosity it was made in The Germany in 1943 and it turned out fine and more than fine!I really enjoyed and laughed...


----------



## Art Rock

Inception (I rarely go to the cinema, and watch a few movies a year on TV).


----------



## Zabirilog

The Legend of 1900. Great film with great music and story - a stupid pianist is quite interesting as a character.


----------



## Kieran

Glengarry Glen Ross.

Had never seen this and really enjoyed the performances more than the story, actually. The characters are so stressed and hysterical and angry, I found them to be difficult company, but within the context of their lives, their behaviour was semi-understandable.

Notable mentions: a brief and furiously funny cameo from Alec Baldwin, and a tour de force from Jack Lemmon, a truly spot-on performance from old Jack...


----------



## kv466

That's My Boy


Wusssssuuuuuuuuuup!!!!


----------



## samurai

_*Death of a Salesman,*_ starring Dustin Hoffman, Stephen Lang, John Malkovich, Charles Durning and Kate Reid. Via *Netflix*


----------



## OboeKnight

_Les Miserables_ for the fourth time in theatres last night (dollar saver cinema). Still teared up during Eponine's death and when Javert placed his medal on Gavroche....


----------



## Guest

The Campaign, with Will Ferrel and Zach Galifianakis. It had funny moments, but overall nothing extra special. I'll stick with Step Brothers when I want to watch a Will Ferrel movie.


----------



## Flamme

Wow what a ride through the tunnel of horrors you expect a hand on your shoulder in the dark after watching i dont remember i was so afraid in a l ong time... Stories are great fun and dread entangled but all with certain moral... Crew is great Ed Harris Leslie Nielsen in a serious role! LOL Even Stephen King in a self parody and his son... One thing is certain this movie stays with you a long time after watching... Suspense is enormous with all their money and effects today they can only dream about coming close to that... I have really enjoyed...


----------



## OboeKnight

Flamme said:


> Wow what a ride through the tunnel of horrors you expect a hand on your shoulder in the dark after watching i dont remember i was so afraid in a l ong time... Stories are great fun and dread entangled but all with certain moral... Crew is great Ed Harris Leslie Nielsen in a serious role! LOL Even Stephen King in a self parody and his son... One thing is certain this movie stays with you a long time after watching... Suspense is enormous with all their money and effects today they can only dream about coming close to that... I have really enjoyed...


Creepshow is great lol. I don't remember which Creepshow this is on (possibly 3??) But the "Father's Day" tale still gives me nightmare's occasionally.


----------



## Feathers

12 Angry Men. Amazing movie!! The beauty of it is that the whole movie took place in one setting (a room), and the whole story consists of dialogues between the same 12 characters, but it's incredibly dramatic.


----------



## samurai

@ Feathers, Which version did you see? The original with Lee J. Cobb or its remake with Jack Warden, I believe? Both are fantastic, in any event!


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix, The Iceman Cometh*, starring Robert Ryan, Lee Marvin, Frederic March and Jeff Bridges. My interest in Eugene O'Neill has been duly rekindled, although I found this version to be somewhat long and slightly boring {perhaps intentionally on its author's part?}. Now I intend to read this play and some of his others as well.


----------



## Feathers

samurai said:


> @ Feathers, Which version did you see? The original with Lee J. Cobb or its remake with Jack Warden, I believe? Both are fantastic, in any event!


The original one (1957).  I haven't watched the remake, but it'd be interesting to compare the two!


----------



## KenOC

12 Angry Men was Sidney Lumet's first movie. I'm not sure he ever did better.

I haven't seen the remake, but critical comment seems to be that it's quite good -- but why bother?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Last thing I watched was Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull. :lol:


----------



## Sonata

Ferris Bueller's Day Off: a high-school comedy classic.


----------



## Vaneyes

samurai said:


> Via *Netflix, The Iceman Cometh*, starring Robert Ryan, Lee Marvin, Frederic March and Jeff Bridges. My interest in Eugene O'Neill has been duly rekindled, although I found this version to be somewhat long and slightly boring {perhaps intentionally on its author's part?}. Now I intend to read this play and some of his others as well.


I saw this in its original release. Understandably, this 4-hr film had a limited run on a limited number of screens.

It was a marathon. Some of the audience quit early. I pulled the plug on it at about the halfway mark. No interest in a revisit.

Even more bizarre, a Chinese "The Iceman Cometh 3D" (a comedy action yarn, similar in title only) continues to be an expensive work in progress.

http://sg.entertainment.yahoo.com/news/iceman-cometh-doubles-budget-085400198.html


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> 12 Angry Men was Sidney Lumet's first movie. I'm not sure he ever did better.
> 
> I haven't seen the remake, but critical comment seems to be that it's quite good -- but why bother?


I remain loyal to the '57. The dynamics were changed with the '97 William Friedkin directed (George C, Scott, Jack Lemmon) TV movie, in that black and latino jurists were introduced.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Ukko

"Gator". Low budget I think. Principle attributes are female flesh and insincere smiles.


----------



## Xaltotun

Just watched "The Ghost and Mrs. Muir". Now this is what I'd call a romantic movie! Also, Gene Tierney is the most beautiful woman who has ever lived.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Xaltotun said:


> Just watched "The Ghost and Mrs. Muir". Now this is what I'd call a romantic movie! Also, Gene Tierney is the most beautiful woman who has ever lived.


Gene Tierney was a beautiful woman but to me Hedy Lamarr is the most beautiful actress of the Golden Age.



















Kevin


----------



## Flamme

OboeKnight said:


> Creepshow is great lol. I don't remember which Creepshow this is on (possibly 3??) But the "Father's Day" tale still gives me nightmare's occasionally.


1st one...!
All stories are pretty good!








Decent sequel pretty scary in some moments...''Tnx for the ride lady!!!''
Stephen King as trashy truck driver priceless!


----------



## KenOC

Kevin Pearson said:


> Gene Tierney was a beautiful woman but to me Hedy Lamarr is the most beautiful actress of the Golden Age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Just now reading "Hedy's Folly" by Richard Rhodes, the story of how Hedy Lamarr teamed up with bad-boy composer George Antheil in WW II to invent spread-spectrum radio, intended for jam-proof torpedo guidance systems. If you have a cell phone, you know what this is!

BTW the cover has this: "The most beautiful woman in the world."


----------



## Kevin Pearson

KenOC said:


> Just now reading "Hedy's Folly" by Richard Rhodes, the story of how Hedy Lamarr teamed up with bad-boy composer George Antheil in WW II to invent spread-spectrum radio, intended for jam-proof torpedo guidance systems. If you have a cell phone, you know what this is!
> 
> BTW the cover has this: "The most beautiful woman in the world."


Yea Ken she was not only beautiful but extremely intelligent. She invented several things but the device that we call radar today was the result of the invention you speak of. Amazing woman!

Kevin


----------



## presto

The last film I saw at the cinema was The Hobbit, I enjoyed it very much.
The last film I watched was at home on youtube, my wife and myself have really got into old films and some amazing ones are now going onto youtube.
Cash On Demand (1961) is excellent.


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix*, _*The Savages,*_ starring Laura Linney, Philip Seymour Hoffman and Philip Bosco. A sad--yet at the same time--often humorous depiction of two guilt ridden adult siblings trying to deal with their father's senility and their own internal conflicts. Well done!


----------



## Schubussy

'The Glass Harmonica', a 60s Soviet animation I watched because Schnittke did the soundtrack and it was only 20 minutes long. Had no idea what was going on (possibly because it was 4am) and it looked like a Monty Python animation on a bad acid trip, but the music & atmosphere was cool.


----------



## Flamme

Wow what a ride what a ride...Even this trashy teenage horror parody is waaay much better than todays serious horror rubbish...It has special spirit of the 80.-ies i dig also the humour i had a jolly good time reminding myself of that time...Kevin Dillon, Mat's brotha?! I noticed guy looks familiar, why he didnt continue with acting anyway great way to spend an evening!


----------



## Flamme

Its pretty alright, very scary, not for watching at night!


----------



## Sonata

Del Toro! Nice  I'll have to check that out.

Caught a bit of Braveheart while I was cleaning last night, my husband was watching it.


----------



## OboeKnight

Flamme said:


> Wow what a ride what a ride...Even this trashy teenage horror parody is waaay much better than todays serious horror rubbish...It has special spirit of the 80.-ies i dig also the humour i had a jolly good time reminding myself of that time...Kevin Dillon, Mat's brotha?! I noticed guy looks familiar, why he didnt continue with acting anyway great way to spend an evening!


YESSSS. I grew up on The Blob lol.


----------



## Guest

Predator was on TV, watched it for the first time. More of a comedy really. Arnie's one-liners are so campy they're hilarious. Horrible but fun movie.


----------



## KenOC

OboeKnight said:


> YESSSS. I grew up on The Blob lol.


If it ain't got Steve McQueen, it's the wrong one.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## OboeKnight

Les Mis for the 5th and 6th time...only saw it 4 times in theatres (doesn't beat my 6 times seeing The Hunger Games in theatres lol)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I watched _Les Choristes_ for the first time last Thursday and it instantly became one of my favourite films of all time.


----------



## samurai

*On Netflix, Crazy Love,* a true life, twisted "romance" story which occurs in New York between a psychotic, possessive lawyer and a younger woman. After she breaks up with him, he has her blinded and is sent to prison. The kicker is that, after his eventual release, she agrees to marry him as much out of financial necessity as anything else. He is still obsessed with her, but nevertheless manages to return to his old cheating ways with other women. A marriage made in Hell? I'd say!


----------



## KenOC

Sounds like a heartwarming flick...


----------



## samurai

KenOC said:


> Sounds like a heartwarming flick...


Absolutely!


----------



## Kieran

I had a funny day yesterday. It was my brother in laws fortieth so we all went to the cinema to watch Trance, the new Danny Boyle flick. There was nothing else on! But as we sat and waited, loaded up with popcorn and drinks, the film seemed late in starting. Eventually, all the ads were over and the screen showed...GI Joe, The Rehabilitation, or the Recalibration, or the Retaliation, or something! We sat and wondered should we stand up and leave, or should we stay. We stayed, in humiliated silence until the absurdity of it caught us and we settled to enjoy the flick, as much as could be enjoyed.

After this, we checked our tickets to see what went wrong and the silly girl at the ticket office gave us tickets for Trance - but a later showing on the same screen! So we had some tea and cake - and went to see that too! It wasn't bad, if you suspend a little belief and don't ask too many questions. 

And Rosario Dawson is in it... :trp: :guitar: :kiss: :tiphat:


----------



## JCarmel

Watched (twice..) SKYFALL on dvd. I saw it in the cinema when it did the rounds...the _proper_ place to see a Bond movie.
But now I have it on loan from the local library, as I thought it was good-enough to deserve at least another 'watch' and it's had two...both enjoyed without any boredom. It _is_ the best Bond film yet, whichever way you view it!


----------



## OboeKnight

Yep, I did it. Les Mis for the 7th time! I really need to stop.


----------



## TudorMihai

Just watched Day of the Falcon (Black Gold). It was a good film, not a masterpiece but enjoyable. I wouldn't mind seeing it again. Antonio Banderas and Mark Strong proved once again that they are amazing actors. There are two reasons why I wanted to see this film: the music is composed by James Horner and the fact that I've always had an interest in Arab themed films. It's a film worth watching.


----------



## deggial

ptr said:


> Saw Michael Haneke's film *Amour* tonight...
> Lovely sentimental movie about ageing and love with a spot of music, thought it was very good! I don't get touched by films very often, but this is a heartfelt story!
> Strongly recommended if you care for something essentially European!
> 
> /ptr


I've seen Haneke's The White Ribbon and Cache - excellent, darkly subtle character driven pieces.


----------



## Wood

Giorgelli, Pablo:	Las Acacias


----------



## Wood

Quillévéré, Katell: Un poison violent


----------



## DavidA

Just watched 'Voyage of the Dawn Treader' from CSLewis' Narnia tales. Really well done but we really needed 3D.


----------



## kv466

The Hobbit (2012)


----------



## CypressWillow

An oldie on YouTube: Random Harvest with Ronald Colman and Greer Garson. Loved every second of it, cried like a baby at the end.


----------



## KenOC

Just got "To Hell and Back" but...haven't watched it yet!


----------



## deggial

Avey said:


> @MarthaD A Late Quartet, IMO, was terrific. Great clash of desires, and it's obvious the writers really wanted to maintain the foundation of the movie upon that inherent turmoil and lament in Beethoven's 14th Q.


I saw it, too. I like the idea but the script is melo by numbers: the men are suddenly desired by much younger and much hotter women (how's about the cliche of the flamenco dancer? heh heh), a wife will drop you like a hot potato the moment you step out on her, regardless of your 24 year history together (and apparent fidelity), passion = sex (couldn't possibly refer to anything else, never mind that we're talking about pro musicians). They could've been way more imaginative concerning the lives of the characters involved. That being said, there was some good acting, despite several cringe-worthy lines. However, the daughter was a cartoon and terribly, terribly acted. It made me want to ffd every time she was on screen.


----------



## cwarchc

A brilliant film, about a bygone era
Ry Cooder keeps a low profile


----------



## jani

Sid James'es post inspired me to watch this ( i have once watched it but not fully)


----------



## Chrythes

I decided to watch Fritz Lang's films, after seeing the inspiring M a while ago. I've still yet to see Metropolis and the 2 films of Dr. Mabuse, but I will definitely find the time for them in the future. The last one, trying to be chronologically correct was Fury, I believe his first american film. It's a great commentary about those times ongoing mob lynches. Though the dialogue between the two main characters is romanticized, the lynch and trial scenes are really well made.


----------



## Ryan

An Inconvenient Truth. Boooooring. Not one sex scene or act of violence, reminded me of You've got mail.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Chrythes said:


> I decided to watch Fritz Lang's films, after seeing the inspiring M a while ago. I've still yet to see Metropolis and the 2 films of Dr. Mabuse, but I will definitely find the time for them in the future.


There is also a final 1960 film called The Thousand Eyes of Dr. Mabuse, the last film directed by Fritz Lang. So the entire series consists of Dr. Mabuse the Gambler in 2 Parts (1922), The Testament of Dr. Mabuse (1933) and the last one mentioned. Don't forget to put it in your list if you want to watch the complete Lang's Mabuse-Series (There followed after him by a couple of more films all featured the main character Dr. Mabuse).


----------



## kv466

The Evil Dead (2013)


----------



## samurai

Via* Netflix, 9th Company*, a Russian film depicting the Afghanistan War/invasion from the Soviet's point of view. Would that our own leaders {read Bush and the neo-cons} have seen this before committing our own precious American lives to this quagmire.


----------



## jurianbai

Django 2012


----------



## Crudblud

_Happiness_ by Todd Solondz (1998)

I won't do my usual thing of describing the film, since the subject matter is well beyond the bounds of what passes for acceptable on TC. Instead I'll just say that this is one of the most uncomfortable, disturbing and hilarious films I have ever seen.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Place Beyond the Pines *(2012), starring Ryan Gosling, Bradley Cooper, Eva Mendes, Ray Liotta. Directed by Derek Cianfrance.

This small budget film currently in limited run, is spoiler prone, so I can't talk much about it. But, Ryan Gosling's portrayal of loner Luke Glanton is one of cinema's great performances. He should be rewarded with an Oscar nom.

This project could've used story and structure revision. It should have been better. Say no more. 

View attachment 16065


----------



## PetrB

Seen these both many times, but thought it would be downright anti-social or near criminally negligent to not to post both of these full-length links I just found on youtube. 
Both classics, with more than spectacular composition and lighting, _La Belle et la Bête_ being perhaps one of "the most beautiful black and white movies ever made."
_*Jean Cocteau* ~_
_*La Belle et la Bête*_ (If you have seen the Disney Co.'s _Beauty and the Beast_ and have not seen this, you may be rather astonished at how much the Disney Co. lifted wholesale from the Cocteau film.)





_*Orphée*_





Hey, it is Youtube, you may wish to make a date with these sooner than later


----------



## Guest

Silver Linings Playbook. I really enjoyed it.

(I was going to say it was 'great', but that might bring down the wrath of those for whom the term has a sacred meaning!)


----------



## KenOC

Watched "To Hell and Back," the story of Audie Murphy in WW II, made in 1955 and starring Audie Murphy himself. The movie is modest and understated, leaving you wondering a bit about why Murphy was the most-decorated soldier in US military history. Pretty well done, though, and entertaining enough.


----------



## Guest

I watched _*Looper*_ on DVD. It gets my vote for pacy, edgy entertainment. The music was very interesting: check out the bonus section for an interview with the composer Nathan Johnson and how he conceived the score.


----------



## OboeKnight

Went out and saw the new Evil Dead. I honestly enjoyed the original 80's film more. I think it was more intense, although the make up was awful lol. The new one was ok, but didn't do much for me


----------



## Flamme

Impossibruu!Tzunamiiii...I have read about this tsunami, scary thang...Very nicely done not for those faint hearted cause of few brutal scenes...Watts kicked *** in this one...!How paradise can easily change into hell...Good survival flick..


----------



## Vaneyes

Two James Stewart films: *Call Northside 777* (1948, Henry Hathaway directing); *Anatomy of a Murder* (1959, Otto Preminger directing).

View attachment 16131
View attachment 16132


----------



## EricABQ

Watched _Argo _the other night.

I enjoyed it. From what I've read they added quite a bit of suspense to it to make it work better as a thriller, but I don't mind that. It's a movie, not a documentary, so I have no issue with creative liscense.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Watched _Argo _the other night.
> 
> I enjoyed it. From what I've read they added quite a bit of suspense to it to make it work better as a thriller, but I don't mind that. It's a movie, not a documentary, so I have no issue with creative liscense.


Controversy with Argo and Zero Dark Thirty in that regard. I haven't seen either.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> Controversy with Argo and Zero Dark Thirty in that regard. I haven't seen either.


Argo is the much more enjoyable watch from an entertainment standpoint. Very well done in terms of production, acting, and pacing.

I found Zero Dark Thirty to be fairly boring. A lot of that may have had to do with the fact that I have read a fair amount about the Bin Laden manhunt, so there weren't really any new revelations for me. Also, the raid portion of the movie was surprisingly dull.


----------



## cwarchc

Just watched this on DVD.
I remember going to watch this at the cinema, when I was about 12 with my big sister
Still one of the funniest films made


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mirage* (1965), starring Gregory Peck, Diane Baker, Walter Matthau. Directed by Edward Dmytryk.

Baker and Matthau performances stand out. Peck is his usual cardboard self, but again, it works well enough.

The stellar supporting cast includes Anne Seymour, Kevin McCarthey, Jack Weston, George Kennedy, Leif Erickson, Walter Abel, Robert H. Harris.

A tired amnesia storyline, but it's well written by Peter Stone (Charade, Father Goose, Arabesque, The Taking of Pelham One Two Three). All in all, a typically charming 1960's film, that will offend no one. :lol:

Quincy Jones (his third movie) provides the original music, supplemented with a few notes from The Twilight Zone theme for comic relief.

View attachment 16188


----------



## Bone

EricABQ said:


> Argo is the much more enjoyable watch from an entertainment standpoint. Very well done in terms of production, acting, and pacing.
> 
> I found Zero Dark Thirty to be fairly boring. A lot of that may have had to do with the fact that I have read a fair amount about the Bin Laden manhunt, so there weren't really any new revelations for me. Also, the raid portion of the movie was surprisingly dull.


I enjoyed ZDT much more than Argo.

Saw Life of Pi last night. Good, but not great IMO. Best I've seen this year has been ZDT, but I haven't seen Silver Linings Playbook yet.


----------



## Flamme

Pretty cool piece so 80.-ies, great transformation effects and a spooky story...Best in the series if you ask me


----------



## Guest

Woody Allen's _Manhattan_. Great film, although I didn't enjoy it quite as much as _Annie Hall_. It got just a little too sentimental for me at times, although not unbearably so. Plenty of memorable moments such as the famous bridge shot. Plently of good humor too, of course.


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix, Fahrenheit 9/11*_,_ by Michael Moore. A very well done documentary exposing the phony concerns that "Dubya" had regarding Bin Laden and the whole "war on terror" nonsense charade, which Bush , Cheney and their various well-heeled cronies have used to enrich themselves at the expense of an all-volunteer Army, which is largely drawn from the American working class. 
Though they won't, they should be ashamed of themselves for foisting these blatant lies on a gullible American public--including me--while sacrificing thousands of their fellow citizens' sons and daughters at the altar of Big Oil and Cheney's Halliburton.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ I can just about imagine Bin Laden and his cronies after that film came out, rubbing their hands and laughing at the dumb American infidels who blame the actions of Bin Laden's team on one another. They didn't have much time to laugh, though...

And the last film I watched: Ten Commandments, the 1956 movie starring Charlton Heston, almost as long as a Wagner opera and quite amazing, given that it was made in the times before computer technologies.


----------



## OboeKnight

Going to see Evil Dead again...wasn't blown away the first time, but a friend really wanted to go. Hopefully I'll enjoy it more this time.


----------



## Guest

Just enjoyed the last part of _To Kill a Mockingbird_ (with a lump in the throat) and, last night, also enjoyed _Oblivion _- stunning design and effects, slightly less gripping plot which was more or less predictable, except for the last moments.


----------



## PetrB

The Scapegoat (2012) from a story by Daphne du Maurier (via Netflix) 
... a fantastic premise, once accepted, goes into the realm of 'fabulous,' i.e. fable. Without giving the least hint of a spoiler alert, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Guest

Haven't watched it yet, but it's coming out near me on April 28 and I'm excited to see it:


----------



## TresPicos

Seven Psychopaths. Fantastic!


----------



## OboeKnight

Evil Dead 2...hilariously bad lol.


----------



## kv466

^^

I don't know, OBK...I mean, I totally see your point but I still love this sorta stuff! Just don't go expecting to be blown away and certainly not scared and maybe they'll be just a little better.


----------



## OboeKnight

kv466 said:


> ^^
> 
> I don't know, OBK...I mean, I totally see your point but I still love this sorta stuff! Just don't go expecting to be blown away and certainly not scared and maybe they'll be just a little better.


No, I definitely love it. I love how bad it is lol. Been watching Evil Dead since I was around five years old...still great haha


----------



## Vaneyes

*Drive* (2011), a $15M little film, starring Ryan Gosling and Carey Mulligan. I like both these actors, but they're miscast for this.

Albert Brooks as a crimelord, is the one to watch.

View attachment 16534


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## kv466

G.I. Joe 2 & Olympus Has Fallen (double feature!)


----------



## Guest

kv466 said:


> Olympus Has Fallen (double feature!)


....and?? Any good?


----------



## Arsakes

That was enjoyable and had a good story/plot


----------



## moody

SiegendesLicht said:


> ^ I can just about imagine Bin Laden and his cronies after that film came out, rubbing their hands and laughing at the dumb American infidels who blame the actions of Bin Laden's team on one another. They didn't have much time to laugh, though...
> 
> And the last film I watched: Ten Commandments, the 1956 movie starring Charlton Heston, almost as long as a Wagner opera and quite amazing, given that it was made in the times before computer technologies.


Also damned boring!


----------



## moody

KenOC said:


> Watched "To Hell and Back," the story of Audie Murphy in WW II, made in 1955 and starring Audie Murphy himself. The movie is modest and understated, leaving you wondering a bit about why Murphy was the most-decorated soldier in US military history. Pretty well done, though, and entertaining enough.


Because he was very brave and did many brave things...what did you imagine?


----------



## kv466

kv466 said:


> G.I. Joe 2 & Olympus Has Fallen (double feature!)


I grew up on GI JOE and so I thought it was excellent! They also put this magnificent being in to play Lady Jay which didn't hurt one bit. 

Olympus was my brother's idea; I had never heard of it. It was pretty darned good! Leonidis plays super-cop or something like that and saves the takeover of the White House. Totally worth the time.


----------



## Kieran

^^ Speaking of Leonidas, I see they've made a sequel to 300.

Not sure I approve. I mean, it's no longer about the 300, is it? The star of this one is Themistocles - the Athenian! Now, I wouldn't quibble about the subject matter, because from Marathon to Plateau there could be half a dozen great movies made, even cartoonish ones like 300, but this smacks of being more an attempt to trade off the first movie than anything, to me.

But I'll still go see it...


----------



## KenOC

moody said:


> Because he was very brave and did many brave things...what did you imagine?


I wasn't complaining about Murphy but about the movie. It just didn't communicate the "brave things" very well. Of course, the same movie made today might well exaggerate them.


----------



## Guest

_The Blues Brother_. Classic, and easily the best SNL-inspired movie.


----------



## PetrB

Cottage to Let (1941) British combo comedy / spy thriller... period and culture style stamped, perfectly funny and....
Via Netflix, or, hey, Youtube, one of three listings, each the complete full-length -- aka 'Bombsight Stolen'...


----------



## PetrB

KenOC said:


> I wasn't complaining about Murphy but about the movie. It just didn't communicate the "brave things" very well. Of course, the same movie made today might well exaggerate them.


'Bravery' - the heroic sort, anyway, is often an ordinary guy in extraordinary circumstances, doing what they thought 'just needed doing' without much thought to themselves  Hardly high dramatic, though the circumstances when it happens are... maybe the film pitched it more as that ordinary guy, matter of fact action?

I'll go 'old guard' with you in agreeing a lot of later films, progressively, seem to need to high-drama / exaggerate more and more... leads to desensitizing, or finding what was intended as earnest, silly.


----------



## PetrB

Jeff N said:


> _The Blues Brother_. Classic, and easily the best SNL-inspired movie.


Dweeb curiosity has me wondering if this film, or "The French Connection" have perhaps the longest duration car chase scene in film?

ADD; Nope... Gone in sixty seconds, forty minutes and some!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gone_in_60_Seconds_%281974_film%29


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix,*_* A Last Quartet*_, starring Philip Seymour Hoffman, Catherine Keener and Christopher Walken. This film serves as a reminder that musicians--as do all of us--must face some very crucial and daunting tasks in their personal lives while at the same time trying to maintain their focus on their chosen profession. Very well done. I also now wish to listen to the featured piece of the movie, namely Beethoven's *String Quartet**, Op.131.*


----------



## PetrB

Vaneyes said:


> I saw this in its original release. Understandably, this 4-hr film had a limited run on a limited number of screens.
> 
> It was a marathon. Some of the audience quit early. I pulled the plug on it at about the halfway mark. No interest in a revisit.
> 
> Even more bizarre, a Chinese "The Iceman Cometh 3D" (a comedy action yarn, similar in title only) continues to be an expensive work in progress.
> 
> http://sg.entertainment.yahoo.com/news/iceman-cometh-doubles-budget-085400198.html


The running schedule of the play on Broadway was 'ala Wagner,' i.e., between the first and second half, an 'intermission' long enough for a dinner break. Hard to imagine today.....


----------



## Guest

Woody Allen's _Scoop_. Not a very good movie, dare I say a pretty bad movie and possibly Allen's worst. It's just not that funny. Relegate this one to the "skip it" pile.


----------



## Vaneyes

*What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?* (1962), starring Joan Crawford, Bette Davis, Victor Buono, and directed by Robert Aldrich.

No B-movie has matched the press this one received fifty years ago. Arch-enemies Crawford and Davis, supported by the always captivating Victor Buono, just 24 at the time. He and Davis received Oscar noms. Side note--famous director to be Robert Altman worked as dialogue supervisor for the film.

View attachment 16711


----------



## CypressWillow

PetrB said:


> Cottage to Let (1941) British combo comedy / spy thriller... period and culture style stamped, perfectly funny and....
> Via Netflix, or, hey, Youtube, one of three listings, each the complete full-length -- aka 'Bombsight Stolen'...


I saw "Cottage to Let" recently on YouTube and loved it. I adore Alastair Sim. Did you see his version of _A Christmas Caro_l, called "Scrooge"? In my opinion, the best screen adaptation of one of my favorite books.


----------



## CypressWillow

Saw "A Matter of Life and Death" on TCM. Terrific film in every aspect. Wonder why it's not better known in the States? It's also on YouTube:






The theme for the ascending staircase is haunting me. The contrast between the black/white sequences and those in Technicolor, as well as the reason for the difference, is original.
And I knew I'd love it from the opening credits and the narrator's first line, "This is the Universe. Big, isn't it?'


----------



## Guest

CypressWillow said:


> Saw "A Matter of Life and Death" on TCM. Terrific film in every aspect. [...]
> And I knew I'd love it from the opening credits and the narrator's first line, "This is the Universe. Big, isn't it?'


It is a terrific film, and I think Douglas Adams must have watched it too....



> "Space," it says, "is big. Really big. You just won't believe how vastly, hugely, mindbogglingly big it is.


http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/The_Hitchhiker's_Guide_to_the_Galaxy


----------



## Flamme

Wow, kick *** flick...Very terrifying and tensed, long time no see somthing like this, and i watched lots of things...For those who are into biological warfare, space, tales of zone 51, they will love this...It's not an ''nut case conspiracy'' movie, but very scientific, precise and almost surgically done movie...Ahead of it's time, and today they make movies ''behind'' modern time...


----------



## Mewsol

I don't know if documentaries count, but the last one I watched was _In Search of Mozart_. And before that, it was _Amadeus_. I was rather disappointed by the documentary, the filming was monotonous (too many close-ups, augh!) and there was not enough balance- they focused too much on the music rather than the man himself. But _Amadeus_ will always be my favorite.


----------



## EricABQ

Last night I watched Will Ferrell's _The Campaign_.

As you can see from my avatar, I am perfectly willing to admit being a big Will Ferrell fan, and I do so with no shame whatsoever.

As for this movie, to be kind I will say it was not his best effort. Some funny bits, but it was certainly no _Anchorman _or _Blades of Glory_.


----------



## Sonata

My husband watched the Hunger Games last night. I hung around for the first fifteen minutes and was hooked, but alas I had some work that needed doing. I plan to finish the movie sometime this week.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Flamme said:


> Wow, kick *** flick...Very terrifying and tensed, long time no see somthing like this, and i watched lots of things...For those who are into biological warfare, space, tales of zone 51, they will love this...It's not an ''nut case conspiracy'' movie, but very scientific, precise and almost surgically done movie...Ahead of it's time, and today they make movies ''behind'' modern time...[/QUOTE]
> 
> It is based on Michael Crichton, and he is one of the best science fiction authors ever.


----------



## KenOC

SiegendesLicht said:


> It is based on Michael Crichton, and he is one of the best science fiction authors ever.


Crichton also directed a popular movie, Westworld. That's the one with Yul Brynner as an early-day Terminator. It was the first movie to use CGI and pretty enjoyable.


----------



## EricABQ

I'm watching Roadhouse, which is the most ridiculous movie ever made. 

Sometimes I'm deeply ashamed of myself.


----------



## Crudblud

EricABQ said:


> I'm watching Roadhouse, which is the most ridiculous movie ever made.
> 
> Sometimes I'm deeply ashamed of myself.


I don't know about _most_ ridiculous, but it's definitely up there!


----------



## Feathers

I watched The Prestige. I really liked it, but there's just one unsatisfying detail that bothers me. Cloning? Seriously? Would've been better if it was an actual trick instead of some random cool sciency thing.


----------



## EricABQ

Rented a couple of movies from Red Box this weekend: Les Mis and The Hobbit.

I made it about 20 minutes into Les Mis before bailing out. That is just not my thing.

The Hobbit I enjoyed well enough to want to see the other two when they come out.


----------



## Guest

I saw The Hobbit only the other day, too! Very disappointed, to be honest. I watched it because I loved the book. Ditto for The Lord of the Rings. If I am to be brutally frank, if it wasn't for the fact that I read and enjoyed these books by Tolkien I would have found Peter Jackson's films unbearably naff. (= Kitsch?)


----------



## Guest

Anyway, here's one film I'm looking forward to (click on the link to a UK newspaper article in The Guardian):
http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2013/apr/28/almodovar-my-gayest-film-ever


----------



## Vaneyes

Revisiting *House of Cards *(BBC, 1990), starring Ian Richardson, Diane Fletcher et al. What an excellent cast, of which I suppose not many are known by name outside of the UK. No matter, just drink in the fine performances. I'll be buying its Blu-ray soon.

Haven't seen Netflix's remake with Kevin Spacey.

View attachment 17002


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> My husband watched the Hunger Games last night. I hung around for the first fifteen minutes and was hooked, but alas I had some work that needed doing. I plan to finish the movie sometime this week.


My wife has been trying to get me to watch this. I'm not biting.


----------



## KenOC

House of Cards -- What a hoot! But it fails badly in later episodes when Our Hero turns out to have a conscience, if only a small one. He's best when he's like Da Ponte's Don Juan, a total, unapologetic, and irredeemable cad, somehow admirable in his caddishness.


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> My wife has been trying to get me to watch this. I'm not biting.


I watched it with my wife and step daughter. It's not bad at all. The production values are good and the story is fairly entertaining. You should go ahead and bite.


----------



## Vaneyes

Not "the last film" I've watched, but I thought I'd throw it in.

*Dead Ringer* (1964), starring Bette Davis. Silly story, but some good work by Bette. Also enjoyed supporters Peter Lawford, Estelle Winwood, Ken Lynch, and Philip Carey. Film location highlight is Greystone/Doheny Mansion, Beverly Hills.

View attachment 17004


----------



## Guest

Just got out of Terry Malick's _To the Wonder_. I can understand people's frustration with it, but I have a hard time understanding all the negative attention it's been getting. Roger Ebert's review was spot on: http://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/to-the-wonder-2013


----------



## Arsakes

Spaceballs (1987)


----------



## Guest

Arsakes said:


> Spaceballs (1987)


Very silly film. Absolutely loved it !! Thank you for the reminder!


----------



## PetrB

EricABQ said:


> I'm watching Roadhouse, which is the most ridiculous movie ever made.
> 
> Sometimes I'm deeply ashamed of myself.


You can get deeper into shame (after you've laughed your [email protected]@ off) with 
_*Kentucky Fried Movie*_


----------



## PetrB

CypressWillow said:


> Saw "A Matter of Life and Death" on TCM. Terrific film in every aspect. Wonder why it's not better known in the States? It's also on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The theme for the ascending staircase is haunting me. The contrast between the black/white sequences and those in Technicolor, as well as the reason for the difference, is original.
> And I knew I'd love it from the opening credits and the narrator's first line, "This is the Universe. Big, isn't it?'


The films of Michael Powell and Emeric Pressburger are even a bit odd, or off, for many a Brit, let alone Americans. 
I also think a number of them are completely terrific (as you found _*A Matter of Life and Death*_): Do Not Miss...
*I know where I'm going* / _*A Canterbury Tale*_ / *Black Narcissus*, and I have not seen it yet, but _*The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp*_ is another highly rated film.


----------



## PetrB

tdc said:


> But can this man create a good movie without violence and coarse language? That's what I'd like to see. Tarantino is too much shock value for my tastes.


American films, violent? Shocking. From the get-go, the violence in Tarantino is so codified and whack that it is clear it is a simultaneous tribute / parody of all things violent and American.

With this one, he has certainly hit his stride as a very fine 'film-maker' all elements, and the visual presentation, beautifully done and working in perfect synchronization with each other.

Also has a very funny yet rather brilliant because its funny, score.


----------



## CypressWillow

PetrB said:


> The films of Michael Powell and Emeric Pressburger are even a bit odd, or off, for many a Brit, let alone Americans.
> I also think a number of them are completely terrific (as you found _*A Matter of Life and Death*_): Do Not Miss...
> *I know where I'm going* / _*A Canterbury Tale*_ / *Black Narcissus*, and I have not seen it yet, but _*The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp*_ is another highly rated film.


I've seen and *loved* the other films you mention, with the exception of *Black Narcissus*. I've held off on that one simply because I'm afraid it will be upsetting. But I'm determined to watch it sometime soon.
I saw *The Red Shoes* and *Tales of Hoffmann*, long ago and far away. Love them as well, especially *Hoffmann*. 
Isn't it unbelievable that Marius Goring was so utterly different in *AMOLAD* as the Messenger, and as Julian Craster in* Red Shoes? * What an actor! And Roger Livesey - having once heard his voice, can one ever forget it? 
Powell and Pressburger were amazing. I wish they'd made more films together.


----------



## julianoq

Just watched Le Concert, very enjoyable movie centered on the Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1320082/


----------



## Guest

CypressWillow said:


> And Roger Livesey - having once heard his voice, can one ever forget it?
> Powell and Pressburger were amazing. I wish they'd made more films together.


Couldn't agree more



PetrB said:


> The films of Michael Powell and Emeric Pressburger are even a bit odd, or off, for many a Brit, let alone Americans.
> _*The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp [1944]*_ is another highly rated film.


Not sure about the views of Brits. LADOCB is In my top 20 favourite movies, but the film received mixed reception at the time due to its sympathetic portrayal of a German! Now allegedly regarded as a masterpiece.


----------



## Guest

_Mon Pire Cauchemar_ (2011) [My Worst Nightmare]. An awful, French 'Benny Hill' type of film starring Isabelle Huppert. Had there been any other lead female I would have stopped after 4'33" ... as it is, I'll tolerate almost anything by La Huppert. I can't help it, she makes me go weak at the knees.
http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/[email protected]@._V1_SY317_CR1,0,214,317_.jpg


----------



## Ravndal

Django Unchained

Very cool, but a bit long


----------



## Yoshi

Monty Python's The meaning of life


----------



## samurai

On *Netflix, The Prestige,*starring Michael Caine, Hugh Jackman and Christian Bale. Overall, I liked this film--Caine is one of my favorites--but, somehow its use of doubles in order to achieve "the prestige"--especially at the end--was a little overdone and disappointing. I do intend to read the book by Christopher Priest, as I am quite fascinated by any such explorations into the worlds of "real magic" and the "mere" creation of illusions. 
The next film I queue up from Netflix shall be *The Illusionist--*featuring Edward Norton--another one of my favorite actors.


----------



## CypressWillow

Watched "K-PAX" on cable tonight. I'd forgotten how much I enjoyed this little film. Performances were uniformly excellent, and the story was intriguing. The evidence for and against the Kevin Spacey character's actually being from K-PAX was so even on both sides. I wanted him to leave on the beam of light at the end, of course. (But then, I wanted to go with Richard Dreyfuss at the end of Close Encounters, and I would have gone with E.T. at the end, too.)
It makes me think of Ayn Rand's play "The Night of January 16th" where they draw a jury from amongst the audience at every performance. The evidence at the trial is equally balanced for guilt and innocence. Miss Rand wrote two endings for the play, depending on which way the 'jury' voted.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Bedtime Story* (1964), starring Niven and Brando, directed by Ralph Levy. Then, its fine remake, *Dirty Rotten Scoundrels* (1988), starring Caine and Martin, directed by Frank Oz.

View attachment 17508
View attachment 17509


----------



## Celesta

On Netflix, Serpico featuring a great performance by Al Pacino. In a theatre, Zero Dark Thirty. IMO, more deserving of the Best Picture Oscar than Argo.


----------



## Guest

CypressWillow said:


> Watched "K-PAX" on cable tonight. I'd forgotten how much I enjoyed this little film. Performances were uniformly excellent, and the story was intriguing. The evidence for and against the Kevin Spacey character's actually being from K-PAX was so even on both sides. I wanted him to leave on the beam of light at the end, of course. (But then, I wanted to go with Richard Dreyfuss at the end of Close Encounters, and I would have gone with E.T. at the end, too.)


I actually went out today (day off) and hired this DVD on the basis of your posting. Please (you and others on this thread) give a "plot spoiler" warning next time! Yes, not a bad little story, very entertaining and Kevin Spacey (more than Jeff Bridges) carried it for me. I loved the "Bluebird" scene. You call it "this little film". Yes, it is a sort of 'chewing gum'. So is Haydn (sometimes).


----------



## PetrB

ParaNorman (Via Netflix)

Zombie Horror-Comedy film (2012) which should delightfully creep out kids, and with more than enough going on, story-line / script, film's overall look (terrific stop-animation and wonderful modeled sets), characters, to keep an adult entertained all the way through. 

Delightfully and funnily dark'n'creepy.


----------



## PetrB

O.K. it is a video clip, via TC member Delicious_Manager, and thanks to him for it.
A remarkable and lovely act....


----------



## Vaneyes

*Clambake* (1967), starring Elvis. Directed by Arthur H. Nadel.

A waste of celluloid.

View attachment 17725


----------



## Kieran

I watched Unthinkable on TV last night, Samuel Jackson and Carrie Moss. For all the attempt to make a high-pitched thriller, this was actually a thought-provoking film. How far is acceptable to torture a terrorist in order to gain access to where they've hidden the bombs? How far do we have to go? And does torture work? Well, as Samuel Jackson's character says, sure, torture doesn't work, that's why men has used torture since forever. I certainly think that style of torture would work on me.

"Where's your Mozart stash?" <<crunch>>

"There some in the kitchen - PC's performed by Barenboim, you'll love them, I SWEAR! Mitsuko is in the living room hiding in the stereo. Boxsets in there too, millions of them, littered everywhere. There's some in the boudoir, the operas, and I have some in the car - TAKE them!"


----------



## Guest

_Star Trek: Into Darkness_

If you like this kind of thing, it's the kind of thing you'll like.

I do. And I did. Very entertaining, though my age seems to be reducing my tolerance of 'crash-bangery'! Some good jokes, Benedict Cumberbatch dominated the screen as the villain, and, as I was watching with my astute sons and wife, I even worked out what was going on!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Quiz Show* (1994), starring Ralph Fiennes, Paul Scofield, and directed by Robert Redford. It's hard to believe this film was nominated for Best Picture in 1994, along with Pulp Fiction, The Shawshank Redemption, Forrest Gump, Four Weddings and a Funeral...instead of, Ed Wood or The Madness of King George. Quiz Show's as dull now, as it was then. Documentary material, maybe, but not movie.

Mildly-interesting notes: Calista Flockhart and Ethan Hawke have tiny parts, before making it about five years later. Directors Levinson and Scorsese have cameo roles.

View attachment 17841


----------



## samurai

On Blu-Ray:









I found this movie--as I did _*The Prestige*_--to be a potentially good story but somewhat disappointing in its ending, when it comes time to tying up all the "loose ends". In this instance it is done by police inspector Uhl {Paul Giamatti} and his eidetic memory piecing together all of the various salient clues in rapid flashback fashion, to figure out how Eisenheim {Edward Norton} pulled off the greatest illusion of them all, namely bringing someone "back from the dead". However, it still left me somewhat baffled.


----------



## kv466

Mama
Django Unchained 
Red Dawn
Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## Guest

Looking forward to this film! Then we can really get down to drawing up the mother of "all things kitsch" list !
http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/vide...he-candelabra-trailer-video-steven-soderbergh


----------



## Yoshi

Just watched 12 Angry Men for the first time. It was even better than I expected, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## samurai

Yoshi said:


> Just watched 12 Angry Men for the first time. It was even better than I expected, I really enjoyed it.


Which version did you see: the original, with Joseph Cotten, or the remake?


----------



## Yoshi

samurai said:


> Which version did you see: the original, with Joseph Cotten, or the remake?


There's a remake? I had no idea. I watched the 1957 one.


----------



## Kieran

Joseph Cotton's not in 12 Angry Men! Henry Fonda and Lee J Cobb, among others. Brilliant movie, well casted, great premise. Just goes to show how a great script is essential for making a great film. It often boggles me bits that can be boggled when I see a hugely expensive blockbuster and it sounds like they spent all of ten cents on the lousy script...


----------



## maestro57

Identity Theif. It was terrible.


----------



## Yoshi

Today I watched: M (1931)


----------



## samurai

Kieran said:


> Joseph Cotton's not in 12 Angry Men! Henry Fonda and Lee J Cobb, among others. Brilliant movie, well casted, great premise. Just goes to show how a great script is essential for making a great film. It often boggles me bits that can be boggled when I see a hugely expensive blockbuster and it sounds like they spent all of ten cents on the lousy script...


@ Kieran, You're absolutely right, of course; just another instance of "old age creeping up on me",  as Chief Dan George said in one of the Eastwood movies. My bad.


----------



## Vaneyes

A reminder, *Behind the Candelabra* (NA May 26, UK June 7).

http://operachic.typepad.com/opera_chic/2013/05/lib.html

New trailer link...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...he-new-trailer-for-Behind-the-Candelabra.html

The making of...


----------



## PetrB

Vaneyes said:


>


LOL. Will both Damon and Douglas be nominated for academy awards for playing gay?
Douglas does just enough of the gratingly annoying voice, and the rest looks, as far as human dynamics go, seriously creepy.


----------



## Unbennant

*The Black Gestapo*

Rather pedestrian piece of '70s schlock, but the film has its heart in the right place.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Anybody who knows me knows that I am a huge Star Trek fan and I just returned from seeing Star Trek Into Darkness.

I will probably be in the minority of all the geeky fanboys but this film was meh. I waited four years to see what? a flip flop remake of another Trek movie I dearly love. No real significant character development whatsoever from the first film? A two hour video game with lots of cool lens flares? Cumberbatch wasn't very convincing to me as a villian. I like him better as Sherlock. I thought Nero, the villain in the first film was lame and Harrison is only barely a step above that. Very few "Star Trek" moments in this film. It could have been named anything else but Star Trek and I probably would have enjoyed it more. The video game kid generation will like the film because there are a lot of things blowing up and death and destruction everywhere but honestly there is very little to no story here and what story there is leaves huge questions that are never satisfactorily answered and nor are they ever likely to be. I think I have kept my comments general enough without any spoilers. I won't be going to see this again. Just not worth the visual overload headache. One sentence covers this film pretty well.... It's not fresh like JJ's first film because it's just been there, done that. I give it only 5 out of 10 stars and that I feel is being generous.

Kevin


----------



## Guest

Check out this link (The Guardian newspaper) for the original movie posters that never made it (and their final release versions). 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/gallery/2013/may/17/classic-film-posters-cut-in-pictures


----------



## Yoshi

Just watched Mulholland Drive. My first impression of this film was: "I don't know what the hell I just watched but I love it" .
This is something I'll have to rewatch.


----------



## Kleinzeit

Yoshi said:


> Just watched Mulholland Drive. My first impression of this film was: "I don't know what the hell I just watched but I love it" .
> This is something I'll have to rewatch.


This has got to be one of my favourite films ever. Top 5. If you watch it enough you'll see how it all fits, like watching Memento in the other order. Its story could be told naturalistically, it's as old as the hills, a simple story. But who cares? Lynch taps into that mostly inaccessible part of the mind that creates dreams. Amazing how rare that actually is among creators of art & pop. But Lynch is the real deal. Mulholland Drive is man-made dream magic.

Now, Inland Empire, that's the one he made just because genius must (like Sibelius Sym 4). But it's triple-x moonshine. Mulholland Drive is spirits of elderflower.


----------



## Art Rock

Just came back from _Night train to Lisbon_, showing in the local art cinema. Liked it.


----------



## Yoshi

Kleinzeit said:


> This has got to be one of my favourite films ever. Top 5. If you watch it enough you'll see how it all fits, like watching Memento in the other order. Its story could be told naturalistically, it's as old as the hills, a simple story. But who cares? Lynch taps into that mostly inaccessible part of the mind that creates dreams. Amazing how rare that actually is among creators of art & pop. But Lynch is the real deal. Mulholland Drive is man-made dream magic.
> 
> Now, Inland Empire, that's the one he made just because genius must (like Sibelius Sym 4). But it's triple-x moonshine. Mulholland Drive is spirits of elderflower.


You're right, the more I thought about it afterwards, I started to make more sense of the story and figure out how it all fits. As you said, the story really is simple and could be told in a simple way but I loved how David Lynch delievered it. Movies like this are why I love cinema.


----------



## Kleinzeit

Yoshi said:


> You're right, the more I thought about it afterwards, I started to make more sense of the story and figure out how it all fits. As you said, the story really is simple and could be told in a simple way but I loved how David Lynch delievered it. Movies like this are why I love cinema.


I just googled 'Mulholland Drive meaning'. Warning: don't do this. You'll never get out and you won't get any sleep. Oy! there's a whole 'nother world of MH exegetes out there. It's as x-treme as The Shining decoders.

Yeah, but.... those jitterbug dancers, that's the key. They're flipping in & out of one another as if there were no ego boundaries....

Lynch is a big proponent of Transcendental Meditation. I suspect he's the uncraziest crazy person in Hollywood.


----------



## EricABQ

Just watched The Big Year staring Steve Martin, Jack Black, and Owen Wilson.

It's about a yearly birding competition. A very nice and enjoyable movie m


----------



## Vaneyes

PetrB said:


> LOL. Will both Damon and Douglas be nominated for academy awards for playing gay?
> Douglas does just enough of the gratingly annoying voice, and the rest looks, as far as human dynamics go, seriously creepy.


Agree. I didn't think Douglas could pull this off. I was wrong. Damon revealed Douglas is a good kisser. 

Scott Thorson bio -

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Thorson


----------



## maestro57

Yesterday, I saw the Aussie film "Beneath Hill 60" on DVD. Rarely do you get to see, in a major motion picture, how the Aussies contributed to the war efforts. It was good. I like Aussies


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Went to go see Iron Man 3 today and really enjoyed it! Really good story and good character development. Lots of action and special effects but not at the expense of the story. I actually enjoyed this a whole lot more than I did the new Star Trek movie. Marvel has done a great job with their superhero films. DC could learn a lot from them in my opinion. We'll see how they do with Man of Steel next month.

Kevin


----------



## samurai

*The Loneliness of the Long Distance Runner,* starring Tom Courtenay and Michael Redgrave. Shot entirely in black and white, which seems to reflect dreary the mood of both pre-Fab Britain and the life of the protagonist, Colin Smith, played by Courtenay. In the end, his way of rebelling against what he perceives as an uneven playing field against which he--and, by extension, the whole English working class to which he belongs--will ever achieve equality or fairness is by not "winning" the marathon he had easily in hand. One is given the clear impression that Smith will continue to "opt out" in some manner from the system even after he is released from the reform school and is back in "regular" society. And all this before the advent of Timothy Leary and the Beatles! Perhaps this movie even foreshadowed them in a very prescient way.


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## Yoshi

I watched Lost Highway (1997) last night. I liked Mulholland Drive better but it was still good.


----------



## Kieran

Yoshi said:


> I watched Lost Highway (1997) last night. I liked Mulholland Drive better but it was still good.


Yeah, sometimes I find his films to be deliberately obscure. Or maybe it's more accurate to say, I just don't get them. But I enjoy them all the same...


----------



## Kleinzeit

His obscurity is a provocation but I don't think it's the point of his work. He's not Lars Von Trier. 

Lost Highway has made me furious at times, but I've kept going back to marvel at the difference in my feelings about it each time. That's a clue that there's art hidden in the wall somewhere. 

Lynch his vision is to manifest the dreaming mind. Who does that so consistently? But it's art's job 1. His real-world p.o.v seems to be quite conservative, even puritanical in a funny way. 

/story about a dude doesn't know he's another dude. Dude's been replaced by an identical dude.


----------



## Blue Hour

*(1956)*​


----------



## Vaneyes

*Matt Damon* & *Michael Douglas *at 2013 Cannes Film Festival.


----------



## Yoshi

Watched Rain Man earlier


----------



## samurai

Yoshi said:


> Watched Rain Man earlier


One of the greatest movies ever made.


----------



## Kieran

I'm about to watch _Mission Impossible III_, more with hope than expectation, but there's nothing else on and I'm tired, so...


----------



## Kieran

Kieran said:


> I'm about to watch _Mission Impossible III_, more with hope than expectation, but there's nothing else on and I'm tired, so...


Very moving movie. It moved me across the room to switch off the telly...


----------



## Kleinzeit

Kieran said:


> Very moving movie. It moved me across the room to switch off the telly...


*thinks*: The story, acting, and directing were beneath contempt. But the editing had a certain yeasty integrity.


----------



## CypressWillow

Midsummer Night's Dream, from 1935. Visually and musically striking. James Cagney as Bottom. Mickey Rooney as Puck. Unbelievably wonderful film.


----------



## zeshantahir

i saw last movie skyfall
it is a very good film, so heavy techniques use in it ,,,,,,,,, james bond show hi spure skills in it


----------



## Vaneyes

*Behind the Candelabra* (2013), starring Michael Douglas, Matt Damon, Rob Lowe, Dan Aykroyd, Scott Bakula, Debbie Reynolds.

Last night's HBO presentation was mahvellous...a highly entertaining comedy/drama. The love scenes with "Lee & Scott" were vigorous. I'll let you guess who was the top and bottom.

A sensitive Mark Swed/LA Times reviews...

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ncert-dress-notebook-20130527,0,2354181.story

Rob Lowe (Dr. Startz) interview...

http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/05/26/rob-lowe-behind-the-candelabra-dr-startz/

Scott Bakula (Bobby) interview...

http://collider.com/scott-bakula-behind-the-candelabra-interview/


----------



## Kieran

I watched the Norwegian thriller, _Headhunters_, last night. It's a fabulous movie, funny and absurd and occasionally violent. Clever script. Kind of flashy Hollywood-esque, as opposed to Scandi-noir...


----------



## Guest

Anybody fancy any of the Cannes 2013 nominations?


----------



## Blue Hour

I recently bought these on Blu-ray disc. Classic new wave, I think I would have enjoyed the 50s...

I miss _L'enfer_​


----------



## Blue Hour

TalkingHead said:


> Anybody fancy any of the Cannes 2013 nominations?


Blue Is the Warmest Colour & The Past would be my suggestions from the films I was lucky enough to see.


----------



## Kieran

Surreal said:


> Blue Is the Warmest Colour & The Past would be my suggestions from the films I was lucky enough to see.


_Blue is the Warmest Colour_ may require a severe amount of editing before it reaches the cinemas. It makes me wonder why the director didn't perform the editing while he was shooting it, but that's neither here nor there. Apart from the obvious attractions, however, this movie is getting serious acknowledgement as a landmark flick. Can you tell us more?

Cheers! :tiphat:


----------



## Skilmarilion

So I finally saw The Great Gatsby in the cinema. A glitzy, fast-paced and modern first half of the film was kind of overwhelming for me. Once it settled down it was well constructed, especially towards the end. Di Caprio and Mulligan were really good I thought.

I would have preferred a more delicately crafted adaptation of Fitzgerald's timeless masterpiece, but I still think it's very much worth seeing!


----------



## Crudblud

_Sebastiane_ by Derek Jarman

What could have been an interesting piece of work is marred by pointless extended scenes of gay erotica. It's sad because in it I can see lots of individual moments of beauty, and the final scene is unflinching and viscerally powerful, but I found it difficult to care because the camera spends more time looking at naked men than telling the story or developing the characters. I have no problem with naked men or on-screen _man lurrrrve_ and I get why it figures so prominently in the film (besides being directed by Derek Jarman) but there's so much of it that it ultimately gets in the way.


----------



## Blue Hour

Kieran said:


> _Blue is the Warmest Colour_ may require a severe amount of editing before it reaches the cinemas. It makes me wonder why the director didn't perform the editing while he was shooting it, but that's neither here nor there. Apart from the obvious attractions, however, this movie is getting serious acknowledgement as a landmark flick. Can you tell us more?
> 
> Cheers! :tiphat:


I'd be happy to when I finally get back home. I'm still on the move at the moment and I find typing from my iPad tiresome. I'll either post a comment here or send you a private message when I get home in a few days.

:tiphat:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

*Love Happy* (1949), the last film starring the *Marx bros*, three together as the main characters. Wikipedia says that it's been regarded by critics as their worst movie, but I loved it. At least the duet playing scene (with Chico at the piano) is terrific. You can also see the young Marilyn Monroe as Groucho's client in a short shot.


----------



## OboeKnight

Phantom of the Opera (the musical) and Frankenstein.


----------



## maestro57

Babe (the one with James Cromwell) on Melbourne's 7 (Two) last night.


----------



## Chrythes

Act of Killing. 

A documentary about the "genocide" of alleged communists in Indonesia during the 60's, that was essentially funded and initiated by the USA as a result of the cold war. The interviewees are the killers. I liked the approach the makers chose - the killers were asked to recreate the events (killings, torturing) that they thought were the most important, and in the way the wanted it to be seen. The honesty they convey is inspiring but extremely disturbing. Though it might be a banal phrase, but when you perceive that they are mere humans, as in - able to feel sympathy, empathy, compassion and love, have families it is disturbing and extremely unsettling.


----------



## OboeKnight

The musical, _Chicago_


----------



## Guest

_Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter_ quite entertaining for absurd hokum!!


----------



## samurai

*The Minus Man,* starring Owen Wilson, Cheryl Crow, Jeanane Garofolo and Dennis Haysbert. I have to file this one under "never judge a book by its cover" as Wilson portrays perhaps the most baby-faced serial killer I've ever come across { somehow,he kept reminding me of Dennis the Menace, with that goofy, innocent smile he flashes through much of the movie}. Overall, for me in the end the movie was somewhat muddled by the fact that the husband is arrested for the murder of his wife {Wilson's landlords} with no apparent motive. This really baffled me. {*Netflix*}.


----------



## Blue Hour

I watched this during my return flight to Paris, without giving anything away I am always left rather disappointed with the ending. I feel Godard cut it short for whatever reason even so it still ranks as one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Guest

samurai said:


> *The Minus Man,* starring Owen Wilson, Cheryl Crow, Jeanane Garofolo and Dennis Haysbert. I have to file this one under "never judge a book by its cover" as Wilson portrays perhaps the most baby-faced serial killer I've ever come across { somehow,he kept reminding me of Dennis the Menace, with that goofy, innocent smile he flashes through much of the movie}. Overall, for me in the end the movie was somewhat muddled by the fact that the husband is arrested for the murder of his wife {Wilson's landlords} with no apparent motive. This really baffled me. {*Netflix*}.


I'm not a great fan of Own Wilson, and I've not seen this one - but I looked it up and note that it was the only movie directed by Hampton Fancher who co-wrote the screenplay for _Blade Runner!_


----------



## Yoshi

Battle Royale. I loved it.


----------



## Kieran

That movie _Nine _is on now, and I'm losing the will to live. If all the actresses weren't so gorgeous, I'd have thrown a cushion through the telly ages ago...


----------



## Skilmarilion

Just saw _The Impossible_. Very powerful, to say the least.


----------



## Lunasong

_The Pianist_ (2002), the true story of Wladyslaw Szpilman, a Polish Jew who survived WWII, first in the Warsaw Ghetto then, after his family was deported to Treblinka, by hiding out on his own and, at times, with help from others, in war-torn Warsaw.
It is a very powerful film of survival which won Best Actor and Best Director Oscars.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0253474/synopsis


----------



## maestro57

I'm currently watching "Sword of Sherbrook Forest" (Robin Hood).


----------



## Sonata

The first half of Thor the other night. We haven't gotten around to finishing it yet.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

The Barkleys of Broadway, 1949, Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers.


----------



## EllenBurgess

cranked and final destination 5 is the last movie i watched


----------



## OboeKnight

Watched Andrew Lloyd Webber's _Cats_ last night. I hadn't seen it since I was little so I thought I would see what it was like. I enjoyed parts of it, and I appreciate the quirkiness of it all...I'm just not sure if I really "got it." The whole thing was just so strange lol. 'Memory' is definitely a gem though. Elaine Paige was spectacular.


----------



## Vaneyes

OboeKnight said:


> Watched Andrew Lloyd Webber's _Cats_ last night. I hadn't seen it since I was little so I thought I would see what it was like. I enjoyed parts of it, and I appreciate the quirkiness of it all...I'm just not sure if I really "got it." The whole thing was just so strange lol. 'Memory' is definitely a gem though. Elaine Paige was spectacular.


I enjoyed the stage production, which in actuality had already begun as the audience were taking their seats. Meeeoowww.


----------



## Guest

Well, M Night Shyamalan can make a good movie, with a distinct style, so ventured to see his latest last night, _After Earth_. Will and Jayden Smith play father and son, crashed on a future Earth, where (to quote Empire's Kim Neman) "the crux of the plot is carrying a widget up a volcano in the hope of getting a wifi signal." 
http://www.empireonline.com/reviews/reviewcomplete.asp?FID=137767

It looks great, and is told in M Night's trademark slow and deliberate manner (a welcome relief from the overwhelming trend to oblique dialogue and crash bang wallop) but there is far to much for Smith Jr to do on his own, he's not very likeable, and his Dad grossly overplays the martial commanding officer who can't emote with his offspring.

Ah well, it was an evening out!


----------



## tahnak

samurai said:


> On Blu-Ray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this movie--as I did _*The Prestige*_--to be a potentially good story but somewhat disappointing in its ending, when it comes time to tying up all the "loose ends". In this instance it is done by police inspector Uhl {Paul Giamatti} and his eidetic memory piecing together all of the various salient clues in rapid flashback fashion, to figure out how Eisenheim {Edward Norton} pulled off the greatest illusion of them all, namely bringing someone "back from the dead". However, it still left me somewhat baffled.


The movie is great because of these enigmatic qualities and a capable performance from both Norton and Giamatti. The real winner in the tale is Philip Glass' mesmerising music.


----------



## tahnak

I have seen Jason Statham's `Hummingbird' yesterday and have forgotten how to hum since then. It is a tale with many loose ends, badly directed. Avoid this sordid film.


----------



## Kleinzeit

MacLeod said:


> Well, M Night Shyamalan can make a good movie, with a distinct style, so ventured to see his latest last night, _After Earth_. Will and Jayden Smith play father and son, crashed on a future Earth, where (to quote Empire's Kim Neman) "the crux of the plot is carrying a widget up a volcano in the hope of getting a wifi signal."
> http://www.empireonline.com/reviews/reviewcomplete.asp?FID=137767
> 
> It looks great, and is told in M Night's trademark slow and deliberate manner (a welcome relief from the overwhelming trend to oblique dialogue and crash bang wallop) but there is far to much for Smith Jr to do on his own, he's not very likeable, and his Dad grossly overplays the martial commanding officer who can't emote with his offspring.
> 
> Ah well, it was an evening out!


interesting take on Shyamalan's career trajectory here

http://www.villagevoice.com/2013-05...night-shyamalan-became-just-another-director/


----------



## Vaneyes

*Paris When It Sizzles* (1964), starring Audrey Hepburn, William Holden. Not one of Audrey's best, but thinking of L'enfer nonetheless. 

:angel:

View attachment 19372


----------



## PetrB

The Red Violin (via Netflix) The structuring of the three plots, the parallel lines of present and chronological past times all revolving around the violin as constant and common element.


----------



## Guest

Kleinzeit said:


> interesting take on Shyamalan's career trajectory here
> 
> http://www.villagevoice.com/2013-05...night-shyamalan-became-just-another-director/


Thanks. The review of _After Earth _I read yesterday was distinctly lukewarm, making the point that



> Little is expected now from the once fashionable director of such movies as The Sixth Sense and Signs, and this dystopian SF movie is his most conventional to date


http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2013/jun/09/after-earth-review

Pete Bradshaw was even less complimentary.



> He's done it again. M Night Shyamalan has done it again. Again. Done it. Again. He has given us another film for which the only appropriate expression is stammering, gibbering wonder that anyone can keep making such uncompromisingly terrible movies with such stamina and dedication. This one is a sci-fi drama of such incredible boredom that your synapses will be turned to Bostik, featuring a triple-whammy of abysmal acting, directing and story.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2013/jun/06/after-earth-review

Should I have wasted my money? Only if you believe that you only go to see films that the critics endorse.


----------



## Guest

Saw _The Internship_ last night. It was a date so no judgement. Not that funny, had moments but too sentimental and predictable to make an impact. Will Ferrell had a good cameo as always but the chick I was with doesn't think he's funny. That might be a deal-breaker...


----------



## Wood

*HERZOG *Heart of Glass


----------



## Wood

*FASSBINDER *The Third Generation


----------



## Jobis

Watched Dancer in the Dark yesterday and Breaking the Waves today.

von Trier is magnificent!


----------



## Crudblud

_The Gatekeepers_

A new documentary comprised mostly of interviews with former leaders of the Shin Bet, Israel's security agency. The subject is fascinating, the interviews and previously unseen archival footage (according to the director who did a little Q&A afterwards) are compelling, unfortunately the presentation features unnecessary and ridiculous graphics as seen on shows like CSI, to the point that I was almost expecting one of the interviewees to don a pair of sunglasses, spout a cheesy one-liner and then hear Roger Daltrey scream YEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH. It's actually quite bizarre that the director, an Israeli who spent some three and a half years doing interviews, collecting archival footage and so on, and chose to pare it down to this 90 minute package with goofy CG graphics and tacky "docu-pop" music, it's almost like he has no respect for the subject, even though he showed a great deal of passion during the Q&A. I hope that the complete and unedited interviews are made available on their own at some point, the film itself is ultimately disappointing and not worth the price of admission, I feel.


----------



## Chrythes

^
The constant music and sound effects is one thing that I find obnoxious when watching documentaries. They artificially try to engage you into what is being told and create suspense, as if words alone couldn't do that. The sound effects in the BBC wildlife documentaries, especially Blue Planet, are just ridiculous, where apparently plankton shooting luminescent liquid produce sound.


----------



## TrevBus

'Oz, the Great and Powerful'. I don't do this very often, because a person won't know what to like or dislike without seeing it. However, in this case, I feel safe; If you can, Avoid at all costs. Any film that Rachel Weiss is very week in, is not a film to see.
I felt so low after that I started watching 'Lawrence of Arabia"(Sorry, guess that was the last one I saw but you get the point)just to remember what a great film really is.


----------



## mtmailey

Well as for me i watch anime online movies i do not watch like i used to.
View attachment 19633


----------



## Crudblud

Chrythes said:


> ^
> The constant music and sound effects is one thing that I find obnoxious when watching documentaries. They artificially try to engage you into what is being told and create suspense, as if words alone couldn't do that. The sound effects in the BBC wildlife documentaries, especially Blue Planet, are just ridiculous, where apparently plankton shooting luminescent liquid produce sound.


Yes, the whole way through _The Gatekeepers_ I was wondering how anyone could think a conflict of such magnitude as Israel-Palestine could need dressing up in artifice to make it interesting. It was stupid and only served to distract me from the actual subject matter.

On the matter of BBC documentaries I also hate that series with Brian Cox, it's supposed to be about space but we spend most of the time looking at his face. If you want to make a show called "I'm Brian Cox, Look at Me" go ahead, but please don't market it as a documentary about outer space.


----------



## Wood

Crudblud said:


> On the matter of BBC documentaries I also hate that series with Brian Cox, it's supposed to be about space but we spend most of the time looking at his face. If you want to make a show called "I'm Brian Cox, Look at Me" go ahead, but please don't market it as a documentary about outer space.


You have pretty much summed up nearly all BBC documentaries of the last decade or two Crudblud. No matter how interesting the subject matter, the presenters insist on displaying phoney enthusiasm & inflicting their insincere feelings about the subject onto the viewer.

Drama is worse with the cameraman's apparent inability to hold a shot for more than a couple of seconds & actors who pull strange faces to represent happy, angry, bemused etc. It is now so bad that the only good drama comes from the Continent, and the BBC helps to fund this, presumably due to the lack of domestic talent....


----------



## Wood

↑↑↑ ...which is why I watch films like:

*Satyajit Ray *_Jalsaghar

_









Top notch Art Film with the bonus of some excellent classical music and dance too.


----------



## Blue Hour

hayd said:


> You have pretty much summed up nearly all BBC documentaries of the last decade or two Crudblud. No matter how interesting the subject matter, the presenters insist on displaying phoney enthusiasm & inflicting their insincere feelings about the subject onto the viewer.
> 
> Drama is worse with the cameraman's apparent inability to hold a shot for more than a couple of seconds & actors who pull strange faces to represent happy, angry, bemused etc. It is now so bad that the only good drama comes from the Continent, and the BBC helps to fund this, presumably due to the lack of domestic talent....


If I may ask what drama did you have in mind while typing? Just curious...


----------



## Kieran

Very curious film, I really enjoyed this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gdLyt2EsQ0Q#!


----------



## PetrB

The excessively disappointing Sally Potter film, "The Man Who Cried."

Potentially wonderful story, tremendous cast -- one many a director would kill to have, actually, and.... they were all made into unbelievable cartoon paper cutouts set into pretty tableaux in the film.

Couldn't make it through -- a rarity for me when I want 'to be entertained' by a film.


----------



## MarieTregubovich

Weird Science, a couple of weeks ago. Anthony Michael Hall for the win.


----------



## Guest

_Black Swan_. I'm still not sold on Darren Aronofsky (I HATED _Requiem for a Dream_ but loved _The Wrestler_), but this movie was good. I enjoyed its surreal elements and the acting was top notch (although the script was at times a little devoid of substantial content). Aronofsky did a great job making the audience feel as if it was in Portman's mind, which is the greatest success of this movie.


----------



## PetrB

J. S. Bach, The man, the Music, the Legend. (via netflix)

An accurate and cursory thumbnail bio, otherwise so patently absurd and overly reverent it was beyond disappointing.
Evidently, Anna Magdalena was a very fulsome babe with big boobies, which she showed off clothed in clothing cut for maximum display / décolletée, and she had tawny hair with bleached highlights 

Had to fast forward to make it through....


----------



## OboeKnight

The original Amityville Horror. I can't remember for sure, but I believe that I like the original more than the re-make. A lot of times this is true, so it's probably a safe assumption.


----------



## Crudblud

OboeKnight said:


> The original Amityville Horror. I can't remember for sure, but I believe that I like the original more than the re-make. A lot of times this is true, so it's probably a safe assumption.


The remake is one of those laughably bad Platinum Dunes releases. I remember getting dragged to the cinema to see it when it came out, I think it was the first horror film I saw that didn't scare me and actually made me laugh a number of times.


----------



## PetrB

The great and weird and pedantic, and not *Powell-Pressburger film;
A Matter of Life and Death.*
Ahem, someone is sharing this... full length movie in one link.


----------



## PetrB

Another Powell-Pressburger gem, in Black and White...
A Canterbury Tale -- full length video.


----------



## Kieran

Anatomy of a Murder, starring James Stewart. Murder trial, starring a young Ben Gazzara. Excellent film.

Thanks for the link above, PetrB, I love P&P...


----------



## Chrythes

The last Harry Potter movie. 
I just really wanted to finish this franchise, since I enjoyed the books and didn't read the last one since I couldn't get it in the "right" language. 
Overall it was ok. I am not sure of it's due to the herb, but very often I got the feeling that they they were acting. So all the wand waving and the makeup became absurd and funny at the same time.


----------



## Kieran

Just watched the documentary on Netflix, Bobby Fischer Against the World. An absolutely brilliant documentary about a guy who was a genius and a nutjob...


----------



## Skilmarilion

Kieran said:


> Just watched the documentary on Netflix, Bobby Fischer Against the World. An absolutely brilliant documentary about a guy who was a genius and a nutjob...


I may have to check this out 

I'm still holding out hope on either a Fischer or Kasparov biopic, and preferrably not made by Spielberg!


----------



## Kieran

Skilmarilion said:


> I may have to check this out
> 
> I'm still holding out hope on either a Fischer or Kasparov biopic, and preferrably not made by Spielberg!


I think this one covers Bobby quite well, a lot of interviews with him and friends and people who knew him. Kasparov is interviewed and other chess whizzes. The impression is of a pure genius who couldn't handle the world around him, then he went into the madness of conspiracy theories and anti-semitism. Just one of his conspiracy theories is that the attritional world chess final between Karpov and Kasparov in 1985, the one that had to eventually be abandoned, was staged by Soviet authorities. But hearing tales about chess players throughout the film, it seems insanity isn't far from the surface in many of them...


----------



## Ingélou

It may be that any activity that demands complete focused intensity to the detriment of exercise, normal relationships, other interests etc will promote mental unwellness, even if not actual nutjobbery. 

I think of the sage in Dr Johnson's 'Rasselas' who began imagining that he could control the weather...


----------



## Kieran

Ingenue said:


> It may be that any activity that demands complete focused intensity to the detriment of exercise, normal relationships, other interests etc will promote mental unwellness, even if not actual nutjobbery.
> 
> I think of the sage in Dr Johnson's 'Rasselas' who began imagining that he could control the weather...


A theory put forward was that a player trying to plot so many infinite moves operates in such a subjective mental environment that it can drive them crazy. One of them jumped out the window because he was chased by a fly. Both Fischer and Spassky were upset by electronic disturbances, such as a camera being point at them (Fischer) and a radioactive device concealed in his seat (Spassky). Spasskey's seat was then examined and they found 2 dead flies on it. There are other reminiscences about great players and how looney they went. I won't spoil it for anyone by repeating them, but I also think such heightened mental feats breed hyper-sensitivity and this manifests itself in spookiness about things which we mere mortals consider "commonplace..."


----------



## Skilmarilion

Yeah, I could never begin to imagine what goes through the minds of such masters. It's easy to understand that its impact on behaviour can be fairly profound.

As is often the case, genius can be both a gift _and_ a curse.


----------



## Ukko

The last movie I watched was "Unforgiven".

I dunno.


----------



## Cosmos

I just finished Black Swan again. I love that movie so much


----------



## reizen

Rewatched Six Degrees of Separation - despite much guff, it was nice to watch something intelligent.


----------



## Skilmarilion

I saw _Flight_ the other day. Overall very engaging and well written - exceeded my expectations.

As ever, Denzel is class!


----------



## Kieran

Yeah, Denzel is great. I watched Crimson Tide again the other night and the screaming match between he and Gene Hackman is a heavyweight actors contest that ended a draw. Hard to get a result versus Hackman but Denzel is a guy could hold his own with anyone...


----------



## Skilmarilion

Yeah, they are both heavyweights for sure. If you haven't seen Gene in _Under Suspicion_, I recommend it wholeheartedly. 

Admittedly I still haven't seen Denzel in Glory or Malcolm X ... I'll have to set that straight!


----------



## Ravndal

"The Lone Ranger" - Worst piece of crap I have ever seen. And i liked _all_ "The Pirates Of Caribbean" films, and I usually like lightweight movies. But this was so bad. I'm just so angry that this film was made. And the worst part was when there was 45 minutes left of the movie - and the movie itself gave up. Everything became incredibly ridiculous, and there was no filter on the jokes. I have never seen a movie with so many cliches.


----------



## Kieran

Ravndal said:


> "The Lone Ranger" - Worst piece of crap I have ever seen. And i liked _all_ "The Pirates Of Caribbean" films, and I usually like lightweight movies. But this was so bad. I'm just so angry that this film was made. And the worst part was when there was 45 minutes left of the movie - and the movie itself gave up. Everything became incredibly ridiculous, and there was no filter on the jokes. I have never seen a movie with so many cliches.


I read somewhere the other day that this film cost $250m to make. It's a western! Did it have computer-generated horses, or something?


----------



## schuberkovich

I saw Man of Steel. It was so terrible. It was the epitome of a franchise-milking blockbuster. The story was both incoherent and predictable at the same time - most of the film was dominated by explosions somehow relating to a nonsensical plotline. In addition, there was no character interest. I know that Superman is not a particularly interesting superhero, but I think they could've made a better effort to make a genuinely worthwhile film. Compared to other recent superhero films (the Iron Mans, the Avengers) it was terrible.

Super looking forward to Monsters University though! All those childhood memories :angel:


----------



## Ravndal

I went in hoping for a light action comedy with incredible CGI effects. It was just so incredibly tacky. It didn't deliver in any way.


----------



## Chrythes

The Thing, by Carpenter. 

One of the best horror sci-fi's I've seen. The setting is great - a group of scientists in the Antarctica confronted with an alien life form. The special effects i.e the animatronics are awesome. It's a shame that CGI is replacing this practice.


----------



## Guest

Chrythes said:


> The Thing, by Carpenter.
> 
> One of the best horror sci-fi's I've seen. The setting is great - a group of scientists in the Antarctica confronted with an alien life form. The special effects i.e the animatronics are awesome. It's a shame that CGI is replacing this practice.


Agreed. It was the grossest thing I'd seen at the pictures when it came out: I loved it!

Last night, finally watched _Skyfall_. Very good, and the best Craig/Bond movie by some distance.


----------



## TrevBus

schuberkovich said:


> I saw Man of Steel. It was so terrible. It was the epitome of a franchise-milking blockbuster. The story was both incoherent and predictable at the same time - most of the film was dominated by explosions somehow relating to a nonsensical plotline. In addition, there was no character interest. I know that Superman is not a particularly interesting superhero, but I think they could've made a better effort to make a genuinely worthwhile film. Compared to other recent superhero films (the Iron Mans, the Avengers) it was terrible.
> 
> Super looking forward to Monsters University though! All those childhood memories :angel:


Saw it 2 days ago and my wife and I LOVED it. It entertained and that is all I ask of any film. Monsters U, not so much but our Grandchildren loved it, so day well spent.


----------



## Celloman

Yeah, I saw Man of Steel too. It was bad. Just a bunch of stupid, over-the-top action.

Last night, I watched Pan's Labyrinth for the second time. Great movie. Hard to watch, though.


----------



## Guest

_World War Z_ with Brad Pitt - very good, given that I'm no fan of zombie movies.


----------



## TrevBus

Celloman said:


> Yeah, I saw Man of Steel too. It was bad. Just a bunch of stupid, over-the-top action.
> 
> Last night, I watched Pan's Labyrinth for the second time. Great movie. Hard to watch, though.


Pan's Labyrinth, IMO, is one of the best films made in the 21st century.


----------



## Blue Hour




----------



## Kieran

*Cool* *Blonde* *Sharks*, or whatever this Samuel Jackson baloney was on TV3. Super smart sharks run amok on a bunch of archetypes. Ends bad for the sharks and two survivors wisecrack on a dodgy raft waiting for help, fuggetin' that their pals and crew have just been EATEN!


----------



## MagneticGhost

This week I have watched.

Late Spring







Love in The Time of Cholera







Shirley Valentine


----------



## EricABQ

I watched Reservoir Dogs for the first time in several years.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Sideways* (2004), w. Thomas Haden Church, et al.

View attachment 21045


----------



## Vaneyes

Ravndal said:


> "*The Lone Ranger*" - Worst piece of crap I have ever seen. And i liked _all_ "The Pirates Of Caribbean" films, and I usually like lightweight movies. But this was so bad. I'm just so angry that this film was made. And the worst part was when there was 45 minutes left of the movie - and the movie itself gave up. Everything became incredibly ridiculous, and there was no filter on the jokes. I have never seen a movie with so many cliches.


BOMB

USA Today - "By the end of Wednesday, the $225 million film was off the rails. The Johnny Depp vehicle earned an abysmal $29 million through July Fourth and finished the usually lucrative holiday weekend with $49 million."

Does that make it the biggest all-time movie bomb? It could be headed for Top 10 infamy.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_box_office_bombs


----------



## EricABQ

Vaneyes said:


> *Sideways* (2004), w. Thomas Haden Church, et al.
> 
> View attachment 21045


Love that movie. Paul Giamatti is one of my favorite actors.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Love that movie. Paul Giamatti is one of my favorite actors.


Yes, and that's one film I wouldn't have minded a sequel...maybe in Europe, continuing of course with the wine and s-e-x theme. :tiphat:


----------



## moody

Vaneyes said:


> Yes, and that's one film I wouldn't have minded a sequel...maybe in Europe, continuing of course with the wine and s-e-x theme. :tiphat:


I just saw "The Bourne Legacy"---and Bourne wasn't in it! Fraudulent or what ?


----------



## Guest

moody said:


> I just saw "The Bourne Legacy"---and Bourne wasn't in it! Fraudulent or what ?


As long as his legacy was in it, you can't sue on trade description!


----------



## Norse

I watched two comedies recently.

The first was *Hot Fuzz*, which was great, though maybe not as consistently hilarious from beginning to end as I had been led to believe. I knew very little about the story etc going in, which probably made some of the later developments in the film even funnier. It seems like a film where it's hard to really catch every little joke etc on first viewing.

The other was *Tropic Thunder*, which I had pretty high hopes for, although I can't quite remember why. I think it was pretty well received, or at least there was a lot of fuzz about Downey Jr. in 'blackface'. It was.. ok, I guess, or maybe a little more than ok as far as comedies go. It had a pretty creative premise and setting, and it's full of movie industry jokes and references, which was a nice sort of 'meta' touch, but it didn't necessarily translate into much that's really laugh out loud funny. Or maybe I just wasn't in the right mood..


----------



## TrevBus

moody said:


> I just saw "The Bourne Legacy"---and Bourne wasn't in it! Fraudulent or what ?


Oh, good heavens, his picture was in it!!!!!! What more do you want. Oh and he was talked about a lot as well. So there. Tee Hee.


----------



## PetrB

*Topper, 1937 complete in one link*.
A truly stellar cast, Constance Bennett, Cary Grant, Roland Young, Billie Burke -- Young's performance, well, he steals it in an easy walk
*IMHO, one of the most perfect American light comedies ever put on film:*
Hey, its Youtube; _watch it now!
_


----------



## Sonata

Original Planet of the Apes. Weird movie!


----------



## Kieran

Was the Bourne Legacy any good, that's the question! I loved the three Matt Damon flicks...


----------



## Jobis

Watched Marie Antoinette the other day, the Sophia Coppola one. She seemed to be trying to tell the story of her own adolescence, and thus the film lacked a real plot; instead the sub-plot of trying to produce an heir took precedence when really it wasn't enough to fill up a two hour film. The affair was also poorly handled, it just seemed to lead to nowhere, there was no conflict between her husband and her lover, it just sort of happened and then was forgotten about by all concerned.

On the whole; very disappointing, and the stylistic choices with the indie rock/electronic music was just bizarre, didn't do the film any favours. Was nice to see the charming Rose Byrne in a film for once, though!


----------



## Wood

MagneticGhost said:


> This week I have watched.
> 
> Late Spring
> View attachment 20990


Like for Late Spring. Ozu made some incredible pre war films.

My latest film:

*WONG Kar Wai *_In the mood for love (2000)

_This film took melodrama to a new level.


----------



## Vaneyes

moody said:


> I just saw "The Bourne Legacy"---and Bourne wasn't in it! Fraudulent or what ?


Damon "retiring" was well-publicized. Anyway, I'm glad Matt came out for, Behind the Candelabera. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Exorcist* (1973). The 2000 director's cut with 13 extra minutes, and maybe that many extra swear words.

Hadn't seen it for decades. Still love the opening, and all scenes with Max von Sydow. What an Oscars crime, him not being nominated. Ten noms and the film wins for Sound and Screenplay.

I was more critical this time around. Editing, makeup, and most of the acting, mediocre. I'd now take *Angels & Demons* (2009) over this. 

View attachment 21147


----------



## brotagonist

I can't recall. It was a long time ago. Movies get in the way of my music habit... but I have been watching Have Gun Will Travel. I'm still in the first season.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> I'd now take *Angels & Demons* (2009) over this.
> 
> View attachment 21147


Nah, you're just kidding. As & Ds was great fun, but...


----------



## playpiano

Am i the ONLY one who thinks that Disneys The Lion King gets way more credit than it actually deserves, i never thought it was that good compared to some of the other disney films


----------



## Wood

Bruno Bruno BrunoBruno


----------



## CypressWillow

Hallmark Hall of Fame "The Love Letter" with Campbell Scott (son of Colleen Dewhurst and George C. Scott,) Jennifer Jason Leigh, Daphne Ashbrook (wonderful performance) and Estelle Parsons. 
Except for the bit that runs over the opening credits, the score is quite good. 
The plot is based on a short story by Jack Finney, one of my favorite authors. 
I really enjoyed it.


----------



## cwarchc

The Quartet
Sentimental slush, but I enjoyed it


----------



## Selby

hayd said:


> Like for Late Spring. Ozu made some incredible pre war films.
> 
> My latest film:
> 
> *WONG Kar Wai *_In the mood for love (2000)
> 
> _This film took melodrama to a new level.


I tried to read between the lines of your comment, but failed, I'm curious what your subjective experience was. I think this is one of the most beautifully shot films I've seen. I rate some of Christopher Doyle's work alongside Sven Nykvist and Emanuel Lubetski. (Sorry if I spelled those names wrong, don't feel compelled to spell check them.


----------



## Crudblud

_The Master_ (Paul Thomas Anderson)
Anderson's follow up to the magnificent _There Will Be Blood_ is definitely a bizarre experience, and I'll need to see it again, possibly more than once, before I really get what's going on. Overall impression good.

_Tideland_ (Terry Gilliam)
Like many who have negative opinions of this film on first viewing, I was told "it's a different film the second time you see it." Well, that's entirely true, the world of _Tideland_ is so baffling, jarring and uncomfortable on a first viewing that a lot of the allusions and thematic links are indecipherable, if indeed they are noticed at all. I did not find it to be a masterpiece, and certainly not among Gilliam's best work, but it does a very good job of maintaining the seemingly impossible tonal balance it strives for and is impressive on that level alone.

_The Night of the Hunter_ (Charles Laughton)
I have mixed feelings about this, but my overall impression is good due in no small part to Robert Mitchum's incredible performance as the insidious Harry Powell. For a film made in the 1950s it's actually quite surprising to me just how dark it gets, but the many cheesy parts do show its age and it's not such a comfortable fit for me.


----------



## DeepR

Jack the Giant Slayer

I liked it. Very entertaining. A warning though: I'm very easily pleased when it comes to fantasy movies. Brings out the little boy in me I guess. On the other hand, I also think some people expect too much from these type of movies. I myself just want some mindless fun, entertainment, action, cool monsters and effects etc. as long as the rest of the film is not too stupid. If I want some serious drama with a deep storyline, character development and all that, I'd watch something else.


----------



## Kevin Pearson

Kieran said:


> Was the Bourne Legacy any good, that's the question! I loved the three Matt Damon flicks...


I actually like Bourne Legacy quite a lot. It improves on subsequent viewings as well and I was able to pick up more of the connections to the previous films. It would be cool if Matt Damon would reprise his role and for him and Jeremy Renner team up on the next one. The whole film is pretty intense but there is a wild motorbike ride near the end that is the climax of the film and very well filmed.

Kevin


----------



## Kieran

Thanks Kevin. I'll look that up. The Damon movies set the bar high on this so it would be nice to see more! By the way, the car chase through Moscow in the second Jason Bourne movie is immense, and chases are a strong feature in these films so I look forward to that motorbike ride!


----------



## Skilmarilion

Crudblud said:


> _The Master_ (Paul Thomas Anderson)
> Anderson's follow up to the magnificent _There Will Be Blood_ is definitely a bizarre experience, and I'll need to see it again, possibly more than once, before I really get what's going on. Overall impression good.


I found this one difficult to grasp at times. I'd like to become more familiar with Anderson's work.

One thing for certain - Joaquin put in an incredibly powerful performance.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Bourne Legacy* (2012), starring Jeremy Renner and Rachel Weisz. Directed by Tony Gilroy. Tedious science garble in this piece of Gilroy Legacy. And all the chasing...oy, oy, and mo' oy. Please, enough already. And did anyone beside me think the motorbike bad guy died in an especially lame manner, after all that?

Rachel aka Mrs. 007 has never been hotter. Jeremy Renner was excellent. Matt Damon may come out of retirement for more money and a cameo. Then surely, they can stick a fork in this series. One thumb up for Rachel.

View attachment 21300


----------



## Chrythes

Skilmarilion said:


> *I found this one difficult to grasp at times*. I'd like to become more familiar with Anderson's work.
> 
> One thing for certain - Joaquin put in an incredibly powerful performance.


Which is what I experienced as well. It was quite bizzare, since the movie seems to be quite straightforward but its imprint is vague.


----------



## TrevBus

An interesting film I ordered on Demand. 'Dead Man Down'. Stars Colin Farrell, Noomi Rapace and Terrance Howard. Low budget crime and revenge film. A bit of a Hollywood ending but it still worked for me, due largely to the performances of the 3 above, esp. Farrell.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Bladerunner* (1982), starring Rutger Hauer, Harrison Ford, Sean Young. Directed by Ridley Scott.

View attachment 21466


'Twas good seeing this classic again. Rutger's acting and Ridley's directing remain mesmerizing.

Another Oscars farce-- only nominated for Best Art Direction - Set Decoration, and Best Effects - Visual Effects.


----------



## TrevBus

Vaneyes said:


> *Bladerunner* (1982), starring Rutger Hauer, Harrison Ford, Sean Young. Directed by Ridley Scott.
> 
> View attachment 21466
> 
> 
> 'Twas good seeing this classic again. Rutger's acting and Ridley's directing remain mesmerizing.
> 
> Another Oscars farce-- only nominated for Best Art Direction - Set Decoration, and Best Effects - Visual Effects.


The version w/the voice over or without?


----------



## Vaneyes

TrevBus said:


> The version w/the voice over or without?


Without. The Final Cut. Actual DVD cover...

View attachment 21522


Related:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versions_of_Blade_Runner

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/bla..._blade_runner_the_final_cut_the_rt_interview/

http://www.wired.com/entertainment/hollywood/magazine/15-10/ff_bladerunner?currentPage=all


----------



## Cheyenne

_Wings of Desire_
Good in parts, but too pretentious in others; some of the monologues are ridiculously fuddled.. It is redeemed by certain scenes, the acting and ultimate goal though.

_A Fistful of Dynamite/Duck, You Sucker!/Once Upon a Time, The Revolution_
I find Sergio Leone's films inexplicably mesmerizing from the very first shot. A Fistful of Dynamite is zany and silly, but not detrimentally so. A fun sendoff of the Western genre for him.

_Apocalypse Now (original cut)_
A messy and idiosyncratic film saved by a spectacular performance from Martin Sheen, helped by narration written by Michael Herr. Frightening in many ways and very Conradian, it remains one of my favorite performances.



MagneticGhost said:


> This week I have watched.
> 
> Late Spring
> View attachment 20990


I watched that again recently too; such a beautiful movie. The ending scene is a masterpiece in minimalism.


----------



## DeepR

Road to Perdition

Very good in every way, although very predictable. Also Tom Hanks wasn't the best man for his part.


----------



## Crudblud

_Behind the Candelabra_

Surprisingly moving depiction of Liberace's relationship with Scott Thorson. It originally had problems with funding because it was "too gay" but I'm not sure I understand that criticism, certainly there's some man lovin' in the film but it isn't gratuitous, you can see Matt Damon's nipples in a couple of shots and that's about it. Mostly it plays out as a black comedy about excess, loneliness, superficiality and greed. Highly recommended.


----------



## Kieran

DeepR said:


> Road to Perdition
> 
> Very good in every way, although very predictable. Also Tom Hanks wasn't the best man for his part.


Jude Law was great in it, though. Actually, I thought Tom Hanks was grand too. It was a better film than I was expecting.

Yesterday, on Netflix, I watched *The Boys From Brazil*. Great cast, obviously, with the likes of Gregory Peck, Laurence Olivier and James Mason. Also in it was a young Bruno Ganz. Olivier grappled gamely with a German accent throughout. Gregory Peck veered in and out of it, but James Mason was the one I was dreading. Not because he wasn't a great actor - he was - but because he had such an immaculate voice, one of the most handsomest voices you'll ever hear.

He tried out the German accent for exactly one line, where he first greets Gregory Peck, then after this we get the full lush Technicolor James Mason throat works. It was a good film, I'd seen it years ago and it didn't get worse, or any better...


----------



## Ravndal

Norse said:


> I watched two comedies recently.
> 
> The first was *Hot Fuzz*, which was great, though maybe not as consistently hilarious from beginning to end as I had been led to believe. I knew very little about the story etc going in, which probably made some of the later developments in the film even funnier. It seems like a film where it's hard to really catch every little joke etc on first viewing.
> 
> The other was *Tropic Thunder*, which I had pretty high hopes for, although I can't quite remember why. I think it was pretty well received, or at least there was a lot of fuzz about Downey Jr. in 'blackface'. It was.. ok, I guess, or maybe a little more than ok as far as comedies go. It had a pretty creative premise and setting, and it's full of movie industry jokes and references, which was a nice sort of 'meta' touch, but it didn't necessarily translate into much that's really laugh out loud funny. Or maybe I just wasn't in the right mood..


I remember laughing a great deal of those movies. They are just stupid enough for me! Though I love every movie with Simon Pegg and Nick Frost. And if Bill Nighy is in it, it's a guaranteed success with me


----------



## Cosmos

I just watched The Machinist with Christian Bale...it was very unusual and unsettling. I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

A Star is Born with Judy Garland and James Mason. Great movie and great music. It is musical, but not the typical sugary musical.


----------



## Ravndal

32 Short Films About Glenn Gould

For the third time or something...


----------



## aszkid

Ravndal said:


> 32 Short Films About Glenn Gould
> 
> For the third time or something...


That man's an obsession.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Saw _Side Effects_ last night. I thought it was well written and nicely paced, with some interesting twists and turns throughout. I'm quickly becoming a fan of Rooney Mara.


----------



## Vaneyes

Cosmos said:


> I just watched The Machinist with Christian Bale...it was very unusual and unsettling. I give it a thumbs up.


121 lbs. Creepy. The Machinist was a one-off for Bale, and most viewers.


----------



## Vaneyes

DeepR said:


> Road to Perdition
> 
> Very good in every way, although very predictable. Also Tom Hanks wasn't the best man for his part.


Part of The Green Mile, Cast Away era.

Try Charlie Wilson's War (2007), if you haven't. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Kieran said:


> Jude Law was great in it, though. Actually, I thought Tom Hanks was grand too. It was a better film than I was expecting.
> 
> Yesterday, on Netflix, I watched *The Boys From Brazil*. Great cast, obviously, with the likes of Gregory Peck, Laurence Olivier and James Mason. Also in it was a young Bruno Ganz. Olivier grappled gamely with a German accent throughout. Gregory Peck veered in and out of it, but James Mason was the one I was dreading. Not because he wasn't a great actor - he was - but because he had such an immaculate voice, one of the most handsomest voices you'll ever hear.
> 
> He tried out the German accent for exactly one line, where he first greets Gregory Peck, then after this we get the full lush Technicolor James Mason throat works. It was a good film, I'd seen it years ago and it didn't get worse, or any better...


Love James Mason.

Your mention of "Boys" (1978), brought back to me Laurence Olivier in *Marathon Man *(1976). Mason and Olivier did such lovely/sinister villians. 

WARNING: Going to the dentist.


----------



## Chrythes

You Only Live Once.

The theme itself is timeless - out of prison person, dealing with discrimination and prejudice and the question if death penalty is truly an adequate punishment. As usual it's over romanticized, but Henry Fonda and Sylvia Sidney act wonderfully.


----------



## ClassicalCumulus

The last film I watched was _The Tree of Life_. Which happens to have an amazing soundtrack, and is how I found out about Smetana's _Má vlast_. The trailer itself is phenomenal!


----------



## Cosmos

I saw Cloud Atlas the other day.

Honestly, the film was phenomenal. Great acting, great stories, great soundtrack and visuals, and a mix of genres (17th century adventure, 1930's drama, 70's conspiracy thriller, present day comedy, futuristic revolution, and distant future, almost alien story about primitive society vs advanced society. 

My only problem with the film was the way it was presented, which left me very confused in the beginning. But the longer you watch it, all the pieces fall together.


----------



## Skilmarilion

_Now You See Me_, in the cinema. Overall fairly enjoyable, although it felt like the plot had been over-thought by the end. Some good conceptual stuff though and good acting on the whole, though I've seen far better performances from the majority of the cast.

There was also a (somewhat bizarre) cameo or two for Beethoven's violin concerto ...


----------



## Jaredpi

Star Wars, last night. It has a very dramatic sound-track.


----------



## Crudblud

_Synecdoche, New York_ (Charlie Kaufman)

Well, it was interesting.


----------



## Guest

Cosmos said:


> I saw Cloud Atlas the other day.
> 
> Honestly, the film was phenomenal. Great acting, great stories, great soundtrack and visuals, and a mix of genres (17th century adventure, 1930's drama, 70's conspiracy thriller, present day comedy, futuristic revolution, and distant future, almost alien story about primitive society vs advanced society.
> 
> My only problem with the film was the way it was presented, which left me very confused in the beginning. But the longer you watch it, all the pieces fall together.


Tried reading the book. I could see it might be fun with a mix of genres (17th century adventure, 1930's drama, 70's conspiracy thriller etc etc) but I got stuck in the 17th Century bit and couldn't move forward. Sounds like the movie did a good job of adaptation, but it's hardly box-office material. I'll have to wait til its on DVD or Sky.


----------



## DeepR

Vaneyes said:


> *Bladerunner* (1982), starring Rutger Hauer, Harrison Ford, Sean Young. Directed by Ridley Scott.
> 
> View attachment 21466
> 
> 
> 'Twas good seeing this classic again. Rutger's acting and Ridley's directing remain mesmerizing.
> 
> Another Oscars farce-- only nominated for Best Art Direction - Set Decoration, and Best Effects - Visual Effects.


Not only a great movie, but also one of the greatest electronic soundtracks of all time.


----------



## nightscape

After watching the entire original Star Trek series, I've watched the first three movies. Terrific stuff. _Star Trek: The Motion Picture_ is really underrated.


----------



## poptart

Watched Ridley Scott's _Prometheus_ on DVD this afternoon.

Odd mixture. Great effects but strangely uninvolving.


----------



## Wood

Mitchell said:


> I tried to read between the lines of your comment, but failed, I'm curious what your subjective experience was. I think this is one of the most beautifully shot films I've seen. I rate some of Christopher Doyle's work alongside Sven Nykvist and Emanuel Lubetski. (Sorry if I spelled those names wrong, don't feel compelled to spell check them.


Sorry, I was too brief.

I meant that it was the most high quality melodrama ever made, respecting the photography and the direction. It created a yearning nostalgia for a time and place that most of the film's viewers would not have seen.

I didn't think anyone else on here appreciated the work of auteurs, so I'm glad you picked me up on this.


----------



## Cheyenne

hayd said:


> Sorry, I was too brief.
> 
> I meant that it was the most high quality melodrama ever made, respecting the photography and the direction. It created a yearning nostalgia for a time and place that most of the film's viewers would not have seen.
> 
> I didn't think anyone else on here appreciated the work of auteurs, so I'm glad you picked me up on this.


Wong Kar-Wai is great! Andrew Sarris put me on to him.


----------



## schuberkovich

In the mood for love is great - the atmosphere is almost palpable. I have only watched one other of Wong Kar Wai's films called My Blueberry Nights which was pretty disappointing. Does anyone have any recommendations for any of his other films?


----------



## Crudblud

_Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_ (Michel Gondry)

The overall idea of the film is pretty clever, but I think it would be more interesting in practice if we remained with the lead the whole time and didn't really know what was going on elsewhere. Unlike some other Charlie Kaufman-penned films I've seen, such as _Synecdoche, New York_ and _Adaptation_, this doesn't really have much depth once the twists are over and done with (it's more of an "oh, I see" rather than a "wait, what?" kind of thing). I still don't know what's really going on in those films by the time they're over, but here everything seems very much cut and dried on a first viewing. Probably his most popular work because it's basically a feel good movie underneath all the psychological bafflement, and possibly also because it stars Jim Carrey. Overall it was a decent watch.


----------



## Crudblud

_Being John Malkovich_ (Spike Jonze)

Another Charlie Kaufman film! I complained about _Eternal Sunshine_'s lack of genuine depth, this has depth in spades, buckets, skips, ocean liners, whatever comes after that. I don't want to gush, even though I already have, so I'll just say that I think this is a work of brilliance, pure and simple.


----------



## Wood

schuberkovich said:


> In the mood for love is great - the atmosphere is almost palpable. I have only watched one other of Wong Kar Wai's films called My Blueberry Nights which was pretty disappointing. Does anyone have any recommendations for any of his other films?


Yes, '2046' is a must see, a kind of sequel to 'In the mood for love'.


----------



## Selby

My favorite Wong Kar-wai for the longest time was Fallen Angels. This was until I saw In the Mood for Love in the theater the week of its' US release and felll completely in love. I think acommon denominator is the photography by Christopher Doyle, the man is a genius! Another great one, and a little more light hearted, is Chungking Express.


----------



## DavidA

Just watched a daft romantic comedy with a very predictable ending. Called 'Letters to Juliette'. I am ashamed to say I really enjoyed it!


----------



## PetrB

Mansfield Park (1999) 
very well done Jane Austen, impeccable costumes, shot in a period house, and very well acted. I found myself bridling at all the constraints of the social conventions of the day -- of course the prime theme of all of Jane Austen and her intent you should feel so. It is one of her novels I have not read, so now it goes on the list.


----------



## DavidA

PetrB said:


> Mansfield Park (1999)
> very well done Jane Austen, impeccable costumes, shot in a period house, and very well acted. I found myself bridling at all the constraints of the social conventions of the day -- of course the prime theme of all of Jane Austen and her intent you should feel so. It is one of her novels I have not read, so now it goes on the list.


It's a good read!

I have a friend whose highbrow taste in films peaks at Rambo. He was hi-jacked by his wife and her friend into watching 'Pride and Prejudice' - they told him it was a violent thriller!


----------



## PetrB

Vaneyes said:


> Part of The Green Mile, Cast Away era.
> 
> Try Charlie Wilson's War (2007), if you haven't. :tiphat:


Charlie Wilson's War is a terrific film, with the pleasant surprises of both Tom Hanks playing a fully dimensional not all nice guy, and Julia Roberts showing how brilliant an actress she is, and how she has not been best used, or the public best served in how she has been presented.


----------



## PetrB

DavidA said:


> It's a good read!
> 
> I have a friend whose highbrow taste in films peaks at Rambo. He was hi-jacked by his wife and her friend into watching 'Pride and Prejudice' - they told him it was a violent thriller!


Well, you just cannot I believe ever convince a Rambo type guy that Jane Austen, novels or well made adapted films, are not exactly "Chick Flicks."

But she is a great and very mainstream novelist, there is nothing elitist or highbrow about Jane Austin 

I recommend to your Rambo like acquaintance, "Pi" (not to be confused with the more recent 'Life of Pi.')
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0138704/


----------



## Kieran

PetrB said:


> I recommend to your Rambo like acquaintance, "Pi" (not to be confused with the more recent 'Life of Pi.')
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0138704/


I loved Pi! Bizarre but brilliant movie. Very intense too...


----------



## DeepR

Oblivion 

You know what, I liked it. Finally some worthy sci-fi. Great visuals and very nice soundtrack. 
Though, if you want to, you can probably find lots of plotholes, but alas, this time I'm not letting that get in the way of the overall experience.


----------



## schuberkovich

Thanks for the recommendations. I will check them out


----------



## TrevBus

My wife and I went and saw 'The Wolverine 2'. I liked it. Wife. Not so much. Fun and entertaining, which is all I expected.


----------



## Guest

Pitch Perfect with the gf. Very, very bad. A few moments, maybe, but not enough to redeem it.


----------



## Crudblud

_The Virgin Spring_ (Ingmar Bergman)

Good. Nothing much more to say about it than that, just a good, solid piece of filmmaking.


----------



## schuberkovich

Changeling (2008)
Directed by Clint Eastwood
Based on the true story surrounding the Wineville Chicken Coup Murders. I have to admit I was thoroughly gripped throughout and by the end I felt emotionally manhandled


----------



## thesubtlebody

Two by the Mexican director *Gerardo Naranjo*, who, it seems, is attached to the forthcoming (not yet produced) reboot (?) of DEATH WISH. Hm.
1. *I'M GONNA EXPLODE* (2008)
2. *MISS BALA* (2011)

I did not love either, but neither was without interest. They seemed well made but oddly apportioned. The first was a teenage amour fou gloss on Bonny/Clyde or Malick's BADLANDS with lots of French New Wave energy, at least at the beginning (which made me think I was going to love it). My impression was that things lost steam with the move from comedy to tragedy, though probably not for that reason. MISS BALA was overwhelming tragic, or pathetic, with a vein of bitter satire. I thought it was a solidly made movie almost too sad and close to home to qualify as a "thriller". It handled horrible violence in interesting ways that almost seemed worse for being less graphic; it's more "substantially" (is this is the word?) discouraging/depressing than most violent movies I've seen in recent years...I feel like more is at stake. Interesting to see so many "slow cinema" techniques or tropes used in a violent gang-warfare thriller like this.

A conversation between Naranjo and another Mexican filmmaker, Nicolás Pereda, from BOMB magazine.


----------



## thesubtlebody

*NEIGHBORING SOUNDS [O SOM AO REDOR]* (Kleber Mendonça Filho, 2012)
Deliciously frustrating, leaving me ambivalent about whether it was boolhockey or not. This alone might be enough to recommend it. (Others who see a lot more current cinema than I do apparently thought enough of it to add it to a number of top-___ lists last year.) Everyday life and brief, flashing invasions of dream or fantasy or some other world. Periodically very interesting use of sound design, sometimes quite subtle. Probably better to see for atmosphere and texture than for anything like a normal story. An unusual film, apparently uneven (aggressively so!) by design.


----------



## thesubtlebody

I watched the first few episodes of the first season of *LUTHER* [starring Idris Elba as the anguished detective], and I am about to pitch in the towel. I'm not too inclined to enjoy television series, for the most part; but because of my love of THE WIRE, I tried this one, and I must say it seems pretty terrible. Accidentally funny effects of lazy, autopilot jumpcutting. Characters showing up---in the usual TV series style---to trot out their one or two primary expressions, then vanish again. A contest to see how many cop-show cliches can fit into 50 minutes. ("We need a female Hannibal Lecter....she's gotta be smart. What is smart and vaguely evil? Dark matter! And _smirking_!") Dreadful!
The darkness and violence of the show would be more imposing and maybe more remarkable (for TV) if it weren't constantly undercut by the inadvertent comedy of errors and the reduction of everything to posing. Come to think of it, I wasn't too impressed with SILENCE OF THE LAMBS or 7EVEN the first time around, either...as stories, as acting, as thematic containers; they just happened to be two quite well-crafted pictures with successions of beautifully-realized moments; I was satisfied with them as such. LUTHER seems like ham-fisted effort to cash in on that genre, and after spending less than three hours in its world, I've just had it.

Curious if it gets better, or if anyone's had a better experience with it?


----------



## Skilmarilion

_Groundhog Day_.

Really enjoyable film with a wonderful message behind it and a fantastic Bill Murray. It feels as if they don't make comedies likes this anymore.


----------



## EricABQ

Goodfellas on the filight to Seattle last week.


----------



## Guest

Skilmarilion said:


> _Groundhog Day_.
> 
> Really enjoyable film with a wonderful message behind it and a fantastic Bill Murray. It feels as if they don't make comedies likes this anymore.


They don't. Mind you, it can _feel _like _Groundhog Day_, given how often it's on TV. But it is great fun.

Other things they don't make like they used to? Political thrillers. Just watched Three Days of the Condor. Excellent! No crazy editing or wobbly cameras, but some really good scenes and Robert Redford. Now to watch _The Parallax View_ and _The Candidate_ - all three transmitted in a row yesterday on Sky.

I may hate the 70s, having lived through them as a teen, but some of the best ever movies were made then!


----------



## CypressWillow

Just watched _The Heiress_ from 1949, with Olivia de Havilland, Montgomery Clift, and Ralph Richardson. Pretty faithful to the book (_Washington Square_) and an excellent score by Aaron Copland. The acting is outrageously good, as is the direction. Highly recommend.


----------



## Itullian

Invaders from Mars, the original
great eerie music


----------



## EllenBurgess

i recently and lastly watched wolverine


----------



## Chrythes

Jiro Dreams of Sushi. 

Dedication.


----------



## Guest

Made my girl watch _Days of Heaven_. She was a little bored and perplexed (it was her first indie movie experience) but it's still one of my all-time faves.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Saw _The Place Beyond the Pines_ last night.

One of my favourite films of the year so far, absolutely fantastic. The screenplay was great and very cleverly done. Gosling and Cooper were on top of their game. The cinematography was also wonderful, with some beautifully shot scenes. That, together with the music -- which included a brooding original score and mutliple uses of _Fratres_ by Arvo Part, helped to create a really atmospheric film. Would definitely recommend.


----------



## Wood

*Truffaut *The 400 Blows Truffaut The 400 Blows


----------



## TudorMihai

Just watched "Django Unchained". I never liked Tarantino but I watched the film because everyone talks about it. The acting is impeccable. I really liked Jamie Foxx's role (and he is not among my favorite actors), not to mention Waltz and Di Caprio. But that's it. I've had enough of Tarantino's sadistic and super-violent killing scenes. I really want to see him make a realistic film, not just these exaggerated and unrealistic flicks. I really admire his ability on working with actors though, but that's the only thing I like about him.


----------



## samurai

Vis Netflix, Episodes 1 and 2 of Game of Thrones, starring Mark Addy and a cast--literally--of thousands. Hews very closely to the book, and I am quite pleased. Just ordered the second disc, with Epiosdes 3 and 4. Can't wait! :trp:


----------



## TrevBus

Watched 'Oblivion' on PPV. OK, I saw it.


----------



## classicalguy

The last one I watched was Killing Season.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Magic Mike* (2012), starring Matthew McConaughey and Channing Tatum. Directed by Steven Soderbergh.

Another "I can't believe it was made" film.

View attachment 22395


----------



## KenOC

Watched "Red" tonight, with Bruce Willis, Morgan Freeman, John Malkovich, and other has-beens. The spy movie equivalent of the over-the-hill-gang. Check your brain at the door and you might find it a lot of fun (I did).


----------



## poptart

Four Lions. I expected sick humour from Chris Morris and wasn't disappointed. I'm just amazed this film ever got made, given the subject matter.


----------



## bassClef

The new Les Miserables - bloody awful singing, but the actors did as well as could be expected - why didn't they get real singers to play the parts?


----------



## poptart

bassClef said:


> The new Les Miserables - bloody awful singing, but the actors did as well as could be expected - why didn't they get real singers to play the parts?


I suspect they lack star power.

Haven't seen this. The trailer left me cringing at Russell Crowe's efforts.


----------



## Guest

bassClef said:


> The new Les Miserables - bloody awful singing, but the actors did as well as could be expected - why didn't they get real singers to play the parts?


Because real singers suck at acting. They tried to find a happy medium. Anne Hathaway has actually had some vocal training, and Hugh Jackman is not a newcomer to musical theater. The girl who played Eponine has also been in the theatrical Les Mis, and the priest is the original Englsih language Valjean. I agree that Russell Crowe would not have been my first, second, or third pick for Javert.


----------



## Guest

Last movie I saw in a theater was Despicable Me 2. Given that I have young kids, it is only rarely that I spend my time seeing new non children movies - and honestly nothing lately has looked good enough to justify spending my money. But Despicable Me 2 was actually pretty entertaining. The quality of the animated movies these days is surprisingly good - something I can't say too often of the non-animated ones.


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> Watched "Red" tonight, with Bruce Willis, Morgan Freeman, John Malkovich, and other has-beens. The spy movie equivalent of the over-the-hill-gang. Check your brain at the door and you might find it a lot of fun (I did).


Don't miss scintillating *Red 2*. :lol:


----------



## schuberkovich

United 93.
A real time film based on the 9/11 events. It's about the only hijacked plane which didn't reach it's target, due (speculatively) to the efforts of the passengers. Gripping but slightly disturbing.


----------



## TrevBus

bassClef said:


> The new Les Miserables - bloody awful singing, but the actors did as well as could be expected - why didn't they get real singers to play the parts?


IMO. they did. All of these ACTORS can sing and well. To each there own.


----------



## TrevBus

KenOC said:


> Watched "Red" tonight, with Bruce Willis, Morgan Freeman, John Malkovich, and other has-beens. The spy movie equivalent of the over-the-hill-gang. Check your brain at the door and you might find it a lot of fun (I did).


Morgan Freeman, John Malkovich. Helen Mirren, Brian Cox, Richard Dreyfuss(well maybe him), etc.., HAS-BEENS? I will grant you most have had better performances but that can be said for a lot of 'mature, experienced" actors. However, that does not make them OVER-THE-HILL. This film was not about "great acting" but fun at the movies. Which this movie and it's cast provided.


----------



## jennie

Watched "The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford" (who needs short titles) yesterday and I might need to watch it again soon because those amazing visuals stole the show and I couldn't focus on the plot


----------



## bassClef

DrMike said:


> Because real singers suck at acting. They tried to find a happy medium. Anne Hathaway has actually had some vocal training, and Hugh Jackman is not a newcomer to musical theater. The girl who played Eponine has also been in the theatrical Les Mis, and the priest is the original Englsih language Valjean. I agree that Russell Crowe would not have been my first, second, or third pick for Javert.


Eponine was the best effort, definitely, Colm Wilkinson was no more than a bit part and a passing nod to the original stage show - what a voice he's still got though. All the A-list actors could just about sing in tune, but you could sense the strain, there was no power, finesse or control there. Not their fault admittedly. Sure they had the facial expressions to make you believe they were feeling it, but the strained singing really spoiled it for me. I've seen the stage show 3 times, the closest you can get to reliving that at home is still the 10th Anniversary cast concert (with Colm Wilkinson as Valjean).


----------



## Kieran

Been on a Harry Palmer binge on Netflix. Watched the _Ipcress File_ and _Funeral in Berlin_. Gonna watch _Billion Dollar Brain_ tomorrow.

I must say, these movies were contemporary with the early Bond movies with Sean Connery. I don't say they're better or worse than them, but I prefer them so far...


----------



## JCarmel

The last film that I went to see in the cinema...was _'Behind the Candelabra' _starring Michael Douglas and Matt Damon. 
I thought that the acting from both principles was excellent. 
Having been treated at one time for an 'over-pressing need' for the same sort of activity that Liberace was addicted-to (and I don't mean tickling the ivories!..) Michael Douglas played the part of the glitzy pianist as to the manor born. 
It was a consistently amusing & intriguing film that kept my attention till the end, despite the fact that I was sitting next to an elderly lady who insisted in laughing out load at virtually every line of dialogue which quickly became very irritating. On the other side of my companion, sat a young couple who had purchased a bucket of popcorn of enormous proportions and they rustled and ruffled around in it...like pigs searching for truffles...for most of the Feature.
Yep, there's something to be said for waiting for films to go to dvd release!


----------



## TrevBus

JCarmel said:


> The last film that I went to see in the cinema...was _'Behind the Candelabra' _starring Michael Douglas and Matt Damon.
> I thought that the acting from both principles was excellent.
> Having been treated at one time for an 'over-pressing need' for the same sort of activity that Liberace was addicted-to (and I don't mean tickling the ivories!..) Michael Douglas played the part of the glitzy pianist as to the manor born.
> It was a consistently amusing & intriguing film that kept my attention till the end, despite the fact that I was sitting next to an elderly lady who insisted in laughing out load at virtually every line of dialogue which quickly became very irritating. On the other side of my companion, sat a young couple who had purchased a bucket of popcorn of enormous proportions and they rustled and ruffled around in it...like pigs searching for truffles...for most of the Feature.
> Yep, there's something to be said for waiting for films to go to dvd release!


Not to doubt you but it was my understanding this was SHOWTIME TV release and was not released to movie theatres. Since I see you are from the UK, maybe it was released to theatres there. In either case, not bad but I rather liked Daman of the 2 more.


----------



## JCarmel

The film was released here in London cinemas and the South East and ran there for some weeks, I believe. But up in the barbarian North where I live, there was just a handful of showings over two days at my local cinema complex.
I found Matt Damon's performance the more affecting of the two but there was something rather compelling/compulsive/repulsive-almost?! with the bravura performance Michael Douglas gave.


----------



## EllenBurgess

the last movie that i watched was expandables 2. its superb to watch it here..


----------



## Wood

Where?

John Betjeman's Metroland

The nostalgia is almost painful. 

This film illustrates how enthusiasm can be communicated without the phoney excitement of today's presenters.


----------



## Kieran

I finally watched The Hobbit, on Netflix. It's definitely over-long and it lacks tension - you never really believe any of the troupe will be hurt or maimed or killed, no matter how many CGI warriors they hurl at them - but it's also not as bad as I'd expected. Martin Freeman is typically brilliant as Bilbo, that guy makes acting look easy. A lot of TV actors in this one, and the scenes with Cate Blanchett as Galadriel are too corny and saccharine. All those white lights and slo-mo portentous voices. Boring.

I never read the Hobbit, so I dunno how many liberties they took, but I know Legolas is in the 2nd part. And I know Legolas wasn't in the book...


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart is a Tolkien-nut as well as a Trekkie. So we'll want to see it when we can, Kieran, so this is interesting to read. It's quite a short book so I suppose they added thrills or spills, but maybe too many.


----------



## Kieran

Ingenue said:


> Taggart is a Tolkien-nut as well as a Trekkie. So we'll want to see it when we can, Kieran, so this is interesting to read. It's quite a short book so I suppose they added thrills or spills, but maybe too many.


The sequel is out at Christmas, apparently. I dunno how he got a trilogy out of the small book, but this first part is very entertaining in places...


----------



## kv466

This Is The End
42
Grown Ups 2
Hangover 3


----------



## Taggart

Kieran said:


> I finally watched The Hobbit, on Netflix. It's definitely over-long and it lacks tension
> 
> I never read the Hobbit, so I dunno how many liberties they took, but I know Legolas is in the 2nd part. And I know Legolas wasn't in the book...


Probably loads. They take three books of LOTR and make it into three films and still leave loads out. They take one book of the Hobbit and make it into three books - must be like the older Bilbo - somewhat stretched.


----------



## Kieran

Taggart said:


> Probably loads. They take three books of LOTR and make it into three films and still leave loads out. They take one book of the Hobbit and make it into three books - must be like the older Bilbo - somewhat stretched.


That's the thing, isn't it? Must be a huge part of Peter Jackson wishes he'd filmed The Hobbit first, then tackled LOTR. Could have gotten six movies out of that alone. Of course, logistics and commerce would have a say, but still, he left a lot out. Having said that, it was a remarkable achievement, one I never thought could be possible...


----------



## Crudblud

Ingenue said:


> Taggart is a Tolkien-nut as well as a Trekkie. So we'll want to see it when we can, Kieran, so this is interesting to read. It's quite a short book so I suppose they added thrills or spills, but maybe too many.


As I understand it, Peter Jackson basically has filmed the appendices (and possibly some stuff from other Middle Earth writings) and rammed them in any which way he could. Originally, when Guillermo del Toro was slated to direct, he said it was going to be two films only. I'm wondering how _The Hobbit_, probably about one sixth of the length of the complete _Rings_ trilogy, was justified as even a two parter, let alone a trilogy unto itself. It's like the Star Wars prequels all over again, "better make another three, because, uh... reasons!"

Personally, I wish Pete would get back to making romantic comedies featuring extended lawnmower zombie massacres and mutant babies.


----------



## Oreb

I saw 'The Conjuring' - I'm a bit of a horror buff, but don't like gore etc: I like classic story structures and suspense. This was good on that score.

Not as scary as some of the internet buzz has suggested IMO, but certainly has a few good chills.


----------



## Guest

_The Lone Ranger_...

A very handsomely staged and photographed movie that seemed to have more in common with Sergio Leone than Mel Brooks. Did it merit the savaging some critics have given it? No, certainly not. But my family were divided, some seeing the uncertain tone as deliberate, others seeing it as an indication of its tastelessness.

7/10


----------



## Guest

schuberkovich said:


> United 93.
> A real time film based on the 9/11 events. It's about the only hijacked plane which didn't reach it's target, due (speculatively) to the efforts of the passengers. Gripping but slightly disturbing.


More than slightly, I'd say. I have it on DVD as I missed it at the cinema. I've watched it once. Why would I want to watch it again?


----------



## DeepR

I saw United 93 in cinema and it was probably the most intense and gut-wrenching cinematic experience I've ever had. There was a long silence at the end of that movie unlike any other. 
It's just a one time thing and I too have no reason to watch it ever again.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Clear History* (HBO 2013), starring Larry David, Jon Hamm, Kate Hudson, Eva Mendes, Liev Schreiber, Michael Keaton. Directed by Greg Mottola.

Forget the big picture. It's the bounty of small scene snickers that make it worthwhile. Especially one with Hudson and David.

http://www.hbo.com/movies/clear-history/index.html


----------



## Guest

Watched Dirty Dancing with the gf and some of her friends. Pretty corny movie with mediocre to bad acting.


----------



## Wood

*Truffaut *_Les mistons. _*Bernadette Lafont**, *great actress in the French New Wave, starred in this enjoyable 1957 short. She died three weeks ago.


----------



## Pip

Just watched the Criterion collections restoration of "Heaven's Gate". This is a blu-ray to treasure.
The movie bears no relation to what we saw in the cinema in 1980.
Wonderful.


----------



## maestro57

The last movie I watched is called "This Is the End". I might've pooped myself from laughing so hard. I highly recommend it, if you don't easily get offended by stupidity and profanity.


----------



## cwarchc

Sideways, well made, very funny. I enjoyed it


----------



## Wood

*Fassbinder* _Veronika Voss _Last of the BRD trilogy and based upon the death of *Sybille Schmitz

*


----------



## Selby

Fassbinder! Nice to see that name mentioned.


----------



## Wood

Mitchell said:


> Fassbinder! Nice to see that name mentioned.


Yes, he seems to have faded away somewhat. Pity, I can't think of many equals.

Sadly that was the last film of my final Fassbinder box set.


----------



## Selby

I never did get around to watching Fassbinder's BERLIN ALEXANDERPLATZ - someday; when I have 10 hours to kill


----------



## appoggiatura

Despicable me  I liked it very much!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Zero Dark Thirty* (2012), starring Jessica Chastain. Directed by Kathryn Bigelow.

I had no interest in this film's theatrical or DVD avenues. I finally gave it a chance via "free" TV, which is probably its proper venue. Let it join the continuous docs of WWII.

Artistically (as in originality), it seems more worthy of a numb rating, than a thumb rating. So, I'll give it one flatlining numb.

View attachment 23088


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix,* *Season 1 of Game of Thrones, Episodes 5 and 6. *I can't get over how well this movie has been cast, and how closely--at least up until now--it follows the books {I am currently about halfway through *Book # 3,* *A Storm of Swords}. 
*I must thank Dr.Mike for letting me know about this series; I really look forward with great anticipation to completing both my reading of all 5 books comprising this series, as well as the DVD version.


----------



## moody

Last night I watched a movie called Django Unchained (Tarantino), I thought it would never end !!


----------



## Guest

The gf had never seen Jaws, so I made her watch it last night. Made me realize that it is easily Spielberg's best film, and a great one at that. So many memorable lines and performances, especially Robert Shaw.


----------



## Vaneyes

Jeff N said:


> The gf had never seen Jaws, so I made her watch it last night. Made me realize that it is easily Spielberg's best film, and a great one at that. So many memorable lines and performances, especially Robert Shaw.


My favorite line is, "Telegram." Oh wait a minute, that was SNL.


----------



## Vesteralen

Not exactly a film, per se. 7.5 hours over two nights. Last watched about five years ago. "Shake me up, Judy!"


----------



## Wood

*Herzog *_Invincible

_









Co-starring Russian pianist Anna Gourari who plays some of Beethoven PC3.

Set in Poland & Berlin in 1932, this is about a Jewish strongman in Germany. There maybe some who participated in a recent thread who would benefit from a viewing.


----------



## Schumann

'Morning Glory' - very amusing movie!


----------



## Selby

hayd said:


> *Herzog *_Invincible
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Co-starring Russian pianist Anna Gourari who plays some of Beethoven PC3.
> 
> Set in Poland & Berlin in 1932, this is about a Jewish strongman in Germany. There maybe some who participated in a recent thread who would benefit from a viewing.


Wow! I remember this from when it was released.

I rarely watch movies at all these days. But they were once my true love, I even went to film school for a spell out of high school. A lot of these posts bring back so many vivid memories.


----------



## BlackDahlia

*"Stoker" - 2013* _Starring: __Nicole Kidman, Mia Wasikowska, Matthew Goode_








Creepy, but I liked it a lot.


----------



## Guest

Rewatched Shawshank last night with my woman who had never seen it. She kept comparing it to Law Abiding Citizen which was annoying, but it didn't stop me from enjoying my second favorite movie.


----------



## Guest

hayd said:


> *Herzog *_Invincible_


He wasn't, in *Jack Reacher* (invincible, that is). Tom plays Tom Cruise, though he's now older and lost the cheeky chappy image.

I enjoyed it, though Werner made an underdeveloped villain. Good action, and for the more squeamish (I get more squeamish as I get older) one or two wincing moments


----------



## Vaneyes

*Batman* rumors swirl for *Man of Steel 2*.

View attachment 23465


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rope* (1948), starring John Dall, Farley Granger, Edith Evanson, Joan Chandler, James Stewart. Directed by Alfred Hitchcock.

Hitchcock's little film, that resembles teleplay, doesn't disappoint. Shunned in its original release, but reborn decades later as campy.

View attachment 23483


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> *Rope* (1948), starring John Dall, Farley Granger, Edith Evanson, Joan Chandler, James Stewart. Directed by Alfred Hitchcock.
> 
> Hitchcock's little film, that resembles teleplay, doesn't disappoint. Shunned in its original release, but reborn decades later as campy.
> 
> View attachment 23483


I saw Frenzy not long ago, and similarly felt the original audiences were wrong and (as usual) Hitchcock was right. Great film--though some moments made me a little queasy!


----------



## Guest

Went to see Matt Damon and Jodie Foster in _*Elysium *_- I should have stayed at home and watched _Argo _(recently got the DVD and still haven't seen it).

Foster acts with a curious accent which looks like it's been badly dubbed. Damon does his thing. And there was too much violence. !5 year olds might like it, but it's not for the over-50s. I suppose I should know better by now.


----------



## Crudblud

_Magnolia_ (Paul Thomas Anderson)


----------



## Cheyenne

MacLeod said:


> Went to see Matt Damon and Jodie Foster in _*Elysium *_- I should have stayed at home and watched _Argo _(recently got the DVD and still haven't seen it).
> 
> Foster acts with a curious accent which looks like it's been badly dubbed. Damon does his thing. And there was too much violence. !5 year olds might like it, but it's not for the over-50s. I suppose I should know better by now.


Yes: avoid the cinema during summer -- an easy axiom to follow, and you'll rarely regret it.

*Red 2*
A friend wanted to go. It's simply awful. Why waste such great actors on such a farce? What Anthony Hopkins accomplishes here is unbelievably, an yet his last line is an atrocious, unfunny one-liner; Bruce Willis is his natural, relaxed and utterly convincing self as usual. I can say nothing else even mildly positive. This is the sort of film that borders on amoral, given how it handles death, but I'll avoid petty moral pedantism by simply saying everyone should avoid seeing this film. My friend disliked it too, incidentally.


----------



## Kieran

*The Enforcer*, starring Humphrey Bogart. Not one of his classics, but it catches the noir mood and is filmed beautifully. Then it ends abruptly. Bogart plays the public prosecuter trying to bring down a Mr Big gangster named Mendoza, who kills off his key witnesses one by one.

I would have liked to have watched a better noir and a better Bogart, but Netflix-Ireland is really bad. I mean, it has nothing on it, barely...


----------



## Cheyenne

*Back to the Future Part 2 & 3*
Neither are good.

*Time after Time*
One of the most hilarious films I've ever seen. The plot is as follows: H.G. Wells follows Jack the Ripper to 1979 with a time-machine. Yes. H.G. Wells is played by Malcolm McDowell whose comedic timing is great; the more serious parts can be pedantic and dull but the comedy is so great it's worth it. The score was composed by Miklós Rózsa, so the music is decent too.


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> I saw *Frenzy* not long ago, and similarly felt the original audiences were wrong and (as usual) Hitchcock was right. Great film--though some moments made me a little queasy!


Barry Foster (1927 - 2002) played a dandy villian (Bob Rusk). One of Hitch's best IMO.

View attachment 23686

A favorite "Frenzy" shot...

View attachment 23687


----------



## Zabirilog

I watched Batman Begins on Sunday. Quite good, a bit dark actually. Well anyhow, I'm going to continue with The Dark Knight next Wednesday


----------



## EllenBurgess

fast and furious 6 was the last movie i watched up


----------



## Skilmarilion

Zabirilog said:


> Well anyhow, I'm going to continue with The Dark Knight next Wednesday


You won't regret it.


----------



## Zabirilog

Skilmarilion said:


> You won't regret it.


Good to know that  let's see how Joker is doing.


----------



## Crudblud

_The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus_ (Terry Gilliam)

Certainly the most inventive handling of lead actor death I've ever seen. I was not sold on this film at the start, but as it kept rolling along and sneakily building itself up I became more and more engrossed, and by the end I was thinking "Gilliam, you magnificent *******, you've done it again." I'll have to see it again before I'm entirely sure, but I think it's a safe bet to say that this is an awesome film.


----------



## starlightexp

Fritz Lang's Metropolis. Love it love it love it


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Expendables 2* (2012), and *Above the Law* (1988). Total trash X 2, but sometimes these things are necessary...to view tennis' Joker in cameo, or Henry Silva in recurring villainy. 

View attachment 24096
View attachment 24097


----------



## JCarmel

The Double Life of Veronique









I'm a fan of the films of Krzysztof Kieslowski....especially 'A Short Film About Love' and 'Red' from the Three Colours Trilogy but this celebrated film from him left me pretty unmoved. Irene Jacob looked the part but frankly, it was a boring part!


----------



## aleazk

By recommendation of Herr Crudblud, _Kwaidan_ (1964), directed by Masaki Kobayashi. The film is pure beauty for the senses; from the impressive and artistical set design, which gives the impression of a dream-like state or like when one reconstructs in the imagination a tale when we are hearing it (I think that was the idea, since the film is based on ancient japanese ghost tales), to the amazing music by Takemitsu.
Oddly, the purely visual aesthetic element is not something properly emphasized in filmmaking sometimes. The "storytelling" sometimes got the share. I find that pretty boring...
Visconti is a director with great aesthetic criteria for the visual aspect. Kubrick is also on my list. Herzog has his moments too (check his remake of Nosferatu). And, of course, this visual masterpiece from Kobayashi.


----------



## Blancrocher

aleazk said:


> Oddly, the purely visual aesthetic element is not something properly emphasized in filmmaking sometimes. The "storytelling" sometimes got the share. I find that pretty boring...


I know what you mean. I tend to be at least as interested in who the cinematographer of a movie is as I am in the director (though good directors seem to be interested in having good cinematographers).

Glad you enjoyed the Kobayashi--be sure to check out Harakiri, which has great visuals _and_ storytelling!


----------



## aleazk

Blancrocher said:


> I know what you mean. I tend to be at least as interested in who the cinematographer of a movie is as I am in the director (though good directors seem to be interested in having good cinematographers).
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the Kobayashi--be sure to check out Harakiri, which has great visuals _and_ storytelling!


Yes, that's the next one on the list!.


----------



## Vaneyes

A rewatching of *Double Indemnity* (1944), starring Edward G. Robinson, Barbara Stanwyck, Fred MacMurray. Directed by Billy Wilder.

This "immoral" classic with an all-star cast and crew was nominated for 7 Oscars. It won none, largely losing to the "higher and mightier" Going My Way (and studio politics).

View attachment 24334


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> I know what you mean. I tend to be at least as interested in who the cinematographer of a movie is as I am in the director (though good directors seem to be interested in having good cinematographers)....


Yes indeed, and just one of many examples--Billy Wilder and John F. Seitz (Double Indemnity, The Lost Weekend, Sunset Boulevard). :tiphat:


----------



## Skilmarilion

_The Next Three Days_ (2010)

Highly enjoyable and well paced, I thought. Crowe produced the goods for the most part.


----------



## Selby

Another Year from director Mike Leigh. Another touching and tender film from a well-established career. I love how Leigh can depict such strong character with such severe struggles without ever seeming to enter into judgement.


----------



## Itullian

Employee of the Month
loved it !!!!!


----------



## JCarmel

Babette's Feast









This is one of my favourite films....I love it & bring out the dvd once or twice a year to watch to appreciate again its gentle humour & the quiet but profound humanity at it's heart. There's a striking contrast between Austerity on the one hand and the enjoyment of Earthly Pleasures on the other & the resolution worked-out between the two is a deeply satisfying one.
If I had to pick a film that represents what I enjoy most in an entertainment programme, it would probably be this one.


----------



## Guest

The _Way Way Back_ with Steve Carell (playing against type for a change) and Sam Rockwell and Toni Collette (playing to type). Steve is Toni's new man, and they both bring a teenager to the relationship: Toni has a 14 year old, called Duncan. They're on a beach holiday, and the morose Duncan, trying to escape the unlikeable Steve, finds a waterpark run by Sam, where he finds fun and confidence. It was touching, funny, with a fitting ending. Go see it if you haven't!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Broken City* (2013), starring Russell Crowe, Mark Wahlberg, Catherine Zeta-Jones. Directed/produced by Allen Hughes.

Broken movie. Bomb. Do not attempt to watch. Stay clear.

View attachment 24591

*Intolerable Cruelty* (2003), starring George Clooney, Catherine Zeta-Jones, Billy Bob Thornton. Directed by Joel Coen.

Thankfully, Clooney & Coen schtick has grown thinner than Buenos Aires ice. We just have to put up with (or avoid) three TV re-re-runs.

The Hunt For Red October (1990), which channel tonight?

View attachment 24592


----------



## JCarmel

I tried 'Game of Thrones'...again. It took about 5 months on the Library waiting list before Series One & Two duly arrived for me to borrow on a 3 week loan.
Having tried the first episode on Sky & having failed to enjoy it, I'd read the countless enthusiastic 4/5 star reviews on Amazon & decided that maybe I just wasn't in the mood, first time round? All those people can't possibly be wrong?!!
Well, yes they can be! I think it's a load of utter Tosh!!....I got to the first ten minutes of Episode 2, after having struggled through Episode one not enjoying any of it. (Acknowledgements though to whoever holds a differing opinion...I am expressing my own personal judgement, here)


----------



## SimonNZ

Julie: Today I watched Babette's Feast following your recommendation, and loved it. Perfectly controlled understatement from the director, where in lesser hands the oppositions of cultures and beliefs could have been too pronounced. And yet carefulest attention to the tiniest details of 1870s austerity and luxury. I also admired the way the deftly skirted the usual "road not taken" cliches.

I was going mad trying to figure out where I'd seen the General before - its Jarl Kulle from Bergman's films

Should have seen this years ago. It was, in fact, playing at the first film festival I went to - one where I saw Kurosawa's Ran, and some fun midnight (literally) screenings of Repo Man and Reanimator. 

Thanks for the reminder. Have you seen Gabriel Axel's other films?

(oh, and I raised my eyebrows whe the opening titles said the music was by Per Norgard, whose very popular in these parts)


----------



## JCarmel

Thanks for letting me know that you enjoyed the film, Simon...there's so much pleasure in being able to pass on an enthusiasm to another, who then enthuses about it themselves. I have the film on videotape but also on dvd, which is of surprisingly excellent quality...though I believe that it's now also available on Blu-ray.
I don't think I have seen Gabriel Axel's other films...but I'll need to check that out.
I'm hoping to watch another favourite film tonight but I'll need to set-up my video recorder to do so...which is a bit of a pain. 
I finally removed it to the top of a wardrobe!!...though I've still got the 300 video tapes in open shelves in my bedroom. I am currently mentally preparing myself to get rid of the lot on one early Tuesday morning...(that's when the dustbin-men arrive!) 
But the tapes are full of many excellent things recorded since the early 1980's that cannot be replaced. Trying to copy them to digital form though would not yield anything that would be enjoyable to watch with a critical eye, I'm afraid....& I do have a bit of a critical eye! 
I've been trying to buy the dvd versions of those taped films that I particularly value....two of which arrived today, actually.
I will post about them when I've watched the discs & hope that they might be ones that you either already enjoy...or might do so in the future?!


----------



## Vaneyes

JCarmel said:


> ....though I've still got the 300 video tapes in open shelves in my bedroom. I am currently mentally preparing myself to get rid of the lot on one early Tuesday morning...(that's when the dustbin-men arrive!)
> But the tapes are full of many excellent things recorded since the early 1980's that cannot be replaced. Trying to copy them to digital form though would not yield anything that would be enjoyable to watch with a critical eye, I'm afraid....& I do have a bit of a critical eye!
> I've been trying to buy the dvd versions of those taped films that I particularly value....two of which arrived today, actually.
> I will post about them when I've watched the discs & hope that they might be ones that you either already enjoy...or might do so in the future?!


As many have, I went through a similar thing a few years ago, after hanging onto VHS tapes for far too long. Investigating plausibility of transfer, and all that. Gone. Don't miss 'em.


----------



## SimonNZ

Birth (dir. Jonathan Glazer)

For the first hour I thought it was a masterpiece - all the psychological discomfort and edginess of a Haneke film, but without the feeling you get from him that you've just walked out of a sewer. Career-best performance from Kidman and the quietly unnerving child actor. Hypnotic dream-like use of cinematography.

But they pulled the punch in the last half hour. Sigh...it could really have been something.

I find this is a criticism I'm voicing constantly with films these days: lots of interesting development but as soon as they have to take it somewhere or start winding up they fall apart or fall back on cliches.

edit: and I should have added: superb use of the Prelude from Die Walkure in one key scene


----------



## Guest

SimonNZ said:


> Birth (dir. Jonathan Glazer)
> 
> For the first hour I thought it was a masterpiece - all the psychological discomfort and edginess of a Haneke film, but without the feeling you get from him that you've just walked out of a sewer. Career-best performance from Kidman and the quietly unnerving child actor. Hypnotic dream-like use of cinematography.
> 
> But they pulled the punch in the last half hour. Sigh...it could really have been something.
> 
> I find this is a criticism I'm voicing constantly with films these days: lots of interesting development but as soon as they have to take it somewhere or start winding up they fall apart or fall back on cliches.
> 
> edit: and I should have added: superb use of the Prelude from Die Walkure in one key scene


Saw it some while ago, but I guess it wasn't a masterpiece, 'cause I don't remember much about it, except that it was odd. However, in the search for 'odd', he has another movie out - Under the Skin - with another unnerving beauty, Scarlett Johansson. I might tolerate a cliched ending for her sake!


----------



## presto

Despicable Me 2, very, very Funny!


----------



## Kieran

Just watched Cowboys & Aliens on Netflix. It wasn't as bad as I thought it'd be...


----------



## Skilmarilion

_Trouble with the Curve_

Apart from the fact that Amy Adams is gorgeous, this was a rather profound waste of time!


----------



## Gilberto

Coffee & Cigarettes

and saw Babette's Feast a couple months ago. Splendid movie.



JCarmel said:


> Babette's Feast
> 
> View attachment 24393
> 
> 
> This is one of my favourite films....I love it & bring out the dvd once or twice a year to watch to appreciate again its gentle humour & the quiet but profound humanity at it's heart. There's a striking contrast between Austerity on the one hand and the enjoyment of Earthly Pleasures on the other & the resolution worked-out between the two is a deeply satisfying one.
> If I had to pick a film that represents what I enjoy most in an entertainment programme, it would probably be this one.


----------



## KenOC

12 Angry Men, the original. Wow. Still one of the greats.


----------



## Yoshi

Last film I watched was The Cabinet of Dr.Caligari (1920) in a live performance of an original soundtrack composed and improvised by the performers (piano and electronic sounds). It was one of the coolest things I've ever seen. It wasn't the first time I've seen the film but the experience was 10 times better this way.


----------



## EricABQ

World War Z. 

Only loosely based on the book (which was great) but a rousing good action film.


----------



## Taggart

The Kings Speech

Started slowly but really warmed up. Definitely has strong resonances for those of us who grew up in the fifties. Must be even stronger for those who were around at the the time. An excellent film.


----------



## JCarmel

I have just revisited the last episode of the two series that I watched... of the Danish political drama, BORGEN. 
The first series I borrowed on dvd from the library & literally had to wait about six months until a copy came my way. The second series I'd recorded on my HDD recorder directly from the BBC transmission at the beginning of the year, where it 'sat' for many months, waiting for me to get the first series watched first. 
Well, was it worth all the wait? Yes, it was very well acted, produced & directed. Most of the themes about the compromises that are made to enable a political party to govern in a democracy & to keep itself holding onto the reins of power, were realistically portrayed...in fact I felt quite sure that the writer had studied the UK's recent Parliamentary history as well as that of the Borgen...the Danish parliament. The stresses & strains upon human lives & relationships were also accurately & intelligently explored. In fact, so 'hooked' did my friend & I become...we decided to retain the last episode of the last series on the recorder so that not only could we have a 'fix' if we felt the need...but when Series Three comes round to being broadcast in the UK in the early part of next year...we have some means of getting ourselves back in-fettle for it. 
So...warmly recommended!


----------



## Ingélou

Kevin Pearson said:


> Anybody who knows me knows that I am a huge Star Trek fan and I just returned from seeing Star Trek Into Darkness.
> 
> I will probably be in the minority of all the geeky fanboys but this film was meh. I waited four years to see what? a flip flop remake of another Trek movie I dearly love. No real significant character development whatsoever from the first film? A two hour video game with lots of cool lens flares? Cumberbatch wasn't very convincing to me as a villian. I like him better as Sherlock. I thought Nero, the villain in the first film was lame and Harrison is only barely a step above that. Very few "Star Trek" moments in this film. It could have been named anything else but Star Trek and I probably would have enjoyed it more. The video game kid generation will like the film because there are a lot of things blowing up and death and destruction everywhere but honestly there is very little to no story here and what story there is leaves huge questions that are never satisfactorily answered and nor are they ever likely to be. I think I have kept my comments general enough without any spoilers. I won't be going to see this again. Just not worth the visual overload headache. One sentence covers this film pretty well.... It's not fresh like JJ's first film because it's just been there, done that. I give it only 5 out of 10 stars and that I feel is being generous.
> 
> Kevin


Oh, sorry you didn't like it, Kevin. In a way, you did us some favours, because we watched it with low expectations, but we both enjoyed it. It was very fast-moving, much faster than even the most recent Star Trek TV series. There was rather too much bish-bash fighting, and it was very episodic, so I can see where you're coming from. But we liked it. There were some plot twists that really got me going & I wondered how they'd get out of them; Taggart, being more sophisticated than me, saw them coming! What I liked especially was the comedy - even in the middle of the action, they found time for it. I like the younger-generation Scottie much better than James Doolan. And I like the relationship between Uhuru & Spock. I'll leave my spouse to say what he thinks of it now...


----------



## Taggart

Star Trek doesn't really do "good villains" at the best of times. Yes, it was derivative, but hey, it's an *alternate* time line so they can explore the canon in different ways. Yes, there were huge gaps, what Star Trek film hasn't had those. it goes all the way back to Buck Rogers and Flash Gordon where at the end of one scene, hero was seen in deadly peril with no hope of escape and a week later he had the girl in his arms explaining casually how with "one bound he was free"!

I was hoping at the end when they were talking about directions that we were going to get the Peter Pan quote from an earlier film - "Second star to the right, and straight on 'till morning,"

The young Scotty was good. The Uhuru - Spock thing came out well. Given Bones' attraction to Miss Marcus, looks like we might have another story line coming where he and Kirk have a contest.

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix,* I have been watching the entire second season--having just finished the first--of George R.R. Martin's epic series, *Game of Thrones. *This is a magnificent British/Irish production and cast--Peter Dinklage and Amelia Clarke, amongst many others--are simply awesome in their portrayals of the characters so strikingly and intricately limned out by Martin in the books. 
Kudos to everyone involved in this project!


----------



## Guest

_Argo_, on DVD. Very good, tense drama, with some wicked moustaches and evil spectacles. No wonder the 70s got a bad name!


----------



## Winterreisender

Just watched "A Good Day to Die Hard." And if that isn't bad enough it was awfully overdubbed in German. Never again!!


----------



## Vaneyes

Winterreisender said:


> Just watched "A Good Day to Die Hard." And if that isn't bad enough it was awfully overdubbed in German. Never again!!


Another action film fan goes missing. Can I interest you in *The Expendables 2*?


----------



## BurningDesire

the new Edgar Wright/Simon Pegg film The World's End


----------



## Crudblud

_A Field in England_ (Ben Wheatley)

A group of deserters from the English Civil War go insane in the middle of a field. It was pretty good.


----------



## Pennypacker

I've just watched _Hi, mom!_ (directed by De Palma, starring De Niro). This film is so genius and innovative, perhaps the best satire I've seen along with _Dr. Strangelove_. I'm still laughing as I'm writing this.


----------



## Itullian

Attack of the Crab Monsters.
love it.


----------



## poptart

Taggart said:


> The Kings Speech
> 
> Started slowly but really warmed up. Definitely has strong resonances for those of us who grew up in the fifties. Must be even stronger for those who were around at the the time. An excellent film.


Finally caved in to pressure and watched this, and it wasn't at all bad. Don't think it deserved all the hype though.


----------



## poptart

Watched "The Awakening" on BBC2 last Saturday. It came out in cinemas in 2011 but I hadn't heard of it. Psychological thriller ghost story which worked quite well without excessive FX or horror aspect. Some genuinely creepy moments and I didn't see the ending coming, despite what the reviews claim, but then it was past my bedtime.


----------



## Crudblud

Pennypacker said:


> I've just watched _Hi, mom!_ (directed by De Palma, starring De Niro). This film is so genius and innovative, perhaps the best satire I've seen along with _Dr. Strangelove_. I'm still laughing as I'm writing this.


I cannot like this enough. Have you seen _Greetings_? It was the film De Palma and De Niro made before this one, with the same character.


----------



## Pennypacker

It's next on my list. Not that there was a list, it just happened to be on TV. Then I looked it up and read about _Greetings_ as well. So the hell with anything else I was planning to watch, I'm watching this.


----------



## Gilberto

I saw Prisoners over the weekend. Tight screenplay and quality acting kept me on the edge of my seat. Also excellent soundtrack by Jóhann Jóhannsson.


----------



## JCarmel

_A Single Man_ starring Colin Firth, Julianne Moore...directed by Tom Ford.

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/1218217-single_man/

I see from this film-goers website that this film got a high rating....but not quite from me, I'm afraid. It's one of those films set at the time of the Cuban crisis (aren't they all?!...) & one is meant to be deeply-impressed by the art direction, costumes, sets...the attention to detail recreated of those early '60's days in the USA. But I've seen such films before...& one or two of them were starring Julianne Moore, too. She's a good actress & her British accent is so very good...but in all of the films, she's played a character that ends-up giving you 'the pip'. The film is lauded for the performance of Colin Firth as the grieving central character, who is intending to shoot himself out of heartbreak...but by the time you've watched the silly, unconvincing attempts to begin to do so...you might end-up like me, wishing he'd just get-on with it!
Give me Mr Darcy, anytime...wet shirt, or no.


----------



## Weston

I just got back from seeing _Gravity_. Since everyone was so secretive about it, I thought it was going to be some kind of art film. It isn't. It's a typical Hollywood blockbuster. I enjoyed it very much nonetheless. The special effects are jaw dropping. I didn't notice any soundtrack music whatsoever though. the action is too tense. Maybe if I see it again - but I don't need to.

Oh - and some people are saying this is not science-fiction. Well, it's about space (with our current level of technology) which is fairly scientific and it's fiction. What more do you want? It's just not woo-woo fantasy style science fiction.


----------



## Guest

Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs 2 - yeah, I have kids. Not bad, as far as kids movies go. Kids liked it.


----------



## Crudblud

_Holy Motors_ (Leos Carax)

Probably the most bizarre film I've seen since David Lynch's _Inland Empire_. I'm not familiar with Carax's previous work, but if this is anything to go on he has a penchant for creating strangely compelling drama out of thin air. Characters drop in and out, weaving around the central character, the chameleon Mr Oscar (Denis Lavant), and though we spend less than 10 minutes with any given one they all seem to be fleshed out by their particular episode rather effectively. There are many things we obviously never find out about any of them, but not so much as to make them appear two-dimensional. Lavant's central performance is a veritable masterclass, playing no fewer than 11 characters, each one with their own distinct aesthetic and personality, each one totally believable.

Intriguing, enigmatic, unpredictable, and yet with the utmost craft and focus, this is a film I highly recommend.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Machete Kills* trailer, what else?


----------



## Wandering

I saw _Gravity_ over the weekend. The film score reached its pinnacle in the closing scene of the film, it was played throughout to substitute the complete silence in outer space. I'd highly recommend this film. The extended scenes and visuals in outer space make it worth watching in 3D, very intense.


----------



## Vaneyes

Clovis said:


> I saw _Gravity_ over the weekend. The film score reached its pinnacle in the closing scene of the film, it was played throughout to substitute the complete silence in outer space. I'd highly recommend this film. The extended scenes and visuals in outer space make it worth watching in 3D, very intense.


I would be interested in seeing it for the special effects. But 3D, no.


----------



## Weston

I'd need Dramamine to see it in 3D.


----------



## Itullian

In Time.
pretty clever sci fi I thought.


----------



## Blancrocher

Crudblud said:


> _Holy Motors_ (Leos Carax)


I've seen this in the theater, and on video--and have seen most of Carax's films at this point. Holy Motors is a masterpiece. Glad you enjoyed it!

*p.s.* Check out "Tokyo," which has a short film about the character Merde (who appears in Holy Motors), and "Lovers on the Bridge," which is a passionate, powerful film. Carax is one of a half dozen active directors I'll go to see in the theater no matter what he does.


----------



## jurianbai

Moonrise Kingdom - rated 7/10 , if not for that teenage intimate scene it will be perfect for U-7 viewer
Byzantium - rated 7/10, good combo between 200 years old teenage dracula + english accent
Unconditional - Christian movie, 7/10 good but a little boring
Queen to Play - strange French movie about chess playing woman, maybe 6.5/10
Skyfall - lot of actions but too boring and too cliche by now.. 6/10


----------



## Gilberto

I've really lucked out on my picks from the library lately

Quartet ....directed by Dustin Hoffman, great screenplay
Kiss Me, Stupid ....Billy Wilder was a genius
Emily Brontes Wuthering Heights (the one with Juliette Binoche & Ralph Fiennes)


----------



## aleazk

After all the fuss about _Gravity_, possibly I'm going to watch it today.


----------



## Adagietto

*Carrie* (1976) -Been a while, thought I'd rewatch it before the remake comes out.

Being October, a bunch or horror movies. *The Bleeding House*, *The Woman in Black* (both versions), *Population 436*, *Husk*, several Korean and Japanese horror movies among others. My tolerance level for mediocre and even bad movies increases dramatically this time of year, as long as it's horror, I'll probably enjoy it.


----------



## Sonata

Honestly, I don't even recall. Lately if my husband and I are watching something it's Red Wings hockey now that the season is back on, or MythBusters.

I think the last one was actually in the theater, my son's very first movie theater experience . We saw "Airplanes" back in August


----------



## Guest

*Prisoners*--a violent, wrenching movie about a double kidnapping. A bit long, perhaps, but the performances are excellent. Not for the faint of heart in places.


----------



## Kieran

Okay, so the Adjustment Bureau is on TV in about an hour. Is it worth watching? 

Cheers! :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Kieran said:


> Okay, so the Adjustment Bureau is on TV in about an hour. Is it worth watching?
> 
> Cheers! :tiphat:


If you have nothing else to do. Interesting premise, numerous plot holes, forgettable. But it won't make your eyes bleed.


----------



## Wandering

Kieran said:


> Okay, so the Adjustment Bureau is on TV in about an hour. Is it worth watching?
> 
> Cheers! :tiphat:


I didn't like the film, but was glad I watched it anyways. It is far more an action-packed/visuals sweeping romance more than anything else, sci-fi or fantasy.


----------



## Kieran

Thanks Clovis. Is it spectacular, or conceptual in the way Inception was? :tiphat:


----------



## Kieran

KenOC said:


> If you have nothing else to do. Interesting premise, numerous plot holes, forgettable. But it won't make your eyes bleed.


Cheers Ken, and it seems, Saturday night and all, I'll have nothing else to do. Netflix Ireland isn't great either, I think I watched the whole of everything it has to offer by now - which isn't much!


----------



## Wandering

Clovis said:


> I didn't like the film, but was glad I watched it anyways. It is far more an action-packed/visuals sweeping romance more than anything else, sci-fi or fantasy.


A spectacle, that's about right. I didn't care for Inception either.

Sorry to hear about your poor Netflix selection, I didn't realize the quantity/quality of selection varied so much from country to country. Here, they recently added season 3 of Louie, boy is that show getting even stranger! Good luck finding something to pass the time.


----------



## Kieran

Watching it now, cheers! :tiphat:

Yeah, Netflix offers different repertoires to different countries, based on some commercial criteria or other. I'll give this movie a go - it's on telly - but if it bores, I'll watch the Japanese samurai movie When the Last Sword is Drawn, on Netflix, in bed!


----------



## Vaneyes

Sonata said:


> Honestly, I don't even recall. Lately if my husband and I are watching something it's Red Wings hockey now that the season is back on, or MythBusters.
> 
> I think the last one was actually in the theater, my son's very first movie theater experience . We saw "Airplanes" back in August


Then Baby Girl will hafta be a Montreal Canadiens fan.


----------



## Itullian

The Dutchess.
very good I thought


----------



## samurai

Kieran said:


> Watching it now, cheers! :tiphat:
> 
> Yeah, Netflix offers different repertoires to different countries, based on some commercial criteria or other. I'll give this movie a go - it's on telly - but if it bores, I'll watch the Japanese samurai movie When the Last Sword is Drawn, on Netflix, in bed!


Kieran, Hi. Speaking of Netflix and samurai movies, have you seen *The Last Samurai,* starring Tom Cruise? I saw it at the movie theatre when it first came out some time ago, and thought it was--and still is--a fine effort.


----------



## Harv Geez

Ernest and Celestine, a great, beautiful, witty, tender animated french film full of wisdom.


----------



## Kieran

samurai said:


> Kieran, Hi. Speaking of Netflix and samurai movies, have you seen *The Last Samurai,* starring Tom Cruise? I saw it at the movie theatre when it first came out some time ago, and thought it was--and still is--a fine effort.


I did, and I enjoyed it. You ever see the *Twilight Samurai*? Really thought this was a fine film when I saw it in Dublin a few years back. It's quite beautiful and the story isn't thrashy. I have to say, chop-socky ballets are in danger of becoming too easy to satirise, too lush and sentimental, the showpiece scraps too clinical and ridiculous. * House of the Flying Daggers*, *Hero*, they could do with a little less to make them more. In fact, *Hero *I found to have a dodgy message too, amid the operatic formality of the set-pieces.

But some samurai tales are tremendous. The blind samurai, *Zatoichi*. Really enjoyed that movie too.

*The Adjustment Bureau.* It reminded me of a Christmas movie, a moral fable with a love story. Fight for your love and you can even overcome destiny! There were a few cheesy holes in the plot, as Ken said above, but in the main, it wasn't too intense or OTT, it was kept simple and the cast were great...


----------



## samurai

Hi, Kieran. No I haven't seen *Twilight Samurai;* based on your recommendation, however, I shall order it from *Netflix *in the near future.


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix*, *Inside Job, *a documentary narrated by Matt Damon about the 2008 American financial implosion. The only thing missing--and still is--is the perpetrators of this fiasco being led away in handcuffs instead of being rewarded with massive bailouts and generous "golden parachutes".


----------



## Kieran

samurai said:


> Hi, Kieran. No I haven't seen *Twilight Samurai;* based on your recommendation, however, I shall order it from *Netflix *in the near future.


If you enjoy samurai movies that are more story than action, I'm sure you'll love this one... :tiphat:


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix, Chasing Madoff, * another sad--but oh so true {unfortunately}--documentary detailing how weak the financial regulators have become in America, be it due to corruption, indifference or just sheer ignorance. As a result, of course, millions of innocent and trusting investors lost everything they had worked for all of their lives. Saying this, however, I must also add that that if so many of them weren't blinded by their own greed, they probably would have realized that the returns being consistently posted were just too good to be true in real life without the whole enterprise being crooked. The old adage saying that "if something seems too good to be true then it isn't", never had more meaning than in this context.


----------



## Crudblud

_Barry Lyndon_ (Stanley Kubrick)

Possibly the only film I've ever seen with good child actors. I was expecting to be bored with a three hour long costume drama, but it's a good story told with the utmost care by Kubrick, as one comes to expect from him. Ryan O'Neal's central performance can be a little shaky once or twice near the beginning, but as the film progresses he's basically as solid as the other components of the film. Really fantastic and I wholeheartedly recommend it.

_Days of Heaven_ (Terence Malick)

I can already see why Malick is such a polarising filmmaker just from this first experience with his work. On the one hand you've got some of the most beautiful cinematography, a good story and a fantastic sense of atmosphere; on the other you've got some very hokey performances, goofy narration in a nigh incomprehensible accent and Richard Gere (not a fan, sorry). Still, I did come to be moved somewhat by the characters, Sam Shepard's dying farmer in particular, and the final 30 minutes is this wild escalation of crazy scenes which makes for a pretty spectacular sequence. Recommended with some reservations.

_Sunset Blvd._ (Billy Wilder)

Despite the just plain unnecessary epilogue, I think this is a magnificent piece of work, and it seems that most people agree with me, at least on the latter point. It's moody, dreamy, crazy film noir and one of those films that is a commentary on film itself, or rather the film industry and the ephemeral nature of stardom, and the lengths people may go to to hang onto it. In the manner of Siskel and Ebert: two thumbs way up!


----------



## KenOC

Barry Lyndon is a very fine film, if not to everybody's taste. Interesting factoid: It was shot by available light, even the interior scenes lit only by candles. Kubrick had special lenses made, including a 50 mm f 0.7 (!) lens. There's an interesting page on the lens here: http://www.visual-memory.co.uk/sk/ac/len/page1.htm


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> Barry Lyndon is a very fine film, if not to everybody's taste. Interesting factoid: It was shot by available light, even the interior scenes lit only by candles. Kubrick had special lenses made, including a 50 mm f 0.7 (!) lens. There's an interesting page on the lens here: http://www.visual-memory.co.uk/sk/ac/len/page1.htm


So many hauntingly beautiful shots in that film.

View attachment 26835


----------



## Blancrocher

Crudblud said:


> _Days of Heaven_ (Terence Malick)
> 
> I can already see why Malick is such a polarising filmmaker just from this first experience with his work. On the one hand you've got some of the most beautiful cinematography, a good story and a fantastic sense of atmosphere; on the other you've got some very hokey performances, goofy narration in a nigh incomprehensible accent and Richard Gere (not a fan, sorry). Still, I did come to be moved somewhat by the characters, Sam Shepard's dying farmer in particular, and the final 30 minutes is this wild escalation of crazy scenes which makes for a pretty spectacular sequence. Recommended with some reservations.


I'd recommend Badlands without reservations, having had qualms about all his others.


----------



## KenOC

A couple of nights ago I watched Soderbergh's "Side Effects," which seems to be about big pharma and untested, dangerous drugs promoted through doctors and psychiatrists. But as the film progresses, all is not as it seems. Not even close. I found it quite a treat.


----------



## Crudblud

Blancrocher said:


> I'd recommend Badlands without reservations, having had qualms about all his others.


Yes, I'm going to look into that one next.

I also forgot to mention _Trois couleurs: Bleu_ by Krzysztof Kieslowski, which I thought was a spectacular film and a really masterful character study.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Taras Bulba, 1962 Film.


----------



## Guest

_Captain Phillips_

Free tickets, as compensation for the mess made at my local cinema when they showed _The Way Way Back_ in the wrong format.

I'd have paid to go and see it. After a slow start, Greengrass ratchets up the tension, skilfully creates sympathy for both Phillips _and _the Somali pirates and Hanks is very good. No, he is not particularly heroic (as some have complained). He comes across as an experienced captain, implementing procedure and reacting to the consequences. At the end, there is no heroism, only relief and sadness.


----------



## Vaneyes

Speaking of heroic, *Sly & Awnold* are back, and I'm tempted.


----------



## Winterreisender

Today my friends persuaded me to go with them to the new Les Miserables film. What a mistake agreeing to that was. I don't know who decided Russel Crow could sing but I found his pub-singer style performances quite tedious. Yet there were people in audience practically weeping at his "arias." Maybe it's just the obscene celebrity worship we seem to have acquired, but I found his very presence in a musical film quite baffling. Oh yeh, and the music consisted of about three melodies repeated ad infitium. Overall, very poor: 2/10


----------



## Vaneyes

*Goats* (2012), starring David Duchovny. Directed by Christopher Neil, his first directorship. Maybe his last. Sleep agent alert.

View attachment 27035


----------



## PetrB

KenOC said:


> Barry Lyndon is a very fine film, if not to everybody's taste. Interesting factoid: It was shot by available light, even the interior scenes lit only by candles. Kubrick had special lenses made, including a 50 mm f 0.7 (!) lens. There's an interesting page on the lens here: http://www.visual-memory.co.uk/sk/ac/len/page1.htm


... and as much as possible, the clothing was _from the period_ delicately altered, but from collections and museums. Mr. Kubrick went all the way with that one, including period music in the score.


----------



## KenOC

PetrB said:


> ... and as much as possible, the clothing was _from the period_ delicately altered, but from collections and museums. Mr. Kubrick went all the way with that one, including period music in the score.


Coincidence: I listened to Handel's keyboard Suite in D minor HWV 437 today, whose Sarabande was used a LOT in Barry Lyndon! Very evocative music, even without the movie.


----------



## Guest

*Gravity*. I thought it was incredibly boring and contained numerous scientific errors. Coupled with Bullock's typical wooden acting and a threadbare plot, it has nothing going for it beyond some special effects...all just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Sonata

just finished watching "Warm Bodies" with my husband. An unusual zombie movie, zombie guy falls in love with a young woman and gradually comes back to life. Not a lot of meat to the movie per se but it was enjoyable


----------



## Wandering

My smart tv has M-GO, it is yet another online streaming rental and buy site. They have an especially good deal on movie rentals where all movie rentals are 99cents for the first thirty days of use. Had to take advantage of that. Over half of what I saw was horribly bad, I couldn't forgive myself if I'd paid full price. Of all the films I rented that month, A Place Beyond the Pines was the best.


----------



## Vaneyes

Clovis said:


> My smart tv has M-GO, it is yet another online streaming rental and buy site. They have an especially good deal on movie rentals where all movie rentals are 99cents for the first thirty days of use. Had to take advantage of that. Over half of what I saw was horribly bad, I couldn't forgive myself if I'd paid full price. Of all the films I rented that month, A Place Beyond the Pines was the best.


I'll eventually get Smart. What's the resolution for these movie streams?


----------



## Wandering

^ They charge a dollar more for HD, amazon and vudu does the same. M-GO kept having lag and loading issues when I was watching in HD anyways, maybe it's due to my WiFi?

I'm somewhat disappointed in my smart TV, might as well stick with Roku until they better fine tune the technology, definitely cheaper to replace.


----------



## Vaneyes

Clovis said:


> ^ They charge a dollar more for HD, amazon and vudu does the same. M-GO kept having lag and loading issues when I was watching in HD anyways,* maybe it's due to my WiFi?
> 
> *I'm somewhat disappointed in my smart TV, might as well stick with Roku until they better fine tune the technology, definitely cheaper to replace.


Re Smart WiFi Router...

http://www.linksys.com/en-us/smartwifi


----------



## Vaneyes

*Side Effects* (2013), starring Jude Law, Rooney Mara, Channing Tatum, Catherine Zeta-Jones. Directed by Steven Soderbergh.

This is another of Soderbergh's "thinking movies". My head hurts when he gets into his riddles, without Hitchcockian charm or humor. "Behind the Candelabra" the rest of the way, would be fine, Steven.

Maybe it would've been better for the riddles to remain unsolved, instead of presenting the viewer with sixty seconds of tieing loose ends.

Peggy Lee's, "Is That All There Is" comes to mind.

View attachment 27141


----------



## Pantheon

I'm currently watching the film Four Minutes (Vier Minuten) and it's an absolute masterpiece, especially for a completely mad pianist such as myself.


----------



## Kieran

Pantheon said:


> I'm currently watching the film Four Minutes (Vier Minuten) and it's an absolute masterpiece, especially for a completely mad pianist such as myself.


That's the girl in prison, right? Saw it a few years back in a film festival in Dublin. It blows right through ya, alright...


----------



## Kieran

Vaneyes said:


> *Side Effects* (2013), starring Jude Law, Rooney Mara, Channing Tatum, Catherine Zeta-Jones. Directed by Steven Soderbergh.
> 
> This is another of Soderbergh's "thinking movies". My head hurts when he gets into his riddles, without Hitchcockian charm or humor. "Behind the Candelabra" the rest of the way, would be fine, Steven.
> 
> Maybe it would've been better for the riddles to remain unsolved, instead of presenting the viewer with sixty seconds of tieing loose ends.
> 
> Peggy Lee's, "Is That All There Is" comes to mind.
> 
> View attachment 27141


Soderbergh doesn't do it for me, either. I think he directed *Traffic*. Five minutes later I'd forgotten I'd even been in the cinema. Gushes of style, the rest of it means zilch. *Ocean's 12* has more substance than a lot of his stuff that people think is so breathtakingly clever.

Speaking of which, am I the only one here who thinks Tim Burton is a boring idiot, and always was?

Thought not... :tiphat:


----------



## nannerl

Revisited the original Star Wars saga when my brother came to visit.... *tears in eyes*


----------



## Kieran

nannerl said:


> Revisited the original Star Wars saga when my brother came to visit.... *tears in eyes*


That reminds me - Attack of the Clones is on in ten minutes. I'm sitting here with nothing much to do, so... :tiphat:


----------



## Kieran

Kieran said:


> That reminds me - Attack of the Clones is on in ten minutes. I'm sitting here with nothing much to do, so... :tiphat:


Brainless, hackneyed and pointless, but it helped pass the time...


----------



## kv466

No Hay Devoluciones a.k.a. Instructions Not Included (2013)

...lovely Spanglish film...


----------



## Wandering

5th season of Sons of Anarchy just arrived on Nexflix.

Happy happy joy joy!


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix*, a remake of *Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy, *starring Gary Oldman, John Hurt and Mark Strong. For me, the problem is that Alec Guinness was so perfect as Smiley, that no other actor can convey him with such gravitas and perfection. Oldman tries, but he falls short, as do the two actors portraying Control {Hurt} and Jim Prideaux {Mark Strong}. Having been spoiled by the original incarnation of this story, this rendition just didn't feel "British" enough or as solidly done as the original.


----------



## Kieran

samurai said:


> Via *Netflix*, a remake of *Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy, *starring Gary Oldman, John Hurt and Mark Strong. For me, the problem is that Alec Guinness was so perfect as Smiley, that no other actor can convey him with such gravitas and perfection. Oldman tries, but he falls short, as do the two actors portraying Control {Hurt} and Jim Prideaux {Mark Strong}. Having been spoiled by the original incarnation of this story, this rendition just didn't feel "British" enough or as solidly done as the original.


That's interesting, because they're all British actors, and so is Colin Firth - but this version was directed by a Swede, Tomas Alfredson. The original is quintessentially British. Benefits from being a mini-series too, I reckons...


----------



## Zabirilog

Pirates of the Caribbean 3 - At World's End. best of them, I think... Zimmer's music is kind of heroic.


----------



## aleazk

Yesterday I watched _Henry V_ (1989), directed by Kenneth Branagh. 
Today, _Howards End_ (1992), directed by James Ivory.

Yes, I love Emma Thompson!.


----------



## BlackDahlia

Yesterday I watched "The Awakening" (2012), followed by "The Purge" (2013).

The Awakening was so good, to me, that I bought it for my collection today.


----------



## julianoq

Watched today two times A Late Quartet, a movie centered in a quartet rehearsing for Beethoven's String Quartet No.14. The cellist discovers he has Parkinson and they relationship starts to crumble.

Very recommended both musically and for the history.


----------



## samurai

julianoq said:


> Watched today two times A Late Quartet, a movie centered in a quartet rehearsing for Beethoven's String Quartet No.14. The cellist discovers he has Parkinson and they relationship starts to crumble.
> 
> Very recommended both musically and for the history.


 I absolutely agree. I'm usually not much of a Christopher Walken fan {too wooden for me}, but I thought he did an excellent job in this movie.


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix, W.* starring Josh Brolin and Richard Dreyfuss. Although I am no fan of the 43rd President, I thought that Stone portrayed him in a fairly sympathetic light, which is surprising, given Stone's well-known leftist leanings {many of which I share}. I came away from the film still not a Bush fan, but with a deeper understanding of some of the personal demons which may well have driven him--and also, ultimately--his take on the world and the policies he chose to address it. As with Sarah Palin, he's a person I'd very much like to have a couple of beers with, but I could never give them my votes.


----------



## aleazk

julianoq said:


> Watched today two times A Late Quartet, a movie centered in a quartet rehearsing for Beethoven's String Quartet No.14. The cellist discovers he has Parkinson and they relationship starts to crumble.
> 
> Very recommended both musically and for the history.


I just saw the movie. I liked it. The cast is really superb. They really give life to the conflicting personalities of the different players of the quartet.

... and the daughter is good too!... (insert Mr. Bean meme here).


----------



## julianoq

samurai said:


> I absolutely agree. I'm usually not much of a Christopher Walken fan {too wooden for me}, but I thought he did an excellent job in this movie.


I agree, I am not a fan of Walker too but in this movie he is excellent, the best acting by him that I watched yet.


----------



## Wandering

I really enjoyed VHS 2.

The sequel, VHS 2 doesn't deal with young piggy party goers alone as does the original, but has completely different people and situation all around, more like a traditional anthology where each story in themselves is a unique and individual tale of terror. The budget seems bigger here, VHS 2 has taken this 'BLAIR WITCH' type of horror genre to a crescendo shrill, the video action itself can make you dizzied, it is beyond brain bending at times. VHS 2 is even gorier than its original, five severed bloody thumb chunks way up!!! :lol:

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN!*


----------



## Vaneyes

samurai said:


> Via *Netflix, W.* starring Josh Brolin and Richard Dreyfuss. Although I am no fan of the 43rd President, I thought that Stone portrayed him in a fairly sympathetic light, which is surprising, given Stone's well-known leftist leanings {many of which I share}. I came away from the film still not a Bush fan, but with a deeper understanding of some of the personal demons which may well have driven him--and also, ultimately--his take on the world and the policies he chose to address it. As with Sarah Palin, he's a person I'd very much like to have a couple of beers with, but I could never give them my votes.


Stone may have done it differently, if the film was for his own private use. 

"I want a fair, true portrait of the man. How did Bush go from an alcoholic bum to the most powerful figure in the world? It's like Frank Capra territory on one hand, but I'll also cover the demons in his private life, his bouts with his dad and his conversion to Christianity, which explains a lot of where he is coming from. It includes his belief that God personally chose him to be President of the United States, and his coming into his own with the stunning, preemptive attack on Iraq. It will contain surprises for Bush supporters and his detractors." - Oliver Stone


----------



## samurai

Vaneyes, Thanks so much for that insight from Oliver Stone; it basically sums up my reaction to this movie.


----------



## Sonata

Well, not a movie, but I'm too lazy to look for the TV thread. My husband and I started "Game of Thrones" borrowed from my sister. Two episodes in


----------



## samurai

Sonata said:


> Well, not a movie, but I'm too lazy to look for the TV thread. My husband and I started "Game of Thrones" borrowed from my sister. Two episodes in


Hi, Sonata. I am in the midst of both reading the books and watching the series on Netflix {am anxiously awaiting the availability of Seasons 3 and 4}. Amazon just informed me that I shall be receiving the fifth and final book on the morrow. I am currently immersed in Book # 4. I only hope that you and your husband enjoy this wonderful production as much as I have!


----------



## Wandering

samurai said:


> Vaneyes, Thanks so much for that insight from Oliver Stone; it basically sums up my reaction to this movie.


Hi samurai, have you seen Nixon with Anthony Hopkins, Mr. Stone is very sympathetic here as well, it at least shows a very human side to the man. The Lincoln Memorial scene is an all time favorite scene for me. Maybe you mention this film a while back?

I saw the HBO film on the Palin/McCain campaign, it was very good! I forgot the title of the film though? It might also interest you.


----------



## samurai

Hi, Clovis. No, I haven't seen either of the two films cited by you, but my interest is now piqued. Thanks so much! I'm glad I belong to *Netflix* in moments like these! Can't afford *HBO, *though.


----------



## Wandering

samurai said:


> Hi, Clovis. No, I haven't seen either of the two films cited by you, but my interest is now piqued. Thanks so much! I'm glad I belong to *Netflix* in moments like these! Can't afford *HBO, *though.


For a while I was doing the DVD option also with Netflix, I'll probably end up going back to doing that, I don't have HBO either. One thing I notice was the unbievable amount of classical performances available on DVD with Netflix.

The Palin film is called Game Change, I looked it up. Julianne Moore plays Palin, Ed Harris as McCain, and Woody Harrelson plays top campaign advisor. The film doesn't shed a kind light on Palin, I should say that much.


----------



## Blue Hour




----------



## samurai

Clovis said:


> For a while I was doing the DVD option also with Netflix, I'll probably end up going back to doing that, I don't have HBO either. One thing I notice was the unbievable amount of classical performances available on DVD with Netflix.
> 
> The Palin film is called Game Change, I looked it up. Julianne Moore plays Palin, Ed Harris as McCain, and Woody Harrelson plays top campaign advisor. The film doesn't shed a kind light on Palin, I should say that much.



All great actors; does it shed any light on McCain, who through the years has been very much a mystery to me?


----------



## Vaneyes

samurai said:


> All great actors; does it shed any light on McCain, who through the years has been very much a mystery to me?


I usually like Ed Harris' work, but in Game Change I thought he was the weakest link. Didn't get into the character enough.

Julianne Moore deserved every accolade and more for her work in this film. Woody, also. :tiphat: :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Tonight -- "Elysium," by the same guy that did District 9. Nasty rich white folks living in their Beverley Hills in the Sky, poor but lovable (mostly Hispanic) folks living in a ruined, blasted, and totally poverty-ridden Los Angeles. Plenty of villains, little girl who is dying of leukemia and can't get treatment, etc. Good special effects, but...yawn. I prefer "Machete Kills!"


----------



## realdealblues

Watched this one last night for Halloween.

View attachment 27655


The Monster Club (1981)
Vincent Price, John Carradine, Donald Pleasence, Britt Ekland and a host of other well known Britsh Actors.

Goofy and Kooky, but I still like it. I got it on Blu-Ray for $8 when it's usually like $25.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've been watching a number of "classics" from the Criterion Collection available on Hulu. The other night I watched an old Hollywood bon-bon, _I Married a Witch_ with the ever lovely Veronica Lake:



For Halloween we watched the campy late-50s classic, The Blob, with a young Steve McQueen:



We have Hitchcock's _Foreign Correspondent_ waiting in the wings:


----------



## aleazk

KenOC said:


> Tonight -- "Elysium," by the same guy that did District 9. Nasty rich white folks living in their Beverley Hills in the Sky, poor but lovable (mostly Hispanic) folks living in a ruined, blasted, and totally poverty-ridden Los Angeles. Plenty of villains, little girl who is dying of leukemia and can't get treatment, etc. Good special effects, but...yawn. I prefer "Machete Kills!"


lol, I saw that movie a month ago... the only positive thing I can say about it are Jodie Foster and those Droids that were pretty cool.
Said that, a pretty bad movie...


----------



## samurai

* Up In The Air*, starring George Clooney. Anna Kendrick and Jason Bateman. A serio-comic depiction of a man's inability and/or unwillingness to make any lasting personal relationships in his life, except on one occasion--and it completely backfires. The movie's name is also a double entendre describing Clooney's overall situation. Via *Netflix.*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

The last film I watched would be Army of Darkness: Evil Dead 3. I have lost count of how often I have seen it but I have never tired of it.

Lately though, I have been watching a lot of TV series sets on DVD and Blu Ray. Aside from Game of Thrones, I have been re-watching Chuck, Futurama and I am working my way through Dexter (season 5) and CSI:New York whilst waiting for Season 9 of Bones to start in the UK.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Next film I plan on watching though is Run Lola Run.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Woody Allen's Manhatten Murder Mystery which was OK but I preferred Midnight in Paris (Director credit), Annie Hall (lots of credits) and The sleeper (whose take on hamburgers is akin to the revised stance on butter). Woody's worst outing ... probably Casino Royale but I believe that one was written by some other guy who'd died before he saw a cast of some note kill his first work.


----------



## shangoyal

Jean Eustache's _La Maman et la Putain_


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix, Master and Commander: Far Side of the World,* starring Russell Crowe, Paul Bettanny and Billy Boyd. magnificent story and great portrayals all around; I never realized how young some of the "recruits" in the British Navy were during the time of the Napoleonic War. Incredible. Only problem now for me is that I want to get my greedy hands on a complete set of this series {some 20 books in all} for a reasonable price! For my money, Russell Crowe can do no wrong--what a great actor this man is.


----------



## KenOC

samurai said:


> Via *Netflix, Master and Commander: Far Side of the World,* starring Russell Crowe, Paul Bettanny and Billy Boyd. magnificent story and great portrayals all around; I never realized how young some of the "recruits" in the British Navy were during the time of the Napoleonic War. Incredible. Only problem now for me is that I want to get my greedy hands on a complete set of this series {some 20 books in all} for a reasonable price! For my money, Russell Crowe can do no wrong--what a great actor this man is.


The books are FAR better than the movie, which seemed to me somehow slack -- not Russell Crowe's fault. Get them. Sell a child if necessary. Also the two previous books, which bear a relationship kind of like The Hobbit to the Lord of the Rings -- The Unknown Shore and the Golden Ocean.


----------



## Guest

_I Give It A Year_.









Steer clear of this. Someone has decreed that anything that provokes embarrassment is funny. The trouble is that, like any other comedy seam - slapstick, crudity, dumb, manners, society, etc - the script still has to make the right choices, the plot has to intrigue, the characters attract, the scenes convince.

In this film, none of those four conditions are met.

Fortunately, I only paid £3 for the DVD.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Casino Royale starring David Niven as James Bond ... revisited after watching the Daniel Craig version

It's worth putting on if you're deaf and blind


----------



## Art Rock

On TV: Black swan. Quite impressive.


----------



## Ymer

Gravity with 3D glasses 

Have to say, it was really good. One heck of a ride.


----------



## Blancrocher

Art Rock said:


> On TV: Black swan. Quite impressive.


I've been meaning to see that--thanks for the reminder. Incidentally, I've enjoyed Millepied's choreography at various ballet performances I've seen.

The last film I watched was Safety Last, starring Harold Lloyd.









I have a deathly fear of heights, so it's not surprising that this one made me a bit queasy at times (in a good way). I will _think_ about watching Gravity! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Ymer said:


> Gravity with 3D glasses
> 
> Have to say, it was really good. One heck of a ride.


Just got back from seeing the same. It was excellent!


----------



## jurianbai

White House Down
Olympus Has Fallen

I watched WHD earlier and lead me to watch Olympus. Both are similar movie but still catchy enough to watch. Quite good. If there's a third movie about terrorist vs White house, I gonna watch anyway.


----------



## SimonNZ

shangoyal said:


> Jean Eustache's _La Maman et la Putain_


Keep wanting to rewatch that because I love Jean-Pierre Léaud and that film showcases his talent like no other (even the Antoine Doinel films), but I've never felt quite up to reliving the films utterly bleak and cynical worldview.


----------



## Arsakes

couldn't find a better cover


----------



## Celloman

Terrence Malick's _Days of Heaven_









Surely one of the most beautiful films ever made.


----------



## Wandering

I watched Dog Soldiers on YouTube. Excellent werewolf flick. I was also pleased to see that the Korean ghost story film, A Tale of Two Sisters is there, a great film score if there ever was one.

Also found many episodes from the 90's HBO series Tales from the Crypt on YouTube. 'For crying out loud' is a fav episode.


----------



## Cheyenne

Ozu's Early Spring. Masterfully executed..


----------



## Vaneyes

Celloman said:


> Terrence Malick's _Days of Heaven_
> 
> View attachment 28205
> 
> 
> Surely one of the most beautiful films ever made.


Cinematographer *Nestor Almendros* (1930 - 1992) had a great run 'tween '78 and '82--Days of Heaven, Goin' South, Kramer vs Kramer, The Blue Lagoon, The Last Metro, Sophie's Choice. Won an Oscar for "Days", and nominated for "Kramer", "Lagoon", "Sophie's".


----------



## Vaneyes

I smell bomb.


----------



## shangoyal

SimonNZ said:


> Keep wanting to rewatch that because I love Jean-Pierre Léaud and that film showcases his talent like no other (even the Antoine Doinel films), but I've never felt quite up to reliving the films utterly bleak and cynical worldview.


My first film with Jean-Pierre. I might watch 400 Blows one of these days. Yeah, even I don't really prefer watching cynical films. Maybe that is why I don't quite "get" Bergman. But I still somehow like Luis Bunuel's films, they're so... "sensual".


----------



## Sonata

samurai said:


> Hi, Sonata. I am in the midst of both reading the books and watching the series on Netflix {am anxiously awaiting the availability of Seasons 3 and 4}. Amazon just informed me that I shall be receiving the fifth and final book on the morrow. I am currently immersed in Book # 4. I only hope that you and your husband enjoy this wonderful production as much as I have!


We're hooked! About five episodes (maybe six?) in. And wishing we had time to watch more frequently! The characterization is outstanding. Virtually all the characters with minor exception are full of depth and complexity. It's probably my favorite part of the show. I have not read the books yet, but trust me I will be.


----------



## SimonNZ

Godfrey Reggio's Naqoyqatsi

A real disappointment. The weakest and most confused polemic of the the Qatsi trilogy.

Apparently Reggio's intention was to show how we're making technology the new nature, and the frightening consequences. But its hard to see that from the near-random assortment of heavily CGI'd found footage, harder still to accept that from a film that so clearly fetishises the technology it took to make it.


----------



## brotagonist

After waiting breathlessly a couple of years, the complete set of all six seasons of _Have Gun Will Travel_ was released this spring. I pounced and just watched episodes 23-26. It will likely take me two more years to make it through the entire set, but I am ecstatic to have gotten it.








​


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> After waiting breathlessly a couple of years, the complete set of all six seasons of _Have Gun Will Travel_ were released this spring. I pounced and just watched episodes 23-26. It will likely take me two more years to make it through the entire set, but I am ecstatic to have gotten it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


"Go home. Go home to your castle and lock the door and practice dip the knee to your princely heart's content. But don't stay here. Don't stay here unless you're prepared to sacrifice your illusions, and possibly even your life." - Paladin






Richard Boone obit:

http://www.nytimes.com/1981/01/12/o...-dies-at-63-star-of-have-gun-will-travel.html


----------



## Il_Penseroso

René Clair's Sous les toits de Paris


----------



## samurai

On *Netflix, Bigger Than Life,* with Barbara Rush, James Mason and Walter Matthau. A very sharp depiction of the angst underlying the otherwise placid veneer of suburban life, circa 1956. Kind of a precursor to *Revolutionary Road, *with a pinch of *Dr.Jekyll and Mr. Hyde* thrown in as well, especially in the broken mirror scene featuring Mason. Excellent job all-around by the cast and director Nicholas Ray.


----------



## KenOC

Watched "The Prestige" from 2006. Nasty complex melodrama about a rivalry between two late 19th-century magicians, directed by Christopher Nolan, with a bit of science fiction thrown in. Big cast including Hugh Jackman, Michael Caine, David Bowie, Christian Bale, and Scarlet Johansson. Well done but maybe a bit too complex and wearying.

Kind of a puzzle movie. If you feel up to something like "Memento," you might want to try this. Tonight wasn't that night for me.


----------



## PetrB

Vaneyes said:


> I smell bomb.


I smell more and more movies with senior actors thought to be marketed to the near retirement and in retirement baby boom crowd, and many more bombs


----------



## PetrB

Repeat view, via NetFlix:

*Photographing Fairies* -- a beautiful, dark, other worldly and highly "romantic" -- as in romantic era sensibility -- film version of the novel (same title) by Steve Szilagyi. _("One day," he thought, "I may read the book" _


----------



## cwarchc

Took my wife to see Gravity in 3d, never seen a 3d film before
Have to say, I enjoyed it, it certainly added to this film.
Not sure if I would enjoy the experience in a more cluttered film.
Worth a watch


----------



## Flamme

Nicely done but not for faint hearted, very brutal idea and realisation...Will society become like this...


----------



## Wandering

I thought The Purge was vivid for sure, a little tired of the finger wagging in dystopian films. _Okay, okay, I got it, I got it! Speak loudly and carry a small stick, over and out._ : )

The Conjuring had great acting required by Lili Taylor. Don't think I jumped once during the entire film though, too much given away by the trailers. : /


----------



## Flamme

I didnt watch any of previous movies by this producer like ''Paranormal activity'' i am not fan of ''ultra scary'' special effects shockers that are obviosly in trend lately but this movie and idea are awesome...There are some stupid moves like that one when kid lets total stranger in the house and in that way endangers the inhabitants in to me suspicious act of ''mercy'', but i know movies must have plots and twists and certain length...


----------



## Flamme

Anyway...








Pretty good british flick...Like some meals it contains traces of few other genres and multiple stories but the one that struck me was a nostalgic one ''would i, could i, should i'' an revival of good years with old friends...Cause thats a thing i frequently have on mind for some time...How everything good falls apart very quick.


----------



## Flamme

PetrB said:


> Repeat view, via NetFlix:
> 
> *Photographing Fairies* -- a beautiful, dark, other worldly and highly "romantic" -- as in romantic era sensibility -- film version of the novel (same title) by Steve Szilagyi. _("One day," he thought, "I may read the book" _


Yes i have watched that one few years ago and i remember a mellow dreamy feeling about it...


----------



## Vaneyes

Interview:

"Who knows what the f___ will work now." -- Alec Baldwin

http://www.theguardian.com/film/2013/nov/16/alec-baldwin-i-was-staring-off-a-cliff


----------



## PeterJB

The Boat that Rocked. Funny and with decent 60's pop and rock.


----------



## Flamme

Not a bad comedy/parody...Variation on a topic that we wont recognise the upcoming Apocalypse 'cause nothing will change


----------



## KenOC

Vincent Price, Robert Morley, etc., in "Theatre of Blood," 1973. Haven't seen this for years. A real hoot, probably one of the best of Price's movies of this ilk. A ham Shakespearean actor, denied a critical award, proceeds to kill everyone in the "Critic's Circle" in imaginative Shakespearean ways. Plenty of opportunity for Vincent to chew up the scenery.

Parts of the move are downright hilarious, like Price as afro-adorned hairdresser Butch, who treats one of his customers quite shockingly...he is also not very nice to Morley's little doggie-woggies (or to Morley for that matter).


----------



## Vaneyes

What a vibrant human being, *Vincent Price* (1911 - 1993) was. A true Renaissance Man.

View attachment 28802


----------



## Skilmarilion

Finally saw *A Late Quartet*. A beautifully written film -- I felt particularly attached in some way to each main character, and the acting is seamless.

absolutely recommended, and certainly all TC'ers should catch this flick at some point!


----------



## maestro57

I watched an American film yesterday - THE COUNSELOR. It has got to be one of the worst films I watched in 2013. I would like my $12.95 back.

There was no climax, the ending was terrible…. oh it was a mess.


----------



## Kieran

On a roll. Gravity in 3D in the IMAX yesterday - intense and brilliant. Things they do with trick photography, eh? Marvelous movie. And Dom Hemingway today. I thought this was going to be another mouthy gangsta flick with too much violence but it settles down and is very funny in parts.

Jude Law is just insanely great as an actor. 

Two films I enjoyed the last two days...


----------



## samurai

Skilmarilion said:


> Finally saw *A Late Quartet*. A beautifully written film -- I felt particularly attached in some way to each main character, and the acting is seamless.
> 
> absolutely recommended, and certainly all TC'ers should catch this flick at some point!



Couldn't agree with you more; I thought Walken did a particularly excellent turn here.


----------



## samurai

*Mountains of the Moon {Netflix},* starring Delroy Lindo, Iain Glen and Patrick Bergin. Portrays the 1854 expedition {s} of the two British explorers Richard Burton and John Speke to find the source of the Nile, with many harrowing adventures and brutal experiences undergone by both men and their companions in Africa. The sad denouement though, occurs in England--not Africa-- as Speke becomes influenced by an unscrupulous publisher to turn on his former ally and friend Burton.


----------



## Wandering

I searched youtube for Home for the Holidays 1995 just to see if it was there, a fine family turkey movie. Instead I found a 1972 ABC made for T.V. slasher/mystery staring a young Sally Field, nearing the end it becomes great fun to watch, never seen a more entertaining melodrama.


----------



## Flamme

I was also in the retro mood today...This movie is so old and rare you cannot find a bigger picture of it online








It seems 1980 (year of my birth btw lol ) was fertile for good horrors and other movies...This is a variation on a theme about the ''Great Evil One'' or ''Lord Satan'' and it bears a lot of resemblance with a book ''Master and Margarita'' by Bulgakov...Although naive and even comical at the moments, for example when the old inspector lets himself go and dances with a hot young chick in the disco, it has much more deeper and sinister moments and messages...I also like the guy playing Satan and loose erotique of the 80s contrasting todays corrupted and often false morality in movies...Anyway a gem one must see...To believe...


----------



## Wandering

^ It seems to have far more references under the title, _The Nightmare Never Ends_. I'll check it out for sure.


----------



## SimonNZ

My Night At Maud's - Eric Rohmer, dir.

I've started rewatching all of Eric Rohmer's films in chronological order (or at least the sixteen in the three main cycles, plus a scattered half-dozen others I've got) before I start reading a couple of critical studies I've recently aquired.

This was always one of my favorites, but this time round was the best viewing yet. What a masterpiece! What a master!


----------



## Wood

*Ki-Duk Kim: *Spring, Summer, Autumn, Winter and Spring


----------



## Wood

*Leni Riefenstahl: *The blue light










Leni keeps hold of the treasure in her secret cave but the rapacious villagers aren't far behind.

Freudian, anti-fascist gem from 1932. I saw the silent version with English intertitles.


----------



## EDaddy

Just watched Kon Tiki. Great movie! Historical in nature. Highly recommend.


----------



## Celloman

Much better than mud, in my opinion.


----------



## Wandering

^ I only half way watched Mud, it was a dollar rental.

I saw Elysium at the theatre, thought it was a good action film. Maybe it was meant to hollywoodize _District 9_? Monsters 2010 had a very similar symbolic gist akin to Distrcit 9, without all the impossible action hero mumbo jumbo of Elysium. Didn't see the point in all the beating on Jodie Foster's acting,_ exactly how to breath life into a coldfish, hmmm, what a question???_ Her dubbing was poor at a moment or two in the film, but that's on the sound editor.










I really enjoyed The Prisoners though, highly recommended.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*World War Z*.

Not a huge fan of apocalyptic films in general, and this one didn't change my mind a great deal. Pitt was okay, but I thought the film suffered from an unengaging story-line and overly long action sequences.


----------



## Vaneyes

Celloman said:


> View attachment 28948
> 
> 
> Much better than mud, in my opinion.


I liked Hud, so I'll probably like Mud.


----------



## Flamme

Wow, nope, nope, nope...I expected much more better work from a distinguished Zombie Romero...I guess he handled the undead better...Story is static, often stumbles upon dead end, creepy parts are only on the end, few of them i had such high hopes for this one...


----------



## Rackon

Saw Kill Your Darlings last night. Excellent! Daniel Radcliffe has surely grown up, but cast was all excellent.

What score there is to this film is by current classical wunderkind Nico Muhly.


----------



## Rackon

Saw Kill Your Darlings last night. Excellent! Daniel Radcliffe has surely grown up, but cast was all very good.

What score there is to this film is by current classical wunderkind Nico Muhly.


----------



## Rackon

Saw Kill Your Darlings last night. Excellent! Daniel Radcliffe has surely grown up, but cast was all excellent.

What score there is to this film is by current classical wunderkind Nico Muhly.


----------



## Vaneyes

You can say that again, and again.


----------



## Wandering

Flamme said:


> Wow, nope, nope, nope...I expected much more better work from a distinguished Zombie Romero...I guess he handled the undead better...Story is static, often stumbles upon dead end, creepy parts are only on the end, few of them i had such high hopes for this one...


It wasn't all that bad. I saw this as a kid shortly after it came out, it did a good job at the end suspense wise. Exactly how much more or better could have been done given the premise of the film anyways? Not really worthy from the hand that carved Bob 'The Zombie', but give an old horror hand a bone.


----------



## talx

I watched Monster Inc. Getting ready to watch Monsters University!


----------



## Rackon

Vaneyes said:


> You can say that again, and again.


Sorry...android issue.


----------



## Vaneyes

Can't you inagine hearing this at 115 decibels during your local Bijou's previews...

*"It's been another smelly cinema year, and it's about to get smellier."







Related:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...tlers-housewives-and-hobbits/article15563100/
*


----------



## Flamme

Solid movie about a psychopate, LDP in a good role...


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Three Nights ago-All Quiet on the Western Front (1930)
Two Nights-Rocky
Yesterday-Lincoln 
Today-Rocky II


----------



## samurai

MozartEarlySymphonies said:


> Three Nights ago-All Quiet on the Western Front (1930)
> Two Nights-Rocky
> Yesterday-Lincoln
> Today-Rocky II


Those are some nice choices there, MES!


----------



## Blancrocher

samurai said:


> Those are some nice choices there, MES!


Except for Rocky II, anyways, which is surely among the worst films ever made! :lol:

I watched "The Bank Dick."


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

Blancrocher said:


> Except for Rocky II, anyways, which is surely among the worst films ever made! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 29401


I'll beg to differ. Even though I like the first one better, I thought the second wasn't that bad at all. It did had it flaws but I still think it stands very close behind.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

samurai said:


> Those are some nice choices there, MES!


Thank you very much.


----------



## david johnson

The Book Thief. very enjoyable


----------



## Gilberto

Blancrocher said:


> Except for Rocky II, anyways, which is surely among the worst films ever made! :lol:
> 
> I watched "The Bank Dick."
> 
> View attachment 29401


If five will get you ten, ten will get you twenty. Beautiful home in the country, upstairs and down. Beer flowing through the estate over your grandmother's paisley shawl.

Yesterday I saw Desert Flower, based on the autobiography of Waris Dirie, a Somali nomad who became a world famous fashion model and late an activist against the female circumcision practice in Africa.


----------



## Pantheon

I went to see Gravity and all its physical inconsistencies and plot absurdities ... with a physicist. Very bad idea. 
Nevertheless beautifully made.


----------



## Kieran

Pantheon said:


> I went to see Gravity and all its physical inconsistencies and plot absurdities ... with a physicist. Very bad idea.
> Nevertheless beautifully made.


Ah! Now I saw this in 3D in the IMAX and loved it - but it caused a friendly row after with my bro-in-law. For example - not giving anything away - but Clooney letting go. Why? Because he was pulling her away. I wonder what the physicist made of it. Please bear in mind that physicists are renowned for envy when a film about scientists in space doesn't mention them by name - or invite them into space as well.

Take that on board afore ya answer! :tiphat:


----------



## Crudblud

_Punch-Drunk Love_ (Paul Thomas Anderson)

Knowing that he can do fantastic work like this makes Adam Sandler's film choices even more depressing.


----------



## kv466

Mischief (1985)


----------



## Guest

_Beasts of the Southern Wild
_
Whatever the fuss was about, it passed me by.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

MacLeod said:


> _Beasts of the Southern Wild
> _
> Whatever the fuss was about, it passed me by.


I thought the premise was good, just showing a daughter living with her dad in the Louisiana Bayou. If it was made a little more traditionally (Cutting off a lot of the girl's narrations along with a little bit more character development) I think it would be a great movie. The movie as it is is still good on my opinion. I thought it could of been a lot better though.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Jean Cocteau's Le Sang d'un Poète (The Blood of a Poet) (1930). Perhaps very notable for avant-garde approaches at it's time, but now, not more than just a wasting of time!


----------



## Blancrocher

Il_Penseroso said:


> Jean Cocteau's Le Sang d'un Poète (The Blood of a Poet) (1930). Perhaps very notable for avant-garde approaches at it's time, but now, not more than just a wasting of time!


Don't let that stop you from watching Cocteau's Orpheus, the next film in the series, which is an entertaining masterpiece.


----------



## Flamme

Skilmarilion said:


> Finally saw *A Late Quartet*. A beautifully written film -- I felt particularly attached in some way to each main character, and the acting is seamless.
> 
> absolutely recommended, and certainly all TC'ers should catch this flick at some point!











Just watched it and its exquisite  I really rested my mind for two hours... I thought i would never want a modern movie to last longer but i ended up rewinding the movie looking at details and stuff...Locations are just beautiful i love the winter atmosphere in most of the movie music is not just background but soundtrack of lives of the main characters... I was pleasantly surprised by excellent role of Walken as a man with one chapter of his life closing but the rest of the crew also fabulous, twists are not new but much better and intelligently done then in so called rom coms... Its can be easily seen that movie was done by someone who knows and likes classical music, i like the melancholy but also the neverending victory of life when we have lost our hope and that message i can find in classical music too...


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Blancrocher said:


> Don't let that stop you from watching Cocteau's Orpheus, the next film in the series, which is an entertaining masterpiece.


Orpehus is one of my favorites... the last number in the terilogy 'Testament of Orpheus' is still on my list.


----------



## Crudblud

_12 Angry Men_ (Sidney Lumet)

What's there to say about this one that ain't already been said? Surely one of the sharpest scripts in the history of American cinema.


----------



## Kieran

Crudblud said:


> _12 Angry Men_ (Sidney Lumet)
> 
> What's there to say about this one that ain't already been said? Surely one of the sharpest scripts in the history of American cinema.


Yeah, and some great performances too, not least the one by Lee J Cobb...


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix, Tracker,* starring Ray Winstone and Temuera Morrison. This is quite a stunning movie, both because of the visually breathtaking natural backdrop of New Zealand--and, on a deeper level--its depiction of how a man's innate decency and goodness ( Winstone's) are able to triumph over societal and cultural ignorance and prejudice, in this case against the Maori. Well done indeed! :cheers:


----------



## Blancrocher

Cold Comfort Farm. Harmless, slow-paced, predictable, feel-good entertainment. Recommended if you're in the mood for something like that.


----------



## Flamme

Not ''outstanding'' but more than decent flick about the ''Old age'' and way of life in the 70s...Its funny how times have changed...On worse.


----------



## aakermit

T_he Wizard of Oz-_ _75th. Anniversary Edition_ in "dazzling Blu-Ray." I have loved this movie for about 60 years, since the first time I saw it as a very young lad. It has it all, wonderful story, acting, dancing, and an impeccable music score, music by by Harold Arlen and lyrics by "Yip" Harburg. It is timeless and seems to get better with age. The hi-def Blu-Ray is stunning. Folks, they don't make them like this anymore!


----------



## Wood

*Naruse *Floating clouds










Self-esteem takes a nosedive in post war Japan.


----------



## Wood

*Veiroj*_ A useful life _2010










Life within film, then film within life.


----------



## Cheyenne

Wood said:


> *Naruse *Floating clouds
> 
> Self-esteem takes a nosedive in post war Japan.


I myself watched Early Spring once more recently; an equally melancholy portrait of the salaryman's life in post-war Japan.


----------



## Blancrocher

Cheyenne said:


> I myself watched Early Spring once more recently; an equally melancholy portrait of the salaryman's life in post-war Japan.


I love that film. By the way, David Bordwell has made his book "Ozu and the poetics of cinema" available for free online as a PDF. I highly recommend it to anyone interested in Ozu.

https://www.cjspubs.lsa.umich.edu/electronic/facultyseries/list/series/ozu.php


----------



## Cheyenne

Already read it, but thanks for the heads-up :tiphat:

Does anybody have this book?


----------



## REP

Cheyenne said:


> Already read it, but thanks for the heads-up :tiphat:


Hey, an Ozu discussion. Neat. Veering toward other Japanese directors, has anyone seen Mizoguchi's Sansho the Bailiff? Another favorite of mine.


----------



## Flamme

Oldie goldie with two action heroes of that time, Bronson and Delon...I like the twist on how the most innocent looking are in fact the ''sinister ones'', like in life...Worth watching by all means...


----------



## Gilberto

In the last couple of days...

Portrait of Jennie ....1950s B&W "fantasy" ....superb film
The Perfect Host ....my kind of movie, wimpy type guy ends up being the dangerous one
Crimes & Misdemeanors ...one of the few Woody Allen films I hadn't seen....receives a solid "meh" from me


----------



## PetrB

Vintage B&W comedy, another kind of perfection:
Hi Diddle Diddle (1943) [via, ahem, Youtube]

The movie is one I had never seen or heard of, a complete stumble, "let's see what this one is" discovery...

Directed by Andrew L. Stone
Cast: Adolphe Menjou; Martha Scott; Pola Negri; Dennis O'Keefe; Billie Burke

(I read this oldie but goodie is a favorite of Q. Tarantino 









[Both these links of the complete film, as of now, seem to be up and working.]


----------



## Wood

Blancrocher said:


> I love that film. By the way, David Bordwell has made his book "Ozu and the poetics of cinema" available for free online as a PDF. I highly recommend it to anyone interested in Ozu.
> 
> https://www.cjspubs.lsa.umich.edu/electronic/facultyseries/list/series/ozu.php


Thanks, I've downloaded the book and added it to my pile!


----------



## Wood

REP said:


> Hey, an Ozu discussion. Neat. Veering toward other Japanese directors, has anyone seen Mizoguchi's Sansho the Bailiff? Another favorite of mine.


Indeed, but about 30 years ago.

It is good to have some Ozu appreciation on here.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Stand Up Guys* (2012). Another geezer nostalgia film, starring Walken, Paccino, Arkin. Directed by Fisher Stevens. One thumb up.

View attachment 30066


----------



## Aramis

Vaneyes said:


> geezer nostalgia film


My favourite genre.


----------



## Skilmarilion

_Gravity_.

Very, very good film with incredible visuals in 3D. Bullock was outstanding. I thought it deserves its praise even though I didn't find it to be spectacular.


----------



## Vaneyes

Forbes announces *most overpaid actors*, and my suspicions have been largely confirmed. 

http://www.forbes.com/sites/dorothy...er-tops-our-list-of-the-most-overpaid-actors/


----------



## samurai

*Taking Sides,* about the collision of art, politics and the role of an individual's conscience, in this case as embodied in the person of German conductor Wilhelm Furtwangler. He decided to stay in Germany and continue to conduct, even after Hitler and his brutes assumed power, while many other conductors and musicians either chose to--or were forced to--leave, especially if they happened to be Jewish. This film, depicting a real situation in the de-Nazification process begun after the war in Germany, raises a lot of thorny questions: on practical, philosophical--and, most of all--moral and ethical levels. Going in, I thought I had a definite opinion, but I now realize I must give this question/issue. some more thought. Nice turns by Harvey Keitel as the morally driven Major, and by the actor {sorry I didn't get his name} who plays the Jewish soldier who is his assistant and who is quite conflicted about whether--or of what--Furtwangler is actually guilty of anything beyond his transcendent love of music. The two people who played Maestro Furtwangler and Emmy {the secretary} were also excellent. Well done and very thought provoking. Seen on* Netflix.*


----------



## Dom

Ali: Fear eats the soul.










Love New Deutsch cinema.


----------



## Flamme

Has that creepy and doom , retro atmosphere of New England and Salem, has Robs humour in the beginning but later it gets more and more twisted and confusing...Anyway worth watching l ike anything else made by Zombie


----------



## Crudblud

I agreed to go and see Disney's new movie _Frozen_ not knowing it was a two hour-long musical. Someone else paid for me so whatever. It's a typical Disney fantasy with princes and princesses and talking snowmen and trolls and castles and songs about true love and following your heart and all that crap, it delivers on the comedy front with the usual tight slapstick and one-liners, and the visuals and animation are top notch. If you like Disney's _Aladdin_ type stuff this is going to be right up your alley, and it comes with a cool short called _Get A Horse_ which combines _Steamboat Willie_ era animation and modern CG in some pretty inventive ways, it does get a little redundant before too long, but while it's good it's good. Overall, _Frozen_ is a highly competent and tight piece of work that doesn't feel half as long as it actually is.


----------



## Gilberto

samurai said:


> *Taking Sides,* about the collision of art, politics and the role of an individual's conscience, in this case as embodied in the person of German conductor Wilhelm Furtwangler. He decided to stay in Germany and continue to conduct, even after Hitler and his brutes assumed power, while many other conductors and musicians either chose to--or were forced to--leave, especially if they happened to be Jewish. This film, depicting a real situation in the de-Nazification process begun after the war in Germany, raises a lot of thorny questions: on practical, philosophical--and, most of all--moral and ethical levels. Going in, I thought I had a definite opinion, but I now realize I must give this question/issue. some more thought. Nice turns by Harvey Keitel as the morally driven Major, and by the actor {sorry I didn't get his name} who plays the Jewish soldier who is his assistant and who is quite conflicted about whether--or of what--Furtwangler is actually guilty of anything beyond his transcendent love of music. The two people who played Maestro Furtwangler and Emmy {the secretary} were also excellent. Well done and very thought provoking. Seen on* Netflix.*


I thought it was a decent movie. I saw a lecture by the writer of the screenplay on youtube and someone asked him which "side" he took. He said neither and just wanted to present the story and let everyone make up their own mind. Myself, I'm a bit bothered by government's constant meddling in music and musicians. (I saw this shortly after reading a bio of Prokofiev, so that colored my attitude slightly)


----------



## Blancrocher

Our recent Ozu talk inspired me to put this one on. Not top-drawer Ozu, in my opinion--but that's not to say I didn't love it.


----------



## SimonNZ

Finished the box set of The Hollow Crown last night, the sequence of Shakespeare's history plays Richard II, Henry IV parts 1 and 2 and Henry V.

Superb. I had high hopes and had heard good things, but the whole project exceeded all expectations.

Besides the beautiful production and perfect casting its great to see the plays done with so few cuts and the language delivered so clearly and so well understood.


----------



## Gilberto

Hound Of The Baskervilles - a fairly recent BBC produced affair, very enjoyable. I don't care to say if I prefer it more or less than the one with Basil Rathbone; I enjoyed them both.


----------



## Wood

SimonNZ said:


> Finished the box set of The Hollow Crown last night, the sequence of Shakespeare's history plays Richard II, Henry IV parts 1 and 2 and Henry V.
> 
> Superb. I had high hopes and had heard good things, but the whole project exceeded all expectations.
> 
> Besides the beautiful production and perfect casting its great to see the plays done with so few cuts and the language delivered so clearly and so well understood.


It is great that the BBC will still put on this sort of thing, even if it is depressingly rare. I was highly impressed with Richard II, the Henry's were okay, but not so focussed.


----------



## SimonNZ

Wood said:


> It is great that the BBC will still put on this sort of thing, even if it is depressingly rare. I was highly impressed with Richard II, the Henry's were okay, but not so focussed.


That's interesting. Which elements did you find unfocused? I found the uncomical, and too early tragic portrail of falstaff an odd touch, but it didn't bother so much to diminish my respect for the project.


----------



## moody

samurai said:


> *Taking Sides,* about the collision of art, politics and the role of an individual's conscience, in this case as embodied in the person of German conductor Wilhelm Furtwangler. He decided to stay in Germany and continue to conduct, even after Hitler and his brutes assumed power, while many other conductors and musicians either chose to--or were forced to--leave, especially if they happened to be Jewish. This film, depicting a real situation in the de-Nazification process begun after the war in Germany, raises a lot of thorny questions: on practical, philosophical--and, most of all--moral and ethical levels. Going in, I thought I had a definite opinion, but I now realize I must give this question/issue. some more thought. Nice turns by Harvey Keitel as the morally driven Major, and by the actor {sorry I didn't get his name} who plays the Jewish soldier who is his assistant and who is quite conflicted about whether--or of what--Furtwangler is actually guilty of anything beyond his transcendent love of music. The two people who played Maestro Furtwangler and Emmy {the secretary} were also excellent. Well done and very thought provoking. Seen on* Netflix.*


You should try to get hold of Berta Geissmer's book "The Baton and the Jackboot" She was Furtwaengler's PA but was forced to leave Germany as she was Jewish. When she was granted asylum in England she did the same job for Sir Thomas Beecham.
The book is a fascinating insight into life in Germany at the time. Furtwaengler was somewhat naïve but was certainly not pro-Nazi and did a lot to protect Jewish musicians and fought the Nazis continually.


----------



## samurai

Moody, thanks so much for the suggestion; it sounds like an interesting book which I shall look into.


----------



## Flamme

Second watching but this time in full colour and sound seems like a first time! Heavy movie about rise and fall of hopes of part of the revolutionary movement about creating an Irish Socialist Republic...A lot of heart breaking moments but everybody choses their own path in the end. Murphy excellent as well as the rest of the crew...Beautiful music and green landscapes.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

samurai said:


> *Taking Sides,* about the collision of art, politics and the role of an individual's conscience, in this case as embodied in the person of German conductor Wilhelm Furtwangler. He decided to stay in Germany and continue to conduct, even after Hitler and his brutes assumed power, while many other conductors and musicians either chose to--or were forced to--leave, especially if they happened to be Jewish. This film, depicting a real situation in the de-Nazification process begun after the war in Germany, raises a lot of thorny questions: on practical, philosophical--and, most of all--moral and ethical levels. Going in, I thought I had a definite opinion, but I now realize I must give this question/issue. some more thought. Nice turns by Harvey Keitel as the morally driven Major, and by the actor {sorry I didn't get his name} who plays the Jewish soldier who is his assistant and who is quite conflicted about whether--or of what--Furtwangler is actually guilty of anything beyond his transcendent love of music. The two people who played Maestro Furtwangler and Emmy {the secretary} were also excellent. Well done and very thought provoking. Seen on* Netflix.*


I have a copy of it too and intend to watch it when I am in the mood.


----------



## Gilberto

In The House ...from France 2012, not what I'd call a thriller but it reminded me of Hitchcock.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

2001: A Space Odyssey on big screen. In my opinion this is a film made poetry. And the music of Johann and Richard Strauss fix so well with the beautiful images of the film.


----------



## samurai

*Nil by Mouth,* starring Ray Winstone and Kathy Burke. A grim, realsitic--yet also at times--humorous look at the hard scrabble life of the people on the lower end of the economic rung in Great Britain. having recently seen Winstone in *Tracker *{also via *Netflix*}, I have to say that I am quite impressed at his acting depth and versatility.


----------



## Lunasong

Man of Steel. I hated it. One unrelenting explosion lasting 2-1/2 hours.


----------



## Flamme

It was not so bad...Im nostalgic toward old SMs but still time goes on...


----------



## Guest

*World War Z*. How a movie with such relentless action and violence can be boring is beyond me, but they managed to do it! Maybe the very relentlessness added to the boredom.


----------



## SimonNZ

^My first reaction to that was that I won't bother seeing it, then it occured to me that I have seen it, but found it so unremarkable and generic that I've almost completely forgotten it in just a month or two.


----------



## ptr

Just started watching the Classic Lawrence of Arabia, Peter O'Toole ILM!










/ptr


----------



## Gilberto

Viewed with my wife today: Melancholia. It is 2 hours and 13 minutes long. It also describes your condition after you realize you wasted 133 minutes.


----------



## EricABQ

I caught a glimpse of Roadhouse this morning on one of the channels, which meant I had to watch the whole thing. For me, seeing even a moment of that movie is like hitting the event horizon of a black hole. Once it happens, I can't get out.

I lie to myself and say I only watch it so I can watch Jeff Healey jam.


----------



## Vaneyes

Lunasong said:


> Man of Steel. I hated it. One unrelenting explosion lasting 2-1/2 hours.


That's how I find most films these days. Happy to report that the closest I get to them is via trailers.


----------



## Vaneyes

Gilberto said:


> Viewed with my wife today: Melancholia. It is 2 hours and 13 minutes long. It also describes your condition after you realize *you wasted 133 minutes*.


That's why trailers rule.


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> That's why trailers rule.


Q: Why is a divorce in Arkansas like a tornado in Texas?
A: Somebody's gonna lose a trailer.

(moved on, no forwarding address)


----------



## Vaneyes

OldFashionedGirl said:


> 2001: A Space Odyssey on big screen. In my opinion this is a film made poetry. And the music of Johann and Richard Strauss fix so well with the beautiful images of the film.


I guess *Gravity* thought it was about that time again...which I haven't seen or heard the score from. Just surmising.


----------



## Blancrocher

Gilberto said:


> Viewed with my wife today: Melancholia. It is 2 hours and 13 minutes long. It also describes your condition after you realize you wasted 133 minutes.


You're entitled to your opinion--so long as we all agree that Melancholia is a masterpiece, and possibly the crowning glory of one of the best living directors!


----------



## SimonNZ

Heh. I haven't seen Melancholia yet, but Von Trier has too many black marks against his name from my previous viewing for him to ever be "one of the best living directors" in my opinion.

Having said that I would quite like to rewatch Zentropa at some point


----------



## Blancrocher

SimonNZ said:


> Heh. I haven't seen Melancholia yet, but Von Trier has too many black marks against his name from my previous viewing for him to ever be "one of the best living directors" in my opinion.


I'll admit that his next film, "Nymphomaniac," may be a test even for me. Depending on how that goes I may ask the mods to touch up my last post for me :lol:

*p.s.* Zentropa is a fabulous movie, and recommendable to people who aren't Von Tier addicts.


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> I'll admit that his next film, "Nymphomaniac," may be a test even for me. Depending on how that goes I may ask the mods to touch up my last post for me :lol:
> 
> *p.s.* Zentropa is a fabulous movie, and recommendable to people who aren't Von Tier addicts.


Some films can be let-downs after so-courageous titles.


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> Heh. I haven't seen Melancholia yet, but Von Trier has too many black marks against his name from my previous viewing for him to ever be "one of the best living directors" in my opinion.
> 
> Having said that I would quite like to rewatch Zentropa at some point


Yeah, the artsy-fartsy Cannes crowd and I often disagree. Here's another (one of many)--Bernardo Bertolucci. With condolences to the person who mentioned The Last Emperor, for Peter O'Toole's passing.


----------



## Blancrocher

The last film I watched, by the way, is The Paradine Case. A mediocre Hitchcock film--but still interesting because Hitchcock is interesting (I'd say the same about mediocre Von Trier, but let that pass :lol.

One problem was Gregory Peck just doesn't strike me as a brilliant and successful defense lawyer.









The role would have been perfect for O'Toole, of course.


----------



## SimonNZ

Vaneyes said:


> Yeah, the artsy-fartsy Cannes crowd and I often disagree.


Like a few other people I know I once started a project of watching all the Palm d'Or winners but had to stop because the level of quality is all over the place. Since then I've read some scary stories about the behind the scenes politiking and railroading that goes into the award, and its now a wonder that any genuine masterpieces like Tree Of Wooden Clogs, Rosetta and Taste Of Cherry get through.

(though casting my eye over the list now it appears somewhat more inviting than I remember)


----------



## Blancrocher

SimonNZ said:


> (though casting my eye over the list now it appears somewhat more inviting than I remember)


It's funny: pretty much every year (that I pay attention to who wins), I complain about the award winners--but this list looks more inviting than I'd remembered too. A lot of important films and directors here, and only as many turkeys as I'd expect from such a list.

Now I'm wondering if the films I thought should have won would form a better list!

Probably not :lol:


----------



## Gilberto

Blancrocher said:


> You're entitled to your opinion--so long as we all agree that Melancholia is a masterpiece, and possibly the crowning glory of one of the best living directors!


It could very well be his crowning glory and if so, that says something to me about the remainder. After looking over the details to his films, I see he either writes or co-writes the screenplays. I'm not aware of very many _great_ directors who also pen the screenplay, outside of Woody Allen. He is still living as far as I know.


----------



## Crudblud

_Leviathan_ (Lucien Castaing-Taylor)
Cameras mounted upon a fishing trawler are submerged in gull-blanketed waters, splattered with fish guts, buried under piles of catch, and other fun things in this intense, wordless, non-narrative filmic essay on the harshness of life at sea.

_The Third Man_ (Carol Reed)
Like when I watched _12 Angry Men_, I'm left writing a review of a film about which no more can really be said. A well beloved classic of film noir and deservedly so.

_Frozen_ (Chris Buck)
Surprisingly good Disney musical, offering enough twists to their usual formula to make the usual tight visuals, gags and songwriting more than just a case of going through the motions.

_Westworld_ (Michael Crichton)
Proto-_Terminator_ in which mustachio'd vacationer does battle with bald android gunslinger. Great fun from Crichton, who apparently has a thing for deadly theme parks.

_Caligula_ (Tinto Brass)
Disowned by writer Gore Vidal and lead actor Malcolm McDowell, among others, _Caligula_ is an ever escalating orgy of madness that transcends its obvious and manifold flaws to become a grand and absurd comedy. Features a notable performance from the late Peter O'Toole as the wretched Tiberius.


----------



## Blancrocher

Gilberto said:


> It could very well be his crowning glory and if so, that says something to me about the remainder. After looking over the details to his films, I see he either writes or co-writes the screenplays. I'm not aware of very many _great_ directors who also pen the screenplay, outside of Woody Allen. He is still living as far as I know.


LVT's a bit of a control-freak, I'll admit. That makes me curious about film makers who write their own scripts. A quick search revealed some, but it's not much of a list: http://www.imdb.com/list/10mDLVtxBsI/


----------



## Crudblud

Blancrocher said:


> LVT's a bit of a control-freak, I'll admit. That makes me curious about film makers who write their own scripts. A quick search revealed some, but it's not much of a list: http://www.imdb.com/list/10mDLVtxBsI/


My list would be even shorter: David Lynch, Paul Thomas Anderson, Woody Allen, David Cronenberg.


----------



## Blancrocher

Of course, LVT sits better alongside new-wave types (leaving quality aside, since it's in dispute). There are actually quite a few quality films written by directors.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auteur_theory

I think the next film I'm going to watch is Breathless--it's great, and it's been too long.


----------



## Pip

The Best Years of Our lives GB 1950 with Alistair Sim and Margaret Rutherford. wonderful!


----------



## Bomkihl

Rain Man, Barry Levinson (1988). Saw it again on swedish television last week. Must have seen it ten times, but it´s still something new about this. Good stuff!


----------



## Chrythes

Blackfish.

A documentary about orcas in park waters. I never knew that orcas were that interesting - every pod of orcas have their own specific calls and behaviours and they have very complex social structures. It's truly a pity when such an animal is kept in a water tank barely their size. So it's not surprising that they get frustrated and once in a while kill a trainer.


----------



## Wandering

I watched two sci-fi recently. *Robot and Frank* I enjoyed, a refreshingly original well acted script based sci-fi that reminded me of Silent Running, it also had many laugh out loud moments. I liked *Europa Report* as well, having more scientific relevance _and_ suspense than many blockbusters.


----------



## Wandering

KenOC said:


> Q: Why is a divorce in Arkansas like a tornado in Texas?
> A: Somebody's gonna lose a trailer.
> 
> (moved on, no forwarding address)


That reminds me of another joke.

How can you tell a rich Oklahoman from a poor Oklahoman? He has not one but two cars on cinder blocks in the front yard.


----------



## Flamme

Does anyone know any good UFO movie...? I know only couple worth watching like ''Close encounters...''', ''Contact'', ''Fire in the sky'' and i dont like to watch them like 30 times each...


----------



## Wood

SimonNZ said:


> That's interesting. Which elements did you find unfocused? I found the uncomical, and too early tragic portrail of falstaff an odd touch, but it didn't bother so much to diminish my respect for the project.


I'm a bit vague, as it was summer 2012 when they were broadcast. (There was some kind of connection to the Olympics, a token bit of culture amongst all of the Coca Cola, Macdonalds and performance enhancing drugs.)

I too had difficulties with Falstaff, particularly since the actor involved is more frequently seen on the same channel presenting classical music programmes.

Mainly I recall that Richard himself was played remarkably well and the whole play was intense, whilst the subsequent ones drifted a bit.

Nevertheless, I wouldn't like to denigrate them overly, they were all fine to watch. It would be good if they could manage more of the same kind of thing.


----------



## SimonNZ

Murder! (Alfred Hitchcock, 1930)

Hitchcock's third talkie. Clumsy narrative and acting ranging from just passable to terrible, but with a great many fascinating early examples of the unique visual devices that would recur throughout his work.


----------



## Crudblud

_Mulholland Dr._ (David Lynch)

I first saw this some years ago and was totally perplexed by it. Seeing it now with fresh eyes I feel like it makes a lot more sense and actually contains, as Lynch insists, a linear narrative. With this clearer perspective on the narrative I was able to sit back and enjoy Lynch's mastery of atmosphere, suspense, abstraction, character development and overall direction which have come together to form one of his finest works, and a definite masterpiece of modern American cinema.


----------



## Flamme

Old horror has a creepy atmosphere and scary scenes but later it somehow loses its compass worth watching but...


----------



## SimonNZ

Crudblud said:


> _Mulholland Dr._ (David Lynch)
> 
> I first saw this some years ago and was totally perplexed by it. Seeing it now with fresh eyes I feel like it makes a lot more sense and actually contains, as Lynch insists, a linear narrative. With this clearer perspective on the narrative I was able to sit back and enjoy Lynch's mastery of atmosphere, suspense, abstraction, character development and overall direction which have come together to form one of his finest works, and a definite masterpiece of modern American cinema.


Some years back Salon put together an interesting article on What It All Means for that film:

http://www.salon.com/2001/10/24/mulholland_drive_analysis/

Up until reading that I had feared that the film was a series of personal insider references that only Lynch could decipher. I was glad to find that that wasn't the case.


----------



## Flamme

samurai said:


> Also, I saw him in *The* *Servant, *which I enjoyed very much as well.











Yes, very good but some twists left me confused...


----------



## samurai

Hi, Flamme. Do you remember which twists?


----------



## Flamme

Well dont wanna spoil but i cant understand what was the role of a girl, and her appearance i thought at first they re making some kind of blackmail or a scam giving her to a landlord on a plate, also later i had an impression movie will go in a ''male love'' direction but didnt and how it was coming to the end suddenly they all made peace, after few bitter fights and returned to a guys house...


----------



## Crudblud

_Midnight in Paris_ (Woody Allen)

A really good recent Woody Allen film starring Owen Wilson... who'd-a thunk it? The typical Allen formula is given a strange new twist that offers up some of his smartest writing in a good while, well performed by a solid cast taking on some very big characters.


----------



## Gilberto

Crudblud said:


> _Midnight in Paris_ (Woody Allen)
> 
> A really good recent Woody Allen film starring Owen Wilson... who'd-a thunk it? The typical Allen formula is given a strange new twist that offers up some of his smartest writing in a good while, well performed by a solid cast taking on some very big characters.


Great movie. Woody has been on a good streak these last few years. I listened to the soundtrack to this one last night while I was cooking. He always uses great music in his films.


----------



## Wandering

I didn't care for Midnight in Paris or Vicky Cristina Barcelona, though I did enjoy Match Point, Scoop and Cassandra's Dream.


----------



## KenOC

Being Christmas and all, watched "It's a Wonderful Life" tonight. As always, a fine movie. It was in color. Colorized? If so, a very good job.


----------



## DavidA

My wife and I went to see Saving Mr Banks yesterday. The film is pretty light weight but it's saved by two superb performances from the leads. Emma Thompson particularly is superb but Tom Hanks is good too as Disney. Not very deep but good entertainment. Also a nice change to go to a movie where there was no swearing and no sex scenes. That makes the film quite unique these days I think!


----------



## Crudblud

_Lost Highway_ (David Lynch)
Following on from my success with _Mulholland Dr._, I decided to rewatch another particularly enigmatic Lynch feature in the hope that it too would make much more sense. This time around I was able to let the analytical part of my mind relax and just roll with it, and the narrative seemed to flow a lot better even if I didn't necessarily understand what was going on much of the time. As with _Mulholland_, the power of the atmosphere is constant, but as dark as that film gets, this one is almost pitch black all the way through to me. I thought it was a masterpiece the first time I saw it, but now I am sure of it.

_One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_ (Miloš Forman)
I wonder why I didn't see this a long time ago, but I'm glad I waited, as I don't think I would have been sensitive or patient enough to really get into this as a teenager. I would have missed the warmth and humour of the characters, the more subtle elements of their interactions and relationships, and the wonderfully balanced ending, which is both sad and joyful, but without falling prey to the bogus sentimentality it so easily could have. Like so many films I love, it walks a tonal tightrope with, perhaps not exactly surety, but determination.


----------



## Taggart

Just finished Avatar. It was on TV some time ago so we recorded it and decided to start it tonight. It was so good that we kept watching. Superb special effects. The story may be old hat - noble savage, Pocohontas, world soul - but very gripping.


----------



## Wandering

I enjoyed Avatar also, a great love story, a got teary eyed at the end.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Getting ready to re-watch the Lord of the Rings for the umpteenth time. I love this story both in written and in filmed form. It gives me the kind of inspiration I sometimes sorely need.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Identity Thief* (2013). Even its trailer was too much.


----------



## Skilmarilion

*As Good as it Gets* (1997)

I'd never seen this and it really was good stuff indeed. They don't make rom-coms like this anymore.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug* (2013). Now, now, I couldn't go through the holiday season without seeing a movie in a theater. Bah humbug! only goes so far.

Too, I gave 3D another chance...after being screaming mad about its effect in the last Harry Potter film. This time it was quite acceptable, though the technology has many miles to go before it can sleep.

Highlights: Smaug (Benedict Cumberbatch, voice) is the best-spoken dragon I've heard. Evangeline Lilly (elf Tauriel) melts the screen with her hotness.

Two thumbs up.

View attachment 30998


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am going to see the new Hobbit on Thursday, really looking forward to it.


----------



## Flamme

Great old british ''black'' comedy about human nature especially in the world of egotistic scientists and professors, takes patience cause of the accent and humour especially when you watch it without a title and english is not your mother tongue, but although ''old'' still very fresh and free minded like it was made yesterday. Actors are excellent...Very worth watching for a mind rest from ''modernity''








Cool fantasy on the topic of Poe's works, great effects and suspense actors gave very high performance i think poor old Edgar would like it...


----------



## Chrythes

Crudblud said:


> _Lost Highway_ (David Lynch)
> Following on from my success with _Mulholland Dr._, I decided to rewatch another particularly enigmatic Lynch feature in the hope that it too would make much more sense. This time around I was able to let the analytical part of my mind relax and just roll with it, and the narrative seemed to flow a lot better even if I didn't necessarily understand what was going on much of the time. As with _Mulholland_, the power of the atmosphere is constant, but as dark as that film gets, this one is almost pitch black all the way through to me. I thought it was a masterpiece the first time I saw it, but now I am sure of it.


If you are interested, Slavoj Zizek might have some insight about the movie - 




He sounds like a parody of Freud, but with connection to Lynch it might be actually sincere.


----------



## Vaneyes

I finally got around to watching last year's Oscars darling, *Silver Linings Playbook* (2012). 8 noms and 4 wins. Really? It's not that good.

Jacki Weaver's the best, but she didn't win. The "winners" lay eggs one after another. De Niro...another father-knows-best role. Geez! And enough Philadelphia Eagles already.

Three thumbs down.

View attachment 31064


----------



## samurai

*The Serpent's Egg,* starring Liv Ullmann and David Carradine. An exploration of a crushed and hopeless Germany after the First World War and an early foreshadowing of what would become the Nazi killing machine, including its diabolical policy of experimenting on--and with--human beings. Seen on *Netflix.*


----------



## Vaneyes

*Law Abiding Citizen* (2009), starring Gerard Butler, Jamie Foxx. Directed by F. Gary Gray ('The Italian Job').

Horrific opening, not recommended for anyone really (especially during this holiday season). As a Death Wish, Seven, and Hannibal survivor, I can easily imagine what a director's cut could add. 

Gray expertly splatters the screen a few more times, including a couple of good gotchas. There is a relevant message. The viewer must/will ultimately decide how well it's communicated.

View attachment 31107


----------



## Gilberto

The Intouchables

Fantastic story. Solid structure for a screenplay. Superb cinematography and acting. 5 croissants!


----------



## hpowders

Lord help me: "Juno", from Netflix at home last night.


----------



## DavidA

Toy Story 3. M


----------



## Flamme

samurai said:


> *The Serpent's Egg,* starring Liv Ullmann and David Carradine. An exploration of a crushed and hopeless Germany after the First World War and an early foreshadowing of what would become the Nazi killing machine, including its diabolical policy of experimenting on--and with--human beings. Seen on *Netflix.*











Is awesome, very dark and bizarre, ''gut wrenching''...Carradine and Ullmann kicked *** as well as the rest of the crew, i saw many ''kafkian'' elements etched in the dramatic development but not obvios, in a fine way...


----------



## Gilberto

Woody Allen's Manhattan ....one of his movies that I've never watched before. Popped up on Netflix and has been rated so high in film lists in general. It was good, but I dunno, it was "okay"


----------



## Crudblud

_Dead Ringers_ (David Cronenberg)
Cronenberg is well known for his special effects creations like the living typewriters from _Naked Lunch_ and Seth Brundle's gradual transformation into _The Fly_, but here the effects you don't see are at the centre of the drama as Jeremy Irons acts opposite himself in dual lead roles. A lot of people paint Cronenberg as an expressly cerebral filmmaker who gives little attention to emotion in general, and yet his remake of _The Fly_ and this film are shining counterexamples to that assessment, not to mention _The Brood_, a heartfelt nightmare inspired by his divorce and resulting custody battle. I love Cronenberg's work in general, as you may have guessed, but this one is my favourite overall.

_The Elephant Man_ (David Lynch)
A lot of people have made a meal about how this film is "different" from much of Lynch's other work, comparing it more to his Disney-funded _The Straight Story_ than something like _Blue Velvet_, yet it contains many of his typical themes; the rot lurking beneath the polished surface of polite society, the confusion and misery of the downtrodden and misunderstood, deep emotional trauma, protagonists not in control of their own lives even at the best of times. Throw in the characteristic "body horror" and black and white industrial photography of _Eraserhead_ and as far as I'm concerned it's very much a Lynch joint, and one of his best.

_The Dead Zone_ (David Cronenberg)
Back with the other Dave, and this time he's joined by a psychic Christopher Walken in this adaptation of the Stephen King novel. Is it faithful? I don't know! I haven't read anything of his besides _The Stand_ and _The Dark Tower_. It plays much more as a supernatural thriller than a horror film, and is full of that smell-it-a-mile-away _Kingian cheese_ that I love when it's handled well, which it is here. Walken steals the show with his classically bizarre line delivery, but credit should also go to Martin Sheen, who gives a wonderfully big performance as a corrupt politician, and Herbert Lom in his understated role as Dr Weizak.


----------



## GreenMamba

Went to see Ben Stiller's Walter Mitty movie. Wasn't my choice to see, but I liked it more than I thought I would.


----------



## Taggart

Working through the (UK) Christmas schedule. So far we've seen a cartoon Christmas Carol - excellent special effects and certainly not a children's film - far too scary in parts. Then we watched the BBC film of Jane Eyre - another excellent film. 
Then tonight, we watched Toy Story 3 - probably the best of the series. The ideas behind it and the humour are superb.


----------



## Vaneyes

Taggart said:


> Working through the (UK) Christmas schedule. So far we've seen a cartoon Christmas Carol - excellent special effects and certainly not a children's film - *far too scary in parts*. Then we watched the BBC film of Jane Eyre - another excellent film.
> Then tonight, we watched Toy Story 3 - probably the best of the series. The ideas behind it and the humour are superb.


My "Xmas Carol"... Cratchit comes home with Scrooges's head, not a goose. And Bob gets the eyeballs. Tiny Tim screams in delight.


----------



## SimonNZ

Taggart said:


> Then we watched the BBC film of Jane Eyre - another excellent film.


That's the one with Mia Wasikovska? I watched that and a few of her other films after I was stunned by her performance in Stoker (and by the film as a whole), and wondered if she was the New Big Thing. Unfortunately I found her other performances to be perfectly fine, but the work of a mere mortal, nowhere near the magic of that film.

Currently getting through Band Of Brothers for the first time, which I'm finding as good as everyone's been saying - no idea why it's taken me so long. Interesting to be watching Damian Lewis in this after having already seen Homeland, and wondering if a small element of his casting in the later series was to have the lingering memory of the honorable and beloved Captain Winters in the back of viewers minds as they witness the Brody character broken and turned.


----------



## Flamme

Pretty decent flick ''noir'', great Bogarde a bit naive view of Old Bill and citizen honesty but also a breaking of ''old code'' of criminal behavior...


----------



## Flamme

hpowders said:


> *Lord help me*: "Juno", from Netflix at home last night.


Why?:angel::tiphat:


----------



## Vesteralen

Masaki Kobayashi's "I Will Buy You' is surely one of the greatest and strangest "sports" movies of all time. Absolutely haunting.


----------



## Andreas

"Ludwig", by Luchino Visconti. The 225 minutes version. Someone was kind enough to upload the whole thing on Youtube (German language version, though). The first hour or so deals with the obsession of Ludwig II of Bavaria with Richard Wagner and their relationship. But I found the entire film really captivating.


----------



## Kieran

Crikey, I watched so many films and snips of films over the last few days: couple of Indiana Jones, the start of _Independence Day_ before watching _Harry Potter & the Deathly Hallows 1_, _It's a Wonderful Life_, _Tangled _(x2), just finished watching _Up_ (which is the story of Kim Jong Un helping a very old cranky man float his house using balloons), gonna watch the final Harry Potter tonight. Lots of blockbusters, perfect stuff for the time of year, especially the Pixar/Disney films.

Oh, and _Unforgiven _the other night, Clint Eastwood's last western, and maybe his most magnificent film. Must have seen this a dozen times but it always affects me...


----------



## Skilmarilion

*The Age of Innocence* (1993)

Undeniably a slow-burner, but it was a wonderful, elegant film with interesting themes. A job well done by Scorsese who certainly wasn't known for his softer side.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Andreas said:


> "Ludwig", by Luchino Visconti. The 225 minutes version. Someone was kind enough to upload the whole thing on Youtube (German language version, though). The first hour or so deals with the obsession of Ludwig II of Bavaria with Richard Wagner and their relationship. But I found the entire film really captivating.


There is another good film about King Ludwig on YouTube: the 1955 "Ludwig II: Glanz und Elend eines Königs". One of the most important parts of course, belongs to our dear old Richie.


----------



## Kieran

Skilmarilion said:


> *The Age of Innocence* (1993)
> 
> Undeniably a slow-burner, but it was a wonderful, elegant film with interesting themes. A job well done by Scorcese who certainly wasn't known for his softer side.


I love that film. Great cast too, and one of Scorsese's best...


----------



## Skilmarilion

Kieran said:


> I love that film. Great cast too, and one of Scorsese's best...


Absolutely. DDL is just money every time, isn't he? Shamefully, I haven't gotten round to There Will be Blood yet. Need to put this right!

Too bad Winona's career fell off a cliff. Very talented (and even sexier) girl.


----------



## Flamme

Cool ''carefree'' comedy from the 80s...The cast excellent, especially Downey, Ringwald, Hopper, Keitel heck all are good...Downey at first looks like an lovelace but how things roll you see there is more than meets the eye...In any case recommend if you want to ease your mind from modern bs...This is how the ''romcom'' shoud look like.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

Last film I saw was _Desolation of Smaug_. On the whole, I liked it. It looked gorgeous.


----------



## samurai

On *Netflix, Europa Report,* with Daniel Wu, Christian Camargo, Embeth Davidtz and Michael Nyqvist. Low key--but at times, fast paced -- fictional documentary of man's--and woman's--first stab at deep space, trying to gather information and samples from one of Jupiter's moons. I found it to be well done and quite believable, at least with our current state of knowledge about Jupiter and its environs. Nothing was "over the top", and yet the movie's final image is quite haunting. 
I wish to thank my fellow TC member Clovis for mentioning and recommending this film. :tiphat:


----------



## Kieran

Skilmarilion said:


> Absolutely. DDL is just money every time, isn't he? Shamefully, I haven't gotten round to There Will be Blood yet. Need to put this right!
> 
> Too bad Winona's career fell off a cliff. Very talented (and even sexier) girl.


I love Winona, I have to say, I still have a huge crush one her. :tiphat:

Yeah, DDL is great. You ever see _The Crucible_? Tremendous movie. _There Will Be Blood_ is another powerhouse performance. Chewing the furniture doesn't even come close to it. Whatever torments he goes through to perfect the role, it works. He's the Rafa Nadal of acting!


----------



## Wandering

Vaneyes said:


> I finally got around to watching last year's Oscars darling, *Silver Linings Playbook* (2012). 8 noms and 4 wins. Really? It's not that good.
> 
> Jacki Weaver's the best, but she didn't win. The "winners" lay eggs one after another. De Niro...another father-knows-best role. Geez! And enough Philadelphia Eagles already.
> 
> Three thumbs down.
> 
> View attachment 31064


The uplifting ending made it an original film these days, a hint/nudge to all the sexed up/gloomed up films that are all the rage.


----------



## Itullian

Man of Steel
the new Superman
I enjoyed it.


----------



## Flamme

Its pretty decent and i loved the old series...


----------



## TrevBus

Prisoners on DVD. 2nd time I have seen it. Hard film to watch but done very well. Hugh Jackman was magnificent.


----------



## MonicaStillwater

Here I sit on New Year's Day, watching Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Gilberto

A Late Quartet ....thank you to whoever mentioned this earlier in the thread; I made a mental note of it. My wife needed something to watch while I was cooking and this fit the bill. What a beautiful movie!


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

_Pulp Fiction_ is a good movie. I just wish that Tarantino was less fond of profanity (_Reservoir Dogs_ has, if I remember correctly, the most usage of the word ***** in any film) and less fond of the word n*gger -- Samuel L. Jackson using it in _Jackie Brown_ is one thing, Tarantino himself as Jimmie Dimmick is another. However, I love Mr. Wolfe, and Samuel L. Jackson's speech in the diner ("The truth is you're the weak. And I'm the tyranny of evil men. But I'm tryin', Ringo. I'm tryin' real hard to be the shepherd.") is great. So is the conversation between Jackson and Travolta about what they call a Quarter Pounder with Cheese in Paris. (The last time I was in Italy, I stuck my head in a McDonalds, and they call it a "McRoyale". Similarly, they call a Whopper "a Whopper".)

Some years ago, one of my subordinates screwed up big time, and my boss asked me what I was going to do about it. I replied it was "between me and Mr. Soon-To-Be-Living-The-Rest-of-His-Short-***-Life-In-Agonizing-Pain here.") My boss, who obviously got the reference, just laughed.


----------



## Crudblud

_The Enigma of Kaspar Hauser_ (Werner Herzog)
Classically indescribable Herzog takes the true story of Kaspar Hauser and uses it to conduct a social experiment, allowing the audience to see Western civilisation through the eyes of a true alien. Tragic, touching, astounding and funny, the character of Hauser fits perfectly with Herzog's idiosyncratic filmmaking style. A near masterpiece.

_Blade Runner_ (Ridley Scott)
Ridley Scott has always been a great worldbuilder, even in his worst films, but here he manages to strike a balance between worldbuilding and storytelling he has seldom replicated, helped in no small part by a great performance by Rutger Hauer as the all-too-human replicant Roy Batty. However, the least believable romance captured on film since _Moment By Moment_ casts a nagging shadow over the second half.


----------



## Sonata

What About Bob. A really funny comedy about a man with severe neurosis who really attatches to his new psychiatrist ultimately driving him mad.


----------



## Crudblud

_Wild at Heart_ (David Lynch)
Seen it a million times, still captivates me like no other film can. *Watch it right now.*


----------



## KenOC

For tonight: This Island Earth, 1955. Everything including mutants (pronounced here mute ants).


----------



## Kieran

KenOC said:


> For tonight: This Island Earth, 1955. Everything including mutants (pronounced here mute ants).


I had a mute aunt once. At least, I thought she was mute til I trod on her toe...


----------



## Couac Addict

Tonights viewing will be _The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou_ and _The Big Lebowski_.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

Kieran said:


> I had a mute aunt once. At least, I thought she was mute til I trod on her toe...


I had a maiden aunt who seemed quite shy and reserved. I discovered after her death that she had been decorated by both the British and French governments for her activity with the Special Operations Executive in France during WWII.


----------



## aakermit

_Meet Me In St. Louis._ I am a sucker for classic movies. It is pure escape for me. This 1944 musical production stars Judy Garland and introduced the classic songs _The Trolley Song _and _I'll Be Home For Christmas._


----------



## MagneticGhost

Won't be watching any films until we've traversed the complete Breaking Bad on Netflix.


----------



## Kieran

Calamity Jane yesterday on TV. Great old singalong movie with at least two magnificent songs: The Black Hills of Dakota, and Secret Love...


----------



## Rachmanijohn

Last night, I watched The Hobbit: Part 2 at the theater. Pretty good, better than the first part. And Howard Shore's music never disappoints.


----------



## Crudblud

_Death Wish_ (Michael Winner)
Unlike the reputation the Death Wish name would later come to hold by merit of its increasingly bloody and ridiculous sequels, the original is actually quite a reasonable and dare I say realistic thriller that sees a well-to-do man driven to vigilantism by a senseless attack on his family. A substantial portion of the film is spent developing Charles Bronson's now iconic character, and as such the switch from mild mannered office worker to streetcleaner extraordinaire is understandable, helped further in the believability department by the fact that he isn't gunning down hundreds of criminals with a magic never-need-to-reload gun in the manner of a Stallone or Schwarzenegger. Highly entertaining throughout.

_Transmorphers_ (Leigh Scott)
What happens when you take the cast of _Eastenders_ and insert them into FMV sequences from an unreleased _Command & Conquer_ game? _Transmorphers_ may be the closest we will ever come to discovering the answer to this pertinent question.


----------



## Jos

"The Artist" was on Dutch tv this night. Missed it when it was released . (That happens often to me...)
Very glad I hooked the telly up to the proper stereo; I remembered a friend telling that he liked the music.
Nice movie indeed !

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## samurai

Jos said:


> "The Artist" was on Dutch tv this night. Missed it when it was released . (That happens often to me...)
> Very glad I hooked the telly up to the proper stereo; I remembered a friend telling that he liked the music.
> Nice movie indeed !
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


Hi, Jos. Just wondering which artist is portrayed, and what is the music? Thanks.


----------



## aberooski

I liked Eraserhead in so many ways.


----------



## Jos

Hey Samurai,

The film was about the transition from silent movie to spoken ones. I don't know if it is purely fiction or if there is a reference to a real-life actor. (I'm not exactly a moviebuff..) 
As for the music : it was very '20s and '30s, swingtime, you know, sweeping violins and screamy copper. Very very nice indeed.
Also some very nice and sparkling yet melancholic pianoparts.
Sorry I can't be more helpful, but I would recommend it !!
Here's the imbd-link: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1655442/

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## samurai

Thanks, Jos. I shall check out the link you posted, as it looks/sounds quite interesting.


----------



## samurai

*Beowulf: Director's Cut,* starring Ray Winstone, Anthony Hopkins, Angelina Jolie and John Malkovich. Has kindled my interest in reading this story as well. Via *Netflix.*


----------



## alexsar

Last night
La Grande Bellezza 
By Paolo Sorrentino ...a modern version of La Dolce Vita
Most highly recommended


----------



## schuberkovich

Fish Tank (on Netflix)

A very gritty and quite powerful indie film set in a council estate.


----------



## KenOC

For those who watched It's a Wonderful Life over the holidays, an amusing video review. Be warned.

http://www.theonion.com/video/the-onion-looks-back-at-its-a-wonderful-life,34838/


----------



## Sonata

The Onion is hilarious


----------



## Flamme

Great drama with fairy tale elements...Almost an arty film...Great musical tune also...








Pretty cool flick, interesting what else was Coppola making beside teh ''Godfather''...This one is pretty weird like it was made by lynch or even Kusturica xaxa A lot of ''street philosophy'' and ''thug cult'' trends present in modern movies and music for quite some time...Dillon excellen, Rourke also the rest of the crew... I l ike these old flicks they seem to have soul and ingenuity modern movies lack...


----------



## SimonNZ

The Iron Lady

A surprise. Less a biopic than a study of dementia and fading memory. Not at all what I was expecting, and all the better for it.


----------



## Ingélou

We just watched the old black & white Selznick film of 'Rebecca' with Laurence Olivier & Joan Fontaine. We recorded it over Christmas & are now catching up. It's probably the third or fourth time I've seen it, but it's still brilliant. The climax is fabulous of course but what really gets me is the poor naive second Mrs De Winter and all the embarrassments she goes through. So poignant.


----------



## Vaneyes

Two low-budget 2012 Matthew McConaughey films. *Mud*, directed by Jeff Nichols. *The Paperboy*, directed by Lee Daniels.

At age 44, the Paul Newman persona has worn thin for Matthew McConaughey. There's little substance behind this cover, so scene and film stealing by his supporting actors is common. Sam Shepard, Tye Sheridan, Michael Shannon, Joe Don Baker in Mud. John Cusack, Nicole Kidman, Macy Gray, Zac Efron, David Oyelowo, Scott Glenn in The Paperboy.

Kidman received a "The Paperboy" Oscar nom for her "Charlotte". Cusack's "Hillary" could easily have been selected, also.

35 year-old director Jeff Nichols should have a substantial career. His artistry was the highlight of Mud.

One thumb up for each film.

View attachment 31971
View attachment 31972


----------



## SimonNZ

Ingélou said:


> We just watched the old black & white Selznick film of 'Rebecca' with Laurence Olivier & Joan Fontaine. We recorded it over Christmas & are now catching up. It's probably the third or fourth time I've seen it, but it's still brilliant. The climax is fabulous of course but what really gets me is the poor naive second Mrs De Winter and all the embarrassments she goes through. So poignant.


The Hitchcock one? With my friend who was staying for two weeks over Xmas I watched one Hitchcock film more or less every day - a few were repeat viewings of films I'd seen years ago, the rest were filling in the gaps of unknowns: Murder!, The Skin Game, Rich And Strange, Number Seventeen, The Man Who Knew Too Much (orginal version), The 39 Steps, The Secret Agent, Sabotage, The Lady Vanishes, Jamaica Inn, Foreign Correspondant, Suspicion, Saboteur, Lifeboat and Notorious.

Doing them in chronological order really helped show his development in many ways. Number Seventeen was the only one that was downright bad, the other early ones all show sings and scenes of talent, and then The 39 Steps hits like a huge, confident leap forward. And I was much more impressed by Notorious this time around than I had been in the past.


----------



## TrevBus

Vaneyes said:


> Two low-budget 2012 Matthew McConaughey films. *Mud*, directed by Jeff Nichols. *The Paperboy*, directed by Lee Daniels.
> 
> At age 44, the Paul Newman persona has worn thin for Matthew McConaughey. There's little substance behind this cover, so scene and film stealing by his supporting actors is common. Sam Shepard, Tye Sheridan, Michael Shannon, Joe Don Baker in Mud. John Cusack, Nicole Kidman, Macy Gray, Zac Efron, David Oyelowo, Scott Glenn in The Paperboy.
> 
> Kidman received a "The Paperboy" Oscar nom for her "Charlotte". Cusack's "Hillary" could easily have been selected, also.
> 
> 35 year-old director Jeff Nichols should have a substantial career. His artistry was the highlight of Mud.
> 
> One thumb up for each film.
> 
> View attachment 31971
> View attachment 31972


Sorry but Kidman's nomination was w/The Golden Globes for "The Paperboy" and not the Oscars.


----------



## GreenMamba

Vaneyes said:


> Two low-budget 2012 Matthew McConaughey films. *Mud*, directed by Jeff Nichols. *The Paperboy*, directed by Lee Daniels.[/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> At age 44, the Paul Newman persona has worn thin for Matthew McConaughey. There's little substance behind this cover, so scene and film stealing by his supporting actors is common. Sam Shepard, Tye Sheridan, Michael Shannon, Joe Don Baker in Mud.


I liked Mud too, and agree that the boy actors were better than McConaughey. He was good in the film Bernie, though.

Jeff Nichols-Michael Shannon also did Take Shelter, which was interesting, although I'm not sure if I really liked it.

My last film: Ernst Lubitsch's Trouble in Paradise


----------



## Vaneyes

TrevBus said:


> Sorry but Kidman's nomination was w/The Golden Globes for "The Paperboy" and not the Oscars.


Thank you, TrevBus, I sit corrected.

A gentle reminder, The Golden Globes - Sunday, January 12, 2014.

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...s-complete-list,0,6845028.story#axzz2pdXY8Ebq


----------



## Vaneyes

GreenMamba said:


> ....*Jeff Nichols-Michael Shannon* also did Take Shelter, which was interesting, although I'm not sure if I really liked it....


Shannon's been in each Nichols film thus far. 
Nichols best work is yet to come. He's just warming up. :tiphat:


----------



## schuberkovich

Melancholia (on Netflix)

I thought that, although at times it felt like it was trying too hard, it was very atmospheric and believable.


----------



## TrevBus

Vaneyes said:


> Thank you, TrevBus, I sit corrected.
> 
> A gentle reminder, The Golden Globes - Sunday, January 12, 2014.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...s-complete-list,0,6845028.story#axzz2pdXY8Ebq


Welcome and I always "sit" when I am corrected and I sit a lot.
Not really that interested(probably will watch however), have not seen all that much from 2013 and Hugh Jackman was not nominated for his outstanding work in 'Prisoners'.


----------



## Vaneyes

TrevBus said:


> Welcome and I always "sit" when I am corrected and I sit a lot.
> *Not really that interested(probably will watch however), have not seen all that much from 2013* and Hugh Jackman was not nominated for his outstanding work in 'Prisoners'.


Likewise. In 2013, my only movie theater visits were for *Skyfall* and *The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug*. I thoroughly enjoyed both, but don't expect them to be mentioned much during awards season. :tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

The Perks Of Being A Wallflower

Well this made me feel damn old. Still... always kind of fun at the same time to see the cultural touchstones of my own youth dug up and presented as curious items from a lost civilization (not merely 80s "retro"), and to see these songs/films/books thought "cooler" than Miley and Bieber.

Perfectly watchable film, though very familiar story arc.


----------



## Flamme

Watching...








Great old classic, very complex, more than meets the eye...And very sad in the end


----------



## SiegendesLicht

_The Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug_ - a thoroughly enjoyable fairy tale, though by far not as epic and deep as the LOTR trilogy, plus there are some deviations from Tolkien's book.

Just finished watching: _Young Victoria_, a story of the British queen and her prince Albert, what long-distance relationships in the era before webcameras and airplanes looked like, with Schubert's "Serenade" in particularly emotional moments. A lovely film, and Prince Albert was more than adorable


----------



## Itullian

Defiance and
Enemy at the Gate.
both gripping movies.


----------



## Rachmanijohn

Last night I watched _A Royal Affair_. It's a Danish foreign film that did quite well during awards season. Lavish an sumptuous. I thoroughly enjoyed it. Great costumes, visual direction, and acting.


----------



## Vaneyes

Flamme said:


> Watching...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great old classic, very complex, more than meets the eye...*And very sad in the end*


Spoiler: The protagonist is drafted into the US Army and the locks are shorn.


----------



## hpowders

Was dragged kicking and screaming in front of the TV this evening to watch the chick flick "Mother and Child" with Naomi Watts and Annette Benning.

I would rather have sat through a performance of Schubert's 9th symphony with all repeats taken!!!

The things I do for love. I should get a medal!!!


----------



## Gilberto

American Addict ....a documentary now on Netflix (I better keep my comments to myself on this one)


----------



## Wandering

Watching this tonight, Netflix streaming.


----------



## Flamme

Weird movie with some creepy and straaange aka ''twin peaks'' moments...I watched it in my childhood and it got stuck there as a scary one...Leaves you baffled about a question are aliens the psycho thing or a physical one...Underrated in imho...


----------



## Vaneyes

Gilberto said:


> American Addict ....a documentary now on Netflix (I better keep my comments to myself on this one)


Please do not refrain from speaking your mind. Personally, I'm tired of long-term coddling that many namby-pambys support.


----------



## Blue Hour




----------



## Eviticus

SiegendesLicht said:


> _The Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug_ - a thoroughly enjoyable fairy tale, though by far not as epic and deep as the LOTR trilogy, plus there are some deviations from Tolkien's book.


Agreed. Whilst this episode kept me entertained mostly, it did feel (as return of the king did, painfully long toward the end as if a little overstretched). I'd much prefer to have seen more Radagast (Sylvester McCoy) than Legolas this time round to prevent it all feeling a little repetitive.

I need a short movie next, something brilliant and to the point; something like *LEON*!!!!


----------



## Aramis

_Sword of Desperation_, one of more recent samurai movies. I liked how in final scene they killed the man and then he stood up and killed some of them in return, then they killed him again and he got back once more and they finally killed him and started to talk to his dead body but he suddenly killed one of them again and then three of them killed him simultaneously and then he died.


----------



## Gilberto

Vaneyes said:


> Please do not refrain from speaking your mind. Personally, I'm tired of long-term coddling that many namby-pambys support.


The percentage of US citizen and the amount of pharmies they take is absolutely alarming. The disgusting part is how so many politicians have taken personal profit to make it so. I didn't want to appear political and get something started.


----------



## Eviticus

Aramis said:


> _Sword of Desperation_, one of more recent samurai movies. I liked how in final scene they killed the man and then he stood up and killed some of them in return, then they killed him again and he got back once more and they finally killed him and started to talk to his dead body but he suddenly killed one of them again and then three of them killed him simultaneously and then he died.


Sounds to me like he didn't actually get killed the first three times...


----------



## JohnnyRotten

*Pulp Fiction* by Quentin Tarantino. Great film score! Great actors! Great screenplay. Do I need Wagner when I have Tarantino?


----------



## schuberkovich

Two French films:
17 Girls (17 Filles) and
Monsieur Lazhar

The former was okay, the latter was amazing. Very touching.


----------



## Rachmanijohn

The 400 Blows. Old French film.


----------



## Eviticus

Rachmanijohn said:


> The 400 Blows. Old French film.


That's one hell of a porno.

Just watched Black Swan. Not really sure what i think about it if i'm honest. I'm still trying to make up my mind.


----------



## Vaneyes

Roberts and Streep advance a generation. Quite a cast. The story mimics real life. But who wants that these days.


----------



## Vaneyes

More retro garbage. That's been Hollywood for too long. We need a break-out, bad.


----------



## samurai

*Franklyn,* a futuristic depiction of a dystopian city which seems to be modeled on present day London, which draws the lives of four disparate people into one climax. It is a mixture of fantasy, reality and the power of one person's imagination to define exactly what is "reality". And they all meet at the crossroads, which is the end of this movie. Reminded me a little bit of *The* *Matrix and Blade Runner *{the movie, not the book}, especially if they had been melded into one movie or story line. Its stars are Eva Green, Bernard Hill, and Sam Riley {on *Netflix.*}


----------



## Jos

Great Gatsby,

Enjoyable, but I needed to adapt to the musicscore. Hip and streetcredible hiphop over a roaring20s setting? Great photography here and there.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## KenOC

Watched Patton last night. Over 40 years old! Still a great movie with some really excellent performances.


----------



## Flamme

Vaneyes said:


> More retro garbage. That's been Hollywood for too long. We need a break-out, bad.


Just watched it, not so bad in my book...I think they have managed to capture not only the body of old times but also a spirit thats rare...Bale is excellent in this role i dont like him that much but he has a great power of transformation must give him that... Cooper also... I think teh cruel world we live in is nicely explained in this flick, male and female realtionships are done even better i.e. the clash between the two philosophies of coming to the same goal, both girls are ''kitttens'' but especially the ''eye candy'' Amy Adams...All in all worth watching..
The other day...








Cool action with a lot of twists and crazy ride topic maybe seen already but roles that Willis and Gere gave are (for Willis im certain) the roles of career...Willis as a cold bloody cruel liquidator that you must hate and Gere as his devoted nemezis are grand...Also Poitier... Scenes of wild russian crime scene also nicely done and technology used is a ''cutting edge'' for that time...A movie with a stamina love it...


----------



## Vaneyes

*Hunted* (2012, BBC/HBO Season 1), starring Melissa George and Patrick Malahide. Via pvr, eight episodes over three nights. A corporate espionage action thriller, that held my attention throughout. Melissa's plump lips and husky voice didn't hurt.

Though four directors were used for the series, story and camera integrity were maintained. No word yet on when its second season will appear. Melissa can currently be viewed in The Good Wife.

Two thumbs up.

View attachment 32441


----------



## clara s

"Gravity"

disappointed


----------



## GreenMamba

Bullitt, again. I've been on a bit of a Peter Yates kick (Friends of a Eddie Coyle, The Dresser)


----------



## Gilberto

on Netflix: Somm - a documentary about 4 guys taking the exam for Master Sommelier. Fascinating if you love wine.


----------



## Flamme

> "Gravity"
> 
> disappointed


Why? I have noticed many are disappointed with (melo)dramatic elements they have expected something like the Modern Odissey 2001...I likdd it nothing ''never seen before'' but k inda cool...Especially the feeling of loneliness and isolation, of being so small and insignificant comparing to both down and up...


----------



## clara s

Flamme said:


> Why? I have noticed many are disappointed with (melo)dramatic elements they have expected something like the Modern Odissey 2001...I likdd it nothing ''never seen before'' but k inda cool...Especially the feeling of loneliness and isolation, of being so small and insignificant comparing to both down and up...


because...

1. there was so much noise about the film, with no real output

2. I left the cinema empty, nothing to take with me

3. have you seen "Contact" of Carl Sagan?


----------



## Flamme

clara s said:


> because...
> 
> 1. there was so much noise about the film, with no real output
> 
> 2. I left the cinema empty, nothing to take with me
> 
> 3. have you seen "Contact" of Carl Sagan?


1. Well a lot money was invested special effects and all im not surprised with advertising...
2. I watched it at home like i told you you had too great expectations...
3. Yes i did, with Jodie Foster i luv it...


----------



## clara s

Flamme said:


> 1. Well a lot money was invested special effects and all im not surprised with advertising...
> 2. I watched it at home like i told you you had too great expectations...
> 3. Yes i did, with Jodie Foster i luv it...


1. money invested and money returned / art was absent 

2. at home? so what to take with you?  no great expectations, only a few hopes

3. you took something with you, didn't you?


----------



## Guest

Did I already post on _Gravity_ ?

I loved it! One of the few movies I've seen in 3D that was not only worth it, but made a considerable contribution to the feelings of isolation, claustrophobia, irrelevance...

"Special effects" are no longer special. That's a good thing. We can stop worrying about whether they work, and concentrate on the story, the characters and the experience.

You don't have to "take away" something from a movie - just wallow in the experience of watching, revel in the texture. It's a bit like a succssful social event (like Christmas): it's not _what _you do, it's whether the doing of it promotes pleasure in the company of others.


----------



## Flamme

The main thing is i think at least they have managed to capture the feeling ''above''...


----------



## Flamme

samurai said:


> Via Netflix, *Silent Running, *starring Bruce Dern, Cliff Potts and Ron Rifkin. My favorites, however, are the drones, Huey and Dewey.











Haha drones are funny, but effects are kinda naive and plot has some inconsistences...I think the whole story deserved a better production and scenario...
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079659/
Excellent movie about the atrocities of WWII in Croatia...Many scenes are ''off the limits'' cause of the horror or decadence...Locations are great Dubrovnik which is one day an paradsie city and another a hell hole...Scenes are excellent and stay with your long after watching.


----------



## clara s

MacLeod said:


> Did I already post on _Gravity_ ?
> 
> I loved it! One of the few movies I've seen in 3D that was not only worth it, but made a considerable contribution to the feelings of isolation, claustrophobia, irrelevance...
> 
> "Special effects" are no longer special. That's a good thing. We can stop worrying about whether they work, and concentrate on the story, the characters and the experience.
> 
> You don't have to "take away" something from a movie - just wallow in the experience of watching, revel in the texture. It's a bit like a succssful social event (like Christmas): it's not _what _you do, it's whether the doing of it promotes pleasure in the company of others.


all right, Venice cheered...

Cuaron made the film of his life

Emmanuel Lubezki created a visual beauty, the second unit innumerable pages

Claustrophobia and isolation had a dynamic appearance

*but*

It is obviously overestimated cinematographically, and it is a film that will fade away soon

it attracts an interest as 3D, I do not think you would show any enthusiasm for 2D film

by no way, it is the Solaris of Andrei Tarkovsky

and finally, no, cinematography is not only social event, it's art too


----------



## Flamme

I look at it as ''space melodrama'' nothing more but certainly nothing less


----------



## Vaneyes

*True Detective* (2014, HBO series), starring Matthew McConaughey, Woody Harrelson. "Something deep and dark," and two thumbs up.


----------



## Guest

clara s said:


> It is obviously overestimated cinematographically, and it is a film that will fade away soon
> 
> it attracts an interest as 3D, I do not think you would show any enthusiasm for 2D film
> 
> by no way, it is the Solaris of Andrei Tarkovsky
> 
> and finally, no, cinematography is not only social event, it's art too


Not 'obviously' (except to you) and I'm not sure anyone was making comparisons with Solaris. I might compare it, favourably, with Avatar


----------



## clara s

MacLeod said:


> Not 'obviously' (except to you) and I'm not sure anyone was making comparisons with Solaris. I might compare it, favourably, with Avatar


objection respected but not accepted 

Time will judge if Gravity is overestimated


----------



## Guest

clara s said:


> objection respected but not accepted
> 
> Time will judge if Gravity is overestimated


You might be interested to read the various exchanges in a thread covering the notion of 'overrated'. It's a common enough theme. Personally, I think the concept is overrated.


----------



## Blancrocher

clara s said:


> by no way, it is the Solaris of Andrei Tarkovsky


Tarkovsky's Solaris is great, of course, despite Stanislaw Lem's disapproval--but I hope I'm not steering anyone wrong in recommending the modern remake:









Don't they make a lovely couple?


----------



## PetrB

I'm serially progressing through a number of vintage to more recent English detective (made for television) series -- via netflix.

Currently with Inspector Morse... I wonder about this character, a musicomaniac of exclusively classical music, if he ever listened to anything written past 1900


----------



## Ingélou

PetrB said:


> I'm serially progressing through a number of vintage to more recent English detective (made for television) series -- via netflix.
> 
> Currently with Inspector Morse... I wonder about this character, a musicomaniac of exclusively classical music, if he ever listened to anything written past 1900


His real love seems to be opera, judging by the TV series. The idea seems to be that he doesn't have a love life so enjoys the vicarious passions as sung about by the divas. A little poignant...


----------



## Vaneyes

Mozart & Vogner is about it for Chief Inspector Endeavour Morse (John Thaw).

I should note for this thread, one of my recent films viewed. *Cry Freedom* (1987), starring Denzel Washington, Kevin Kline, John Thaw. Directed by Lord Richard Attenborough.

View attachment 32690


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> His real love seems to be opera, judging by the TV series. The idea seems to be that *he doesn't have a love life *so enjoys the vicarious passions as sung about by the divas. A little poignant...


One episode was particularly poignant in that regard. He fell in love (from afar of course) with the murderess.


----------



## GreenMamba

Chaplin's Monsieur Verdoux. Martha Raye is a lot of fun in it.


----------



## lupinix

some horror movie, always forget those names


----------



## PetrB

lupinix said:


> some horror movie, always forget those names


That memorable, eh?


----------



## Blue Hour

Enjoyed it ​


----------



## Blancrocher

Blue Hour said:


> Enjoyed it [/CENTER]


Good to hear!--I'm seeing it tonight.


----------



## Blue Hour

Blancrocher said:


> Good to hear!--I'm seeing it tonight.


I hope you have a good night


----------



## schuberkovich

I watched _Lore_, a pretty gritty tale about the children of a Nazi soldier going across Germany just after defeat.


----------



## OboeKnight

I watched Andrew Lloyd Webber's _Cats_ twice in one week...am I a bad person?


----------



## Vaneyes

2014 Oscars, and the nominations are...

http://oscar.go.com/


----------



## Guest

OboeKnight said:


> I watched Andrew Lloyd Webber's _Cats_ twice in one week...am I a bad person?


No, not necessarily....mad, quite possibly!


----------



## Gilberto

Vaneyes said:


> 2014 Oscars, and the nominations are...
> 
> http://oscar.go.com/


I've got to wonder -- what criteria is used to determine nominees and winners in the film editing category?

With each passing year I become more jaded with the whole Hollywood scene. But they actually got me out of the house 4 times last year. The Butler, Before Midnight, Prisoners & Blue Jasmine. I'm not dissatisfied with my choices but certainly not overwhelmed by the experience in general.

BTW, the soundtrack to Prisoners by Jóhann Jóhannsson is worth a listen.


----------



## SimonNZ

Gilberto said:


> I've got to wonder -- what criteria is used to determine nominees and winners in the film editing category?
> 
> .


That reminds me of the "Honest Trailer" for Titanic: "From the Academy Award Winner for Best Editing comes three and a half hours of establishing shots..."


----------



## tdc

This masterpiece (the movie):






(Just felt like posting the music, its very simple but I like it. That, and film composer Badalamenti did such a hilariously excellent job in his small role in the movie as the espresso guy.)

One of my favorite films. Oddly, I've seen very little else by David Lynch, but I've now remedied that as I've just ordered, _Dune_, _Blue Velvet_, _Lost Highway_ and _Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me_.


----------



## joen_cph

Saw the Cannes Winner 2008 yesterday, "*The Class*", by_ Laurent Cantet_, on television http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...me-dOr-goes-to-Laurent-Cantets-The-Class.html

In spite of having become quite fatigued due to countless predictable movies, on a scale of 1-10, I´d give this one a "10".

I don´t know what acting procedure they´ve used for this film, but it was absolutely incredible. Only in the last 20 mins or so there were some hints that this wasn´t actually a documentary.


----------



## Blancrocher

I'm in the midst of the TV miniseries "Les Ravenants" (The Returned). It's sort of like a big-budget, glossy, and manipulative Twin Peaks (be sure to check out the first season of that one, by the way, tdc). Too much violence--and too much plot in general--but I'm liking it well enough.

*p.s.* I agree with you about "The Class," joen_cph--that one's stuck with me.

*pps* Pretty cynical trailer, SimonNZ :lol:--though the worst of it is it got that Celine Dion song stuck in my head!


----------



## Crudblud

tdc said:


> Oddly, I've seen very little else by David Lynch, but I've now remedied that as I've just ordered, _Dune_, _Blue Velvet_, _Lost Highway_ and _Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me_.


Personally, I would advise not watching _Fire Walk With Me_ unless you've seen the original TV series. There's a good deal of it that makes no sense whether you have or haven't seen the series, but I think this was definitely intended to accompany rather than stand alone.


----------



## DeepR

The Hobbit - Desolation of Smaug 8,5/10 
Stil good for what it is, top class fun and entertainment. Haters gonna hate..

Now You See Me 4/10
Complete load of far fetched nonsense wrapped up in a flashy package, worst I've seen since Inception.

Riddick 7/10
Trashy but likeable somehow.

Jack Reacher 7/10
Same as above.

Pacific Rim 5/10
All the worst of Hollywood combined, so bad and incredibly superficial. Still worth a watch for the CGI.

Elysium 4/10
Huge disappointment, underdeveloped story, bad acting and at times plain stupid.

Prisoners 8/10
Good, intense!


----------



## tdc

Crudblud said:


> Personally, I would advise not watching _Fire Walk With Me_ unless you've seen the original TV series. There's a good deal of it that makes no sense whether you have or haven't seen the series, but I think this was definitely intended to accompany rather than stand alone.


Thanks for the advice. I do remember watching random episodes of Twin Peaks when I was younger here and there, but not too many episodes, and mostly just bits and pieces, in a kind of strange fascination... I mostly thought it was ridiculous. I was just a little punk into collecting baseball cards and was too young to really appreciate that kind of thing back then.


----------



## schuberkovich

_The Hunt_ (_Jagten_) by Thomas Vinterberg

A Danish film which won a slew of awards. Very very powerful.


----------



## clara s

MacLeod said:


> You might be interested to read the various exchanges in a thread covering the notion of 'overrated'. It's a common enough theme. Personally, I think the concept is overrated.


just exchanging ideas here

I'd rather prefer to write reviews for theatre than movies


----------



## clara s

Blancrocher said:


> Tarkovsky's Solaris is great, of course, despite Stanislaw Lem's disapproval--but I hope I'm not steering anyone wrong in recommending the modern remake:
> 
> View attachment 32647
> 
> 
> Don't they make a lovely couple?


yes you are right

Lem did not approve any of the two films

As for the modern remake, I will not say anything
as I am in George's fan club hahaha


----------



## Taggart

Still catching up on the Christmas movies.










This is an absolute hoot! Very British, although it's a Disney\Touchstone collaboration. I think the British humour put Hollywood off. An excellent set of voices and brilliant animation.


----------



## hpowders

Caught "Cyrus" the other night from 2010 with Jonah Hill, Marisa Tomei and my favorite actor, John C Reilly.


----------



## stevederekson

If you like David Lynch, The Elephant Man (1980) is a classic everyone should watch.


----------



## OboeKnight

Watched Disney's _Frozen_ with some friends last night. It was good, but I'm not quite sure what all the hype about it is about. It was a very strange story, but also predictable at the same time. I enjoyed it, but not going to say it is the best Disney movie of all time. Alice, Little Mermaid, Snow White, Sleeping Beauty, Sword in the Stone, and the Black Cauldron all beat it.


----------



## Flamme

If you expect something like ''The Andalusian dog'' you are deadly wrong! Bunuel did here maybe the best movie about male/female relations, manipulation, lies and power of money i have ever seen. Film is incredible 'cause it looks like a crazy ride dominated by grief and pain, with sudden breaks of shocking humour although much more discreet than in his other works...man roles are the ''old pervert'' and ''young girl liar''...Movie that makes you think about life...








Wow, trippy, creepy...Works like a shock therapy...Adjani awesome in a role of a mad chick, makes you shiver how good is she...
Neill a bit weaker in beginning but like he is warming up kicks *** on the end...Interesting part of the movie are shots of Berlin Wall and subtle symbolism of this wall and red army soldiers on it also a great archive photos as well...Alll and all a rare and hidden jam


----------



## Flamme

stevederekson said:


> If you like David Lynch, The Elephant Man (1980) is a classic everyone should watch.


I like some of his movies, this one for example, but in general he is confusing and chaotic more than i can swallow...


----------



## Il_Penseroso

The Turin Horse (A torinói ló) by the Hungarian filmmaker Béla Tarr, released 2011, won Jury Grand Prix at the 61st Berlin International Film Festival.










Excuse me, but cinema is the art of dynamic movements, not the boring stupid long shots like this!


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Wolf of Wall Street* (2013). I had three hours to kill, and this did the job effectively. Hats off to writer Terence Winter for that accomplishment.

I'm not a "Leo" fan, but this is the most convincing he's been since Blood Diamond (2007). He's not as gritty as the real Belfort, but it worked.

Paramount had another film named *The Wolf of Wall Street*. In 1929, starring George Bancroft and Olga Baclanova. :tiphat:

View attachment 33049


----------



## Flamme

Great old one, i like Yuzna a lot! Also the subject, like ''Master of puppets'' Here, he has made the great old 80s atmosphere, part a fairy tale, part a terror, where evil ones are being punished by demonic forces greater then them!  Ofcourse a lot of twisted humour, characteristic for this author...


----------



## OboeKnight

Oh dear. Killer dolls are the only thing that absolutely terrifies me...I hate it because it is such an illogical thing to be afraid of. I just can't help it haha.


----------



## KenOC

OboeKnight said:


> Oh dear. Killer dolls are the only thing that absolutely terrifies me...I hate it because it is such an illogical thing to be afraid of. I just can't help it haha.


Then do not, repeat do not, watch this movie. You've been warned.


----------



## Vaneyes

OboeKnight said:


> Oh dear. Killer dolls are the only thing that absolutely terrifies me...I hate it because it is such an illogical thing to be afraid of. I just can't help it haha.


*They* won't be doing much, when I spread some large rodent glue pads around.


----------



## OboeKnight

KenOC said:


> Then do not, repeat do not, watch this movie. You've been warned.


You're too late...I've already been subjected to the horror  my parents had me watch this when I was around 6 years old...probably contributed to my phobia haha.


----------



## Flamme

OboeKnight said:


> Oh dear. Killer dolls are the only thing that absolutely terrifies me...I hate it because it is such an illogical thing to be afraid of. I just can't help it haha.


Why, even if they are animated by magic or are ''little robots'' a modern concept, nothing is ''impossible''


----------



## Flamme

OboeKnight said:


> You're too late...I've already been subjected to the horror  my parents had me watch this when I was around 6 years old...probably contributed to my phobia haha.


THING that freaked me out as a kid was the movie of the same name especially the scene with a dog




I was only seven and my father who is a great horror/sf fan took me to the theater, like Jim Morrisson says in his song ''That was the first time i tasted fear'', i remember having nightmares all night long, i remained a horror fan but The Thing i havent watched again for like 20 years...


----------



## Blancrocher

I watched the early film, Le Voyage dans la lune, produced by Georges Méliès. It's in the public domain and available to watch on the Internet Archive, should you have 13 minutes to spare.

https://archive.org/details/LeVoyageDansLaLune_218

*p.s.* I also watched the first episode of the new season of Sherlock--not great, but the reviewers say the next one is top notch!


----------



## hpowders

Watched "In the Name of the Father" last night from 1993 with Daniel Day-Lewis, about tensions between the British and the IRA.

Daniel Day-Lewis was amazing! Highly recommended!


----------



## tdc

Watched Lynch's _Lost Highway_ yesterday. I love the dream-like quality of Lynch's films, the plot-twists and the many subtle details and nuances that contain mysterious or humorous elements that help contribute to a gripping whole. These little details I find allow new perspectives to be revealed in subsequent viewings. I'm coming to the realization that Lynch is one of the few directors where after I've viewed one of his films I tend to look forward to viewing the same film again with the expectation of a broader perspective and that more elements of the movie will then be revealed.

There is more sex and violence in this film than in the previous Lynch movie I viewed (_Mulholland Drive_) yet I don't feel Lynch uses these elements in a gratuitous or distasteful way, but in an artistic way that contributes to the over all feel of the film.

At this point the only Lynch works I've viewed are a few episodes of the television show _Twin Peaks_, and the movies _Mulholland Drive_ and _Lost Highway_, yet already I am considering him to be my favorite movie director and the only director that has created movies that I feel really passionate about in an artistic sense.

I'd rate this movie 4.5 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Gilberto

Novocaine - with Steve Martin & Laura Dern
For Ellen - with Paul Dano

Some days you just can't win.


----------



## Crudblud

_The Third Man_ (Carol Reed)

Caught it on TV this time, not so good with adverts for Vagisil Creme and Autoglass every 15 minutes, but still a masterpiece of film noir.


----------



## poptart

Just watched Tyrranosaur. Harrowing but gripping too.


----------



## Blancrocher

Thomas Vinterberg's "The Hunt." Well shot, well acted, suspenseful, and believable. However, I didn't like it.

*p.s.* That said, I'd highly recommend Vinterberg's "The Celebration."


----------



## Ingélou

Crudblud said:


> _The Third Man_ (Carol Reed)
> 
> Caught it on TV this time, not so good with adverts for Vagisil Creme and Autoglass every 15 minutes, but still a masterpiece of film noir.


It's the film I rate most highly. A masterpiece indeed.


----------



## Morimur

'Throne of Blood' by Kurosawa. A great work of art.


----------



## SimonNZ

Crudblud said:


> _The Third Man_ (Carol Reed)
> 
> Caught it on TV this time, not so good with adverts for Vagisil Creme and Autoglass every 15 minutes, but still a masterpiece of film noir.


Best final shot of any movie ever. And of course the rest of it is pretty damn good too. Love Trevor Howard.

I was thinking of the scene where Western writer Joseph Cotton gets mistakenly roped into giving a talk on Modernist fiction when i was watching The 39 Steps again recently, and the scene where Robert Donat mistakenly has to get up and introduce a political candidate as a member of the (unknown) party, and throws himself into the absurdity of the moment fully, giving perfect meaningless rhetoric, winning cheers from the audience.


----------



## mtmailey

I am watching anime these days rather watch it online.


----------



## Morimur

Anime? Really? I used to be quite into it in my early teens but I've long lost my taste for it. I am a fan of Japanese cinema though.


----------



## KenOC

Watched Woody Allen's "Blue Jasmine." A thoroughly depressing movie that hopefully will pass from consciousness quickly. I'm sure it will win an Oscar for Cate Blanchett, of course. But still...


----------



## DavidA

Rooster Cogburn with John Wayne and Katherine Hepburn.
Basically a rewrite of 'True Grit' but it's fun to see the leads interacting.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

DavidA said:


> Rooster Cogburn with John Wayne and Katherine Hepburn.
> Basically a rewrite of 'True Grit' but it's fun to see the leads interacting.


Actually, _Rooster Cogburn and the Lady_ was a remake of _The African Queen_ with John Wayne in the Humphrey Bogart role.

The 2010 remake of _True Grit_ by the Coen brothers with Jeff Bridges, Matt Damon and Hailee Steinfeld is considerably closer to the novel by Charles Portis than the John Wayne and Kim Darby. IMHO, the remake is also a much better movie.

It also had a great rendition of the hymn Leaning on the Everlasting Arms by Iris DeMent


----------



## Flamme

Two ''body'' movies xaxa...








Good old one, almost a classic 91th was a good year! For movies...Greatly done whether is it about locations, choice of actors, music and atmosphere in general...Very disturbing from many aspects not only 'casue of the moral issues but an thick sense of terror you can almost touch...Many great scenes scenes of the Accident or chase maybe the best i have ever seen on movie...








Another good old one, done in style of ''stories from the crypt'', very morbid and sick at moments, not for faint hearted, great dark humour makes almost jolly atmoshpere...In movie appear some of ''movie workers'' that are not actors like Carpenter himself, Greg Nicotero, Twiggy, interesting...Anyway, some very creepy moments are present...


----------



## mtmailey

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Anime? Really? I used to be quite into it in my early teens but I've long lost my taste for it. I am a fan of Japanese cinema though.


Yes i find the comedy in anime is one of the BEST REASONS to watch it.IF it is not funny then i may not like it.


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix, Alien Planet*, a Discovery Channel speculative type documentary positing what life might be like--based on our current knowledge, of course--on another, hypothetical planet light years away from our own. At this juncture, nobody can really "prove" whether these extrapolations are probable, or merely possible. Interesting exercise, though.


----------



## DavidA

Fortinbras Armstrong said:


> Actually, _Rooster Cogburn and the Lady_ was a remake of _The African Queen_ with John Wayne in the Humphrey Bogart role.
> 
> The 2010 remake of _True Grit_ by the Coen brothers with Jeff Bridges, Matt Damon and Hailee Steinfeld is considerably closer to the novel by Charles Portis than the John Wayne and Kim Darby. IMHO, the remake is also a much better movie.
> 
> It also had a great rendition of the hymn Leaning on the Everlasting Arms by Iris DeMent


Yes, I recognised the similarities between the African Queen and Rooster Cogburn. I wouldn't say, however, that the Coen brothers true grit was better than the first one. I went with high hopes to see it as I love both the Wayne film and the book. However, I didn't think it was as near the book as the first film. There were places it deviated quite considerably. Added to which I didn't think Jeff Bridges was a patch on John Wayne. The direction didn't seem to have the sure hand of Hathaways
Of course this is just subjective opinion. But my son who is a fan of the Coens was also disappointed.


----------



## Morrelli

*Lore* great soundtrack by Max Richter


----------



## Guest

DavidA said:


> Yes, I recognised the similarities between the African Queen and Rooster Cogburn. I wouldn't say, however, that the Coen brothers true grit was better than the first one. I went with high hopes to see it as I love both the Wayne film and the book. However, I didn't think it was as near the book as the first film. There were places it deviated quite considerably. Added to which I didn't think Jeff Bridges was a patch on John Wayne. The direction didn't seem to have the sure hand of Hathaways
> Of course this is just subjective opinion. But my son who is a fan of the Coens was also disappointed.


Whether the first or second was a better movie shouldn't really depend on how close it was to the book.

I know I prefer Jeff Bridges to John Wayne...in fact, I'm not really a fan of John Wayne at all, though I do like _The Searchers._


----------



## Crudblud

_Out of the Past_ (Jacques Tourneur)
Good but not quite great film noir with Robert Mitchum as a seemingly well to do man on the run from his shady past. Some really fine performances, particularly from Kirk Douglas, and a pretty complex plot make for entertaining viewing, but ultimately I was left feeling that it didn't quite come together.

_A History of Violence _(David Cronenberg)
Unlike Mitchum, Viggo Mortensen's seemingly well to do man has managed to suppress all memories of his shady past and now leads a quiet life in a small town, complete with wife and kids and a job running a local diner. A lot of people think Cronenberg left horror behind entirely in the 2000s, but this is just as much a horror story as _The Fly _or _Videodrome_, and like those films is a meditation on the psychology of personal transformation, the animalistic side of man and man's potential for extreme violence. The plot is very straightforward, alarmingly so by Dave's usual standards, but this is a very internal film where the inner workings of the characters are the focus above all else.


----------



## Guest

Crudblud said:


> _A History of Violence _(David Cronenberg)


I thought this was very good...though I'd hesitate to say I liked it. Cronenberg makes interesting movies, but I'm getting more squeamish in my old age.


----------



## clara s

"Crossroads" 


the scene with the quitar duel between Ralph Macchio and Steve Vai is the money

and it shows how classical music can be the winner in the end


----------



## Sonata

Star Trek: Into Darkness. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Jodi Arias: Dirty Little Secret* (2013, TVM), starring Tania Raymonde (Jodi), Jesse Lee Soffer (Travis). Directed by Jace Alexander. Based on a true story, hastily-filmed to remain timely.

Good casting for the two lead roles. Not so for the rest. The defense and prosecution were hideous in appearance and mannerism. 

Story flow seemed decent most of the way, then the wrap became hysterically-paced. 

The best scenes are "Travis'" motivational speaking, and "Jodi's" killing. These scenes could've been expanded, and others shortened or eliminated. Such is a director's dilemma when doing on-the-run TV.

View attachment 33682


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Vaneyes said:


> *Jodi Arias: Dirty Little Secret* (2013, TVM), starring Tania Raymonde (Jodi), Jesse Lee Soffer (Travis). Directed by Jace Alexander. Based on a true story, hastily-filmed to remain timely.
> 
> Good casting for the two lead roles. Not so for the rest. The defense and prosecution were hideous in appearance and mannerism.
> 
> Story flow seemed decent most of the way, then the wrap became hysterically-paced.
> 
> The best scenes are "Travis'" motivational speaking, and "Jodi's" killing. These scenes could've been expanded, and others shortened or eliminated. Such is a director's dilemma when doing on-the-run TV.
> 
> View attachment 33682


Wicked. Wicked. Wicked. . . Ha. Ha. Ha. . . I love it.

-- but I loved it more when I was watching it live on CNN and she was getting flayed alive with the prosecutor's closing arguments.


----------



## Flamme

Good old screamer from my childhood...God damn how people then knew how to make movies! Even villains looked like people not machines...Great cast leaded by Bruce Cambell, Robert Davi...
*A deaf policeman heard the noise,
And came to arrest the two dead boys,
If you don't believe this story's true,
Ask the blind man he saw it too!*


----------



## Vaneyes

Marschallin Blair said:


> Wicked. Wicked. Wicked. . . Ha. Ha. Ha. . . I love it.
> 
> -- but I loved it more when I was watching it live on CNN and she was getting flayed alive with the prosecutor's closing arguments.


My summation: I could've been teased 'n tempted by Tania, but never Jodi.


----------



## Blancrocher

There Will Be Blood. Great acting, cinematography, and music (kudos to Brahms, in particular, for his work in this film). Long and slow, but very absorbing. Loved it.

*p.s.*Also saw the 2nd episode of the current season of "Sherlock." This one's gone badly awry.


----------



## Cheyenne

Blancrocher said:


> There Will Be Blood. Great acting, cinematography, and music (kudos to Brahms, in particular, for his work in this film). Long and slow, but very absorbing. Loved it.


I thought the implementation of his Violin concerto to be rather forced and awkward, but that's likely because I'm not used to hearing it as background music.

I watched _The Spirit of the Beehive_ two days ago. It was excellent.


----------



## Crudblud

_Wild Palms_ (Various directors overseen by Oliver Stone)

It's 2007, which as we all know was a time of rampant crypto-fascism and televisual brainwashing in which people in inane sitcoms are projected onto your couch and you have sex with them through the magic of drugs. Maybe that didn't happen, maybe it did and we were too busy hallucinating cathedrals to notice, but if we _were_ ever in that alternate future-past we would all be having nightmares about rhinoceroses and getting shouted at by Robert Loggia because of Brad Dourif's sunglasses - or something - and really, who doesn't lay awake at night wishing they could live that life?


----------



## Blancrocher

Cheyenne said:


> I watched _The Spirit of the Beehive_ two days ago. It was excellent.


Glad you liked it--that one's on my shortlist of favorite films.


----------



## Vesteralen

I saw bits and pieces of this one before, but this time I watched it all.

Fell asleep from about 0:15:00 to 0:35:00 and had to go back and watch that part after I finished the rest, but, hey, I'm old...


----------



## GreenMamba

Midway. Despite its flaws, I liked it. Great cast. Could have done without Charlton Heston (nothing personal, but his character is fictional). I like the old school war films where the battle was considered interesting enough to stand on its own.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GreenMamba said:


> Midway. Despite its flaws, I liked it. Great cast. Could have done without Charlton Heston (nothing personal, but his character is fictional). I like the old school war films where the battle was considered interesting enough to stand on its own.
> 
> View attachment 33784


I really like William's main title music to it, beautifully re-recorded with great sound and performance; HA-MER-ING!:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 33697
> 
> 
> There Will Be Blood. Great acting, cinematography, and music (kudos to Brahms, in particular, for his work in this film). Long and slow, but very absorbing. Loved it.
> 
> *p.s.*Also saw the 2nd episode of the current season of "Sherlock." This one's gone badly awry.


You know?-- the quirky, Bartokian and Ligetti-Atmospheres-mode string music in that film really works with the psycho-drama. . . So after being conditioned to hearing it off and on for the duration of the film-- I just laughed out loud and loved it when the credits suddenly come onto the screen with the TOTALLY DIFFERENT, NON-SEQUO, jubilant last movement of the Brahm's violin concerto.

"WTF? Over."

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## Vaneyes

April 25 US release, chick-flick alert, chick-flick alert!


----------



## GreenMamba

Marschallin Blair said:


> You know?-- the quirky, Bartokian and Ligetti-Atmospheres-mode string music in that film really works with the psycho-drama. . . So after being conditioned to hearing it off and on for the duration of the film-- I just laughed out loud and loved it when the credits suddenly come onto the screen with the TOTALLY DIFFERENT, NON-SEQUO, jubilant last movement of the Brahm's violin concerto.
> 
> "WTF? Over."
> 
> Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.


The film definitely has a bit of a jokey, 'punch line' ending. There's also the baptism scene which plays for slapstick. A couple of moments where the scenes really go against the tone of the rest of the movie, but I thought they worked well.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GreenMamba said:


> The film definitely has a bit of a jokey, 'punch line' ending. There's also the baptism scene which plays for slapstick. A couple of moments where the scenes really go against the tone of the rest of the movie, but I thought they worked well.


Oh! Oh! Oh! GreenMamba!-- my friend and I were laughing SO HARD from the "The Devil is in your hands. . . Get OUT!!!" scene that we both collapsed sideways in the seat into involuntary paroxysms of barely-supressed laughter. I couldn't help it. I tried as hard as I could-- my friend too. . . I easily missed a third of the monologue to the preacher's fake healing act when I saw that movie. . .

After the movie, all we talked about was how great Daniel Day Lewis' acting was-- I thiink I said that his character seemed like a composite of Jack Palance and John Huston or something. . . and then we just kept talking about the preacher scene. And reminiscing. And just laughing, laughing, laughing, ad nauseam.

Great fun.


----------



## Flamme

Good ol'e Jason...Definitely not for those with weak stomach i am not weak but i got sick couple of times. probably one of the most brutal i have ever watched but in an ''retro'' way not this japanese cut and slash...Movie is mostly utter trash but on a higher level Idea about the criminal who ''cleanse'' the world from those who enjoy drugs, alcohol and premarital sex is funny and dreadful in the same time, im not a fan of those ''horror sagas'' like Friday the 13, Helloween but this was done great.
The end is especially wicked, not i wanna watch Freddy Vs Jason again...


----------



## Vaneyes

Hell is full. Jason is trolling TC. :devil:


----------



## TresPicos

I just saw this wonderful Dutch movie:


----------



## lupinix

Valentine, though I lost my attention after 1/4 and I stopped it at 3/4 somewhere


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

_People on Sunday_ (Leute am Sonntag) wonderful German _cinema vérité_ silent from 1930 put together by many filmmakers who would find their way to Hollywood, inc: Billy Wilder, Robert Siodmak and Edgar Ulmer. Third time to view and you know what? - I think I will watch it again. It's like being transported to Berlin without a plane ticket.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Quo Vadis.









Peter Ustinov as Nero- pure comedy.

The elaborate Doric architecture- pure eye candy.

The Rozsa score- pure AWESOME.


----------



## PetrB

I Know Where I'm Going: (1945 -- Michael Powell, Emeric Pressburger) with Wendy Hiller (later Dame Wendy Hiller), Roger Livesey, et alia.
Via (ahem) a Youtube playlist.






One of the Powell / Pressburger films which is as much about a sense of place as the characters acting in it, this time, Scotland. All their films have to me a brilliant and semi-surreal feeling, and are mainstream while not at all.

Another of theirs with that great sense of place is "A Canterbury Tale."
Other films by the same collaborators:

A Matter of Life and Death
The Red Shoes
Black Narcissus


----------



## DavidA

Just watched Coriolanus which was broadcast from the National Theatre to local cinemas this evenings.


----------



## SimonNZ

DavidA said:


> Just watched Coriolanus which was broadcast from the National Theatre to local cinemas this evenings.


Was that the one with Tom Hiddleston? That will be screening here at the end of February (and the NT King Lear in June), and I should be going.

How did you rate it?


----------



## DavidA

SimonNZ said:


> Was that the one with Tom Hiddleston? That will be screening here at the end of February (and the NT King Lear in June), and I should be going.
> 
> How did you rate it?


It was brilliantly done. Be warned it is a 'warehouse' type production with a small stage and minimal props, costumes and actors. If you are expecting a 'staged spectacular' (as my wife was) you may be disappointed. The direction and lighting effects were marvellous. The acting was absolutely top notch. Never seen the meaning of the okay brought out better. Definitely worth a visit.

Just to say that Covent Garden and the Met are screening operas in Feb

Ruselka on 8th from Met
Don Giovanni on 12th from ROH
Peter Grimes on 23rd
This continues with other operas in March and April and May including Prince Igor, la Boheme, Cenerentola, Cosi, etc..


----------



## SimonNZ

Thanks for the info. I saw a NT Macbeth with Kenneth Branagh last year, a few quibbles including the casting of Alex Kingston (who I usually like) as Lady Macbeth, but otherwise solid. Superb use of a converted church for the staging, and of mud and rain effects.

I assume the NT Coriolanus will have fewer cuts than the recent Ralph Fiennes film.

The same cinema is having a Met screening of Verdi's Falstaff this Wednesday, which i haven't decided on yet.


----------



## DavidA

SimonNZ said:


> Thanks for the info. I saw a NT Macbeth with Kenneth Branagh last year, a few quibbles including the casting of Alex Kingston (who I usually like) as Lady Macbeth, but otherwise solid. Superb use of a converted church for the staging, and of mud and rain effects.
> 
> I assume the NT Coriolanus will have fewer cuts than the recent Ralph Fiennes film.
> 
> The same cinema is having a Met screening of Verdi's Falstaff this Wednesday, which i haven't decided on yet.


The Met Falstaff is brilliant! Unmissable!


----------



## PetrB

Disney's The Sword in the Stone: I like animation, so checked this film I'd never seen.

If you have read the T.H. White tetrology, _The Once and Future King_ any time before you then saw the film -- the film is, in a word, _dreadful._ The quality of the animation is, like almost all later Disney post "Sleeping Beauty" until their animation went digital, another big disappointment.

It must be another of those 'had to see it in your childhood and have formed a sentimental attachment to it prior having read the book(s)' kind of movie.

Had to fast-forward spot check it: ten to fifteen minutes of time that Disney Co. now owes me


----------



## Blancrocher

L'Age d'Or, by Luis Bunuel. Not one of his masterpieces, but it does have a memorable scene featuring some typically Bunuelesque eroticism.

*p.s.* Alex Ross has an interesting write-up on the Met Falstaff in conjunction with Wagner, if you can get your hands on an issue of the New Yorker.

http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/musical/2014/01/06/140106crmu_music_ross


----------



## Flamme

I like it especially the scene of merlin and Arthur beneath the water hilarious...Ofcourse when you are older but it is joyful and very positive...


----------



## PetrB

flamme said:


> i like it especially the scene of Merlin and Arthur beneath the water hilarious...of course when you are older but it is joyful and very positive...


Read the books


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

Flamme said:


> I like it especially the scene of merlin and Arthur beneath the water hilarious...Ofcourse when you are older but it is joyful and very positive


Under the Sea:


----------



## SimonNZ

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 33958
> 
> 
> L'Age d'Or, by Luis Bunuel. Not one of his masterpieces, but it does have a memorable scene featuring some typically Bunuelesque eroticism.
> 
> *p.s.* Alex Ross has an interesting write-up on the Met Falstaff in conjunction with Wagner, if you can get your hands on an issue of the New Yorker.
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/musical/2014/01/06/140106crmu_music_ross


Thanks for the heads-up about the Alex ross article. It seems I shall be going to the screening this Wednesday.

The woman kissing the toe of the statue in l'Age d'Or is such a famous still that it was a real eyebrow raiser when I saw the film and, just for the briefest moment, kissing isn't what she's doing.

But yeah, overall a missed opportunity. What came so seemingly easily in Chein Andalou and in such a rush feels forced and phoned in here.


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> ....*p.s.* I also watched the first episode of the new season of Sherlock--not great, but the reviewers say the next one is top notch!


How was the latest episode? I have it pdr'd...haven't watched yet.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> How was the latest episode? I have it pdr'd...haven't watched yet.


I didn't care for it: I thought it was too sentimental and had holes in the plot. Still, I'll be watching the next one, you can be sure.


----------



## samurai

Via* Netflix,* *The Departed,* starring Jack Nicholson, Ray Winstone, Matt Damon, Mark Wahlberg and Leonardo DiCaprio. Pretty intense story from Scorcese, which had me interested the whole way.


----------



## KenOC

I really like The Departed, except that Jack Nicholson's performance seems pretty much derivative of some of his earlier ones. Other than that, a solid and entertaining flick.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> How was the latest episode? I have it pdr'd...haven't watched yet.


It was great. All three of them were excellent! Best thing on TV for ages...

(did I post that here already, or did I rave about it on some other forum??)


----------



## tdc

_Eraserhead_ - David Lynch

This film pushed me to my weirdness threshold. An imaginative, innovative, and impressive movie. But quite strange, and a little on the disturbing side. A thought provoking critique of modern industrialized society.


----------



## TxllxT

*Films from Israel (2004) & Russia (2006) on Youtube*

Ushpizin (the Guests), an Israeli film about Orthodox Jewish life in Jerusalem around the feast of Sukkot. Hebrew / Yiddish spoken with English subtitles.






Ostrov / Island, a Russian film about Russian Orthodox monks living on an island close to Murmansk. The beginning shows violence from WWII, but the real story of faith starts after this. Russian spoken with English subtitles.


----------



## DeepR

Letters from Iwo Jima

Hmmm. Acting is good, but events are presented in a messy and confusing way. Don't think I'll ever want to watch it again. Not bad at all, but certainly not one of the best war movies. 7/10


----------



## GioCar

The Wolf of Wall Street by Scorsese

Excessive, baroque, too long.

I loved the insertion of an aria from Purcell's King Arthur over a slow-motion, a sort of slow dance of the two main characters, during a party in DiCaprio mansion.


----------



## Flamme

Great vintage one with a lot of chase, pushing cars and trucks to the limits, unseen in modern high tec movies, old cars (plymuth valiant) mustaches, whiskers, sunglasses ''ful blood'' 70s...Also i like the ''slow motion'' and kinda relaxed filming, cant see that nowdays, only neurosis and hysteria that leves you bad feeling in your stomach or head...Cool thing is how they analyzed and shown the inner struggle of the victim in duress and his emotions, fear, anxiety and joyfulness


----------



## Blancrocher

SimonNZ said:


> The woman kissing the toe of the statue in l'Age d'Or is such a famous still that it was a real eyebrow raiser when I saw the film and, just for the briefest moment, kissing isn't what she's doing.
> 
> But yeah, overall a missed opportunity. What came so seemingly easily in Chein Andalou and in such a rush feels forced and phoned in here.


In hindsight, I also appreciate Bunuel's amusing use of Schubert's 8th.

Watched episode 3 of Sherlock last night, and while I have qualms about the ending I thought it was the best of the season and definitely worth watching.


----------



## KenOC

Flamme said:


> Great vintage one with a lot of chase, pushing cars and trucks to the limits...


Duel...a great flick! It was originally a TV movie in 19971, and it pretty much put Steven Spielberg onto the map. Those who drove in the SoCal deserts a half century ago will feel some nostalgia for the roadside attractions that were still common at the time. The lady at the Snakerama is especially good! Times have changed.


----------



## Levanda

I am not on films that much but I treated myself Italian film dubbed in Russian "Giacomo Puccini". Enjoyed with bottle of wine.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

There is much to offend in this blackest of black comedies; also much to recommend. First, the score by Carter Burwell is FIRST RATE (how could it be otherwise, aided and abetted as it is by Schubert's _Der Leiermann_?). I like it so much I ordered the soundtrack. Second, performances are impressive right down to the bit parts (the owner of the hotel these two hired killers stay at is beautiful, pregnant and a force to be reckoned with). Bruges is a character onto itself. Third, cinematography is beautiful without obtrusion; lastly and most importantly the plot grips tightly, more tightly, until something or someone has to give. Some of the most creative film writing I've seen in years. As a rule, I try to avoid films where characters are shot and blood & death have no more meaning than ants partying at a picnic. But did I mention that I _really like _this film?


----------



## mirepoix

A double bill of 'Nights of Cabiria' http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0050783/ and then later 'Read my Lips/Sur mes levres 'http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0274117/

The former was a rewatch and worth it for viewing the last scene in the light of everything that had occurred before. 'Read my Lips' was enjoyable, the sort of film that while not requiring a lot of thought simply entertained me.


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> Duel...a great flick! It was originally a TV movie in 19971, and it pretty much put Steven Spielberg onto the map. Those who drove in the SoCal deserts a half century ago will feel some nostalgia for the roadside attractions that were still common at the time. The lady at the Snakerama is especially good! Times have changed.


Yes, pre-Interstate presented countless roadside attractions for family summer roadtrips. Some as seen in, Ripley's Believe It or Not.

Fast food chains were non-existent. You'd see the occasional hot-dog stand or burger joint, but most of the time it was mom's sandwiches.

Small motels were everywhere, some resembling Bates Motel. It was important to let a room by 5:00 p.m., or risk being homeless. I digress.


----------



## Vaneyes

I finally watched the recent (North America) Holmes episode. Any plot was quite secondary to Holmes/Cumberbatch's incredulous best man speech. This actor should mesmerize for a long, long time. :tiphat:


----------



## Gilberto

TxllxT said:


> Ushpizin (the Guests), an Israeli film about Orthodox Jewish life in Jerusalem around the feast of Sukkot. Hebrew / Yiddish spoken with English subtitles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ostrov / Island, a Russian film about Russian Orthodox monks living on an island close to Murmansk. The beginning shows violence from WWII, but the real story of faith starts after this. Russian spoken with English subtitles.


Looks interesting. I'll never watch them on youtube; will look on Roku


----------



## GreenMamba

Stalingrad, the German 1993 version.

Some really good scenes, but also some artificial movie moments. E.g., some secondary characters they bump into more thna once, making it seem like Stalingrad was a small town.


----------



## hpowders

Tonight, watched "The Counterfeiters", German, 2007.
A Jewish counterfeiter supreme, survives the Nazi regime.


----------



## Blancrocher

GreenMamba said:


> Stalingrad, the German 1993 version.
> 
> Some really good scenes, but also some artificial movie moments. E.g., some secondary characters they bump into more thna once, making it seem like Stalingrad was a small town.


Common problem with war movies. From Denby's latest, about the recent German miniseries "Generation War":



> It depicts an enormous range of experience: vicious combat with the Red Army, ambushes, life in wartime hospitals, moments of shock and disillusionment. Yet it depends on the conventions of soap opera and popular melodrama (is a soldier hit with machine-gun fire really still alive?), and some of it comes close to inanity. The Germans invaded the Soviet Union in June, 1941, with more than three million men, yet these five people keep bumping into one another on the Eastern Front as if they were crisscrossing a large fairground.


http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/cinema/2014/02/03/140203crci_cinema_denby


----------



## Guest

tdc said:


> _Eraserhead_ - David Lynch
> 
> This film pushed me to my weirdness threshold. An imaginative, innovative, and impressive movie. But quite strange, and a little on the disturbing side. A thought provoking critique of modern industrialized society.


I've watched this just the once and 'enjoyed' it. I bought it for my son - developing a healthy interest in cinema - but he's not even taken the wrapper off, and it's three Christmases past.


----------



## Flamme

A good one ''the mother of all rage virus movies'' not so extremely gore (blood is light red xaxa) but good on psychological side depicting the mass hysteria where it is hard to tell who is ''infected'' by a real virus and who went nuts on his own or is weird by nature...Some parts are funny in a way of ''Dr. Strangelove''...Made by george Romero later well known by his zombie flicks...Worth watching


----------



## SiegendesLicht

"Masha and the Bears" - a sort of cross between comedy and chick flick. I watch new Russian films extremely rarely, but this one is nice: a story of a modern cold "career woman" with a pocket calculator for a heart, coming to inspect a forest with the prospect of chopping it down and getting stranded in the selfsame forest together with a man from the local forestry service fully intent on curing her of her arrogant, order-shouting ways.


----------



## Gilberto

Stand Up Guys - Pacino, Walken, Arkin are washed up gangsters going out in style.
and speaking of which...
Butch Cassidy & The Sundance Kid ...went out in style too.


----------



## Masada

_Synecdoche, New York_

In honor of Philip Seymour Hoffman, r.i.p.






​
...3x in a row (second time I've done that with this film).


----------



## Flamme

Cool old flick, one can almost get a Pavlov reaction watching it 
Jodie excellent as a ''smart ***'' girl also Sheen as an ''dirty old man'' very convincing
A bit sad and melancholic thriller drama and that impression is enhanced by a lot of classical music, mostly Chopin


----------



## Crudblud

Masada said:


> _Synecdoche, New York_
> 
> In honor of Philip Seymour Hoffman, r.i.p.
> 
> View attachment 34690​
> ...3x in a row (second time I've done that with this film).


Watched this yesterday, too. Second viewing for me, but I feel confident in calling it an absolute masterpiece, one of the finest films of the 2000s for sure.


----------



## realdealblues

Just got around to watching Thor 2-The Dark World.

Pretty much what I expected, but it was entertaining. I think I still like the first one better, although this one had bigger and better special effects.


----------



## Guest

Last film I saw (at the cinema a couple of weeks ago) was Gravity. The ticket cost me 1€ extra for the 3-D glasses. 
Good special effects. Apart from that, it was utter rubbish.
I'm toying (perhaps not the best term) with the idea of going to see that new Lars von Trier film, Nymph()maniac. I already have the 3-D glasses!


----------



## tdc

Continuing on my Lynch kick I recently viewed - _The Elephant Man_, _Blue Velvet_ and _Wild at Heart_. I greatly enjoyed all of these.


----------



## Vaneyes

TalkingHead said:


> Last film I saw (at the cinema a couple of weeks ago) was Gravity. The ticket cost me 1€ extra for the 3-D glasses.
> Good special effects. Apart from that, it was utter rubbish.
> I'm toying (perhaps not the best term) with the idea of going to see that new Lars von Trier film, Nymph()maniac. *I already have the 3-D glasses!*


Weren't you supposed to return them?


----------



## Vaneyes

*Long John Silver* (1954), starring Robert Newton, Connie Gilchrist, Rod Taylor (his third film). Directed by Byron Haskin. Poor quality video, but it's always good seeing Robert Newton.

*Lolita* (1962), starring James Mason, Peter Sellers. Directed by Stanley Kubrick. Contrary to popular opinion, the best scene is not with Lolita, but rather Professor Humbert Humbert (James Mason) and Clare Quilty (Peter Sellers) --"Because you took advantage of my disadvantage."

View attachment 34952
View attachment 34953


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix, Dark City* {Director's cut}. A rather curious sci-fi story set in a dark and gloomy dystopian world in some unspecified future. It reminds me of a combination of *The Matrix, Metropolis* and some of the darker *Batman* movies with Christian Bale. Starring Kiefer Sutherland as a seemingly demonic and twisted--but in the end--decent psychiatrist who helps the protagonist {Rufus Sewell} triumph against the alien Strangers, who have been controlling earth by stealing--and then mixing and matching--peoples' memories so as to maintain control over them and eventually try to figure out what makes them "tick", with the concept of a soul figuring heavily in this equation. William Hurt as a sympathetic police detective and Jennifer Connelly as Sewell's wife round out the cast. Overall, I thought this was a pretty well-executed movie, serving as a harbinger for *The Matrix *and its themes of what is truly real and that which is only "real" on the surface.


----------



## DeepR

Captain Phillips
Intense movie. I like the realism. Some fine acting as well.


----------



## Blancrocher

[video]http://www.theonion.com/video/the-onion-reviews-robocop,35252/[/video]

The new Robocop movie looks very ambitious and intriguing, though not up to the standard of the original.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

Germans* are making more and more of the films I'm interested in seeing. Forget Hollywood, they aren't much interested in anyone in my age cohort or making a film that resonates with the beauty _and_ horror of life that this one does. A challenging film with mystical overtones about guilt, the possibility of atonement and the interconnectedness of all things. I would give it six stars out of five (yes, I typed that correctly). *Director Spielmann is Austrian, :tiphat: to be precise. The literal English translation of the title is 'revenge', but it also has another meaning of 'second chance'. If you play a game against someone and lose, you can ask for 'revanche', another game/ chance to beat your opponent.


----------



## Morimur

Berlioznestpasmort said:


> Germans are making more and more of the films I'm interested in seeing. Forget Hollywood, they aren't much interested in anyone in my age cohort or making a film that resonates with the beauty _and_ horror of life that this one does. A challenging film with mystical overtones about guilt, the possibility of atonement and the interconnectedness of all things. I would give it six stars out of five (yes, I typed that correctly).
> 
> View attachment 35068


Had not heard of this film. Very interested in watching it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Had not heard of this film. Very interested in watching it.


I recommend it as well--fantastic film. I'd also recommend Gotz Spielmann's Antares. On the basis of those two, I'm not sure he makes any bad films.


----------



## Morimur

*"Come and See" - directed by Elem Klimov (1985)*

With your taste in cinema, you guys might have already seen it, but this film is an absolute work of art. A must see for cinema lovers.

View attachment 35073


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

Lope de Aguirre said:


> With your taste in cinema, you guys might have already seen it, but this film is an absolute work of art. A must see for cinema lovers.
> 
> View attachment 35073


I will seek it out and report back. Thank you!


----------



## hpowders

Notes on a Scandal. Judi Dench, Cate Blanchett.


----------



## samurai

Blancrocher said:


> [video]http://www.theonion.com/video/the-onion-reviews-robocop,35252/[/video]
> 
> The new Robocop movie looks very ambitious and intriguing, though not up to the standard of the original.


Are they ever? I don't think the sequel really ever measures up to the original.


----------



## Flamme

Great old one (!) Its interestiong to see what Brian de Palma made before he entered a ''Big League''...Heavy and from tiem to time very scary psychological thriller/horror...Both female roles are excellent!








Uh the sickest (?) thing i've ever seen and i've seen some scary stuff...Nasty...Creepy...Its more in tension before the even then in even itself...Also nicely described how a man's life falls apart when faced such a bizarre, unusual event. Main male role excellent otehrs good...


----------



## Guest

Blancrocher said:


> [video]http://www.theonion.com/video/the-onion-reviews-robocop,35252/[/video]
> The new Robocop movie looks very ambitious and intriguing, though not up to the standard of the original.


I love your irony, Blanc!


----------



## mtmailey

MAGIKANO it is a 13 part anime that is quite funny.


----------



## KenOC

Quoted in another forum, The Arnold as Conan, too good not to pass on.

Mongol General: What is best in life?
Conan: To crush you enemies, to see dem driven bevore you, and to hear de lamentations of de vemin!

Yes, he was my Governor...


----------



## Gilberto

hpowders said:


> Notes on a Scandal. Judi Dench, Cate Blanchett.


I enjoyed that one. And approve of the soundtrack very much. Should we dare call the soundtrack classical or is it just "incidental snippets"?


----------



## hpowders

Revolutionary Road. Leonardo DiCaprio, Kate Winslet, Kathy Bates.

If you happen to be in a lousy mood, this film will help to keep you there.


----------



## brotagonist

Pale Rider (aka Le cavalier solitaire)

It was Clint Eastwood's final western. Great movie!


----------



## Bulldog

brotagonist said:


> Pale Rider (aka Le cavalier solitaire)
> 
> It was Clint Eastwood's final western. Great movie!


"Unforgiven". I think this one was the final western.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pale Rider, his final Spaghetti Western, maybe?


----------



## Blancrocher

Started a couple TV series recently: "The Americans," about a husband-wife team of Russian spies living and working in American suburbia, and "Les Revenants" (The Returned), about a town in which dead people start coming back to life. Couldn't finish them because there was the kind of non-stop and increasingly preposterous action that gets boring fast. 

The Netflix "House of Cards" doesn't make this mistake--the slower episodes that don't advance the plot very far are among the best. 2 episodes into the 2nd season and loving it.


----------



## Flamme

Great old horror with a lot of action, very brutal at moments. Martin Sheen kicks *** he has kinda face and attitude for a ''character'' roles


----------



## aleazk

Lope de Aguirre said:


> With your taste in cinema, you guys might have already seen it, but this film is an absolute work of art. A must see for cinema lovers.
> 
> View attachment 35073


Jeez... that was incredibly disturbing. Definitely one of the most intense films ever made.

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Jan Švankmajer's Alice, 1988, based on Alice's Adventures in Wonderland (Lewis Carroll).










A Surrealist film using both live action and the stop motion animation technique.


----------



## Morimur

aleazk said:


> Jeez... that was incredibly disturbing. Definitely one of the most intense films ever made.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation.


Glad you liked it.


----------



## Morimur

*STALKER (1979) Directed by Andrei Tarkovsky*

Science fiction with a soul...

View attachment 35394


----------



## Morimur

Il_Penseroso said:


> Jan Švankmajer's Alice, 1988, based on Alice's Adventures in Wonderland (Lewis Carroll).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Surrealist film using both live action and the stop motion animation technique.


An exquisite film.


----------



## Radames

The Past ( Le Passé) - 2013 French film written and directed by the Iranian director Asghar Farhadi.


----------



## Blancrocher

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Science fiction with a soul...
> 
> View attachment 35394


It's a great movie. I'd also recommend "Roadside Picnic" by the Strugatski Brothers, the novel that inspired the film.

*p.s.* 4 episodes into House of Cards. Perfect entertainment.


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix, Great Adventurers: Robert Falcon Scott: The Race to the Pole. * Talk about being born under a bad sign! These men are truly pioneers and heroes, in the best sense of both words.


----------



## KenOC

"On 16 March, Oates, ...barely able to walk, voluntarily left the tent and walked to his death. Scott wrote that Oates' last words were 'I am just going outside and may be some time.' "

Can we even imagine?


----------



## samurai

KenOC said:


> "On 16 March, Oates, ...barely able to walk, voluntarily left the tent and walked to his death. Scott wrote that Oates' last words were 'I am just going outside and may be some time.' "
> 
> Can we even imagine?


In a word, I'd say *NO. *The courage, fortitude and honor of these men remain unsurpassed.


----------



## hpowders

Just watched a confused mess of a movie titled "Frequency" with Dennis Quaid. 
Two hours I will never, ever get back!!


----------



## samurai

hpowders said:


> Just watched a confused mess of a movie titled "Frequency" with Dennis Quaid.
> Two hours I will never, ever get back!!


Is that the one from circa 2000 in which the son {Quaid} is able to talk to his dead firefighter father through some kind of quirky radio or something? If so, then it is quite an addled movie/story line indeed.


----------



## opus55




----------



## Itullian

The Counselor.
Drugs and blood.
ugghhhh


----------



## Crudblud

_Men Behind the Sun_ (Mou Tun Fei)

Graphic depiction of the horrors inflicted on Chinese prisoners by the Japanese military at Unit 731. From the very beginning, it is quite obvious that this is a serious drama about political history, and I think its common mislabelling as an exploitation film is most unfortunate. The entire purpose of an exploitation film is to exploit (no, really?!) for the purposes of entertainment a particular thing, whether it's Nazi war crimes or rape or extreme violence or even the death of Bruce Lee, _Men Behind the Sun_, on the other hand, is more in line with _Schindler's List_, a serious and sincere attempt to document an historic case of extreme brutality. It's not perfect, the English dub is especially grating, but it is a harrowing and worthwhile film which has a serious message.


----------



## tdc

David Lynch's _Inland Empire_, an epic film and quite strange. I noticed several pieces by Penderecki used in this movie.


----------



## DavidA

True Grit directed by the Coen brothers. Visually stunning. Spoiled by the fact you can hardly understand what us being said as everyone talks with their moths shut. Jeff Bridges is no John Wayne. But it is probably is nearer the book. It's a great little book.


----------



## Morimur

*Andrei Rublev (directed by Andrei Tarkovsky, 1969)*

Highly recommended.
http://www.criterion.com/films/300-andrei-rublev


----------



## Kieran

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Highly recommended.
> http://www.criterion.com/films/300-andrei-rublev


I have the DVD for about ten years and put it on, then took it off, and have inched about this film for what seems like centuries. I know little is known about Andrei Rublev and this kind of put me off. I know, stupid reason. Really, laziness. Tarkovski is one heavy geezer. I'll try give it a spin soon though, I'm getting worked up about big things again and that'll have to feature...


----------



## Blancrocher

Kieran said:


> I have the DVD for about ten years and put it on, then took it off, and have inched about this film for what seems like centuries. I know little is known about Andrei Rublev and this kind of put me off. I know, stupid reason. Really, laziness. Tarkovski is one heavy geezer. I'll try give it a spin soon though, I'm getting worked up about big things again and that'll have to feature...


This is his heaviest--but imo his greatest--film. I feel sorry for the horse, though.

*p.s.* 7 episodes into "House of Cards." Not sure how I can be expected to function till I finish the season!


----------



## Kieran

Blancrocher said:


> This is his heaviest--but imo his greatest--film. I feel sorry for the horse, though.
> 
> *p.s.* 7 episodes into "House of Cards." Not sure how I can be expected to function till I finish the season!


It's quite chilling, isn't it? The performances are so plausible too. I finished it the other day and my head is buzzing with questions, ideas, scenarios...


----------



## Blancrocher

Kieran said:


> It's quite chilling, isn't it? The performances are so plausible too. I finished it the other day and my head is buzzing with questions, ideas, scenarios...


For pure entertainment, I don't think I've seen a better TV series. Probably has something to do with filming the entire season in advance, and not going into panic mode at every dip in ratings.

Starting to get suggestive and interesting headlines about it on Gawker--but unfortunately I can't look at them because there are spoilers. Enjoy!


----------



## hpowders

A Bronx Tale, Robert De Niro.

Finally saw a good one tonight.


----------



## GreenMamba

Over the Edge, 1979 movie about teen delinquency in a suburban planned community. Matt Dillion's first role. The soundtrack includes Cheap Trick, Van Halen and the Ramones. Apparently, Kurt Cobain saw it and loved it, and Richard Linklater claims it influenced Dazed and Confused.


----------



## Guest

The Monuments Men. Good cast. Uncertain tone. Quite amusing in places, and touching...but didn't quite seem to hit the mark.

Oh, and Alexandre Desplat does pastiche of Shostakovich 11 Symphony in scene with Russians.


----------



## Chrythes

Starship Troopers. 

A very entertaining action movie that is aware of its silliness. I am not quite sure if I got its satire (absolutism of the brain? military is nonsensical device for generating cash? militaristic patriotism as the ultimate quality of Man?). The visual effects are fascinating considering it was made in 1997.


----------



## SimonNZ

Watched season three of Game Of Thrones in two sittings - just as I did with the first two seasons.

I'd say more but practically any comment would have potential spoilers.


----------



## Gilberto

Play It Again, Sam

"Should I play Oscar Peterson or Bartok String Quartet #5?"


----------



## samurai

SimonNZ said:


> Watched season three of Game Of Thrones in two sittings - just as I did with the first two seasons.
> 
> I'd say more but practically any comment would have potential spoilers.


Thanks for that, as I'm just about to order this from *Netflix*, as soon as it becomes available! :tiphat:


----------



## samurai

Gilberto said:


> Play It Again, Sam
> 
> "Should I play Oscar Peterson or Bartok String Quartet #5?"


Definitely the former, as I think Peterson is a better fit in this instance.


----------



## Morimur

*"Damnation" Directed by Bela Tarr, 1988*

_If misery isn't a stranger to you, you'll enjoy this film._


----------



## Crudblud

_Dr Strangelove_ (Stanley Kubrick)

It was good.


----------



## aleazk

Crudblud said:


> _Dr Strangelove_ (Stanley Kubrick)
> 
> It was good.


My favorite part was the "doomsday machine" which was kept secret, "the whole point of a doomsday machine is to make it public!". Not a film I would watch again. Well, I did it in fact, some time ago, and it bored me to death, some parts at least.


----------



## Crudblud

aleazk said:


> My favorite part was the "doomsday machine" which was kept secret, "the whole point of a doomsday machine is to make it public!". Not a film I would watch again. Well, I did it in fact, some time ago, and it bored me to death, some parts at least.


I liked it a lot. I just didn't want to say much because like with every Kubrick film way too many people write small essays about it which basically amount to "it was good."


----------



## Flamme

View attachment 35853

Nice movie, i like films that stimulate you although it has a sad note on moments...Looks a little like Rocky...Micky and dicky xaxaa...Really energetic makes you wanna work out...Bale reminds me of my ex pal physically and mentally, also skinny and spitfire...Wahlberg is all right i guess but the whole movie i wait for him to start rappin', snappin' like in ''Marky Mark and funky bunch''lol Anyhow a good ''retro'' movie wort watching if nothing to lifts your mood








About drugs and other demons...''Never trust a junkie'' like Ministry sings...Nice one from 80s, really shows the spirit of that time, cheerful, naive and relaxed...That can be seen especially in the way they act and cadres that are not like today ''factory'' made without a speck of spontaneity. Its interesting that Downey Jr ended up in prison and hospital 'cause of abuse of opiates some time after this movie...Life is strange...He was great here, already showing the great talent for transformation with also excellent Gertz, Mccarthy and Spader...I like also the scenes of love making no false morality like today...








*''I picked up a Kaiser blade that was
sitting by the door.
Some folks called it a sling blade.
I called it a Kaiser blade.''*
Nicely done movie a classic from 90s, as a matter a fact one of the things i think of when i remember that decade, the good side of it at least. Its heavy on emotional side and can make you laugh and cry in a second...It puts you infront of dilemma what to think about the whole shebang, makes you think deep! Thornton kicks *** but also others no weak screws in this construction. I like how movie talks about the simplicity of life but also the unfairnes of of it or fate from which some people whatever they do cannot escape. One thing i like in the movie is a thick southern accent with a lot of ''reckon'', ''old boy'', ''feller'' and other archaic expressions. I think thornton is far away from a ''country pumpkin that doesnt put much effort''  'cause for this role was needed not only that but also an bravery (role like this can brand the actor for life)...


----------



## hpowders

Sarah's Key. Kristin Scott Thomas.
The Nazi nightmare reaches Paris.
Worth seeing.


----------



## Blue Hour

*The Mirror* (1975) directed by *Andrei Tarkovsky*​


----------



## Vesteralen

Rossellini's second film with Ingrid Bergman. This could have been a masterpiece if it weren't for the stilted dubbed English. I want to watch it in the Italian version with subtitles to see if it comes across any better.

Nevertheless, there are some really moving scenes and beautiful cinematography, none better than the final scene with the common people she helped looking up at her in her asylum cell window.


----------



## Blancrocher

"A Field in England," directed by Ben Wheatley. An impressively--almost amazingly--bad movie. I liked the ambition, though. And long grass looks good on film.


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 35995
> 
> 
> "A Field in England," directed by Ben Wheatley. An impressively--almost amazingly--bad movie. I liked the ambition, though. And long grass looks good on film.


A so-so film can go a long way with good cinematography. Case in point, Days of Heaven (1978). Of course, it's considered a classic by too many.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> A so-so film can go a long way with good cinematography. Case in point, Days of Heaven (1978). Of course, it's considered a classic by too many.


I agree--and I'd say that good cinematography saves most Malick movies.

He's a particularly infuriating case, imo, because no director seems to work harder to spoil a good thing. With the exception of Badlands and (maybe) The Thin Red Line, I think all of his films would be much improved by removing the annoying voice-overs. The best (or worst) example in my opinion is The New World: stunningly beautiful, but the constant stream of Hallmark-card-quality monologue makes it unwatchable.


----------



## Vesteralen

Again, gorgeous filming. The writing was better in this first Rossellini/Bergman film, but the story was a bit too artsy to be really moving.


----------



## Vesteralen

In between the Rossellini/Bergman films, I've been slumming...









Loved Juliet Mills in this one, but missed Sid James


----------



## Vesteralen

.......................................................................


----------



## GreenMamba

I'll stick up for Malick, at least for Badlands and Days of Heaven, which are both superb, IMO.


----------



## Guest

I saw The Lego Movie. Surprisingly entertaining. I'll take these animated "kids" movies most times over adult movies, which often seem to drown in their own pretension and moral preening, either that, or are just plain stupid.


----------



## SimonNZ

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 35995
> 
> 
> "A Field in England," directed by Ben Wheatley. An impressively--almost amazingly--bad movie. I liked the ambition, though. And long grass looks good on film.


Heh. I've been meaning to watch that. Your review just made me move it to the top of the list.


----------



## Crudblud

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 35995
> 
> 
> "A Field in England," directed by Ben Wheatley. An impressively--almost amazingly--bad movie. I liked the ambition, though. And long grass looks good on film.


Oh, I quite liked it. The strobe hallucination sequence was a bit silly, especially since the whole thing had felt much more hallucinatory before that point, but I thought Smiley was a very intimidating screen presence, and the whole thing had an air of madness that reminded me of _Aguirre, the Wrath of God_. I also liked the visual aesthetic, especially the tableau vivant interludes.


----------



## Flamme

A great old classic, the true story ... I guess you could say free masterpiece , ahead of its time ... I like the way he mixed narrator's voice,humor , like chasing the dusty roads of Arkansas and horror and terror really is and to those primal when and I totally viewer identifies with the victim and feels her pain , fear and helplessness ... The locations are also excellent which contributes to the atmosphere ... It's genius how he got into the mind of manic killer and his very intelligent but utterly sick imagination ... Just for humor characteristic of 70th - scene and evil come suddenly and leave you breathless as the effect of a little known director to score for either side to prevail terrible or funny ... I like how it shows the idyllic and peaceful until that time , the town Texarkana , full of positive energy for the end of WWII and the beginning of economic recovery , somehow awakens nostalgic memories of a time when people did not lock the door and be relaxed with the police , which was adorned with the same spirit ... It is interesting that this mass murderer is almost identical to the mode with a killer called '' Monster of Florence '', which is operated in the eighties and '' Zodiac '' from the seventies in America and a few examples of means as there is a sect of murderers who attacked couples ... Team which is among other things a director as clumsy cop , is excellent and the way policing is displayed ... Great villain that has shocked the then American Southwest apparently never even though almost all available police participated in a massive man hunt '' in '' ' an unprecedented had not found ...


----------



## SimonNZ

DavidA said:


> It was brilliantly done. Be warned it is a 'warehouse' type production with a small stage and minimal props, costumes and actors. If you are expecting a 'staged spectacular' (as my wife was) you may be disappointed. The direction and lighting effects were marvellous. The acting was absolutely top notch. Never seen the meaning of the okay brought out better. Definitely worth a visit.


Forgot to report in that I saw the NT Coriolanus last week, and was very glad I did. A few very minor quibbles aside I enjoyed it as much as you did. Interesting to see Hiddleston in this not long after seeing him as as Prince Hal / Henry V - he has a natural ease in Shakespeare and it would be great to see him do more. And I liked how seemingly uncut the text was, and the excellent use of small space and small cast numbers.

One scene had been bothering me just a little: the key bit where the mother implores him to change his mind. At first I thought my problem with that scene was that I still had the memory of Vanessa Redgrave nailing it perfectly in in Feinnes film. But today it occurs to me my issue is one I often take with live drama: that projecting the voice to the back row means not having the luxury of certain subtlities, such as a quiet or confidential tone, there for I keep finding moments such as this as unnecessary bellowing. (The friends I went with disagreed with me - the found the scene appropriately powerful and moving).


----------



## samurai

*The Butterfly Effect, *starring Ashton Kutcher, Amy Smart and Eric Stoltz. An interesting story which explores the possibility of alternate universes/timelines and an individual's {Kutcher in a surprisingly strong turn} ability to insert himself back into time via concentrating on a written account he had made of it to try and undo wrongs which had been committed. The conclusion is that, unless the person had never been born in the first place, the events which had happened cannot be undone. requires a certain amount of suspended belief--or disbelief--but, overall, I enjoyed this film. Seen on *Netflix.*


----------



## mirepoix

'Lola' directed by Jacques Demy in 1961.

Despite being rather lightweight I enjoyed how the series of almost missed connections still managed to add up to a whole. And then there's Anouk Aimee with her free spirit and dreams manifesting in not only her words, but in the very way she moves. I'd loved to have photographed her.

Next up - the return of Roland in 'The Umbrellas of Cherbourg'.


----------



## Crudblud

_Stranger Than Paradise_ (Jim Jarmusch)

A wonderful exploration of the state of being alone and being lonely, wanting people around oneself but wanting them to leave once they are there. The minimalist plot and languid pacing offer up a meditative 90 minutes of bizarre, absurdly funny and often poignant interactions. I really like it.


----------



## Gilberto

Flamme said:


> View attachment 35853
> 
> Nice movie, i like films that stimulate you although it has a sad note on moments...Looks a little like Rocky...Micky and dicky xaxaa...Really energetic makes you wanna work out...Bale reminds me of my ex pal physically and mentally, also skinny and spitfire...Wahlberg is all right i guess but the whole movie i wait for him to start rappin', snappin' like in ''Marky Mark and funky bunch''lol Anyhow a good ''retro'' movie wort watching if nothing to lifts your mood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About drugs and other demons...''Never trust a junkie'' like Ministry sings...Nice one from 80s, really shows the spirit of that time, cheerful, naive and relaxed...That can be seen especially in the way they act and cadres that are not like today ''factory'' made without a speck of spontaneity. Its interesting that Downey Jr ended up in prison and hospital 'cause of abuse of opiates some time after this movie...Life is strange...He was great here, already showing the great talent for transformation with also excellent Gertz, Mccarthy and Spader...I like also the scenes of love making no false morality like today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *''I picked up a Kaiser blade that was
> sitting by the door.
> Some folks called it a sling blade.
> I called it a Kaiser blade.''*
> Nicely done movie a classic from 90s, as a matter a fact one of the things i think of when i remember that decade, the good side of it at least. Its heavy on emotional side and can make you laugh and cry in a second...It puts you infront of dilemma what to think about the whole shebang, makes you think deep! Thornton kicks *** but also others no weak screws in this construction. I like how movie talks about the simplicity of life but also the unfairnes of of it or fate from which some people whatever they do cannot escape. One thing i like in the movie is a thick southern accent with a lot of ''reckon'', ''old boy'', ''feller'' and other archaic expressions. I think thornton is far away from a ''country pumpkin that doesnt put much effort''  'cause for this role was needed not only that but also an bravery (role like this can brand the actor for life)...


I reckon I'm a-gonna go ahead and like this here post mmmm hmmm


----------



## Gilberto

Killing Season (DeNiro & Travolta) ....boy, this thing really bombed at the box office last year considering the two headliners. Caught on Netflix. I took it as an anti-war statement. The arc of the plot points were a little weak to sustain any prolonged attention. It was okay but wouldn't watch it again.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Inspired by the WWII film thread: The Valkyrie.

A must-see for anyone who thinks that patriotism is synonymous with unquestioning loyalty to the current bunch of jerks in power (in any country that is). There is also a haunting, beautiful musical theme for the end credits. 

I have one objection only: I wonder how many people having watched it, believe that Wagner composed an opera about a failed assassination of Hitler :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Flamme said:


> A great old classic, the true story ... I guess you could say free masterpiece , ahead of its time ... I like the way he mixed narrator's voice,humor , like chasing the dusty roads of Arkansas and horror and terror really is and to those primal when and I totally viewer identifies with the victim and feels her pain , fear and helplessness ... The locations are also excellent which contributes to the atmosphere ... It's genius how he got into the mind of manic killer and his very intelligent but utterly sick imagination ... Just for humor characteristic of 70th - scene and evil come suddenly and leave you breathless as the effect of a little known director to score for either side to prevail terrible or funny ... I like how it shows the idyllic and peaceful until that time , the town Texarkana , full of positive energy for the end of WWII and the beginning of economic recovery , somehow awakens nostalgic memories of a time when people did not lock the door and be relaxed with the police , which was adorned with the same spirit ... It is interesting that this mass murderer is almost identical to the mode with a killer called '' Monster of Florence '', which is operated in the eighties and '' Zodiac '' from the seventies in America and a few examples of means as there is a sect of murderers who attacked couples ... Team which is among other things a director as clumsy cop , is excellent and the way policing is displayed ... Great villain that has shocked the then American Southwest apparently never even though almost all available police participated in a massive man hunt '' in '' ' an unprecedented had not found ...


You always get your moneysworth from Ben Johnson and Andrew Prine. I've especially enjoyed them in cowpoke roles. One Golden Boot award for Andy. One Oscar for Ben (The Last Picture Show).

Ben died in '96. Andy still acts occasionally, and recently celebrated his 78th birthday.A few personal oddities--Girlfriend murdered in 1963. He posed nude for May '74 Viva magazine. He married and divorced his second of three wives, three times.


----------



## Blancrocher

Crudblud said:


> Jim Jarmusch


Terrific director. I have a lot of affection for "Stranger Than Paradise" too--and, for what it's worth, I think "Down by Law" is his masterpiece.

Looking forward to seeing "Only Lovers Left Alive"!


----------



## GreenMamba

Crudblud said:


> _Stranger Than Paradise_ (Jim Jarmusch)
> 
> A wonderful exploration of the state of being alone and being lonely, wanting people around oneself but wanting them to leave once they are there. The minimalist plot and languid pacing offer up a meditative 90 minutes of bizarre, absurdly funny and often poignant interactions. I really like it.


"You know it's funny. You come to someplace new, and everything looks just the same."


----------



## GreenMamba

La Jetée, Chris Marker's unusual, short sci-fi film. It's all still photographs, narration and score.


----------



## Flamme

Xaxa did not even know that this thing has continued ... This is the first time around to look at him ... Weaker than the first part, but like they say it has a '' life'' for himself ... The story has a certain appeal and good scenes like those in Africa or '' swollen'' xexe Linda Blair, whose sexuality with many ambiguous phrases in the speech and the situation discreetly heavily used and really was being a little bomb ... There's innocence and even unintentionally comic scenes ... Yet i m thinking one should take a look and compare with the first part, which is far scarier and more disgusting. 8/10


----------



## Gilberto

Glengarry Glen Ross ...great flick. What a cast! Reminded me of my years in sales.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Goldfinger - on DVD, I hasten to add lest anyone thinks I got stuck in a cinema for half a century.

The wolf of wall street and 12 years a slave were my last new films seen.


----------



## Itullian

Hell is for Heroes, 1962
Excellent, very intense WW II film.


----------



## Blancrocher

The old s/f classic, The Day the Earth Stood Still. Not cynical enough for my taste.


----------



## moody

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 36407
> 
> 
> The old s/f classic, The Day the Earth Stood Still. Not cynical enough for my taste.


There's a new version out is there not?


----------



## Gilberto

After watching a batch of serials on Netflix, I realized the murder/gore factor was getting to be over the top. Lately we've been enjoying an older series "Alfred Hitchcock Presents" and it is a breath of fresh air. I've always loved his movies and never had the chance to see the TV works. Brilliant pieces packed into half an hour time frame AND he could do murder without having to show all the blood and guts. First season aired in the year of my birth....they don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## Blancrocher

Gilberto said:


> After watching a batch of serials on Netflix, I realized the murder/gore factor was getting to be over the top. Lately we've been enjoying an older series "Alfred Hitchcock Presents" and it is a breath of fresh air. I've always loved his movies and never had the chance to see the TV works. Brilliant pieces packed into half an hour time frame AND he could do murder without having to show all the blood and guts. First season aired in the year of my birth....they don't make 'em like they used to.


I love those shows--not least for Hitchcock's sometimes hilarious commentaries.

Another classic of that era is of course The Twilight Zone, which ruined me for a certain s/f classic--and almost certainly for the remake moody just alluded to, which in any case I won't risk watching.


----------



## GreenMamba

Gilberto said:


> After watching a batch of serials on Netflix, I realized the murder/gore factor was getting to be over the top. Lately we've been enjoying an older series "Alfred Hitchcock Presents" and it is a breath of fresh air. I've always loved his movies and never had the chance to see the TV works. Brilliant pieces packed into half an hour time frame AND he could do murder without having to show all the blood and guts. First season aired in the year of my birth....they don't make 'em like they used to.


I watched that on HuluPlus not too long ago, at least the first four seasons (that's all they had). I thought the quality varied a lot. Some are great, but some are duds. Hitch only directed a handful of them himself.

It is fun seeing a lot of the old actors. Bette Davis has her own episode, as does Steve McQueen. Charles Bronson shares an episode with Claude Rains; in another, Harry Shearer appears as a child actor. One episode includes both Col Klink and Sgt Schultz in minor roles.

I recall there being one episode in which Hitch does a joke about people who may be watching in the year 2000!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mixed Nuts* (1994), for about five minutes. I don't know if it would rate as high as pathetic.

View attachment 36412


----------



## Gilberto

Blancrocher said:


> I love those shows--not least for Hitchcock's sometimes hilarious commentaries.


Something I learned from the wiki entry the other day:

At least two versions of the opening were shot for every episode. A version intended for the American audience would often spoof a recent popular commercial or poke fun at the sponsor, leading into the commercial.[citation needed] An alternative version for European audiences would instead include jokes at the expense of Americans in general.


----------



## hpowders

Silver Lining Playbook
Terrific acting by Ms. Lawrence.


----------



## Vaneyes

Watched the latest episode of *True Detective* last night. It's hard to believe things getting any weirder, but they did. Key words: Microwave; Sheriff.


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

Yoshi said:


> Just a thread to mention the last film you watched. You may write a little comment about it if you want.
> 
> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part I
> 
> I was a bit disappointed and it's my least favourite from the series so far. I can't really say much because I haven't read the book tho.


Hey! I thought this website was for classical music!


----------



## GreenMamba

Jonathan Wrachford said:


> Hey! I thought this website was for classical music!


This thread really should be in the Community Forum. I suspect someone glossed over the "Music in..." part of the forum name.

Oh well, I don't really care at this point.


----------



## mirepoix

An outcast among outcasts but never down.
Coming off my Anouk Aimee kick to watch 'Nights of Cabiria' from 1957 by Fellini. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0050783/ 
A couple of years ago I got to see a decent print of it in the cinema and the high contrast cinematography worked hand in hand with the story. I much prefer that definition compared to the earlier 'I Vitelloni', although you can't go wrong with either - if neorealist Fellini is your bag, of course...


----------



## hpowders

"The Hunt".
Danish.
Out of the mouths of babes.
Recommended.


----------



## GreenMamba

Central Park Five, Ken Burns' documentary


----------



## Morrelli

*Les Miserables*(2012) Brilliant ! I was that impressed, I bought the soundtrack


----------



## Morimur

*"Saraband" directed by Ingmar Bergman, 2003*

A venomous film. Highly recommended.


----------



## hpowders

For tonight it's
Taxi Driver with Robert De Niro and Jodie Foster.
Haven't seen this in ages.


----------



## Blancrocher

Lope de Aguirre said:


> A venomous film. Highly recommended.


Have you seen "Scenes from a Marriage," Lope? The miniseries version of that one is one of my favorite works on film. I liked Sarabande, too, which considers the reunion of the same characters--Ullmann and Josephson obviously knew them inside and out.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

The Green Mile. I didn't notice how long it was the first time I saw it and enjoyed it so much I immediately watched it again.


----------



## Guest

Tinker Tailor...

Excellent period spy film.


----------



## Wood

*Chabrol *Le boucher _(1970)_










Just rewatched this. I'd forgotten how ambiguous the character of 
Stephane Audran was.


----------



## Morimur

Blancrocher said:


> Have you seen "Scenes from a Marriage," Lope? The miniseries version of that one is one of my favorite works on film. I liked Sarabande, too, which considers the reunion of the same characters--Ullmann and Josephson obviously knew them inside and out.


Blancrocher, I have not seen it but it's on my "To-do" list. Glad to meet other Bergman fans.


----------



## Itullian

Barefoot.
A very cute movie.


----------



## moody

Itullian said:


> Barefoot.
> A very cute movie.


Barefoot what--In The Park,or some other location ?


----------



## Vaneyes

*Savages* (2012), a movie about slime-buckets, and Travolta plays his part well. Directed by Oliver Stone.

View attachment 36614


----------



## Vaneyes

Article re movie star paydays.

Warning: This will be a shocking read for some. 

http://dailyglobe.com/59700/highest...avity/?utm_source=taboola&utm_medium=referral


----------



## hpowders

Tonight:
"Limitless"with Brad Cooper and Robert De Niro.
Better than I thought it would be.
Recommended.


----------



## samurai

*Game Of Thrones,* Season 3 {Disc 1}, on *Netflix. * As usual, stellar acting and crisp cinematography mark this series; I am completely addicted, to both the books and the filmed version.


----------



## Vaneyes

Rust & Marty meet Mr. Evil. Season 1 finale of *True Detective* (2014 HBO).

Sinopsis (YT 5 min.). Spoiler warning.


----------



## Blancrocher

Europa Report. A fictional documentary-style thriller about a mission to a moon of Jupiter. It's slow, the acting isn't amazing, and I can't say I felt all that immersed in the characters or their mission. Still, I enjoyed it, as I do most films set in space.


----------



## Itullian

Treasure of the Sierra Madre.
awesome movie and score by Max Steiner.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Itullian: Treasure of the Sierra Madre.
> awesome movie and score by Max Steiner.


Yeah, Steiner's Main Title music and the Train Robbery sequence immediately come to mine. Awesome.


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> Yeah, Steiner's Main Title music and the Train Robbery sequence immediately come to mine. Awesome.


His music reminds me of Wagner in its power and the way its used as leitmotiv in the scenes.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


> His music reminds me of Wagner in its power and the way its used as leitmotiv in the scenes.


Steiner to the hilt!!!-- The Charge of the Light Brigade: Joe Stromberg style!:






0:52+!!!!!!

The Charge of the Light Brigade

by Lord Alfred Tennyson

Half a league, half a league, 
Half a league onward, 
All in the valley of Death 
Rode the six hundred. 
"Forward, the Light Brigade! 
Charge for the guns!" he said: 
Into the valley of Death 
Rode the six hundred.

"Forward, the Light Brigade!" 
Was there a man dismay'd? 
Not tho' the soldier knew 
Some one had blunder'd: 
Theirs not to make reply, 
Theirs not to reason why, 
Theirs but to do and die: 
Into the valley of Death 
Rode the six hundred.

Cannon to right of them, 
Cannon to left of them, 
Cannon in front of them 
Volley'd and thunder'd; 
Storm'd at with shot and shell, 
Boldly they rode and well, 
Into the jaws of Death, 
Into the mouth of Hell 
Rode the six hundred.

Flash'd all their sabres bare, 
Flash'd as they turn'd in air 
Sabring the gunners there, 
Charging an army, while 
All the world wonder'd: 
Plunged in the battery-smoke 
Right thro' the line they broke; 
Cossack and Russian 
Reel'd from the sabre-stroke 
Shatter'd and sunder'd. 
Then they rode back, but not 
Not the six hundred.

Cannon to right of them, 
Cannon to left of them, 
Cannon behind them 
Volley'd and thunder'd; 
Storm'd at with shot and shell, 
While horse and hero fell, 
They that had fought so well 
Came thro' the jaws of Death, 
Back from the mouth of Hell, 
All that was left of them, 
Left of six hundred.

When can their glory fade? 
O the wild charge they made! 
All the world wonder'd. 
Honor the charge they made! 
Honor the Light Brigade, 
Noble six hundred!


----------



## Itullian

That was an awesome movie too.
Errol Flynn at his heroic best!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Itullian said:


> That was an awesome movie too.
> Errol Flynn at his heroic best!


Absolutely: that,_ Captain Blood_, the _Sea Hawk_, the _Adventures of Robin Hood_-- all great scores too.


----------



## Itullian

Marschallin Blair said:


> Absolutely: that,_ Captain Blood_, the _Sea Hawk_, the _Adventures of Robin Hood_-- all great scores too.


Ahhhhh.
You're talkin Michael Curtiz here. 
GREAT director!!!


----------



## Blancrocher

Itullian said:


> That was an awesome movie too.
> Errol Flynn at his heroic best!


His autobiography is surprisingly good, btw--well written, entertaining, and deplorably immoral.









He wanted to call it "In Like Me," but the publisher wouldn't let him.


----------



## hpowders

After The Wedding
Danish.
Sobering.
Recommended.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Avatar in active 3D


----------



## Flamme

Excellent old film noir ... Tough and rough shot with surgical precision death and destruction is certainly ahead of its time ... Leading female role Veronica is mmm ... Male one also great, seems to be an attempt to justify what was to become a cold-blooded murderer, a bit naive, maybe not ... Who knows ... Anyway worth a look ...


----------



## Itullian

Flamme said:


> Excellent old film noir ... Tough and rough shot with surgical precision death and destruction is certainly ahead of its time ... Leading female role Veronica is mmm ... Male one also great, seems to be an attempt to justify what was to become a cold-blooded murderer, a bit naive, maybe not ... Who knows ... Anyway worth a look ...


Great film......................


----------



## GreenMamba

(Re-)watched John Ford's Stagecoach on HuluPlus.


----------



## Itullian

GreenMamba said:


> (Re-)watched John Ford's Stagecoach on HuluPlus.
> 
> View attachment 36896


The Duke!!!!
Great movie


----------



## getth

After The Wedding

Recommended.


----------



## Blancrocher

Finished the Netflix "House of Cards," at last. A couple missteps here and there, but hard to see how it could have been done much better. Definitely watching the next season.


----------



## SimonNZ

The Counsellor (Ridley Scott)

I seem to have been happier sitting through this than most of the critics. It is ultimately a bit of a waste of all the talent present, but has a great many fine set-piece scenes with with fresh, nihalistic, dialogue, even if collectively they don't add up to something greater than the some of their parts.


----------



## Gilberto

Vaneyes said:


> Article re movie star paydays.
> 
> Warning: This will be a shocking read for some.
> 
> http://dailyglobe.com/59700/highest...avity/?utm_source=taboola&utm_medium=referral


This is why popular films are becoming like popular music. A handful of overpaid "stars" churning out safe product geared to "sell" while everyone else on the sidelines struggle.


----------



## hpowders

"The Station Agent"
Three Loners.
Terrific!


----------



## Flamme

1h 18 min horror and terror, the tension that that can you cut with a knife, numerous crafts brrr ... Totally old one with integrity without effects and bad acting but so awesome to feel musty tomb in the air ... Like you are adding an ingredient that does not exist anymore ... Or maybe to acting Vincent Price, which carries half the movie with his dark cynicism but with style, man is an actor of the old school with the '' personality'' as they say today, ready to '' get dirty'' and do anything that would portray the character of a character ... And the female characters in particular Steele are gorgeous, yet more natural than today ... Gothic castle and the atmosphere are perfect presents ... The story does not look like much like the '' Pit and the pendulum'' by EAP but there are various elements of Poe stories and most resembles what is shown in the Dylan Dog comic book, one of my favorite episodes of ''The Lady in Black''


----------



## Flamme

Itullian said:


> Great film......................


I was shocked to learn that Lakes had multiple psychological and drinking problems and had died alone in her 50th year...
She looks absolutely gorgeous here and in other movies as well (Was she the model for jessica rabbit in a movie ''Who framed...'' ), what im trying to say is she ''owns'' the role and ''steals'' all the scens she is in, she looks like she is in complete control not


----------



## Itullian

Flamme said:


> I was shocked to learn that Steele had multiple psychological and drinking problems and had died alone in her 50th year...
> She looks absolutely gorgeous here and in other movies as well (Was she the model for jessica rabbit in a movie ''Who framed...'' ), what im trying to say is she ''owns'' the role and ''steals'' all the scens she is in, she looks like she is in complete control not


Definitely a "femme fatale".


----------



## Ingélou

We just watched 'Le Roi Danse' - a French film about my favourite Jean-Baptiste Lully, with subtitles. We'd been warned that it was gory & episodic & inaccurate - it was also extremely rude - but with a gripping life-story, fabulous music, the style, the costumes, the dancing, the comedy, and above all, the glorious French language, what could go wrong?









Vive la France!


----------



## mirepoix

^^^looks interesting. And I do believe I'll try and see it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Wong Kar-wai's "Days of Being Wild." Beautifully shot (as usual for this director), loosely plotted, and ambiguous. I wish certain scenes had some explanation, but I loved it anyways. 

Looking forward to seeing Wong Kar-wai's latest, which I unfortunately missed while it was in the theater.


----------



## Flamme

All we need is







Good SF not so much because of the effects, at times reminiscent of the '' Coldplay'' video, but for a psychological story about loneliness, the need for communication in the modern age, borrowing some of the catches from the Space Odyssey but still has that terrible emptiness and confusion of the rapid changes in the world around us, which is hidden in people today.


----------



## samurai

Flamme said:


> All we need is
> View attachment 37174
> 
> Good SF not so much because of the effects, at times reminiscent of the '' Coldplay'' video, but for a psychological story about loneliness, the need for communication in the modern age, borrowing some of the catches from the Space Odyssey but still has that terrible emptiness and confusion of the rapid changes in the world around us, which is hidden in people today.


Hi, Flamme. That looks like a really interesting movie. Is its title "LOVE", because I can't find it on Netflix; unless it is new and not available yet? Thanks.


----------



## Blue Hour

*Mouchette (1967)* ~ *Robert Bresson*​


----------



## mirepoix

A rewatch after having read the book.

'La Pianiste' (2001) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Piano_Teacher_

Perhaps not the most comfortable viewing (for some) but a thrilling psychosexual drama nonetheless. Isabelle Huppert is wonderful - the inner turmoil and desires of her character manifest in the most fleeting of facial expressions - along with a subtle yet almost chilling use of Schubert's 'Winterreise'.


----------



## GreenMamba

Murder on the Orient Express. Worth seeing just for the cast, or even just the actresses alone (Bergman, Redgrave, Bisset, Bacall). Old-fashioned movie even for its time (1970s), but pretty good.


----------



## Flamme

samurai said:


> Hi, Flamme. That looks like a really interesting movie. Is its title "LOVE", because I can't find it on Netflix; unless it is new and not available yet? Thanks.


I have found it by pure chance there are few names with same title more well known...One of my friends on veehd uploaded it...I was bored with an old movie i wacthed and searched for something i could ''sink my teeth in''...
http://veehd.com/video/4825035_LOVE-2011-Sci-Fi


----------



## Eviticus

Finally saw Blood Diamond; great film and finally a convincing accent from Leo!

I'm hoping it has put my girlfriend of diamonds...


----------



## SimonNZ

Army Of Shadows (Jean-Pierre Melville, 1969)


----------



## Blue Hour

*Tokyo Sonata (2008) *~ *Kiyoshi Kurosawa*​


----------



## Itullian

Charge at Feather River.
Score by Max, the giant, Steiner.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Sherlock*, season 3 finale. Now, all my favorite cable programs are on hiatus.


----------



## Katie

Just saw the one of the last greats from what must arguably be one of the most epic years for film (2013): "American Hustle"....I think the exploration of emotional range among the major cast is quite nearly unprecedented and the story itself one of tremendous intrigue...I'd banked on "Mud" as my best pic, but no longer (though McC's dual performances in both it and "Dallas Buyers..." must surely rate as one of cinematic history's great annual outputs). Incidentally, Lawrence acts decades beyond her years, steals every scene, and takes a step toward cementing herself as the emergent actress laurette of our times. Seriously, take this performance in conjunction with "Winter's Bone" and tell me who, at her age, had this much stage cred in the bank? No one./K


----------



## Morimur

SimonNZ said:


> Army Of Shadows (Jean-Pierre Melville, 1969)


An excellent, excellent film.


----------



## bobsgrock

Just finished Stanley Kramer's On the Beach (1959). About as didactic and moralistic as 1950s melodrama can get. By the way, can anyone name a movie in which Gregory Peck actually emoted sadness convincingly? This sure wasn't it.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^Haven't seen 'American Hustle' yet, but once again I'm reading good things about it. Well, either that or I'm selective in the opinions and reviews I pursue.
As for Ms. Lawrence, I look forward to her being given the chance to work in the long-term outside of the tabloid mentality that's infatuated with celebrity body size/shape/form/weight etc. God(s) forbid the actor who doesn't easily lend themselves to a neat little pre-conceived category...


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Hitchcock's 1956 version of The Man Who Knew Too Much. Good film. I especially loved the Albert Hall scene.


----------



## GreenMamba

Samuel Fuller's *The Steel Helmet*, 1951. A Korean War film shot and released during the war. I have mixed feelings about this one. Low budget film, some of it comes across as stagey. On the other hand, it is definitely a striking approach for its day, and received criticism from both the Pentagon and The Daily Worker.


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. James Rebhorn, dead at 65.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Eyes Wide Shut *(1999), starring Nicole Kidman, Sky du Mont. Directed by Kubrick.

My favorite scene remains Nicole and Sky's dance.


----------



## hpowders

The Fight Club.
Edward Norton and Brad Pitt.
Disturbing.


----------



## Blancrocher

Event Horizon. Schlocky horror/sci fi. I liked it for what it is.


----------



## Morimur

'Anaconda' with JLo in the leading role. I had come home from school and wasn't feeling so well. I switched on the TV and the said masterpiece was playing. I watched and was transfixed by its utter stupidity and ineptitude. I then became angry, reached for my Magnum and shot the TV dead. 

FYI: The last sentence was fictitious (no, really) but had I lived in Texas, it could have happened.


----------



## Wood

Nice to see plenty of interest in Art Films on this thread these days.

*Ben Wheatley *_Sightseers

_


----------



## Morimur

Wood said:


> Nice to see plenty of interest in Art Films on this thread these days.
> 
> *Ben Wheatley *_Sightseers
> 
> _


Looks humorously depressing.


----------



## Wood

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Looks humorously depressing.


Yes, it is that for sure.


----------



## Rhythm

Since I've begun familial responsibilities, which have had some expected twists and turns that are in the here-and-now, I've recently joined Netflix for another form of R&R besides TC. Last week, I watched "The King's Speech," and loved it three times. 


These two scenes were my favorites, and so happens someone else's who uploaded on utoob.


----------



## KenOC

Watched Captain Phillips tonight. Great movie, a must-see. You have to feel a bit sorry for the pirates near the end -- a but a nail-biter nonetheless. It's a new world.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Night of the Creeps* (1986). I understand it's somewhat of a cult classic. Anyway, I watched ten minutes of it, before my wife arm-wrestled me for the remote.


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> Watched Captain Phillips tonight. Great movie, a must-see. You have to feel a bit sorry for the pirates near the end -- a but a nail-biter nonetheless. It's a new world.


Watch for the sequel, *Captain Phillips meets Mr. Banks*.


----------



## Katie

Dear fellow TCers, our as time mortals is precious, thus, in order to prevent you from squandering an hour and forty-five minutes of this gift watching "Inside Llewyn Davis", I have concisely summarized the film in verse (trust me, nothing is lost in translation):

It started in New York on a gray rainy day
Lost the cat
Found a cat
Then went on my way
To Chicago, got turned down
Started home the same day
Killed a cat
Saw my friends
The cat came back 
And that's the end...

...From the heart of my bottom, Kat

Edit: Anyone who's read Dylan's Chronicles/Volume 1 will understand immediately the Coen bros. target milieu - early '60s NYC, heyday of the folkie-anti-50s-kickback movement, a menagerie of eccentric characters on the social fringe...but this one sure coulda used the flair of Van Ronk!


----------



## GreenMamba

I liked Inside Llewyn Davis a good bit, so I'd argue that something is lost in that translation. I'd even recommend the film.


----------



## SimonNZ

Sherlock, season three.

Watched in one sitting, and liked it just fine, even though the Mrs Watson story arc created all kinds of continuity errors.

Loved the media tycoon villain and wonder who wrote the dialogue for his two big scenes - they were quite a bit edgier than usual. Perhaps its a spoiler adding that its a pity they killed him off, only being pronounced dead on Sherlock doesn't seem to be terribly fatal, so hopefully I'll get to enjoy him again.


----------



## Flamme

Good ''slasher'' comedy...A group of dumb and spoiled tourists arrives to Balkans wilderness ( Hungary maybe?) and gets butchered by locals in a great twist of irony...But there is more then meets the eye...Although topic is pretty brutal, black british humour makes you laugh even when you dont want to...A ''brain ease'' from in many cases excessive and empty ''life philosophy'' in modern movies








Great old crime drama...Action is ''carried'' by Savage and Woods but also excellent Seales and Cox...Nicely done even the pathetic is not pathetic in these old movies...


----------



## mirepoix

Lope de Aguirre said:


> 'Anaconda' with JLo in the leading role. I had come home from school and wasn't feeling so well. I switched on the TV and the said masterpiece was playing. I watched and was transfixed by its utter stupidity and ineptitude. I then became angry, reached for my Magnum and shot the TV dead.
> 
> FYI: The last sentence was fictitious (no, really) but had I lived in Texas, it could have happened.


It's the thought that counts.


----------



## mirepoix

99 francs http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0875113/

A somewhat satirical look at the life of an immature (and weak) fool in the world of advertising. Think 'Mad Men' only...actually, don't think of Mad Men at all. Perhaps worth a watch if you've a dire need to feel cynical about life and being manipulated.
Warning: a couple of documentary scenes depicting ordinary practices in food production involving animals were a little upsetting for my companion. I mean, she's a wimp and ended-up _all asunder_, but it definitely might be a little strong for some.


----------



## Flamme

Cool horror, that will appeal to mountain bikers especially.
The plot is not new but has done well with occasional very brutal scenes ...


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Titfield Thunderbolt* (1953), starring Stanley Holloway, Hugh Griffith, and our own Sid James. Directed by Charles Crichton ('A Fish Called Wanda').


----------



## hpowders

*Captain Phillips*

Tom Hanks.

Samali pirates.

They weren't looking for atonal CD's.

Non-stop action.

Highly recommended!


----------



## aleazk

*United 93*










I must say I was expecting the typical Hollywood movie, full of pomposity, heroic patriotic speeches, cheap sentimentality, etc. But no, the movie is just an incredibly realist and very disturbing account of what happened.


----------



## GreenMamba

*Things to Come*, 1936, based on the H.G. Wells novel.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ingmar Bergman's "The Devil's Eye." A lugubrious, "philosophical" comedy in which the devil sends Don Juan to earth to seduce an innocent.

I enjoyed it.

*p.s.* I forgot to mention the harpsichord soundtrack, in case that's a selling point for any of you.


----------



## Gilberto

On Netflix.... Haute Cuisine. Based on the story of the private chef of Mitterrand during his presidency.

I love French cinema. And food themes.


----------



## KenOC

Philomena, a new movie. Keeps the attention but hardly gripping, could use a car chase or two. But it will definitely be up for an Oscar for product placement (BMW and Sony, at least).


----------



## hpowders

Breaking Away (1979)

Excellent coming of age flick.

Dennis Quaid's a kid in the film.


----------



## Blancrocher

Wong Kar-wai's "The Grandmaster." Entertaining movie. Not all that original in terms of storytelling, but it looks fantastic: I love the look of the fight-scenes during rainy nights and snowy afternoons.


----------



## hpowders

Wasted two hours tonight with:
"All Good Things"

Ryan Gosling
Kirsten Dunst
Frank Langella

Don't waste yours!


----------



## Itullian

The Immigrant , not bad.


----------



## Flamme

hpowders said:


> *Captain Phillips*
> 
> Tom Hanks.
> 
> Samali pirates.
> 
> They weren't looking for atonal CD's.
> 
> Non-stop action.
> 
> Highly recommended!


Tnx








Excellent action, based on a true story ... Not much philosophizing, non stop'' blood, tears and sweat'' but well done ... Tom Hanks has entered into a role, too studious reconstruction, a very deep psychological moments ... It's amazing what a couple of desperate people with guns can do ... Recommendation


----------



## Piwikiwi

The Grand Budapest Hotel. It's been a while since a saw a movie that was this good.


----------



## hpowders

Olympus Has Fallen.

Wasted two hours.

Absolutely preposterous story.

Do they think we are all idiots?


----------



## hpowders

"Mona Lisa Smile".

Julia Roberts

Wonderful!


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Olympus Has Fallen.
> 
> Wasted two hours.
> 
> Absolutely preposterous story.
> 
> Do they think we are all idiots?


Preposterous, yes, but not a waste of two hours because of it. In fact, if you find 'preposterous' entertaining, it's not a waste at all.

I watched _The Peacemaker_ (1997, Nicole Kidman, George Clooney). Also preposterous, also entertaining, but I wish Hans Zimmer's scores were not so often so in your face. He's not naturally inclined to restraint!


----------



## Skilmarilion

Flamme said:


> Tnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent action, based on a true story ... Not much philosophizing, non stop'' blood, tears and sweat'' but well done ... Tom Hanks has entered into a role, too studious reconstruction, a very deep psychological moments ... It's amazing what a couple of desperate people with guns can do ... Recommendation


Saw this last night. In terms of plot development, I felt the latter stages of the film were drawn out too long.

Nevertheless, very enjoyable, and totally agreed on Hanks - an absolutely seamless performance.


----------



## PetrB

On YouTube ~ Tomorrow at Seven (1933); starring Chester Morris & Vivienne Osborne





I have the guilty pleasure of sometimes watching not terribly great really old black & white films 

A Murder mystery / comedy which seems as if it could have been a period stage play. It is filled with holes, silly where not meant to be, and deliciously funny when meant to be, via two bumbling characteristically 'primitive' cops in the mix with the other characters who are all pretty much "upper crust."

The bits of vaudeville-like comedic schtick between the character actors Allen Jenkins and Frank McHugh (the police duo) _almost_ make the price of admission _almost_ worthwhile.

It is a fun period black and white film with a crazily flawed plot, which is part of the fun.

Quote from the film:
Thornton Drake: You of course know this 'Black Ace.'
Clancy: Oh, sure. We just missed catching him about 6 months ago.
Dugan: Sure, we trapped one of his earwiggers. It was like this: I'm wise this guy blatts out for stoolin'. So I'm crowdin' him wit' the heater but he don't belch. I know he's an alky stiff so I start feedin' him the dynamite when Clancy walks in wit' this guy's twist. She's all full o' happy dust and leapin'. He calls for a blizzard so we let 'er have it, figgerin' on the beef, see? ...


----------



## SimonNZ

on tv: Ted

the one thing I will take away from this: Norah Jones is a good sport


----------



## Vaneyes

*







The Big Country* (1958), starring Gregory Peck, Jean Simmons, Burl Ives, Alfonso Bedoya. Directed by William Wyler. Cinematography, Franz Planer.

Familiar oater storyline. Arizona and California desert is shot well. At the Oscars, Burl Ives won Best Supporting Actor.


----------



## Selby

Frozen. It is happening right now. I'm struggling to pay attention. This forum is much more interesting.


----------



## GreenMamba

*The Scarlet Pimpernel*, 1934 version with Leslie Howard, who is quite good in it. The film itself is OK.


----------



## samurai

*South,* a silent documentary shot by one of Ernest Shackleton's crew man {Frank Hurley, I believe} detailing their 1914 attempt on the South Pole, which almost ended in diasaster for all involved, except for Shackleton's undaunting courage--along with those who accompanied him--and determination to return for his men who were still stranded on the ice. Beautiful, stunning and stark photography in eveidence here. My only complaint is that the last 40 minutes or so of the film seemed more intent on the various fauna encountered, rather than explaining how Shackleton and his exhausted men were able to traverse and surmount an 800 foot high glacier after they arrived on the uninhabitated part of South Georgia Island, where they proceeded to a whaling station clear on the other side of the island in order to get back with a rescue party for the rest of his crew. A truly remarkable story, which I believe this film really missed in telling. In the end, then, I unfortunately found this documentary to be a real let down. Seen on *Netflix. *


----------



## Blancrocher

Wes Anderson's "Grand Budapest Hotel." Funny and very interestingly shot--glad to have seen it in the theater.


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. Mickey Rooney (1920 - 2014).


----------



## Sofronitsky

Taxi Driver, Fargo, and Knocked Up.

I honestly did not enjoy Taxi Driver very much at all. I did not appreciate the expression that I thought M.S. was making and I did not find it to be entertaining - the only redeeming quality for me was the perforamances by Jodi Foster, Robert De Niro, and Harvey Keitel.

Fargo and Knocked Up were both great, though. I'm not sure if everyone here is a fan of the wave of Seth Rogen/Judd Apatow/Jason Segel comedies, but I really loved Forgetting Sarah Marshall, Superbad, This Is The End etc.


----------



## mtmailey

MONTY PYTHON'S FLYING CIRCUS DVD 11that came from the dvd set here.


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix, Artic Passage: Prisoners of the Ice and Artic Survivor. *Both are excellent PBS Nova documentaries. The first details the ill-fated 1845 expedition of Sir John Franklin with his two heavy--and heavily laden ships--in his attempt to breach the Northwest Passage between the Atlantic and Pacific Oceans. Of course, what unfortunately occurred was the demise of Sir John--and, eventually of both crews--to scurvy, cannibalism and poisoning caused by the solder used in the newest invention--canned foods--which was ironically meant to save the men, rather than contributing to their slow and painful deaths.
In contrast to the heavy handed and supposedly "superior" latest technology approach used by the British, explorer Roald Amundesen set out some 58 years later with a much smaller crew {six in all} in a re-fitted fishing boat with a much shallower draft than the ships used by Franklin and the British Navy and was able to sucessfully traverse the Passage with no fatalities. He followed this some ten years later with a successful arrival at the South Pole--history's first--just beating out the unfortunate and much maligned Robert Falcoln Scott. His approach was to adapt to rather than try and conquer over--both the harsh Artic environment and its Inuit peoples--and he emerged the victor, after many repeated failings of the British, with their much more heavy handed and bigger footprint approach. Fascinating contrasts presented in these two excellent productions. If ever the expression "less is more" had any validity, it was surely proven in these two historical examples. 
Well done!


----------



## Celloman

As a white person living in a Southern state, I watched this film with a deep sense of guilt and shame...
Two thumbs up, Steve McQueen!


----------



## sankalp

Captain America winter soldier : Movie was above average .. The Background score was good...


----------



## Flamme

Cool flick about the struggle for black rights and against racial segregation, interlaced with intricate circus called '' The White House'' ... Forest Whitaker excellent, at times poignant, he knows how to elicit emotions, it can be seen that a lot is invested in the role, Oprah also surprisingly cool, QBE Gooding Jr. and the rest of the truly amazing '' casting'', great choice for ''presidential roles'', especially Alan Rickman .. Anyway nice time machine, not only in politics but also the society to remind you how today all is ''frakked''...








The good old comedy / parody...Trash at times but again even that old trash is much more charming and pulls spontaneous smile on your face, then today's, as some say ''overhyped superoductions'' ... Parodies several big hits ... Selected actors excellent, especially good in every way, Daphne Zuniga ... Good reminder of VHS tapes and ''fast'' lane ... May the Schwartz be with you


----------



## GreenMamba

Wake in Fright, 1971. Makes me leery of ever visiting the Yabba.


----------



## PetrB

The very fun ~ _*The Seven-Per-Cent Solution*_ 
(a non Conan Doyle Sherlock Holmes episode) with this all star line-up
Nicol Williamson / Robert Duvall / Alan Arkin / Laurence Olivier / Charles Gray / Samantha Eggar / Vanessa Redgrave / Joel Grey / Jeremy Kemp / Jill Townsend
"When Dr. Watson discovers that Sherlock Holmes has become delusional as a result of his addiction to cocaine, he arranges for Holmes to journey to Vienna to be treated by none other than Sigmund Freud. However, during the course of his treatment, Holmes becomes embroiled in investigating a kidnapping case with international implications, as Freud uncovers a large personal secret suppressed in Holmes' subconscious."


----------



## Guest

_We Need To Talk About Kevin_

Absorbing to watch Tilda Swinton struggle to bring up her unsympathetic and pathological son, along with an unsympathetic husband (John C Reilly) but ultimately unsatisfying. Perhaps the dialogue-lite and broken-narrative approach confounded my too-literal brain. An example of how the producers didn't want to pander to their audience, and how the audience needed to work - too hard - to make sense of what was going on, and to accept the narrative gaps.


----------



## GreenMamba

MacLeod said:


> _We Need To Talk About Kevin_
> 
> Absorbing to watch Tilda Swinton struggle to bring up her unsympathetic and pathological son, along with an unsympathetic husband (John C Reilly) but ultimately unsatisfying. Perhaps the dialogue-lite and broken-narrative approach confounded my too-literal brain. An example of how the producers didn't want to pander to their audience, and how the audience needed to work - too hard - to make sense of what was going on, and to accept the narrative gaps.


I like the movie, and actually like that kind of narrative. It works (or at least is capable of working) in the DVD era, where you can easily re-watch scenes or the whole film. Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy is another example from around the same time.

The challenge with Kevin is the chronological ending isn't going to be a surprise, so you can't go for that sort of ending. Still, I can see people disliking it.


----------



## Gilberto

Amélie ....I've had the soundtrack for quite some time but never viewed the film until this afternoon. I was just thinking after it was over that I haven't seen a bad French film yet. I'm sure they make crumby movies like everyone else.


----------



## SimonNZ

Try watching Catherine Breillat's 1999 film "Romance", if you'd like that illusion shattered.

Quite possibly the worst film I've ever seen.


----------



## Blancrocher

SimonNZ said:


> Try watching Catherine Breillat's 1999 film "Romance", if you'd like that illusion shattered.
> 
> Quite possibly the worst film I've ever seen.


Agreed--had to turn it off partway through. The dialogue and characters' motivations were just too stupid.


----------



## drvLock

Dawn of the Dead, the 2004 (?) reboot.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Dangerous Liaisons* (1988), starring Malkovich, Close, Pfeiffer. Directed by Stephen Frears.

Close's warm-up for this role was Fatal Attraction (1987). Malkovich had no such luxury, but nonetheless, proved a most capable sparring partner. The latter's irritating mouth purses, always skilfully caught by Frears.

Early career appearances by Uma Thurman and Keanu Reeves.


----------



## joen_cph

*"Adam´s Apples"* (2005)

had only seen excerpts before. 
Great - 9 on a scale of 10, because I´d have liked a few more, not at least female characters in this fascinating universe and the dialogues.


----------



## david johnson

Saturday I saw the new spook flick 'Oculus'. I greatly enjoyed some gruesome chuckles


----------



## Skilmarilion

*The Grand Budapest Hotel* (2014)

Beautifully quirky, wonderfully acted and resoundingly a joy. Recommended to any and everyone out there.


----------



## Vaneyes

Skilmarilion said:


> *The Grand Budapest Hotel* (2014)
> 
> Beautifully quirky, wonderfully acted and resoundingly a joy. Recommended to any and everyone out there.


FYI, an interesting related article...

http://www.independent.co.uk/travel...ence-setting-the-scene-in-grlitz-9169142.html


----------



## DavidA

Just seen the broadcast (repeat) of Shakespeare's Richard II from Stratford on Avon RSC. David Tennant as Richard and a blindingly good cast. We were actually in there when it was originally broadcast. Wonderful!


----------



## SimonNZ

DavidA said:


> Just seen the broadcast (repeat) of Shakespeare's Richard II from Stratford on Avon RSC. David Tennant as Richard and a blindingly good cast. We were actually in there when it was originally broadcast. Wonderful!


Wow, thanks for the heads up! Looks like its not screening in my city (or, oddly, in Wellington), but I can bus down to Dunedin to see it next month. Just there and Auckland, which is weird, but oh well, a good excuse for a weekend trip.


----------



## GreenMamba

Woody Allen's Husbands and Wives. I'd seen it many years ago. If you don't like Woody, you won't like this. 

Judy Davis' character gets taken on dates to hear Mahler's 9th and see Don Giovanni.


----------



## Itullian

Labor Day, 
I enjoyed it.


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix, 90 Degrees South, *a documentary about Robert Falcon Scott's ultimately doomed quest to be the first to reach the South Pole, only to be thwarted by the Norwegian explorer, Roald Amundesn. This film was shot by one of Scott's crew members, originally in 1910 and then re-edited in 1933 with a soundtrack {narration and music}. Very sad story; in my book, Captain Scott and his men remain some of the bravest men in history.


----------



## Rhythm

If you've already done research on sex trafficking of young females (and males) on all continents, then you'll probably be shocked-anyway!

From Netflix: Sent to Bosnia in the aftermath of civil war, an American policewoman uncovers evidence that U.N. peacekeepers are covering up sex trafficking. But when she brings her findings to light, she learns her foes [mostly white men] are more powerful than the law.

From Wiki: The Whistleblower premiered at the 2010 Toronto International Film Festival, and was released theatrically in the United States by Samuel Goldwyn Films in August 2011.​
It's not just a movie.


----------



## PetrB

*8 1/2 ~ Fellini*

8 1/2: Federico Fellini, with its associated inimitable Nina Rota soundtrack 
Something triggered looking it up to post as link, then thought, Hmmmm, been I while, maybe I'll visit that one again

Trailer:




Complete Film:


----------



## PetrB

Vaneyes said:


> *Dangerous Liaisons* (1988), starring Malkovich, Close, Pfeiffer. Directed by Stephen Frears.
> Close's warm-up for this role was Fatal Attraction (1987). Malkovich had no such luxury, but nonetheless, proved a most capable sparring partner. The latter's irritating mouth purses, always skilfully caught by Frears.
> Early career appearances by Uma Thurman and Keanu Reeves.


Time I think for Miloš Forman's _Valmont_ (1989) ~ the same story w/ Colin Firth, Annette Bening, and Meg Tilly
Less 'sensational,' Tilly really seems more like a fourteen year old girl -- which was pretty impossible for Michelle Pfeiffer when _Dangerous_ was made. Colin Firth is more blase, making the off-handed bet that much more callous and shallow, and when he dallies with Tilly, what he is up to is just that much more apparently nasty / repellent


----------



## Blancrocher

Wong Kar-wai's "Happy Together." Beautiful film.


----------



## PetrB

*Dean Spanley (via Netflix)*

I have just watched one of the most remarkably well-done and sweetly moving films I've seen.
I recommend it most highly. If you do not know of it, I'd suggest you take the recommendation on faith, and don't look into anything about it, what the premise is, etc. If you rent it, I would not even read 'the squib.'

*Dean Spanley* (via Netflix)


----------



## Selby

PetrB said:


> I have just watched one of the most remarkably well-done and sweetly moving films I've seen.
> I recommend it most highly. If you do not know of it, I'd suggest you take the recommendation on faith, and don't look into anything about it, what the premise is, etc. If you rent it, I would not even read 'the squib.'
> 
> *Dean Spanley* (via Netflix)


If I take your recommendation without looking at a synopsis may I ask two questions?

Appropriate for my 5-year-old son?

Would my spouse enjoy it?

Of course you do not know her, so it is a wonderful game of hypothesis and assumption.


----------



## SimonNZ

PetrB said:


> I have just watched one of the most remarkably well-done and sweetly moving films I've seen.
> I recommend it most highly. If you do not know of it, I'd suggest you take the recommendation on faith, and don't look into anything about it, what the premise is, etc. If you rent it, I would not even read 'the squib.'
> 
> *Dean Spanley* (via Netflix)


I'll take that challenge: added to queue.


----------



## hpowders

The Squid and The Whale
Jeff Daniels
Laura Linney

An okay flick.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Prisoners (2013)

Powerful stuff with, for the most part, a highly original screenplay. Jackman is surprisingly good.


----------



## Blancrocher

The Great Beauty. Lovely scenery and a good premise. A bit too much of a one-note-song for my taste, especially given the long length. Enjoyed watching it--but probably only once.

Intend to see more by the director, Paolo Sorrentino.


----------



## Flamme

Cool flick in ''The last man on Earth'' fashion, one of the few with a black man in the lead role ... Belafonte great, I like how, at first subtle, but later more open, the issue of race and romance with a white woman, a love triangle and above all, loneliness, is inserted, perhaps best of all ''postapocaliptic movies'' I've watched ... Also i almost Kafkaesque scare in abandoned megalopolis with extraordinary dread by conducted massive buildings that are perhaps but may not be completely empty ... The film has a lot of beautiful miniatures, for example, when HB plays guitar, which is a'' MUST SEE'' ...








Excellent, from the nineties ... Who loves ''The New Jack City'', although the quite different ... I believe that the story is romanticized, but still feel some kind of sympathy for these black communists ... The film with which you can rest your brain, because of the style of the nineties and again to find out something new ...


----------



## PetrB

Mitchell said:


> If I take your recommendation without looking at a synopsis may I ask two questions?
> 
> Appropriate for my 5-year-old son?
> 
> Would my spouse enjoy it?
> 
> Of course you do not know her, so it is a wonderful game of hypothesis and assumption.


Not for a 5 year-old. No X-rated content at all, but abstracts a child might grapple with, and which you might want them to come upon later than age 5. (I suppose always, if you have a tot, you will have to at least 'read the squib' before you settle down to watch it with them 

Any one more adult in one form or another -- unless they crave only the more generic action or romance film -- I think would enjoy it a lot. It is an eccentric premise, the story elegantly taught, and overall, subtle.


----------



## Itullian

Max Manus, Man of War, excellent.
True story of a WWII saboteur.


----------



## SimonNZ

Following PetrB's recommendation: Dean Spanley, which i was very glad to have seen, particularly as I might not otherwise have been drawn to it. 

Seemingly light and whimsical at first it took hold without my being aware of it, and I can now tell had ideas and scenes I'll be remembering long afterwards. Powerful behind its subtlety and charm.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## GioCar

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 39905
> 
> 
> The Great Beauty. Lovely scenery and a good premise. A bit too much of a one-note-song for my taste, especially given the long length. Enjoyed watching it--but probably only once.
> 
> *Intend to see more by the director, Paolo Sorrentino*.


Possibly his best film so far, imo.


----------



## Rhythm

^ in glorious black & white


----------



## Il_Penseroso

The Inspector General (1949) Starring my all-time favorite comedian Danny Kaye :tiphat: and directed by Henry Koster.

Based on Gogol's play the same title.


----------



## hpowders

Swing Kids
Christian Bale
Nazi times.
Rebellious German youth endangering their lives, dancing to forbidden "Black-Jewish" music, that is, "jazz".
Sobering. 
Recommended!


----------



## hpowders

Blood Work
Clint Eastwood
Every Clint flick is worth another look.


----------



## hpowders

Prisoners
Hugh Jackman
Worthwhile.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Blood Work
> Clint Eastwood
> Every Clint flick is worth another look.


But, the re-looks are getting shorter and shorter.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Swing Kids
> Christian Bale
> Nazi times.
> Rebellious German youth endangering their lives, dancing to forbidden "Black-Jewish" music, that is, "jazz".
> Sobering.
> Recommended!


Keaton, Bale, and Clooney as Batmen? Still can't get over that. 

I think it's time for a vicious Batman. Any nominees?


----------



## aleazk

hpowders, you are really being faithful to your pithy motto in these film reviews!


----------



## DeepR

Michael Clayton

Excellent movie all around, need to watch it again sometime to catch all the details.


----------



## JCarmel

'Saving Mr Banks'...
I'd been really looking-forward to this one! In the end, I got fed-up with it half the way through. But what made it worth my while borrowing from the local library was to see just how _very_ like Gloria Swanson (Sunset Boulevard) Emma Thomson was looking in the dated make-up. I like Emma lots & enjoy her performances, so I knew she was an Aries but I had to check out Gloria....
I'd recommend the film for that remarkable physical similarity, to the miniscule minority of people who link physical appearance with astro chart data & are visiting this site (in other words basically, I'm talking to myself!....That said, I shall be hanging-around the Pearly Gates, waiting for all you to come & say...'Sorry for doubting, JCarmel...Oh Wise One!"...) 
Otherwise, the film is much too long-winded, with insufficiently-interesting subject matter for a film over two hours long & over-burdened with flashback scenes from 'Pamela Travers' supposed childhood.


----------



## Crudblud

_Le Plaisir_ (Max Ophüls)

Ophüls is one of those directors who frames every shot like a painting, the sheer beauty of the camera work in this particular film even makes up for parts in which the middle story (of three, after Guy de Maupassant) starts to drag. I don't think it's a dramatic masterpiece, but it is good, and simply as a piece of cinema it is masterful.


----------



## Crudblud

_7th Heaven_ (Frank Borzage)

Classic silent romance with Janet Gaynor as the abused sister of an alcoholic criminal of some sort. She is rescued from one of her sister's attacks by a sewer cleaner and circumstances force her to pose as his wife, the rest pretty much goes from there. It's often crazily melodramatic, plenty of it doesn't make a whole lot of sense, but there's a magic captured in the combination of visuals, music and text, such that I found myself willingly going along with it no matter what happened.


----------



## hpowders

E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial

Again for the third time.
Can't help it.
His voice sounds like my 11th grade Spanish teacher's, Mrs. Saiz.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial
> 
> Again for the third time.
> Can't help it.
> His voice sounds like my 11th grade Spanish teacher's, Mrs. Saiz.


That's too damn funny. I thought I was the only one with teachers-of-Xmas-past rattling around in my head.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> That's too damn funny. I thought I was the only one with teachers-of-Xmas-past rattling around in my head.


The teachers I remember best were the funny, pithy ones.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> The teachers I remember best were the funny, pithy ones.


Germane to a Community Forum thread, I must now wonder.


----------



## KenOC

Last night watched _American Hustle_, based (loosely) on AbScam in the 70s. Lots of gigantic period cars and over-the-top clothes. Sting movie, comedy, or soap opera? Kind of a confused mixture, and a bit slow. But good acting, a nice final twist.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Germane to a Community Forum thread, I must now wonder.


They taught me well. Speak short-ly and carry a big stick.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bruno Monsaingeon's biopic of "Mademoiselle Nadia Boulanger." Worth watching if you're interested in the famous teacher.


----------



## Bimperl

Besides "_GrudgeMatch_" with Sly Stallone & Bobby D, only other recent one - _Mozart/The Life and Loves of Mozart_ starring Oskar Werner, and wonder if anyone else has seen it? I'm assuming _Annie Gottlieb_ (as portrayed by Johanna Matz), may have been based on Nancy (Anna) Storace (?)


----------



## samurai

Via Netflix, *The Astronaut's Wife*, starring Charlize Theron and Johnny Depp. I thought the movie opened with an intersting premise--alien takeover of a body and mind without the person looking any different--but the ending was kind of muddled and illogical, as if it couldn't decide whether it wanted to be a "clone" {sorry!} of *Invasion Of The Body Snatchers or not.
*I was intrigued enough by it, however, that I have bought the book, in the hopes of finding an answer to this burning question, and also to see if its coda is any more satisfying and coherent.


----------



## samurai

Via Netflix, *The Astronaut's Wife*, starring Charlize Theron and Johnny Depp. I thought the movie opened with an interesting premise--alien takeover of a body and mind without the person looking any different--but the ending was kind of muddled and illogical, as if it couldn't decide whether it wanted to be a "clone" {sorry!} of *Invasion Of The Body Snatchers or not.
*I was intrigued enough by it, however, that I have bought the book, in the hopes of finding an answer to this burning question, and also to see if its coda is any more satisfying and coherent.


----------



## Nightman

Star Trek: First Contact. I know all of the TNG movies are terrible...but I have to watch them, it's TNG ;-;


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Sweetest Thing* (2002), starring Cameron Diaz and Christina Applegate. Childish humor, which fits the bill for me sometimes...though, I couldn't stick around to The End for this one.










Ms Diaz's career has garnered 4 Golden Globe and 3 SAG noms. No Oscar noms yet. Let us pray.


----------



## Crudblud

_Sideways_ (Alexander Payne)

I was initially not too impressed with _Sideways_, beginning as it does in a very shallow "two dudes hit the road to par-tay!" mode, but this is eventually eased off as the film shifts into darker, sometimes even metaphysical territory. I think in context the opening is given something of a get out of jail free (maybe more like a get out of jail for £10) card by the much richer second half, in which the apparent shallow qualities of the former are given some depth and meaning.

The film does suffer from a tonal imbalance, where it can't quite decide if it wants to be a light hearted buddy movie or an absurdist black comedy, and there are helpings of both coming at the audience in awkward rhythms which I don't think the writer/director is quite able to pull off. I think this is also in part down to the acting, which is highly uneven, like the actors have emotional on/off switches they keep accidentally knocking against the furniture during conversations.

There are, conversely, scenes that are both cleverly written and movingly portrayed. One very intimate interaction between Paul Giamatti and Virginia Madsen, ostensibly about why they like their favourite wines, has a subtlety and complexity that the film manages to reach only in its very best moments, and this can leave some other parts of the film feeling a little dull by comparison.

The problems with this film cannot be solely attributed to the uneven writing and acting, much of the time I found the music to be far and away the worst offender, often becoming intrusive in scenes that would have been better silent. A lot of the more poignant or even funny moments, even in the scene I mentioned above, are abruptly foreshortened by incoming music "bits", and I use that word because there doesn't seem to be a score so much as a pool of stock bits they dip into from time to time.

Watching _Sideways_, there is this nagging feeling I can't quite shake, and the feeling is that I'm watching a "serious" film which borrows some of the aesthetic values of '90s teen comedy. For me it does have enough good stuff in it to outweigh the bad overall, and it did make me laugh out loud many times, but it is not the film it seems to want to be, and I think many of its themes, particularly depression, anxiety, loneliness, and writing, have all been explored better by Charlie Kaufman in his films _Adaptation _and _Synecdoche, New York_.

Ultimately, _Sideways_ is pretty good, but it should be great.


----------



## Vaneyes

Thanks for the mention. I love *Sideways* (2004). Two buddies with completely different personalities/outlooks hit the road. The free-spirited one (Thomas Haden Church) continuously tells his introverted pal (Paul Giamatti) who's escaping from a sad relationship, "Don't go to the dark side," but the dark side is still too easy a refuge for his tender-hearted friend. :tiphat:


----------



## Blue Hour

:tiphat:​


----------



## Cheyenne

Crudblud said:


> Watching _Sideways_, there is this nagging feeling I can't quite shake, and the feeling is that I'm watching a "serious" film which borrows some of the aesthetic values of '90s teen comedy. For me it does have enough good stuff in it to outweigh the bad overall, and it did make me laugh out loud many times, but it is not the film it seems to want to be, and I think many of its themes, particularly depression, anxiety, loneliness, and writing, have all been explored better by Charlie Kaufman in his films _Adaptation _and _Synecdoche, New York_.
> 
> Ultimately, _Sideways_ is pretty good, but it should be great.


I have it too. I liked _Citizen Ruth_, _Election_, and _About Schmidt_ -- but Sideways didn't work for me: not in full.


----------



## Blancrocher

Louis Malle's "Atlantic City"--probably my favorite film from this director, in large part because the presence of Burt Lancaster.


----------



## GreenMamba

The Trip, with Steve Coogan and Rob Brydon.

Actually a little like a stripped down version of Sideways. Replace California with Northern England, womanizing with doing impressions, etc. I thought it was funny.


----------



## Antiquarian

Captain America : The Winter Soldier


----------



## hpowders

12 Years A Slave
Depressing and inevitably, uplifting.


----------



## Couac Addict

Black Dynamite....where else am I going to see a fight scene between Lincoln and Nixon?


----------



## Guest

Kill Bill II - pure Tarantino _tontarias_ but enjoyable.


----------



## aleazk

TalkingHead said:


> Kill Bill II - pure Tarantino _tontarias_ but enjoyable.


Did you mean _tonterías_?

Edit:... I'm a _tonto_... I didn't notice the play between Tarantino and tonterías: tontarias... jeez,I need a coffee!


----------



## samurai

aleazk said:


> Did you mean _tonterías_?
> 
> Edit:... I'm a _tonto_... I didn't notice the play between Tarantino and tonterías: tontarias... jeez,I need a coffee!


Pray tell, what are tontarias/tonterias?


----------



## aleazk

samurai said:


> Pray tell, what are tontarias/tonterias?


You could say tonterías is a polite way of saying "rubbish, bullsh.it". In English, I guess you would say poppycock.


----------



## samurai

aleazk said:


> You could say tonterías is a polite way of saying "rubbish, bullsh.it". In English, I guess you would say poppycock.


@ aleazk, Thanks for the translation. :tiphat:


----------



## samurai

On netflix, *Pirate Radio*, starring Philip Seymour Hoffman {how I miss him, what a great actor} and Kenneth Branagh. Very interesting and entertaining--and apparently true account--of the BBC's efforts to ban rock and roll in the UK circa 1966.T
his caused a bunch of intrepid free thinkers and rock and roll lovers to beam some truly Golden Age rock from a ship somewhere in the North Sea. Prominent among the groups featured in this {great soundtrack} are The Who, Kinks, Stones and a little Hendrix {not enough for me, though}. Although the government tries with all its might to shut them down and their ship eventually sinks, this has a very happy ending. Long live rock and roll! :cheers:


----------



## samurai

On* Netflix*, *Pirate Radio*, starring Philip Seymour Hoffman {how I miss him, what a great actor} and Kenneth Branagh. Very interesting and entertaining--and apparently true account--of the BBC's efforts to ban rock and roll in the UK circa 1966. This has impelled a bunch of intrepid free thinkers and rock and roll lovers to beam some truly Golden Age rock from a ship somewhere in the North Sea. Prominent among the groups featured in this {great soundtrack} are The Who, Kinks, Stones and a little Hendrix {not enough for me, though}. Although the government tries with all its might to shut them down and their ship eventually sinks, this has a very happy ending. Long live rock and roll! 
:cheers:
Many of these songs could have served as the soundtrack/backdrop to my younger years, as I'm sure they did for many of my generation. Brought back a lot of memories, both not all of them fond, but all of them nostalgic.


----------



## Morimur

aleazk said:


> You could say tonterías is a polite way of saying "rubbish, bullsh.it". In English, I guess you would say poppycock.


What about 'Pendejadas'? Is that kosher?


----------



## SimonNZ

Only Lovers Left Alive (Jim Jarmusch)

everything visual was pretty great

everything involving dialogue was...remarkably clumsy


----------



## Blancrocher

SimonNZ said:


> Only Lovers Left Alive (Jim Jarmusch)
> 
> everything visual was pretty great
> 
> everything involving dialogue was...remarkably clumsy


He's got a great eye--and _can_ make brilliant films (Down by Law being his masterpiece, imo). But I haven't enjoyed any of his movies after Night on Earth very much, and had decided to avoid this one altogether.


----------



## Morimur

Blancrocher said:


> He's got a great eye--and _can_ make brilliant films (Down by Law being his masterpiece, imo). But I haven't enjoyed any of his movies after Night on Earth very much, and had decided to avoid this one altogether.


Jarmusch is not a 'complete' filmmaker. The last film of his I saw was 'Ghostdog: The Way of the Samurai'. It was enjoyable, even if flawed and inconsequential.


----------



## Delilah

I am learning French, so I decided to go through all films with Monica Bellucci (French ones) because I love her so much. When I ran out of French movies I started watching the English movies she starred in. Watched 'She Hate Me' yesterday and still trying to recover from how mind-numbingly stupid that thing was. Monica ended up appearing in the film for about 15 minutes also :/ I'll try and choose more wisely next time.


----------



## GreenMamba

Lovely But Lethal, an old Columbo TV movie with Vincent Price, Martin Sheen and Vera Miles.


----------



## hpowders

Vincent Price is always the bad one in those movies.

The Price to pay for being a heavy, I guess.


----------



## PetrB

hpowders said:


> Was dragged kicking and screaming in front of the TV this evening to watch the chick flick "Mother and Child" with Naomi Watts and Annette Benning.
> 
> I would rather have sat through a performance of Schubert's 9th symphony with all repeats taken!!!
> 
> The things I do for love. I should get a medal!!!


You can retaliate with Annette Benning in _Running with scissors._


----------



## Guest

Finally, _Seven Samurai_.

I know it's corny to say it (especially here among some who would object if I were to say this about Beethoven's Ninth) but...

...what's all the hype about? At times it felt like watching a Mack Sennett comedy. What I took to be the Japanese melodramatic style took some getting used to; the battle scenes were limp; the acting variable.

On the plus side, the slower pastoral scenes were beautiful and some of the framing was striking.
But one of the greatest? It's not on my list.


----------



## SimonNZ

Do you have the Criterion dvd of Seven Samurai? If so you need to hear (and watch) Michael Jeck's now-legendary commentary, one of the very first commentaries from the days of laserdiscs, and still the model that all others aspire to. It will answer all your questions thoroughly and persuasively.

But yeah, most first time viewers of the film find it hard to acclimatize to a film that has all the martial-arts props, yet is not at all part of that tradition or genre. It definitely rewards perseverance. its deep humanity and its art are found not in the broad gestures but in the numberless perfectly formed and controlled tiny details and hints.

edit: I should also have asked if it was the full three and a half hour version you saw or the butchered two and a half hour version? That's going to make a huge difference.


----------



## JCarmel

I have the BFI issue of some years ago, Simon...have you noticed this latest Blu-ray edition available through Zavvi?.....
Update...I think the Criterion is still considered pretty fine!


----------



## Guest

SimonNZ said:


> Do you have the Criterion dvd of Seven Samurai? If so you need to hear (and watch) Michael Jeck's now-legendary commentary, one of the very first commentaries from the days of laserdiscs, and still the model that all others aspire to. It will answer all your questions thoroughly and persuasively.
> 
> But yeah, most first time viewers of the film find it hard to acclimatize to a film that has all the martial-arts props, yet is not at all part of that tradition or genre. It definitely rewards perseverance. its deep humanity and its art are found not in the broad gestures but in the numberless perfectly formed and controlled tiny details and hints.
> 
> edit: I should also have asked if it was the full three and a half hour version you saw or the butchered two and a half hour version? That's going to make a huge difference.


Broadcast on TV, the full version running at 209 minutes, I think. It was certainly an endurance test, though I have no problem with long movies generally. The 'martial-arts' was not an issue for me. In fact, if it had been a martial arts movie, I'd have been much less likely to watch it. From the way Kurosawa is written about, I was expecting something more like a David Lean epic.


----------



## JCarmel

I think there are many things ....movies included...that were so very memorable in our past but do not necessarily stand-up to our full scrutiny now.


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. *Efrem Zimbalist, Jr*.

AP report (YT):







Obituary:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/efrem-zimbalist-jr-dead-star-700983


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> R.I.P. *Efrem Zimbalist, Jr*.


His father of course was Efrem Zimbalist, Sr. (no surprise there) who was a famous musician and head of the Curtis Institute of Music. And his son didn't have to wear a monocle and play a Nazi jailer to find his own television fame.


----------



## mirepoix

'Nelly et Monsieur Arnaud' - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113947/
I think Michel Serrault is always great to watch.
Also, there's one shot in this where Emmanuelle Béart is sitting in front of an old CRT style monitor and her face is lit just wonderfully.


----------



## GreenMamba

Grand Hotel Budapest.

I've always have mixed feelings about Wes Anderson, but I think this is his best.


----------



## samurai

On *Netflix,* *Metropolis.* As *Citizen Kane *would prove to be some years later, this film was ahead of its time in the absoltely stunning special effects it introduced and employed, all in black and white, which made them no less effective. This was also a silent film, shot in 1927 and directed by Fritz Lang.


----------



## bobsgrock

Ulysses: a 1967 adaptation based, obviously, on the universally renowned James Joyce novel. One has to admire the filmmakers' bravery and ambition at tackling such a project. In many ways, they do attempt to recreate the sense of stream of consciousness and in some sequences, it gives one a feeling of bewilderment and astonishment. However, it probably fails in comparison (I haven't read the novel) but one should remember that cinema and literature are two vastly different (if still somewhat similar) formats.


----------



## GreenMamba

Harry Brown, with Michael Caine


----------



## Wood

SimonNZ said:


> Do you have the Criterion dvd of Seven Samurai? If so you need to hear (and watch) Michael Jeck's now-legendary commentary, one of the very first commentaries from the days of laserdiscs, and still the model that all others aspire to. It will answer all your questions thoroughly and persuasively.
> 
> But yeah, most first time viewers of the film find it hard to acclimatize to a film that has all the martial-arts props, yet is not at all part of that tradition or genre. It definitely rewards perseverance. its deep humanity and its art are found not in the broad gestures but in the numberless perfectly formed and controlled tiny details and hints.
> 
> edit: I should also have asked if it was the full three and a half hour version you saw or the butchered two and a half hour version? That's going to make a huge difference.


Roger Ebert is helpful, he quotes Jeck in his review:

http://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/great-movie-the-seven-samurai-1954

As a general point, I find it not uncommon to go through bored phases in the greatest movies, including this one. Godard is the director which springs to mind most in this regard.

I can often only 'get' these films by reflecting on them for some time after watching them. So whilst every scene counts, the relevance of them doesn't seem to become apparent until later.

Also, the master auteurs are less likely to use hooks to artificially sustain interest.


----------



## Wood

*Charles Crichton* _Hue and Cry_ (1947) The first Ealing Comedy. It has a tremendously powerful setting in bombed out London plus a sewer scene referenced in Reed's later The Third Man. As the decades roll by it becomes more interesting to see what one's parents world was like when they were young. This film, however superficial, provides some interesting background in that regard.


----------



## tdc

Watched a Fellini film recently a director I was not previously familiar with - _Satyricon_

I'm not sure how this compares with his other work, but words that come to mind in describing this film experience - Bizarre, beautiful, disturbing, funny, brilliant. I can certainly see how a director like David Lynch would be influenced by this guy. A very artistic and dream-like film.


----------



## Blue Hour

*Dekalog: 1 - 10* ~ *Krzysztof Kieslowski*​


----------



## samurai

Via* Netflix, Take Shelter*, starring Michael Shannon and Jessica Chastain. Explores the often intersecting worlds of mental illness, obsession, paranoia and--ultimately--"reality". Very low key and effectively done.


----------



## Blancrocher

A fine--and occasionally quite affecting--documentary of the pianist Maria Yudina:


----------



## JCarmel

Over the last few days, I have watched 24 episodes of the US Drama 'Homeland' starring Claire Danes and Damian Lewis.
I was_ most _impressed indeed with the acting of the Principals & the whole drama held my attention throughout what was a mini marathon of TV watching!


----------



## Rhythm

Blancrocher said:


> A fine--and occasionally quite affecting--documentary of the pianist Maria Yudina:


Thank You. I'm watching it now.

There are female musicians I would love to have been acquainted with, allowing no worries while chatting at a quiet kitchen table, snacking amongst acquaintances. She is one. Another is Nadia B. And thanks to females everywhere, here on Mother's Day.


----------



## Blancrocher

Rhythm said:


> Thank You. I'm watching it now.
> 
> There are female musicians I would love to have been acquainted with, allowing no worries while chatting at a quiet kitchen table, snacking amongst acquaintances. She is one. Another is Nadia B. And thanks to females everywhere, here on Mother's Day.


In case you missed it, here is the documentary of Nadia I posted the other day: 




I'd especially like to have had the chance to talk to Maria (a really remarkable person), whose private life really does seem to have been extraordinarily private. I've noticed that Russians of her generation tend to be quite reticent about things I shouldn't be curious about!


----------



## lupinix

I believe it was "Would you rather?"


----------



## Rhythm

The "15 characters" thingie is maddening :lol: I thought the tip we got from another poster would work, but not always, it seems.

*My responses* to Blancrocher.

In case you missed it, here is the documentary of Nadia I posted the other day: 




*I didn't miss it . Thanks, again. I've stacked her videos over the years*.​
I'd especially like to have had the chance to talk to Maria (a really remarkable person), whose private life really does seem to have been extraordinarily private.

*You got it, and, rightly so*.​
I've noticed that Russians of her generation tend to be quite reticent about things I shouldn't be curious about!

*To a certain extent, she, like many females, will imply, for those who are already empathetic. *​


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Other Woman* (2014, Trailer), starring Cameron Diaz. Don Johnson is in this, remember him? Directed by Nick Cassavetes (son of John Cassavetes and Gena Rowlands). Another conspiracy-against-man film, that does nothing for anyone involved with this film, except a paycheck. Reason enough for Hollywood. 5 minutes in the theatre, then straight to airlines, cable, and DVD.


----------



## Pysmythe

Last night I watched 'La Vie en Rose'. Best film I've seen in a while. Quite moving. Normally, I'm more of a mind to pistol whip accordian-players, but Piaf's unique voice accompanying one makes all the difference.


----------



## Wood

*Wim Wenders * The American friend


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Moulin Rouge on BluRay. Fabulous colour.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Cannes 2014*

Opened today. Here's the red carpet (YT) for Grace de Monaco (Nicole Kidman). The little guy in the cap (5' 5") is the film's director Olivier Dahan, whose squabbling with distributor Harvey Weinstein has been quite loud. Weinstein has found other things to do during ten days of Cannes. No release date for the US, yet.






Related (incl. trailer):

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/cannes-harvey-weinstein-will-not-703992

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/official-weinstein-closes-deal-retain-704008

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/video-nicole-kidmans-grace-monaco-686458

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2095649/


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

I heard the Grace Kelly movie wasn't loved particularly by the family.


----------



## Delilah

Trois Couleurs: Bleu (Three Colors: Blue), it's obviously a trilogy with colors white and red being the sequels, and this is the first one of the three I've seen, so I am not sure of the orders. All 3 movies have different stories. The film I watched had potential, but the whole thing made me feel empty at the end. It has a lot of good reviews, so it's just a matter of personal taste I guess. Charming OST nonetheless.


----------



## Vaneyes

RudyKens said:


> I heard the Grace Kelly movie wasn't loved particularly by the family.


I would think not. There was a scandal coming out of that family almost every month for decades. I exaggerate only slightly.

For whatever reasons, distributor Weinstein wanted a lighter handling of it. Director Dahan has resisted. We'll see what North America ends up with...way beyond the European releases in May and June.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Moms' Night Out* (2014, trailer). More Hollywood nonsense, racing with others for DVD five-dollar bins.


----------



## GreenMamba

Vaneyes said:


> *Cannes 2014*
> 
> Opened today. Here's the red carpet (YT) for Grace de Monaco (Nicole Kidman). The little guy in the cap (5' 5") is the film's director Olivier Dahan, whose squabbling with distributor Harvey Weinstein has  been quite loud. Weinstein has found other things to do during ten days of Cannes. No release date for the US, yet.


Apparently, the film is horrible.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Million Dollar Arm* (2014, trailer). A sports movie usually gets a longer look from me. And i like Jon Hamm, Bill Paxton, and Alan Arkin.

This storyline? Well, stranger things have happened in The Wide World of Sports. I could be tempted to actually go to a movie house for this one. On a rainy afternoon.


----------



## Wood

*Billy Wilder * Double indemnity


----------



## SimonNZ

Delilah said:


> Trois Couleurs: Bleu (Three Colors: Blue), it's obviously a trilogy with colors white and red being the sequels, and this is the first one of the three I've seen, so I am not sure of the orders. All 3 movies have different stories. The film I watched had potential, but the whole thing made me feel empty at the end. It has a lot of good reviews, so it's just a matter of personal taste I guess. Charming OST nonetheless.


Stick with them, because Blue is probably the weakest of the three. When I saw them at the cinema Red was the favorite for me and pretty much everyone I knew. But last time I saw them, about six or seven years ago, I was surprised by how well the more understated and austere White holds up.


----------



## aleazk

I look forward for this one:


----------



## Vaneyes

Hopefully, there will be a Mr. Constable.


----------



## Guest

_Godzilla_.

Great popcorn movie! Great Godzilla moments. Don't go expecting meaningful or Art.


----------



## GreenMamba

Lifeboat. Hitchcock.


----------



## Pip

David Lean's "Hobson's Choice" UK 1953 with Charles Laughton and John Mills - one of the greats.


----------



## Morimur

'Gravity'. Great film by Cuaron.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

The "Fantomas" trilogy from 1964-66, all three films. A bit naive for today, but delightful and full of humor.


----------



## Blancrocher

American Hustle. This one disappointed me: I was hoping for a sneaky plot involving a complex con job, and instead got sentimental drivel about a bunch of dumba***s.


----------



## KenOC

Blancrocher said:


> American Hustle. This one disappointed me: I was hoping for a sneaky plot involving a complex con job, and instead got sentimental drivel about a bunch of dumba***s.


Agree totally. Some nice old cars, though.

And the only sympathetic guy in the flick goes to prison.


----------



## Deontologist

Hi, KenOC.
Yesterday watched The Shooting Party.

http://www.amazon.com/Shooting-Part...qid=1400433351&sr=1-1&keywords=shooting+party

It is a nice "little" film--not a big-budget job. The dialogue seemed a little stilted, and hence some of the acting seemed rather wooden. However, James Mason was very good, and likewise Edward Fox.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Young Frankenstein* (Outtakes, 1974).


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> *Young Frankenstein* (Outtakes, 1974).


I have to get this. Sounds like a lot of fun and fun is my middle name.
Well, actually it's Romulus.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Philomena. It was very well done considering it had Steve Coogan as the lead, writer and co-producer. A very distressing tale and worthy of a watch.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

The Bourne Identity.

Tonight it's Ultimatum and tomorrow Supremacy.


----------



## KnulpJose

The last three in order. Alejandro Jodorowsky - The Holy Mountain. 
Ingmar Bergman - Wild Strawberries
Dario Argento - Suspiria 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqbJHbP61PY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RzOCwer-gc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srQfWZZVcKA


----------



## Le Beau Serge

*Stalker - 1979 (Andrei Tarkovsky: Director)*​


----------



## samurai

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 42173
> 
> 
> American Hustle. This one disappointed me: I was hoping for a sneaky plot involving a complex con job, and instead got sentimental drivel about a bunch of dumba***s.


Hi, BR. I'd humbly recommend *The Italian Job, The Score and The Sting;* I think all of these would eminently satisfy the criterion you listed above.


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix, Ironweed,* starring Meryl Streep, Jack Nicholson and Fred Gwynne {he of Car 54 and My Cousin Vinny fame, and one of my all time favorite actors}. This all-star cast simply "knocks it out of the park" in recounting William Kennedy's Depression Era story of some good people caught up in the hardscrabble streets of Albany. Kudos to all!


----------



## samurai

*The Red Tent,* starring Sean Connery, Claudia Cardinale and Peter Finch, which tells the true life story of famed Norwegian explorer Roald Amundsen's courageous--but ultimately failed--effort to rescue a stranded Italian air crew who tried to be the first humans to successfully fly to the North Pole via dirigible in 1928. Connery as Amundsen and Finch as the much maligned--but later exonerated--Italian air commander, General Umbile, really carry it off. The cinematography is stunning as well. *Almost* didn't notice Claudia Cardinale at all.


----------



## Vaneyes

samurai said:


> Hi, BR. I'd humbly recommend *The Italian Job, The Score and The Sting;* I think all of these would eminently satisfy the criterion you listed above.


Can I add *The Game *(1997) and *Ripley's Game* (2002), also?


----------



## samurai

Vaneyes said:


> Can I add *The Game *(1997) and *Ripley's Game* (2002), also?


Is that the one starring Michael Douglas?


----------



## Vaneyes

samurai said:


> Is that the one starring Michael Douglas?


Yes, and Sean Penn.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119174/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0265651/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


----------



## mirepoix

'Forbidden Planet' - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0049223/

Leslie Nielsen in a straight role, Walter Pidgeon, Anne Francis/legs, Disney animation staff, monsters from the id, - all good stuff.


----------



## KenOC

Don't forget the music by Louis and Bebe Barron. If I'm not mistaken, this was the first movie with an all-electronic score.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^ yes, of course - http://www.effectrode.com/magnetic-delay/louis-barron-pioneer-of-tube-audio-effects/


----------



## Wood

*DERCOURT *The Page Turner (2006)

Classical music revenge drama in the style of Chabrol, directed by professional violist.










Features music by Bach, Schubert & Shostakovich. Several themes from the world of classical music are covered, such as stage fright and tendinitis for pianists, plus the ruthless competitive nature of the industry.


----------



## Vaneyes

News item. Sharon Stone is back! Pass the aspirin, please.

https://ca.celebrity.yahoo.com/photos/sharon-stone-s-wild-night-at-cannes-1400690191-slideshow/


----------



## Blancrocher

Saw a few episodes of the latest season of "Walking Dead" (first I'd heard of it). I'm generally not a fan of the zombie-apocalypse genre, but this seems uncommonly well done in terms of production values, pacing, and psychology. I was thinking of starting from the beginning, but it's probably too suspenseful for my late-night viewing.

Recommended to those who aren't as squeamish as I am.

*p.s.* Thanks for the tip, Wood--I'll check that one out. And I'll recommend Chabrol's "La Ceremonie" to anyone who hasn't seen it--amazing movie.


----------



## Guest

I watched about 25 minutes of *Ender's Game* before ejecting the disc and happily returning it to Netflix.


----------



## hpowders

Oklahoma
Hugh Jackman
Surprisingly good!


----------



## Vaneyes

Cannes film fest scandals...tame by today's standards.

http://cf.cnn.com/2014/05/16/showbiz/cannes-2014-controversies/?iref=obinsite

The 67th Festival is nearing the end.

http://www.festival-cannes.com/en.html


----------



## Marschallin Blair




----------



## Levanda

I managed to watch five hours La Révolution française vow I did enjoyed. I would recommend to see it is available on youtube with English subtitles.


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix, The Mark of Cain, *a documentary exploring the brutal world of Soviet prisons, and the important role tatoos play in defining and enforcing its rigid "caste" system. One example of how prison often accurately reflects its societal values is that many of the older prisoners--imprisoned during the Communists' reign of terror--have Stalin and Lenin tatoos, hoping--and often suceeding--in their quest for more lenient treatment from the judges and penal officials because of this.
My interest was especially piqued by this film--as, after spending more than 60 years on this earth--I have finally decided--after much agonizing deliberation and thought--to get my first tat in a week or two. Rest assured, however, that it most definitely won't be of either Stalin or Lenin--or, for that matter--any other politician, dead or alive.


----------



## samurai

*The Green Mile,* starring Tom Hanks, David Morse, Michael Clarke, James DeMunn, Barry Pepper, Harry Dean Stanton and James Cromwell. Miracles may well happen, but always at a price, and often at the expense of both the innocent as well as the guilty. Via *Netflix.*


----------



## KenOC

The Hobbit, Desolation of Smaug. Not as much of a snoozer as I expected, but from from tippy-top drawer. At least the irritations of Frodo are absent.


----------



## hpowders

High Crimes
Morgan Freeman
Ashley Judd

One thing I've been discovering-Morgan Freeman has made A LOT OF FILMS!!!!

Recommended!


----------



## Jos

Went to see "Godzilla" with a mate and our sons. In superduper S-max ultra widescreen 3D. Beers for us, cola for the boys and lots of popcorn (salt).
Couldn't get the lyrics from Frank Zappa's "cheapness" out of my mind. "Bullets can't stop it, rockets can't stop it, we may have to use NUCLEAR FORCE !!!" 
A bit dissapointing was that some of the buildings stayed intact....otherwise: go see it with an 11year old

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Vaneyes

samurai said:


> *The Green Mile,* starring Tom Hanks, David Morse, Michael Clarke, James DeMunn, Barry Pepper, Harry Dean Stanton and James Cromwell. Miracles may well happen, but always at a price, and often at the expense of both the innocent as well as the guilty. Via *Netflix.*


Michael Clarke Duncan (1957 - 2012) R.I.P.


----------



## samurai

Vaneyes said:


> Michael Clarke Duncan (1957 - 2012) R.I.P.


Yes, he was a good actor; sorry I didn't get his name right.


----------



## Cantabile

Terry Gilliam's zany, dystopic BRAZIL - it just gets better and more prescient as the years go by .....


----------



## Guest

Jos said:


> Went to see "Godzilla" with a mate and our sons. In superduper S-max ultra widescreen 3D. Beers for us, cola for the boys and lots of popcorn (salt).
> Couldn't get the lyrics from Frank Zappa's "cheapness" out of my mind. "Bullets can't stop it, rockets can't stop it, we may have to use NUCLEAR FORCE !!!"
> A bit dissapointing was that some of the buildings stayed intact....otherwise: go see it with an 11year old
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


I went to see it AGAIN, this time with my sons (24 and 25) on IMAX 3D. Build up seemed slower this time, but the payoff was more satisfying, and it was fun spotting the umpteen Spielberg and the odd Kubrick references, not to mention the standard religious themes.


----------



## Taggart

Just watched Tous Les Matins Du Monde on YouTube with Depardieu père et fils as Marin Marais in a study of his relationship with Monsieur de Sainte Colombe.










Although the characters are historical the plot seems somewhat implausible. The music by Jordi Savall is excellent. The opening sections of the film promise much, but the story fails to warm up, partly because of the implausibility of the plot.

We found that there was some unintentional humour, possibly in the subtitles, toward the end. There was one line similar to "your tiny hand is frozen" (*not* hand) which had us in stitches.

An interesting study of some elements of French Baroque.


----------



## hpowders

^^^^Typical viewing day in mainstream merry olde England.


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> Just watched Tous Les Matins Du Monde on YouTube with Depardieu père et fils as Marin Marais in a study of his relationship with Monsieur de Sainte Colombe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the characters are historical the plot seems somewhat implausible. The music by Jordi Savall is excellent. The opening sections of the film promise much, but the story fails to warm up, partly because of the implausibility of the plot.
> 
> We found that there was some unintentional humour, possibly in the subtitles, toward the end. There was one line similar to "your tiny hand is frozen" (*not* hand) which had us in stitches.
> 
> An interesting study of some elements of French Baroque.


A very enjoyable film, and one that opened my ears to the joys of Marais - thanks to Jordi Savall. Sad to realize that Depardieu's son later died.


----------



## Ingélou

Sad indeed. I hadn't realised.

I can't say that we enjoyed the film; at the beginning, yes. But it was an experience we were glad to have, and the music, as you say, paid for all.

(*This link says a little more about Monsieur de Sainte Colombe:*
http://www.hoasm.org/VIID/SainteColombe.html

*From this the implausible film plot was derived - I was going to point out the absurd extrapolations, but maybe I shouldn't spoil it....*)


----------



## Guest

Last night at the cinéma I saw *The Homesman* (with Tommy Lee Jones and Hilary Swank in leading roles). Absolute knock-out film: beautifully understated, stunning cinematography, gritty, funny, sad, at times heart-wrenching. Loved it. Kept thinking that it would have made a great Clint Eastwood film.


----------



## SimonNZ

Inside Llewyn Davis (Coen Brothers)

Perfectly watchable and well intentioned, but everywhere a little underdeveloped and occasionally phoned in. A few great moments (a knock-out audition using the Child Ballad "Queen Jane" met with a poker faced F.Murray Abraham saying "I'm not seeing any money in this".).

Having a young Bob Dylan turn up at the end I found the biggest misstep and left a bad aftertaste, as it seems to me to contradict much of the character study and "message" that came before.

For all the attention to detail in the set design etc, there's zero paid to politics, race, gender roles or class. Constant easily avoided anachronisms in the dialogue throughout.


----------



## GreenMamba

SimonNZ said:


> Having a young Bob Dylan turn up at the end I found the biggest misstep and left a bad aftertaste, as it seems to me to contradict much of the character study and "message" that came before.


Dylan was the last kick in the ribs for Llewyn. The Times reporter at the gig was obviously not going to write about Davis, but about Dylan, whose rise would slam the door on Davis' future once and for all.

I do think Abraham was very good in a small role. Salieri seems to be making a bit of a comeback (he was in The Grand Budapest Hotel as well).


----------



## Blancrocher

TalkingHead said:


> Last night at the cinéma I saw *The Homesman* (with Tommy Lee Jones and Hilary Swank in leading roles). Absolute knock-out film: beautifully understated, stunning cinematography, gritty, funny, sad, at times heart-wrenching. Loved it. Kept thinking that it would have made a great Clint Eastwood film.


If for no other reason, I might watch the movie to see Tommy Lee Jones do something different than relentlessly hunt down an innocent person at the behest of the state. Making his own movies has really given him a chance to extend himself as an actor.


----------



## Vaneyes

TalkingHead said:


> Last night at the cinéma I saw *The Homesman* (with Tommy Lee Jones and Hilary Swank in leading roles). Absolute knock-out film: beautifully understated, stunning cinematography, gritty, funny, sad, at times heart-wrenching. Loved it. Kept thinking that it would have made a great Clint Eastwood film.


Wondering (not really) where Swank and her enormous teeth have gone.


----------



## SimonNZ

GreenMamba said:


> Dylan was the last kick in the ribs for Llewyn. The Times reporter at the gig was obviously not going to write about Davis, but about Dylan, whose rise would slam the door on Davis' future once and for all.


Perhaps so, but throughout the film Llewyn's irrascability and mooching were preseented as his "fatal flaws" that stopped him from getting on. The problem there is that Bob, much as I love his music, was in those days a way bigger a-hole and user of people than Llewyn is ever shown to be. Or even if his fatal flaw was meant to be his uncompromising (unlike Timberlake doing novelty tunes) then showing the equally uncompromising Bob on the brink of stardom is just as confusing.


----------



## JCarmel

I've just finished watching 'Series Three' of 'Breaking Bad'...& left with a 'cliff-hanger' of a storyline to Series Four, so I shall be dangling in mid-air until the queue at North Yorkshire Libraries for the 4th series, reduces from the 5 folks in front of me to nil>
What great TV the series has been....


----------



## Wood

*Danny Boyle *Babylon

Not great, doesn't justify a pic, so here is an unrelated one.


----------



## hpowders

Bad Boys
Sean Penn

Sobering. Worth seeing.


----------



## hpowders

Monuments Men
George Clooney

A complete waste of two hours. A real clunker!


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> Bad Boys
> Sean Penn
> 
> Sobering. Worth seeing.


A strong second for Bad Boys. Fine movie, a surprise for me.


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> A strong second for Bad Boys. Fine movie, a surprise for me.


How about the sardonic reformatory sign as the van approached: "Rehabilitation tempered with mercy".

What a hellhole!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Belle* (2013, trailer), starring the usual, for there are only 40 actors in the UK. Just kidding.

Maybe Belle can meet Jack Ross from Downton Abbey, and have a proper marriage.


----------



## michelprasad

I have seen x men days to the future past recently.


----------



## TxllxT

*Idiot*

Dostoievsky's Idiot, Russian TV Serial 10 Parts 2003, English subtitles on Youtube






Watching this will create a firestorm in your head.


----------



## SimonNZ

TxllxT said:


> Dostoievsky's Idiot, Russian TV Serial 10 Parts 2003, English subtitles on Youtube


Is there a subtitled version on Youtube? The one you linked to isn't. I've actually seen it before some years back right after reading the book and agree its very good (especially the actors playing Nastasya Filipovna and Rogozhin).

edit: oh wait - there's a captions option. I've never seen that before - what a dunce I am. How many times have I been put off something because I didn't know that was there...?


----------



## Guest

_White House Down_. I was pleasantly surprised and amused.


----------



## TxllxT

SimonNZ said:


> Is there a subtitled version on Youtube? The one you linked to isn't. I've actually seen it before some years back right after reading the book and agree its very good (especially the actors playing Nastasya Filipovna and Rogozhin).
> 
> edit: oh wait - there's a captions option. I've never seen that before - what a dunce I am. How many times have I been put off something because I didn't know that was there...?


Down on the left side there is an icon called 'captions': put the subtitles from 'off' to 'on' & voilá!
The subtitles even have good quality!!!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sherlock Holmes and the Scarlet Claw *








For my money, Basil Rathbone is the g-r-e-a-t-e-s-t actor to interpret Sherlock Holmes. Complemented perfectly by Nigel Bruce's Watson, I have enjoyed each of the films in the series I have seen so far. Needless to say, I enjoyed this instalment very much.


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## Wood

*Prasad *My son the fanatic










Modern Britain is a strange place, where the older generation are libertarian, and the younger represent the forces of reaction.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Sherlock Holmes and the Scarlet Claw *
> View attachment 43111
> 
> 
> For my money, Basil Rathbone is the g-r-e-a-t-e-s-t actor to interpret Sherlock Holmes. Complemented perfectly by Nigel Bruce's Watson, I have enjoyed each of the films in the series I have seen so far. Needless to say, I enjoyed this instalment very much.


Absolutely. . . Speaking of which, have you heard the new Broughton "Young Sherlock Holmes"? The choral cut of "Waxing Elizabeth" is great. Too bad Broughton had such a small ensemble to work with. The music is great. . . But it needs a Verdi's-Requiem type of texture. . . and treatment.


----------



## Guest

HBO's _The Normal Heart_--poorly written and overacted at times, plus it was too long. It did have a few very powerful and wrenching scenes, though.


----------



## GreenMamba

*Das Boot*, the director's cut. 3+ hours spread out for me over a couple of evenings. I'd seen the shorter version many years ago.


----------



## Selby

X-Men: Days of Future Past. A great adventure. Definitely the best since the original Synger's orginial 2.


----------



## Vaneyes

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Sherlock Holmes and the Scarlet Claw *
> View attachment 43111
> 
> *
> For my money, Basil Rathbone is the g-r-e-a-t-e-s-t actor to interpret Sherlock Holmes. Complemented perfectly by Nigel Bruce's Watson,* I have enjoyed each of the films in the series I have seen so far. Needless to say, I enjoyed this instalment very much.


i like Basil Rathbone and Jeremy Brett as the sleuth. Basil had the perfect sidekick, though. And black & white film works better. Downey Jr. is awful. Cumberbatch's way over the top, but worth watching. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> Is there a subtitled version on Youtube? The one you linked to isn't. I've actually seen it before some years back right after reading the book and agree its very good (especially the actors playing Nastasya Filipovna and Rogozhin).
> 
> edit: oh wait - there's a captions option. I've never seen that before - what a dunce I am. How many times have I been put off something because I didn't know that was there...?


Sidenote: *War and Peace* (Russia, 1966, 8 hours, Subtitled), directed by Sergey Bondarchuk, is worth investigating. I saw it during the original US release. The greatest movie spectacle I've seen. I'm guessing it tried to one-up Cleopatra (1963)...and it did...costing $100M in today's dollars. Part I and Part II, 4 hours each, were shown two consecutive weeks. Haven't seen it since. I may buy the DVD.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063794/


----------



## Wood

*Ismael Ferroukhi *Free men










In Vichy France, Muslims help Jews to avoid being round up and sent to prison camps.


----------



## mirepoix

'Le Mari de la coiffeuse' (1990) About a guy who has a fetish for hairdressers. Although that might appear a rather shallow premise it hasn't stopped this from being an enjoyable flight of fantasy (although bordering on an unhealthy obsession) about what might happen when you get exactly what you've dreamed of. If nothing else, worth watching for how Anna Galiena is photographed. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hairdresser's_Husband


----------



## Morimur

'Robin Hood: Men in Tights' -- Great, powerful drama. 'We're men, we're men in tights, Yes!'


----------



## Antiquarian

'O Brother, Where Art Thou?" two days ago at home with my friends, where each of us know the film so well that we take a character's lines and perform them. Invariably I am Ulysses. We do this without the aid of subtitles.


----------



## Wood

*Boyle * Sunshine

2nd attempt with this, but didn't get on with it again. Managed about 20 minutes this time.


----------



## CoarseHare

Michele Soavi's '*Dellamorte Dellamore*' (or 'Cemetery Man' for the less poetically-inclined).










Horror-comedy done perfectly. Existentialist, enigmatic, well-cast and beautifully shot.


----------



## SimonNZ

Recently finished:










Hannibal: Series One

Which was way better than I was expecting. Probably because it in no way follows the ridiculous later films.

Started:










House Of Cards

Which I'm largely finding as good as the reviews and word of mouth. A small quibble, and maybe things change, but none of Underwood's adversaries in Washington politics seem up to his level, or better. Everyone is far too easily duped or moved around like chess pieces.


----------



## samurai

*Via Netflix, A Perfect Spy {3 discs}*, starring Benedict Taylor, Ray Mcanaly and Alan Howard. Typically understated British humor and acting, done tremendously and effectively . Ray Mcanaly's turn as Ricky Pym is alone worth the price of admission, and then some!


----------



## Vaneyes

Lope de Aguirre said:


> 'Robin Hood: Men in Tights' -- Great, powerful drama. 'We're men, we're men in tights, Yes!'


Let them eat quiche.


----------



## mirepoix

We've just finished watching French Twist/Gazon maudit. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113149/ A wife becomes tired of her husband sleeping with other women and so opens their home and herself to a lesbian.


----------



## Blancrocher

In the middle of the political/police thriller "State of Play" (the original from 2003, not the American remake). Loving it so far--best entertainment we've had since "House of Cards."

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0362192/


----------



## mirepoix

El artista y la modelo/The Artist and the Model - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1990217/

It's too obvious to state that this is a more simple take on the question(s) asked in 'La Belle Noiseuse' (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0101428/) but it would be foolish to overlook a similarity. And what this does have that makes it worthwhile as a standalone is the performance of Jean Rochefort, and the cinematography - the latter providing a lesson in how to employ black and white in order to manipulate the viewer.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Shallow Grave starring a young Ewan Mcgregor in a black comedy.


----------



## Vaneyes

Just in time for D-Day's 70th (YT trailer).


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Just in time for D-Day's 70th (YT trailer).


Just got back from seeing this...very good. Great action; funny; Emily Blunt; Tom Cruise. What more could you want?


----------



## Vaneyes

Ms. Blunt is an asset to any film. Even with all the paraphernalia.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

The Terminator which ended about half an hour ago after which I came back and said ahead I'll be back though not as convincingly or quickly as Arnie in the movie :lol:


----------



## samurai

*The King of Marvin Gardens,* with Jack Nicholson, Bruce Dern and Ellen Burstyn. Shocking ending, which--I must say--caught me completely unawares. The major lesson I take away from this fine film is to never use the term "matron" to any female companion with whom you've had any kind of emotional or physical relationship, no matter how long its duration might have been, at least not to her face. Great ensemble cast in this film, seen via *Netflix.*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Marschallin Blair said:


> Absolutely. . . Speaking of which, have you heard the new Broughton "Young Sherlock Holmes"? The choral cut of "Waxing Elizabeth" is great. Too bad Broughton had such a small ensemble to work with. The music is great. . . But it needs a Verdi's-Requiem type of texture. . . and treatment.


I didn't know such a thing existed. Something to look into methinks...


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Vaneyes said:


> i like Basil Rathbone and Jeremy Brett as the sleuth. Basil had the perfect sidekick, though. And black & white film works better. Downey Jr. is awful. Cumberbatch's way over the top, but worth watching. :tiphat:


I haven't seen Downey Jr. As yet so I don't know. I have just started watching Cumberbatch's Sherlock - he is a superb actor but I need to see more of him as Sherlock. He will have to be very good to outshine Basil. I am utterly biased because Basil Rathbone's interpretation is pretty much how I see the character in my head.

The Black and White filming is superb but I love black and white from photography too. It helps set the atmosphere in these films. The utter non-existence of CGI and green screens also make for a refreshingly enjoyable and for want of a better term, an authentic viewing experience.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Next film for me will be either *Alfred Hitchcock's Dial M for Murder* or *Brian De Palma's Sisters*.

Neither of which I have seen (I'm still a Hitchcock virgin :lol so it will be interesting viewing.


----------



## Vaneyes

AClockworkOrange said:


> I haven't seen Downey Jr. As yet so I don't know. I have just started watching Cumberbatch's Sherlock - he is a superb actor but I need to see more of him as Sherlock. He will have to be very good to outshine Basil. I am utterly biased because Basil Rathbone's interpretation is pretty much how I see the character in my head.
> 
> The Black and White filming is superb but I love black and white from photography too. It helps set the atmosphere in these films. The utter non-existence of CGI and green screens also make for a refreshingly enjoyable and for want of a better term, an authentic viewing experience.


Perhaps a Holmes or Bond of the future is British actor *Marc Baylis *(37), currently playing Rob Donovan on British soap Coronation Street. He has the required presence.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Bill Hicks, Relentless* (1991) Still poignant, twenty years after his death. For those interested, YT has the full show. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Not exactly a film, but I'm going to try to finish watching the pilot episode of _*The Wire*_. My wife and I turned it off after about 35 minutes due to the non-stop profanity, unlikable characters, wooden acting, and boring plot. (Aside from all that, it wasn't bad...) We're only giving it another shot since a friend who normally shares our taste in TV/movies loves it.


----------



## mirepoix

Last night we had a double bill - she chose a film she thought I hadn't seen but might enjoy: Kimssi pyoryugi/Castaway on the Moon http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1499666/ a Korean love story featuring a quaint scenario.
I chose Pickup on South Street http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0046187/ with Widmark, Jean Peters (oh yeah), and the great (and as usual, scene stealing) Thelma Ritter.


----------



## KenOC

Watched "Non-Stop", a new Liam Neeson movie about a troubled and alcoholic Air Marshall on an international flight with a preternaturally clever criminal wanting $150 million, or somebody dies every 20 minutes. Entertaining for sure, but I didn't have any popcorn.


----------



## Guest

Watched *Grand Piano* tonight. It had an interesting premise: a hit man warns a nervous pianist not to hit any wrong notes during his comeback concert or he'll kill the pianist's wife. The problem for me was the campiness. Most was just plain corny, and don't get me started on the ridiculous lack of protocol at a classical concert. Still, for all that, it was sporadically entertaining!


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Not exactly a film, but I'm going to try to finish watching the pilot episode of _*The Wire*_. *My wife and I turned it off after about 35 minutes due to the non-stop profanity,* unlikable characters, wooden acting, and boring plot. (Aside from all that, it wasn't bad...) We're only giving it another shot since a friend who normally shares our taste in TV/movies loves it.


Amen to that. When I heard Tracy Morgan comedian/actor was in critical condition due to a motor vehicle accident, I went to YT to view his stand-up. I got nowhere near 35 minutes. A total pottymouth.


----------



## KenOC

..................... oops, already posted this...


----------



## PetrB

*Miss Pettigrew Lives for a Day*

Miss Pettigrew Lives for a Day. (via netflix)

A charming period romantic comedy with touches of pathos, a completely improbable but long shot that it could be a possible reality plot, perfect period sets, costumes, high general production values, and a can full of fine actors from the principals down to the smaller character roles.

Light, moving in a pleasantly mawkish way, and recommended if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Amen to that. When I heard Tracy Morgan comedian/actor was in critical condition due to a motor vehicle accident, I went to YT to view his stand-up. I got nowhere near 35 minutes. A total pottymouth.


_Some_ profanity is fine, in the heat of the moment, but I think it just makes the actors sound ignorant and reflects poorly on the writer's imagination when it's so frequent. When actual creativity fails, just drop the F-bomb, right?  In this particular case, _every_ character, from the lowliest thug crack dealer to the Attorney General has to drop one every few seconds. After a while, it loses whatever was its intended effect.


----------



## PetrB

Kontrapunctus said:


> _Some_ profanity is fine, in the heat of the moment, but I think it just makes the actors sound ignorant and reflects poorly on the writer's imagination when it's so frequent. When actual creativity fails, just drop the F-bomb, right?  In this particular case, _every_ character, from the lowliest thug crack dealer to the Attorney General has to drop one every few seconds. After a while, it loses whatever was its intended effect.


Whether it is someone on the street or written in a book, in a screenplay or comedy, whenever it begins to sound like nearly every other word is f___, I think whoever wrote it is a ****-poor communicator


----------



## mirepoix

PetrB said:


> Miss Pettigrew Lives for a Day. (via netflix)
> 
> A charming period romantic comedy with touches of pathos, a completely improbable but long shot that it could be a possible reality plot, perfect period sets, costumes, high general production values, and a can full of fine actors from the principals down to the smaller character roles.
> 
> Light, moving in a pleasantly mawkish way, and recommended if you like that sort of thing.


Sounds like something that we might watch. Need to see if we can find it.


----------



## GreenMamba

Kontrapunctus said:


> Not exactly a film, but I'm going to try to finish watching the pilot episode of _*The Wire*_. My wife and I turned it off after about 35 minutes due to the non-stop profanity, unlikable characters, wooden acting, and boring plot. (Aside from all that, it wasn't bad...) We're only giving it another shot since a friend who normally shares our taste in TV/movies loves it.


Greatest show ever, IMO. Superb acting. Some likable characters, but most are shades of gray. Yes, there's profanity, but it's capturing the realism of the situation.


----------



## RobertaellaClapp

Dr. Zhivago. David Lean threw the gauntlet down with this one. One of my all-time favorites.


----------



## samurai

Via* Netflix, Five Easy Pieces,* with Jack Nicholson, Susan Anspach and Karen Black. Anybody want a chicken sal san?


----------



## Rhythm

During the last several weeks, I've watched several early Cary Grant movies from Netflix. 

Sylvia Scarlett with Katharine H.
Thirty Day Princess with Sylvia Sidney
Kiss and Make Up with Helen Mack, Genevieve Tobin 
Wings in the Dark with Myrna Loy
Big Brown Eyes with Joan Bennett
Hot Saturday with Nancy Carroll, Randolph Scott

My brother was the humongous influence for me watching black&whites!


----------



## DavidA

The Blind Side - ultimate fell good movie based pretty closely on a true story.

Sandra Bullock won an Oscar.


----------



## GreenMamba

Tony Richardson's *Loneliness of the Long Distance Runner*


----------



## mirepoix

Fauteuils d'orchestre/Avenue Montaigne - a pleasant and undemanding meander in the company of a nice cast, centred around a cafe frequented by (albeit rather stereotypical) artistic characters. Perhaps worth watching for the cool performance of Laura Morante.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avenue_Montaigne_(film)


----------



## Guest

*The Devil's Knot*--starring Colin Firth and Reese Witherspoon. A true story about three 8-year old boys who were murdered in Arkansas in 1993--their deaths were blamed on a supposed satanic cult. It was OK, but apparently left out a lot of information. I understand that the actual documentary about the horrifying case, _Paradise Lost_, is much better.


----------



## PetrB

*I'm from Arkansas (1944)*

I'm from Arkansas (1944) B&W _corny_ comedy - romance with an excuse of a plot to display popular old-style country bands, a yodeling song, a ventriloquist, a short round of _hog-calling_, other near vaudeville type comedy, etc. So distant in look and feel, peppered with schtick, it is a glimpse from at a time capsule... and that coming from a senior citizen. It might seem like an entertainment from ancient kingdoms of other planets to a younger viewers

Via Youtube:


----------



## Guest

One of my favourites...(and one of Martin Scorsese's too!)

The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp

Roger Livesey portrays the career of a decent, honourable but...naive?...soldier (Clive Candy), from the Boer War to WWII.

View attachment 44457


The moment when Candy wants to be reunited with his arch-rival and close friend Teo, after the end of WWI always moves me to tears, though whether it's Fingal's Cave playing in the background that prompts the waterworks, I'm not sure.

View attachment 44458


In the restored version, lush, Technicolor Deborah Kerr looks even more beautiful!

View attachment 44459


(Have I bored everyone with this before?)


----------



## Guest

Two films recently: *Ugly*, a Hindi cop n' kidnap thriller [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ugly_(film)] which I thought was moderately good, and *Edge of Tomorrow*, a sci-fi action film with Tom Cruise [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edge_of_Tomorrow_(film)] which I found moderately distracting.


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir

Letters To Juliet

It was on TV earlier today and I watched some of it... I've seen the movie before, and I have to say that it's more of a "background movie". It's not the type of film that requires (or captures) your full attention, and -in my opinion- is best watched while eating dinner or talking on the phone. If watching "Letters to Juliet" is your main activity, you will likely get bored soon.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Shawshank redemption which had shades of the equally brilliant Green mile.

Both are modern day classics in my opinion.


----------



## mirepoix

'Her' http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1798709/
Written and directed by Spike Jones and telling the tale of a dude who falls in love with his new computer OS.
I had been interested in seeing this for some time, but now having done so found disappointment in what I viewed as more or less a stereotypical love story. It looks fairly pretty (although every second shot seems to rely on a shallow DOF to make some sort of visual impact) but I found myself tiring of the whole pursuit after about an hour.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Prisoners* (2013), starring Jake Gyllenthaal, Hugh Jackman, Melissa Yeo. Directed by Denis Villeneuve.

A spooky/creepy crime thriller, with the ideal villain.


----------



## Rhythm

*Orchestra of Exiles*


> Orchestra of Exiles is the suspenseful chronicle of how one man helped save Europe's premier Jewish musicians from obliteration by the Nazis during World War II. In three years, Bronislaw Huberman transformed from a world renowned violinist to a humanitarian racing against time. With commentary by Itzhak Perlman, Zubin Mehta, Pinchas Zukerman, Joshua Bell and others.


Arturo Toscanini was the orchestra's first conductor, but you probably already knew that.


----------



## mirepoix

We've just watched 'Don Jon' http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2229499/ - where a young man discovers the difference between sex and making love. Kind of a clichéd premise, however in this case I thought the film worked as a whole.


----------



## mirepoix

'The English Teacher' http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_English_Teacher_(film)
A rather reserved and perhaps somewhat staid teacher is shaken out of her routine through her involvement in helping stage a play written by a former pupil. Entertaining enough, and twee without falling into the old Rooney/Garland "Why...why don't we put on a show ourselves - right here in the barn?!" Having said that, for the last ten minutes Toots McGhee fell asleep and I spent them looking at Julianne Moore's legs.


----------



## samurai

On *Netflix, Hearts in Atlantis*, with Anthony Hopkins, David Morse, Anton Yelchin and Hope Lange. Based on a Stephen King story, the movie takes the liberty of changing King's "low men" from aliens to FBI agents during J. Edgar Hoover's reign, with no loss of impact or effectiveness to the story line about the power of memory and loss. Very well done.


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## hpowders

The Way, Way Back
Steve Carell
Sam Rockwell
Liam James

Surprisingly fine story of a boy's miserable summer turning into one he will never forget.


----------



## Antiquarian

Last night: "Lockout" directed by Luc Besson.
I don't know what to make of Besson lately. I loved many of his earlier films: Le Grand Bleu, Atlantis, Léon: The Professional, and even The Fifth Element (for the visual style, at least), but it seems ever since he gained Hollywood Respect for his Taken series, his creative vision has been hobbled by blinders. Lockout, for instance, is not a new direction. It is, essentially, Taken given a sci-fi treatment. The ending is rushed, and unsatisfying, and the science of the atmospheric plunge at the end is beyond belief. I wish Besson would get back to that French quirkyness that was such a hallmark of his. Instead, all I can reasonably expect is some grossly budgeted fantasy epic not improbably titled "Takeoff"!


----------



## GreenMamba

*All is Lost* with Robert Redford and, umm, well that's it.


----------



## Weston

*Jersey Boys* this afternoon.

I wasn't a fan of Franky Valli and the Four Seasons. I was too young and later on they were too pop for me. But anyone who was alive during that time period can't help but to have heard all these songs, some you even forget they did. It is a fun biopic and I'm always interested in creative people from all walks of life.


----------



## Guest

At the cinema last night:_*Starred Up*_, a British prison drama directed by David Mackenzie. Very realistic, quite violent, very close-to-the-bone. One confession: I was glad for the subtitles, the extreme London low-life patois had me bewildered.


----------



## mirepoix

'The Best Offer' http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Best_Offer
After 'Cinema Paradiso' Tornatore has had perhaps an uneven career. If so, this film would be near the top half of his output. Having said that, there's nothing new; a huge nod to Hitchcock (and maybe a faint glance at Husymans/'À rebours'?) along with some carefully chosen shots and lighting courtesy of Fabio Zamarion. We enjoyed the effort.


----------



## Wood

*FASSBINDER* _Chinese Roulette

_









This one is the first of his international films. Masterly framing from Bollhaus and fine music by Raben, but once again Margit Carstensen steals the show.

Mirrors and reflections abound as this hypocritical family turns in on itself with dark consequences.


----------



## Blancrocher

Wood said:


> *FASSBINDER* _Chinese Roulette_


_

Love that flick. Reminds me I recently watched a really wild one by Fassbinder: Satan's Brew, about a guy who thinks he's the reincarnation of the poet Stefan George. Not for everyone, so one might want to look at a review before watching--but I loved it._


----------



## Rhythm

Just recently watched _Primal Fear_ for the second time since its premier in 1996. When I Netflix'ed it, I remembered how good the film was, but couldn't remember why. WELLLL, I was stunned once again. Another viewing is up within the next few days to listen to the music since its composer was James Howard.


----------



## Wood

Blancrocher said:


> Love that flick. Reminds me I recently watched a really wild one by Fassbinder: Satan's Brew, about a guy who thinks he's the reincarnation of the poet Stefan George. Not for everyone, so one might want to look at a review before watching--but I loved it.


Yes, one of his craziest, Satan's Brew is a great film, made about the same time as Chinese Roulette.

I've just ordered Berlin Alexanderplatz, it'll be the first time I'll have seen it since the first showing on tele. Should keep me off the streets until the Autumn.


----------



## Blancrocher

Wood said:


> I've just ordered Berlin Alexanderplatz, it'll be the first time I'll have seen it since the first showing on tele. Should keep me off the streets until the Autumn.


I know a couple people who have seen it, but I'm still working up the nerve--I'll be interested in your review!


----------



## DavidA

Disney's Jungle Book.

Grandchildren came round so gave an excuse to see King Louis & co!


----------



## Wood

Blancrocher said:


> I know a couple people who have seen it, but I'm still working up the nerve--I'll be interested in your review!


Okay, I'll report back in due course.


----------



## Vaneyes

De Niro career highlights.






Two of my faves left out were Bang the Drum Slowly, and Midnight Run.:tiphat:


----------



## csolomonholmes

Back in May the National Film Board of Canada posted two related documentaries about Glenn Gould from the 50's on YouTube.
Glenn Gould - Off the Record &
Glenn Gould - On the Record
Both are HD quality!


----------



## Chronochromie

Aguirre, the Wrath of God. I had been planning to watch it some time ago and one of the members here kindly reminded me of it with his username and profile pic  . I loved it, but wish it was longer.


----------



## samurai

On *Netflix, The Shawshank Redemption,* starring Morgan Freeman, Tim Robbins, James Whitmore and Jeffrey DeMunn. As with so many of Stephen King's stories, it seems as if one really has to suspend a lot of disbelief in order to really "get into" the main themes; in this case, I found it hard to believe that the brutal Captain would allow inmate Dufrane to keep the rocks he was collecting to carve chess pieces in his cell. His comment was something to the effect that "It's just a little contraband, I guess it's okay if he keeps it". Also, the fact that none of the guards in their many inspections shakedowns of Dufrane's cell over the course of many years ever bothered to look behind the poster of Marilyn Monroe or Raquel Welch to find his escape tunnel really floored me. But again, it's just a story, which in this instance at least had a happy ending for Red and Andy Dufrane.


----------



## Vaneyes

samurai said:


> On *Netflix, The Shawshank Redemption,* starring Morgan Freeman, *Tim Robbins*, James Whitmore and Jeffrey DeMunn. As with so many of Stephen King's stories, it seems as if one really has to suspend a lot of disbelief in order to really "get into" the main themes; in this case, I found it hard to believe that the brutal Captain would allow inmate Dufrane to keep the rocks he was collecting to carve chess pieces in his cell. His comment was something to the effect that "It's just a little contraband, I guess it's okay if he keeps it". Also, the fact that none of the guards in their many inspections shakedowns of Dufrane's cell over the course of many years ever bothered to look behind the poster of Marilyn Monroe or Raquel Welch to find his escape tunnel really floored me. But again, it's just a story, which in this instance at least had a happy ending for Red and Andy Dufrane.


Tim Robbins...there's a classic example of coasting through a sad sack career. While unassuming, he's done enough to be recognized. Half a dozen things is all it takes. A little acting, a little directing, a little writing. Usually behind a story like this is a great agent.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Cool Hand Luke* (1967), starring Paul Newman, Strother Martin, George Kennedy. Directed by Stuart Rosenberg.

Like many, I've watched this film a bunch of times. Whole and in pieces. Though much of the film stands up well 47 years later, I'm starting to get a little picky. Particularly, about the ending. Newman smiling 'n dying against the car's window just isn't good enough for me.

Too, it still stcks in my craw that Kennedy's goober boy was the film's only Oscar win. Newman and Martin were more deserving, as was the film overall. It was also director Rosenberg's finest achievement. Too much was passed by.:tiphat:


----------



## steveaoki

The last one I saw was how to train your dragon 2  Really loved it, its better than the first one actually


----------



## Morimur

Vaneyes said:


> Tim Robbins...there's a classic example of coasting through a sad sack career. While unassuming, he's done enough to be recognized. Half a dozen things is all it takes. A little acting, a little directing, a little writing. Usually behind a story like this is a great agent.


Tim Robbins? I prefer Laurence Olivier's work.


----------



## kv466

I did a Bobby D back to back last night.

The Family and The Big Wedding. Loved them both.


----------



## Jobis

Nymphomaniac Volumes I and II

A real rollercoaster, not for the mild natured or those of a sensitive disposition! I really enjoyed it and just love/hate the way Lars constantly surprises, in a sado-masochistic way which is perfectly appropriate for these films.


----------



## samurai

*The Squid and the Whale,* with Laura Linney, Jeff Daniels, William Baldwin and Jesse Eisenberg. A story set in mid 1980's Park Slope Brooklyn, about marriage, its various discontents and the ultimate cost of success, especially on "family values". Via *Netflix. *


----------



## Vaneyes

samurai said:


> *The Squid and the Whale,* with Laura Linney, Jeff Daniels, William Baldwin and Jesse Eisenberg. A story set in mid 1980's Park Slope Brooklyn, about marriage, its various discontents and the ultimate cost of success, especially on "family values". Via *Netflix. *


I haven't seen that film. From the storyline, it brought to mind Diary of a Mad Housewife (1970)...though it was set amidst a higher income bracket (Manhattan), and "family values" were unheard of then.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Tim Robbins? I prefer Laurence Olivier's work.


And maybe three thousand other thespians.:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Jobis said:


> Nymphomaniac Volumes I and II
> 
> A real rollercoaster, not for the mild natured or those of a sensitive disposition! I really enjoyed it and just love/hate the way Lars constantly surprises, in a sado-masochistic way which is perfectly appropriate for these films.


Any explicit substance, or is it just a shock title? I'm supposing these films won't enjoy many screens in North America. A few artsy theatres and DVD will likely be the focus.


----------



## Jobis

Vaneyes said:


> Any explicit substance, or is it just a shock title? I'm supposing these films won't enjoy many screens in North America. A few artsy theatres and DVD will likely be the focus.


On par with pornography. So yes its explicit, but in a matter-of-fact way, not gratuitous or making any attempt to be sexy.

I watched it for the plot I swear! :angel:


----------



## hpowders

Just finished "Oklahoma" from 1955.
Gordon MacRae, Shirley Jones.
Glorious singing and dancing, one of Rodger's and Hammerstein's best!


----------



## GreenMamba

Peter Weir's *Gallipoli* with a young Mel Gibson


----------



## Bulldog

Vaneyes said:


> Tim Robbins...there's a classic example of coasting through a sad sack career. While unassuming, he's done enough to be recognized. Half a dozen things is all it takes. A little acting, a little directing, a little writing. Usually behind a story like this is a great agent.


Although Robbins has been involved in a few clunkers, I think he's a great actor. Who are your favorites?


----------



## Guest

At the cinema last night : *The Two Faces of January*, a very engaging thriller set in Greece, with Viggo Mortensen, Kirsten Dunst and Oscar Isaac. Top notch entertainment all round, I say.


----------



## hpowders

*The Basketball Diaries* with a very young Leonardo DiCaprio. So early in his career, yet his range is already extraordinary.
No doubt this kid was going to become a star.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bulldog said:


> Although Robbins has been involved in a few clunkers, I think he's a great actor. *Who are your favorites?*


Numerous, but relatively few among the living.


----------



## SimonNZ

A few docos over the last week, all recommended:


----------



## SimonNZ

and a few more from the week before, equally recommendable:


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> A few docos over the last week, all recommended....:


Inspired by SimonNZ's Charlotte Rampling mention, I'm re-watching The Night Porter, for the first time in ages. 

*The Night Porter *(1974), starring Dirk Bogarde, Charlotte Rampling. Directed by Liliana Cavani. Twas my first exposure to her art. It made an indelible impression, before I was able to understand the full ramifications.

Something different, and for those interested (YT)...:tiphat:


----------



## mirepoix

'The Girl and Death' http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Girl_and_Death
A film by Jos Stelling, which could be described as a love story with the beginnings of a fairytale deep inside.
Best watched with someone who after assuring you they're okay, will about thirty seconds into the credits suddenly let out a sob so loud it'll give you palpitations/excuse to pour yourself a generous double.


----------



## Guest

*The Book Thief*--very moving.


----------



## Varick

Just watched "Doubt" with Meryl Streep & Phillip Seymour Hoffman. Excellent movie. Two heavyweights of the acting world.

V


----------



## fairbanks

Blood Ties-Clive Owen's best performance yet, my opinion.
Restrepo/Korengal -2 Excellent Documentarys


----------



## hpowders

The Believer
Ryan Gosling, Summer Phoenix

Great performance by Gosling as a skinhead Nazi Jew.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Paul Mazursky*, director of too many inane chickflicks has died. He was 84.

*An Unmarried Woman* (1978) trailer:


----------



## GreenMamba

Not actually a movie, but I've been watching the BBC's 1974 Antony and Cleopatra on YouTube. 

Directed by Jon Scoffield. Janet Suzman and Richard Johnson star. A young Patrick Stewart makes a great Enobarbus.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

From Up On Poppy Hill, 2011 movie from Studio Ghibli. The film's soundtrack is largely jazz, a very new thing for the studio to consider and it enhances the atmosphere proving to be very effective.


----------



## SimonNZ

Started this yesterday, got hooked, and ended up watching all eight hours.

On the whole superb (aside from my usual complaint of things falling apart when time comes to start wrapping up the story)


----------



## Guest

SimonNZ said:


> Started this yesterday, got hooked, and ended up watching all eight hours.
> 
> On the whole superb (aside from my usual complaint of things falling apart when time comes to start wrapping up the story)


I thoroughly enjoyed the series. If William Faulkner had written a murder mystery, the result would have been that show!


----------



## Crudblud

I just finished watching _True Detective _as well. It's a fantastic series to be sure. I wonder what the second season will be like.


----------



## Vaneyes

Crudblud said:


> I just finished watching _True Detective _as well. It's a fantastic series to be sure. I wonder what the second season will be like.


Some glimpses of TD2.

http://screenrant.com/true-detective-season-2-characters-setting-california/


----------



## hpowders

Out of the Furnace
Christian Bale
Woody Harrelson

This is a long way from Cheers for Mr. Harrelson. A terrific, harrowing performance as a sadistic, murdering fight-arranger without a conscience. (as opposed to a sadistic, murdering fight-arranger WITH a conscience).


----------



## Guest

Last night at the cinema: _Transcendence_, a sci-fi flick about AI. It was AOK.


----------



## Guest

*A Single Shot*--boring and pointless; avoid at all costs.


----------



## 38157

"There Will Be Blood". I liked the score - it's immediately apparent that Jonny Greenwood adores Penderecki (some might say the score sounds slightly derivative, but I find Greenwood to be a competent craftsman, at least from what I've heard of his material). An engaging dramatic film with an equally dramatic soundtrack.


----------



## samurai

Capote, starring the inimitable and much missed Philip Seymour Hoffman, Chris Cooper {he of the *American Beauty* brutal and loveless ex-Marine father role} and Francis McDormand. What a tour de force for Hoffman! He absolutely owned this role! Via *Netflix.*


----------



## sdtom

A film from 1951 that had no soundtrack. Can anybody guess? 
Tom


----------



## samurai

On Netflix,* The Tenants,* based on a Bernard Malamud short story, starring Snoop Dogg, Dylan McDermott and Rose Byrne.Tremendously powerful drama involving Snoop and Dylan as two writers trying to create and survive in an abandoned Brooklyn building where Dylan is the sole remaining holdout until Snoop moves in. Set in the early Seventies, this story perfectly encapsulates and symbolizes in microcosm the growing animosities and tensions between two oppressed groups which had always been allies--the Jews and Blacks--as represented by Lesser {McDermott} and Spearmint {Dogg}--which resound to this day. The fact that Spearmint has a white girlfriend {Byrne} only adds to the overall volatility of a very tense situation. Well done; now I shall have to read the original Malamud story as well!


----------



## samurai

On *Netflix, The Tenants,* based on a Bernard Malamud short story, starring Snoop Dogg, Dylan McDermott and Rose Byrne.Tremendously powerful drama involving Snoop and Dylan as two writers trying to create and survive in an abandoned Brooklyn building where Dylan is the sole remaining holdout until Snoop moves in. Set in the early Seventies, this story perfectly encapsulates and symbolizes in microcosm the growing animosities and tensions between two oppressed groups which had always been allies--the Jews and Blacks--as represented by Lesser {McDermott} and Spearmint {Dogg}--which resound to this day. The fact that Spearmint has a white girlfriend {Byrne} only adds to the overall volatility of a very tense situation. Well done; now I shall have to read the original Malamud story as well!

Once again, duplicate post. Can't cancel. Sorry!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

****** said:


> "There Will Be Blood". I liked the score - it's immediately apparent that Jonny Greenwood adores Penderecki (some might say the score sounds slightly derivative, but I find Greenwood to be a competent craftsman, at least from what I've heard of his material). An engaging dramatic film with an equally dramatic soundtrack.


Yeah, I'd say Daniel Day Lewis patterned his character off of a combination of Jack Palance and John Huston. I was laughing constantly at his staunch elocution and ruthless delivery.


----------



## samurai

Again, via *Netflix, The Machinist, *starring Christian Bale. Yikes, and I thought I had trouble falling asleep!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

hpowders said:


> *The Basketball Diaries* with a very young Leonardo DiCaprio. So early in his career, yet his range is already extraordinary.
> No doubt this kid was going to become a star.


---
I loved the novel as a kid, as I went to Catholic school and it resonated with me.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

One man takes on the corrupt cops and the drug cartels that control them.

Great screenplay.

Great cinematography.

Jaw-dropping fight choreography.

Wall-to-wall action.

Total thumbs-up.

It only played two weeks in San Diego but its a huge hit in Asia.


----------



## SimonNZ

Really very good - deserves much more attention than it appears to have had


----------



## Guest

*August: Osage County*--I hated it! I have never seen such a vile, dysfunctional, hateful group of people in one movie! Some critics are raving about the "acting"--to me, most of it involved screaming and general scene-chewing. I want my 2 hours back.


----------



## sdtom

I like to sometimes watch 'B' movies, that second feature they use to offer in the 30's or 40's. This one was called "Blond Comet" about a woman race car driver. It was a PRC film.
Tom


----------



## PetrB

*The Grand Budapest Hotel*

The Grand Budapest Hotel.

Having missed entirely any previews, hype and knowing nothing about it whatsoever, my nephew, with his centrally important to him huge high-def television in his home, sat me down and just put it on.

The film is literally _fabulous,_ The story is fable-like and presented as one, and every frame is eye candy -- as if you are reading a story book with page after page of breathtaking lush illustrations, and I was sucked in immediately, fully, and was only sorry it ended. The vision you are presented with is nearly as strong as an effect as can be had watching some Fellini films. The story is also _very_ funny and in similar measure about equally as dark and poignant.

----------------*****
----------(...and two thumbs up


----------



## GreenMamba

*Lake Mungo*, an Australian mockumentary ghost story, more or less. It's the kind of thing I like (as opposed to straight horror), but this didn't quite work for me.


----------



## mirepoix

'Priceless' (Hors de Prix) http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/priceless/
Audrey Tatou plays a tall drink of water hooker who mistakes a hotel barman for a wealthy dude. _Hilarity ensues_.
Apparently some of the leading lady's wardrobe is "Gorgeous!"


----------



## Fugue Meister

"Badlands", "Tree of Life", and "Sunshine" all in the same day. "Tree of life" was a great picture. Check it out but be forewarned the Terrence Mallick is a master but very unorthodox. It's highly philosophical stuff and can be slightly depressing (not to me, but a good friend who watched it with me felt very melancholy about it afterwards.


----------



## hpowders

Man of Steel
Henry Cavill
Amy Adam

Latest take on the Superman legend.
A lot of special effects, but mixed up plot.
I was bored out of my skull!


----------



## mirepoix

^^^ yeah, we watched that. I found it unremarkable and seriously lacking in the area of _leaping tall buildings in a single bound_.
In any case, my superman is: 





(at 00:28 - simple body language, yet says it all)


----------



## TxllxT

*July Rain*






One of the best Soviet films (1966) with a Cary Grant lookalike being cool as cool can be, but except for the beautiful ballads everything remains positive, happy & successful: quite interesting to watch for its typical sixties-boredom from a Moscow angle. With English subtitles.


----------



## SimonNZ

on tv last night:

Les Enfants Du Paradis

This is, I think, the fourth time I've seen it, and every time it gets better and better. Rather than becoming more familiar it keeps revealing more details and subtle touches.


----------



## sdtom

An early United Artist release "Quick Sand" starring Mickey Rooney and a good cast of 'B' actors/actresses. A good boy who goes bad through a series of bad breaks/mistakes. This one is available to watch for free on the internet. Check it out.
Tom


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix, Apollo 13*, starring Tom Hanks, Bill Paxton, Kevin Bacon, Ed Harris and Joe Spano. I never fully realized just how close these brave men came to dying, even though I remember watching it in "real time" as a 19 year old.  Great job by director Ron Howard; totally gripping, all the more so for having actually happened.


----------



## norman bates

A forgotten italian gem: Nelo Risi's Dead of summer, with a wonderful Jean Seberg. Something like a cross of Antonioni and Polanski's Repulsion in Africa. Hypnotic, hallucinated, I wonder how a powerful movie like this isn't famous at all. Nelo Risi is more known as post-ermetic poet and he's way of directing shows a similar quality.


----------



## Kieran

I saw Dawn of the Planet of the Apes yesterday, really enjoyed it. If you loved the first one, this is your movie. There are many themes but they're not hammered on too thickly. Family, betrayal, trust is a big one. There's an origin of the species sub-vibe, where primitive man, happy in his environment, is discovered by his more tech-reliant distant cousin. You can imagine the consequences.

Incredible effects, as you'd imagine. This one is more than just monkey bidness, but it works as an actioner too...


----------



## aleazk

Kieran said:


> I saw Dawn of the Planet of the Apes yesterday, really enjoyed it. If you loved the first one, this is your movie. There are many themes but they're not hammered on too thickly. Family, betrayal, trust is a big one. There's an origin of the species sub-vibe, where primitive man, happy in his environment, is discovered by his more tech-reliant distant cousin. You can imagine the consequences.
> 
> Incredible effects, as you'd imagine. This one is more than just monkey bidness, but it works as an actioner too...


Yes, I really liked the first one (the one from the 1960s!). I guess I will have to watch this one too, everybody is saying it's good.


----------



## PetrB

SimonNZ said:


> Les Enfants Du Paradis


An astonishing tour de force, filmed in black & white, and on a shoestring budget while under the noses of the occupying German / Nazis. 
The writing and acting are consistently superb.

This one must come up pretty consistently in those director's choice lists of the 100 best films from the whole repertoire to date.


----------



## hpowders

Rise of the Planet of the Apes
James Franco

San Francisco as you never imagined.

I liked it a lot. Will go see the current sequel in 3D.


----------



## Kieran

aleazk said:


> Yes, I really liked the first one (the one from the 1960s!). I guess I will have to watch this one too, everybody is saying it's good.


Well, that's the very very _very_ first one, :lol: and that's a great movie too. I thought there were several in that original cycle which were great, then Tim Burton came along with his usual fanfare of idiocy and ruined the reboot, which required another, much greater, reboot, with Rise of the Planet of the Apes, which I watched and enjoyed again on telly last night.

This time, the franchise could have many legs and last as long as the original, because they've discovered ways discussing humanity through the apes, which is done without pretentiousness or mawkishness, and of course, with some spectacular action scenes...


----------



## hpowders

I will try and see Dawn of the Planet of the Apes this week in 3D. Should remind me of my teenage years growing up in Brooklyn, New York.

I miss some of those apes...errr....I mean blokes!


----------



## jurianbai

recently my memorable movies were:

The Grand Budapest Hotel - 5/5
Cloud Atlas - 4.75/5 - gotta love the musics!
No Country for Old Men - 4/5

Noah - .... 2/5
Need For Speed - 3/5
Alan Partridge - 4/5
How to train your dragon 2 - 4.5/5


----------



## GreenMamba

*The World's End*

Nick Frost/Simon Pegg movie that I thought I was going to love after about 20 minutes, but I lost interest by the end.


----------



## hpowders

Thanks For Sharing
Mark Ruffalo, Gwyneth Paltrow, Tim Robbins, Josh Gad

Satisfying flick about recovering sex addicts.


----------



## SimonNZ

Orphan Black - series one

The story itself is perfectly watchable if not amazing in an X-Files-ish kind of way. But what elevates it and will keep me watching into a second season is the incredible performance(s) of Tatiana Maslany, totally inhabiting five or six distinct, contrasting characters.

I seriously kept forgetting I was watching the same actress, so convincing and developed are all the mannerisms.


----------



## Vaneyes

Related to our movies fetish, "25 Worst Actors Who Should Leave Hollywwod".

http://styleblazer.com/287560/worst...idget&utm_campaign=styleblazer.desktop.global

Why were Owen Wilson and Ben Stiller not included? I could easily add 25, maybe 50 more.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Piet Mondrian: Mister Boogie Woogie Man (VHS) 

As a review on the documentary, devoted to Mondrian's life and works, which I watched for the first time when I was quite young. Strongly recommended!


----------



## Crudblud

_There Will Be Blood_ (Paul Thomas Anderson)

My second viewing of this film comes after six years. I greatly enjoyed it the first time, when some friends and I stumbled upon it on a now defunct pay-per-view movie channel for the bargain price of literally one pence. I have no idea why it was available so cheap considering it was a major Academy Award contender that received high critical acclaim on opening, but it was that cheap and by god we took advantage of that fact. We were laughing along heartily with Daniel Day-Lewis's insane performance that only gets crazier as we head to the denouement, but this second time I was alone, able to sit and appreciate without distraction this masterfully directed, wonderfully scored and brilliantly acted character piece. I won't say much about the content of the film, because I want to encourage as many people as possible to get it and watch it and experience it for themselves, it deserves your attention if you haven't already seen it. And if you have seen it why not watch it again? There's so much more that I picked up on a second time around that I wholeheartedly recommend multiple viewings.


----------



## GreenMamba

Vaneyes said:


> Related to our movies fetish, "25 Worst Actors Who Should Leave Hollywwod".
> 
> http://styleblazer.com/287560/worst...idget&utm_campaign=styleblazer.desktop.global
> 
> Why were Owen Wilson and Ben Stiller not included? I could easily add 25, maybe 50 more.


Kind of a bitchy list.

I can't agree with Danny DeVito being on it, but I forgave everything when Nicolas Cage appeared.


----------



## Crudblud

I agree, Nicolas Cage is too good for Hollywood.


----------



## GreenMamba

Robert Bresson's *L'Argent*


----------



## Vaneyes

*And So It Goes* (2014) trailer, starring Michael Douglas, Diane Keaton. Directed by Rob Reiner.

This is a good example why cable TV is better than the movies these days. Diane Keaton does her best, but Douglas seems to have adopted a Michael J. Fox persona.

We'll see more of these "aged" films, as this segment of the population continues to grow. It can be done better. See Walter Matthau, Jack Lemmon, and Don Ameche stuff from the 80's and 90's.


----------



## Wood

*Chabrol *Juste avant la nuit










Existential thriller from Chabrol's golden period. As despairing as Bergman's darkest films.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Purge: Anarchy* (2014) trailer. All crime, including murder, will be legal for 12 hours.

That happens each day now, doesn't it?


----------



## Vaneyes

Chickflick alert! Chickflick alert! Even a trailer can be too much of a bad thing.


----------



## Weston

I saw "Lucy" yesterday and found it thoroughly entertaining, even while realizing there are some pretty big plot holes. Plot holes rarely bother me as long as a film gets me thinking. This is largely wish fulfillment -- what could/would you do with almost godlike powers? It's also loaded with what I call silly ordnance porn, but I can kind of overlook that.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Greenwich Village* (1944), starring Carmen Miranda, Don Ameche. Directed by Walter Lang.


----------



## Weston

Vaneyes said:


> *Greenwich Village* (1944), starring Carmen Miranda, Don Ameche.


He must have been imitating the Donna Meechie I kept hearing about when I was a little kid. Whatever happened to her anyway?


----------



## mirepoix

Afternoon of a Faun: Tanaquil Le Clercq (2013)
A feature length documentary telling the story of the ballerina, Tanaquil Le Clercq. I believe this was part of a US television series or something, however it has a DVD release. Some of the editing is perhaps a little lacking, but still worth a watch if you've an interest in ballet.


----------



## Blancrocher

I've been watching quite a few film shorts--about all I can muster the attention for, these days!

And for something completely different:


----------



## Vaneyes

*All Is Lost* (2013), starring Robert Redford. Only Redford's movie making was lost, and of course the time I spent watching it.

Most of the goofs mentioned at IMDB were caught. Wasn't too difficult.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2017038/trivia?tab=gf&ref_=tt_trv_gf


----------



## Wood

*Kurosawa *Throne of blood

Kurosawa at his best. Yamada as Lady Macbeth is brilliant. Just one witch, but scary as hell:


----------



## mirepoix

Angel-A (2005) - similar to 'The Girl on the Bridge' a story of second chances courtesy of self-discovery. Shot in black and white, the photography contains a pleasant contrast in line with the two leads. Probably the lightest and most easy going film by Luc Besson I've watched.


----------



## hpowders

Last Vegas
De Niro, Freeman, Douglas, Kline.

The usual geriatric crew on a final Vegas fling.
Would be most appreciated by those over 60.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Last Vegas
> De Niro, Freeman, Douglas, Kline.
> 
> The usual geriatric crew on a final Vegas fling.
> Would be *most appreciated by those over 60*.


Not everyone over 60 has dementia...if I recall correctly.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Dallas Buyers Club* (2013). Finally saw it. I thought it would've been more effective had they shown Matthew McConoughey/Ron Woodroof with graduated weight-loss, and been up-front about Woodroof's bisexuality and non-homophobia.

Even though it was mid to late 80's, and some people were still in the early stages of AIDS awareness (Rock Hudson 'came out' in '85), the walking corpse we see in the opening minutes wouldn't have been too much in demand as a sex party animal.

Oscar for Jared Leto's "Rayon" was well-deserved.


----------



## hpowders

Pompeii
Kit Harington
Emily Browning

Not the way I remembered it back in the day.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Not everyone over 60 has dementia...if I recall correctly.


Sorry, I don't remember.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Lucy*

I was entertained throughout the film, but it's still nothing special, but gee golly, Scarlett Johannson sure is purdy!

Also, to its credit, there is a great scene where someone is listening to Mozart's Requiem! I rather enjoyed that part! It's the first movement, if I recall correctly, "Introitus: Requiem Aeternam"


----------



## mirepoix

The Intouchables (2011)

Wealthy tetraplegic hires uneducated street hoodlum to become his full time carer.
This film was a financial success despite many critics deciding it was more or less just an updated 'Driving Miss Daisy'. Perhaps that was unfair of them because I can't see how it set out to be anything other than light entertainment with a few (well delivered) jokes thrown in.


----------



## hpowders

Oblivion
Tom Cruise

Okay, Tom. Enough with sci fi and confusing plots and ridiculous but dazzling special effects and scenes where heros never die.

Please get back to serious films with easy to follow and credible plots; perhaps, The Firm 2 ?


----------



## SimonNZ

^Oblivion...that's the one with both Andrea Riseborough and Olga Kurylenko

You say Tom Cruise was in that as well?


----------



## Vaneyes

DiesIraeVIX said:


> *Lucy*
> 
> I was entertained throughout the film, but it's still nothing special, but gee golly, *Scarlett Johannson sure is purdy!
> *
> Also, to its credit, there is a great scene where someone is listening to Mozart's Requiem! I rather enjoyed that part! It's the first movement, if I recall correctly, "Introitus: Requiem Aeternam"


ScarJo had a great line not long ago about her ex Ryan Reynolds...but, I couldn't possibly repeat it in family hour.


----------



## hpowders

SimonNZ said:


> ^Oblivion...that's the one with both Andrea Riseborough and Olga Kurylenko
> 
> You say Tom Cruise was in that as well?


How could you miss him? His mug was featured in every scene; sometimes two of him as, horror of horrors, he'd been cloned!!


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> How could you miss him? His mug was featured in every scene; sometimes two of him as, horror of horrors, he'd been cloned!!


Even the trailer. That was enough.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Even the trailer. That was enough.


Get out the Maalox!! :lol::lol:

I'm good to go too!! Far, far away from this dreadful movie!!


----------



## Vaneyes

For *The Other Woman *(2014) fans. Theater release April 1, 2014. DVD release July 29, 2014.


----------



## PetrB

hpowders said:


> Last Vegas
> De Niro, Freeman, Douglas, Kline.
> 
> The usual geriatric crew on a final Vegas fling.
> Would be most appreciated by those over 60.


It isn't rocket science -- and I've already predicted it -- Hollywood will start churning out movies with a passel of older characters on adventure (Bucket List -- this film) as the population bubble known as the baby boomers also age... pandering to a market, I guess, thinking 'old people won't find looking at younger people in similar situations to their liking,' or some such rot as determined by young PR careerists who came from former sports backgrounds, LOL.


----------



## SimonNZ

A compilation of "The Wilhelm Scream" from famous movies:


----------



## Vaneyes

PetrB said:


> It isn't rocket science -- and I've already predicted it -- Hollywood will start churning out movies with a passel of older characters on adventure (Bucket List -- this film) as the population bubble known as the baby boomers also age... pandering to a market, I guess, thinking 'old people won't find looking at younger people in similar situations to their liking,' or some such rot as determined by young PR careerists who came from former sports backgrounds, LOL.


And an occasional geriatric "Death Wish" or "Dirt Harry" storyline wouldn't bother me too much.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

_Ratatouille_ with my son, at home.


----------



## Guest

Excellent, but not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Bas

Bird people. 

An arthouse film (mostly french spoken). I enjoyed it a lot. It is brilliant from a cinematographic, picture-technical, viewpoint. The story, though not entirely free of cliches is beautifully told. I was with a good friend of mine and throughout the film I was thinking about a poem I once wrote for another friend, the film reminded me of the poem, and of her. Then I decided to call her and we are going to see the movie together this night. 
(This is the first time in my live I go to a movie twice)


----------



## Jeff W

He's not the Messiah! He's a very naughty boy!


----------



## sdtom

The Enforcer which had a theme Schifrin used in some of his compilation CD's.
Tom


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Art of the Steal* (2013), starring Kurt Russell, Matt Dillon, Terence Stamp. Written & Directed by Jonathan Sobol.

A tired take on Ocean's 11 stuff. This time with a crew that's way uncool. Kurt Russell is the leading contender for makeover. The long dyed brown hair needs a burial, once and for all.

The only scene worth mentioning is one that contains a few seconds of Niagara Falls at night.

Give this sorry-excuse-for-a-movie a miss. Three thumbs down.


----------



## Badinerie

The Colour Purple, with the wife and daughter. Great movie!


----------



## GreenMamba

A TV movie - an episode of Columbo - Etude in Black, from 1972. John Cassevetes is a vain conductor who murders his pianist mistress. Cassevetes directed Peter Falk in a couple films, so this switches their roles a bit (although the director here is actually Nicholas Colasanto, Coach from Cheers). Ol' Myrna Loy appears, as does Gwyneth Paltrow (albeit concealed in her pregnant mom's tummy). Stephen Bochco wrote the episode.

Lots of Classical music content here. At one point, Columbo surprises the conductor by saying he's a fan: he and his wife love his album with the Blue Danube waltz. The conductor can't quite conceal his disdain.


----------



## mirepoix

Bros Before Hos (2013) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2947832/

Serves us right for watching something called 'Bros Before Hos'.


----------



## Queequeg

Frozen

It was an above average Disney film, but I disliked the supporting characters. I also really miss the traditional, hand-drawn animation and feel that all these CGI films are lacking a spark and true beauty. There are great CGI films, but I wish Disney didn't do away with traditional animation completely.


----------



## Jeff W

Saw this yesterday at the second run theater. Fairly standard paint by the numbers fairy tale re-imagining, IMO. Don't remember a thing about the score to it though...


----------



## hpowders

The Grand Budapest Hotel-Jude Law,Ralph Fiennes, Jeff Goldblum, Willem Dafoe, Edward Norton.

Great cast having terrific fun!


----------



## realdealblues

Sharknado 2: The Second One

Much better than the first one. Some of the guest spots were great. Seeing Judd Hirsch driving a Taxi again made my day.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> The Grand Budapest Hotel-Jude Law,Ralph Fiennes, Jeff Goldblum, Willem Dafoe, Edward Norton.
> 
> Great cast having terrific fun!


I tried watching that on an airplane. The sound was so bad, I gave up. One day.


----------



## Posie

The Joy Luck Club  Great soundtrack btw.


----------



## sdtom

Jersey Boys, the story of Frankie Valli and the 4 seasons. Would have loved to have seen the Broadway musical. Enjoyed myself.
Tom


----------



## hpowders

Blue Jasmine, Cate Blanchett, Alec Baldwin.

One of the best films I've seen in recent years. Woody Allen at his best.

"So how's April 25th?"

Yes. That's fine! Oh Wait! No! That's my colonoscopy prep day. Always a special day!"


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Two days. Two consecutive RedBox Blu-rays.

- Lone Survivor (Mark Wahlberg) - I thought it was excellent, very well made. I'm considering buying it.
- Non-Stop (Liam Neeson) - If you shut off your brain and just suspend your disbelief, you'll enjoy it. It's a lot of fun!


----------



## mirepoix

Picnic on the Grass aka Le Déjeuner sur l'herbe (1959) directed by Jean Renoir.

A scientist who espouses artificial insemination for humans changes his mind after having a roll in the hay with a curvy peasant chick. Also features the usual Renoir pan flute.


^^^^(best review ever)


----------



## Cheyenne

I saw _The Fault in Our Stars_ in a local cinema: a typical chick flick adapted from a mediocre Young Adult novel. (The people I went with forced me to read it.) These viewing experiences, however, are always fun. This one is about two cancer patients, meaning excess sentimentalism was to be expected. A friend was crying next to me for at least the last 1/4th of the film, while a stranger next to me dressed like a tough rocker (with the attitude of one) suddenly started half-crying, half-laughing in an almost manic way after the big 'sad' moment. I, in the mean time, had to contain my laughter, as the hilariously sentimental plot unveiled while Willem Dafoe was having fun with a characteristically over-the-top role. Some profound sighs and cries were uttered as the film ended. My partners in crime thanked me for not "laughing out loud" -- as per usual.


----------



## aleazk

LOL two weeks ago when I went to the cinema to see the Planet of the Apes, I saw the poster of that movie you watched, Cheyenne, and I thought to myself "even if they pay me, I wouldn't watch that melodramatic piece of crap, so obvious in its pretensions, so cliche in its presentation". Judging by your review, I wasn't wrong at all! and all this just by analysing the poster while waiting in the line before entering the hall!


----------



## Cosmos

The Evil Dead remake. Ugh.


----------



## PetrB

Cheyenne said:


> View attachment 48151
> 
> 
> I saw _The Fault in Our Stars_ in a local cinema: a typical chick flick adapted from a mediocre Young Adult novel. (The people I went with forced me to read it.) These viewing experiences, however, are always fun. This one is about two cancer patients, meaning excess sentimentalism was to be expected. A friend was crying next to me for at least the last 1/4th of the film, while a stranger next to me dressed like a tough rocker (with the attitude of one) suddenly started half-crying, half-laughing in an almost manic way after the big 'sad' moment. I, in the mean time, had to contain my laughter, as the hilariously sentimental plot unveiled while Willem Dafoe was having fun with a characteristically over-the-top role. Some profound sighs and cries were uttered as the film ended. My partners in crime thanked me for not "laughing out loud" -- as per usual.


Chu know, your friends brought you along hoping you would laugh, since they know they are suckers for this sort of thing and that you might have kept them from completely sinking down that drain -- if only you had laughed.

Now, 'Being forced to read...." I can see it, you, tied into a chair, your eyelids held open by some medical mechanism, the text being scrolled in front of you repeatedly until you had gone through the entire book. 

It is your duty, if you are one of those who can see through those transparent and cheap devices being used to so manipulate an audience, to laugh, loud, hard, and often. Do not, though, accept the invite when your friends are similarly asking you along to attend a performance of La Boheme or Madama Butterfly -- the costs of the seats are so much higher, that game has much higher stakes


----------



## Cheyenne

aleazk said:


> LOL two weeks ago when I went to the cinema to see the Planet of the Apes, I saw the poster of that movie you watched, Cheyenne, and I thought to myself "even if they pay me, I wouldn't watch that melodramatic piece of crap, so obvious in its pretensions, so cliche in its presentation". Judging by your review, I wasn't wrong at all! and all this just by analysing the poster while waiting in the line before entering the hall!


It actually attempts to bypass the usual sentimentalism through the supposed cynicism of the two leads, who are actually thinly veiled sentimentalists themselves. It is bearable for most of the film, but once they throw off their cloaks during the climactic scenes it becomes predictably schmaltzy.

And besides the crying, there was also the fawning -- over the lead male, who some reviewer described as a "strip mall James Dean". Standout features are excessive staring ("creepy" unless it comes from a "hot guy", as it stands written in the book), supposedly sly one-liners ("I'm like a roller-coaster that only goes up"), keeping an unlit(!) cigarette in his mouth as a "metaphor", and grinning stupidly. Naturally, he is ready to sacrifice everything he has for the mere chance of being with the girl -- that is how great she is! Comments ranged from the customary "d'aaaaaawwww, he's so cute" to "OMG I want to marry him!" :lol: His physical features were among the most debated subjects in the viewing room. Some opined he was "totally hot"; others found him merely "cute". My partners in crime found him "less attractive than expected": a very disappointing outcome.



PetrB said:


> Chu know, your friends brought you along hoping you would laugh, since they know they are suckers for this sort of thing and that you might have kept them from completely sinking down that drain -- if only you had laughed.


Maybe I should have then -- certainly will next time, if there is one. :tiphat:



PetrB said:


> Now, 'Being forced to read...." I can see it, you, tied into a chair, your eyelids held open by some medical mechanism, the text being scrolled in front of you repeatedly until you had gone through the entire book.


It is my bad for watching _A Clockwork Orange_ with them -- it gave them all kinds of awful ideas.



PetrB said:


> It is your duty, if you are one of those who can see through those transparent and cheap devices being used to so manipulate an audience, to laugh, loud, hard, and often. Do not, though, accept the invite when your friends are similarly asking you along to attend a performance of La Boheme or Madama Butterfly -- the costs of the seats are so much higher, that game has much higher stakes


Yes yes, I'll pay no more than 10 bucks for the sort of hoarse laughter reserved for those sort of experiences! I have concert tickets to buy instead!


----------



## Guest

_Hours_--Paul Walker's last movie. He did the best he could with such a pitiful script (How many times did he mutter "OK"?) and minimal plot. Even at just 97 minutes it was tedious.


----------



## hpowders

Everybody's Fine.

Not really. This film's a mess, but I will watch any film Robert De Niro's in.


----------



## Guest

Just got back from group outing to see Guardians of the Galaxy. Marvel comics in tongue in cheek mode. Great fun. Mostly waggish script and great visuals; only Karen Gillan (Amy Pond, Dr Who) seemed to be in the wrong movie - too serious! 8/10.


----------



## GreenMamba

*A New Leaf *(1971). Screwball comedy starring Walter Mathau as an irresponsible wealthy man whose about to lose his fortune, so he plots to marry and murder a rich, social misfit (Elaine May, who also wrote and directed the film).

It's funny.

"Let me introduce you to our neighbors, Dr. and Mrs. Daryl Hitler."
"You're not by any chance related to the Boston Hitlers?"


----------



## Guest

*Under the Skin*. I now have a reference for one of the worst movies ever made. Pointless, tedious, and just plain stupid! Don't even try to convince me of its artistic merit.


----------



## Andreas

Caligula (1979)

With Malcolm McDowell and Peter O'Toole. Clockwork Orange meets Lawrence of Arabia? Well, it was advertised as a scandalous film, and scandalous it was, alright, though I'm not quite sure if in a good or bad way. Maybe I'll have to watch the unedited version to get the full, shall we say, story.


----------



## GreenMamba

Andreas said:


> Caligula (1979)
> 
> With Malcolm McDowell and Peter O'Toole. Clockwork Orange meets Lawrence of Arabia? Well, it was advertised as a scandalous film, and scandalous it was, alright, though I'm not quite sure if in a good or bad way. Maybe I'll have to watch the unedited version to get the full, shall we say, story.


The unedited version is just old school porn.


----------



## SimonNZ

Kontrapunctus said:


> *Under the Skin*. I now have a reference for one of the worst movies ever made. Pointless, tedious, and just plain stupid! Don't even try to convince me of its artistic merit.


I _could_ try to convince you of the artistic merit of Michel Faber's book, which the film apparently deviates from in many important details.

Pity to hear its no good. A missed opportunity.


----------



## Morimur

*Russian Ark (Dir. Alexander Sokurov)*

View attachment 48315


Tarkovsky fans will savor this film. Recommended.

I'd also like to add that Sokurov is a modern master; the rightful heir to Tarkovsky. Of course, the masses don't give a **** about his work, as they're too busy having their souls raped and destroyed by Hollywood.


----------



## Blancrocher

Lope de Aguirre said:


> View attachment 48315
> 
> 
> Tarkovsky fans will savor this film. Recommended.


For me, Andrei Rublev is almost like a gripping suspense thriller, but I kind of wish I'd seen this one on fast-forward.

*p.s.* Still, anyone with an interest in cinematography might want to give it a look.


----------



## Morimur

Blancrocher said:


> For me, Andrei Rublev is almost like a gripping suspense thriller, but I kind of wish I'd seen this one on fast-forward.
> 
> *p.s.* Still, anyone with an interest in cinematography might want to give it a look.


It's an example of contemplative filmmaking; it's not meant to entertain in the classic sense. To simply praise the cinematography is to sell the film short; it's much more than that.


----------



## mirepoix

I'll Follow You Down (2013) 

I'll try to forget this even exists.


----------



## Norse

I just saw that new Ape movie. For a "big" movie with apes who ride horses and shoot guns, it's about as well written and executed as you can reasonably hope for. Maybe it felt a little drawn out (2h11m), but I was sort of tired to begin with. Sadly I had to watch it in 3D.


----------



## Antiquarian

I just saw Lasse Hallström's The Hundred-Foot Journey, with friends at a local cinema. It is probably the most formulaic film I have ever seen. Usually when watching a film, I like to immerse myself in the experience; with this one I found myself disengaged. The French were stereotypically French, and the Indians even more so, and the plot was serio-comic, but not in a good way. As my friends were laughing and crying at the orchestrated moments in the film, I saw with detatched eye, what the producers and director were trying to do. Ah, well, at least it was a night out with friends.


----------



## Radames

Blancrocher said:


> For me, Andrei Rublev is almost like a gripping suspense thriller, but I kind of wish I'd seen this one on fast-forward.


Me too! I can't believe I stayed awake through the whole thing.

I just saw the Danny Boyle film Trance.


----------



## Radames

Kontrapunctus said:


> *Under the Skin*. I now have a reference for one of the worst movies ever made. Pointless, tedious, and just plain stupid! Don't even try to convince me of its artistic merit.


I know! Even Scarlett Johansson taking her clothes off can't make that a watchable film!


----------



## SimonNZ

Radames said:


> I just saw the Danny Boyle film Trance.


That had some quite unexpected moments. iykwimaityd


----------



## marienbad

Hercules , with my grandson. He liked it ,I slept.


----------



## Morimur

marienbad said:


> Hercules , with my grandson. He liked it ,I slept.


Get him to watch 'Last Year at Marienbad' with you. He'll sleep, you'll enjoy, and the world will resume its natural order.


----------



## hpowders

Insomnia
Al Pacino, Robin Williams

In tribute to one of our finest dramatic actors who died yesterday.
I didn't care much for Robin Williams' comedy, but respected him as one of America's finest serious actors.
See his chilling performance of a murderous psychopath to confirm this for yourself.
He will be sorely missed.
RIP, Robin Williams! :tiphat:


----------



## Morimur

hpowders said:


> Insomnia
> Al Pacino, Robin Williams


Not a bad film, I suppose. Probably Nolan's best (though it is far inferior to the original). He isn't a great director or artist by any stretch of the imagination, but more of a technician.

_I recommend the original 1998 Norwegian film (Dir. Erik Skjoldbjaerg). This film is a successful work of art._

Link to reviews: http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/insomnia_1998/


----------



## hpowders

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Not a bad film, I suppose. Probably Nolan's best (though it is an inferior version of the original). He isn't a great director or artist by any stretch of the imagination, but more of a technician.
> 
> _I recommend the original 1998 Norwegian film (Dir. Erik Skjoldbjaerg). This film is a successful work of art._
> 
> Link to reviews: http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/insomnia_1998/


I watched it as a tribute to Robin Williams. He was a fine actor.


----------



## mirepoix

We just spent the afternoon eating a lovely Brie and watching a couple of films.

Divergent (2014)

Oh dear. The bottle of wine we opened about 20 minutes into this film was cheaper than it cost us to watch it. And it was one hundred times more fulfilling.

You Will Meet a Tall Dark Stranger (2010)

That's more like it. Not nearly on par with 'Blue Jasmine' but a pleasant diversion nonetheless. And with the added bonus(?) of me recognising so many of the characters as people I've known in my own life - thus making me feel old*ish*.


----------



## Levanda

II Postino The Postman Pablo Nerudo poet from Chile exiled in small town of Italy. Films tell relationship between postman and poet, wonderful movie .


----------



## hpowders

Midnight In Paris
Owen Wilson

Woody Allen's love affair with Paris, past and present.
Gorgeously filmed.


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. Lauren Bacall (89).

On Key Largo set (1947), with Bogart and Huston.


----------



## Itullian

Vaneyes said:


> R.I.P. Lauren Bacall (89).
> 
> On Key Largo set (1947), with Bogart and Huston.


They made some great movies.


----------



## mirepoix

Je l'aimais (2009)

Dude takes his daughter in law away for a break for a few days after her husband has left her. While they're together he discloses details of his own past discretions.
This is about as good (and accessible) an illustration of what you can go through when you don't know how to _play the game_.
And I believe that here once more, Daniel Auteil shows what a fine actor he is.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Levanda said:


> II Postino The Postman Pablo Nerudo poet from Chile exiled in small town of Italy. Films tell relationship between postman and poet, wonderful movie .


I LOVE that movie but I rarely can bring myself to watch it, there is such an air of melancholy that pervades the entire film. It's difficult to explain, there are some touching, funny, and tender moments but it depresses me when I watch it. Shame, because it's a wonderful movie! It's also interesting to see Massimo Troisi, the protagonist in a non-comedy role. In Italy, Troisi who tragically died shortly after filming the movie, is considered one of the comedy greats.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

The last movie I saw was _Guardians of the Galaxy_, it was great! I really think it might be the best Marvel movie yet. Definitely better than _The Avengers_.


----------



## SimonNZ

Boyhood (Richard Linklater)

Very good and a remarkable achievement in a number of ways, but not the knockout I was expecting/hoping. Partly because I somehow assumed the lead character was going to be written as some kind of "Everyboy" (a tough ask admittedly), and his experience bore no relation to mine in any detail or emotion or attitude.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Under the Skin (Scarlett Johansson, Dir. Jonathan Glazer) - An *intensely creepy* and visually powerful film! I loved it.
It's about as Art-House as it gets, though. So, if you don't like that sort of thing, it's probably not for you.


----------



## Itullian

Song of Bernadette
about the Lourdes apparition.
Very nicely done
Great supporting actors around a young Jennifer Jones.


----------



## GreenMamba

D.O.A. 1950 film noir.









Frank Bigelow: I want to report a murder. 
Homicide Captain: Sit down. Where was this murder committed? 
Frank Bigelow: San Francisco, last night. 
Homicide Captain: Who was murdered? 
Frank Bigelow: I was.


----------



## WorthyYeti

Just rewatched the Shining. Not nearly as good as the book. Thought after time away from the book I would enjoy, but I did not. Music is good though.


----------



## Jeff W

Went to the drive in last night for a double feature!















Had absolutely no expectations for Michael Bay's latest shlockfest and still ended up feeling disappointed in 'Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles'. In truth, the only reason we sat through it was to see 'Guardians of the Galaxy' and so the girlfriend and I would have a good spot. 'Guardians of the Galaxy' was a fun and entertaining romp in the Marvel Cinematic Universe and the use of a lot of good '70s pop songs really helped the movie, IMO.

Also, I am now the proud owner of an authentic piece of Americana. A drive in movie theatre car window speaker!


----------



## Badinerie

2000 Women. (1944) 
A comedy drama set in a womans internment camp in france. Propeganda film really but good fun.


----------



## KenOC

Watched David Lean's "Hobson's Choice" from 1953. A successful bootmaker, Charles Laughton in a bit of virtuoso acting, decides to marry off two of his three daughters and to not allow the oldest to marry at all. The daughters aren't real happy with this and proceed to take action. Mostly a comedy and quite enjoyable.


----------



## Badinerie

Hobson's Choice...By Gum! possibly my favourite movie.


----------



## echo

Kung Panda part 2 -

deep and profound


----------



## KenOC

Badinerie said:


> Hobson's Choice...By Gum! possibly my favourite movie.


A very god movie, but Laughton's character is such a JERK that after a while you lose all sympathy for him.


----------



## SimonNZ

on tv last night:

56 Up (Michael Apted)

I find it very hard to watch these films, and certainly do not join in the near universal praise the series has recieved. While they now provide a fascinating unglamourized look back over five decades of social history and attitudes, and while its kind of nice to revisit what are now old friends and hope they're getting by, the Apted approach and framing devices I've always found at best limiting and forcing expected conclusions and at worst - and all too often - voyeristic and uncaring. That he seems continually to ignore all the many pleas from the participants to alter his beligerant approch, after the original thesis about class and environment determining future life has been revealed to be manifestly untrue and now antiquated, is all the more baffling and reprehensible. And, man, I wish he wouldn't keep rubbing their noses in the same few childish and off the cuff sentences they made when they were seven or fourteen.


----------



## KenOC

Queuing up flicks for the next few nights: Cutter's Way (1981) and Mutiny on the Bounty (1935).


----------



## hpowders

The Railway Man (2014)
Colin Firth, Nicole Kidman

Wonderful film!


----------



## Vaneyes

Question. I've pvr'd "Don Jon" and "American Hustle". Should I watch?


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^'Don Jon' features the best performance I've seen from Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## SimonNZ

I found American Hustle underwhelming in every way. Worst of all it doesn't deliver on being the double-cross type film the opening scenes set it up to be.

Not recommended, unless you're a big fan of Amy Adams' clevage, in which case its El Dorado.


----------



## KenOC

Agree that "American Hustle" was a disappointment. Some people liked it, of course. For me, it was a yawner.


----------



## Vaneyes

mirepoix said:


> ^^^^'Don Jon' features the best performance I've seen from Scarlett Johansson.


Another ScarJo fan.Sold!


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> I found American Hustle underwhelming in every way. Worst of all it doesn't deliver on being the double-cross type film the opening scenes set it up to be.
> 
> Not recommended, unless you're *a big fan of *Amy Adams' cleavage, in which case its El Dorado.


I can always fast-forward. Not a problem.


----------



## sdtom

KenOC said:


> Queuing up flicks for the next few nights: Cutter's Way (1981) and Mutiny on the Bounty (1935).


Really llike the 35 edition of Mutiny on the Bounty. The only thing I like about the remake was the Kaper score.


----------



## sdtom

I'm thinking about offering a CD of Austin Wintory in a contest. Please if anyone might find this interesting send me a pm. There would be a question to answer and all of the correct entries would go into a pool. A random generator would select the number. In addition to this one I'll be getting a couple of Toccata CD's of the music of Alfred Hitchcock.
Tom


----------



## sdtom

I watched the Giver yesterday. A film worth seeing.
Tom


----------



## Radames

Saw Guardians of the Galaxy over the weekend. Good, but would have been better with a more fleshed out bad guy. When I saw Lee Pace was the heavy I thought --Great! He is great in the AMC TV show Halt and Catch Fire. But they didn't give him much to do in Guardians.


----------



## aleazk

*Coherence* (2013)

If you always wondered what would happen if all the bizarre things that happen at the microscopic scale according to quantum mechanics were also present at the macroscopic scale, and in an everyday situation, then this is your movie. Quite frightening!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Elle's so gorgeous in this.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Don Jon* (2013), starring, written, directed by Joseph Gordon-Levitt.










Viewers aside, I was surprised a whole movie could endure this protagonist's philosophy. Which, c'mon, was extremely shaky. Much of the credit for getting the viewer to "stay with it", must go to the director portion.

Kudos to ScarJo, whose "Barbara" was a very very effective tease. Though, I would've written her remaining that.

In addition, Julianne "Cougar" Moore stayed too long. And her family tragedy, I found to be a hokey tie-in.

Tony Danza was good as the old man. Just the visual of this son and dad side-by-side garnered several guffaws.

This one man/one hand show should receive a few Oscar noms. Two thumbs up. That's all.


----------



## Morimur

Marschallin Blair said:


> Elle's so gorgeous in this.


Meh... she's ok.


----------



## mirepoix

L'Apollonide (Souvenirs de la maison close) (2011)
Soft lighting and long easy shots can't hide the sordid and brutal existence in this depiction of women trapped within the walls of a Paris brothel during the early 1900s. We found it a worthwhile watch, although I got the impression it was perhaps trying a little too hard to deliver a message.


----------



## Vaneyes

*American Hustle *(2013). TC critics are correct. This is crap. I surrendered after 9 minutes. My wife left a minute earlier.










No more David O. Russell and Christian Bale for me. I've had my fill.

Fast-forwarding, I found one promising quality. Louis C.K. as a film actor. I think this guy may be our next Jack Warden. We'll see.

Three thumbs down.


----------



## Guest

Last night at the cinema : *Lucy*. This is Luc Besson's latest offering (starring Scarlett Johansson), a sci-fi action thriller. I found it slick and enjoyable 'bubble-gum' entertainment.


----------



## PetrB

*Spark: A Burning Man Story (2013)*

Spark: A Burning Man Story (2013) [via Netflix]

Docu on the Burning Man festival, its origins, organizers.

Apart from the spirited festival and (some of) its participants -- who may or may not be your idea of an alternative sort you would want to be or hang out with -- it is also about the founders, what the idea is and "what it is for," how the festival is organized, achieved and run -- it is one study in what is, politically, an ideal anarchy, i.e. no government, but instead, 'the people' stepping up and in to taking care of the business of community.

I'd recommend it to about anyone -- anyone checking it out will likely be able to decide within moments if it is something they want to watch.


----------



## Levanda

I missed silent films, 



There are few available clasical films with English subtitles as well.


----------



## Sonata

I believe the last film I watched was Edward Scissorhands. Great movie.

At the moment, all of my TV time is devoted to a run-through of BattleStar Galactica. I was less than enthusiastic when my husband talked me into this one, but I am really hooked!


----------



## Blancrocher

View attachment 49382


"Two Lives," directed by Georg Maas. I liked it to start with, especially because of the pretty shots and scenery, and it was interesting to see Liv Ullman in a recent role. But the movie ended up being too melodramatic for my taste.


----------



## jurianbai

Non stop (2014), interesting but something is missing about this film
Calvary (2014), great drama and love the Irish background
Flight (2012), nice one
Nebraska (2013), first half is boring but then it is quite enjoyable
Into the Wild (2007), if you like outdoor,.. based on true story
The Notebook (2004), beautiful house architecture and storyline
Like Dandelion Dust (2009), engaging drama worth watching
A Beautiful Mind (2001), don't know why I missed this movie , very good one


----------



## Guest

One of the best movies I've seen in a long time:


----------



## Vaneyes

I watched trailers for these currents: *Sin City: A Dame To Kill For*; *A Hunderd-Foot Journey*; *The F Word*; *Lucy*; *The Giver*;* If I Stay*; *Into The Storm*; *Let's Be Cops*; *The Expendables 3*.

Pay money for these 5-minute theater releases? No thanks X 9. I would rather be held hostage in a Twinkies-eating contest.


----------



## GreenMamba

*The Talented Mr. Ripley*. I hadn't seen this before. I'm glad I watched it though I didn't love it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Lars von Trier - Nymphomaniac, vol. 1.

*p.s.* And vol. 2.


----------



## DavidA

Not strictly a film but I went with my daughter to see a broadcast of Shakespeare's Midsummer Night's Dream from the Globe Theatre, London.

Fantastic! A wonderful evening's entertainment!


----------



## SimonNZ

Blancrocher said:


> Lars von Trier - Nymphomaniac, vol. 1.
> 
> *p.s.* And vol. 2.


I doubt I'm going to see it - Von Treir and I went our seperate ways some time ago now - but I'd be interested to know what you thought of those.


----------



## Blancrocher

SimonNZ said:


> I doubt I'm going to see it - Von Treir and I went our seperate ways some time ago now - but I'd be interested to know what you thought of those.


For me von Trier is self-evidently a genius and he's my favorite living director, so you might want to take my opinion with a grain of salt! Anyways, I think Nymphomaniac--like his last couple films, Antichrist and Melancholia--is a masterpiece. Not easy to watch at times, but I expect I'll be thinking over and debating what's going on in it scene by scene (beyond the obvious) for years to come.


----------



## Cheyenne

*The Hitcher (1986)*
A strangely haunting film, with great cinematography and Rutger Hauer playing a subtly supernatural villain. Very worthwhile.

*Wanted: Dead or Alive*
Rutger Hauer tries to be Dirty Harry. He doesn't pull it off -- in part because the script is awful. He also plays the Harmonica. Or was supposed to, I guess -- apparently they didn't really have time to teach him how to, since he just blows on some random holes, not even playing single notes. Gene Simmons plays a terrorist. He's all right. The score is good, with prominent Harmonica sounds lending the film a Western atmosphere that it occasionally plays to well. It's horrible, but funny.


----------



## Morimur

Cheyenne said:


> *The Hitcher (1986)*
> A strangely haunting film, with great cinematography and Rutger Hauer playing a subtly supernatural villain. Very worthwhile.
> 
> *Wanted: Dead or Alive*
> Rutger Hauer tries to be Dirty Harry. He doesn't pull it off -- in part because the script is awful. He also plays the Harmonica. Or was supposed to, I guess -- apparently they didn't really have time to teach him how to, since he just blows on some random holes, not even playing single notes. Gene Simmons plays a terrorist. He's all right. The score is good, with prominent Harmonica sounds lending the film a Western atmosphere that it occasionally plays to well. It's horrible, but funny.


Hauer is a great actor with a horrible resume. Certainly doesn't get the credit he deserves.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Dark Passage (1947)










and Written on the Wind (1956)










I have watched both for a couple of times, so just as a tribute to Lauren Bacall for now!


----------



## Morimur

Blancrocher said:


> For me von Trier is self-evidently a genius and he's my favorite living director...


Really? Not a fan of Alexander Sokurov? Objectively, I'd consider him to be the greatest living director.


----------



## Cheyenne

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Hauer is a great actor with a horrible resume. Certainly doesn't get the credit he deserves.


Very true. He's one of my favorites. He's in many decent to great b-films from the 80s -- too bad about all the schlock from the 90s. _Soldaat van Oranje_,_ Flesh + Blood_, _Blade Runner_,_ Ladyhawke_, _The Hitcher_ -- all of them have great Hauer performances. More recently he had excellent roles in_ Batman Begins_, _The Rite_, _Hobo With a Shotgun_, _The Mill and the Cross _(must-see!), _Sin City_ and _Black Butterflies_. I'm going through the back-catalog now, seeing the films of his I hadn't yet seen. Doing the same with Clint Eastwood (who did make it) and Ramón Estévez (Martin Sheen -- who's also come a little short of stardom).


----------



## OperaGeek

Cheyenne said:


> *The Hitcher (1986)*
> A strangely haunting film, with great cinematography and Rutger Hauer playing a subtly supernatural villain. Very worthwhile.


An old favourite, this one. On the surface, yet another violent actioner, although with superior cinematography to most of that kind. Below the surface, a twisted, dark psychological thriller with many possible interpretations. Perverted coming-of-age tale? Twisted spin on the Flying Dutchman saga (not just because Hauer is Dutch)? Schizophrenic tale of two sides of one personality struggling for control? Just a heckofalottafun? You decide.


----------



## Cheyenne

OperaGeek said:


> An old favourite, this one. On the surface, yet another violent actioner, although with superior cinematography to most of that kind. Below the surface, a twisted, dark psychological thriller with many possible interpretations. Perverted coming-of-age tale? Twisted spin on the Flying Dutchman saga (not just because Hauer is Dutch)? Schizophrenic tale of two sides of one personality struggling for control? Just a heckofalottafun? You decide.


It separates itself from all the slashers of the time, too, by virtue of the relation between the lead and the villain. The main character is _not_ in mortal danger at all during most of the film -- he's merely being played with. The audience knows this, which should rob the film of suspense -- but it doesn't, of course! I love the twisted comparisons made between the protaginist and antagonist, not least through the opening and closing shots (and sounds!). (By the way, some people also love to point out the supposedly homosexual tension between the two leads. Not sure about it, but it sure makes for an interesting viewing.)


----------



## OperaGeek

Cheyenne said:


> It separates itself from all the slashers of the time, too, by virtue of the relation between the lead and the villain. The main character is _not_ in mortal danger at all during most of the film -- he's merely being played with. The audience knows this, which should rob the film of suspense -- but it doesn't, of course! I love the twisted comparisons made between the protaginist and antagonist, not least through the opening and closing shots (and sounds!). (By the way, some people also love to point out the supposedly homosexual tension between the two leads. Not sure about it, but it sure makes for an interesting viewing.)


Very good points! Personally, I don't really buy the homosexual angle, although I certainly appreciate that it is another possible interpretation. That's one the aspects of this film which make it so enjoyable - when the credits appear, the ending of the film feels satisfying and conclusive, and yet it leaves so many questions unanswered. In fact, it could very well be just a new beginning to a very similar story!

Perhaps we read too much into it, but the mere fact "The Hitcher" triggers such analysis at all is proof enough in my book that the film is several notches above the usual action/thriller/horror fare.

I love it when an action movie provides both tense surface action _and_ some food for thought. Naively, I checked out both the sequel to and the remake of "The Hitcher", hoping to find more of the same. Nope.

You have seen "Runaway Train", I presume?


----------



## Cheyenne

OperaGeek said:


> Perhaps we read too much into it, but the mere fact "The Hitcher" triggers such analysis at all is proof enough in my book that the film is several notches above the usual action/thriller/horror fare.
> 
> I love it when an action movie provides both tense surface action _and_ some food for thought. Naively, I checked out both the sequel to and the remake of "The Hitcher", hoping to find more of the same. Nope.
> 
> You have seen "Runaway Train", I presume?


I usually don't care for action films at all. In fact, _The Hitcher_ would hardly count as an action film at all to most of today's action-savvy audiences, I venture to guess: it has a far more haunting, silent, subtle tone. I did see the remake, when I must have been 14 or so, and it bored me immensely.

_Runaway Train_ I haven't seen: but reading a brief description already sold me on it. I'll check it out soon!


----------



## Guest

Regretably, *The Grand Budapest Hotel*. What a waste of an amazing cast. It was just plain stupid and not remotely funny, in my opinion.


----------



## SimonNZ

If anyone is looking for an excellent Rutger Hauer film - his best performance imo - I'd heartily recommend Ermanno Olmi's unjustly neglected "The Legend Of The Holy Drinker" from 1988, based on the Joseph Roth novella.


----------



## hpowders

Heaven Is For Real
Based on a true story.
Goes better with a tall stiff drink.


----------



## hpowders

Kontrapunctus said:


> Regretably, *The Grand Budapest Hotel*. What a waste of an amazing cast. It was just plain stupid and not remotely funny, in my opinion.


I completely agree. What a boring waste. A real clunker. No wonder I received it so fast!


----------



## Vaneyes

I must sit humbly corrected. Recently, I lumped *The Hundred-Foot Journey *(2014) in with several other films that I felt showed little beyond trailer evidence. I was wrong about the aforementioned.











I went to the movie theater with the intention of simply doing a husbandly duty. IOW accompanying his wife to a chick and metrosexual male flick. I did choose it, knowing she would like it.

Well, we both more than liked it. Loved it! Do see this film.

Directed by Lasse Hallstrom (The Hypnotist, Salmon Fishing in the Yemen, The Shipping News, Chocolat, The Cider House Rules, What's Eating Gilbert Grape). With this amazing line of credits, how could I have ever doubted?

Starring Om Puri, Manish Dayal, Charlotte Le Bon, Helen Mirren.

If this doesn't garner a bunch of Oscar noms, I will find and eat the hottest curry. I once did that, accidently, in Troon Scotland.

Four thumbs up.:tiphat:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

The Rutles: All you need is Cash!

A 1978 funny picture satirizing The Beatles!

:lol:


----------



## GreenMamba

*Kansas City Confidential*. Good old-fashioned noir.

Lee Van Cleef and Jack Elam are both bad guys in it (if you watch old Westerns, you'll know). Van Cleef's character has about three times where he gets the drop on the hero, only to have his gun taken away.


----------



## Vaneyes

GreenMamba said:


> *Kansas City Confidential*. Good old-fashioned noir.
> *
> Lee Van Cleef and Jack Elam* are both bad guys in it (if you watch old Westerns, you'll know). Van Cleef's character has about three times where he gets the drop on the hero, only to have his gun taken away.
> 
> View attachment 49824


A refresher for the uninitiated...

Lee Van Cleef (1925 - 1989)










Jack Elam (1920 - 2003)










One of my favorite villians was Richard Lynch (1940 - 2012).


----------



## Crudblud

_Perfect Blue_ (Satoshi Kon)
Classic psychological thriller in which a pop idol transferring to a career in acting becomes the victim of a bizarre personal vendetta. It's a great piece of animation and uses the format to convey a disorienting world in which you can never be sure what is actually happening. Fans of David Lynch in particular will dig this, I think, and it bears similarities to his films _Mulholland Dr._ and _Inland Empire_ though was made before either of them.

_Paprika_ (Satoshi Kon)
Lively Gilliam-esque science fiction in which dreams and reality merge. It looks great and as a collection of individual set pieces is quite enthralling, but I was left feeling that it didn't come to much more than that. This was Kon's last completed feature before he died and I can't help but feel it is not the last hurrah one would want from such an imaginative director (hopefully his half-complete _Dreaming Machine_ will be finished soon). The soundtrack is also nauseating and badly mixed with dialogue at times, which was no small source of annoyance. It's not terrible, it just doesn't work.

_Hausu_ (Nobuhiko Kobayashi)
Japanese haunted house movie which might be the craziest thing I've ever seen. In addition to the bizarre and often hilarious death scenes, it has a sense of humour that switches from slapstick to the macabre to pure absurdism. Watch it.

_Melancholia_ (Lars von Trier)
The thing that stood out to me most, perhaps, besides the tasteful use of CGI which is really quite breathtaking at times, is how funny it is. I did have a problem with the handheld camera work, which I understand is one of Trier's trademarks, but apart from that I have nothing bad to say about it. It's certainly the best disaster movie I've ever seen, and that's probably because it's not about survival, it's about total unavoidable destruction. Again, despite it being about that, it's funny, hilarious even, and in a wholly intentional way.


----------



## Marcel

From Dusk Till Dawn, Quentin Tarantino George Clooney = 5/10


----------



## DavidA

My week with Marilyn

Michelle Williams and the rest of the cast superb!


----------



## SimonNZ

Crudblud said:


> _Melancholia_ (Lars von Trier)
> The thing that stood out to me most, perhaps, besides the tasteful use of CGI which is really quite breathtaking at times, is how funny it is. I did have a problem with *the handheld camera work, which I understand is one of Trier's trademarks*, but apart from that I have nothing bad to say about it. It's certainly the best disaster movie I've ever seen, and that's probably because it's not about survival, it's about total unavoidable destruction. Again, despite it being about that, it's funny, hilarious even, and in a wholly intentional way.


One of the many issues I've had with Von Treir: "handheld" =/= "Parkinsons"

(with apologies to Blancrocher)


----------



## Blancrocher

SimonNZ said:


> One of the many issues I've had with Von Treir: "handheld" =/= "Parkinsons"
> 
> (with apologies to Blancrocher)


Thank you, but no worries--Von Trier is one of those directors I love that I'd never blame someone for not liking! The handheld camera is a feature of the Dogma 95 group; I didn't find it too distracting in Melancholia, and it always had a purpose (to my mind). Of course, that doesn't make up for it if you walk out of the theater with a headache.


----------



## hpowders

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty
Ben Stiller is no Danny Kaye.
Avoid like the plague!


----------



## Crudblud

_Hugo_ (Martin Scorsese)
Magic realism on the birth of cinema. Magic is definitely part of what it's about, comparing cinema, automata, and magic shows via the work of Georges Méliès - the famous director of silent films like _Le Voyage dans la Lune_, which figures prominently through the film - and indeed the experience is quite a magical one, often taking on the quality of fairytale with its broad characters and cheeky sense of humour. The clockwork sequences are magnificent to behold, from the clock towers in the train station to the inner workings of Hugo's automaton, and the warm colours of the clockwork cogs and gears are contrasted with the bleak Parisian Winter beating outside. It's definitely a visual feast, and the story and characters are heart-warming without being cloying, no mean feat for a cinéaste par excellence like Scorsese, especially not when he is writing a gushing love letter to cinema as he is here. _Hugo_ is up there with _The King of Comedy_ as one of my very favourite of his works, which might not appear to be saying much as I find his highly acclaimed works _Taxi Driver_, _Raging Bull_, and _Goodfellas_ to be quite dreadful, but it is meant sincerely, he is at the top of his game here.


----------



## hpowders

Gambit
Colin Firth
Cameron Diaz
Alan Rickman

Falls flat. Nothing more pathetic than an attempt to be funny and is simply boring instead.


----------



## hpowders

Before Midnight
Ethan Hawke
Julie Delpy

All talk no action. Even the beautiful Greek isle setting can't save this boring bomb.


----------



## Crudblud

_Eyes Wide Shut_ (Stanley Kubrick)
Second viewing, still don't get it. I do honestly believe it's great, because it draws me in effortlessly, but I still don't get it.


----------



## SimonNZ

hpowders said:


> Before Midnight
> Ethan Hawke
> Julie Delpy
> 
> All talk no action. Even the beautiful Greek isle setting can't save this boring bomb.


I had such high hopes for that one...and it _really_ went sideways. Especially after they get to the hotel room and they're saying things _entirely_ out of keeping with how we've seen the characters in the previous two films - including in their angry moments.

As with Boyhood I feel its a weekness of Linklater's to thet the actors real-life situations inform those of their characters, and it would be far better if they were just tweaking a pre-established script, as in the first film, keeping some form of continuity and structure.


----------



## Marcel

Let me in (2010) Dir: Matt Reeves. 7/10. IMDB: 7.2/10


----------



## GreenMamba

Marcel said:


> Let me in (2010) Dir: Matt Reeves. 7/10. IMDB: 7.2/10


I see that is an adaptation of Let the Right One In, which was excellent, IMHO. Not sure whether I want to see the remake.


----------



## OperaGeek

OperaGeek said:


> *You have seen "Runaway Train", I presume?*


I just followed up on my own recommendation and watched "Runaway Train" for the umpteenth time, this time on BD (UK release, region B only, apparently):









What a film! Tense on so many levels, gorgeous cinematography and excellent acting performances! Excellent BD release, too, the film looking better than ever. Very interesting interview with Jon Voight as part of the extras, too.


----------



## OperaGeek

Marcel said:


> Let me in (2010) Dir: Matt Reeves. 7/10. IMDB: 7.2/10


Since you liked it (I do, too) you should consider checking out the Swedish original, too - it's well worth a look.


----------



## Vaneyes

OperaGeek said:


> I just followed up on my own recommendation and watched "Runaway Train" for the umpteenth time, this time on BD (UK release, region B only, apparently):
> 
> View attachment 49978
> 
> 
> What a film! Tense on so many levels, gorgeous cinematography and excellent acting performances! Excellent BD release, too, the film looking better than ever. Very interesting interview with Jon Voight as part of the extras, too.


Director *John Frankenheimer* (1930 - 2002) had an exceptional string of films from 1961 to 1964. *The Young Savages* (1961), *All Fall Down* (1962), *Birdman of Alcatraz *(1962), *The Manchurian Candidate* (1962), *Seven Days in May* (1964), *The Train* (1964). Make the effort to see what you haven't from this period.:tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

Perhaps I'm missing something, but I think Runaway Train was directed by Andre Konchalovsky (from an idea by Kurosawa).

But speaking of Frankenheimer: on tv recently I got drawn in again to Ronin, which I think I've now seen four times, and I still can't figure out what it is about this film that makes it greater than its really quite standard parts, and keeps me thinking about it and coming back for more.


----------



## OperaGeek

Vaneyes said:


> Director *John Frankenheimer* (1930 - 2002) had an exceptional string of films from 1961 to 1964. *The Young Savages* (1961), *All Fall Down* (1962), *Birdman of Alcatraz *(1962), *The Manchurian Candidate* (1962), *Seven Days in May* (1964), *The Train* (1964). Make the effort to see what you haven't from this period.:tiphat:


Thanks for the tip - will do!

I don't really know why I've never gotten around to watching more of Frankenheimer's work - from this period, I've only seen "The Manchurian Candidate" (and enjoyed it a lot). I've seen some of his later work, though: "Seconds" is very good. I love car racing, so "Grand Prix" is a must, of course. Silly plot and overlong, sure, but the racing sequences are brilliantly filmed. I enjoyed "Black Sunday" also. If you disregard the so-so story, "Ronin" is great fun as well - the gritty car chase sequences are among the best of their kind. (In fact, I enjoyed "French Connection II" and "Reindeer Games", too, but I'm not telling anyone!)


----------



## OperaGeek

SimonNZ said:


> *Perhaps I'm missing something, but I think Runaway Train was directed by Andre Konchalovsky (from an idea by Kurosawa).*
> 
> But speaking of Frankenheimer: on tv recently I got drawn in again to Ronin, which I think I've now seen four times, and I still can't figure out what it is about this film that makes it greater than its really quite standard parts, and keeps me thinking about it and coming back for more.


You're not missing something at all (except for an "i" in Andrei )! "Runaway Train" was indeed directed by Konchalovsky, and the idea for the movie did come from Kurosawa. Not surprisingly, the visuals are way above the usual standard for action fare, and so is the plot - and the acting. The uncontrollable train is a strong character in itself, as well as a powerful metaphor, and the film's pace is as relentless as the train's. Not to mention the ending - it stays with you quite a while afterwards. Not what you expect from an action film, but then "Runaway Train" is so much more than that!


----------



## hpowders

SimonNZ said:


> I had such high hopes for that one...and it _really_ went sideways. Especially after they get to the hotel room and they're saying things _entirely_ out of keeping with how we've seen the characters in the previous two films - including in their angry moments.
> 
> As with Boyhood I feel its a weekness of Linklater's to thet the actors real-life situations inform those of their characters, and it would be far better if they were just tweaking a pre-established script, as in the first film, keeping some form of continuity and structure.


I loved the first film in the series-sooo romantic! I wish they would stop already! The chemistry is long gone.


----------



## hpowders

Oldboy
Josh Brolin
Elizabeth Olsen

Ridiculous waste of an hour and 45 minutes.


----------



## hpowders

Having yet to view any successful films from 2013-2014, I have to wonder if there are any?


----------



## SimonNZ

hpowders said:


> I loved the first film in the series-sooo romantic! I wish they would stop already! The chemistry is long gone.


You didn't like the second film? Despite a few minor quibbles / missteps I thought they did remarkably well with that one, and one of the very great final scenes and perfect fade outs, imo.

But by this point the "actors biography as characters biography" thing was already starting to show (worst of all with Hawke giving some thinly veiled revisionist history about his recent divorce from Uma Thurman).


----------



## Vaneyes

Simon, you missed the senior leap of logic, that's all. A title with "Train" in it made me think of Frankenheimer.


----------



## OperaGeek

Vaneyes said:


> Simon, you missed the senior leap of logic, that's all. A title with "Train" in it made me think of Frankenheimer.


Interesting "train" of thought...!


----------



## Orfeo

*Superfly *
-(Ron O'Neil, Carl Lee, Sheila Frazier, Julius Harris, Charles McGregor, Sig Shore).

*Forrest Gump*
-(Tom Hanks, Robin Wright, Sally Field, Mykelti Williamson, Gary Sinise).


----------



## Morimur

*Faust, 2011 (dir. Alexander Sokurov)*










A hallucinogenic film by the greatest living director. Take note, Tarkovsky fans.


----------



## hpowders

The Jacket
Adrian Brody
Keira Knightley

There must be better ways to kill an hour and forty minutes.
Ridiculous!


----------



## Morimur

hpowders said:


> The Jacket
> Adrian Brody
> Keira Knightley
> 
> There must be better ways to kill an hour and forty minutes.
> Ridiculous!


That was a terrible movie, powders.


----------



## Antiquarian

Just re-watched Peter Greenaway's film 'Prospero's Books'; a 1991 reimagining of Shakespeare's 'The Tempest'. I originally saw it at its theatre premiere and was bowled over by the design (set and costume and or lack of ). Eventually I bought it on VHS several years later and missed out on it's DVD release. In any event, I decided to watch it again (and to see if my vintage VCR still worked). I must say that it is one of those 'Art' films that have not aged very well, but it did bring up feelings of nostalgia. Michael Nyman produced the soundtrack to the film, and it is probably the most 'memorable' of his compositions, right up there with 'The Piano' and far better in my opinion than his work on 'Gattaca'. Sir John Gielgud was nearing the end of his career on this one, and Prospero's Epilogue was not only Shakespeare's farewell, but Gielgud's as well.


----------



## hpowders

Lope de Aguirre said:


> That was a terrible movie, powders.


Yeah. I just saw it. What were they thinking? What a garbled mess! I hope Brody has better luck in the History Channel's Houdini Series.


----------



## GreenMamba

*Ascenseur pour l'échafaud *(Elevator to the Gallows), Louis Malle's first. Miles Davis famously scores it.


----------



## Guest

*Transcendence*--a sci-fi starring Johnny Depp. I thought it had an interesting premise, but they expanded it to ridiculous lengths. Still, it's worth a viewing.


----------



## Jeff W

*There is no Dana only Zuul*









Do I really need to say anything about this movie?


----------



## Blancrocher

GreenMamba said:


> *Ascenseur pour l'échafaud *(Elevator to the Gallows), Louis Malle's first. Miles Davis famously scores it.


I enjoyed that movie--and this reminds me, it wasn't too long ago that I saw Malle's 2nd feature, "The Lovers." I'd recommend that one, too.

Also, a bit of trivia, courtesy of Wikipedia:



> The film is important in American legal history as it resulted in a court case that questioned the definition of obscenity. A showing of the film in Cleveland Heights, Ohio's Coventry Village resulted in a criminal conviction of the theatre manager for public depiction of obscene material. He appealed his conviction to the United States Supreme Court, which reversed the conviction and ruled that the film was not obscene in its written opinion (Jacobellis v. Ohio). The case resulted in Justice Potter Stewart's famously subjective definition of hard-core pornography: "I know it when I see it." (Stewart did not consider the film to be such.)


----------



## omega

Some bizarre old-fashioned anticipation movie...
_The Tenth Victim_, Elio Petri, starring Marcello Mastroianni and Ursula Andress.








Ursula Andress and Marcello Mastroianni take part in a giant chase organised by the state: Marcello takes part to a giant chase organised by the state. He's being hunted, but he doesn't who is about to kill him...


----------



## Andreas

Raining Stones (1993), directed by Ken Loach.

Loved it very much. Having seen Riff-Raff (1990) as well, Loach impresses me greatly.


----------



## Marcel

"The gate", 1987. Dir. Tibor Takacs. 3/10. IMDB: 5.9/10.


----------



## Guest

Duplicate post (I'd like to say it was an electronic error: alas, it was a memory fault of my own...)


----------



## GreenMamba

Blancrocher said:


> I enjoyed that movie--and this reminds me, it wasn't too long ago that I saw Malle's 2nd feature, "The Lovers." I'd recommend that one, too.
> 
> Also, a bit of trivia, courtesy of Wikipedia:


Speaking of obscenity, at one point in Elevator to the Gallows a character says "merde," which the subtitles translate as "damn."


----------



## SimonNZ

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 50087
> 
> 
> Do I really need to say anything about this movie?


That its got one of the funniest commentary tracks (with Ivan Reitman, Harold Ramis and Joe Medjuck).

"Big hair and props, that's what acting's all about. Brando knew it. Olivier told me."

"And now we encounter our vision of pure evil, in the form of..._a Swedish supermodel_!"


----------



## Blancrocher

"The Girl Cut in Two." Not one of Chabrol's best.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Butler* (2013), starring Forest Whitaker, Oprah Winfrey. Directed by Lee Daniels ('The Paperboy').

The film was so far over the top, the first thing I had to do after viewing, was to consult a fact checker.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...r-fact-check-how-true-is-this-true-story.html

'Twas a miserable fail in the facts. The sad thing is this could've been a "three thumbs up" movie, had the story been told like it was.

As it stands, only one thumb up.


----------



## Blancrocher

"Rapt," directed by Lucas Belvaux. A thriller involving a kidnapping. Pretty much a perfect entertainment, imo.


----------



## hpowders

Houdini, movie made for television.
Adrien Brody.
Thought he was pretty good.


----------



## Morimur

*Behind the Candelabra (Dir. Steven Soderbergh, 2013)*



hpowders said:


> Houdini, movie made for television.
> Adrien Brody.
> Thought he was pretty good.


Speaking of made for TV films, I can't wait to see this one...


----------



## Levanda

I watched last night silent film Arsenal the film tells the story about uprising in 1918 Kiev in Ukraine set in arm factory against nationalist govermant. Is available with English subtitles please enjoy old film. Many thanks.
http://http://krasnoe.tv/node/17151


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Houdini, movie made for television.
> Adrien Brody.
> Thought he was pretty good.


As a kid, I loved the Tony Curtis film for the famous trickster. I expect the improvement in special effects would enhance the Brody adaptation immensely. I'll hafta see it.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Speaking of made for TV films, I can't wait to see this one...


It's a bonafide hoot. I didn't think Douglas would be able to pull this off. Wrong.


----------



## SimonNZ

Goodness...fourteen stars!!

edit: watched season one of The Blacklist, which was very good, but the relationship between the two leads is probably the weakest thing about it, and is all too often what stops it from greatness. (and if he's there to protect her why does he keep putting her in harms way with the world's most dangerous people? - no doubt I'm not the first person to ask this)


----------



## Crudblud

_Let the Right One In_ (Tomas Alfredson) - Very good

_The Shining_ (Stanley Kubrick) - Great

_Room 237_ (Rodney Ascher) - Okay

_La Passion de Jeanne d'Arc_ (Carl Th. Dreyer) - Very good


----------



## SimonNZ

Crudblud said:


> _La Passion de Jeanne d'Arc_ (Carl Th. Dreyer) - Very good


Did you see the Criterion edition made from the recently discovered print, with the speed recalibrated?

I guess I'm really asking what it was that made it "only" very good rather than great.


----------



## Crudblud

SimonNZ said:


> Did you see the Criterion edition made from the recently discovered print, with the speed recalibrated?
> 
> I guess I'm really asking what it was that made it "only" very good rather than great.


Yes, it's the Criterion release. I liked it perfectly well, and I felt the work of both cast and crew was impressive, I just didn't fall in love with it.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> It's a bonafide hoot. I didn't think Douglas would be able to pull this off. Wrong.


I liked it. One of Mr. Douglas' better efforts.


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> Goodness...fourteen stars!!
> 
> edit: watched season one of The Blacklist, which was very good, but the relationship between the two leads is probably the weakest thing about it, and is all too often what stops it from greatness. (and if he's there to protect her why does he keep putting her in harms way with the world's most dangerous people? - no doubt I'm not the first person to ask this)


Simon, I watched the first couple of episodes and gave up on it. I found Spader's character creepy and smart-***, and the storyline(s) non-applicable to my entertainment needs, or just plain confusing.

Googling, I found the critics generally liked it, though the two reviews that popped up for me basically said. "What's goin' on?":tiphat:

Related:

Season One premiere review:

http://www.vulture.com/2013/09/the-blacklist-rolling-cage-makes-no-sense.html

Season One review:

http://www.pastemagazine.com/articles/2014/05/the-blacklist-berlin.html

Wikipedia overview:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Blacklist_(TV_series)


----------



## Radames

hpowders said:


> Yeah. I just saw it. What were they thinking? What a garbled mess! I hope Brody has better luck in the History Channel's Houdini Series.


Not really. History Channel's Houdini was ok, but nothing new. That was true anyway.


----------



## Echoes

As a fan of sci-fi I really enjoyed it. I'm sad that these days sci-fi is been used as an excuse for basic action/super hero movies.


----------



## Radames

I missed Pandorum in theaters dur to the 28% rating on rottentomatoes. I don't know why it got such bad reviews. It's a very good horror/sci-fi film.


----------



## Echoes

Radames said:


> I missed Pandorum in theaters dur to the 28% rating on rottentomatoes. I don't know why it got such bad reviews. It's a very good horror/sci-fi film.


I agree with you but some rating on rotten tomatoes are nonsense. On the other hand we have that huge "disappointment" (to stay polite...) called prometheus who got 73 % ...


----------



## hpowders

Fading Gigolo
John Turturro
Woody Allen

Best film I've seen in 6 months, though that's not saying much, 'cause the other flicks were so damn awful.


----------



## Radames

Echoes said:


> I agree with you but some rating on rotten tomatoes are nonsense. On the other hand we have that huge "disappointment" (to stay polite...) called prometheus who got 73 % ...


Usually I don't like anything that gets below a 40% on RTso I often go by that. Unless it's by a director I like. I didn't think Prometheus was that bad though. It seemed like half a film with too many questions unanswered.


----------



## Blancrocher

My first viewing of Holy Motors since seeing it in the theater when it came out, and I didn't like it less the 2nd time. My favorite film of recent years.


----------



## DeepR

Some stuff I recently watched:

Movies:
The Conjuring
Meh. Another haunted house movie? Perhaps slightly better than the average horror flick, but still terribly cliche.

Europa Report
About a mission to the Jupiter's moon Europa and the search for life. Not too bad for a low budget sci-fi movie. Worth a watch for sci-fi fans.

Up
I lasted to about halfway. The start is sympathetic but it's just not that funny I'm afraid.

Series: 
Started watching The Wire. Almost done with season 1. I have to say it sticks with you. Good stuff. Time will tell if it's as good as people say it is.

Documentary:
How The Universe Works, season 3
It may be presented in a flashy style and the music is a little annoying, but the content is very informative for a science noob like me. Wonder and awe! I absolutely love this series. It has increased my understanding of (what science thinks of) the universe and our place in it, even for just a little bit...


----------



## Crudblud

_Inkheart_ (Iain Softley)

Owing much to the work of Terry Gilliam and the underrated Neil Gaiman penned _Stardust_, this seems like something I would like a lot, and that's why it was so disappointing to find myself checking the time and sighing at the thought of having 20 more minutes to go till the end. Although the basic premise of being able to read a page from a book aloud and have the things in it come into the real world is interesting, it seems under-utilised. Our lead is Mortimer, a "silvertongue" who can bring books to life, one day he is plunged into battle with the villains of a fantasy novel, but he never thinks it's a good idea, despite being surrounded by books in most scenes, to bring a couple of appropriate titles along for ammunition? It feels like a flimsy excuse to drag the story out for longer than is necessary, and for that reason I say this is an 80 minute film that lasts for 100.

The acting ranges from good to passable. Brendan Fraser, who I think is unfairly dismissed by most people, does a good job in the lead role, Andy Serkis is menacing enough as the smooth talking but rather unhinged villain, and Eliza Bennett is a believable female lead. It's really only Paul Bettany and his clunky accent, woefully mismatched with the dialogue (lots of "we gotta do this" "we gotta long road ahead of us" "you gotta read the book" gotta gotta gotta etc.), which is kind of off putting. It's actually a reminiscent of some of the dialogue/accent combinations in _Skyrim_, and that's not a good thing. Part of the blame lies with the characters themselves, they seem very much "to type", and while this is understandable from the perspective of some of them being taken right out of old fantasy stories, for me it just doesn't work.

The music is generic to say the least, but perfectly functional, which is impressive enough. The special effects are quite well done for the most part: extended shots of the Minotaur from the tale of Theseus which look quite believable, and the flying monkeys from Oz and so on, all fine. The Shadow, an original monster from the titular Inkheart book, looks pretty good too as it billows smoke and ash with every move, though I can't stop thinking it looks a bit like the Balrog from Lord of the Rings had an accident involving a giant fire extinguisher.

While it has good ideas, a decent cast, and good special effects, _Inkheart_ seems to have a difficult time coming together into a genuinely satisfying film. As a fantasy "epic" it simply does not have the strength of its convictions and ends up being a severely flawed piece of work, but not in a charming way like the aforementioned _Stardust_, which I recommend checking out, along with Gilliam's _The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus_, as quality contemporary alternatives that have more to offer.


----------



## clavichorder

Saw the weirdest movie ever: _Incubus_, with a young William Shatner done in Esperanto. Very very strange.


----------



## FLighT

_Under the Skin_, unique, most thought provoking science fiction film I've seen (several times at this point) since...Melancholia.

(Melancholia: finally, an end of the world storyline where the world actually ends. No lame A-list action hero(s) defying all the laws of physics to save the day. The last decent EOW scenario I can remember was in _On the Beach _ and that was a looong time ago.)

The original score for _Under the Skin _ is by Mica Levi. My first exposure to her work, very strange, haunting, electronic, and perfectly matched to the storyline and action. Not my normal cup o' tea music wise, but worked to perfection in this case. I'm having trouble getting the seduction theme outta' my head!


----------



## Blancrocher

"Notturno," by Fritz Lehner--a film about the life of Franz Schubert (which was mentioned by joen_cph on another thread). It's a fairly dark and irreverent depiction of the composer. I enjoyed watching it.

*p.s.*



FLighT said:


> (Melancholia: finally, an end of the world storyline where the world actually ends.


Let's not have any spoilers in this thread, please!


----------



## FLighT

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 50583
> 
> 
> "Notturno," by Fritz Lehner--a film about the life of Franz Schubert (which was mentioned by joen_cph on another thread). It's a fairly dark and irreverent depiction of the composer. I enjoyed watching it.
> 
> *p.s.*
> 
> Let's not have any spoilers in this thread, please!


_ACHH!! Your right, I should have [spoiled] it, sorry._


----------



## Vaneyes

*Gravity* (2013), starring Sandra Bullock, George Clooney. Directed by Alfonso Cuaron.










Another film that one's constantly questioning for its accuracy, and can't wait to fact check. IMDb's "Goofs" for this film is voluminous. Just about everything regarding orbit, catastrophic events in space, and earth atmosphere re-entry is false. Therefore, this depiction of space endeavor must be deemed a complete farce.

3 thumbs down for the recipient of 7 Oscars.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> *Gravity* (2013), starring Sandra Bullock, George Clooney. Directed by Alfonso Cuaron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another film that one's constantly questioning for its accuracy, and can't wait to fact check. IMDb's "Goofs" for this film is voluminous. Just about everything regarding orbit, catastrophic events in space, and earth atmosphere re-entry is false. Therefore, this depiction of space endeavor must be deemed a complete farce.
> 
> 3 thumbs down for the recipient of 7 Oscars.


Not to mention a pathetic script and very little story line.


----------



## Andreas

Kes (1969)

Great film. Terrific acting by that kid. Good thing, too, that it had English subtitles.


----------



## KenOC

I've got "Oculus" queued up. Anybody here seen it?


----------



## Andreas

Vaneyes said:


> *Gravity* (2013), starring Sandra Bullock, George Clooney. Directed by Alfonso Cuaron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another film that one's constantly questioning for its accuracy, and can't wait to fact check. IMDb's "Goofs" for this film is voluminous. Just about everything regarding orbit, catastrophic events in space, and earth atmosphere re-entry is false. Therefore, this depiction of space endeavor must be deemed a complete farce.
> 
> 3 thumbs down for the recipient of 7 Oscars.


Plus, it's rather sexist, when you think about it. Visually stunning, though.


----------



## Crudblud

_Zodiac_ (David Fincher)

Slow burn paperwork drama with a bit of blood added for contrast here and there. Fincher's usual gloss is on full display and for most of the film acts as a kind of detaching presence, leaving the audience a couple of steps removed from the drama. While the characters felt kind of flat for me (liking Animal Crackers isn't a character trait, I'm sorry, it just isn't) I did find myself eventually becoming engrossed in the plot, which isn't so much about the Zodiac Killer as it is about what obsession can do to people. It's a flawed piece, but it is entertaining throughout, and Fincher's visual style is as slick and pretty as ever.


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> IMDb's "Goofs" for this film is voluminous.


I'll skip the film itself, but I appreciate your reference to this--it's the most amusing thing I've read in some time.


----------



## Marcel

"The woman in black", 7/10. IMDB: 6.5/10.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> *Gravity* (2013), starring Sandra Bullock, George Clooney. Directed by Alfonso Cuaron.
> 
> Another film that one's constantly questioning for its accuracy, and can't wait to fact check. IMDb's "Goofs" for this film is voluminous. Just about everything regarding orbit, catastrophic events in space, and earth atmosphere re-entry is false. Therefore, this depiction of space endeavor must be deemed a complete farce.
> 
> 3 thumbs down for the recipient of 7 Oscars.


Accuracy? I didn't go expecting it to be a documentary about space travel.



Kontrapunctus said:


> Not to mention a pathetic script and very little story line.


Story enough for me. I may have low standards, of course. Script? Well since it was more about the simulation of a kinaesthetic experience, I worried much less about what they had to say, but again, the script was good enough for me.



Andreas said:


> Plus, it's rather sexist, when you think about it. Visually stunning, though.


Sexist? In what way?


----------



## Guest

_Frozen _and _Tangled _on consecutive nights. I enjoyed both, though neither were up to the four 'greats' of the early nineties, musically speaking.


----------



## Andreas

MacLeod said:


> Sexist? In what way?


I see a couple of things: Bullock's a working mom whose kid dies in her absence. She feels guilty, and who are we to disagree? She's awfully helpless and panicky when the actions starts, even more so compared to Clooney's ridiculous nonchalance. I know it's in her character, since she's not a pro astronaut, but the film really milks her deperation and Clooney's superior coolness. And hadn't it been for his reappearance in her dream, Bullock wouldn't have mustered up the will to make it out of there. Yes, she's a smart scientist. But we know that, women are smart. But they can't get their act together unless there's a man at their side (isn't she divorced?) to guide them and tell them what to do. At least that's what I feel the film suggests.


----------



## Vaneyes

MacLeod said:


> Accuracy? I didn't go expecting it to be a documentary about space travel.
> 
> Story enough for me. I may have low standards, of course. Script? Well since it was more about the simulation of a kinaesthetic experience, I worried much less about what they had to say, but again, the script was good enough for me.
> 
> Sexist? In what way?


MacLeod, you're not alone with low standards. IMDb displays a 8.0 viewer approval...and as I mentioned, it won 7 Oscars.


----------



## Guest

Andreas said:


> I see a couple of things: Bullock's a working mom whose kid dies in her absence. She feels guilty, and who are we to disagree? She's awfully helpless and panicky when the actions starts, even more so compared to Clooney's ridiculous nonchalance. I know it's in her character, since she's not a pro astronaut, but the film really milks her deperation and Clooney's superior coolness. And hadn't it been for his reappearance in her dream, Bullock wouldn't have mustered up the will to make it out of there. Yes, she's a smart scientist. But we know that, women are smart. But they can't get their act together unless there's a man at their side (isn't she divorced?) to guide them and tell them what to do. At least that's what I feel the film suggests.


I can see how you arrive at your conclusions, and having done a quick trawl of t'internet, it's interesting to read a couple of wild articles making similar criticisms.

However, I don't read them that way. Whatever the criticisms of the technical side of things, there was a degree of realism in having the mission led by a highly experienced man - I'm not sure that any space mission to date has been led by a woman. This was not a sci-fi fantasy where you can have a Ripley or Janeway as the lead woman, yet it was a female lead, and a vulnerable one too - not a stereotypical macho-woman. I think that's a plus, not a minus.


----------



## Vaneyes

Andreas said:


> I see a couple of things: Bullock's a working mom whose kid dies in her absence. She feels guilty, and who are we to disagree? She's awfully helpless and panicky when the actions starts, even more so compared to Clooney's ridiculous nonchalance. I know it's in her character, since she's not a pro astronaut, but the film really milks her desperation and Clooney's superior coolness. And hadn't it been for his reappearance in her dream, Bullock wouldn't have mustered up the will to make it out of there. Yes, she's a smart scientist. But we know that, women are smart. But they can't get their act together unless there's a man at their side (isn't she divorced?) to guide them and tell them what to do. At least that's what I feel the film suggests.


I suppose you'd have a case, if both stars gave a damn about sexism. The "stupid storyline" played right up the alley/persona of each.

America wants/likes Clooney's smart-*** behavior. And, America doesn't want their girl Bullock to be too smart. She's built a career out of it. She knows exactly what she's doing. Her payday for this film isn't over. So far, she's absconded with more than $70M.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Seduced and Abandoned* (2013), a docu-comedy (spoof) starring Alec Baldwin, James Toback (also directed), and a host of film industry people--actors, directors, producers, critics, etc.

At no time can you take the film's premise seriously--finding funding for a Last Tango in Paris remake...only this time in Iraq? I occasionally thought about what they would do, if they did get the funding. No worry, the pitch was just lame enough.

What's gleaned from moviedom insider frank-talk, makes it watchable. One thumb up.


----------



## Crudblud

_The Dish_ (Rob Sitch)

Comedy drama about Australian involvement in the TV broadcast of the Apollo 11 mission, based on actual events. "Actual events" is where the problem lies, while there are considerable departures from recorded history it never really goes for broke to deliver satire or even farce. Obviously this was not the intention of the people who made the film, which is fine, but I feel it would have benefited from a more subversive approach à la _Dr. Strangelove_. What we get instead is a sort of cosy parochial feelgood piece in which the eccentricities of Australian behaviour meet the procedural constraints of NASA, and it feels like many opportunities for big laughs concerning this ramshackle professionalism in the face of bureaucracy were missed as the whole thing comes to a somewhat unpleasantly romantic conclusion.

Having said all that, I don't think it's a bad film. It's well shot (I especially appreciated the number of shots the titular dish received, the size and beauty of the machinery is the visual highlight of the film) and well acted, and I laughed quite a few times. I'm sure I missed some of the humour in the script owing to my not being familiar with Australian comedy, but I felt that it was fairly functional in that regard nonetheless. Overall I'd say it's an okay film.


----------



## Art Rock

Forrest Gump. Never saw it in the cinema, and it was on tv here.


----------



## Itullian

Come back Little Sheba.
Wonderful movie.
Shirley Booth, Burt Lancaster


----------



## GreenMamba

*Dick Tracy Meets Gruesome*, 1947. Can't say it's a good movie, but it's mildly entertaining, with a bit of menace to it. There's some goofy moments ("the mysterious chemical spilled on the floor - let me taste it").

Boris Karloff is the villain.


----------



## mirepoix

Playtime (1967) Tati. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0062136/

I hadn't seen this before but due to my girlfriend being away for work I finally had the chance to view it.

First thing I noticed (visually) were all the right angles. Not just those contained in the design of the architecture, but in the way people walked as part of the space - proceed in a straight line, then turn 90 degrees, then straight forward again. It's all regimented. And to further constrain their place within a scene there was often a huge depth of field employed - almost like using one of those old Garutso lenses - so that you're viewing a series of focal planes, each with their own inhabitant to attract your attention. A masterclass in wide angles and enough real estate (70mm, it seems) for it all to breathe. And it's endless...numerous methods to illustrate a place within a space in how Tati considered contemporary society. His approach was so layered that in lesser hands it could have been as clumsy as hell - and frankly, not all of it always works - but for the most part it made sense.
I'm a great believer in seeing something in the medium it was shot for, and this is definitely one to watch on the big screen.


----------



## Blancrocher

The Spiral Staircase -- dir. Robert Siodmak (with special credit to cinematographer Nicholas Musuraca)


----------



## Orfeo

*The Ice Storm*
-Kevin Kline, Ricci, Allen, Weaver, et al.


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. *Richard Kiel* (74).

http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/11/showbiz/obit-richard-kiel-jaws/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## Crudblud

_In the Company of Men_ (Neil LaBute)

LaBute's debut casts him in somewhat different light to "the guy who made that film with Nicolas Cage punching women while wearing a bear costume", even if the subject matter isn't necessarily all that different. The story concerns two men who are heading out of town on business for six weeks, while waiting for a flight they, going through messy break-ups and wanting revenge on women, make a pact to find a lonely fragile woman, wine and dine her separately, and then break her heart for the sake of hurting her. I don't want to give much else away because I really think people should just see it, it's definitely the most brilliant satire I've seen in a long time, and not only has major laughs but tangible pain and sadness, often in the same moment. It's a really great piece of work.


----------



## mirepoix

La Cara Oculta (2011)

A *conductor and his girlfriend end their relationship. He then meets a new girl - but in the meantime he and the cops discover his ex has disappeared in strange circumstances... Yikes! Note: I'm sure that the actress who plays the new chick either is or has been at some point a fashion model. It seems clear in both her height, figure, and almost featureless face. But she does a reasonable job in the role. As for the leading man...if you're writing someone as deep, enigmatic, single-minded and creative, make sure he doesn't instead play it as a spoiled, weak, and immature brat.



*when I say 'conductor' I refer to him being employed as the conductor of an orchestra and not a 'bus conductor' or a 'lightning conductor' etc. Just wanted to make that clear. You're welcome.


----------



## Itullian

The Woman in the Window
Eddie G, Joan Bennett
great movie


----------



## Vaneyes

*Saving Mr. Banks* (2013), starring Tom Hanks, Emma Thompson, Colin Farrell, Paul Giamatti. Directed by John Lee Hancock (various fluff, and another 'Alamo').

The story of "Mary Poppins" film pre-production. Two hours of Walt and Pam fighting was deemed non-essential during awards season.

I agree. Two thumbs down. Paul Giamatti is the closest thing to a redeeming quality. He's good in those sappy roles.


----------



## hpowders

*Melancholia*

Kirsten Dunst
Kiefer Sutherland

My nominee for the category of most depressing film ever made.

Avoid at all cost!!


----------



## GreenMamba

*Fruitvale Station*, about Oscar Grant, who was shot and killed by police at a San Francisco BART station in 2009. It is mostly a day-in-the-lie affair that takes a few liberties with the story. Decent film. I really just wanted to see Michael B. Jordan in the lead (Wallace from Season 1 of The Wire).


----------



## mirepoix

El Cuerpo (2012)

A body disappears from a morgue. Wooooo.... A cop is assigned to investigate it. Things begin to appear _not as they seem_. Again, Wooooo....
If you enjoy pseudo-Hitchcockian(?) police procedural mysteries with contemporary production values, this might be your bag.


----------



## Blancrocher

The Monuments Men (dir. Clooney). My low expectations were met: no-stress, easy-going entertainment. I intend to read more about the story, however, which it would be fascinating to hear told well.


----------



## Crudblud

hpowders said:


> *Melancholia*
> 
> Kirsten Dunst
> Kiefer Sutherland
> 
> My nominee for the category of most depressing film ever made.
> 
> Avoid at all cost!!


I thought it was a great comedy.


----------



## Guest

*Inside Llewyn Davies*

Acclaimed by some as the Coen Bros' best movie to date, this was entertaining enough, but I wouldn't agree with the acclaim. It seemed less sharp than others, though whether that's because it was more subtle, I couldn't say. Although there is humour in all their movies, they have 3 types - dark and violent (eg _Miller's Crossing_); screwball (_Hudsucker Proxy_); and melancholic (_A Serious Man_). I find the dark and violent the most appealing, especially when the comedy is more prominent, such as in _Fargo _- my favourite - and where it makes the violence all the more unbearable. The melancholic seems slightly bloodless by comparison.

Even so, there are more Coen Bros movies in my top forty than any other director.


----------



## mirepoix

'Célestine... bonne à tout faire' (1974)

A chick with an overbite gets a gig as a housemaid apparently employed to unmake beds and goes _sans pantaloons_ throughout.
Most of the music sounded like it was performed on a Baldwin Electric Harpsichord.
Awful. Just awful. Avoid - and that's taking into account I've got a thing for chicks with overbites.


----------



## Crudblud

_Inland Empire_ (David Lynch)

Anyone who knows me knows I love me some David Lynch. When I first saw _Inland Empire_ a few years ago I had no idea what I was watching, it seemed like a half-baked mish mash of scenes put together by a computer algorithm, some grand statement "I am experimental" from Lynch, who had gone so far with his previous films that there was no way to top them but to, in the tradition of James Joyce, create a final (though from Lynch, I sincerely hope there are more features to come) work so beyond what had come before it that it would keep people guessing for years, decades, centuries to come.

With Lynch it is so very often the second time around that makes a viewer realise the brilliance of the work, whether it is understanding the dream narrative of _Mulholland Dr. _or unravelling the mystery of "Fred" in _Lost Highway_, the second viewing can often come across like an essay on the first. _Inland Empire _goes one step further, it is singular among Lynch's work in that the second viewing is not so much an answerer of questions but a window to an entirely different film. I may still not understand the symbols, the interjections, the parallel narratives, but rather than coming out of it confused I came out uplifted.


----------



## Jos

Blade Runner, 2007 edition, "directors cut"

On the BBC last night. Good to see it again. It's been way too long (somewhere in the 80's) since I first saw the original version to make any comparisons.
Photography ( the light in the tunnels!!) and the score (Vangelis ea I believe) are absolutely great. Did miss the voice-over a bit.


----------



## tdc

Crudblud said:


> _Inland Empire_ (David Lynch)
> 
> Anyone who knows me knows I love me some David Lynch. When I first saw _Inland Empire_ a few years ago I had no idea what I was watching, it seemed like a half-baked mish mash of scenes put together by a computer algorithm, some grand statement "I am experimental" from Lynch, who had gone so far with his previous films that there was no way to top them but to, in the tradition of James Joyce, create a final (though from Lynch, I sincerely hope there are more features to come) work so beyond what had come before it that it would keep people guessing for years, decades, centuries to come.
> 
> With Lynch it is so very often the second time around that makes a viewer realise the brilliance of the work, whether it is understanding the dream narrative of _Mulholland Dr. _or unravelling the mystery of "Fred" in _Lost Highway_, the second viewing can often come across like an essay on the first. _Inland Empire _goes one step further, it is singular among Lynch's work in that the second viewing is not so much an answerer of questions but a window to an entirely different film. I may still not understand the symbols, the interjections, the parallel narratives, but rather than coming out of it confused I came out uplifted.


An insightful and excellent review and I must say this has been pretty much exactly the same experience I've had with this film, which I've also viewed 2 times now. The first time the elements of the Polish gypsy's were pretty much lost on me and I was looking at the film in the context of another Hollywood statement type of movie similar to _Mulholland Drive_. After the second viewing I realized in many ways _Inland Empire_ more closely resembles _Lost Highway_ than it does _Mulholland Drive_. Though there are elements of both films here and many of Lynch's favorite recurring motifs.

There are many small details I love about this film, as insignificant as it may seem one of my favorite scenes is when that man throws his cup of coffee on the ground and it remains standing up with the coffee still in it. The extras contain some short films that are also very good.


----------



## tdc

Recently watched Wes Anderson's _Grand Budapest Hotel_

Like the other Anderson films I've viewed (_The Royal Tenenbaums_ and _The Life Aquatic_) I personally find the plot/storyline here fairly mediocre, but I give the film a perfect score in terms of artistic presentation/visuals which are sublime. All in all an interesting and entertaining film.


----------



## tdc

On a Lynchian side note I recently read in an interview he listened to Shostakovich's Symphony 15 on repeat while he was writing large portions of the script for _Blue Velvet_.


----------



## tdc

Crudblud said:


> _Inland Empire_ (David Lynch)
> 
> Anyone who knows me knows I love me some David Lynch. When I first saw _Inland Empire_ a few years ago I had no idea what I was watching, it seemed like a half-baked mish mash of scenes put together by a computer algorithm, some grand statement "I am experimental" from Lynch, who had gone so far with his previous films that there was no way to top them but to, in the tradition of James Joyce, create a final (though from Lynch, I sincerely hope there are more features to come) work so beyond what had come before it that it would keep people guessing for years, decades, centuries to come.
> 
> With Lynch it is so very often the second time around that makes a viewer realise the brilliance of the work, whether it is understanding the dream narrative of _Mulholland Dr. _or unravelling the mystery of "Fred" in _Lost Highway_, the second viewing can often come across like an essay on the first. _Inland Empire _goes one step further, it is singular among Lynch's work in that the second viewing is not so much an answerer of questions but a window to an entirely different film. I may still not understand the symbols, the interjections, the parallel narratives, but rather than coming out of it confused I came out uplifted.


I just went for a walk and I started thinking about _Inland Empire_ and all these other strands about it started coming together in my mind. This film is truly mind-warping! I'm not claiming to fully understand it here but another big concept just became apparent to me. One of the ideas David likes to explore is the concept of worlds existing within worlds...in other words we were on the right track with our thoughts about this being like two films, but its more than that, this movie is like a film within a film within a film within a film etc. etc. Its like exploring the concept of infinity in a way I think. There is a clue within one of the short films included in the extras - it starts out like a documentary about the making of the film, but starts to get blurred into another movie. The main feature is a movie about making a movie and at times the lines get very blurry because there is a movie within the movie. Remember the scene towards the end it shows a girl sitting in a room filming herself and watching that live image on a tv screen, so within that tv screen there would be the same picture within that tv screen inside the tv screen there would be another of the same picture again and again etc.

Like I said mind-bending stuff and I just wanted to share these insights with a fellow Lynch connoisseur.


----------



## Vaneyes

tdc said:


> Recently watched Wes Anderson's _Grand Budapest Hotel_
> 
> Like the other Anderson films I've viewed (_The Royal Tenenbaums_ and _The Life Aquatic_) I personally find the plot/storyline here fairly mediocre, but I give the film a perfect score in terms of artistic presentation/visuals which are sublime. All in all an interesting and entertaining film.


Yes, it has the same writing team of Anderson & Guinness, as the also questionable The Royal Tenenbaums. They started writing Hollywood pablum in their 20's and 30's. Neither has lived or experienced enough to write for Zweig (1881 - 1942). Typical of cinema these days. One often receives half a film. Mute and enjoy the rest.


----------



## GreenMamba

Billy Wilder's *Ace in the Hole.* Kirk Douglas is a disreputable reporter for an Albuquerque newspaper.


----------



## SimonNZ

^I have a friend coming to stay for the Christmas holidays, and we've already agreed to a Billy Wilder marathon. We've seen Ace In The Hole so that won't be one (nor the four or five other famous pictures). Looking forward to starting, in chronological order, with The Major And The Minor, staring the much underrated (as an actress) Ginger Rogers.


----------



## Antiquarian

Just watched "Blue Hawaii" starring Elvis Presley, Joan Blackman, and Angela Lansbury. It was interesting. The production values of this particular Elvis film were high compared to his others. There was really very little plot, but then is that what one looks for in an Elvis film? Angela Lansbury's performance was very entertaining, once you realized that she was not playing her part 'seriously', but 'over the top'. Under ordinary circumstances, I would be watching something like Jean-Pierre Jeunet's 'The City of Lost Children' or 'The Cabinet of Jan Svankmajer' by the Brothers Quay; 'Blue Hawaii' is far from my usual fare but I have to admit that I enjoyed it!


----------



## KenOC

Last night I watched Russ Meyer's 1975 opus, Supervixens. It lacked somewhat in production values, but that was more than made up in other areas. Acting is optional.


----------



## Antiquarian

KenOC said:


> Last night I watched Russ Meyer's 1975 opus, Supervixens. It lacked somewhat in production values, but that was more than made up in other areas. Acting is optional.


I prefer his 'Beyond the Valley of the Dolls' myself, if only for Cynthia Myers 'performance'.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Kurosawa's Yojimbo, 1961, English subtitle and ... wow ... what a great movie! Enjoyed almost everything from plot, locations, actors, camera movements, light, soundtrack! Perfect!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

I've picked up two films to watch tonight and tomorrow, both of which I have never seen before but researched enough to know that I am 99% sure I will enjoy them very much.


----------



## hpowders

The Book Thief
Geoffrey Rush
Sophie Nélisse

Haunting. I liked it.


----------



## JACE

hpowders said:


> The Book Thief
> Geoffrey Rush
> Sophie Nélisse
> 
> Haunting. I liked it.


I enjoyed that one too. :cheers:

Last night, my wife and I saw "The Drop," James Gandolfini's last film. I thought it was excellent. I was particularly impressed by Tom Hardy's performance.


----------



## Levanda

The Colour of Pomegranates Armenian masterpiece as I would call.


----------



## Wood

*Fassbinder *_Berlin Alexanderplatz _Episodes 1-3 so far

First watch for 30 years, and completely sucked in by the claustrophobic, faded brown world of the protagonist, Franz Biberkopf.


----------



## Wood

*Guadagnino, Luca *I am love










Great understated performance from Tilda Swinton.


----------



## samurai

*The Conspirator,* directed by Robert Redford and starring Jake McAvoy and Robin Wright. A very compelling--and apparently true--story of the arrest and eventual execution of boarding house owner and Confederate sympathizer Mary Serrault for her supposed "connection" to assassin John Wilkes Booth in the aftermath of the Lincoln murder. Much as today with our seemingly never ending "war on terror", this movie raises cogent questions about the fine line between maintaining our democratic values in times of national threats and starting on the slippery slope towards a possible military dictatorship. Well done all around.


----------



## GreenMamba

Joss Whedon's *Much Ado About Nothing*. I was skeptical at first, but really enjoyed it.


----------



## Crudblud

tdc said:


> I just went for a walk and I started thinking about _Inland Empire_ and all these other strands about it started coming together in my mind. This film is truly mind-warping! I'm not claiming to fully understand it here but another big concept just became apparent to me. One of the ideas David likes to explore is the concept of worlds existing within worlds...in other words we were on the right track with our thoughts about this being like two films, but its more than that, this movie is like a film within a film within a film within a film etc. etc. Its like exploring the concept of infinity in a way I think. There is a clue within one of the short films included in the extras - it starts out like a documentary about the making of the film, but starts to get blurred into another movie. The main feature is a movie about making a movie and at times the lines get very blurry because there is a movie within the movie. Remember the scene towards the end it shows a girl sitting in a room filming herself and watching that live image on a tv screen, so within that tv screen there would be the same picture within that tv screen inside the tv screen there would be another of the same picture again and again etc.
> 
> Like I said mind-bending stuff and I just wanted to share these insights with a fellow Lynch connoisseur.


There's always so much to think about with a Lynch film, and this probably is his most extreme yet in terms of complexity, but it is fantastically well constructed. Your reading of the use of television screens is very interesting, it will give me yet more to think about next time I watch it. And don't forget the use of film projectors near the end, as Laura Dern's character watches herself watching herself in the cinema, it's like a window into a parallel universe in which there is suggested to be another window and so on.


----------



## Vaneyes

Not one billionaire?

The wealthiest actors in Hollywood and Bollywood, according to Wealth-X:


Jerry Seinfeld $820 million
Shah Rukh Khan $600 million
Tom Cruise $480 million
Tyler Perry $450 million
Johnny Depp $450 million
Jack Nicholson $400 million
Tom Hanks $390 million
Bill Cosby $380 million
Clint Eastwood $370 million
Adam Sandler $340 million


----------



## hpowders

The Other Woman
Cameron Diaz
Leslie Mann
Kate Upton

Marriage ain't worth having to watch crap like this! I ain't no woman!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> The Other Woman
> *Cameron Diaz*
> Leslie Mann
> Kate Upton
> 
> Marriage ain't worth having to watch crap like this! I ain't no woman!!!


This 42 year-old cougar is the Queen of Chick Flicks. The Other Woman did $190M globally, and a previous stinky Bad Teacher, $216M.

In her heyday of crapdom, she realized ten movie paychecks ranging from $10M to $17M. But recently, she's been setting new $tandard$. Forbes estimated her '14 income to June, to be $18M.


----------



## tdc

Crudblud said:


> There's always so much to think about with a Lynch film, and this probably is his most extreme yet in terms of complexity, but it is fantastically well constructed. Your reading of the use of television screens is very interesting, it will give me yet more to think about next time I watch it. *And don't forget the use of film projectors near the end, as Laura Dern's character watches herself watching herself in the cinema, it's like a window into a parallel universe in which there is suggested to be another window and so on*.


Exactly, that's another great example. There _is_ a lot to think about in this film, and clearly within all these layers there is a common strand about the "woman in trouble", which in my hypothesis relates in a way to Hollywood and the film _Mulholland Drive_. There seems to be suggestions of sinister things beneath the surface. Characters here visit dark and confusing places, and like in the film _Lost Highway_ there are hints of it possibly being a type of curse or revenge. Lynch seems fascinated by certain ideas and likes to revisit them in his movies, yet each of his feature films is at the same time remarkably distinct.


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix*, *Gladiator {Expanded Edition},* starring the late Oliver Reed and Russell Crowe. Don't know how much of this tale is actually true {if any}, but it makes for one hell of a movie and story line. Kudos all around on this one!


----------



## Norse

John Carpenter's _Big Trouble in Little China_. It's one of those movies I've heard of for as long as I can remember, but otherwise knew little about. It had a certain colorfulness and a silly b-movie charm that made it worth a watch. To put it clumsily, I got the feeling it wants to be a b-movie more than it actually is one.


----------



## hpowders

*Dinner with Friends*
Dennis Quaid
Andie MacDowell
Toni Colette
Greg Kinnear

A breakup of a twenty year friendship for two couples.
Intelligently done.


----------



## SimonNZ

After many mentions here, finally got around to Inland Empire

and for the last hour I've been reading three well-argued interpretations online...and I've come to the realization that we've seen four very different films

I'll have more to say later, but I'm going to sleep on it for now.Very glad to have seen it, though.


----------



## samurai

*The Big Lebowski,* with Steve Buscemi, Jeff Bridges, John Goodman, Tara Reid and Ben Gazzara. Very entertaining--if somewhat far-fetched-- with "over the top" performances by "The Dude" {Bridges} and Walter {Goodman}. Buscemi {Donny} was also excellent; he is really a very fine actor. And Tara Reid {Bunny} is by no means hard on the eyes either.


----------



## tdc

SimonNZ said:


> I'll have more to say later, but I'm going to sleep on it for now.Very glad to have seen it, though.


Looking forward to hearing some of your thoughts on this, I'm also curious about those other interpretations you read. But the fact is, I realize Lynch films are very hard to describe or to sum up in any simple way. In that sense his movies share something in common with music and other forms of artistic expression. The other thing is - his movies seem to speak in a dream-like language and use a lot of symbolism. Lynch himself rarely (if ever) comments about any specific meanings to be found in his films.


----------



## hpowders

Presumed Innocent (1990)

Good to see Harrison Ford in his prime again.


----------



## GreenMamba

Saw *The Drop *yesterday evening. Pretty tense, although the ending doesn't quite deliver. Tom Hardy and James Gandolfini are worth seeing.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

samurai said:


> *The Big Lebowski,* with Steve Buscemi, Jeff Bridges, John Goodman, Tara Reid and Ben Gazzara. Very entertaining--if somewhat far-fetched-- with "over the top" performances by "The Dude" {Bridges} and Walter {Goodman}. Buscemi {Donny} was also excellent; he is really a very fine actor. And Tara Reid {Bunny} is by no means hard on the eyes either.


There's a scene where the Big Lebowski has Korngold's _Die Tote Stadt_ playing in the backround of his drawing room. Hilarious.


----------



## samurai

*Braveheart,* starring Mel Gibson, Patrick McGoohan and Ian Bannen. I have lost a lot of respect for Gibson as a person for his quite public anti-semitic sentiments and movies but he did one hell of an acting job in this role as the Scottish warrior, William Wallace. Again--as with the movie *Gladiator*--I am not certain how much of this rendition is true and how much "embellished" by Hollywood--but his dying words before he was beheaded--"FREEDOM!"--still ring in my head, and shall do so for a long time.
Seen on *BluRay Netflix.*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

samurai said:


> *Braveheart,* starring Mel Gibson, Patrick McGoohan and Ian Bannen. I have lost a lot of respect for Gibson as a person for his quite public anti-semitic sentiments and movies but he did one hell of an acting job in this role as the Scottish warrior, William Wallace. Again--as with the movie *Gladiator*--I am not certain how much of this rendition is true and how much "embellished" by Hollywood--but his dying words before he was beheaded--"FREEDOM!"--still ring in my head, and shall do so for a long time.
> Seen on *BluRay Netflix.*












Have you seen his film _Apocalypto_? Tremendous looking.


----------



## KenOC

Marschallin Blair said:


> Have you seen his film _Apocalypto_? Tremendous looking.


Best jungle chase movie I've ever seen. Some tremendous dislocation at the end! "And now for something completely different."


----------



## hpowders

Three Days To Kill

An embarrassment to Kevin Costner's legacy. He should be ashamed of himself getting involved with trash like this.


----------



## Cosmos

Annabelle, (2014) horror movie about the doll that is possessed, "prequel" to The Conjuring (2013). Saw it in theaters with my cousins.

It was mildly entertaining, a few good scary moments, but overall not worth theater ticket prices. The same filmmakers did Insidious as well, and after seeing all of their films, you quickly pick up on the basic formula that's used in each, and makes the films more predictable than they already are. Of them all, I'd say The Conjuring was the best of their films so far, with this one being the worst. But hey, it's a good bit of October fun


----------



## Crudblud

_Enter the Void _(Gaspar Noé)

All the camera tricks in the world can't save this ponderous bloated nothing of a film from its own putrescence. Aside from the actually quite good opening section, this is how the film goes: the camera swirls around a room for a bit, someone says something, the camera zooms into a light source or something else, there's a trippy light show, then we're in another scene in which the exact same thing happens. After a while the formula gets boring, and Noé realises this, so he throws a bunch of sex scenes in there as if to say "look, I know, and I'm sorry, here's something else" and then that goes on for way too long instead.

Occasionally, the picture goes to black, no sound or anything. Every time that happened I was thinking _surely I have been sat here for 160 minutes already, there can't be more?_ and the numbness of my buttocks seemed to confirm this. No sooner has the thought occurred than the camera starts swirling about again, showing me more people I don't care about doing things that aren't interesting. Maybe if it had been better acted I could have tolerated the rest, but this is ostensibly a bunch of "street" characters played by people who have apparently never even been near a street. It's dreadful, the dialogue frequently lapses into "hey man, you got the stuff, yeah? Hardcore!"

It's a shame, the basic premise of seeing through the eyes of the dead as possibly imagined in _Bardo Thodol_ is interesting enough, and the camera style, while it stops being impressive after about the second or third time it does its little swirl and zoom routine, and stops being interesting around the same time, would have been fine if the content lived up to the idea. Unfortunately it was impossible for me to care about 90% of what was presented to me on the screen, and the 10% I was interested in was swept away in the tidal wave of fancy camera tricks and CGI and neon lights and naked people. This is an exhausting film not because it is intense but because it cannot stop throwing stuff at you: here's some stuff, look at that stuff, do you want more stuff? here's some more stuff LOOK AT ALL THIS ******* STUFF!!! Apart from all that it's a really straightforward film that probably could have been told more effectively without the ghost camera swirly zoomy stuff-throwing sex-having nonsense that is this two and a half hours of my life I'll never get back.

Early on in the film, one character tells another that his drug dealer is a pervert who smears his own excrement on the back of his sex partners' heads. I would rather have seen a film about that guy than this.


----------



## Cosmos

Crudblud said:


> _Enter the Void _(Gaspar Noé)
> 
> All the camera tricks in the world can't save this ponderous bloated nothing of a film from its own putrescence. Aside from the actually quite good opening section, this is how the film goes: the camera swirls around a room for a bit, someone says something, the camera zooms into a light source or something else, there's a trippy light show, then we're in another scene in which the exact same thing happens. After a while the formula gets boring, and Noé realises this, so he throws a bunch of sex scenes in there as if to say "look, I know, and I'm sorry, here's something else" and then that goes on for way too long instead.
> 
> Occasionally, the picture goes to black, no sound or anything. Every time that happened I was thinking _surely I have been sat here for 160 minutes already, there can't be more?_ and the numbness of my buttocks seemed to confirm this. No sooner has the thought occurred than the camera starts swirling about again, showing me more people I don't care about doing things that aren't interesting. Maybe if it had been better acted I could have tolerated the rest, but this is ostensibly a bunch of "street" characters played by people who have apparently never even been near a street. It's dreadful, the dialogue frequently lapses into "hey man, you got the stuff, yeah? Hardcore!"
> 
> It's a shame, the basic premise of seeing through the eyes of the dead as possibly imagined in _Bardo Thodol_ is interesting enough, and the camera style, while it stops being impressive after about the second or third time it does its little swirl and zoom routine, and stops being interesting around the same time, would have been fine if the content lived up to the idea. Unfortunately it was impossible for me to care about 90% of what was presented to me on the screen, and the 10% I was interested in was swept away in the tidal wave of fancy camera tricks and CGI and neon lights and naked people. This is an exhausting film not because it is intense but because it cannot stop throwing stuff at you: here's some stuff, look at that stuff, do you want more stuff? here's some more stuff LOOK AT ALL THIS ******* STUFF!!! Apart from all that it's a really straightforward film that probably could have been told more effectively without the ghost camera swirly zoomy stuff-throwing sex-having nonsense that is this two and a half hours of my life I'll never get back.
> 
> Early on in the film, one character tells another that his drug dealer is a pervert who smears his own excrement on the back of his sex partners' heads. I would rather have seen a film about that guy than this.


THANK YOU!

I tried watching this film on netflix a while back because the premise looked interesting and it was on a list of "underrated netflix movies". It was so boring, I turned it off at the halfway point. So much potential...wasted.


----------



## Blancrocher

Die Wand. Sorry I missed this one when it was in the theater--very striking and lovely film.


----------



## clavichorder

I watched the film Departures, which had the effect of making me cry multiple times. It was good, well done, even with the sentimental Japanese playing cello in the country side scene, which was kind of fun anyways. It was also kind of disturbing and also edifying and realistic, the fact that they were so nonchalantly eating meat, considering their/his job of being encoffiners. Good music in it too, if on the sentimental side, it was very appropriate. The main character was also a cellist too, and apparently the director was the real cellist in the background, which is cool. I recommend it, solid Japanese cinema with universal interest and impact.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> *Dinner with Friends*
> Dennis Quaid
> Andie MacDowell
> Toni Colette
> Greg Kinnear
> 
> A breakup of a twenty year friendship for two couples.
> Intelligently done.


Adapted from Margulies' play, which received the 2000 Pulitzer Prize for Drama. Though not in the same mean ballpark as Albee's "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?"

Ironically, both plays were brought back to Off-Broadway not long ago, and directed by Pam Mackinnon.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Three Days To Kill
> 
> An embarrassment to Kevin Costner's legacy. *He should be ashamed* of himself getting involved with trash like this.


It's fair play.


----------



## GreenMamba

*Charade* (1963). Stanley Donen directed, starring Cary Grant and Audrey Hepburn, with Walter Mathau, George Kennedy and James Coburn. Just as advertised, Hitchcock-esque.

Interesting footnote: they screwed up the copyright documents so the movie was never actually under copyright.


----------



## Vaneyes

GreenMamba said:


> *Charade* (1963). Stanley Donen directed, starring Cary Grant and Audrey Hepburn, with Walter Mathau, George Kennedy and James Coburn. Just as advertised, Hitchcock-esque.
> 
> Interesting footnote: they screwed up the copyright documents so the movie was never actually under copyright.
> 
> View attachment 52853


Some Charade filming locations (link). We visited a couple of them last week.:tiphat:

http://www.movie-locations.com/movies/c/charade.html#.VDSG8Vdxns0


----------



## SimonNZ

A couple of Dostoevsky adaptations:

















I was uncertain for the first quarter hour, but this new Crime and Punishment turned out to be very well done indeed. John Simm superb as ever in the lead. Squalor and sickness recreated perfectly.

The Double, in bold contrast, was done for some reason in Aki Kaurismaki's style (so much so that I had to check to make sure he wasn't really the director), which is perfectly entertaining in a quirky, black-comedy way, but it made the work seem slight and superficial.


----------



## Blancrocher

SimonNZ said:


> A couple of Dostoevsky adaptations:


You may have seen it already, but if you're looking for a third I'd recommend Bresson's "The Pickpocket" (loosely based on Crime and Punishment). It's probably my favorite by that director.


----------



## SimonNZ

Yup, seen it a couple of times, and in fact I was thinking of the end of Pickpocket while watching the end of Crime and Punishment.

Although its not in his mature style or subject matter my favorite Bresson might be the early Les Dames du Bois de Boulogne (based on Jacques Le Fataliste I'm told - though I've not yet read Diderot)


----------



## Blancrocher

SimonNZ said:


> Jacques Le Fataliste I'm told - though I've not yet read Diderot


Oh, then I think you're in for an even bigger treat--such a great and hilarious novel, quite unlike anything else I've ever read. As regards Bresson, I enjoyed Les Dames as well--might be one of those cases where I'd judge the movies differently depending on which one I saw last.

*p.s.* Funny how the end of "The Pickpocket" feels like such a climax, whereas the similar conclusion of C&P seems almost tacked on by comparison.


----------



## SimonNZ

Been pondering other Dostoevsky adaptations I might recommend and it just occured to me that Martin Scorsese's unjustly neglected "Life Lessons" from the portmanteau film New York Stories is based on The Gambler, and is one i remember admiring, and would like to see again.


----------



## hpowders

_Far From Heaven_

Julianne Moore, Dennis Quaid, Dennis Haysbert, Viola Davis

Racial tension in 1950's Connecticut

Handled with dignity and intelligence.

One of the best movies I've seen.


----------



## GreenMamba

hpowders said:


> _Far From Heaven_
> 
> Julianne Moore, Dennis Quaid, Dennis Haysbert, Viola Davis
> 
> Racial tension in 1950's Connecticut
> 
> Handled with dignity and intelligence.
> 
> One of the best movies I've seen.


Me too. Apparently meant to be the movie that Douglas Sirk (Imitation of Life, All That Heaven Allows) would have made had he been born decades later. I'm glad it wasn't done as satire.


----------



## hpowders

A Single Man
Colin Firth
A gay professor loses his lover in a car crash and wants to end his life, until he meets a highly perceptive, gorgeous male student of his.
Handled with taste and one of the saddest movies I've ever seen.

An excellent film!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Eisenstein - October. Ahead of its time. Despite his propagandistic background it is a great film.


----------



## Vesteralen

I've been watching one film from each year starting with 1903. I've been trying to pick ones I haven't seen before, and have been mostly successful (except with 1905's *"Rescued by Rover"* directed by Cecil Hepworth, which was worth watching again).

Today I watched *"The Land Beyond the Sunset" (1912 - Edison)*. Beautiful film. It dips a little too deeply into sentimentality (as many films of the period did), but somehow manages to really surprise with the ending, and the film quality is almost stunning.


----------



## Musicforawhile

The 'North and South' miniseries with the gorgeous Richard Armitage (much sexier than Colin Firth IMO). I would recommend it and I think the musical score is beautiful. Also watched 'People Like Us' because it's on Netflix and I avoided it for ages thinking it was some boring, melodramatic thing but I enjoyed it actually.


----------



## Figleaf

Last film I watched was something about Moshi Monsters- don't ask me, I watched the whole thing and I'm none the wiser! Before that, one where Barbie was a princess and had to outwit a wicked stepmother. One day my five year old will go to bed at a sensible hour and I can watch grownup movies again without anyone shouting all the way through and ruining it!

Lots of good silent movies on YouTube. Ideal for watching in a noisy environment. I enjoyed 'My Cousin' with Enrico Caruso- not the most obvious leading man for a silent movie perhaps- but his personality really shines through and the preposterous mistaken identity storyline doesn't really spoil it!


----------



## GreenMamba

*Stalag 17*. Not the best Billy Wilder-William Holden collaboration, but still good.

I don't think the Animal/Shapiro stuff holds up, however.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Fincher's latest... "Gone Girl". See it in the theater. It was the best movie so far this year.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ahh, the sweet smell of vigilante justice.


----------



## clavichorder

I just finished Barry Lyndon by Stanley Kubrick.









It has amazing cinematography, I believe its famous for that, and it really gave me a feel for the time, better than anything I've yet come across. Great classical music as the sound track, too. I was very pleased with my musical intuition in discerning a Schubert piece as being used in the sound track, though I had never heard the piece before, but I knew it was Schubert.

The beginning was extremely interesting, and I found that despite the very slow moving pace of the story, I was enraptured with it. So bizarre that something can be that bright and vibrant, and yet that slow in pace.

Barry's "downfall" after the intermission, was fairly dismal as is to be expected, but still brilliantly done. I don't know how much it is based on the novel by Thackeray, but I did a little bit of research and from what I've gleaned, I am fancying that it follow's it fairly closely with the addition of a final duel at the end, to cement the theme of duels into the story and give the viewer a sense of things having come full circle.

I would be curious to read Thackeray's novel some time in the future, after I'm done reading Henry Esmond(another Thackeray novel). It was really fascinating watching this movie and concurrently slowly working on another Thackeray novel. It is this that maybe gives me some sense as to whether Kubrick is capturing a Thackeray "vibe" or not. I think it does. Though since I hear that the original Barry Lyndon is more humorous and less tragic in tone, maybe the movie is more like Henry Esmond in it's sober, ultimately somber, tone.


----------



## KenOC

Barry Lyndon is a controversial movie, but I think a very fine one. An oddity: There is no artificial lighting used anywhere in the movie. Those night scenes in the casino were filmed entirely by candlelight, using ultra-fast lenses built especially (and expensively) for this movie.

Much of the music throughout the movie is Handel's Sarabande from the Suite in D minor. Schubert pieces used are the German Dance No. 1 in C major, Piano Trio in E-Flat Opus 100, Impromptu No. 1 in C minor, and the Hohenfriedberger March (had to look that up!)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> Barry Lyndon is a controversial movie, but I think a very fine one. An oddity: There is no artificial lighting used anywhere in the movie. Those night scenes in the casino were filmed entirely by candlelight, using ultra-fast lenses built especially (and expensively) for this movie.
> 
> Much of the music throughout the movie is Handel's Sarabande from the Suite in D minor. Schubert pieces used are the German Dance No. 1 in C major, Piano Trio in E-Flat Opus 100, Impromptu No. 1 in C minor, and the Hohenfriedberger March (had to look that up!)


I think the movie's an absolute masterpiece of lighting, portraiture, and cinematography, myself. Kubrick was inspired to shoot the film by studying eighteenth century paintings; and if you look at almost every scene in the film, it looks just like them.

I love watching the film for the composition of the shots and for the gorgeous lighting, of course. The plot and characters very largely irritate me with the pretentious dialogue and nonsense-on-stilts posturings of some of the landed gentry. But this is never a loss, as my friends will inevitably ad lib lines into the film which always make it rollicking fun for me.


----------



## Guest

*Gone Girl*...an incredibly intense and gripping thriller. Gillian Flynn did a great job of adapting her very complex novel for the screen.


----------



## Vaneyes

It's troubling that Affleck has become so successful.


----------



## DeepR

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes

I watched it in flight and I'm glad I did because it's not worth watching elsewhere.


----------



## DeepR

Vaneyes said:


> Not one billionaire?
> 
> The wealthiest actors in Hollywood and Bollywood, according to Wealth-X:
> 
> 
> Jerry Seinfeld $820 million
> Shah Rukh Khan $600 million
> Tom Cruise $480 million
> Tyler Perry $450 million
> Johnny Depp $450 million
> Jack Nicholson $400 million
> Tom Hanks $390 million
> Bill Cosby $380 million
> Clint Eastwood $370 million
> Adam Sandler $340 million


Wow. I absolutely love "Seinfeld" but I had no idea it made him this rich, or is it something else?


----------



## Levanda

Watched Charlie Chaplin Modern Times.


----------



## ArcticFox

Studio Ghibli's From Up On Poppy Hill.


----------



## Vaneyes

DeepR said:


> Wow. I absolutely love "Seinfeld" but I had no idea it made him this rich, or is it something else?


Syndication aka packaged reruns is the brunt of Seinfeld's income these days. He and the show's creator/comedian Larry David are the two big syndication profiteers.


----------



## SimonNZ

The recent Godzilla film.

Mindless and childish, even by blockbuster standards, with plotholes and contradictions any seven year old could spot. And I have a special hatred, not tempered by however proposterous the film is meant to be, with anything that plays fast and loose with the realities of nuclear weapons.

And the endless black-on-black: I can only assume that the film is so dark with everything impossaible to make out so as to hide a multitude of sins in time and budget limitations with the CGI.

Serves me right.

...and yet, out of absolutely nowhere, came one perfect minute of a HALO-drop set to Ligeti's Requiem. Go figure.

Watch this and skip the rest:


----------



## SimonNZ

The Great Beauty

Considerably better than I was expecting. I thought it was going to have elements of an Autumnal look back on time lost set to a backdrop of Rome at its picture-postcard prettiest. And while those are certainly present the film is so much more and has more fresh ideas and inventive filmmaking than in most things I've seen in the last decade, even if while by no means superficial, it doesn't quite all add up to the profundity or depth of understanding they're clearly aiming for. But still often a delerious ride through some of the smoothest crane and dolly-work I've witnessed on screen. And I especially liked the way they keep hinting ever so subtly at the idea of the "vampiric" without ever overplaying the idea.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Professionals* (1966), starring Burt Lancaster, Lee Marvin, Jack Palance. Direction and Screenplay by Richard Brooks. Cinematography by Conrad L. Hall.

*The Monuments Men* (2014), starring George Clooney, Matt Damon, Cate Blanchett. Directed by George Clooney.

Both have a Mission Impossible storyline, rescuing a woman from Jack "Raza" Palance, rescuing art from the Nazis. The former is the more entertaining and artistic of the two. The latter, another WWII bomb.


----------



## Vaneyes

*7 Days in Utopia* (2011) is a sad sack sports movie (this time, golf) with a Cinderella Boy theme, starring Robert Duvall, Lucas Black, Melissa Leo. Directed by Mark Russell.

It's been ten years or more since Robert Duvall's had a decent day at the cinema, but I'm always enthralled by his presence. No one's had a better acting career. The list of quality credits is stunning. Unfortunately, now, his name is often used to deliver fodder.


----------



## Morimur

*The Texas Chain Saw Massacre (1974) Direction: Tobe Hooper*

Delightfully deranged.


----------



## Polyphemus

Vaneyes said:


> *The Professionals* (1966), starring Burt Lancaster, Lee Marvin, Jack Palance. Direction and Screenplay by Richard Brooks. Cinematography by Conrad L. Hall.
> 
> *The Monuments Men* (2014), starring George Clooney, Matt Damon, Cate Blanchett. Directed by George Clooney.
> 
> Both have a Mission Impossible storyline, rescuing a woman from Jack "Raza" Palance, rescuing art from the Nazis.  The former is the more entertaining and artistic of the two. The latter, another WWII bomb.


The Professionals is a classic Monuments Men poor by comparison.


----------



## Polyphemus

Jimmy's Hall a true slice of Irish history showing the abuse of power of the Catholic Church in Ireland. Directed by Ken Loach.


----------



## hpowders

Winter's Tale
Colin Farrell
Another completely idiotic movie that is so dumb, one can't even take it seriously as a fairy tale.

Case in point: Colin Farrell a lower class thief meets a girl and takes her to a New Years Eve ball where all of a sudden he knows how to do the latest high society dances as if he's a professional dancer. Puleeze!!


----------



## Cheyenne

_This Is Spinal Tap_ (1984) -- hilarious! I watched it with my father, and didn't tell him it was a mockumentary. He caught on only towards the end..


----------



## hpowders

*Don Jon*
Joseph Gordon-Levitt
Scarlett Johansson
Julianne Moore
Tony Danza

Intelligent, appealing film of a lower-middle class stud addicted to porn.
Worth seeing!!


----------



## samurai

*Scent Of A Woman,* starring a very young Philip Seymour Hoffman, Al Pacino and Chris O'Donnell. For my money, just about anything Pacino and Hoffman are in alone makes it well worth the price of admission. Pacino does an outstanding job of playing a blind U.S.Army Colonel, not only physically, but emotionally as well. I also liked the fact that O'Donnell, by the end of the movie, has been able to convert Pacino from his utter cynical attitude towards life and people by demonstrating how much he really cared for/about him, and this is reciprocated--in spades--by Pacino when young Charlie Sims {O'Donnell} most needs somebody by his side. Both men have grown into the best sense of what it truly means to be a decent person--male or female--by story's end. Via *Netflix.*


----------



## Vaneyes

The documentary "Naturalite" depicts a change in direction for chef Alain Ducasse.


----------



## Morimur

samurai said:


> *Scent Of A Woman,* starring a very young Philip Seymour Hoffman, Al Pacino and Chris O'Donnell. For my money, just about anything Pacino and Hoffman are in alone makes it well worth the price of admission. Pacino does an outstanding job of playing a blind U.S.Army Colonel, not only physically, but emotionally as well. I also liked the fact that O'Donnell, by the end of the movie, has been able to convert Pacino from his utter cynical attitude towards life and people by demonstrating how much he really cared for/about him, and this is reciprocated--in spades--by Pacino when young Charlie Sims {O'Donnell} most needs somebody by his side. Both men have grown into the best sense of what it truly means to be a decent person--male or female--by story's end. Via *Netflix.*


**** Hoo-ahh! ****


----------



## GreenMamba

*Snowpiercer*. Combination of crazy, silly and fun. Almost worth it just for Tilda Swinton. Directed by Joon-ho Bong, whose The Host was better, I think.


----------



## Cheyenne

_The Decline of Western Civilization Part II_ -- a fascinating, if depressing, look at the decaying LA music scene in the late 80s. Many idiotic kids who are sure they would make it, and inevitable won't -- the most empty hedonistic lives imaginable -- callous treatments of others -- music being second to "fun" and "women -- an old, alcoholic guitarist he figures he doesn't have ten more years to live, though he is only 28 -- it's all there. Despite the lurking solemnity though, it is actually very funny too: Paul Stanley is interviewed on bed with three lingerie models, Gene Simmons in a lingerie-store, Lemmy has amazing lines from beginning to end, and the clueless kids have a lot of inadvertently funny lines.


----------



## Vaneyes

Cheyenne said:


> _The Decline of Western Civilization Part II_ -- a fascinating, if depressing, look at the decaying LA music scene in the late 80s. Many idiotic kids who are sure they would make it, and inevitable won't -- the most empty hedonistic lives imaginable -- callous treatments of others -- music being second to "fun" and "women -- an old, alcoholic guitarist he figures he doesn't have ten more years to live, though he is only 28 -- it's all there. Despite the lurking solemnity though, it is actually very funny too: Paul Stanley is interviewed on bed with three lingerie models, Gene Simmons in a lingerie-store, Lemmy has amazing lines from beginning to end, and the clueless kids have a lot of inadvertently funny lines.


Lots has happened since Part III (late '90's). This series needsa rebirth bad.

See *The Road* (2009) for more funny lines.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Snowpiercer *- A phenomenal under-the-radar Sci-fi flick. Highly recommended!


----------



## Jeff W

*Ooga chaka Ooga chaka*









Went with the fiancee and my brother to see 'Guardians of the Galaxy' at the second run theatre yesterday. Make sure to stick around until the absolute end of the credits!


----------



## hpowders

*The Lost City* or how I lost 2 1/2 hours of my life, never to get it back.
Andy Garcia
Bill Murray
Elizabeth Peña

Life directly before and after the Cuban Revolution.

See it for the wonderful Cuban music and dancing!!

(but unfortunately, for nothing else)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I've decided to honor Halloween by watching a horror movie or two. I got two I wanted to see: Silent Hill and The Ring (the American one). I've seen Silent Hill, and with that I've had my fill of horror movies for the next year or two in advance. It was quite OK actually, I used to love such films as a teenager ( I remember spending a night with friends watching all parts of The Saw), but they simply don't click with me anymore, they seem empty and pointless. I have either become grown-up or too old, and hopefully it is the first one.


----------



## Polyphemus

Recently watched the early 60's version of "The Haunting" (Richard Johnson-Claire Bloom-Julie Harris and Russ Tamblyn [not dancing]). A truly scary movie with no gore or blood fest just atmosphere and suggestion. Beautifully directed by Robert Wise for me it defined what the haunted house/ghost story movie genre should be. 
The later Liam Neeson remake was a shambles by comparison


----------



## Jeff W

Watched this (Hocus Pocus) with the fiancee as we awaited trick-or-treaters tonight. Alas, we had but a mere eight kids come by... Maybe they found out I pass out pretzels and not chocolate? Oh well. At least the movie was cheesy fun!


----------



## Guest

A Most Wanted Man

I believe this to be Philip Seymour Hoffman's final major film. Set in Germany and based on a Carre novel, it's a good examination of inter-agency relations (eg CIA, German police...) in the post September 11 world of anti-terrorism. Hoffman prowls around like a big bear in a crumpled jacket.

Intelligent drama.


----------



## Dupamplont

THE AVIATOR, which made me seek this site out. I was blown away by the Bach, "Toccata and Fugue in D Minor" used in an aviation scene in that film. I was more familiar with the organ version, and this strings version Scorsese used I like much better.


----------



## Rhythm

I watched the film, The Constant Gardener, last night, and it's an unusual love story about a shy British diplomat's love for his wife, an Amnesty activist: AIDS in Africa might be reason for a novelist's depictions of relationships broken by pharmaceutical and other government corporations' contracts out for people who knew too much and spoke up.

It's a beautiful movie, I think, and the movie's messages are slowly revealed.

From the Wiki Author's dedication and afterword


> John le Carré, in his original novel, provided a dedication and also a personal afterword. Both the dedication and part of the afterword (amended) are reproduced in the closing credits of the film. The first states: "This film is dedicated to Yvette Pierpaoli and all other aid workers who lived and died giving a damn". The latter continues (in the next credit): "Nobody in this story, and no outfit or corporation, thank God, is based upon an actual person or outfit in the real world, but I can tell you this, as my journey through the pharmaceutical jungle progressed, I came to realize that, by comparison with the reality, my story was as tame as a holiday postcard". The text appears over John le Carré's name.


----------



## Guest

_*Third Person*_--an unspeakably boring movie that stars Liam Neeson.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*John Wick* starring Keanu Reeves, out at the the theaters right now.

Now THAT'S how you make a great action movie! Highly recommended if you love action flicks.


----------



## Jeff W

Psycho (the 1960 one and not the pointless shot for shot color remake made at some point in the '90s). Not my typical fare but the fiancee insisted.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Nightcrawler - Out right now at theaters. It's odd/quirky and deserves all the critical praise it has received. Highly recommended.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Olive Kitterridge* (2014, HBO TV Miniseries), starring Frances McDormand, Richard Jenkins, Zoe Kazan. Directed by Lisa Cholodenko.

Trials and tribulations of small town people in Maine, whose characters are bigger than life of course. Recommended. Watch for repeats.


----------



## hpowders

*Nebraska*
Bruce Dern
Will Forte

A winner. See this.


----------



## aleazk

Today I'm going to the movie theater to finally see *Interstellar*. We have been waiting this movie with my physics pals because it contains some depictions of black holes and wormholes that were supervised in their accuracy by a famous relativist (Kip Thorne, he also advised Carl Sagan for his novel Contact). Apparently, Thorne and the visual effects team were very precise with the details and they say that what you see in the movie is exactly the appearance of these objects as predicted by the theories, i.e., they are more like actual computer scientific simulations rather than visual effects! that's really cool.

We all studied these solutions in our relativity courses, so we are quite excited to see the results... and to see if they actually are as accurate as Thorne says! :devil: we will have conversation topic for many weeks to come!


----------



## Vaneyes

Re *Interstellar* (2014), I can tolerate the applications of limited knowledge and theory upon theory, but invariably, it'll be the human elements that'll spoil the day/movie for me. I would've preferred the mothership being manned with highly-advanced and theoretical robots. I haven't viewed a trailer. I'll do that now.:tiphat:

Review:

http://www.theguardian.com/film/2014/nov/06/interstellar-new-space-race
Technical trailer:


----------



## drvLock

I watched the uncut version of Cannibal Holocaust. And I really dislike how the native people of the Amazon Forest were shown there, as mindless animals. Also, the movie is about 1 hour and 30 minutes that resume to a 1 hour and 15 minutes of cruelty with animals and 15 minutes of said cannibals.


----------



## Cheyenne

*12 Angry Men* -- for all its power on the first viewing, it isn't as great on a second one. The fiddling with the camera remained interesting, and the breakdowns of number three and number ten are captivating as ever, but I found it lacked power this time. A nice experience, but not to be repeated soon.


----------



## Vaneyes

Cheyenne said:


> *12 Angry Men* -- for all its power on the first viewing, it isn't as great on a second one. The fiddling with the camera remained interesting, and the breakdowns of number three and number ten are captivating as ever, but I found it lacked power this time. A nice experience, but not to be repeated soon.


The original or remake?


----------



## Vaneyes

drvLock said:


> I watched the uncut version of Cannibal Holocaust. And I really dislike how the native people of the Amazon Forest were shown there, as mindless animals. Also, the movie is about 1 hour and 30 minutes that resume to a 1 hour and 15 minutes of cruelty with animals and 15 minutes of said cannibals.


I'll pass. The topic makes me queasy, before or after dinner.


----------



## drvLock

Vaneyes said:


> I'll pass. The topic makes me queasy, before or after dinner.


Believe, me. "The Human Centipede" is nothing compared to this.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just watched INTERSTELLAR.

I thought it was absolutely amazing. Wonderful. I've not felt this excited post film for a very very long time.
Love, Physics and the first exploration of time dilation and relativity in film - anyone know of any others?


----------



## KenOC

I really want to see Interstellar! Last night I watched Mr. Peabody and Sherman, which I though was absolutely delightful.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

MagneticGhost said:


> Just watched INTERSTELLAR.
> 
> I thought it was absolutely amazing. Wonderful. I've not felt this excited post film for a very very long time.
> Love, Physics and the first exploration of time dilation and relativity in film - anyone know of any others?


Right_ ON!_

I'm seeing it this coming Monday with my friends in IMAX on a six-story-high screen.


----------



## hpowders

*Non Stop*

Liam Neeson
Julianne Moore

Not bad. Action packed. Entertaining.


----------



## Vaneyes

Box office galactica--Big Hero 6 vs Interstellar.


----------



## aleazk

aleazk said:


> Today I'm going to the movie theater to finally see *Interstellar*. We have been waiting this movie with my physics pals because it contains some depictions of black holes and wormholes that were supervised in their accuracy by a famous relativist (Kip Thorne, he also advised Carl Sagan for his novel Contact). Apparently, Thorne and the visual effects team were very precise with the details and they say that what you see in the movie is exactly the appearance of these objects as predicted by the theories, i.e., they are more like actual computer scientific simulations rather than visual effects! that's really cool.
> 
> We all studied these solutions in our relativity courses, so we are quite excited to see the results... and to see if they actually are as accurate as Thorne says! :devil: we will have conversation topic for many weeks to come!


So, I saw the movie. I liked it. _But, above all, I enjoyed it more as an epic adventure film rather than as a "hard core sci-fi film"_. I say this because the film was featured as a hard core sci-fi movie (like, e.g., 2001), which is not. But when you change your optic from expecting that to the reality of an adventure film, it's pretty fun, thrilling, and will hold you in your seat. Great acting by M.McC. Some typical Hollywood overblowns here and there, but that's expected.

In the science part, my favorite was the rendering of the wormhole as seen before they enter into it. That's pretty accurate about how a wormhole would look like. The bending of the light at the surface is also very accurate and nice.


----------



## DavidA

Jurassic Part 3

Load of rubbish but fun picking out the ones who are going to be eaten by the monsters!


----------



## Guest

Last night I saw *Fury* : WWII, Sherman tanks, Nazis, _mucho_ blood and explosions and almost credible acting by Herr Bradley Pitt.

Next up will be Interstellar on the strength of Aleazk's review above.


----------



## DeepR

So it seems Christopher Nolan has a chance to be redeemed after the god-awful Inception and Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## DeepR

I finished watching _How The Universe Works_ Season 3. Excellent and so much better and more informative than Cosmos: A Spacetime Odyssey, which I really wouldn't recommend to anyone.


----------



## aleazk

TalkingHead said:


> Last night I saw *Fury* : WWII, Sherman tanks, Nazis, _mucho_ blood and explosions and almost credible acting by Herr Bradley Pitt.
> 
> Next up will be Interstellar on the strength of Aleazk's review above.


lol, well, it's an epically absurd film, 100% Hollywood. If you don't care about that, then it will be a fun experience. If you do care about that, you will hate it with authentic passion.

Some time ago, I decided that I would not care about it, and I started to enjoy more these movies. But it comes at the expense of shutting up the little voice of that 'art-film appreciator' you have inside. This annoying voice speaks with the arrogance of truth, and says things like "oh, please, that's utter cliché", "what this character just did is absurd and, in fact, the character itself is badly developed", "deus ex machina ending/resolution", "that's utter nonsense", etc.

But, faithful to Hollywood's style, just kill that little **** with a machine gun and just enjoy the Sherman tanks, Nazis, mucho blood and explosions.


----------



## Figleaf

DavidA said:


> Jurassic Part 3
> 
> Load of rubbish but fun picking out the ones who are going to be eaten by the monsters!


Favourite bit: where the implausibly robust satellite phone starts ringing after the spinosaurus has excreted it.


----------



## Guest

Just got back from _Interstellar_. Long, absorbing, largely incomprehensible and improbable...what more do you want from a sci-fi epic??


----------



## Guest

Figleaf said:


> Favourite bit: where the implausibly robust satellite phone starts ringing after the spinosaurus has excreted it.


William H Macy mangling his dino-speak..."Tricickloplots"


----------



## KenOC

MacLeod said:


> Just got back from _Interstellar_. Long, absorbing, largely incomprehensible and improbable...what more do you want from a sci-fi epic??


Got my tickets for the 4:20 IMAX tomorrow. Hope there are no little green men!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

aleazk said:


> lol, well, it's an epically absurd film, 100% Hollywood. If you don't care about that, then it will be a fun experience. If you do care about that, you will hate it with authentic passion.
> 
> Some time ago, I decided that I would not care about it, and I started to enjoy more these movies. But it comes at the expense of shutting up the little voice of that 'art-film appreciator' you have inside. This annoying voice speaks with the arrogance of truth, and says things like "oh, please, that's utter cliché", "what this character just did is absurd and, in fact, the character itself is badly developed", "deus ex machina ending/resolution", "that's utter nonsense", etc.
> 
> But, faithful to Hollywood's style, just kill that little **** with a machine gun and just enjoy the Sherman tanks, Nazis, mucho blood and explosions.


Never saw, Fury, never going to, but that review of yours is fun :clap:


----------



## Guest

aleazk said:


> lol, well, it's an epically absurd film, 100% Hollywood. If you don't care about that, then it will be a fun experience. [...]


For me, Aleazk, films have always been about "the suspension of belief". I like Hollywood (or Bollywood) films for the same reason as I like opera - totally absurd, but totally enthralling. Film is today's "total art work" experience, no?


----------



## clavichorder

Dead Man by Jim Jarmusch. One of Johnny Depp's major roles, though this film is more of an art film. Weird combo of being an art film and being set in the american west, and weird combination of humor and grimness. I enjoyed it a lot! Hard not to love Nobody.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

TalkingHead said:


> For me, Aleazk, films have always been about "the suspension of belief". I like Hollywood (or Bollywood) films for the same reason as I like opera - totally absurd, but totally enthralling. Film is today's "total art work" experience, no?


Problem is, there are millions of doofuses around the world that use movies like this one ( and that Private Ryan crap) as their only source of historical information. And even worse, their opinion of the world and of certain cultures and nations is formed on the basis of these movies alone. Whereas those who go to the opera are usually more educated, and surely nobody gets their knowledge of the world and history from opera (except Wagner's opera maybe).


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> Problem is, there are millions of doofuses around the world that use movies like this one ( and that Private Ryan crap) as their only source of historical information.


Should all movies then be documentary so that doofuses don't flourish?


----------



## mirepoix

'Breaking Away' (1979) directed by Peter Yates.
I'd seen this a few times although not for very many years, whereas Madam hadn't even heard of it. And so it was being watched with one pair of fairly unfamiliar and one pair of new eyes.
A delightful and warm look at the coming of age experience for four teenagers freshly out of school. Amongst the highlights (for me) are the performance by Paul Dooley as the father, and Matthew Leonetti's cinematography - which could perhaps cynically be viewed by some as run of the mill, but I found understated and allowing the simple story to be told minus distraction.


----------



## aleazk

TalkingHead said:


> For me, Aleazk, films have always been about "the suspension of belief". I like Hollywood (or Bollywood) films for the same reason as I like opera - totally absurd, but totally enthralling. Film is today's "total art work" experience, no?


We are on the same page then. Of course, I should have guessed it, since I'm talking about absurdity with a 'cabeza parlante'!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

MacLeod said:


> Should all movies then be documentary so that doofuses don't flourish?


An endless stream of documentaries coming out of Hollywood year after year, film after film, all pounding into the viewers' brains the same basic idea: German = evil, would have an even worse effect.

There are quite a few good WWII films, by the way, that show people on all sides as human beings, not one-dimensional bots in a video game that are only good for being shot by the thousand. But none of these films are Hollywood-produced and consequently do not receive the same amount of publicity by far.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

The Shawshank Redemption (1994). Wonderful film about the importance of maintain hope in the harder moments.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> An endless stream of documentaries coming out of Hollywood year after year, film after film, all pounding into the viewers' brains the same basic idea: German = evil, would have an even worse effect.
> 
> There are quite a few good WWII films, by the way, that show people on all sides as human beings, not one-dimensional bots in a video game that are only good for being shot by the thousand. But none of these films are Hollywood-produced and consequently do not receive the same amount of publicity by far.


I wasn't thinking specifically about war movies or about Germany, but about your general idea that too many people get their history from the movies. In the case of 'Fury', if you're not going to see it, are you going to rely on the opinions of others to tell you whether it is any good or not? Isn't that as bad as going to see it and relying on the opinions expressed in the movies instead of on multiple sources?

And unless you're going to start prescribing the content of movies, how would you solve what you say is a 'problem'?


----------



## Vaneyes

Box Office:

Good numbers for the top two. And the winner is...









http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=disney2014.htm

Production budget for both was $165M.


----------



## Vaneyes

FWIW I probably view more documentaries than movies these days. Two relateds that I don't care to see, are WWII and docudramas of anything.

Documentaries are usually reserved for television, which I think is the proper place for them. It's easier to think about subject matter at one's home/refuge.

A number of very good docs are nominated each year at the Oscars, but I seldom see them due to their mostly exclusive releases. Some may appear on television at a later date, if the subject remains relevant.

Movie theaters? When's the next James Bond film, 2015?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

MacLeod said:


> I wasn't thinking specifically about war movies or about Germany, but about your general idea that too many people get their history from the movies. In the case of 'Fury', if you're not going to see it, are you going to rely on the opinions of others to tell you whether it is any good or not? Isn't that as bad as going to see it and relying on the opinions expressed in the movies instead of on multiple sources?
> 
> And unless you're going to start prescribing the content of movies, how would you solve what you say is a 'problem'?


I must admit I am not as much concerned about people getting their information about ancient Persia or the Roman Empire from movies. Those civilizations are long gone, and besides, they are not portrayed by Hollywood in such a uniformly negative light. For some reason I cannot remember a single Hollywood film where anything or anyone German would be shown positively (do tell me if I am mistaken, and such films exist). It is always either WWII or WWI ("War Horse"). All the films about kings, composers, thinkers, heroes etc. are made in Europe. And Hollywood has a _huge_ influence on human minds, particularly young ones. Do you see now why I am concerned?

How to solve it - I have no idea. The best I can do is educate my own children when I have them and prepare them to live in a world where the next generation gets their info from Hollywood. As for why I don't go and see Fury myself - why spend money and subject myself to something I know I will not enjoy?


----------



## Itullian

SiegendesLicht said:


> I must admit I am not as much concerned about people getting their information about ancient Persia or the Roman Empire from movies. Those civilizations are long gone, and besides, they are not portrayed by Hollywood in such a uniformly negative light. For some reason I cannot remember a single Hollywood film where anything or anyone German would be shown positively (do tell me if I am mistaken, and such films exist). It is always either WWII or WWI ("War Horse"). All the films about kings, composers, thinkers, heroes etc. are made in Europe. And Hollywood has a _huge_ influence on human minds, particularly young ones. Do you see now why I am concerned?
> 
> How to solve it - I have no idea. The best I can do is educate my own children when I have them and prepare them to live in a world where the next generation gets their info from Hollywood. As for why I don't go and see Fury myself - why spend money and subject myself to something I know I will not enjoy?


I feel your pain. As an Italian-American when was the last time Italians were given a positive, respectful portrayal. 
You cant show any stereotypes except ours.


----------



## DavidA

SiegendesLicht said:


> An endless stream of documentaries coming out of Hollywood year after year, film after film, all pounding into the viewers' brains the same basic idea: German = evil, would have an even worse effect.
> 
> There are quite a few good WWII films, by the way, that show people on all sides as human beings, not one-dimensional bots in a video game that are only good for being shot by the thousand. But none of these films are Hollywood-produced and consequently do not receive the same amount of publicity by far.


"Downfall" is German WW2 film, I believe, based on German sources!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

DavidA said:


> "Downfall" is German WW2 film, I believe, based on German sources!


Yes, and it even received some criticism for making portraying all characters, including Hitler, as "too human". No one-dimensional bots there for sure.


----------



## Itullian

SiegendesLicht said:


> Yes, and it even received some criticism for making portraying all characters, including Hitler, as "too human". No one-dimensional bots there for sure.


I think all WWll films will be that way.

Maybe just some films about everyday German people would counter all the war films?


----------



## Figleaf

Russians and even Brits also get a fair amount of negative stereotyping in Hollywood, although Russians are more likely to be villains. My son (Russian/British) gets very worked up about it- although I can't bring myself to be offended by the number of posh English villains, since posh English people are hardly a victimised minority!

I've only seen clips from Downfall, but it looks damn good.


----------



## KenOC

Russians get an almost exclusively negative stereotyping in Hollywood films, according to a BBC article the other day. Even Putin has complained about it!

From another article I read: Nazi officers don't speak; they bark.

But Arabs may be treated worse.


----------



## aleazk

The USA (i.e., the civilized world) vs the rest of the world...

i.e., the communist-nazis!!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Itullian said:


> I think all WWll films will be that way.
> 
> Maybe just some films about everyday German people would counter all the war films?


"Good bye Lenin" is a very good film about everyday German people. And it is about the events that happened on this very day 25 years ago, the fall of the Berlin Wall.


----------



## DavidA

SiegendesLicht said:


> Yes, and it even received some criticism for making portraying all characters, including Hitler, as "too human". No one-dimensional bots there for sure.


That is true. It was actually more terrifying for portraying him as a human being rather than a cardboard monster. Brilliant acting of a disturbing role! The part where the children are poisoned as the mother decided they cannot live without National Socialism was one of most horrifying things - especially as the mother actually loved them!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

There is another good German film about life in the Third Reich (not so much about the war) - "Before the Fall". 
And then there are all the films about King Ludwig (at least one is Italian though), and "Knocking on Heaven's Door" and "The Red Baron"... right now I can't think of any other good ones.


----------



## Vaneyes

Matt Damon, Bourne again.

"Yes, next year. It'll be in 2016 when the movie will actually come out. Paul Greengrass (Director) is going to do another one and that's all I ever said. I just needed him to say yes."


----------



## hpowders

Red 2
Bruce Willis
John Malkovich
Helen Mirren
Mary Louise Parker
Anthony Hopkins

A lot of implausible action. See it for Mirren and especially Malkovich. The guy's terrific!


----------



## Weston

Just got back from seeing _Interstellar_. I highly recommend it if you don't go in thinking it's a blockbuster adventure movie. Though there is some adventure, it's mostly a harrowing emotional and philosophical roller coaster that left me completely drained. The science seems very sound, if a bit cerebral, and the special effects are stunning, but -- mercy!

My nerves are shot. In fact I have a horrific headache and I'm considering calling in sick tomorrow. Whew! I'm not sure if the movie is totally responsible, but it feels that way.

(This is actually intended as a positive review even though it's not coming across as such.)


----------



## Crudblud

_Short Cuts_ (Robert Altman)

I don't even know what to say. I loved it. It sits along side Paul Thomas Anderson's _Magnolia_ (a film it clearly inspired) and Todd Solondz's _Happiness_ in breadth, humour, sadness and frankness, not to mention duration. If you like either of those films and you haven't seen this yet, you really owe it to yourself to check it out.


----------



## KenOC

I also saw Interstellar this afternoon at the IMAX. Verdict: Four stars (out of five).

The good: All that money is on the screen in a huge way. The movie keeps your attention nicely through almost three hours. Acting is pretty good, especially the lead. Sympathetic characters. Nothing here to insult your intelligence; in fact, there are several interesting concepts some may be unfamiliar with.

The bad: Some plot holes, mostly in the science (fewer than usual in this type of movie). Sound track is just a few decibels too high, too often -- could be my age. Romantic elements formulaic and predictable. Some special effects surprisingly unconvincing -- showing them 60 feet high doesn't help.

Overall a good flick and well worth seeing. Take earplugs if necessary.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> I also saw Interstellar this afternoon at the IMAX. Verdict: Four stars (out of five).
> 
> The good: All that money is on the screen in a huge way. The movie keeps your attention nicely through almost three hours. Acting is pretty good, especially the lead. Sympathetic characters. Nothing here to insult your intelligence; in fact, there are several interesting concepts some may be unfamiliar with.
> 
> The bad: Some plot holes, mostly in the science (fewer than usual in this type of movie). Sound track is just a few decibels too high, too often -- could be my age. Romantic elements formulaic and predictable. Some special effects surprisingly unconvincing -- showing them 60 feet high doesn't help.
> 
> Overall a good flick and well worth seeing. Take earplugs if necessary.


I'm seeing it tomorrow for the cinematography and CGI more than anything else. Thanks.


----------



## KenOC

Marschallin Blair said:


> I'm seeing it tomorrow for the cinematography and CGI more than anything else. Thanks.


Hope you enjoy it. Give us a report!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> Hope you enjoy it. Give us a report!


Oh, I'll give you the dish-- like it or not; and even if its a dish too far. _;D_


----------



## GreenMamba

*The Blob* (1958) with Steve McQueen. They just don't write movie theme songs any more (co-written by Burt Bacharach).

Lyrics start at about 1:10


----------



## samurai

*M,* starring--of course--the Marty Feldman bug eyed psychopathic child killer Peter Lorre, whose goggle eyes seem to be both looking backwards towards the horrors of WW1 and ahead to even worse to come, for both himself and the German people. Ah, the wonders of 20/20 hindsight which we--the viewers of this masterpiece--are in full possession of! Seen courtesy of *Netflix.*


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> I also saw Interstellar this afternoon at the IMAX. Verdict: Four stars (out of five).
> 
> The good: *All that money is on the screen in a huge way.* The movie keeps your attention nicely through almost three hours. Acting is pretty good, especially the lead. Sympathetic characters. Nothing here to insult your intelligence; in fact, there are several interesting concepts some may be unfamiliar with.
> 
> The bad: Some plot holes, mostly in the science (fewer than usual in this type of movie). Sound track is just a few decibels too high, too often -- could be my age. Romantic elements formulaic and predictable. Some special effects surprisingly unconvincing -- showing them 60 feet high doesn't help.
> 
> Overall a good flick and well worth seeing. Take earplugs if necessary.


Not quite. Probably a quarter to a third of the $165M went to stars McConaughey, Hathaway, and director/producer Nolan and his producer wife Thomas. Back end deals TBA.

Interstellar (9.1) is currently ranked third in viewer preference at IMDb, behind only The Shawshank Redemption (9.2) and The Godfather (9.2). But has it enough legs to stay there, and perhaps surpass Gravity's $700M box office worldwide?


----------



## KenOC

I would think it will beat Gravity in total receipts, and it deserves to. Of the three IMDb ratings, for my tastes both this and Shawshank Redemption are too high, not to say they're not excellent movies. For comparison, RT has The Godfather at 100%, Shawshank Redemption at 91%, and Interstellar at 73% (all critics).


----------



## Crudblud

_The Player_ (Robert Altman)

More Altman, who I'm really starting to like as a director and want to explore more thoroughly ASAP. A totally different film to _Short Cuts_, _The Player_ is a fairly easy going but effective satire of Hollywood, with plenty of laughs and some gripping scenes of suspense. Altman's directorial mastery is shown up front in the form of an almost ten minute long single take full of movement and featuring at least ten different conversations weaving in and out of each other. It's really well made stuff, and Tim Robbins gives a great performance as Griffin Mill, a petty and manipulative studio executive who starts receiving harassing postcards in the mail from an anonymous writer. Would make a great double feature preceding Neil LaBute's considerably tougher _In the Company of Men_.


----------



## GreenMamba

The long shot is a knowing homage to other long shots (e.g., Touch of Evil), which I believe is name-checked in the scene. There's a lot of clever stuff like that. I seem to recall that when we first see Whoopi Goldberg, she's holding an Academy Award statue, so you think she's playing herself. But then you realize she's playing a cop and just playing around with it. 

I don't know what you've seen of Altman, but I'd recommend some of the "forgotten" ones like California Split, Thieves Like Us and (especially) The Long Goodbye. Confession: I even liked Popeye.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I saw_ Interstellar_ yesterday in IMAX 70-15 (a filming process which costs over ten times as much to make due to the greater frame rate per second as well as the amount of detail each frame captures; consequently only forty theaters in the States are showing it in this format).

The CGI for the wormhole and black hole sequences was tremendous looking with such high resolution and on such a large screen. The sound was over-the-top intense and loud; almost like a rocket-flight simulation in parts.

But as a logically-integrated screenplay with a plot?-- the film has some serious amateurish deficiencies. I won't go into it, as I'm not a spoiler. _If you can see it in IMAX 70-15 I strongly recommend seeing it_; if I saw it in any other format, the film would just be 'alright.'

The scene where the astronauts are going into the first wormhole is so tremendous looking that the film is worth seeing for that alone.


----------



## DeepR

Edge of Tomorrow 7/10

Something is just very wrong about the plot, but I suggest to simply enjoy the ride and temporarily switch off reason, logic, critical thinking etc. This is the way to enjoy most of these sci-fi / action movies with wannabe clever plots. Especially if there's anything with manipulating time or time travel involved.


----------



## JACE

I saw _Non-Stop_ last night with my wife and son. It's a fairly entertaining action flick with some Hitchcock-like cues.

It wasn't anything special -- but Liam Neeson is almost always convincing, regardless of the role.


----------



## Vaneyes

GreenMamba said:


> The long shot is a knowing homage to other long shots (e.g., Touch of Evil), which I believe is name-checked in the scene. There's a lot of clever stuff like that. I seem to recall that when we first see Whoopi Goldberg, she's holding an Academy Award statue, so you think she's playing herself. But then you realize she's playing a cop and just playing around with it.
> 
> I don't know what you've seen of Altman, but I'd recommend some of the "forgotten" ones like California Split, Thieves Like Us and (especially) The Long Goodbye. Confession: *I even liked Popeye.*


And that's what got you your* Like*.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

DeepR said:


> Edge of Tomorrow 7/10
> 
> Something is just very wrong about the plot, but I suggest to simply enjoy the ride and temporarily switch off reason, logic, critical thinking etc. This is the way to enjoy most of these sci-fi / action movies with wannabe clever plots. Especially if there's anything with manipulating time or time travel involved.


I thought it was intelligent and awesome.


----------



## Crudblud

GreenMamba said:


> The long shot is a knowing homage to other long shots (e.g., Touch of Evil), which I believe is name-checked in the scene. There's a lot of clever stuff like that. I seem to recall that when we first see Whoopi Goldberg, she's holding an Academy Award statue, so you think she's playing herself. But then you realize she's playing a cop and just playing around with it.
> 
> I don't know what you've seen of Altman, but I'd recommend some of the "forgotten" ones like California Split, Thieves Like Us and (especially) The Long Goodbye. Confession: I even liked Popeye.


I really loved how much Hollywood Altman managed to cram into the film, and the ending is pitch-perfect (no pun intended).

I'd known about Altman for a few years, and certainly heard much about his influence on one of my favourite directors, Paul Thomas Anderson, but it was literally two days ago that I saw my first Altman film. Already I have gone out and bought _The Long Goodbye_, _Nashville_, and _McCabe and Mrs. Miller_. The feeling of encountering a director for the first time and instantly falling in love with their work is a real thrill, and I will definitely be seeing as much of his work as I possibly can as soon as I possibly can.


----------



## hpowders

Noah
Russell Crowe

See it for the rain.


----------



## Blancrocher

Crudblud said:


> Already I have gone out and bought _The Long Goodbye_


After you watch that one, you might like to read the Chandler novel it's based on (if you haven't already)--the contrast is extreme and hilarious.

Terrific movie.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Marschallin Blair said:


> I saw_ Interstellar_ yesterday in IMAX 70-15 (a filming process which costs over ten times as much to make due to the greater frame rate per second as well as the amount of detail each frame captures; consequently only forty theaters in the States are showing it in this format).
> 
> The CGI for the wormhole and black hole sequences was tremendous looking with such high resolution and on such a large screen. The sound was over-the-top intense and loud; almost like a rocket-flight simulation in parts.
> 
> But as a logically-integrated screenplay with a plot?-- the film has some serious amateurish deficiencies. I won't go into it, as I'm not a spoiler. _If you can see it in IMAX 70-15 I strongly recommend seeing it_; if I saw it in any other format, the film would just be 'alright.'
> 
> The scene where the astronauts are going into the first wormhole is so tremendous looking that the film is worth seeing for that alone.


Stunning visuals and a crappy story imho. That love speech really made me cringe.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Blue Velvet, David Lynch, 1986 

Stupid movie, making a fuss about nothing, just a two hours wasting of time!


----------



## tdc

Il_Penseroso said:


> Blue Velvet, David Lynch, 1986
> 
> Stupid movie, making a fuss about nothing, just a two hours wasting of time!


Well, I respectfully disagree. I think that film is a masterpiece. I love how it juxtaposes idyllic American urban scenes with dark undercurrents. Two polar opposite worlds existing at once, in the same space.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

tdc said:


> Well, I respectfully disagree. I think that film is a masterpiece. I love how it juxtaposes idyllic American urban scenes with dark undercurrents. Two polar opposite worlds existing at once, in the same space.


It couldn't have been said better. _;D_

Great screenplay and story telling.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Piwikiwi said:


> Stunning visuals and a crappy story imho. That love speech really made me cringe.


Well,_ I_ got teared-up. <Sniff. Sniiiii-IIIIIIIIIFFFFFF.>

_;D_


----------



## Cheyenne

_Anvil: The Story of Anvil_
A surprisingly moving documentary. Didn't care for the music at all; but the people were very interesting.


----------



## GreenMamba

*Scanners* (1981) dir. by David Cronenberg.

Didn't quite live up to its strong beginning for me, and the lead actor was painful to watch Still, it has at least one great scene.


----------



## Posie

Wonderful movie! It's one of the best I've ever seen. 

It resonated with me so powerfully having grown up with an executive function disorder.


----------



## Guest

Also saw *Interstellar* last night. Aleazk, Marschallin Blair and KenOC's reviews sum it all up very well for me. I liked it and give it 7/10.


----------



## Crudblud

GreenMamba said:


> *Scanners* (1981) dir. by David Cronenberg.
> 
> Didn't quite live up to its strong beginning for me, and the lead actor was painful to watch Still, it has at least one great scene.


I agree that it isn't a great film, but I disagree about the lead. The character is wooden on purpose, someone who is mentally removed from society and doesn't have the mannerisms of someone we would consider normal. Perhaps he could have developed a little emotion over the course of the film, but I think his performance is probably the strongest thing in the film next to the special effects.


----------



## KenOC

An interesting Slate article on Hans Zimmer's score for Interstellar.

http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/...usic_for_the_universe_brilliantly.single.html


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> An interesting Slate article on Hans Zimmer's score for Interstellar.
> http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/...usic_for_the_universe_brilliantly.single.html


On the whole I quite liked the music in the film. I couldn't help but find some sort of parallel between Zimmer's use of massive organ and the lingering organ chords in Strauss's "_Thus Spake Z..._" in Kubrick's _2001_. Was that intentional, I wonder?


----------



## Crudblud

_Play Time_ (Jacques Tati)
Brilliantly orchestrated comedy from Tati, with so many sight gags, prat falls, and weird noises that after a while one becomes lost in a whirlwind of almost balletic humour. Unfortunately it starts to outstay its welcome for me after the first 60 minutes, and I found myself becoming restless in my seat waiting for it to finish. While it's good, it's great, but there is not enough to keep it interesting for its two hour runtime.

_The Long Goodbye_ (Robert Altman)
Low key take on the Philip Marlowe character with Elliott Gould in a slick yet dishevelled, wisecracking and spaced-out lead performance that must surely have had some influence on late '90s neo-noir such as _The Big Lebowski_ and _Cowboy Bebop_. It's always entertaining and always goes places you aren't expecting. Apart from that, watch out for Sterling Hayden giving a fantastic performance as a washed up Hemingway type who walks with the weight of heavy and dark secrets on his shoulders.


----------



## DeepR

Guardians of the Galaxy

Entertaining, nothing more. The humor is ok but nothing special. I think The Avengers is the better film from Marvel.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Mrs. Vox and I went to see 'Mr. Turner' yesterday - a very fine film. Timothy Spall's performance as J. M. W. Turner is the performance of his lifetime, I think. Who would have thought so much complexity could be conveyed by nuanced grunting? Turner's late life love affair with his landlady Mrs. Booth was earthy and realistic, but touchingly fragile.

Mike Leigh (director) is a genius whose films I always anticipate with pleasure.


----------



## Cheyenne

TurnaboutVox said:


> Mrs. Vox and I went to see 'Mr. Turner' yesterday - a very fine film. Timothy Spall's performance as J. M. W. Turner is the performance of his lifetime, I think, Who would have thought so much complexity could be conveyed by nuanced grunting? Turner's late life love affair with his landlady Mrs. Booth was earthy and realistic, but touchingly fragile.
> 
> Mike Leigh (director) is a genius whose films I always anticipate with pleasure.


I really want to see that!


----------



## Jeff W

The King and I (1956)


----------



## omega

_Melancholia_ (Lars von Trier, 2011)


----------



## Vaneyes

Crudblud said:


> _Play Time_ (Jacques Tati)
> Brilliantly orchestrated comedy from Tati, with so many sight gags, prat falls, and weird noises that after a while one becomes lost in a whirlwind of almost balletic humour. Unfortunately it starts to outstay its welcome for me after the first 60 minutes, and I found myself becoming restless in my seat waiting for it to finish. While it's good, it's great, but there is not enough to keep it interesting for its two hour runtime.
> 
> _The Long Goodbye_ (Robert Altman)
> Low key take on the Philip Marlowe character with *Elliott Gould* in a slick yet dishevelled, wisecracking and spaced-out lead performance that must surely have had some influence on late '90s neo-noir such as _The Big Lebowski_ and _Cowboy Bebop_. It's always entertaining and always goes places you aren't expecting. Apart from that, watch out for Sterling Hayden giving a fantastic performance as a washed up Hemingway type who walks with the weight of heavy and dark secrets on his shoulders.


Beyond MASH, I found Gould mostly unconvincing, unappealing in lead roles. However, there's been tons of good little Jewish things along the way. Find him currently hitting it out of the park as Ezra Goldman (Ray Donovan).


----------



## Jeff W

The Muppets (2011). Not quite as good as their movies made with Jim Henson, but still very enjoyable none the less.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Flightplan *(2005), starring Jodi Foster, Peter Sarsgaard, Sean Bean. Directed by Robert Schwentke.

Jodi Foster gets to play another heroine protecting her child. Oh boy...not. That aside, the storyline's unbelievable with a villain more in tune with daytime soaps, and an airliner captain cast into wimpdom.

Less testosterone for Foster, more testosterone for the others might've helped this film some...but wouldn't forgive its ultimate bomb status. Three thumbs down.


----------



## KenOC

*The Devil and Daniel Webster* from 1941. The best part of the movie was Walter Huston as the devilish Mr. Scratch, an adjective used with due consideration. He stole every scene he was in and made the movie worth watching. A great warm-up for that merry old coot in Treasure of the Sierra Madre.


----------



## hpowders

8 Mile
Eminem
Brittany Murphy

Word up! This movie is BAD!!! Wassup? Ya got a problem with that?


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix, Blow*, starring Johnny Depp, Ray Liotta, Penelope Cruz, Paul Reubens {yes, Peewee Herman himself}, Max Perlich and Rachel Griffiths. I think Depp is a superb actor, and this movie is no exception. I only wish the drug dealers whom I met in real life--usually to arrest--were even half as "decent".


----------



## Varick

Rented "*Maleficent*" last week. Great visuals, and a decent twist on an old story. I like the way they played the "villain" and the "hero." Fun movie, pretty much what I expected from Disney.

Rented "*Jersey Boys*" a few nights ago. Don't know the accuracy of the history of Frankie Valli, but it was a very good movie. I even liked how they did a "Bollywood" ending. I hear the Broadway Musical is even better and will be looking to get tickets for a Christmas present for the Mrs.

A few weeks ago, I rented "*The Grand Budapest Hotel.*" By far the best one out of the three I just listed. I've always liked Wes Anderson's bone-dry humor, but his movies seem to get funnier and funnier with each release. I must say, this is my favorite one so far. I laughed throughout. Ralph Fiennes has great comedic timing and expression. I HIGHLY recommend this one.

V


----------



## Badinerie

Pompei. It goes like this......

Take this you Barbarian Boundah!

No....Take that you Roman Rascal.......Then.... BOOM! the whole bay of Napoli goes west!

Such fun!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Varick said:


> Rented "*Maleficent*" last week. Great visuals, and a decent twist on an old story. I like the way they played the "villain" and the "hero." Fun movie, pretty much what I expected from Disney.
> 
> Rented "*Jersey Boys*" a few nights ago. Don't know the accuracy of the history of Frankie Valli, but it was a very good movie. I even liked how they did a "Bollywood" ending. I hear the Broadway Musical is even better and will be looking to get tickets for a Christmas present for the Mrs.
> 
> A few weeks ago, I rented "*The Grand Budapest Hotel.*" By far the best one out of the three I just listed. I've always liked Wes Anderson's bone-dry humor, but his movies seem to get funnier and funnier with each release. I must say, this is my favorite one so far. I laughed throughout. Ralph Fiennes has great comedic timing and expression. I HIGHLY recommend this one.
> 
> V


I'll have to look into "The Grand Budapest Hotel," but I was thoroughly disappointed by the garish CGI in _Maleficent_, myself.

I haven't seen the _Jersey Boys __movie_, but I thought the Broadway musical was great fun.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> *The Devil and Daniel Webster* from 1941. The best part of the movie was Walter Huston as the devilish Mr. Scratch, an adjective used with due consideration. He stole every scene he was in and made the movie worth watching. A great warm-up for that merry old coot in Treasure of the Sierra Madre.


Good film, good Herrmann score to go with the film.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Badinerie said:


> Pompei. It goes like this......
> 
> Take this you Barbarian Boundah!
> 
> No....Take that you Roman Rascal.......Then.... BOOM! the whole bay of Napoli goes west!
> Such fun!


. . . look out for the meatier shower.


----------



## KenOC

Marschallin Blair said:


> . . . look out for the meatier shower.


Speaking of meatier showers, here's something for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

I died in the theater with my friends; and now I'm dying again at home. Wall-to-wall_ hil-ar-ious_.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

KenOC said:


> Speaking of meatier showers, here's something for Thanksgiving.


Stone cold turkey.


----------



## Varick

Badinerie said:


> Pompei. It goes like this......
> 
> Take this you Barbarian Boundah!
> 
> No....Take that you Roman Rascal.......Then.... BOOM! the whole bay of Napoli goes west!
> 
> Such fun!


What, no cliched love story??? They always have some cheesy romance story in all of these apocalyptic stories.

V


----------



## Varick

Marschallin Blair said:


> I died in the theater with my friends; and now I'm dying again at home. Wall-to-wall_ hil-ar-ious_.


Great movie. And yes, that was by far the funniest scene in a hilarious movie. I was dying when I watched it too.

V


----------



## Wandering

I recently saw _The Two Faces of January _and loved it as an ode to Hitchcock, I was genuinely in suspense every step of the way through this film. _Proxy_ is another Hitchcock inspired film that is not at all for the squeamish, but very underappreciated.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Varick said:


> Great movie. And yes, that was by far the funniest scene in a hilarious movie. I was dying when I watched it too.
> 
> V


Two scenes especially: Leonardo blacking out, regaining consciousness, and seeing that he's strapped to his seat on the airliner--- and then having a flashback at what happened the night before.

I collapsed sideways at that.

And then of course, when he's all ludded-up, drooling on himself, slurring his words, and crawling and falling down the stairs at the country club, trying to get to his Lambo.

There's a lot more of course. But I really died hard on those two scenes in particular.


----------



## Varick

Marschallin Blair said:


> Two scenes especially: Leonardo blacking out, regaining consciousness, and seeing that he's strapped to his seat on the airliner--- and then having a flashback at what happened the night before.
> 
> I collapsed sideways at that.
> 
> And then of course, when he's all ludded-up, drooling on himself, slurring his words, and crawling and falling down the stairs at the country club, trying to get to his Lambo.
> 
> There's a lot more of course. But I really died hard on those two scenes in particular.


Yes, I was referring to the *entire* scene from ludding up all the way to the realization that the drive home didn't go quite as he remembered it, and everything in between. Just brilliant film making and acting.

V


----------



## GreenMamba

*Nightcrawler*

Another in a long tradition of movies about overly ambitious weirdos (psychos?) finding success in the media. Jake Gyllenhaal was excellent, though I was kind of getting a Crispin Glover vibe from him at times. I enjoyed it. Well, enjoyed isn't the right word.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Amadeus......cant believe I waited this long to watch it again. Not accurate but it makes for a good drama with beautiful music.


----------



## KenOC

SarahNorthman said:


> Amadeus......cant believe I waited this long to watch it again. Not accurate but it makes for a good drama with beautiful music.


A great movie IMO. Of course it's not accurate (though it is accurate in many details) but it puts across well Mozart's genius and the incredible beauty of his music. A good thing.


----------



## SarahNorthman

KenOC said:


> A great movie IMO. Of course it's not accurate (though it is accurate in many details) but it puts across well Mozart's genius and the incredible beauty of his music. A good thing.


It definitely does. Honestly makes me really wish I could have met these amazing composers.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Watched this movie recently. Here's the trailer.






There are some great ideas in it, but...eh, it was kinda dull in the outcome.


----------



## Vaneyes

A B-movie, *3 Days in Havana* (2013). Storyline and acting are nowhere. Mute, and enjoy cinematographer James Friend's striking views of Havana.


----------



## Wandering

Vaneyes said:


> A B-movie, *3 Days in Havana* (2013). Storyline and acting are nowhere. Mute, and enjoy cinematographer James Friend's striking views of Havana.


This bold and daring classic has choreography also. Not to be missed!!!


----------



## mirepoix

The Artist and the Model (L'artiste et son modèle) 2012

Due to Internet problems we're reduced to re-watching films from our meagre collection on DVD.









In occupied France during the war a retired (and _tired_) artist finds a new muse in the form of a fine young filly.
I enjoyed this film not just because of the subject matter (and predictable outcome) but also due to Jean Rochefort who I believe is a fine actor.


----------



## SimonNZ

Clovis said:


> This bold and daring classic has choreography also. Not to be missed!!!


Heh. I've been sporadically working my way through Romola Garai's filmography and will probably end up watching that at some point.

Is it the good kind of bad or the bad kind of bad?


----------



## Albert7

Last movie I watched... ugh I hardly remember but definitely Eric Rohmer is up my alley . I want to see Interstellar.


----------



## SimonNZ

hpowders said:


> 8 Mile
> Eminem
> Brittany Murphy
> 
> Word up! This movie is BAD!!! Wassup? Ya got a problem with that?


What's odd about 8 Mile is that it came after director Curtis Hanson's one-two punch of L.A. Confidential and Wonder Boys, both, imo, superb.


----------



## SimonNZ

albertfallickwang said:


> Last movie I watched... ugh I hardly remember but definitely Eric Rohmer is up my alley . I want to see Interstellar.


Does this mean you saw a disappointing Rohmer last night? I'd be interested to know which one.


----------



## GreenMamba

SimonNZ said:


> What's odd about 8 Mile is that it came after director Curtis Hanson's one-two punch of L.A. Confidential and Wonder Boys, both, imo, superb.


What's odd about 8 Mile is that HPowders decided to watch it.


----------



## mirepoix

Un Coeur En Hiver (A Heart in Winter) 1992.









As Madam says "Emmanuelle Beart is truly beautiful" - yes, she is. And in this film she's accompanied by her then partner, Daniel Auteuil. If I were the type of person who enjoyed making lists of 'My Top Ten Favourite...' then he'd probably be in my - top three? - favourite actors. So, here he is playing a man who is receiving the amorous attention of the lovely Mme Beart - but he doesn't know what to do with it. Or even if he wants it at all. I can sympathise with him completely because I know there's more to life than a pretty face. But then again...
A huge part of what drives and colours this story is the music of Ravel. In my opinion if music was eligible for such awards I'd expected that in this instance it should be at least nominated for 'Best Performance in a Supporting Role'.


----------



## SimonNZ

God help me, somehow I got through Matthew Barney's Drawing Restraint 9 last night.

Tedious and unrewarding, even in comparison to the already tedious Cremaster films


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## Il_Penseroso

Gary Cooper :tiphat: Deborah Kerr :cheers:










A bit hasty ending!


----------



## Wandering

SimonNZ said:


> Heh. I've been sporadically working my way through Romola Garai's filmography and will probably end up watching that at some point.
> 
> Is it the good kind of bad or the bad kind of bad?


I didn't watch the film, but I remember hearing Peter Sagal on the radio talking about how his original drama script was bought by the studios, torn apart, and put back together years later as _the return_ of dirty dancing, *DD2!*


----------



## scratchgolf

Grand Budapest Hotel

I'm already a huge Wes Anderson fan, as The Royal Tenenbaums is my favorite movie of all time. GBH is up there with his finest works.


----------



## Cosmos

The other day I saw a documentary "Moving to Mars". It followed two Karen families who were refugees from Burma living in a refugee camp in Thailand, who are finally able to move to Sheffield, England. The film shows how they settle and adapt to their new lives. It was very interesting to watch, so I recommend it highly


----------



## Chordalrock

Looper (2012)

Wow. The first hour and a half didn't prepare me for the awesomeness that is the movie considered as a whole. One of those films that makes up for everything during the last half hour. I laughed so hard when Kid Blue woke up realising the man he captured and brought to the base had killed everybody in it. Irony worthy of the ancient Greeks.

And the ending is so human and tragic, while weaving together everything that had happened up until that point.

This movie was written and directed by one single man, Rian Johnson. I had to go see right after watching it what else he had done. Alas, not much at all yet.


----------



## SimonNZ

The Spy Who Came In From The Cold (Martin Ritt, 1965)

Still a stunning film, though unrelentingly grey...both visually and morally


----------



## mirepoix

Read my Lips (Sur mes lèvres) 2001









A deaf office worker is given as a new colleague a man who has been newly released from prison. Their lives become intertwined both at work and outside of it.
An easy to view thriller. Worth watching if only to see what Vincent Cassel's nose looks like.


----------



## Vaneyes

Chordalrock said:


> Looper (2012)
> 
> Wow. The first hour and a half didn't prepare me for the awesomeness that is the movie considered as a whole. One of those films that makes up for everything during the last half hour. I laughed so hard when Kid Blue woke up realising the man he captured and brought to the base had killed everybody in it. Irony worthy of the ancient Greeks.
> 
> And the ending is so human and tragic, while weaving together everything that had happened up until that point.
> 
> This movie was written and directed by one single man, Rian Johnson. I had to go see right after watching it what else he had done. Alas, not much at all yet.


Now c'mon, that's a movie that didn't need to be made. Go see that star's ************ movie.


----------



## Albert7

Just saw Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part One in the theater tonight. It was intense and suspenseful.


----------



## 38157

I saw last night a film called "Run Home, Slow". It's an interesting historical document, as it's one of two films that Frank Zappa scored (although his music is ruined by bad film editing) very early in his career, but it is, in my opinion, a terrible film. Poorly written, most of the acting is fairly deplorable, and quite weak in terms of its story (maybe I missed some stuff, as I was also talking with my friends that evening, but what I got was that the main four characters were seeking revenge for the hanging of their criminal father, ended up killing someone, ran away across the desert with some money and stayed in some abandoned place for a night or two before everything went to pot). 

It's an extremely hard film to find. I can't find the whole thing anywhere on the internet. The only way I could see it was by ordering it from some specialist cult-film website that does an amateur job of burning stuff to DVD, and I have no idea what their source for it was. I only bought it because I am so interested in Zappa's musical development and it's quite an important document. It was sort of entertaining, but not as much as Timothy Carey's "The World's Greatest Sinner", which is the other film FZ scored, and was, although badly edited and written, good fun to watch.


----------



## Wood

*Fassbinder* Berlin Alexanderplatz
The 15 hour masterpiece by RWF. Re the discussion of the portrayal of Germans in film on this thread a couple of weeks ago, there can surely be no better place to start than with Fassbinder.










*Holland* In Darkness
Cliched WW2 Holocaust flick. Saw it to the end, but didn't need to. Too many cheesy, formulaic Hollywood scenes.

*Lelio* Gloria
The fine thing about this typically understated Chilean picture is the subtle depiction of the middle aged heroine's character as being flawed and complex.


----------



## mirepoix

The Piano Teacher (La Pianiste) 2001.
_
"I am finished with all dreaming. Why should I linger among sleepers?"_ That's all very well, but how do you go about finding a like-minded soul - especially when you haven't found or come to terms with yourself yet?









Ah, the risk of offending sensitive little souls or the terminally insecure...
There used to be a belief that the best and wildest sex was 'CGS' = 'Crazy girl sex'. This film will do nothing to dispel that. And it's a pity, because not only is CGS not the best and wildest sex (although it's great) but it might overshadow the other issue that this film touches on, which is loneliness.

Anyway, there's one moment which to my mind rivals the scene in Samuel Fuller's 'Pickup on South Street' which sees Jean Peters go into her bag, realise she's had her wallet stolen - while in the background it's announced by a seemingly random fire alarm going off. Subtle and perfect. Meanwhile here in 'The Piano Teacher' a similar effect is created courtesy of Isabelle Huppert's wonderful performance when she's calmly pacing the floor, with her inner conflict and desire(s) being hinted at by the appearance and impact of Schubert's 'Im Dorfe' - _"The hounds are barking, their chains are rattling..."_ - they are indeed, dear lonely-piano-teacher-in-need-of-a-right-good-stuffing.

Oh, and in a few scenes there's almost textbook cinematography such as: 'the camera shoots from above' = 'this person is vulnerable/a victim.' But it works. Don't try and validate yourself by looking down your nose at it. Just watch it and see. Also, although nothing beats sex with an open-minded and truly confident partner, don't be afraid to experience 'CGS' at least once in your life - although this film might put you off the very notion of it.


----------



## hpowders

Transformers:Age of Extinction
Mark Wahlberg, Transformer machines.

A lot of action, none of it special. A waste of 2 3/4 hours.


----------



## GreenMamba

*Long Weekend* (1978). Scary Australian film about not disrespecting Mother Nature. Not bad...at least it's different.


----------



## Albert7

hpowders said:


> Transformers:Age of Extinction
> Mark Wahlberg, Transformer machines.
> 
> A lot of action, none of it special. A waste of 2 3/4 hours.


Mark Wahlberg is a great actor and I would The Departed or Shooter instead.


----------



## Vaneyes

albertfallickwang said:


> Just saw Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part One in the theater tonight. It was intense and suspenseful.


It looks like I will be forced to see that movie. Your review has momentarily soothed.


----------



## Vaneyes

albertfallickwang said:


> Mark Wahlberg is a great actor and I would The Departed or Shooter instead.


No Pain and Gain? Be a doer!


----------



## hpowders

albertfallickwang said:


> Mark Wahlberg is a great actor and I would The Departed or Shooter instead.


I like Wahlberg, plus he support our troops which is nice. The flick is a dud.


----------



## Albert7

mirepoix said:


> The Piano Teacher (La Pianiste) 2001.
> _
> "I am finished with all dreaming. Why should I linger among sleepers?"_ That's all very well, but how do you go about finding a like-minded soul - especially when you haven't found or come to terms with yourself yet?
> 
> View attachment 56631
> 
> 
> Ah, the risk of offending sensitive little souls or the terminally insecure...
> There used to be a belief that the best and wildest sex was 'CGS' = 'Crazy girl sex'. This film will do nothing to dispel that. And it's a pity, because not only is CGS not the best and wildest sex (although it's great) but it might overshadow the other issue that this film touches on, which is loneliness.
> 
> Anyway, there's one moment which to my mind rivals the scene in Samuel Fuller's 'Pickup on South Street' which sees Jean Peters go into her bag, realise she's had her wallet stolen - while in the background it's announced by a seemingly random fire alarm going off. Subtle and perfect. Meanwhile here in 'The Piano Teacher' a similar effect is created courtesy of Isabelle Huppert's wonderful performance when she's calmly pacing the floor, with her inner conflict and desire(s) being hinted at by the appearance and impact of Schubert's 'Im Dorfe' - _"The hounds are barking, their chains are rattling..."_ - they are indeed, dear lonely-piano-teacher-in-need-of-a-right-good-stuffing.
> 
> Oh, and in a few scenes there's almost textbook cinematography such as: 'the camera shoots from above' = 'this person is vulnerable/a victim.' But it works. Don't try and validate yourself by looking down your nose at it. Just watch it and see. Also, although nothing beats sex with an open-minded and truly confident partner, don't be afraid to experience 'CGS' at least once in your life - although this film might put you off the very notion of it.


Awesome, I own a box set of DVDs called The Films of Michael Haneke which i need to see all of it. So far I've seen Funny Games (German version and US) and Benny's Video.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ sounds good. Hope you enjoy the rest of them.


----------



## Chordalrock

Leon: The Professional

The story wasn't anything spectacular. If I'm not mistaken, there was a huge plot hole with the bad guy recognising Leon at the end. Like where did he recognise him from? Maybe I just don't remember it, but it kind of spoiled the ending for me as I was trying to figure out how he recognised him while the movie progressed.

Still, great characters in Leon and Mathilda, great actors, great action, good premise and generally scenes that grabbed me. Points also for a hilarious moment during the final standoff. Probably the second time this year that I laughed that hard.


----------



## mirepoix

'The Aristocats' 1970

Far, far from Disney's finest. However -

_"Everybody wants to be a cat,
Because a cat's the only cat, who knows where it's at."
_
So there.


----------



## hpowders

Jennifer's Body
Megan Fox

Vampires are invading Devil's Kettle

Avoid at all cost!!

As if you needed me to tell you that.


----------



## Albert7

hpowders said:


> Jennifer's Body
> Megan Fox
> 
> Vampires are invading Devil's Kettle
> 
> Avoid at all cost!!
> 
> As if you needed me to tell you that.


I really hate Megan Fox so I wouldn't be caught watching that.


----------



## GreenMamba

*Schizopolis*, (1996). Directed by and starring Steven Soderbergh. Odd film, but interesting. This sort of thing can be horribly pretentious, but I think this avoided that.


----------



## Vaneyes

Two movies, that I could've missed.

*The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part I* (2014) An impressive cast, directed by Francis Lawrence. I haven't bought into this saga, but I tagged along with an open mind. Disappointing tripe about futuristic Communism.

*August: Osage County* (2013) A stellar cast painting vivid reminders for dysfunctional family members/viewers. Directed by John Wells. Like Lawrence, Wells comes from a television directing background. The two genre are interchangeable these days.

One thumb up and down for each film.


----------



## Radames

Whiplash. Very interesting film. At what point does pushing someone to perform better become abuse?

Edit - easily the best film of the year so far.


----------



## Guest

Cool hand Luke,Always good to watch Paul Newman


----------



## Marschallin Blair

traverso said:


> Cool hand Luke,Always good to watch Paul Newman


_"Shakin' the bush, boss. Shakin' the bush."_

Pure comedy.


----------



## scratchgolf

I started _Delivery Man_ last night and fell asleep watching it. I'm curious just how long audiences will continue paying to watch Vince Vaughn play Vince Vaughn? I imagine it will happen shortly after they stop paying Adam Sandler to play Adam Sandler.


----------



## Albert7

I really want to see The Interview with Seth Rogan and James Franco coming out in theaters on Xmas... the fact that North Korea was pizzed is good enough reason for me to see it


----------



## Vaneyes

scratchgolf said:


> I started _Delivery Man_ last night and fell asleep watching it. I'm curious just how long audiences will continue paying to watch *Vince Vaughn *play Vince Vaughn? I imagine it will happen shortly after they stop paying *Adam Sandler* to play Adam Sandler.


Yes, two on my never-wanna-see-again list...which continues to grow by leaps 'n bounds.


----------



## Lunasong

I watched _Love Actually_ which is currently available on Netflix onDemand. Really enjoyed it although I did have to watch it twice to make sure I had all the characters straight. There's a lot of stories going on and they're all intertwined in some way, in the merry and stressful holiday setting of Five Weeks Before Christmas.









Or you can watch this Honest Trailer! Funny!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giq7KdN4X-Y#t


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Lunasong said:


> I watched _Love Actually_ which is currently available on Netflix onDemand. Really enjoyed it although I did have to watch it twice to make sure I had all the characters straight. There's a lot of stories going on and they're all intertwined in some way, in the merry and stressful holiday setting of Five Weeks Before Christmas.


Psychological trigger!!!!

I have the best memories of that cute film. I saw it during a particularly wonderful Christmas trip up to San Francisco at my sister's apartment. Love it. Love it. _Love it. _


----------



## Badinerie

Earlier tonight, well last night now! me and the girls watched 'The Man' With Eugene Levy and Samuel L. Jackson. 

Love Actually is my fave Richard Curtis movie. Bill Nighy is a marvel!


----------



## Lunasong

Radames said:


> Whiplash. Very interesting film. At what point does pushing someone to perform better become abuse?
> 
> Edit - easily the best film of the year so far.


This movie looks really intense. I have put in on my watch list. Thanks for the recommendation.

Badinerie - Bill Nighy was wonderful in that movie, I agree.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Whiplash* is a chickflick next to *The D.I.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=hHGa3H9d6wY#t=87


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> *Whiplash* is a chickflick next to *The D.I.*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=hHGa3H9d6wY#t=87


I thought the DI was good, but the first part of Full Metal Jacket may be better. My wife didn't get it: "How can he be so cruel?" Well, yes, there's a reason.


----------



## samurai

Via *Netflix, Body Of Lies,* starring Leonardo DiCaprio, Mark Strong and Russell Crowe. A very hard look at the Middle East, with deception upon deception and "side operations" galore, run by both this country and our putative "allies" on the ground.
DiCaprio, as an idealistic CIA Agent, becomes a victim of one of these side operations, which he had set up himself, in order to trap a murderous terrorist. In the end, he decides to turn his back on both sides, and "go native".
Excellent turns by DiCaprio and Crowe, with their convincing Southern accents, and Mark Strong as the Jordanian Intelligence Chief was great as well.
I was so impressed with this film that I have just ordered the book upon which it is based, written by David Ignatius.


----------



## Chordalrock

A Serbian Film

The horrible thing about this movie is that it's an accurate depiction of the highest elite and their monstrousness in the West and other places that their tentacles touch, like modern Serbia. Now with the flood of revelations in the British media about how the British top elite gather in dedicated locations to abuse and murder children, it's quite the irony that this film was banned in Britain. Perhaps it hits a little too close to home there.

There is love in this film but it seems to exist only to be destroyed. Not by time, old age, and death, but prematurily by evil forces in human form.

One of the few honest and true films to have come out in the last hundred years. Naturally, banned in half of the West. This movie would be crazy and disgusting if what you can read on the news wasn't crazier and more disgusting.


----------



## Giordano

Alive Inside (2014) - Trailer

"The documentary follows social worker Dan Cohen, founder of the nonprofit organization Music & Memory, as he fights against a broken health-care system to demonstrate music's ability to combat memory loss and restore a deep sense of self to those suffering from it. Rossato-Bennett visits family members who have witnessed the miraculous effects of personalized music on their loved ones, and offers illuminating interviews with experts including renowned neurologist and best-selling author Oliver Sacks (Musicophilia: Tales of Music and the Brain) and musician Bobby McFerrin ("Don't Worry, Be Happy")."

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2593392/


----------



## scratchgolf

Lunasong said:


> I watched _Love Actually_ which is currently available on Netflix onDemand. Really enjoyed it although I did have to watch it twice to make sure I had all the characters straight. There's a lot of stories going on and they're all intertwined in some way, in the merry and stressful holiday setting of Five Weeks Before Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can watch this Honest Trailer! Funny!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giq7KdN4X-Y#t


Good film but I have 1 small problem with it. The British guy that goes to America, and gets mobbed in the bar. I thought it was a dream sequence. Then you forget about it and he shows up with them in the end? Oh, I forgot *****Spoiler Alert******. Like I'm ruining it for anyone who hasn't seen it :lol:
I did enjoy it though.


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> I thought the DI was good, but the first part of Full Metal Jacket may be better. My wife didn't get it: "How can he be so cruel?" Well, yes, there's a reason.


The D.I. doesn't have the impact it once did. In a couple of scenes with his Captain, D.I. seems wussish. Respect command, but don't cower.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leprechaun (with Jennifer Anniston). Rather pants. Will ANY American actor be able to nail an Irish accent before the world ends?


----------



## Vaneyes

elgars ghost said:


> Leprechaun (with Jennifer Anniston). Rather pants. Will ANY American actor be able to nail an Irish accent before the world ends?


Brando's *The Missouri Breaks* was a curious attempt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=N48pqpyyeHA#t=42


----------



## hpowders

A Night in Old Mexico
Robert Duvall

A macho geezer tears up old Mexico and wins the heart of a drop dead gorgeous señorita 50 years his junior.

As close to reality as the Titanic repairing its own leaks.


----------



## hpowders

Frontera
Ed Harris
Michael Peña

A Mexican immigrant wrongly accused of murder.

I liked it. Michael Peña is an impressive actor. I will keep an eye on him.


----------



## Kieran

elgars ghost said:


> Leprechaun (with Jennifer Anniston). Rather pants. Will ANY American actor be able to nail an Irish accent before the world ends?


Faith an' begorrah now, tis a cryin' shame, so tis, but dey do dar bess, so dey do, bejaypurs...


----------



## davidaunes

I went some days ago to the cinema to see Interstellar.

It's not my favorite topic -science-, but the combination Nolan + Hans Zimmer music was enough to drag me there.

The film is interesting, and I wasn't bored a minute although the film lasts for almost three hours.


----------



## GreenMamba

City of God (2002), directed by Fernando Meirelles

This has been in my Netflix suggestions forever, but for some reason I never watched it, which is strange given how few movies they recommend for me. I think the trigger is 4 or 5 stars, and I give most movies 3 stars. I'd probably go to 4 with this one.


----------



## Wandering

Kieran said:


> Faith an' begorrah now, tis a cryin' shame, so tis, but dey do dar bess, so dey do, bejaypurs...












I'd say Morgan Freedman as Red is our greatest attempt to date.


----------



## hpowders

Morgan Freeman is even better!!


----------



## JACE

Last night, I watched "Remember the Night" with Barbara Stanwyck and Fred MacMurray. My wife had recorded it off TCM.










I enjoyed it! Sure, it's sentimental. But Barbara Stanwyck completely won me over.


----------



## hpowders

Fracture
Anthony Hopkins
Ryan Gosling

Absolutely preposterous story. How Ryan Gosling gets ANY movie roles is beyond me. Talentless.
See it for the great Anthony Hopkins in a wonderful performance, as is his norm.


----------



## Radames

hpowders said:


> Fracture
> Anthony Hopkins
> Ryan Gosling
> 
> Absolutely preposterous story. How Ryan Gosling gets ANY movie roles is beyond me. Talentless.
> See it for the great Anthony Hopkins in a wonderful performance, as is his norm.


Did you see Gosling in "The Place Beyond The Pines"? One of the best films from 2012. He was fine in that. "Half Nelson" was excellent and I thought he was very good in that.

I saw The Theory of Everything - bland. Birdman earlier in the week - second best film of the year. Or maybe 3rd. Nightcrawler was really good too.


----------



## Morimur

Anyone with even a passing interest in horror films should see 'The Babadook'.

Read professional critic reviews here:
http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_babadook/

Good horror films are a rare breed, so don't miss this one!


----------



## KenOC

Thanks, it's on my list!


----------



## hpowders

Radames said:


> Did you see Gosling in "The Place Beyond The Pines"? One of the best films from 2012. He was fine in that. "Half Nelson" was excellent and I thought he was very good in that.
> 
> I saw The Theory of Everything - bland. Birdman earlier in the week - second best film of the year. Or maybe 3rd. Nightcrawler was really good too.


You know, I'm not sure! I get so many Netflix movies. I will go through my queue and see if I've seen it.

Birdman got very good reviews.


----------



## samurai

On *Netflix, Cinderella Man*, starring Russell Crowe, Renee Zellweger and Paul Giamatti. James J. Braddock's enduring perseverance and eventual triumph against seemingly overwhelming odds, both in and out of the ring.


----------



## davidaunes

samurai said:


> On *Netflix, Cinderella Man*, starring Russell Crowe, Renee Zellweger and Paul Giamatti. James J. Braddock's enduring perseverance and eventual triumph against seemingly overwhelming odds, both in and out of the ring.


Interesting film and nice soundtrack if I remember well (Thomas Newman).


----------



## Vaneyes

Radames said:


> Did you see *Gosling in "The Place Beyond The Pines"*? One of the best films from 2012. He was fine in that. "Half Nelson" was excellent and I thought he was very good in that.
> 
> I saw The Theory of Everything - bland. Birdman earlier in the week - second best film of the year. Or maybe 3rd. Nightcrawler was really good too.


Agree. The opening of that film, spellbinding. Things began to sag later, but it wasn't Gosling's fault.


----------



## SimonNZ

Paid half attention to Alien 3 on tv last night, while I packed my belongings to move house, and it occured to me for the first time:

They make a big fuss in each film about The Company wanting to take this thing alive and not just kill it - but of course they would: this hostile race may attack earth in earnest at some point, and they're going to want to study it to know its weakness for when that inevitable day comes. That's not evil, thats prudent.

(I'll grant you though that The Company act like complete douches in a great many other ways)


----------



## Andreas

Under the Skin.

I understand critical opinion is somewhat divided over this film. The reviews diagram on Amazon is L-shaped. Maybe getting a good look at Scarlett Johansson's nude body is not enough to win over audiences. Worked for me, though. Seriously: it's an extremely austere film with discomfortingly stark landscapes, an enigmatic plot, hardly any dialogue (which, on top of it, is next to unintelligible) and an ending that is either the best or the worst you've ever seen.

I was mesmerized by it. It's a trip. It's raunchy, touching, shocking and existential. A future classic for sure. And I would think that even those who dislike the film still feel that this is not a hollow nut, not a pretentiously arty leg-pull, but a film that probably has something serious at its core but that is just too unwatchably boring or confusing.


----------



## Jeff W

Had a double feature night with the fiancee last night.















Labyrinth (1986) and The Dark Crystal (1982).


----------



## Musicforawhile

I tried to watch Zardoza, but it was truly terrible. Only the introduction is ok with the floating head and the vocal version of Beethoven's 7th. I was thinking it was gonna be a good film after that...but no. After that, it was just so tedious and ridiculous. Don't know why Sean Connery agreed to do it.


----------



## GreenMamba

*Hopscotch* (1980), Walter Mathau is a rogue CIA agent writing an exposé book and being chased by his odious boss, Ned Beatty. Mildly entertaining, but I'll watch nearly anything with Mathau. A lot of Classical music on the soundtrack.


----------



## Vaneyes

GreenMamba said:


> *Hopscotch* (1980), Walter Mathau is a rogue CIA agent writing an exposé book and being chased by his odious boss, Ned Beatty. Mildly entertaining, but I'll watch nearly anything with Mathau. A lot of Classical music on the soundtrack.


One of my oft-recommended. Though the film's more than three decades old, I find its spirit in dealing with corporate a-holes is still most valid. Screw the politics. Fight the ********.


----------



## scratchgolf

Last night I watched _Ernest Saves Christmas_. I have no idea why.


----------



## Chordalrock

Andreas said:


> Under the Skin.
> 
> I understand critical opinion is somewhat divided over this film. The reviews diagram on Amazon is L-shaped. Maybe getting a good look at Scarlett Johansson's nude body is not enough to win over audiences. Worked for me, though. Seriously: it's an extremely austere film with discomfortingly stark landscapes, an enigmatic plot, hardly any dialogue (which, on top of it, is next to unintelligible) and an ending that is either the best or the worst you've ever seen.
> 
> I was mesmerized by it. It's a trip. It's raunchy, touching, shocking and existential. A future classic for sure. And I would think that even those who dislike the film still feel that this is not a hollow nut, not a pretentiously arty leg-pull, but a film that probably has something serious at its core but that is just too unwatchably boring or confusing.


LSD is a trip. A movie that bores two thirds of its audience isn't a trip, and is probably a failure on some level. I have to say I stopped watching after the incredibly pretentious and meaningless beginning. The question you have to ask is, was it difficult to make this movie? Does it rely for its effect on a carefully planned series of scenes, images, dialogue and soundtrack that required genius level creativity and artistry to come up with and put together? If it's such a wonderfully crafted gem, why do most people think it's boring?

I know that much that isn't popular is still great, but this is a movie we're talking about, not a book of philosophy, not highly sophisticated music, not an intellectual essay nor a form of art that requires specialised knowledge or experience to appreciate. It kind of seems that people who wouldn't find the beginning of this movie offensively meaningless and boring would watch pretty much anything 'unusual'. So again, is the movie actually a work of artistry or is it just something unusual and pretentious? I haven't seen it, but on the basis of the beginning I'm betting on the latter.


----------



## Wandering

Chordalrock said:


> LSD is a trip. A movie that bores two thirds of its audience isn't a trip, and is probably a failure on some level. I have to say I stopped watching after the incredibly pretentious and meaningless beginning. The question you have to ask is, was it difficult to make this movie? Does it rely for its effect on a carefully planned series of scenes, images, dialogue and soundtrack that required genius level creativity and artistry to come up with and put together? If it's such a wonderfully crafted gem, why do most people think it's boring?
> 
> I know that much that isn't popular is still great, but this is a movie we're talking about, not a book of philosophy, not highly sophisticated music, not an intellectual essay nor a form of art that requires specialised knowledge or experience to appreciate. It kind of seems that people who wouldn't find the beginning of this movie offensively meaningless and boring would watch pretty much anything 'unusual'. So again, is the movie actually a work of artistry or is it just something unusual and pretentious? I haven't seen it, but on the basis of the beginning I'm betting on the latter.


I watched this film, speeding through most of it. It was so sparse that the plot on Wikipedia sums it up perfectly. The film is most definitely meant as social commentary, an alien life form starts question their mission and motives, and soon afterwards forms a intelligent/conscience decision to stop doing what they were doing. I agree, it was pretentious and probably would've made a better thirty minute long twilight zone episode. It does not surprise me that this film offends people. I guess no seemingly decent person would sit through _Eden Lake 2008_ either to see its social commentary at the end, even though it was flawlessly acted and unbelievably emotional.


----------



## Chordalrock

The Desolation of Smaug

I like fantasy, but this feels like a movie for children. Just making the soundtrack more grown up and less about cheap thrills and Mickey Mousy effects would have made the movie a lot nicer to watch. Alas, almost everything about the movie was in poor taste. It has the feel of something that no one will remember in twenty years. You have to wonder why so much is invested in making movies like this when there are talented people who could make something far better from this sort of material. Everyone knows Peter Jackson is only interested in making these films because of the orcs.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Non-Stop* (2014), starring Liam Neeson, Julianne Moore. Directed by Jaume Collet-Serra.

They dusted off the *Flightplan* (2005) script, and left this heap of doggy-doo at our door.

When will these airline thrillers stop? They're seemingly non-stop. Two thumbs and big toes down.

And if you think you're seeing/hearing Neeson and Moore everywhere...you're not far off. 14 and 9 projects respectively, for 2013/14.


----------



## Vaneyes

Chordalrock said:


> The Desolation of Smaug
> 
> I like fantasy, but this feels like a movie for children. Just making the soundtrack more grown up and less about cheap thrills and Mickey Mousy effects would have made the movie a lot nicer to watch. Alas, almost everything about the movie was in poor taste. It has the feel of something that no one will remember in twenty years. You have to wonder why so much is invested in making movies like this when there are talented people who could make something far better from this sort of material. Everyone knows Peter Jackson is only interested in making these films because of the orcs.


I liked "Smaug".


----------



## samurai

*Melancholia.* starring Kirsten Dunst, John Hurt, Kiefer Sutherland and Charlotte Rampling. Though a little disjointed at times, this is a story of an impending crash between an oncoming planet and Earth and how it affects the lives of one small family, which was already on a collision course of their own. The title serves as both the name of the hurtling, Earth killing planet, and the state of the family being portrayed in the film. Strangely moving, with quite stunning visuals and scenes, especially at the end.
Seen on *Netflix.*


----------



## samurai

*Munich*, via* Netflix,* starring Eric Bana, Michael Lonsdale and Daniel Craig. This film by Steven Spielberg explores the nature of vengeance as it is channeled by all countries, in this case Israel and the Arab world. Was the Israeli response to the massacre of her athletes in West Germany during the 1972 Olympics justified by targeting members of the Black September group who planned it? Was it justice being meted out or merely vengeance? I think--in the end--Spielberg is really saying it doesn't matter, because violence always begats more violence, and blood feuds never, ever end. An interesting film which raises some very knotty ethical questions.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

samurai said:


> *Munich*, via* Netflix,* starring Eric Bana, Michael Lonsdale and Daniel Craig. This film by Steven Spielberg explores the nature of vengeance as it is channeled by all countries, in this case Israel and the Arab world. Was the Israeli response to the massacre of her athletes in West Germany during the 1972 Olympics justified by targeting members of the Black September group who planned it? Was it justice being meted out or merely vengeance? I think--in the end--Spielberg is really saying it doesn't matter, because violence always begats more violence, and blood feuds never, ever end. An interesting film which raises some very knotty ethical questions.


My favorite part of the film is when Eric Bana infiltrated that kooky, Beider-Meinhoff-type terrorist cell and that pretentious coffee-house girl starts spouting off her left-Hegelian, Marcusean nonsense about "thesis," "antithesis," and "synthesis" and how 'terrorism' is really 'liberation'. My friends and I were laughing out _loud._

Her hallucinogenic Hegelian gibberings reminded me of some of the stuff I had to inure as an undergraduate.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mike Leigh's "Naked." Not sure why it took me so long to see it, given all the recommendations of it I'd heard. I liked it, but didn't love it--by the end the whole seemed less than the sum of its parts. Still, I liked the pacing, music, and the interesting British accents.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Chordalrock said:


> The Desolation of Smaug
> 
> I like fantasy, but this feels like a movie for children. Just making the soundtrack more grown up and less about cheap thrills and Mickey Mousy effects would have made the movie a lot nicer to watch. Alas, almost everything about the movie was in poor taste. It has the feel of something that no one will remember in twenty years. You have to wonder why so much is invested in making movies like this when there are talented people who could make something far better from this sort of material. *Everyone knows Peter Jackson is only interested in making these films because of the orcs.*


I think Peter Jackson's Lord of the Rings trilogy was excellent in its portrayal of the scale of Tolkien's epic. The Hobbit however, was made in an entirely different spirit, and there Peter Jackson fails. The Hobbit trilogy is nothing more than a commercialized attempt to recreate the atmosphere and the "clash-of-civilizations" spirit of LOTR, whereas Tolkien's intent had been quite different there.

By the way, today the third part of the trilogy, The Battle of the Five Armies, came out but I don't think I will be seeing it. I have decided to renounce Hollywood altogether. There are many other film traditions - European and Asiatic - that are not as commercialized and stereotypical. And I don't watch that many films at all anyway.


----------



## Chordalrock

SiegendesLicht said:


> I think Peter Jackson's Lord of the Rings trilogy was excellent in its portrayal of the scale of Tolkien's epic. The Hobbit however, was made in an entirely different spirit, and there Peter Jackson fails. The Hobbit trilogy is nothing more than a commercialized attempt to recreate the atmosphere and the "clash-of-civilizations" spirit of LOTR, whereas Tolkien's intent had been quite different there.
> 
> By the way, today the third part of the trilogy, The Battle of the Five Armies, came out but I don't think I will be seeing it. I have decided to renounce Hollywood altogether. There are many other film traditions - European and Asiatic - that are not as commercialized and stereotypical. And I don't watch that many films at all anyway.


The first LOTR movie was OK, but even so I'd rather have seen Doug Liman or Christopher Nolan do something with Tolkien. I read somewhere that Jackson's input into the LOTR trilogy as a screen writer was rather minimal. Some of his first movies were splatter horror films, "Bad Taste" and "Braindead", and I wasn't kidding when I said his primary interest was probably the orcs. Having Jackson in charge of making Tolkien movies is like George Lucas doing Kafka, except worse.


----------



## GreenMamba

*Gaslight*, the 1944 version with Ingrid Bergman.


----------



## hpowders

Life or Something Like It

More Angelina Jolie garbage.


I soooooo devoutly wish she would simply disappear!


----------



## DeepR

Christopher Nolan doing Lord of the Rings? Hell no.
Sure, The Hobbit movies are not as good as the LotR trilogy, but they're still enjoyable if you don't take things too seriously and just enjoy the ride. I watched Battle of The Five Armies yesterday, best of the Hobbit movies.
I simply don't expect that much from these movies and take them for what they are: Hollywood CGI-fest fantasy adventure/action movies with some humor, while the story and acting are just decent enough.


----------



## Chordalrock

DeepR said:


> Christopher Nolan doing Lord of the Rings? Hell no.
> Sure, The Hobbit movies are not as good as the LotR trilogy, but they're still enjoyable if you don't take things too seriously and just enjoy the ride. I watched Battle of The Five Armies yesterday, best of the Hobbit movies.
> I simply don't expect that much from these movies and take them for what they are: Hollywood CGI-fest fantasy adventure/action movies with some humor, while the story and acting are just decent enough.


Nolan's Batman trilogy is what Jackson's LOTR tried and mostly failed to be: noble, heroic, cool, epic (at half the length), tragic, deeply moving, and with wonderful use of music. Where Jackson seems a little fake and forced, Nolan just clicks, clicks, and clicks. Compared with Peter Jackson, Christopher Nolan is the height of intelligence and artistry.


----------



## Chronochromie

Exodus, with 2 friends. We all disliked it. I definitely would'nt recommend it.


----------



## Wood

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 58388
> 
> 
> Mike Leigh's "Naked." Not sure why it took me so long to see it, given all the recommendations of it I'd heard. I liked it, but didn't love it--by the end the whole seemed less than the sum of its parts. Still, I liked the pacing, music, and the interesting British accents.


'Maggie, where are you?'


----------



## Wood

SEIDL: Paradise trilogy

Love:










Faith:










Hope:










'If you're happy and you know it clap your fat!'


----------



## DeepR

Chordalrock said:


> Nolan's Batman trilogy is what Jackson's LOTR tried and mostly failed to be: noble, heroic, cool, epic (at half the length), tragic, deeply moving, and with wonderful use of music. Where Jackson seems a little fake and forced, Nolan just clicks, clicks, and clicks. Compared with Peter Jackson, Christopher Nolan is the height of intelligence and artistry.


 Uhmm, yeah ok, to each his own.


----------



## Balthazar

Genius Within: The Inner Life of Glenn Gould.


----------



## hpowders

Salt
Angelina Jolie

Is there no stopping this egomaniacal, talentless woman?


----------



## Chordalrock

DeepR said:


> Uhmm, yeah ok, to each his own.


You're reacting as if my evaluation of Nolan were a fringe opinion far outside the mainstream. In fact, it just echoes the views of most people.

And the only reason the LOTR movies have high ratings at IMDB is there are a lot of teenage girls who fell in love with Elijah Wood voting there. If my social circle is anything to go by, adults generally share my take on those films. So again, it's not like I'm trying to create controversy here rather than just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Jos

Like Balthazar yesterday , I watched this last night.

Genius within
The inner life of Glenn Gould.

Didn't know this man took sooo many pills at the last years of his life. My wife thought it was deliberate and therefor a sort of delayed suicide. Who knows.
I will also listen to "the idea of north", his radiodocumentary. 
Lots of historical footage, I enjoyed this doc.


----------



## DavidA

Saw the Imitation Game the other day. Really captivating most of the way with a great performance from Cumberpatch. I think it idealised him a bit though. He was apparently not as nice as on the film


----------



## DeepR

Chordalrock said:


> You're reacting as if my evaluation of Nolan were a fringe opinion far outside the mainstream. In fact, it just echoes the views of most people.
> 
> And the only reason the LOTR movies have high ratings at IMDB is there are a lot of teenage girls who fell in love with Elijah Wood voting there. If my social circle is anything to go by, adults generally share my take on those films. So again, it's not like I'm trying to create controversy here rather than just pointing out the obvious.


Whatever you say. I love the LotR trilogy because I like fantasy/adventure but I don't think they are particularly great in all aspects. If there's one thing I don't like about them it's the overuse of long and slow-motion close-ups of characters in distress to make things more dramatic.
I do think however that mr. Nolan is way overrated and could not have done a better job with them. There are also plenty of people, including me, who think that movies like Inception and Dark Knight (mostly the last one) are pompous, silly and ridiculous movies that take themselves far too seriously. Take a look at some alternate, non-fanboy opinions on his movies. I'm sure there are some reviews that systematically take all the "intelligence and artistry" of your hero apart and you'll be left wondering how you could ever think that his movies are clever.


----------



## Vaneyes

Jos said:


> Like Balthazar yesterday , I watched this last night.
> 
> Genius within
> The inner life of Glenn Gould.
> 
> Didn't know this man took sooo many pills at the last years of his life. My wife thought it was deliberate and therefor a sort of delayed suicide. Who knows.
> I will also listen to "the idea of north", his radiodocumentary.
> Lots of historical footage, I enjoyed this doc.


 'Glenn Gould as Patient' by Peter Ostwald, MD
"One of his worst habits, in my opinion, was of not informing his doctors about who else was treating him and prescribing medication, thus causing confusion and probably over-medication. He had little respect for the side-effects of drugs."

http://www.collectionscanada.gc.ca/glenngould/028010-4020.17-e.html

Related:

http://www.nytimes.com/1996/05/30/a...8-a-scholar-linking-music-and-psychiatry.html


----------



## Haydn man

Went to watch the third of The Hobbit films this weekend
The family were really looking forward to this and boy were they underwhelmed. I have no idea how Peter Jackson thought he could make 3 films from the book and it is a shame that this poor effort will be the last hobbit adventure film.


----------



## Chordalrock

DeepR said:


> There are also plenty of people, including me, who think that movies like Inception and Dark Knight (mostly the last one) are pompous, silly and ridiculous movies that take themselves far too seriously.


You mean pompous, silly and ridiculous like Shakespeare's plays, Wagner's operas, and such little oddities of movie history as Murnau's "Faust" and Welles's "Citizen Kane"? Each to his own, indeed.



DeepR said:


> Take a look at some alternate, non-fanboy opinions on his movies. I'm sure there are some reviews that systematically take all the "intelligence and artistry" of your hero apart and you'll be left wondering how you could ever think that his movies are clever.


I don't form my opinions on movies by reading someone's rationalisations of their subjective gut reactions, especially when they're in a minority and obviously nothing like me as a person. What value would their opinions have for me? None.

I've seen The Dark Knight Rises over half a dozen times and it has never failed to amaze me, especially during the second and later viewings. As a creator myself, I'm in awe of Nolan's dramatic sense & inventiveness in that movie. That film is one heck of an inspired piece of cinema. I may actually be in a minority in admiring it as much as I do.

By all means link me to a crushing critique of it. I'll psychoanalyse the writer of it until you're left wondering how he could ever survive outside a mental institution. To see that movie as anything less than a stellar example in the genre is to be deluded.


----------



## Albert7

I haven't seen this yet in theaters but next weekend I really kinda wanna see the new version of Annie...









I am just curious just to see how the references to The Great Depression will be redacted.


----------



## Vaneyes

The Dark Knight was good. The Dark Knight Rises, not so. The bee in my bonnet is all the lame Batmen we've had on the big/silver screen. Keaton, Kilmer, Clooney, Bale, Affleck. Yuckers.


----------



## SarahNorthman

I literally just finished watching Shutter Island.


----------



## KenOC

And I just finished episode one of the US version of House of Cards. It was very good. Kevin Spacey is no Ian Richardson, but he did well. Great work all around. Looking forward to the following episodes.


----------



## Guest

Dare I say that it's possible to like both Nolan's and Jackson's movies, and to estimate their relative merits - and the downsides - without having to dismiss either. I'm not a fan of the Dark Knight movies overall, but I did like the last one. I was disappointed by _Interstellar_, but I wouldn't dismiss the work as pompous or silly. _Inception _and _The Prestige_ were, on the other hand, great entertainment.

Interesting as imdb is, it's not a definitive source for the best movies ever made, so I'd be wary of citing it as evidence for the supremacy of one or other director. I certainly wouldn't give credence to the idea that the only reason LoTR movies scored so high was because of the number of grils who fell in love with Elijah Wood!


----------



## Chordalrock

MacLeod said:


> Dare I say that it's possible to like both Nolan's and Jackson's movies, and to estimate their relative merits - and the downsides - without having to dismiss either. I'm not a fan of the Dark Knight movies overall, but I did like the last one. I was disappointed by _Interstellar_, but I wouldn't dismiss the work as pompous or silly. _Inception _and _The Prestige_ were, on the other hand, great entertainment.
> 
> Interesting as imdb is, it's not a definitive source for the best movies ever made, so I'd be wary of citing it as evidence for the supremacy of one or other director. I certainly wouldn't give credence to the idea that the only reason LoTR movies scored so high was because of the number of grils who fell in love with Elijah Wood!


I just hate it when potential is squandered. I was reading about the LOTR animated movie from the 70s and it turns out it was Jackson's first experience of the Lord of the Rings. He apparently thought it would be poor marketing to mention that fact in interviews when his movies were coming out, so he lied about it at that time and claimed he had never seen Bakshi's movie. In a sane world, would anyone have chosen Peter "Braindead" Jackson to direct the LOTR movies? A fun fact is that he first intended to compress the whole story into one movie like Bakshi, but his producer suggested making three movies. The whole endeavor was about as arbitrary as the results.


----------



## Skilmarilion

KenOC said:


> And I just finished episode one of the US version of House of Cards. *It was very good. *


... and it only gets better from there. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Chordalrock said:


> I just hate it when potential is squandered. I was reading about the LOTR animated movie from the 70s and it turns out it was Jackson's first experience of the Lord of the Rings. He apparently thought it would be poor marketing to mention that fact in interviews when his movies were coming out, so he lied about it at that time and claimed he had never seen Bakshi's movie. *In a sane world, would anyone have chosen Peter "Braindead" Jackson to direct the LOTR movies? *A fun fact is that he first intended to compress the whole story into one movie like Bakshi, but his producer suggested making three movies. The whole endeavor was about as arbitrary as the results.


It was more because of _Heavenly Creatures_ and _The Frighteners_ rather than _Braindead _I think, but yes, I was apprehensive about it when I first heard it. However, once the movies arrived, I realised I needn't have worried. I thoroughly enjoyed them, despite the changes made to the story, and despite the fact that Elijah Wood did not match my expectations of Frodo.

I'm also not worried by his attitude to Bakshi. I watch the movies, not the man.

I seem to remember at the time that one of the other directors who people thought should do it was Jan Svankmajer. He might certainly have brought a rather different tone and style, but it seems unlikely that Hollywood would have gone to such an idiosyncratic filmmaker. Terry Gilliam might have been an interesting choice, but I daresay the producers wanted to keep the budget within reason!


----------



## Piwikiwi

Chordalrock said:


> Nolan's Batman trilogy is what Jackson's LOTR tried and mostly failed to be: noble, heroic, cool, epic (at half the length), tragic, deeply moving, and with wonderful use of music. Where Jackson seems a little fake and forced, Nolan just clicks, clicks, and clicks. Compared with Peter Jackson, Christopher Nolan is the height of intelligence and artistry.


Nolan's Batman movies are visually interesting put the stories have huge plot holes.


----------



## Guest

Chordalrock said:


> You're reacting as if my evaluation of Nolan were a fringe opinion far outside the mainstream. In fact, it just echoes the views of most people.


Source or reference for your survey or someone else's of 'the views of most people"?


----------



## Chordalrock

MacLeod said:


> Source or reference for your survey or someone else's of 'the views of most people"?


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0468569/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1375666/

Over million votes in each is a rather good sample size when you know it's not just Batman/Tolkien fans voting. The ratings themselves are not only some of the highest for action movies, but some of the highest for any movie listed there.

Also, Heavenly Creatures shows about as much interest in the grotesque as Jackson's other early movies - the exact opposite of Tolkien's interests. It's a wonder the first LOTR movie actually turned out to be a decent film with some good moments in addition to all the orc porn.

And what I meant by asking why anyone would have chosen Jackson is that he apparently hadn't even read Tolkien before he started wanting to make a movie about the LOTR. So you can't even say that he qualifies because he's such an admirer of Tolkien.


----------



## Guest

Chordalrock said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0468569/
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1375666/
> 
> Over million votes


So, what's good enough for 'Nolan' must also be good enough for 'Jackson'...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0167260/combined

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120737/combined

954,000 and 979,000 are not over one million...but decent sample sizes, nevertheless. In any case, IMDb is but one measure of opinion. I notice that neither director figures in the BFI tops lists.

http://www.bfi.org.uk/news/50-greatest-films-all-time

http://explore.bfi.org.uk/sightandsoundpolls/2012/directors/

http://explore.bfi.org.uk/sightandsoundpolls/2012/critics/


----------



## Vaneyes

The good aspect, is I wait for most of these things to appear on cable. If I don't like, there's an easy solution after no appreciable expense.

I just checked the 2014 Top 10 Braindead Moneymakers. The horror, the horror, the horror.


----------



## Cosmos

On the topic of Peter Jackson...

My friends invited me to the latest, third, and final Hobbit film. I wasn't very warm on the first two, but I shrugged and went along. It was ok, but there were too many annoying flaws that kept the fun out. In fact, despite all the crazy battles and fight scenes, it was pretty underwhelming. Same criticism of the others; there was no reason for this story to be bloated in a trilogy.


----------



## Vaneyes

"The Interview" will only be available here. LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Mj3uHftd5FQ#t=20

Related:

http://money.cnn.com/2014/12/17/media/the-interview-sony-theater-owners/index.html


----------



## Chordalrock

MacLeod said:


> So, what's good enough for 'Nolan' must also be good enough for 'Jackson'...


I did imply that the ratings were influenced by Tolkien-fanboyism and Elijah Wood. With Inception you can't say the voters are fans of anything else except Nolan, since Nolan both directed and wrote it all by himself. With the LOTR movies you never know why they received such high ratings, and it is indeed a mystery.


----------



## hpowders

CHEF
Jon Favreau

I loved this movie!!


----------



## Guest

Chordalrock said:


> I did imply that the ratings were influenced by Tolkien-fanboyism and Elijah Wood. With Inception you can't say the voters are fans of anything else except Nolan, since Nolan both directed and wrote it all by himself. With the LOTR movies you never know why they received such high ratings, and it is indeed a mystery.


It's a fascinating, yet unjustified claim that you keep making: that the votes for Nolan's movies are genuine votes for a great movie, yet the votes for Jackson's are not truly representative and the film is, in fact, not as great as the ratings suggest.

Where is your evidence that any of this is the case?


----------



## Chordalrock

MacLeod said:


> It's a fascinating, yet unjustified claim that you keep making: that the votes for Nolan's movies are genuine votes for a great movie, yet the votes for Jackson's are not truly representative and the film is, in fact, not as great as the ratings suggest.
> 
> Where is your evidence that any of this is the case?


I doubt this sort of conversation interests anyone at all - it doesn't interest me. I'd gladly have given a detailed critique of a lambasting of the Dark Knight Rises but I wasn't linked to one, so let's move on.

The last movie I saw was Wolverine (2013). I was actually moved on a couple of occasions but the emotions weren't justified by any artistry of the scenes so the experiences seemed unsatisfying and kind of worse than not feeling anything at all. Hugh Jackman is a great Wolverine but otherwise there's not much to like here. Worth watching if you're bored.


----------



## Guest

Chordalrock said:


> I doubt this sort of conversation interests anyone at all - it doesn't interest me. I'd gladly have given a detailed critique of a lambasting of the Dark Knight Rises but I wasn't linked to one, so let's move on.


You mean that having insisted over several posts that Jackson is inferior to Nolan, you've suddenly lost the will to offer any evidence.

I'm not sure why you want to give a detailed critique of a lambasting of Dark Knight Rises. Since I liked the movie, I'm not about to lambast it, but I'm happy to oblige. Here's a link to the New York Daily Observer's 25/100 review.


----------



## Blancrocher

"Rebecca." It had been long enough since I'd seen it that I'd forgotten a lot of the plot--and anyways I'll watch anything by Hitchcock at least twice. Schlocky gothic, but I liked it. Great cinematography from George Barnes and great acting from Laurence Olivier, though I wasn't impressed by the other lead.


----------



## Chordalrock

MacLeod said:


> Here's a link to the New York Daily Observer's 25/100 review.


Would it be too much to ask for something with at least a semblance of intelligence to it and some actual detailed criticism? This guy sounds like he's just bright enough to fulfil a word count but not bright enough to actually say anything while doing it.

Let's take a look at the one thing he says that does kind of make sense:

"The coherence ends there. Sick and bent over ... Batman comes out of retirement."

The reviewer is apparently saying that Batman's coming out of retirement was narratively incoherent, not justified by events in the story nor by his character at that point. I happen to think it was adequately justified - the dialogue between Bruce and Gordon in the hospital, plus the meeting with Catwoman before that, plus the emptiness of Bruce's life without the Batman.

Other than that, all I can say is this reviewer has a poor taste. Bane's voice is one of the heights of voice acting and one of my favorite things about the movie. I don't usually much notice actors but Tom Hardy is truly special and very effective here. But that's quite subjective. There's no argument I can make except that it works for me and that I'm glad there's a movie maker like this in Hollywood who shares my taste in such things.

I enjoy Batman's voice as well. Wait, here's the only smart criticism, sort of, that the reviewer makes:

"Christian Bale mumbles and whispers through an echo chamber, changing his appearance and his voice for reasons known only to Mr. Nolan."

Obviously, Wayne uses a different voice as Batman to hide his identity, but indeed it doesn't make sense in a few of the scenes, since Bane already knows that Batman is Wayne and the latter knows this. My belief is Nolan wants the voice there because it has come to be a part of Batman's character and is kind of cool. The critic seems to believe that the only valid reason for doing something in a story is if it's realistic. This belief is also implied when he says the movie is incoherent - it seems that he doesn't understand that writers sacrifice realism, even logic, to produce dramatic effects and dramatic stories. There's a sort of rule of thumb in writing stories: the more logical and realistic the story will be, the fewer opportunities you will have for cool stuff - because logic gets in the way, or realism gets in the way, coherence gets in the way.

You'd think a critic writing for the New York Observer would know this very basic thing. Apparently, the one thing that this news paper doesn't require of its movie critics is basic knowledge of the art they are supposed to be critiquing.


----------



## Crudblud

Chordalrock said:


> Would it be too much to ask for something with at least a semblance of intelligence to it and some actual detailed criticism? This guy sounds like he's just bright enough to fulfil a word count but not bright enough to actually say anything while doing it.
> 
> [...]
> 
> You'd think a critic writing for the New York Observer would know this very basic thing. Apparently, the one thing that this news paper doesn't require of its movie critics is basic knowledge of the art they are supposed to be critiquing.


Rex Reed has had a long career as a critic going back to the late '60s, and to be fair to him he knows his cinema, but it seems he is quite well known for letting himself get carried away when he encounters something he doesn't like. This section of his Wikipedia page is quite telling.


----------



## Vaneyes

Gotta watch out for logic, it'll spoil a movie every time.:lol:

Though I agree with bad press for Nolan's trilogy finale, I do think Rex Reed is a poor man for this job. There's just too much negativity throughout his career. He got known early for his smart-*** commentary, but he never developed much beyond that. I've noticed in some clips old and new, when he's tried to turn off his evil twin, everything becomes pastel. Which kind of suits him, but doesn't do much for the art of criticism.:devil:

Re the Jackson versus Nolan debate, the Oscars yardstick is a powerful tool for such debates. Jackson wins easily.


----------



## Chordalrock

Vaneyes said:


> Gotta watch out for logic, it'll spoil a movie every time.


Heh, well, there's dramatic logic and then there's people's expectations about "how stuff works". Suspension of disbelief is an important concept in the dramatic arts for a good reason. It can be conscious as well as unconscious. I tend to consciously ignore potential annoyances so I can focus on the essential stuff and on what is good in a movie. I don't have much pity for people who don't do this and then complain about stupid things like the telescoping of time when Batman saves Gordon and Robin. Movies in general aren't a representation of reality, they are a dramatic art, chill out.

One supposed flaw of logic in the Dark Knight Rises that I've seen brought up is how Batman defeats Bane by punching him in the mask. These critics of the movie are wondering why Batman didn't do that the first time they battled. In fact, he did, and in fact he defeats Bane by cutting his mask with the blades that protrude from his arm: in the prison pit, he had learned Bane's weakness - that the mask keeps his pain away - and had armed himself with the arm blades so that he could cut the mask. It's kind of poetic isn't it? Batman learns the means of defeating his nemesis in the pit where the latter had imprisoned him in order to torture him. That's as much sense as it has to make. Could it actually happen? Who knows, who cares.

It's also very revealing that these people would complain about this detail - as if their perception and intellect were so keen they can see flaws others can't see. Then it turns out they just didn't notice Batman used his blades not his hands. And so it turns out they are the ones lacking in keenness of perception not the fans of this movie. How ironic.


----------



## Vaneyes

Chordalrock said:


> Heh, well, there's dramatic logic and then there's people's expectations about "how stuff works". Suspension of disbelief is an important concept in the dramatic arts for a good reason. It can be conscious as well as unconscious. I tend to consciously ignore potential annoyances so I can focus on the essential stuff and on what is good in a movie. I don't have much pity for people who don't do this and then complain about stupid things like the telescoping of time when Batman saves Gordon and Robin. Movies in general aren't a representation of reality, they are a dramatic art, chill out.
> 
> One supposed flaw of logic in the Dark Knight Rises that I've seen brought up is how Batman defeats Bane by punching him in the mask. These critics of the movie are wondering why Batman didn't do that the first time they battled. In fact, he did, and in fact he defeats Bane by cutting his mask with the blades that protrude from his arm: in the prison pit, he had learned Bane's weakness - that the mask keeps his pain away - and had armed himself with the arm blades so that he could cut the mask. It's kind of poetic isn't it? Batman learns the means of defeating his nemesis in the pit where the latter had imprisoned him in order to torture him. That's as much sense as it has to make. Could it actually happen? Who knows, who cares.
> 
> It's also very revealing that these people would complain about this detail - as if their perception and intellect were so keen they can see flaws others can't see. Then it turns out they just didn't notice Batman used his blades not his hands. And so it turns out they are the ones lacking in keenness of perception not the fans of this movie. How ironic.


I prefer to keep the explanation as simple as possible, whether it's literature or moviemaking. I basically see three realms-- Reality, Fantasy, Absurd.

There can be juxtaposition of any two, or all. It's rare that we see something completely Absurd. When we do, at best there's usually only a short-lived thrill (pleasure or displeasure) of no commercial value. At worst, there's nothingness, with no commercial value.

Intellectual value (speaking outside of Law), of course, is always in the mind of the beholder. Feel free as creator or spectator to let your mind run away with "it", but don't expect others to "buy" it.

Moving on, and lastly. Logic is a lot more than "how things work". I'd say first and foremost in the two aforementioned Arts, it's a path of understanding between creator and "spectator". To be neighborly, the leap of logic and faith shouldn't be too taxing.:tiphat:


----------



## Albert7

Angry that The Interview got cancelled for Christmas. It was the last movie of this year that I wanted to see. Plus The Birdman looks good.


----------



## Lunasong

How To Train Your Dragon 2. If you have not seen the original or this one, I recommend both. The original was a pleasant surprise to me as I really didn't know what to expect and I loved it. I was looking forward to seeing the sequel.
I like the soundtrack music, too!


----------



## Albert7

Lunasong said:


> How To Train Your Dragon 2. If you have not seen the original or this one, I recommend both. The original was a pleasant surprise to me as I really didn't know what to expect and I loved it. I was looking forward to seeing the sequel.
> I like the soundtrack music, too!


Cool beans, I think that my daughter might enjoy the movie for sure .


----------



## Piwikiwi

Coraline, great stop motion movie. I'm also quite fond of Danny Elfman's music in that movie(and in general).


----------



## Blancrocher

"Leviathan," directed by Andrey Zvyagintsev. Masterwork, imo.


----------



## Guest

Chordalrock said:


> Would it be too much to ask for something with at least a semblance of intelligence to it and some actual detailed criticism?


You can do the research yourself.

http://www.metacritic.com/movie/the-dark-knight-rises/critic-reviews

There are plenty who offer criticism _and _praise of Nolan's movies in one review.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...ises-movie-review-20120717-column.html#page=1

Note that Metacritic's scoring aggregates the scores of reviewers (even where there are none, it seems!*) Nevertheless, 78/100 for the _Dark Knight_ is a respectable score, though not an overwhelming endorsement of a masterpiece.

_Return of the King_, on the other hand, scores 94/100.

*http://www.metacritic.com/about-metascores


----------



## Chordalrock

MacLeod said:


> You can do the research yourself.
> 
> http://www.metacritic.com/movie/the-dark-knight-rises/critic-reviews
> 
> There are plenty who offer criticism _and _praise of Nolan's movies in one review.
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...ises-movie-review-20120717-column.html#page=1
> 
> Note that Metacritic's scoring aggregates the scores of reviewers (even where there are none, it seems!*) Nevertheless, 78/100 for the _Dark Knight_ is a respectable score, though not an overwhelming endorsement of a masterpiece.
> 
> _Return of the King_, on the other hand, scores 94/100.
> 
> *http://www.metacritic.com/about-metascores


Critics have been sellouts, poseurs, or crazy or all of those for a long time, especially in the "big world". I'm not interested in going through their rubbish and I don't recall referring to them for evidence of anything. I'd be amazed if half of them even watched the movies they are reviewing, and I know some of them have admitted they just go along with the flow when they praise classics or popular stuff like the LOTR movies. And you know, I can hardly blame them when the fact is LOTR fans have actually sent death threats to dissenting critics.

Someone wanted me to read criticism of the Dark Knight Rises. If that wasn't just an empty gesture but an actual challenge, then he/she should have provided me with that criticism.

I'm bored with this topic now and I believe I've said enough, far more than the "opposition". Don't expect further responses.

edit: if you want criticism of the LOTR movies, here's a quickie (but keep in mind I'm not a fan of these movies so haven't seem them except once and can barely remember anything about them):

(1) The orcs, uruk-hai, ring wraiths, and other evil creatures have boring generic growling bass voices. There's zero character or uniqueness or anything special or artistic or cool or scary about them (except maybe to five year olds). Compare with the masterpiece that is Tom Hardy's performance in the Dark Knight Rises.

(2) The art direction, the scenery, the visuals in general are generic and boring. There's a slight but important contrast here with Nolan, who doesn't use tons of shabby CGI. Batman's suit, for example, is real. And it looks f*cking cool.

(3) The dialogue is on the level of "taking care of business" with a couple of decent lines thrown in courtesy of Tolkien. Does anyone really disagree on this? Compare with the Dark Knight trilogy, which has tons of memorable or cool or moving lines with perfect delivery by the actors.

(4) Long boring battle scenes like the one in Two Towers.

(5) Goofy boring characters that would charm only a five year old child - the Ents.

(6) Nothing much happens in the second and third movies. Where's the drama? When there's drama, it's melodrama without any artistry to it like the sappy failed offensive or whatever it was in the last movie. Any actual solid content that the movie has is courtesy of Tolkien - like the great idea that Frodo would fail if Gollum didn't steal the ring and fall into the fire. This is probably the only scene where the movie is great as opposed to generic and "just taking care of business". The scene where Boromir dies may be quite good but I can't remember anymore.

Like I said, I just don't understand what grown ups see in these movies (especially the last two). I never meet anyone who loves these films except on the internet. Maybe I'm of the wrong generation.


----------



## Guest

Blancrocher said:


> "Rebecca." It had been long enough since I'd seen it that I'd forgotten a lot of the plot--and anyways I'll watch anything by Hitchcock at least twice. Schlocky gothic, but I liked it. Great cinematography from George Barnes and great acting from Laurence Olivier, though I wasn't impressed by the other lead.


But its Rebecca who's the star of the show, isn't it? If Joan Fontaine had come across as a strong, tough woman (Bette Davis or Joan Crawford say) it would have been more difficult to believe her being overshadowed by Rebecca and Mrs Danvers. What's more improbable is that Olivier would have fallen for someone so wet in the first place.

But setting aside the distinctly wobbly psychology (a Hitchcock speciality) Judith Anderson steals the movie and the whole somehow seems to work as great melodrama.


----------



## hpowders

The Truth About Charlie

Mark Wahlberg, Thandie Newton

Enjoyable.


----------



## Albert7

Feeling depressed over no Michael Haneke movie coming soon.


----------



## SimonNZ

^ Watching a Haneke film would make you feel _less_ depressed?

Finished Season 2 of Hannibal recently, which I thought was even better than the surprisingly good first season.

Started what might be my tenth (seriously) watch of the West Wing _integrale_. Needed some comforting but intelligent viewing as I finish moving house.


----------



## samurai

On *Netflix, The Debt, *with Helen Mirren, Jessica Chastain, Tom Wilkinson, John Hurt, Ciaran Hinds and Sam Worthington.
Explores the meaning of "truth" as one imagines it and what "debt" the individual--in this case a former Mossad agent--owes to both herself, her country and the truth as it actually occurred. Very insightful--and, as with *Munich*--raises more difficult moral questions than it answers. Helen Mirren--as always--is a pleasure to watch.


----------



## Guest

_Her_, where Joaquin Phoenix, living in an LA that looks suspiciously alien (because some of it was shot in China), falls in love with his computer operating system, voiced by Scarlett Johansson.

Hmmm, I think I was in the wrong mood for this one...I enjoyed the soundtrack, but not much else.


----------



## Andreas

Nymphomaniac

It's just been released on DVD - I was gonna say just in time for Christmas ...


----------



## joen_cph

*Eisenstein*:_ Ivan the Terrible I-II _(1942-46)

Shown today at the _Cinemateket_ cinemas, a part of the Danish Film Institute here in Copenhagen.

The 187 mins event was advertized as the first ever screening of MosFilms recently restored version of the gigantic work, once praised by Chaplin as "the most fantastic historical movie ever made".

The sound, including the music by Prokofiev, was very good, and some scenes in the 2nd part were even in colour. Strange to think that all this was being produced during WWII and the Stalin regime, and these people directly experiencing all this.

It is an impressive, at times disturbing film, featuring a lot of innovative pictures, as well as very mannered and operatic, slow-motion acting. A lot of close-ups of grotesque or exaggerated faces, shadows on the wall and floors, sublime architectural spaces, etc. etc. The overall effect is that of a masterpiece, with a lot of psychological and symbolic layers, in spite of the kitsch and "biblical" verbal style.

The first part was very patriotic and praises the first all-Russian Tsar, Ivan the Terrible, for his ambitions, his interest in the Russian nation and people, and his fight against traitors and foreign enemies. Obviously this was partly influenced by the WWII situation and the propaganda of the Stalin regime.

The 2nd part however is more ambivalent towards the role of the ruler, and contains a lot of conflicts, that are less simple.
The last two minutes or so try to boost a proclamation of the ruler as "tough but fair", but the foregoing events have presented a lot of problems and dilemmas, that don´t just confirm the statement, IMHO. 
Part 2 wasn´t shown to the Soviet public of those days for these reasons.

There were also some almost Bergman-esque scenes of Ivan´s childhood experiences, and the presentation of the ruler as an agent for "national interests" was eerily relevant. Likewise the portrayed, "androgyne decadence" of Ivan´s Polish enemy Sigismund.

The programme notes say that Eisenstein also worked on a Part III, and that a few scenes were done, but the project was then abandoned.

There were more sequences in colour than said in the Wikipedia article.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivan_the_Terrible_(film)


----------



## Wood

*LOACH* The angel's share


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Wood said:


> *LOACH* The angel's share


Ah, yes, this is a very enjoyable film.

Most recent film - I'm afraid it was 'Paddington' with my 22-year old daughter this afternoon, in lieu of an actual child to go with. Still, she's very in touch with her inner 8-year old and planning to train as a Primary School teacher next academic year.

We both enjoyed it very much!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Chordalrock said:


> edit: if you want criticism of the LOTR movies, here's a quickie (but keep in mind I'm not a fan of these movies so haven't seem them except once and can barely remember anything about them):
> 
> (1) The orcs, uruk-hai, ring wraiths, and other evil creatures have boring generic growling bass voices. There's zero character or uniqueness or anything special or artistic or cool or scary about them (except maybe to five year olds). Compare with the masterpiece that is Tom Hardy's performance in the Dark Knight Rises.
> 
> (2) The art direction, the scenery, the visuals in general are generic and boring. There's a slight but important contrast here with Nolan, who doesn't use tons of shabby CGI. Batman's suit, for example, is real. And it looks f*cking cool.
> 
> (3) The dialogue is on the level of "taking care of business" with a couple of decent lines thrown in courtesy of Tolkien. Does anyone really disagree on this? Compare with the Dark Knight trilogy, which has tons of memorable or cool or moving lines with perfect delivery by the actors.
> 
> (4) Long boring battle scenes like the one in Two Towers.
> 
> (5) Goofy boring characters that would charm only a five year old child - the Ents.
> 
> (6) *Nothing much happens in the second and third movies. Where's the drama? When there's drama, it's melodrama without any artistry to it like the sappy failed offensive or whatever it was in the last movie. Any actual solid content that the movie has is courtesy of Tolkien - like the great idea that Frodo would fail if Gollum didn't steal the ring and fall into the fire.* This is probably the only scene where the movie is great as opposed to generic and "just taking care of business". The scene where Boromir dies may be quite good but I can't remember anymore.
> 
> *Like I said, I just don't understand what grown ups see in these movies (especially the last two). I never meet anyone who loves these films except on the internet*. Maybe I'm of the wrong generation.


The movies follow the book closely, for the most part, and that is how it should be. It would be far worse if Jackson had begun to take too many "artistic liberties" with Tolkien's material.

I love both the movies and the book, and have loved the latter for about as long as I can remember myself. I think my introduction to Tolkien was done by my parents even before I learned how to read on my own. But then I am on the internet too... What I like most of all about this story is the values: friendship, courage, loyalty, sacrificial love, the readiness to defend that which you love even against overwhelming odds and the humble "average men" rising to the most impossible of tasks. Second is probably the unmistakably European character of his mythology. Boromir is a clearly Slavic name, some others are as clearly Anglo-Saxon or Germanic. Even the name Middle-Earth comes from Midgard of the Scandinavian myths. Tolkien's world is an ennobled, glorified version of ancient Europe, and that is quite understandable, since he himself was a student of European antiquity.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Just finished watching Wim Wenders' _Wings of Desire_. A bit slow-paced, meditative and quite romantic story.


----------



## Crudblud

_2001: A Space Odyssey_ (Stanley Kubrick)

It's been screening for a few weeks across the UK as part of the BFI's _Days of Fear and Wonder_ classic science fiction season (other films shown include _Blade Runner_ (Ridley Scott) and _Silent Running _(Douglas Trumbull (who was in charge, insofar as anyone is in charge on a Kubrick film besides Kubrick himself, of _2001_'s incredible special effects))) and I finally had the time to go and see it with a friend of mine. I don't really have much to say about it, it's been praised beyond reason in the 46 years since its release, other than to say that I love the film. I remain unconvinced of the idea that viewing a film in a cinema is superior to seeing it at home, save for the bone rattling sound of a good cinema system (possibly the best way to hear Ligeti), but I'm very glad I went to see it, it loses none of its impact the second time around.


----------



## GreenMamba

*The Ruling Class* (1972). Works better on paper than in practice (if nothing else, it's a bit long), but still a special movie. Peter O'Toole is great.


----------



## JACE

I saw _*Birdman*_ last night. Excellent!!!










A funny, serious film.


----------



## Guest

Via a slightly convoluted path (some recent spat between a white Aussi hip-hop singer and a black hip-hop singer about "authenticity" and possible misappropriation of black culture), I arrived at at web viewing of _*Mississippi Burning*_ (dir. Alan Parker, 1988, starring Gene Hackman and WillemDefoe).
A superb film that chilled me to the bones. Was it really like that back in segregationist America?


----------



## Vaneyes

TalkingHead said:


> Via a slightly convoluted path (some recent spat between a white Aussi hip-hop singer and a black hip-hop singer about "authenticity" and possible misappropriation of black culture), I arrived at at web viewing of _*Mississippi Burning*_ (dir. Alan Parker, 1988, starring Gene Hackman and WillemDefoe).
> A superb film that chilled me to the bones. *Was it really like that back in segregationist America?*


Yes, and the atmosphere, I fear, is being rekindled. It's always there, like a scab.

That film was made 26 years ago. If it were made today, unfortunately, it would be even more graphic. I hope there isn't a rebirth.


----------



## SimonNZ

TalkingHead said:


> Via a slightly convoluted path (some recent spat between a white Aussi hip-hop singer and a black hip-hop singer about "authenticity" and possible misappropriation of black culture), I arrived at at web viewing of _*Mississippi Burning*_ (dir. Alan Parker, 1988, starring Gene Hackman and WillemDefoe).
> A superb film that chilled me to the bones. Was it really like that back in segregationist America?


There's a very interesting review of Mississippi Burning by Jonathan Rosenbaum that looks past the good intentions and slickness of the production to show how Parker was playing fast and loose with historical fact (the racism was real enough, the FBIs intention to fight it not at all):

http://www.chicagoreader.com/chicago/a-perversion-of-the-past/Content?oid=873140

which can also be found in his superb collection "Movies As Politics":










(reading that review again I'm left to wonder, not for the first time, if _anyone_ now is writing film criticism like this - treating its subjects quite rightly not as mere entertainment but as a cultural agent of influence and shaper of the mores of the moment - and the subverter and simplifier of historical memory.)


----------



## GreenMamba

TalkingHead said:


> Via a slightly convoluted path (some recent spat between a white Aussi hip-hop singer and a black hip-hop singer about "authenticity" and possible misappropriation of black culture), I arrived at at web viewing of _*Mississippi Burning*_ (dir. Alan Parker, 1988, starring Gene Hackman and WillemDefoe).
> A superb film that chilled me to the bones. Was it really like that back in segregationist America?


The Civil Rights Movement wasn't a "rogue cop" fantasy, as that movie would have you believe. The message of it wasn't that you can only win when you play hardball and break the rules yourself.

I am not an Alan Parker fan, although Mississippi Burning was better than The Life of David Gale.


----------



## SimonNZ

Lucy (Luc Besson, dir.)

In lesser hands this might have been very silly, but was actually a bit of well made fun.

Reminded me of Greg Bear's excellent sf novel Blood Music in a number of places.

Very glad to see they didn't anywhere go down the road of the Limitless film, which would have us believe that with superior intelligence humans would become super-greedy super-hedonists.










Not at all what I was expecting. Very ambitions knot of a story to try to pull off, but largely successful.

Superb performance from Sarah Snook, and its always a relief when Ethan Hawke manages to avoid the man-child role he too often falls back on.


----------



## DeepR

Crudblud said:


> I remain unconvinced of the idea that viewing a film in a cinema is superior to seeing it at home


Why would it be? 
A high quality projector + surround set > cinema


----------



## Albert7

Huzzah! The Interview is getting released finally... somewhere don't know yet.


----------



## Piwikiwi

I'm currently watching _The Darjeeling Limited_


----------



## Crudblud

DeepR said:


> Why would it be?
> A high quality projector + surround set > cinema


Yeah, because everyone has the space and money for that kind of set-up...


----------



## DeepR

Crudblud said:


> Yeah, because everyone has the space and money for that kind of set-up...


I wish I had. A man can dream.


----------



## Art Rock

Inception (on TV). Even better the second time around.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Currently watching _Mary Poppins_


----------



## Carstenb

Currently watching "The Interview" on YouTube.


----------



## Guest

SimonNZ said:


> There's a very interesting review of Mississippi Burning by Jonathan Rosenbaum that looks past the good intentions and slickness of the production to show how Parker was playing fast and loose with historical fact (the racism was real enough, the FBIs intention to fight it not at all):
> *http://www.chicagoreader.com/chicago/a-perversion-of-the-past/Content?oid=873140*
> which can also be found in his superb collection "Movies As Politics":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (reading that review again I'm left to wonder, not for the first time, if _anyone_ now is writing film criticism like this - treating its subjects quite rightly not as mere entertainment but as a cultural agent of influence and shaper of the mores of the moment - and the subverter and simplifier of historical memory.)


Thank you Simon for the link to Rosenbaum's excellent review. It has certainly 'readjusted' my view of this film, I must say.


----------



## Wood

Chico and Rita:










'Who is the man with the hat?'


----------



## Crudblud

_The Great McGinty_ (Preston Sturges)

While funny in spots (possibly three), it's not all that great. It's too flimsy to be a good satire, too serious to be a good comedy, and too silly to be a good drama. The best parts of the film may be Brian Donlevy's snappy dress sense, and the tropical bar scenes, which are too few and too far between. In fact, had the screenplay gone a different way, the "banana republic" setting could have made for a fine noir mystery as McGinty's past catches up with him, but the backstory itself is not very interesting.

_JFK_ (Oliver Stone)

It's hard to be an Oliver Stone fan, mainly because he's nuts and the films he makes are often pure distillations of that, full of street preacher intensity and a dogmatic pressing for "the truth", whatever that may be. _JFK_ is one such film, taking the Jim Garrison inquiry into the Kennedy assassination as the absolute truth on the matter and pulling pretty much everyone in the world except Lee Harvey Oswald into a massive conspiracy. The first half is definitely the strongest, as a series of bizarre characters played by such actors as Joe Pesci, John Candy, Tommy Lee Jones, Donald Sutherland, and Kevin Bacon are introduced and connected to the madness, with some great eccentric performances being delivered in the process. Kevin Costner is a good fit for the lead, whose lines, delivered in what I assume to be Yat dialect, start off hammy ("I'm ashamed to be an American today.") veer into Alex Jones "wake up sheeple" territory, but with at least some semblance of sanity beneath them, and by the end of the film I did come to sympathise with him and his cause, even if in reality the whole thing may be nonsense - but isn't that the joy of a good conspiracy theory, that the crazier it gets the more enticing it becomes? I saw the director's cut, which comes in at a whopping 3hr20m duration, but it never really felt like it was dragging, and that's no mean feat. It's definitely an entertaining film, and while craziness abound from very early on it is never so dense as to require a huge amount of effort to follow.


----------



## Albert7

Going to see Seth Rogen's The Interview in theaters when my friend Ben gets back from visiting his family and fiancee.

(also thanks for torrenting too ...)


----------



## soundoftritones

I just finished watching Penguins of Madagascar - it was such a silly movie, but definitely something different and light-hearted; very enjoyable to watch and relax to


----------



## samurai

*Margin Call,* with Demi Moore, Kevin Spacey, Jeremy Irons and Stanley Tucci. If Oliver Stone's *Wall Street *basically conceived of the financial world and its corruption as a place inhabited by mostly evil, scheming people such as Gordon Gekko, this film views the 2008 financial meltdown largely in terms of shades of grey. This is best personified by Spacey's character, , who has been working at a risk management firm headed by Jeremy Irons for 34 years. Spacey's character is basically an honest man with a soft spot for animals who believes in making money "the old-fashioned way", by selling assets that are reliable. However, after one of his employees discovers that the firm is completely outside the normal limits of risk taking by being over leveraged with trillions of dollars in toxic products such as the infamous subprime mortgages etc., etc., Spacey has to decide whether to blow the whistle, thereby putting the firm--and himself, of course--at criminal risk and bankruptcy. Iron's way out is simply to "bluff" the market by dumping as much of the toxicity onto other firms--even at a loss--so his firm may clear their books, and their exposure and liability.
Without spoiling the outcome for anyone who has not yet seen this movie, I'll just say that where Michael Douglas's mantra was, "Greed is good", Spacey's was, "I need the money". {I most probably just spoiled it}. Excellent story about moral choices we all have to make in the real world everyday, with no easy answers. In this sense, Spacey's character is truly "everyman" in the dilemma he faces between doing what is good for himself and what--in theory at least--is moral.


----------



## samurai

*Via Netflix, Waterloo,* starring Orson Welles, Rod Steiger and Christopher Plummer. Although overly wrought and too melodramatic at times--perhaps this was a symptom of moviemaking in the 1970s?--the film basically held together for me, in the sense that I could follow the story and mostly understand--in both a political and a military vein--what was occurring during this period of history with which I am largely unfamiliar.
At first I thought Steiger was rather an odd choice to play Napoleon, but by the end of the film, I had changed my mind. Truly an epic, especially as it depicted the Waterloo battlefield.


----------



## PeteW

soundoftritones said:


> I just finished watching Penguins of Madagascar - it was such a silly movie, but definitely something different and light-hearted; very enjoyable to watch and relax to


Whatever Happened to Baby Jane? - 1962
Excellent Bette Davis and Joan Crawford - tense drama about sisterly rivalry. Excellent.


----------



## Lillian Nicholson

The last movie I saw this December was The Hobbits: The Battle of the Five Armies. It was a great finale for the Hobbits series and kinda sad that it was the last. The music was amazing composed and produced by Howard Shore.


----------



## hpowders

The Vow

Rachel McAdams and Channing Tatum.

I vow never to see this awful film ever again!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Wim Wenders' Faraway So Close (a sequel to the Wings of Desire) and a documentary about Bavaria. And I am going to give Lord of the Rings another rerun tonight, this time dubbed in German.


----------



## Cheyenne

SiegendesLicht said:


> Wim Wenders' Faraway So Close (a sequel to the Wings of Desire)


Thank God somebody finally watched it, cause I've been itching to know whether it is worth watching. So, erm, is it?

I last watched *12 Monkeys*, which was all right. I don't think it's a masterpiece merely for averting a few cliches, but David Webb Peoples rarely disappoints, and the lead performances were excellent. Before that I watched the documentaries *Betty Blowtorch and Her Amazing True Life Adventures*, about all-girl punk/rock/metal band Butt Trumpet/Betty Blowtorch, which suddenly came to an end when the frontgirl (heh) died, and *Lemmy*, about.. Lemmy. The former was actually somewhat poignant, while the latter was very entertaining.


----------



## Chordalrock

Oblivion (2013)

Very good film. Great story, excellent pacing (I mention this because one critic wrote that the movie was thin on story - could you get more erroneous than that about a film?). One of my personal surprise hits of the last couple of years. The script was based on a story by the director, Joseph Kosinski. I have to keep my eye on this guy.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Cheyenne said:


> Thank God somebody finally watched it, cause I've been itching to know whether it is worth watching. So, erm, is it?


I think if you enjoyed Wings of Desire, then yes, it is.


----------



## DavidA

Peter sellers - A shot in the dark


----------



## SimonNZ

Cheyenne said:


> Thank God somebody finally watched it, cause I've been itching to know whether it is worth watching. So, erm, is it?


Worth watching, but it goes off the rails at some point when it decides to turn into a crime story about taking down a pornography boss.

Wings Of Desire was my favorite film when Faraway So Close came out, and I'd heard all the scathing initial reviews, but for the first hour in the film festival where I first saw it I was thinking "this is great: its just like Wings", then for the second hour: "ah, this is what they were complaining about".

The original film was made under exceptional circumstances, very quickly and cheaply, with only fragments of script and much improvising, and its a pity Wenders has never chosen to replicate that method or process, as it so clearly proved much more rewarding than the more elaborate but unfocused works that followed with more relaxed time and budget.

Also some of the original ideas that made Wings so fresh, for example listening to thoughts, or Peter Falk playing a version of himself, seem in the later film a little too smug and knowing.


----------



## Morimur

*Diabolique, 1955 (dir. Henri-Georges Clouzot)*

http://www.criterion.com/films/575-diabolique



> In 2007, Time placed Les Diaboliques on their list of Top 25 Horror films. The film holds a 97% approval rate based on 36 reviews on the Rotten Tomatoes web site. In 1954 Les Diaboliques won the Louis Delluc Prize and the award for best foreign film at the New York Film Critics Circle Awards in 1955. - Wikipedia


Excellent, atmospheric film. Recommended.


----------



## Albert7

The Red Circle is one of my favorite films of all time.


----------



## GreenMamba

*Requiem for a Dream*, dir. Darren Aronofsky. Brutal final act.


----------



## hpowders

Blended

Adam Sandler
Drew Barrymore

Another dopey movie.


----------



## Norse

Tucker & Dale vs Evil on Netflix.

There seems to be pretty far between watchable newer American comedies, but this one wasn't that bad. It's mostly a fun twist on the old slasher movie (dumb college kids vs psycho hillbillies) clichés, and is otherwise carried by the two hillbillies who I found pretty endearing. In these cheap "spoof movie" times, it could very well have been a lot worse.


----------



## SimonNZ

Transcendence

Stoopid. And a waste of some fine supporting actors (Cillian Murphy, Paul Bettany etc.)


----------



## Guest

^^ Agreed.

If you want to ask yourself when the credits start rolling, "WTF did I just watch?" then this is the movie for you.


----------



## Guest

Lillian Nicholson said:


> The last movie I saw this December was The Hobbits: The Battle of the Five Armies. It was a great finale for the Hobbits series and kinda sad that it was the last. The music was amazing composed and produced by Howard Shore.


Saw this last night with the family. Great entertainment, and a satisfying conclusion to what probably shouldn't have been a trilogy. Jackson achieved a more moving ending here than in _Return of the King_, mostly due to the playing of Martin Freeman.


----------



## Guest

This was epically awful, and it must have sucked even in 1946.


----------



## Crudblud

_The Muppets_ (James Bobin)

I have to admit, despite it being no secret that I love the **** out of The Muppets, I was a bit reluctant to watch this, and the opening scene did nothing to assuage my doubts and fears about a return of something that, to be fair to villain Tex Richman, does seem terribly outdated now. How stupid I was! After all this time The Muppets still have all the charm, wit, and madness that characterised the classic TV show. While the plot may give a little too much of the limelight to the human stars, the cast of classic Muppet puppets, plus some new ones, also have plenty of time to do what they do best. The voice cast is also, as expected, absolutely astounding, with some new names doing spot-on imitations of the original cast.

The film isn't perfect. Ill-executed musical numbers such as the Amy Adams disco bit and Chris Cooper's money rap, no matter how clever I can believe they looked on paper, came out of left field and not in a good way, but these parts are few and far between. Then again, that may be the point; after all, a large chunk of the film revolves around satirising the idea that family entertainment in the tradition of old-timey variety shows is a thing of the past, yet when they try to change that at all the film is poorer for it. The show (and I call it that because really it really is so close to the variety show feel of the original _Muppet Show_, rather than most of the Muppet feature films of the past) has some great numbers too, such as _Am I a Man, or a Muppet?_, and a finale that subverts so many expectations as to redeem any problems encountered earlier in the film.


----------



## GreenMamba

I liked The Muppets movie as well. Bret McKenzie of Flight of the Conchords wrote the tunes.


----------



## Ingélou

Virna Lisi died recently, so two days ago we watched 'How to Murder Your Wife' starring her and Jack Lemmon. Very silly, but very entertaining. Perfect for when you're suffering from a vile cold, as I am.

What a beauty she was, btw; and heart-warming that she gave up Hollywood fame and went back to Italy to be a real actress. A woman of integrity. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Survivors* (1983), starring Walter Matthau, Robin Williams, Jerry Reed. Directed by Michael Ritchie ('Downhill Racer', 'The Bad News Bears').

I'd never heard of this film, and I wish that still were the case. For students of trivia, John Goodman has a bit part for his third film.

*Altman* (2014), a documentary for the late great film director and producer. Directed by Ron Mann.

Worthwhile viewing, but I suppose out of respect for this filmmaker, rough edges are missing. It's all pretty tame.

I'd rather suggest "post-mortems" for John Huston.


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> Transcendence
> 
> Stoopid. And a waste of some fine supporting actors (Cillian Murphy, Paul Bettany etc.)


It may be time, again, for Johnny Depp to reinvent. *Ed Wood* (1994) and *The Ninth Gate* (1999) remain my favorites


----------



## SimonNZ

Vaneyes said:


> It may be time, again, for Johnny Depp to reinvent. *Ed Wood* (1994) and *The Ninth Gate* (1999) remain my favorites


Hmm...I just considered the Depp filmography, and I'm gonna say I think his best performance may, after all this time, still have been in What's Eating Gilbert Grape.

I see he's about to appear in an adaptation of Martin Amis' London Fields, a book I love and have read many times.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

MacLeod said:


> Saw this last night with the family. Great entertainment, and a satisfying conclusion to what probably shouldn't have been a trilogy. Jackson achieved a more moving ending here than in _Return of the King_, mostly due to the playing of Martin Freeman.


Now I am starting to think that maybe I should go see it after all....


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> Now I am starting to think that maybe I should go see it after all....


I've read criticisms that we're all done with this type of fantasy, that it's too much like Tolkien, that it's not enough like Tolkien, that it's bloated beyond a child's book, that Jackson only expanded it to make more money...

I've hardly seen any review of the movie in its own terms, which seems a shame. If you like fantasy, if you like Tolkien's world (as created by Jackson/Weta) then go see it. My only criticisms of both trilogies have been to do with PJ's tendency to hold slightly too long on certain shots of characters being thoughtful, meaningful, anguished etc and this final instalment does the same. But there are great compensations. Could it have been better? Yes. But it's still worth the admission fee and the 3d spex! Go for it!


----------



## Cheyenne

Thanks for the info on the Wings of Desire sequel, I'll certainly at least watch it once now. As long as it's not a complete travesty (someone somewhere said it was) I'm fine.

I watched *Mr. Smith Goes to Washington*, which is platitudinous, preachy and hokey but charming; *The Duel* which is entertaining and modest in its pretensions; and *The Aviator*, which I was not fond of because I didn't like the central performance of Leonardo DiCaprio.


----------



## Vaneyes

A PEE-ESS, if you will. After commenting on Altman (2014), I revisited his filmography to confirm my favorite films. They remain MASH (1970), McCabe & Mrs. Miller (1971), Popeye (1980).

As with just about every Altman film, there were tenuous circumstances during the making of these three, that could've prevented completion.

In spite of his financial difficulties along the way, he managed to die with a net worth of $60M.


----------



## hpowders

Jersey Boys directed by Clint Eastwood.

One of Mr. Eastwood's rare misses. Doesn't click.

Don't miss the touring production of the original broadway show. Now THAT'S terrific!!


----------



## Crudblud

_Maps to the Stars_ (David Cronenberg)

Is it great, stupid, both? I don't know, man. It has some great and terribly powerful moments, then seems to shift around oddly, as if it's hiding something. I don't doubt that it is good, after all Cronenberg has built the latter half of his career on films that are difficult and challenging in ways that make them easy to dismiss as misfires, but then you think about them the next day, as I did with his previous film _Cosmopolis_, and a whole other dimension becomes apparent. This is one I have to see again, because there's something else there that I'm just not getting. On the absolute downside, I never thought I'd be criticising a Cronenberg movie for bad special effects, but there's one CGI shot in this movie and it stinks! Cronenberg... bad effects... how?!


----------



## SimonNZ

Magic In The Moonlight

Woody Allen's latest holiday-location junket lets him spend some time in the Cote d'Azur.

Entirely light and frivolous but perfectly watchable. Emma Stone nevertheless commits, and hers is by far the best performance.


----------



## Crudblud

_Snake Eyes_ (Brian de Palma)

I'm pretty much sold on any Nicolas Cage movie by virtue of it having Nicolas Cage in it, he is my favourite actor, hands down. And this is a really fun little movie, with slick camera work and great pacing (Gaspar Noé take note, you can have both) that makes the 90 minute runtime breeze by in what felt like 30. The plot, once laid bare, is pretty silly, but Cage delivers a great high energy performance typical of his '90s era work and Gary Sinise provides good counterplay.


----------



## hpowders

And So It Goes with Michael Douglas and Diane Keaton.

Follows the despicable in vogue Hollywood practice of using vulgar words in front of little kids and having them parrot those words back. That's supposed to be cute? Well, I wasn't laughing!

A complete and total waste of time. Rob Reiner should be shot!


----------



## Guest

_*The Firm*_. Aside from having to endure Tom Cruise for 2:34, it was very good.


----------



## Morimur

hpowders said:


> And So It Goes with Michael Douglas and Diane Keaton.
> 
> Follows the despicable in vogue Hollywood practice of using vulgar words in front of little kids and having them parrot those words back. That's supposed to be cute? Well, I wasn't laughing!
> 
> A complete and total waste of time. Rob Reiner should be shot!


_Tortured_, and then shot.


----------



## Kieran

It's Christmas-time, so you binge, don't you? Let's not lie about it, we all do. Been bingeing on Harry Potter flicks, but I also watched The Sound of Music, Hitchcock's Shadow of a Doubt (excellent film) and a remarkable one this morning with Bette Davis, Payment on Demand, from 1951. What I found remarkable was that this film treated the disintegration of a marriage as an actual tragedy for all involved, and examined the reasons why it failed. It also contained some interesting lighting shots, where we could see through walls, then the wall would be complete again. Stuff like this, to watch people in other rooms. It could have seemed stagey and theatric, but it was actually beautifully filmed...


----------



## Blancrocher

Andrey Zvyagintsev's "The Return." Tense, coming-of-age thriller. Pretty much a perfect movie of its kind. Having loved this and especially the recent "Leviathan," I can hardly wait to see Zvyagintsev's other movies.


----------



## Wood

*Winterbottom*: Trishna










Tess does Bombay.


----------



## hpowders

Woody Allen's Magic in the Moonlight with Colin Firth and Emma Stone.

As usual, beautifully filmed. Gorgeous landscapes, costumes and estates.

Reminded me a bit too much of My Fair Lady's Professor Higgins and Eliza.

Even so, I liked it.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

The Grass Is Greener, 1960 Comedy, directed by Stanley Donen

Cary Grant, Deborah Kerr :cheers:, Robert Mitchum, and Jean Simmons :kiss: :kiss:










Nice Persian old dubbing... with Mahin Kasmāie speaking as Jean Simmons: a pure heavenly voice!


----------



## DeepR

Battlestar Galactica 2003 miniseries
Well, I liked it and I'm looking forward to watching the rest of the series.


----------



## Guest

_Noah_. An idiosyncratic telling of a tale usually told only in a bowdlerised form, choosing to offer neither the old myth, nor a modern interpretation. I'm not surprised it got mixed reviews - I'm not sure that it had anything much to commend it at all.


----------



## AndyTownend

I watched the final Hobbit: Battle of the Five Armies. I was lucky enough to play a small part in the music preparation when they recorded at Abbey Road studios about 3 or 4 years ago, when they did the music for all three movies in one big chunk. I enjoyed the movie a lot, now I need to catch up on the 2nd one.


----------



## Yoshi

The Orphanage (2007), not only it had really creepy moments but also a touching story which I wasn't expecting from a horror film.


----------



## Crudblud

_Burn After Reading_ (Ethan and Joel Coen)

This comedy of extreme errors takes a little while to get going, but once the ridiculously deluded characters begin to weave around each other the film becomes rather enjoyable. It's not first-rate Coen Brothers material, and a lot of the gags, especially early on, feel like a case of going through the motions. I did find myself laughing a lot more during the second half of the film, as the actions of the characters start to veer towards _Fargo_ territory in their insanity, but the real let-down in terms of comedy is the under use of J.K. Simmons, who really nails every line with excellent timing and delivery but only has two brief scenes. It's a decent film that kept me reasonably entertained, I won't deny I expect more and better from the Coens, but it's a well made, well acted piece with plenty of good laughs once it gets rolling.


----------



## SimonNZ

Been picking away at Season 1 of Life On Mars, and frankly I don't see what all the fuss is about.

There's not nearly enough of the creepy sci-fi stuff, and the culture-clash 1973 stuff is only one notch in historical accuracy above That 70s Show. Even just as a police drama its all a bit obvious and dumbed down.

Pity - I'm a big fan of John Simm, but I doubt I'll bother with season 2


----------



## soundoftritones

Unfortunately, the sequels to most Disney movies have proven to be a disappointment, in my opinion. :c


----------



## Vaneyes

soundoftritones said:


> Unfortunately, the sequels to most Disney movies have proven to be a disappointment, in my opinion. :c


The original ain't so hot, either.


----------



## Chordalrock

Crudblud said:


> It's a decent film that kept me reasonably entertained ... plenty of good laughs once it gets rolling.


You have an interesting definition of "decent". How many movies would you say do comedy better than this fine masterpiece (one of their better films imo), and would you care to name some of them?


----------



## Guest

Chordalrock said:


> You have an interesting definition of "decent".


I'd go further and say 'decent enough (but...)'. That is, somewhere between the 'satisfactory' of the Oxford Dictionary and the 'awesome' of the 'urban' dictionary.

I enjoyed it, but it was one of their comedies that felt in places like it was trying a little too hard - better than _Intolerable Cruelty_, but in a similar vein. I prefer _Fargo _and _No Country For Old Men_.


----------



## SimonNZ

Burn After Reading is probably my least favorite Coen Brothers film, though being one of theirs its still watchable (damn, they've got a high success rate)

Over time and countless viewings Millers Crossing has risen to the no.1 spot in my estimation of their work. I could probably quote along with every line while the film was running now.


----------



## Crudblud

Chordalrock said:


> You have an interesting definition of "decent". How many movies would you say do comedy better than this fine masterpiece (one of their better films imo), and would you care to name some of them?


I feel the Coens themselves have done better comedies before and since, such as _Raising Arizona_, _Barton Fink_, _The Big Lebowski_, and _A Serious Man_. If you're wanting me to list works of other directors, too, how about Paul Thomas Anderson's _There Will Be Blood_, or David Cronenberg's _Naked Lunch_, Mike Leigh's _Nuts in May_, or Lars von Trier's _Melancholia_. _Burn After Reading_ is much funnier than most comedy films, I would never dispute that, but it's not up there with the Coens' best works by a long shot.


----------



## Yoshi

Martin Scorsese's Raging Bull


----------



## Blancrocher

Crudblud said:


> _Burn After Reading_ is much funnier than most comedy films, I would never dispute that, but it's not up there with the Coens' best works by a long shot.


It's actually right up there for me: probably their meanest and most satirical film. I'll never forget those scenes with Simmons, of course--and by the way I sometimes fantasize he's talking about any crappy film as I'm watching it!


----------



## Chordalrock

Blancrocher said:


> It's actually right up there for me: probably their meanest and most satirical film. I'll never forget those scenes with Simmons, of course--and by the way I sometimes fantasize he's talking about any crappy film as I'm watching it!


Where it's better than most Coen films is the ending. You could say the film has a punchline and it's saved for the last scene. Since the movie is only an hour and a half you don't need it to be super funny from beginning to end when the final wrap up is so awesome. I'm not sure any other Coen film that I've seen has such a satisfying denouement.


----------



## Guest

*The Imitation Game*--wow, what a movie. Such a powerful and sad story, too. I shudder to think what his mind might have produced in a more open-minded society. Urgently recommended.


----------



## Crudblud

_Iron Man_ (Jon Favreau)

_Iron Man_ is a difficult film to talk about, not because it's complex or terribly unique, but because it really didn't make much of an impression on me. Things I liked included the suit assembly sequences, which were nicely detailed, and the final line transitioning into the end credits, which was the only humorous part that really worked for me. Aside from that it was pretty much things blowing up and people talking for two hours. It wasn't bad, but I can't imagine I will remember much of it when I wake up tomorrow.


----------



## GreenMamba

*Swimming Pool* dir. François Ozon, with Charlotte Rampling, Ludivine Sagnier and the "twins."


----------



## GreenMamba

SimonNZ said:


> Been picking away at Season 1 of Life On Mars, and frankly I don't see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> There's not nearly enough of the creepy sci-fi stuff, and the culture-clash 1973 stuff is only one notch in historical accuracy above That 70s Show. Even just as a police drama its all a bit obvious and dumbed down.
> 
> Pity - I'm a big fan of John Simm, but I doubt I'll bother with season 2


I thought it was OK, but never moved on to Season 2.


----------



## Guest

_American Hustle_.

Why didn't this win any Oscars? Because it was not a very interesting story, whatever the quality of the acting. Hollywood is very keen on peddling as myth, the Great American Dream as experienced by gangsters and criminals. We're expected to sympathise with the hard lives led by those caught up in the sham world on offer here, and certainly, the two female leads get good parts that draw some sympathy.

But how is it a good movie where the lead actor's hairdo upstages everyone?


----------



## KenOC

MacLeod said:


> _American Hustle_.Why didn't this win any Oscars? Because it was not a very interesting story...


Agree with that. I was kind of disappointed.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Agree with that. I was kind of disappointed.


Just looking at Metacritic, it's obvious that for some reason, the critics loved it: the punters were not so keen. Scores were 90/100 from 47 critics and only 7.5/10 from 979 user ratings.


----------



## KenOC

Same on RT. 93% per critics, 74% per audiences.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Same on RT. 93% per critics, 74% per audiences.


I see that RT says it is 'riotously funny'...

I guess I lost my funny bone over Christmas. In fact, referring back to Chordalrock's question about comedies in cinema, I must say I find it hard to recall the movies at which I laughed hardest and longest, except for obvious fun-fests like _Airplane!_


----------



## Yoshi

Rewatched Tim Burton's Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## Jeff W

*Science Fiction, Double Feature*















Double feature last night. The Secret of NIMH (1982) was my pick and The Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975) was the fiancee's pick.


----------



## Crudblud

_Inside Llewyn Davis_ (Ethan and Joel Coen)

If _Iron Man_ left almost no impression on me, _Inside Llewyn Davis_ left an impression, but I'm not sure what it was. I really like the film, it has a typically bizarre Coen sense of humour, but it is also heartfelt in a way I'm not sure I've seen them do before. That's not to say it's sentimental, it has a kind of neutrality about it, almost like a Todd Solondz film, and never really tells you what to feel about the lead. I will have to see it again, as it does seem like there's a whole other layer to this thing that one simply cannot get on first viewing, but I'm already content to call it one of the very best recent (as in past couple of years) films that I've seen.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Sweet Bird of Youth, 1962 film starring Paul Newman and Geraldine Page, directed by Richard Brooks (After the play by Tennessee Williams)










I enjoyed! Very beautiful movie! Worth watching!


----------



## Piwikiwi

Not a film but I'm currently rewatching _Over the Garden Wall_ and it is as brilliant as watching it the first time.


----------



## DavidA

Watching 'The Dark Knight' for the second time. Still haven't a clue what's going on!


----------



## Morimur

DavidA said:


> Watching 'The Dark Knight' for the second time. *Still haven't a clue what's going on!*


That's because you're trying to make sense of nonsensical trash.


----------



## samurai

Via* Netflix, The Indian Runner,* starring Charles Bronson, David Morse, Viggo Mortensen, Sandy Dennis and Patricia Arquette Morse and Mortensen--both fine actors--portray brothers whose lives take quite divergent paths, to the consternation of their bewildered parents, played by Bronson and Dennis. Mortensen is the younger brother who returns from an Army stint in Vietnam as angry and hell-bent for trouble as when--and why--he left the small town in which he and Morse were raised. Morse, on the other hand, has become the head sheriff. When he has to kill a man in self-defense, one can see the anguish and guilt it causes in him. This incident coincides with his brother's coming home from the war, and he mightily tries to "change" him into the sweet innocent little boy he used to play shooting guns with, all to no avail. Patricia Arquette as Mortensen's somewhat ditzy and coquettish girlfriend--and then pregnant wife--has to mature in a hurry, and does. Mortensen at the end turns his back on both her and their new-born baby. Well done and intense.


----------



## samurai

On *Netflix, Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows,* starring Robert Downey, Jr., Jude Law, Stephen Fry, Jared Harris, Noomi Rapace and Rachel Mcadams.  Downey and Law are magnificent as Holmes and Watson, with Harris as Moriarty and Fry as Mycroft--Sherlock's brother--is wonderfully "fleshed out " {pun intended} in this tale of Moriarty's various attempts to start WW1 in 1891 are combated by Holmes and the good doctor. Very enjoyable film; I only hope there is a sequel. 
The more I see of Robert Downey, Jr., the more my respect grows for him as an actor.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Piwikiwi said:


> Not a film but I'm currently rewatching _Over the Garden Wall_ and it is as brilliant as watching it the first time.


I would share it's brilliance with a quote from the show.

So the two(three/four if you count a bird and a frog) main characters are visiting an uncle of theirs in his haunted house and the guy on the left(Wirt) finds a hidden passage. After entering a new room through the secret passage he says: "Hey, does this room looks different to you?" Talking bird response:"How so?". His reply:"It's like French Rococo style, that doesn't really seem in line with Endicott(Uncle) Georgian sensibilities"

and another one:
"The beast. It must be the beast out there. The obsidian cricket of our inevitable twilight - singing our requiem."


----------



## Guest

If you like mindless violence, minimal plot, and zero character development, then this is the movie for you.


----------



## PetrB

Kontrapunctus said:


> If you like mindless violence, minimal plot, and zero character development, then this is the movie for you.


LOL, "mindless violence, minimal plot, and zero character development" as in about 80% of all American created action films produced over the last fifteen to twenty years?


----------



## PetrB

_"Great Expectations,"_ w/ a.o. Helena Bonham-Carter and Ralph Fiennes; via netflix.

Adhering to much of the original's storyline, but flushing it out with a more modern "this is drama" sensibility which has it so badly marred that other than the in-depth yet still a caricature of Dicken's arguably most "gothic" character of Miss Havisham by Bonham-Carter, which was fun to watch, the rest is a complete bust and waste of time.


----------



## Art Rock

On TV: Skyfall (Bond). In spite of some plot holes, a very entertaining ride. Judy Dench is such a great actress.


----------



## Vronsky

Akira Kurosawa - Dreams. Amazing landscapes, introspective, mystical, great piece of art.


----------



## Crudblud

_Blow Out_ (Brian de Palma)

Typical de Palma: stylish as **** with little to offer in the way of script and performance. It's a shame, too, as the idea of having to reconstruct an assassination from recorded sound alone is pretty interesting, but the plot just doesn't lead up to much. Some scenes display a good sense of humour, but often it takes itself too seriously for its own good, and the cheesy music more clashes with than counterbalances this so that there is an uncomfortable tonal imbalance that is distancing and distracting in a clumsy way. John Lithgow gives the best performance in the film, putting on a variety of voices and acting creepy, but there is little suspense in his scenes, and the great visuals can only do so much to make up for the "why am I bored?" factor in the final act.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Shepard Fairey said:


> Akira Kurosawa - Dreams. Amazing landscapes, introspective, mystical, great piece of art.
> 
> View attachment 60292


I love the last episode (last dream), Village of the Watermills, very colorful and fantastic landscapes supported by the positive attitude of the very old man and generally all the people living in the village when they were playing and marching and dancing in the funeral procession! A genius end to the film!


----------



## Jos

We've started our quinquennial Woody Allen marathon at random. "Whatever works" and "everybody says I love you" so far.


----------



## DeepR

Kontrapunctus said:


> If you like mindless violence, minimal plot, and zero character development, then this is the movie for you.


 What did you honestly expect from it? 
Too bad because I think Denzel Washington is actually a good actor who just plays in the wrong movies most of the time.


----------



## Vaneyes

DeepR said:


> What did you honestly expect from it?
> Too bad because I think Denzel Washington is actually a good actor who just plays in the wrong movies most of the time.


i think his career follows a common pattern. He made most of his artistic and political statements early on, with films like Cry Freedom, Malcolm X, Philadelphia, The Hurricane. Now, as with so many others (incl. Lawrence Olivier, Gene Hackman, Robert De Niro) in the industry, it's largely about the money.:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> i think his career follows a common pattern. He made most of his artistic and political statements early on, with films like Cry Freedom, Malcolm X, Philadelphia, The Hurricane. Now, as with so many others (incl. Lawrence Olivier, Gene Hackman, Robert De Niro) in the industry, it's largely about the money.:tiphat:


A diamond in his mostly rough filmography is Spike Lee's "The Inside Man" from 2006. Highly entertaining crime caper.


----------



## MimiPinson

One of my favourite stories  Yes, the beagining is much better than the ending but Mads Mikkelsen is wonderful


----------



## tdc

Crudblud said:


> _Inside Llewyn Davis_ (Ethan and Joel Coen)
> 
> If _Iron Man_ left almost no impression on me, _Inside Llewyn Davis_ left an impression, but I'm not sure what it was. I really like the film, it has a typically bizarre Coen sense of humour, but it is also heartfelt in a way I'm not sure I've seen them do before. That's not to say it's sentimental, it has a kind of neutrality about it, almost like a Todd Solondz film, and never really tells you what to feel about the lead. I will have to see it again, as it does seem like there's a whole other layer to this thing that one simply cannot get on first viewing, but I'm already content to call it one of the very best recent (as in past couple of years) films that I've seen.


Just watched this, I'm not sure I've ever seen another movie that was kind of simultaneously depressing and uplifting in this way. The hardest parts for me to get through after a while were the many folk song performances as generally I don't enjoy very much the style of music as it appeared in this film - it seems to celebrate mediocrity.

The funniest parts for me revolved around the cats, and I laughed out loud when it was revealed the orange male cat was named Ulysses. There seems to be a connection there - between the Odyssey and this film. Other elements/themes that seemed quite prominent were sleep and death. I think you may be right about more under the surface. The character played by John Goodman was an interesting one, and at times it seems like Llewyn's life was in fact a voodoo curse placed on him by this character as he at one point threatened.

All in all I agree with you it was one of the better films I've seen in a while and I feel a Coen brothers binge coming on. Lucky me I still haven't seen most of their films so I have a lot of no doubt interesting movies to look forward to.


----------



## Vaneyes

"The beginning is much better than the ending."

Reminds me of a movie I saw today, *The Gambler* (2014), starring Mark Wahlberg, John Goodman, Jessica Lange, Brie Larson. I thought I might fit this remake into a bad weather and/or lazy day. Today was such a day.

I'd seen *The Gambler *(1974), starring James Caan, in its original release. A memorable film. I didn't expect the newbie to match its artistry, but thought today's violence and technology might be able to compensate some. Surprisingly, those two facets weren't taken advantage of. Violence is no more than PG, and advanced technology is absent. I guess that takes more than a $25M budget.

Advice. See Caan's addiction as soon as you can, and wait for Wahlberg's on cable or DVD.


----------



## opus55

PetrB said:


> LOL, "mindless violence, minimal plot, and zero character development" as in about 80% of all American created action films produced over the last fifteen to twenty years?


And watch them in 3D.. LOL You know the dude in the center of poster will win in the end.


----------



## Kieran

I finally saw the third Hobbit movie yesterday. Aside from all the obvious and incredible add-ons to the book, this film felt unnecessary to me, makey-up and at times, unintentionally hilarious. They didn't skip a battle cliche ("We attack...at dawn!") and though the fight scenes were up to computer game scratch, it just wasn't tense. Not even a teensy bit. You see, we know it all has a happy ending. We've seen the sequel already. And it annoyed me a little to see how stupid and useless the battle hardened orcs were, that little kids and hapless hobbits were able to slay them with ease. I know, it's prolly aimed more at nippers, except it's a little frightful for the little ones.

There maybe some continuity errors too, and I'm due a binge on the LOTR trilogy, so I may watch them next week. I'll be curious to see. All in, I think he made a right bags of the Hobbit book, and would have been better off with one simple film, instead of a bloated trio of extraneous flotsam...


----------



## Reza

City Lights...It was one of the best movie i ever seen and the funniest


----------



## hpowders

Jos said:


> We've started our quinquennial Woody Allen marathon at random. "Whatever works" and "everybody says I love you" so far.


I love his films for the cinematography-some of the best travelogues around-gorgeously filmed-Paris, Italy, New York, etc;

How he takes a beautiful museum and slowly pans from right to left, teasingly, so you are almost bursting to see it!!


----------



## Jos

^^
Exactly my thoughts. The man must be in love with New York (or cities in general). The photography in "everybody says I love you" is so glorious and beautiful, he realy must love that place.
I'm gonna see it for myself in may. First time in the Big Apple for me! I plan to visit some locations from his films.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> I love his films for the cinematography-some of the best *travelogues around-gorgeously filmed-Paris, Italy, New York, etc*;


Yep, I mute the sound. Don't care for many of his troupe. 'Bout on par with Fockers. Owen Wilson a regular now?


----------



## Jos

Documentary on Herbert von Karajan, "magic and myth".
Available on YT.

http://www.theguardian.com/music/to...rajan-film-john-bridcut-controversy-continues


----------



## Crudblud

_The Wolf of Wall Street_ (Martin Scorsese)

Finally, a Scorsese picture about ******** that I actually enjoyed watching. It is a film that, with its 180 minute runtime and relentless nature, totally embodies the excess of the characters, their giant houses, yachts, private planes, quaalude and cocaine fuelled parties, and their belief in their own infallibility, their own immortality. Having said that, it is a remarkably easy film to watch, although DiCaprio's smug face and thousand-dollar suits are on display in almost every shot, there is a sense of being removed from the madness ever so slightly so that one sees it for the ludicrous comedy that it is. It is excessive, but it is also controlled, never chaotic. I don't think it's the great film I heard about when it was released, but it is good, and a good three-hour film is no mean feat.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Crudblud said:


> _The Wolf of Wall Street_ (Martin Scorsese)
> 
> Finally, a Scorsese picture about ******** that I actually enjoyed watching. It is a film that, with its 180 minute runtime and relentless nature, totally embodies the excess of the characters, their giant houses, yachts, private planes, quaalude and cocaine fuelled parties, and their belief in their own infallibility, their own immortality. Having said that, it is a remarkably easy film to watch, although DiCaprio's smug face and thousand-dollar suits are on display in almost every shot, there is a sense of being removed from the madness ever so slightly so that one sees it for the ludicrous comedy that it is. It is excessive, but it is also controlled, never chaotic. I don't think it's the great film I heard about when it was released, but it is good, and a good three-hour film is no mean feat.


Yeah, I love the film too. I think the fact that it was a _satire _on unbounded license and greed definately went over some people's heads.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Jos said:


> Documentary on Herbert von Karajan, "magic and myth".
> Available on YT.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/to...rajan-film-john-bridcut-controversy-continues


A documentary absolutely worthy of the man who was perhaps the greatest conductor of the twentieth century.


----------



## Albert7

I want to see Inherent Vice in the movie theater coming up soon. First time i ever seen Pynchon adapted to the big screen.


----------



## scratchgolf

Crudblud said:


> _The Wolf of Wall Street_ (Martin Scorsese)
> 
> Finally, a Scorsese picture about ******** that I actually enjoyed watching. It is a film that, with its 180 minute runtime and relentless nature, totally embodies the excess of the characters, their giant houses, yachts, private planes, quaalude and cocaine fuelled parties, and their belief in their own infallibility, their own immortality. Having said that, it is a remarkably easy film to watch, although DiCaprio's smug face and thousand-dollar suits are on display in almost every shot, there is a sense of being removed from the madness ever so slightly so that one sees it for the ludicrous comedy that it is. It is excessive, but it is also controlled, never chaotic. I don't think it's the great film I heard about when it was released, but it is good, and a good three-hour film is no mean feat.


I've seen it once and need to watch it again. My favorite Scorsese film is _The Departed_. A movie I never tire of watching. Then there's _Gangs of New York_ which is 50% a masterpiece and 50% waaaaay too long and drawn out. It did however give us, arguably, the greatest screen villain of all time (with respect to Hannibal Lecter). The butcher was just awesome.


----------



## Albert7

scratchgolf said:


> I've seen it once and need to watch it again. My favorite Scorsese film is _The Departed_. A movie I never tire of watching. Then there's _Gangs of New York_ which is 50% a masterpiece and 50% waaaaay too long and drawn out. It did however give us, arguably, the greatest screen villain of all time (with respect to Hannibal Lecter). The butcher was just awesome.


My favorite Scorsese film is the King of Comedy. underrated and brilliant satire of contemporary life.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085794/


----------



## Crudblud

scratchgolf said:


> I've seen it once and need to watch it again. My favorite Scorsese film is _The Departed_. A movie I never tire of watching. Then there's _Gangs of New York_ which is 50% a masterpiece and 50% waaaaay too long and drawn out. It did however give us, arguably, the greatest screen villain of all time (with respect to Hannibal Lecter). The butcher was just awesome.


Daniel Day-Lewis's appearance in that film has stuck with me through the years. I only saw it once back in, I would guess, 2003, I was 13 and I used to spend time after school at my grandparents' house. My grandfather would always lead me upstairs to his "getaway" room, a tiny cube at one corner of the house with an easy chair, TV, stereo, shelves full of books, DVDs, records etc. and leave me to my own devices. He never had any qualms with me watching violent or otherwise "mature" fare about which my mother would have been far less laissez-faire. It was our little secret. Today, while I barely remember the film itself, the face of Bill Cutting has proven to be an unforgettable image.


----------



## Crudblud

albertfallickwang said:


> My favorite Scorsese film is the King of Comedy. underrated and brilliant satire of contemporary life.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085794/


I think it's his best film, too. While I didn't at all get Jake LaMotta or Travis Bickle, characters from far more acclaimed Scorsese films, Rupert Pupkin made sense to me. I understood his being in awe of his hero, his tragic delusions, his desperation, and because I could sympathise with him to some extent it made the film infinitely more watchable than something like _Goodfellas_, which takes itself far too seriously and in which there are practically no sympathetic main characters. That's one of the reasons I liked _The Wolf of Wall Street_, it's about people who have been sucked up into the vortex of money and power and become monsters in the process, but it revels with such great humour in each outrageous event. I would like to see more satirical pieces from Scorsese, in my opinion it's definitely his strong suit.


----------



## SimonNZ

my vote / two cents worth for favorite Scorsese: After Hours










Crudblud: you said Nicholas Cage was your favorite actor - have you seen Bringing Out The Dead? That may well be my vote for scond place. An unjustly neglected film, I feel.


----------



## Crudblud

SimonNZ said:


> Crudblud: you said Nicholas Cage was your favorite actor - have you seen Bringing Out The Dead? That may well be my vote for scond place. An unjustly neglected film, I feel.


I've been meaning to get around to that one for a while. There are just too many films to which the same applies, however, so it's taking some time.


----------



## GreenMamba

Someone has to put in a good word for classic Scorsese: Raging Bull and Taxi Driver.

I do really like After Hours, King of Comedy and (the admittedly messy) Gangs of New York. I'm not a big DiCaprio fan, which increasingly hurts, and I get tired of Scorcese's overuse of narration and Classic Rock soundtracks (I usually like the tunes, but he leans on them too much).


----------



## Guest

Mr. Turner.
3/5.
I was hoping and expecting to enjoy this more. Too many scenes seemed inconsequential. The sets looked very authentic and of course Timothy Spall was excellent in the lead role. 
Good film, but I feel disappointed.


----------



## Albert7

gog said:


> Mr. Turner.
> 3/5.
> I was hoping and expecting to enjoy this more. Too many scenes seemed inconsequential. The sets looked very authentic and of course Timothy Spall was excellent in the lead role.
> Good film, but I feel disappointed.


That is sad considering that Turner is one of my favorite British painters.


----------



## Autocrat

Watched _Into the Woods_ last night. I know the stage musical pretty well, and they've done a pretty good job bringing it to the screen. Emily Blunt is really good, and Meryl Streep is awesome.

Take note, NOT a film for small children; it's quite dark. Stupid adults expecting shootings or car chases will also have a hard time with it.


----------



## Guest

albertfallickwang said:


> That is sad considering that Turner is one of my favorite British painters.


Yes, me too. I thought "Mike Leigh film, Tim Spall, Turner, it 's a win-win-win." Thought it was over-long too.

It's garnered much praise though.


----------



## GreenMamba

Courtesy of HuluPlus, three Basil Rathbone Sherlock Holmes movies.

Sherlock Holmes and the Secret Weapon
The Woman in Green (the best of the three, IMO)
Dressed to Kill


----------



## brotagonist

I won a free one-night video rental at the supermarket yesterday. The man ahead of me seemed to want me to take out _November Man_. I couldn't find anything, being very much out of touch with movies, and there were some irritatingly talkative persons behind me, so I decided to go with it  I'm glad I did! It was just like he said: "Lots of action" and a thriller "with espionage" and it was not some dumb movie with nothing but gore and explosions, either.


----------



## Crudblud

_The Zero Theorem_ (Terry Gilliam)

Essentially operating under the guise of a lesser _Brazil_, Gilliam's latest takes on the paradox of isolation in a world connected by fibre optics, the atomisation of society, the transcendence of faceless corporations from the geographic to the facets of our personal lives. This is combined with classic Gilliam themes: an oddball protagonist, a dreamer of dark things, subservient to a purposely generic higher power, and longing for escape; the question of whether what is real is what's out there or what's inside oneself; omnipresent Big Brother style surveillance. Indeed, much has been made of the script's apparent fecklessness in rehashing old stuff, and yet none of it really feels old, is that because it's timeless or rather because this film is genuinely new? Am I just happy that one of my favourite directors is still somehow able to obtain funding for projects probably no one else would touch? It's true, no one makes films like Gilliam, no one has the same perspective as Gilliam, and while he may not always make masterpieces he always offers something that no one else could provide. Well, here, I say, he has not remade but rethought the concepts of _Brazil_ for another time and place, not an imagined future but the present, its digital clockwork externalised and pervasive, a vortex of information controlled by unseen hands. In _The Zero Theorem_ Gilliam reaches for the heights of his greatest work, and almost makes it.


----------



## tdc

_Fargo_

A good film, different from the other Coen brothers films I've viewed thus far but like the others one gets a sense this film is about a lot more than what transpires in the main storyline. I was particularly impressed with the acting of Frances McDormand, and I think aside from the main plot - (which is at once entertaining, humorous and quite disturbing), this film is a subtle commentary on middle-class American society as well as a touching love story.


----------



## Guest

An enjoyable and charming film...not a deep work by any means, but entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Kontrapunctus said:


> An enjoyable and charming film...not a deep work by any means, but entertaining nonetheless.


The trailer looks fun.


----------



## Vaneyes

The Golden Globes tonight are one hour in. Highlights for me, so far, include Billy Bob Thornton's acceptance speech of, "Thank you."

Vince Vaughan (Presenter) looking eloquent in his tux.

Prince aka The Artist (Presenter) appearing in a sparkling tux, with white cane. An appropriate accessory, since he's looking so geriatric these days.


----------



## SimonNZ

Season one of the Fargo TV series

Which on the whole was as good as I'd heard, though I'm a little confused as to why no less than three people who have seen it have told me its an expanded version of the film - it absolutely isn't, and in fact there is a clear reference to the events of the film being something that happened in the past. Maybe their memory of the film is fuzzy - just snow and death.

Minor quibble: they go out of their way to say its a true story, but its complete fiction. I can't see the point in that, and it makes me bristle every time they display that statement.

Allison Tolman was particularly good, and an interesting and fresh casting choice for a number of reasons.


----------



## samurai

A quite mystical seen on* Netflix*, called* Valhalla Rising,* starring Mads Mikkelsen, Maarten Stevensen and Gordon Brown. This story depicts a one-eyed warrior who cannot be defeated by any man in single--or other combat--who is trundled around a bleak, wintry landscape by "pagans" as their captive, perhaps Vikings?, to fight and earn them money. How he came to lose his eye, or exactly who his captors are remained a mystery,at least for me. At times this movie reminded me of *Aguirre:Wrath Of God*, especially in its portrayal of unseen--at least until the end--of an indigenous people who have been slaughtering the Crusaders with whom the warrior has fallen in after he has escaped his previous captors. Seeking to arrive in Jerusalem and "reclaim it for Christ", they instead blunder into a completely hostile and formidable land {America?} where they will eventually all die. The warrior too is "killed" by the native people {perhaps Indians} only to emerge into the water. So, the question becomes, is he in fact, an angel, a devil, or some kind of god? Very atmospheric movie, with stark scenery and acting. I think one of its morals is that one people's "paganism" is another ones "true faith",and one crosses it at one's own risk, and life.


----------



## Vaneyes

Blackhat (2015)

Trailer 1:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Qn2g9qGbH_k#t=12

Trailer 2;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jcAsKiofkM4#t=61

I saw Trailer 2 recently in a theater. I was encouraged. But, IMDb has a 5.1 rating for it. 191 in-the-know managed to get a preview copy.


----------



## Vaneyes

Nominations for 87th Academy Awards ( 2.22.15).

*Best Picture*
"American Sniper"
"Birdman"
"Boyhood"
"The Grand Budapest Hotel"
"The Imitation Game"
"Selma"
"The Theory of Everything"
"Whiplash"
*Best Director*
Wes Anderson, "The Grand Budapest Hotel"
Alejandro González Iñárritu, "Birdman"
Richard Linklater, "Boyhood"
Bennett Miller, "Foxcatcher"
Morten Tyldum, "The Imitation Game"
*Best Actress*
Marion Cotillard, "Two Days, One Night"
Felicity Jones, "The Theory of Everything"
Julianne Moore, "Still Alice"
Rosamund Pike, "Gone Girl"
Reese Witherspoon, "Wild"
*Best Actor*
Steve Carell, "Foxcatcher" 
Bradley Cooper, "American Sniper"
Benedict Cumberbatch, "The Imitation Game"
Michael Keaton, "Birdman"
Eddie Redmayne, "The Theory of Everything"
*Best Supporting Actress*
Patricia Arquette, "Boyhood"
Laura Dern, "Wild"
Keira Knightley, "The Imitation Game"
Emma Stone, "Birdman"
Meryl Streep, "Into the Woods"
*Best Supporting Actor*
Robert Duvall, "The Judge"
Ethan Hawke, "Boyhood"
Edward Norton, "Birdman"
Mark Ruffalo, "Foxcatcher"
J.K. Simmons, "Whiplash"
*Best Adapted Screenplay*
Paul Thomas Anderson, "Inherent Vice"
Damien Chazelle, "Whiplash"
Jason Hall, "American Sniper"
Anthony McCarten, "The Theory of Everything"
Graham Moore, "The Imitation Game"
*Best Original Screenplay*
Wes Anderson and Hugo Guinness, "The Grand Budapest Hotel"
Dan Futterman and E. Max Frye, "Foxcatcher" 
Dan Gilroy, "Nightcrawler"
Alejandro González Iñárritu, Nicolás Giacobone, Alexander Dinelaris and Armando Bo, "Birdman"
Richard Linklater, "Boyhood"
*Best Foreign Language Film*
"Leviathan"
"Ida"
"Tangerines"
"Timbuktu"
"Wild Tales"
*Best Documentary Feature*
"CITIZENFOUR"
"Finding Vivian Maier"
"Last Days in Vietnam"
"The Salt in the Earth"
"Virunga"
*Best Animated Feature*
"Big Hero 6"
"The Boxtrolls"
"How to Train Your Dragon 2"
"Song of the Sea"
"The Tale of The Princess Kaguya"
*Film Editing*
"American Sniper"
"Boyhood"
"The Grand Budapest Hotel"
"The Imitation Game"
"Whiplash"
*Best Song*
"Everything Is Awesome" from "The Lego Movie"
"Glory" from "Selma"
"Grateful" from "Beyond the Lights"
"I'm Not Gonna Miss You" from "Glen Campbell...I'll Be Me"
"Lost Stars" from "Begin Again"
*Best Original Score*
Alexandre Desplat, "The Grand Budapest Hotel" 
Alexandre Desplat, "The Imitation Game"
Johann Johannsson, "The Theory of Everything"
Gary Yershon, "Mr. Turner"
Hans Zimmer, "Interstellar"
*Best Cinematography*
Roger Deakins, "Unbroken"
Emmanuel Lubezki, "Birdman" 
Dick Pope, "Mr. Turner"
Robert Yeoman, "The Grand Budapest Hotel"
Lukasz Zal and Ryszard Lenczewski, "Ida"
*Best Costume Design*
"The Grand Budapest Hotel"
"Inherent Vice"
"Into the Woods"
"Maleficent" 
"Mr. Turner"
*Best Makeup and Hairstyling*
"Foxcatcher"
"The Grand Budapest Hotel"
"Guardians of the Galaxy"
*Best Production Design*
"The Grand Budapest Hotel"
"The Imitation Game"
"Interstellar"
"Into the Woods"
"Mr. Turner"
*Best Sound Editing*
"American Sniper"
"Birdman"
"The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies"
"Interstellar"
"Unbroken"
*Best Sound Mixing*
"American Sniper"
"Birdman"
"Interstellar"
"Unbroken"
"Whiplash"
*Best Visual Effects*
Captain America: 
"Dawn of the Planet of the Apes"
"Guardians of the Galaxy"
"Interstellar"
"X-Men: Days of Future Past"
*Best Short Film, Live Action*
"Aya"
"Boogaloo and Graham"
"Butter Lamp"
"Parvaneh"
"The Phone Call"
*Best Short Film, Animated*
"The Bigger Picture"
"The Dam Keeper"
"Feast"
"Me and My Moulton"
"A Single Life"
*Best Documentary, Short Subject*
"Crisis Hotline: Veterans Press 1"
"Joanna"
"Our Curse"
"The Reaper"
"White Earth"


----------



## Guest

From a man on a flying horse when I saw this on the news:
Birdman and Whiplash look intriguing.


----------



## Albert7

Inherent Vice tomorrow with my dad; looking forward to the masterpiece.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mutiny on the Bounty* (1935), starring Charles Laughton, Clark Gable, Franchot Tone. Directed by Frank Lloyd.

I hadn't seen this film for forty years or more. It's dated, but still fun.

Re trivia, Movita who plays Fletcher Christian's (Clark Gable) wife Tehani would later marry for real another Fletcher Christian in Marlon Brando. At 97, she's the last surviving cast member.

Related:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0026752/trivia?ref_=tt_ql_2

http://www.filmsufi.com/2013/07/mutiny-on-bounty-frank-lloyd-1935.html


----------



## Guest

*The November Man*--not bad for a 12 year old script writer and director. Oh, wait...


----------



## Kieran

Crudblud said:


> _The Wolf of Wall Street_ (Martin Scorsese)
> 
> Finally, a Scorsese picture about ******** that I actually enjoyed watching. It is a film that, with its 180 minute runtime and relentless nature, totally embodies the excess of the characters, their giant houses, yachts, private planes, quaalude and cocaine fuelled parties, and their belief in their own infallibility, their own immortality. Having said that, it is a remarkably easy film to watch, although DiCaprio's smug face and thousand-dollar suits are on display in almost every shot, there is a sense of being removed from the madness ever so slightly so that one sees it for the ludicrous comedy that it is. It is excessive, but it is also controlled, never chaotic. I don't think it's the great film I heard about when it was released, but it is good, and a good three-hour film is no mean feat.


I watched this recently too, found it to be hilarious and disgusting, but always brilliant and Di Caprio was extraordinary as the main character. Typical Scorsese stuff, a neat rip of his own _GoodFellas_, which mirrors the same greed, hostility and addictions, but instead of geekiness and shallow sales patter, the gangsters had guns and menacing lifestyles. My own favourite recent Scorsese flick is _Shutter_ _Island_, but _Wolf_ is a tour de force and a testimony to the directors ability in marshalling huge forces and still creating a coherent work...


----------



## DeepR

Vaneyes said:


> *Mutiny on the Bounty* (1935), starring Charles Laughton, Clark Gable, Franchot Tone. Directed by Frank Lloyd.
> 
> I hadn't seen this film for forty years or more. It's dated, but still fun.
> 
> Re trivia, Movita who plays Fletcher Christian's (Clark Gable) wife Tehani would later marry for real another Fletcher Christian in Marlon Brando. At 97, she's the last surviving cast member.
> 
> Related:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0026752/trivia?ref_=tt_ql_2
> 
> http://www.filmsufi.com/2013/07/mutiny-on-bounty-frank-lloyd-1935.html


Haven't seen it, but how does it compare to The Bounty from 1984 ? (with Mel Gibson and Anthony Hopkins) I quite enjoyed that one. I also like the slightly gloomy atmospheric soundtrack by Vangelis.


----------



## KenOC

DeepR said:


> Haven't seen it, but how does it compare to The Bounty from 1984 ? (with Mel Gibson and Anthony Hopkins) I quite enjoyed that one. I also like the slightly gloomy atmospheric soundtrack by Vangelis.


The 1935 Bounty is from a simpler age. We tried to watch it the other day but my wife got so angry with Charles Laughton that I was forced to turn it off. Really.


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> The 1935 Bounty is from a simpler age. We tried to watch it the other day but *my wife got so angry with Charles Laughton* that I was forced to turn it off. Really.


I don't blame her, and I'll bet Bogie's The Caine Mutiny gets her thumbs down, too.

Never fear, Ensign O'Toole (60's TV) and/or Father Goose and/or Operation Petticoat to the rescue.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

DeepR said:


> Haven't seen it, but how does it compare to The Bounty from 1984 ? (with Mel Gibson and Anthony Hopkins) I quite enjoyed that one. I also like the slightly gloomy atmospheric soundtrack by Vangelis.


Totally different kettles of fish. Despite the acting talents of Laughton and Tone, '35 Mutiny depends on the buffoonish persona of Clark Gable. Yuh hafta cringe sometimes at the poses and treatment of lines, but, it's all in good fun. Oh, sorry, desperation.


----------



## SimonNZ

The Major And The Minor - Billy Wilder (1942)

Screwball antics ensue when Ginger Rogers has to pretend to be a 12 year old girl to get a cheap train ticket, and then has to keep up the act at a military academy.

Wilder's first film as director. Good silly fun, and a showcase for the much underrated (as an actress) Rogers, who, along with playing her 25 year old self and pretending to be twelve, has a lovely scene near the end as her own 50 y.o. mother.


----------



## mushrider

Robert Rodriguez's movie, Planet Terror. Check it out it's hilarious


----------



## Sloe

The last film I saw was Interstellar.


----------



## hpowders

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes

I found it boring. How many massive ape attacks can one bear?


----------



## hpowders

That Thing You Do
Tom Hanks

Wonderful story of the rise and fall of a teenage band.
Produced, directed and written by Mr. Hanks.


----------



## DeepR

Haven't watched this but for those who think the Hobbit trilogy should've been just one movie:

http://definitivehobbitcut.tumblr.com/


----------



## donnie a

My daughter and I watched _Why Worry?_, one of Harold Lloyd's feature comedies from 1923 (I'm a silent film enthusiast). At first, I doubted it would be that good, but it soon turned into one of the funniest Lloyd films I've seen. A very off-the-wall plot involving a rich hypochondriac, a nurse in love with her patient, a South American revolution, a toothache, and a giant named Colosso (played by John Aasen).


----------



## samurai

*Transcendence,* with Johnny Depp, Morgan Freeman, Rebecca Hall, Paul Bettany, Kate Mara, Cole Hauser and Cillian Murphy {I at first mistook him for Eric Roberts}. An ambitious film which explores the possibility/morality of making a computer "human" by uploading a person's entire life--consisting of his memories, feelings etc.--into a machine. In this case, it happens to be Depp's, after he has been fatally wounded by an organization who opposes his efforts to refashion AI into something both more human-like--and thus at the same time--more powerful. Good concept, but in the end I felt there were simply too many gaps in logic to really sustain this as a credible story. Seen via* Netflix.*


----------



## Lunasong

_Stardust_, a lovely, original fairy tale based on a novel by Neil Gaiman. Suitable for the family.


----------



## Guest

DeepR said:


> Haven't seen it, but how does it compare to The Bounty from 1984 ? (with Mel Gibson and Anthony Hopkins) I quite enjoyed that one. I also like the slightly gloomy atmospheric soundtrack by Vangelis.


Don't forget the Brando/Howard version from 1962...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0056264/combined


----------



## DeepR

I Origins
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2884206/?ref_=nv_sr_1

I get what it's trying to say but it didn't really convince me.


----------



## hpowders

The Maze Runner

Absolutely awful!

Worst of all, it has a contrived ending that makes sure it can easily have a sequel.


----------



## PetrB

Crudblud said:


> Yeah, because everyone has the space and money for that kind of set-up...


Let alone a close up of an actor's face forty feet across


----------



## Haydninplainsight

I watched Capote last night. I would watch anything with Philip Seymour Hoffmann and I think the movie in general really drew a picture of an amazingly gifted but flawed character whose vanity would lead to his ultimate spiral into alcoholism, drug abuse and finally death (the film finishes well before any of these things but hints strongly at Capote's alcoholism).


----------



## JACE

Sloe said:


> The last film I saw was Interstellar.


Interstellar is my most recent too. I saw it on Saturday night.

I liked it. I had problems with some of the characterizations. But it was a good story.

Solid if not spectacular, I'd say.

An aside: I thought Hans Zimmer's soundtrack was exceptionally good.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Hell in The Pacific: a 1968 world war II film directed by John Boorman.










Featuring only two actors (Lee Marvin and Toshiro Mifune as an American and a Japanese soldier), little dialogue, locating in an (possibly) abandoned Pacific island, the film leads us directly to the fact that how disgusting is the war and how the common needs may bring two people getting together in spite of the fact that they are actually from two opposite sides and they don't even understand each other... 
Great Movie! Recommended!


----------



## Blancrocher

"The Babadook." Horror movie about a mother with a disturbed child. I liked the first half hour, which depicted excruciating scenes of social embarrassment and unkindness; uncomfortable but interesting viewing. I was entertained but not really absorbed by the rest. Well done overall--I look forward to more from Jennifer Kent.


----------



## JACE

I saw "American Sniper" last night. It's a _powerful_ film, one of the best I've seen in a long time. Bradley Cooper's performance was superb, Oscar-worthy, imho.


----------



## Vaneyes

JACE said:


> I saw "American Sniper" last night. It's a _powerful_ film, one of the best I've seen in a long time. Bradley Cooper's performance was superb, Oscar-worthy, imho.


I'm not interested in seeing Eastwood's movie, but I am enthralled by Wikipedia's stuff on sniper history and longest confirmed sniper kills.

Today's technology is understandable, but how about a Confederate soldier's kill with a Whitworth rifle in 1864, at 1,390 yards.

Related:

http://cps-static.rovicorp.com/3/JPG_400/MI0001/068/MI0001068444.jpg?partner=allrovi.com

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longest_recorded_sniper_kills


----------



## Cheyenne

Il_Penseroso said:


> Hell in The Pacific: a 1968 world war II film directed by John Boorman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Featuring only two actors (Lee Marvin and Toshiro Mifune as an American and a Japanese soldier), little dialogue, locating in an (possibly) abandoned Pacific island, the film leads us directly to the fact that how disgusting is the war and how the common needs may bring two people getting together in spite of the fact that they are actually from two opposite sides and they don't even understand each other...
> Great Movie! Recommended!


This sounds just great, thanks for the recommendation!

I last watched _The Thing_ -- John Carpenter's 1982 _The Thing_. It was fun as always. Before that I watched_ Halloween_ (I had never seen it before): it's effective enough. Prior to that, I watched _Big Trouble in Little China_, which was very funny.


----------



## aajj

JACE said:


> I saw "American Sniper" last night. It's a _powerful_ film, one of the best I've seen in a long time. Bradley Cooper's performance was superb, Oscar-worthy, imho.


I saw _American Sniper_ last night and agree. Ciint Eastwood is amazing: he's in his 80s and is going as strong as ever, as good as any filmmaker out there. What worked, for me, was that he mostly allowed the story to speak for itself in depicting the hell of being an American soldier in Iraq and the effect it had on his family life.


----------



## Vaneyes

'Actor Rod Taylor dead at 84' R.I.P.:angel:

http://www.cnn.com/2015/01/09/showbiz/rod-taylor-dead/?iid=ob_videoleaf_organicfooter&iref=obnetwork


----------



## Avey

*Birdman* - Maybe someone mentioned this already, but Mahler's Ninth makes two appearances in the film. As does Ravel and Tchaikovsky. But the Ninth really throws you off when you hear it.


----------



## GreenMamba

*The Wind that Shakes the Barley*, (2006) dir. Ken Loach. Liked it.


----------



## opus55

I've been checking out movies from local library. "The Game" and "The Graduate" this weekend. I loved "The Graduate".. I might watch it again another day. "The Game" had interesting story, entertaining enough.

Great entertainment in winter blizzard.


----------



## Vaneyes

I like *The Game* (1997). Another I recommend is *Ripley's Game* (2002) starring John Malkovich.:tiphat:


----------



## Albert7

Review of Inherent Vice:

View attachment 62981


Notes...

1) Joaquin Phoenix as Doc Sportello was incredible. He looked like a cross between Dudamel and John Lennon with cooler flair.

2) I haven't read the Pynchon novel yet but this is one of my favorite all time movies easily. Intellectual humor with highbrow allusions and lowbrow sexual humor.

3) This is not a bitter satire. Lots of parody and references from everything to the California drug culture to Nixon to Wagner's The Flying Dutchman. Good soundtrack by one of the Radiohead guys.

4) I think that not everyone will like this film. It is definitely an acquired taste and hopefully someday they will try to adapt Gravity's Rainbow.

5) This is my favorite P.T. Anderson movie. I thought that The Master was going to be his masterpiece but this movie is notches above with its tragicomic dark humor. It reminded me of Boogie Nights in feel but I never really cared for the earlier movie from 1997. Inherent Vice is a must-see, a true winner, and a great ensemble casting.

6) I never will look at Josh Brolin eating chocolate-covered bananas without thinking about the gay humor and Freudian pun there.


----------



## hpowders

A River Runs Through It
Brad Pitt
Tom Skerritt

Wonderful film directed by Robert Redford. Beautiful Copland-esque score throughout.

Fly fishermen, pounce!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Watched the 165 minute Transformers - Age of Extinction last night.
Well when I say watched - I mean I fell asleep in front of.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Avey said:


> *Birdman* - Maybe someone mentioned this already, but Mahler's Ninth makes two appearances in the film. As does Ravel and Tchaikovsky. But the Ninth really throws you off when you hear it.




I had no idea about the 'soundtrack' until you mentioned it.

Wiki says they used the following:

_Ravel, Pavane for a Dead Princess
Ravel, Piano Trio, third movement
Rachmaninov, Symphony No. 2, first and second movement
Mahler, "Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen" (from Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler, Symphony No. 9, first movement
Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 4, second movement
Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5, second movement
Rachmaninov, Symphonic Dances, first movement_

How often do you get that much awesome classical in a movie? And I wanted to see the film for its own sake anyway!


----------



## Guest

Skilmarilion said:


> I had no idea about the 'soundtrack' until you mentioned it.
> 
> Wiki says they used the following:
> 
> _Ravel, Pavane for a Dead Princess
> Ravel, Piano Trio, third movement
> Rachmaninov, Symphony No. 2, first and second movement
> Mahler, "Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen" (from Rückert-Lieder)
> Mahler, Symphony No. 9, first movement
> Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 4, second movement
> Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5, second movement
> Rachmaninov, Symphonic Dances, first movement_
> 
> How often do you get that much awesome classical in a movie? And I wanted to see the film for its own sake anyway!


I'm going to see this (and Whiplash) in the next week or so, so this sounds like an added reason!

Thanks!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Leaving Normal* (1992), starring Christine Lahti, Meg Tilly, Patrika Darbo. Directed by Edward Zwick (Blood Diamond 2006). A little movie, that I decided to watch again when it popped up on cable. Mostly for the acting of Christine Lahti. IMDb refers to this film as a female buddy movie. I guess that's as good a description as any. It's also generally felt that Thelma and Louise (1991) didn't help this box office. I don't think it mattered. I suggest just to enjoy Lahti and throw away the rest.

And when you order that Lahti, consider another, Housekeeping (1987), directed by Bill Forsyth (Local Hero 1983). Little movies beget little movies.:tiphat:


----------



## aajj

^^^ I forgot about Christine Lahti. She was in a fine '80s movie, _Running on Empty_, about former '60s radicals trying to raise a family while keeping on the downlow from the authorities. _Local Hero _is a wonderful movie, seen it a couple of times. I have not seen _Housekeeping _but the novel it came from, by Marilynne Robinson, is beautifully written.

I watched _Boyhood_, a 2014 release. Maybe people here have heard of the novelty of the movie's production, that the same actors were filmed periodically over a twelve year period, with the footage edited together to create this two and a half hour fictional movie. We see the child actors grow to their late teens/early twenties, mainly dealing with the waywardness of their mother, her bad husband choices and the usual growing pains. One problem for me was that it feels episodic, jumping ahead in time with gaps in the story line. But the characters are interesting, the scenes have the feeling of real life and it's worthwhile.


----------



## Vaneyes

aajj said:


> ^^^ I forgot about Christine Lahti. She was in a fine '80s movie, _Running on Empty_, about former '60s radicals trying to raise a family while keeping on the downlow from the authorities. _Local Hero _is a wonderful movie, seen it a couple of times. I have not seen _Housekeeping _but the novel it came from, by Marilynne Robinson, is beautifully written.
> 
> I watched _Boyhood_, a 2014 release. Maybe people here have heard of the novelty of the movie's production, that the same actors were filmed periodically over a twelve year period, with the footage edited together to create this two and a half hour fictional movie. We see the child actors grow to their late teens/early twenties, mainly dealing with the waywardness of their mother, her bad husband choices and the usual growing pains. One problem for me was that it feels episodic, jumping ahead in time with gaps in the story line. But the characters are interesting, the scenes have the feeling of real life and it's worthwhile.
> 
> View attachment 63125


Thanks, aajj, for your Boyhood (2014) thoughts. After the Globes, I researched it. A novel idea...those must be tried...just not with my money.

Do see Housekeeping (1987). Many poignant moments, as is the Bill Forsyth norm. I met him (same flight) when he was en route to begin this picture. Of course, I paid him huge Local Hero (1983) compliments. That little film's still in my Top 10. Wasn't Burt good in it? I never would have thought of that casting.:tiphat:


----------



## aajj

^^^ A novel idea and a risky one. Someone told me there was much ad-libbing in _Boyhood_, which if true they pulled off very well. I just wish the whole added up to more than the parts.

I'm reluctant to see _Housekeeping _because the novel remains vivid in my mind.

Oh yes indeed, Lancaster was good in LH, but he was _always _good. His golden years in the 1980s included others you may have seen, including _Atlantic City_ and _Field of Dreams_. He shined in those movies. _Atlantic City_ offered the largest role of the three and he ran with it, alongside young Susan Sarandon. I have not seen it in a long time but i remember a scene on the boardwalk where he is reminisicing about how everything was better in the old days, adding that the Atlantic Ocean was better in those days as well. His smaller roles in _Local Hero_ and _Field of Dreams_ could've felt like big-star cameos, but they did not, much to the advantage of those movies; Burt slid into the natural flow.

Peter Reigert, prior to Loca_l Hero_, was known for _Animal House_; quite a switch! When i saw LH in the theatre at the time i remember needing a few minutes to get past the AH association. He later made a fine "little" movie called _Crossing Delancey_. Oh, and he was on _The Sopranos_ for a while, recieving the honor of a belt-whipping from Tony.


----------



## Vaneyes

aajj said:


> ^^^ A novel idea and a risky one. Someone told me there was much ad-libbing in _Boyhood_, which if true they pulled off very well. I just wish the whole added up to more than the parts.
> 
> I'm reluctant to see _Housekeeping _because the novel remains vivid in my mind.
> 
> Oh yes indeed, Lancaster was good in LH, but he was _always _good. His golden years in the 1980s included others you may have seen, including _Atlantic City_ and _Field of Dreams_. He shined in those movies. _Atlantic City_ offered the largest role of the three and he ran with it, alongside young Susan Sarandon. I have not seen it in a long time but i remember a scene on the boardwalk where he is reminisicing about how everything was better in the old days, adding that the Atlantic Ocean was better in those days as well. His smaller roles in _Local Hero_ and _Field of Dreams_ could've felt like big-star cameos, but they did not, much to the advantage of those movies; Burt slid into the natural flow.
> 
> Peter Reigert, prior to Loca_l Hero_, was known for _Animal House_; quite a switch! When i saw LH in the theatre at the time i remember needing a few minutes to get past the AH association. He later made a fine "little" movie called _Crossing Delancey_. Oh, and he was on _The Sopranos_ for a while, recieving the honor of a belt-whipping from Tony.


We all have resistances. I was hesitant to see AH because I thought it might diminish some of my university memories. Nope, it didn't. It would if it were made now, however. The horror of that thought.

Yes to AC, mahvellous Burt vehicle. Didja see The Midnight Man (1974), with Burt as college cop? haha Charles Tyner probably upstaged Burt in that one. He upstaged everyone...'cept Strother Martin in Cool Hand Luke (1967).


----------



## aajj

^^^ I suspect AH would be far more tasteless and less funny if made today.

I have not seen The Midnight Man but it sounds worthwhile. Charles Tyner was not given enough to do in Cool Hand Luke to upstage Strother Martin and "what we have here is a failure to communicate." Tyner popped up in Jeremiah Johnson, a movie I love. IMDB also lists him in Harold & Maude, but I don't remember him in that one.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Sling Blade* (1996) Billy Bob Thornton's psychological buffet. Another classic little film.

"Karl's" Actors Studio 2002 interview:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=yv6KFRleUG0#t=13


----------



## aajj

I saw the '30s comedy _The Awful Truth_ on Turner Classic Movies last night. Seen it before, still a hoot, directed by Leo McCarey. Two versatile actors, Cary Grant and Irene Dunne. Those two are married, suspecting each other of cheating and she's going to dump him for doofus Ralph Bellamy? As if!


----------



## GreenMamba

Muerte de un Cyclista (Death of a Cyclist). Directed by Juan Antonio Bardem (Javier's uncle), 1955. Good movie.


----------



## hpowders

Enough Said
Julia Louis-Dreyfus
James Gandolfini

Mr. Gandolfini's last film.

Beautifully handled by two great pros.


----------



## tdc

A few recently viewed films:

*No Country for Old Men* - Coen brothers 
An excellent film and one that I will no doubt watch again many times.

*Intolerable Cruelty* - Coen brothers 
A lighter film, a little weaker than the other Coen bros films I've viewed thus far but still humorous and entertaining.

*Chinatown* - Roman Polanski 
A very good movie, I enjoyed it.


----------



## GreenMamba

aajj said:


> ^^^ I forgot about Christine Lahti. She was in a fine '80s movie, _Running on Empty_, about former '60s radicals trying to raise a family while keeping on the downlow from the authorities.


I'd forgotten about Running on Empty, but it is a good movie that gets lost in the shuffle of Sidney Lumet's other films. Judd Hirsch and River Phoenix...a very '80s cast.


----------



## aajj

GreenMamba said:


> I'd forgotten about Running on Empty, but it is a good movie that gets lost in the shuffle of Sidney Lumet's other films. Judd Hirsch and River Phoenix...a very '80s cast.


Also Martha Plimpton, who recently was on the goofy tv comedy, Raising Hope.


----------



## aajj

tdc said:


> A few recently viewed films:
> 
> *No Country for Old Men* - Coen brothers
> An excellent film and one that I will no doubt watch again many times.
> 
> *Intolerable Cruelty* - Coen brothers
> A lighter film, a little weaker than the other Coen bros films I've viewed thus far but still humorous and entertaining.
> 
> *Chinatown* - Roman Polanski
> A very good movie, I enjoyed it.


Billy Bob, Mr. Sling Blade, has a funny role in Intolerable Cruelty. He also starred in the very good Coen brothers The Man Who Wasn't There, where he fights it out with James Gandolfini's character.

Chinatown, love that one. Actors are always praised for gaining or losing weight for roles. Nicholson wore an ugly bandage on his nose for most of this movie.


----------



## DavidA

I saw the two Churchill Films The Gathering Storm and Into the Storm.

Both well made and informative but the first is better because is stars the great Albert Finney as Churchill. Brandon Gleeson is also good but Finney is incomparable.


----------



## samurai

*The Score,* starring Robert DeNiro, Marlon Brando, Edward Norton and Angela Basset. Tremendous turns by DeNiro and Norton as uncomfortable partners--and that's putting it mildly--in a heist of the customs house in Quebec for a priceless scepter. Norton's portrayal of a physically challenged person is incomparable. Without spoiling it for anybody who hasn't yet seen it, I'll only say that in the end, the double crosser gets his "just rewards". Tremendous film and story.


----------



## samurai

*Beowulf and Grendel,* starring Gerard Butler. Gives the "back story" to why Grendel is such a "monster", which I don't recall the epic poem having done. Now it's on to the book *Grendel,* by John Gardner. I thought the film was thoughtful and well executed; scenery is unmatched vis a vis its stark and snowy landscapes.


----------



## samurai

*Solomon Kane*, starring James Purefoy, Pete Postelwaite and Rachel Hurd. I don't know if the protagonist is supposed to be a comic book hero--one of the Watchmen, perhaps? --but this movie comes across as that type of black and white, good vs.evil type thing, with Solomon Kane able to "redeem his soul" after a life time of doing some questionable things to "earn a living" by becoming a champion of the weak. He forswears violence, but then finds in certain situations it is unavoidable if one wishes to accomplish good. A great warrior, this guy seems to have more lives than the proverbial cat. Has overtones of Jesus and the Crucifixion. Overall, though, I heartily enjoyed it.


----------



## GreenMamba

samurai said:


> *The Score,* starring Robert DeNiro, Edward Norton and Angela Basset. Tremendous turns by DeNiro and Norton as uncomfortable partners--and that's putting it mildly--in a heist of the customs house in Quebec for a priceless scepter. Norton's portrayal of a physically challenged person is incomparable. Without spoiling it for anybody who hasn't yet seen it, I'll only say that in the end, the double crosser gets his "just rewards". Tremendous film and story.


I didn't like the movie quite as much as you did, although it I think you can make a strong case that Norton was the best thing in a film that featured both DeNiro and Brando. Quite a feat.

It was directed by Frank Oz, and Brando apparently didn't take to being directed by Miss Piggy.


----------



## GreenMamba

*I Confess* (1953). I confess that despite being a Hitchcock fan, I hadn't even heard of this movie until recently.

BTW, another Quebec location (following up on The Score).


----------



## Vaneyes

samurai said:


> *The Score,* starring Robert DeNiro, Marlon Brando, Edward Norton and Angela Basset. Tremendous turns by DeNiro and Norton as uncomfortable partners--and that's putting it mildly--in a heist of the customs house in Quebec for a priceless scepter. Norton's portrayal of a physically challenged person is incomparable. Without spoiling it for anybody who hasn't yet seen it, I'll only say that in the end, the double crosser gets his "just rewards". Tremendous film and story.


Angela Bassett received a coupla minor awards notices for her acting. Not much can be said for the rest, which was largely a cash-grab. Not much of the $68M budget can be seen on the screen. The film grossed $113M worldwide. I imagine DVDs and the rest got it up to or past break even. It'll continue to garner curiosity seekers on TV showings for years to come.

Brando's last film, thank God. Since 1980, he'd become waste of space. I can sympathize with Miss Piggy aka Frank Oz for having to put up with "it". Ironically, Oz directed Michael Caine and Steve Martin in *Dirty Rotten Scoundrels* (1988), a remake of *The Bedtime Story *(1964) starring David Niven and Brando, and directed by Ralph Levy. Both were well done. I like them equally. However, both directors are lightweights in cinema. Voice-overs and TV, respectively.


----------



## Vaneyes

GreenMamba said:


> I didn't like the movie quite as much as you did, although it I think you can make a strong case that Norton was the best thing in a film that featured both DeNiro and Brando. Quite a feat.
> 
> It was directed by Frank Oz, and *Brando apparently didn't take to being directed by Miss Piggy*.


Some trivia speaking to that...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0227445/trivia


----------



## Blancrocher

"Elena," by Andrey Zvyagintsev. Continuing my survey of this fascinating director, since being blown away by Leviathan.

As with all of Zvyagintsev's films, this is beautifully shot. Interesting that the cinematographer, Mikhail Krichman, is making his career alongside Zyagintsev, only having made one film with another director (for which he won an award at the Venice Film Festival). Krichman was apparently an engineer before getting into the film business, and learned to shoot movies by reading magazines.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikhail_Krichman


----------



## Vaneyes

GreenMamba said:


> *I Confess* (1953). I confess that despite being a Hitchcock fan, I hadn't even heard of this movie until recently.
> 
> BTW, another Quebec location (following up on The Score).
> 
> View attachment 63465


1953, 'twas the end of a long dark Hitchcock era. We can see with Dial M for Murder (1954), Rear Window (1954), To Catch a Thief (1955), the new (and improved IMO) Hitchcock, as more whims, quirks, humor, and color, are applied.


----------



## Cosmos

L'Année dernière à Marienbad (Last Year at Marienbad), by Alain Resnais and Alain Robbe-Grillet

Really bizarre film, very metafictional. I'm still trying to piece it together


----------



## Pugg

*The Theory of Everything* , yesterday evening.
Eddie Redmayne so deserve to win the Oscar.
The film is very mediocre though .


----------



## Vaneyes

2014: Top 10 Earnings (Actors)*

1. Robert Downey Jr. $75M
2. Dwayne Johnson $52M
3. Bradley Cooper $46M
4. Leonardo DiCaprio $39M
5. Chris Hemsworth $37M
6. Liam Neeson $36M
7. Ben Affleck $35M
8. Christian Bale $35M
9. Will Smith $32M
10. Mark Wahlberg $32M

*timetobreak.com


----------



## Ingélou

The Lord of the Rings trilogy - we remembered that we'd ordered and received the dvds some months ago.
It was good that we remembered, because it got us through Taggart's illness last week.
I love the heroic stuff about elves and men. The hobbits I just put up with. 
But it was a big help. Thank you, Tolkien. :tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Ingélou said:


> The Lord of the Rings trilogy - we remembered that we'd ordered and received the dvds some months ago.
> It was good that we remembered, *because it got us through Taggart's illness last week.*I love the heroic stuff about elves and men. The hobbits I just put up with.
> But it was a big help. Thank you, Tolkien. :tiphat:


I think the Professor would have loved this.


----------



## Wood

Szumowska: Elles










Sturges: Bad day at Black Rock


----------



## aajj

^^^ Bad Day at Black Rock is one fine, gritty movie.



Vaneyes said:


> Angela Bassett received a coupla minor awards notices for her acting. Not much can be said for the rest, which was largely a cash-grab. Not much of the $68M budget can be seen on the screen. *The film grossed $113M worldwide. I imagine DVDs and the rest got it up to or past break even.* It'll continue to garner curiosity seekers on TV showings for years to come.
> 
> *Brando's last film, thank God. Since 1980, he'd become waste of space*. I can sympathize with Miss Piggy aka Frank Oz for having to put up with "it". Ironically, Oz directed Michael Caine and Steve Martin in *Dirty Rotten Scoundrels* (1988), a remake of *The Bedtime Story *(1964) starring David Niven and Brando, and directed by Ralph Levy. Both were well done. I like them equally. However, both directors are lightweights in cinema. Voice-overs and TV, respectively.


I saw The Score in the theatre. My friends nearly fell asleep. I stayed awake but thought it lagged. I thought better of it on a subsequent viewing that i DVR'd. Pretty good story and enough intrigue to hold my interest. Norton was the standout. As you say, it must've made its money primarily outside the U.S., DVDs, etc. At the time of release in the U.S. the movie came and went pretty quickly.

Brando was a zero in the movie, absolutely not worth the bother for his name value - whatever value it had left. His initial appearance bothers me. He gestures to De Niro, stretching his arms as if to say to the audience and not De Niro, "here it am, it's me, the one and only." Big whoop.


----------



## aajj

Vaneyes said:


> 2014: Top 10 Earnings (Actors)*
> 
> 1. Robert Downey Jr. $75M
> 2. Dwayne Johnson $52M
> 3. Bradley Cooper $46M
> 4. Leonardo DiCaprio $39M
> 5. Chris Hemsworth $37M
> 6. Liam Neeson $36M
> 7. Ben Affleck $35M
> 8. Christian Bale $35M
> 9. Will Smith $32M
> 10. Mark Wahlberg $32M
> 
> *timetobreak.com


Downey was almost dead not too long ago and now he sits on top of the world.


----------



## Vaneyes

aajj said:


> Downey was almost dead not too long ago and now he sits on top of the world.


Don't give up on him yet. 

"Top of the world" is reserved for...


Bill Gates, American, Microsoft (software) - $76billion
Carlos Slim Helu, Mexican, Grupo Carso (telecoms) - $72billion 
Amancio Ortega, Spanish, Zara (fashion retail) - $64billion
Warren Buffett, American, Berkshire Hathaway (investments) - $58billion
Larry Ellison, American, Oracle (technology) - $48billion 
Charles Koch, American, Koch Industries (diversified) $40billion
David Koch, American, Koch Industries (diversified) - $40billion
Sheldon Adelson, American, Las Vegas Sands (casinos) - $38billion
Christy Walton, American, Walmart (retail) - $37billion
Jim Walton, American, Walmart (retail) - $35billion


(Courtesy of Daily Mail UK)
​


----------



## Figleaf

Saw the Shaun the Sheep movie for my daughter's sixth birthday treat. It had the usual problem that short TV programmes have when they go feature length, i.e. fewer laughs per minute and lots of dullish action sequences which seem to be filmmakers' idea of what 'family entertainment' is about- the latest Spongebob movie seems to be another example of this. Anyway, the little one loved it, and the animation was stunning. It's rare to find something all my children want to watch as the girls are nine and six, and the boy is fourteen.


----------



## aajj

Vaneyes said:


> Don't give up on him yet.
> 
> "Top of the world" is reserved for...
> 
> 
> Bill Gates, American, Microsoft (software) - $76billion
> Carlos Slim Helu, Mexican, Grupo Carso (telecoms) - $72billion
> Amancio Ortega, Spanish, Zara (fashion retail) - $64billion
> Warren Buffett, American, Berkshire Hathaway (investments) - $58billion
> Larry Ellison, American, Oracle (technology) - $48billion
> Charles Koch, American, Koch Industries (diversified) $40billion
> David Koch, American, Koch Industries (diversified) - $40billion
> Sheldon Adelson, American, Las Vegas Sands (casinos) - $38billion
> Christy Walton, American, Walmart (retail) - $37billion
> Jim Walton, American, Walmart (retail) - $35billion
> 
> 
> (Courtesy of Daily Mail UK)
> ​


Ha! You're talking about an entirely different world.


----------



## Albert7

Planning to see Mordecai with Johnny Depp with my stepdad and John this weekend.


----------



## PetrB

aajj said:


> Ha! You're talking about an entirely different world.


Yeah, _real_ wealth vs. the glittery-eyed-awed notion of wealth dancing in the head of a paisano.


----------



## Guest

Birdman.

Brilliant film. Rollercoaster ride as Michael Keaton struggles under the pressure of trying to create a worthwhile meaning in his life. Some very funny stuff in there but a lot of intense, dark sentiments (and the occasional dash of fantasy). Great soundtrack too, mostly unaccompanied drum kit.


----------



## Art Rock

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, on TV. Amazing.


----------



## Guest

Art Rock said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind, on TV. Amazing.


I really liked it too.

_Transcendence_, on TV. Pretty hopeless mess, really, with a decent cast (Jonny Depp, Paul Bettany, Rebecca Hall) let down by clunky script and 3rd rate direction


----------



## Albert7

Gonna see this comic movie in theaters this afternoon:


----------



## Jos

Margin call, 2011 with Kevin Spacey, Jeremy Irons, Demi Moore

The beauty of capitalism, and the dangers of it !!

Tonight I'm gonna watch an old favourite with my son : "Lola rennt"


----------



## Jos

albertfallickwang said:


> Gonna see this comic movie in theaters this afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 63885


That one is on the agenda too, as my son is very much into Bond and Ocean type of films (as I am )
Liked the trailers


----------



## Guest

Two films of no import whatsoever:
a) The Equalizer
b) John Wick.
I enjoyed both thoroughly.


----------



## SimonNZ

Electric Boogaloo:The Cannon Films Story

An unexpectedly funny insider history of Golan-Globus, the 80's schlockmeisters of cheap Porkys-esque sexploitation and cheaper knockoff action films. Jaw-dropping examples from all the now forgotten rubbish that used to be unavoidable on downmarket film screens and in early video stores, and a useful alternate social history of that decade now that we, thankfully, prefer to remember only the best.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Kieran

Fearless, with Jet Li, a superior chop socky flick, quite moving in parts, a redemption tale with high wire stunts. I must admit to enjoying oriental films like this, they're beautifully filmed and often contain a powerhouse message, alongside the kicks and battles...


----------



## Guest

Kieran said:


> Fearless, with Jet Li, a superior chop socky flick, quite moving in parts, a redemption tale with high wire stunts. I must admit to enjoying oriental films like this, they're beautifully filmed and often contain a powerhouse message, alongside the kicks and battles...


I'm partial to a serving of this stylee: Crouching Tiger, Hero, Flying Daggers spring to mind.


----------



## Albert7

Jos said:


> That one is on the agenda too, as my son is very much into Bond and Ocean type of films (as I am )
> Liked the trailers


Wow this is like Puccini. Lots of violence, sacrilege, and good suits. Dark comedy and Bond references to Roger Moore. Colin Firth was great. Lots of language like a Guy Ritchie movie.


----------



## PetrB

Wolf of Wall Street. (via Netflix)

An orgy of the rougher 'lower class' in a hotbed glut of stock trading, sales, insider trading, etc. 

The whole thing I think a lot closer to a certain class of trader than many would like to admit to, and done at the edge of an extreme where most of it is uproariously funny.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ridley Scott's "Prometheus." Space-opera horror schlock, with mythic qualities. Enjoying reading the obsessives' interpretations on Reddit.


----------



## Kieran

dogen said:


> I'm partial to a serving of this stylee: Crouching Tiger, Hero, Flying Daggers spring to mind.


Crouching Tiger is one of my favourite films. Another great Asian movie, Twilight Samurai.

Just watching Live and Let Die on telly now, kinda racist and dated and overblown but I'm still enjoying it in a gory nostalgic way. Nostalgic, because I remember it from childhood, not because I used to be "racist and dated and overblown..."


----------



## DeepR

Rewatching all the Star Wars in storyline order, only the last one to go. My girlfriend is watching them for the first time. 
I still enjoy them for what they are. The first two are pretty bad, but the third had redeeming qualities and was nicely connected to the original trilogy.


----------



## Guest

Kieran said:


> Crouching Tiger is one of my favourite films. Another great Asian movie, Twilight Samurai.
> 
> Just watching Live and Let Die on telly now, kinda racist and dated and overblown but I'm still enjoying it in a gory nostalgic way. Nostalgic, because I remember it from childhood, not because I used to be "racist and dated and overblown..."


It's OK, that was in the days before racism was bad. 

I've not heard of Twilight Samurai, will log it for future reference. Crouching Tiger is one of my favourites too; watched it several times and once is enough for most films.


----------



## Kieran

dogen said:


> It's OK, that was in the days before racism was bad.
> 
> I've not heard of Twilight Samurai, will log it for future reference. Crouching Tiger is one of my favourites too; watched it several times and once is enough for most films.


Twilight Samurai is quite a sad tale, in some respects. It's been a while since I watched it but I see it's on netflix so I might give it another spin. Also, War of the Arrows and Dragon. Dragon had a great idea for a story, it's a really good film...


----------



## Albert7

What about movies that you refuse to see?

I know that I won't be seeing this:


----------



## Guest

_*No Good Deed*_. A massive waste of Idris Elba's talents.


----------



## geralmar

Scooby-Doo! and the Witch's Ghost (1999)
Scooby-Doo on Zombie Island (1998)

Surprisingly violent for Scooby Doo cartoons: people die; get dragged off to hell, and monsters are real. Not the Scooby from the '60s.


----------



## Albert7

Kontrapunctus said:


> _*No Good Deed*_. A massive waste of Idris Elba's talents.


Sorry to hear that. Stringer Bell is still my fav character off The Wire.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Onibaba (The Devil Hag), directed by Kaneto Shindo, 1964

A black and white Japanese historic horror (also rather erotic) film...


----------



## omega

Good, although not excellent; some hilarious moments of dark humour, but the film is somehow repetitive.


----------



## Albert7

wanting to see this


----------



## SimonNZ

Game Of Thrones, Season Four

Two episodes away from finishing this in one day. No work tomorrow, so i think I'll push on to 3am.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re 87th Annual Academy Awards (February 22, 2015). some trivia...

http://www.etonline.com/awards/osca...u_need_to_know_about_the_2015_oscar_nominees/


----------



## hpowders

Mysterious Skin
Joseph Gordon-Levitt

Child abuse and the young male prostitute scene.

Well-handled.


----------



## Albert7

I really need to catch up now.



SimonNZ said:


> Game Of Thrones, Season Four
> 
> Two episodes away from finishing this in one day. No work tomorrow, so i think I'll push on to 3am.


----------



## Polyphemus

Interstellar.









Dreadful waste of time and talent.


----------



## Vaneyes

Polyphemus said:


> Interstellar.
> 
> View attachment 64206
> 
> 
> Dreadful waste of time and talent.


Not to mention the $165M it cost to make. But, as of February 15, it's made $671.9M. And, IMDb shows a 8.8 viewer rating. So who are we to judge. Hollywood wins again.


----------



## aajj

_The Grand Budapest Hotel_. From Wes Anderson (_Rushmore _ and _The Royal Tenenbaums_ were a hoot), i expected it to be quirky, understatedly funny and touching, and it was. Unlike too many recent movies that unnecessarily run over two hours, this one runs an efficient 100 minutes, bubbles along without wasting a minute.


----------



## aajj

Vaneyes said:


> Re 87th Annual Academy Awards (February 22, 2015). some trivia...
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/awards/osca...u_need_to_know_about_the_2015_oscar_nominees/


This is the only awards show that I watch. Not because I think it's worth a damn but because it's an annual habit of mine and a form of penance as it drones on endlessly. I similarly used to watch Cecil B. DeMille's _The Ten Commandments_ each year as a form of penance.


----------



## Polyphemus

Vaneyes said:


> Not to mention the $165M it cost to make. But, as of February 15, it's made $671.9M. And, IMDb shows a 8.8 viewer rating. So who are we to judge. Hollywood wins again.


No accounting for taste. But then Mr McConaughey is certainly box office.


----------



## Vaneyes

aajj said:


> _The Grand Budapest Hotel_. From Wes Anderson (_Rushmore _ and _The Royal Tenenbaums_ were a hoot), i expected it to be quirky, understatedly funny and touching, and it was. Unlike too many recent movies that unnecessarily run over two hours, this one runs an efficient 100 minutes, bubbles along without wasting a minute.
> 
> View attachment 64213


Now, I'll be expecting you to watch, 'Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel'.

http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2015/02/18/second-best-exotic-marigold-hotel-richard-gere/


----------



## Vaneyes

aajj said:


> This is the only awards show that I watch. Not because I think it's worth a damn but because it's an annual habit of mine and a form of penance as it drones on endlessly. I similarly used to watch Cecil B. DeMille's _The Ten Commandments_ each year as a form of penance.


I watch Golden Globes and Oscars. Even their Red Carpets.


----------



## scratchgolf

I just finished *Labor Day (2013)*. What a wonderful and touching film. A true breath of fresh air as far as recent films are concerned. And speaking of great movies, I'm about to start *No Country for Old Men*, which I consider to be one of the greatest cinematic achievements of the last 25 years. The depth and hillbilly wisdom of that movie are profound. It may be one of the greatest movies ever made.


----------



## Albert7

scratchgolf said:


> I just finished *Labor Day (2013)*. What a wonderful and touching film. A true breath of fresh air as far as recent films are concerned. And speaking of great movies, I'm about to start *No Country for Old Men*, which I consider to be one of the greatest cinematic achievements of the last 25 years. The depth and hillbilly wisdom of that movie are profound. It may be one of the greatest movies ever made.


For the Coen Brothers A Serious Man is my favorite.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Just finished watching Fargo (the TV Series)
Simply Amazing.
Martin Freeman and Billy Bob Thornton put in 2 of the best performances I've ever seen on the small screen.


----------



## aajj

Vaneyes said:


> Now, I'll be expecting you to watch, 'Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel'.
> 
> http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2015/02/18/second-best-exotic-marigold-hotel-richard-gere/


I thought you were joking and then i saw the link! I will watch if you're one of the Executive Producers and promise to get rid of Richard Gere.


----------



## aajj

Vaneyes said:


> I watch Golden Globes and Oscars. Even their Red Carpets.


Yes, the Red Carpet silliness is a guilty pleasure, there i said it. :tiphat:

And don't forget the coverage of the parties _after _the Oscars!


----------



## aajj

albertfallickwang said:


> For the Coen Brothers A Serious Man is my favorite.


A brilliant movie, one of theirs that tends to be over-looked.


----------



## DeepR

Has anyone seen the movie "Threads"?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090163/

I'm planning to watch it, if it's as grim and horrifying as some of the reviewers say it is, wish me luck!


----------



## Antiquarian

Pirates! In an Adventure with Scientists. Great animated film by Aardman. There is so much to look at in the film!


----------



## Blancrocher

Brazil, directed by Terry Gilliam. Orwellian future, with a lot of goofiness thrown in. Surprised I hadn't seen it before--I liked it.


----------



## KenOC

And Brazil has Robert de Niro!


----------



## Blancrocher

KenOC said:


> And Brazil has Robert de Niro!


Not in the role he wanted, apparently, by the way. He'd wanted the part of Jack Lint.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazil_(1985_film)


----------



## Guest

DeepR said:


> Has anyone seen the movie "Threads"?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090163/
> 
> I'm planning to watch it, if it's as grim and horrifying as some of the reviewers say it is, wish me luck!


Yes, when it was released in 1984. It was grim, but in a "depressing vision of the future" way, not a gruesome horror way.


----------



## SimonNZ

DeepR said:


> Has anyone seen the movie "Threads"?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090163/
> 
> I'm planning to watch it, if it's as grim and horrifying as some of the reviewers say it is, wish me luck!


I wont ever be able to watch it. That came out when I was thirteen during the Reagan/Andropov era, and I sincerely believed at the time that that was an inevitability. Likewise the movie The Day After: I've seen bits of it but never the whole film.

on a more positive note: watched last night:










This Property Is Condemned (1966)

Sydney Pollack's directorial debut, and very self-assured it is. Also his first of seven collaborations with Robert Redford. Based on a one act Tennesse Williams play, which I think must be the framing device that here make up the start and end of the film. Natalie Wood gets shown up as an actress by the young Mary Badham (Scout from To Kill A Mocking Bird), who steals every scene she's in and makes one wish she'd stayed in acting.


----------



## Vaneyes

2015 Oscars swag bag includes a vibrator. 

http://money.cnn.com/2015/02/19/luxury/oscars-2015-swag-bag/index.html


----------



## Vesteralen

"La Fille du Sonneur" 1906

Ten minute silent melodrama with typical over-emoting.

The print was very good. The best thing about it is that it took a plot that, if done ten years later, would have taken 70 minutes, and reduced it to the absolute essentials. The quick edit from one scene with an infant to the next with the same child age eight or so was a little abrupt...but, hey...it was early days...


----------



## Vesteralen

"A Winter Straw Ride" 1906 (Edison)

Bunch of crazy turn-of-the-century teenagers and twenty-somethings (about 75% female) slipping, sliding, throwing snow-balls.
Never knew people could have that much fun in black-and-white.


----------



## Figleaf

Vesteralen said:


> "La Fille du Sonneur" 1906
> 
> Ten minute silent melodrama with typical over-emoting.
> 
> The print was very good. The best thing about it is that it took a plot that, if done ten years later, would have taken 70 minutes, and reduced it to the absolute essentials. The quick edit from one scene with an infant to the next with the same child age eight or so was a little abrupt...but, hey...it was early days...


Vesteralen, thank you for sharing those films, which I hadn't seen before. The Edison one was great: it's always nice to see people in those days behaving with joyous abandon, as they always look so darn miserable in photographs!  And I was astounded by the quality of the print in "La Fille du Sonneur"- it's not uncommon for films made thirty years later not to look as crisp and clear as that one does. And you've got to love the bit at 5.30 when Evil Sideburns Guy, gesticulating wildy, accidentally strikes the 'wall' behind him and it ripples!


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. June Fairchild (68):angel:. It'd be nice if the Oscars' In Memoriam remembered her, but doubt it will happen.

http://www.latimes.com/local/obituaries/la-me-june-fairchild-20150219-story.html


----------



## aajj

^^^ 
What an interesting and tragic life. I never heard of her but I did see _Up in Smoke_ and _Thunderbolt & Lightfoot_ a million years ago.


----------



## aajj

Vaneyes said:


> 2015 Oscars swag bag includes a vibrator.
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2015/02/19/luxury/oscars-2015-swag-bag/index.html


Good grief, a time capsule of celebrity excess is in the swag bag. Article does not specify if the vibrator is for all bags or only the women's.


----------



## aajj

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 64337
> 
> 
> Brazil, directed by Terry Gilliam. Orwellian future, with a lot of goofiness thrown in. Surprised I hadn't seen it before--I liked it.


Very good and crazy movie, as expected from a Python alumnus. The De Niro appearance is interesting because of his small-ish role, long before he was accepting every role offered to him and sleepwalking through his scenes.


----------



## Figleaf

aajj said:


> Good grief, a time capsule of celebrity excess is in the swag bag. Article does not specify if the vibrator is for all bags or only the women's.


I heard they can be good for men as well  It's certainly one way of passing the time at a boring awards ceremony...


----------



## SimonNZ

How are the women going to react to getting "hair follicle stimulant"?


----------



## Vesteralen

Figleaf said:


> And you've got to love the bit at 5.30 when Evil Sideburns Guy, gesticulating wildy, accidentally strikes the 'wall' behind him and it ripples!


 I missed that. There are tons of hilarious moments like that in pre-1910 movies.

As for over-emoting (or, is just "emoting" sufficient?) - a lot of people think all silent movies were like that. Outside of some of the comedies, that kept up that style on purpose, it pretty much fell out of fashion completely by WWI. I think the Danes may have been the first to use realistic acting techniques in silent films. But, the British were on to it early as well. In the US, it probably dates to 1909 or 1910 with some (not all) of the Griffith films.

But, the melodrama I referenced above was a French film from 1906, and very much in the chew-the-scenery mold.


----------



## Vaneyes

Figleaf said:


> I heard they can be good for men as well  It's certainly one way of passing the time at a boring awards ceremony...


Yes, for Hollywood, everything's unisexual.


----------



## Fox

*Werckmeister Harmonies* (2000) ~ *Béla Tarr*

My favourite Béla Tarr film and in my opinion his best.​


----------



## Albert7

Fox said:


> *Werckmeister Harmonies* (2000) ~ *Béla Tarr*
> 
> My favourite Béla Tarr film and in my opinion his best.​


Better than the Turin Horse?  I haven't seen either yet.


----------



## TresPicos

For the last couple of weeks, one of the Swedish TV channels has been showing a series of animal-related sci-fi movies. So far, I've seen Sharknado, Sharknado 2 and Robocroc. It has been entertaining to some extent, but at the same time, my mind goes numb and my soul withers. I don't know why I keep watching. There must be more to life than this... 






And there is! Next week: Dragon Wasps!


----------



## GreenMamba

This (Fred Zinnemann, 1953):


----------



## Fox

albertfallickwang said:


> Better than the Turin Horse?  I haven't seen either yet.


Yes in my opinion it is better than the Turin Horse even though I enjoyed the Turin Horse, which I won't discus as you haven't seen it. Werckmeister Harmonies on the other hand is one of a select few works of art that take me to a special place in my mind, I don't know how or why...


----------



## brotagonist

_What was the last film you watched?_

What a morbid question  I hope to see many, many more yet


----------



## Albert7

The Interview on DVD with my dad and Ben... so funnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyy!

James Franco gets props from me. Seth Rogen being the straight man in this action slapstick.

Very observant comedy.


----------



## Albert7

Fox said:


> Yes in my opinion it is better than the Turin Horse even though I enjoyed the Turin Horse, which I won't discus as you haven't seen it. Werckmeister Harmonies on the other hand is one of a select few works of art that take me to a special place in my mind, I don't know how or why...


Awesome will check both out. Hope that I can find both on iTunes.


----------



## Guest

I watched about 90 out of the 164 minutes of _*Boyhood*_ before I turned it off. I thought it was boring, pointless, horribly acted, and had a pathetic script. To me it was terribly over-hyped and hugely disappointing.


----------



## Fox

Kontrapunctus said:


> I watched about 90 out of the 164 minutes of _*Boyhood*_ before I turned it off. I thought it was boring, pointless, horribly acted, and had a pathetic script. To me it was terribly over-hyped and hugely disappointing.


I couldn't get by the trailer kudos to you my friend for lasting 90 minutes. :tiphat:

Regards,

Fox


----------



## SimonNZ

I thought the "Honest Trailer" for Boyhood pretty much reflected my view of the film (which I reviewed upthread):


----------



## Albert7

I would like to see this film soon:


----------



## Vaneyes

Just when I thought Oscars telecasts couldn't get any smellier, along comes a lame three-name host to help flush ratings even further. Estimates, 12 to 15% below 2014.

Calling Ricky Gervais for 2016 and beyond. Only the former Golden Globes hitman can pull this mess out of its spiralling dive.


----------



## Guest

albertfallickwang said:


> I would like to see this film soon:


Oscars or not, I thought it was a (truly!) fantastic film in many ways.


----------



## aajj

Vaneyes said:


> Just when I thought Oscars telecasts couldn't get any smellier, along comes a lame three-name host to help flush ratings even further. Estimates, 12 to 15% below 2014.
> 
> Calling Ricky Gervais for 2016 and beyond. Only the former Golden Globes hitman can pull this mess out of its spiralling dive.


I thought Harris would do a good job - alas no! He didn't seem comfotable and many of his jokes and bits simply fell flat. The whole telecast was a bore - no surprise - but it felt even more irrelevant than previous years. Maybe i was even less in the mood for self-congratulatory Hollywood than usual. With the swag bags containing vibrators, the proceedings should've been a bit more energetic.


----------



## Vaneyes

aajj said:


> I thought Harris would do a good job - alas no! He didn't seem comfotable and many of his jokes and bits simply fell flat. The whole telecast was a bore - no surprise - but it felt even more irrelevant than previous years. Maybe i was even less in the mood for self-congratulatory Hollywood than usual. With the swag bags containing vibrators, the proceedings should've been a bit more energetic.


The "carpets" and "afters" were no good either, with ever increasing emphasis on fashion, and the obvious.

Academy took big hits for the omission of Joan Rivers and others for In Memoriam. Variety intimated that Academy played their favorites for the telecast, and relegated others to their online gallery (which is frequently interrupted for Academy fashion category adverts). June Fairchild didn't even warrant that.

http://variety.com/2015/film/news/oscars-2015-in-memoriam-joan-rivers-snubbed-1201439207/


----------



## Vaneyes

Oscars creepy uncle?

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/creepy-john-travolta-strokes-idina-5213479


----------



## Vaneyes

Ricky Gervais *✔* @*rickygervais* 
Follow 
Next year's Oscars audience when I host 
2:44 AM - 23 Feb 2015


----------



## KenOC

Just finished the last episode of Breaking Bad. A fitting end for Walter, a man of mixed motivations but impressive in his way. He came a long way from having his students watch him clean their tires in the carwash...


----------



## Vaneyes

I've watched one episode of its spinoff, Better Call Saul. Didn't impress, but maybe it's too early to throw in the towel.


----------



## Cosmos

I'm glad others here agree with my assessment of Boyhood: interesting idea, badly executed. Overall, a boring film

But I did finally get around to seeing Her. For what it is, it's a great film. Only real complaint is that, for most of the movie, it doesn't feel like a relationship between a man and his computer. Minus a few scenes at the beginning and the end, this same story could be told about a long distance relationship with a couple on the phone the whole time. IMO, a more interesting idea would be that a man installs this operating system that helps him organize and manage his life, and it helps him become more socially active in a way, and he starts to fall in love with it, but is rudely awakened by the fact that the computer does not and cannot love him back.
But the film itself is gorgeous


----------



## Antiquarian

The Grand Budapest Hotel by Wes Anderson. 
Loved it.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> I've watched one episode of its spinoff, Better Call Saul. Didn't impress, but maybe it's too early to throw in the towel.


I'm really _trying_ to like it since _Breaking Bad_ is one of my all-time favorite shows, but it's hard. I've watched two episodes...if the 3rd isn't better, then I'm pulling the plug. He was funny in 5 minute bits on BB, but I don't think he can carry a full show. Plus, the writing and directing are not nearly as good as BB's.


----------



## Blancrocher

Spring Breakers, directed by Harmony Korine. Surprised this one wasn't more popular--I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm really _trying_ to like it since _Breaking Bad_ is one of my all-time favorite shows, but it's hard. I've watched two episodes...if the 3rd isn't better, then I'm pulling the plug. He was funny in 5 minute bits on BB, but I don't think he can carry a full show. Plus, the writing and directing are not nearly as good as BB's.


Last night, I watched another episode I'd recorded. Came away with the same empty meal feeling. "Mike" from Breaking Bad as a parking lot attendant makes no sense. Who cares about what happened six years before Breaking Bad, I guess, is what I'm trying to say.

I can't believe the great ratings the show's supposedly getting. Vince Gilligan or no Vince Gilligan, if something of interest doesn't start happening soon, I'm out of it. And likely AMC will be, too, as far as a second season is concerned.


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 64845
> 
> 
> Spring Breakers, directed by Harmony Korine. Surprised this one wasn't more popular--I thought it was pretty good.


I've got enough spring break memories to tide me over.


----------



## Vesteralen

Another French film from 1906 directed by Capellani - "Poor Mother". Kind of state-of-the-art editing (obviously, for its time) in the first half. Maudlin as the story was, I didn't know whether I was supposed to laugh or cry when the woman put down her glass and drank right out of the bottle.....


----------



## Levanda

To keep myself polite I was never in favour of Oscars film but I changed my mind, I watched Polish film "Ida" I enjoyed maybe little to secular for me. Beautiful shots and acting is stand up on high level.


----------



## GioCar

_A Pigeon Sat on a Branch Reflecting on Existence_ by the Swedish director Roy Andersson

One of the most stimulating films I have seen in recent years.
A mixture of Bunuel, Jacques Tati and Monty Python. Irresistible!


----------



## Albert7

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 64845
> 
> 
> Spring Breakers, directed by Harmony Korine. Surprised this one wasn't more popular--I thought it was pretty good.


I love that movie. And it's like crazy anarchy. Still odd seeing Selena Gomez acting however.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Edge of Tomorrow* (2014), starring Tom Cruise and Emily Blunt. Directed by Doug Limon (The Bourne Identity). This turkey (another nonsensical Inception-type movie) was as bad as the trailer viewed many months ago. I only watched for Emily, but with all that equipment on her....

IMDb movie-raters give it 8.0.


----------



## aajj

^^^ 
The three Bourne movies were excellent; too bad the director could not follow-up with this movie.

If you want to see Emily sans equipment but playing a nasty character, try _The Devil Wears Prada_.


----------



## hpowders

*Australia*
Nicole Kidman, Hugh Jackman
Epic tale of discrimination and war.
Some nice Bach and Elgar on the soundtrack.


----------



## Albert7

Vaneyes said:


> Last night, I watched another episode I'd recorded. Came away with the same empty meal feeling. "Mike" from Breaking Bad as a parking lot attendant makes no sense. Who cares about what happened six years before Breaking Bad, I guess, is what I'm trying to say.
> 
> I can't believe the great ratings the show's supposedly getting. Vince Gilligan or no Vince Gilligan, if something of interest doesn't start happening soon, I'm out of it. And likely AMC will be, too, as far as a second season is concerned.


Second season has already been planned.

http://www.cinemablend.com/television/Better-Call-Saul-Season-2-Go-Series-Premiere-Delayed-64782.html


----------



## SimonNZ

John Wick

There was a joke on The Cosby Show an age ago now, where Bill Cosby demurred at his son's description of an action film he's just been to: "The bad guys steal the hero's car and he's got to get it back, but you don't really notice that."

In this one they also killed his dog - so its got multiple layers.

Does exactly what it says on the tin, though. Its well made action, if little else.


----------



## Albert7

I really really want to see the movie Mr. Turner directed by Mike Leigh. It looks to be awesome and I love artist movies.


----------



## samurai

Via* Netflix**, Bluray,** Game of Thrones, Season # 4.* I screen disc # 3 tonight; can't get enough of either the filmed version or its book counterparts. I anxiously await the final book in the series, *The Winds of Winter,* hopefully to be issued next year?
The final disc {# 4} is already winging its way to me; should have it by tomorrow, or Friday by the latest.


----------



## GreenMamba

*Boyhood*. Took some flack up thread, but I thought it was excellent.


----------



## Albert7

GreenMamba said:


> *Boyhood*. Took some flack up thread, but I thought it was excellent.


What parts did you like about it?


----------



## GreenMamba

albertfallickwang said:


> What parts did you like about it?


Everything, really. Maybe a couple of dodgy details, but it was so natural. Richard Linklater doesn't exactly overload his films with plot, but I like that he doesn't force anything. What he gets right is how passive childhood is, how much of it is sitting and listening to adults and older kids lecture or bully you.


----------



## Albert7

GreenMamba said:


> Everything, really. Maybe a couple of dodgy details, but it was so natural. Richard Linklater doesn't exactly overload his films with plot, but I like that he doesn't force anything. What he gets right is how passive childhood is, how much of it is sitting and listening to adults and older kids lecture or bully you.


Fascinating... so is the experience of watching it similar to listening to Morton Feldman? Meditative and languorous? I really need to buy the DVD then.


----------



## GreenMamba

albertfallickwang said:


> Fascinating... so is the experience of watching it similar to listening to Morton Feldman? Meditative and languorous? I really need to buy the DVD then.


I don't know if I'd compare it to Feldman. It's a movie, after all. You could rent the movie rather than throw money down on a DVD (as there are clearly those who dislike it).


----------



## MagneticGhost

Watched Mr Turner last night - Mike Leigh biopic about JMW Turner, the artist.
Very good film - Timothy Spall put in an amazing performance as always.
Recommended - one of Leigh's best films.


----------



## hpowders

*Before I Go To Sleep*

Nicole Kidman
Colin Firth

Big movie stars slumming here. A dreadful, ludicrous mess.


----------



## Albert7

MagneticGhost said:


> Watched Mr Turner last night - Mike Leigh biopic about JMW Turner, the artist.
> Very good film - Timothy Spall put in an amazing performance as always.
> Recommended - one of Leigh's best films.


I am excited to check this one out. I love movies about artists.


----------



## Vaneyes

Tough crash for Indiana Jones.

http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/05/harrison-ford-plane-crash-landing-golf-course-santa-monica/


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Tough crash for Indiana Jones.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/05/harrison-ford-plane-crash-landing-golf-course-santa-monica/


One would think it was the Pope given the extensive cable coverage.


----------



## Albert7

Vaneyes said:


> Tough crash for Indiana Jones.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/05/harrison-ford-plane-crash-landing-golf-course-santa-monica/


Private planes are scary to ride in, methinks.


----------



## SimonNZ

Hannah Arendt

Reminds me of a review I once wrote on another forum for The Life Of Emile Zola (1937 Academy Best Picture winner), which is similarly frustrated by the film medium's inability to portray the life of the mind, which is largely the very undramatic sitting at a desk for hours on end. Both films choose to opt for tried and true courtroom drama as the central focus: the Dreyfus trial in the earlier film, and the Eichmann trial an subsequent publication controversy which makes up the entirety of this film and student lectures delivered courtroom-statement style.

Like the earlier film which mentions only two of Zola's books (the two that provided the most controversy, natch) and never mentions the concept of naturalism or even the ambitions of the "Rougon-Macquart" project, so here Arendt is presented as famous only for one book, Eichmann In Jerusalem, with a brief mention of one other, but no mention at all of her larger philosophical work which her reputation actually rests on or of important concepts like "vita activa".

Its better than the Zola film, but I wouldn't praise it much beyond that.


----------



## hpowders

*The Invisible Woman*
Ralph Fiennes
Felicity Jones

Dickens' extra-marital affair directed by Mr. Fiennes in an intelligent manner, revealing some not so admirable character traits of the great novelist.


----------



## Albert7

Crossing my fingers that Mr. Turner will still be in theaters next week here. Other films I want to see include:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NH10
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detective_Byomkesh_Bakshy!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hot_Pursuit_(2015_film)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avengers:_Age_of_Ultron


----------



## KenOC

Watched "All is Lost" tonight, a solo movie with Robert Redford. A history of successive calamities while sailing alone in the Indian Ocean. No dialog. Not bad, but far from "Cast Away," a movie of the same genre.


----------



## DavidA

Saw the broadcast from the RSC of Shakespeare's "Much Ado About Nothing." Outstanding in very way


----------



## hpowders

*The Homesman*

Tommy Lee Jones, Hilary Swank

A haunting, but brutal tale of the Nebraska Territory, once upon a time, directed brilliantly by Mr. Jones.


----------



## GreenMamba

*Shoot the Piano Player*, Truffaut, 1960.


----------



## hpowders

*My Old Lady*
Kevin Kline, Maggie Smith, Kristin Scott Thomas.

Not always convincing, but worth seeing.


----------



## realdealblues

Aguirre, The Wrath Of God (1972)

View attachment 65911


Director: Werner Herzog
Starring: Klaus Kinski

This was one of the few Herzog films I hadn't seen. I keep seeing it ranked as one of the greatest films of all time and while I agree it is a great film, it's not a film I really enjoyed watching per say. The acting is great, the photography and location are wonderful, but it's more of an artistic film with subjective overtones rather than a plot driven narrative. It's a film about obsession in my opinion and like may of Herzog's films it's about someone who wants to be remembered through some great achievement, but who is ultimately crushed by their own obsession. It's worth seeing, but I don't think it will be something that will require multiple viewings, at least from me.


----------



## Albert7

GreenMamba said:


> *Shoot the Piano Player*, Truffaut, 1960.


Ten thumbs up for a solid Criterion Collection movie .


----------



## Figleaf

Vesteralen said:


> Another French film from 1906 directed by Capellani - "Poor Mother". Kind of state-of-the-art editing (obviously, for its time) in the first half. Maudlin as the story was,* I didn't know whether I was supposed to laugh or cry* when the woman put down her glass and drank right out of the bottle.....


You are heartless! :lol: I cried like a baby from the moment the poor child fell out of the window. It doesn't help that she looked about the same age as my littlest daughter. Very interesting as a bit of cinema history though. Thanks once again for the recommendation!


----------



## Albert7

realdealblues said:


> Aguirre, The Wrath Of God (1972)
> 
> View attachment 65911
> 
> 
> Director: Werner Herzog
> Starring: Klaus Kinski
> 
> This was one of the few Herzog films I hadn't seen. I keep seeing it ranked as one of the greatest films of all time and while I agree it is a great film, it's not a film I really enjoyed watching per say. The acting is great, the photography and location are wonderful, but it's more of an artistic film with subjective overtones rather than a plot driven narrative. It's a film about obsession in my opinion and like may of Herzog's films it's about someone who wants to be remembered through some great achievement, but who is ultimately crushed by their own obsession. It's worth seeing, but I don't think it will be something that will require multiple viewings, at least from me.


I have been meaning to watch this masterwork for quite some time now. Hopefully this summer I can focus on that for sure.


----------



## hpowders

*Sliver*
Sharon Stone, William Baldwin

Poor attempt at Hitchcockian suspense.


----------



## Vronsky

*Fitzcarraldo*









Fitzcarraldo (1982)


----------



## Vesteralen

Getting Evidence (1906) Edwin S Porter/Thomas Edison

A fifteen minute comedy about a poor private detective who gets maimed, mauled and generally destroyed lugging around a big box camera trying to get a picture of a philandering wife and her boyfriend. Very watchable early silent.


----------



## aajj

A Place in the Sun (1951, based on Dreiser's _An American Tragedy_)
Montgomery Clift, Elizabeth Taylor, Shelly Winters
Directed by George Stevens

I've seen it before and it again drew me in. Clift was made for this role.

Raymond Burr plays a prosecuting attorney, several years before he became Perry Mason.

Anne Revere plays Clift's mother. Seven years earlier, in_ National Velvet, _she played Elizabeth Taylor's mother.


----------



## hpowders

*Gone Girl*

Rosamund Pike
Ben Affleck

This is Rosamund Pike's show. A virtuoso, convincing performance as a scheming, murderous psycho!


----------



## Pugg

*The Riot Club.*
Decadency of England students , shocking .


----------



## Albert7

hpowders said:


> *Gone Girl*
> 
> Rosamund Pike
> Ben Affleck
> 
> This is Rosamund Pike's show. A virtuoso, convincing performance as a scheming, murderous psycho!


I saw this wonderful movie last year in the theater and man, David Fincher does an exceptional job with this psychological thriller... it's the type of movie that makes you not want to get married ever again.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Whiplash *

Phenomenal!


----------



## Guest

I once saw the film adaptation of Cormac McCarthy's "The Road" only a few hours before Christmas. As far as sobering goes... this just topped it...


----------



## Marilyn

"Le prénom" or in english "What's in a name"
Patrick Bruel, Valérie Benguigui, Charles Berling
A dinner among friends takes an unexpected turn, after one of them, who is soon to become a father, announces that he intends to name his son Adolf.


----------



## Vesteralen

I forgot what a great comedy this is. Woke up early and couldn't get back to sleep, so I Roku-ed my Warner Archive account and watched *The Cameraman *- Buster Keaton 1930.


----------



## hpowders

*1000 Times Good Night*

Depressing war time atrocities seen through the lens of photographer Juliette Binoche.

See it for her. One heck of a fine performance!


----------



## Vesteralen

*Judex *1963

Remake of silent movie serial as feature film with vague bows to other early 1960s French art films.

I love the feel of these films. To me, it's the golden age of cinema in silver.


----------



## Albert7

Tomorrow I plan to see Mr. Turner down at the Broadway Center Theater with my dad Powell. I promise to tell you guys how it goes. I don't watch many movies but this looks good.


----------



## Albert7

This afternoon I will be headed to see this movie.


----------



## SimonNZ

We don't need the countdown - you can just give us the review after you've actually seen it.

The thread is called "What was the last film you watched". Past tense. .

Not "twitter updates".

the last film I saw was Kingsman with Colin Firth

Which was wonderful, silly fun (though a remarkably high graphic body count for a comedy / Bond-spoof)


----------



## Blancrocher

SimonNZ said:


> the last film I saw was Kingsman with Colin Firth
> 
> Which was wonderful, silly fun (though a remarkably high graphic body count for a comedy / Bond-spoof)


I saw that recently as well--had a great time.


----------



## SimonNZ

...and you'll never hear Pomp And Circumstance No.1 the same way again


----------



## Jeff W

*DuckTales! Woo-ooh!*









DuckTales The Movie: Treasure of the Lost Lamp. Haven't seen this in probably 20 years. Plays out like a long episode of the TV show. I think it held up pretty decently.


----------



## Albert7

Quick review of Mr. Turner.

Mike Leigh is a complete genius. Haven't seen anything since Secrets & and Lies a long, long time.
Timothy Spall is great in it. He is a complete genius. Turner is likable and despicable all in the same boat. He is pretty sexist and one could do a huge Barthes reading of the male sexual gaze and the denial of pleasure in reading the text all over this movie. Also this is very anti-Hollywood.

The sexual scenes are brutally realistic... no Fifty Shades of Grey or Brad Pitt/Angelina Jolie stuff. Key sexual scenes are Turner's encounter with a prostitute to get some figure studies done and his tryst with his housekeeper. The denial of nudity and sexual explicitness is deliberate, thus the Barthes frustration with the interruption of the text kind of stuff.

I hate Ruskin... that dude reminds me of pretentious intellectuals who are prevalent everywhere and I will name no names. People who elaborate tons of bull---- and think that they are hot stuff turn me off. I like Turner's brusque approach.

The scene with the argument amongst artists reminds of the fighting within the art world that I have seen before. Even in the contemporary art scene too.

Another key scene mentioning slavery and humanism is really important. Reminds me of Jane Austen's Mansfield Park where it is mentioned there too. One could do a post-colonial reading of the film here as well. I think that Leigh is wonderful in doing a social study of early 19th century England rather than another boring biopic.

Conclusion. If you like Downton Abbey you probably won't like this movie. Lots of complex language and poetry. Sometimes difficult to follow due to dense artistic language. Leigh's anti-capitalism apparent during Turner's rejection of the industrialist's offer to buy up the lot of his paintings was smashing. Also if you like fast paced movies, this isn't it. It is all character development in nearly three hours.

I loved it and proves again why British movies are just wonderful if done well. Best English flick since Guy Ritchie's Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels and best artist flick since Pollock.

Note: for classical music lovers... there is a cool scene with a Beethoven piano sonata (I won't mention which one) and Henry Purcell. Lovely shebang.

Rating: This is A1 sauce with hot stuff. Winner in every way.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Farinelli, 1994, A film about the famous 18th. century castrato opera singer directed by the Belgian director Gérard Corbiau.










Not bad but too many erotic - unnecessary - scenes which overweight the main theme of the film...


----------



## Albert7

Il_Penseroso said:


> Farinelli, 1994, A film about the famous 18th. century castrato opera singer directed by the Belgian director Gérard Corbiau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad but too many erotic - unnecessary - scenes which overweight the main theme of the film...


That was a very interesting movie when I saw it a rather long time ago. Very good costumes here.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Albert7 said:


> That was a very interesting movie when I saw it a rather long time ago. Very good costumes here.


Good decoration, good costumes, light, etc. An impressive resembling of the 18th. century lifestyle...


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Rene Clair's 1931 À nous la liberté (Freedom for us). What a great movie!


----------



## hpowders

Stonehearst Asylum
Ben Kingsley
Kate Beckinsale

A familiar story to us on TC: the inmates are running the insane asylum.
Liked it. Nice surprise twist near the end!


----------



## Balthazar

*David* - a 2013 Hindi film directed by Bejoy Nambiar.

Three alternating tales about three different men named David at different times and places: 1975 London, 1999 Mumbai, and 2010 Goa. A very ambitious project with some very well filmed sequences. Overall quite enjoyable, a bit like an Indian Magnolia.


----------



## Autocrat

Watched *X-Men: Days of Future Past* at home on the weekend. It's standard comicbook-movie fare, except for one scene which is among the most extraordinary pieces of cinema I've ever experienced.

Unexpected.


----------



## Albert7

I am watching Two Days, One Night and Frances Ha at the same time while on a late night Skype call with friends.

Frances Ha is probably one of my favorite ten movies of the past decade easily. Why aren't more movies in black and white?


----------



## SimonNZ

The Kill Team

Very well made but dispiriting documentary about war crimes committed by infantry men in Afghanistan, the hunger for action, and the attitudes that allow this to take place. Largely seen from the point of view of the would be whistle-blower who was ultimately intimidated into silence and then participation.

Perhaps best seen as a double feature with the also superb Restrepo, which details in thankful contrast the workings of a team of honorable and dedicated soldiers.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

*Speed*, directed by Jan de Bont (1994)
Rather exciting, and an interesting idea for a movie.


----------



## aajj

MoonlightSonata said:


> *Speed*, directed by Jan de Bont (1994)
> Rather exciting, and an interesting idea for a movie.


The movie that made Sandra Bullock a star. She was not pictured on the poster.

Fun movie. Bullock and Reeves fall in love while she drives a bus that will blow up if it goes under 50 mph and he, the anti-bomb expert, guides her through the ordeal! The bus flies through the air over an unfinished portion of a freeway overpass and lands safely on the other side - while staying over 50 mph! 
Just another day in L.A. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

*In the Name of the Father* (1993), starring Daniel Day-Lewis, Pete Postlethwaite R.I.P. Directed by Jim Sheridan ('My Left Foot', 'Brothers')

7 Oscars noms, 4 Golden Globes noms, and none won. The Academy's voters were probably worn out by "the troubles" films. I don't blame them. Good film nonetheless. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Vaneyes

SimonNZ said:


> We don't need the countdown - you can just give us the review after you've actually seen it.
> 
> The thread is called "What was the last film you watched". Past tense. .
> 
> Not "twitter updates".
> 
> the last film I saw was Kingsman with Colin Firth
> 
> Which was wonderful, silly fun (though a remarkably high graphic body count for a comedy / Bond-spoof)


I like Colin Firth, but I've resisted The Railway Man, and Kingsman. His next, Genius (2015), I will make a point of seeing. :tiphat:


----------



## GreenMamba

*The King of Kings,* Cecil B. De Mille 1927. I wasn't sure I'd make it through, not because it is silent, but because I thought it would be a bit Sunday school-ish, with outdated special effects. Which it was, but still worth a look.

A bit of an old Jesus though. The actor was 20 years older than the one who played the Virgin Mary.


----------



## hpowders

^^^^A golden oldie!!!


----------



## pierrot

Time for a Mozart revival in my house, I guess.


----------



## aajj

The Private Life Of Henry VIII (1933) 
Shown this week on Turner Classic Movies.

Charles Laughton plays the jolly ol' king, going through wives such as Anne Boleyn (played by Merle Oberon) and Anne of Cleves (played by Elsa Lancaster, who also played Frankenstein's bride). Laughton's table manners are delightfully disgusting as he devours a dinner feast fit for a fat king.


----------



## Lunasong

*Bedazzled* (1967) starring Peter Cook and Dudley Moore. I thought this movie was hilarious, especially all the petty little things the Devil (Cook) does to stir up trouble. It's just his job, you know...
Plot is a take-off on Faust in that Moore sells his soul to the Devil in exchange for seven wishes, but never gets the wording of his wishes perfect enough that the Devil can't find a loophole to make the results not exactly what Moore hopes for: the girl of his dreams.


----------



## hpowders

*Life Itself*

Wonderful documentary about the life of the great film critic Roger Ebert.

Two thumbs up!!


----------



## jim prideaux

The Last Mitterand......superb,7.00am on DVD while waiting for my new kitchen to be delivered!


----------



## joen_cph

Some weeks ago, a local cinema ran a *Wojciech Jerzy Has*-series, consisting of

- The Hourglass Sanatorium, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hourglass_Sanatorium:









- The Tribulations of Balthasar Kober, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tribulations_of_Balthazar_Kober:









- The Saragossa Manuscript, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Saragossa_Manuscript_(film)):









& I cannot recommend this director and these films enough; all 3 would be on my Top-20 list for their visual impact, sophisticated, many-facetted plots and general atmosphere. Not easy stuff, but mind-blowing.

(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wojciech_Jerzy_Has)


----------



## DeepR

Hehe check this out:

https://twitter.com/hardscifimovies


----------



## GreenMamba

*Paper Moon*, 1973, dir. Peter Bogdanovich. With Ryan and Tatum O'Neal and Madeline Kahn. Wonderful film in beautiful black and white.


----------



## Albert7

I just saw parts of Knife in the Water without subtitles in English. Great movie but I didn't understand it much without figuring out the dialogue from the Czech.

I need to figure out a script to get a subtitled version of Polanski's early masterpiece.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

joen_cph said:


> Some weeks ago, a local cinema ran a *Wojciech Jerzy Has*-series, consisting of
> 
> - The Hourglass Sanatorium, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hourglass_Sanatorium:
> 
> View attachment 66730
> 
> 
> - The Tribulations of Balthasar Kober, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tribulations_of_Balthazar_Kober:
> 
> View attachment 66731
> 
> 
> - The Saragossa Manuscript, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Saragossa_Manuscript_(film)):
> 
> View attachment 66732
> 
> 
> & I cannot recommend this director and these films enough; all 3 would be on my Top-20 list for their visual impact, sophisticated, many-facetted plots and general atmosphere. Not easy stuff, but mind-blowing.
> 
> (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wojciech_Jerzy_Has)


Thanks for all of these! I didn't know about him... Now I have a clue to get into watch his films.


----------



## DeepR

Grand Budapest Hotel

Entertaining and stylish, not much else. 7/10


----------



## Vronsky

*Orson Welles -- F for Fake/Jacqueline Audry -- Huis-clos (No Exit)*









Orson Welles -- F for Fake









Jacqueline Audry -- Huis-clos (No Exit -- based on Jean Paul Sartre play)


----------



## SimonNZ

Medium Cool (Haskell Wexler, dir. 1969)

Raced out to get this after reading an enthusiastic article on it in the latest Sight and Sound. I was impressed by the breakings of the fourth wall, by the unusually frank and unsentimentalized handling of race, gender and poverty issues, by the all natural unglamorized locations, and especially by the integration of the main characters into the real unfolding events of the 1968 Democratic Convention riots. But too often it suffers from the unfocussed and unstructured problems more typical of a student work, exacerbated by the poor acting of the lead male. And unfortunately the central filmer-as-voyeur thesis is muddied by being exagerated in two key scenes to the point of just appearing a straw man argument.

A fascinating time capsule document and a singular vision with many fresh ideas, but ultimately falls short of being the classic it might have been.


----------



## Balthazar

*Diva* ~ France, 1981.

Très '80s. Très French. A never-recorded soprano sings _La Wally_ and a moped chase through the Metro -- how many films can offer that?


----------



## Guest

*Love is Strange*--a slow but poignant tale of a married couple having to deal with a crisis.


----------



## aajj

GreenMamba said:


> *Paper Moon*, 1973, dir. Peter Bogdanovich. With Ryan and Tatum O'Neal and Madeline Kahn. Wonderful film in beautiful black and white.
> 
> View attachment 66752


I think Bogdanovich was at his best with this movie and _The Last Picture Show._ He pretty much shot his load with those two, though i think _The Thing Called Love _is decent.


----------



## GreenMamba

aajj said:


> I think Bogdanovich was at his best with this movie and _The Last Picture Show._ He pretty much shot his load with those two, though i think _The Thing Called Love _is decent.


I have never seen _What's Up Doc?_, which was also from his peak period. I liked _Targets_.

I don't know how he ended up directing stuff like _A Saintly Switch_ (Google it if you must). He was good as Elliot Kupferberg, however.


----------



## aajj

GreenMamba said:


> I have never seen _What's Up Doc?_, which was also from his peak period. I liked _Targets_.
> 
> I don't know how he ended up directing stuff like _A Saintly Switch_ (Google it if you must). He was good as Elliot Kupferberg, however.


I forgot about _What's Up, Doc_. I saw it a long time ago and it was a good screwball comedy.

Yes, Elliot! A key role in helping Dr. Melfi see the light about Tony's true nature.


----------



## Vaneyes

*What About Bob?* (1991), starring Richard Dreyfuss, Bill Murray. Directed by Frank "Miss Piggy" Oz.

I would've preferred a dark ending for Doc Leo Marvin's family, to include Leo & Bob eloping..."We feel good, we feel great, we feel wonderful."

One thumb down, one thumb up. Just like Siskel & Ebert did it, nearly a quarter of a century ago.

Budget: $35M (hardta believe) Domestic Gross: $63M + $29M = $92M


----------



## Vaneyes

aajj said:


> I think Bogdanovich was at his best with this movie and _*The Last Picture Show*._ He pretty much shot his load with those two, though i think _The Thing Called Love _is decent.


I'll give The Bog that one, primarily for Cybill. She was smokin' hot, not too unlike Betty Bacall. Sadly, lookin' more like Bette Davis these days.

The Bog should've been hogtied as historian and documentarian only. Allowing him nowhere near a feature film.

And what's up doc with The Stratten Sisters? Geez.


----------



## Albert7

So happy to see a lot of the TC members here watch Criterion Collection. That's the type of flick that makes me proud to be here.


----------



## Celloman

Speaking of Criterion, I recently watched Jean-Luc Godard's _Pierrot le fou_:









First time watching. Great film!


----------



## hpowders

* Splendor in the Grass*
Natalie Wood, Warren Beatty

One of the greatest performances ever by an actress. Astonishing range of emotions.
Pat Hingle is also wonderful as Mr. Beatty's father.


----------



## Vaneyes

*SPECTRE* October 2015


----------



## hpowders

*Bonnie and Clyde*

Warren Beatty, Faye Dunaway

Good to see this golden oldie again!


----------



## Itullian

hpowders said:


> *Bonnie and Clyde*
> 
> Warren Beatty, Faye Dunaway
> 
> Good to see this golden oldie again!


"Whatever you do, don't sell that cow"


----------



## hpowders

Itullian said:


> "Whatever you do, don't sell that cow"


Never trust the father of anyone named C.W. Moss.


----------



## Jeff W

Went out with the fiancee last night for the first time in too long.









Cinderella (2015). A surprisingly straight take on a story that seems ripe for parody and to be snarked upon. Fleshed out the characters who, in the 1950 animated version, seemed quite two dimensional. Did quite like Helena Bonham Carter as the (very flaky) Fairy Godmother too.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> *SPECTRE* October 2015


My prediction: whatever the problem, the answer will be killing.


----------



## SimonNZ

Finding Fela

Almost stopped watching this after five minutes, as the title, it quickly transpires, is like Pacino's "Looking For Richard" and this is partially the story of the Broadway production of a musical based on Fela Kuti's life called "Fela!" (what is it with musicals and exclamation marks?), rather than a straight biographical doco.

Luckily stuck with it as the documentary footage and interviews with band members takes the upper hand as it goes along, though they still keep refering back to the musical, with a useful overview of his political development and of how specific events in Nigeria fed into specific albums. But possibly more information than you may want about his harem of "wives", though thats an unavoidable part of his story.

Ultimately worthwhile, once you get past the false advertising. (and the show even seems respectfully done by the end)


----------



## Wandering

Swimfan, watched it for about thirty minutes and stopped, quickly turned into a bad Fatal Attraction revamp.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Spartacus* (1960), starring Kirk Douglas, Lawrence Olivier, Jean Simmons, Peter Ustinov, Charles Laughton. Directed by Stanley Kubrick. Cinematography by Russell Metty. Music by Alex North.

I hadn't seen this for many years. I can now see why Stanley Kubrick disowned the production. It's a hodge-podge that couldn't recover from writing, directing changes, and Douglas' producer hat.

My wife added another destructive element, when she noted two Romans speaking in severe English and American dialects.

Meanwhile, I kept thinking on two things. Of how disappointed I'd been in rewatching The Vikings (1958) many years later, which also starred Kirk Douglas. And, how Charles Laughton reminded me a little of "Mr. Joyboy" from The Loved One.

Thank goodness we have the 2010/11 mini-series of Spartacus, to satisfy our lusts for blood and sex.


----------



## joen_cph

"*Videocracy*", documentary (2009) by Erik Gandini,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Videocracy_(film).

Highly recommended, on my Top-30 of documentaries. I´m not sure that´s the intended parallel, but one certainly gets the impression of witnessing "the last days of Rome" in this critical description of the Berlusconian Empire´s vulgar hedonism and escapism. There are some surprisingly self-revealing interviews with leading figures too. BTW, the Corona guy recently got a 5 years prison sentence.

The sound production is a gem in itself and includes some great, very suggestive use of music - dark, menacing and deep brass & woodwinds, string glissandi etc., but in a discreet way; I could watch it once again just to focus on its means. And those continued rows of TV-antennas on rooftops suggest an eerie, matrix-kind of universe ;-).


----------



## Xaltotun

Proud to say I watched Victor Sjöström's _The Wind_ last night - what a magnificent film. Lillian Gish is the best actress ever. Too fragile to exist, yet stronger than steel.


----------



## SimonNZ

Gore Vidal: United States Of Amnesia

A much better quick overview of his life, politics, novels, essays and public debates than I was expecting it to be (given the silly title and the relatively short running time to cover so much).

No mention, though, of his work as one of the sharpest literary critics of his age. Or of his championing of so many then obscure writers who are now considered canonical.


----------



## KenOC

Just watched _Snowpiercer _(2014). The earth has frozen and the remains of humanity circle round and round the world, year after year, in a purpose-built train. The elite live up front, and the oppressed scum of humanity in the rear cars. This woof-woofer of a movie is a copy of the equally execrable _Elysium_, where the wretched poor are all noble and the upper classes degenerate sybarites. In the end, the tensions are neatly resolved by the death of all, which is probably the movie's only saving grace. Be warned.


----------



## HIDEKI SUKENOBU

Perhaps_ Cloud Atlas _the last film I've ever seen. Music was certainly part of motives, but seeing only twice I couldn't understand its value. The music composed in the film was tedious and I was surprised at the old-style. The crucial point of the attractiveness of the film was somewhere far from its music. For example, in the editing, plural-role performances of the actors and actresses. Probably in Japan, the reality of the big quake and tsunami delayed the show-up of the film. To enjoy films were for some time forgotten among its people. Disasters dislike even art. A good instance.


----------



## GreenMamba

*To Live and Die in LA*. Couldn't be more 80s. Some really good things about it, and some not so good. Still, I liked it.

William Friedkin directs, with early career roles by Willem Dafoe and John Turturro.


----------



## Vaneyes

Jeff W said:


> Went out with the fiancee last night for the first time in too long.
> 
> View attachment 67300
> 
> 
> Cinderella (2015). A surprisingly straight take on a story that seems ripe for parody and to be snarked upon. Fleshed out the characters who, in the 1950 animated version, seemed quite two dimensional. Did quite like Helena Bonham Carter as the (very flaky) Fairy Godmother too.


My wife dragged me to this. Well, that might be the act I put on. Truth be, I was curious enough to go willingly. 

Very well done. A few holes in the storyline, but what the hell. :devil:

No killings, no funerals, no animals hurt in this production. Disney does The Bachelor! 

$95M budget, $145M total budget. Before DVD/Blu-ray, which will be* forever*, they've done about $350M worldwide gross thus far. Not bad.

Well, with Lady Rose and Daisy from Downton Abbey, how could it lose.

Derek Jacobi, hadn't seen him for a while. He was outstanding in his loveable, understated role.

Helena Bonham Carter (48). WOW, what a babe with a little makeup.


----------



## Celloman

I finally saw the film _Boyhood_ by Richard Linklater. Loved it. The cumulative effect of watching a boy grow through life's joys and sorrows over the course of 12 years was overwhelming. A film that is greater than the sum of its parts; I'll be watching this one again.


----------



## SimonNZ

Taste Of Cherry (Abbas Kiarostami)

The first time I watched this some years back was on a rental VHS that some previous renter had decided - in agreement with most critics, to be fair - that the film should end three minutes before the actual end, and following a crucial fade to black had taped over that final scene with more black. I wouldn't have known anything was wrong if I hadn't read Jonathan Rosenbaum's defense of that second ending the following day. And I'm still not entirely convinced they were wrong to do so (okay, I am, but there's still a grain of sympathy).

The film is still a superb example of how so much can be made of artistry and significance from the simplest of ideas, with the right technique and perfect pacing. Not my all time favorite Kiarostami (that would be The Wind Will Carry Us), but a deserved winner of the Cannes Palme d'or.


----------



## kishi

Mine was _Big Hero 6_


----------



## hpowders

Fury
Brad Pitt

"Best job I ever had."


----------



## Vaneyes

*Midnight in Paris* (2011).

Even in a Woody Allen film, one can find one good thing.


----------



## Celloman

Vaneyes said:


> *Midnight in Paris* (2011).
> 
> Even in a Woody Allen film, one can find one good thing.


Love this movie! The main character reminds me of myself...I wonder why?


----------



## SimonNZ

The Lion In Winter (1968)

As wonderful as this film is I think I might just slightly prefer the version with Patrick Stewart and Glenn Close


----------



## Cheyenne

Vaneyes said:


> *Midnight in Paris* (2011).


I liked the Hemingway performance, though only as a funny caricature.


----------



## tardigrade

I watched The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King yesterday.


----------



## SimonNZ

Vaneyes said:


> *Midnight in Paris* (2011).
> 
> Even in a Woody Allen film, one can find one good thing.


Just learned that Marion Cotillard is going to be playing Lady Macbeth in the upcoming film with Michael Fassbender


----------



## GreenMamba

*It Follows* (2014). This is the kind of scary movie I like. The critics too, but possibly not devotees of the genre.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Better Call Saul *(2015). Final two episodes of season one, and I saw nothing that tells me this series must continue. But it will, a 13-episode second season.


----------



## Vaneyes

GreenMamba said:


> *It Follows* (2014). This is the kind of scary movie I like. The critics too, but possibly not devotees of the genre.


I read a coupla good reviews, but the trailer I saw, stunk. I think I'll stop there.


----------



## hpowders

*The Skin I Live In* (2011)
Antonio Banderas, Elena Anaya.

Pretty good story en Español.

I couldn't take los ojos off the lovely Ms. Anaya.


----------



## Vaneyes

Cheyenne said:


> I liked the Hemingway performance, though only as a funny caricature.


I haven't seen all performances of "Hemingway actors" (see link below), but of the ones I have, I haven't been convinced. IOW they've overemphasized the jerk and macho elements. That's a frequent happening with impersonations. A brief caricature is possible, but those don't carry a movie.

http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0044831/

Judging from this 1974 interview with Orson Welles, he probably could've cast and directed a "Hemingway actor" with some success.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=NyTi9v9QPxE#t=49


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> *The Skin I Live In* (2011)
> Antonio Banderas, Elena Anaya.
> 
> Pretty good story en Español.
> *
> I couldn't take los ojos off the lovely Ms. Anaya.*


----------



## KenOC

Didn't know quite where to put this. Stan Freberg has died at 88.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


>


Can you blame me?


----------



## Albert7

This past weekend I saw the restruck HD version of Eric Rohmer's A Tale of Winter.


















This wonderful movie which I saw years ago in college is a worthy and brilliant effort by Rohmer, my favorite French (and top 5 of all time) director. Charlotte Very is so awesome. Elegant, classic, and postmodern all in one.

Definitely, a touching ending. Rohmer's happy endings are so anti-Hollywood in the way the ending is achieved. Sadly enough, I was the only person under 40 in the crowd that day .

Why it seems that young people don't know Rohmer films puzzles me. Either that or maybe he isn't edgy like Godard is. But still.

Note: for any movie I see in the theater, I will post the movie poster and ticket stub as proof that I saw the movie.


----------



## elgar's ghost

_24 Hour Party People _- an enjoyable biopic of Manchester media personality Tony Wilson and his role in the setting up of the influential Factory Music label and the notorious Haçienda nightclub. There are occasions when Steve Coogan's Alan Partridge comic alter-ego rises to the surface in order to portray the slightly geeky Wilson's more irrational foibles but it's difficult to imagine anyone else playing him with similar brio or authenticity.


----------



## SimonNZ

Albert7 said:


> Note: for any movie I see in the theater, I will post the movie poster and ticket stub as proof that I saw the movie.


And how do we know your friend didn't give you that ticket, or you found it on the street...hmmm?


----------



## hpowders

*St. Vincent*

Feel good movie of a young boy and his mentor.

See it for the great Bill Murray!


----------



## Celloman

*Pickpocket* - Robert Bresson









Great movie! You'll be constantly checking your pockets after this one.


----------



## Albert7

SimonNZ said:


> And how do we know your friend didn't give you that ticket, or you found it on the street...hmmm?


LOL... sorry next time I will autograph my name on the ticket stub.


----------



## Easy Goer

Turner Classic Movies - Separate Tables


----------



## SimonNZ

Interstellar

Not as bad as I was expecting, though nowhere near as good as the fans hyperbole. But you don't need to be a physicist to spot all the continuity errors.

Director Nolan has clearly seen and been impressed by Ken Burns' recent The Dust Bowl, as well he should, it being one of Burns best, though somehow less heralded. (but again, Nolan's misuse creates all manner of easily avoided continuity errors, and the quotes and allusions misused in a futuristic context)

See the Burns if you haven't. Very highly recommended. Interstellar on the other hand is just something to tick off.


----------



## Vaneyes

Celloman said:


> *Pickpocket* - Robert Bresson
> 
> View attachment 68204
> 
> 
> Great movie! You'll be constantly checking your pockets after this one.


I'll hafta see that. I got picked once. Lucky, only five euros lost.


----------



## Fugue Meister

A friend made me watch Kevin Smith's "Tusk", I gave up on KS awhile ago, and I was right "Tusk" was a major bomb... Johnny Depp is becoming box office poison.


----------



## Albert7

Fugue Meister said:


> A friend made me watch Kevin Smith's "Tusk", I gave up on KS awhile ago, and I was right "Tusk" was a major bomb... Johnny Depp is becoming box office poison.


That is unfortunate that Johnny Depp is going into the downward spiral. Maybe the next Pirates movie can save his career?


----------



## hpowders

*Miss Meadows*

Katie Holmes

A complete waste of an hour and a half. The good news is it wasn't two hours.


----------



## Polyphemus

Lucky enough to catch '3:10 To Yuma' on TCM. The original Glen Ford Van Heflin masterpiece. The appallaing remake featuring the consistently abysmal Christin Bale in the Heflin role followed the usual tired formula of making it bigger bloodier more violent and ultimately more tedious. Russel Crowe acquitted himself well in the Glen Ford role. The character who reprised the Richard Jaeckel role in the original reduced it to comic book stuff. 
Lets hope the doyens of Hollywood leave the other western classics alone. I shudder to think what they would do to 'The Big Country'


----------



## GreenMamba

Polyphemus said:


> Lucky enough to catch '3:10 To Yuma' on TCM. The original Glen Ford Van Heflin masterpiece.


The original also featured Robert Emhardt, one of my favorite old character actors who was frequently used in the old Alfred Hitchcock presents TV show.


----------



## Guest

Disturbing but intriguing and well done. Fairly sedate for a Liam Neeson film. (e.g. he didn't crash through a window of a burning building while tied to a chair...)


----------



## hpowders

*Rudderless*

Billy Crudup as a grieving father.

Well played.


----------



## SimonNZ

Person Of Interest, seasons 1-3

Got hooked on this more than I was expecting, and got through three seasons remarkably quickly.

As with a show like House the structure of each episode is quite formulaic, but the various longer story arcs well written and well developed.

And the coda to the final episode of the third season, after the dust has (literally) settled, a three minute voice-over set to Radiohead's Exit Music is one of the most perfectly judged (anti-)cliffhangers of, well, ever.

For those who haven't seen it, and don't care about spoilers:


----------



## Jeff W

Fiancee and I have been catching up on the Marvel Cinematic Universe in the run up to Avengers: Age of Ultron.









The Avengers (2012)


----------



## Easy Goer

Witness for the Prosecution (1957 film). I love Charles Laughton in this picture.


----------



## tdc

I've recently watched all of these:

_The Shining_ - *Kubrick*

_Ninth Gate _- *Polanski*

and a bunch of *Coen Brothers *films:

_Barton Fink_
_The Man Who Wasn't There_
_True Grit_
_The LadyKillers_ - (You brought yo' b***h to the Waffle Hut?!!) :lol:
_Burn After Reading_
_A Serious Man_
_Miller's Crossing_
_Raising Arizona_
_Blood Simple_

Enjoyed all of these, but still think _The Big Lebowski_ and _No Country for Old Men_ are the very best Coen Brother's films I've seen thus far.


----------



## Silkenblack

The Judge. Robert Downey Jr., Robert Duvall and Vera Farmiga, very good work.


----------



## Marilyn

Locke - Steven Knight/Tom Hardy.









Great film. A man talking on his car phone, facing the consequences of his decisions, as well as his personal ghosts, while his life is falling apart.


----------



## Celloman

Not exactly the last film I watched, but I enjoyed it, particularly for the effective use of the Prelude from _Tristan und Isolde_:









The opening sequence is especially admirable. It certainly put this wonderful music in a new light.


----------



## Albert7

Marilyn said:


> Locke - Steven Knight/Tom Hardy.
> 
> View attachment 68563
> 
> 
> Great film. A man talking on his car phone, facing the consequences of his decisions, as well as his personal ghosts, while his life is falling apart.


I missed that movie last year in the theater.  I heard so many wonderful things about it .


----------



## Cesare Impalatore

A Royal Affair: Great historical drama with my currently most beloved actor Mads Mikkelsen.


----------



## Vaneyes

The trailer for *EX_MACHINA *(2015) aka Babe Runner. Don't think so...I'll pass.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=XYGzRB4Pnq8#t=13


----------



## Vaneyes

The trailer for *The Water Diviner* (2014). Maybe I'll catch it on an airplane...where I'm a captive audience.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=8CkLC4Zr2Mw#t=25


----------



## Albert7

This afternoon I saw this masterwork in the downtown theater.










One of the best American movies of the past 5 years easily. In fact, this postmodern satire of postmodernism is very hilarious. Loved it better than any Woody Allen movie during the past decade or so.

Baumbach is just a perfect director. Deserves the Criterion Collection treatment. I really like the soundtrack. Wonderful mixture of hip-hop and classical tracks ranging from A Tribe Called Quest to Mozart. Photo of movie receipt and in-house poster to come later on.


----------



## GreenMamba

*White Lightning* (1973). Burt Reynolds stars as Zeus (or so the poster would suggest).


----------



## Albert7

Albert7 said:


> This afternoon I saw this masterwork in the downtown theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best American movies of the past 5 years easily. In fact, this postmodern satire of postmodernism is very hilarious. Loved it better than any Woody Allen movie during the past decade or so.
> 
> Baumbach is just a perfect director. Deserves the Criterion Collection treatment. I really like the soundtrack. Wonderful mixture of hip-hop and classical tracks ranging from A Tribe Called Quest to Mozart. Photo of movie receipt and in-house poster to come later on.


----------



## SimonNZ

I doubt anyone needs proof that you saw it. Even if that were proof, which it isn't.


----------



## hpowders

Legends of the Fall
Brad Pitt, Anthony Hopkins

Despite the star power, doesn't coalesce. Disappointing.


----------



## AnotherSpin

Papillon, again.


----------



## Yoshi

Interstellar (2014)
A bit disappointing to be honest.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Predestination.
Intelligent and clever - even if you could see a lot of it coming.


----------



## Guest

MagneticGhost said:


> Predestination.
> Intelligent and clever - even if you could see a lot of it coming.


That's the trouble with predestination!


----------



## Jos

Deconstructing Harry, Woody Allen. 1997

I know it is love him or hate him with mr. Allen.
For me it is love. Brilliant and hilarious film. Lots of great actors in it.


----------



## Sonata

I don't even remember, I don't watch very many movies these days. Or TV for that matter. I've been watching Game of Thrones and playoff hockey


----------



## KenOC

Just watched Blood Simple, the first Coen Brothers movie. Never saw it before. What a totally bizarre flick! Most everybody's dead by the end. Next up: The Babadook.


----------



## SimonNZ

Don't Come Knocking (Wim Wenders, 2005)

Not a masterpiece, but well made and many fine and subtle touches from screenwriter Sam Shepard, who also stars.

I watched this because I learned that it was filmed in Butte, Montana, and the film showcases the decaying Hopperesque charm and sadness of the town beautifully.


----------



## Rehydration

I believe the last movie I really watched from start to finish was "The Imitation Game". Benedict Cumberbatch and Kiera Knightley starred, but it was technically a bunch of not-very-well-known actors and actresses coming together to make a heartwarming film about World War II and coming to terms with the fact that just because someone is different doesn't mean they should be shunned for it. To say it like the movie did, "Sometimes it is the people no one imagines anything of who do the things no one can imagine".


----------



## GreenMamba

*Charley Varrick*, 1973. Walter Matthau leads a team of bank robbers who inadvertently steal some mob money. It's always worth watching Matthau, IMO. Norman Fell's third best movie, behind The Graduate and Bullitt.


----------



## SimonNZ

Finished Neil Oliver's ten-part History Of Scotland

I'm no expert on Scottish history, but nevertheless thought this was particularly well done as a general overview.


----------



## Albert7

Earlier this afternoon I saw this wonderful film "Clouds of Sils Maria" with my dad at the Broadway Centre Theatre.


















One of my favorite top 10 movies of the past decade or so. I'm a huge Assayas film and I loved the postmodern texture of the whole movie. Lots of references to Barthes including the slippery text concept and the deliberate confusing of the viewer between the play in a play versus the movie script itself.

And the Twilight gal did such a wonderful job acting in it. She defended postmodernism and the blending of high and low cultures that brought a smile to my face. Also a critique of method acting as well.

A1 sauce and yes, this is not a film for everyone because the dialogue got pretty dense in parts. Lots of textual analysis. Good job Assayas.


----------



## hpowders

*Stephen Sondheim's Into the Woods*

Meryl Streep, Emily Blunt, James Corden, Anna Kendrick, Chris Pine, Johnnie Depp

The best film I've seen in a long time! Exhilarating and witty, with gorgeous songs and incredible lyrics.

Absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Baylis

The last Hobbit film. It was better than I remember the others being, but still very formulaic and predictable.


----------



## Albert7

Albert7 said:


> Earlier this afternoon I saw this wonderful film "Clouds of Sils Maria" with my dad at the Broadway Centre Theatre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite top 10 movies of the past decade or so. I'm a huge Assayas film and I loved the postmodern texture of the whole movie. Lots of references to Barthes including the slippery text concept and the deliberate confusing of the viewer between the play in a play versus the movie script itself.
> 
> And the Twilight gal did such a wonderful job acting in it. She defended postmodernism and the blending of high and low cultures that brought a smile to my face. Also a critique of method acting as well.
> 
> A1 sauce and yes, this is not a film for everyone because the dialogue got pretty dense in parts. Lots of textual analysis. Good job Assayas.


Ugh. I couldn't sleep well last night because I kept thinking about this movie... One key point in the movie is...

Whatever happened to Maria's first assistant Valentine before the movie cuts into the London sequence? That is a key component to the film itself.

I concluded in line with the Buddhist take (and perhaps not as postmodern one would be led to believe) that Valentine achieved spiritual peace and left the smoke and mirrors career that Maria Enders tries to impose onto Valentine. The disappearance is not suicide btw.

Only that German artist lady does an actual suicide attempt in the movie. That dichotomy in the Western world between life and death exists and Assayas suggests that it is a dead end conflict. He points to an Eastern focus... note symbolism with the snake cloud.

And danggggggggg... the movie is just beautifully shot.


----------



## SimonNZ

Stories We Tell (Sarah Polley, dir. 2012)

Superb.


----------



## hpowders

Crazy, Stupid, Love

Steve Carell, Ryan Gosling, Emma Stone.

Delightful! I loved it!


----------



## Blancrocher

12 Monkeys. Really good time-traveling s/f. The only weak link, imo, is Madeleine Stowe (who I've liked in other things)--no chemistry between her and Bruce Willis.


----------



## hpowders

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 69232
> 
> 
> 12 Monkeys. Really good time-traveling s/f. The only weak link, imo, is Madeleine Stowe (who I've liked in other things)--no chemistry between her and Bruce Willis.


One more monkey, we have a board of directors meeting of the Stupid Thread Ideas National Committee.


----------



## shangoyal

*Boogie Nights (1997)*

Paul Thomas Anderson's classic about the porn industry in the San Fernando Valley in the 1970s.

9/10


----------



## Blancrocher

Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956)


----------



## SimonNZ

Padre Padrone (Taviani Brothers, 1977)

I've been following The Guardian's "My Favorite Cannes Winner" blog, vowing to check out the ones I've missed and this is the first

The White Ribbon next, even though I've said many times that I'm done with damn Haneke

http://www.theguardian.com/film/my-favourite-cannes-winner


----------



## Guest

^ That's funny NZ, I recently watched (on Netflix) the other day an Italian film called _L'Ange du Mal_ which in original version is called *Vallanzasca - Gli angeli del male*. It's a film based on the biography of true life bank robber Renato Vallanzasca.
Now, you NZ (and Blancrocher) strike me as rather expert in film critique, a subject in which I am atrociously deficient. The point I would like to make (in my naive ignorance) is that I found this film to have a certain "Italian" quality. Now before you start laughing at me, it's not because it's an Italian film in Italian language with Italian actors filmed in Italy!! I'm really struggling to gather and verbalise my impressions, but what struck me was, first the 'colour' (the intensity of the colour, or rather the lack of it; more watered down, more _aquarelle_ than oil), the proximity of the camera, the pacing, the whole _mise en scène_ I suppose. 
My question to you (and Blanc if he happens to be reading this) is to ask if there is such a "school", such an "approach" that can be categorically labelled "Italian". Or am I really barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## Blancrocher

I can't help, TH, though I suspect there are others around here who can. I'll add that flick to my queue and give my impressions. I notice that the cinematographer has won awards for his work in other movies, which is a very good sign--that might partially explain why the look of this one seemed striking to you. Thanks anyways for the tip.

*p.s.*

One reason a lot of Italian films can have a "washed-out" look is that they were filmed using Techniscope, which is an Italian technology; apparently it was commonly used between 1960-80.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Techniscope

That's not the explanation here, I don't think, but perhaps it's of interest. I'll do more digging about Vallanzasca when I've had the chance to see it.


----------



## SimonNZ

TalkingHead said:


> Now, you NZ (and Blancrocher) strike me as rather expert in film critique, a subject in which I am atrociously deficient. The point I would like to make (in my naive ignorance) is that I found this film to have a certain "Italian" quality. Now before you start laughing at me, it's not because it's an Italian film in Italian language with Italian actors filmed in Italy!! I'm really struggling to gather and verbalise my impressions, but what struck me was, first the 'colour' (*the intensity of the colour, or rather the lack of it; more watered down, more aquarelle than oil)*, the proximity of the camera, the pacing, the whole _mise en scène_ I suppose.
> My question to you (and Blanc if he happens to be reading this) is to ask if there is such a "school", such an "approach" that can be categorically labelled "Italian". Or am I really barking up the wrong tree?


This is interesting because Padre Padrone would certainly have conformed to this view. My first suspicion is that the more familiar Hollywood films from the same era have ramped up the colour in post-production to give it that unreal cinematic vividness, and to be part of the marketing of Panorama! Techinicolor! etc etc, which the Italian may have left more natural - if for no other reasons than its simply cheaper to do so. They may also be happy to look un-Hollywood.

But I'm not an expert (though thanks for the flattery), but I'll think more on it. Blancrocher's idea that they were drawing on the same pool of technicians (who may have learned from the same teachers) may well go some way to explaining it.


----------



## Guest

Thank you Simon and Blanc. In the meantime, I've started watching a very curious film called *U-Turn* (directed by Oliver Stone, starring Sean Penn) and there again I see very clearly an entirely different approach to colour).
I tell you what, this Netflix offer is very seductive - I pay only about 10€ per month for two screens (two separate computers in my household) which I think is rather unbeatable! I've only been a subscriber for the last 5 weeks and I fear I may soon disappear from this forum, swallowed up by the dark side that is online video streaming.


----------



## Guest

But then again, too much absinthe makes me say such things. Fear not, I will never abandon you, unless offered a better deal all-round.


----------



## hpowders

*Two Family House* (2000)
Michael Rispoli, Kelly Macdonald

Heartwarming story of lower-middle class married and henpecked Italian failure who meets a lovely Irish lass. So well done.

Don't miss this one!


----------



## Vinski

Melancholia (Lars von Trier, 2011)

Emotional and mized feelings. Like a good symphony.


----------



## SimonNZ

Away From Her (Sarah Polley, dir. 2007)

Highly recommended understated masterpiece on subjects (ageing, Alzheimer's, marriage) all too often mishandled or sentamentalized. A deep and gentle understanding once again from director Polley. Award-worthy performances from Julie Christie and Gordon Pinset.


----------



## Jeff W

*Take the cannoli*









Watching 'The Godfather' for the very first time. Please don't judge me!


----------



## Weston

_Ex Machina_










A glacially paced cerebral Kubrick-esque slightly disturbing bleak-fest.


----------



## Sloe

A Chain of Cursed Murders a Japanese horror films about some girls recieving sms and after that they are murdered.

Before that:

Non-Stop and thriller with Liam Neeson set on a plane.


----------



## SimonNZ

Take This Waltz (Sarah polley, dir. 2011)

The second of Polley's three films isn't as unhesitatingly recommendable as the first and third. Its probably too early in her directoral career to make sweeping generalizations, but its hard not to notice that part of what made the other two so surprising and fresh was her "old soul" maturity and empathy in dealing with the emotions and experiences of generations older than hers.

Still a great many fine individual moments, even if they don't ultimately add up to more than the sum of their parts. And its even possible that this film would fire many more interesting post-film coffeehouse debates and later thoughts and speculations from the viewers.


----------



## Albert7

Last afternoon I watched this pretty dynamic Joss Whedon film with my dad.


























Some thoughts:

I really like the romance between Black Widow and the Hulk. So adorable!

Vision was my favorite character. He has a Buddhist outlook on life and it mirrors what I agree with. He mentioned that there was no difference between order and chaos during his final confrontation with Ultron.

Overall a great popcorn flick but it's no Assayas film. So the philosophical inclinations are lightweight here.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Stepford Wives. Did not like it. It was pretty much a ridicule of both masculinity and femininity. Typical Hollywood.


----------



## omega

A great film.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Equalizer *(2014), starring Denzel Washington. Directed by Antoine Fuqua ('Training Day').

Fans of the 1980's TV series with the same title won't find much that resembles. In this outing, people's hero Robert McCall changes skin color and extends his combativeness to deadlier vermin.

More is gained than lost. Do see. Three thumbs up. :tiphat:


----------



## Morimur

Mad Max: Fury Road — haven't seen it yet but I might just risk my life and go watch it in theaters.


----------



## hpowders

All Good Things (2010)
Ryan Gosling, Kirsten Dunst, Frank Langella

Interesting film based on a true story about a powerful NYC real estate family.


----------



## Vronsky

*The Brothers Karamazov (1958)*









Very poor ecranisation in my opinion...


----------



## GreenMamba

*The Imposter* (2012), a documentary about a French 20-something conman who pretends to be a missing teenaged boy from Texas. Certainly one of the odder stories around.


----------



## DavidA

Stand by Me. One of those films you are glad to have watched but never want to see again


----------



## DavidA

Morimur said:


> Mad Max: Fury Road - haven't seen it yet but I might just risk my life and go watch it in theaters.


Risk your ears as well!


----------



## Polyphemus

A rarity. A true western masterpiece. Costner Duval and Benning give outstanding performances in the central roles as you would expect. Michael Gambon also shines as the Irish Ranch owner determined to protect his grass at all costs. the chaos of the final shoot out debunks the myth of fast draw sharpshooters. It is beautifully photographed and for me joins the list of truly great westerns.


----------



## Jeff W

*Spaceballs: The Movie*









Fiancee and I were in the mood for something funny last night. Spaceballs!!


----------



## Levanda

I watched documentary "Cobra Gypsies" I loved, many colours, good music and why we got so against the Gypsies I have no idea.


----------



## hpowders

The Believer
Ryan Gosling

Brilliant multi-dimensional performance by Mr. Gosling of a confused Jewish American Nazi.
Mr. Gosling proves here to be one of the greatest of current male actors. No doubt about it.


----------



## Figleaf

Cathy Come Home, on Youtube. One of those films whose story is so well known that you feel like you've already seen it even if you haven't- but I'm glad I have seen it now because it's very good indeed, much more than just a piece of agitprop. The way things are going, somebody will have to make an updated version in a year or so's time - but where are all the angry, politically engaged film makers?


----------



## SimonNZ

^ I'd never heard of Cathy Come Home, but just a glance at the Wikipedia page has this: "A 1998 Radio Times readers' poll voted it the "best single television drama" and a 2000 industry poll rated it as the second best British television programme ever made."

Thanks for the heads-up - I'll be watching that soon (though I have kind of a love-hate relationship with Ken Loach's films).


----------



## Figleaf

SimonNZ said:


> ^ I'd never heard of Cathy Come Home, but just a glance at the Wikipedia page has this: "A 1998 Radio Times readers' poll voted it the "best single television drama" and a 2000 industry poll rated it as the second best British television programme ever made."
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up - I'll be watching that soon (though I have kind of a love-hate relationship with Ken Loach's films).


You're welcome. Actually it's the only Loach film I've ever seen as I'm not really into _auteurs_, though perhaps this will change.


----------



## SimonNZ

Figleaf said:


> You're welcome. Actually it's the only Loach film I've ever seen as I'm not really into _auteurs_, though perhaps this will change.


It occured to me after typing that that he made a superb recent documentary The Spirit Of '45 about the "surprise" victory of Clement Attlee as Prime Minister, making sense of the motivations and working class disaffection that led to it. Highly recommended.


----------



## Figleaf

SimonNZ said:


> It occured to me after typing that that he made a superb recent documentary The Spirit Of '45 about the "surprise" victory of Clement Attlee as Prime Minister, making sense of the motivations and working class disaffection that led to it. Highly recommended.


That looks like a good one. We could do with a bit of the spirit of 45 now!


----------



## Wood

Figleaf said:


> Cathy Come Home, on Youtube. One of those films whose story is so well known that you feel like you've already seen it even if you haven't- but I'm glad I have seen it now because it's very good indeed, much more than just a piece of agitprop. The way things are going, somebody will have to make an updated version in a year or so's time - but* where are all the angry, politically engaged film makers?*


Ken Loach is 78. That's it. 

On the recent rewatch I was particularly interested in how the systems set up to help Cathy actually contributed to her downfall, whilst she was continually being unfairly blamed for her predicament.

This dire situation and attitude seems to be returning nowadays. I've heard a prominent Conservative politician describing the stopping of money to families so that they can't buy food for themselves or their children as a good thing because they need to learn how to manage money better! This wasn't a soundbite, but a thought out and considered response to being asked why deliberately starving people was acceptable in a country that can easily afford to feed everyone. In other words, we should starve people for their own good.

This policy is being extended to housing under the new government, but I can't see anyone in the media producing a modern version of Cathy Come Home in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Wood

SimonNZ said:


> ^ I'd never heard of Cathy Come Home, but just a glance at the Wikipedia page has this: "A 1998 Radio Times readers' poll voted it the "best single television drama" and a 2000 industry poll rated it as the second best British television programme ever made."
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up - I'll be watching that soon (though I have kind of a love-hate relationship with Ken Loach's films).


I have a love-love relationship with Loach's films, though not in the biblical sense. As I believe you are sympathetic to his social concerns and politics, I'd be interested to know what reservations you have about his film-making Simon.


----------



## Wood

SimonNZ said:


> It occured to me after typing that that he made a superb recent documentary The Spirit Of '45 about the "surprise" victory of Clement Attlee as Prime Minister, making sense of the motivations and working class disaffection that led to it. Highly recommended.


I saw it recently and it was great to be reminded of the period when we were proud and optimistic about the Welfare State. As I recall, these positive views were predominant through to the 70s when I was growing up, so it was just a brief period of 30 years when there was more or less a consensus about aiming for a decent society.


----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> Ken Loach is 78. That's it.
> 
> On the recent rewatch I was particularly interested in how the systems set up to help Cathy actually contributed to her downfall, whilst she was continually being unfairly blamed for her predicament.
> 
> This dire situation and attitude seems to be returning nowadays. I've heard a prominent Conservative politician describing the stopping of money to families so that they can't buy food for themselves or their children as a good thing because they need to learn how to manage money better! This wasn't a soundbite, but a thought out and considered response to being asked why deliberately starving people was acceptable in a country that can easily afford to feed everyone. In other words, we should starve people for their own good.
> 
> This policy is being extended to housing under the new government, but I can't see anyone in the media producing a modern version of Cathy Come Home in the foreseeable future.


Exactly- it's the difference between the 'Cathys' of the world falling between the cracks of the insufficiently comprehensive, excessively judgemental welfare state of the 60s and the situation just emerging now, where the cracks are about to be bigger than the welfare state itself.

Regarding crusading left wing filmmakers in today's Britain, I see that the indefatigable Russell Brand has made, with Michael Winterbottom, a movie about the financial crisis ('The Emperor's New Clothes') although it seems to go over similar territory to Michael Moore's very watchable 'Capitalism: a Love Story'. It's probably time now to move forward from analysis of the financial crisis towards engaging with the subsequent reorganization of society and pauperization of the most vulnerable- unless one has something really new to say about the events of 2008, unlikely for a well meaning lay person such as Brand. I wouldn't mind seeing it though.








Wood said:


> I have a love-love relationship with Loach's films,* though not in the biblical sense.*


Well I'm relieved to hear that!


----------



## SimonNZ

Wood said:


> I have a love-love relationship with Loach's films, though not in the biblical sense. As I believe you are sympathetic to his social concerns and politics, I'd be interested to know what reservations you have about his film-making Simon.


That's a good question, which I find hard to answer, because its now been some time since I've seen the 80s and early 90s films that had me stop watching him for a while - even though I admired them in many ways. Yes I'm certainly sympathetic to his politics etc, and to his brand of realism. I think I stopped because of a recurring sense of hopelessness, even in moments of supposed comedy, and at that time I needed just a little ray of hope, the kind found in the Dardennes films (at their height, they've gone a little mellow now) in their realist works like Rosetta, The Son or The Child. (have you seen those?)

But that says less about Loach than where my head was at at that time. Since this was mentioned today I've been thinking a lot about him and gone and put a lot into my queue. I've no doubt that my earlier prejudice will prove unfair.

Which are your favorites?


----------



## Wood

Figleaf said:


> Exactly- it's the difference between the 'Cathys' of the world falling between the cracks of the insufficiently comprehensive, excessively judgemental welfare state of the 60s and the situation just emerging now, where the cracks are about to be bigger than the welfare state itself.
> 
> Regarding crusading left wing filmmakers in today's Britain, I see that the indefatigable Russell Brand has made, with Michael Winterbottom, a movie about the financial crisis ('The Emperor's New Clothes') although it seems to go over similar territory to Michael Moore's very watchable 'Capitalism: a Love Story'. It's probably time now to move forward from analysis of the financial crisis towards engaging with the subsequent reorganization of society and pauperization of the most vulnerable- unless one has something really new to say about the events of 2008, unlikely for a well meaning lay person such as Brand. I wouldn't mind seeing it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm relieved to hear that!


That should be worth a viewing, I can watch Winterbottom, though he doesn't get close to Leigh and Loach.

But yes, the financial crisis was seven years ago, a long time in economic terms. Something more contemporary would be preferable.


----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> That should be worth a viewing, I can watch Winterbottom, though he doesn't get close to Leigh and Loach.
> 
> But yes, the financial crisis was seven years ago, a long time in economic terms. Something more contemporary would be preferable.


I need to ask my brother what his forthcoming documentary is about (he's just a student doing an MA in documentary making) and maybe nudge him in the right direction-we need more politically engaged young documentary makers. Perhaps the trouble is that education is so expensive (and autodidacticism so unfashionable now and uncommon among successful people, Russell Brand aside!) that only yuppies like Figleaf minor end up making documentaries... I hope I'm wrong about that.


----------



## Wood

Figleaf said:


> I need to ask my brother what his forthcoming documentary is about (he's just a student doing an MA in documentary making) and maybe nudge him in the right direction-we need more politically engaged young documentary makers. Perhaps the trouble is that education is so expensive (and autodidacticism so unfashionable now and uncommon among successful people, Russell Brand aside!) that only yuppies like Figleaf minor end up making documentaries... I hope I'm wrong about that.


He would certainly be unique if he took a more traditional socially concerned approach to documentary film making as opposed to the almost universal effort to show victims of society as freaks and / or the cause of their own downfall.

Make that nudge a push!


----------



## Wood

GREENAWAY A zed and two noughts










Greenaway at his best, with great cinematography by Sacha Vierny and also the music by Michael Nyman which works amazingly well with the visuals.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Over the last couple of weeks I decided to sit down and watch....

Star Wars. 

Prior to this year I had only seen A New Hope, and when the trailer for episode VII came out I decided that I should in fact see all the other movies so I have more of an idea of what Star Wars is all about. 

I watched the movies in the order IV V VI I II III and I have to say....I much prefer I II and III to IV V and VI. It isn't a popular opinion to have, but I find the prequels to have a much stronger portrayal of the flaws and strengths of both the Jedi and the Sith. In the original trilogy it seems as if 'bad' and 'good' exist as pure black and white. Luke is good, Emperor Palpatine is bad, no questions asked. However in the sequels we see the motivation, the conflicting values between and within each side. At time it was difficult to say that either side were 'good' or 'bad.' I enjoyed this a lot more than the triumph of the original trilogy, it gave a much stronger and more believable storyline.

In the end though, I think all of Star Wars is massively overrated.


----------



## hpowders

Lakeview Terrace (2008)

Samuel L Jackson, Patrick Wilson, Kerry Washington.

A controlling black racist policeman and the mixed race couple that moves in next door.
The reviews were mixed but my attention never wandered.


----------



## SimonNZ

First of the Ken Loach films I'll be catching up on:

It's A Free World (2007) and The Angels' Share (2012)

The first is a glimpse into the lives of exploited immigrant workers, and more specifically the process of rationalization of those doing the exploiting. Recommended.

The second was a more awkward mix of social realism (self-perpetuating inescapable local multi-generational conflict), with a particularly well done courtroom scene at the beginning, but, as the film progresses, a lighthearted comedy. I was much more interested in the former than the latter, especially as I was surprised to see Loach comfortable with a sympathetic theft story (even as comedy) and the idea that theft is okay if you're stealing from vulgar Americans. Much potential and fine moments, but ultimately a misfire.


----------



## Albert7

hpowders said:


> View attachment 69846
> 
> 
> Lakeview Terrace (2008)
> 
> Samuel L Jackson, Patrick Wilson, Kerry Washington.
> 
> A controlling black racist policeman and the mixed race couple that moves in next door.
> The reviews were mixed but my attention never wandered.


Saw the preview for this movie years ago and avoided it. Not one of Jackson's finer moments.


----------



## Weston

Black Death (2010)
Sean Bean, et al.










This is marketed as horror. It's not really. It's merely depressing. While the plague plays a part in the plot, the film is more about fanaticism. That's about all I can reveal without spoilers, but I'd avoid this one anyway. Why is everything so nihilistic these days? I feel like I need to put "Finding Nemo" in my queue.


----------



## hpowders

A Walk Among the Tombstones
Liam Neeson

I liked it. Plenty of action.


----------



## Vaneyes

On cable, re-watched large chunks of two films.

*The Dead Pool* (1988), a Dirty Harry continuance, with early career performances by Patricia Clarkson (fine wine that's aged well), Liam Neeson, Jim Carrey.

*Reds 2* (2013), as dumb as Reds, but Paris scenes and Mary-Louise Parker always do it for me.


----------



## Vaneyes

Trailers for *Mad Max: Fury Road*;* Furious 7*; *Kingsman: The Secret Service*.

"MMFR" is a must-see now. The other two can wait forever.


----------



## Morimur

Vaneyes said:


> Trailers for *Mad Max: Fury Road*;* Furious 7*; *Kingsman: The Secret Service*.
> 
> "MMFR" is a must-see now. The other two can wait forever.


'Fury Road' renders all the 'Furious' movies inadequate and obsolete. Why? Miller is simply a superior director.


----------



## Levanda

I watched The Turin Horse. Hungarian with English subtitles, I have to admit that is strange, dark film but I liked it. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Turin_Horse


----------



## Morimur

Levanda said:


> I watched The Turin Horse. Hungarian with English subtitles, I have to admit that is strange, dark film but I liked it.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Turin_Horse


That was director Bela Tarr's last film.


----------



## Ukko

Last evening I watched (on DVD) the Coen brothers film "Burn After Reading". George Clooney, Frances McDormond, John Malkovich, Tilda Swinton, Brad Pitt; all with equal billing on the box cover.

As is, ah, not uncommon for a Coen brothers movie, this one could be labeled 'black farce'. With that in mind, the acting is excellent all around, slightly over-the-top as it should be. Brad Pitt is no better than the others, but his character gives him room to be very funny. The semi-subtle caricatures that black farce requires are well written as well as well played. (Well)

I was still chuckling an hour after the movie ended, as scenes were replayed in my head.


----------



## Easy Goer

The Verdict (1982) Paul Newman. Directed by Sidney Lumet


----------



## Albert7

This afternoon I caught this fun flick, to be contrasted with the Mahler's Fourth Symphony which I will be seeing tonight at the Utah Symphony, with my stepdad. Pitch Perfect 2 is a wonderful movie with great performances from Anna Kendrick, Elizabeth Banks who is also the director, and the always provocative and hilarious Rebel Wilson.


































I would like to highlight Anna Kendrick's very touching performance as Beca who is trying to search for her own voice and realizing during the whole course that cooperation and being of a wonderful group enhances her individual talents. The main highlight of the whole movie was Rebel Wilson as Fat Amy just kicking down doors with her comedy both lowbrow and highbrow like a total postmodern prankster like there is no tomorrow. I promise you guys that I won't ever forget the scatological humor when the girls are boarded up in a tent during a camping night.

Girl power all the way home. Still fascinating to see the theme of German and American rivalry pop up again in this flick. Looking forward to the sequel to see how the arc between Beca and Emily bears out. Go Barden Bellas!


----------



## GreenMamba

*49th Parallel *(1941)
Powell/Pressburger propaganda film, but quite a good one. Eric Portman, Leslie Howard, Laurence Olivier, Raymond Massey. David Lean edited it, Ralph Vaughan Williams wrote the score.


----------



## Albert7

Update:

Just wanted to inform everyone that the 2015 Palme d'Or winner is up.










No need to worry about Oscars anymore.


----------



## Guest

Tinker Tailor....

A masterpiece of understatement. Great attention to period details. Great cast, script and direction. 

Never tire of getting embroiled in this Cold War world.


----------



## Guest

*Jaws*: Not a film I have watched recently, but an interesting article here:
http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...ruly-great-lasting-classics-of-america-cinema


----------



## Albert7

Really really wanting to see this later on this year.


----------



## Itullian

*Wagner*
pretty good movie


----------



## Art Rock

*Flatliners *(on TV). Disappointing.


----------



## Albert7

Going to try to see Lambert and Stamp this weekend with Ben and Powell. It should be good but more details later on as soon as I get them.


----------



## KenOC

In this extended teaser, Alfred Hitchcock discusses his forthcoming lecture on the historical relationships between birds and man. Oh yeah.


----------



## timh

Quartet - Hilarious fun.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcfilms/film/quartet


----------



## GreenMamba

Wait Until Dark (1967). As Time magazine's contemporary review said, "the story is as full of holes as a kitchen colander," but it still is good fun.


----------



## Sonata

Mel Brooks recently: Robin Hood Men in Tights, and Dracula Dead and Loving it.

I just picked up Black Swan, Frankenweenie, and Otello opera with Renee Fleming and Domingo. I'll watch those in the next couple of days...Frankenweenie with the kids of course!


----------



## Guest

San Andreas

A hoot...if you can set aside the emotional implications of the thousands of people that you _don't_ see dying from such mass destruction. Well staged, and with corny but likeable turns from the leads - just how many times can they say, "Let's go get our daughter!" or "Stay here - I'll be right back - I promise!" or "You must be strong...I'm comin' to getcha baby!" or "All we can do now is pray!"

It's _2012_, _Poseidon Adventure_, _Towering Inferno_, _Cliffhanger _mixed up with any Bond movie (_Live and Let Die_ probably, with our heroes moving from one form of transport to another as they run away from, or run towards disaster.)

Dwayne Johnson surprisingly engaging, and Paul Giamatti solid as the increasingly wide-eyed scientist ("It's a 9.6...the biggest earthquake ever recorded...all we can do now is...")


----------



## dzc4627

just watched "Spy" in theatres. a similiar film to mall cop 2 in that the type of humor was a mix of slapstick large people falling and jumping, and an awkward stutter-filled "realistic" way of conversation that often interrupted more intense scenes. something that the show "bob's burgers" is heavily based upon. the characters in this picture, bar melissa mccarthy, all act very odd and unlike any other set of characters i have seen. the word "f***" is also excessively used to the point of sheer ridiculousness that made me ask the question "why so many times? who wrote this script?" 

this wonky combination of elements forms a misshapen mass that i very much enjoyed, just as i enjoyed mall cop 2. the film takes one to a new plane of existence where a nuclear bomb is something bought and sold in a brief case by mafia lords. all in all the movie has so many ridiculous elements that it is easy to sit back and watch it unfold. 10/10


----------



## Albert7

Last Saturday afternoon, Ben, Powell, and I went to the Tower Theatre to watch one of the best documentaries about The Who. It was fabulous!


----------



## KenOC

An amusement. FIFA bankrolled a film about (you guessed it) FIFA, _United Passions_. It opened in the US this weekend and grossed...$607! In Phoenix it grossed $9, meaning that just one ticket was sold. FIFA paid $25 million for this.


----------



## Pugg

GreenMamba said:


> Wait Until Dark (1967). As Time magazine's contemporary review said, "the story is as full of holes as a kitchen colander," but it still is good fun.
> 
> View attachment 70790


This is such a good thriller, never released in my country, thank heaven for shopping on line!!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Lost and Delirious. One of the best and saddest love stories I have ever seen.


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> In this extended teaser, Alfred Hitchcock discusses his forthcoming lecture on the historical relationships between birds and man. Oh yeah.


Sidenote: My wife and I enjoyed Bodega Bay. We stayed at The Inn at the Tides and dined at The Tides Wharf Restaurant--a so-so eatery that only drew our curiosity, not appetite. Birdies were absent on the nearby lovely links course. Windy that day. :tiphat:

Related:

http://www.innatthetides.com/default.aspx?pg=birds


----------



## KenOC

Sir Christopher Lee has passed away, aged 93.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Sir Christopher Lee has passed away, aged 93.


He'll be spinning in his grave.
And when the sun goes down...


----------



## DavidA

KenOC said:


> Sir Christopher Lee has passed away, aged 93.


I was amazed at how many things he did besides playing Dracula. He was a good singer and released a disc of songs AND a disc of heavy metal too! Also spoke many languages. Quite a guy!


----------



## Morimur

Sir Morimur is still alive and kicking.

Ho-hum.


----------



## Guest

He shared the same birthday as Vincent Price, and one day off from Peter Cushing.


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. (1922 - 2015)


----------



## GreenMamba

Redbelt (2008). David Mamet's mixed martial arts film. Chiwetel Ejiofor sounds very natural when delivering Mamet's lines, but the script leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Norse

I was in the mood for something light and for some reason ended up watching Rumble in the Bronx (Jackie Chan) on netflix. I actually laughed quite a bit, often at parts that I'm not sure were necessarily supposed to be funny. I found it charming in a dumb, late 80's sort of way (even though it's from 1995).


----------



## Albert7

Norse said:


> I was in the mood for something light and for some reason ended up watching Rumble in the Bronx (Jackie Chan) on netflix. I actually laughed quite a bit, often at parts that I'm not sure were necessarily supposed to be funny. I found it charming in a dumb, late 80's sort of way (even though it's from 1995).


That was one fabulous movie... I really enjoyed seeing it back when I was at Yale.


----------



## GreenMamba

Memories of Murder (2003), about South Korea's first serial killer and the comically inept investigation of it. The third Joon-ho Bong movie I've seen (The Host, Snowpiercer), the third one I've liked.


----------



## Morimur

GreenMamba said:


> Memories of Murder (2003), about South Korea's first serial killer and the comically inept investigation of it. The third Joon-ho Bong movie I've seen (The Host, Snowpiercer), the third one I've liked.
> 
> View attachment 71267


Very funny film.


----------



## Albert7

Probably one of the most landmark and important documentaries during the past 25 years.










I can't wait to see the companion film The Look of Silence when it hits up SLC here in early August.


----------



## DavidA

Saw the broadcast from the Globe Theatre, London, of Shakespeare's Antony and Cleopatra. What a great play and a great production!


----------



## Albert7

My friend Efrain Chu-Jon just won the audience award at a local film festival here in SLC.

Here is his winning entry for his short film which I relished:


----------



## Guest

_Jurassic World_.

Solid entertainment, with some novel spectacle (Rex trying to get a whole Gyrosphere between his jaws) but if you go expecting the meaning of life, you'll be sorely disappointed!


----------



## Albert7

Earlier this afternoon I caught this movie at the Broadway Centre Theatre.


























Carey Mulligan is fantastic in her role but Vinterberg as a director isn't as experimental as his earlier Dogme 95 movies such as Festen. Beautifully shot and traditional to a fault. However, I heard that his previous film The Hunt is worth a peek.

It's too bad that Thomas Hardy isn't my favorite Victorian author. Too pessimistic for my liking but at least this round has a happy ending.


----------



## Albert7

MacLeod said:


> _Jurassic World_.
> 
> Solid entertainment, with some novel spectacle (Rex trying to get a whole Gyrosphere between his jaws) but if you go expecting the meaning of life, you'll be sorely disappointed!


I tried to enter the theater wanting to get this










but instead I got this:


----------



## Albert7

This afternoon I went with Powell to see this masterpiece of a movie about Brian Wilson's life.


























This musical biopic was incredible. There is no doubt that Brian Wilson is a true genius. He would like an odd mixture of Mahler, Glenn Gould, Nono, and Mozart all rolled up in one easily. I was very moved by the parallel stories and how his current wife saved him from the evil Eugene Landy. Most moving is the portrayal of the development of the two masterpieces Pet Sounds and Smile which are considering the amongst the highlights of rock and roll music.

Also, hopefully this movie will prompt a revisit into the the influence of classical music and perhaps even electroacoustic music on Brian Wilson's compositions for Pet Sounds and Smile, both of which incorporated new types of sounds as well as dark themes in Americana.


----------



## Wood

SimonNZ said:


> That's a good question, which I find hard to answer, because its now been some time since I've seen the 80s and early 90s films that had me stop watching him for a while - even though I admired them in many ways. Yes I'm certainly sympathetic to his politics etc, and to his brand of realism. I think I stopped because of a recurring sense of hopelessness, even in moments of supposed comedy, and at that time I needed just a little ray of hope, the kind found in the Dardennes films (at their height, they've gone a little mellow now) in their realist works like Rosetta, The Son or The Child. (have you seen those?)
> 
> But that says less about Loach than where my head was at at that time. Since this was mentioned today I've been thinking a lot about him and gone and put a lot into my queue. I've no doubt that my earlier prejudice will prove unfair.
> 
> Which are your favorites?


I see what you mean Simon. There is little chance of escapism in the majority of Loach's films but I would suggest that there is some optimism to be found.

My Name is Joe, set in rough inner city Glasgow, is a good one. Looking for Eric (about the postman inspired by Eric Cantona) is quite fine, but possibly Riff Raff about London building site workers has the edge on this group. The realism of all of these films is remarkable and unsurpassed by any other 'gritty' British drama that I have seen.

Ladybird, Ladybird is outstanding and in some ways a modern take on Cathy Come Home. It is about a four by four who is tough and uncompromising but who is treated shabbily by social services. The fine line which Loach treads between sympathy with the victim as she endures the mindless interference of the authorities whilst also showing how she has contributed to her own difficulties might make this his masterpiece.

The Navigators is another fine film. It shows the evils of privatisation, problems that are ignored by the British media.

Black Jack, set in the 18th Century, seems Bergman-like in some ways.

Finally, my favourite is Loach's war film, The Wind that Shakes the Barley about the Irish War of Independence. The cinematography is great but unsurprisingly there is nothing glamorous about the struggle of the Irish to get rid of their British oppressors.










Thanks for the heads up on the Dardennes Bros. I've only seen The Kid with a Bike so far. I enjoyed it (reminds me of The 400 Blows) and will add your recommendations to my list.


----------



## Albert7

Digital file via Plex streaming.










Documentary about a seminal movie in our history.


----------



## Easy Goer

Night Moves (1975 film)


----------



## Art Rock

The hours (on TV). Loved it. Original set-up, great acting, great music (Glass).


----------



## GreenMamba

Easy Goer said:


> Night Moves (1975 film)


Good movie, one that gets lost in the shuffle of the 70s. Gene Hackman, youngsters Melanie Griffith and James Woods.


----------



## Easy Goer

I tried watching years ago but turned it off. I gave it a go again when it was on Turner Classics recently. It was pretty good film.


----------



## Albert7

Yesterday afternoon I saw this flick.


















As a postmodern post-Marxist Buddhist, I don't relate at well to the world of Vincent Chase and his buddies. It's a bunch of hypercapitalist whiners who are over-privileged, score chicks (as a male feminist I'm meh about this too), waste money on expensive cars and homes, and kick around like pseudo-tough business guys. No love from me here.

However, I only watched this for mere entertainment. I enjoyed the HBO television series for its own sake and for poking fun at the celebrity cameos. Plus I really do empathize a lot with Turtle who is a cool kid caught up in the game of Hollywood squares. By the way only one rap song I liked in this film too. Memorable scenes include...

Ronda Rousey's appearance and the fact that she literally drop kicks Turtle's butt. She is like the only "rap star" who knows how to keep it real and didn't get starry eyes by the stupidity of celebrities.










The opening sequence on the boats when you see lots of female booty and realize how much this movie is going to be about the commodity of female bodies and realizing that E is a complete ******* because he dumps women like his disposable income. And he gets the exiled finger from me too.

The most memorable scene is when Ari Gold is driving and gets the middle finger from Liam Neeson. People hate Ari quite a bit in the movie business. I don't care much for Ari's arrogance honestly but I empathize with him sometimes. It's hilarious that Ari worships the movie "Taken." I didn't like it when he pretends to do Buddhist meditation however.

So what is Entourage in movie format? It's just a super duper long episode of the TV show and that's that. Perhaps more female nudity? It's like watching Nathaniel West's The Day of the Locust combined with F. Scott Fitzgerald's The Great Gatsby and Thomas Pynchon's Gravity Rainbow. I don't know whether the movie is supposed to celebrate the hypercapitalism of the American lifestyle or poke fun but in the end who cares? The movie didn't take itself all that seriously and I probably shouldn't either ways.

Moral of this story: Don't ask Jessica Alba on a date. She looks pretty on the outside but is scary as a Dutch oven on the inside.


----------



## Albert7

Last night I watched this movie with my friends Greg and Catherine at the Broadway Centre Theatre. When Marnie Was There is Studio Ghibli's latest effort and it's a beautiful masterpiece. A must see. Not sentimental but somber and rather profound like a fable. I can't explain this film so just watch it.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jeff W

*In which there was a double feature*









Fiancée and I went to the drive in last night to partake in some of the latest fare from Hollywood.









First up was 'Ted 2'. The first (which I only saw for the first time recently) was a moderately enjoyable comedy the second, not so much. This one played out too much like an extended episode of 'Family Guy' replete with pop culture references and cutaways to do references like in 'Family Guy' (of which I am not a fan). In all, too much recycling of the first film's plot and not enough fresh material.









The second half of the double feature was 'Jurassic World'. I was not impressed with this one at all. I found it to be mostly loud and obnoxious with little redeeming it. The plot was predictable and about halfway through, the fiancée and myself were riffing on it in the style of Mystery Science Theatre 3000. Luckily we were in our car and instead of a more traditional theatre as I am sure we would have gotten shushed otherwise.


----------



## Weston

I enjoyed Jurassic World. I didn't go into it expecting Citizen Cane. It delivers exactly what it promises to deliver. I really just went for the dinosaurs like everyone else. Who doesn't love dinosaurs? (Wait -- don't answer that.)


----------



## DeepR

Aliens (Special Edition extended cut)

Watched it a long time ago as a kid. 
It was fantastic, thrilling and the 2,5 hours flew by. They don't make 'm like this anymore.


----------



## SimonNZ

Wood said:


> I see what you mean Simon. There is little chance of escapism in the majority of Loach's films but I would suggest that there is some optimism to be found.
> 
> My Name is Joe, set in rough inner city Glasgow, is a good one. Looking for Eric (about the postman inspired by Eric Cantona) is quite fine, but possibly Riff Raff about London building site workers has the edge on this group. The realism of all of these films is remarkable and unsurpassed by any other 'gritty' British drama that I have seen.
> 
> Ladybird, Ladybird is outstanding and in some ways a modern take on Cathy Come Home. It is about a four by four who is tough and uncompromising but who is treated shabbily by social services. The fine line which Loach treads between sympathy with the victim as she endures the mindless interference of the authorities whilst also showing how she has contributed to her own difficulties might make this his masterpiece.
> 
> The Navigators is another fine film. It shows the evils of privatisation, problems that are ignored by the British media.
> 
> Black Jack, set in the 18th Century, seems Bergman-like in some ways.
> 
> Finally, my favourite is Loach's war film, The Wind that Shakes the Barley about the Irish War of Independence. The cinematography is great but unsurprisingly there is nothing glamorous about the struggle of the Irish to get rid of their British oppressors.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the Dardennes Bros. I've only seen The Kid with a Bike so far. I enjoyed it (reminds me of The 400 Blows) and will add your recommendations to my list.


Hi Wood

Thanks for your Loach thoughts and recommendations. I'm a little embarrassed now that I went and made those earlier sweeping generalizations about him, as it was based on a few viewings long ago, and are not at all borne out by the catch-up viewing I've been doing recently.

I saw My Name Is Joe just the other day and liked it very much, especially the lesser-of-two-evils moral quandary. The female lead annoyed me a little, and seemed too gentile and high-horse for the word she's shown to inhabit.

Route Irish was also very fine, though the lead character is such a lout at the films beginning it took some time to identify and sympathize with him.

Carla's Song I think I've liked best of all and feel that the first half (it being a film of two very distinct halves) is the finest hour of Loach I've seen.


----------



## Albert7

iTunes download:










Great flick and lazing out with some juice.


----------



## Xaltotun

I've been watching the BBC mini-series, Jane Austen's _Pride and Prejudice_ from 1995. Wonderful musics in there, too. Also, my wife, who's seen several film adaptations of P&P, but who hasn't read the novel (unlike me), said: "For the first time, I don't hate Mr. Darcy!" So, they've succeeded in something!

But, well, of course you _should_ hate Mr. Darcy in the beginning, but then be convinced otherwise, ending perhaps with mixed but optimistic feelings.


----------



## SimonNZ

National Gallery (Frederick Wiseman, dir.)

Essential viewing. I've seen a couple of Wiseman's documentaries before - recently La Danse on the Paris Ballet - so I knew what to expect: no commentary, narration or direct-to-camera talk of any kind, just an unfolding kaleidescope of workers, restorers, administrators, board members, teachers and guides going about their business over a three-hour running time.

Wiseman has made a great many other documentaries in this fashion, including some well regarded ones that demonstrate the inagequacies of specific educational institutions, and others on social issues, but for some reason most are completely unavailable.

If I had the means to put on and pay for a retrospective and renewal of one filmmakers work, Wiseman would be a serious contender.


----------



## SimonNZ

Utopia (John Pilger, 2013)

Pilger returns to examining the place of and attitudes to the aborigines in Australian culture, and the continuing disinformation and neglect that keeps depressed both economically and psychologically.

On the one hand: I'm broadly sympathetic to Pilger's viewpoints and most of his conclusions, including those in this documentary.

On the other hand: his penchant for undisguised righteous indignation, his condescending tone to all of his interview subjects and constant interruption, and loaded questions, and his inability to let the unfolding facts speak for themselves but rather beat us over the head with the same argument four or five times, means that the film ends up being far more problematic than it needed to be with just a little more trust in the viewer. The constant reiteration of already made points also means an ineffeciant use of the running time, which could easily have accomodated more expert interview subjects and - I really wish, the biggest oversight - vox populi passer-by interviews that instead of the stitch-ups we're shown tried to get to understand how much of attitudes are media constructions, how many if any are based on experience, and what kind of experience. And from a clearer cross-section of Australians, not just the carefully selected drongos that Pilger has chosen to edit in.

Worthwhile, but ultimately a missed opportunity.


----------



## KirbyH

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm..... I _think_ the last one I saw was "The Producers." I don't watch a lot of movies so I'm 99.9% sure that was it.


----------



## Albert7

Underrated film by an underrated director Von Trier.










via iTunes


----------



## Albert7

This afternoon at the Gateway Mall Megaplex my dad and I saw this wonderful comic movie... Mark Wahlberg and Seth MacFarlane always on point here.

And the improvement was the addition of Amanda Seyfried as John's love interest in the movie. She is much better than Mila Kunis by a long shot in her chops. And she sings beautifully too!


























Some fascinating facts.

-- The opening sequence is incredible with a Busby Berkeley style tribute.
-- MacFarlane really digs a lot of American musical theater in presentation.
-- The story reminds me of William Gaddis' novel A Frolic of His Own. Legal satire... also a throwback to the legal procedural.
-- After the infamous scene, I doubt that I would ever enter a sperm bank.
-- Why didn't Marky Mark rap alongside Amanda? Where is the science?
-- Liam Neeson looked dead in the after credits scene.
-- So do Boston people have the foulest mouths with total intellectual combination of high and lowbrow humor.
-- I think that this is the first film this year that happens in Boston... I look forward to seeing Johnny Depp in Black Mass later on this year.
-- I love that Boston accent that Jessica Barth does. Seriously, a thick Boston Irish accent is like umm... awesome.
-- Of course, lovely arc in my hometown of New York City. I didn't expect that.
-- Why do nerds get beat up?
-- I didn't expect the East Coast to house that much weed. I always thought that Kentucky was the blue-GRASS state.
-- I will never forget what F. Scott Fitzgerald's first name really is. No kidding.
-- Just watch this movie. I lost track of all the cultural allusions in this show.
-- Norah Jones sings out the final credits. Oh yeah.

Moral lesson: Lord Lance claims to be a bear but he has none of the swagger that Ted has and you can't go wrong with the ursine ladies' man.


----------



## Yoshi

Whiplash (2014)


----------



## Albert7

Yoshi said:


> Whiplash (2014)


How was the film?


----------



## Yoshi

Albert7 said:


> How was the film?


I found it entertaining and it sort of inspired me to practise harder after watching it  (The piano in this case)


----------



## Xaltotun

Last night I watched _Written on the wind_ (1956) by Douglas Sirk. A supremely intelligent movie with incredibly complex character studies, yet so subtle that many would mistake it as just a "soap opera". Two tips for seeing this film: A) see the previous sentence. B) the character "Mitch Wayne" (the supposed "hero" of the film) is a REAL donkey-cavity and morally the worst person in the film.


----------



## GreenMamba

Xaltotun said:


> Last night I watched _Written on the wind_ (1956) by Douglas Sirk. A supremely intelligent movie with incredibly complex character studies, yet so subtle that many would mistake it as just a "soap opera". Two tips for seeing this film: A) see the previous sentence. B) the character "Mitch Wayne" (the supposed "hero" of the film) is a REAL donkey-cavity and morally the worst person in the film.


I haven't seen that one, but I like Sirk (All That Heaven Allows, Imitation of Life...).


----------



## Vaneyes

*True Detective* (HBO TV Series), Season 2 with different leads. Guess I had missed something, thinking the same would be back. I liked that creepy Southern cookin'.

Colin Farrell looks too much like Corrie's Kevin Webster. Bugs me. With the shotgun blast, I almos' got my wish of wishin' him away. Too easy.

The new storyline drags, but Vince Vaughn (momentarily away from anemic comedies) and Rachel McAdams (so hot, as always) more than pick up the aforementioned slack.

Itsa better followup than Better Call Saul, but not by much.


----------



## Albert7

Vaneyes said:


> *True Detective* (HBO TV Series), Season 2 with different leads. Guess I had missed something, thinking the same would be back. I liked that creepy Southern cookin'.
> 
> Colin Farrell looks too much like Corrie's Kevin Webster. Bugs me. With the shotgun blast, I almos' got my wish of wishin' him away. Too easy.
> 
> The new storyline drags, but Vince Vaughn (momentarily away from anemic comedies) and Rachel McAdams (so hot, as always) more than pick up the aforementioned slack.
> 
> Itsa better followup than Better Call Saul, but not by much.


I really enjoyed the first season and look forward to the current season when it hits up iTunes. I'm a huge Rachel McAdams fan btw.


----------



## Cheyenne

*In The Company of Men*, *Your Friends & Neighbours* and *The Shape of Things* by Neil LaBute. They certainly are very entertaining and the dialogue is very swift and enjoyable, but his characters seem like cruel and cold caricatures bearing little resemblance to real life.


----------



## Albert7

Criterion Collection disc two bonus features for Salo DVD (already seen the movie before last year).


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Plowing the interviews with Pasolini and his film crew and "Fade to Black" with great talks with Breillat (Fat Girl director who is awesome too) and Bertolucci (another awesome auteur).

I plan to get this on Blu-Ray for the up-resolution someday.


----------



## Xaltotun

GreenMamba said:


> I haven't seen that one, but I like Sirk (All That Heaven Allows, Imitation of Life...).


It's the only Sirk I've seen yet; I'm dying to see just those two that you mentioned.

Now watched _Mr. Smith goes to Washington_, again. Idealism + cynicism + martyrdom = excellent!


----------



## Albert7

Just remembered this film trailer for a flick I really am dying to see:






Along with the Amy documentary I want to see this weekend. this year has been awesome for music documentaries and movies. We have The Who, N.W.A., Amy Winehouse, and on and on.

Wow. Geez.


----------



## GreenMamba

Xaltotun said:


> It's the only Sirk I've seen yet; I'm dying to see just those two that you mentioned.
> 
> Now watched _Mr. Smith goes to Washington_, again. Idealism + cynicism + martyrdom = excellent!


I don't know if you've ever seen Far from Heaven (2002), but it was basically a 21st century Douglas Sirk film. A masterpiece too, IMO.


----------



## Pugg

​ Two " Dames" and a young boy, smells like trouble in paradise 

Wonderful film . :tiphat:


----------



## SimonNZ

^My mother's favorite film. She insisted I watch it, and I agreed it was beautiful.

I was particularly impressed with the care and effort Daniel Brühl put into looking as though he was really playing the violin (actually Nigel Kennedy on the soundtrack). 

Superb directorial debut from Charles Dance, who really ought to have gone on to direct more.


----------



## Guest

Koyaanisqatsi

Profound, moving, sad.

Alternative view from partner passing through: "If I were you, I'd turn the sound off from that film, it's appalling."

Now I need to watch/ listen the sequel.


----------



## Vaneyes

An episode from Ed "Al Bundy" O'Neill's short-lived/forgotten *Dragnet* remake (TV series 2003/4).

I like his "Lt.Joe Friday". Far less intense than Jack Webb's portrayal, and Al's sarcasm was resisted.

*Dragnet* "Well Endowed" (2003):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=6EbQnwKHgB0#t=329


----------



## Xaltotun

GreenMamba said:


> I don't know if you've ever seen Far from Heaven (2002), but it was basically a 21st century Douglas Sirk film. A masterpiece too, IMO.


Haven't --- sounds very interesting, thanks! I try to avoid post-1977 films (actually post-1964 is closer to the truth), but I do make exceptions


----------



## SimonNZ

Among recent viewing:

















Both of which I expected to be more or less mindlessly watchable. Both of which turned out to be very good indeed.


----------



## Blancrocher

Werckmeister Harmonies, by Bela Tarr. Art house flick, with lots of long takes of people walking down deserted streets and so forth. Much more about mood than plot. But it's beautiful to look at and it sucked me in. Big recommend to people who haven't already stopped reading this review!

I'd also say the book it's based on, The Melancholy of Resistance by Laszlo Krasznahorkai, is worth reading.

Trailer:


----------



## SimonNZ

RIP the wonderful actor Roger Rees.










I've always enjoyed seeing him turn up unexpectedly in unlikely film and television works - recently in Elementary - and on the many passes I've made of West Wing its always a pleasure to watch him steal every scene as Lord John Mawbury.

Famed for his Shakespeare on stage, though this important aspect of his career was too little captured on film. But tonight I decided it was time to watch the Trevor Nunn RSC film of Comedy Of Errors, in which he stars alongside Judy Dench and Francesca Annis. And I'm glad I did because though usually among my least favorite Shakespeare plays all involved made this a hoot from start to finish.


----------



## Albert7

Last night off an iTunes file.










It's about my hometown. Gritty and not Woody Allen veneered. Hardcore French criminaleses.


----------



## Albert7

This afternoon my dad and I saw this moving documentary this afternoon at the Broadway Centre Theatre. I have been waiting a long time for this.


























Amy Winehouse is like the Callas of our generation. Her voice was emotional and dramatic but not the smoothest. Her prowess as a jazz (soul as some would put it) singer was incredible and one can only speculate her genius as a songwriter had she lived much longer. I think that she would have been more into jazz and experimenting with new forms.

Also sad about her involvement with drugs and alcohol. The British tabloids were pretty awful to her and made fun of her sadly enough. Also the film was not scared to address female identity and bulimia which impacted Amy quite a bit.

Without Amy, there would have been no Lana Del Rey. Luckily Lana doesn't seem to be involved in anything drug-wise (despite their similar backgrounds involving alcohol) so her third album Honeymoon will be out later on this year.


----------



## Albert7

This afternoon I saw this lovely flick featuring the brilliant Amy Schumer at the Gateway Mall.


























I won't analyze this flick much but I want to say that I prefer Schumer over Sarah Silverman. Also for classical music fans, there is a nice postmodern reference to the opening sequence of Woody Allen's Manhattan with similar shots and the famous Gershwin piece.

Much love and thanks again, Amy. I love her awkward and very raunchy intellectual approach. Quite a subversive feminist regarding issues of body image. Also note that Apatow, the director, works with Lena Dunham who is similar to Schumer in terms of her Jewishness and ability to deal with explicit sexual topics.


----------



## GreenMamba

*My Man Godfrey*, the original with William Powell and Carole Lombard, plus a hilarious Alice Brady. Deservedly a Classic.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is a touching movie about an alien and a cat*









Watched this with the fiancée earlier. Alien (1979/2003 Director's Cut).


----------



## Pugg

​
Highly entertaining:tiphat:


----------



## Xaltotun

_Les Dames du Bois de Boulogne,_ for the second time. Now this is a film full of fire and ice. It's also more complex than what it seems to be: without one character's evil revenge, two other characters wouldn't have been redeemed. Also, there is a hint of dark salvation for the avenger herself, as only after the revenge will others be able to sense the full scale of her emotions.

Still need to see _Les Anges du Peche..._


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. "Moe Greene".

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/alex-rocco-godfather-star-dead-at-79/


----------



## Easy Goer

Jules and Jim (1962) directed by François Truffaut.


----------



## Pugg

Stunning picture :tiphat:


----------



## Yoshi

Bitter Moon (1992)


----------



## Pugg

On Belgian television : *Visconti's* 1971 _absolute sublime_ film:tiphat:

​


----------



## xample

Antman (I'm joining the bandwagon lol)


----------



## Clara

Greetings forum my name is Clara and I recently joined Talk Classical. I feel creating a new thread in the _"New Members Introductions"_ sub-forum a bit excessive thus I am introducing myself now.



SimonNZ said:


> National Gallery (Frederick Wiseman, dir.)
> 
> Essential viewing. I've seen a couple of Wiseman's documentaries before - recently La Danse on the Paris Ballet - so I knew what to expect: no commentary, narration or direct-to-camera talk of any kind, just an unfolding kaleidescope of workers, restorers, administrators, board members, teachers and guides going about their business over a three-hour running time.
> 
> Wiseman has made a great many other documentaries in this fashion, including some well regarded ones that demonstrate the inagequacies of specific educational institutions, and others on social issues, but for some reason most are completely unavailable.
> 
> If I had the means to put on and pay for a retrospective and renewal of one filmmakers work, Wiseman would be a serious contender.


Hi Simon I am not familiar with Wiseman's work but both "La Danse" and "National Gallery" sound like must sees. it's a pity La Danse is not showing in cinemas from what you have said I would love to see it on the big screen . Thank you very much without you I may not have encountered Mr. Wiseman's work.










Hadewijch (2009) ~ Bruno Dumont (Director)​
I enjoyed Hadewijch although it is not without it's faults. It can stray into that realm where you know that you are watching an "Art-House" film.

Having said that there was ample opportunely for the film to get over pretentious. When this happens it often has the effect of breaking the immersion for me and I lose any emotional bond I have developed with the characters. However the director and actors avoided this and put in a good performance.

It's not a masterpiece by any means but worth the almost four pounds I spent on it. I will watch it again someday...

*3.5 Stars*

Clara


----------



## breakup

I've watched "The Enemy Below" which along with "The Bedford Incident" was way better than the book.


----------



## Balthazar

*Alive Inside*

Award-winning 2014 documentary about the power of music to re-enliven people with Alzheimer's and dementia. While the larger focus is on the elderly and their role in society, an underlying current is the extraordinary power of music to affect the human psyche. Apparently, the part of the brain that responds to music is one of the last parts to be affected by Alzheimer's. Highly recommended.


----------



## GreenMamba

Re-watching *Crimes and Misdemeanors. *Along with Annie Hall, my favorite Woody Allen.

Comedy = Tragedy + Time


----------



## Weston

Via Netflix "Blutgletscher" (Blood Glacier)










The writers might have tried harder to suspend my disbelief and a tiny bit of CGI might have helped, but it has its moments.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is a double feature*

Picked two off of the Criterion Collection via Hulu















The Blob (1958) and Stagecoach (1939)


----------



## Blancrocher

"Court," directed by Chaitanya Tamhane.

The movie depicts the legal proceedings involving a social activist in a lower court in Mumbai. One of the best new films I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Taggart

Ingélou and I have just finished watching this delightful story of Fanny Brawne and John Keats. Absolutely delightful. Based around Andrew Motion's biography of Keats (he also advised on the film) and making use of both Keats' letters and poems it presents a strong and emotionally gripping portrayal of the relationship. Fanny's breakdown at the end when she hears of the death of Keats was particularly affecting. There were some obvious anachronisms - the pre-cut edition of Endymion for example - but they did not disturb the flow of the story. The music was excellent as was the presentation of dancing. All in all a superb film.


----------



## Albert7

Taggart said:


> Ingélou and I have just finished watching this delightful story of Fanny Brawne and John Keats. Absolutely delightful. Based around Andrew Motion's biography of Keats (he also advised on the film) and making use of both Keats' letters and poems it presents a strong and emotionally gripping portrayal of the relationship. Fanny's breakdown at the end when she hears of the death of Keats was particularly affecting. There were some obvious anachronisms - the pre-cut edition of Endymion for example - but they did not disturb the flow of the story. The music was excellent as was the presentation of dancing. All in all a superb film.


Great movie and I remember seeing this in theaters when it came out.


----------



## Levanda

I watched "The Red Balloon 1956" short beautiful film. 
http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2Y1tRBOXfA


----------



## DeepR

You Don't Know Jack 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1132623/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
Absolutely fantastic performance by Al Pacino.


----------



## Yoshi

Night on Earth (1991) by Jim Jarmusch. Absolutely loved it, I wish it was longer.


----------



## Ingélou

We watched 'Dangerous Liaisons' tonight - the second time we'd seen it, but it's one of the film dvds that we ordered specially to enjoy during our Staycation Week. 
An excellent film, with brilliant acting performances, particularly from John Malkevich, I thought, as Glenn Close, though fabulous too, always seems to play that cold heartless type. It surprised me to learn that the book was published in France before the Revolution; apparently scholars are divided on whether it's meant to be amusingly amoral, or a criticism of the values of the Ancien Regime. Hugely entertaining, witty & sexy, yet at the end shocking & tragic, for me, anyway.


----------



## Balthazar

Ingélou said:


> We watched 'Dangerous Liaisons' tonight - the second time we'd seen it, but it's one of the film dvds that we ordered specially to enjoy during our Staycation Week.
> An excellent film, with brilliant acting performances, particularly from John Malkevich, I thought, as Glenn Close, though fabulous too, always seems to play that cold heartless type. It surprised me to learn that the book was published in France before the Revolution; apparently scholars are divided on whether it's meant to be amusingly amoral, or a criticism of the values of the Ancien Regime. Hugely entertaining, witty & sexy, yet at the end shocking & tragic, for me, anyway.


What a great film! Also featuring Michelle Pfeiffer at the height of her career and Keanu Reeves at the height of his... Keanu-ness.

Ingélou, if you ever get around to reading the book, I would be interested in your thoughts on it. I read it for a French lit class and loved it. Those pre-Revolutionary libertines were really something...


----------



## Easy Goer

The Son's Room (2001)


----------



## Yoshi

Steamboat Bill Jr. (1928) by Buster Keaton


----------



## Celloman

I've seen this film four times (?) now and each time I am absolutely amazed by the audacity and honesty of this brilliant film. It is the self-reflection of a artist who is tortured by his inability to express the truth, both in his work and to the people who know him.

I cannot recommend this film enough. If you haven't seen it, please do yourself the favor and take the plunge.


----------



## Levanda

Berlin: SymphOony of a Great City (1927)
Loved. This movie shows us one day in Berlin, the rhythm of that time, starting at the earliest morning and ends in the deepest night.


----------



## Ingélou

This evening we watched this film, having bought the dvd last week in a charity shop. I really wanted to see it, because I'd taught the book at A-level and admired the way Lomax told the story, so honestly, and so movingly. It went down well with my students too.

The film started well, with the humour and romance of Eric meeting Pat(ti) on a train, then moved into flashback about the fall of Singapore and the young Eric's understanding of the reality of building the Burma railway - this shocked me and was effective.

But then it lost the quiet drama of Lomax's mental journey, replacing it with a melodramatic climax where the older Lomax waylaid & confronted the Japanese interpreter present at his torture and threatened him with death, violence & torture. A lot of other things were missed out, most importantly Lomax's Scottish & religious background, first marriage and life after the war.

I know that a film can't have everything but the whole point of the book was the quiet, inexorable build up to the meeting with Nagase and whenever I came to read the last page, where Lomax forgives Nagase and finishes, 'Some time the hating has to stop,' I would reach for the Kleenex - even in class! 

I felt that a great opportunity had been missed, and what we'd got instead was tawdry caricature. It's hard to say how I would have reacted had I not read the book, but I still think I wouldn't have gone for the violent confrontation - it would have alienated me from Lomax's character and felt unrealistic, as indeed it was. The real Lomax fantasised - but it wasn't him to act in this violent way.

The film wasn't a total write-off, but I was disappointed. We will be returning it to the charity shop, and I think I'll order the book and reread it.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Edit: In this link the relationship of Lomax's book/ real life to the film version are explored in detail. 
http://www.historyvshollywood.com/reelfaces/railway-man/


----------



## Blancrocher

Yoshi said:


> Night on Earth (1991) by Jim Jarmusch. Absolutely loved it, I wish it was longer.


I agree--terrific movie. I'd also recommend Down by Law if you haven't seen it.


----------



## jurianbai

Some notable films I watched recently:

Far from the Madding Crowd (2015) - beautiful soundtracks
True Story (2015) 
Jurassic World (2015)
Still Alice (2014)
The Longest Ride (2015)
Finding Vivian Maier (2013 Documentary) - amazing finding, it is about ordinary nanny take streetphotography in the '60s-'80s, the photos are amazing indeed.
Danny Collins (2015)
Testament of Youth (2014)
The Water Diviner (2014)


----------



## Guest

_Inside Out_ (Disney/Pixar's latest).

View attachment 73044


Touching, funny (very funny in places) and you don't have to take your kids to enjoy it, though if you've raised kids, it might resonate more (especially if you're inclined to a sentimental reaction!)


----------



## Yoshi

Blancrocher said:


> I agree--terrific movie. I'd also recommend Down by Law if you haven't seen it.


I've seen it before this one and I enjoyed it too  
These are the only two Jim Jarmusch films I've watched so far but I can't wait to see more. I'm also a big fan of Roberto Benigni so that was plus.


----------



## Xaltotun

Yoshi said:


> I've seen it before this one and I enjoyed it too
> These are the only two Jim Jarmusch films I've watched so far but I can't wait to see more. I'm also a big fan of Roberto Benigni so that was plus.


When I was 18 I went to see Jarmusch's _Dead Man_ that was in the theatres and I was TRANSFORMED, one of the most important experiences of my life. To quote my French friend who described it so aptly, "It's massive, man!"

Yesterday, watched Hawks' _Only Angels Have Wings._ It's maybe the most Hawksian film, concetrated Hawksian acid. It lays bare his ethics and his style. Fun and laughs, death and cruelty, love both erotic and platonic, work and society, implications and innuendo, existentialism, Rita Hayworth getting a bowl of ice water poured on her goddess hair - it's rather perfect.


----------



## Art Rock

Mission Impossible 3 on TV. Entertaining.


----------



## Taggart

The romantic interest, particularly the conclusion is far fetched to say the least.

The music was excellent. We switched the subtitles on because of the accents and found that we got details of the music playing - very helpful. It was entertaining to watch Beethoven play pieces with obvious pedal effects - either sustain or _una corde_ -while either standing up or otherwise not using his feet!

The material on Karl was interesting, but, all in all, the film failed as a worthwhile bio-pic.


----------



## Yoshi

Barry Lyndon (1975). What can I say? I find it very hard to enjoy other movies the few days right after watching a Kubrick film because of how flawless they look.


----------



## Vaneyes

Yoshi said:


> Barry Lyndon (1975). What can I say? I find it very hard to enjoy other movies the few days right after watching a Kubrick film because of how flawless they look.


My, where have 40 years gone?


----------



## Vaneyes

I thought this was to be a Lucy Ricardo redo.

*Lucy* (2014), starring ScarJo, Morgan Freeman. Directed by Luc Besson.

Silly. And a $40M budget! "Fred & Ethel" could've helped. Only saving grace is soundtrack usage of Muti's WAM Requiem.

Two thumbs down.


----------



## Celloman

...........................................................


----------



## Yoshi

Vaneyes said:


> I thought this was to be a Lucy Ricardo redo.
> 
> *Lucy* (2014), starring ScarJo, Morgan Freeman. Directed by Luc Besson.
> 
> Silly. And a $40M budget! "Fred & Ethel" could've helped. Only saving grace is soundtrack usage of Muti's WAM Requiem.
> 
> Two thumbs down.


Saw that on the cinema when it came out and cringed the whole time.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there were numerous Aliens*





















Fiancee and I have been watching the Alien series, finishing out with Alien Resurrection last night. Aliens was an awesome film but the ones after that just lacked that special something that made the first two amazing.

Aliens was amazing. This movie did almost everything right. My only quibble is that James Horner's score sounds a little too much like his score to Star Trek II in places.

Alien[SUP]3[/SUP] was just terrible in my opinion. It felt too long and I couldn't stand the characters. At one point, I was simply rooting for the Xenomorph to kill everyone and get it over with.

Alien Resurrection was an improvement but that isn't saying much. Most of my enjoyment from this one was from making fun of this one ala Mystery Science Theatre 3000.


----------



## joen_cph

*Tom Ford*: _A Single Man _(2009)

Hadn´t seen this one before, would give it a maximum number of stars - a work of unusual depth, for mainstream movies, and with superb acting too. Wasn´t that much in the mood for the last minutes of the movie, but still ... one of the best American ones I´ve seen.


----------



## Yoshi

La grande bellezza (2013). Really good


----------



## Balthazar

Sarah Polley's hyper-personal documentary interviewing her family members.


----------



## Balthazar

*Whiplash* - So the script may not be completely believable, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Bellinilover

I just saw the movie LUTHER, with Joseph Fiennes in the title role, and thought it was magnificent!


----------



## Biwa

I recently watched The Grand Budapest Hotel with Ralph Fiennes. A wonderful film by Wes Anderson.


----------



## Cosmos

Just saw the recent Mission Impossible installment: Rogue Nation.

It was a lot of fun. Just as action packed as I hoped it would be. Great for popcorn munching. Not sure if I'll ever watch it again, but it was a fun theater going experience


----------



## DeepR

Cosmos said:


> Just saw the recent Mission Impossible installment: Rogue Nation.
> 
> It was a lot of fun. Just as action packed as I hoped it would be. Great for popcorn munching. Not sure if I'll ever watch it again, but it was a fun theater going experience


+1
Lol, I just came back from it and wanted to write pretty much the same thing.
Tom Cruise may be a nut but I do respect him for what he does. Most of his movies are at least above average action flicks.
I think I prefer the last two Mission Impossible films over all the modern Bond and Bourne films.


----------



## Celloman

"Why do you want to dance?"

"Why do you want to live?"

"I don't know, exactly. I live because I must."

"That's my answer, too."


----------



## GreenMamba

Timbuktu (2014). Directed by Abderrahmane Sissako. Radical Islamists take over a village in Mali. Excellent film.


----------



## Balthazar

*Bullhead (2012)* -- _Dutch: Rondskop_

Michaël R. Roskam's directorial debut starring Matthias Schoenaerts. Intense.


----------



## Pugg

​
Breathtaking acting :tiphat:


----------



## Weston

Banshee Chapter










An unusual horror movie in that it is actually frightening in places for a change, as opposed to mere gross out or cheap jump scares, or found footage. It may not be high art, but hit the spot I was looking for with autumn just around the corner here. I love the character of the crusty drunken old washed up writer, stereotype though that may be.

On the other hand I've all but forgotten it a few days later.


----------



## SimonNZ

Boys From The Blackstuff
Our Friends In The North

picking away at these two series, which i hadn't heard of before but which got high rankings in an interesting Guardian list of best ever television dramas I came accross (though I disagree very strongly with their no.1)


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Land and Freedom by Ken Loach. This film has a different take of the Spanish Civil War.


----------



## Chrythes

It Follows.

People catch a deadly STD which only the affected ones can see. I don't know if it's some sort of commentary on STDs or if even it has anything to do with it, but while the concept is quite interesting the execution could be better. It's at times unsettling, but it's barely a horror movie. Though the music (electronic) is great and it doesn't rely on any cheap jump scares, both a plus.


----------



## GreenMamba

I loved It Follows. I don't think it's a commentary STDs, even though it might seem so. I think the "it" represents growing old, relentlessly chasing our young heroes. Anyway, I thought it was scary.


----------



## Avey

Yoshi said:


> My favourite disney movie


NO:

Lion King >>> Robin Hood >> Aladdin > Fantasia > Jungle Book > Mermaid ...

Of course, I exclude *Pixar* films. Was that wrong? If so, then like EXPECT A RESPONSE FROM ME


----------



## cwarchc

Interstellar

Not a bad film, just not as good as I expected


----------



## Taggart

The Francesco Rosi version from 1984 with Julia Migenes, Placido Domingo and Ruggero Raimondi. An excellent version now re-released and heavily restored. The extra material was excellent. It was interesting to hear that Michel Glotz, the sound recordist had recorded Maria Callas in Carmen and the score they used had Callas' own note on it. Another link to Callas was the voice coach Janine Reiss who had also worked with Callas for a numer of years.

The singing was superb helped by excellent sound mixing. The landscapes used were stunning. As Ruggero Raimondi said it looks more like a Western than an Opera. All in all a fine portrayal of Carmen.


----------



## MrTortoise

cwarchc said:


> Interstellar
> 
> Not a bad film, just not as good as I expected


It gets the Oscar for coolest robots for sure.


----------



## GreenMamba

*Enigma* (2001), about Bletchley Park coding breaking during WW2.

I really liked the novel by Robert Harris, and the film was scripted by Tom Stoppard, directed by Michael Apted, and includes Kate Winslet in the cast. Alas, it's not especially good. I'm not sure what someone who didn't read the book would think.

Mick Jagger was a co-producer (with Lorne Michaels). Jagger appears as an extra.


----------



## Cheyenne

*The Molly Maguires*, a very poignant movie about coal miners in Pensylvania starring Richard Harris and Sean Connery as convincing working class men with different ideas of advancement. Somehow a failure at the box office and panned in its time, I myself enjoyed it immensely.

Also *In The Ocean*, about the classical avant-garde. Very fun, I wonder if there are more good documentaries on classical music.


----------



## Yoshi

Avey said:


> NO:
> 
> Lion King >>> Robin Hood >> Aladdin > Fantasia > Jungle Book > Mermaid ...
> 
> Of course, I exclude *Pixar* films. Was that wrong? If so, then like EXPECT A RESPONSE FROM ME


Did you just quote me from 5 years ago to start an argument about Disney movies now? :lol:
I didn't even remember posting that since I was still a teenager, let alone the movie I was talking about.

I did search and realize I was referring to Mulan in that post. The funny thing is, my favourite Disney movie right now is in fact the Lion King so... I guess you can sleep tonight. I love your avatar by the way.


----------



## Selby




----------



## Guest

Selby said:


>


These are the last two films I went out to see.

I've since bought Birdman on DVD.

How say you?


----------



## Autocrat

dogen said:


> These are the last two films I went out to see.
> 
> I've since bought Birdman on DVD.
> 
> How say you?


You didn't ask me, but I agree with the reviewer at the bottom of the cover.


----------



## Balthazar

*Boy A (2007)*

Another intense one directed by John Crowley and starring a young Andrew Garfield.


----------



## Guest

Avey said:


> NO:
> 
> Lion King >>> Robin Hood >> Aladdin > Fantasia > Jungle Book > Mermaid ...
> 
> Of course, I exclude *Pixar* films. Was that wrong? If so, then like EXPECT A RESPONSE FROM ME


NO!

Beauty and the Beast>>>Toy Story>>>Monsters Inc>>>Lion King >>> The Incredibles>>>Aladdin >>>Mary Poppins>>>Finding Nemo>>>Little Mermaid>>>


----------



## Guest

Autocrat said:


> You didn't ask me, but I agree with the reviewer at the bottom of the cover.


Well I agree with your good self and the reviewer! Exceptionally good film.


----------



## Celloman

First time watching this. It scared the living daylights out of me!


----------



## Biwa

Two very different takes on family life. I enjoyed them both.


----------



## Vaneyes

Biwa said:


> View attachment 74134
> View attachment 74135
> 
> 
> Two very different takes on family life. I enjoyed them both.


*"Enlighten me about family."









*


----------



## Ilarion

Собачье Сердце (Heart of the Dog) based on book by M. Bulgakov.


----------



## DavidA

Just seen the broadcast of Othello from Royal Shakespeare Company. Disappointing. Just didn't work. I'll stick to Verdi's version!


----------



## Itullian

DavidA said:


> Just seen the broadcast of Othello from Royal Shakespeare Company. Disappointing. Just didn't work. I'll stick to Verdi's version!


True, you can be bored in only two hours! :lol:


----------



## Morimur

I've kinda given up on films. I don't have time for more than one immersive hobby and I am not about to give up listening to music.


----------



## GreenMamba

The Naked City (1948, dir. Jules Dassin). A right classic.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Enemy *(2013), starring Jake Gyllenhaal. Directed by Denis Villeneuve. From the novel "The Double" by Jose Saramago. It probably was a good novel, but the movie idea was a mistake. Too much down time doesn't do on the big screen, or my big TV. If something good happened, I didn't see it...leaving early.


----------



## cwarchc

Watched this classic this morning
I've got Apocalypse Now recorded as well


----------



## Vaneyes

cwarchc said:


> Watched this classic this morning
> I've got Apocalypse Now recorded as well
> 
> View attachment 74329


Two cheery films. Maybe add The Road (2009), Scarface (1983), and Casino (1995).


----------



## cwarchc

I thought this was quite good


----------



## Itullian

House on Haunted Hill, the 50s one
great fun


----------



## Pugg

Time to leave or:Le Temps qui Rerste.
Melvin Poupaud and Jeanne Moreau playing heartbreaking scene's .:tiphat:


----------



## Jeff W

*In which there is Fargo*









Fargo (1996)


----------



## Vaneyes

Itullian said:


> House on Haunted Hill, the 50s one
> great fun


Thanks for mentioning. Remains a favorite for me. As a kid, I saw it in its original release. A skeleton hanging on a wire over the audience happened during the movie.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which the drive in had a quadruple feature*

Was way too tired to post about this this morning when we got home (past 4 AM!). The local drive in theatre had a quadruple feature last night and the fiancee and I decided to go!









Movie #1 was 'Shaun the Sheep' which was a cute stop motion film about a mischievous sheep and the problems he caused. Done completely without intelligible dialogue. The fiancee and I both thought it was cute.









Movie #2 was 'Inside Out'. Pixar usually doesn't disappoint (I'm looking at you 'Cars 2'!) and they certainly didn't here.









Movie #3 was 'Avengers: The Age of Ultron'. We saw this one a few months ago but had wanted to see it again. Picked up on a few extra things that tie the movies in the Marvel Cinematic Universe together, particularly a reference to the events in 'Guardians of the Galaxy'.









Movie #4 was a stinker called 'American Ultra'. Initially had planned to leave after 'Avengers' but the fiancee convinced me to stay for this one because she thought the lead actor was cute. Big mistake. Dull, boring and utterly predictable. We ended up leaving about halfway through due to a mixture of fatigue and boredom.


----------



## Cosmos

Finally got around to watching Moonrise Kingdom [2012]










Typical Wes Anderson: fun, deadpan, charming, etc. Not as good as the later Grand Budapest Hotel, but I'm glad I didn't miss it. Also liked the classical soundtrack


----------



## Vaneyes

Jeff W said:


> ....Movie #4 was a stinker called 'American Ultra'. Initially had planned to leave after 'Avengers' but the fiancee convinced me to stay for this one *because she thought the lead actor was cute*. Big mistake. Dull, boring and utterly predictable. We ended up leaving about halfway through due to a mixture of fatigue and boredom.


That's Mark Zuckerberg!


----------



## Emerogork

I saw Memento with Guy Pierce when it first came out (1999?) then again about 6 years later. Five days ago I discovered it again and watched it 6 more times....

Can't seem to remember how it ends.


----------



## brotagonist

I am a bit over halfway through Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides, which is presently being broadcast on television. It came out in 2011. I've only previously seen one or two of the earlier films in the series. Are they chronological? In any event, I am enjoying it


----------



## Antiquarian

_A Walk in the Woods_ starring Robert Redford and Nick Nolte. My time would have been better spent if I had walked in the woods. This is from someone who had read Bill Bryson's book.


----------



## Antiquarian

brotagonist said:


> I am a bit over halfway through Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides, which is presently being broadcast on television. It came out in 2011. I've only previously seen one or two of the earlier films in the series. Are they chronological? In any event, I am enjoying it


Yes, it's the fourth film in the _Pirates_ franchise.
1. POTC: The Curse of the Black Pearl
2. POTC: Dead Man's Chest
3. POTC: At World's End
4. POTC: On Stranger Tides.

The last film was very loosely based on Tim Powers book of the same title. It is a great book and well worth seeking out.


----------



## Pugg

Emerogork said:


> I saw Memento with Guy Pierce when it first came out (1999?) then again about 6 years later. Five days ago I discovered it again and watched it 6 more times....
> 
> Can't seem to remember how it ends.


I have the same problem :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

Once Upon a Time in Anatolia (dir. Nuri Bilge Ceylan)

Turkish film about a bunch of cops etc. looking for a body. Very slow-paced, dribbling out inconclusive elements of the plot every 10 minutes or so.

Truly stunning cinematography, however--a lot of images from this film are going to stick with me.


----------



## Balthazar

*Tartuffe*

Banned from public performance under Louis XIV, Molière's brilliant send-up of the hypocritically sanctimonious is as entertaining and relevant today as it was 350 years ago. The Royal Shakespeare Company's performance is fantastic with Nigel Hawthorne stealing the show as Orgon. In the title role, Anthony Sher is a bit smarmy for my taste, but this is the all-around best English language rendition I've seen.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Emerogork said:


> I saw Memento with Guy Pierce when it first came out (1999?) then again about 6 years later. Five days ago I discovered it again and watched it 6 more times....
> 
> Can't seem to remember how it ends.












I don't think Guy Pearce remembered how it ended either.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Going to watch now: Lord of the Rings dubbed in German. The story of one great modern myth-maker in the native language of the other


----------



## cwarchc

Quite enjoyed this


----------



## Belowpar

Legend

Although this has well chosen music form the period the actual score features a Jazz band with a set of drums that sound like a rock band from the 80’s. It jarred.

Overall it’s just a bit dull and the idea of having one actor paly two brothers just doesn’t work. There is zero chemistry on show and the dialog is written to avoid it being obvious that the conversation is filmed at two different times. The relationship between should be the bedrock of any attempt to tell their story.

Like an anti war movie with lots of action sequences this is an anti gangster movie with flashes of style. It doesn’t work.


Special mention for Tara Fitzgerald who plays against her normal casting brilliantly.


----------



## DavidA

Tunes of Glory a British film from 1960. It features two of Britain's greatest ever actors - Alec Guinness and John Mills. Guinness is the boozy, hail-fellow-well-met acting colonel of a highland regiment who is replaced in command by the uptight martinet colonel of John Mills. The film is not well known but conflict between Guinness and Mills involves some of the greatest acting ever seen in a British movie as the film runs to its tragic conclusion. Added to that the supporting cast are among the finest film actors of their generation and you can only marvel at the performances. The film was the official British entry at the 1960 Venice Film Festival, and John Mills won the Best Actor award there. That same year the film was named "Best Foreign Film" by the Hollywood Foreign Press Association.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Inherent Vice *(2014), starring Joaquin Phoenix, Josh Brolin, Reese Witherspoon. Directed by Paul Thomas Anderson. This was a book as well as a movie that shouldn't have. The death throes were noticeable before the opening credits.

Forget this turkey. A better plan is to rewatch Phoenix & Witherspoon's "Walk The Line".


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Krays (1990) - gritty biopic of East London's terrible twins and the rise and fall of their 1960s - ahem - 'business empire'. Ronnie and Reggie Kray were portrayed surprising well by Gary and Martin Kemp in their first major movie roles. At the time they were more well-known - some would say notorious - for being members of the 80s pop group Spandau Ballet, which had split round about the time the film was made (incidentally, both Kemps were child actors on TV before the group was formed). 

Another notable performance was by Billie Whitelaw as Violet Kray, the mother the twins doted on, and there was a small cameo from ex-WBC Welterweight champion John H. Stracey as - yep - a boxer.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vaneyes said:


> *Inherent Vice *(2014) The death throes were noticeable before the opening credits.


.........................................:lol:


----------



## Polyphemus

elgars ghost said:


> The Krays (1990) - gritty biopic of East London's terrible twins and the rise and fall of their 1960s - ahem - 'business empire'. Ronnie and Reggie Kray were portrayed surprising well by Gary and Martin Kemp in their first major movie roles. At the time they were more well-known - some would say notorious - for being members of the 80s pop group Spandau Ballet, which had split round about the time the film was made (incidentally, both Kemps were child actors on TV before the group was formed).
> 
> Another notable performance was by Billie Whitelaw as Violet Kray, the mother the twins doted on, and there was a small cameo from ex-WBC Welterweight champion John H. Stracey as - yep - a boxer.


Terrific movie and yes Billie was as usual wonderful. the only problem I had with it was that it did not deal in any depth with Ronnie's mental problems. Reggie hated the movie because it depicted Billie Whitelaw using bad language which apparently the real Violet never did. 
I am looking forward to the new Kray movie with Tom Hardy.


----------



## Polyphemus

Another one I was looking forward to. Unfortunately it is a redemption movie which could and should have been better given the cast.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Polyphemus said:


> Terrific movie and yes Billie was as usual wonderful. the only problem I had with it was that it did not deal in any depth with Ronnie's mental problems. Reggie hated the movie because it depicted Billie Whitelaw using bad language which apparently the real Violet never did.
> I am looking forward to the new Kray movie with Tom Hardy.


I'd be interested in your opinion of the new film - I'm not a cinema goer or a DVD collector myself so I probably won't see it until it eventually gets onto TV.


----------



## Polyphemus

elgars ghost said:


> I'd be interested in your opinion of the new film - I'm not a cinema goer or a DVD collector myself so I probably won't see it until it eventually gets onto TV.


As soon as I get to see it I will post my reaction.


----------



## Avey

Vaneyes said:


> *Inherent Vice *(2014), starring Joaquin Phoenix, Josh Brolin, Reese Witherspoon. Directed by Paul Thomas Anderson. This was a book as well as a movie that shouldn't have. The death throes were noticeable before the opening credits.
> 
> Forget this turkey. A better plan is to rewatch Phoenix & Witherspoon's "Walk The Line".


I agree that the film was unspectacular. But I only comment because while this was P.T.'s worst film, IMO, I still thoroughly enjoyed it. He has a difficult time putting together a _bad_ movie--or an "unwatchable" one, that is. Though, I realize I am a fan, and others can disagree.

The book is far far better too. That is obvious. Maybe the Pynchon-reader in me speaking, or the _anti-book-to-film_ in me, or maybe I just right.

Also, _Walk The Line_? I don't know if your comment was in jest or serious, but I think that is a horrific film. I love JP, but that movie was so dull and trite and obvious. I would not suggest anyone go there.


----------



## Avey

_Man on Wire_








The film is almost as great as the feat. Actually, not even close. But that means nothing, for the film's worth--which is terrific! I found it incredibly hard to stop or (mind)wander off from.


----------



## Pugg

Very entertaining:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pugg said:


> Very entertaining:


I know this was an early role for him but it seems impossible to avoid James bloody Corden right now.


----------



## Braddan

Pugg said:


> Very entertaining:


I was fortunate enough to see this on stage and it was a wonderful night in the theatre. Shame the great Richard Griffiths is no longer with us.


----------



## Pugg

Eddie Redmayne is the strong link of this cast and beyond that; marvellous actor :tiphat:


----------



## Belowpar

elgars ghost said:


> I'd be interested in your opinion of the new film - I'm not a cinema goer or a DVD collector myself so I probably won't see it until it eventually gets onto TV.


I reviewed this on the previous page, not favourably.

I recall Billie Whitelaw's performance and it's notable the new film makes the mother a very minor character, which is wrong.

We started our business in the East End 32 years ago and I have now lived here longer than all my other homes put together. It is true that for a certain generation locally they were stars. I've known a couple of people who met them (and a few more who were clearly blagging) and the respect they generated by their support of local parishes, boxing clubs etc. has never been fully explored. The sixties were a very odd time, it wasn't all swinging London.


----------



## Art Rock

La vita è bella (Life Is Beautiful) on TV. Phenomenal.


----------



## Biwa

The Fury (1978).

Although less of a horror film than "Carrie", this overlooked thriller is a must for fans of Brian De Palma and 70s horror/suspense movies. Sure...the plot is could be more focused, but De Palma's direction and the strong cast keep things moving. And John Williams's excellent score adds plenty of chills.


----------



## helenora

Following suggestions of forum members I've watched "Whiplash" .


I'm not into movies, but this post about Whiplash and The Birdman inspired me , I've already watched "Whiplash" and it's amazing. Usually I don't like movies about musicians, they seem to be sentimental, not realistic, romanticized, etc, etc, but this one.....is true. It's mind-blowing! It reminded me of "Moby Dick" ( well, sure it's not about music) , the same obsession, the same passion, tragedy and glory, sometimes supernatural, real and unreal at the same time. Well, may be I'm still under the impression , because I've just finished watching it, but anyway....and the drum solos are perfect! really enjoyed it. If you know any other movies like this one, please, share your suggestions


----------



## Braddan

Biwa said:


> View attachment 75454
> 
> 
> The Fury (1978).
> 
> Although less of a horror film than "Carrie", this overlooked thriller is a must for fans of Brian De Palma and 70s horror/suspense movies. Sure...the plot is could be more focused, but De Palma's direction and the strong cast keep things moving. And John Williams's excellent score adds plenty of chills.


It's quite a while since I saw this but I remember the trademark De Palma slow-mo sequence in the street and the (literally) mind-blowing ending. Not as good as Carrie but still a pretty good 70s horror.


----------



## Guest

Downfall.

The final days of WW2, in Hitler's bunker.









Our ongoing stupidity, brilliantly portrayed.


----------



## clavichorder

I watched *My Dinner With Andre*.

Fascinating movie. Inevitably provokes a variety of different responses, so I'm curious what people on the forum think of it.


----------



## KenOC

I watched _My Dinner with Andre _fairly recently. The first time I saw it, years ago, I was totally absorbed. This time it seemed somehow a bit dated. But still enjoyable!

Their casual disregard of the restaurant staff, as the movie goes on, I find a bit distracting and disturbing. I mean, these guys have families too, homes to go to. But that may be one point of the movie. It's certainly not there by accident!


----------



## Pugg

Like Minds.
A serious scary thriller starring Tom Sturridge and Eddie Redmayne

​


----------



## clavichorder

KenOC said:


> I watched _My Dinner with Andre _fairly recently. The first time I saw it, years ago, I was totally absorbed. This time it seemed somehow a bit dated. But still enjoyable!
> 
> Their casual disregard of the restaurant staff, as the movie goes on, I find a bit distracting and disturbing. I mean, these guys have families too, homes to go to. But that may be one point of the movie. It's certainly not there by accident!


Its possible that rather than 'dated', My Dinner With Andre just has the power of making a very strong first impression. I tried watching it again too and got more of the details, but it wasn't the same magical experience.


----------



## Blancrocher

KenOC said:


> I watched _My Dinner with Andre _fairly recently. The first time I saw it, years ago, I was totally absorbed. This time it seemed somehow a bit dated. But still enjoyable!
> 
> Their casual disregard of the restaurant staff, as the movie goes on, I find a bit distracting and disturbing. I mean, these guys have families too, homes to go to. But that may be one point of the movie. It's certainly not there by accident!


Interesting observation, Ken, so I decided to follow it up. It just so happens that Wallace Shawn (actor in and screenwriter of My Dinner with Andre) has written an essay on precisely this subject: "The Quest for Superiority" has a disquisition on the kinds of interactions between people and waiters (who he dubs "unobtrusives") at different kinds of restaurants.

Excerpts available here: http://www.kcrw.com/news-culture/shows/bookworm/wallace-shawn/excerpt-from-essays

So I'm thinking it's very significant--might be time for a re-watch by me as well!


----------



## GreenMamba

KenOC said:


> Their casual disregard of the restaurant staff, as the movie goes on, I find a bit distracting and disturbing. I mean, these guys have families too, homes to go to. But that may be one point of the movie. It's certainly not there by accident!


At one point, Andre talks about how he calls his doorman "Jimmy" and compares it to being a slaveowner. Bit over the top, but the film is conscious of all these details.

I like the movie a lot, though I haven't seen it in years. The conversation is like a swordfight.


----------



## Braddan

Pugg said:


> Like Minds.
> A serious scary thriller starring Tom Sturridge and Eddie Redmayne
> 
> I don't know this which surprises me as it features a strong cast and I like good thrillers. Will go check it out.


----------



## hpowders

Danny Collins (2015).
Al Pacino, Annette Bening.

Al Pacino is a national treasure and this role as an aging rock star does nothing to change that assessment.


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> I watched _My Dinner with Andre _fairly recently. The first time I saw it, years ago, I was totally absorbed. This time it seemed somehow *a bit dated.* But still enjoyable!
> 
> Their casual disregard of the restaurant staff, as the movie goes on, I find a bit distracting and disturbing. I mean, these guys have families too, homes to go to. But that may be one point of the movie. It's certainly not there by accident!


Just about any movie with a dial phone, FAX, video tape, has been deemed to be obsolete. Technology is even faster now. It's hard to make an "accurate" film.

Even period pieces are hard, when IMDb eagle eyes for "goofs" will spot something that wasn't available for another three years. ha ha


----------



## GreenMamba

Vaneyes said:


> Just about any movie with a dial phone, FAX, video tape, has been deemed to be obsolete. Technology is even faster now. It's hard to make an "accurate" film.
> 
> Even period pieces are hard, when IMDb eagle eyes for "goofs" will spot something that wasn't available for another three years. ha ha


I hate that stuff.

"So, what did you think of the movie?"
"It was dumb. In the background, you could see a car model that wasn't available for another two years."

Some people seem to think that's all movie making is about.


----------



## Pugg

Another sublime performance from Eddie Redmayne with Julianne Moore this time:tiphat:

​


----------



## Dim7

It's a while ago but I think it was The Skin I Live In. And it was totally awesome (overall, though one scene was a tad unnecessary IMO), but it's probably better to not say anything about it.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I haven't seen this recently but if we wait for which film I last saw we could be here for a very long time or end up with something numbingly banal so instead I shall recommend this: Der Philosph.

Not everyone will like its uncomplicated approach to the subject matter. But some will.

If you can find it, enjoy! But you probably won't be able to find it...


----------



## Balthazar

*The Theory of Everything*

Extraordinary acting by both Redmayne and Jones.


----------



## Guest

*The Adventures of Antoine Doinel: Five Films by François Truffaut*

Hello All,

The last film I had the pleasure of watching was...

*Les quatre cents coups*

_*"The 400 Blows"*_








as

part of the

*The Adventures of Antoine Doinel: Five Films by François Truffaut*

Boxset​
Needless to say my weekend is taken care of; Enjoy your weekend everyone.

Regards,

_Grey_


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Disney•Pixar's Inside Out. A masterpiece, if I do say so myself!


----------



## k1hodgman

28 Days Later.


----------



## GreenMamba

*The Great Waldo Pepper* (1975). Worth seeing just for the aerial stunts.


----------



## Vaneyes

*99 Homes* (2014), starring Andrew Garfield, Michael Shannon, Laura Dern. Directed by Ramin Bahrani.

Sampled clips:
















How far would you go for your family? "Don't get emotional about real estate."

This small movie ($8M budget) is a powerful commentary on America. Few screens thus far. Hoping it grows. Could be an Oscars surprise.


----------



## omega

I highly recommend this little gem to all TC posters. An excellent film about art in general, about dreams, illusions and desillusion.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

The Magnificent Seven (1960)

A remake of Kurosawa's Seven Samurai, starring Yul Brynner, Steve McQueen, Horst Buchholz, Charles Bronson, James Coburn and ...


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Guest

Currently listening to the _Inception _audio track on my iPod. It's much easier to follow the story (and work out how the score is being used) without distracting visuals!


----------



## Piwikiwi

Amélie and it was great. I must have seen this movie at least 5 times.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The Lobster (Yorgos Lanthimos, 2015)


Odd, yet oddly capable of staying in the mind. The plot is cruel and disturbing, but the second 'half' is somewhat redeemed by the love story.

The sound-track was interesting for repeatedly featuring short extracts from a Beethoven string quartet (unfortunately I coudn't identify it, nor some other hallf-familiar modern quartets), Shostakovitch's 8th quartet, Britten's first (Op. 25) quartet and Richard Strauss's Dox Quixote.


----------



## Norse

I'm one of those weirdos who sometimes watch movies because they are bad, hopefully entertainingly so.

Last time it was *Sleepaway Camp* (1983). That ending..  :lol:


----------



## GreenMamba

The Little Girl Who Lives Down the Lane (1976). Jodie Foster is the girl and and Martin Sheen is the town pervert.

Never heard of this until a few days when I was browsing Hulu. Creepy rather than scary, and very 70s, but I liked it. Chopin's first piano concerto makes an appearance.


----------



## Faustian

Absolutely stunning, one of the best films I've ever seen.


----------



## Vronsky

^^^^
Bergman is genius. _Wild Strawberries_ and _The Seventh Seal_ are also impressive films.
________________










_L'oro di Napoli_ (_The Gold of Naples_, 1954) 
Director Vittorio De Sica
Silvana Mangano
Sophia Loren
Eduardo De Filippo


----------



## Faustian

Vronsky said:


> ^^^^
> Bergman is genius. _Wild Strawberries_ and _The Seventh Seal_ are also impressive films.


It happens that I had previously seen both of those two films, and while I thought they were very very good, Persona just was on a whole different level for me. I had always considered myself more of a Fellini fan than a Bergman fan up to this point; now I have to reevaluate.


----------



## geralmar

Nazis at the Center of the Earth (2012). Long before the Jewish scientist was summarily murdered and the cyborg Hitler started shooting down jet fighters I realized that the movie wasn't a parody but a straight horror movie. I finished the movie depressed. I guess even 70 years after WWII I don't find Nazis entertaining.


----------



## bz3

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0040607/

Interesting and atypical B-Noir from 1948. Recommended.


----------



## Vaneyes

bz3 said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0040607/
> 
> Interesting and atypical B-Noir from 1948. Recommended.


I see child-star Tommy Ivo is in it. He would become a star in drag racing. He's 79 now.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Master of the House (1925). A great early Dreyer film. Totally underrated.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Master of the House (1925). A great early Dreyer film. Totally underrated.


I loved almost every Dreyer's film I've seen. I'm pretty sure I'll get into this as well. Thanks for mentioning it. :tiphat:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Orson Welles Chimes at Midnight or Falstaff (1966)


----------



## DeepR

Threads
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090163/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
It's impressive but I didn't find it particularly enganging or memorable. To me it's not the powerful, horrifying movie some people claim it is. It's a TV movie and it feels very dated. Still worth a watch.

Jurassic World
Entertaining but forgettable action flick. Nothing special, nothing too stupid.
Obviously nothing will ever bring back the wonderful experience of watching the original when I was a 11 years old dinosaur fan...


----------



## Sloe

Everybodys fine a film about a widover played by Robert Deniro travelling around visiting his children.

Before that I saw Norwegian Wood a Japanese film set in the late sixties about a young man who is in love with a girl with severe mental problems because her boyfriend killed himself.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

> I loved almost every Dreyer's film I've seen. I'm pretty sure I'll get into this as well. Thanks for mentioning it.


I'm sure you will love it. It is a beautiful film. And the thematic is very progressive for the time it was filmed.



Il_Penseroso said:


> Orson Welles Chimes at Midnight or Falstaff (1966)


One of the most underrated Orson Welles films.


----------



## cwarchc

Polanski's The Pianist
He made a good effort to catch the "madness" of the disaster that befell this part of mankind


----------



## Vaneyes

Sloe said:


> Everybody's Fine, a film about a widower played by Robert De Niro, travelling around, visiting his children....


Bob's ('Travis Bickle') become a joke. Late career fluff smells so bad. Be sure to look for Dirty Grandpa (2016).


----------



## GreenMamba

Vaneyes said:


> Bob's ('Travis Bickle') become a joke. Late career fluff smells so bad. Be sure to look for Dirty Grandpa (2016).


Happens to a lot of them (Jack!). Either you die young or phone it in.


----------



## Sloe

Vaneyes said:


> Bob's ('Travis Bickle') become a joke. Late career fluff smells so bad. Be sure to look for Dirty Grandpa (2016).


It was a rather good film.


----------



## Boothvoice

Last two...

*84 Charing Cross Road* with Anne Bancroft and Anthony Hopkins...(my favorite movie)....and my second favorite:

*Wrestling Ernest Hemingway* with Richard Harris and Robert Duval


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Mildred Pierce (1945) starring Joan Crawford


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Invitation to the Dance, 1956 musical anthology starring and directed by Gene Kelly










I liked it, lovely picture, especially the musical adaptation after Rimsky-Korsakov in the third segment.


----------



## Cosmos

Lars Von Trier - Melancholia (2011)










Beautiful film that focuses on living with depression as well as questioning how different people react to catastrophe


----------



## k1hodgman

V for Vendetta.


----------



## brotagonist

Slow West

I recommended it on the other film thread.


----------



## Xaltotun

Recently I saw _Night of the Living Dead_, and the next day, _Young Mr. Lincoln._ Some musings...

I think that _Night of the Living Dead_ was a very good movie, with a lot of allusions and symbolism, and a focused message, a focused attitude. That said, it made me realize again how I don't like 60's and 70's films in general. This film was so apocalyptic, so nihilistic... very honest in it, though! I appreciate that honesty. But I'm an idealist at heart. I have no problem seeing reality mocked, but I cannot stand ideas being mocked. Not that ideas mind, they're above mockery by definition. But _Night of the Living Dead_ had a sceptical message about humanity in general. I can't accept that. In the most hellish inferno of sin and reality, in my world-view the light if ideas still shines bright.

But then, _Young Mr. Lincoln._ I loved this film through and through. I had seen it before, but I liked it now even more. Few films are this idealistic. But the morale of Mr. Lincoln was not rooted in abstract principles here - granted, it involved abstract principles, but the principles did not seem to be the root of his being. Rather, the root of his being seemed to be this almost mystical feeling of nature, a very romantic notion to say the least! Man's innate goodness, a Rousseau-like notion that has refined itself to include abstract principles in the case of Mr. Lincoln, a combination of the natural man and the cultured man. Also, genious footage of nature and the community by John Ford (as ever). And as for Henry Fonda, maybe this was his finest performance ever (which is saying a lot!).


----------



## Belowpar

Just seen the new Bond movie. I've come to the conclusion that I like the idea of Bond movies more than the ones they make!

Will download one of the books to the Kindle for my next holiday.


----------



## Vaneyes

Belowpar said:


> Just seen the new Bond movie. I've come to the conclusion that I like the idea of Bond movies more than the ones they make!
> 
> Will download one of the books to the Kindle for my next holiday.


Could be worse--Lazenby, Moore, Dalton.


----------



## Pugg

Boothvoice said:


> Last two...
> 
> *84 Charing Cross Road* with Anne Bancroft and Anthony Hopkins...(my favorite movie)....:
> 
> l








Saw that once on a commercials television channel.
Ruined by commercial breaks.
So now I own it :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Belowpar said:


> Just seen the new Bond movie. I've come to the conclusion that I like the idea of Bond movies more than the ones they make!
> 
> Will download one of the books to the Kindle for my next holiday.


I am worried that my wife might want me to go with her to see this. Last one I saw I almost fell asleep it was so tedious.


----------



## Avey

Cosmos said:


> Lars Von Trier - Melancholia (2011)


...and the opening montage!


----------



## Vaneyes

Trailers

*Sicario* (2015) - I could be tempted by Emily, as always.






*Crimson Peak* (2015) - Wouldn't scare me.


----------



## Easy Goer

With a Friend Like Harry (2000)


----------



## Belowpar

Vaneyes said:


> Trailers
> 
> *Sicario* (2015) - I could be tempted by Emily, as always.


I see I have a rival...


----------



## Levanda

"Master and Margarita" mini series in Russian I think can be watched on youtube with English subtitles. Nothing to complain good story.


----------



## cwarchc

I watched "Enders Game" purely because I read the book, years ago.
Stays close to the book, so very impressive CGI
However, I didn't too much of it.
I suppose I've grown up a bitut:

The one after was totally different
Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy
I'm a great fan of the "Smiley" books
I really enjoyed the "look" of the film


----------



## Blancrocher

cwarchc said:


> The one after was totally different
> Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy
> I'm a great fan of the "Smiley" books
> I really enjoyed the "look" of the film


Have you seen the miniseries with Alec Guinness? Classic


----------



## cwarchc

Blancrocher said:


> Have you seen the miniseries with Alec Guinness? Classic


I have, liked them as well
I could imagine. if you don't know what's going on? that people could find the film "dull"


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Levanda said:


> "Master and Margarita" mini series in Russian I think can be watched on youtube with English subtitles. Nothing to complain good story.


I've read the novel (in Persian translation). Sophesticated and complicated yet great work. I'll watch the Mini-Series on Youtube. Thanks for mentioning it. :tiphat:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

The Yearling, 1946, starring Gregory Peck, Jane Wyman, Claude Jarman, Jr. Using Delius's works as the soundtrack.
Perhaps more than 100 times and still don't get tired of watching it!


----------



## Easy Goer

Two Days, One Night (2014)


----------



## Guest

Belowpar said:


> Just seen the new Bond movie. I've come to the conclusion that I like the idea of Bond movies more than the ones they make!
> 
> Will download one of the books to the Kindle for my next holiday.


Went to see _SPECTRE _last night. Possibly the most beautifully shot Bond I've seen, with a stunning opening sequence and a number of clever set pieces. In other words, a typical Bond movie - I got what I expected to get. Two hours of escapism, but with less emotional heft than _Skyfall _delivered (unexpectedly, for a spy movie). Christoph Waltz less villainous than Javier Bardem. Ralph Fiennes no match for Judi Dench as M.


----------



## KenOC

The Onion has its usual totally irrelevant review of Spectre.

http://www.theonion.com/video/onion-reviews-spectre-51795


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> The Onion has its usual totally irrelevant review of Spectre.
> 
> http://www.theonion.com/video/onion-reviews-spectre-51795


How can a media mouthpiece renowned for its sober [geddit?] reporting get this one so hopelessly wrong?


----------



## DavidA

post deleted. .


----------



## Belowpar

The Lady in the Van.

Non starter.

Avoid.


----------



## brotagonist

I'm a big fan of westerns, but maybe not as big as I once thought  I had a copy of McMurtry's Lovesome Dove gathering dust on the shelf. Recently, I pulled it out to begin reading and saw that it was over 900 pages long. As much as I love a great western, that's about 700 pages too many, I thought. I had a hunch that it had likely been made into a movie, so I went to the nearest branch of the library to see if they might have such a beast. Sure enough, so I borrowed it, expecting a really nice movie for that evening. It turns out that this movie is in four parts, each one the length of a movie! I have just completed watching the third part and by this time tomorrow I hope to have watched the entire six hour film. While some of the acting was not completely convincing, the main actors are excellent. What technical flaws there might be, none detract from the film. It deserves all of the awards it won!


----------



## Dr Johnson

The last film I watched was Zero Dark Thirty.


----------



## robinreusch

I recently watched MISSION IMPOSSIBLE 5 and its just awesome!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Spectre* (2015) starring Daniel Craig, Monica Bellucci. Directed by Sam Mendes. This should be the Bond swansong for both Craig and Mendes. Time to move on. They're getting bogged down with relationships, and even storytelling!

Nice to see Monica again. She retakes my cinematic heart on each occasion. I still pine for Malena (2000). ha ha


----------



## robinreusch

Vaneyes said:


> *Spectre* (2015) starring Daniel Craig, Monica Bellucci. Directed by Sam Mendes. This should be the Bond swansong for both Craig and Mendes. Time to move on. They're getting bogged down with relationships, and even storytelling!
> 
> Nice to see Monica again. She retakes my cinematic heart on each occasion. I still pine for Malena (2000). ha ha


I am looking forward to watch this movie soon. I too like watching the movies of Monica Belluci....


----------



## Pugg

Little Ashes.
Robert Pattinson plays Salvador Dalí.
Dark secrets revealed.


----------



## Didnasker

The Grand Budapest Hotel -- another jem from Wes Anderson: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2278388/


----------



## Stirling

Like Water for Chocolate is the English


----------



## Guest

Random film thought: anyone else notice the similarity in the ending of Birdman and Crouching Tiger?


----------



## jim prideaux

360-Anthony Hopkins, Jude Law and an ensemble of names!

Read reviews and it got a big thumbs down-I loved the film however and I have an appeal for help......

anyone seen the film who recognises the piano trio music used twice, particularly when the film concerns the Russian driver and the young Slovakian....I really would like to know!


----------



## Easy Goer

Ship of Fools (1965)


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> 360-Anthony Hopkins, Jude Law and an ensemble of names!
> 
> Read reviews and it got a big thumbs down-I loved the film however and I have an appeal for help......
> 
> anyone seen the film who recognises the piano trio music used twice, particularly when the film concerns the Russian driver and the young Slovakian....I really would like to know!


have spent a not inconsiderable amount of time working this out with you tube and it is in fact from a Martin Madeski and Wood album intended largely for kids!.......once I found it and listened to it the appeal sadly diminished without the imagery!


----------



## helenora

Easy Goer said:


> Ship of Fools (1965)


Vivien in her last movie."Everybody on this ship is in love. Love me whether or not I love you. Love me whether I am fit to love. Love me whether I am able to love. Even is there is no such thing as love. Love me."


----------



## Vronsky

I'm watching _The Master and Margarita_ miniseries (_Мастер и Маргарита_, 2005). Directed by Vladimir Bortko.


----------



## Wood

GREENAWAY: Drowning by numbers










GREENAWAY: Fear of Drowning

To paraphrase the master; Despite starting in 1895, cinema hasn't got going yet. It is just putting stories on film, usually in an inferior way.

BERGMAN: After the rehearsal










Minimalist masterpiece. Late TV play.

ALFREDSON: The girl who played with fire

FLEISCHER: The Inkwell Imps: Not a film but an intriguing series of cartoons from the late twenties featuring Koko the clown.


----------



## brotagonist

I watched Deliverance with Jon Voight/Burt Reynolds. I had seen it back in the '70s and I missed the whole point of it  All I remembered was endless white water rapids and rushing water. I was surprised that this is actually a minor part of the movie :lol: It's one of those films that still get mentioned, after all of these years. I saw a copy at the library, so I thought I'd give it another try. I liked Voight's character's development, after the injury of Reynold's character. I enjoyed it quite a bit and would rate it in the 4-5 star range. It has held up over time very well.


----------



## Balthazar

I watched this last night on the strength of the recommendations above. Quite a unique movie remaining very true to the epistolary nature of the source material. I was rather touched to discover that the film is based on a true story.


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> I watched this last night on the strength of the recommendations above. Quite a unique movie remaining very true to the epistolary nature of the source material. I was rather touched to discover that the film is based on a true story.


Touching, moving and wonderful acting by to fabulous actors :tiphat:


----------



## Xaltotun

_The Ghost and Mrs. Muir_ last night made me shed a couple of tears.


----------



## Morimur

Finally saw 'The Babadook' on netflix this weekend. Even though I knew the film inside out by then, I was still thoroughly impressed with its high artistic quality. A horror film for the ages to be sure.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> {84 Charing Cross Road}Touching, moving and wonderful acting by to fabulous actors :tiphat:


Never saw her book guy because of dental work. No matter, they're both dead now.

Reminds me, The Bridges of Madison County, another heart-tugger. 'Tis good Streep didn't head west with Clint. He's acting real weird in today's world.


----------



## Vaneyes

brotagonist said:


> I watched Deliverance with Jon Voight/Burt Reynolds. I had seen it back in the '70s and I missed the whole point of it  All I remembered was endless white water rapids and rushing water. I was surprised that this is actually a minor part of the movie :lol: It's one of those films that still get mentioned, after all of these years. I saw a copy at the library, so I thought I'd give it another try. I liked Voight's character's development, after the injury of Reynold's character. I enjoyed it quite a bit and would rate it in the 4-5 star range. It has held up over time very well.


Bromance for Brotagonist.


----------



## clara s

Vaneyes said:


> *Spectre* (2015) starring Daniel Craig, Monica Bellucci. Directed by Sam Mendes. This should be the Bond swansong for both Craig and Mendes. Time to move on. They're getting bogged down with relationships, and even storytelling!
> 
> Nice to see Monica again. She retakes my cinematic heart on each occasion. I still pine for Malena (2000). ha ha


it seems you are a big fan of Monica hahaha

even though she had a seven-minute role in spectre

007 for ever


----------



## Vaneyes

clara s said:


> it seems you are a big fan of Monica hahaha
> 
> even though she had a seven-minute role in spectre
> 
> 007 for ever


Or, 420 seconds. So appreciated.


----------



## Polyphemus

Into the vaults again for two under rated westerns.


----------



## opus55

"Oh! Soo-jung" (original title)


----------



## brotagonist

Vaneyes said:


> Bromance for Brotagonist.


Well, that part made me squirm :lol: I'd heard about it and was glad that it was so short.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie (1972) 

I love Buñuel sense of humour!


----------



## KenOC

Watched the first episode of The Man in the High Castle. Great production values, lots of nasty Nazis (all-American Nazis) and Japanese secret police, other good guys and bad guys, but it's really hard to tell the difference. Will the Nazis atom bomb the US West Coast? People in the know are worried and are consulting the I-Ching. A dark, dark series. At the end, a guy leaves a little origami swan on a diner counter, possibly a reminder of James Edward Olmos in Blade Runner, another Philip K. Dick story.

This is shaping up to be a great series.


----------



## GreenMamba

OldFashionedGirl said:


> The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie (1972)
> 
> I love Buñuel sense of humour!


Speaking of humor, from Whit Stillman's Metropolitan:

[video=dailymotion;x9au9y]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9au9y_metropolitan-and-the-discreet-charm_shortfilms[/video]


----------



## Itullian

Missile to the Moon '58
A hoot


----------



## Vronsky

Dead Poets Society (1989)
Directed by: Peter Weir
Leading roles: Robin Williams, Robert Sean Leonard, Ethan Hawke


----------



## Balthazar

*Anatomy of a Murder*
One of the great courtroom dramas.
Score by Duke Ellington (who has a very brief cameo).


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

*Sansho the Bailiff (1954)* Extraordinary film! You're not the same person after watching Mizoguchi films.


----------



## Vaneyes

Oscar hype has begun for *The Revenant *(2015). Trailer-watching.

http://www.vancouversun.com/enterta...nant+most+difficult+films/11541063/story.html

The gore, the gore, the gore. In advance screenings, some are walking out. Will it hafta be dumbed down for a genteel public? Stay tuned.

http://globalnews.ca/news/2360939/gore-in-leonardo-dicaprios-the-revenant-causing-theatre-walk-outs/

Surprised they used this title. There's a 2009 horror comedy with the same. Bad omen?


----------



## Vaneyes

*Joy *(2015). Joy to the world...just in time for Xmas. Smeller alert.





*

Suicide Squad* (2016), August release, why not Halloween?


----------



## DavidA

Just watched Bridge of Spies. Awfully well acted and gripping in the true Spielberg manner. Well worth seeing.


----------



## Easy Goer

Crossing Delancey (1988)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Kind Hearts And Coronets (on the telly last week).

Wickedly funny.


----------



## Balthazar

Dr Johnson said:


> Kind Hearts And Coronets (on the telly last week).
> 
> Wickedly funny.


Alec Guiness is so brilliant in that.


----------



## Balthazar

*Casino Royale* (2006)


----------



## Wood

MALLE My dinner with Andre









MALLE Damage


----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> MALLE My dinner with Andre
> 
> View attachment 78346
> 
> 
> MALLE Damage


I've seen that actor before. Was he in The Princess Bride? (And with the mention of that movie, my TC street cred is gone forever. )


----------



## Blancrocher

Figleaf said:


> I've seen that actor before. Was he in The Princess Bride? (And with the mention of that movie, my TC street cred is gone forever. )


haha--yeah, that's Wallace Shawn. A pretty good playwright as well.

Incidentally, Wood, are you doing a Malle marathon? His "Murmur in the Heart" has stuck with me--amusing and risque comedy.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Figleaf said:


> I've seen that actor before. Was he in The Princess Bride? (And with the mention of that movie, my TC street cred is gone forever. )


I enjoyed The Princess Bride!


----------



## Figleaf

Blancrocher said:


> haha--yeah, that's Wallace Shawn. A pretty good playwright as well.
> 
> Incidentally, Wood, are you doing a Malle marathon? His "Murmur in the Heart" has stuck with me--amusing and risque comedy.


Well spotted, Blanc. Mr Shawn- and the late Peter Falk- acted the rest of that decorative but wooden cast off the screen in TPB, which basically resembled a Horrible Histories sketch with the jokes taken out. (Plus they apparently couldn't find anyone to do a convincing English accent- hello Hollywood, there are sixty million of us here in limey land, how hard can it be to find someone to play us?) It went down a storm with the kids though, and is probably closer to my level than Malle.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

_Princess Bride_ is a great movie. Have you ever noticed that Peter Cook's assumed speech impediment ("Mawwage. Mawwage is wot bwings us togeder, today.") is funny, but Andre the Giant's actual speech impediment is not.

By the way, there's a nice story about how Andre, who was French, learnt English. As a child he lived on a farm about 100 km from Paris, and the playwright Samuel Beckett lived next door. Beckett used to drive Andre to and from school for about eight years, and taught him English while doing so.


----------



## Figleaf

Dr Johnson said:


> I enjoyed The Princess Bride!


Then I take it all back, it must be a cool movie after all.  Who needs auteurs anyway...


----------



## hpowders

San Andreas with Dwayne Johnson. The most memorable scenes featured his killer 47mm Panerai watch.


----------



## brotagonist

I watched Bumrush (not a bromance  but a film about gang violence).










The film is based on true events from the Montréal underworld.

While I am conversant in French, I often have difficulty understanding recorded language (movies, recordings), possibly due to other interfering sounds. In this case, a big hurdle was the Québec Joual. I had intended to watch without the aid of subtitles (I do relatively well with films from France). As a consolation, Québecois films are typically shown with subtitles in France  because most French have difficulties comprehending the dialogue.

As to be expected from a film dealing with gang wars, there was a lot of violence. There were also some gorgeous aerial shots of Montréal in the frosty mornings. I found the linguistic clashes most interesting: the Italian mobsters, the Jamaican gangs that the North American Black gangs couldn't even understand, the Francophone bikers, etc. It is very much a Canadian milieu with the specific problems that have concentrated in Montréal. If you like action films, this was pretty good. 4-4.5 stars. IMDb 6.2, but what do they know? They're very anglocentric. The Journal de Montréal gave it 4 stars (out of 4? 5?).


----------



## Cosmos

Watched two movies from this year in a day:

Spy, spoof comedy with Melissa McCarthy, Jude Law, Rose Byrne, Jason Statham, & Miranda Heart. It was so stupid. So I liked it :lol: it was a lot of fun

then, Mad Max: Fury Road, with Tom Hardy and Charlize Theron. Over the top crazy. Also a lot of fun.


----------



## Wood

Blancrocher said:


> haha--yeah, that's Wallace Shawn. A pretty good playwright as well.
> 
> Incidentally, Wood, are you doing a Malle marathon? His "Murmur in the Heart" has stuck with me--amusing and risque comedy.


Yes, I am!

In the last three or four years I have seen the following;


_Elevator to the Gallows (1958) (aka Ascenseur pour l'échafaud, aka Lift to the Scaffold)__The Lovers (1958) (aka Les Amants)__Zazie in the Metro (1960) (aka Zazie dans le métro)__Viva Maria! (1965)__Murmur of the Heart (1971) (aka Le souffle au cœur)__Lacombe Lucien (1974)__Black Moon (1975)__Pretty Baby (1978)__My Dinner with Andre (1981)__Au revoir, les enfants (1987)__Milou en Mai (1989) (aka May Fools)__Damage (1992)_

Le souffle au coeur is indeed very good. I find the interesting thing about Louis Malle is that it is hard to pin him down to particular themes, in the way that one can with other auteurs.

Fine though they are, none of the above films match the incredible TV documentary 'Phantom India' which I saw many times over back in the early nineties. I believe it is now available as a region 1 DVD.


----------



## Wood

Figleaf said:


> I've seen that actor before. Was he in The Princess Bride? (And with the mention of that movie, my TC street cred is gone forever. )


It's funny, both actors looked very familiar to me, though looking at their careers I don't believe that I've come across them before. They must have some kind of ubiquitous East Coast personas.

As for The Princess Bride, it is a pleasure that awaits me.


----------



## Guest

I saw it yesterday evening and in color !


----------



## Pugg

​
I never thought the day would come to recommend a Doris Day film.

Spectacular thriller :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Figleaf said:


> that decorative but wooden cast off the screen in TPB, which basically resembled a Horrible Histories sketch with the jokes taken out.


I beg to differ! I thought TPB was great fun, and the wooden acting was part of the parody.

As for Wallace Shawn, he also voiced Rex in the Toy Story movies and played Grand Nagus of the Ferengi Alliance in Deep Space Nine...amongst many other things.


----------



## Vronsky

Taxi Driver (1976)
Directed by: Martin Scorsese
Leading roles: Robert De Niro, Jodie Foster, Cybill Shepherd

_Loneliness has followed me my whole life, everywhere. In bars, in cars, sidewalks, stores, everywhere. There's no escape. I'm God's lonely man. _


----------



## Figleaf

MacLeod said:


> I beg to differ! I thought TPB was great fun, and the wooden acting was part of the parody.
> 
> As for Wallace Shawn, he also voiced Rex in the Toy Story movies and played Grand Nagus of the Ferengi Alliance in Deep Space Nine...amongst many other things.


The Princess Bride is one of the last films I would have expected to have a cult following on TC!  I'll have to give it another go when I've got a couple of hours to kill.

The Toy Story films are brilliant!


----------



## geralmar

Southern Comfort (1981). Rather ordinary "lost patrol"-type execution until final 20 minutes at which point the movie ratchets up into unbridled paranoia. Unsettling and ambiguous.


----------



## DavidA

Thirteen Days. I remember the Cuban missile crisis happening when I was a lad but I didn't realise then just how near we were to nuclear war!


----------



## Guest

The Martian.

What a hoot. Like a cross between 2001, Moon and Robinson Crusoe with a disco soundtrack. Possibly very preposterous but it entertained the *** off of me.


----------



## GreenMamba

The League of Gentlemen (1960)

A group of ex-military miscreants is drawn together for a bank heist. One of the earlier versions of this well-worn plot.


----------



## Xaltotun

Figleaf said:


> The Princess Bride is one of the last films I would have expected to have a cult following on TC!  I'll have to give it another go when I've got a couple of hours to kill.
> 
> The Toy Story films are brilliant!


Oh, the Princess Bride. Words fail me! One of the very few post-1977 films that I really cherish. No one can lose any street cred by liking the Princess Bride. I much prefer it over, say, anything that Scorsese or Spielberg directed. What's funny is that in spite of all the silliness, it's actually a very intelligent film.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Delius: Composer, Lover, Enigma (BBC Documentary)


----------



## Flamme

Have watched plenty of good films since my last post here but this is the ''last one''...








Cool old one...Steiger shows all the mighty ''coloratura'' of his talent. By playing almost 5 roles rolled into one! Great acting also by beautiful (women were so real and sexy in those days! ) Lee Remick and George Segal, Murray Hamilton, Michael Dunn, a lot...Another interesting aspect is the ''beyond its time'' kind of feeling, very modern scenography, camera moves, locations way of acting, so it gives an pretty fresh and nowdays impression...Locations are also amazing, beautiful old fashioned interiors maybe the best i saw in a movie, especially the theatre building. Movie that works with you on so many levels...Really enjoyed it. Absolute recommendation.


----------



## Vaneyes

Flamme said:


> Have watched plenty of good films since my last post here but this is the ''last one''...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool old one...Steiger shows all the mighty ''coloratura'' of his talent. By playing almost 5 roles rolled into one! Great acting also by beautiful (women were so real and sexy in those days! ) Lee Remick and George Segal, Murray Hamilton, Michael Dunn, a lot...Another interesting aspect is the ''beyond its time'' kind of feeling, very modern scenography, camera moves, locations way of acting, so it gives an pretty fresh and nowdays impression...Locations are also amazing, beautiful old fashioned interiors maybe the best i saw in a movie, especially the theatre building. Movie that works with you on so many levels...Really enjoyed it. Absolute recommendation.


The result was good, helped considerably by director Jack Smight, writer John Gay, and the incomparable Rod Steiger. Smight and Steiger would again join forces a year later in, The Illustrated Man (1969).

Related:

http://www.classictvhistory.com/OralHistories/john_gay.html


----------



## Flamme

I wathed the Illustrated man the other day! ''He'' brought me to the ''Lady''...Im going backwards lol Am i hopelessly ''outdated''...I like old music, old movies, am im compatible with modern times...Like Couchie said in one topic, when you mention you like classical music or old movies to a girl, for instance, you get ''blown off''...''God punished me'', from my childhood with a certain shyness and depth...I would like to be ''cool'' and shallow sometimes. If i could only reach out to that world...


----------



## Vaneyes

Flamme said:


> I wathed the Illustrated man the other day! ''He'' brought me to the ''Lady''...Im going backwards lol Am i hopelessly ''outdated''...I like old music, old movies, am im compatible with modern times...Like Couchie said in one topic, *when you mention you like classical music or old movies to a girl, for instance, you get ''blown off''*...''God punished me'', from my childhood with a certain shyness and depth...I would like to be ''cool'' and shallow sometimes. If i could only reach out to that world...


Reminds me of a friend who received a, "**** off, old dude," from a woman. He was 42 at the time. ha ha


----------



## Balthazar

*Amour* (France)

Deeply moving film about end of life matters with outstanding performances.

Don't miss French pianist Alexandre Tharaud's appearance more or less as himself.


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> *Amour* (France)
> 
> Deeply moving film about end of life matters with outstanding performances.
> 
> Don't miss French pianist Alexandre Tharaud's appearance more or less as himself.


I have this one on my wish list , it's not released yet in The Netherlands. 
So, I have to wait, my French id not good enough buy it in France


----------



## Flamme

Vaneyes said:


> Reminds me of a friend who received a, "**** off, old dude," from a woman. He was 42 at the time. ha ha


IM 35 and sometimes even i get the same vibes...
Anyway on topic...








Pretty cool, ''old'' movie...About liberation...What i like is how mature and intelligent it was made!!! Whats with stuff they peddle today, like it was made by retards! This movie works with you on so many levels...Touches the spirit, has so many unforgetable quotes...How one keeps a soul in a race for money, success, popularity...Does it even matter...I enjoyed this ''closed experience'', i in general like movies that happen in small environments, with actors you can actually memorise, in this movie its like only 8 actors! Another funny thing are their ''offences'' so naive and benign from todays perspective...Great music and camera moves too...Do we really ''lose our hearts'' when we grow up...Question remains OPEN.


----------



## Easy Goer

Just started David Starkey's documentary Music and Monarchy.


----------



## DavidA

Easy Goer said:


> Just started David Starkey's documentary Music and Monarchy.


Saw it when broadcast. Very entertaining!


----------



## Lyricus

Last movie we watched was Amadeus, but the extended version. Wonderful film, and much, much better than Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves which we saw immediately prior. I hadn't seen either in 20 years, so it was a pleasant catching up, even if RHoT was an embarrassing wreck.


----------



## Vaneyes

Lyricus said:


> Last movie we watched was Amadeus, but the extended version. Wonderful film, and much, much better than Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves which we saw immediately prior. I hadn't seen either in 20 years, so it was a pleasant catching up, even if RHoT was an embarrassing wreck.


Some years ago, well after the film's first release, I viewed the extended version. I didn't enjoy it as much. For me, the original editing got it right. :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Vaneyes said:


> Some years ago, well after the film's first release, I viewed the extended version. I didn't enjoy it as much. For me, the original editing got it right. :tiphat:


Agreed. The extra scenes were a bit sloppy and didn't add much to the narrative. Wonderful film, though!


----------



## Pugg

Lyricus said:


> Last movie we watched was Amadeus, but the extended version. Wonderful film, and much, much better than Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves which we saw immediately prior. I hadn't seen either in 20 years, so it was a pleasant catching up, even if RHoT was an embarrassing wreck.


I received my copy yesterday, very curios.
Not tonight though , have to see Die Zauberflote from the Met in the cinema


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

October (1927) Probably my favorite Eisenstein film. It is matched perfectly with Shostakovich music.


----------



## Lyricus

Just finished watching Stephen Fry's _Wagner and Me_. Worth watching, but nothing terribly new (except for his experiences, which are interesting in their own right).


----------



## TurnaboutVox

"Sunset Song" (dir. Terence Davies) at the new cultural centre in Manchester - HOME.

An adaptation of Lewis Grassic Gibbon's novel of the same name, and it spares us nothing in its unflinching depiction of the harshness of (main character and heroine Chris Guthrie's) life in an early 20th century Scottish farming community.

This film was visually magnificent, and easily watchable, but I was disappointed by the generic Scots language of the main characters (and there were clearly extras who were capable of a Doric inflection to their accents). Principal actress Agyness Deyn is American and her "Scottish" accent veers all over the place (and certainly never near to the Mearns where the film is set). 

My other beef is the uneven sound-track, which ranges from some real East of Scotland folk dance music (at the wedding, for instance) to vacuous new age arrangements, all pan-pipes and wordless crooning. The latter is awful.


----------



## Pugg

*A Single Man.*​








Beautiful, touching film, great acting by Firth and Moore .:tiphat:


----------



## Albert7

Films I saw recently include SPECTRE (twice, once in IMAX and regular once), Sicario. I plan to get Mistress America, The Assassin, and The Look of Silence from iTunes.

Next weekend will be Star Wars: The Force Awakens. The glories of IMAX 3D!


----------



## Cosmos

Finally got around to watching Inside Out










Wasn't sure what to expect, but I really liked it. It was charming, touching, had its funny moments. And the score is colorful [Michael Giacchino]


----------



## Xaltotun

OldFashionedGirl said:


> October (1927) Probably my favorite Eisenstein film. It is matched perfectly with Shostakovich music.


Great that you enjoyed it! I'm an Eisenstein fanboy and I'm forever guilty and tormented for the fact that I found October a bit boring.

As for me... last night I watched Otto Preminger's _Laura_, a superbly stylish film noir about love. Full of great lines and dialogue. "For a charming, intelligent girl, you've certainly surrounded yourself with a fine collection of dopes!"


----------



## Jos

Figleaf said:


> I've seen that actor before. Was he in The Princess Bride? (And with the mention of that movie, my TC street cred is gone forever. )


He was in a Woody Allen film too.
I now have to go and find it to make sure and watch it again. I think it was Melinda and Melinda....


----------



## geralmar

The Pride and the Passion (1957). Lavish spectacle with Freudian enormous cannon tearing up the Spanish countryside. Horribly miscast Frank Sinatra nearly sinks the movie (Marlon Brando passed on the role); but impressive almost nonstop score by George Antheil elevates the proceedings.


----------



## Belowpar

Fortinbras Armstrong said:


> _Princess Bride_ is a great movie.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> And now that Christmas is here, time to get play it again.
> 
> Screen written by William Goldman and directed by Rob Reiner - both class acts at comedy so its no accident. Smiling just thinking about the uniformly excellent cast.


----------



## Belowpar

Figleaf said:


> The Princess Bride is one of the last films I would have expected to have a cult following on TC!  I'll have to give it another go when I've got a couple of hours to kill.
> 
> The Toy Story films are brilliant!


Have only just realised I was responding to several pages ago.

Agree re Toy Story, my daughter grew up as they were released, unbearably poignant.

For a companion piece to TPB, for all parents who are bringing up their kids by putting a Disney DVD on while making diner , I think you'll enjoy






There are plenty of Disney and other movie references to spot and keep one interested. 
The cast especially Amy Adams get this just right, only the fact that the songs are just average stops it reaching classic status.

So far this month have watched Enchanted and That's a Wonderful Life. Must be getting sentimental in my old age.


----------



## Flamme

Cool old, italian one. In 3 words...Passion, politics, prison...Was very ''scandalous'' for its time but pretty innocent comparing to modern garbage...Full of beautiful both modern both old fashioned classical tunes, well incorporated with the scenes...! God damn they knew how to make a movie in ''the days of yore''...Now only recycling the decay...Main actress very attractive and pretty natural, again unlike modern ''sparkling beauties''...I should say...Give it a try, it delivers more than meets the I.


----------



## Levanda

OldFashionedGirl said:


> October (1927) Probably my favorite Eisenstein film. It is matched perfectly with Shostakovich music.


Great film. Did you watched Man with movie camera is so enjoyable.

I watched few films " Nanook of the North " I watched already few times, so good is available in UK on BBC iPlayer. Another silent documentary I watched "Grass" made in 1925 silent follows Bakhtiari tribe just wonderful. Is available on Youtube.
Documentary "Happy people in Taiga" made by Werner Herzog and Dmitry Vasyukov. Is poetic and beautiful made. Available on Yandex ru as well in English.


----------



## Vaneyes

Flamme said:


> Cool old, italian one. In 3 words...Passion, politics, prison...Was very ''scandalous'' for its time but pretty innocent comparing to modern garbage...Full of beautiful both modern both old fashioned classical tunes, well incorporated with the scenes...! God damn they knew how to make a movie in ''the days of yore''...Now only recycling the decay...Main actress very attractive and pretty natural, again unlike modern ''sparkling beauties''...I should say...Give it a try, it delivers more than meets the I.


You'd probably like Venus in Furs (1969).


----------



## Pugg

​Enfgame,
A young male hustler trying to survive a corrupt police officer, and try to escape his pervert thoughts.

Be aware; contains strong languages and implicit sex


----------



## MrTortoise

Pugg said:


> ​Enfgame,
> A young male hustler trying to survive a corrupt police officer, and try to escape his pervert thoughts.
> 
> Be aware; contains strong languages and implicit sex


hmmm, most people can deal with the implicit sex, it's the *explicit *variety that raises some eyebrows


----------



## Pugg

MrTortoise said:


> hmmm, most people can deal with the implicit sex, it's the *explicit *variety that raises some eyebrows


There's no explicit sex, they only implying there is


----------



## MrTortoise

Pugg said:


> There's no explicit sex, they only implying there is


Well that is refreshing, movies these days usually contain no implicit anything


----------



## Jeff W

Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens

Amazing movie. Also, I think there are some spoilers for future movies hidden in the score if you know the leitmotifs from the classic trilogy.


----------



## Belowpar

Pugg said:


> ​Enfgame,
> A young male hustler trying to survive a corrupt police officer, and try to escape his pervert thoughts.
> 
> Be aware; contains strong languages and implicit sex


Thank you for the warning. I much prefer explicit sex.

(Joke)


----------



## DeepR

Star Wars: The Force Awakens

The ingredients are all a little too familiar, but otherwise it was done very well. It's Star Wars, nothing more, nothing less. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Easy Goer

Trouble in Paradise a 1932 American Pre-Code romantic comedy film directed by Ernst Lubitsch


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Easy Goer said:


> Trouble in Paradise a 1932 American Pre-Code romantic comedy film directed by Ernst Lubitsch


One of the best comedies I've ever seen! :tiphat:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Last night, back to my precious memories and the beautiful song 'The Sweetheart Tree' with this:


----------



## Weston

Drat! I have to stay away form this thread too to avoid Star Wars talk. Until Tuesday evening then.


----------



## Stavrogin

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 79110
> 
> 
> Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens
> 
> Amazing movie. Also, *I think there are some spoilers for future movies hidden in the score if you know the leitmotifs from the classic trilogy*.


Please elaborate on the bolded.


----------



## Lyricus

Another movie I haven't seen in 20 years.


----------



## Bayreuth

El Club, by Pablo Larraín. Spendid, raw movie about the darkness and the confusion of human soul. But a movie about goodness and grace, too. Very recommendable. You can hear some beautiful cello music by Britten in the movie, BTW


----------



## Pugg

This is so funny, my jaws are still hurt from laughing :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mutiny on the Bounty* (1962), starring Marlon Brando, Trevor Howard. Directed by Reed, Brando, Milestone. Cinematography, Robert Surtees. Due to the latter and Ultra Panavision 70, the film's aged well. Scenery and set decoration are exquisitely captured. Nominated for 7 Oscars, but won none. Brando's ego aside, it was tough competing against Lawrence of Arabia and To Kill a Mockingbird.


----------



## KenOC

A while ago we watched the old Mutiny on the Bounty, from 1935. My wife got so angry with Charles Laughton (well, his character) that we had to turn the TV off before the movie had fairly started..


----------



## Weston

Stavrogin said:


> Please elaborate on the bolded.


I'm not sure what Jeff W was referring to, but I think it no spoiler to say the movie soundtrack ends on a wonderful full orchestral fugue, or fughetta. I think that's highly unusual for John Williams and it kept me sitting though the credits. Well - okay, i was looking for so called "Easter eggs" too.


----------



## Weston

So obviously the last film I watched was Star Wars :TFA.

Before that, Charade with Cary Grant and Audrey Hepburn.










I loved this movie as a kid when I had never heard of plot twists before. It like a Hitchcock thriller meets romantic comedy. I thought it was brilliant back then. Now it's kind of trite and hasn't aged that well, but it's still a fun enough romp with witty flirty innuendos I didn't get as kid.


----------



## Jeff W

Stavrogin said:


> Please elaborate on the bolded.


Sorry it took so long to respond. Issues at home and all that. Anyways, highlight for some spoilerish details\personal hypotheses: I'm almost 100% positive that when Rey ignited Luke and Anakin's old lightsaber (the one Obi-Wan had given to Luke in 'A New Hope') when she fought Kylo Ren, I heard Luke's theme play. This, combined with the scene where the lightsaber 'called' to her and the vision she had leads me to believe that she is Rey Skywalker, daughter of Luke Skywalker.

It is all a matter on conjecture, of course. But, this is my personal hypothesis that will only be proven one way or the other on May 26, 2017 when Episode VIII is released.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

It's a Wonderful Life. My favorite christmas film of all time.


----------



## Morimur

Hard to Be a God (Dir. Aleksei German)

This is a film that will be talked about for years to come. It doesn't have a discernible plot but that hardly matters—it is a work of art that defies easy categorization. Highly recommended.


----------



## Pugg

*Romeo and Juliet.*

​_Douglas Booth and Hailee Steinfeld
_


----------



## Bayreuth

*The Lobster*, by Yorgos Lanthimos









Another very good film by Yorgos Lanthimos (far from the excellence of his 2011 movie "Alpeis", though). 
Again, a distopic society is presented as the perfect canvas to create a disturbing movie filled with grotesque characters that makes you reconsider if companion and love are really as necessary as we like to think.

7/10


----------



## Flamme

Pretty cool for those who are into races. Im not so much but still a cool work, quasy retro like many today, in lack of new ideas...But still lots of energy, blood, sweat and tears in pursuing of ego and power tripping...For me Daniel Brühl is much much better actor in this than the ''main star'' Chris Hemsworth...








May-be 10th time im re-watching...But the spirit of it still haunts me. Ever since i read the Book in 90s( it as well as many other Kings early works painted my childhood) ...I liked the style and the message of the clock ticked away the time of life of the ungrateful, selfish and arrogant ''human race'' and New masters are coming to claim the world...1st time i watched it i have found some deviations from the holy original but all in all, in general, movie is very true to what i have read...Ofcourse the end is not my cup of tea because, maybe, contrasting my previous statement but still i, like Stephen root for Hope...Major actors did a pretty fine job, although a bit thin and cheesy acting, like they are on the picnic and NOT surrounded by Great Old Ones preparing to devour the Earth...! I could highlight here Thomas Jane, Marcia Gay Harden, very creepy role, creepier than outside monstrosities, Laurie Holden, Andre Braugher, the *** kicker since ''Homicides'' who remembers it!, dry and cynical as always, Toby Jones, Jeffrey DeMunn etc...Lots of Walking dead actors and similar way of filming that doesnt surprise because #FrankDarabont almost looks like rehersal! Monsters also very well done, like i imagined them, as a kid, mostly! Anyway great take on clasutrophobia, mass hysteria, religious fanaticism, a will to live, under a creepy fog curtain blocking both sight and sound...Great in depth coverage...And great usage of ''Host of seraphim'' as a soundtrack of foggy apocalypse...Was this a mere anger writing or a spooky prediction it remains to see...Arrowhead may strike...While we listen to


----------



## Weston

Lyricus said:


> Just finished watching Stephen Fry's _Wagner and Me_. Worth watching, but nothing terribly new (except for his experiences, which are interesting in their own right).


I just watched this, probably inspired by your post. I've liked everything I've seen featuring Stephen Fry. His enhtusiasm is contagious and now i want to watch the Ring cycle again when there is time.


----------



## Bayreuth

Macbeth (2015), by Justin Kurzel









If you like Shakespeare and/or literature you CAN'T miss this one. Splendid movie, very respectful with Shakespeare's text; Justin Kurzel manages to translate into cinema every bit of information contained in what is probably one of the most complex plays ever written. Michael Fassbender is, once again, brilliant, showing why some (me included) consider him the best actor of this generation.

★★★★★


----------



## Vaneyes

Flamme said:


> Pretty cool for those who are into races. Im not so much but still a cool work, quasy retro like many today, in lack of new ideas...But still lots of energy, blood, sweat and tears in pursuing of ego and power tripping...For me Daniel Brühl is much much better actor in this than the ''main star'' Chris Hemsworth...
> 
> ....


*Rush* (2013) was a disappointment for me, though I don't know why I was expecting so much. That's the nature of automobile racing movies. Pure documentaries that aren't stroking someone are usually the best applications for such. $38M budget, what a waste. IMDb viewers give it 8.2/10. They know nothing.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Sin City: A Dame to Kill For* (2014). I missed it in the theaters, like a lot did. Finally watched it on a $3.99 new DVD. $65M budget, ouch! It only did $6M opening weekend in 2800+ theaters. Ouch, again. It's predecessor almost a decade earlier opened to $29M with 3200+ screens. The budget then was $40M. I still enjoyed the second edition, though obviously the comic book effect has worn thin. Powers Boothe put in another good performance, but other returnees sleepwalked. I hear they're doing a third. Good luck.


----------



## Blancrocher

Quentin Tarantino, The Hateful Eight.

I liked it--and like it a lot more in hindsight.

As an aside, the movie has been getting criticism for being too similar to Django Unchained, but I'm wondering if Tarantino isn't thinking about a bigger picture. I have a hunch that these are the first 2 parts of an informal trilogy along the lines of Sergio Leone's Once Upon a Time in the West & co.


----------



## Bayreuth

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 79525
> 
> 
> Quentin Tarantino, The Hateful Eight.
> 
> I liked it--and like it a lot more in hindsight.
> 
> As an aside, the movie has been getting criticism for being too similar to Django Unchained, but I'm wondering if Tarantino isn't thinking about a bigger picture. I have a hunch that these are the first 2 parts of an informal trilogy along the lines of Sergio Leone's Once Upon a Time in the West & co.


I downloaded this one a week ago, but haven't seen it because of the remorse. Is it worth it the 10 dollars for the movie ticket??


----------



## Bayreuth

*Il y a long temps que je t'aime (I've Loved You So Long)* (2008), by Philipe Claudel









Dissapointing. The great talent of Kristin Scott Thomas alone is not enough to sustain a movie that doesn't convince in its primary goal, which is (presumably) to show the fragile relation between moral duty and guilt. The rythm is ridiculously slow, excesively european. Furthermore, every time K.S. Thomas is not on screen the movie is just boring.

Watch it if you like Kristin Scott Thomas and you'll enjoy her acting, but don't expect anything else from this film.

★★


----------



## Blancrocher

Bayreuth said:


> I downloaded this one a week ago, but haven't seen it because of the remorse. Is it worth it the 10 dollars for the movie ticket??


I enjoyed being able to see the 70 mm format, and that's a good reason to see it in the next couple weeks (before they switch to digital screenings). I think this is one of Tarantino's weaker films, but for me it was definitely worth seeing on the widescreen. Depends how interested in Tarantino you are, really.


----------



## Guest

OldFashionedGirl said:


> It's a Wonderful Life. My favorite christmas film of all time.


Mine too. And yet I find it increasingly hard to watch...such a difficult mix of darkness and light, and bitter sentiment, I have to steel myself if I'm not to spend the entire time blubbing.


----------



## Flamme

Cool parody, with a ''strong'' cast and gory humour...Not for everybody but it hits the target of the false religious ''zeal'' and overcommercialisation of Xmas...


----------



## GreenMamba

*The Big Short*

This is getting a lot of favorable reviews, and I'd agree with them. Entertaining, funny, creatively told.


----------



## sand70

Last movie I watched was "The Gift" 2015 with Justin Bateman. Although a bit disturbing, I enjoyed as I did not expect the ending.


----------



## Dawood

DeepR said:


> Star Wars: The Force Awakens
> 
> The ingredients are all a little too familiar, but otherwise it was done very well. It's Star Wars, nothing more, nothing less. Looking forward to the next one.


Pretty much agree with this sentiment. But it should have brought something extra to the table - I'm still not quite sure what. Maybe I need to see it again. It had great actors, great characters, but I think the 'thrills' were a little lacking or merely reflective of what I'd see before, pretty much in A New Hope.

There was a lot of hoo-har about the film being on sets, and being in a real environment and, at times, yeah it really looked like it - and not in a good way.

Still, there's a lot of good stuff in play for someone to knock the sequel right out of the park...


----------



## Morimur

NIGHTCRAWLER (Dir. Dan Gilroy)

This currently holds a 95% rating on Rotten Tomatoes. Why? I don't know.

The movie was superficial and painfully conventional. Expensive cameras endow it with an attractive sheen but there's nothing of substance beyond that. Typical, ridiculous and underwhelming Hollywood fare. Bleh.


----------



## Selby

Gone Girl

I regret it.


----------



## TxllxT

A true communist feelgood 'comedy' from 1952 with precious little fun, but interesting for those who like history.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Morimur said:


> NIGHTCRAWLER (Dir. Dan Gilroy)
> 
> This currently holds a 95% rating on Rotten Tomatoes. Why? I don't know.
> 
> The movie was superficial and painfully conventional. Expensive cameras endow it with an attractive sheen but there's nothing of substance beyond that. Typical, ridiculous and underwhelming Hollywood fare. Bleh.


People of TC don't listen to this post, Nightcrawler was one of the finest films of 2014.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Selby said:


> Gone Girl
> 
> I regret it.


That's too bad it's a pretty terrific picture... (yes I get I just defended the post above this but Fincher is perhaps my favorite American filmmaker so I felt compelled to defend it as well).


----------



## Fugue Meister

I've seen so many movies since I last posted I'll just rate them really quickly....

Star Wars: The Force Awakes - 8/10

The End of the Tour - 8.5/10

Mad Max: Fury Road - 7/10

Irrational Man - 8/10

The Hateful Eight - 7.5/10


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Cable Guy* (1996) starring Jim Carrey. A darker Carrey makes this worth watching. I think he has a serial killer in him. The rest of the cast is Woody Allen ensemble.


----------



## Weston

Elgar's Tenth Muse










It didn't help to cheer me. Quite the opposite. Getting older is sometimes just as awkward and embarrassing as growing up, at times depressing to boot. This very short work is, I trust, as much fiction as is _Immortal Beloved_.


----------



## Pugg

Lots of water and ice.


----------



## Belowpar

Selby said:


> Gone Girl
> 
> I regret it.


The best film I saw last year.

Chacun a son gout.


----------



## Morimur

Via Netflix...

*Phoenix* (Dir. Christian Petzold)

This film is a must see film.

Critic Consensus: Tense, complex, and drenched in atmosphere, Phoenix is a well-acted, smartly crafted war drama that finds writer-director Christian Petzold working at peak power. -rottentomatoes.com


----------



## Vaneyes

*Frames from the Edge* (1989), a documentary of photographer Helmut Newton (1920 - 2004).






Related:

http://www.alvarmagazine.com/thoughts/the-bad-and-the-beautiful-helmut-newton/

http://articles.latimes.com/2004/jan/24/local/me-newton24


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mr. Majestyk* (1974), starring Charles Bronson, Linda Cristal, Al Lettieri. Directed by Richard Fleischer (The Vikings, Soylent Green). An early Bronson do-gooder film, made on a shoestring budget, or should I say, watermelon budget. Bad everything. Even Cristal, and Lettieri (one of Hollywood's great heavies who would die of a heart attack a year later) could keep this thing afloat.

Al Lettieri (1928 - 1975) R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## Belowpar

Pugg said:


> Lots of water and ice.


I've only grown to like her now. He was so young looking it looks like INCEST!


----------



## Dawood

Haven't seen this film since - well, years - it's a real love letter to the man's music. I couldn't help think even though the story was essentially a tragedy the _real_ tragedy was the fact that Mozart simply died when he was 35. No murderer, he just died years before he really should have. I'm sure there's a lesson in there somewhere but it's so brutal I don't want to think about it.

The cast was exceptional - the costumes sumptuous and the music 'divine.'


----------



## Itullian

Cool Hand Luke. Paul Newman
A classic


----------



## Wood

Too exhausted too listen to CM, or be on TC, last night I relaxed with some Popeye the Sailor cartoons on YT. 40 years since I last saw them, and they are still fine to enjoy, although they seem to be more geared to children than in Fleischers' earlier work.

I like how their main characters are humans, rather than the animals used by Disney, and the fabulous visual gags. My preference is for their slightly earlier work featuring the outrageous Betty Boop, Bimbo and Koko the Clown, and the pioneering Screensongs and Talkartoons.


----------



## DavidA

Last film I saw - "Tinkerbell and the Never Beast"

Saturday morning children's flics with the grandchildren. (Whispers) "I enjoyed it too!" :lol:


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> Lots of water and ice.


The plot sinks a long time before the ship!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Blue Velvet (1986) It was an exciting night!!


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> The plot sinks a long time before the ship!


Still a stunning film though, normally I don't like rude but the American woman, (the new money one, )stole my hart :tiphat:

'


----------



## Pugg

​Meg Tilly (as vulnerable young lady)and Rob Low ( as a gold digging playboy) in this thriller .


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​Meg Tilly (as vulnerable young lady)and Rob Low ( as a gold digging playboy) in this thriller .


I'm ashamed to say, I paid money to see that on the big screen.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Still a stunning film though, normally I don't like rude but the American woman, (the new money one, )stole my hart :tiphat:
> 
> '


I'm proud to say, that "Titanic" is my favorite movie. Off screen, Leo was robbed atleast two ways.:tiphat:


----------



## Sloe

Vaneyes said:


> I'm proud to say, that "Titanic" is my favorite movie. Off screen, Leo was robbed atleast two ways.:tiphat:


I prefer "Titanic" from 1996 with Catherine Zeta-Jones and Tim Curry.


----------



## Biwa

Vaneyes said:


> I'm ashamed to say, I paid money to see that on the big screen.


I saw Masquerade in the theater, too. It wasn't that bad, was it? 

I don't mean to give you a hard time or anything, but Titanic is your favorite!? Sure, it's an entertaining film and I like many of the actors in it, but I'm wondering if I missed something. I think Dicaprio got better after this one. He could have easily gotten the Oscar for Aviator. He did an outstanding job with his protrayal of Howard Hughes. :tiphat:

Tonight I just finished watching *"Crank"* (2006) with Jason Statham. Intense action flick.

And *"Inside Llewyn Davis"* (2013). An interesting film by the Coen bros. about the folk music scene in Greenwich Village in 1961.


----------



## Sloe

Biwa said:


> I saw Masquerade in the theater, too. It wasn't that bad, was it?
> 
> I don't mean to give you a hard time or anything, but Titanic is your favorite!? Sure, it's an entertaining film and I like many of the actors in it, but I'm wondering if I missed something. I think Dicaprio got better after this one. He could have easily gotten the Oscar for Aviator. He did an outstanding job with his protrayal of Howard Hughes. :tiphat:
> 
> Tonight I just finished watching *"Crank"* (2006) with Jason Statham. Intense action flick.
> 
> And *"Inside Llewyn Davis"* (2013). An interesting film by the Coen bros. about the folk music scene in Greenwich Village in 1961.


Aviator is great I also like Inception and Shutter Island.


----------



## Vaneyes

Biwa said:


> I saw Masquerade in the theater, too. *It wasn't that bad, was it?*
> 
> I don't mean to give you a hard time or anything, but *Titanic is your favorite!? * Sure, it's an entertaining film and I like many of the actors in it, but I'm wondering if I missed something. I think *Dicaprio got better after this one.* He could have easily gotten the Oscar for Aviator. He did an outstanding job with his protrayal of Howard Hughes. :tiphat:
> 
> Tonight I just finished watching "Crank" (2006) with Jason Statham. Intense action flick.
> 
> And "Inside Llewyn Davis" (2013). An interesting film by the Coen bros. about the folk music scene in Greenwich Village in 1961.


Masquerade (1988) masquerading as a good film? Most certainly.

I just don't get the knocks against Titanic (1997). The pathos, terrific acting, special effects, logistics, cinematography. This kind of "big film" hadn't been made since Ben Hur (1959), Cleopatra (1963), War and Peace (1966), and it's unlikely that such a huge production will be undertaken again. Enthralling on all counts, Titanic (1997).

Re Leo, he was a seasoned actor before this film. Aviator (2004)? His Howard Hughes didn't appeal to me.:tiphat:


----------



## Avey

*The Revenant*

I spare my thoughts on the film, to prevent any prejudice going into the movie yourself.

But, like *Inarittu's* last film, you get the incredible score, with a (very) brief appearance of *Messiaen*. Only y'all will notice when it surfaces.


----------



## Biwa

Sloe said:


> Aviator is great I also like Inception and Shutter Island.


Agreed! Great flicks. Leo has done so much fine work. He was good from the start. Gilbert Grape is one of his best, but he has made an effort to develop as an actor. Catch Me If You Can is another interesting one. He is certainly good at playing characters on the edge or that require psychological depth.


----------



## Itullian

Sorcerer, Friedkin
Masterpiece


----------



## Biwa

Vaneyes said:


> *Masquerade (1988) masquerading as a good film? Most certainly.*
> 
> *I just don't get the knocks against Titanic (1997).* The pathos, terrific acting, special effects, logistics, cinematography. This kind of "big film" hadn't been made since Ben Hur (1959), Cleopatra (1963), War and Peace (1966), and it's unlikely that such a huge production will be undertaken again. Enthralling on all counts, Titanic (1997).
> 
> Re Leo, he was a seasoned actor before this film. Aviator (2004)? His Howard Hughes didn't appeal to me.:tiphat:


I guess Titanic was a victim of its own success. We've seen that kind of thing before. A good example in music is of course The Bee Gees. Great songs that got trashed by the Disco Destroyers.  I have always thought Titanic was a good movie...other than being a little too long. I think it has fared better than Cleopatra. I'm sorry, but... Elizabeth Taylor just doesn't do it for me in that role. And when I think of the handsome salary she got while Marilyn Monroe was getting nothing, it really gets my blood boiling. Marilyn's movies were doing a heck of a lot more to keep 20th Century Fox afloat. And we all know what Cleopatra did for the company.

Masquerade got me thinking about another movie that is the real McCoy... "Charade" (1963)
I just love Audrey's line... "I don't bite, you know. Unless it's called for.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> I'm ashamed to say, I paid money to see that on the big screen.


Never be ashamed of doing your own choice, I would go in a heartbeat if it was on a big screen.
I liked the twist in the plot a lot .:tiphat:


----------



## Morimur

Pugg said:


> Never be ashamed of doing your own choice, I would go in a heartbeat if it was on a big screen.
> I liked the twist in the plot a lot .:tiphat:


I was 17 when Titanic came out and even as a melodramatic teenager it was too much to handle-I hated that insipid movie with a passion. The only good part is when everybody dies . . . except the fat girl. Shouldn't she have died also? It would have made a better ending.

On a slightly different subject-don't you guys ever watch films that aren't _American_? Geez.


----------



## Pugg

Morimur said:


> I was 17 when Titanic came out and even as a melodramatic teenager it was too much to handle-I hated that insipid movie with a passion. The only good part is when everybody dies . . . except the fat girl. Shouldn't she have died also? It would have made a better ending.


For me she was the best supporting role off all. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Morimur said:


> don't you guys ever watch films that aren't _American_? Geez.


Which guys? I think there's been a fair sprinkling of non-US movies mentioned.


----------



## Biwa

Morimur said:


> I was 17 when Titanic came out and even as a melodramatic teenager it was too much to handle-I hated that insipid movie with a passion. The only good part is when everybody dies . . . except the fat girl. Shouldn't she have died also? It would have made a better ending.
> 
> On a slightly different subject-*don't you guys ever watch films that aren't American?* Geez.


Geez! I didn't realize we were on a quota system. :lol:

I saw this French film the other day. A bit sentimental, but it's nice feel good film. It's based on a true story about a physically challenged boy who wants to compete in a triathlon with his father.

The Finishers (2013) 
"De toutes nos forces" (original title)


----------



## helenora

Thanks to this thread yesterday I watched *Gone Girl *and .....I don't regret it


----------



## Biwa

helenora said:


> Thanks to this thread yesterday I watched *Gone Girl *and .....I don't regret it


What did you think about the ending?


----------



## Vaneyes

MacLeod said:


> Which guys? I think there's been a fair sprinkling of non-US movies mentioned.


True, but I'm probably one in Morimur's guilty party (saving James Bond, Harry Potter :lol. Since Lean, Fellini, Kubrick, others died....


----------



## Morimur

Vaneyes said:


> True, but I'm probably one in Morimur's guilty party (saving James Bond, Harry Potter :lol. Since Lean, Fellini, Kubrick, others died....


One can always rely on Vaneyes to be guilty of something.

:tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Biwa said:


> What did you think about the ending?


None of that kind of talk here, please!


----------



## Biwa

Blancrocher said:


> None of that kind of talk here, please!


Oops! No spoilers.


----------



## Morimur

Khrustalyov, My Car! (Director: Aleksei German)

Aleksei German is now my favorite film director. 'Khrustalyov, My Car!' is a brutally grotesque portrait of the Stalinist hell that was the Soviet Union in the 1950's. Not for the faint of heart.

I found the entire film (without subtitles) on youtube but I recommend you get your hands on an actual copy and watch it alone, in the dark, on a cold winter night.


----------



## helenora

Blancrocher said:


> None of that kind of talk here, please!


But why? I was just about to answer what I was thinking about the ending . I think it's not disappointing/less disappointing than the ending of " Law abiding citizen". In "Gone Girl" they still keep it mysterious, whereas in "Citizen" it was .....yeah, pure disappointment while the movie itself was really thrilling


----------



## KenOC

Just watched a long documentary, _Battle of Hood and Bismarck_, on Amazon streaming (free with Prime). Very interesting docu about the sinking of both ships in a short period of time in 1941 -- first, Germany's brand new _Bismarck _sinking the huge British battleship _Hood _and then, still on her maiden voyage, being sunk in turn by British forces. Thousands perished.


----------



## helenora

Just finished watching "Ashby", cool, but a bit sentimental. "Gone Girl" is ahead so far


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Just watched a long documentary, _Battle of Hood and Bismarck_, on Amazon streaming (free with Prime). Very interesting docu about the sinking of both ships in a short period of time in 1941 -- first, Germany's brand new _Bismarck _sinking the huge British battleship _Hood _and then, still on her maiden voyage, being sunk in turn by British forces. Thousands perished.


Have you not seen the movie _Sink the Bismarck_? Much better than any old documentary. And it stars Kenneth More!


----------



## Belowpar

Joy

A little slow to start and it was not unrestrained ...but a hit with me.

Also the Camerwork was interesting and now my daughter is starting to doubt that my interest in Miss Lawrence is entirely confined to her undoubted acting abilities.


----------



## Biwa

helenora said:


> But why? I was just about to answer what I was thinking about the ending . I think it's not disappointing/less disappointing than the ending of " Law abiding citizen". In "Gone Girl" they still keep it mysterious, whereas in "Citizen" it was .....yeah, pure disappointment while the movie itself was really thrilling


You didn't give anything away. LOL! Well done! You're right...the ending of Gone Girl wasn't that bad, but... 

I haven't seen Law Abiding Citizen. I'll keep an eye out for it. Another good Thriller (actually Horror) film with a less than satisfying ending is "Mama." It would be cool if they provided alternative endings to some movies. But movies are expensive enough as is, so I doubt that will happen...except for some after thoughts released as Director's Cuts.


----------



## helenora

Biwa said:


> You didn't give anything away. LOL! Well done! You're right...the ending of Gone Girl wasn't that bad, but...
> 
> I haven't seen Law Abiding Citizen. I'll keep an eye out for it. Another good Thriller (actually Horror) film with a less than satisfying ending is "Mama." It would be cool if they provided alternative endings to some movies. But movies are expensive enough as is, so I doubt that will happen...except for some after thoughts released as Director's Cuts.


yes, you're right and they keep these endings within a range of so called morally accepted ideas of "how it should be", "how it should end". That's why so many movies are incredibly predictable. A friend of mine recommended "Nightcrawler" as well. will check both "Mama" and "Nightcrawler".


----------



## KenOC

_Mozart in the Jungle _just won the Golden Globe for Best TV Series, Musical or Comedy.


----------



## Biwa

helenora said:


> yes, you're right and they keep these endings within a range of so called morally accepted ideas of "how it should be", "how it should end". That's why so many movies are incredibly predictable. A friend of mine recommended "Nightcrawler" as well. will check both "Mama" and *"Nightcrawler"*.


Nightcrawler is another one I'll watch out for. 
Jake Gyllenhaal's Zodiac (2007) was pretty good.

It was nice to see Kate and Leo together at the Golden Globes, 
but his reaction to Lady Gaga was priceless...

http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood...eonardo-dicaprio-kate-winslet-titanic-reunion


----------



## Pugg

I am waiting patiently to see The Danish Girl, staring Eddie Redmayne, seems to be groundbreaking :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Last evening I watched ,"The Revenant".IMO it's not a bad movie but I was not moved by it.I could not sympathize with any person in the movie.A movie to forget easily.


----------



## Guest

Golden Globe Awards.

"The Martian was named best comedy or musical."

I have seen this film, thought it was a bit of enjoyable rubbish. However, since it is neither a comedy nor a musical what on earth (or Mars) is this all about?

(IMDB: Adventure / Drama / Sci-Fi)


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> Golden Globe Awards.
> 
> "The Martian was named best comedy or musical."
> 
> I have seen this film, thought it was a bit of enjoyable rubbish. However, since it is neither a comedy nor a musical what on earth (or Mars) is this all about?
> 
> (IMDB: Adventure / Drama / Sci-Fi)


Is it about cultivating potatoes?


----------



## Guest

traverso said:


> Is it about cultivating potatoes?


It is! But the potatoes neither sing or crack gags.


----------



## Guest

traverso said:


> Last evening I watched ,"The Revenant".IMO it's not a bad movie but I was not moved by it.I could not sympathize with any person in the movie.A movie to forget easily.


Didn't that just win Best Foreign Rom-Com?


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> It is! *But the potatoes neither sing or crack gags.*


Art-house twaddle!


----------



## Guest

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nt-sweeps-Golden-Globes-2016-MAJOR-award.html
It is wel made,lets leave it to that.


----------



## Wood

*BUNUEL* El Bruto

I skipped across the border to keep Morimur happy 










Mexican melodramatic noir from the master.


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> *BUNUEL* El Bruto
> 
> I skipped across the border to keep Morimur happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mexican melodramatic noir from the master.


Morimur...happy.....hmmmm..

No, I'm sorry, I just can't get them in the same sentence! :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Not even Gervais' opening could save the 2016 Golden Globe awards last night.


----------



## Biwa

All That Jazz (1979)

This one was on tonight. Being a big fan of Bob Fosse, I always enjoy seeing his work again & again. And...I love the late 70s raw, gritty look. Roy Scheider does a wonderful job.


----------



## helenora

Today I watched "*Zodiac" * , wanted to see more works of Fincher


----------



## Fugue Meister

helenora said:


> Today I watched "*Zodiac" * , wanted to see more works of Fincher


Fincher is the man but you should check out Paul Thomas Anderson as well. He's in the same tier.

My new views...

The Revenant - 9/10 (Not much bad to say, amazing film)
Steve Jobs - 9/10 (Love that screenplay)
The Gift (2015) - 8/10 (Impressive debut feature)
The Experimenter - 8.5/10 (very overlooked but well worth the watch)
Spotlight - 8.5/10 (Great ensemble movie, I'll be rooting for Keaton to win an oscar this year he was robbed by the danish girl last year)


----------



## tdc

Just watched Kubrick's _2001: A Space Odyssey_

A lot of impressive scenes in this movie. For me with Kubrick films there always seems to be a lot of things I like about them, but also elements that I'm not really sure about, somehow I don't find certain things fully convincing.

At times the music is awesome in this film, at times it seems just like a classical piece slapped onto a scene and played for too long (for example the Johann Strauss). I think as a director it is beneficial to have an actual music collaborator to work with on scenes to really make the music match up well to the scenes in a more specific way.

The other thing is the ending... there are all kinds of awesome things that occur near the end of the film, I just don't know if I feel like the film actually ended at the right moment, but I'm still thinking about that one.

All in all much more good to say about this film (the sets, detail, the moods etc.) than bad. Probably my favorite Kubrick film I've seen so far, and I'd give it a strong 4 out of 5 stars.


----------



## DavidA

True Grit - Coen Brothers

Superbly atmospheric. Truer to the book than the (still hugely enjoyable) John Wayne version.

"Leaning on the Everlasting Arms"


----------



## DavidA

tdc said:


> Just watched Kubrick's _2001: A Space Odyssey_
> 
> A lot of impressive scenes in this movie. For me with Kubrick films there always seems to be a lot of things I like about them, but also elements that I'm not really sure about, somehow I don't find certain things fully convincing.
> 
> At times the music is awesome in this film, at times it seems just like a classical piece slapped onto a scene and played for too long (for example the Johann Strauss). I think as a director it is beneficial to have an actual music collaborator to work with on scenes to really make the music match up well to the scenes in a more specific way.
> 
> The other thing is the ending... there are all kinds of awesome things that occur near the end of the film, I just don't know if I feel like the film actually ended at the right moment, but I'm still thinking about that one.
> 
> All in all much more good to say about this film (the sets, detail, the moods etc.) than bad. Probably my favorite Kubrick film I've seen so far, and I'd give it a strong 4 out of 5 stars.


I must confess I've never been able to see why this film is so well thought of. I could never make head nor tail of it!


----------



## Guest

tdc said:


> Just watched Kubrick's _2001: A Space Odyssey_
> 
> A lot of impressive scenes in this movie. For me with Kubrick films there always seems to be a lot of things I like about them, but also elements that I'm not really sure about, somehow I don't find certain things fully convincing.
> 
> At times the music is awesome in this film, at times it seems just like a classical piece slapped onto a scene and played for too long (for example the Johann Strauss). I think as a director it is beneficial to have an actual music collaborator to work with on scenes to really make the music match up well to the scenes in a more specific way.
> 
> The other thing is the ending... there are all kinds of awesome things that occur near the end of the film, I just don't know if I feel like the film actually ended at the right moment, but I'm still thinking about that one.
> 
> All in all much more good to say about this film (the sets, detail, the moods etc.) than bad. Probably my favorite Kubrick film I've seen so far, and I'd give it a strong 4 out of 5 stars.


Probably my favourite too, I've certainly watched it enough times. He made it in collaboration with Arthur C Clarke I think, who wrote the original short story The Sentinel.

Personally I find it the perfect marriage of the visual with the musical. And overall it remains The Science Fiction Film. All decent ones since show their debt in one way or another to it, from Star Wars to The Martian.

I suppose I also like it because I don't care for linear films that spoon feed you a srory. I prefer ambiguous and thought-provoking, where the viewer is part of the overall experience, prompting you to consider your own interpretation.

Kubrick:

"The movie ... is basically a visual, nonverbal experience. It avoids intellectual verbalization and reaches the viewer's subconscious in a way that is essentially poetic and philosophic. The film thus becomes a subjective experience, which hits the viewer at an inner level of consciousness, just as music does, or painting.

Actually, film operates on a level much closer to music and to painting than to the printed word, and, of course, movies present the opportunity to convey complex concepts and abstractions without the traditional reliance on words. I think that 2001, like music, succeeds in short-circuiting the rigid surface cultural blocks that shackle our consciousness to narrowly limited areas of experience and is able to cut directly through to areas of emotional comprehension."

Landmark film certainly.


----------



## Balthazar

*The Guns of Navarone*

Gregory Peck, David Niven, and Anthony Quinn blow up the bad guys. What's not to like?


----------



## Pugg

Coming Sunday: The Danish Girl, looking forward to it :tiphat:


----------



## sweetviolin

traverso said:


> Is it about cultivating potatoes?


More in the book than in the movie.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Alan Rickman* R.I.P. :angel:

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-35313604


----------



## Vaneyes

2016 Oscars noms...

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-35313266


----------



## Vaneyes

My Oscars "Big 6" picks. 

Picture - The Revenant
Director - Alejandro Gonzalez Inarritu (The Revenant)
Supporting Actress - Kate Winslet (Steve Jobs)
Supporting Actor - Sly Stallone (Creed)
Actress - Charlotte Rampling (45 Years)
Actor - Leo DiCaprio (The Revenant)


----------



## Skilmarilion

Avey said:


> *The Revenant*
> 
> I spare my thoughts on the film, to prevent any prejudice going into the movie yourself.
> 
> But, like *Inarittu's* last film, you get the incredible score, with a (very) brief appearance of *Messiaen*. Only y'all will notice when it surfaces.


Yep, and Luther Adams' Become Ocean.


----------



## Vaneyes

Skilmarilion said:


> Yep, and Luther Adams' Become Ocean.


I saw The Revenant two days ago, and enjoyed *Ryuichi Sakamoto's* "original score" contribution, which unfortunately isn't Oscars nominated.

Saw Mad Max: Fury Road a week or so ago, and prefer the old Mad Maxes. I thought the *editing* for the new was horrible, which of course is one of its noms.

IIRC the old Mad Max films didn't receive much if any consideration from Oscars voters, which reflects a decreasing average age of.


----------



## Vaneyes

traverso said:


> Last evening I watched ,"The Revenant".IMO it's not a bad movie but I was not moved by it.I could not sympathize with any person in the movie.*A movie to forget easily*.


Different strokes. I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## MrTortoise

dogen said:


> Kubrick:
> 
> "The movie ... is basically a visual, nonverbal experience. It avoids intellectual verbalization and reaches the viewer's subconscious in a way that is essentially poetic and philosophic. The film thus becomes a subjective experience, which hits the viewer at an inner level of consciousness, just as music does, or painting.
> 
> Actually, film operates on a level much closer to music and to painting than to the printed word, and, of course, movies present the opportunity to convey complex concepts and abstractions without the traditional reliance on words. I think that 2001, like music, succeeds in short-circuiting the rigid surface cultural blocks that shackle our consciousness to narrowly limited areas of experience and is able to cut directly through to areas of emotional comprehension."
> 
> Landmark film certainly.


I watched 'The Shining' again last night. Kubrick's remarks certainly resonate with this movie as well.


----------



## GreenMamba

Speaking of The Shining...

...jI ust watched *Room 237,* a documentary about various interpretations of the movie. Some of it is pretty interesting, but some of the ideas are nutty (e.g., the movie is a coded admission of Kubrick's involvement in faking Apollo footage). A bit tiresome after a while.


----------



## MrTortoise

GreenMamba said:


> Speaking of The Shining...
> 
> ...jI ust watched *Room 237,* a documentary about various interpretations of the movie. Some of it is pretty interesting, but some of the ideas are nutty (e.g., the movie is a coded admission of Kubrick's involvement in faking Apollo footage). A bit tiresome after a while.


Watched that doc too, and really like it. It is fun to hear the thoughts of a few Kubrick fanatics. I recommend it if you enjoy Kubrick.

And I agree with you, Kubrick didn't fake the moon landing, _however_, I think he did intentionally put some of those bread crumbs (inside joke) into the movie as a joke to exploit this conspiracy theory that has been swirling around for years. Sort of like The Beatles and Paul is dead. He was having a little fun and maybe adding a little boost to the mythology that surrounded him.


----------



## Fugue Meister

GreenMamba said:


> Speaking of The Shining...
> 
> ...jI ust watched *Room 237,* a documentary about various interpretations of the movie. Some of it is pretty interesting, but some of the ideas are nutty (e.g., the movie is a coded admission of Kubrick's involvement in faking Apollo footage). A bit tiresome after a while.


I couldn't wait for this to come out when I first heard about it but it was a colossal failure in my opinion. Only a small fraction of the theories were even remotely interesting and it was boring in that all the interviews were audio (while going over and over clips from the film) like they were too lazy to film the interviews and cut them in... Sorry to go on about it but I was nonplussed that this got so much notoriety and acclaim.

There something better (IMO at least more intriguing) and shorter on youtube if your interested, it's under the "collative learning" channel (or Rob Ager channel, he's the guy who made all the videos). There you will find several videos about The Shining, all concerning different aspects of the film.


----------



## Guest

_The Revenant_

Less grim (though grim enough, thanks!), and more compelling than I anticipated. Man struggling to scratch a mark on a beautiful but hostile landscape, and brutality is just a daily experience. The opening attack by indians was reminiscent of Saving Private Ryan - though curiously less involving - and the savaging of Glass by the bear accomplished with the kind of realism we've come to expect from movies. The ending (ambiguous or not?) was just right, confirming that even in a society where physical survival seems paramount, it's the spiritual that sustains us while we still breathe.


----------



## Blancrocher

Jacques Tati - Trafic


----------



## MrTortoise

Fugue Meister said:


> I couldn't wait for this to come out when I first heard about it but it was a colossal failure in my opinion. Only a small fraction of the theories were even remotely interesting and it was boring in that all the interviews were audio (while going over and over clips from the film) like they were too lazy to film the interviews and cut them in... Sorry to go on about it but I was nonplussed that this got so much notoriety and acclaim.
> 
> There something better (IMO at least more intriguing) and shorter on youtube if your interested, it's under the "collative learning" channel (or Rob Ager channel, he's the guy who made all the videos). There you will find several videos about The Shining, all concerning different aspects of the film.


Thanks for the tip! 'Collative Learning' has many videos that peak my interest.


----------



## GreenMamba

MrTortoise said:


> Watched that doc too, and really like it. It is fun to hear the thoughts of a few Kubrick fanatics. I recommend it if you enjoy Kubrick.
> 
> And I agree with you, Kubrick didn't fake the moon landing, _however_, *I think he did intentionally put some of those bread crumbs (inside joke) into the movie as a joke to exploit this conspiracy theory* that has been swirling around for years. Sort of like The Beatles and Paul is dead. He was having a little fun and maybe adding a little boost to the mythology that surrounded him.


I don't even know about that. E.g., he guy makes a big deal about the room number 237: "The moon is exactly 237,000 miles from Earth!" Except it isn't.

I think the doc was actually a good example of how, once you get an idea in your head, you begin to force things to fit the theory.


----------



## Badinerie

Galaxy Quest.. In honour of Alan Rickmann.


----------



## Vaneyes

MacLeod said:


> _The Revenant_
> 
> Less grim (though grim enough, thanks!), and more compelling than I anticipated. Man struggling to scratch a mark on a beautiful but hostile landscape, and brutality is just a daily experience. The opening attack by indians was reminiscent of Saving Private Ryan - though curiously less involving - and the savaging of Glass by the bear accomplished with the kind of realism we've come to expect from movies. The ending (ambiguous or not?) was just right, confirming that even in a society where physical survival seems paramount, it's the spiritual that sustains us while we still breathe.


I'll be interested in The Revenant's Blu-ray--how some of the spectacular stunts were accomplished.

Re movie ending (SPOILER. DO NOT READ FURTHER IF YOU INTEND TO SEE THE FILM)...

I thought the film's final shot, a close-up of Glass' face, was death setting in. Which means there would be no leadership back at the fort. It had surprised me, because of that possibility, that Captain went searching with Glass.

Though Captain had mentioned prior to him and Glass leaving, that more help was on the way... it's possible the help didn't reach the fort in time to save the hunters from marauding indians.


----------



## Badinerie

Star Wars The Force awakens... in 3D Good stuff!


----------



## Flamme

The Original Fly...








Totally different focus of action...While in more famous ''modern'' one everything is about the ''product'' of experiment in this one emphasise is one the creepy atmosphere of the old house and suspense of the fear of unknown...Excellent movie, a must see by all standards...


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

The Big Short (2015) I enjoyed the film, however sometimes I had problems understanding it, because I don't know a thing about economy.


----------



## helenora

watched *The Master* , well, it was OK, expected more, but at least Philip Seymour Hoffman didn't disappointed. I think this movie implies some connection with Ron Hubbard life, opening his center in England....
Then was *Inherited vice* - this one is a waste of time ( not my taste! ) I'd rather watch a nice opera, just any opera would be better haha, no comparison.
*The Spotlight* is quite a good movie, good plot. 
The most dynamic was *"Burnt*" about a chef the Perfectionist  and a sort of a phycho.


----------



## Fugue Meister

helenora said:


> watched *The Master* , well, it was OK, expected more, but at least Philip Seymour Hoffman didn't disappointed. I think this movie implies some connection with Ron Hubbard life, opening his center in England....
> Then was *Inherited vice* - this one is a waste of time ( not my taste! ) I'd rather watch a nice opera, just any opera would be better haha, no comparison.
> *The Spotlight* is quite a good movie, good plot.
> The most dynamic was *"Burnt*" about a chef the Perfectionist  and a sort of a phycho.


You started at the wrong end of Paul Thomas Anderson's films... Try Boogie Nights, Magnolia, & Punch Drunk Love (then you may want to watch There Will be Blood), his later films are intensely personal and Inherent Vice is almost word for word Pynchon (the novelist whose book the film is adapted from), who is very dense and complex(not suggesting you can't get it, trust me its complex for anyone). A lot of the narrative was not what the main themes were about. The Master is amazing but I must admit I had a hard time with it on first viewing.

Spotlight was pretty great and personally I hope it wins best picture but not director (that should go to Alejandro Iñárritu).


----------



## helenora

Fugue Meister said:


> You started at the wrong end of Paul Thomas Anderson's films... Try Boogie Nights, Magnolia, & Punch Drunk Love (then you may want to watch There Will be Blood), his later films are intensely personal and Inherent Vice is almost word for word Pynchon (the novelist whose book the film is adapted from), who is very dense and complex(not suggesting you can't get it, trust me its complex for anyone). A lot of the narrative was not what the main themes were about. The Master is amazing but I must admit I had a hard time with it on first viewing.
> 
> Spotlight was pretty great and personally I hope it wins best picture but not director (that should go to Alejandro Iñárritu).


Right, I guessed so it was wrong somehow, because today I've watched Oil or There will be blood and it's true, it's pretty intense. Magnolia is on the list as well.

I agree with your thoughts on Spotlight, I believe the theme of this movie is very serious...


----------



## Vaneyes

OldFashionedGirl said:


> The Big Short (2015) I enjoyed the film, however sometimes I had problems understanding it, because *I don't know a thing about economy*.


Who does, OFG, who does.


----------



## cwarchc

Ted 2

I found it funny, at times, 
Sometimes irreverent


----------



## Pugg

The Danish Girl starring Eddie Redmayne.










I hope he's going to win the Oscar, he deserves it so much, but then again it's the purist from the academy who are judging


----------



## Fugue Meister

Pugg said:


> The Danish Girl starring Eddie Redmayne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he's going to win the Oscar, he deserves it so much, but then again it's the purist from the academy who are judging


Sorry pal Leo gets it this year besides he robbed Keaton of it last year.


----------



## Pugg

Fugue Meister said:


> Sorry pal Leo gets it this year besides he robbed Keaton of it last year.


Yeah right, in your dreams mate


----------



## Fugue Meister

Pugg said:


> Yeah right, in your dreams mate


Let those laugh that win... :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

Jacques Tati - Playtime


----------



## Pugg

Fugue Meister said:


> Let those laugh that win... :tiphat:


With the current climate at the Oscars you're right, how conservative the U.S can be.


----------



## hpowders

Mr. Holmes
Ian McKellen, Laura Linney

Mr. McKellen is terrific as an aged Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Pugg

Last night: breathtaking


----------



## Vaneyes

*X-Files* reborn on FOX (Part 2 this evening), and Season 6 Episode 4 of *Downton Abbey*.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Last night: breathtaking


*Rachel McAdams* always does it for me. :devil:


----------



## GreenMamba

*Sicario* (2015), about the drug war at the southern US border. Emily Blunt and Benicio Del Toro are very good in it (the latter looking to me like Brad Pitt). I liked it, bit it's one of those movies that I liked a lot more during the first hour than after it finished, for various reasons.


----------



## Vaneyes

GreenMamba said:


> *Sicario* (2015), about the drug war at the southern US border. Emily Blunt and Benicio Del Toro are very good in it (the latter looking to me like Brad Pitt). I liked it, bit it's one of those movies that I liked a lot more during the first hour than after it finished, for various reasons.


I love lipstick shooters. :devil:


----------



## Fugue Meister

Just watched Mississippi Grind with Ben Mendelsohn (fantastic actor that just came to my attention in the last year, don't think he's related to Felix but he could be I suppose... that would be apt) & Ryan Reynolds (like him too but he hasn't had as good a track record as old Ben). 

Pretty impressive movie I must say but I warn you it will make you want to go out and gamble.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

The Wild Bunch (1969) Peckinpah put Tarantino to shame.


----------



## Vaneyes

Fugue Meister said:


> Just watched Mississippi Grind with Ben Mendelsohn (fantastic actor that just came to my attention in the last year, don't think he's related to Felix but he could be I suppose... that would be apt) & *Ryan Reynolds (like him too but he hasn't had as good a track record as old Ben).
> *
> Pretty impressive movie I must say but I warn you it will make you want to go out and gamble.


FWIW I saw Ryan Reynolds bicycling about ten days ago, his tiny entourage following, white stretch limo waiting nearby. The star was dressed very casual and looked out of shape. Not at all like Wade Wilson of *Deadpool* (2016).


----------



## Vaneyes

Watched X-Files (Part 2) season opener last night. The flying saucer stuff and alien dna is tired after two shows. FOX may have to abort this series. And Gillian "Scully" Anderson's acting is waxy. What'd she have done? Her facial muscles don't move. Liked her in The Fall, but haven't seen anything from that series for a while.


----------



## Biwa

The Hundred-Foot Journey

Another very enjoyable film by Lasse Hallström.


----------



## Vaneyes

Biwa said:


> View attachment 80754
> 
> 
> The Hundred-Foot Journey
> 
> Another very enjoyable film by Lasse Hallström.


Terrific film. Re food and wine, this and *Sideways* (2004) would be a good double feature at home. :tiphat:


----------



## Blancrocher

I thought it was horrible--but enjoyed it despite myself! (Big fan of Sideways as well.)

*p.s.* Oh, and Babette's Feast.


----------



## KenOC

Like Sideways? Check out Bottle Shock, a great Alan Rickman film. Perfect as a wine snob, but a nice wine snob.


----------



## Blancrocher

Or Withnail and I, for that matter--just remembered that beauty.


----------



## Morimur

Blancrocher said:


> Babette's Feast.


Babette's Feast was awesome. Finally, someone brings up a _good_ film.


----------



## Biwa

Vaneyes said:


> Terrific film. Re food and wine, this and *Sideways* (2004) would be a good double feature at home. :tiphat:


Sideways is a riot! There are so many funny scenes I that one. A classic!!! :cheers:



KenOC said:


> Like Sideways? Check out Bottle Shock, a great Alan Rickman film. Perfect as a wine snob, but a nice wine snob.


I ran across Bottle Shock on my movie channel a couple of weeks ago. 
Yes, Alan Rickman was perfect... as always. Miss him... :angel:

And I'll probably get clobbered for these, but as long as we've popped open the bottle...

"A Walk in the Clouds" (1995) with Keanu Reeves

and

"A Good Year" (2006) with Russell Crowe are nice romantic comedies


----------



## Vaneyes

Biwa said:


> Sideways is a riot! There are so many funny scenes I that one. A classic!!! :cheers:
> 
> I ran across Bottle Shock on my movie channel a couple of weeks ago.
> Yes, Alan Rickman was perfect... as always. Miss him... :angel:
> 
> And I'll probably get clobbered for these, but as long as we've popped open the bottle...
> 
> "A Walk in the Clouds" (1995) with Keanu Reeves
> 
> and
> 
> *"A Good Year" (2006) with Russell Crowe are nice romantic comedies*


I liked it. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Salvatore Tessio R.I.P.


----------



## Biwa

Vaneyes said:


> Salvatore Tessio R.I.P.


"Success can come at any age."

RIP


----------



## TurnaboutVox

"Headhunters", in Norwegian with subtitles.

Enjoyable. The plot is rather silly but the tension is sustained nicely throughout.


----------



## Guest

Bridge of Spies.

Excellent Cold War drama with Tom Hanks and Mark Rylance.


----------



## ldiat

BURNT, all about those chefs


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

The Kid with a Bike (2011) Beautiful film.


----------



## Blancrocher

Tati, Mon Oncle


----------



## Belowpar

The Big Short.

Go see this film. 

It’s either a funny, high energy ride through recent history which leaves you depressed if you think about it at all. 

Or it’s an important ground-breaking docudrama in the way the characters break the ‘third wall’, lecture us, and educate us so we can understand stuff that the ‘smart’ guys in high finance never understood. While at the same time walking a hire wire act that keeps us thoroughly entertained. It reminds me of a high octane F for Fake.

If it’s the former it will be forgotten in 24 months. If it’s the latter it will be because it reached outside the cinema and helped people be aware of what high finance to day is really like, and helps them. Even as an optimist it’s hard to see it changing anything.

And it’s full of testosterone. A sort of western in nice suits, where everybody is a baddie seeking to ‘kill’ each other. As such I’m worried that it will serve as a recruiting advert for more of the same.


----------



## Blancrocher

"The Kid with a Bike," on OldFashionedGirl's recommendation. Gripping movie--one of my favorites from the Dardenne brothers.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Carol (2015) Magnificient acting by Blanchett and Mara. The film develops well without the need to appeal to sentimentalism.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Morimur said:


> On a slightly different subject-don't you guys ever watch films that aren't _American_? Geez.


Sure. I watched a German one last night: "Das Boot" - the story of the adventures of German submariners in the Atlantic in 1941. It was pretty intense. And the characters were... well... ordinary people. Not the glamorous heroes Hollywood usually makes out of its protagonists, but people who sweat and shake with fear when their ship goes down far below its limits and is just about to be crushed by the water pressure - and who still manage to do their job. I watched it once a long time ago, and back then this lack of glamour seemed totally off-putting, but now it was more than welcome. And thankfully, no moralizing.


----------



## Vaneyes

I wouldn't mind seeing hotties Rooney (Carol), Rachel (Spotlight), and Marisa (The Big Short) on the big screen, but I fear all these flicks will be cable fodder.


----------



## Vaneyes

Article on the stuntman who played the murderous bear in *The Revenant* (2016).

http://www.vancouversun.com/enterta...by+star+glenn+ennis+turns/11695027/story.html


----------



## Gordontrek

Amadeus, no less. Found it on Netflix, amid all the mediocre low-budget indie horror flicks, and took advantage of it before they yank it off. 
No small amount of fictitious plot elements, but a DARN good movie. Deserved every single Oscar it got ten fold, especially F. Murray Abraham as Salieri.


----------



## helenora

"Mind your language " it's English series from late 70th. it's hilarious, pure fun! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

From 1972, very progressive for that time I believe


----------



## Sloe

The theory of everything.
A film depicting how Stephen Hawking went from being a cosmologist to the cosmologist who sits in a wheelchair and speaks through a computer.
To live for over 50 years with ALS is impressing but I am more impressed how his wife could be so pretty and not age for over 20 years:


----------



## Morimur

*The Passion of Anna* (Dir. Ingmar Bergman)


----------



## Fugue Meister

Hail Caesar, the new Coen brothers movie. The reviews are mixed but I really got a kick out of it. The cowboy steals the show.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

The Holy Mountain (1973) A strange, but fascinating film.


----------



## sweetviolin

The Lost Honour of Christopher Jefferies

Actually a two part TV mini-Series, but on Netflix it is listed as a movie. Very fine thought provoking British movie with nice music.


----------



## Itullian

The Road to Bali, Bob Hope, Bing Crosby
loved it


----------



## SiegendesLicht

The Revenant. I have not seen any film with DiCaprio since 1998, so my impession of his particular role was "out of a boy there has grown a Man". And the film is worth watching if only for the sheer beauty of nature. The mountains, the forests, the rivers, the snow, all that cold wintry magnificence - pure eye candy. I know it was Canadian Rockies, not Bavarian Alps, but I still felt a tug at my heart several times.


----------



## Blancrocher

Watership Down (dir. Martin Rosen)

When my wife caught me surreptitiously watching it alone she said "oh for godsake, have a little self-respect." But I enjoyed it.


----------



## dzc4627

13 Hours about the whole Benghazi thing. Mediocre war film with a potent message and portrayal of a true story. If this wasn't a true story the film would have no weight whatsoever.


----------



## Guest

_Spotlight_.

Excellent. Worthy Oscar nominee. Dogged journalistic investigation into a serious subject told without flashy camerawork or portentous music. The cast are mostly subdued, letting the hidden crimes speak for themselves, so when the Ruffalo character does blow his top at one point, it is all the more telling. Some have said that it misses the sense of menace and paranoia in similar films such as _All the President's Men_, which is true, but I think that the story was being deliberately told in a more mundane way, to emphasise the sense of the common place: that children were (and are) abused; that cover-up was routine; that the authorities exercise their power in collaboration, to sustain that power for its own sake.


----------



## Morimur

SiegendesLicht said:


> The Revenant. I have not seen any film with DiCaprio since 1998, so my impession of his particular role was "out of a boy there has grown a Man". And the film is worth watching if only for the sheer beauty of nature. The mountains, the forests, the rivers, the snow, all that cold wintry magnificence - pure eye candy. I know it was Canadian Rockies, not Bavarian Alps, but I still felt a tug at my heart several times.


The cinematographer certainly deserves an award but the film as whole is painfully superficial.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ Could be. It's just that I have a special love for films with grand scenery. No matter if it's the Rockies or the Alps


----------



## DavidA

The Revenant - beautifully filmed but grossly overlong with dialogue consisting of "Oooo" and Aggghhh" as Di Caprio is ambushed by Indians, mauled by a bear, left to die but somehow miraculously recovers and takes a predictable if stilted revenge. I wish directors would realise that the first requirement of a movie is a good story and a workable script. This had neither. The film had material for about an hour at the most which it painfully dragged through about 150 minutes. I mean, do we really want to go to the movies to see a horse disembowelled? A first for me on screen though I have visited a slaughter house in my time. The movie ended presumably when the director had had enough and the film crew called a halt. Or ran out of ideas or "Oooos" and Aaghhs". That's what it felt like. Hopeless!


----------



## DavidA

Itullian said:


> The Road to Bali, Bob Hope, Bing Crosby
> loved it


See this rather than The Revenant. Vastly more entertaining!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

The Room (2015) Wonderful film! The actors who played the mother and the son were excellent.


----------



## Fugue Meister

OldFashionedGirl said:


> The Room (2015) Wonderful film! The actors who played the mother and the son were excellent.


I'll bet anything the girl who played the mom (Brie Larson) has the oscar in the bag.


----------



## Blancrocher

John Cassavetes, "Shadows." The director's first film, about an interracial love affair.


----------



## GreenMamba

*Holy Motors* (2012). Directed by Leos Carax, starring Denis Lavant. Very memorable film.


----------



## Blancrocher

GreenMamba said:


> *Holy Motors* (2012). Directed by Leos Carax, starring Denis Lavant. Very memorable film.


Glad you enjoyed it--it's my favorite film from recent years. Have you seen anything else by Carax, btw? Lovers on the Bridge has stuck with me as well.


----------



## GreenMamba

Blancrocher said:


> Glad you enjoyed it--it's my favorite film from recent years. Have you seen anything else by Carax, btw? Lovers on the Bridge has stuck with me as well.


No, nothing yet. I know he went some years without directing anything. I'll have to check out some others of his.


----------



## Pugg

The Silence of teh lambs.

Foster and Hopkins are more then great :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> The Silence of teh lambs.
> 
> Foster and Hopkins are more then great :tiphat:


NBC's TV series "Hannibal" with Mads Mikkelsen was excellent, too.


----------



## Adair

Chris Marker's unforgettable _La Jetee_


----------



## kartikeys

Flags of our Fathers directed by Clint Eastwood. Compelling and masterfully directed.
We fight for country, fine. We fight for our comrades, the man next to us and the one behind us.


----------



## hpowders

Ant-Man

Michael Douglas, Paul Rudd

Extremely clever film. Terrific special effects!

Loved it!


----------



## helenora

OldFashionedGirl said:


> The Room (2015) Wonderful film! The actors who played the mother and the son were excellent.


Following this forum's tips regarding movies this time I watched *The Room* - touching , yet dramatic. Great operator's, director's , not to mention actor's work.


----------



## Xaltotun

Recently watched:

Vidor - _Gilda_ - strange but unforgettable
Preminger - _Laura_ - not the deepest film but perfection for what it is
Rossellini - _Stromboli_ - awesome, maybe Rossellini's best, and that's saying something
Hitchcock - _Read Window_ - skillfully made and some great themes but I was only half-way satisfied
Ophuls - _Madame de..._ - what a deceptively simple, wonderful & complex film


----------



## Pugg

Last night, still speechless :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> Last night, still speechless :tiphat:


And to think, this kind of thing often happens in our world...


----------



## Morimur

Pugg said:


> Last night, still speechless :tiphat:


Blast from the 90s?


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> And to think, this kind of thing often happens in our world...


That's what's bottoming me the most, still going on everywhere in the world.
The bullying off minors I mean


----------



## GreenMamba

Biwa said:


> And to think, this kind of thing often happens in our world...


It may happen in the real world, but the "non-fiction" book upon which the movie was based doesn't hold up to scrutiny.


----------



## Pugg

Doing Time on Maple Drive;
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doing_Time_on_Maple_Drive


----------



## Adair

Antonioni's _L'Eclisse_.


----------



## DavidA

Dad's Army. Remake of classic British TV series. Pleasant but not a patch on original.


----------



## Flamme

Nicely done...Lots of action, twists and turns...For those who are adrenaline junkies! Old school tuff guys shine in this one...!








Oldie goldie...Not because of the effects or the originality of the story but the relaxed way of filming, without HW polishing, that captured my attention...Nice humour, intentionally or not too! In the same time pretty creepy in its own rite...A Must Watch...


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Apur Sansar (1959) My favorite film from the Apu Trilogy. The end is heartbreaking.


----------



## Pugg

As a Anne Bancroft fan, not to be missed.
The small minded Americans portrait in this film is also hilarious if not very sad :tiphat:


----------



## Adair

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Apur Sansar (1959) My favorite film from the Apu Trilogy. The end is heartbreaking.


Devastating film, indeed.


----------



## Adair

Jean Simmons, one of my favorite actresses, in a great but underrated film: _The Happy Ending_. _






_.


----------



## Guest

Spectre - the latest Bond movie. Not bad - I preferred Skyfall and Casino Royale. Still, I really enjoy these Daniel Craig performances.


----------



## tdc

Fugue Meister said:


> Hail Caesar, the new Coen brothers movie. The reviews are mixed but I really got a kick out of it. The cowboy steals the show.


Just watched this, and I thought it was excellent.


----------



## Guest

_The Martian_--loved it! It's alternately dramatic, funny, and poignant. The special effects were great, too.


----------



## Fugue Meister

DrMike said:


> Spectre - the latest Bond movie. Not bad - I preferred Skyfall and Casino Royale. Still, I really enjoy these Daniel Craig performances.


I was so excited to see this because it brought back Sam Mendes as director but it was terrible in my opinion. The story took forever to get anywhere and when it did it was contrived.. The opening shot was amazing but it was all down hill from there. What a waste of Christoph Waltz and Craig was good as ever but I feel as though he's getting tired in the role. Very disappointing especially considering "Skyfall" was my favorite of the Daniel Craig "Bonds", I don't blame Mr. Mendes for being goaded into it if you look at the credits there are 4 writers listed and probably more than that, too many cooks, not a good thing.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Currently watching: _Deutschland 83_ - an 8-episode TV series from last year. It is a spy movie, the story of a young East German agent in West Germany. Anyone who has seen "Good Bye, Lenin!" and enjoyed it, will also like this one. There is a bit of humour, and a bit of kitsch - but also a sense of gloom and resentment. Even the West German general who closely works with the NATO and is the main target for the agent's espionage activities, feels it sometimes - a helpless anger at his country being made into a plaything of the bitterly hostile superpowers.

And there is at least one Wagnerian allusion there: when the main character is given a tour of the luxury hotel in Bonn where he is to provide security during a high-rank NATO meeting, the hotel manager shows him a view of the _Siebengebirge_ out of the window with a comment "Here it is where Siegfried once killed his dragon and bathed in his blood..."


----------



## TurnaboutVox

"Spotlight" - claustrophobic and intensely gripping. Highly recommended viewing.


----------



## aleazk

TurnaboutVox said:


> "Spotlight" - claustrophobic and intensely gripping. Highly recommended viewing.


My flatmate recommended me that film some days ago (I haven't seen it yet, though; I'm lazy!)

Knowing my flatmate's taste very well, I must say that I find your use of the word claustrophobic quite precise! lol now I'm very curious!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

aleazk said:


> My flatmate recommended me that film some days ago (I haven't seen it yet, though; I'm lazy!)
> 
> Knowing my flatmate's taste very well, I must say that I find your use of the word claustrophobic quite precise! lol now I'm very curious!


I don't want to spoil your pleasure in the film by writing more at this juncture about why I found it so claustrophobic, but if you do get to see it I'll be interested to learn whether you had a similar emotional reaction to it. The other members of our viewing party had not thought to describe their experience of the film in that way, but didn't contradict me. I wonder if it may have been intentional on the part of the film-makers.


----------



## hpowders

"Goosebumps" (2015).

Terrific special effects, witty, sparkling script, touching story and a great performance by Jack Black!

I loved it!!!


----------



## Pugg

John Hurt in a fascinating role, very pleasant to see this Movie :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

"The Finest Hours" 

About an ncredible lifeboat rescue that took place in 1952. The fact it's based n a true story makes it worth watching. I'm just glad I didn't watch it in 3D as the continual motion of the waves would be liable to make one sea sick!
One lovely point - footnote at the end that the heroic captain of the lifeboat married his sweetheart who was anxiously waiting for him and they were together till he died 58 years later!


----------



## Wandering

I'm watching this tonight in honor of Jennifer Jason Lee's recent award nomination for The Hateful Eight.










I'd also love to re-watch Kansas City 1996.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

*Mad Max: Fury on the Road (2015)* I confess I didn't like it.


----------



## GreenMamba

Two seminal films from half a century ago:

*Jet Storm* (1959): Richard Attenborough is a disturbed passenger who is threatening to blow up the plane.

*Eyes Without a Face* (1960): Classic French horror film about a doctor willing to do anything to reconstruct his daughter's damaged face.

Eyes Without a Face is the better of the two, but I like Jet Storm as well (despite its ridiculous theme song; Eyes benefits from Maurice Jarre's score). Both are consider important works in the development of their respective genres: Airplane Disaster and Horror.


----------



## affettuoso

"Galaxy Quest," b/c it's a gem.


----------



## Pugg

Stunning acting :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Seen this week:

"Secret in their eyes" - total bore apart from Julia Roberts. Don't bother! Waste of time and money!

"Room" - absolutely gripping. Superb performance from Brie Larson (she won the Oscar) and Jacob Tremblay as her five year-old son. Jacob Tremblay should have won the best actor Oscar. He was certainly a lot more engaging than the grunting di Caprio in the awful Revenant film. Do see this but be prepared to work through some harrowing stuff to the feel good ending. The best movie I've seen this year though, beautifully acted.


----------



## Pugg

If.
Didn't live up to the reviews .


----------



## DavidA

"Hail Caesar!"

Read a review that it was "Outrageously Funny" so went to see it with my wife. I did almost laugh on two occasions. It was frankly quite a bore. Don't bother!


----------



## Morimur

DavidA said:


> Seen this week:
> 
> "Secret in their eyes" - total bore apart from Julia Roberts. Don't bother! Waste of time and money!


Stay away from Hollywood remakes. Watch the original Argentine production.


----------



## Blancrocher

Morimur said:


> Stay away from Hollywood remakes. Watch the original Argentine production.


I thought the original was really entertaining.


----------



## Blancrocher

Éric Rohmer - Love in the Afternoon

I'd seen it years ago, but had forgotten the plot--which, I now know, is the same as every other Rohmer movie.


----------



## Pugg

​
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0325733/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0325733/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


The plot looks intriguing , besides based on a real story. would be interested to watch.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> The plot looks intriguing , besides based on a real story. would be interested to watch.


It's in German , with English subtitles.
Wonderful pictures.


----------



## Bayreuth

Louder Than Bombs, by Joachim Trier. 2016









Trier's highly acclaimed "Oslo 31st of August" didn't do it for me. It actually bored me a little. But the great cast of this one (Isabelle Huppert, Gabriel Byrne and... mmm, well, and Jesse Eisenberg too, who is not bad at all in here btw) forced me to get out of the house and watch this one. And I am really happy that I did. Every single one of the actors offer superb interpretations of half-broken individuals trying to make something out of their lives after tragedy. The result is something like if Michael Haneke directed a mixture of "Tree of Life" and "Stuck in Love".

"Louder Than Bombs" is, along with "Room", the best movie I have seen this year. By really really far. 
(Not a great year 2016 so far, with Inárritu's and the Coen's fiascoes, only Carol has lived up to the hype for me)

★★★★


----------



## kartikeys

The Proposal

With Sandra Bullock and Mr. Reynolds. 
i enjoyed it. Saw it in company of a family member. 
It was witty, even if I didn't connect to the philosophy/message.


----------



## Pugg

If you want to have a nice laugh, try this one.
Hilarious , that loud moued Miller against the "shy" Long .:lol:


----------



## DavidA

Truth with Cate Blancett and Robert Redford.Good film with talented cast. Perhaps a bit to much one sided but very entertaining.


----------



## Pugg

The Blair witch project.
Turned it off, not interested in darkness from hell


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Pugg said:



The Blair witch project.
Turned it off, not interested in darkness from hell 

Click to expand...

*^ That's not even the original Blair Witch.

The original Blair Witch is an arrogant, stuck-up, rich b#tch who struts around the campus of the exclusive Eastland School for Girls as if its her own deb ball.










Anyway, aren't these Rodarte gold-embossed leather T-Strap pumps with Swarovski crystals at _M'oda 'Operandi_ lovely?

https://www.modaoperandi.com/rodart...VoE&siteID=gcdL_ATRVoE-ywoIT0sOwR.8jfPROb8iaQ

The silver too:

https://www.modaoperandi.com/rodart...VoE&siteID=gcdL_ATRVoE-l0Yq1r1adQRACyKtHeZwIQ

I think I'll get both.

Darkness from hell is so drab without them.


----------



## Dawood

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Apur Sansar (1959) My favorite film from the Apu Trilogy. The end is heartbreaking.


I need to see these films. I think I'm waiting for a UK friendly Blu-ray release or something.

I was just trying to think what my favourite Satyajit Ray film might be - but gave up


----------



## Weston

*Alfred Hitchcock's Spellbound*.










I rented it because I had heard about the Salvidor Dali dream sequence, but stayed with a renewed appreciation for Hitchcock and the wonderful Miklós Rózsa film score, reported to be the first use of a theremin in a soundtrack at least a decade before it became a cliche in cheesy post war sci-fi movies.

I confess I had to watch it again with a commentary track to pick up on the artsy things going on I did not consciously notice, but that's no different from having to read annotations about a piece of music I only understand at first on its surface.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Weston said:


> *Alfred Hitchcock's Spellbound*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rented it because I had heard about the Salvidor Dali dream sequence, but stayed *with a renewed appreciation for Hitchcock and the wonderful Miklós Rózsa film score*, reported to be the first use of a theremin in a soundtrack at least a decade before it became a cliche in cheesy post war sci-fi movies.
> 
> I confess I had to watch it again with a commentary track to pick up on the artsy things going on I did not consciously notice, but that's no different from having to read annotations about a piece of music I only understand at first on its surface.












Charles Gerhardt's re-recording of the _Spellbound_ symphonic suite is spectacular.


----------



## Cosmos

The Witch (2015)

I didn't know what to expect, thought it would be a jump-scare galore cheesey horror movie. Rather, this is more like a supernatural period drama horror. Great acting, loved the whole look of the film. Felt too slow paced, but the creepy scenes were unforgettable


----------



## Guest

Cosmos said:


> The Witch (2015)
> 
> I didn't know what to expect, thought it would be a jump-scare galore cheesey horror movie. Rather, this is more like a supernatural period drama horror. Great acting, loved the whole look of the film. Felt too slow paced, but the creepy scenes were unforgettable


I thought it looked good from the trailer, as recommended on this very forum.


----------



## Cosmos

dogen said:


> I thought it looked good from the trailer, as recommended on this very forum.


I never saw any trailers, just word of mouth "Creepy witch in the woods going after Pilgrims" and I was thinking like a Tim Burton movie or something, but boy was I mistaken. And yeah, I'd recommend also


----------



## Pugg

Still a very good movie after all those years:tiphat:


----------



## mahler76

The reverent with Di Caprio.


----------



## Blancrocher

The Spirit of the Beehive - directed by Víctor Erice; cinematography by Luis Cuadrado

Re-watched this classic this weekend.


----------



## Pugg

Shallow grave, or how to get rid of a nasty lodger


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Harakiri by Masaki Kobayashi. An excellent, but unfortunately little known japanese film.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Harakiri by Masaki Kobayashi. An excellent, but unfortunately little known japanese film.


One of my favorites...


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Alexander Dovzhenko's Earth, 1930 soviet silent film.


----------



## Fugue Meister

I was dragged to the awful "Brothers Grimsby" by a girlfriend of mine and it was garbage but I have to admit I did laugh out loud several times while the constant thoughts of "this is sooo bad, and oh my God this movie is horrible" and a myriad of variants on that theme ran wild in my mind grapes... 

At least it was one of the shortest movies I've seen in a long time, like 80 minutes...


----------



## Weston

The things we endure for girlfriends, and no doubt vice versa.


----------



## Pugg

The bench used in the film is still a almost "holy" place to visit in Amsterdam


----------



## Lyricus

Currently watching Oldboy after being recommended it by everyone. I just had to pause and post here when I got to a part that used Vivaldi's Concerto No. 4 "Winter" (first movement) in a particularly violent scene.

Good stuff, and great piece.


----------



## Pugg

Strange, very strange movie


----------



## Bayreuth

Pugg said:


> Strange, very strange movie


Strange good???


----------



## Bayreuth

Mountains May Depart
Jia Zhangke, CHINA, 2015









Another example of an asian movie with an awesome photography and excellent (smooth) rhythm that in the last half hour ruins it all. However, it is always nice to discover new forms of story-telling and to get to know new aspects of oriental cultures. In the end, the movie offers a great story, an insightful intimate approach, very good actors and just a few excentricities. Worth it.

★★★


----------



## Pugg

Bayreuth said:


> Strange good???


I don't think we will be watching this any time soon.
Zach Efron is in good form and well cast , Kidman goes on routine.


----------



## GreenMamba

Lyricus said:


> Currently watching Oldboy after being recommended it by everyone. I just had to pause and post here when I got to a part that used Vivaldi's Concerto No. 4 "Winter" (first movement) in a particularly violent scene.
> 
> Good stuff, and great piece.


I love Old Boy, and I have a fairly low tolerance for movie violence.

The side-scrolling corridor fight scene is brilliant (and of course the octopus).


----------



## Badinerie

The Other Side of the Door...

At the Cinema last night with Spouse and Daughter...


----------



## Pugg

This is fantastic acting.:tiphat:


----------



## Bayreuth

The Gift
Joel Edgerton, USA. 2015









A really, really, really creepy movie. Disturbing, mentally violent and devastating. I highly doubt that the budget for this movie could have been larger than one or two million dollars (and half of it probably was destined to pay the wage of Rebecca Hall, who is brilliant here) but the results are very good. It is yet another American director's debut (Noah Baumbach, Jeff Nichols) that succeeds precisely because it seems freed from Hollywood conventions. It will take your breath away

★★★★


----------



## Pugg

The Dreamers.







The most weird love triangle ever seen


----------



## Fugue Meister

Bayreuth said:


> The Gift
> Joel Edgerton, USA. 2015
> 
> View attachment 82692
> 
> 
> A really, really, really creepy movie. Disturbing, mentally violent and devastating. I highly doubt that the budget for this movie could have been larger than one or two million dollars (and half of it probably was destined to pay the wage of Rebecca Hall, who is brilliant here) but the results are very good. It is yet another American director's debut (Noah Baumbach, Jeff Nichols) that succeeds precisely because it seems freed from Hollywood conventions. It will take your breath away
> 
> ★★★★


Actually Edgerton is Australian but I totally agree about the film that and I'm sure Hall and Bateman took pay cuts to be in it because the seem to me to be of equal footing (paycheck wise)... but yes great debut film. Why'd you list Noah Baumbach and Jeff Nichols?


----------



## Bayreuth

Fugue Meister said:


> Actually Edgerton is Australian but I totally agree about the film that and I'm sure Hall and Bateman took pay cuts to be in it because the seem to me to be of equal footing (paycheck wise)... but yes great debut film. Why'd you list Noah Baumbach and Jeff Nichols?


My bad. I'm Spanish so I'm not that good with English accents. I mentioned Baumbach and Nichols because they are very talented and young and so I believe they represent to a certain point the American alternative to Hollywood (don't get me wrong, Hollywood still makes a decent amount of good movies, but I feel they are all flawed with conventions so most of the time I feel like I'm watching yet another remake).
This happens to me especially with Nichols and Baumbach's first movies. Both their debuts left me a similar impression, that is, that there was a different (more austere, sober and clear) way of depicting the American panorama (the Southern lifestyle in the case of Nichols, the anxieties of the American youth in Baumbach). However, and although I still love their movies so much, they have gradually turned their attention to Hollywood, to the point of including Matthew McConaughey or Ben Stiller in their last movies (again, nothing bad with this, I love them both). The Gift left me a very similar sensation and that is why, thinking Edgerton was American, I put his name next to the others.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Bayreuth said:


> My bad. I'm Spanish so I'm not that good with English accents. I mentioned Baumbach and Nichols because they are very talented and young and so I believe they represent to a certain point the American alternative to Hollywood (don't get me wrong, Hollywood still makes a decent amount of good movies, but I feel they are all flawed with conventions so most of the time I feel like I'm watching yet another remake).
> This happens to me especially with Nichols and Baumbach's first movies. Both their debuts left me a similar impression, that is, that there was a different (more austere, sober and clear) way of depicting the American panorama (the Southern lifestyle in the case of Nichols, the anxieties of the American youth in Baumbach). However, and although I still love their movies so much, they have gradually turned their attention to Hollywood, to the point of including Matthew McConaughey or Ben Stiller in their last movies (again, nothing bad with this, I love them both). The Gift left me a very similar sensation and that is why, thinking Edgerton was American, I put his name next to the others.


My favorite of the young American directors is Rian Johnson (well not that young but of that generation... Baumbach is even a tad older than the generation I mean {including Nichols} but in Baumbach's age group I like Wes Anderson slightly better and Paul Thomas Anderson best.


----------



## Bayreuth

Fugue Meister said:


> My favorite of the young American directors is Rian Johnson (well not that young but of that generation... Baumbach is even a tad older than the generation I mean {including Nichols} but in Baumbach's age group I like Wes Anderson slightly better and Paul Thomas Anderson best.


Yes, those two represent very well what I meant. And yes, they belong to that talented alternative to Hollywood. As a matter of fact, I think you have mentioned two of the most unique directors in the American panorama, and thinking it a little more they are both probably much more "personal" than Baumbach (whose resemblances with Woody Allen sometimes are in the verge of plagiarism). However, I find more cohesion in the total output of Nichols and Baumbach than I do in PT Anderson and Wes Anderson, which of course means nothing but I tend to prefer a director who is constant in trying to convey an idea even if it takes him/her several movies to achieve. Also, happens that I find almost everything that Baumbach has done quite enjoyable and love deeply every movie of Jeff Nichols whereas from the repertoire of the others I would only pick THere Will Be Blood, The Master and Moonrise Kingdom as great movies (Yup, I didn't like Magnolia nor Grand Budapest Hotel). The Master is, actually, a masterpiece.

Anyway, if we take the Coens out, we have PT Anderson, Wes Anderson, Jeff Nichols, Noah Baumbach (and, why not, Sofia Coppola) as some of the most representative young heirs to Scorsese, Allen, Malick or Cassavetes. I look forward to seeing what they can do in their maturity.

*You'll have to forgive me but I haven't seen anything from Rian Johnson so I can't give you an opinion on that


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

The Hole (1960) Excellent film. The ending was totally unexpected.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Bayreuth said:


> Yes, those two represent very well what I meant. And yes, they belong to that talented alternative to Hollywood. As a matter of fact, I think you have mentioned two of the most unique directors in the American panorama, and thinking it a little more they are both probably much more "personal" than Baumbach (whose resemblances with Woody Allen sometimes are in the verge of plagiarism). However, I find more cohesion in the total output of Nichols and Baumbach than I do in PT Anderson and Wes Anderson, which of course means nothing but I tend to prefer a director who is constant in trying to convey an idea even if it takes him/her several movies to achieve. Also, happens that I find almost everything that Baumbach has done quite enjoyable and love deeply every movie of Jeff Nichols whereas from the repertoire of the others I would only pick THere Will Be Blood, The Master and Moonrise Kingdom as great movies (Yup, I didn't like Magnolia nor Grand Budapest Hotel). The Master is, actually, a masterpiece.
> 
> Anyway, if we take the Coens out, we have PT Anderson, Wes Anderson, Jeff Nichols, Noah Baumbach (and, why not, Sofia Coppola) as some of the most representative young heirs to Scorsese, Allen, Malick or Cassavetes. I look forward to seeing what they can do in their maturity.
> 
> *You'll have to forgive me but I haven't seen anything from Rian Johnson so I can't give you an opinion on that


Well the Coens are a different age bracket anyway. Sophia Coppola hasn't done anything worth mentioning in my opinion so she couldn't be considered as a young heir to any of those greats but you forgot to mention Fincher who I think is the very best.

This is really a case of conflicting tastes though because I'll give you Baumbach (although to me he doesn't come close to the greatness of Allen's pictures) because he definitely has a way of making his movies, Jeff Nichols I feel your giving way too much praise... P.T.Anderson is a far better film maker and like I said it may only be conflicting tastes but Nichols films aren't challenging enough to be great to my tastes. I urge you to check out Rian Johnson, whose only done 3 films but all are distinctly original and he is a talent to watch, I feel he will do great things to come (and not just the next star wars movie which I feel indifferent about).

Sorry to those of you who are here for the OP...

The last movie I watch was "the Hanging Tree" 1959... Karl Malden was riveting.


----------



## GreenMamba

Fugue Meister said:


> I urge you to check out Rian Johnson, whose only done 3 films but all are distinctly original and he is a talent to watch, I feel he will do great things to come (and not just the next star wars movie which I feel indifferent about).


I thought Brick was excellent and I'll second a recommendation of it, but I didn't care for The Brothers Bloom. Haven't seen Looper.

And just when you were trying to end this sidebar discussion, I'll toss in Spike Jonze (Coppola's husband). But my one vote would be for PTA.


----------



## Fugue Meister

GreenMamba said:


> I thought Brick was excellent and I'll second a recommendation of it, but I didn't care for The Brothers Bloom. Haven't seen Looper.
> 
> And just when you were trying to end this sidebar discussion, I'll toss in Spike Jonze (Coppola's husband). But my one vote would be for PTA.


Yeah I knew I was leaving someone out of the younger guys... His films are great and I loved him in "Wolf of Wall Street"


----------



## Wood

*EVENSONG*










For some reason I was expecting a Conchita Supervia vehicle but it was necessary to wait until the last 20 minutes for her first appearance and even then she spent most of the remainder off camera singing in an adjacent room. It was worth the wait to watch her perform Quando m'en vo from La Boheme. The thinly disguised biopic of Nellie Melba was okay.


----------



## Wood

DANIEL ALFREDSON: Kidnapping Freddy Heineken

Disappointing thriller from the director of 'The girl who kicked the hornet's nest'. The script was dull, the period settings, vehicles and fashions were wrong for the early eighties and the actors were dreadful, Hollywood, loudmouth posers who ensured that the film lacked any sense of gritty realism. Anthony Hopkins was good as the kidnappee.

Just good enough to watch until the end, but not a patch on the Scandinavian Noir of recent years.


----------



## Blancrocher

Jacques Tati - M. Hulot's Holiday


----------



## TurnaboutVox

High Rise (Ben Wheatley, 2015)

"Ben Wheatleys High-Rise, [is] a flashy and frequently incoherent adaptation of J.G. Ballard" (Peter Debruge, Variety).


----------



## Xaltotun

John Ford: _How Green Was My Valley._

Wonderful to see Ford doing something almost like a Visconti piece, seeing historical change with no illusions (yet sticking to his morals), and depicting a whole community. Also, most films take the stance that evil and falsehood must always be fought and resisted; here Ford meditates on that active righteousness vs. a silent perseverance, from the point of view that taking action may destroy a balanced community (which has its internal conflicts anyway, and is perhaps always a careful compromise maintained by good manners - which indeed are a silent perseverance of a sort). Which one wins, then, righteousness or perseverance? Like all good storytellers, he doesn't reveal it, just celebrates the equilibrium.


----------



## Pugg

*Louis Garrel*







After watching "The Dreamers" I have a soft spot for this actor Louis Garell.
From a distinguish film family.

Strong and a bit androgyne at the same time.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​For those who are not really in to opera: try this one.
Franco Zeffirelli made a small masterpiece of it :tiphat:


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*


Pugg said:



​For those who are not really in to opera: try this one.
Franco Zeffirelli made a small masterpiece of it :tiphat:

Click to expand...

*









Zeffirelli made a big masterpiece of something else.


----------



## Belowpar

Pugg said:


> Still a very good movie after all those years:tiphat:


Yes indeed, excellent

And if you enjoyed that, try this.






Miss Highsmith's Novels make excellent movies. Carol included.

(Just seen that this opened on an old page)


----------



## kv466

Miracles From Heaven


----------



## SimonNZ

Citizenfour

An essential historical document, the actual move by move of Edward Snowden's contact, release of information, media response and investigation (and his highly intelligent and articulate thoughts and reactions), as captured by the filmmaker he first approached and including Snowden's actual discussions with Guardian journalist Glenn Greenwald who would release the story.

One of the best documentaries I've seen in recent times.


----------



## hpowders

Everest.
Josh Brolin.

Harrowing and so, so sad.


----------



## Pugg

New adaptation from this classic.


----------



## Blancrocher

Jacques Tati - Jour de Fete


----------



## Pugg

A Burning Hot Summer, stunning acting :tiphat:


----------



## Niels

_As Above So Below_
Horror movie which I thought was alright . My wife (who is a history teacher) is going to these catacombs in a few month with her students on a school trip though, so for her this movie had an extra dimension


----------



## Guest

Simply wonderful.










(Shouldn't their names match their faces?)


----------



## Vaneyes

Against better judgment, I finally viewed Oscars '15's "Best Picture", *Birdman* (2014). What a travesty, as was Oscars 16's "winner" of the same category.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> A Burning Hot Summer, stunning acting :tiphat:


Ooooooooooooooohhh, Monica.


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Against better judgment, I finally viewed Oscars '15's "Best Picture", *Birdman* (2014). What a travesty, as was Oscars 16's "winner" of the same category.


This was the most boring, incoherent, sleep-inducing film I've ever seen.

One wonders, who ARE the folks on the Oscar-determining board?


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> This was the most boring, incoherent, sleep-inducing film I've ever seen.
> 
> One wonders, who ARE the folks on the Oscar-determining board?


Just like in music preferences! Birdman is one of my favourite films, of that, or any year.


----------



## ArtMusic

I watched The Force Awakens three times.


----------



## Pugg

Dans Paris.
Another Louis Garrel film :tiphat:


----------



## Fugue Meister

Vaneyes said:


> Against better judgment, I finally viewed Oscars '15's "Best Picture", *Birdman* (2014). What a travesty, as was Oscars 16's "winner" of the same category.


What did you not like about this or Revenant? I thought they were both good but "Birdman" was excellent... Interesting story, brilliant acting, some of the greatest cinematography I've ever seen at work, and Bravura direction... What wasn't to like or as Hpowders said "sleep inducing", why? What was sleep inducing about it? Purely curious not trying to say anyones wrong... although you guys are...

Last movie I watched (by force but was pleasantly surprised by) was Deadpool that R rated comic book movie... It was entertaining and bitingly funny and I'm not a comic book guy..

Also that leading lady was so fine...


----------



## GreenMamba

Fugue Meister said:


> Interesting story, brilliant acting, some of the greatest cinematography I've ever seen at work, and Bravura direction...


The "one take" aspect of Birdman was brilliant, and I loved the integrated music. Edward Norton was great.

I'm not one of those who disliked the film, but I thought the film critic was a little over the top ("I'm going to destroy you" or whatever). And the ending... well, I found the setup more interesting than the finish, mainly because I loved the "where are they going with this?" aspect of the first half hour or so.


----------



## Vaneyes

Fugue Meister said:


> *What did you not like about this or Revenant?* I thought they were both good but "Birdman" was excellent... Interesting story, brilliant acting, some of the greatest cinematography I've ever seen at work, and Bravura direction... What wasn't to like or as Hpowders said "sleep inducing", why? What was sleep inducing about it? Purely curious not trying to say anyones wrong... although you guys are...
> 
> Last movie I watched (by force but was pleasantly surprised by) was Deadpool that R rated comic book movie... It was entertaining and bitingly funny and I'm not a comic book guy..
> 
> Also that leading lady was so fine...


I gave The Revenant glowing reviews, and thought it should have won Oscars 16's Best Picture, instead of Spotlight.

Re Birdman, no need to beat a dead bird. :angel:


----------



## hpowders

Birdman was sleep-inducing because I literally was so bored out of my skull, I fell asleep. Luckily my wife was there to prevent my skull from hitting the floor at the moment of acute unconsciousness.

That entire Oscar Committee needs to be turned over and after that, start awarding Oscars to films REAL PEOPLE enjoy watching!!


----------



## GreenMamba

hpowders said:


> Birdman was sleep-inducing because I literally was so bored out of my skull, I fell asleep. Luckily my wife was there to prevent my skull from hitting the floor at the moment of acute unconsciousness.
> 
> That entire Oscar Committee needs to be turned over and after that, start awarding Oscars to films REAL PEOPLE enjoy watching!!


Real people = ???

I'm guessing it's probably not the "elitists" who listen to "Classical Music.


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Birdman was sleep-inducing because I literally was so bored out of my skull, I fell asleep. Luckily my wife was there to prevent my skull from hitting the floor at the moment of acute unconsciousness.
> 
> That entire Oscar Committee needs to be turned over and after that, start awarding Oscars to films REAL PEOPLE enjoy watching!!


I think I'm a real person so will your version of this committee give awards to films that I don't like?!


----------



## Pugg

Just for fun, a golden oldy: Murder at the Orient Express


----------



## Belowpar

Vaneyes said:


> Against better judgment, I finally viewed Oscars '15's "Best Picture", *Birdman* (2014). What a travesty, as was Oscars 16's "winner" of the same category.


I saw it before I read reviews and then I struggled to see what ALL the fuss was about. But it was quite enjoyable as long as you don't expect a masterpiece.

Seem to recall it pushes the message that theatre is superior to film and they still garlanded it!


----------



## Morimur

Belowpar said:


> I saw it before I read reviews and then I struggled to see what ALL the fuss was about. But it was quite enjoyable as long as you don't expect a masterpiece.
> 
> Seem to recall it pushes the message that theatre is superior to film and they still garlanded it!


Yep, it's crap.

Thank you.


----------



## Guest

Morimur said:


> Yep, it's crap.
> 
> Thank you.


Not at all.

You're welcome.


----------



## Vaneyes

Belowpar said:


> I saw it before I read reviews and then I struggled to see what ALL the fuss was about. But it was quite enjoyable *as long as you don't expect a masterpiece.
> *
> Seem to recall it pushes the message that *theatre is superior to film* and they still garlanded it!


Alejandro González Iñárritu must be happy, winning back-to-back with p.o.s. and masterpiece.

Some say television is superior these days to theatre and film. I'll guess for that and other reasons, Golden Globes is more relevant than the Oscars. Their voters certainly did a better job of grading Birdman and Spotlight.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Alejandro González Iñárritu must be happy, winning back-to-back with p.o.s. and masterpiece.
> 
> Some say television is superior these days to theatre and film. I'll guess for that and other reasons, Golden Globes is more relevant than the Oscars. Their voters certainly did a better job of grading Birdman and Spotlight.


Interesting what people take from films. Birdman is not obvious or prescriptive, but for me it was essentially about seeking validation and forgiveness, the theatre/film thing was just a vehicle for that.


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


> I watched The Force Awakens three times.


Once was not enough


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Guest

I'm sure I've 'missed' something about _Birdman_, but on a half viewing, I'm unclear what: I have no intention of going back to watch the rest.

I'm reminded of E M Forster's simplistic analysis about story (from _Aspects of the Novel_)- you read it because you want to know, "What Happens Next." This is generally true of the movies I like - though for some films, it is more a matter of What You See Next since film is a primarily visual medium; no-one seriously watches _2001: A Space Odyssey _for the 'story' (do they?).

In the case of _Birdman_, I just didn't find myself wanting to know what would happen next or what I might see next. The fact that so many not only enjoyed it, but regarded it as one of the best pictures of the year just goes to show that movies do not have a universal appeal (and not that I have some special, better apparatus for appreciating the value of a film!)


----------



## DavidA

Eddie the Eagle

Remarkable story of the hype surrounding a British loser. Not bad but doesn't deserve the rave reviews it has got.


----------



## hpowders

The Big Short

Christian Bale, Steve Carell and Brad Pitt.

Best flick I've seen in a long time.


----------



## kartikeys

Little Children
- Modern life has become boring; we are reversing 
gender roles, living in secret, afraid of expression...
the little children are better than us.


----------



## Ilarion

"Yerey-san" A Russian film by Fr. Ivan Okhlobystin - starring martial artist Cary Hiroyuki Tagawa as a Japanese priest in the Orthodox Church. Subtitled as "Father-Confessor of the Samurai" - A powerful film where the struggle between good and evil plays out in Japan and in rural Russia five hours north of Moscow.


----------



## Gordontrek

If you've never met a millenial who will watch 70s TV on Netflix, I'm the first one. I really like the detective show Columbo. I re-watched an episode called "Etude in Black" in which the murderer is a CONDUCTOR who kills off a pretty pianist who he's having an affair with. Brilliantly acted from John Cassavetes as the conductor, and a well-written episode. 
Of course, the episode is clearly directed at non-musicians. John Cassavetes's conducting is hysterical, and there is some clearly fake piano playing at the beginning. At a few points the writers try too hard to create "musical jargon," but I mention all of this simply because I'm nitpicky. Ignore the obvious non-musical inclination of the writers and you'll enjoy the episode.


----------



## Blancrocher

Lady Snowblood, and Lady Snowblood: Love Song of Vengeance (dir. Toshiya Fujita; cinematography Masaki Tamura)

Beautifully and creatively shot, though somewhat lacking in the plot department. The main inspiration for Tarantino's Kill Bill movies.


----------



## Pugg

Another Country, with Collin Firth and Rupert Everett


----------



## Weston

"What the Universe Tells Me"










It's all about Mahler's 3rd, one of those long-interviews-with-experts-in-various-fields type of documentaries some find tedious, but I enjoy them. The bonus material has the more interesting insights into Mahler and what he was doing in this symphony. I think it will help me more fully enjoy this and other Mahler works going forward.


----------



## Weston

Pugg said:


> Once was not enough


There are lots and lots of so called easter eggs in The Force Awakens. If I were younger I'd probably watch it several times too, but life is short.


----------



## hpowders

Flesh and Bone (1993)

Dennis Quaid, Meg Ryan, James Caan

Involving but predicitble story.


----------



## Pugg

Ma mere / My Mother.








Another great performance by Louis Garrel :tiphat:


----------



## Sloe

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 83171
> 
> 
> Lady Snowblood, and Lady Snowblood: Love Song of Vengeance (dir. Toshiya Fujita; cinematography Masaki Tamura)
> 
> Beautifully and creatively shot, though somewhat lacking in the plot department. The main inspiration for Tarantino's Kill Bill movies.


And much better also.
The first film is very good the sequel not so but still much better than Kill Bill.
There is also Blind Woman's Curse that is somewhat similar and also have Meiko Kaji in the lead role.


----------



## Vaneyes

Gordontrek said:


> If you've never met a millenial who will watch 70s TV on Netflix, I'm the first one. I really like the detective show Columbo. I re-watched an episode called "Etude in Black" in which the murderer is a CONDUCTOR who kills off a pretty pianist who he's having an affair with. Brilliantly acted from John Cassavetes as the conductor, and a well-written episode.
> Of course, the episode is clearly directed at non-musicians. John Cassavetes's conducting is hysterical, and there is some clearly fake piano playing at the beginning. At a few points the writers try too hard to create "musical jargon," but I mention all of this simply because I'm nitpicky. Ignore the obvious non-musical inclination of the writers and you'll enjoy the episode.


I'm just discovering Netflix. My wife's been with it for years via laptop viewing. Now that we've got a monster television, I'm getting involved, thanks to her membership. Like any other pools, most offerings are garbage. But, there's enough to supplement other fodder.

Murder One (TV series, '95 - '97) doesn't have the quirkiness of Columbo, but worth searching for. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

dogen said:


> Interesting what people take from films. Birdman is not obvious or prescriptive, but for me it was essentially about seeking validation and forgiveness, the theatre/film thing was just a vehicle for that.


Well, the obvious was the Batman/Birdman spoof. Though I liked Keaton as Gotham's hero, his redux kept nudging me toward the con of The Producers. Yes, success can take many fronts.:tiphat:


----------



## ldiat

have just watched
the imitation game, sad but good 3.9stars out of 5
and 
the hateful eight, WOW another blood and guts by Quentin Tarantino. i like him and his movies so i also liked this one 4.6stars out of 5


----------



## Vaneyes

ldiat said:


> have just watched
> the imitation game, sad but good 3.9stars out of 5
> and
> the hateful eight, WOW another blood and guts by Quentin Tarantino. i like him and his movies so i also liked this one 4.6stars out of 5


I hear QT is considering Kill Bill 3. I could've done without Kill Bill 1 & 2.

Pulp Fiction (1994), Sin City (2005/Guest Director), I do like.


----------



## Sloe

Vaneyes said:


> I hear QT is considering Kill Bill 3. I could've done without Kill Bill 1 & 2.
> 
> Pulp Fiction (1994), Sin City (2005/Guest Director), I do like.


I think Quentin Tarantino is one of the most overrated directors my impression of his films is that they are just silly.


----------



## Triplets

Brooklyn A nice movie, but I am puzzled by the 97% Rotten Tomatos score


----------



## Vaneyes

On three successive nights, rewatched "best pictures", *Platoon* (1986), *American Beauty* (1999), *Gladiator* (2000). I'd seen each around their original release, and only American Beauty since.

Oliver Stone's* Platoon* sags terribly. I didn't mind when they popped each other off. Or, Charlie did.

Conversely, *American Beauty* (Sam Mendes) and *Gladiator *(Ridley Scott) exhibit all the resilience we like to see in truly great films.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> On three successive nights, rewatched "best pictures", *Platoon* (1986), *American Beauty* (1999), *Gladiator* (2000). I'd seen each around their original release, and only American Beauty since.
> 
> Oliver Stone's* Platoon* sags terribly. I didn't mind when they popped each other off. Or, Charlie did.
> 
> Conversely, *American Beauty* (Sam Mendes) and *Gladiator *(Ridley Scott) exhibit all the resilience we like to see in truly great films.


American Beauty is one of the few films I've enjoyed watching several times.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Dangerous Liaisons* (1988), starring Malkovich, Close, Pfeiffer. Directed by Stephen Frears (Philomena, The Queen).
As with most Malkovich, an earnest vehicle to watch again and again. A "best picture" victim of Rain Man, Oscars '89.
It's a fabulous spectacle in Blu-ray.


----------



## Cosmos

I finally saw Star Wars Episode VII: The Force Awakens.

It was fun. I'm not that big into Star Wars but I enjoyed this movie. More humor than I expected.


----------



## Pugg

How to ruin a book, never mind, forget it :devil:


----------



## ldiat

Sloe said:


> I think Quentin Tarantino is one of the most overrated directors my impression of his films is that they are just silly.


i guess its a cult thing " " ^ " " <--shrug


----------



## Vaneyes

*MASH* (1970), still fun after all these years.

*Moulin Rouge* (2001). Did anyone get beyond half an hour?

*Chicago* (2002). Enjoyed it on stage twice. The movie was miscast.


----------



## ldiat

just watched "CHAPPIE" ok 3 of 5 stars. and
Hotel Transylvania 2 well i liked it "bla bla bla"


----------



## DavidA

Midnight Special

What a treat to see a modern film that is thoughtful rather than CGI mad. Also shows a film can be made without the vile language often encountered.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> *MASH* (1970), still fun after all these years.
> 
> *Moulin Rouge* (2001). Did anyone get beyond half an hour?
> 
> *Chicago* (2002). Enjoyed it on stage twice. The movie was miscast.


I didn't, I sold it on eBay :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Singin' In The Rain* (1952), in lovely Blu-ray. The technical demands of, explained by Robert Harris at Home Theater.

http://www.hometheaterforum.com/com...about-™-singin-in-the-rain-in-blu-ray.315845/


----------



## Bellinilover

I finally saw RISEN today and am so glad I did. Outstandingly filmed and acted, and emotionally very moving.


----------



## Pugg

Deserved all the rotten tomatoes it gets :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Dirty Rotten Scoundrels* (1988), starring Caine, Martin, Headly. Directed by Miss Piggy, er Frank Oz. Though I prefer *Bedtime Story* (1964) w. Niven and Brando, this is a very good remake. Special thanks for that must go to Glenne Headly.


----------



## Pugg

Ben Barnes as :


----------



## Fugue Meister

Vaneyes said:


> *Dirty Rotten Scoundrels* (1988), starring Caine, Martin, Headly. Directed by Miss Piggy, er Frank Oz. Though I prefer *Bedtime Story* (1964) w. Niven and Brando, this is a very good remake. Special thanks for that must go to Glenne Headly.


This is one of my favorites and your right it is an example of how to do a remake. Such a funny film.


----------



## DavidA

Vaneyes said:


> *Moulin Rouge* (2001). Did anyone get beyond half an hour?
> 
> *Chicago* (2002). Enjoyed it on stage twice. The movie was miscast.


Moulin Rouge - Nope!

Chicago - music good, plot awful!


----------



## Crudblud

_Throne of Blood_ (Akira Kurosawa)

Kurosawa's brilliant adaptation of Shakespeare's _Macbeth_. Not much to say that hasn't already been said, a classic tale of ambition, deception, treachery, and paranoia, shot beautifully by one of Japan's greatest directors, and with a fantastic lead performance by his frequent collaborator Toshiro Mifune, to say nothing of the disturbingly cold Asaji (the film's take on Lady Macbeth) played by Isuzu Yamada. It's par for the course as far as Kurosawa's jidaigeki films go, which is to say that it's packed full of meaningful spectacle, psychological imagery, and is brilliantly staged and shot throughout.


----------



## GodNickSatan

Crudblud said:


> _Throne of Blood_ (Akira Kurosawa)
> 
> Kurosawa's brilliant adaptation of Shakespeare's _Macbeth_. Not much to say that hasn't already been said, a classic tale of ambition, deception, treachery, and paranoia, shot beautifully by one of Japan's greatest directors, and with a fantastic lead performance by his frequent collaborator Toshiro Mifune, to say nothing of the disturbingly cold Asaji (the film's take on Lady Macbeth) played by Isuzu Yamada. It's par for the course as far as Kurosawa's jidaigeki films go, which is to say that it's packed full of meaningful spectacle, psychological imagery, and is brilliantly staged and shot throughout.


Great movie, and my favourite Macbeth adaptation.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Captain Phillips* (2013), based on a true story and who cares. Lotsa Oscars and GG noms, but no wins. Maybe they'll try again when "Skinny" is released from prison.

Better going with *Charlie Wilson's War* (2007), another Hanks vehicle...or any of the Poseidon adventures. :lol:


----------



## hombre777

This week: 

Stand by Me, Rob Reiner 1986 * * * * *
Hush... Hush, Sweet Charlotte, Robert Aldrich 1964 * * * *
Blow-Up, Michelangelo Antonioni 1966 * * * *


----------



## Morimur

Pugg said:


> Ben Barnes as :


Looks like a Harry Potter poster. I am guessing the movie was typical Hollywood fare?


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> Murder One (TV series, '95 - '97) doesn't have the quirkiness of Columbo, but worth searching for. :tiphat:


I liked it, but it gets weaker as the 1st season goes on--I think it's another one of those series where the network got cold feet due to mediocre ratings and forced the writers' hands in bad directions.


----------



## bharbeke

Vaneyes said:


> *Moulin Rouge* (2001). Did anyone get beyond half an hour?
> 
> *Chicago* (2002). Enjoyed it on stage twice. The movie was miscast.


Moulin Rouge: Yes. I might not rate it at five stars anymore, but it has tremendous comedy, melodrama, and singing.

Chicago: Disagree. I liked Catherine and Richard quite a lot. Renee was perhaps a little less appealing in her role, but she pulled it off well enough.


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> I liked it, but it gets weaker as the 1st season goes on--I think it's another one of those series where the network got cold feet due to mediocre ratings and forced the writers' hands in bad directions.


Probably some behind-the-scenes goings on that stuck a fork in it. For instance, season one's Neil Avedon thingie dragged.

Patricia Clarkson, I love. She can do no wrong. :tiphat:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_One_(TV_series)


----------



## Vaneyes

bharbeke said:


> Moulin Rouge: Yes. I might not rate it at five stars anymore, but it has tremendous comedy, melodrama, and singing.
> 
> Chicago: Disagree. I liked Catherine and Richard quite a lot. Renee was perhaps a little less appealing in her role, but she pulled it off well enough.


*Moulin Rouge* shoulda been named something else.

If you haven't seen *Chicago *on stage, then I understand.


----------



## Vaneyes

For L'enfer. :angel:

*Breakfast at Tiffany's* (1961), starring Audrey Hepburn, Orangey. Directed by Blake Edwards.


----------



## Bellinilover

DavidA said:


> Moulin Rouge - Nope!
> 
> Chicago - music good, plot awful!


I don't know that CHICAGO has a "plot" in the conventional sense of the word. My impression is that it's a "concept musical": like CABARET with its Kit Kat Club and Emcee -- but more so.


----------



## Bellinilover

Vaneyes said:


> For L'enfer. :angel:
> 
> *Breakfast at Tiffany's* (1961), starring Audrey Hepburn, Orangey. Directed by Blake Edwards.


Did you know that Orangey has a regular page at the Internet Movie Database?

He looks like my cat, actually, except Orangey's heavier.


----------



## Sloe

Bellinilover said:


> I don't know that CHICAGO has a "plot" in the conventional sense of the word. My impression is that it's a "concept musical": like CABARET with its Kit Kat Club and Emcee -- but more so.


I have seen Chicago and it is really dull.


----------



## Bellinilover

Sloe said:


> I have seen Chicago and it is really dull.


I haven't seen either the stage or the movie version yet, so I'll reserve judgment. I love CABARET, Kander and Ebb, and Bob Fosse, so chances are pretty good I'd like CHICAGO.


----------



## DavidA

Eye in the Sky. The moral dilemma of drone warfare.

Helen Mirren and Alan Rickmann (in his last movie) superb. As is the whole cast. Unbelievably tense.


----------



## bharbeke

Vaneyes said:


> *Moulin Rouge* shoulda been named something else.


Why? It took place in and around the Moulin Rouge club/theater.



> If you haven't seen *Chicago *on stage, then I understand.


I watched all of the features on the DVD, so I got to see some of the staging techniques used by the play. I would much rather have a fully realized look than minimalism, all respect to Bob Fosse.


----------



## Vaneyes

bharbeke said:


> Why? It took place in and around the Moulin Rouge club/theater.


Oh yeah? 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0203009/locations?ref_=tt_dt_dt


----------



## Kenneth

I just revisited _12 Angry Men_ just a couple of days ago. I'm now trying to convince my girlfriend to watch Tarantino's _Reservoir Dogs_ :devil:

It's been kinda hard after we went to _The Hateful Eight_


----------



## Kenneth

Bellinilover said:


> Did you know that Orangey has a regular page at the Internet Movie Database?
> 
> He looks like my cat, actually, except Orangey's heavier.


I had to checked it on my own...

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1248838/?ref_=fn_al_nm_1


----------



## Pugg

:lol:


----------



## Guest

The Bourne Identity.

Dug this out to veg in front of. What we like to call Good Rubbish. 

May watch the others if I get sufficiently bored.


----------



## Biwa

dogen said:


> The Bourne Identity.
> 
> Dug this out to veg in front of. What we like to call Good Rubbish.
> 
> May watch the others if I get sufficiently bored.


I liked the first one. It was good for what it was. But, I never got around to seeing the others.

I recently watched a whole bunch of films on a looooong flight and back.

Carol
The Danish Girl
Whiplash
Spotlight
The Revenant
Star Wars 7

and just for old times' sake...

Young Frankenstein 
Caddyshack


----------



## Guest

I recall enjoying the Bourne trilogy, I suspect the third was the best (unlike the Matrix!)


Hehe. Young Frankenstein.


----------



## Jeff W

View attachment 83587


*The Hateful Eight*


----------



## Biwa

dogen said:


> I recall enjoying the Bourne trilogy, I suspect *the third was the best* (unlike the Matrix!)
> 
> Hehe. Young Frankenstein.


I've been let down so many times with sequels and trilogies. Matrix is a good (bad:lol example.

There seems to be a new Bourne film coming out this year. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4196776/

Looks like I've got some catching up to do. I'll have to record them the next time they are on. My movie channels certainly show them enough.

Sedagive!!??


----------



## Vaneyes

*Network *(1976), starring Finch, Dunaway, Holden. Directed by Sidney Lumet. Written by Paddy Chayefsky. 10 noms, 4 wins at the Oscars. Twas fun to see again. Still poignant, in this even crazier world. Michael Tucker's second bit--"man at desk" uncredited. He went on to some success in "LA Law" (TV, 1986 - '94).


----------



## Vaneyes

Kenneth said:


> I had to checked it on my own...
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1248838/?ref_=fn_al_nm_1


Wiki page for Orangey, too. He was the winner of 2 Patsy awards aka animal Oscars-- Rhubarb (1951), Breakfast at Tiffany's (1961).


----------



## Guest

Biwa said:


> I've been let down so many times with sequels and trilogies. Matrix is a good (bad:lol example.
> 
> There seems to be a new Bourne film coming out this year. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4196776/
> 
> Looks like I've got some catching up to do. I'll have to record them the next time they are on. My movie channels certainly show them enough.
> 
> Sedagive!!??


Oh, I was kind of dismissing another Bourne cos Damon wasn't going to be in it (I'm fickle like that) but it may be worth a look...


----------



## Guest

Anyone seen High-Rise?

Ballard was my favourite author once upon a time. And a little bonus, Portishead play a ditty in it, apparently.


----------



## GreenMamba

*After the Thin Man *(1936). Second in the series. William Powell and Myrna Loy, a young Jimmy Stewart, and a script by Dashiell Hammett. What's not to like?

Interestingly, a few years later, they adapted it for radio starring the leads. I don't know when they stopped doing that, taking hit movies and doing them on the radio.


----------



## Guest

*Trumbo*--loved it.


----------



## kartikeys

Melancholia --


----------



## Guest

_Jungle Book _(2016)

Enthralling 'live-action' _revisiting _of the 1967 cartoon. Good performance from the young boy playing Mowgli and stunning CGI scenery. Spot the _Apocalypse Now _reference.


----------



## Pugg

MacLeod said:


> _Jungle Book _(2016)
> 
> Enthralling 'live-action' _revisiting _of the 1967 cartoon. Good performance from the young boy playing Mowgli and stunning CGI scenery. Spot the _Apocalypse Now _reference.


I saw some clips on BBC, looks very impressing :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> _Jungle Book _(2016)
> 
> Enthralling 'live-action' _revisiting _of the 1967 cartoon. Good performance from the young boy playing Mowgli and stunning CGI scenery. Spot the _Apocalypse Now _reference.


Is it when Mowgli refers to Shere Khan as "Charlie"?


----------



## Barbebleu

Eye in the Sky - Helen Mirren, Aaron Paul, Alan Rickman. Fabulous stuff. Edge of the seat thriller.


----------



## Barbebleu

dogen said:


> Oh, I was kind of dismissing another Bourne cos Damon wasn't going to be in it (I'm fickle like that) but it may be worth a look...


Damon is in the new one that's coming.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> The Bourne Identity.
> 
> Dug this out to veg in front of. What we like to call Good Rubbish.
> 
> May watch the others if I get sufficiently bored.


Much as I like the Bourne "Franchise" (as I believe we have to call these things nowadays) I can't forgive them for killing off Franka Potente at the beginning of the second film.


----------



## majlis

I see all kind of films on TV every day. But if you mean at a cinema, I can´t remember. Last time I went to a cinema was probably 25 years ago.


----------



## Blancrocher

Dr Johnson said:


> Much as I like the Bourne "Franchise" (as I believe we have to call these things nowadays) I can't forgive them for killing off Franka Potente at the beginning of the second film.


I would have preferred it if they'd killed Matt Damon off at the beginning instead, and the rest of the movie was about Potente getting over her grief while finding true love and community in her beautiful home in Goa, India.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I would happily watch her reading out the phone book (as they say, probably never having watched someone actually read out the phone book).


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> I would happily watch her reading out the phone book (as they say, probably never having watched someone actually read out the phone book).


What an odd notion. Personally, I'd prefer to sit in a hallway while Lucy Worsley and Alice Roberts take it in turn to roll boiled eggs towards me.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Much as I like the Bourne "Franchise" (as I believe we have to call these things nowadays) I can't forgive them for killing off Franka Potente at the beginning of the second film.


Franchise, reboot, movie, helmer, prequel...

The world's gone to pot.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> What an odd notion. Personally, I'd prefer to sit in a hallway while Lucy Worsley and Alice Roberts take it in turn to roll boiled eggs towards me.


Talk to your therapist _immediately._


----------



## DavidA

The new Jungle Book movie. The visual effects are stunning (though I only watched in 2D) but it can't seem to make up its mind whether it's a cartoon or a serious film.


----------



## Figleaf

DavidA said:


> The new Jungle Book movie. The visual effects are stunning (though I only watched in 2D) but it can't seem to make up its mind whether it's a cartoon or a serious film.


Would you recommend it for a seven year old who is crazy about monkeys?


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Talk to your therapist _immediately._


She won't answer my calls.


----------



## Vaneyes

dogen said:


> She won't answer my calls.


"My psychiatrist told me I was crazy and I said I want a second opinion. He said okay, you're ugly too." - Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## Vaneyes

*Spectre* (2015), starring Craig, Bellucci, Fiennes, Whishaw. Directed by Sam Mendes. Blu-ray's decent, though letterbox is a pissoff.

Tech review:

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Spectre-Blu-ray/79099/


----------



## Pugg

Stunning film :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Figleaf said:


> Would you recommend it for a seven year old who is crazy about monkeys?


Yes but note that are a few scary bits in it with the tiger. King Louis is more like King Kong!


----------



## Fugue Meister

DavidA said:


> The new Jungle Book movie. The visual effects are stunning (though I only watched in 2D) but it can't seem to make up its mind whether it's a cartoon or a serious film.


It's definitely a cartoon. Would have been interested to see it if it weren't through a cgi filter... What a shame. Favreau should have stuck to doing real movies.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Vaneyes said:


> *Spectre* (2015), starring Craig, Bellucci, Fiennes, Whishaw. Directed by Sam Mendes. Blu-ray's decent, though letterbox is a pissoff.
> 
> Tech review:
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Spectre-Blu-ray/79099/


Okay but so what did you think of it? I thought is was the one of the worst ones in the last 2 decades. Curious to know what you thought and if you liked it... Why?


----------



## Vaneyes

Fugue Meister said:


> Okay but so what did you think of it? I thought is was the one of the worst ones in the last 2 decades. Curious to know what you thought and if you liked it... Why?


Two decades? Brosnan's "Die Another Day" (2002) smelled a bit. Anyway, I'm a Bond fan except for Moore, Dalton, Lazenby, Niven, Nelson. Spectre is easily better than any of those.

Spectre was a drop-off from Skyfall, but it still provides plenty for me. Best lineup of Bond film automobiles, ever. One of the best fights where Bond is again overmatched by brawn. As usual, a good travelog. Moneypenny and Q characters continue to develop. A good psychological study of another intriguing Bond villain.

The only thing that bugs me a little with Craig's Bond, is his romantic entanglements. I mentioned that after Spectre's theater viewing. Cheers.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Magnificent Seven* (1960), starring Brynner, Wallach, McQueen. Directed by John Sturges. A classic, but outdated oater. Character actors Robert J. Wilke, Whit Bissell, Brad Dexter hold more interest for me now.

Do see Sturges' far better films--Bad Day at Black Rock (1955), Gunfight at the OK Corral (1957), The Old Man and the Sea (1958), Last Train from Gun Hill (1959).


----------



## kartikeys

Unforgiven - Clint Eastwood

Terrific. Loved the depiction of the country. The plainness 
of deep emotions. Questions on morality and role of the 
government.


----------



## Kieran

kartikeys said:


> Unforgiven - Clint Eastwood
> 
> Terrific. Loved the depiction of the country. The plainness
> of deep emotions. Questions on morality and role of the
> government.


It's been a while since I watched this but I think it's Clint eastwood's ultimate masterpiece. Incredibly affecting film with a strong cast and a tale that's both American cowboy myth, and the story of cowboy myth making.

I watched Woody Allen's Match Point last night and I thought - as I do often do with Woody - there's the makings of a great film here, if he'd only take time over it. The actors sound like they're in rehearsal, it's so stiff and amateurish at times. The dialogue is cliched, but it picks up towards the end. Great idea, but like others of his, it feels like a hastily cobbled together television movie, more than a big screen flick...


----------



## kartikeys

Kieran said:


> It's been a while since I watched this but I think it's Clint eastwood's ultimate masterpiece. Incredibly affecting film with a strong cast and a tale that's both American cowboy myth, and the story of cowboy myth making.
> 
> I watched Woody Allen's Match Point last night and I thought - as I do often do with Woody - there's the makings of a great film here, if he'd only take time over it. The actors sound like they're in rehearsal, it's so stiff and amateurish at times. The dialogue is cliched, but it picks up towards the end. Great idea, but like others of his, it feels like a hastily cobbled together television movie, more than a big screen flick...


 "a tale that's both American cowboy myth, and the story of cowboy myth making."
I concur. The philosophy behind the apparent heroism.

I also admire Woody Allen. While I have no inputs on Match Point, there are similarities in Clint's and Woody's works - easy shooting style, an unrehearsed feeling, and quick shoots.
And good music.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Last night I watched a film called Locke on TV.

Despite the fact that all the action (a series of phone calls) takes place in a car on a motorway it was far more compelling than that description suggests.


----------



## Kieran

kartikeys said:


> "a tale that's both American cowboy myth, and the story of cowboy myth making."
> I concur. The philosophy behind the apparent heroism.
> 
> I also admire Woody Allen. While I have no inputs on Match Point, there are similarities in Clint's and Woody's works - easy shooting style, an unrehearsed feeling, and quick shoots.
> And good music.


Yeah, they both work remarkably quickly. I know Woody famously both writes and directs a film every year, but Clint isn't tardy either, having 38 director credits to his name. I love them both, but I think the quick work shows in both of them, at times. At their best, they're both great though. Clint shows great diversity in his films, and Woody is sharp as a tack...


----------



## cwarchc

A friend recommended "A beautiful mind"
I did no research, no reading about the film.
It was excellent. I see that John Nash, who is the person the film is about, has been mentioned in the "Community Thread"
I thought it was very well written, acted and directed.
Well worth a watch


----------



## Pugg

Good acting, bit boring though .


----------



## Pugg

90 minutes of stiffer upper lip fun


----------



## Vaneyes

Three stinkers. The first, a Firth, viewed for about 20 minutes. The latter two (Brosnan) were given full length raspberries.

*Kingsman: The Secret Service* (2014)
*Survivor* (2015)
*How to Make Love Like an Englishman *aka* Some Kind of Beautiful* (2014)


----------



## Biwa

One more Colin Firth film. I watched him in A Single Man on TV again last night. It held up well even for a second viewing.


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> One more Colin Firth film. I watched him in A Single Man on TV again last night. It held up well even for a second viewing.
> 
> View attachment 83800


The end almost makes me cry


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> The end almost makes me cry


Yes, the ending was quite moving. Just when you thought he would...


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> The end *almost* makes me cry


Then, *Old Yeller* (1957) , *Frankie and Johnny* (1991), *The Bridges of Madison County *(1995).


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Then, *Old Yeller* (1957) , *Frankie and Johnny* (1991), *The Bridges of Madison County *(1995).


That's a lot of crying I suppose


----------



## Jeff W

View attachment 83888


Last night we watched Kill Bill: Volume One. Volume Two will follow this coming weekend.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Vaneyes

*Quartet* (2012), a pleasant piece of fluff, helped along immensely by Billy Connolly/"Wilf Bond" and Sheridan Smith/"Dr. Cogan".


----------



## Vaneyes

*Matrix *(1999)

"Never send a human to do a machine's job." - Agent Smith


----------



## Pugg

The Emperor's Club (2002) - IMDb

Directed by Michael Hoffman. 
With Kevin Kline, Emile Hirsch e al.


----------



## Dawood

Second favourite movie


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dans la Maison (2012) directed by François Ozon. Based on Juan Mayorga's play El chico de la última fila (The Boy in the Last Row).


----------



## Vaneyes

*Gigi *(1958). Most enjoyable, hadn't seen for many years. Last year, Louis Jordan died at home in Beverly Hills at age 93. Leslie Caron 84 seems healthy, and alternates London, Paris, NYC.

DVD is fine. Blu-ray's available.

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Gigi-Blu-ray/740/#Review

Related:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/theatre/what-to-see/leslie-caron-interview-gigi-is-a-modern-kind-of-girl/


----------



## GreenMamba

*The Big Easy *(1986). Re-watched this after a few decades, and I still like it. People quibble about the accent (they always do), but it's still a solid thriller.


----------



## Pugg

The young starts, at that time :tiphat:


----------



## Jeff W

Pugg said:


> The Emperor's Club (2002) - IMDb
> 
> Directed by Michael Hoffman.
> With Kevin Kline, Emile Hirsch e al.


They filmed the exteriors of the school locally. I was an extra in several scenes in this film.


----------



## Biwa

Mad Max : Fury Road

I guess my expectations were too high for this one or something, but it didn't quite live up to the hype. The Computer Graphics and actions scenes were incredible, though. 4D is probably the way to see this one.


----------



## DavidA

Bastille Day

Not bad - but not very good either!


----------



## Vaneyes

Biwa said:


> View attachment 84147
> 
> 
> Mad Max : Fury Road
> 
> I guess my expectations were too high for this one or something, but it didn't quite live up to the hype. The Computer Graphics and actions scenes were incredible, though. 4D is probably the way to see this one.


I preferred the earliers. I thought much of this film's editing was choppy--pulling away too quickly from close-ups and blood 'n guts shots. But of course it won an Oscar for Best Achievement in Film Editing.


----------



## Vaneyes

Continuing with a re-watching of the trilogy, *The Matrix Reloaded* (2003). First time around, this was my favorite of the three. Monica Bellucci's appearance as Persephone was a welcomed reload.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Man on Wire* (2008), Oscars 2009 Best Documentary.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x20yzwx_man-on-a-wire-documentary-complete-hd_shortfilms


----------



## Strange Magic

Fritz Lang's _Metropolis_. Love and redemption in an Art Deco dystopia somewhat reminiscent of HG Wells' The Time Machine. I couldn't help thinking that Isaac Asimov got his inspiration for the planet Trantor from seeing _Metropolis_. The depictions of the workers at their tasks are spine-chilling.


----------



## Biwa

Vaneyes said:


> I preferred the earliers. I thought much of this film's editing was choppy--pulling away too quickly from close-ups and blood 'n guts shots. But of course it won an Oscar for Best Achievement in Film Editing.


The first and second ones are my favorites. Their stories and characters develop better. And more than the overproduced 3rd & 4th films, their low budgets (especially of the first one) make their setting eerie and desolate.

I haven't seen Gigi in ages. Charming musical! Thank heaven... :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

Started with Inglorious Basterds but stopped half way.


----------



## Sloe

Pugg said:


> Started with Inglorious Basterds but stopped half way.


I never even started watching it.


----------



## Pugg

Sloe said:


> I never even started watching it.


Very good idea, I am a Daniel Brühl fan though , so I taught, why not.


----------



## DavidA

Florence Foster Jenkins - surely the most extraordinary singer to appear at Carnegie Hall. Mind you, in our lifetime we've had the excruciating movie not Momma Mia!

Film is tastefully done and has wonderful performances from Street and Grant.


----------



## Vaneyes

Concluding this trilogy's re-watch, *The Matrix Revolutions* (2003). The third piece of the puzzle fared better this time 'round, though more Persephone usage would've been appreciated.

"Down here, I'm God." - The Trainman


----------



## chichun

cinema paradiso


----------



## Pugg

chichun said:


> cinema paradiso


Sounds good, great first post also


----------



## Pugg

Must be me, not sure whether to like it or hate it


----------



## Weston

*Day of the Seige*










Supposedly about the September 11 attacks - not of the 21st century but of 17th century Vienna.

I found it almost completely dreadful, its only redeeming feature a passionate performance by F. Murray Abraham (of Amadeus fame). The CGI is so blatant and silly, e.g. rows and rows of Ottoman tents all identical stretching to the horizon. You'd think one or two of them would be discolored or disheveled in some way. The effect yanked me out of my suspension of disbelief and broke whatever spell of immersion might otherwise have been created. The film also made me angry at the ongoing stupidity of mankind, killing for irrational beliefs, putting ideology before loved ones. And we appear to be sinking back into this barbarism at an alarming rate.


----------



## opus55

Two Lives (Zwei Leben)

A secret life of a woman from GDR (East Germany) is revealed after Berlin Wall crumbles. The movie goes back and forth between Norway and Germany. Released in 2012 and available on Netflix stream. I gave it 4/5 stars - decent.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1783422/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


----------



## Pugg

For a Lost Soldier.
Very moving, wonderful actors :tiphat:


----------



## Fugue Meister

Pugg said:


> Started with Inglorious Basterds but stopped half way.


why? It's the best film he'll ever make..


----------



## Vaneyes

*Charlie Wilson's War* (2007), starring Hanks, Roberts, Blunt, Hoffman. Directed by Mike Nichols. Oscars supporting nom went to the late Philip Seymour Hoffman, but "No Country for Old Men" Javier Bardem won.


----------



## Triplets

Spaceballs, by Mel Brroks
Better then all 9 Star Wars Films combined


----------



## Pugg

Fugue Meister said:


> why? It's the best film he'll ever make..


To whom you are referring?


----------



## fluteman

Concussion with Will Smith. Nicely done, and I'm a Will Smith fan. Not a timeless classic, but a good example of the Directing Our Attention To An Important Current Social Issue genre.


----------



## Biwa

The Book Thief (2013)


----------



## GreenMamba

Ingmar Bergman's Persona (1966)


----------



## Pugg

*Les Roseaux sauvages *
_ André Téchiné_:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Around the World in 80 Days* (1956), starring Cantinflas, Niven, MacLaine, Newton. Directed by Michael Anderson.
Cantinflas remains a marvel. Golden Globes Best Actor - Comedy or Musical.


----------



## Biwa

Naturalist David Attenborough turned 90. Happy Birthday!

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...-broadcasters-five-best-moments-a7019261.html


----------



## Pugg

:tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Suspiria (1977)


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Vaneyes

*Gunfight at the OK Corral *(1956, Blu-ray), starring Lancaster and Douglas, with a host of familiar oater faces. Directed by John Sturges. The proceedings are a little tame, and the acting a little cardboard in places. But it's still enjoyable viewing. Good Blu-ray. Colors are rich and vibrant. Sound isn't great, but passable after 60 years.

*An American in Paris* (1951, DVD), starring Kelly, Caron, Guetary. Directed by Vincente Minnelli. This time 'round, I was most impressed with Georges Guetary. This fullscreen DVD was a disappointment. Images are shorter and fatter, though some scenes fare better than others. Still, the film`s better with a 1.37: 1 aspect ratio.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> :tiphat:


"I'm walkin' here! I'm walkin' here!"


----------



## Kieran

Man of Steel.

I enjoyed it! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Brings a smile on one's face :tiphat:


----------



## Jeff W

View attachment 84539


Gone With The Wind


----------



## Pugg

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 84539
> 
> 
> Gone With The Wind


In one go Jeff ore did you pause?


----------



## Jeff W

Pugg said:


> In one go Jeff ore did you pause?


We had to pause a couple of times to take care of baby Sebastian. Took us around five or so hours to actually watch...


----------



## Sloe

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 84539
> 
> 
> Gone With The Wind


I have read the novel.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

The Brothers Lionheart directed by Olle Hellbom (based on a fantasy novel, same title, by Astrid Lindgren)

My childhood memories... early 80s... wartime in Persia!


----------



## DavidA

Whiskey, Tago, Foxtrot

I enjoyed parts of this but it was spoiled for me by the unnecessary foul language and the obsession with sex. Sex is a very boring spectator sport!


----------



## Guest

_Sherlock Holmes_ with Robert Downey Jr. and Jude Law, or at least the 10 minutes before we ejected it.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Must be me, not sure whether to like it or hate it


It didn't do much for me. Quite disappointing, as I like Caravaggio's paintings very much. Parts seemed weird just for weird's sake.


----------



## DavidA

The Hollow Crown - Wars of the Roses

Superb filmed BBC TV adaptation of Henry VI by Shakespeare. Do see it if you can.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> It didn't do much for me. Quite disappointing, as I like Caravaggio's paintings very much. Parts seemed weird just for weird's sake.


Do you think we can be related in a far distance, honestly , you speak like my dad.
_And that Kontrapunctus is a compliment_ without reserve :tiphat:


----------



## helenora

Rewatched "Farinelli" , beautiful movie, amazing music! Porpora is amazing! why he is underrated???


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Do you think we can be related in a far distance, honestly , you speak like my dad.
> _And that Kontrapunctus is a compliment_ without reserve :tiphat:


Haha, thanks. Well, we do seem to be kindred spirits when it comes to music. (I must admit that I'm not as much of a vocal/opera fan as you are, though. I do like a few, however, such as Reimann's "Lear," Strauss' "Elektra" and "Salome.")


----------



## Wood

DavidA said:


> View attachment 84560
> 
> 
> The Hollow Crown - Wars of the Roses
> 
> Superb filmed BBC TV adaptation of Henry VI by Shakespeare. Do see it if you can.


I saw it yesterday. Excellent direction by Dominic Cooke and first class acting. The best bit was when Sally Hawkins spat out the line 'Could I come near your beauty with my nails, I'd set my ten commandments in your face.' at the Queen.

Despite the cuts this was the best in the series for me.


----------



## Vaneyes

69th Cannes fest is in full roll. With "Cafe Society", Woody Allen again borrows from the past. For better or worse, it's about all Hollywood does these days.






Relateds:






http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/13/m...n=latest&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=collection


----------



## Vaneyes

*South Pacific *(1958). Now, gays are probably insulted by this film's overtones. Beefcake aside, it's a terrible movie with the leads miscast. 'Twas a better play, though the songs no longer stand up. There is nothing like a dame? I'm gonna wash that man right out of my hair?


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mission Impossible - Rogue Nation* (2015), starring Cruise et al. Stinky. Stay away.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Money Monster* (2016), starring Clooney and Roberts. "Without risk, there's no reward." Or punishment, and that's probably why this turkey wasn't officially entered at Cannes. Red carpet value, that's all.






Related:


----------



## Morimur

Vaneyes said:


> 69th Cannes fest is in full roll. With "Cafe Society", Woody Allen again borrows from the past. For better or worse, it's about all Hollywood does these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relateds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/13/m...n=latest&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=collection


He's no Bergman, that's for sure.


----------



## Vaneyes

2016 Cannes films:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2016_Cannes_Film_Festival

2016 Cannes jury:


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> *South Pacific *(1958). Now, gays are probably insulted by this film's overtones. Beefcake aside, it's a terrible movie with the leads miscast. 'Twas a better play, though the songs no longer stand up. There is nothing like a dame? I'm gonna wash that man right out of my hair?


This pic alone is a turn-off :lol:


----------



## Biwa

Testament of Youth (2014)


----------



## Pugg

Just the first 15 minutes , so dark everything


----------



## DavidA

Our kind of Traitor

Solid rather than inspired


----------



## DavidA

Captain America - Civil War

147 minutes of unmitigated piffle. At least there were no sex scenes - everyone too busy knocking the hell out of each other. Does anyone know how to write a script these days in Hollywood?


----------



## Vaneyes

*A Good Year* (2006) starring Crowe, Finney, Cotillard, Punjabi. Directed by Ridley Scott. This and *Sideways* (2004) are probably my two favorite "wine movies", and Cotillard's bedroom eyes get me every time. IMDb calls them "doe eyes".


----------



## Pugg

The very young Alex Pettyfer in Tom Brown's schooldays :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

1,000 Times Good Night (2013)


----------



## Belowpar

Vaneyes said:


> *South Pacific *(1958). Now, gays are probably insulted by this film's overtones. Beefcake aside, it's a terrible movie with the leads miscast. 'Twas a better play, though the songs no longer stand up. There is nothing like a dame? I'm gonna wash that man right out of my hair?


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? Quick call the Doc and if he won't do an MRI he can at least check your funny bone hasn't fallen off.

Tune's, tune's and more tune's. Even the music has a comic beat in this one. Please send me your list of songs that 'no longer hold up', if they're all as good as this one I'll be in seventh heaven or maybe Bali Hai.






Yes many of the attitudes are decidedly non PC and old hat. But there's a modern heart beating there too "You've got to be taught". Think of it as the contrast between Rogers and Hammerstein.






Finally you want a great song? Ezio Pinza was one of the biggest stars of the Met and to lure him away R&H had to write him a song. This elevated his career further. Possibly the best aria in English?






As a film, yes it is to long, but overall a glorious period piece.


----------



## DavidA

Belowpar said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? Quick call the Doc and if he won't do an MRI he can at least check your funny bone hasn't fallen off.
> 
> Tune's, tune's and more tune's. Even the music has a comic beat in this one. Please send me your list of songs that 'no longer hold up', if they're all as good as this one I'll be in seventh heaven or maybe Bali Hai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes many of the attitudes are decidedly non PC and old hat. But there's a modern heart beating there too "You've got to be taught". Think of it as the contrast between Rogers and Hammerstein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally you want a great song? Ezio Pinza was one of the biggest stars of the Met and to lure him away R&H had to write him a song. This elevated his career further. Possibly the best aria in English?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a film, yes it is to long, but overall a glorious period piece.











Frankly I preferred Morecambe and Wise's version of "There is nothing like a dame" to the one on the film. Sadly it has been blocked on Youtube. The South Pacific film is sadly a bit tired these days.


----------



## Vaneyes

Belowpar said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? Quick call the Doc and if he won't do an MRI he can at least check your funny bone hasn't fallen off.
> 
> Tune's, tune's and more tune's. Even the music has a comic beat in this one. Please send me your list of songs that 'no longer hold up', if they're all as good as this one I'll be in seventh heaven or maybe Bali Hai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes many of the attitudes are decidedly non PC and old hat. But there's a modern heart beating there too "You've got to be taught". Think of it as the contrast between Rogers and Hammerstein.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally you want a great song? Ezio Pinza was one of the biggest stars of the Met and to lure him away R&H had to write him a song. This elevated his career further. Possibly the best aria in English?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a film, yes it is to long, but overall a glorious period piece.


And I didn't even get to that super creepy Bloody Mary. Take that, funny bone!


----------



## GreenMamba

A Simple Plan (1998, dir. Sam Raimi).

I saw this previously, around when it first came out. A bit contrived, but generally good. Billy Bob Thornton is good in it.


----------



## Pugg

*Last night op public TV*


----------



## Xenakiboy

The last film I saw was a dadist silent short film called "Ghosts before breakfast", as for feature films or movies, I don't think I've actually sat down to watch a movie in months, I probably should now


----------



## Biwa

Clown (2014)


----------



## Pugg

*Dial M for murder*







Another public broadcast


----------



## Belowpar

Pugg said:


>


Recently selected as the greatest film of all time in a respected poll. I like it but find it...klunky.

http://www.bfi.org.uk/films-tv-people/sightandsoundpoll2012/critics

Curious. Even amongst Hitchcock's works I would rate Rear Window, Strangers on a Train and Shadow of a Doubt as far superior.


----------



## Pugg

Stunning acted, never be forgotten what happened at this kind of institutions.


----------



## Biwa

A Promise (2013)


----------



## Vaneyes

Tom Hiddleston, the new James Bond?






http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...won-t-let-woman-close-says-RICHARD-PRICE.html


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Tom Hiddleston, the new James Bond?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...won-t-let-woman-close-says-RICHARD-PRICE.html


According to newspapers in my country, the new James Bond is going to be a woman


----------



## JosefinaHW

Pugg said:


> According to newspapers in my country, the new James Bond is going to be a woman


OMG!! What a sacrilege!!! If that were to happen I would just end it right then and there.


----------



## JosefinaHW

Vaneyes said:


> Tom Hiddleston, the new James Bond?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...won-t-let-woman-close-says-RICHARD-PRICE.html


'liked the first one a lot; never saw that one before.... but the following is still my favorite:


----------



## Guest

Last night, _Bridge of Spies _and the night before, _Lawrence of Arabia_.

I thoroughly enjoyed both of them, the Lean because of its epic coldness and the Spielberg because of its intimate warmth. If one tries to forget that they were 'history', and can stop fretting about accuracy, they are both fascinating stories told with great visual flair.


----------



## Biwa

I haven't seen Bridge of Spies, but Al Auruns is always good. Lean's other films (Doctor Zhivago, etc...) are magnificent, too. One film that I was a bit lukewarm on at first was Ryan's Daughter. But, it has really grown on me.


----------



## DavidA

Saw Sing Street the other day. Not at all bad.


----------



## Guest

Biwa said:


> View attachment 85090
> 
> 
> I haven't seen Bridge of Spies, but Al Auruns is always good. Lean's other films (Doctor Zhivago, etc...) are magnificent, too. One film that I was a bit lukewarm on at first was Ryan's Daughter. But, it has really grown on me.


There's something oddly detached about his films, especially his later ones. I like them - can't bring one to mind that I didn't although like you, I found Ryan's Daughter less accessible - perhaps Miles and Mitchum weren't very engaging. He seems unconcerned about any emotional dilemma for his characters, only how their lives are played out against a rather impartial world (desert, war, countryside, India). The earlier ones have the most warmth - Oliver Twist and Great Expectations for example, but once he got hold of an idea about helpless humans trapped in moral quandaries, overshadowed by an uncaring universe, he didn't let go.


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> Last night, _Bridge of Spies _and the night before, _Lawrence of Arabia_.
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed both of them, the Lean because of its epic coldness and the Spielberg because of its intimate warmth. If one tries to forget that they were 'history', and can stop fretting about accuracy, they are both fascinating stories told with great visual flair.


I saw Bridge recently and concur.


----------



## Guest

_Money Monster._ Not an Oscar-worthy movie, perhaps, but it was quite enjoyable. Very intense at times with a few humorous moments, too.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'd never heard of The Graham Norton Show (YT sampling below). It's quite a good promoter of mindless films. I think I'll watch Netflix's *Special Correspondents* (2016) now.


----------



## Vaneyes

dogen said:


> I saw Bridge {of Spies}recently and concur.


Twas effective, thanks to Rylance's acting, though I prefer the real story. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Public Enemies* (2009) starring Johnny Depp and the every lovely Marion Cotillard. Directed by Michael Mann. An effective presentation of Dillinger's life, with Hollywood fact adjustment and omission. The director could've shown more sidewall in Depp's haircuts, and Dillinger's body on display shortly after the killing.


----------



## Barbebleu

A Million Ways to Die in the West - rude, crude and horribly funny. Seth Macfarlane at his low-humoured best. I really enjoyed it. I know I shouldn't but....


----------



## Biwa

Barbebleu said:


> A Million Ways to Die in the West - *rude, crude and horribly funny*. Seth Macfarlane at his low-humoured best. I really enjoyed it. I know I shouldn't but....


Perfect description! I liked it, too!


----------



## Biwa

Vaneyes said:


> *Public Enemies* (2009) starring Johnny Depp and the every lovely Marion Cotillard. Directed by Michael Mann. An effective presentation of Dillinger's life, with Hollywood fact adjustment and omission. The director could've shown more sidewall in Depp's haircuts, and Dillinger's body on display shortly after the killing.


Johnny's been having trouble leaving these rough & tumble characters at the office lately. 

Not a bad flick, but I still have a fondness for Warren Oates's portrayal in Dillinger (1973).


----------



## Pugg

On telly last night:

*A Single man.*

Still a wonderful picture.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

_Spectre_, or at least the first 25 minutes before I turned it off. Pathetic writing, acting, and...that's enough.


----------



## Vaneyes

Biwa said:


> Johnny's been having trouble leaving these rough & tumble characters at the office lately.
> 
> Not a bad flick, but* I still have a fondness for Warren Oates's portrayal in Dillinger (1973)*.
> 
> View attachment 85158


Glad you mentioned. Me, too. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

We watched ; From time to time, lousy film


----------



## Atrahasis

K-PAX
With Kevin Spacey, Jeff Bridges


----------



## DavidA

Love and Friendship - adaptation of an early, posthumously published novella, Lady Susan. Late Beckinsale is absolutely splendid as the manipulative anti-heroine and there rest of the cast chip in in true British Austen style.


----------



## Vronsky

*Jodorowsky's Dune (2013)*










Jodorowsky's Dune (2013)
Directed by Frank Pavich


----------



## Atrahasis

Oh my... I need to watch that!!!

Thanks for this post.:tiphat:


----------



## Vronsky

Atrahasis said:


> Oh my... I need to watch that!!!
> 
> Thanks for this post.:tiphat:


I don't think is something special. Fine example for megalomania mixed with pretentiousness. But, you can watch the documentary anyway.


----------



## Pugg

How a complete school class take revenge on a bully :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

*To Kill a Mockingbird* (1962) directed by Robert Mulligan. It was good seeing the kids again. Peck was still his one-dimensional self. Though it was good enough to win an Oscar, beating O'Toole, Lancaster, Mastroianni, Lemmon.


----------



## Pugg

Storyline

The Newlyn School of artists flourished at the beginning of the 20th Century and the film focuses on the wild and bohemian Lamorna Group, which included Alfred Munnings and Laura and Harold Knight. The incendiary anti-Modernist Munnings, now regarded as one of Britain's most sought-after artists, is at the centre of the complex love triangle, involving aspiring artist Florence Carter-Wood and Gilbert Evans, the land agent in charge of the Lamorna Valley estate. True - and deeply moving - the story is played out against the timeless beauty of the Cornish coast, in the approaching shadow of The Great War. Written by Production

A must see for Downton Abbey fans :tiphat:


----------



## Vronsky

*Repulsion (1965)*










Repulsion (1965)
Roman Polanski


----------



## Pugg

Starter for 10 . 
3 stars


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Judex (1963) Georges Franju transforms a pulp story into visual poetry.


----------



## DavidA

Through the Looking Glass

Tim Burton makes a complete hash of Lewis Carrol's children's classic with a lunatic plot that would confuse any child.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Margin Call* (2011), *The Martian* (2015), *Special Correspondents* (2016). In spite of a few financial and scientific holes in the first two plots, they're watchable. The third, not so, mainly for Ricky Gervais' non-acting.


----------



## DavidA

Me Before You

Get the hankies out for this well acted weepie which has caused controversy among disabled groups for its treatment of assisted suicide.


----------



## Atrahasis

Beautifully sad. This movie is a great achievement 
in cinema. Bravo for David Lynch. Sir John Hurt and 
Sir Anthony Hopkins are phenomenal in this movie.


----------



## znapschatz

*Spotlight* A simply brilliant film. It keeps you involved, although without violence, technical dazzles, naughtiness or any other hook commercial films depend upon. Most of it takes place in a few offices, and with lots of dialogue. You wouldn't think such would capture your attention, but it does. Sure held mine. And it moves! Superb acting by Mark Ruffalo, Rachel McAdams, Michel Keaton and bunches more. It was awarded an Oscar for best picture, and its director nominated for best director.


----------



## Pugg

Bright star.
Ben Whishaw is a good actor, not a good straight lover :devil:


----------



## Atrahasis

*Al Pacino* is great in this very fine movie.


----------



## Biwa

Funny Face (1957)


----------



## Morimur

Atrahasis said:


> View attachment 85396
> 
> 
> *Al Pacino* is great in this very fine movie.


*Hoo-ah! HA!*

***************


----------



## GreenMamba

Call Northside 777 (1948). No nonsense film about reporter (Jimmy Stewart) hunts down the truth about a convicted cop killer.


----------



## Pugg

Audrey Hepburn in ; Wait until dark.
Excellent acting by Hepburn


----------



## Figleaf

Le Maître de Musique, a beautifully shot costume drama with ravishing singing and excellent acting by José Van Dam. There's an especially moving 'Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen' at the end.  This is the first French film I've watched without subtitles and understood most of. Normally they talk too fast for me to keep up!


----------



## Figleaf

Biwa said:


> View attachment 85397
> 
> 
> Funny Face (1957)


I liked that film, but I thought there was a total lack of chemistry between Fred Astaire and Audrey Hepburn. I think his grandad style cardigans didn't help. Great fun though.


----------



## Dan Ante

The sound of music with Julie Andrews must have been in the sixties.


----------



## Pugg

Dan Ante said:


> The sound of music with Julie Andrews must have been in the sixties.


Is it Christmas time already? :lol:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

The Hunchback of Notre Dame (1939). Charles Laughton is fantastic as Quasimodo. Great film.


----------



## Dan Ante

Pugg said:


> Is it Christmas time already? :lol:


Niet in mijn nek van het bos


----------



## Pugg

Dan Ante said:


> Niet in mijn nek van het bos


Touché, I was worried I did missed the decoration time .


----------



## Biwa

Figleaf said:


> I liked that film, but I thought there was a total lack of chemistry between Fred Astaire and Audrey Hepburn. I think his grandad style cardigans didn't help. Great fun though.


A "total lack" might be a bit strong, but I know what you mean.  The age or generational difference was obvious. In a non-romantic & friendly way, I thought their charming, carefree personalities suited each other... along with Kay Thompson. They all seem to be having fun. I just love Audrey's dance scene in the Parisian bar. It's interesting to compare Funny Face to The Devil Wears Prada. In the later, Anne Hathaway's (Audrey's) character doesn't get romantically involved with Stanley Tucci's (Fred's) character. They just become close friends.


----------



## Guest

_Black Mass_--James "******" Bulger's story. It was OK, but the non-stop profanity got tiring.


----------



## Art Rock

Spectre (on DVD) - good but not great within the James Bond series.


----------



## Dan Ante

Pugg said:


> Touché, I was worried I did missed the decoration time .


Non... I worried knew you were not, too me very potant it not ist !
Or in words by the prophet Rictus Unaminos "et haedo, numquam Kidder"


----------



## Guest

The Bourne Supremacy.

Think it dips after the first film, third one coming up next (Ultimatum) which I recall is the best of the trilogy. 

Keeping me awake anyway!


----------



## Biwa

dogen said:


> The Bourne Supremacy.
> 
> Think it dips after the first film, third one coming up next (Ultimatum) which I recall is the best of the trilogy.
> 
> Keeping me awake anyway!


Some kind of Brahmsian 'remorseless repetition' thing going on with you and Jason Bourne? 
:lol: Just kiddin!


----------



## Biwa

The Lady Vanishes (1938)


----------



## Guest

Biwa said:


> Some kind of Brahmsian 'remorseless repetition' thing going on with you and Jason Bourne?
> :lol: Just kiddin!


Actually! I changed my mind and went for a repeat of one of my favourite films from a few years ago: Donnie Darko.

When did it become a cheesy, dated, ropey film???!!

Bailed after about 45 minutes.

...consoled myself with a live Slayer DVD, Still Reigning...


----------



## Pugg

Late night telly brought : _Eastern boys._
An older gay man trying his luck on the station in Paris, runs in to a hooker and then the misery start.
2 stars


----------



## DavidA

'The Nice Guys' starring Russell Crowe

Please don't ask me how it finished as I walked out after the first hour of unmitigated piffle. But I knew it was a comedy as I almost smiled twice!


----------



## Xenakiboy

Jack Smith - Flaming Creatures.

I still don't know what it was but it was strange, even by my film standards...


----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm going to watch some of the films suggested on my avant garde film thread this week, gonna be exciting!


----------



## Pugg

Late night: Blue velvet was on, switch it off , horrible vision ans sound quality .


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Imitation Game* (2014). Fine performances by Keira Knightley and Alex Lawther ('Young Alan Turing'). I'm tiring of an over-exposed Cumberbatch. His *Parade's End *(2012, TV mini-series) remains a classic for me.

The smell of *Tomorrowland *(2015) starring Clooney & Laurie was too great. Twas stopped after 15 minutes.


----------



## Biwa

Longitude (2000)


----------



## Pugg

After seeing A single man twice ,I was wondering what Nicolas Hoult was being up to.
This is him opposite Hugh Grant .


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

*Come and See (1985) *
Shocking to see the horrors that the human being is capable to do.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Frankie and Johnny* (1991), starring Pacino, Pfeiffer, Elizondo, Lane, Nelligan. Directed by Gary Marshall. Written by Terrence McNally. A longtime favorite. This little film with a coupla big stars and stellar supporting cast works fine. See it if you haven't. :tiphat:


----------



## Bulldog

Vaneyes said:


> *Frankie and Johnny* (1991), starring Pacino, Pfeiffer, Elizondo, Lane, Nelligan. Directed by Gary Marshall. Written by Terrence McNally. A longtime favorite. This little film with a coupla big stars and stellar supporting cast works fine. See it if you haven't. :tiphat:


An excellent feel-good movie with a few bumps along the way.


----------



## Pugg

*Y tu mamá también* / And your Mother also.

In Mexico, two teenage boys and an attractive older woman embark on a road trip and learn a thing or two about life, friendship, sex, and each other.


----------



## znapschatz

Michael Moore's *Where to Invade Next*, quite frankly, is a bit ham-fisted but an eye-opener to US audiences about how other countries deal with education, child nutrition, penal systems, health care et al, compared with our - no other description fits - inhumane and benighted ways. Watching this film not really like taking medicine. There is fun to be had.


----------



## Guest

znapschatz said:


> Michael Moore's *Where to Invade Next*, quite frankly, is a bit ham-fisted but an eye-opener to US audiences about how other countries deal with education, child nutrition, penal systems, health care et al, compared with our - no there description fits - inhumane and benighted ways. Watching this film not really like taking medicine. There is fun to be had.


That's rather sad to read.


----------



## Sloe

I have seen Tron:










And Tron Legacy:










I have wanted to see the first one for ages but I have never got the opportunity. I must say both are good and better than I expected them to be.


----------



## Dan Ante

A doco on the life of the Berlin Philharmonic Concert Hall.


----------



## Vaneyes

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Come and See (1985)
> 
> *Shocking to see the horrors that the human being is capable to do.*


Watched two such yesterday. Two body parts down for both.

*Eastern Promises* (2007), *99 Homes* (2014).


----------



## Pugg

Hysteria, kind of funny.


----------



## znapschatz

Pugg said:


> Hysteria, kind of funny.


Stick around for the final credits. Very interesting items on display.


----------



## Pugg

znapschatz said:


> Stick around for the final credits. Very interesting items on display.


It was on a commercial channel, they don't do credits, last shot ; commercials .
Now I am intrigued by the way.


----------



## Biwa

Amazingly "Hysteria" is based on a true story. The oddest thing about the movie is that it's centered around male characters. Even so, I enjoyed it quite a bit.

As for recent films, I finally saw last year's Mission Impossible - Rogue Nation (2015)


----------



## znapschatz

Pugg said:


> It was on a commercial channel, they don't do credits, last shot ; commercials .
> Now I am intrigued by the way.


It was a display of devices; many of them, shall we say, rococo. :lol:


----------



## Pugg

znapschatz said:


> It was a display of devices; many of them, shall we say, rococo. :lol:


I do think I get your point


----------



## Guest

Very good.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Very good.


I read the book about a year ago, did you read it also?
If yes how dos the film compares to the book?


----------



## Pugg

I still can't figure out if it was good or wast of time


----------



## Belowpar

Pugg said:


> I still can't figure out if it was good or wast of time


Make a poll. I vote good.


----------



## Pugg

Belowpar said:


> Make a poll. I vote good.


Didn't see that one coming. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Get Shorty *(1995). Hollywood 90's quirk, that's worth a few laughs.


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> Very good.


No, I haven't. I'll look into it.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I still can't figure out if it was good or wast of time


I liked it. Not sure how accurate it was, but it was very entertaining. They did some very clever digital editing that placed Michael Douglas' head on an actual pianist's body! (Is there anything that special effects can't do these days? Makes one question everything one sees...)


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mr. Turner* (2014) starring Timothy Spall, Dorothy Atkinson. Directed by Mike Leigh. Spall's and Atkinson's creepy portrayals deserved Oscar noms. :tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> I liked it. Not sure how accurate it was, but it was very entertaining. They did some *very clever digital editing that placed Michael Douglas' head on an actual pianist's body*! (Is there anything that special effects can't do these days? Makes one question everything one sees...)


Yes, Philip Fortenberry. :tiphat:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/behind-screen/behind-candelabra-michael-douglas-liberace-558901

http://kmpartists.com/philip-fortenberry/


----------



## Pugg

Stunning but very tiring.
( all that shouting)


----------



## Biwa

Vaneyes said:


> *Get Shorty *(1995). Hollywood 90's quirk, that's worth a few laughs.


Chili Palmer: How did you get in here?
Ray Bones: It was easy. I told 'em I was you, I acted real stupid and they believed me.

Lots of fun!


----------



## Pugg

Loved it :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

The Painted Veil (2006)

A touching romance. Along with the beautiful scenes of the Chinese countryside, there is some real chemistry between Watts and Norton. Warmly recommended.


----------



## Blancrocher

Victoria (dir. Sebastian Schipper; cinematographer Sturla Brandth Grøvlen)

Highly absorbing movie about a Spanish woman's wild night in Berlin; it's done in one shot, and this time that works.


----------



## Vronsky

*F for Fake (1973)*










F for Fake (1973)
Directed by Orson Welles


----------



## Pugg

The young Victoria. 
( seen half getting to late, recorded though)


----------



## Vaneyes

*A Late Quartet* (2012), *The Gunman* (2015), *The Best Offer* (2013). Worth viewing, all, but in this land of make believe we're asked to believe a lot. Philip Seymour Hoffman as stud-muffin and jogger. Sean Penn as Rocky and/or Bond. Geoffrey Rush as Goober.


----------



## DavidA

The Secret Life of Pets

Took the grandkids to it this morning. Of course, I only went for them! :angel:


----------



## Pugg

Farewell my Queen , bored stiff .


----------



## zhopin

Not my first time seeing it.


----------



## Vronsky

I've watched the Warcraft movie recently. I can easily say that the Warcraft movie is qualified for the top 3 worst movies ever made.


----------



## Guest

Just bought the Blu-ray edition.


----------



## Vronsky

*Great Expectations (1946)*










_*Great Expectations*_ (1946)
Directed by Sir David Lean
Starring: Sir John Mills, Valerie Hobson, Jean Simmons, Anthony Wager


----------



## Pugg

Vronsky said:


> _*Great Expectations*_ (1946)
> Directed by Sir David Lean
> Starring: Sir John Mills, Valerie Hobson, Jean Simmons, Anthony Wager


I recently bought the remake from the BBC with Douglass Booth as PIP.


----------



## Vaneyes

Brits favorite films...

http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20150908-your-11-favourite-british-films?ocid=fbcul


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Brits favorite films...
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20150908-your-11-favourite-british-films?ocid=fbcul


Monty Python's Life of Brian (1979)

I can live with this one :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Monty Python's Life of Brian (1979)
> 
> I can live with this one :lol:


In no order...

20 BRITISH MOVIES

Barry Lyndon (1975)
The Bridge on the River Kwai (1957)
Gladiator (2000)
The Magic Christian (1969)
Lawrence of Arabia (1962)
Local Hero (1983)
The Remains of the Day (1993)
Skyfall (2012)
Doctor Zhivago (1965)
A Man for All Seasons (1966)
Tom Jones (1963)
The Crying Game (1992)
Hamlet (1948)
Goldfinger (1964)
The Day of the Jackal (1973)
Oliver! (1968)
Women in Love (1969)
A Passage to India (1984)
Dracula (1958)
Eyes Wide Shut (1999)


10 BRITISH TV 

Fawlty Towers (1975, 1979)
Brideshead Revisited (1981)
The Singing Detective (1986)
The Jewel in the Crown (1984)
Inspector Morse (1987 - 2000)
Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy (1979)
Smiley's People (1982)
House of Cards (1990 - 1995)
Root Into Europe (1992)
Prime Suspect (1991)


----------



## Pugg

Very dated , still nice watching though :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

'Miracles from Heaven'. Incredible true story. Take your hanky if you see it as it is an emotional roller coaster.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Lolita* (1962), starring Mason, Winters, Sellers, Lyon. Support includes Lois Maxwell ('Nurse Mary Lore'), whom soon after would begin a career of Miss Moneypenny. Directed by Kubrick.

Kubrick said had he known the censorship restrictions of the time, it probably wouldn't have been made. He had an easier go with *Eyes Wide Shut* (1999).


----------



## Pugg

Very moving and touching drama, Mrs Andrews in good form and she doesn't sing .


----------



## zhopin

Saw Twilight Zone: The Movie today... So nostalgic.


----------



## Biwa

Kingsman: The Secret Service (2014)


----------



## Pugg

Showed it to friends last night.:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Verdict* (1982), starring Newman, Warden, Rampling, Mason. Directed by Lumet. Bruce Willis is an uncredited Courtroom Observer. Five big Oscar noms, but came up empty.

*The Family* (2013), starring De Niro, Pfeiffer. Directed by Besson. Nonsense, with a $30M budget.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> Showed it to friends last night.:tiphat:


Disney's finest!


----------



## Biwa

Vaneyes said:


> *The Verdict* (1982), starring Newman, Warden, Rampling, Mason. Directed by Lumet. Bruce Willis is an uncredited Courtroom Observer. Five big Oscar noms, but came up empty.
> 
> *The Family* (2013), starring De Niro, Pfeiffer. Directed by Besson. Nonsense, with a $30M budget.


I never noticed Bruce Willis in that movie. LOL! I'll look for him next time. That movie is on from time to time.

The Family is hilarious. I knew nothing about it when I caught it on TV on night. Michelle and the kids were especially good. De Niro and Tommy Lee didn't let me down, either.


----------



## Guest

A documentary from the 2013 Van Cliburn Competition. The footage with Vadym Kholodenko (the winner) is painful by knowing what happened to his little girls just three years later.  Still, I love these behind the scenes and concert footage programs.


----------



## GreenMamba

Vaneyes said:


> *The Verdict* (1982), starring Newman, Warden, Rampling, Mason. Directed by Lumet. Bruce Willis is an uncredited Courtroom Observer. Five big Oscar noms, but came up empty.


Bruce Willis' best film, then? It is an excellent movie.


----------



## Pugg

Il Postino.


----------



## Guest

Monumentally stupid, but it has great effects and was intermittently entertaining.


----------



## DavidA

Biwa said:


> *I never noticed Bruce Willis in that movie. * LOL! I'll look for him next time. That movie is on from time to time.
> 
> The Family is hilarious. I knew nothing about it when I caught it on TV on night. Michelle and the kids were especially good. De Niro and Tommy Lee didn't let me down, either.


I think Willis is better not noticed in any movie!


----------



## DavidA

Saw the new Jungle Book movie with the grandchildren. Thought it a bit of a bore really, especially compared with Disney's first effort. Of course, the special effects are brilliant but all the way through I was thinking 'Lighten up!'


----------



## znapschatz

Vaneyes said:


> *Lolita* (1962), starring Mason, Winters, Sellers, Lyon. Support includes Lois Maxwell ('Nurse Mary Lore'), whom soon after would begin a career of Miss Moneypenny. Directed by Kubrick.
> 
> Kubrick said had he known the censorship restrictions of the time, it probably wouldn't have been made. He had an easier go with *Eyes Wide Shut* (1999).


While a reasonable diversion, this film undermines and absolutely misses the Nabokov novel, much like Disney studios with *Pinocchio, Beauty and the Beast, Winnie the Pooh* and almost all its adaptations from great source material. It is, in my estimation, cowardly. Kubrick won't face that Lolita is a girl, not a young teen, and Humbert, who narrates the story, is a liar. It's like *Tale of Two Cities* with a happy ending. I urge you read the book and see for yourself.

BTW, Kubrick also wimped out with *Eyes Wide Shut.* He did some fine films, but not these.


----------



## Pugg

Big fan of James Mcavoy but this is rubbish.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Trumbo *(2015), starring Cranston et al. Directed by Jay Roach. Cinematography by Jim Denault. Casting by David Rubin.

Exceeded my expectations, which were high. A nice reprieve from car chases and explosions. :tiphat:


----------



## znapschatz

Vaneyes said:


> *Trumbo *(2015), starring Cranston et al. Directed by Jay Roach. Cinematography by Jim Denault. Casting by David Rubin.
> 
> Exceeded my expectations, which were high. A nice reprieve from car chases and explosions. :tiphat:


My wife, who grew up in Los Angeles, had actually had been in Trumbo's presence as the child of a father who was in the movies, a singer and bit player. She said Cranston's portrayal was spot on perfect, exactly as she remembered him. Her dad sometimes took her with him to his movie gigs. She also took a ride on Gary Cooper's shoulders, but at that time too young to remember him.


----------



## Pugg

Kind of funny/ Agatha Christie ish


----------



## Vaneyes

znapschatz said:


> My wife, who grew up in Los Angeles, had actually had been in Trumbo's presence as the child of a father who was in the movies, a singer and bit player. She said Cranston's portrayal was spot on perfect, exactly as she remembered him. Her dad sometimes took her with him to his movie gigs. She also took a ride on Gary Cooper's shoulders, but at that time too young to remember him.


Thanks for that, z. Anecdotes always appreciated. :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Central Intelligence.

If you want a movie to insult your intelligence this is it. Utterly crass! 

HEALTH WARNING: DO NOT GO AND SEE THIS MOVIE!!


----------



## znapschatz

znapschatz said:


> My wife, who grew up in Los Angeles, had actually had been in Trumbo's presence as the child of a father who was in the movies, a singer and bit player. She said Cranston's portrayal was spot on perfect, exactly as she remembered him. Her dad sometimes took her with him to his movie gigs. She also took a ride on Gary Cooper's shoulders, but at that time too young to remember him.


Thanks. More anecdote about my wife's dad in the Members thread about cars, very off topic but I was in a rambling frame of mind at the time. Czech it out  .


----------



## Barbebleu

Captain America:Civil War. Fab!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Hail Caesar! 

The Cohen Brothers have made films that will continue to be consider classics, or quintessential films. Sadly, this film is the first film of theirs, I felt myself trying too hard to like. I kept saying "It'll get good. Give it some time". I feel like there wasn't really a story to be told, and it was just a loosely thrown together compilation of sequences. Here's the B-Western singing cowboy scene. Here's the Gene Kelly/Frank Sinatra scene. Here's the Broadway dance number. Here's the detective noir. Had those elements worked together, it might've been interesting. It almost reminded me of a Mel Brooks film, but without gags to lift it up. It was well acted, and well shot....but that's not what makes a movie great.


----------



## znapschatz

Had to start over.


----------



## znapschatz

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> Hail Caesar!
> 
> The Cohen Brothers have made films that will continue to be consider classics, or quintessential films. Sadly, this film is the first film of theirs, I felt myself trying too hard to like. I kept saying "It'll get good. Give it some time". I feel like there wasn't really a story to be told, and it was just a loosely thrown together compilation of sequences. Here's the B-Western singing cowboy scene. Here's the Gene Kelly/Frank Sinatra scene. Here's the Broadway dance number. Here's the detective noir. Had those elements worked together, it might've been interesting. It almost reminded me of a Mel Brooks film, but without gags to lift it up. It was well acted, and well shot....but that's not what makes a movie great.


You are right. I saw the film as undercooked. Given more time (or inspiration) it could have come together, but missed. Many of the sequences were funny enough, though, and for that it wasn't a complete waste of time. I wish the Coen brother better luck on their next production.

BTW, I also believe Salieri got a bum rap. There is an FM radio station in town that has an afternoon program, The Amadeus Diary, consisting of Mozart's contemporaries, with Mozart as only one of them, mostly composers I never heard of, but Salieri gets some play. Not so bad, in my opinion. Also, he didn't kill Mozart.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

znapschatz said:


> You are right. I saw the film as undercooked. Given more time (or inspiration) it could have come together, but missed. Many of the sequences were funny enough, though, and for that it wasn't a complete waste of time. I wish the Coen brother better luck on their next production.
> 
> BTW, I also believe Salieri got a bum rap. There is an FM radio station in town that has an afternoon program, The Amadeus Diary, consisting of Mozart's contemporaries, with Mozart as only one of them, mostly composers I never heard of, but Salieri gets some play. Not so bad, in my opinion. Also, he didn't kill Mozart.


I actually mistook a piece by Salieri as something from Mozart, as I had my player on shuffle. When I looked and saw Salieri's name, I smiled and thought " I speak for all mediocrities in the world. I am their champion. I am their patron saint."

Pushkin did the man little favors, but at the same time, the story might've kept Salieri in the spotlight.


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## znapschatz

Pugg said:


> ​


Okay movie, but I don't know about Brad Pitt as Achilles. I always pictured the Greek warrior as a swarthy, rough-hewn, bearded tough guy rather than a blonde modelesque GQ type. No knock on Pitt intended, a good actor, but he looked sort of mis-cast to me.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Gone Girl *(2014), starring Affleck, Pike, Harris. Directed by David Fincher. Not too much time had passed, before there was a Gone Viewer. The leads, plus those parents! all grated. Stinky Poo rating for this.


----------



## Pugg

Heartbreaking .


----------



## JosefinaHW

The scene with _Silver Bells_ from _The Lemon Drop Kid_


----------



## znapschatz

JosefinaHW said:


> The scene with _Silver Bells_ from _The Lemon Drop Kid_


This is my father in law, Lee Wintner, a bass baritone who did a lot of movie work in the 1940s and '50s. Here he is in a scene from *The Lemon Drop Kid*, a Bob Hope movie featuring the song, *Silver Bells*, during the big production number of the song, taking place on New York's 5th Ave., actually a Los Angeles movie studio. It was a day's work of sitting around and a 3 second take. His line: "I wish this was a sleigh," delivered in a New York accent. He never got a movie credit, but was in several classic films both on screen and off as a voice, probably best known in *The Wizard of Oz* sequence with the evil palace guards
marching toward the lair of the Evil Witch of the East.

Movies was for the paycheck. In "real life," he sang opera, his roles including Sarastro, Dr. Miracle (Tales of Hoffman,) Varlam, several others I can't recall at the moment, was a highly regarded voice teacher and on a first name basis with the likes of Lauritz Melchior and Jerome Hines (Jerry, but nobody was informal with Melchior.) He was a featured performer at Hollywood Bowl concerts and performed at the Santa Monica Civic opera. The only recording of his that we know of was one of children's songs, but his recitals were wonderful. The first time I heard his *Winterreise* it drove me to my knees. Literally.

Arriving in Los Angeles in the late 1930s, Lee's first job was as a boxing coach at the YMCA, but somewhere along the line he got interested in music, studied with Hugo Streilitzer, and went in that direction. At the time, he was one of few voice teachers who accepted African American students. An athlete at the University of Alabama, which he attended on a football scholarship, Lee witnessed the aftermath of a lynching. It affected him profoundly and he dedicated himself to fighting against racism for the rest of his life. 
He was strong as a bull, dying at age 93 a few days after teaching his last group of students. I honor his memory.


----------



## znapschatz

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Guest

Well enough done, I suppose, but I'm not really sure what Allen's point was. Don't have an affair? Don't lie? Don't steal? Not exactly new ideas.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> *Gone Girl *(2014), starring Affleck, Pike, Harris. Directed by David Fincher. Not too much time had passed, before there was a Gone Viewer. The leads, plus those parents! all grated. Stinky Poo rating for this.


Have you read the novel? I don't think they are supposed to be likeable characters or make the reader, or in your case, the viewer feel good!


----------



## Sloe

Kontrapunctus said:


> Well enough done, I suppose, but I'm not really sure what Allen's point was. Don't have an affair? Don't lie? Don't steal? Not exactly new ideas.


I don´t think a film needs a point.
I have seen it and I liked it.
Nice two hours that is enough.


----------



## DavidA

Independence Day Resurgence

Quite fun but take your brain out before you watch it.


----------



## Pugg

Nannerl la Soeur de Mozart.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Have you read the novel? I don't think they are supposed to be likeable characters or make the reader, or in your case, the viewer feel good!


This has become a common refrain on this thread, "Have you read the novel?" This thread is about movies, not novels. I frankly don't care if a movie resembles a novel or not. They are two different art forms, and often the movie director has a license to reinvent. Whether that's right or wrong to some, I'm not interested. I'm viewing and commenting on what I think of the movie as a convincing and/or pleasurable vehicle.

Re *Gone Girl* (2014) movie, forget the characters, how 'bout "likeable" actors and acting, which is the crux of my Stinky Poo. They grated in a performing sense. The ridiculously modified storyline based on the Peterson case didn't help.


----------



## GreenMamba

Vaneyes said:


> This has become a common refrain on this thread, "Have you read the novel?" This thread is about movies, not novels. I frankly don't care if a movie resembles a novel or not. They are two different art forms, and often the movie director has a license to reinvent. Whether that's right or wrong to some, I'm not interested. I'm viewing and commenting on what I think of the movie as a convincing and/or pleasurable vehicle.


I agree with this, but...



Vaneyes said:


> Re *Gone Girl* (2014) movie, forget the characters, how 'bout "likeable" actors and acting, which is the crux of my Stinky Poo. They grated in a performing sense. The ridiculously modified storyline based on the Peterson case didn't help.


Woah... what does the Peterson case have to do with it? It's not supposed to be a documentary on the Peterson case. That's not a legitimate grounds for criticism. (FYI, I thought the movie was OK, nothing more.)


----------



## Morimur

znapschatz said:


> Okay movie, but I don't know about Brad Pitt as Achilles. I always pictured the Greek warrior as a swarthy, rough-hewn, bearded tough guy rather than a blonde modelesque GQ type. No knock on Pitt intended, a good actor, but he looked sort of mis-cast to me.


He looked and acted like a douche bag with his faux 'British' accent.


----------



## Vaneyes

GreenMamba said:


> I agree with this, but...
> 
> Woah... *what does the Peterson case have to do with it? It's not supposed to be a documentary on the Peterson case. That's not a legitimate grounds for criticism.* (FYI, I thought the movie was OK, nothing more.)


Documentary? Who said that? You did.

Here's what I said...

"_The ridiculously modified storyline based on the Peterson case didn't help."

_Related:

http://time.com/3461244/gone-girl-scott-peterson/

http://www.thedebrief.co.uk/news/ce...one-girl-was-based-on-no-spoilers-20141020956


----------



## GreenMamba

Vaneyes said:


> Documentary? Who said that? You did.
> 
> Here's what I said...
> 
> "_The ridiculously modified storyline based on the Peterson case didn't help."
> 
> _Related:
> 
> http://time.com/3461244/gone-girl-scott-peterson/
> 
> http://www.thedebrief.co.uk/news/ce...one-girl-was-based-on-no-spoilers-20141020956


You said the novel shouldn't matter in judging the film (and you are correct). Its relationship to the Peterson case is also irrelevant. If you think the movie's story is ridiculous, fair enough, but how it relates to the Peterson case shouldn't matter.

I interpreted "ridiculously modified" as a complaint about the modifications. Maybe that's not what you meant.


----------



## Pugg

​
:tiphat:


----------



## Weston

Dark Star: H. R. Giger's World










Thumb's down on this one. It scarcely focuses on the man's art at all. Instead we get to see a once vital man now prematurely aged and infirm, hobbling around a run down house and croaking out barely articulate grunts. I know he was in his seventies, but his frailty is truly sad. What in the world happened to him?


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> ​
> :tiphat:


A beautiful touching story.
There are so many fascinating untold stories. I just watched some others.

The Untold History of The United States.


----------



## helenora

Kontrapunctus said:


> Have you read the novel? I don't think they are supposed to be likeable characters or make the reader, or in your case, the viewer feel good!


not all characters should be likeable, right? and perhaps the most interesting characters aren't pleasant ones.....imo


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Fall* (TV series, 2013 - 16), starring Gillian Anderson, Jamie Dornan. Created, written, produced, directed by Allan Cubitt. Picking up where I left off, a coupla seasons ago. Thanks, Netflix.

Maybe the best thing Anderson and Dornan have done, thanks to Cubitt's acute profiling.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Most profitable movies of 2014, 2015. *

*http://deadline.com/2015/03/most-profitable-movies-of-2014-box-office-1201390489/*

http://deadline.com/2016/03/univers...-wars-minions-jurassic-world-data-1201727739/


----------



## znapschatz

Morimur said:


> He looked and acted like a douche bag with his faux 'British' accent.


Not a bad description, actually. My guess is that Pitt was in it for the paycheck and nothing more. The whole production smelled of that. But when one is to lazy to change the TV channel, and by lazy I mean not even bothering to push a button on the remote, one gets potluck.


----------



## Autocrat

Watched _Woman in Gold_ last night. Contains roughly 4 bars of _Verklarte Nacht_.


----------



## Pugg

Sonny Boy :tiphat:


----------



## Rosie

What's the best movies about composers from the 18the century?
I've tried to watch a few but was completely bored when I watched it, even though I LOVE the music


----------



## Pugg

Rosie said:


> What's the best movies about composers from the 18the century?
> I've tried to watch a few but was completely bored when I watched it, even though I LOVE the music


I know for sure that we have a topic about that, try the classical music general section.


----------



## Rosie

Pugg said:


> I know for sure that we have a topic about that, try the classical music general section.


I can't find it?


----------



## Art Rock

Interstellar (on DVD). it had its moments, but the ending did not convince me at all.


----------



## Pugg

Rosie said:


> I can't find it?


I did, specially for you. ( No I am not flirting)

http://www.talkclassical.com/44203-lives-composers-would-make.html#post1084037


----------



## Belowpar

Vaneyes said:


> *Gone Girl *(2014), starring Affleck, Pike, Harris. Directed by David Fincher. Not too much time had passed, before there was a Gone Viewer. The leads, plus those parents! all grated. Stinky Poo rating for this.


Well it just goes to ....

I LOVED this movie. It struck me as a having the all the morals of a cynical French noir, with no Hollywood saccharine to dilute the potent brew. Haven't read the book but have been looking out for movie's featuring Ms Pike ever since.


----------



## Rosie

Pugg said:


> I did, specially for you. ( No I am not flirting)
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/44203-lives-composers-would-make.html#post1084037


Thx Hun, so nice of you. "virtual hug"


----------



## Rosie

I'm almost finished watching The Notebook with my friends and I've cried a few times now. I'm sad now, so beautiful tho


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. *Noel Neill* (95), TV's "Lois Lane".











Related:

http://www.latimes.com/local/obituaries/la-me-noel-neill-obit-20160705-snap-story.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noel_Neill


----------



## Pugg

Oliver with Mark Lester.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Pugg said:


> Oliver with Mark Lester.


I wanted to give Mark Lester a slap in the face.


----------



## Pugg

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I wanted to give Mark Lester a slap in the face.


Alright......did he do something wrong.


----------



## Pugg

*Cemetery Junction.*
Nice entertainment .


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Pugg said:


> Alright......did he do something wrong.


I almost got diabetes watching him.

The last film I watched was* Antichrist* by Lars von Trier. I liked the photography, the acting and Handel music, but the rest was meh. What the heck this guy has in the head!!??


----------



## DavidA

The Legend of Tarzan

Come back, Johnny Weissmuller, all is forgiven!


----------



## Pugg

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I almost got diabetes watching him.
> 
> The last film I watched was* Antichrist* by Lars von Trier. I liked the photography, the acting and Handel music, but the rest was meh. What the heck this guy has in the head!!??


He was only a child, much better then the so called ; "witty" boys who played the part in remakes .


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> The Legend of Tarzan
> 
> Come back, Johnny Weissmuller, all is forgiven!


I read two reviews, in different paper, they where not that bad, one 3 stars and ons 4 stars.
The only thing they didn't like the clothes Tarzan is wearing, to "modern"


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Big Short* (2015), starring Carell, Bale, Gosling, Pitt. Directed by Adam McKay. I've tired of Wall Street movies, though this one viewed the '08 meltdown from a different and successful angle. Steve Carell, whom I never "like", was the centerpoint of this film. He deservedly received a GG nom for best actor, and should've seen the same from the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Last night I watched Bridge of Spies.

Superb.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Last night I watched Bridge of Spies.
> 
> Superb.


Most recent film I've seen at the cinema. Yes twas excellent.


----------



## Pugg

:lol: *** weird people are


----------



## Belowpar

Dr Johnson said:


> Last night I watched Bridge of Spies.
> 
> Superb.


Well it just goes to show...part deux.

When watching films I often feel that Cinema stars bring their 'persona' to a part and then the acting becomes invisible. Theatre stars bring all their ticks that prove they are in character and they have ACTING screaming out of every scene. Mark Rylance in this being the perfect example. I thought he was ACTING from first shot to last. Kills it for me.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

'Lincoln', an excellent film with a brilliant central performance. BUT! Typical Spielberg - ruins the film by a sickly-sweet and sentimental last few minutes. Just as he did with 'Schindler's List'.


----------



## Vaneyes

Belowpar said:


> Well it just goes to show...part deux.
> 
> When watching films I often feel that Cinema stars bring their 'persona' to a part and then the acting becomes invisible. Theatre stars bring all their ticks that prove they are in character and they have ACTING screaming out of every scene. Mark Rylance in this being the perfect example. I thought he was ACTING from first shot to last. Kills it for me.


Bang on. There are far too many of the same sympathetic characters in Hanks' acting career. Step out of that mold, Tom. I can't believe you're that cardboard in real life. Or, are you?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Belowpar said:


> Well it just goes to show...part deux.
> 
> When watching films I often feel that Cinema stars bring their 'persona' to a part and then the acting becomes invisible. Theatre stars bring all their ticks that prove they are in character and they have ACTING screaming out of every scene. Mark Rylance in this being the perfect example. I thought he was ACTING from first shot to last. Kills it for me.


Fair enough. I thought he was very good but I'm not going to fall out with anyone over the matter.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Watched this last night.

Not bad.

Also watched this a few days ago:










Rather gory, even for me, but it worked as undemanding distraction which is what I wanted.

My only cavil is that the tank that played the part of the tank was a little too _sophistiqué_ in some scenes.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Heartbreak Kid* (1972), starring Grodin, Albert, Shepherd, Berlin. Directed by Elaine May. Written by Friedman and Simon. This film remains fresh. Albert and Grodin jousting is classic. It's a pleasure to see no electronic devices cluttering the scenery. That may not be the case for its 2007 remake, which I have yet to see.


----------



## Wood

I don't think too much of the films watched on the last few pages of this thread. 

BUNUEL: Susana










If you enjoy Mexican melodrama then Bunuel is the master.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> *The Big Short* (2015), starring Carell, Bale, Gosling, Pitt. Directed by Adam McKay. I've tired of Wall Street movies, though this one viewed the '08 meltdown from a different and successful angle. Steve Carell, whom I never "like", was the centerpoint of this film. He deservedly received a GG nom for best actor, and should've seen the same from the Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences.


We certainly agree on this movie! While I don't really understand all the financial jargon and concepts (who does?), it was a very enjoyable yet maddening movie.

By the way, I only brought the _Gone Girl_ novel because you seemed bothered by the unlikeable characters--this would have come as no surprise if you had read the book! Flynn's characters are rarely likeable. To that end, I thought the actors accurately portrayed them.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> We certainly agree on this movie! While I don't really understand all the financial jargon and concepts (who does?), it was a very enjoyable yet maddening movie.
> 
> By the way, I only brought the _Gone Girl_ novel because you seemed bothered by the unlikeable characters--this would have come as no surprise if you had read the book! Flynn's characters are rarely likeable. To that end, I thought the actors accurately portrayed them.


Re *The Big Short *(2015) jargon, some help is available via Investopedia. But as the movie mentioned, there can be "unexplained" variables.

Re *Gone Girl* (2014), again, I didn't "like" the actors chosen for the movie. The issue wasn't the characters, though I didn't care for the partially-borrowed and convoluted storyline either. Hoping this finally clears that up.  :tiphat:


----------



## Figleaf

Wood said:


> I don't think too much of the films watched on the last few pages of this thread.
> 
> BUNUEL: Susana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you enjoy Mexican melodrama then Bunuel is the master.


I don't know if it's intentional, but that picture looks a lot like the iconic cheesecake photo of Jane Russell:










Of course, Buñuel is an Auteur and his movies are subtitled, so _Susana_ must be way less trashy than that poster suggests.


----------



## SimonNZ

Pugg said:


> :lol: *** weird people are


I saw this in a film festival with some friends, knowing nothing about it, except that it was by the director of Hedwig And The Angry Inch, which we all loved.

"Hedwig 2!", we all thought, "lets go!".

It isn't Hedwig 2.

(but after making that mental adjustment I ended up thinking it was a very interesting if not completely successful film)

"I simply didn't know where to look!" said a friend of mine affecting a Victorian voice.

"Not directly at the erect penises, then?"

"Good heavens, no!"


----------



## Figleaf

SimonNZ said:


> I saw this in a film festival with some friends, knowing nothing about it, except that it was by the director of Hedwig And The Angry Inch, which we all loved.
> 
> "Hedwig 2!", we all thought, "lets go!".
> 
> It isn't Hedwig 2.
> 
> (but after making that mental adjustment I ended up thinking it was a very interesting if not completely successful film)
> 
> "I simply didn't know where to look!" said a friend of mine affecting a Victorian voice.
> 
> "Not directly at the erect penises, then?"
> 
> "Good heavens, no!"


Sounds like a good one to add to Wood's collection of art house movies.  I'd watch that.


----------



## Biwa

The Magic Christian (1969)


----------



## SimonNZ

Figleaf said:


> Sounds like a good one to add to Wood's collection of art house movies.  I'd watch that.


I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on it, if you do see it. Because despite some muddled storylines and an overabundance of disparate ideas that stop it from being a classic, it raises many questions and good discussions about why sex and explicit nudity are so woefully mishandled as mere porn or titillation in the film medium, why the films that avoid this (at best only partially) can be counted on the fingers of perhaps one hand.

Because this film has characters as well written and complex as you'll find anywhere, remarkable performances from largely non-professional actors who along with giving strong emotional performances are asked to do some pretty remarkable other things and still seem both loving and genuine and often funny.


----------



## Bellinilover

AMAZING GRACE with Ioan Gruffudd, Albert Finney, Romola Garai, Benedict Cumberbatch, etc. A powerful movie, especially at the end.


----------



## Pugg

SimonNZ said:


> I saw this in a film festival with some friends, knowing nothing about it, except that it was by the director of Hedwig And The Angry Inch, which we all loved.
> 
> "Hedwig 2!", we all thought, "lets go!".
> 
> It isn't Hedwig 2.
> 
> (but after making that mental adjustment I ended up thinking it was a very interesting if not completely successful film)
> 
> "I simply didn't know where to look!" said a friend of mine affecting a Victorian voice.
> 
> "Not directly at the erect penises, then?"
> 
> "Good heavens, no!"


False modesty?


----------



## Pugg

Uncut and with another cover.

KEN PARK Uncut Edition on imported DVD


----------



## Bellinilover

Pat Fairlea said:


> 'Lincoln', an excellent film with a brilliant central performance. BUT! Typical Spielberg - ruins the film by a sickly-sweet and sentimental last few minutes. Just as he did with 'Schindler's List'.
> View attachment 86358


I saw LINCOLN in the theater, twice (though I haven't seen it since). It's ironic: while I didn't care for the ending of the film and felt Spielberg should have ended it as Lincoln was leaving for Ford's Theatre, I'm always tremendously moved by the comparable scene in SCHINDLER'S LIST and am glad Spielberg included it.

You know who I thought was a standout in LINCOLN? Lee Pace as Fernando Wood. The way he delivered his speeches was superb; he sounded exactly the way I'd imagine a 19th century orator would have sounded.


----------



## znapschatz

Bellinilover said:


> I saw LINCOLN in the theater, twice (though I haven't seen it since). It's ironic: while I didn't care for the ending of the film and felt Spielberg should have ended it as Lincoln was leaving for Ford's Theatre, I'm always tremendously moved by the comparable scene in SCHINDLER'S LIST and am glad Spielberg included it.
> 
> You know who I thought was a standout in LINCOLN? Lee Pace as Fernando Wood. The way he delivered his speeches was superb; he sounded exactly the way I'd imagine a 19th century orator would have sounded.


Spielberg is so frustrating. A brilliant filmmaker, but almost every film he makes has to have some version of the Hollywood happy ending. *Schindlers List* was, to me, the most offensive version of this regrettable compulsion of his. No, the slaughter of 6 million Jews does *not* have an uplifting end because of the survivors' many children and the creation of Israel. The scenes where Schindlers workers sabotage their military production was feelgood bogus. There was nothing positive in that story to show as a final scene uplift. The Holocaust was an unimaginable horror with a few survivors, not a hymn to the spirit of good. Schindler should have been acknowledged for his part in saving some of the victims, but audiences should have come out of that movie upset and depressed. That's actually what is needed when considering the true history, but obviously not what sells tickets. European filmmakers do better. The Polish director Andrzej Wajda shows how in his film, *Kanal*. You leave that film wanting to take a shower. That is how the subject of war should be portrayed.


----------



## DavidA

znapschatz said:


> Spielberg is so frustrating. A brilliant filmmaker, but almost every film he makes has to have some version of the Hollywood happy ending. *Schindlers List* was, to me, the most offensive version of this regrettable compulsion of his. No, the slaughter of 6 million Jews does *not* have an uplifting end because of the survivors' many children and the creation of Israel. The scenes where Schindlers workers sabotage their military production was feelgood bogus. There was nothing positive in that story to show as a final scene uplift. The Holocaust was an unimaginable horror with a few survivors, not a hymn to the spirit of good. Schindler should have been acknowledged for his part in saving some of the victims, but audiences should have come out of that movie upset and depressed. That's actually what is needed when considering the true history, but obviously not what sells tickets. European filmmakers do better. The Polish director Andrzej Wajda shows how in his film, *Kanal*. You leave that film wanting to take a shower. That is how the subject of war should be portrayed.


The film dealt with the horror of the slaughter of the Jews earlier on. The ending was appropriate (apart from the sentimentality when Schindler breaks down and weeps) as the survivors were paying tribute to him, the same as Israel did when they included him in the Avenue of the Righteous.


----------



## DavidA

Zootopolis - just seen it for the third time with my grandchildren (their request of course!) Which goes to show the best children's movies are the ones adults enjoy too!


----------



## Guest

A brilliant movie,I have the dvd and will watch it this evening.


----------



## Pugg

_The Lincoln Lawyer_, bit disappointing.


----------



## Belowpar

Vaneyes said:


> Bang on. There are far too many of the same sympathetic characters in Hanks' acting career. Step out of that mold, Tom. I can't believe you're that cardboard in real life. Or, are you?


Oh dear I seem to be arguing with everyone (Welcome to my Wife's daily existence/hell)

I find Hank's 'persona' most agreeable and his acting is satisfying as he never tries to go against type. IN my mind he's a sort of Spencer Tracy lite and it will be fun when he allows that persona to age a little and show a more tetchy side.


----------



## GreenMamba

Fritz Lang's *Scarlet Street *(1945). A noir starring Edward G. Robinson as cashier and hobbyist painter who gets involved with a dame, leading to predictably disastrous results.

More good than great, but worth seeing if you like old noirs. Robinson is very good in it.


----------



## Pugg

*Suite 16*

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114577/


----------



## acitak 7

David Cronenbergs Naked Lunch, starring Peter Weller, and Roy Scheider. very weird but excellent.


----------



## helenora

acitak 7 said:


> David Cronenbergs Naked Lunch, starring Peter Weller, and Roy Scheider. very weird but excellent.


true, viva weird but excellent. same as Greenaway .

just finished watching *"Grace of Monaco"*. well, nice. good to see Nicole again, stunningly beautiful


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> _The Lincoln Lawyer_, bit disappointing.


Awful. I'm not minding him being largely absent lately.


----------



## Vaneyes

Biwa said:


> View attachment 86368
> 
> 
> The Magic Christian (1969)


A Grand delight, with the Grand finale appropriately aided by Thunderclap Newman. :tiphat:


----------



## cwarchc

Just watched this.
True story of an incident in Afghanistan
An interesting end that lets you know what happens to the people involved
Futility of war, but a great film, with some grim humour


----------



## Pugg

War Horse.
Bit to long .


----------



## Guest

Quite grim but well done. Even A.S. wasn't bad!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

The Conjuring (2013) Not my type of film, but it was good.


----------



## Pugg

​Dans Paris; starring Louis Garrel.


----------



## zhopin

OldFashionedGirl said:


> The Conjuring (2013) Not my type of film, but it was good.


Do you plan on seeing The Conjuring 2?


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

zhopin said:


> Do you plan on seeing The Conjuring 2?


Nope. I just watch the film because my cousin was insisting that I must watch it.


----------



## Balthazar

*The Remains of the Day*


----------



## znapschatz

acitak 7 said:


> David Cronenbergs Naked Lunch, starring Peter Weller, and Roy Scheider. very weird but excellent.


In my late teens, the Burrough's book had a big impact on me, like a pipe cleaner through my intellectual blockages, or a reset, as it were. It caused serious shifts in my perceptions of literature and the arts, although in no way attracted me to the obsessions of its author. OTOH, the movie had exactly two paragraphs of dialogue from the book, and the rest had little to do with any of it. I might have enjoyed the movie more if I hadn't read the book. This is not to imply that it was a bad film, but except for the characters and language, had almost nothing to do with the source material. It's like calling a movie "Billy Budd" and setting it on a cruise ship.


----------



## znapschatz

Pugg said:


> War Horse.
> Bit to long .


But made a great play, one of the best I've seen as performed by the Royal Shakespeare Company. Shares honors with their "The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nightime," in my opinion.


----------



## MrMoss

I watched Interstellar - not the most exhilarating film, but a truly wonderful soundtrack! One which invites the mind to do the work not the synth pad.


----------



## Pugg

znapschatz said:


> But made a great play, one of the best I've seen as performed by the Royal Shakespeare Company. Shares honors with their "The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nightime," in my opinion.


I believe you on your word, I believe I saw some clips on the BBC .


----------



## Vaneyes

Balthazar said:


> *The Remains of the Day*


A marvelous film on so many fronts. R.I.P. Christopher Reeve.


----------



## Biwa

The Boys: The Sherman Brothers Story (2009)


----------



## Pugg

A most wanted Man.


----------



## Biwa

Rudderless (2014)


----------



## Guest

About 15 minutes was all I could stand. I imagine it was not even any good in 1991, much less now!


----------



## Pugg

Still don't know if I like it or not.


----------



## Pugg

Harmless entertaining .


----------



## Dr Johnson

Watched this last night. Brilliant CGI, otherwise so so.

More interesting (and disturbing) is the documentary included in Special Features about the amount of junk flying around the Earth at incredible speeds.


----------



## Lensky




----------



## Pugg

Lensky said:


>


At the cinema or is the DVD out already?


----------



## Lensky

At the cinema


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> At the cinema or is the DVD out already?


It's also on Netflix's "Watch Instantly" program.


----------



## Pugg

Don't look now.
Stumming acting .


----------



## Biwa

Third Star


----------



## Pugg

9 Months .
H.Grant/ J.Moore


----------



## Wood

Bresson's crime and punishment masterpiece Pickpocket with quality non-acting and the soundtrack by Lully.


----------



## Pugg

Woody Allen's: Match point.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

I just booked two tickets for tonight:

​


----------



## Sundance

*Now Voyager* 1942

Just recently watched this film and would like to know if anyone can help to
identify the music that is playing in the background in this scene.
Thanks.


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> I just booked two tickets for tonight:
> 
> ​


If you want a evening of harmless fun, go for it. 
They just as mad as in the series .


----------



## Guest

A very powerful dramatization about the 3 murdered civil rights workers in Mississippi in 1964.


----------



## DavidA

Tour de Force by Spielberg and his CGI team!


----------



## Lensky




----------



## Morimur

Lensky said:


>


Saw it years ago. A great film.


----------



## Balthazar

*Hannah Arendt* (Germany ~ 2013)

Barbara Sukowa gives an extraordinary performance in the title role in this film about Arendt's coverage of the Eichmann trial for the _New Yorker_ in the early '60s.

A provocative and sobering discourse on "the banality of evil."


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> A very powerful dramatization about the 3 murdered civil rights workers in Mississippi in 1964.


Great film. Gene Hackman at his best.


----------



## znapschatz

Kontrapunctus said:


> A very powerful dramatization about the 3 murdered civil rights workers in Mississippi in 1964.


Well done movie, fine performances, crap history. During the time period represented, the FBI was little or no help with regard to the harassment and murders experienced by the civil rights movement. Many of its agents were more in sympathy with the segregationists, but in any case, their main objective, directed by their boss, J. Edgar Hoover, was to look for communist connections and conspiracies in the movement. Things eventually changed somewhat after the various groundswells following racist outrages, but grudgingly. This isn't from research. I was there.


----------



## Pugg

​Based on the book with the same title .


----------



## helenora

*The Skin I Live In (La Piel Que Habito)*
As the old saying goes, beauty is only skin deep, to which Almodóvar adds that skin can only encase one's identity or soul. For the skin can change, the soul cannot.


----------



## znapschatz

helenora said:


> *The Skin I Live In (La Piel Que Habito)*
> As the old saying goes, beauty is only skin deep, to which Almodóvar adds that skin can only encase one's identity or soul. For the skin can change, the soul cannot.
> 
> View attachment 86854


Usually, I love Almodovar films, but this one left me perplexed. Your paragraph is the closest I could discern as pointing to his concept here, but I may need another viewing. Due to aspects of this one, it is not something I look forward to, but if I trusted Almodovar in the past, I owe it to his work. It will be followed by some romantic comedy to refresh the palate :cheers: .


----------



## Ginger

Balthazar said:


> *Hannah Arendt* (Germany ~ 2013)
> 
> Barbara Sukowa gives an extraordinary performance in the title role in this film about Arendt's coverage of the Eichmann trial for the _New Yorker_ in the early '60s.
> 
> A provocative and sobering discourse on "the banality of evil."


Still on my to-do-list!


----------



## Bellinilover

DavidA said:


> The film dealt with the horror of the slaughter of the Jews earlier on. The ending was appropriate *(apart from the sentimentality when Schindler breaks down and weeps)* as the survivors were paying tribute to him, the same as Israel did when they included him in the Avenue of the Righteous.


I was in high school when SCHINDLER'S LIST opened, and watched it in a class soon after it came out on video. When I saw Liam Neeson's "I could have got more out" scene, I knew that for as long as I lived I would never forget it. Even now, as a 30-something year old, I am devastated every time I watch it. And I see no "sentimentality" in the scene. I do see _emotion_: i.e. terrible regret over what might have been. For me the scene is right up there with Lee J. Cobb's final monologue and breakdown in 12 ANGRY MEN. Both are incredibly powerful and affecting final scenes.

To address zsnapchatz' post above -- I've never for a minute taken Spielberg's message to be that the creation of Israel and the Jews Schindler saved somehow made up for the Holocaust; I don't think the ending was intended to make the audience leave the theater feeling "uplifted." I know I've never felt "good" after seeing the film; I have felt _thankful_ that Schindler did what he did -- but, of course, he was only one man and, at least for me, the ruthlessness portrayed in the film tends to erase any "good" or "warm" feelings. You mention the fact that the Holocaust had few survivors; I feel this reality is exactly what comes over so strongly in that much-maligned "I could have got more" scene. For me the monologue really brings home the fact that the number of Jews Schindler saved -- 1,200 -- was actually minuscule when you consider that a total of six _million_ Jews were _not_ saved.

As I said, I was a teenager when SCHINDLER'S LIST came out, and therefore old enough to understand what the Holocaust was and the importance of a major motion picture about it. Though I didn't see the film in the theater, my impression -- gained from hearing adults discuss it -- was that leaving the theater "upset and depressed" was a typical experience among those who did see it.

I'm not Jewish myself, so it's probably true that I lack a certain perspective on the film. What I've described, though, is my impression and experience of it, and I believe these are valid. Anyone is free to dislike the film or its ending; there are movies that for personal reasons I dislike or won't watch. I just wanted to offer an alternative view, for what its worth.


----------



## Weston

When I was a kid Cleopatra was *the* movie flop of the century. 53 years later I've finally endured it. It is amazingly risque for 1963 and the sets are stunning. Sadly the acting is just so-so. I'm finding Richard Burton and William Shatner (who is not in this film but perhaps should have been) have a lot in common, but I prefer Shatner by far for playing it large. At least my curiosity is finally satisfied after so many decades.


----------



## Lensky

Enjoy: _Speak low_


----------



## Pugg

​
*Cheri*: Michelle Pfeiffer, Rupert Friend.
Older lady, younger man, you figure it out .


----------



## helenora

znapschatz said:


> Usually, I love Almodovar films, but this one left me perplexed. Your paragraph is the closest I could discern as pointing to his concept here, but I may need another viewing. Due to aspects of this one, it is not something I look forward to, but if I trusted Almodovar in the past, I owe it to his work. It will be followed by some romantic comedy to refresh the palate :cheers: .


and this is the film I really appreciated by Almodovar  there is a depth in it. Big question to ponder about, person's identities....it's not a cinema as an art ( well, it is for sure) but here he goes deeper into psychological and philosophical dimensions .....I don't know if he was conscious about it posing this question or it just happened as an outcome...the later would prove that art normally reveals things or gives a new perspective on a subject....real art is always more than just some interesting allusions to something as in this movie lots of things connecting idea of this movie with Hitchcock, Bunuel and other ones implying horror movie characteristics and at the same time it's not just about different forms of art interconnections sculpture and painting in this movie, etc

What it really shows and gives is insight ...into what human perception can be, how can it react, what and how we perceive.... so in fact it's all about that ....how and what I am as a spectator can see in this movie, even behind those sophisticated analogies and allusions a director creates in this movie or may be it´s due to them I as a viewer can see more can see more precisely....or may be it´s exactly due parallels with horror movie genre that makes me feel more attentive, captures my attention and therefore I see what I see....

and of course a personal drama ( or many dramas, because almost every personage in this movie suffers his-her drama) on a "story" level of the movie so called plot play its part in discovery of a big "identity question" posed in the movie....


----------



## Pugg

Weston said:


> When I was a kid Cleopatra was *the* movie flop of the century. 53 years later I've finally endured it. It is amazingly risque for 1963 and the sets are stunning. Sadly the acting is just so-so. I'm finding Richard Burton and William Shatner (who is not in this film but perhaps should have been) have a lot in common, but I prefer Shatner by far for playing it large. At least my curiosity is finally satisfied after so many decades.


I remember watching this on a film channel , when Liz travels to Egypt, I thought ; that's the way to make a entrée .


----------



## WilliamApocalypse

Not sure if I should mention it but here,

SLC Punk 2 : Punk's Dead

James Merendino is a great director and story teller through his two films of the series. Brings deep thoughts and emotion into it, with nicely chosen actors.

Nicely chosen music honestly. As much as I love Puccini's beautiful opera's and Debussy's and Ravel's vivid Piano works. Punk Rock is the reason I got so heavily involved with music in general.


----------



## Pugg

WilliamApocalypse said:


> Not sure if I should mention it but here,
> 
> SLC Punk 2 : Punk's Dead
> 
> James Merendino is a great director and story teller through his two films of the series. Brings deep thoughts and emotion into it, with nicely chosen actors.
> 
> Nicely chosen music honestly. As much as I love Puccini's beautiful opera's and Debussy's and Ravel's vivid Piano works. Punk Rock is the reason I got so heavily involved with music in general.


Hello WilliamApocalypse , first of all, welcome to TalkClassical .
Have a good time among many music and also movie lovers.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Cheri*: Michelle Pfeiffer, Rupert Friend.
> Older lay, younger man, you figure it out .


*There was a TV adaptation in the early 70s.*


----------



## Guest

As a "favor" to my wife, I went with her to see "The Secret Life of Pets" today. Since I detest animated films, the less said the better.


----------



## DavidA

Jason Bourne

If anyone can tell me what on earth it was about I'd be grateful! Everyone in the cinema I spoke to afterwards seemed to have the same problem!


----------



## znapschatz

Pugg said:


> I remember watching this on a film channel , when Liz travels to Egypt, I thought ; that's the way to make a entrée .


That wink at the end was priceless :tiphat: .


----------



## Guest

DavidA said:


> Jason Bourne
> 
> If anyone can tell me what on earth it was about I'd be grateful! Everyone in the cinema I spoke to afterwards seemed to have the same problem!


Er...which one...there's several films...??


----------



## DavidA

dogen said:


> Er...which one...there's several films...??


The new one called 'Jason Bourne'


----------



## Guest

DavidA said:


> The new one called 'Jason Bourne'


Ah. Not seen that yet. Have you seen the first three? (ignoring the one without Matt Damon - Legacy).


----------



## DavidA

dogen said:


> Ah. Not seen that yet. Have you seen the first three? (ignoring the one without Matt Damon - Legacy).


Yes. This one is much the same. Entertaining but covers much the same ground. Green grass' direction makes it worth seeing.


----------



## Guest

DavidA said:


> Yes. This one is much the same. Entertaining but covers much the same ground. Green grass' direction makes it worth seeing.


OK. It clearly wasn't on my radar! I enjoyed the first three but thought it might have run its course.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Review of Jason Bourne* here.*


----------



## Pugg

Last night a repeat ( as summertime is in my country)of Four Wedding and a Funeral,


----------



## DavidA

Finding Dory - sequel to Finding Nemo which could vers much the same ground. Brilliant animation but you get the feeling (as with Jason Bourne) that you've been there before.


----------



## Vaneyes

Still watching *The Bridge* (TV series Sweden 2011 - 2015, 2017?) via Netflix. Season 3 now.


----------



## Vaneyes

Dr Johnson said:


> Review of Jason Bourne* here.*


"Bourne, Jason Bourne." Naw, that doesn't work.


----------



## Pugg

​Annie Hall.


----------



## Biwa

Short Term 12


----------



## Wood

GODARD: Masculin, Feminin










WOODY ALLEN:

Radio Days

Zelig

A Midsummer Night's Sex Comedy

September

Sleeper

Shadows and Fog

Stardust Memories


----------



## Lensky

*Richard Fleischer*, 1975


----------



## Guest

Pretty good.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Still watching *The Bridge* (TV series Sweden 2011 - 2015, 2017?) via Netflix. Season 3 now.


Are you watching it on DVD? I can't find it on Netflix's streaming.


----------



## SimonNZ

Wood said:


> GODARD: Masculin, Feminin
> 
> WOODY ALLEN:
> 
> Radio Days
> 
> Zelig
> 
> A Midsummer Night's Sex Comedy
> 
> September
> 
> Sleeper
> 
> Shadows and Fog
> 
> Stardust Memories


Masculin/Feminin is probably my favourite Gadard. September is a top 5 Woody Allen, imo, and deserves to be more famous. What did you think of it?


----------



## Pugg

Immortal beloved.


----------



## Lensky

*In my humble opinion, two of the greatest movies about childhood memories ever made *



















_ Closing sequence _


----------



## SimonNZ

Lensky said:


> *In my humble opinion, two of the greatest movies about childhood memories ever made *


Hearty agreement! I was saying on another forum recently that I consider The Long Day Closes the best film of the 90s, and mentioned that long closing shot with the Pro Cantione Antiqua singing.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*A Short Film About Love* dir. Krzysztof Kieślowski, starring Grażyna Szapołowska and Olaf Lubaszenko. A recent present.


----------



## Pugg

​Gus Van Sant: My Own Private Idaho


----------



## Dr Johnson

I watched *this* last night.

Interesting. A little harrowing at times, but you'd expect that. Also some slightly surreal moments, as when when the protagonist kisses the heroine while bullets fly around them in slow motion CGI.


----------



## Aeneas

Haneke's 71 Fragments of a Chronology of Chance


----------



## helenora

*The Birds*


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> *The Birds*


I wish Mr. Hitchcock had the technicians from this days, less wooden birds and cardboard settings.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> I wish Mr. Hitchcock had the technicians from this days, less wooden birds and cardboard settings.


 yes, but it seems I like it even more like that without all that machinery stuff or computerization of our days. But I understand what you mean , it would be more impressive in some way.....

But I like so much "aroma" of those old days where people still wrote their letters by hand using ink, etc. Even the movie isn't horror for me, it's more of a question who are those birds? what are these birds? are they birds? obviously not, only by appearance ( but anyway I don't mean supernatural powers LOL), I mean symbolical content of a movie and the movie is loaded with meaning and symbols.....


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> yes, but it seems I like it even more like that without all that machinery stuff or computerization of our days. But I understand what you mean , it would be more impressive in some way.....
> 
> But I like so much "aroma" of those old days where people still wrote their letters by hand using ink, etc. Even the movie isn't horror for me, it's more of a question who are those birds? what are these birds? are they birds? obviously not, only by appearance ( but anyway I don't mean supernatural powers LOL), I mean symbolical content of a movie and the movie is loaded with meaning and symbols.....


This ( in red) and like even more the writhing , (completely off topic I do send birthday cards handwritten , just like Christmas cards.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> This ( in red) and like even more the writhing , (completely off topic I do send birthday cards handwritten , just like Christmas cards.


oh, sure. off topic, but I didn't care....
good to know, someone still uses handwriting


----------



## Lensky




----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Xenakiboy

I'm watching Mauricio Kagel's awesome film "Ludwig Van"










Haven't watched any movies in months!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

The Imitation Game (2014) dir. Morten Tyldum; Benedict Cumberbatch, Keira Knightley


----------



## Vaneyes

#1 movie *Jason Bourne* (2016)










This man's smiling. He got paid $25M+ for 25 lines of dialogue. And if you like car chases, whatever's left from a $120M budget, will spoil you aplenty.

For sensible folk, wait until a TV showing.


----------



## KenOC

A hilarious teaser for _The Birds_, by Hitchcock himself.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Are you watching it on DVD? I can't find it on Netflix's streaming.


Streaming.

*The Bridge Is Available For Online Streaming In The Following Countries*
*Netherlands*

*Ireland*

*Finland*

*Portugal*

*Switzerland*

*Italy*

*Austria*

*Canada*

*Luxembourg*

*Sweden*

*Norway*

*France*

*Germany*

*Denmark*

*UK*

*Belgium*

*Spain*


----------



## Blancrocher

Matteo Garrone, Tale of Tales (Il racconto dei racconti)

Hilariously bad film by any objective standard, but I enjoyed it nonetheless.


----------



## Pugg

​
The Cure with the late Brad Renfro.


----------



## znapschatz

Wood said:


> GODARD: Masculin, Feminin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOODY ALLEN:
> 
> Radio Days
> 
> Zelig
> 
> A Midsummer Night's Sex Comedy
> 
> September
> 
> Sleeper
> 
> Shadows and Fog
> 
> Stardust Memories


Don't forget *The Purple Rose of Cairo*, one of my favorites, and above all, *Midnight in Paris*.
But there is always business in any of his films that hits me right. *Bananas*, one of his more uneven works, nevertheless has one of my favorite scenes where he, tied to a cross and carried by monks through city streets, runs into another party of monks bearing a cross with someone else on it, and they all fight over the only open parking space on the street. Saw it decades ago. I'm still laughing :lol: .


----------



## Lensky




----------



## Pugg

Harmless fun


----------



## Biwa

Blackmail (1929)

Impressive early film and Hitchcock's first talkie.

Starring Hitch's first "Blonde"... Anny Ondra, who later married the German boxer Max Schmeling.

Hitchcock being Hitch...
http://www.openculture.com/2014/12/alfred-hitchcock-conducts-a-politically-incorrect-sound-test.html


----------



## Lensky




----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Streaming.
> 
> *The Bridge Is Available For Online Streaming In The Following Countries*
> *Netherlands*
> 
> *Ireland*
> 
> *Finland*
> 
> *Portugal*
> 
> *Switzerland*
> 
> *Italy*
> 
> *Austria*
> 
> *Canada*
> 
> *Luxembourg*
> 
> *Sweden*
> 
> *Norway*
> 
> *France*
> 
> *Germany*
> 
> *Denmark*
> 
> *UK*
> 
> *Belgium*
> 
> *Spain*


Great--the US is excluded.


----------



## Pugg

​ Julia Roberts : *The Pelican Brief*


----------



## Spawnofsatan

The Holy Mountain last night:








Simply one of the best movies ever made! The cinematography is legendary


----------



## Merl

Watched this again last night. I've seen it 3 times but still don't fully understand it. Total headf*ck.


----------



## Lensky




----------



## GreenMamba

Merl said:


> Watched this again last night. I've seen it 3 times but still don't fully understand it. Total headf*ck.
> 
> View attachment 87327


Same here. There's a lot written online about the Granger incident and whatnot. The movie seems to hold up. Often these things fall apart when someone realizes the filmmakers didn't plot the whole thing out well enough, but I don't think that's the case here.


----------



## Merl

GreenMamba said:


> Same here. There's a lot written online about the Granger incident and whatnot. The movie seems to hold up. Often these things fall apart when someone realizes the filmmakers didn't plot the whole thing out well enough, but I don't think that's the case here.


There's actually a full explanation of the film online (with illustrations) but I still get lost in the explanation.:lol:


----------



## Pugg

​Never on Sunday / Melina Mercouri.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

*Suicide Squad *(2016) rules! ha ha Anyone here seen it?

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/box-office-suicide-squad-eyes-150-million-weekend-917819


----------



## Vaneyes

*Beat the Devil* (1953), starring Bogart, Jones, Lollobrigida. Directed by Huston. Written by Capote and Huston.


----------



## Vronsky

*Rounders (1998)*










Rounders (1998)
Directed by:John Dahl
Cast: Matt Damon, Edward Norton, Paul Cicero


----------



## DavidA

Robinson Crusoe (with the grandchildren)


----------



## Pugg

Das Leben Leben Der Anderen'.
Intruiging


----------



## Guest

Very intense and superbly done.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Some critics have suggested that Jane Austen was too quick to shy away from difficult subjects (slavery in Mansfield Park being a prime example), but in the film which I watched last night the problem of zombies in late 18th century Britain was looked at squarely and fairly.










Much better than I thought it would be. Recommended.


----------



## Wood

SimonNZ said:


> Masculin/Feminin is probably my favourite Gadard. September is a top 5 Woody Allen, imo, and deserves to be more famous. What did you think of it?


It was great to see a Godard film of that era for the first time. The only one left I think. Despite all of the other great auteurs, I don't think anyone has produced a better series of films than Godard did from 1959 to 1967.

I'm really enjoying going through these Woody Allen films. Seeing them one after the other shows his incredible imagination and originality whilst at the same time his themes are consistent and his persona comes through even when he is not acting.

I enjoyed September, a relatively serious chamber piece. A loves B who loves C who loves D is like the story of my life.  A very strong influence of late Bergman was in this one, but it was still Allen's own. It certainly deserves to be famous, but I found the acting of Sam Waterson to be little better than a second rate BBC dramatist and Dianne Wiest's squeaky voice was also distracting. Still a Class A movie though.


----------



## Poodle

Wood said:


> It was great to see a Godard film of that era for the first time. The only one left I think. Despite all of the other great auteurs, I don't think anyone has produced a better series of films than Godard did from 1959 to 1967.
> 
> I'm really enjoying going through these Woody Allen films. Seeing them one after the other shows his incredible imagination and originality whilst at the same time his themes are consistent and his persona comes through even when he is not acting.
> 
> I enjoyed September, a relatively serious chamber piece. A very strong influence of late Bergman was in this one, but it was still Allen's own. It certainly deserves to be famous, but I found the acting of Sam Waterson to be little better than a second rate BBC dramatist and Dianne Wiest's squeaky voice was also distracting. Still a Class A movie though.


This, plain and simple :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> *Suicide Squad *(2016) rules! ha ha Anyone here seen it?
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/box-office-suicide-squad-eyes-150-million-weekend-917819


My son - a Zack Snyder fan - saw it last night and declared it was pants (he actually said something unprintable!) because it was poorly written.

I told him he should have come with me to see _Star Trek: Beyond _which would at least have enabled him to keep warm in an old cardigan, and ruminate on Simon Pegg: Auteur (now a much in demand screenwriter!)


----------



## Wood

Pugg said:


> I wish Mr. Hitchcock had the technicians from this days, less wooden birds and cardboard settings.


I didn't notice the cardboard birds when I watched the film, only when it was later pointed out. It is very interesting how we see what we expect to see. The birds were real in Tippy Hedren's famous final scene though:






& Hitchcock somewhat sadistically made her do numerous takes of this.


----------



## Wood

znapschatz said:


> Don't forget *The Purple Rose of Cairo*, one of my favorites, and above all, *Midnight in Paris*.
> But there is always business in any of his films that hits me right. *Bananas*, one of his more uneven works, nevertheless has one of my favorite scenes where he, tied to a cross and carried by monks through city streets, runs into another party of monks bearing a cross with someone else on it, and they all fight over the only open parking space on the street. Saw it decades ago. I'm still laughing :lol: .


Since I posted above, I have watched;

The Purple Rose of Cairo

Manhattan

Melinda and Melinda

Bananas sounds hilarious, it is in my pile still to watch. I enjoyed Sleeper from the same period and always recall the Orgasmatron for some reason.


----------



## Poodle

Was very good :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Very intense and superbly done.


Helen Mirren is a class of here own .


----------



## Poodle

Pugg said:


> Helen Mirren is a class of here own .


+1 this :tiphat: .....


----------



## Sloe

I have seen Tusk a film about a selfish man that is taken into captivity by a mad man that wants to turn him into a walrus.

The Maze Runner a film about a young man that wakes up imprisoned together with some other young men and the only way to get out is to go through a gigantic labyrinth:










The girl turns up later in the film.


----------



## Chronochromie

My fourth Herzog film (after Aguirre, Fitzcarraldo and Cobra Verde). Not since I watched Aguirre a year or so ago have I been as impressed by a movie, it moved me and got me thinking. Admittedly I haven't watched that many, but after seeing this one I want to make up for it. Already have 80+ movies on my to-watch list...

And not having listened to Pachelbel's Canon in years, I actually (surprisingly) enjoyed its use in this film.


----------



## GreenMamba

^^^^^^

You have to try Stroszek


----------



## aglayaepanchin

I just watched Ingmar Bergman's Autumn Sonata. It's about a pianist who visits her daughter after seven years of not seeing each other. A great film, Bergman at his finest, I strongly recommend!


----------



## Poodle

Sloe said:


> I have seen Tusk a film about a selfish man that is taken into captivity by a mad man that wants to turn him into a walrus.
> 
> The Maze Runner a film about a young man that wakes up imprisoned together with some other young men and the only way to get out is to go through a gigantic labyrinth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl turns up later in the film.


Did you like it???


----------



## Sloe

Poodle said:


> Did you like it???


I liked maze runner somewhat. 
Tusk was entertaining sometimes but the film was too much.


----------



## Chronochromie

GreenMamba said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> You have to try Stroszek


For sure, among those 80+ films there's every Herzog I haven't watched yet up to Where the Green Ants Dream (1984).


----------



## Pugg

​
Falkenberg Farewell


----------



## Pugg

​
Bridget Jones volume 2, it stops here .


----------



## Wood

VADIM, MALLE & FELLINI; Spirits of the dead (Poe)

Prodromides wrote the score for the opener, filmed in Brittany, but the best of the three was Fellini's portion starring a drunk and drugged Terence Stamp.


----------



## Buoso

Finding Dory. Although not at stellar as the original still a very good Pixar film with a decent score.


----------



## Chordalrock

Dracula Untold (2014)

I'll give three out of five stars. Better movie than I expected. 

After I finished watching this, I was ready to bet this was an indie film. I have almost never seen a half-decent Hollywood movie from any decade, so I thought this probably wasn't a Hollywood production. Turns out I was right.


----------



## helenora

yes, I'm in Hitchcock these days


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> yes, I'm in Hitchcock these days


Good story this


----------



## Pugg

​
Making Love.
Touching story .


----------



## Barbebleu

Tarantino - Hateful Eight. A little beauty.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> Making Love.
> Touching story .


Pun intended?


----------



## Lensky

Pugg said:


> ​
> Making Love.
> Touching story .


Maybe not a masterpiece, but it is / was a good and emotional movie to watch

And the theme song by Roberta Flack is such a beautiful song, isn't it?

[video=dailymotion;xrbghs]https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xrbghs_roberta-flack-makin-love-w-lyrics-1982_music?GK_FACEBOOK_OG_HTML5=1[/video]

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x...ve-w-lyrics-1982_music?GK_FACEBOOK_OG_HTML5=1


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Pun intended?


None whatsoever.:angel:
My life is not that complicated, thank goodness.


----------



## Pugg

​Nothing exiting at all.


----------



## Pugg

Lensky said:


> Maybe not a masterpiece, but it is / was a good and emotional movie to watch
> 
> And the theme song by Roberta Flack is such a beautiful song, isn't it?
> 
> [video=dailymotion;xrbghs]https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xrbghs_roberta-flack-makin-love-w-lyrics-1982_music?GK_FACEBOOK_OG_HTML5=1[/video]
> 
> https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x...ve-w-lyrics-1982_music?GK_FACEBOOK_OG_HTML5=1


Seeing the time it was made in, I do think it helped quit a few people also.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Red (1994) The last film from The Three Color Trilogy by Kieslowski. Great trilogy. I want to listen more Van Bundemayer music, though I know he's a fictional composer.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Operation Petticoat *(1959), starring Cary Grant and Tony Curtis. Directed by Blake Edwards. Written by Stanley Shapiro and Maurice Richlin.


----------



## Pugg

Felt asleep halfway .


----------



## Potiphera

The last big Cinema film I watched was Gandhi, played by Ben Kingsley. 
On TV, Martin Chuzzlwit, 1994. War & Peace, 2008. I'm not really a big movie goer.


----------



## Sloe

Potiphera said:


> The last big Cinema film I watched was Gandhi, played by Ben Kingsley.
> On TV, Martin Chuzzlwit, 1994. War & Peace, 2008. I'm not really a big movie goer.


The last film I saw with Ben Kingsley was Iron Man 3. It was entertaining and Ben Kingsley was funny as the Mandarin.


----------



## Pugg

​
The Devil's own, Ford and Pitt in top form.


----------



## Dr Johnson

A very enjoyable western with Kiefer and Donald Sutherland.


----------



## Vronsky

*The Count of Monte Cristo (2002)*










The Count of Monte Cristo (2002)
Directed by: Kevin Reynolds
Cast: Jim Caviezel, Guy Pearce, Richard Harris


----------



## LarryShone

Star Trek Beyond at our new multiplex. Excellent


----------



## Pugg

*A Late Quartet* Very moving.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> *A Late Quartet* Very moving.


cool! will watch it.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> cool! will watch it.


You won't be disappointed, promise .


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> You won't be disappointed, promise .


yes, and I' deviate from Hitchcock for awhile , so sorry for Philip S. Hoffman that his career ended that early....


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> yes, and I' deviate from Hitchcock for awhile , so sorry for Philip S. Hoffman that his career ended that early....


As Frank use to sing, : That's life .

I did order The 39 steps by the way.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Hang em High with Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Guest

It turned out to be a 3-part mini-series, not a movie, but _The Company_ was very good.


----------



## Polyphemus

Went on a Larry McMurty journey and watched in sequence :-

Gunmans Walk
Comanche Moon
Lonesome Dove
Return To LonesomeDove
Streets Of Laredo.

Terrific yarns all.

Sadly speaking there was a follow up series called 'Lonesome Dove - The Outlaw Years' which follows Newt Coll's career after he left the ranch in 'Return To Lonesome Dove'.
Avoid like the plague, this has a production value of '0' the acting is abysmal and it appears to have been filmed in a Canadian mud bath.
After the stellar highs of Duval and Tommy Lee Jones to see this western epic reduced to the amateurish mish mash of 'The Outlaw Years' is indeed regretable.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Crying Game* (1992), starring Rea, Davidson, Richardson, Whitaker, Dunbar. Written & Directed by Neil Jordan ('Michael Collins', 'The Good Thief'). Not the shocker it was during its original release, but it remains a good film on many fronts.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Vaneyes said:


> *The Crying Game* (1992), starring Rea, Davidson, Richardson, Whitaker, Dunbar. Written & Directed by Neil Jordan ('Michael Collins', 'The Good Thief'). Not the shocker it was during its original release, but it remains a good film on many fronts.


Have you seen Angel, another film by Neil Jordan starring Stephen Rea?


----------



## LarryShone

Pugg said:


> *A Late Quartet* Very moving.


Saw that last year. Very good film!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vronsky said:


> The Count of Monte Cristo (2002)
> Directed by: Kevin Reynolds
> Cast: Jim Caviezel, Guy Pearce, Richard Harris


One of the few films that was better than the book.


----------



## Polyphemus

Dr Johnson said:


> Have you seen Angel, another film by Neil Jordan starring Stephen Rea?


Angel was Jotrdan's directorial debut with the assistance of John Boorman. Boorman encouraged the young Jordan and they worked together on Boorman's Ecalibur.It should be added that Stephen Rae was in quite a lot of Jordan's movies.


----------



## Barbebleu

Bridge of Spies. Tom Hanks and Mark Rylance are both excellent in this very good film. Well worth a watch.


----------



## Vaneyes

Dr Johnson said:


> Have you seen Angel, another film by Neil Jordan starring Stephen Rea?


No, I haven't seen Jordan's first, *Angel* (1982). I've seen *Michael Collins* (1996)--good supporters in Rea, Quinn, and Richman. I'd tired of stars Neeson and Roberts at that point. Also, the big turkey *We're No Angels *(1989), with De Niro and Penn.


----------



## Vaneyes

Barbebleu said:


> Bridge of Spies. Tom Hanks and Mark Rylance are both excellent in this very good film. Well worth a watch.


God bless our *Tom Hanks *(b. 1956).Coming soon to a theatre near you...


----------



## Pugg

*Besieged* (1998) Wonderful film


----------



## Pugg

​
I do like those films with trained animals. 
*Brothers of the Wind.*


----------



## helenora

and I'm on my way through his movies


----------



## Vaneyes

*Midnight Cowboy *(1969), starring Hoffman, Voight, Miles. Directed by John Schlesenger. Screenplay by Waldo Salt.


----------



## KenOC

Watched No Country for Old Men tonight. Now I'm seriously disturbed.


----------



## Chordalrock

KenOC said:


> Watched No Country for Old Men tonight. Now I'm seriously disturbed.


Showing evil as a deviation, a freak, a rarity, isn't disturbing. Try something that makes you realise it is the rule, shows it as something that always wins, as an inevitability. Now that would be disturbing. (People like living in their own fantasy worlds, so I'm not sure there is any movie or TV show that would portray evil in that manner. True Detective takes a few steps in that direction and I recommend it. Perhaps there's something even better that I just don't know about or can't think of.)


----------



## LarryShone

No Country for old Men IS certainly a disturbing film


----------



## Vaneyes

Bardem does good villain.


----------



## Sloe

LarryShone said:


> No Country for old Men IS certainly a disturbing film


I agree but the scenography is great.

The last film I saw was "All These Women" and artsy slap stick comedy by Ingmar Bergman from 1964.
Ingmar Bergman´s first film in colour.
The film is set in the 1920:ies and is about a snooty man played by Jarl Kulle who is doing research for a biography about a famous cellist.

It was in fact an entertaining film that made me laugh a few times.


----------



## Vronsky

*The Name of the Rose (1986)*










The Name of the Rose (1986)
Directed by: Jean-Jacques Annaud 
Cast: Sean Connery, Christian Slater, Helmut Qualtinger


----------



## znapschatz

helenora said:


> cool! will watch it.


You'll love it!


----------



## LarryShone

Vronsky said:


> The Name of the Rose (1986)
> Directed by: Jean-Jacques Annaud
> Cast: Sean Connery, Christian Slater, Helmut Qualtinger


The author of which book died earlier this year.


----------



## Vronsky

LarryShone said:


> The author of which book died earlier this year.


Yes, I know, that's Umberto Eco. Great writer. The film is also good.


----------



## Lensky




----------



## helenora

znapschatz said:


> You'll love it!


why did you like it?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

LarryShone said:


> The author of which book died earlier this year.


That was a great movie.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
_J'ai tué ma mère / I killed my mother._
Xavier Dolan ; the wonder boy from Canadian film.


----------



## Balthazar

*Seven Days in May* (1964)

Rod Serling wrote the script about a planned military coup of the US during the Cold War. (I tend to watch a lot of politics-themed films during election season.)

With Burt Lancaster, Kirk Douglas, Frederic March, and Ava Gardner.


----------



## Polyphemus

Balthazar said:


> *Seven Days in May* (1964)
> 
> Rod Serling wrote the script about a planned military coup of the US during the Cold War. (I tend to watch a lot of politics-themed films during election season.)
> 
> With Burt Lancaster, Kirk Douglas, Frederic March, and Ava Gardner.


Truly a great movie with all the stellar cast in top form.


----------



## Pugg

Whilst baby sitting( a 4 and 6 years old) " our neighbours kids till their parents return home last night.


----------



## Polyphemus

I watched 'The Bounty' satisfied that it was the closest that the movie industry came in any of its four versions of this episode. The film is certainly more sympathetic to William Bligh and closer to the truth. That Bligh had his faults is not in Question, being fastidious to the nth degree and demanding a high level of performance from his officers and crew. He was not prone to flogging his crew as suggested by the Trevor Howard or Charles Laughton versions, rather he was more interested in their health and wellbeing, believing that these considerations were more condusive to the successful outcome of their mission. It should also be remembered that in the 18th century a ship's captain was pretty well 'God' on board ship. His achievement of the open boat voyage subsequent to the mutiny is a testament to his abilities as a navigator and his man management skills.
All in all a good movie with Anthony Hopkins as Bligh giving as usual a typically high level of performance. 
For anyone further interested in this oft misrepresented episode in maritime history allow me to recommend " The Bounty, The True Story Of the Mutiny On The Bounty" by Caroline Alexander. This book is a masterpiece of painstaking research and also reveals that the Admiralty did nothing to protect Bligh's reputation.


----------



## DavidA

Took grandchildren to see:

Pete's Dragon - delightful with a wonderful dragon

Finding Dory - absolutely delightful sequel to 'Finding Nemo'

Both highly recommended for kids during holidays.


----------



## Pugg

​Like Crazy, with the late Anton Yelchin.


----------



## Guest

More fiction than non, but Cheadle was amazing.


----------



## helenora




----------



## Vronsky

*Deep Cover (1992)*










Deep Cover (1992)
Directed by: Bill Duke
Cast: Laurence Fishburne, Jeff Goldblum, Charles Martin Smith


----------



## Blancrocher

Pedro Almodóvar, _Tie Me Up! Tie Me Down!_


----------



## Balthazar

*Good Night, and Good Luck* (2005)

David Strathairn stars as newsman Edward R. Murrow taking on Senator Joseph McCarthy at the height of the Red Scare.

Excellent acting by the whole cast including George Clooney, Patricia Clarkson, Robert Downey, Jr., Jeff Daniels, and Frank Langella. Directed and co-written by Clooney.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Napoleon Dynamite.*
Harmless entertainment


----------



## Guest

Balthazar said:


> *Good Night, and Good Luck* (2005)
> 
> David Strathairn stars as newsman Edward R. Murrow taking on Senator Joseph McCarthy at the height of the Red Scare.
> 
> Excellent acting by the whole cast including George Clooney, Patricia Clarkson, Robert Downey, Jr., Jeff Daniels, and Frank Langella. Directed and co-written by Clooney.


One of my favorite movies. It's nice to go back to a time when TV anchors and news people had some integrity.


----------



## Guest

Not normally my type of movie, but my wife wanted to see it. Not as bad as I feared, not as good as I hoped.


----------



## znapschatz

Pugg said:


> Whilst baby sitting( a 4 and 6 years old) " our neighbours kids till their parents return home last night.


My first movie, saw it when I was 4 years old. So sad when his mama died, but also at the end when Bambi grew up and left childhood. I wanted Bambi to be a juvenile forever. Adulthood didn't seem to be as much fun. It turns out I was wrong about that.


----------



## Pugg

znapschatz said:


> My first movie, saw it when I was 4 years old.


My "guests" where 6 & 8 years, asking for more now.


----------



## znapschatz

helenora said:


> why did you like it?


*A Late Quartet* is a well made, well acted film about the lives of musicians. Although not one myself, I can relate to the issues explored in this story.


----------



## Pugg

​
Jagten ( The Hunt)
Got mixed reviews, breathtaking though.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​
> Jagten ( The Hunt)
> Got mixed reviews, breathtaking though.


oh, one of my favorite! one of very few movies with substance.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> oh, one of my favourite! one of very few movies with substance.


Great minds and all that .....


----------



## Guest

This was quite harrowing and unpleasant, but very well done. The perspective shown here is pretty much how the entire movie is filmed!


----------



## kartikeys

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1439578/
When we were boys


----------



## Blancrocher

Seven Samurai, dir. Akira Kurosawa

I'd forgotten how wild the character played by Toshirô Mifune is.


----------



## znapschatz

There was a US redo of this film called *The Magnificent Seven*. It is not a bad movie, but if you have any interest in seeing it, do so before viewing *Seven Samurai*. Otherwise, you will be dissatisfied with it, as the original is so good.


----------



## Vaneyes

I didn't finish the trailer. It's now official, Ben Hur (2016) is a bomb.

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...e-squad-ben-hur-kubo-20160819-snap-story.html


----------



## KenOC

Actually the trailer looks pretty good to me. But RT sez 29% so....


----------



## Pugg

Mommy, by Xavier Dolan.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Inland Empire* (2006) written & dir. David Lynch
Laura Dern, Justin Theroux, Harry Dean Stanton, Grace Zabriskie, Jeremy Irons, Karolina Gruszka, Peter J. Lucas, Krzysztof Majchrzak, Julia Ormond and Diane Ladd.

A film structured like a piece of expressionistic classical music! Formally very interesting; I guess some of the main themes might concern the difficulty of knowing what is real, what is happening, what is going on in the minds of other people, and what is going on in our own.


----------



## Pugg

​
The Madness of King George.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> One of my favorite movies. It's nice to go back to a time *when TV anchors* and news people *had some integrity.*


NBC's Brian Williams, a recent example for the nots.


----------



## Guest

[/url]


----------



## Miles120

I heard Ben hur was rubbish aswell. In two minds if I should venture out to see it?

The last two biblical movies- noah and moses- were so inaccurate and white washed it has put me off Hollywood movies of biblical figures


----------



## GreenMamba

Hell or High Water (2016). A couple of brothers rob banks in west Texas. Jeff Bridges plays a Texas Ranger trying to chase them down (a bit like his character in True Grit). I liked it, but perhaps not quite as much as the critics and fans to date.


----------



## Vaneyes

Miles120 said:


> I heard Ben hur was rubbish aswell. In two minds if I should venture out to see it?
> 
> The last two biblical movies- noah and moses- were so inaccurate and white washed *it has put me off Hollywood movies of biblical figures*


Who yuh gonna call? Tom Hanks, of course. And a heroic female role, if need be, can be invented for ...you guessed it...Meryl Streep.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Revolutionary Road *

Nice to see those two working together.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Revolutionary Road (2008)*
> 
> Nice to see those two working together.


Based on the critically acclaimed 1961 novel "Revolutionary Road" by Richard Yates (1926 - 1992).

Related:

http://bostonreview.net/stewart-onan-the-lost-world-of-richard-yates


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Based on the critically acclaimed 1961 novel "Revolutionary Road" by Richard Yates (1926 - 1992).
> 
> Related:
> 
> http://bostonreview.net/stewart-onan-the-lost-world-of-richard-yates


I just ordered it, I am always curious and want compare the two.


----------



## helenora

Traverso said:


> [/url]


where did you get a Thai version?  just curious


----------



## Pugg

​Arrived yesterday, newly restored, seems to be okay.


----------



## helenora

futuristic and with Schubert´s Trio at the background


----------



## Guest

helenora said:


> where did you get a Thai version?  just curious


Is that what it is? :tiphat: It's just a picture from the internet.:tiphat:


----------



## helenora

Traverso said:


> Is that what it is? :tiphat: It's just a picture from the internet.:tiphat:


ok, no problem. the picture of one poster was in Thai.


----------



## Ingélou

Toy Story 1 - and 2 - and 3. We have been glutting ourselves on the Boxed Set. But aren't they all brilliant? I love the little parodies and allusions.


----------



## Wood

Miles120 said:


> I heard Ben hur was rubbish aswell. In two minds if I should venture out to see it?
> 
> The last two biblical movies- noah and moses- were so inaccurate and white washed it has put me off Hollywood movies of biblical figures


I wouldn't even make it to the start of a Hollywood biblical film. Try Pasolini's Gospel According to Matthew, it is remarkable.


----------



## Wood

Sloe said:


> The last film I saw was "All These Women" and artsy slap stick comedy by Ingmar Bergman from 1964.
> Ingmar Bergman´s first film in colour.
> The film is set in the 1920:ies and is about a snooty man played by Jarl Kulle who is doing research for a biography about a famous cellist.
> 
> It was in fact an entertaining film that made me laugh a few times.


Fine film. Last night I watched Bergman's Saraband, this time about a young up and coming cellist. Slap, stick and comedy are not words that could be remotely associated with this Class A sequel to Scenes From a Marriage.










Liv Ullman must be the greatest lifetime actress, and the only one I'm aware of who hasn't had her face mutilated:


----------



## cwarchc

Kontrapunctus said:


> This was quite harrowing and unpleasant, but very well done. The perspective shown here is pretty much how the entire movie is filmed!


Watched this myself a couple of days ago

Very humbling


----------



## Wood

Greta Garbo kicks off.






'Go, you defrocked man of God!'


----------



## Guest

On a hot evening what could be more appropriate ......


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> On a hot evening what could be more appropriate ......


This is so spooky, did the shame last night watching this.


----------



## helenora

as a post above here it is with Paul Newman as well


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> as a post above here it is with Paul Newman as well


He was quiet a looker in his days, wasn't he.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> He was quiet a looker in his days, wasn't he.


quite 

still was watching this because of a story. It's a bit long for me. It was the forst time watching this movie, I didn't know that it was nominated for Academy award in different categories.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> He was quiet a looker in his days, wasn't he.


Yes, he was.


----------



## Pugg

This will do him more justice.


----------



## Guest

I really had a good evening watching "the cat" The hustler is also a very fine picture.A very fine actor.
The long hot summer and off course "Cool hand luke .


----------



## Vaneyes

Traverso said:


> I really had a good evening watching "the cat" The hustler is also a very fine picture.A very fine actor.
> The long hot summer and off course "Cool Hand Luke .


One of my faves, *Cool Hand Luke* (1967). That Florida sun searing the chain gangs...made me feel like I was there. Good directing, Stuart Rosenberg. As well as everything else. A true classic, that after each viewing, gets your mind right.

Looking forward to watching the Blu-ray version. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Adventure in colonial India. 1959


----------



## GreenMamba

Bertolucci's The Conformist (1970). If nothing else, one of the greatest looking films you'll ever see.


----------



## Pugg

If you do like a bit of tension................


----------



## Guest

The dog was far and away the best actor!


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> The dog was far and away the best actor!


True of so many films, to include Old Yeller the Dog, Clyde the Orangutan, Orangey the Cat. Human actors are always on upstaging notice, when paired in a scene with an animal.

I do think the talking factor has degraded the animal acting profession somewhat. 

Patsy Award winners...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PATSY_Award


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> True of so many films, to include Old Yeller the Dog, Clyde the Orangutan, Orangey the Cat. Human actors are always on upstaging notice, when paired in a scene with an animal.
> 
> I do think the talking factor has degraded the animal acting profession somewhat.
> 
> Patsy Award winners...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PATSY_Award


Max didn't talk, and I wish Thomas Haden Church hadn't either!


----------



## Wood

Last film I haven't watched: Amazon have just sent me a film which has the same title as the one I ordered, but in fact is a totally different film, 30 years younger, and the genre is Brazilian gay porn.


----------



## Vaneyes

Wood said:


> Last film I haven't watched: Amazon have just sent me a film which has the same title as the one I ordered, but in fact is a totally different film, 30 years younger, and the genre is Brazilian gay porn.


"I think you may have been severely damaged by that grievous Amazon action."


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Max didn't talk, and I wish *Thomas Haden Church* hadn't either!


He was good in *Sideways* (2004). Can't win 'em all.


----------



## Guest

VALMONT,LIKE TO SEE IT AGAIN.


----------



## Vaneyes

Traverso said:


> VALMONT,LIKE TO SEE IT AGAIN.


What's he kissing? Lemme get my glasses.


----------



## Vaneyes

I've not seen *Burton & Taylor* (2013 BBC-TV movie). Any good? I was shocked the other day when I saw a still of Helena Bonham Carter for this film. Alas, ravishing moment vanished when I saw the trailer. She resembled Delta Burke more than Liz. A few pounds lighter, of course.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> What's he kissing? Lemme get my glasses.


 Curiosity kills the cat !


----------



## Pugg

​
Arrived yesterday: The Danish Girl.

Eddie Redmayne was robbed from an Oscar.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Excellent thriller.


----------



## Blancrocher

View attachment 88304


Re-viewed this one after many years. Great as I'd remembered. Makes me sorry I missed Godard's recent 3D movie, Goodbye to Language, while it was in (some) theaters.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

_Kubo and the Two Strings_

Excellent movie that's for children and adults, excellent animation and a great, moving story. 5/5


----------



## helenora

good old movies


----------



## Guest

I'm gonna watch it this evening in bluray.



















Perhaps this will give some harmful pleasure.


----------



## helenora

hahaha. good idea anyway


----------



## Guest

_Youth_--turned it off after about 20 minutes. Parts seemed weird just for weird's sake.


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> _Youth_--turned it off after about 20 minutes. Parts seemed weird just for weird's sake.


It's a pity that they have not the patience to tune in and let it come.I hope that they have not the same problem with you.:lol:


----------



## Guest

Traverso said:


> It's a pity that they have not the patience to tune in and let it come.I hope that they have not the same problem with you.:lol:


Who are/is "they"?


----------



## Sloe

The Walk a film about Philippe Petite´s line walking between the twin towers at World Trade Center in New York 1974:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

Sloe said:


> The Walk a film about Philip Petite´s line walking between the towers at World Trade Center in New York in 1974:


*Man on Wire* (2008) at YT, and I was glad to be able to fast-forward.


----------



## GreenMamba

I haven't seen The Walk, but the documentary *Man On Wire* on the same topic was superb.


----------



## eorrific

Kind Hearts and Coronets, the one with Alec Guinness. A riot.


----------



## KenOC

eorrific said:


> Kind Hearts and Coronets, the one with Alec Guinness. A riot.


Those old Ealing Studios movies were real hoots. My other favorites are The Main in the White Suit, The Ladykillers (the original and by far the best), and The Lavender Hill Mob.


----------



## Guest

: :


Kontrapunctus said:


> Who are/is "they"?[/QUOT
> I was thinking that you were talking about your grandchildren but I could be wrong.,no offence intended..


----------



## Pugg

Diana "Princes of Wales", her last two years, wast of time.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Some amusing moments, the best being Bill Murray singing Smoke On The Water to a group of bemused Afghan villagers.


----------



## znapschatz

Sloe said:


> The Walk a film about Philippe Petite´s line walking between the twin towers at World Trade Center in New York 1974:


I haven't seen this film yet, but it is on my liszt. However, the earlier documentary about this exploit, *Man On Wire*, was truly engrossing and had a great narrative structure. You might want to see this before viewing *The Walk*.


----------



## znapschatz

KenOC said:


> Those old Ealing Studios movies were real hoots. My other favorites are The Main in the White Suit, The Ladykillers (the original and by far the best), and The Lavender Hill Mob.


Completely agree. Seriously, for those who have not seen them, don't miss out. These are cinematic masterpieces, and falling down funny.


----------



## Sloe

znapschatz said:


> I haven't seen this film yet, but it is on my liszt. However, the earlier documentary about this exploit, *Man On Wire*, was truly engrossing and had a great narrative structure. You might want to see this before viewing *The Walk*.


I had no idea before Philippe Petite was before I saw this film but it was good anyway.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Gene Wilder* (1933 - 2016) R.I.P.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/08/29/entertainment/gene-wilder-dead/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Sloe said:


> I had no idea before Philippe Petite was before I saw this film but it was good anyway.


Did *The Walk* include Petite's relationship and one-nighter? I thought those were handled awkwardly in *Man on a Wire*.


----------



## Ingélou

I have seen this film many times as I used to teach the novel at A-level. But I don't get sick of it - it's a classic: so funny, so poignant, so beautiful, so well-acted & scripted. Taggart & I enjoyed the evening.


----------



## Sloe

Vaneyes said:


> Did *The Walk* include Petite's relationship and one-nighter? I thought those were handled awkwardly in *Man on a Wire*.


No it is almost excursively about his desire to walk between the Twin Towers.


----------



## Ingélou

On Friday night we watched this - the video, because we enjoyed it so much the first time we saw it, on TV.
It was even better than we remembered - so clever, and so funny.


----------



## Ingélou

On Saturday we watched one of my favourite films, the 1967 adaptation of one of my favourite Hardy novels. Julie Christie's make up - black rimmed eyes, pale lipstick - is too sixties-ish, but apart from that, I love it. All the main characters are so well-done, the photography is beautiful, the story compelling & often funny. A bonus for me is the folk-songs & Dave Swarbrick's fiddling. Lovely!


----------



## Wood

Two fine films Ingelou, I enjoyed both books too.

I saw Gene Wilder at the weekend in Woody Allen's EYWTKASBWATA

The film was a bit weak but his performance was remarkable. I don't think anyone in the business has done sheeplove better.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

Wood said:


> Two fine films Ingelou, I enjoyed both books too.
> 
> I saw Gene Wilder at the weekend in Woody Allen's EYWTKASBWATA
> 
> The film was a bit weak but his performance was remarkable. I don't think anyone in the business has done sheeplove better.


Please show the suspenders and stockings next time.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ingélou said:


> I have seen this film many times as I used to teach the novel at A-level. But I don't get sick of it - it's a classic: so funny, so poignant, so beautiful, so well-acted & scripted. Taggart & I enjoyed the evening.


Alan Bates was/is marvelous. *Women in Love* (1969), another. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
The Beach/ DiCaprio.


----------



## Belowpar

Wiener-Dog.

Avoid. It's a looooong 90mins. 

Life is ++++, people are horrible and then they die. But I knew that!
Re the ++++, what is the current obseesion with this in films?


----------



## Pugg

Belowpar said:


> Wiener-Dog.
> 
> Avoid. It's a looooong 90mins.
> 
> Life is ++++, people are horrible and then they die. But I knew that!
> Re the ++++, what is the current obsession with this in films?


There are other vieuws Belowpar 

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/wiener_dog/


----------



## Barbebleu

Mel Brooks' Young Frankenstein with a stellar cast headed by the incomparable Gene Wilder. Still hilarious after all these years. Hadn't watched it in about ten years and still found it laugh out loud funny. 

"Abby Normal?"

"He vass my boyfriend!"

The superb Putting on the Ritz scene with the wonderful Peter Boyle. 

I could go on but just watch it and save me the bother!


----------



## Wood

Belowpar said:


> Wiener-Dog.
> 
> Avoid. It's a looooong 90mins.
> 
> Life is ++++, people are horrible and then they die. But I knew that!
> Re the ++++, what is the current obsession with this in films?


Because the films are ++++?

With quality films, however depressing they may be (I'm mainly thinking of Fassbinder & Bergman) there is always something which is life affirming too.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Notting Hill.*
Lovely film.


----------



## Belowpar

I feel I know a little bit about you guys and thats why this thread is interestring. 

Re the Rotten Tomatoes Weiner-Dog, there's a huge difference between the views of the Critics and the Audience. Now I doubt many of that audience went there expecting an action movie so why the difference? Well it looks like an art movie, it moves at the pace of an art movie and there's precious few of those about these days. But I'm on the side of those busy folk who paid out their own money during a busy working week and sat there bemused. The house was half empty and the discussion on the way out was very muted. I failed to see what was life affirming and was a little bored. Another black comedy where the only laughs I heard were at the amount of ++++.

I hope some of you do watch this and find something worthwhile that I missed and report back. It's not the worst film I've ever seen and on the plus side it's only 90 mins long!


----------



## Pugg

​
If you do like some tension and sensation:
*Turbulence. *
Not to be watched on Christmas eve.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Holy Hell *(2016), CNN Films tonight.






http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/01/a...ay-holy-hell-and-ground-zero-rising.html?_r=0

http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/01/us/holy-hell-buddhafield-searching-for-michel/index.html

http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/...nted-22-years-inside-a-sadistic-cult-20160527

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/holy-hell/sundance-documentary-buddhafield-cult-reaction/


----------



## hpowders

Kinky Boots

Simply wonderful!

(An hpowders platinum selection).


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> If you do like some tension and sensation:
> *Turbulence. *
> Not to be watched on Christmas eve.


I liked Ray for a liotta years. His last several outings haven't been too stellar, though.* Goodfellas *(1990) Henry Hill, a role of a lifetime. Hoping for a comeback, Ray.


----------



## Vaneyes

Wood, I can't wait around any longer.


----------



## hpowders

If pinned to a wall, I would have to say that Gene Wilder was my favorite actor of modern times. Nobody moved me more.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> If pinned to a wall, I would have to say that Gene Wilder was my favorite actor of modern times. Nobody moved me more.


I love the synergy of Wilder and Madeline Kahn. IIRC three films together.


----------



## hpowders

Yesterday I put in to rent Silver Streak. I hope I have to wait a long time to get it. That alone would be a fine tribute to the late great Gene Wilder.


----------



## Vaneyes

*House of Cards* (1990 - '96, BBC trilogy via Netflix), starring Ian Richardson, Diane Fletcher, Nick Brimble. Directed by
Paul Seed.

This is my third go-around for this series. I still thoroughly enjoy it.

IMDb trivia: The french half-glasses which Urquhart wears were bought personally by Ian Richardson, as he thought they would be perfect for his character. He didn't send the receipt to the BBC after the series as he wanted to keep them.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> Yesterday I put in to rent Silver Streak. I hope I have to wait a long time to get it. That alone would be a fine tribute to the late great Gene Wilder.


And four years later with Pryor in *Stir Crazy* (1980). Surprisingly directed by Sidney Poitier.


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> This is my third go-around for this series. I still thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## helenora

Last movie was this one :









didn't expect much from it, and yes, I was right....knowing from the first 10 min how it will develop and end....and watch the rest an hour and a half just to prove it was exactly as you as a "viewer" expected and predicted it....hm....

don't know what are reviews...


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Olympus Has Fallen


----------



## Pugg

​
*A Beautiful Mind*
2001


----------



## Guest

I highly recommend this.


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


>


Related from 2:35 at this link. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

A fine picture.


----------



## Vaneyes

Traverso said:


> A fine picture.


FWIW I was recently reading The Selected Letters of William Styron (edited by his wife Rose). Critically, he had nothing much good to say about Thomas Wolfe. Hemingway fared better. F. Scott Fitzgerald fared the best, which surprised me. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
Wonderful film, must see ; Boyhood.
Made in 44 days spanning a time period of 12 years


----------



## Xenakiboy

Pugg said:


> ​
> Wonderful film, must see ; Boyhood.
> Made in 44 days spanning a time period of 12 years


That film is way too atonal for me, probably because it was made in 12 years!!!


----------



## Pugg

​
Good watch, racism is from all times .


----------



## Guest

5 stars.


----------



## Vaneyes

Via Netflix, *The Judge *(2014), starring Downey Jr., Duvall, Thornton. Dysfunctional family gather for a funeral, only to be confronted by more trauma. A tired plot is reason enough to miss this film.

Billy Bob Thornton makes a surprise appearance, to join his old buddy from *Sling Blade* (1996). And 1996 is about when Robert Duvall should've retired.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Xaltotun

Chaplin: _Limelight._

Another one of those deceptively simple films I think! Rather marvelous, too.


----------



## Pugg

​White Squall / 1996 
2 stars


----------



## helenora

what a photo!

*Sunset boulevard. Billy Wilder*


----------



## DavidA

Woody Allen's new film Cafe Society. Not much plot but beautifully done.


----------



## Pugg

​
The Intouchables.
Wonderful film, 4 stars


----------



## Vaneyes

*Hugh O'Brian* dead at 91.

:angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

Finally watched the *Downton Abbey* finale. Funny, how all were at each others throats until the last episode, when all was made whole. Lame ending, as these things usually are.


----------



## kartikeys

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4392438/

La passion d'Augustine


----------



## Pugg

4:50 from Paddington


----------



## Atrahasis

*Des Hommes et des Dieux (2010)*
Of Gods and Men









*Exquisite film!
10/10*


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Finally watched the *Downton Abbey* finale. Funny, how all were at each others throats until the last episode, when all was made whole. Lame ending, as these things usually are.


We had it on T.V. at Christmas, completely forgotten already .


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> 4:50 from Paddington


why not with Joan Hickson?


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> why not with Joan Hickson?


NO......this is so original, kind of amateurish.


----------



## Vaneyes

helenora said:


> why not with Joan Hickson?


*Joan Hickson* (1906 - 1998) rules.

:angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> We had it on T.V. at Christmas, completely forgotten already .


Characters I liked (below). The rest I wanted to punch in the face.


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Sloe

Pugg said:


> ​


I prefer Vampire Diaries.


----------



## Vronsky

*Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas (1998)*










Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas (1998)
Cast: Johnny Depp, Benicio del Toro
Directed by: Terry Gilliam


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Characters I liked (below). The rest I wanted to punch in the face.


There's one from "upstairs" I did like :

​


----------



## Pugg

​
What a lovely movie for my sleepover guests .


----------



## Pugg

​
Don't know whether it's no stars or 5 .


----------



## Guest

I watched 2014's "Hotel Budapest" which I rather liked. I didn't expect to but it was quite engaging and charming. Ralph Fiennes is superb (you may remember him as Kiera Knightley's husband in "The Duchess"). I found it quite funny. The characters were all very funny. Amazing array of stars including Jude Law, F. Murray Abraham, Edward Norton, Bill Murray, Adrian Brody, Owen Wilson, Tilda Swinton (whose makeup job is so convincing that you'll have to look closely to realize it's her), Jeff Goldblum, Willem Dafoe (whose character I found utterly hilarious), Bob Balaban, Tony Revolori, Saoirse Ronan, Harvey Keitel, Mathieu Amalric, etc. But Ralph Fiennes makes the whole thing work. He is the glue that holds this movie together. Directed by Wes Anderson, the stage sets and photography are awesome--truly awesome--plus I watched it in blu-ray. I would recommend this one but do understand that the plot and characters are quite quirky and a bit difficult to follow but I had fun trying.


----------



## Guest

Can't say that I recommend this creepy German movie. When their mother returns from the hospital, her twin sons are not so sure it's her. OK, that's an intriguing enough basic idea, but parts are just plain weird--it's also very slowly paced.


----------



## TxllxT

*Kolobok*

The best recent animated movie from Russia


----------



## Pugg

​
Carnage.
The Subtitle says it al: A biting comedy of no manners.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Probably the second worst film I have ever seen (after Guy Ritchie's Revolver):

http://gb.imdb.com/title/tt2888068/










I bought the DVD because I thought it might be like Cowboys vs Aliens or Cockneys vs Zombies.

It wasn't.


----------



## Merl

I just watched an absolutely appalling sci-fi movie called 'Riverworld' on the Horror Channel. A storyline written by a 7 year old, horrendous wooden acting, laughably bad fight scenes and an ending that was so underwhelming that I actually said "WTF" out loud. I love films that are so-bad-they're-good.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Merl said:


> I just watched an absolutely appalling sci-fi movie called 'Riverworld' on the Horror Channel. A storyline written by a 7 year old, horrendous wooden acting, laughably bad fight scenes and an ending that was so underwhelming that I actually said "WTF" out loud. I love films that are so-bad-they're-good.


You'll love Cowboy Zombies in that case.


----------



## helenora

*Lawrence of Arabia. The best. * 10 stars ....or more :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

helenora said:


> *Lawrence of Arabia. The best. * 10 stars ....or more :tiphat:


Director *David Lean* (1908 - 1991) had a lot of bests. A staggering number, actually, from 19 directing credits (1941 - 1984).

*A Passage to India; Ryan's Daughter; Doctor Zhivago; Lawrence of Arabia; The Bridge on the River Kwai; Summertime; Oliver Twist; Great Expectations; Brief Encounter.

*


----------



## Sonata

I saw a few good ones with my husband lately:

-Prince of Persia, Sands of Time
-Inception
-Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Guest

Just watched the 2004 movie "The Machinist" today. At first, it seemed to be film noir for the sake of film noir and I wasn't getting it. But as it moves on, it becomes more and more intriguing. You have to watch the whole thing, though, or you will not get it. It comes together in the end and everything you saw before that looks almost pointless becomes very important. Christian Bale, as usual, is just great. Part of the reason is the way he will transform himself for any role. In "American Psycho" he was handsome and buff. Here, it seems he actually starved himself for this role and looks completely wasted. It's not trick photography or anything like that--he starved himself dangerously skinny to play this character. What you don't know is why the character looks that way since he's not a druggie or a drinker. You find out at the end. They don't tell you but you figure it out if you think it through. He plays Trevor who works as a machinist in a dingy, grimy shop where he meets a coworker, Ivan, that none of the others at the shop recall. Trevor is convinced that people are conspiring against him to make him look crazy or are trying to drive him crazy and Ivan is at the center of it all, the mastermind. The closer he gets to nailing Ivan, the weirder and more inexplicable things get. This movie comes _highly_ recommended.






Sorry, you can't play back the clip because the dirtbags disabled embedding. Here it is:


----------



## Biwa

Trumbo (2015)


----------



## helenora

Vaneyes said:


> Director *David Lean* (1908 - 1991) had a lot of bests. A staggering number, actually, from 19 directing credits (1941 - 1984).
> 
> *A Passage to India; Ryan's Daughter; Doctor Zhivago; Lawrence of Arabia; The Bridge on the River Kwai; Summertime; Oliver Twist; Great Expectations; Brief Encounter.
> 
> *


I´ve seen some of his masterpieces, but not all. will keep watching them


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Schindler's Fist. It was good for the first 15 minutes but then I got bored.


----------



## KenOC

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Schindler's Fist.


I thought that was a Kung Fu movie...


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

KenOC said:


> I thought that was a Kung Fu movie...


Some kind of Kung Fu, yes ...


----------



## Pugg

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Schindler's Fist. It was good for the first 15 minutes but then I got bored.


I am glad that I am not alone, however sad the story is.


----------



## Pugg

​
Flight 93.


----------



## Guest

Aside from a few improbable scenes, this was an entertaining Norwegian disaster movie.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Florence Foster Jenkins* (2016), starring Streep, Grant, Helberg. Directed by Stephen Frears ('Philomena', 'The Queen', 'The Van').

This seems a bomb to me. Anyone seen it?


----------



## Merl

Victor Redseal said:


> Just watched the 2004 movie "The Machinist" today. At first, it seemed to be film noir for the sake of film noir and I wasn't getting it. But as it moves on, it becomes more and more intriguing. You have to watch the whole thing, though, or you will not get it.


Like 'Memento', it's a movie that is, at first frustrating, but once the story unfolds it's a riveting watch. I second your recommendation.


----------



## Guest

I dislike movies where I figure it out before they want me to. But this movie will keep you guessing up the moment when they want you to put it all together. There is no possible way you could guess it before then.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

helenora said:


> I´ve seen some of his masterpieces, but not all. will keep watching them


Ryan's daughter, a beautiful picture,the scenes on the beach,the colours,the light and John Mills,unfotgettable.










This is Trevor Howard of course who was not so brave in the war as he liked to believe.Great actor


----------



## Vaneyes

Traverso said:


> Ryan's daughter, a beautiful picture,the scenes on the beach,the colours,the light and John Mills,unforgettable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Trevor Howard of course who was not so brave in the war as he liked to believe.Great actor


Enthralling vistas. FWIW I've golfed Tralee GC (1984), which overlooks Ryan's Daughter (1970) beach locations. The course is okay, but I think the film's better. :tiphat:

Related:






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tralee_Golf_Club


----------



## Pugg

​A Room with a view.


----------



## Vaneyes

*War Dogs* (2016) trailer. A comedy at the expense of American taxpayers.






Related:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Packouz

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Efraim_Diveroli


----------



## Pugg

​
The Romantic Englishwoman .
Glenda Jackson / Michael Caine.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Xaltotun

Leo McCarey: _The Awful Truth._

Pure greatness in this classic Hollywood comedy. I laughed myself to the floor. Bonus points for a superb Finnish title which made me want to see the film immediately: _"Rouvani sulhanen"_ (="The fiancé of my wife")


----------



## Pugg

Murder Ahoy.


----------



## helenora

Pickpocket. Bresson.

Now a big question: what music is used in the movie : *Lully* as they claim from *Amadis* or *Johann Caspar Fischer **Orchestral suite no.7*. As I'm not familiar with neither of these works I wish to know which music this is.
Stylistic it's now very Lully as his music is somewhat 
lighter, then I'm more inclined to think it's Fischer, but then what exactly....


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Pickpocket. Bresson.
> 
> Now a big question: what music is used in the movie : *Lully* as they claim from *Amadis* or *Johann Caspar Fischer **Orchestral suite no.7*. As I'm not familiar with neither of these works I wish to know which music this is.
> Stylistic it's now very Lully as his music is somewhat
> lighter, then I'm more inclined to think it's Fischer, but then what exactly....


Imdb claiming Lully, ask Traverso he's familiars with this music.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Imdb claiming Lully, ask Traverso he's familiars with this music.


me too I checked Imbd, but on other site it says that both excerpts are from Fischer's Orchestra suite no. 7, yes, I was thinking about Traverso and other members who know more of music of this era.


----------



## bestellen

I watched Looper on DVD. It gets my vote for pacy, edgy entertainment. The music was very interesting.


----------



## Guest

Only for old men. nice saying in the movie...rich men are never old.


----------



## Pugg

​
Superb acting!!


----------



## Vaneyes

bestellen said:


> I watched Looper on DVD. It gets my vote for pacy, edgy entertainment. The music was very interesting.


I thought it was about golf. Imagine my surprise. Felt like I'd been mugged.


----------



## WarmWater

Inception. One of the best movies I've watched.


----------



## Pugg

​
Melina Merkouri with that strange accent :lol:


----------



## helenora

Mirage or reality?
beautiful


----------



## Pugg

​
The dark site from internet.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Characters I liked (below). The rest I wanted to punch in the face.


Dame Maggie Smith won best actress last night, she didn't bother to show up.


----------



## Vronsky

*Trainspotting (1996)*










Trainspotting (1996)
Directed by: Danny Boyle
Cast: Ewan McGregor, Jonny Lee Miller, Robert Carlyle, Ewen Bremner


----------



## Judith

Last night was watching "A late Quartet" on Catch Up. Loved it!! Does anyone know if it was based on a true story?


----------



## Vronsky

*A Clockwork Orange (1971)*










A Clockwork Orange (1971)
Directed by: Stanley Kubrick
Cast: Malcolm McDowell, Patrick Magee, Adrienne Corri, Miriam Karlin


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Last night was watching "A late Quartet" on Catch Up. Loved it!! Does anyone know if it was based on a true story?


I am sure I read a book sometime ago in the similar settings, will add the title when I find it.


----------



## Pugg

​
Utter rubbish, can't believe those big names did participated.


----------



## helenora

Utter delight! an opera and a ballet united in one cinema gem . Stunning visuals! 1951

_Michael Powell
Emeric Pressburger_

Now I wanna see "The red shoes" as well


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> Utter delight! an opera and a ballet united in one cinema gem . Stunning visuals! 1951
> 
> _Michael Powell
> Emeric Pressburger_
> 
> Now I wanna see "The red shoes" as well


I did search for it yesterday due the Hoffman topic, is it worth buying?


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> I did search for it yesterday due the Hoffman topic, is it worth buying?


me too, I searched for it yesterday . as for me I borrowed it to watch.

as for buying, depends on your taste, it's a mixture of ballet and opera. as for singers they are most British, nice voices though. Ballet performance is wonderful and visuals are really amazing provided the movie was done in 1951. Scorsese liked it 

RPO under Sir Thomas Beecham

Addendum: The final - epilogue is fantastic, surrealistic. It's one time when I could say I prefer this film over an opera - well, it's about visuals


----------



## helenora

German trailer


----------



## Biwa

Nosferatu the Vampyre (1979)

Fantastic!
Werner Herzog & company did a beautiful job remaking F.W. Murnau's classic into a more complete film.


----------



## helenora

the same Powell & Pressburger

The Red Shoes 1948

very nice ballet, but music for it! oh, not my cup of tea :lol:
Moira Shearer is marvelous though .

Highly recommended if you love nice visuals and a ballet


----------



## Belowpar

helenora said:


> the same Powell & Pressburger
> 
> The Red Shoes 1948
> 
> very nice ballet, but music for it! oh, not my cup of tea :lol:
> Moira Shearer is marvelous though .
> 
> Highly recommended if you love nice visuals and a ballet


Wonderful that you picked this up so quickly. Like you Ballet doesn't excite me much, but this is a film that works so well. Shearer is marvelous and I think it's actually much better than Hoffmann.

Try The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp next? Same use of colour and story telling but without the music.


----------



## helenora

Belowpar said:


> Wonderful that you picked this up so quickly. Like you Ballet doesn't excite me much, but this is a film that works so well. Shearer is marvelous and I think it's actually much better than Hoffmann.
> 
> Try The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp next? Same use of colour and story telling but without the music.


yes, visuals are stunning! I even watched Black Narcissus , the same story - visuals! amazing how they make every scene into a painting, choice of colors for each scene to create an atmosphere and show and explain things without speaking words, not through dialogues but through colors of a scene. The story itself, let's say plot didn't excite me, but this focus on creation of a scene, camera focus...it was stunning.

The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp is on my list. 
Yes, I agree that from the point of view of cinematography "The Red shoes" are superior to "the tales of Hoffmann". But I tried to look behind the story , what was hidden deeper in those tales....not just a representation of three different types of feminine figures or three different parts of the same woman separated and shown as different characters, etc

It was more about art as opposed to reality, creation and expression through art versus "just living your life". In fact that is the theme of both movies - "The red shoes " and "The Tales" , both are concerned about the same thing, but the means of expression are different, therefore it makes difference in a movie atmosphere and influences public's perception.

Let's say The red shoes are more emotional, closer to a heart of a viewer while "The Tales" look "cooler", being far from our reality. So,k the difficulty for a viewer must be that emotional substance of a movie - emotional intensity with which a plot "plays tricks" with public - usually it results in self-identifications, etc

But if a viewer is able to go further than that, go beyond emotional content and even a context in which stories evolve than it's easier to see clearer what it is all about...mmm....find another meaning.


----------



## helenora

shocking and extraordinary!

must be watched with your inner censor turned off to avoid judgemental thoughts about a main character Timothy of this non-fiction movie, but should always keep in mind that Herzog keeps "taking his ship over the mountain" and so are heroes of his movies, because his heroes and situations are partly Herzog himself


----------



## Guest

Belowpar said:


> Try The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp next? Same use of colour and story telling but without the music.


An utterly gorgeous, funny, romantic and humane movie. In my top five.

By contrast, last night I finally watched _Mulholland Drive_. This passed me by on release, so felt slightly uncomfortable at the 'sex' scenes when my wife said, "So...you saw this on the internet and thought you'd like to buy it for yourself??"

I'm not sure whether i prefer the surreal/realism of the Coen Bros or the surreal/surrealism of Lynch. It felt like a screwball comedy with 90% of the dialogue removed and the action played out in super-slo-mo.

It's not going to be in my top five.


----------



## Pugg

​On Belgium Television last night, fell a sleep.


----------



## helenora

Pierrot le fou


----------



## Guest

About 20 minutes of this garbage: did not age well.


----------



## KirbyH

I am a latecomer to the MCU, but the Captain America installments are my favorites in the franchise thus far, with Civil War moving to the top of the list. The Russo brothers have this really great thing going for them here, and I sincerely hope that they return for the next chapter in the Captain America chronology. I didn't expect a superhero movie to affect me as deeply as this one did and yet...


----------



## Pugg

​
Eddie Redmayne : Birdsong.


----------



## helenora

Tokyo Story 1953

very good movie


----------



## Belowpar

Kontrapunctus said:


> About 20 minutes of this garbage: did not age well.


Maybe the time and your mood were wrong?

I have watched this multiple times and find it deeply satisfying. What with CCTV etc it has become more relevant with the passage of time.


----------



## Guest

Relevant is one thing--adequately written, acted, and directed are another! My wife disliked it, too. I'm gald you enjoyed it.


----------



## Pugg

​Into the wild.
Jury still out on the verdict .


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​Into the wild.
> Jury still out on the verdict .


what do you think about this movie?

Many people recommend it, but I still can´t decided to watch or not to watch, especially now after watching "Grizzly man" by Herzog


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> what do you think about this movie?
> 
> Many people recommend it, but I still can´t decided to watch or not to watch, especially now after watching "Grizzly man" by Herzog


That's the point, "many people" recommended it me to, the filming is very good, bit slow sometimes , so if you have something else, I should watch that first.


----------



## DavidA

Cymbeline broadcast from Royal Shakespeare Theatre. Really good exposition of a difficult play. King Lear on Oct 12th


----------



## DeepR

Kung Fury (short movie)

Ahem. Well, I got some good laughs from it.


----------



## Guest

Didn't know if I would like this but I did. May be the best role Robin Williams ever did. It really showed his depth as an actor. Although his character is disturbing, he plays him such that you feel sympathy for him. He's trying to be the best person he can but he never had anything in his life to go on. You realize that he could have been a much worse person--much worse--but he's ultimately a man with something missing and trying to find it. I recommend this one.


----------



## helenora

"The River"by Jean Renoir

one of the most beautiful, one of favorites! :clap:


----------



## Pugg

​
The 24th Day.
very good acting , disturbing subject though


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

​
Sometimes a bit funny.


----------



## helenora

very good one, watched it once some years ago, today by coincidence watched it again and it showed its different side.Astonishing!


----------



## Sloe

French Connection was the last film I saw. I didaktik not like it that much.


----------



## hpowders

*Love & Friendship*
Kate Beckinsale

Jane Austin 18th century British comedy of manners.

What distinguishes this one is the magnificent well-informed choices of HIP music from the period as a soundtrack.

Get this one for the music!!


----------



## Sloe

Taken 3

French action film.
Not as good as the first one but better than the second one.


----------



## Pugg

​
I do think this has more impact in his own time.


----------



## helenora

Nicolas Roeg bravo!


----------



## Biwa

Selma (2014)


----------



## Friendlyneighbourhood

Saw it last week, it was pretty good. The uses of Ligeti, Penderecki, John Cage, Mahler and Scelsi in the soundtrack sounded odd though, as someone already familiar with those pieces.


----------



## Blancrocher

View attachment 89320









Luis Buñuel, "Belle de Jour"--even more absorbing than I'd remembered.

Leos Carax, "Mauvais Sang"--enjoyable film from one of my favorite living directors, though not one of his best.


----------



## Wood

helenora said:


> Utter delight! an opera and a ballet united in one cinema gem . Stunning visuals! 1951
> 
> _Michael Powell
> Emeric Pressburger_
> 
> Now I wanna see "The red shoes" as well


Yes! Watch The Red Shoes!

Edit: Oh, I see that you did. You have a great taste in films Helenora,


----------



## Wood

FRANJU: Blood of the beast

Beautifully filmed atmospheric 1950s short of Paris's outlying suburbs until it goes inside the slaughterhouses and shows farm animals being killed and butchered. Nothing is left to the imagination. It is gruesome, and should be required watching for any meat eater.

MCLAREN: Neighbours

Two neighbours fight to the death over a flower in this entertaining but inconsequential stop motion short. 

Both of these films are from Free Cinema 2 and available on Youtube. Unfortunately I haven't been able to track down the third film of the set: On the Bowery Lionel Rogosin, US, 1955, 65 mins.

Let me know if you find it.


----------



## Pugg

​Bigga Then Ben.
Bit of harmless fun after the horrible Tristan.


----------



## helenora

Wood said:


> FRANJU: Blood of the beast
> 
> Beautifully filmed atmospheric 1950s short of Paris's outlying suburbs until it goes inside the slaughterhouses and shows farm animals being killed and butchered. Nothing is left to the imagination. It is gruesome, and should be required watching for any meat eater.
> 
> MCLAREN: Neighbours
> 
> Two neighbours fight to the death over a flower in this entertaining but inconsequential stop motion short.
> 
> Both of these films are from Free Cinema 2 and available on Youtube. Unfortunately I haven't been able to track down the third film of the set: On the Bowery Lionel Rogosin, US, 1955, 65 mins.
> 
> Let me know if you find it.


found this one of putlocker9.com, but they ask to register...looks like that ...

I've never heard about this set of movies, must be very interesting, will put it on my list of "must watch"


----------



## Wood

helenora said:


> found this one of putlocker9.com, but they ask to register...looks like that ...
> 
> I've never heard about this set of movies, must be very interesting, will put it on my list of "must watch"


Good find, but these file sharing sites seem highly dodgy. This one wouldn't let me attempt to register, and it looks like it is one of those that asks for your credit card details:

https://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.putlocker.com
This may deserve a thread in itself, but over the years I have often found hard to get films available through file sharing sites, but on not one single occasion have I managed to actually watch a film. This is usually because I cannot get the site to work, or because free turns out to be anything but that.

I'm sure these sites serve a purpose, as they wouldn't exist, so it would be good to know if anyone has any positive experiences.

The Free Cinema series is a set of low budget shorts from the fifties:

http://old.bfi.org.uk/sightandsound/feature/425

Here is some more information:

http://www.screenonline.org.uk/film/id/444789/

Most of the British films are on a well packaged box set produced by the BFI. I have this, but much of the literature in the box set is on the Institute's website and a number of the films are on You Tube. It is a fine, if a little patchy, series, many of the directors going on to form the British New Wave in the sixties.


----------



## helenora

Wood said:


> Good find, but these file sharing sites seem highly dodgy. This one wouldn't let me attempt to register, and it looks like it is one of those that asks for your credit card details:
> 
> https://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.putlocker.com
> This may deserve a thread in itself, but over the years I have often found hard to get films available through file sharing sites, but on not one single occasion have I managed to actually watch a film. This is usually because I cannot get the site to work, or because free turns out to be anything but that.
> 
> I'm sure these sites serve a purpose, as they wouldn't exist, so it would be good to know if anyone has any positive experiences.
> 
> The Free Cinema series is a set of low budget shorts from the fifties:
> 
> http://old.bfi.org.uk/sightandsound/feature/425
> 
> Here is some more information:
> 
> http://www.screenonline.org.uk/film/id/444789/
> 
> Most of the British films are on a well packaged box set produced by the BFI. I have this, but much of the literature in the box set is on the Institute's website and a number of the films are on You Tube. It is a fine, if a little patchy, series, many of the directors going on to form the British New Wave in the sixties.


oh, I´ve got it.
I watched some stuff from putlocker.is but just a little.

and yes, 50s, 60s, 70s seem to be very good for cinema....very interesting


----------



## hpowders

*Charlie and the Chocolate Factory*
Johnny Depp

Diabolical fun!

Terrific special effects!


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## Dr Johnson

Not bad.


----------



## Pugg

​
4 stars


----------



## Sloe

Flamme said:


> 9/10


Who made that picture?
It looks like the cover of some pulp fiction novel printed in the seventies or the illustration of a short story in some weekly magazine that old women like to read.


----------



## helenora

Wood said:


> FRANJU: Blood of the beast
> 
> Beautifully filmed atmospheric 1950s short of Paris's outlying suburbs until it goes inside the slaughterhouses and shows farm animals being killed and butchered. Nothing is left to the imagination. It is gruesome, and should be required watching for any meat eater.


if only slaughterhouses had walls of glass.....
yes, every child should watch it and make his own conclusions....otherwise we only would see comments about more "humanely" ways of slaughter.....how pathetic it sounds...



Wood said:


> MCLAREN: Neighbours
> 
> Two neighbours fight to the death over a flower in this entertaining but inconsequential stop motion short.
> 
> Both of these films are from Free Cinema 2 and available on Youtube. Unfortunately I haven't been able to track down the third film of the set: On the Bowery Lionel Rogosin, US, 1955, 65 mins.
> 
> Let me know if you find it.


I watched them today, MCLAREN is amazing, my new discovery


----------



## Art Rock

Memento (DVD). Impressed.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

We saw Miami Vice, lots of action. My wife didn't like it. It was something to watch while waiting for a new season of a series we're following.


----------



## Pugg

​
Boring.


----------



## helenora

Jean-Pierre Jeunet and Marc Caro with *"Delicatessen"* . Yummy?!:lol:


----------



## Flamme

Sloe said:


> Who made that picture?
> It looks like the cover of some pulp fiction novel printed in the seventies or the illustration of a short story in some weekly magazine that old women like to read.


LOL yup. But its actually quite atmospheric, with a minimum of special effects. 








8/10


----------



## Sloe

The last film I saw was Henri 4 French historic film from 2010. I must say really boring to watch. At least Armelle Deutsch was nice to look at:


----------



## Pugg

​The Full Monty 
3 stars


----------



## Pugg

​*The Dresser.*
Fascinating watching.


----------



## Vaneyes

Via Netflix: *The Trip To Italy* (2014); *Joy *(2015); *And So It Goes *(2014). A weird travelog. De Niro and Douglas continue old men roles. All stink.


----------



## Bellinilover

I was in high school when this movie came out, but I just saw it for the first time last month. I can see why it was so popular. John Turturro and Ralph Fiennes are wonderful, and the production values are excellent. The only part I didn't like was Rob Morrow as the lawyer.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Midnight in Paris.*
Surprising good ( for me that is)


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Midnight in Paris.*
> Surprising good ( for me that is)


ืnice, something Van Goghish in a background


----------



## helenora

watched "Badlands", I understand it belongs to milestones of American cinema, it's even very poetical and beautifully done, but....

this one is less known compared with the movie above but perhaps more worthy of seeing, it's horrifying in its naturalism, kangaroo hunt ( real one), personal drama in its climax, and surely it's not about Australians , it's about life crises...


----------



## Guest

I was rooting for the whales.


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​


beautiful , right? with mystical flavor


----------



## cwarchc

Interesting story about Gertude Bell


----------



## helenora

cwarchc said:


> View attachment 89523
> 
> 
> Interesting story about Gertude Bell


it looks like Werner Herzog likes a "desert" theme


----------



## KenOC

If it's by Herzog, don't believe a word of it.


----------



## Pugg

​Lady in the water.


----------



## helenora




----------



## helenora

KenOC said:


> If it's by Herzog, don't believe a word of it.


I see what you mean, but let's say for truth it's better to read documents, etc, as for Werner I rather watch his movies for the sake of movies without trying to search for truth.


----------



## KenOC

I certainly don't intend my mention of Herzog's dishonesty as any kind of criticism! We love him for it.


----------



## Biwa

Aguirre, the Wrath of God (1972)

More love for Herzog.


----------



## Flamme

Code:


[IMG]http://www.midnightspookhouse.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/night-of-the-comet-film-collector-bluray-images.jpg[/IMG]

Cheesy but oh so 80s...8/10


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Otto Preminger's Where the Sidewalk Ends (1950)


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Christopher Nupen: Sibelius, The Early Years/ Maturity and Silence. A documentary on Sibelius and his music. Not a very informative one, I bought it mostly for the black and white film footage taken of Sibelius and his family at his house in Ainola.


----------



## cwarchc

An interesting film from NZ, touches on some issues, good acting, inspiring as well
It is based on a true story.


----------



## Bellinilover

I haven't seen MIDNIGHT IN PARIS, but Adrien Brody usually is worth watching.


----------



## Flamme

Oldie but goodie...Lots of OLD ideological and social ideals thrown in, very interesting to watch...Also very intelligent, like most of old movies...Great cast...Want more movies like these...9/10


----------



## Pugg

Grand Piano.
3 stars.


----------



## Pugg

​Watching with two visitors, 8 an 9 years old.
They loved it.


----------



## helenora

Das Boot.

Long film, but serious and well done


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Grand Piano.
> 3 stars.


Had a decent idea, but it was poorly executed, and the writer/director obviously knows nothing about classical music stage setups!


----------



## Flamme

Who the heck keeps this from public eyes and why??? I have found out about it by an accident, watching something on Viasat History!








I dont like modern movies very much but this one is a jewel in rough...Great cast, suspense, intelligent story, keep you tied to a chair until its very end, and its not short by any measure! 9/10


----------



## Pugg

Flamme said:


> Who the heck keeps this from public eyes and why??? I have found out about it by an accident, watching something on Viasat History!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont like modern movies very much but this one is a jewel in rough...Great cast, suspense, intelligent story, keep you tied to a chair until its very end, and its not short by any measure! 9/10


Eddie Redmayne being cast as the son made the whole thing a bit unbelievable for me.


----------



## helenora

yes, this movie, highly praised...

well, interesting, I know it´s innovative and psychological first of all, but not my cup of tea


----------



## znapschatz

Biwa said:


> View attachment 89295
> 
> 
> Selma (2014)


Good movie, but slightly off on history. 
I was there, can be seen briefly in final archival films of event, but it took two viewings and wife spotted it, not me. Posted previously in Community Forum. 
http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/znapschatz/slideshow/Selma march

I'm the one on slide #20


----------



## znapschatz

Bellinilover said:


> I haven't seen MIDNIGHT IN PARIS, but Adrien Brody usually is worth watching.


He has a small but delicious role as Salvatore Dali: "I am...Dali!". 
One of Woody Allen's more light-hearted efforts. Loved it, do see it.


----------



## Lensky




----------



## Pugg

Late night on Belgium T.V.

​
La fille sur le pont.


----------



## Guest

Very violent but good.


----------



## Lensky




----------



## Pugg

​
The French Lieutenant's Woman


----------



## Logan

Ex Machina


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Grand Piano.
> *3 stars*.


Of how many, 5?


----------



## Vaneyes

"We've got to get to Florence."


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Of how many, 5?


Yes sir, I thought that was the custom until I saw 10 coming up.


----------



## Pugg

​
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Music_Lovers


----------



## helenora

La Grande Illusion ( 1937) Jean Renoir

masterpiece


----------



## Stavrogin

Kontrapunctus said:


> Relevant is one thing--adequately written, acted, and directed are another! My wife disliked it, too. I'm gald you enjoyed it.


Would you please elaborate?
(the movie you were talking about is The Conversation)

It is on my watchlist and I'd rather not waste an evening if it is clearly not worth it.


----------



## Stavrogin

I finally watched Tarkovskij's *Stalker*.

Well, it's a rare and wonderful event to discover a work of art that gets to the very top of your favourite list. At least Top 3 let's say.
This is an absolute masterpiece. 
I am at a loss of words. "Russian" is the word that comes to mind, as this movie is on par with the tradition of supreme Russian narrative art dating back to the golden age of Pushkin, Dostoevskij, Chekhov, Tolstoj, who were able to conceive timeless stories about Man and the "frictions between his spirit and the world". 
This movie is such a poem. A harrowing one, brazenly profound yet full of subtle beauty, with minimal visual materials yet profound.

9.5/10


----------



## tdc

^^^

Woah! Weird coincidence I just posted about Tarkovsky's Stalker in the Latest Films Purchases thread (before I saw your post). It is the first and only film I've seen thus far by the director, and I thought it was very good.

I can definitely see how this director influenced Bergman in some ways, in particular in terms of the dialogue and the existential questioning/commentary.

*Edit* - double checking the date of this film perhaps the influence might have been the other way around... I don't know. I do know that Bergman greatly admired Tarkovsky's work and I see some conceptual similarities there.


----------



## kartikeys

Fargo. I liked it but haven't given it much thought.


----------



## znapschatz

Stavrogin said:


> Would you please elaborate?
> (the movie you were talking about is The Conversation)
> 
> It is on my watchlist and I'd rather not waste an evening if it is clearly not worth it.


Another opinion; clearly worth it. I thought the movie was very good, almost a masterpiece, with a superb acting job by 
Gene Hackman, in any case not the waste of an evening. You may have to watch this film and judge for yourself.


----------



## Pugg

The title says it all.


----------



## Lensky

english sub by any chance? please....


----------



## Pugg

Lensky said:


> english sub by any chance? please....


It this is for me: no.
English spoken.


----------



## Lensky

Pugg said:


> It this is for me: no.
> English spoken.


Of course, this was for you 

Thank you for "the bad news", I was hoping for a positive answer


----------



## helenora

*La mort d'un guide*. Very interesting, forgotten French movie from 70s.


----------



## Xaltotun

helenora said:


> La Grande Illusion ( 1937) Jean Renoir
> 
> masterpiece


Yeah, they don't come any better than this. It's firmly in my top 3, and if pressed, I might give it #1 spot.

For me, lately: Visconti: _Senso_; Sirk: _Written in the Wind_; Walsh: _White Heat_, and Dmytryk: _Murder, My Sweet_.


----------



## Pugg

​Interview with the vampire.
The aversion on their faces sums it up really, they didn't like each other, not even 1%


----------



## Flamme

https://whatsfrenchmadison.files.wordpress.com/2015/09/xala-film.jpg
Cool african tragicomedy...Bout the bitter taste of post-colonialism but also about brighter side of life...9/10
http://medias.unifrance.org/medias/203/222/57035/format_page/media.jpg
Very funny black comedy about the harshness of life everyday folks encounter in Gaza, thing many turn a blind eye upon. But also about life, hope, put smile on my face, more than any Hollywood ''magic'' ever would...9/10 Both movies i warmly recommend, for mind resting of blockbusters and anglosaxon mainstream ...


----------



## Pugg

​
4 stars.


----------



## Flamme

Cool lil comedy...Gene and Donald at height of acting power, but also the rest of the crew...Nice comical miniatures better even the weak points in movie...Really an honest old school funny parody movie 



 ...9/10


----------



## Vinski

Television channels are nice for finding fine movies like this.









Precious (2009)


----------



## Pugg

Vinski said:


> Television channels are nice for finding fine movies like this.
> 
> View attachment 89819
> 
> 
> Precious (2009)


We do have cable and receive AMC , fashionable old films .


----------



## Pugg

Flamme said:


> Cool lil comedy...Gene and Donald at height of acting power, but also the rest of the crew...Nice comical miniatures better even the weak points in movie...Really an honest old school funny parody movie
> 
> 
> 
> ...9/10


Do I see Donald Sutherland in that clip?


----------



## Belowpar

znapschatz said:


> Another opinion; clearly worth it. I thought the movie was very good, almost a masterpiece, with a superb acting job by
> Gene Hackman, in any case not the waste of an evening. You may have to watch this film and judge for yourself.


Thats my take on it as well. The plot of the film starts with confusion, just what is it we are seeing and hearing? As this unravels, add in paranoia and you get a heady mix. I can see it might be slow start but when you re watch the fascination level is higher.


----------



## Belowpar

Easy A

We wil often 'record' a Film on TV reccomended in the Sunday papers. By the time we get round to watching we have forgotten all we read about it.

Easy A turned out to be a pretty sassy high school comedy with a young Emma Stone having a great time. If you enjoyed 10 Things I hate about You, this is definitely worth a look.


----------



## Belowpar

Girl on the Train in the Cinema. 

Didn't read the book or see the twist coming. Emily Blunt is growing into one of my favourite actors, but something is missing and she doesn't get the support she deserves. Worth a look on DVD.


----------



## Flamme

Pugg said:


> Do I see Donald Sutherland in that clip?


Yup!!! His sense of humour is so specific.


----------



## Guest

Terrible in every way.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Last night I watched this rather dark fantasy film:










Thankfully, the West Country of my childhood had improved a bit.


----------



## DavidA

Dr Strange with Benedict Cumberbatch

Lived up to its title. Don't waste your money!


----------



## Wood

Bunuel: Illusion Travels by Streetcar










Bunuel does the 'Titfield Thunderbolt'. Similarities to 
_Ascent to Heaven (aka Mexican Bus Ride)_


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Dr Strange with Benedict Cumberbatch
> 
> Lived up to its title. Don't waste your money!


It has rave reviews in all papers in my country, 4 and5 stars.
( maximum being 5)


----------



## Wood

Bunuel: El










This film from 1953 had a great influence on Hitchcock, especially Vertigo.


----------



## Bettina

Hans-Jurgen Syberberg's 1982 film adaptation of Wagner's Parsifal. Very creative and surrealistic. Highly recommended for anyone who is interested in alternative stagings/interpretations of Wagner!


----------



## Pugg

​
very scary .


----------



## helenora

I thought it would be a new film for me, but while watching it I began to remember I watched it when I was about 10 years old  and I remembered its final with final words ...memory chooses what to remember


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> I thought it would be a new film for me, but while watching it I began to remember I watched it when I was about 10 years old  and I remembered its final with final words ...memory chooses what to remember


Thank goodness all is still working in the head.


----------



## Biwa

The Age of Adaline (2015)


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Thank goodness all is still working in the head.


:lol: I can't stop laughing and yes, all is working


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Exorcist* (1973, Blu-ray); *The Stunt Man *(1980, DVD).


----------



## Pugg

​
Catch Me If You Can.
Harmless entertaining.


----------



## Sloe

Biwa said:


> View attachment 89903
> 
> 
> The Age of Adaline (2015)


Blake Lively looks really good in that picture. I never understood why she was the most desired girl in Gossip Girl I thought she looked rather average I preferred Blair.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*I, Daniel Blake*
Dave Johns, Hayley Squires
Dir. Ken Loach, 2016


----------



## Pugg

​
Due to another topic from best films .
This is one is high on my list.


----------



## Medley

Little Witch Academia: The Enchanted Parade

....

I like cute things >:|


----------



## Biwa

Sloe said:


> Blake Lively looks really good in that picture. I never understood why she was the most desired girl in Gossip Girl I thought she looked rather average I preferred Blair.


You'll have to forgive me, but I completely missed Gossip Girl when it was on. I wonder if I should try watching it now. A friend of mine loved that show and said the same thing about preferring Blair. As for The Age of Adaline... yes, Blake Livey is very attractive in it. I liked the story. It was a bit reminiscent of Benjamin Button. However, I was left feeling it could have been better had they developed her unique predicament a little more. Worth watching all the same.


----------



## Levanda

TurnaboutVox said:


> *I, Daniel Blake*
> Dave Johns, Hayley Squires
> Dir. Ken Loach, 2016


What do you think about this film?


----------



## helenora

1936

I'm with Renoir's classics. This one is beautifully done and so much ahead of its time !


----------



## Pugg

That's film was made a long way back helenora.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> That's film was made a long way back helenora.


right, long time ago, but very good one, more than just good.


----------



## znapschatz

helenora said:


> 1936
> 
> I'm with Renoir's classics. This one is beautifully done and so much ahead of its time !





Pugg said:


> That's film was made a long way back helenora.





helenora said:


> right, long time ago, but very good one, more than just good.


Many, maybe most on my favorites list were from a long time ago, but rather than drop any of those, I simply add on. There are possibly 50+ on my best ten list. I have been buoyed by this thread in finding so many of my picks are also those of other TC members, all persons of taste and discernment. Validation isn't really necessary, but nice. :wave:


----------



## Pugg

znapschatz said:


> Many, maybe most on my favorites list were from a long time ago, but rather than drop any of those, I simply add on. There are possibly 50+ on my best ten list. I have been buoyed by this thread in finding so many of my picks are also those of other TC members, all persons of taste and discernment. Validation isn't really necessary, but nice. :wave:


100 % right, in all aspects.


----------



## helenora

znapschatz said:


> Many, maybe most on my favorites list were from a long time ago, but rather than drop any of those, I simply add on. There are possibly 50+ on my best ten list. I have been buoyed by this thread in finding so many of my picks are also those of other TC members, all persons of taste and discernment. Validation isn't really necessary, but nice. :wave:


the same here, the more I watch old movies, the more I understand they are the ones that can be called real cinematography.


----------



## hpowders

Fathers & Daughters
Amanda Seyfried
Russell Crowe

Absolutely awful. Time for Russell Crowe to hang it up already.

Am I the only one who is so damn sick and tired of Australian and British actors showing off their ridiculous attempts at American accents? Sorry Russell. This American has NEVER heard any American speak that way!


----------



## Pugg

​
Magic Mike.
American trash.


----------



## Biwa

Another Country (1984)


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> View attachment 89974
> 
> 
> Another Country (1984)


This is such a great film, I do think I saw it twice the first time when I've got the DVD.


----------



## Biwa

Pugg said:


> This is such a great film, I do think I saw it twice the first time when I've got the DVD.


I still can't get over how young Colin is. In fact, this film has quite a cast of young stars. Even Robert Eddie, who is just as gloomy as he was as Mordred in Excalibur, makes an appearance.


----------



## Pugg

Biwa said:


> I still can't get over how young Colin is. In fact, this film has quite a cast of young stars. Even Robert Eddie, who is just as gloomy as he was as Mordred in Excalibur, makes an appearance.


32 years older, It shows when you see them now, specially Rupert Everett .


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> Magic Mike.
> American trash.


I think the cover should have been a clue as to how awful this is! (I haven't seen it, but I can just imagine...)


----------



## helenora

watched it again. amazing movie! the scene of baptism where Michael as a godfather for his nephew at a church while his guys are doing their stuff is one of the best ....


----------



## znapschatz

A masterpiece. Everything about this movie is masterful, down to the smallest scenes. Right now, reading your post, what popped up in my mind, oddly enough, was the sequence when the mobsters are holed up in hiding and one of them, cooking dinner, shares his recipe with another. So brief, soon to be overshadowed with brutal violence, and yet still makes its impression. Magic.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

TurnaboutVox said:


> *I, Daniel Blake*
> Dave Johns, Hayley Squires
> Dir. Ken Loach, 2016





Levanda said:


> What do you think about this film?


Very powerful, very moving. Not subtle, straight to the point. Very Ken Loach.

It probably won't change any minds. In the UK I have seen comments in the media like "Why didn't he just get a sick note?". But the whole point of the disability / sickness benefits 'reform' was to exclude claimants' doctors and social workers as they were likely to be "too sympathetic" to them.


----------



## Wood

TurnaboutVox said:


> Very powerful, very moving. Not subtle, straight to the point. Very Ken Loach.
> 
> It probably won't change any minds. In the UK I have seen comments in the media like "Why didn't he just get a sick note?". But the whole point of the disability / sickness benefits 'reform' was to exclude claimants' doctors and social workers as they were likely to be "too sympathetic" to them.


That is true, and the doctors are replaced by those who are targetted to refuse claims.

I haven't seen the film yet, but I will do some day. The press conference at Cannes is worth watching. I love Loach's politics. They are the same as mine. He should be the Prime Minister, but he is 30 years too old, and I don't know anyone of the younger generation in public prominence who even approaches his stature.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I think the cover should have been a clue as to how awful this is! (I haven't seen it, but I can just imagine...)


It was on television.......


----------



## Guest

Pretty good thriller.


----------



## Vronsky

*Dazed and Confused (1993)*










Dazed and Confused (1993)
Cast: Jason London, Wiley Wiggins, Matthew McConaughey, Rory Cochrane, Milla Jovovich
Directed by: Richard Linklater


----------



## Art Rock

Yesterday I watched _V for Vendetta_ on DVD. One of those freaky coincidences - it was not on purpose to do it at 5 November.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Doctor Strange* (2016), mega hit. "Question Reality", and while you're at it, Question Film Making.






Related:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/arts...range-co-star-rachel-mcadams/article32664428/

http://deadline.com/2016/11/doctor-...-international-box-office-weekend-1201849687/


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> Due to another topic from best films .
> This is one is high on my list.


His "Popeye" remains my favorite."Mrs Doubtfire", second. R.I.P.:angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
Good actors, little chemistry.


----------



## helenora

this one was very good! lots of humor in such a serious movie 

and next my question is : to watch or not to watch "Doctor Strange"? I've heard about it and now even on this thread, two thing preventing me from putting on my wish list are I'm not into fantasy and computer visual effects and I'm not fond of this actor ( as I assume this movie has a lot to do with main characters and especially with a protagonist ).


----------



## Vaneyes

helenora said:


> ....and next my question is : *to watch or not to watch "Doctor Strange"? *I've heard about it and now even on this thread, two thing preventing me from putting on my wish list are I'm not into fantasy and computer visual effects and I'm not fond of this actor ( as I assume this movie has a lot to do with main characters and especially with a protagonist ).


Struck me (Johnny Brayson, too) as today's formula movie with necessary leap of logic--"If you liked Matrix and Inception, you'll love __________."

https://www.bustle.com/articles/192...rix-vs-inception-which-movie-is-the-trippiest


----------



## DavidA

Nocturnal Animals. Complete waste of time. 

HEALTH WARNING - do not see this film!!


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> Good actors, little chemistry.


A romantic marketing notion at the time for TV (Hallmark TV movie)--only too happy to have Burton & Loren.

Lean's '45 BE, needless to say, fits better. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

DavidA said:


> Nocturnal Animals. Complete waste of time.
> 
> HEALTH WARNING - do not see this film!!


Makes one pine for Gere & Hutton.


----------



## hpowders

Killshot
Mickey Rourke
Joseph Gordon-Levitt

A worthwhile 1'38".


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> A romantic marketing notion at the time for TV (Hallmark TV movie)--only too happy to have Burton & Loren.
> 
> Lean's '45 BE, needless to say, fits better. :tiphat:


I do know know that I have to get the older version, never to old to learn.


----------



## Vronsky

*Blood Simple (1984)*










Blood Simple (1984)
Cast: John Getz, Frances McDormand, Dan Hedaya, 
Directed by: Joel & Ethan Coen


----------



## znapschatz

Vronsky said:


> Blood Simple (1984)
> Cast: John Getz, Frances McDormand, Dan Hedaya,
> Directed by: Joel & Ethan Coen


Wonderful debut film with a fine cast. Worth your eyeballs.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I watched this on TV last night. Probably seen it twice already but it's not a bad film.


----------



## Biwa

Love & Mercy (2014)


----------



## Pugg

​
Carrington.


----------



## Belowpar

DavidA said:


> Nocturnal Animals. Complete waste of time.
> 
> HEALTH WARNING - do not see this film!!


I didn't have quite the same reaction but it's a cold film and hard to care for the central character. 
Wait for DVD.

I do wonder if it was in a foreign language would it be declared a masterpiece?


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## Vronsky

*O Brother, Where Art Thou? (2000)*










O Brother, Where Art Thou? (2000)
Cast: George Clooney, John Turturro, Tim Blake Nelson
Directed by: Joel & Ethan Coen


----------



## Vaneyes

*Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb* (1964).


----------



## Pugg

​
Great Expectations
1998 ‧


----------



## helenora

*"La chienne"* 1931 Renoir

again amazing Renoir as a director with amazing cast.


----------



## DavidA

Belowpar said:


> I didn't have quite the same reaction but it's a cold film and hard to care for the central character.
> Wait for DVD.
> 
> I do wonder if it was in a *foreign language *would it be declared a masterpiece?


At least then we wouldn't have to listen to the awful dialogue! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

Watched The Mummy on Television, hilarious.


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. *Robert Vaughn *(1932 - 2016).










http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Robert-Vaughn-83-dies-surrounded-family.html


----------



## DavidA

Arrival with Amy Adams. Intriguing idea of a linguist trying to communicate with Aliens. Unfortunately the film sags somewhat in the middle and takes an awful long time lingering. The end left me totally confused. If anyone knows what actually happened please let me know.


----------



## cwarchc

Classic British comedy
Loads of "names" to spot


----------



## DeepR

Arrival
What is potentially, in theory, or at least in our imaginations, the most awe inspiring event that could happen on earth is ultimately reduced to vague sentimental nonsense. It starts out decent enough, but gets progressively worse until I couldn't take it anymore and wanted to walk out of cinema (has never happened to me before). To utterly destroy such a wondrous subject by turning it into vague sentimentality, well, that's just unforgivable. Yuck.


----------



## tdc

DeepR said:


> Arrival
> What is potentially, in theory, or at least in our imaginations, the most awe inspiring event that could happen on earth is ultimately reduced to vague sentimental nonsense. It starts out decent enough, but gets progressively worse until I couldn't take it anymore *and wanted to walk out of cinema (has never happened to me before). *To utterly destroy such a wondrous subject by turning it into vague sentimentality, well, that's just unforgivable. Yuck.


Thanks for the warning.

As far as walking out of a theatre, I've done it once before, about 15 or 20 minutes into the movie _300_.


----------



## DeepR

DavidA said:


> Arrival with Amy Adams. Intriguing idea of a linguist trying to communicate with Aliens. Unfortunately the film sags somewhat in the middle and takes an awful long time lingering. The end left me totally confused. If anyone knows what actually happened please let me know.


It doesn't really matter what happened, because it doesn't make sense anyway. Convincing, coherent, consistent storytelling comes entirely second place when the plot is primarily built to serve its sentimental message.


----------



## DeepR

tdc said:


> Thanks for the warning.


A lot of critics and viewers seem to like it so far, so it could be just a quirk of mine.


----------



## Pugg

​
Little Boy Blue .
Very disturbing theme, but very good acting.


----------



## helenora

"The two of us" 1967

I´m a new admirer of Michel Simon´s acting talent , such a versatile actor he was.


----------



## Vronsky

*Roma (1972)*










Roma (1972)
Cast: Peter Gonzales, Fiona Florence, Pia De Doses, Renato Giovannoli
Directed by: Federico Fellini


----------



## Vaneyes

*Apocalypse Now Redux *(1979/2001, Cable TV). The extra 49 minutes are interesting, but don't add anything in my view. Some argue for additional development of the Col. Kurtz character, but less is more. Enough is already known via classified files prior to Capt. Willard's face-to-face.










Related:

http://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/apocalypse-now-redux-2001


----------



## Lensky

Final scene and credits " Sunday Bloody Sunday" 1971


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> R.I.P. *Robert Vaughn *(1932 - 2016).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Robert-Vaughn-83-dies-surrounded-family.html


I loved his performance on the BBC 's Hustle.


----------



## Pugg

​
Casablanca.
4 stars


----------



## helenora

Lensky said:


> Final scene and credits " Sunday Bloody Sunday" 1971


it´s on my to watch list, similar to Bunuel´s Phantom of Liberty´s theme.


----------



## helenora

watched it yesterday. Good one. even the first part of it when they are being trained isn´t less powerful than the second one.


----------



## helenora

Lensky said:


> Final scene and credits " Sunday Bloody Sunday" 1971


it just came to my mind that 1971 was a great year for movies " Sunday bloody Sunday", "Harold and Maud", "Walkabout", "Murphy´s war" etc just to mention some , some new themes were introduced in them.


----------



## Guest

Very good. Bryan Cranston plays an FBI agent who goes under cover to bring down drug lord Pablo Escobar. Based on a true story.


----------



## Pugg

​
Miss Potter.
Actually, quit good.


----------



## DavidA

The Accountant with Ben Afflick

If anyone knows what on earth it was about I would be grateful for an explanation. The people at the end of the row I talked to after were as non-plussed as me!


----------



## helenora

Fassbinder 1976

wonderful work of art


----------



## Pugg

84 Charing Cross Road, recorded from the BBC over the weekend.
One of my all time favourites


----------



## Blancrocher

Park Chan-wook, The Handmaiden

Tale of erotic intrigue. Transparently a response to Lars von Trier--surprised I can't find mention of that online.

Found it very entertaining, though I doubt I'll re-watch it.


----------



## Belowpar

DavidA said:


> The Accountant with Ben Afflick
> 
> If anyone knows what on earth it was about I would be grateful for an explanation. The people at the end of the row I talked to after were as non-plussed as me!


You need to get out LESS!

Don't worry a good one wil come along soon.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Enjoyable fluff.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Crown* (2016 Netflix series). Began watching. Not bad. I didn't care for the likenesses of Churchill and King George VI, or the embalming of the latter. Fell asleep during Episode 4. The series wasn't to blame for that. Lovely locations.










Some rumors regarding series continuance. 

http://www.gamenguide.com/articles/...netflix-is-willing-to-bet-against-royalty.htm


----------



## Pugg

​
Lovely film.


----------



## Pugg

​
Never rad or seen H.Potter, not my cup of thee.
AS Eddie Redmayne fan I had to see this.
_last night in the cinema.
_


----------



## Vaneyes

Finished with Season 1 of The Crown (2016, Netflix). 
Also via Netflix, *The November Man* (2014), starring Pierce Brosnan. Nothing new in plot. I agree with IMDb raters' 6. 3. That'd be a 3-star for Pugg. 

I wondered about this when viewing (GOOF, courtesy of IMDb)...

"Near the start when Deveraux (Brosnan) gets the Samsung phone with the photos from Natalia, he removes the back of the phone and takes the Micro-SD memory card out, before tossing the phone out of the car window. He had no way to know if the phone was storing photos on the memory card or the phone's internal storage. Android users are given the option to choose when the SD card is first inserted. He could have just as easily been throwing away the photos he was trying to save."


----------



## Pugg

​
*Lawless*.
3 stars.


----------



## Vaneyes

*London Has Fallen *(2016, via Netflix). $60M budget, with nothing we haven't seen before. Directed by the director of Easy Money II.


----------



## Pugg

​Very moving story.


----------



## Guest

"_To give his students a real-world example of how dictatorships can grow powerful, a high school teacher starts a social experiment that gives some of his students a strong advantage while leaving others subservient and powerless_." Let's just say his lesson plans didn't work out quite the way he anticipated. It was very well done.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them*
David Yates, J.K. Rowling (2016) Warner Bros.










Uuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhh.


----------



## bz3

The Red House

Interesting movie, it seems for a while like one of those movies that isn't quite sure what story it wants to tell but ends up giving viewers a charming mix of rural Americana, thrilling intrigue, and tragedy. A movie that, in spite of its drawbacks, certainly remains unique. 7/10.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Don't Say A Word* (2001, via DVD), starring Michael Douglas, Sean Bean, Brittany Murphy, Oliver Platt. Directed by Gary Fleder. Well-casted, loose plot. Highlight, the late Brittany Murphy's performance.


----------



## helenora

a very good one by Kubrick.


----------



## Pugg

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them*
> David Yates, J.K. Rowling (2016) Warner Bros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhh.


Eddie Redmayne is sublime though.


----------



## Amadeus Tentacles

The last movie I have watched was The Legend Of 1900. Its such a good movie! everyone should go watch it. Its a music lover movie and has a terribly sad ending but its really really great


----------



## Vaneyes

1972, DVD.


----------



## johankillen

Me and my girlfriend watched Inferno at the cinema. I like the old mysteries around the movie, but they should skip the action scenes :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

Vaneyes said:


> Highlight, the late Brittany Murphy's performance.


Good actress. I hadn't realized she'd died--and in strange circumstances, too.


----------



## Pugg

​*Stevie*.
4 stars.


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> Good actress. I hadn't realized she'd died--and in strange circumstances, too.


IMDb refreshed my memory and added new Brittany Murphy (1977 - 2009) info. As well, for her husband Simon Monjack (1970 - 2010), who died five months later in the same house, of the same causes! 

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0005261/bio?ref_=nm_ov_bio_sm

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0598168/bio?ref_=nm_ov_bio_sm


----------



## Pugg

​
Lost Angels.
3 stars.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Day of the Jackal* (1973), starring Edward Fox. Directed by Fred Zinnemann.










Fred Zinnemann movies: High Noon (1952); From Here to Eternity (1953); Oklahoma! (1955); A Hatful of Rain (1957); The Nun's Story (1959); The Sundowners (1960); A Man for All Seasons (1966); Julia (1977).


----------



## DavidA

A street cat named Bob

Heartwarming stuff. Ignore the sniffy reviews and go to see this. Haven't enjoyed a movie so much in a long time.


----------



## Barbebleu

Trainspotting.bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Barbebleu

Vaneyes said:


> *The Day of the Jackal* (1973), starring Edward Fox. Directed by Fred Zinnemann.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fred Zinnemann movies: High Noon (1952); From Here to Eternity (1953); Oklahoma! (1955); A Hatful of Rain (1957); The Nun's Story (1959); The Sundowners (1960); A Man for All Seasons (1966); Julia (1977).


Brilliant film. Even though you know what's going to happen it's still eminently watchable.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Sour Grapes* (2016, via Netflix), a wine fraud documentary.

Trailer:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

*Gone with the Wind*










Haven't had a chance to watch this very famous movie, Victor Fleming's masterwork, until the last night. Very impressive. Wonderful Persian dubbing.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Billy Wilder's *One, Two, Three* but didn't like it. Nonsense!


----------



## Barbebleu

Visconti's - The Damned. Fantastic film beautifully shot and wonderfully acted particularly by Dirk Bogarde and (at the time) newcomer Helmut Berger.


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> Visconti's - The Damned. Fantastic film beautifully shot and wonderfully acted particularly by Dirk Bogarde and (at the time) newcomer Helmut Berger.


What one called a heavy film ( the shooting), and decadent lifestyle.


----------



## Pugg

​
A prayer before dying.
so, so 2 stars.


----------



## helenora

Vaneyes said:


> *The Day of the Jackal* (1973), starring Edward Fox. Directed by Fred Zinnemann.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fred Zinnemann movies: High Noon (1952); From Here to Eternity (1953); Oklahoma! (1955); A Hatful of Rain (1957); The Nun's Story (1959); The Sundowners (1960); A Man for All Seasons (1966); Julia (1977).


very good! watched it for the first time.


----------



## DavidA

Vaneyes said:


> *The Day of the Jackal* (1973), starring Edward Fox. Directed by Fred Zinnemann.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fred Zinnemann movies: High Noon (1952); From Here to Eternity (1953); Oklahoma! (1955); A Hatful of Rain (1957); The Nun's Story (1959); The Sundowners (1960); A Man for All Seasons (1966); Julia (1977).


The Jackal is one of the great cinema classics. Forsyth's (first) novel had just been written and Zimmerman read the proofs and decided it would be his next movie. What a break!


----------



## Guest

A touching, bittersweet story about an autistic boy who has amazing math skills. Very well done.


----------



## DavidA

Allied with Brad Pitt and Marion Cotillard

fair to middling I would say. Fair entertainment but don't bust a gut to see it.


----------



## Sloe

Il_Penseroso said:


> *Gone with the Wind*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't had a chance to watch this very famous movie, Victor Fleming's masterwork, until the last night. Very impressive. Wonderful Persian dubbing.


I prefer the novel.
Olivia de Havilland is still alive at the age of 100!


----------



## Vaneyes

Sloe said:


> I prefer the novel {Gone with the Wind'}.
> Olivia de Havilland is still alive at the age of 100!


Good for you X 2. I hadn't heard of anyone declaring preference for the novel before. And, I didn't know Olivia was still kicking. Born in Tokyo, and enjoying a quiet retirement in Paris. :tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

DavidA said:


> View attachment 90389
> 
> 
> Allied with Brad Pitt and Marion Cotillard
> 
> fair to middling I would say. Fair entertainment but don't bust a gut to see it.


Sad. Seems they'll both appear in anything these days.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> {'The Damned'1969} What one called a heavy film ( the shooting), and decadent lifestyle.


Yes indeed. Lighten things up a bit with, *The Night Porter* (1974).


----------



## Pugg

​The wood.
1 star


----------



## Sloe

Pugg said:


> ​The wood.
> 1 star


Is Agnes Bruckner related to Anton Bruckner?


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Sloe said:


> I prefer the novel.
> Olivia de Havilland is still alive at the age of 100!


Unfortunately haven't read it yet, though it has been several times translated into Persian by very well known translators. (Definitely can't read it in English)

Olivia de Havilland... yes


----------



## Pugg

Sloe said:


> Is Agnes Bruckner related to Anton Bruckner?


Naughty..............:lol:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Vaneyes said:


> Good for you X 2. I hadn't heard of anyone declaring preference for the novel before. And, I didn't know Olivia was still kicking. Born in Tokyo, and enjoying a quiet retirement in Paris. :tiphat::tiphat:


Some of the legendary stars are still alive: Kirk Douglas 99, Doris Day 92, Jerry Lewis 90, Jane Powell 87, Joanne Woodward 86 and Kim Novak 83


----------



## helenora

"And hope to die" by Rene Clement

good forgotten movie
"Nous ne sommes, mon amour, que des enfants vieillis qui s'agitent avant de trouver le repos."


----------



## helenora

Il_Penseroso said:


> Unfortunately haven't read it yet, though it has been several times translated into Persian by very well known translators. (Definitely can't read it in English)
> 
> Olivia de Havilland... yes


when you refer to Persian language, do you mean Farsi, don´t you? as it's quite well known to be the most spoken of group of Persian languages as far as I know.


----------



## Pugg

We had Topkapi on the AMC channel last nigh, Mercouri is really watchable and Ustinov is still hilarious .


----------



## Vaneyes

Il_Penseroso said:


> Some of the legendary stars are still alive: *Kirk Douglas 99*, Doris Day 92, Jerry Lewis 90, Jane Powell 87, Joanne Woodward 86 and Kim Novak 83


Related:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...las-enjoy-fun-filled-family-Thanksgiving.html


----------



## Guest

_The Clearstream Affair_ (the English title). A pretty good movie about corrupt French businessmen and politicians.


----------



## TxllxT

Ralph Fiennes in original Russian version (2014) of 'Two Women'. Great acting!!!


----------



## Sonata

Currently working on Amadeus.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

helenora said:


> when you refer to Persian language, do you mean Farsi, don´t you? as it's quite well known to be the most spoken of group of Persian languages as far as I know.


Yes, you're right. Originally 'Parsi' referring to 'Pars' or 'Persia' or 'Persis' the central land of the Achaemenid empire established by Cyrus the Great, It was actually called 'Farsi' after arabs invaded Persia (Iran) since they don't have 'P' in their language.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persian_language

Today the name 'Fars' is referred to a province in the south of Iran with Shiraz the central city, and yet contains the remains of Persepolis as well as Pasargadae (where Cyrus the Great was buried). For more information:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fars_Province

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pasargadae

As with dubbing, in my opinion Iran could be ranked among the highest countries in dubbing during 1960s and particularly 70s.






P.S. Sorry, off topic...


----------



## Pugg

Sonata said:


> Currently working on Amadeus.


Works still in progress?


----------



## helenora

Il_Penseroso said:


> Yes, you're right. Originally 'Parsi' referring to 'Pars' or 'Persia' or 'Persis' the central land of the Achaemenid empire established by Cyrus the Great, It was actually called 'Farsi' after arabs invaded Persia (Iran) since they don't have 'P' in their language.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persian_language
> 
> Today the name 'Fars' is referred to a province in the south of Iran with Shiraz the central city, and yet contains the remains of Persepolis as well as Pasargadae (where Cyrus the Great was buried). For more information:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fars_Province
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pasargadae
> 
> As with dubbing, in my opinion Iran could be ranked among the highest countries in dubbing during 1960s and particularly 70s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Sorry, off topic...


no need to apologize, thank you very much for the explanation! I really liked it and yes, it looks quite obvious what you said about Farsi being Parsi in reality ( I mean first letter consonant exchange), but usually we don't think this way, because we don't know phonetics of a different language, that's why I appreciate an opinion of a native speaker or/and a person who knows the language in depth.

I watched some Iranian movies by Majid Majidi and I liked them.


----------



## Pugg

​Carnage.
Good film, strong dialogue and very strong acting.
4 stars


----------



## Guest

Sonata said:


> Currently working on Amadeus.


Try to see the stage play sometime--it's much better.


----------



## Vaneyes

*My Fair Lady* (1964, DVD), starring Harrison, Hepburn, Holloway, Hyde-White. Directed by Cukor. The stunning song and dance of Stanley Holloway (at age 73!) remains the film's highlight for me. Note: Jack L. Warner first offered the part to Cagney (64), who turned it down.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> *My Fair Lady* (1964, DVD), starring Harrison, Hepburn, Holloway, Hyde-White. Directed by Cukor. The stunning song and dance of Stanley Holloway (at age 73!) remains the film's highlight for me. Note: Jack L. Warner first offered the part to Cagney (64), who turned it down.


The entrance at Royal Ascot !


----------



## Pugg

​
*Treasure Island.*
harmless entertainment


----------



## helenora

continuation of "Brazil", but "Brazil" is more interesting


----------



## Guest

I just read this disgusting news .

http://www.elle.com/culture/movies-...ast-tango-in-paris-rape-scene-non-consensual/


----------



## Pugg

​The name Almodovar stands mostly for quality.

Sill not sure if I liked it.


----------



## DavidA

Sully with Tom Hanks directed by Clint Eastwood (he is 86 believe it or not!)

Really enjoyed this biopic.


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. "Manuel"










http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/02/entertainment/andrew-sachs-fawlty-towers-death/index.html


----------



## Vaneyes

*White Christmas* (1954); *High Society* (1956). Saw both recently via cable TV (HDTV w. 4K HDR). I'm not a Crosby or hokey plots fan, but these were excellent prints, the best I've seen. To use that old expression, "Like seeing them for the first time."
The puzzle is that *High Society* (1956) is not available in HD, so where'd this come from?


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mildred Pierce *(1945), starring Joan Crawford; *Premonition* (2007), starring Sandra Bullock. Both smell, but MP's Jack Carson and Eve Arden make that one worth watching.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Jimmy Kimmel*, good choice for hosting '17 Oscars.

http://deadline.com/2016/12/jimmy-kimmel-oscars-host-academy-awards-2017-1201864485/


----------



## Guest

_*Intolerable Cruelty.*_ It was certainly intolerable: We shut it off after about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Vaneyes

Bits of Dirty Harry via cable TV--*The Enforcer* (1976); *Magnum Force *(1973). Of some interest for the latter, ThighMaster's Suzanne Somers as one of the uncredited pool girls. And of course, the pimp's ride.


----------



## Jos

^^^
Brilliant !!
Now ask yourself, did I shoot 5 times or 6 ? Make my day, punk

These dirty harry flicks should be on some channel all of the time. It's been too long since I've seen one.


----------



## Vaneyes

Jos said:


> ^^^
> Brilliant !!
> Now ask yourself, did I shoot 5 times or 6 ? Make my day, punk
> 
> These dirty harry flicks should be on some channel all of the time. It's been too long since I've seen one.


Amen. "Vengeance is mine!" - Lord

Charles Bronson's *Death Wish* *I - IV*, too. As well, *The Equalizer* TV series '85-'89, w. Edward Woodward. And how could we forget *Walking Tall *(1973) w. Joe Don Baker.


----------



## Pugg

We did watch : Mannequin

Mannequin is a 1987 American romantic comedy fantasy film starring Andrew McCarthy, Kim Cattrall, Meshach Taylor, James Spader, G. W. Bailey, and Estelle Getty. Directed and written by Michael Gottlieb.
At some point it's getting funny.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Requiem for a Heavyweight* (1962, via cable TV) Still a joy to watch. Quinn and Harris scenes are special, as is the Arthur J. Ornitz b & w cinematography.


----------



## helenora

Boudu Saved From Drowning (1932, Jean Renoir)


----------



## Vaneyes

*Swimming with Sharks *(1994, via cable TV). Quirky little Hollywood film starring Spacey, Whaley, Forbes, Del Toro. Catch it if you haven't. Written and directed by George Huang. Too close to the bone for some. Some say it cost George his career. Shame.

Related:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Huang_(director)


----------



## lextune

The wife and I watched "Scrooged" last night. It'll kick off a bunch of xmas movies in the weeks to come.

Then she went to bed, and I watched "The Hateful Eight". I love several of Tarantino's movies, but this one will not be joining that list. I didn't hate it either, it was just OK.


----------



## Pugg

​
Anne of the Thousand Days.
Burton in one of his bully roles


----------



## Pugg

If you not really into opera but you like Zeffirelli , this one is not to be missed.

​*
Otello* is a 1986 film based on the Giuseppe Verdi opera of the same name, which was itself based on the Shakespearean play Othello. The film was directed by Franco Zeffirelli and starred Plácido Domingo


----------



## helenora

Luchino Visconti "Senso"

for those unfamiliar with "Il Trovatore" and Bruckner's 7th 

beautiful soundtrack


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> Luchino Visconti "Senso"
> 
> for those unfamiliar with "Il Trovatore" and Bruckner's 7th
> 
> beautiful soundtrack


Luxurious as always,the details in his films are sublime.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Anatomy of a Murder* (1959, via cable TV), another b&w beauty, filmed in little town Michigan. Cinematographer Sam Leavitt ('The Defiant Ones', 'Cape Fear', 'Advise and Consent'). Supporting actors are the other plus--Eve Arden (1908 - 1990), Murray Hamilton (1923 - 1986), George C. Scott (1927 - 1999).


----------



## znapschatz

This film is not for all tastes. The poster is misleading about the film, but it would be difficult to make one that is not. Rams has been billed as a tragicomedy, but that doesn't quite cover it. The setting is the bleakest landscape you can imagine in which sheep herding is the primary farming activity, and two brothers in the small community who live solitary in houses side by side but haven't spoken to each other in 40 years. Then a crisis happens, the outbreak of a deadly sheep disease, which at first drives a further wedge between them, but then takes another turn.

A 2015 Icelandic production, masterfully directed by Grímur Hákonarson and acted by Sigurður Sigurjónsson and Theódór Júlíusson, has a deliberate pace for 92 minutes, but will reward those who have the patience for it. And it does have funny moments.


----------



## Pugg

​Les Géants.
Belgium/ France production, well received, bit boring though.


----------



## Guest

Not a bad premise, but the heavy handed direction and overbearing "scary" music and sounds, not to mention below par acting, sort of ruined it.


----------



## Vaneyes

*3:10 to Yuma* (1957); *McCabe and Mrs. Miller* (1971); *The Man Who Loved Cat Dancing* (1973), via cable TV.

All repeat viewings, this time via cable TV. For "3:10", my attention is drawn to supporters--Henry Jones, Ford Rainey, Robert Emhardt, Richard Jaeckel. And Delmer Daves dependable direction.

Re "McCabe", Altman's Beatty & Christie sizzle. I wondered about the psychopathic "Kid", convincingly played by Manfred Schulz (his one and only film credit). Jeff Arnold's blog explains some...

http://jeffarnoldblog.blogspot.ca/2011/02/mccabe-mrs-miller-warner-bros-1971.html

"Cat Dancing's" Sarah Miles is the highlight. For "Lone Ranger" fans, Jay "Tonto" Silverheels appears near the end. Director Richard C. Serafian was groomed in TV, and transitions well to big screen for relatively few credits there. Friend of Beatty, son-in-law to Altman.


----------



## Pugg

​
From the AMC channel.


----------



## Vaneyes

Golden Globe noms linked. With the exception of 15 minutes of *Deadpool *(2016) on Netflix, I haven't seen any of the films. Don't know whether it's true, that Streep twisted a few arms getting the bomb *Florence Foster Jenkins* (2016) noticed. Numbers linked. 

http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/12/entertainment/golden-globe-nominations-list-2017/index.html

http://www.the-numbers.com/movie/Florence-Foster-Jenkins#tab=summary


----------



## JACE

My wife is in a film club. Yesterday, I tagged along and we saw a preview of a film that's scheduled for release on Christmas Day:









*20th Century Women*
with Annette Bening, Elle Fanning, Greta Gerwig; directed by Mike Mills

Very poetic and evocative. I really enjoyed it.

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/20th_century_women/


----------



## Pugg

​
Fantastic acting!


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> *Fantastic acting!*


And *essential*.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Oliver Stone's Untold History of the United States *(2013 documentary series via Netflix). If you've watched Geraldo Rivera docs, such as *The Mystery of Al Capone's Vaults* (1986), and *The Mystery of the Pyramids* (1988)...you get the idea.


----------



## Blancrocher

Chevalier (director, Athina Rachel Tsangari; cinematographer Christos Karamanis)

Greek movie about what a bunch of guys get up to on a fishing trip. Curious movie--it's stuck in my mind.

Streamed on Filmstruck.


----------



## Sonata

Watching "Up" again with my 4 year old daughter. One of my favorite children's films. Strike that, I think it's one of my favorite movies period.

Also, watching one with my husband in the evenings. Usually takes us two or three nights to get through one movie. Have to keep a decent bedtime! :lol: It's "The Martian" I'm really enjoying it so far. Sort of a "Castaway" meets "Apollo 13"


----------



## cwarchc

Interesting film about a little known incident from the cold war


----------



## Lensky

*The Swimmer *(Frank Perry) _1968_​
Great


----------



## Pugg

​
THE WILD REEDS ( LES ROSEAUX SAUVAGES) by André Téchiné .
Life can be very confusing when you are young.


----------



## DavidA

Rogue One - the latest Star Wars instalment. A bigger unmitigated load of piffle I have never seen. I only saw the first half which was badly acted, directed and badly shot before I walked out. Script was terrible. A disaster movie - a disaster it was ever made. Total tripe!


----------



## Sloe

Network:










I have to say easy to follow but the plot was a bit silly however I liked the ending.


----------



## Richard8655

Sloe said:


> Network:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say easy to follow but the plot was a bit silly however I liked the ending.


I thought the movie was excellent and the plot quite relevant, especially as it applies to the hyped aspects of the media today. It had a message and something to say about society. If you don't live in the U.S., though, you may not get it as the satire that it is. Star Wars are movies that I see as silly.


----------



## Sloe

Richard8655 said:


> I thought the movie was excellent and the plot quite relevant, especially as it applies to the hyped aspects of the media today. It had a message and something to say about society. If you don't live in the U.S., though, you may not get it as the satire that it is. Star Wars are movies that I see as silly.


I just think it went a little bit over the top.


----------



## Richard8655

Sloe said:


> I just think it went a little bit over the top.


Fair enough and perhaps so. But I think it needed to do that to make its point. But I can see your perspective on that.


----------



## Pugg

the amc channel did the West side story again, beside the cardboard box staging, the plot is alright.


----------



## Richard8655

One of the best I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Pugg

Richard8655 said:


> View attachment 90817
> 
> 
> One of the best I've seen in a long time.


Who are the actors please? 
Picture is so small.


----------



## Richard8655

Sorry Pugg. Hope this is better. Mostly Irish actors and may not be well known as this is not an American produced film.


----------



## Pugg

​
El maquinista /The Machinist 
Strange film
Quote from this pic,

Woman: "You are so skinny, you are almost invisible"


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> El maquinista /The Machinist
> Strange film
> Quote from this pic,


I love this movie--very psychologically disturbing! My wife hated it when we saw it in the theater, then she was stunned when I bought a copy on DVD! (I have to watch when she isn't home...)

Watched this on Netflix last night--very good.


----------



## helenora

Lensky said:


> View attachment 90797
> 
> 
> *The Swimmer *(Frank Perry) _1968_​
> Great


 "The swimmer" is a very good parabola , watched it yesterday.

and "The Lord of the flies" Peter Brook 1963


----------



## Pugg

​
Very nice adaptation from this classical.


----------



## Guest

Very well done. Doesn't really endear one to Mr. Jobs, though!


----------



## Guest

helenora said:


> and "The Lord of the flies" Peter Brook 1963


_Lord of the Flies_ desperately needs a re-remake! The B&W original fairly closely followed the novel but had atrocious acting. The color remake had better acting but scarcely followed the novel! Maybe it's better read than seen.


----------



## Vaneyes

*I Am Wrath* (2016, via Netflix), starring Travolta, Meloni, De Mornay. Directed by Chuck Russell ('The Blob', 'The Mask', 'Nightmare on Elm Street 3'). A fun revenge movie, with Travolta (bad hair) & Meloni ('Law and Order')providing impressive one-two punches. The soundtrack should be noted--Haim Mazar.










*Killswitch *(2014 documentary, via Netflix). The fight against internet censorship, and providing free information through hacking, is its primary thrust.


----------



## Pugg

​
Not as bad as some people say it is.


----------



## TxllxT

With subtitles embedded.


----------



## Pugg

Playing God.
Not bad 3 stars


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Moonstruck, for about the eighth time. Love how all the characters are portrayed as well at the "Italian" flavor and musical soundtrack throughout the movie.


----------



## Pugg

​
This one was one the menu last night on a obscure channel...alas in two parts , today resuming.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Last Love *(2013, via Netflix), starring Caine & Poesy.










*Christmas with the Kranks *(2004, via Netflix), starring Allen & Curtis.










Both films had potential in the first half, then deteriorated to stinky poo. Save your time for more worthy projects.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​
> Not as bad as some people say it is.


Visually stunning in places. My experience via Blu-ray.


----------



## Guest

One of a series of 3 dramatized novels by Jussi Adler-Olsen from Denmark titled *Department Q*.--very well done.


----------



## Pugg

​Love Actually .
Great fun watching.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​Love Actually .
> Great fun watching.


I watched that with my wife as a "favor" last year--was not nearly as awful as I figured it would be!


----------



## znapschatz

Pugg said:


> ​
> Not as bad as some people say it is.


Were you joking, or are there actually people who think it bad?


----------



## Pugg

znapschatz said:


> Were you joking, or are there actually people who think it bad?


No I am not joking, did not get very good reviews in our newspapers, visually stunning in places like Vaneyes says but way to tin storyline and almost unbelievable as I recall.


----------



## DavidA

Ballerina - took the grandchildren. Great for kids. And bigger kids too!


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> No I am not joking, {'Life of Pi'}did not get very good reviews in our newspapers, visually stunning in places like Vaneyes says but way to tin storyline and almost unbelievable as I recall.


An impressive achievement to garner 11 Oscar noms and 4 wins--Director, Cinematography, Original Score, Visual Effects.

Twasn't a great years for movies, IMO...but I'd have chosen it and most of the other noms over Argo for Best Picture.

A current 8.0 viewer rating at IMDb. I'd probably give it 7, primarily for technical merit. :tiphat:


----------



## znapschatz

Pugg said:


> No I am not joking, did not get very good reviews in our newspapers, visually stunning in places like Vaneyes says but way to tin storyline and almost unbelievable as I recall.


Hm. Well, I really liked it, and as the principle character did remark near the end of the film (and novel), perhaps there may have been another version of the story that was much different. "Almost unbelievable" was an aspect of the movie's style and theme.
Either the reviewers didn't get that, or I'm reading something into the film that wasn't there. In either case, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Chunks of two early Matt Damons last night, via cable TV. *Rounders* (1998), and *Rainmaker *(1997). Direction saved both films. John Dahl ('Ray Donovan', 'Californication', 'Dexter','True Blood'), and Francis Ford Coppola ('Godfather I, II, III', 'Apocalypse Now').


----------



## Sloe

Kontrapunctus said:


> One of a series of 3 dramatized novels by Jussi Adler-Olsen from Denmark titled *Department Q*.--very well done.


I have seen Fares Fares live in a play.


----------



## TxllxT

Godfatherlike Maffia serial with Jewish Odessa Humor, very addictive! English subtitles to be found in the settings. Merry X-mas!
(advisable to start with nr.2, because there Odessa & the action evolves)


----------



## Radames

Pugg said:


> No I am not joking, did not get very good reviews in our newspapers, visually stunning in places like Vaneyes says but way to tin storyline and almost unbelievable as I recall.


I don't remember seeing any bad reviews for Pi. Terrific film. The story the guy told wasn't real, but people have an amazing capacity to believe what they want sometimes. Because what really happened was to horrific.

Edit - I just saw Nocturnal Animals. Sad film, well made.


----------



## Pugg

Radames said:


> I don't remember seeing any bad reviews for Pi. Terrific film. The story the guy told wasn't real, but people have an amazing capacity to believe what they want sometimes. Because what really happened was to horrific.
> 
> Edit - I just saw Nocturnal Animals. Sad film, well made.


I still recall very well, I believe, not 100 % sure( de Volkskrant ) was the worst


----------



## Guest

Watched this as another "favor" for my wife. I don't think watching _The Machinist_, _Seven_, and_ Let the Right One In _would make up for it.


----------



## Guest

Stefan Knupfer deserves a medal for his patience when working with Aimard! A fascinating film.


----------



## Richard8655

TxllxT said:


> With subtitles embedded.


This is truly a classic, as is the music of course. You have to see it in the context of the Soviet pre-war paranoid perspective.


----------



## Pugg

​
Walk the Line.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

My Cousin Vinny---again


----------



## znapschatz

Richard8655 said:


> This is truly a classic, as is the music of course. You have to see it in the context of the Soviet pre-war paranoid perspective.


As it turned out, not so much paranoid.


----------



## CypressWillow

Just saw "Lion" with Dev Patel. Wonderful! I was amazed at the emotional impact it had on me. Has anyone else seen it yet?


----------



## Pugg

​
On National T.V.
Watched when the whole family left : *Happy feet.*


----------



## Guest

One of my favorite movies!


----------



## Pugg

​
Harmless entertainment: *About Last Night.*


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Florence Foster Jenkins (2016) My ears!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Five Easy Pieces* (1970, via cable TV), starring Jack Nicholson, Karen Black, Billy Green Bush. Directed by Bob Rafelson ('The Postman Always Rings Twice', 'The King of Marvin Gardens').
*Coco* *avant Chanel* (2009, via DVD), starring Audrey Tautou, Benoit Poelvoorde, Alessandro Nivola. Original Score, Alexandre Desplat. Directed by Anne Fontaine ('The Innocents').


----------



## Vaneyes

*

The Hobbit Trilogy *(2012 - '14, via Blu-ray). Enjoying Peter Jackson's escapism again, since the theater runs. Largely snubbed by Oscar voters, 'cepting a few technical noms.

Apart from magnificent scenery and side effects, I'm particularly drawn to its Sound Editing for dialogue and action. These well-chosen actors do not mumble or whisper unintelligibly (see links).

https://www.theguardian.com/comment...llar-seven-types-of-mumble-dialogue-inaudible

http://www.terracestandard.com/opinion/220955571.html

http://www.denofgeek.com/us/movies/16041/the-rising-problem-of-inaudible-dialogue


----------



## Pugg

Booked tickets for tonight : La La land.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3783958/


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Booked tickets for tonight : *La La Land *(2016).
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3783958/


$30M budget. Few screens opening week. Modest payday thus far. 7 Golden Globes noms!

The career of 31 year-old director/writer Damien Chazelle ('Whiplash') is off to a good start.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Booked tickets for tonight : La La land.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3783958/


My wife saw it with some friends--they all loved it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

We "had to see" Highlander no. something and it was pretty banal...


----------



## Guest

_*Department Q: A Conspiracy of Faith*_. Excellent, as always!


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> $30M budget. Few screens opening week. Modest payday thus far. 7 Golden Globes noms!
> 
> The career of 31 year-old director/writer Damien Chazelle ('Whiplash') is off to a good start.


Its such a nice film, based on the "old" style Hollywood. Ryan Gosling is outstanding in his role,
Oscar worthy.


----------



## Guest




----------



## DavidA

Captain Phillips with Tom Hanks dir Paul Greengrass

To say it is tense is somewhat of an understatement!


----------



## TxllxT

TxllxT said:


> Godfatherlike Maffia serial with Jewish Odessa Humor, very addictive! English subtitles to be found in the settings. Merry X-mas!
> (advisable to start with nr.2, because there Odessa & the action evolves)


We just finished watching this 10 part serial, that is full of clever Odessa crooks & atmosphere but nevertheless radiates a positive message of love and friendship. Very much recommended!


----------



## hpowders

*Whatever Works*
Larry David
Evan Rachel Wood

Some more fine Woody Allen.

As usual, some fine philosophical truths among all the humor.


----------



## Guest

Very good--thought provoking, too.


----------



## Sloe

The new version of the Jungle Book:










Not bad but I think I prefer the cartoon version from the sixties.


----------



## Radames

Before that Fences. Both first rate films.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

"Don't Breathe"

An extremely tense and well-made modern horror film, which are exceedingly rare.


----------



## Pugg

​
Singing in the rain.


----------



## Vaneyes

Hollywood trumpets a record-breaking year in 2016, raising ticket prices aside.

http://money.cnn.com/2017/01/02/media/box-office-record-year/index.html

Top 10 moneymakers: Cartoons; Action Figures; Fantasy; Space Nuts.

http://www.businessinsider.com/highest-grossing-movies-of-2016-ranked-2016-12


----------



## Pugg

​When in Rome,
Warning , your teeth are going to hurt.


----------



## Guest

A fantastic movie.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Hud *(1963), starring Paul Newman, Melvyn Douglas, Patricia Neal, Brandon De Wilde. Directed by Martin Ritt. Some still love this film, but for me it's worn thin. De Wilde, perhaps more tragic than Hud, dying in a traffic accident at age 30.

*3 Days of the Condor *(1975), starring Redford & Dunaway, Max von Sydow. Directed by Sydney Pollack. Well-cast, dated, Swiss cheese plot. If you've got something better to do....

*The Quiller Memorandum* (1966), starring George Segal, Alec Guinness, Max von Snydow. Directed by Michael Anderson ('Around the World in 80 Days', 'The Shoes of the Fisherman'). Well-cast, dated, Swiss cheese plot. If you've got....


----------



## Pugg

​
Visconti 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Damned_(1969_film)


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​
> Visconti
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Damned_(1969_film)


wow! the same! what a coincidence!

I'm planning to watch his Ludwig, haven't watched it yet


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> wow! the same! what a coincidence!
> 
> I'm planning to watch his Ludwig, haven't watched it yet


Fasten your seatbelts.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

helenora said:


> wow! the same! what a coincidence!
> 
> I'm planning to watch his Ludwig, haven't watched it yet


I enjoyed Ludwig very much for many reasons. Have fun!


----------



## Pugg

​
War winter, a Dutch film about a boy who is being very brave during the war.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Atlantic City* (1980), starring Burt Lancaster, Susan Sarandon, Kate Reid, Robert Joy. Directed by Louis Malle. A tender tale of buildings and people imploding, caught beautifully by Malle.










*The Osterman Weekend* (1983), starring Rutger Hauer, Meg Foster, John Hurt, Burt Lancaster. Directed by Sam Peckinpah. Another lame intel-political thriller. I should've taken the hint below earlier, but Meg Foster's wolf eyes mesmerized. Peckinpah's last film.


----------



## Pugg

​*Painkillers*.
A extremely moving story about: pain/ dying/ trust and love.


----------



## DavidA

The Eagle Huntress - stunning photography 

A Monster Calls - pretty daft outworking of a good idea.


----------



## Pugg

​If you want to have a nice film with much laughter..... 
4 stars


----------



## Pugg

​
Heartbreaking , moving.
4 stars.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Cape Fear *(1991), starring De Niro. Directed by Scorsese. De Niro's "Max Cady" is fun in a devastatingly cruel manner. He has his way throughout, defying both Law and logic. Actor and director missed the houseboat in this over-the-top remake. Less is more, as in director J. Lee Thompson's 1962 film.


----------



## Guest

Superb.


----------



## Pugg

AMC showed "West Side Story, again.
Aside from the horrible cardboard staging, nice entertaining film.


----------



## Sloe

Pugg said:


> ​
> Heartbreaking , moving.
> 4 stars.


Is it because of that film all boys in America have that ugly haircut?


----------



## Pugg

Sloe said:


> Is it because of that film all boys in America have that ugly haircut?


I've seen some more films made in those years, answer is yes.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> $30M budget. Few screens opening week. Modest payday thus far. 7 Golden Globes noms!
> 
> The career of 31 year-old director/writer Damien Chazelle ('Whiplash') is off to a good start.


And they won 7 Golden Globes, bravo !!!


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> And they won 7 Golden Globes, bravo !!!


*La La Land* (2016), big night and good on them. 7 wins, a Golden Globes record. It's front-runner for more hardware at the Oscars. Re filmdom careers, "boy genius" Damien Chazelle should be one of the greats when all's said and done.









Related:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kisses-lover-following-Golden-Globes-win.html

Unrelated:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...l-Streep-fight-actress-Golden-Globes-dig.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tack-Clinton-backing-Golden-Globe-winner.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Sloe said:


> Is it because of that film all boys in America have that ugly haircut?


It and variations had a good run, but is woefully out of vogue now.

1954









1964









Even Charles Manson has cleaned up (2014).


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> *La La Land* (2016), big night and good on them. 7 wins, a Golden Globes record. It's front-runner for more hardware at the Oscars. Re filmdom careers, "boy genius" Damien Chazelle should be one of the greats when all's said and done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Related:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kisses-lover-following-Golden-Globes-win.html
> 
> Unrelated:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...l-Streep-fight-actress-Golden-Globes-dig.html
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tack-Clinton-backing-Golden-Globe-winner.html


It's is such a nice film, all my friend liked it, that is at first.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Even Charles Manson has cleaned up (2014).


The Swastika he carved in his forehead is virtually gone.


----------



## DavidA

Royal Shakespeare Company live broadcast of The Tempest

Utterly spellbinding and amazing!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Rosewater* (2014, via Netflix), starring Gael Garcia Bernal, Kim Bodnia. Directed by Jon Stewart. Story of journalist and accused spy Maziar Bahari. A good debut directing by Jon Stewart.


----------



## DavidA

Just seen the acclaimed 'La La Land'

Came away totally underwhelmed by the singing and dancing. What on earth is all the fuss about?


----------



## Pugg

​Playing Mona Lisa.
Harmless fun.


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Just seen the acclaimed 'La La Land'
> 
> Came away totally underwhelmed by the singing and dancing. What on earth is all the fuss about?


Perhaps you wasn't in the right mood or just not your kind of film.


----------



## Pugg

​On public television.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Politician's Husband* (2013, UK TV mini-series), starring Emily Watson, David Tennant, Roger Allam, Ed Stoppard. Directed by Simon Cellan Jones.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> {Re La La Land}Perhaps you wasn't in the right mood or just not your kind of film.


Twas another lackluster year for movies.

http://www.dailydot.com/parsec/2016-bad-year-blockbusters-superhero-franchises/

https://www.thestar.com/entertainme...s-a-very-good-year-for-bad-movies-howell.html

I see* La La Land* (2016) as viable protest to constant Action Figures, Space, Fantasy, Grandpa releases. I also see Academy voters following the Golden Globes lead.:tiphat:


----------



## charles curran

bad year?
I thought "arrival" was excellent.
Aesthetically alluring, excellent (non traditional) acting, and even thought provoking or at least intriguing.
In horse racing they call that a Trifecta.
Spoiler allert:
It plays like a drama, not a super hero saga
while some see the arrival as threatening, some see the need to communicate and that communication requires not just a common language but trying to understand how others think. And learning that changes us.
That may not see like a radical thought, until one looks at recent politics where it is all in the noise.

I hear good things about "Toni Erdman" but haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Pugg

​
The Missfits.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Heist *(2015, via Netflix), starring Robert De Niro, Jeffrey Dean Morgan. Directed by Scott Mann. How far will a father go to make his sick little girl well again. Pretty far. You've seen it before. Instead, bank this 93 minutes to the rest of your life.


----------



## Pugg

​Finally time to watch this one.


----------



## Vaneyes

*John Wick* (2014, via Netflix), starring Keanu Reeves, Michael Nyqvist, Willem Dafoe, Ian McShane, Adrianne Palicki. Directed by Chad Stahelski, David Leitch (uncredited). A revenge thriller with a plot we've seen before. But this one's done well, and with exceptional casting. Though "Ms. Perkins" won't be around for *John Wick: Chapter 2 *(2017), Adrianne Palicki has a new fan.


----------



## Guest

*Don't Watch* would be a better title.


----------



## Guest

Went to the cinema last evening after an absence of about twenty years to celibrate our birthday together with my girlfriend (its also her birthday}
My choice was 'Allied" with Mr.Pitt,a cartoonlike movie ,nice fotography but an odd story and caracters that did not coming to life.
It was not bad and I enjoyed the atmosphere of the theater and will go more often.


----------



## Pugg

Wait until dark staring Audrey Hepburn


----------



## DavidA

Star Wars Rogue One

Complete rubbish of course but quite entertaining.


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> Perhaps you wasn't in the right mood or just not your kind of film.


It was all so mediocre


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> It was all so mediocre


Okay, we liked it very much, each his/ hers own I guess.


----------



## Pugg

​Stunning acting.
4 stars


----------



## Lensky

*Strangers when we meet*_ Richard Quine_ 1960






​
:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
*Los abrazos rotos* from Pedro Almodóvar


----------



## DeepR

The Game with Michael Douglas

I've seen it before but I enjoyed it. Nice atmosphere and suspense. I wouldn't call it a "great" movie but they generally don't make 'm like this anymore.


----------



## Guest

A fascinating documentary on the creation, rise, and sadly, the fall of this music giant. It hit home with me since I was the classical buyer for a while in the early 80s at the original store on Watt Ave in Sacramento, not to mention I was a loyal customer from 1967 to its closure in 2006. A dark day for all music lovers.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> A fascinating documentary on the creation, rise, and sadly, the fall of this music giant. It hit home with me since I was the classical buyer for a while in the early 80s at the original store on Watt Ave in Sacramento, not to mention I was a loyal customer from 1967 to its closure in 2006. A dark day for all music lovers.


Last week the once giant of the L.P import from the U.S died at 71.00.
He was at one time the tycoon from the Dutch CD shops, worth millions of euros. he had one weakness, besides women, he did not believe in the rise of the CD world.


----------



## Guest

Wunderbar!


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Wunderbar!


Haven't seen. I understand this documentary attempts to illustrate HvK's positive recording engineering influence. I'm not a fan of many of the sound results with recording engineer Gunter Hermanns, many of which were fortunately improved with later remixings and remasterings. Does the film explain shortcomings, or is it all pretty much peaches 'n cream?


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> A fascinating documentary on the creation, rise, and sadly, the fall of this music giant. It hit home with me since I was the classical buyer for a while in the early 80s at the original store on Watt Ave in Sacramento, not to mention I was a loyal customer from 1967 to its closure in 2006. A dark day for all music lovers.


I visited many TRs from coast to coast, and was always impressed with the square footage and listening 'n sales experience given classical music. One of retail's greatest successes.

Following much later in North America, Virgin Megastore had a stab at a similar business model. All were gone by 2009.:tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> Haven't seen. I understand this documentary attempts to illustrate HvK's positive recording engineering influence. I'm not a fan of many of the sound results with recording engineer Gunter Hermanns, many of which were fortunately improved with later remixings and remasterings. Does the film explain shortcomings, or is it all pretty much peaches 'n cream?


It covers the sound quite fairly--points out the good and bad. One funny scene shows Karajan at the mixing board and makes all sorts of changes. After he leaves the booth, the engineer and producer agree to change it back to the way they had it and not tell him!


----------



## Vaneyes

Oscar noms.

http://oscar.go.com/nominees


----------



## Lensky

*The SandPiper* (_ Vincente Minnelli_, 1965)


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. *Mary Tyler Moore* (80) :angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Zodiac: Signs of the Apocalypse* (2014, TV movie), starring Christopher Lloyd. Directed by WD Hogan. Twenty minutes I want back. Bad acting and the worst side effects seen since The Ten Commandments (1956).


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> *Zodiac: Signs of the Apocalypse* (2014, TV movie), starring Christopher Lloyd. Directed by WD Hogan. Twenty minutes I want back. Bad acting and the worst side effects seen since The Ten Commandments (1956).


"Side effects"--is that a Freudian slip?


----------



## KenOC

Kontrapunctus said:


> "Side effects"--is that a Freudian slip?


Just in passing, I really enjoyed the 2013 movie _Side Effects _from Steven Soderbergh. A twisted and complex plot with some surprises. Don't pass this up if you run into it!


----------



## Gordontrek

The 2010 remake of True Grit. Jeff Bridges was absolutely superb.


----------



## Pugg

Viva Las Vegas with Elvis and Ann Margaret.
People ware easily pleased in that days.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> *Viva Las Vegas* with Elvis and Ann Margaret.
> People ware easily pleased in that days.


Now you're talking. *Fun in Acapulco* (1963).


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Now you're talking. *Fun in Acapulco* (1963).


Get out of here, that one was on amc channel last night.
Word of honer .


----------



## Jos

Silenced, on Netflix.

Scary, recommended especially to those who still think the government (any government) acts reasonably, transparent and with good intentions.


image hosting free no registration


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. *John Hurt *(77) :angel:


----------



## Pugg

*Love and Death on Long Island,*
Such a sad story, Hurt is Amazing in this.

In memory : John Hurt


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

*Desierto* (2016) Very good film from Jonás Cuarón (Alfonso Cuarón son), about mexican immigration to USA. Very valuable film especially in these times.
*La La Land* (2016) Overrated! Dear God: bring us back Bernstein, Porter and Rodgers & Hammerstein.


----------



## DavidA

Hacksaw Ridge - great movie about a true hero


----------



## Pugg

Touching !
4 stars


----------



## Pugg

​Another fine John Hurt film.


----------



## znapschatz

Gordontrek said:


> The 2010 remake of True Grit. Jeff Bridges was absolutely superb.


I agree, even though I also liked the first version. Bridges was much more authentic to the character, while John Wayne was, well, John Wayne. In addition, the remake was closer to the source material.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Great Gatsby* (2013), starring DiCaprio, Maguire. Directed by Baz Luhrmann.
*
Alice Through the Looking Glass* (2016), starring Depp, Wasikowska, Carter, Cohen, Hathaway. Directed by James Bobin.

Two smelly remakes. Big Budget Bombs - $105M, $170M. Stay away.


----------



## Sloe

Vaneyes said:


> *The Great Gatsby* (2013), starring DiCaprio, Maguire. Directed by Baz Luhrmann.
> *
> Alice Through the Looking Glass* (2016), starring Depp, Wasikowska, Carter, Cohen, Hathaway. Directed by James Bobin.
> 
> Two smelly remakes. Big Budget Bombs - $105M, $170M. Stay away.


I don´t think it is a remake if it is an adaption of a novel.
Why do they say that a film that fails is a bomb while a sucess is called a blockbuster a term that comes from a bomb that could blow out a whole block?


----------



## Vaneyes

Sloe said:


> I don´t think it is a remake if it is an adaption of a novel.
> Why do they say that a film that fails is a bomb while a sucess is called a blockbuster a term that comes from a bomb that could blow out a whole block?


*Alternate Facts* for you, Sloe.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Gods and Monsters*
John Hurt/ Brendan Fraser.


----------



## Guest

A stellar cast and interesting premise, but the preposterous script, poor acting, and excessive violence ruined it.


----------



## Guest

Very moving. A nice antidote to _Criminal_!


----------



## DavidA

Vaneyes said:


> *The Great Gatsby* (2013), starring DiCaprio, Maguire. Directed by Baz Luhrmann.
> *
> Alice Through the Looking Glass* (2016), starring Depp, Wasikowska, Carter, Cohen, Hathaway. Directed by James Bobin.
> 
> Two smelly remakes. Big Budget Bombs - $105M, $170M. Stay away.


Awful!....................


----------



## DavidA

Go and see Sing if you want to be cheered up. Preferably take your grandkids or nephews and nieces with you! It's really good!


----------



## pcnog11

I saw 'La La Land' last night. Reasonable good movie, could be a bit overrated if you compare it to Titanic. Apple and orange.


----------



## DavidA

Just seen Lion. Brought back a lot of memories of India for us. Rather slow in the middle but ultimately very moving indeed.


----------



## Vaneyes

Two docs via Netflix.
*
Casablancas: The Man Who Loved Women* (2016). John Casablancas model agent did a recorded interview two years before he died (cancer, age 70). This is what's used as voice-over for the many dated pics and videos. Clumsy editing. 89 minutes of mild interest.
*
Michael Moore: Where To Invade Next* (2015). How America lost its way, and the lessons learned by other lands. Worthwhile.


----------



## Vaneyes

Oscars secrets.

http://www.nickiswift.com/39373/secrets-oscars-dont-want-know/

https://www.theatlantic.com/enterta...e-secrets-to-winning-an-academy-award/284158/

Psssst, last year's gift bag was worth $232,000.


----------



## Pugg

​
Either I was very tired or I didn't understood the humour.
Stop it half way.


----------



## Guest

A searing performance by John Hurt. Fun fact: It was filmed in 1984.


----------



## Pugg

We watch a film about the plain crash with that football team in the Andes.
When they started "cooking " I quitted.


----------



## Sloe

Pugg said:


> We watch a film about the plain crash with that football team in the Andes.
> When they started "cooking " I quitted.


Alive? I think it is a really good film.


----------



## Pugg

Sloe said:


> Alive? I think it is a really good film.


That's the one yes with Ethan Hawke , I am not saying it's bad, I found it more scary and kind of weird .


----------



## Pugg

​
The Guardian.
Never new Mr. Kutcher could do serious acting.


----------



## Pugg

​Le Havre.
Story about a young refugee land up in Le Havre.
very moving.


----------



## Guest

Six unrelated stories--all are rather darkly humorous. I suppose each was entertaining it its own way, but not a great use of my time overall.


----------



## helenora

Cream in my coffee based on Dennis Potter play. Liked it





Quintet by Robert Altman.
expected more , anyway it was good.
"you never understand the scheme until you are part of the scheme."


----------



## Guest

It wasn't all that special.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Day of the Jackal* (1973), starring Edward Fox, Delphine Seyrig, Michael Lonsdale. Directed by Fred Zinnemann.


----------



## Pugg

​Started with Irma la Douce


----------



## Fugue Meister

Recently I've watched, Arrival - 8.0 (Was good but I felt the movie could have been 40 minutes longer there was more to explore here), Nocturnal Animals - 7.0 (Tom Ford is really coming along I wanted to like this more but the story was lacking) & Silence - 9.5
(I don't think it's in Scorsese to make a bad picture and in my opinion his meditation on faith was the best film of 2016)


----------



## Vaneyes

Fugue Meister said:


> Recently I've watched, Arrival - 8.0 (Was good but I felt the movie could have been 40 minutes longer there was more to explore here), Nocturnal Animals - 7.0 (Tom Ford is really coming along I wanted to like this more but the story was lacking) & Silence - 9.5
> (*I don't think it's in Scorsese to make a bad picture and in my opinion* his meditation on faith was the best film of 2016)


I don't either, but I wish he'd done a few things differently in Cape Fear, Gangs of New York, The Departed, The Aviator.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

We had Perfect Obedience on telly, let's say we stopped before half time,.
Those horrible priest abusing their powers, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

_A Little Night Music_ (1977)

With Elizabeth Taylor and Diana Rigg










An excellent film adaptation of Sondheim's bittersweet comedy. Not complete (I miss "Liaisons"!), but clever, funny and touching.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> That's the one yes with Ethan Hawke , I am not saying it's bad, I found it more scary and kind of weird .


finally watched it.
I've seen documentary about this story couple of years ago and I was impressed by it. The movie is not that impressive, kinda so-so and very hollywoodish.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> finally watched it.
> I've seen documentary about this story couple of years ago and I was impressed by it. The movie is not that impressive, kinda so-so and very hollywoodish.


I do agree with you, the documentary is much more "real"


----------



## Pugg

​Not a W.Allen lover but this one is good.


----------



## helenora

why I watched it? I ask myself. because director's surname looked familiar?
that's really below average.


----------



## Bettina

I'm not sure if I should post this here or in Current Listening...today I watched a documentary about Rite of Spring. The documentary features Michael Tilson Thomas as well as several members of the San Francisco Symphony. Lots of good information about Stravinsky's musical style and background. Highly recommended.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Charade *(1963, via DVD), starring Grant & Hepburn. Directed by Stanley Donen. Cinematography by Charles Lang. Written by Peter Stone. Fun as always. Enjoyable DVD extras, incl. commentary by director and writer.


----------



## Barbebleu

Pugg said:


> ​
> Either I was very tired or I didn't understood the humour.
> Stop it half way.


Saw this the year it was released. Loved it then, love it still. Very much of its time so I can understand if you're not a baby boomer why you might not appreciate it. Favourite quote is Peter Sellers at the start where his wife calls him a lascivious adulterer and he tell her not to call him that until he finds out what it means. He looks it up in the dictionary and the definition is - a lascivious adulterer is someone who is a lascivious adulterer. "What kind of dictionary is this" he cries in exasperation. Again, you had to be there!


----------



## znapschatz

Sloe said:


> I don´t think it is a remake if it is an adaption of a novel.
> Why do they say that a film that fails is a bomb while a sucess is called a blockbuster a term that comes from a bomb that could blow out a whole block?


For the same reason we drive on a parkway and park on a driveway, pay tolls on a freeway, call the most sluggish time of traffic "rush hour, say "I could care less" when we couldn't care less, call an investor a broker, call them apartments when they are all in the same buiding, and why is "abreviated" such a long word?


----------



## Pugg

​
Annie Hall.


----------



## Pugg

Barbebleu said:


> Saw this the year it was released. Loved it then, love it still. Very much of its time so I can understand if you're not a baby boomer why you might not appreciate it. Favourite quote is Peter Sellers at the start where his wife calls him a lascivious adulterer and he tell her not to call him that until he finds out what it means. He looks it up in the dictionary and the definition is - a lascivious adulterer is someone who is a lascivious adulterer. "What kind of dictionary is this" he cries in exasperation. Again, you had to be there!


I did read the reviews , must have been me, just to tired, will five it another go.


----------



## Gordontrek

Close Encounters of the Third Kind









Lately I've been talking about the film's brilliant score by John Williams, and I figured I'd actually watch the film. I saw it once when I was around 7 or 8 years old, and it scared the bejeezus out of me. This time around it was a great experience. It's indeed a masterpiece of a film. Spielberg's directing is brilliant, and the cinemetography is legendary. The photo I posted is from one of the more remarkable scenes of the film. The film's main character stops in the middle of the road to look at a road map, and waves a car or two around him that approach from behind. He sees what looks like headlights approaching and waves the "car" around, but it goes UP....little quirks like that are what makes Spielberg such a brilliant director. If you've never seen this film, do yourself a favor and watch it. 
And yes, the Williams score is marvelous.


----------



## helenora

Very rare film *"Film"* by Samuel Beckett with Buster Keaton 1965

was interesting and it's a short one.


----------



## Pugg

*La la land* won five BAFTAS last night in London.


----------



## Vaneyes

*No Way to Treat a Lady* (1968), starring Rod Steiger, Lee Remick, George Segal. Directed by Jack Smight ('Harper', 'The Illustrated Man'). Find George and wish him a Happy Birthday. He's 83 today.


----------



## Vaneyes

Looking at stuff on REMAKE of *Death Wish *(2017, post-production), starring Bruce Willis, Vincent D'Onofrio, Elisabeth Shue, Dean Norris, Camila Morrone. Directed by Eli Roth.

Hoping they don't wreck this sacred franchise.






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_Wish_(upcoming_film)


----------



## Pugg

​
La Haine.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113247/

4 stars


----------



## Richard8655

Directed by Woody Allen. Not a comedy and excellent.


----------



## Pugg

Richard8655 said:


> View attachment 92357
> 
> 
> Directed by Woody Allen. Not a comedy and excellent.


Attachment is not working Richard.


----------



## Richard8655

Oops. Thanks Pugg, will repair.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Philomena* (2013), starring Judi Dench, Steve Coogan. Directed by Stephen Frears ('Dangerous Liaisons', 'The Queen'). Original Score, Alexandre Desplat.


----------



## Pugg

We watched Jagten, the man accused by a pupil....the nightmare from any teacher.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2106476/


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> We watched Jagten, the man accused by a pupil....the nightmare from any teacher.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2106476/


good movie.I like it.


----------



## helenora

Vaneyes said:


> *Philomena* (2013), starring Judi Dench, Steve Coogan. Directed by Stephen Frears ('Dangerous Liaisons', 'The Queen'). Original Score, Alexandre Desplat.


Judi Dench has changed very little.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## helenora

Vaneyes said:


> *No Way to Treat a Lady* (1968), starring Rod Steiger, Lee Remick, George Segal. Directed by Jack Smight ('Harper', 'The Illustrated Man'). Find George and wish him a Happy Birthday. He's 83 today.


I've watched it yesterday. a very good one.


----------



## Pugg

​
Such a touching story.
The Reader.


----------



## Gordontrek

I was never crazy about the Western genre (John Wayne/Clint Eastwood/Steve McQueen era) but I LOVE modern revisionist Westerns. This is a thoroughly enjoyable flick. I could listen to Jeff Bridges's character talk all day.


----------



## chromatic owl

My neighbour Totoro.


----------



## Dan Ante

*Little Dorrit by Dickens,* 
People were put into Debtors prison for being in debt and of course could not work and stayed there until they paid of their debt or some one else paid it.


----------



## Pugg

​Natalie Portman is stunning as: *Jackie.*
4 stars!!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1619029/


----------



## Pugg

_Side effects._
Strange people do strange things.


----------



## KenOC

_Side Effects _passed almost unnoticed. I really liked it, intelligent movie, lots of twists and turns. Not what you expect!


----------



## Pugg

KenOC said:


> _Side Effects _passed almost unnoticed. I really liked it, intelligent movie, lots of twists and turns. Not what you expect!


I am still bedazzled by it.


----------



## Guest

A little confusing and preposterous at times, but generally it was entertaining enough.


----------



## Pugg

No.
But yes toward the film.
very good acting.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> I am still bedazzled by it.


I watched it and I feel puzzled.....indeed.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> I watched it and I feel puzzled.....indeed.


How many twist and turns can one movie makes?


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> How many twist and turns can one movie makes?


haha, yeah and the more I watch modern movies the more I cherish old ones


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> How many twist and turns can one movie makes?


I enjoy twists and turns as long as they are logical and advance the plot and/or character development, not just because the screenwriter wanted to extend the playing time or just mess with the audiences' heads!


----------



## Vaneyes

I dislike most flashbacks. Terribly-overused these days. Usually, it's best to tell the story chronologically. Traumatic snapshots are fine, if used sparingly. Once is good most of the time. Don't keep pounding, Mr. Director.


----------



## Pugg

Then do stay away from: Jacky Vaneyes.


----------



## helenora

Mother Kusters goes to heaven By Reiner Werner Fassbinder


----------



## Vaneyes

*Sicario *(2015), starring Emily Blunt, Benicio Del Toro, Josh Brolin. Directed by Denis Villeneuve ('Blade Runner 2049' post-production). Writer: Taylor Sheridan. Cinematographer: Roger Deakins ('1984', 'Sid and Nancy', 'White Mischief', 'The Shawshank Redemption', 'Oh Brother, Where Art Thou?', 'A Beautiful Mind', 'Jarhead', 'No Country for Old Men','The Reader', 'Revolutionary Road', 'Skyfall', 'Blade Runner 2049' post-production). Film Editing: Joe Walker ('Blade Runner 2049' post-production). Sound Editing: Alan Robert Murray. Music: Johann Johannsson ('Blade Runner 2049' post-production).

Shortchanged at the 2016 Oscars. A timely movie re Trump's "bad hombres". A destined classic (Top 100), if it isn't already. Thoughtful, stirring production throughout. The leads give their best performances. Most of the director's technical team will be back with Blade Runner 2049.


----------



## Vaneyes

Trailer for *Blade Runner 2049 *(2017). October 6, 2017 North American release of the sequel, starring Ryan Gosling, Harrison Ford. Directed by Denis Villeneuve.






Related:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blade_Runner_2049


----------



## Vaneyes

Trailer for *John Wick: Chapter 2* (2017). Re soundtrack, I think I detect a rapping Verdi Requiem borrow. Anybody seen this movie? I'll wait for Netflix.


----------



## Pugg

First time ever seen this, don't ask why because I still don't know.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Adventures of Robin Hood* (1938, DVD), starring Errol Flynn, Olivia de Havilland, Basil Rathbone. Directed by Michael Curtiz ('Casablanca', 'Mildred Pierce'). Flynn's still fun to watch, but overall this film has had its day. Instead, see Robin Hood: Men in Tights (1993), and the British TV series, The Adventures of Robin Hood (1955 - '59) with Richard Greene.










*

Love Is a Many-Splendored Thing* (1955, Netflix), starring William Holden, Jennifer Jones. Directed by Henry King ('Twelve O'Clock High', 'The Snows of Kilimanjaro', 'The Sun Also Rises'). Won Oscars for wardrobe and music, and that's about right. Holden's sartorial splendor is impeccable as usual, though his button-down dress shirt in this 1949 story may have been jumping the gun by several years. Some good CinemaScope shots of 1950's Hong Kong. The rest takes place in Fox studios.


----------



## Vronsky

*The Professional (2003)*










The Professional (2003)
Directed by: Dušan Kovačević
Starring: Branislav Lečić, Bora Todorović, Nataša Ninković


----------



## Pugg

​On the Edge.
Amusing entertainment.


----------



## Vronsky

*The Blood of a Poet (1930)*










The Blood of a Poet (1930)
Directed by: Jean Cocteau
Starring: Lee Miller, Pauline Carton, Enrique Rivero


----------



## Vaneyes

*Monster* (2003), starring Charlize Theron, Christina Ricci, Bruce Dern. Directed by Patty Jenkins ('Wonder Woman'). A true tale of crime's rarity, a female serial killer. Theron's miraculous transformation yielded acting's trifecta--Oscar, Golden Globe, SAG.


----------



## Vaneyes

2017 Oscars Preview:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/0/oscars-2017-live-academy-awards-winners-losers-action-night/

http://oscar.go.com/

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/26/movies/oscars-academy-awards.html?_r=0

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...arl-lagerfeld-oscars-2017-dress-drama-w468935

http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2017/01/oscar-nominations-predictions-2017

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...cademy-awards-how-to-watch-full-schedule.html

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/oscars/


----------



## Pugg

​From Belgium T.V.


----------



## Pugg

La la land did very good at the Oscars, well deserved.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> La la land did very good at the Oscars, well deserved.


And the winner of Best Picture is Moon Land. :tiphat:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...velope-triggered-a-best-picture-fiasco-980910

Another snafu regarding a wrong pic shown in the Memoriam segment.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...designer-but-uses-photo-friend-whos-alive-980

Oh well, good show otherwise.


----------



## Vaneyes

From 2015, '24 Worst Movie Casting Decisions Ever'.

http://www.goliath.com/movies/10-wo...458d27b3989b6&utm_content=movies_premium_2017

The list's still valid, many of its "stars" remain on my No-Go Guide. Such as, Black, Costner, Kutcher, Affleck bros., Depp, Renner, Reynolds, Clooney, Grammer, Cage, O'Donnell, Farrell, Vaughn.

Here's one from 2016. I see last night's Best Actress (Emma Stone) got a nod.

http://www.therichest.com/expensive-lifestyle/entertainment/the-15-worst-movie-casting-choices-ever/


----------



## starthrower

I haven't watched a movie in at least three years. So much of what people go crazy over I find uninteresting or mediocre. Hollywood cranks out tons of garbage. I can't think of much I like beyond the early 70s. I would watch the IFC if I had cable, but I don't.


----------



## Dan Ante

The last time I was in a cinema I saw "The sound of music" that would have been the mid 60s I catch the odd one on TV but there is so much rubbish....


----------



## starthrower

The rubbish sells. All of that action/special effects/fantasy stuff that bores me to tears. Just give me some strong characters and good dialogue. The other people can waste their money on the cheap thrills garbage. I used to like a TV show called Northern Exposure. Good writing, and a great cast of characters.


----------



## Marinera

I don't watch movies. Tim Burton Alice in the Wonderland was the last film I saw when it premiered few years ago. Special effects and acidic colours made me queasy, and the movie itself was just very boring. 

That said, now I plan to watch Cocteau's Orphee movie. I've listened to Glass opera Orphee, and this is the next logical step.


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> I haven't watched a movie in at least three years. So much of what people go crazy over I find uninteresting or mediocre. Hollywood cranks out tons of garbage. I can't think of much I like beyond the early 70s. I would watch the IFC if I had cable, but I don't.


Then you won't be interested in the 2017 Oscars Gift Bag.

http://www.bet.com/lifestyle/2017/0...goodies-inside-this-years-oscar-gift-bag.html


----------



## Pugg

Dan Ante said:


> The last time I was in a cinema I saw "The sound of music" that would have been the mid 60s I catch the odd one on TV but there is so much rubbish....


One man's rubbish is another ones luck.
Thank goodness for the push on/ off button.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> And the winner of Best Picture is Moon Land. :tiphat:
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...velope-triggered-a-best-picture-fiasco-980910
> 
> Another snafu regarding a wrong pic shown in the Memoriam segment.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...designer-but-uses-photo-friend-whos-alive-980
> 
> Oh well, good show otherwise.


Bit of a awkward moment for Mr. Warren Beatty.


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> Then you won't be interested in the 2017 Oscars Gift Bag.


DPRK news feed: "Red Carpet" participants in US "Oscar" prizes receive bags filled with gold, frankincense, myrrh, and cocaine, as desperate peasants starve.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835986989753184256


----------



## Dan Ante

The pitch forks are coming out, run and hide you rich busterds.


----------



## FBerwald

The Quiet Earth


----------



## helenora

Ben-Hur 1959 by William Wyler


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> Ben-Hur 1959 by William Wyler


Did you see that remake from last year...???


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Did you see that remake from last year...???


no.I don't want to. it seems I lost interest in movies made in 21st century


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> no.I don't want to. it seems I lost interest in movies made in 21st century


Keep it that way, worst remake I ever saw.:devil:


----------



## helenora

My favorite remake made in 20th century is "Dirty rotten scoundrels" 1987 if I'm not mistaken. very lovely comedy


----------



## hpowders

Marinera said:


> I don't watch movies. Tim Burton Alice in the Wonderland was the last film I saw when it premiered few years ago. Special effects and acidic colours made me queasy, and the movie itself was just very boring.
> 
> That said, now I plan to watch Cocteau's Orphee movie. I've listened to Glass opera Orphee, and this is the next logical step.


Most movies put me to sleep. So boring. I dread movie night at chateau hpowders!


----------



## Marinera

^
:lol: at least you sleep well.

Infernal blinking of the tv screen makes it impossible for me.


----------



## Marinera

Pugg said:


> Keep it that way, worst remake I ever saw.:devil:


I see I haven't missed anything


----------



## Pugg

One of my old time favourites.


----------



## helenora

_ go on with Willy Wyler[/I
This time is *The heiress* 1949_


----------



## Vronsky

*La symphonie fantastique (1942)*










La symphonie fantastique (1942)
Directed by: Christian-Jaque
Starring: Renée Saint-Cyr, Lise Delamare, Jean-Louis Barrault


----------



## helenora

Vronsky said:


> La symphonie fantastique (1942)
> Directed by: Christian-Jaque
> Starring: Renée Saint-Cyr, Lise Delamare, Jean-Louis Barrault


this one is on my wish list


----------



## Fugue Meister

Attention people who don't like movies, or don't like contemporary movies, or don't like Hollywood movies, or who haven't watched movies in years: This part of the forum is not for you, you clearly don't have anything to add in this part of the forum so why are you here. 

This particular thread is for sharing what films you saw recently and what you thought, so go create a new thread all about how much movies suck, or they aren't a true art form or whatever else you have to be negative about... 

Sorry to go off but the last few pages of this thread you wouldn't know what the OP is.

Switching gears, finally saw La La Land, it was decent but I don't think it really deserving of all the hoopla (neither this or Moonlight deserved the best picture award), quite frankly Arrival or Hell or High Water were the best of the ones nominated and my personal favorite of the year (Scorsese's Silence)was really better than any of them, but hey I guess the "movies suck" people are right when it comes to who the award ceremonies give the trophies to. 

Anyway I forgot who said "Dirty Rotten Scoundrels" was there favorite remake, this is a great selection and a great film. I don't know if it'd be mine, I'd probably go with "The Departed" or "The Manchurian Candidate", (yes the original is excellent but I consider the remake to be better {I know I'll probably get flac for this but), and quite frankly Jonathan Demme's best film.


----------



## Vronsky

*25th Hour (2002)*










25th Hour (2002)
Directed by: Spike Lee
Starring: Edward Norton, Philip Seymour Hoffman, Barry Pepper, Rosario Dawson, Anna Paquin

I watched this movie today, too. It was excellent (strong recommendation, it is on Roger Ebert's 'Great Movies' list, if that means to you). I wonder how I missed that film for so long...


----------



## helenora

I said I don't particularly like contemporary movies. Why not? should I create a new thread as *Fugue Meister* suggested for those who don't like 21st century movies? I thought there is no need for making more threads and this one was enough. and why people who don't like movies or contemporary movies or think of cinema as an inferior art compared to others can't express their opinion here? They don't argue like in religion/politics thread. Why can't they just say they don't like it? it's a self-expression of one's own tastes. If they say so , then they feel like saying it. and it should be said/posted in this thread since it's about cinema and doesn't cause any strong arguments.


----------



## Pugg

​Strange story, should I read the book?


----------



## Fugue Meister

helenora said:


> I said I don't particularly like contemporary movies. Why not? should I create a new thread as *Fugue Meister* suggested for those who don't like 21st century movies? I thought there is no need for making more threads and this one was enough. and why people who don't like movies or contemporary movies or think of cinema as an inferior art compared to others can't express their opinion here? They don't argue like in religion/politics thread. Why can't they just say they don't like it? it's a self-expression of one's own tastes. If they say so , then they feel like saying it. and it should be said/posted in this thread since it's about cinema and doesn't cause any strong arguments.


My barbs we're not aimed at you, there are others who never say anything about any movies but continue to offer nothing but negative views on a thread where many of us come to get recommendations from other members of this forum, which grows tiresome to sift through. If one does occasionally post something about any movies as you have done, then the occasional shot at the standard of movies today (which I'll totally concede leaves alot to be desired when compared to the quality of the films of yesteryears) would be okay but for some there only aim (seemingly) is to nag about how much movies suck, especially hollywood films. This is who my statement is for.

Yet the more I think about what you said in your response the more I think there are other threads where one could spout off about how and why they don't like any type of movies, not that they are that popular (probably because the number of people who want to S--- on movies on a classical music forum is remnant), however here is one or two I found:

http://www.talkclassical.com/37265-really-really-terrible-movies.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/25096-never-watch-todays-movies.html

So again I'll say it, why would you post here on the "Last movie you watched" thread, when all you want to do is complain about something... Find or start an appropriate thread.

Back on topic, I saw David Mamet's first film House of Games, amazing first film, excellent screenplay.


----------



## DavidA

Pretty good movie fare. Can't vouch for the historicity of it.


----------



## Pugg

​Foxcatcher, very gripping storyline.


----------



## helenora

Fugue Meister said:


> My barbs we're not aimed at you, there are others who never say anything about any movies but continue to offer nothing but negative views on a thread where many of us come to get recommendations from other members of this forum, which grows tiresome to sift through. If one does occasionally post something about any movies as you have done, then the occasional shot at the standard of movies today (which I'll totally concede leaves alot to be desired when compared to the quality of the films of yesteryears) would be okay but for some there only aim (seemingly) is to nag about how much movies suck, especially hollywood films. This is who my statement is for.
> 
> Yet the more I think about what you said in your response the more I think there are other threads where one could spout off about how and why they don't like any type of movies, not that they are that popular (probably because the number of people who want to S--- on movies on a classical music forum is remnant), however here is one or two I found:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/37265-really-really-terrible-movies.html
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/25096-never-watch-todays-movies.html
> 
> So again I'll say it, why would you post here on the "Last movie you watched" thread, when all you want to do is complain about something... Find or start an appropriate thread.
> 
> Back on topic, I saw David Mamet's first film House of Games, amazing first film, excellent screenplay.


yes, I know it wasn't about me. I've just played a bit of an advocate, because I think on this thread people are still considerably polite and don't make it into a a battlefield like on other threads.

By the way thanks for the links, I wanna check them, could be something interesting.
and a screenplay of House of Games is really good


----------



## Guest

Moving on...

This is superb.


----------



## Pugg

​
Barbara.
4 stars.

German film about a woman who wants to get out of Eastern Germany.


----------



## Vaneyes

Film historian* Robert Osborne* (84) R.I.P. :angel:

http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/robert-osborne-dead-dies-tcm-host-1202002748/


----------



## Vaneyes

*Hopscotch* (1980, DVD), starring Walter Matthau, Glenda Jackson, Ned Beatty, Sam Waterston, Herbert Lom. Directed by Ronald Neame ('The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie', 'Scrooge'). Written by Brian Garfield.

A comedy to soothe the soul in these crazy times. The film score's beautifully enhanced by WAM, Rossini, Puccini.


----------



## Pugg

​
Hugo by Martin Scorsese.
Wonderful film.


----------



## Pugg

​This is kitsch from the highest order and yet.... a kind of charming.


----------



## CypressWillow

The film "Lion" has absolutely captivated me. I recommend it highly. A true story, it conveys such a strong sense of longing for what was lost in childhood, that it's almost palpable. The subtle sound track is just gorgeous. The child who plays Saroo as a young boy is mesmerizing.






If you see it, look for two surprises: when the name of the film appears on the screen, and the very last frame, after all the credits have rolled and you're sure the film is over.


----------



## NorthernHarrier

I am finally getting an opportunity to see Robert Altman's film "Nashville." I am a big film fan and have long enjoyed other Altman films such as McCabe and Mrs. Miller, MASH, The Company, and more - but I have never had a chance to see Nashville due to the lack of availability of the movie for rent on iTunes and other places where I obtain movies. I saw half of the movie last night and will see the other half after work tonight. Amazing work by everyone involved - love it so far.


----------



## NorthernHarrier

I went to a used CD store yesterday and was surprised to see (in like new condition) Criterion blue-ray discs of Taxi Driver and Nashville, plus a new blue-ray of Midnight Cowboy. Couldn't pass them up at the low prices. I don't have to worry about being too happy in the near future!

Yeah, Scorsese's obsession with violence, and Paul Schrader's, get a little out of hand in Taxi Driver, but the movie has something real to say about the violence, and it is still head and shoulders above the vast majority of comic-book hero and dumb comedy and explosion-fest movies put out today. Not to mention that the music by Bernard Herrmann is one of my favorite movie scores.


----------



## Vaneyes

Two fashion icon documentaries via Netflix. Both get passing grades. 
*
The September Issue* (2009). Follow Anna Wintour, as she and staff prepare the 2007 American Vogue fall fashion issue. Destinations - NYC, Long island, Paris, Versailles, Rome.










*Iris* (2014) Follow Iris Apfel, as she collects even more stuff at age 93. Destinations - NYC, Palm Beach, Long Island.


----------



## JAS

An interesting documentary on Orson Welles called Orson Welles: Magician.


----------



## Vaneyes

NorthernHarrier said:


> I went to a used CD store yesterday and was surprised to see (in like new condition) Criterion blue-ray discs of Taxi Driver and Nashville, plus a new blue-ray of Midnight Cowboy. Couldn't pass them up at the low prices. I don't have to worry about being too happy in the near future!
> 
> Yeah, Scorsese's obsession with violence, and Paul Schrader's, get a little out of hand in Taxi Driver, but the movie has something real to say about the violence, and it is still head and shoulders above the vast majority of comic-book hero and dumb comedy and explosion-fest movies put out today. Not to mention that the music by Bernard Herrmann is one of my favorite movie scores.


Good picks.

FWIW unlike Midnight Cowboy, Taxi Driver, Nashville, McCabe & Mrs.Miller Blu-rays all get very good grades (video/audio/extras) at Blu-ray.com. "McCabe" Blu-ray is pricey, though released Oct. '16.

Re Altman players. Karen Black (1939 - 2013), see her in Bob Rafelson's *Five Easy Pieces* (1970), if you haven't. And Shelley Duvall in *Popeye* (1980). :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​
Stunning movie.


----------



## Xaltotun

Pugg said:


> ​
> Stunning movie.


Oh yeah! It's one of my favourites! Sure it has the Wagner theme going on but it's really, really not just for classical music aficionados! Wagner is just a bonus here! Ludwig and his brother are a wonderful pair, different takes on reality - one is a realist, and a nervous wreck because of it, the other is delusional and, in a way, strong because of it! Wonderful lines, too! I remember one from the very ending... something like... "I believe in the realm of the night and of darkness, and that realm, to me, is also the realm of _reason_!" Woah!


----------



## Pugg

Xaltotun said:


> Oh yeah! It's one of my favourites! Sure it has the Wagner theme going on but it's really, really not just for classical music aficionados! Wagner is just a bonus here! Ludwig and his brother are a wonderful pair, different takes on reality - one is a realist, and a nervous wreck because of it, the other is delusional and, in a way, strong because of it! Wonderful lines, too! I remember one from the very ending... something like... "I believe in the realm of the night and of darkness, and that realm, to me, is also the realm of _reason_!" Woah!


Did you know they made a remake in Germany?

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/movie/detail/-/art/Ludwig-II/hnum/1761950


----------



## Pugg

​
For those who not really in to opera please do try this one:

Puccini: Madam Butterfly.
very moving film.


----------



## Pugg

​
A France/ Belgium production,
very touching.


----------



## tdc

Just watched Get Out.










I thought it was pretty darned good.


----------



## Guest

Awful, just awful.


----------



## Fugue Meister

NorthernHarrier said:


> I went to a used CD store yesterday and was surprised to see (in like new condition) Criterion blue-ray discs of Taxi Driver and Nashville, plus a new blue-ray of Midnight Cowboy. Couldn't pass them up at the low prices. I don't have to worry about being too happy in the near future!
> 
> Yeah, Scorsese's obsession with violence, and Paul Schrader's, get a little out of hand in Taxi Driver, but the movie has something real to say about the violence, and it is still head and shoulders above the vast majority of comic-book hero and dumb comedy and explosion-fest movies put out today. Not to mention that the music by Bernard Herrmann is one of my favorite movie scores.


I'm a big movie guy as well but I've always thought of Altman as vastly overrated, I do like 3 women though.. Oh and "Taxi Driver" isn't offered on Criterion Blu Ray, it was on laserdisc... did you mean just "Nashville"?


----------



## Fugue Meister

tdc said:


> Just watched Get Out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was pretty darned good.


Yeah, I saw it as well and for a first picture it was impressively made if a little disappointing in the plot department but hey still pretty good.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Kontrapunctus said:


> Awful, just awful.


Yeah I hear ya, but I'm fairly certain he is just taking any parts for the cash at this point, he is trying to fund his own movie making now. If this is the case I'll let it slide, his last directorial effort (Hacksaw Ridge) was blew me away, I didn't think it would be that great but it was. Even if he never made another movie, "Apocalypto" is one of the best films of the 21st Century.


----------



## Vronsky

*Orphée (1950)*










Orphée (1950)
Directed by: Jean Cocteau
Starring: Jean Marais, François Périer, María Casares


----------



## Pugg

​
Good acting by both ladies.


----------



## NorthernHarrier

Vaneyes said:


> Good picks.
> 
> FWIW unlike Midnight Cowboy, Taxi Driver, Nashville, McCabe & Mrs.Miller Blu-rays all get very good grades (video/audio/extras) at Blu-ray.com. "McCabe" Blu-ray is pricey, though released Oct. '16.
> 
> Re Altman players. Karen Black (1939 - 2013), see her in Bob Rafelson's *Five Easy Pieces* (1970), if you haven't. And Shelley Duvall in *Popeye* (1980). :tiphat:


Five Easy Pieces is one of my favorites....and Karen Black was hugely underrated in the pantheon of big stars - she had enormous talent, as you know. She wasn't capable of a mediocre performance.

I give Altman credit for making Popeye, although I know it didn't help him with the studio execs and the public. It has flaws, of course, but at least he tried, and Robin Williams and Duvall were quite good in it, I thought.

I'm sorry Midnight Cowboy doesn't have good grades at Blue-ray.com. It sure is an amazing movie! I can't comment on the number and quality of the extras, because I haven't even looked at the details - it was worth buying at the price I paid just to have a copy of the movie. I haven't had an opportunity to view the disc yet.

Speaking of music, if you haven't had an opportunity to hear Fred Neil's original version of "Everybody's Talkin' (at me)," I recommend it.


----------



## NorthernHarrier

Fugue Meister said:


> I'm a big movie guy as well but I've always thought of Altman as vastly overrated, I do like 3 women though.. Oh and "Taxi Driver" isn't offered on Criterion Blu Ray, it was on laserdisc... did you mean just "Nashville"?


My mistake - the Taxi Driver disc was in the section of the store labeled "Criterion Blue-ray," so I assumed it was issued by Criterion. I will take a look at the disc package and see who put it out, when I get home from work. [Edit: issued by Sony].

Regarding Altman: I've never seen Three Women or Shortcuts - but I want to see them. I sometimes have had the impression some of his movies were experiments that went somewhat out of control - like an impromptu recipe in the kitchen. However, after watching more of them and viewing interviews with people involved, I've come to think that he went through a lot of effort and took very specific steps in many cases to innovate and create movies that reflected reality in ways that had not been shown on screen much in the past.

For example, in the extras on the Nashville Blue-ray there is a discussion of the fact that Altman aimed microphones on secondary characters in most scenes, and even extras, so that he could weave dialog and utterances into the movie from almost anyone on screen. He did the same thing with his use of long lenses, with the result being that the actors in each scene had no idea when the camera and the scene were featuring them and when they were merely in the background.

As others have said, I think Altman was more interested in human behavior and character than in story or plot - and some consequences of that turn off a lot of people. In spite of those shortcomings in plot or storyline, it seems to me that several of his movies seem to give us a unique and interesting look into the nature of the people in the movie and the larger society in which they live.


----------



## Vronsky

*Häxan (1922)*










Häxan (1922)
Directed by: Benjamin Christensen
Starring: Benjamin Christensen, Clara Pontoppidan, Oscar Stribolt


----------



## Vaneyes

NorthernHarrier said:


> Five Easy Pieces is one of my favorites....and Karen Black was hugely underrated in the pantheon of big stars - she had enormous talent, as you know. She wasn't capable of a mediocre performance.
> 
> I give Altman credit for making Popeye, although I know it didn't help him with the studio execs and the public. It has flaws, of course, but at least he tried, and Robin Williams and Duvall were quite good in it, I thought.
> 
> *I'm sorry Midnight Cowboy doesn't have good grades at Blue-ray.com. It sure is an amazing movie! I can't comment on the number and quality of the extras, because I haven't even looked at the details - it was worth buying at the price I paid just to have a copy of the movie. I haven't had an opportunity to view the disc yet.*
> 
> Speaking of music, if you haven't had an opportunity to hear Fred Neil's original version of "Everybody's Talkin' (at me)," I recommend it.


Most of the time I don't bother with the extras. It's the movie and restoration (if Blu-ray) I'm interested in.

Sometimes older movie Blu-ray transfers surprise, and if it's a success, Bluray.com will often have a detailed review.

FWIW I get Blu-ray if the price differential with DVD isn't ridiculous. If I have a good quality DVD of a film, I won't bother getting a Blu-ray version. Two good quality DVDs that immediately come to mind are two Russell Crowe films--Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World (2003), and Gladiator (2000).

FWIW I don't think Jaws (1975) and The Exorcist (1973) Blu-rays are that great. I don't have the DVDs, so I can't compare. Long story short, it's a crapshoot. Cheers!


----------



## hpowders

Manchester by The Sea and Moonlight.

Both were disappointing and in my opinion, had no business being in the running for best picture Oscar.

Perhaps that's indicative of the dearth of fine movies we used to be able to see with regularity. It appears those days are long gone, unfortunately.


----------



## NorthernHarrier

Vaneyes said:


> Most of the time I don't bother with the extras. It's the movie and restoration (if Blu-ray) I'm interested in.
> 
> Sometimes older movie Blu-ray transfers surprise, and if it's a success, Bluray.com will often have a detailed review.
> 
> FWIW I get Blu-ray if the price differential with DVD isn't ridiculous. If I have a good quality DVD of a film, I won't bother getting a Blu-ray version. Two good quality DVDs that immediately come to mind are two Russell Crowe films--Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World (2003), and Gladiator (2000).
> 
> FWIW I don't think Jaws (1975) and The Exorcist (1973) Blu-rays are that great. I don't have the DVDs, so I can't compare. Long story short, it's a crapshoot. Cheers!


These are the first Blue-ray movies I've purchased - the other few I have were gifts. Like you, I will only consider buying the Blue-ray if it doesn't cost too much and if the image quality and/or extras merit the price for me. I generally don't buy movies - I have only bought a few that were "all-time favorites" of mine and very inexpensive.

I'm definitely on my all-time record movie-buying kick, as just yesterday I found somebody selling copies of Little Murders cheap online and took a chance that the disc will provide a quality image. It's difficult to get that movie, a favorite of mine, inexpensively, and it's rarely shown on television where I live.


----------



## Pugg

​
Re watched one of our favourites.


----------



## helenora

Vronsky said:


> Häxan (1922)
> Directed by: Benjamin Christensen
> Starring: Benjamin Christensen, Clara Pontoppidan, Oscar Stribolt


very interesting. you seem to like old movies too. sometimes they are more modern than contemporary ones.


----------



## Vronsky

helenora said:


> very interesting. you seem to like old movies too. sometimes they are more modern than contemporary ones.


Yes, and this love started several years ago, when I watched for the first time _The Invisible Man_ (strong recommendation) directed by James Whale. These days, films are rarely made for purely artistic reasons and experiments are discouraged, tested formulas are always recycled.


----------



## Vaneyes

NorthernHarrier said:


> These are the first Blue-ray movies I've purchased - the other few I have were gifts. Like you, I will only consider buying the Blue-ray if it doesn't cost too much and if the image quality and/or extras merit the price for me. I generally don't buy movies - *I have only bought a few that were "all-time favorites" of mine and very inexpensive. *
> 
> I'm definitely on my all-time record movie-buying kick, as just yesterday I found somebody selling copies of Little Murders cheap online and took a chance that the disc will provide a quality image. It's difficult to get that movie, a favorite of mine, inexpensively, and it's rarely shown on television where I live.


That was my original intention. Soon discovered I had more favorites than I thought.


----------



## hpowders

Hacksaw Ridge

Aces!!


----------



## Pugg

​From our Belgium neighbours.
Seraphine.
4 stars.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Crown* (Season 2), perhaps November on Netflix.

http://www.townandcountrymag.com/leisure/arts-and-culture/news/a9360/the-crown-season-2/


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> *The Crown* (Season 2), perhaps November on Netflix.
> 
> http://www.townandcountrymag.com/leisure/arts-and-culture/news/a9360/the-crown-season-2/


I like to see this, I believe they are going to release a DVD so have to wait a bit.


----------



## Vronsky

*From Dusk till Dawn (1996)*










From Dusk till Dawn (1996)
Directed by: Robert Rodriguez
Starring: George Clooney, Quentin Tarantino, Harvey Keitel, Juliette Lewis


----------



## Vronsky

*T2 Trainspotting (2017)*










T2 Trainspotting (2017)
Directed by: Danny Boyle
Starring: Ewan McGregor, Ewen Bremner, Jonny Lee Miller, Robert Carlyle


----------



## tdc

Fugue Meister said:


> Yeah, I saw it as well and for a first picture it was impressively made if a little disappointing in the plot department but hey still pretty good.


I thought it was a clever film. I thought the line that occurs twice roughly 'I would've voted for Obama for a third term if I could' was interesting and I think that was a multi-faceted joke that could be looked at as a metaphor for what actually happened to Obama during his term as president. He seemed to change after getting elected so symbolically it could be looked at as a similar thing that happened to him as what happened to the victims of the operation in the film.


----------



## Pugg

​
In Bruges.
I was mistaken with Colin Firth
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0780536/


----------



## hpowders

American Pastoral

Ewan McGregor, Jennifer Connelly, Dakota Fanning.

Title of the film is pure sarcasm.

Worthy.


----------



## Pugg

Vronsky said:


> T2 Trainspotting (2017)
> Directed by: Danny Boyle
> Starring: Ewan McGregor, Ewen Bremner, Jonny Lee Miller, Robert Carlyle


Did you liked it Vronsky?


----------



## Vronsky

Pugg said:


> Did you liked it Vronsky?


Average I would say. It's funny, it's melancholic, it shows nostalgia for the great energy of the past, but I don't think it has epic/memorable dialogues/replies like the first part. Begbie/Robert Carlyle is great in the sequel, he still has the intensity of the first part. It's worth watching it.


----------



## Pugg

Vronsky said:


> Average I would say. It's funny, it's melancholic, it shows nostalgia for the great energy of the past, but I don't think it has epic/memorable dialogues/replies like the first part. Begbie/Robert Carlyle is great in the sequel, he still has the intensity of the first part. It's worth watching it.


Thank you, it had very mixes reviews, only the BBC film programme said it was almost better than the first one.


----------



## Blancrocher

Cousin Cousine (dir. Tacchella, 1975)

Very amusing comic film--I'll probably watch it again at some point.


----------



## helenora

Blancrocher said:


> Cousin Cousine (dir. Tacchella, 1975)
> 
> Very amusing comic film--I'll probably watch it again at some point.


always wanted to watch it.


----------



## Pugg

​
Ash Wednesday.
Not as bad as some reviews.


----------



## Fugue Meister

hpowders said:


> Manchester by The Sea and Moonlight.
> 
> Both were disappointing and in my opinion, had no business being in the running for best picture Oscar.
> 
> Perhaps that's indicative of the dearth of fine movies we used to be able to see with regularity. It appears those days are long gone, unfortunately.


I've got to say I thought "Manchester by the Sea" was a totally solid film for what it was, a straight forward drama, what else do people expect? I mean even back in the golden age of films there still was tons of crap. Truly great films are few and far between and even though MbtS wasn't in the pantheon of the greatest films of all time, it was still a good film.

Moonlight on the other hand, while well made was hardly best picture material and the fact it one fits with the academy's unspoken policy of awarding things for political reasons.


----------



## Templeton

'Nise: The Heart of Madness', a Brazilian film, portraying the care of people with schizophrenia in 1950s Rio. It's based on a true story and despite its subject matter is surprisingly uplifting. Far better than 'One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest', imho. Currently on Netflix UK.


----------



## Guest

Templeton said:


> View attachment 92985
> 
> 
> 'Nise: The Heart of Madness', a Brazilian film, portraying the care of people with schizophrenia in 1950s Rio. It's based on a true story and despite its subject matter is surprisingly uplifting. Far better than 'One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest', imho. Currently on Netflix UK.


Have you read the novel (_Cuckoo's Nest_)? In my opinion, the movie version barely scratches the surface of it and makes far too many important changes. Some things are better read and not seen!


----------



## helenora

"Sgt. Bilko"

very funny, enjoyable. Thanks to suggestions from 'Recommend me good movies" thread


----------



## Pugg

​
*Blue Jasmine.*
4 stars for Mr Allen.


----------



## Guest

This was nauseatingly violent and ultimately purposeless. (I guess the message is don't **** off psychotic neo-Nazos...). Patrick Stewart must have lost a bet to waste his time on this loser, although his performance was quite chilling.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> This was nauseatingly violent and ultimately purposeless. (I guess the message is don't **** off psychotic neo-Nazos...). Patrick Stewart must have lost a bet to waste his time on this loser, although his performance was quite chilling.


Is the guy in the background Elijah Wood ?


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Is the guy in the background Elijah Wood ?


No, he's Anton Yelchin, who was killed when his car crushed him against his fence last year.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> No, he's Anton Yelchin, who was killed when his car crushed him against his fence last year.


Yes, that's the guy, tragic but as we know, no-one knows when "that" day will be ( thank goodness)


----------



## Vronsky

*Dracula (1931)*










Dracula (1931)
Directed by: Tod Browning
Starring: Bela Lugosi, Helen Chandler, David Manners, Dwight Frye, Edward Van Sloan


----------



## JAS

Vronsky said:


> Dracula (1931)
> Directed by: Tod Browning
> Starring: Bela Lugosi, Helen Chandler, David Manners, Dwight Frye, Edward Van Sloan


The DVD has interesting supporting features, including the Spanish Version, shot on the same sets after the regular crew was done for the day. (It is argued that many of the shots in the Spanish version are better, but their Dracula has none of Legosi's charisma. The Spanish female lead, Lupita Tovar, died just last year at the age of 106. Carla Lemmle, who speaks the first words in the English version, also died a few years ago, at 104. Maybe a little of Dracula wore off on them.) I also recommend Kevin Brownlow's documentary Universal Horror, about the early Universal horror films.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Kontrapunctus said:


> This was nauseatingly violent and ultimately purposeless. (I guess the message is don't **** off psychotic neo-Nazos...). Patrick Stewart must have lost a bet to waste his time on this loser, although his performance was quite chilling.


Personally speaking the direction of this movie was spectacular, although I do agree that it was nauseatingly violent. This was the second film of Jeremy Saulnier who made the indie hit "Blue Ruin" (made through kickstart), he said he wanted to make it before his career got to far and the studio exec.s wouldn't let him do something this dark. Considering it was made for less than five million dollars with all the talent involved (which by the way Patrick Stewart said he did the movie because reading the script scared the s*^% out of him and that had never happened to him before) is very impressive.

I understand what you mean though it is definitely not a film I want to re-watch any time soon, incredibly graphic but I wouldn't say tasteless. Having said this I urge you to check out Blue Ruin, which for a directorial debut on a shoe-string budget, is an astounding movie and one that I have watched several times. A far better film than Green Room.


----------



## Vaneyes

Jeremy Saulnier Q & A on violent movies, plus Netflix's order of *Hold The Dark* (2018).

http://www.indiewire.com/2016/10/gr...nier-what-he-hates-violent-movies-1201736910/

http://variety.com/2017/film/news/netflix-alaskan-thriller-hold-the-dark-green-room-1201971151/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hold_the_Dark


----------



## JAS

Heaven's Gate, director's cut (Criterion edition).


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Yes, that's the guy {Anton Yelchin}, tragic but as we know, no-one knows when "that" day will be ( thank goodness)


His filmography, including three 2017 releases.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0947338/


----------



## Vaneyes

JAS said:


> *Heaven's Gate*{1980}, director's cut (Criterion edition).


Commonly included on all-time bomb lists. How was this cut?


----------



## JAS

Vaneyes said:


> Commonly included on all-time bomb lists. How was this cut?


It is _very_ long, and I cannot say that it is a great story, or particularly well told. The pacing seems sluggish and scenes wander around with no apparent concept of time or how they will fit into the movie overall, but somehow there is also a sense that many parts are also missing. (There is, for example, a supposed friendship between Kris Kristopherson's character and that of Christopher Walken, but it just gets mentioned without any supporting background.)

And yet, as a visual production, it is _gorgeous_ to watch, often breathtakingly so. Every frame looks like a beautifully rendered painting. The original movie, as noted in the short restoration documentary, had a bland sepia tone over everything, which has now been removed to reveal sumptuous color. The attention to detail is apparent in the sets, the buggies, the great steam train, houses, muddy streets, costumes, scenery, etc. The acting is consistently good, although many of the characters come across as somewhat blank slates. The story is okay, and, as has been noted, perhaps prescient as it deals with immigrants being treated as cattle because their hard-scrabble lives stand in the way of wealthy land barons.


----------



## Pugg

​
Only half way, it stopped spontaneous,:scold:


----------



## Vaneyes

JAS said:


> It is _very_ long, and I cannot say that it is a great story, or particularly well told. The pacing seems sluggish and scenes wander around with no apparent concept of time or how they will fit into the movie overall, but somehow there is also a sense that many parts are also missing. (There is, for example, a supposed friendship between Kris Kristopherson's character and that of Christopher Walken, but it just gets mentioned without any supporting background.)
> 
> *And yet, as a visual production, it is gorgeous to watch, often breathtakingly so. Every frame looks like a beautifully rendered painting.* The original movie, as noted in the short restoration documentary, had a bland sepia tone over everything, which has now been removed to reveal sumptuous color. The attention to detail is apparent in the sets, the buggies, the great steam train, houses, muddy streets, costumes, scenery, etc. The acting is consistently good, although many of the characters come across as somewhat blank slates. The story is okay, and, as has been noted, perhaps prescient as it deals with immigrants being treated as cattle because their hard-scrabble lives stand in the way of wealthy land barons.


I have similar feelings for *The Mutiny on the Bounty* (1962), *Cleopatra* (1963), and others.


----------



## JAS

Another one is The Greatest Story Ever Told. As a movie, it is painfully dull, no matter how great the story may be, but many of the scenes literally look like paintings. (Plus it has a great score by Alfred Newman.)


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> I have similar feelings for *The Mutiny on the Bounty* (1962), *Cleopatra* (1963), and others.


I never forget, watching this with my parents and my mum said ( when Cleopatra visits Rome on that enormous "thing" ):
"Thank goodness they invented better travel services these days."


----------



## Vronsky

*Contact (1997)*










Contact (1997)
Directed by: Robert Zemeckis
Starring: Jodie Foster, Matthew McConaughey, James Woods

The film is much longer than it should have been. The story and the narrative are boring, pathetic and full of worn-out clichés. A couple of days ago, I read Roger Ebert's review on the film, it was very positive. In fact, he listed _Contact_ in his _Great Movies_ category. I expected a whole lot more from this film, but mainly it was waste of time...


----------



## Richard8655

Vronsky said:


> Contact (1997)
> Directed by: Robert Zemeckis
> Starring: Jodie Foster, Matthew McConaughey, James Woods
> 
> The film is much longer than it should have been. The story and the narrative are boring, pathetic and full of worn-out clichés. A couple of days ago, I read Roger Ebert's review on the film, it was very positive. In fact, he listed _Contact_ in his _Great Movies_ category. I expected a whole lot more from this film, but mainly it was waste of time...


Really? To me it was thought provoking and interesting. It came from a book on the subject by Carl Sagan, which I also thought was very good. But to each his own.


----------



## Pugg

​
Moonrise Kingdom.
I did like this movie, nor big fan of Mr. Willis though.


----------



## Vronsky

*Spartacus (1960, Restored Edition)*










Spartacus (1960, Restored Edition)
Directed by: Stanley Kubrick
Starring: Kirk Douglas, Laurence Olivier, Jean Simmons, Charles Laughton, Peter Ustinov


----------



## NorthernHarrier

Don Hertzfeldt's animated movie "It's Such A Beautiful Day."


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Getaway* (1972), starring McQueen & MacGraw. Directed by Sam Peckinpah ('The Wild Bunch'). Square many years later. McQueen overacts in too many scenes. Quincy Jones soundtrack is terrible.










*
Mulholland Falls *(1996), starring Nolte, Malkovich. Directed by Lee Tamahori ('Die Another Day'). Could only stomach 30 minutes in this re-viewing. There are better LA genre pics.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Get Out: not your average thriller, had high expectations with a 99% Rotten Tomatoes rating, and wasn't disappointed.


----------



## Pugg

​
Obsession by Brian de Palma.
3 stars


----------



## helenora

*Big Lebowski *
sort of a disappointing movie for me , but Jeff Bridges acting is good.


----------



## Vaneyes

helenora said:


> *Big Lebowski *
> sort of a disappointing movie for me , but Jeff Bridges acting is good.


"Jesus Quintana" does it for me. 

FYI the character's reborn in *Going Places* (2017).

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5974030/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_2


----------



## Vaneyes

Trailer for another grandpa movie.


----------



## Vaneyes

Teaser for *Just Call Me God*, a 2017 play with John Malkovich.






http://www.justcallmegod.com/


----------



## hpowders

The Purge: Election Year

Typical piece of junk.

How do I get suckered into these things?


----------



## Pugg

Revisited an old favourite:
Regular Lovers.


----------



## Vaneyes

Via YT, *Climate Hustle: The Global Warming Shakedown* (2015), a documentary denying global warming. It's much in the same vein as *The Great Global Warming Swindle* (2007), though crasser in presentation.


----------



## hpowders

Inferno-Tom Hanks, Felicity Jones

Unbelievable plot. What else is new?


----------



## Pugg

Silk Road, a Dutch movie .
Girl attracted by a drug dealer and get sucked in his lifestyle and risky business.


----------



## Pugg

​
We went to the movie last night to see : The Dancer,
based on the life off *Sergei Polunin*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergei_Polunin


----------



## Vronsky

*The Shawshank Redemption (1994)*










The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
Directed by: Frank Darabont
Starring: Tim Robbins & Morgan Freeman


----------



## Bettina

Vronsky said:


> The Shawshank Redemption (1994)
> Directed by: Frank Darabont
> Starring: Tim Robbins & Morgan Freeman


I love the Mozart aria scene in that film!


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> I love the Mozart aria scene in that film!


Janowitz singing
The poster scene is also very good.


----------



## helenora

"The color of money" 1986 Martin Scorsese

Good one.


----------



## Pugg

Belgium T.V transmitted : _Guess Who's Coming to Dinner._
I did recorded it for tonight( Sunday that is for me)


----------



## DavidA

Power Rangers. Delightful rubbish!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Cleopatra* (1963, DVD/4 hrs+), starring Taylor & Burton. It'd been some time since viewing this monster. Twas fun. With pee, food & drink breaks, plan for an all-nighter. The 2013 Blu-ray restoration is the preferred version now. Whatever's usable of two additional hours, may one day result in a marathon version.










Trivia:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cleopatra_(1963_film)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0056937/


----------



## Pugg

We watched Guess Who's Coming to Dinner last night, that speech at the end by Spencer Tracey, class acting.


----------



## ldiat

i just watched again "jack Reacher" the first film. i like lee childs books about jack. tom cruise plays reacher in the movies and he is a small guy 5'7' and what 165? but jack reacher is like 6'4" 225 or so in the books.


----------



## Pugg

​
Ida
Stunning picture although black and white is not always necessary.
4 stars

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ida_(film)


----------



## NorthernHarrier

*Last Film Watched*

Rachel, Rachel

Joanne Woodward was outstanding in this excellent drama directed by Paul Newman. Highly recommended.


----------



## hpowders

Wild Oats (2016)

Shirley Maclaine, Jessica Lange.

Two old pros. Delightful!!


----------



## Pugg

NorthernHarrier said:


> Rachel, Rachel
> 
> Joanne Woodward was outstanding in this excellent drama directed by Paul Newman. Highly recommended.


I do have this one on my hard disc, recorded from T.V.
Thanks for the thumps up.


----------



## NorthernHarrier

Pugg said:


> I do have this one on my hard disc, recorded from T.V.
> Thanks for the thumps up.


I'm glad I reminded you of it - it is great to see a movie about a realistic person with realistic problems. And Woodward is very convincing in this part - very impressive at containing the character's emotions and then, at times, letting them loose to great effect. I am very impressed by Paul Newman's direction, also.

I'm going to look up the movie "Ida." I had not heard of it (we are deluged by advertisements for action and superhero films here, but little else), and it looks very interesting.


----------



## Pugg

​
Gary and Eva in North by Northwest .


----------



## Vaneyes

*Don't Stop Believin': Everyman's Journey *(2012, doc. via Netflix). Story of the rock group's latest lead singer, Arnel Pineda.
*
Absolutely Fabulous: The Movie* (2016, via Netflix), starring Joanna Lumley. Directed by Mandie Fletcher.

The former can be inspiring, while the latter cannot be anything but stinking beyond belief.


----------



## pierrot

Drinking game: take a shot every time Alain Delon lights a cigarette.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Single white female*
Good acting by the lead ladies.
4 stars


----------



## Vronsky

*Papillon (1973)*










Papillon (1973)
Directed by: Franklin J. Schaffner
Starring: Steve McQueen & Dustin Hoffman


----------



## Pugg

​
*Le Silence des Églises *(2013)
A jong boy get revenge on his abuser.


----------



## geralmar

Fire Maidens of Outer Space (1956). Bizarre British science fiction with lots of astronaut cigarette smoking. Extensive use of Polovtsian Dances begins with interpretive dance at 36 min.

Complete movie:

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Y5FThcE2CLs


----------



## Pugg

Interview with the Vampire was on, again, fell a sleep half way.


----------



## Guest

*Manchester by the Sea*. Meh. It was sad and all, but not as good as I expected from the reviews. It was about 30 minutes too long as well.


----------



## Pugg

​
With a very youngish Leo.


----------



## Jos

image post

Hypernormalisation; Adam Curtis 2016

Via YT or www.thoughtmaybe.com


----------



## Sloe

Pugg said:


> With a very youngish Leo.


It feels like he was a boy until he turned 35.


----------



## JAS

"Gold Diggers of 1933" (black and white, 1933) (on TCM on-demand) - a very sentimental, and light-hearted, and mostly rather silly, story with lots of cameos from well-recognized faces (if one is familiar with old films, including a very young Billy Barty as a baby and a toddler with a very handy can opener). The three female leads are dancers who solve their money problems by marrying wealthy but fundamentally decent men, which is probably not a solution with much application for opportunity in the real world. There are several "big" musical numbers, beginning with a pre-Fred-Astaire Ginger Rogers in a bizarre number singing "We're in the Money," including a whole verse in Pig Latin! (I told you it was bizarre.) They are very much representative of their time, choreographed by Busby Berkley, and although they are theoretically presented in the film as being done on a stage for a theater audience, it is pretty clear that some of them would not work without a camera that can move through a series of sets. The final number, a song called "The Forgotten Man," forms a surprisingly serious ending, and must have been particularly effective in the midst of the Great Depression.


----------



## Pugg

Sloe said:


> It feels like he was a boy until he turned 35.


Touché.......


----------



## DavidA

Going in Style

Not a great movie but thoroughly entertaining watching Freeman, Caine and Arfken, not to mention Anne-Margaret, doing their stuff


----------



## Pugg

Jesus Christ superstar....... in one go.
The "old" one with Ed.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

*An American In Paris*

So beautiful!


----------



## Vaneyes

Richard Macduff said:


> *An American In Paris*
> 
> So beautiful!


Though, 'cept for some second unit exteriors, filmed in Culver City, California.


----------



## Pugg

​
*The Immigrant*.
very moving story.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> *Manchester by the Sea*. Meh. It was sad and all, but not as good as I expected from the reviews. It was about 30 minutes too long as well.


A bizarre aftermath.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/manchester-by-the-sea-kill-son_us_58ee5cdde4b0f3927474aa35


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> A bizarre aftermath.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/manchester-by-the-sea-kill-son_us_58ee5cdde4b0f3927474aa35


Yikes! What monstrous parents.


----------



## Pugg

​
P.S. I Love You.
Not as good as the reviews were writhing.


----------



## Guest

Not as informative as a Jane Goodall show--the narration by Tim Allen was too cutesy--but it was still entertaining.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> Not as informative as a *Jane Goodall* show--the narration by Tim Allen was too cutesy--but it was still entertaining.


Hardta believe Jane is 83 (b. April 3,1934). She looked much younger on a recent Charlie Rose show segment. Travels an average of 300 days a year.

http://www.janegoodall.org/


----------



## hpowders

Rules Don't Apply, Warren Beatty, Lily Collins

In Dubious Battle, James Franco, Nat Wolff

On successive nights, didn't fall asleep; so that's a good sign!


----------



## Pugg

​
Vangelo Secondo Matteo,

Pier Paolo Pasolini masterpiece.
( So they say)


----------



## Pugg

The Escort (2016) 
Comedy · Desperate for a good story, a sex-addicted journalist throws himself into the world of high-class escorts when he starts following a Stanford-educated ...
‎
Waste of time .


----------



## Vronsky

*Brotherhood of the Wolf/Le Pacte des loups (2001)*










Brotherhood of the Wolf/Le Pacte des loups (2001)
Directed by: Christophe Gans
Starring: Samuel Le Bihan, Vincent Cassel, Émilie Dequenne, Monica Bellucci


----------



## Vaneyes

There's always a *Like* for Monica Bellucci.


----------



## Vaneyes

*I.T.* (2016) via Netflix, starring Pierce Brosnan, James Frecheville. Directed by John Moore. Cinematographer: Ekkehart Pollack. Another of Brosnan's 90 minute thrillers (Budget $12M) constructed by his Irish film company. Co-produced (and partnered) by the late Beau St. Clair, to which this film is dedicated.

It begins well, but quickly deteriorates with the unbelievable plot. Decent direction, photography, but only see if you have nothing better to do.


----------



## hpowders

20th Century Women (2016)
Annette Bening, Lucas Zumann, Elle Fanning, Greta Gerwig.

This one's a winner. Deeply affecting, hitting you right in the gut. Bening & Fanning are incredible!!

First movie I liked in a long, long time.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Counsellor* (2013, via Netflix), starring Bardem, Diaz, Fassbender, Cruz, Pitt. Directed by Ridley Scott. Cinematographer: Dariusz Wolski. A decent addition for Bad Hombres niche. Bardem and Diaz sizzle. "Malkina" may be Diaz' best role.


----------



## Pugg

​
Nelly & Mr Monsieur Arnaud

Highly recommended .

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nelly_and_Mr._Arnaud


----------



## Pugg

_Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat
_
Just to lifted the spirits a bit.


----------



## Vaneyes

The 2018 film is in pre-production, with most vets returning. Daniel Craig's payment for services is rumored to be bigger than Bond.


----------



## Pugg

​
Father Damian 
Story about a Belgium priest who becomes a saint, decent acting.
* Story line okay if you are religious.


----------



## Vronsky

*Rescue Dawn (2006)*










Rescue Dawn (2006)
Directed by: Werner Herzog
Starring: Christian Bale, Steve Zahn, Jeremy Davies


----------



## Pugg

*& ME*

​
Strange love triangle in the European parliament.


----------



## hpowders

The Edge of Seventeen

Hailee Steinfeld, Woody Harrelson

Intelligent, believable coming of age movie.

Hailee Steinfeld is incredible!


----------



## Pugg

The fault in our stars.
So touching, sublime acting.


----------



## Pugg

​A woman visit the doctor. 
( free translation)
Young woman has cancer and husband can't cope, heart breaking.


----------



## Pugg

​Drive.
Very entertaining film


----------



## hpowders

Silence (2016) directed by Martin Scorsese
Andrew Garfield

The test of faith of two Jesuit Priests attempting to bring the Gospel to 17th century Japan.

Good luck with THAT!!!

Long, brilliant, intelligent, thinking person's film.


----------



## TxllxT

Zootopia / Zootropolis (2016) we watched in Czech dubbing with our Czech grandchild. It reflects the American life in an animalistic dress-up that reminds one of George Orwell's Classic criticism of human hypocritical society but this time the humour carries the message home. Very much recommended for adults. Children love the wrapping.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> View attachment 93997
> 
> 
> Silence (2016) directed by Martin Scorsese
> Andrew Garfield
> 
> The test of faith of two Jesuit Priests attempting to bring the Gospel to 17th century Japan.
> 
> Good luck with THAT!!!
> 
> Long, brilliant, intelligent, thinking person's film.


Andrew Garfield has a long career ahead. Liam Neeson, behind.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Vaneyes said:


> Andrew Garfield has a long career ahead. Liam Neeson, behind.:tiphat:


Yeah. Liam Neeson only had a token role.

"Silence" is the best movie I've seen in a long, long time!


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Place Beyond the Pines *(2012). Saw this film in its theater release. 'Cepting the opening scene, it stunk.

Thought I'd watch that 3 minutes again at YT.


----------



## Pugg

​Mona Lisa Smile. 3 stars
Kind of Dead Poet on a girls school.


----------



## Vaneyes

*In the Shadow of Iris* (2016, via Netflix) French thriller starring Romain Duris, Charlotte Le Bon, Jalil Lespert. Directed by Jalil Lespert.


----------



## DavidA

The Promise

About the Armenian Genocide. Good to have it on record that this happened as the Turkish government still denies it. 

As a movie - not bad but could have been a bit better I think.


----------



## Vaneyes

Breaking News:

Depp's earpiece, fake news, truth, psychobabble?

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-39778178


----------



## hpowders

Live by Night directed by and starring Ben Affleck.

Judging from this flopperoo, Mr. Affleck should spend more time cultivating his relationship with Jennifer Garner and less time directing movies.

A dull gangster movie.

I saw this movie in mid-afternoon, so for me it was "Dead by Day".


----------



## Kieran

hpowders said:


> View attachment 94074
> 
> 
> Live by Night directed by and starring Ben Affleck.
> 
> Judging from this flopperoo, Mr. Affleck should spend more time cultivating his relationship with Jennifer Garner and less time directing movies.
> 
> A dull gangster movie.
> 
> I saw this movie in mid-afternoon, so for me it was "Dead by Day".


Or _Dead by Lunchtime_. It's a pity, because Dennis Lehane books sometimes transfer well onto the big screen. I haven't seen any films directed by Ben Affleck yet, but was disappointed by the reviews for this one, so I skipped it. I love old noir stuff, and it's due a proper resurgence, but not like this.

Recently I watched _Double Indemnity_, script by Raymond Chandler, directed by Billy Wilder, starring Edward G. Robinson, Barbra Stanwyck, and Fred McMurray. Need I say anymore? It oozes quality in every frame, and every single word and gesture.

I also watched _Star Trek Beyond_, which wasn't as bad as I expected, in fact it was enjoyable, and _Jason Bourne_, which is the 3rd photocopy of the first Bourne film they made, exactly the same in every detail, except they're all getting older...


----------



## Kieran

Vaneyes said:


> *In the Shadow of Iris* (2016, via Netflix) French thriller starring Romain Duris, Charlotte Le Bon, Jalil Lespert. Directed by Jalil Lespert.


Is this good? It's new to Netflix, and it caught my eye...


----------



## hpowders

Kieran said:


> Or _Dead by Lunchtime_. It's a pity, because Dennis Lehane books sometimes transfer well onto the big screen. I haven't seen any films directed by Ben Affleck yet, but was disappointed by the reviews for this one, so I skipped it. I love old noir stuff, and it's due a proper resurgence, but not like this.
> 
> Recently I watched _Double Indemnity_, script by Raymond Chandler, directed by Billy Wilder, starring Edward G. Robinson, Barbra Stanwyck, and Fred McMurray. Need I say anymore? It oozes quality in every frame, and every single word and gesture.
> 
> I also watched _Star Trek Beyond_, which wasn't as bad as I expected, in fact it was enjoyable, and _Jason Bourne_, which is the 3rd photocopy of the first Bourne film they made, exactly the same in every detail, except they're all getting older...


I never read reviews before a film I'm going to watch from Netflix. It's more fun to "compare notes" afterwards.

Live by Night was at least 45 minutes too long for what it had to "say".

That's 2 hours and 10 minutes of my life that I will never get back. I should sue.


----------



## hpowders

Kieran said:


> Is this good? It's new to Netflix, and it caught my eye...


Sorry. I haven't encountered that one.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kieran said:


> Is this good? It's new to Netflix, and it caught my eye...


Yes, worthwhile. Warning: Explicit sex and S&M scenes. :devil:


----------



## Kieran

Vaneyes said:


> Yes, worthwhile. Warning: Explicit sex and S&M scenes. :devil:


Your warning is noted. I'll hurry up and watch it. :lol:


----------



## Pugg

The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas, stunning film.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas, stunning film.


One of the saddest, most wrenching movies ever.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> One of the saddest, most wrenching movies ever.


Agree, although in honour of our national day of remembrance I've recorded ans start watching : 
Sophie's Choice.... that one grabs one by the throat also.


----------



## Zimmer80

Interstellar. I loathe myself for not seeing it in the theatre


----------



## Vronsky

*Training Day (2001)*










Training Day (2001)
Directed by: Antoine Fuqua
Starring: Ethan Hawke & Denzel Washington


----------



## Vronsky

*The Seafarers (1953)*










The Seafarers (1953)
Directed by: Stanley Kubrick


----------



## Vaneyes

Zimmer80 said:


> Interstellar. I loathe myself for not seeing it in the theatre


Funny, I kicked my *** for watching it on Netflix.


----------



## TennysonsHarp

I just got back from seeing Guardians of the Galaxy, Volume 2. It was a pretty amazing movie, with gorgeous visuals and an awesome soundtrack.


----------



## Pugg

Presque rien,
very moving coming of age film.
Strong acting, not for under 18 though.


----------



## Tallisman

Sling Blade by Billy Bob Thornton. Touching, tough, brilliantly acted film with a great score from Daniel Lanois.


----------



## Pugg

Australia , starring Nicole Kidman and Hugh Jackman.
Beautiful landscape, but Nicole did better roles.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Just watched the trailer to the new King Arthur film that has just been released. Some guy in a modern white collared shirt, the King's warriors doing a Nazi salute, black and East Asian people along with gigantic overblown battle elephants - in early medieval Britain... I think I'll pass.


----------



## dillonp2020

L'age d'Or, an intersting film produced by Luis Buenel (I'm 95% certain that's the spelling) and Salvador Dali. It falls in line with Dali's surrealist work as it also a venture into insanity.


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> Just watched the trailer to the new King Arthur film that has just been released. Some guy in a modern white collared shirt, the King's warriors doing a Nazi salute, black and East Asian people along with gigantic overblown battle elephants - in early medieval Britain... I think I'll pass.


It's even has got David Beckham in it, one has to know his limitations.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Pugg said:


> It's even has got David Beckham in it, one has to know his limitations.


And it is going down in flames in the box office.


----------



## bz3

SiegendesLicht said:


> Just watched the trailer to the new King Arthur film that has just been released. Some guy in a modern white collared shirt, the King's warriors doing a Nazi salute, black and East Asian people along with gigantic overblown battle elephants - in early medieval Britain... I think I'll pass.


Lol exactly how I felt. Love Arthurian stories but Hollywood (at least modern Hollywood) just can't even do a competent job. But then, they barely do a competent job at anything IMO. Is it really so important that we include dark-skinned people in literally everything even when they had nothing to do with the story? These days, I suppose my answer is 'yes.'


----------



## Pugg

​
Woman in Gold with dame Helen Mirren.

4 stars


----------



## Guest

*Wild*. I didn't know that Reese Witherspoon could actually act...


----------



## Templeton

Both enjoyable in different ways.

The first is based on the Bill Bryson book and having walked small sections of The Appalachian Trail, it brought back some good memories.

'Toast' is a British movie, set in the Midlands, in the 1960s and based upon a memoir by the British food writer, Nigel Slater. It's the type of film that the Brits (as do the French) tend to do well, understated and poignant.


----------



## Templeton

Kontrapunctus said:


> *Wild*. I didn't know that Reese Witherspoon could actually act...


Saw this too and really liked it. Definitely made me and my better half want to walk at least some of the Pacific Crest Trail.


----------



## Guest

Finally caught up with _Guardians of the Galaxy Vol 2_. Thoroughly enjoyed the fun. CGI was amazing - especially what it could do to turn the clock back for Kurt Russell!


----------



## Guest

Templeton said:


> Saw this too and really liked it. Definitely made me and my better half want to walk at least some of the Pacific Crest Trail.


I highly recommend reading Cheryl Strayed's memoir on which the movie is based. She was highly involved in the movie, so it is fairly accurate. In fact, that's her in the truck who says "Good luck" to Reese right at the beginning of the movie!


----------



## Judith

As posted in another thread, watched "Woman in Gold" a true story about a woman who's family had a painting amongst other things stolen by the Nazis. The lawyer who fought the case was Arnold Schoenbergs Grandson which I didn't know. A bit of humour among such terrible circumstances!


----------



## Templeton

Kontrapunctus said:


> I highly recommend reading Cheryl Strayed's memoir on which the movie is based. She was highly involved in the movie, so it is fairly accurate. In fact, that's her in the truck who says "Good luck" to Reese right at the beginning of the movie!


I read the book, after seeing the film and enjoyed that too. Did not know that she also had a cameo role in the film, so will check it out as it's still on Netflix. If you enjoyed this, then perhaps you might enjoy 'Life on Foot: A Walk Across America' by Nate Damm, about a guy who walked from Delaware to San Francisco a few years ago. I thought that it was one of the best books that I have read in a long time, lacking the cynicism that one often finds with older writers, which was refreshing and stirring for an old codger like me.


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> As posted in another thread, watched "Woman in Gold" a true story about a woman who's family had a painting amongst other things stolen by the Nazis. The lawyer who fought the case was Arnold Schoenbergs Grandson which I didn't know. A bit of humour among such terrible circumstances!


Thanks to BBC late night movies.


----------



## hpowders

SiegendesLicht said:


> Just watched the trailer to the new King Arthur film that has just been released. Some guy in a modern white collared shirt, the King's warriors doing a Nazi salute, black and East Asian people along with gigantic overblown battle elephants - in early medieval Britain... I think I'll pass.


The reviews in the States? Dullsville!!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

bz3 said:


> Lol exactly how I felt. Love Arthurian stories but Hollywood (at least modern Hollywood) just can't even do a competent job. But then, they barely do a competent job at anything IMO. Is it really so important that we include dark-skinned people in literally everything even when they had nothing to do with the story? These days, I suppose my answer is 'yes.'


I found it so disgusting precisely because I love Arthurian stories.


----------



## AfterHours

_Keeping Up With The Joneses_ ... Mother's Day ... My mom made me do it

(it wasn't that bad though, an amusing film)


----------



## DavidA

The new King Arthur film

Must win an award for Turkey of the Year.

Absolutely awful - when will they realise that all the special effects in the world dos not make up for a poor script and lousy acting!

PLEASE - do not waste your money!


----------



## Pugg

If you want a laugh........:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

*Hell or High Water *(2016, via Netflix), starring Chris Pine, Ben Foster, Jeff Bridges. Directed by David Mackenzie.

Bank robbers pursued by an elderly Texas Ranger. Watch, if nothing else to do.










*Decanted* (2016, documentary via Netflix). Directed by Nick Kovacic. A Napa Valley promo with several little-known wineries. Basic information, nothing juicy. Give this a miss.


----------



## Vronsky

*Nuremberg (2000)*










Nuremberg (2000)
Directed by: Yves Simoneau
Starring: Alec Baldwin, Brian Cox, Christopher Plummer, Jill Hennessy


----------



## Vaneyes

*Basquiat* (1996, via YT), starring Jeffrey Wright, Michael Wincott, plus many cameos. Directed by Julian Schnabel.

Life of a street artist who hit it big before succumbing to heroin. Interest in should grow, now that one of his paintings sold for $110.5M.


----------



## Pugg

Fatal attraction was still on the hard drive so we watched that one.


----------



## Vaneyes

70th Cannes Film Fest (May 17 - 28)

http://www.townandcountrymag.com/st...2366/cannes-film-festival-red-carpet-fashion/

http://www.festival-cannes.com/en/

https://www.theguardian.com/film/cannesfilmfestival


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

7 Men From Now: Randolph Scott, Gail Russell, Budd Boetticher.


----------



## Pugg

​
Dans La Maison

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1964624/

5 stars
The fine line between being wrong and right.


----------



## helenora

Taste of cherry by Abbas Kiarostami
I wouldn't say it's extraordinary beautiful, but it's interesting and not mainstream.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Full Metal Jacket* (1987, via YT), starring Matthew Modine, Vincent D'Onofrio, R. Lee Ermey. Directed by Stanley Kubrick.


----------



## Guest

Jennifer is not exactly Rachael from _Friends_!


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> *Full Metal Jacket* (1987, via YT), starring Matthew Modine, Vincent D'Onofrio, R. Lee Ermey. Directed by Stanley Kubrick.


Is it as scary as this man looks?


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Is it as scary as this man looks?


No, but it is disturbing in places, but overall, not that great of a film. One critic called it "Full Metal Jackoff"!!!)


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> No, but it is disturbing in places, but overall, not that great of a film. One critic called it "*Full Metal Jackoff*"!!!)


I'd like to read that review, if you have it. I searched online for that adjusted title and could only find connections to a rock song and a distorted YT rant that seemed to be caused by Gunnery Sgt. Hartman's offensive language.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> Is it as scary as this man looks?


A slightly different demeanor.


----------



## Pugg

We watched: The Pelican Brief, with Julia Roberts.
Was on Belgium T.V last Saturday, very entertaining.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> I'd like to read that review, if you have it. I searched online for that adjusted title and could only find connections to a rock song and a distorted YT rant that seemed to be caused by Gunnery Sgt. Hartman's offensive language.


Sorry, it was ages ago. Probably in an actual print publication, if you remember those.


----------



## Sloe

Pugg said:


> Is it as scary as this man looks?


If you want to see a really scary Vietnam war film I would recommend R-Point.
It is a Korean film about a group of South Korean soldiers that get killed one by one by a ghost:


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Is it as scary as this man looks?


good movie! scary in a sense what questions and themes are shown in this movie.


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. *Dina Merrill* (93) :angel:










http://www.townandcountrymag.com/society/a9914626/dina-merrill-obituary/


----------



## Triplets

The Founder--the Ray Kroc story. What a ******* he was


----------



## Vronsky

*George Carlin's Personal Favorites (1996)*










George Carlin's Personal Favorites (1996)


----------



## Vronsky

*George Carlin: Back in Town (1996)*










George Carlin: Back in Town (1996)

I love the late George Carlin. Simply genius, Socrates of our time.


----------



## Pugg

Sill not sure if it is a s great as they say it is.....


----------



## Vaneyes

*From Russia with Love* (1963), starring Sean Connery, Robert Shaw, Lotte Lenya, Walter Gotell. Directed by Terence Young.


----------



## Pugg

The BBC had Quartet , very nice and Maggie Smith is wonderful .


----------



## Guest

Superb!


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Gettysburg_ (1993) - all of it in one sitting. I'm not a film buff so I hadn't even heard of this and when it showed up on my TV schedule I thought it was going to be a documentary. Loved every bit of it.


----------



## dillonp2020

Mendelssohn The Nazis and Me.


----------



## Guest

A bit slow and lacked some clarity about relationships between characters, but worth a viewing, I suppose.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re Cannes, Jessica Chastain challenges Hollywood (linked). Watch out, Jessica, you could be blackballed.

From my perspective, Cannes film entries more-often-than-not are more about shock value than any redeeming artistic value. 

http://money.cnn.com/2017/05/30/media/jessica-chastain-cannes-women/index.html


----------



## Pugg

It is a hilarious watching as voice lover.


----------



## Vaneyes

Related:

http://money.cnn.com/2017/06/01/media/wonder-woman-banned-lebanon/index.html


----------



## Blancrocher

Noah Baumbach (dir.) - Frances Ha


----------



## Pugg

​I am not a Tom Hanks fan but this one is reasonable watching, like the whole plot.


----------



## Pugg

​
La La Land.
Such fun!


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> ​
> La La Land.
> Such fun!


amazing! what an amazing coincidence , I was about to post about it, I've just watched it for the first time and here I open this page and see your post 

well, but what I was about to say is about the movie itself and it's quite different ....I ask myself : what 6 awards are for? the question is rhetorical for sure and I can read on the Internet for what were these 6 !!! awards

Photography is amazing , yes , I admit it.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> amazing! what an amazing coincidence , I was about to post about it, I've just watched it for the first time and here I open this page and see your post
> 
> well, but what I was about to say is about the movie itself and it's quite different ....I ask myself : what 6 awards are for? the question is rhetorical for sure and I can read on the Internet for what were these 6 !!! awards
> 
> Photography is amazing , yes , I admit it.


I find the chemistry between Emma and Ryan very catching, like the whole film, saw it twice in the cinema and now at home.
Perhaps I am just 5 % more romantic then you?


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> I find the chemistry between Emma and Ryan very catching, like the whole film, saw it twice in the cinema and now at home.
> Perhaps I am just 5 % more romantic then you?


It's quite possible


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. *Glenne Headly* (1955 - 2017) :angel:


----------



## dillonp2020

Stanley Kubrik's Full Metal Jacket. Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## helenora

dillonp2020 said:


> Stanley Kubrik's Full Metal Jacket. Absolutely brilliant!


agree! I saw it for the first time just about a year ago. great movie!


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P.* Adam West* (88) :angel:


----------



## Sloe

Vaneyes said:


> R.I.P.* Adam West* (88) :angel:


Noooooooooooooooooo.

I love sixties Batman.

I thought the Tim Burton film was such a disappointment.

I also think Yvonne Craig was one of the prettiest women ever:






I don´t know how they could come up with the idea of casting Alicia Silverstone as Barbara Gordon.


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. *Yvonne Craig* (1937 - 2015) :angel:


----------



## Selby

Super cute.


----------



## Pugg

​Very moving Romanian movie:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1032846/


----------



## helenora

"Certified copy" 2010. A movie by Abbas Kiarostami. as usual by this director there is a lot to think about : how unique our lives are, are we creators of our way of living or we just copy it and live by patterns, etc?


----------



## Sonata

"How To Train Your Dragon"

Chilling and watching with my children (4 & 7 years old) and my 5 year old nephew. Cute kids movie


----------



## DavidA

Wonder Woman - don't waste your money. Awful dialogue fleshed out with CGI action sequences

Pirates of the Caribbean - utter tosh of course but quite fun

Beauty and the Beast - make sure you have some kids with you then sit back and be visually dazzled!


----------



## Guest

Wonderful. The rampant racism was hard to watch, though.


----------



## Vaneyes

Two documentaries via Netflix.*

After Porn Ends 2* (2017) After the lovin', how the stars meld into society. Limp, give it a miss.
*
Jackie: A Tale of Two Sisters* (2017). Weak tea, pass. Vanity Fair article (linked) is better.

http://www.vanityfair.com/style/2016/04/jackie-kennedy-lee-radziwill-sisterhood


----------



## helenora

"About Elly" 2015 Asghar Farhadi










"Le passe" Asghar Farhadi

Both are well done, but instead of promised psychology and drama "Le passe" turned out to be just a melodrama.


----------



## helenora

*"Through the olive trees"* by Abbas Kiarostami
very poetic and with a wonderful oboe concerto in c moll by Cimarosa


----------



## dillonp2020

I decided to watch The Pianist again. Absolutely heart wrenching. The last time I watched it, I was about 11 and less in tune with history and my emotions. Brilliant film, perhaps even better than the book.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Last Days in Vietnam* (2014, documentary). Directed by Rory Kennedy. A poignant telling of one of America's darkest moments. Hopefully, Ms. Kennedy will one day have something to say about current events.


----------



## MattB

*The Nice Guys* (2016) - Good movie if you like yourself some neo noir fun. Shane Black doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Vaneyes

MattB said:


> *The Nice Guys* (2016) - Good movie if you like yourself some neo noir fun. Shane Black doesn't disappoint.


Didn't know this movie existed. IMDb 7.4 rating. $50M budget, $36M gross. Kim Basinger ('LA Confidential'), a supporting role.


----------



## MattB

I have to admit I watched it only for Russell Crowe, and ended pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Pugg

​
I love this picture, I really do.


----------



## Ralfy

_The Battle of Algiers_


----------



## Ralphus

Rings (2017)

Awful!


----------



## Pugg

Stunning performance form Miss Taylor.
Take a while to get into, but once you "in" it......


----------



## danj

Found Dvorak, some Strauss and it was a lovely movie overall.


----------



## Pugg

Cat on the hot tin roof.


----------



## helenora

"Madame Sousatzka" with Shirley MacLaine.

From another thread here on TC. 
it was good to watch it even though sometimes a role of Madame Sousatzka looks very ridiculous , Shirley overplayed it and in some moments I couldn't help smiling and this scene with candles where two of them a teacher and her student play Schubert's Fantasie is visually very beautiful.


----------



## Pugg

One pic reveals all.


----------



## Pugg

Et Dieu... créa la femme
1956 ‧


----------



## helenora

The island of Dr Moreau 1977


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg




----------



## helenora

"Bruno" 2000 directed by Shirley MacLaine

I'm a bit into Shirley MacLaine's acting these days


----------



## Pugg

Police Academy part one, I must say, it was fun watching, one is enough though.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

helenora said:


> I'm a bit into Shirley MacLaine's acting these days


Then you may watch and enjoy this one as well if you haven't yet:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madame_Sousatzka

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095564/


----------



## helenora

Il_Penseroso said:


> Then you may watch and enjoy this one as well if you haven't yet:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madame_Sousatzka
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095564/


already watched


----------



## Vaneyes

*Le Week-End* (2013, via Netflix), starring Jim Broadbent, Lindsay Duncan, Jeff Goldblum. Directed by Roger Michell. This little film shot in Paris on a budget of $10M made some noise at film festivals, but bombed badly where it counts. Apart from the solid Jeff Goldblum performance, there's not much to take away. Sites--Rodin Museum, Sacre-Coeur, Place de la Concorde, Eiffel Tower.


----------



## Vaneyes

Two polar opposites, via Netflix. 
*
The Long, Hot Summer *(1958), starring Paul Newman, Joanne Woodward, Orson Welles, Lee Remick, Tony Franciosa. Directed by Martin Ritt. Cinematograher, Joseph LaShelle. Based on William Faulkner's novel. Screenplay by Irving Ravetch.

Joanne Woodward is cardboard. Franciosa's schtick is better for stage. The rest is magnificent. A nice restoration, too.










*

The Ghost and Mr. Chicken *(1966), starring Don Knotts, Joan Staley. Directed by Alan Rafkin. A stupid fun throwback to 60's TV.


----------



## eugeneonagain

The Long, Hot Summer is a great film. One for a Sunday afternoon.

The last film I watched was last Sunday. _The Spectacular Now_ (2013). I suppose you'd call it a 'coming of age' drama. It was very good.


----------



## Pugg

A must see for French film lovers.


----------



## Guest

R.I.P. Michael Nyquist. A bit slow, and perhaps uncomfortable content for some, but it was very well done.


----------



## Vaneyes

A 2017 remake.


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


> *R.I.P. Michael Nyquist....*


Very sorry to hear of Michael Nyqvist passing (56, lung cancer). R.I.P. :angel:

Last saw him in a mediocre Brosnan film, *IT* (2016).

He has two films in post-production, and one that is currently in production.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0638824/


----------



## Pugg

The Broken Circle Breakdown.
Belgium produced movie, you have to have a heart of stone not to be touched by it.


----------



## hpowders

Equilibrium with Christian Bale.

Preposterous story, but it IS Sci-Fi, after all.

Funny how it was done in 2002 but the "future" time period in question was supposed to be around 2015-nobody involved in the 2002 production was able to predict push-button start in cars, nor smart phones!! So damn funny!!!!


----------



## helenora

I've watched two movies by Todd Solondz, read good reviews about his movies, but after watching them, decided it is not my cup of tea.

Welcome to a dollhouse.










Happiness.


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> I'll put it on my list to find out what sort of heart I have


It's spoken in Flemish so you it's going to be subtitles, unless you understand Flemish of course.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> It's spoken in Flemish so you it's going to be subtitles, unless you understand Flemish of course.


ok, thanks for reminding of it. I'll look for the one with subtitles since I don't understand Flemish...unfortunately.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Gambit* (2012, via Netflix). Another Colin Firth bomb, this time courtesy of the Coen bros. Stay away.


----------



## Guest

Not as good as the novel, but it's worth watching.


----------



## Sloe

Vaneyes said:


> *Gambit* (2012, via Netflix). Another Colin Firth bomb, this time courtesy of the Coen bros. Stay away.


Is it worse than Kingsman: The Secret Service? Because that one was really bad.


----------



## Vronsky

*National Lampoon's Animal House (1978)*










National Lampoon's Animal House (1978)
Directed by: John Landis
Starring: Tim Matheson, John Vernon, Verna Bloom, Tom Hulce, Donald Sutherland


----------



## helenora

nice movie as usual by
Michael Powell and Emeric Pressburger


----------



## Pugg

Death at a funeral.
Harmless time passing.


----------



## Pugg

That horrible nurse......:devil:


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> That horrible nurse......:devil:


The movie is almost a mockery of the novel. If one hasn't read it, then it's a perfectly good movie, but it completely changes the narrative perspective and nearly all of the symbolism.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> The movie is almost a mockery of the novel. If one hasn't read it, then it's a perfectly good movie, but it completely changes the narrative perspective and nearly all of the symbolism.


 I can't ignore such a tip, just ordered it .
Translated and all .


----------



## Vaneyes

Vronsky said:


> National Lampoon's Animal House (1978)
> Directed by: John Landis
> Starring: Tim Matheson, John Vernon, Verna Bloom, *Tom Hulce*, Donald Sutherland


*Tom Hulce *(63): Animal House 1978; Amadeus 1984; 2015.
























Related:

http://en.mediamass.net/people/tom-hulce/deathhoax.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Sloe said:


> Is it worse than Kingsman: The Secret Service? Because that one was really bad.


To be kind, equal footing. Drives one to drink.


----------



## helenora

Jean-Luc Godard "Le Mepris" 1963 
Great one! anticipating Pierrot le fou, equally beautiful as Pierror le fou and personally I liked Le mepris more than Pierrot, aesthetically they are very similar.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I can't ignore such a tip, just ordered it .
> Translated and all .


I imagine it will lose some subtleties in the translation, but his style might be hard to read for non-native English folks.


----------



## Vaneyes

*The Return of the Pink Panther* (1975), starring Peter Sellers, Christopher Plummer, Catherine Schell, Herbert Lom. Directed by Blake Edwards.

Via DailyMotion:

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...E774DC8129374FACE1E6E774DC8129374&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## Pugg

I watched the Breakfast Club.
Very recognisable.


----------



## Larkenfield

There's nothing like crime and a good soundtrack by Miklos Rozsa, such as "Double Indemnity" with Barbara Stanwyck. I watched it three times tonight and was blown away three times with its shocking ending.


----------



## KenOC

I really like that film. Edward G. Robinson schooling his inexperienced boss... But I don't remember the ending! OK, gotta watch it again.


----------



## Guest

Very good, if a little long.


----------



## Pugg

​O
Late night telly, entertaining movie.


----------



## Guest

Not as good as I hoped, not as bad as I feared.


----------



## Vaneyes

43-minute documentary via Netflix.

*Kardashian: The Man Who Saved O.J. Simpson *(2016), another slimy introspection of this infamous case. I thought "What's In The Bag" only pertained to golf. 

Related;

http://www.inquisitr.com/4299332/o-j-simpson-netflix-documentary-focuses-on-robert-kardashian/

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-huge-fan-recent-series-hated-portrayed.html


----------



## JAS

The Awakening, a not-terrible horror entry originally released in 2011. (Stylistically, it is a period ghost story, and at least more enjoyable than the endless string of mindless slasher films we usually get.)









The house is interesting, the casting and acting more than adequate and the production values serviceable for what was clearly a low-budget project. The DVD does not have a director's commentary, but there are some installments from an interview which are somewhat interesting and not quite the self-serving public relations drivel that these things often are. (Don't watch the interviews before the film unless you want a spoiler.) The last part of the film seems to me to have been unnecessarily contrived, but it did not entirely ruin the movie for me.


----------



## Pugg

​The Dancer.
More of a documentary but they guy is living life to the fullest.


----------



## Guest

Watched this as a favor to my wife. Oh, the things we do for love. Actually, it had a few cute lines.


----------



## helenora

Kontrapunctus said:


> Watched this as a favor to my wife. Oh, the things we do for love. Actually, it had a few cute lines.


once I began watching it, but couldn't stand it for more than 20 minutes. The cat was cute and actors aren't bad at all, but unfortunately, the movie isn't good at all.


----------



## Guest

helenora said:


> once I began watching it, but couldn't stand it for more than 20 minutes. The cat was cute and actors aren't bad at all, but unfortunately, the movie isn't good at all.


No--it's blatantly stupid at times; however, I realize that I am not part of its target audience and it was a summer movie--they tend to be mindless. Even my wife thought it was a poor movie overall, and she's a huge cat lover! (So am I...)


----------



## Pugg

We had Dirty Dancing on telly last night.......


----------



## Pugg

​
Madame Butterfly as cinema movie.


----------



## Guest

A superb HBO biopic.


----------



## Guest

15 minutes was all I could endure. Garbage IMHO.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> 15 minutes was all I could endure. Garbage IMHO.
> G]


I salute you that you lasted that long.......:tiphat:


----------



## helenora

Duelists by Ridley Scott
beautiful movie


----------



## childed

"Packed with period detail and perfectly cast, Hail, Caesar! finds the Coen brothers delivering an agreeably lightweight love letter to post-war Hollywood."


----------



## Bertali

Kontrapunctus said:


> 15 minutes was all I could endure. Garbage IMHO.


Then you missed a really good movie


----------



## Bertali

A nice little classic movie with James Stewart from 1950.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Templeton

Watched both of these on a recent long haul flight to South East Asia. Both really well done, very moving and a reminder that US cinema is still capable of producing relevant and meaningful films. I don't know whether I am becoming more sentimental in my old age but I don't mind admitting that both made me well up. I recommend both.


----------



## heatedbonfire

Transformers: The Last Knight


----------



## Pugg

Funny but not impressive.


----------



## Guest




----------



## helenora

from a thread about weirdest movies. This one was very good.


----------



## Vaneyes

helenora said:


> from a thread about weirdest movies. This one was very good.


Yes, I've found that anything with Charlotte Rampling is not usual fare, and worth atleast some watching. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Kontrapunctus said:


>


And ditto for Viggo.


----------



## Vaneyes

Templeton said:


> View attachment 95990
> 
> 
> View attachment 95991
> 
> 
> Watched both of these on a recent long haul flight to South East Asia. Both really well done, very moving and a reminder that US cinema is still capable of producing relevant and meaningful films. I don't know whether I am becoming more sentimental in my old age but I don't mind admitting that both made me well up. I recommend both.


*Charlie Wilson's War *(2007) for you, Templeton.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Martin Landau *(1928 - 2017) R.I.P. :angel:










Obituary:

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/16/movies/martin-landau-actor-academy-award-dies-89.html


----------



## Pugg

We went to see Duinkerk, partly filmed in our country.
Lets say, seeing it once is enough.


----------



## helenora

very dramatic and a great director's and actors work


----------



## Guest

Very good. Those hoping for car chases and explosions should look elsewhere.


----------



## Pugg

​
Very good movie.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

First film ever


----------



## helenora

Avis de mistral. Nice French movie with Jean Reno as a grandfather !


----------



## Agamemnon

I go and see movies on an regular base and usually I write a (short) review afterwards. Yesterday I watched Serra's La Mort de Louis XIV. Because I am lazy I give you the Google Translation of my review (so you can laugh at the odd mistakes Google made in the translation):


The film has interesting aspects. Thematically, the film is based on two fascinating contrasts.

The first is that of nature in which everything inevitably ends and everyone dies vs. The science that is optimistic ("next time we will do better") and who try to turn away death. The film is therefore one big fight of doctors against the approaching death of the king. Nature overcomes and the film impresses how realistic it is to convey the disease and mortality process to the viewer. Without feeling a bit of sensation or effect in the movie, you smell like rotten meat: the unstoppable decay is mainly portrayed by an obsessive silence from the doctors and the king because they are shocked and powerless in the abyss stare.

The second is that of the greatness of the king vs. The void of his body. Here one of the greatest kings dies - an enormous historical event - but the king is ultimately just a foul body that goes away. The doctors therefore act on a regular basis a bit schizophrenic: on the one hand, they treat the king as just a body that has to be forced to undergo the treatments, but it is true that the king has to be extremely careful. The event is of awe-inspiring historical size but we see only a dying old man lying on bed for a little two hours: nothing really happens! A painting can be used even though a painting does not do anything but I think this film should not be considered a painting: it's just the mini-events - the king chewing on a cookie, an eyebrow that is pulled up - that intrigue and get huge proportions because nothing else happens. The big grows small and the small grows big. In that sense, the film is a meditative experience. But honestly, it's fair: it's also an unprecedented slow and boring movie, so the viewer needs a lot of stamina.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Our little guests brought their own movie to watch. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Very good.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

Testimony: A Memoir of Shostakovich

A must watch.


----------



## Granate

*Dunkirk by Christopher Nolan*










Totally worth the price in cinema. Dunkirk veterans say the film is louder than the battle, so beware.
Also mind the strong English accents. No blood. Very spooky.



Pugg said:


> We went to see Duinkerk, partly filmed in our country.
> *Lets say, seeing it once is enough.*


How come, Pugg?
I would say that about Moonlight and Inside Out...


----------



## Vaneyes

Mostly good reviews thus far,but *Dunkirk *(2017) is another war movie that'll wait 'til Netflix. I like much of Rylance, Hardy, and Branagh's work. Less bullish on director Christopher Nolan. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Granate said:


> Totally worth the price in cinema.


Absolutely.



Vaneyes said:


> Mostly good reviews thus far,but *Dunkirk *(2017) is another war movie that'll wait 'til Netflix.


Dunkirk is cinema, not TV. Like Gravity, an immersive and physical experience.


----------



## Pugg

​The Farewell Party.

Heavy subject but done very moving.


----------



## Pugg

> How come, Pugg?
> I would say that about Moonlight and Inside Out...


It's just not my kind of film, even all the reviews in the world can change that.


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> ​The Farewell Party.
> 
> Heavy subject but done very moving.


That may belong on the *Creepy Pictures to Darken Your Night* thread.


----------



## Vaneyes

MacLeod said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Dunkirk is cinema, not TV. Like Gravity, an immersive and physical experience.


65" screen with floorstanders is good enough for me.


----------



## Guest

Vaneyes said:


> 65" screen with floorstanders is good enough for me.


Ah, well, if you have what amounts to 'home cinema', then you support my point - though I still think that watching _Gravity _in 3D at my local cinema is a qualitatively different experience than watching it at home.


----------



## Guest

Can I just observe that as a Brit raised in a family whose parents spoke of their wartime experiences (Mum 8, Dad 9 at the outbreak of the war), Dunkirk taps into something about our society and culture that is highly patriotic; it stirs the blood? It's a story that we return to - and doubtless there are equivalents for other nations - because despite the ambivalence of the small moral dilemmas - prioritising the British evacuees over the French; not sending enough planes or our best ships to help - the larger good - the honesty and integrity represented by the skippers of the little ships - is what we cling to, and what we need in difficult times.

What it wasn't about was an unquestioning nationalism, and the disjointed style of storytelling was crucial to avoid this. It wasn't about politics, or history, or 'great men', or even about 'the horrors of war' (it didn't seem to me to be 'antiwar' in any way) but about how 'man' behaves in whatever challenging circumstances he finds himself - the good and the bad, yes, but more the necessary and the existential.


----------



## Guest

Gabriel Ortiz said:


> Testimony: A Memoir of Shostakovich
> 
> A must watch.


The one with Ben Kingsley? I just added it to my watch list.


----------



## Guest

Very entertaining--perhaps a little too much fantasy here and there for my taste.


----------



## Bulldog

Last night I watched the sci-fi movie "Passengers" featuring Jennifer Lawrence. She's a fox, but the movie is a stinker.


----------



## hpowders

Hidden Figures
Octavia Spencer, Kevin Kostner

Wonderful!!


----------



## Chromatose

Pugg said:


> We went to see Duinkerk, partly filmed in our country.
> Lets say, seeing it once is enough.


This was the best film of the year so far, hands down. A magnificent achievement.


----------



## Chromatose

Bulldog said:


> Last night I watched the sci-fi movie "Passengers" featuring Jennifer Lawrence. She's a fox, but the movie is a stinker.


Yeah it's a shame the movie could have been interesting but it ended up being second tier movie at best. As for JL, I've always thought her to be rather a plain jane.


----------



## Chromatose

So yeah Dunkirk was my last watch and like I said it is aces all the way.


----------



## Pugg

Was on telly, nothing serious but the cast had fun so to see.


----------



## Bertali




----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> Hidden Figures
> Octavia Spencer, Kevin Kostner
> 
> Wonderful!!


Just seen it on Sky - very enjoyable, but couldn't resist checking the facts and some of the 'adjustments' made are questionable.


----------



## helenora

Watched it for the first time. still a great movie.


----------



## Granate

MacLeod said:


> Well [Dunkirk] made me jump often enough.


When I watched it with my parents, my mother complained that I was calling attention because of my horror faces or because I shaked my head after loud shots. That is why I say it's spooky.


----------



## Granate

Vaneyes said:


> Mostly good reviews thus far,but *Dunkirk *(2017) is another war movie that'll wait 'til *Netflix.*


Some time ago Nolan spoke against Netflix and its business strategy. It's more likely that Amazon will stream it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Granate said:


> Some time ago Nolan spoke against Netflix and its business strategy. It's more likely that Amazon will stream it.


That's hurtful of Christopher.

*Dunkirk* (1958), you rock!


----------



## helenora

I like old movies more and more. Recently I've found some not yet watched old movies at home, now I'm watching them. 
A Canterbury Tale was such a hidden gem. I didn't expect it to be such a miracle. Again it proves that Powell and Presburger duo was genius.


----------



## Pugg

​Now this was pleasant watching, good acting also from Whiterspoon.


----------



## Guest

An intriguing premise, very good acting, but a very weak ending. (One of those movies that just "stops" rather than satisfyingly ends.)


----------



## Fugue Meister

Granate said:


> Some time ago Nolan spoke against Netflix and its business strategy. It's more likely that Amazon will stream it.


Nolan is against all streaming services so its doubtful it will hit any companies that stream for awhile.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Kontrapunctus said:


> An intriguing premise, very good acting, but a very weak ending. (One of those movies that just "stops" rather than satisfyingly ends.)


I was also disappointed by the ending, but it was only the directors second film and I think his trajectory is on the way up. It was a pristine looking picture and Michael Shannon stole the show.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Dunkirk was the last film I saw and it was incredible but then again I expect a great deal from Nolan. A very unique WWII film, no blood, no Americans, no German P.O.V of any kind. I don't think it's his best film but it was definitely better than Interstellar.


The film I watched before that was Ridley Scott's "Alien Covenant". I thought it was great but haven't run into too many people who didn't hate it, and that goes for the reviews as well. What did anyone else think out of curiosity? (It should be noted that I don't really care at all for the "Alien" franchise but loved "Prometheus")


----------



## Pugg

​Edward Norton opposite Brad Pitt steals the show.
very good movie


----------



## Fugue Meister

Pugg said:


> ​Edward Norton opposite Brad Pitt steals the show.
> very good movie


Got to say Pugg, I'm very surprised you liked this film... Doesn't seem like your cup o' tea, based on all the movies you post that you watch.... Your right though it is an excellent film.


----------



## Guest

_Florence Foster Jenkins _- very funny, though difficult not to feel guilty laughing at Meryls Streep's FFJ as she struggles and strangles.


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## Granate

Fugue Meister said:


> Nolan is against all streaming services so its doubtful it will hit any companies that stream for awhile.


*Original Interview*



> "Netflix has a bizarre aversion to supporting theatrical films," Nolan said in an interview this week. "They have this mindless policy of everything having to be simultaneously streamed and released, which is obviously an untenable model for theatrical presentation. So they're not even getting in the game, and I think they're missing a huge opportunity."
> 
> He pointed out that Amazon, which releases its movies in theaters before making them available on its platform, shouldn't be lumped with Netflix for contributing this issue. "You can see that Amazon is very clearly happy to not make that same mistake," he said. "The theaters have a 90-day window. It's a perfectly usable model. It's terrific."


I don't think he is against to streaming films, just that he is for distributors to respect the 90-day window between theatres and home video (Phisical or Stream, does it make any difference once it was first released in theatres?).


----------



## Pugg

Fugue Meister said:


> Got to say Pugg, I'm very surprised you liked this film... Doesn't seem like your cup o' tea, based on all the movies you post that you watch.... Your right though it is an excellent film.


My other half collecting films, so it's always a surprise what's being served, it's that simple.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## deprofundis

*Blue Velvet,* i seen it a couple of time ,love this movie, excellent soundtrack to this movie.I would like to add detail and anecdote:
First time i seen the movie i was whit my father , and said to him: James Caan (thee bad guy character) he too freaking psycho, in real life people like this does exist, than my father look at me and said : your so naive , there are even far worst than this guy in real life,i was like jeez hmm no kidding ishe i hope not...

Remenber when Kyles Mclocklan in the movie , his invited against his will, to a violent refined gay guy, rich mob guy and he beat the crap out of him up because he dosen like him for no reason, a Brett Easton Ellis Los Angeles mob dude, this is a funniest part of the movie, i dont know why.

Anyway Blue Velvet great overall, what about it folks


----------



## Fugue Meister

Granate said:


> *Original Interview*
> 
> I don't think he is against to streaming films, just that he is for distributors to respect the 90-day window between theatres and home video (Phisical or Stream, does it make any difference once it was first released in theatres?).


Yeah he's in bed with Amazon a bit but he was also asked in an interview if he uses any streaming services and he said he doesn't, he ops for blu-ray to watch movies at home.

I think the interview I read was on Deadline..


----------



## Fugue Meister

deprofundis said:


> *Blue Velvet,* i seen it a couple of time ,love this movie, excellent soundtrack to this movie.I would like to add detail and anecdote:
> First time i seen the movie i was whit my father , and said to him: James Caan (thee bad guy character) he too freaking psycho, in real life people like this does exist, than my father look at me and said : your so naive , there are even far worst than this guy in real life,i was like jeez hmm no kidding ishe i hope not...
> 
> Remenber when Kyles Mclocklan in the movie , his invited against his will, to a violent refined gay guy, rich mob guy and he beat the crap out of him up because he dosen like him for no reason, a Brett Easton Ellis Los Angeles mob dude, this is a funniest part of the movie, i dont know why.
> 
> Anyway Blue Velvet great overall, what about it folks


Glad you like "Blue Velvet" but that isn't James Caan, its the late Dennis Hopper in his best performance ever.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Fugue Meister said:


> Dunkirk was the last film I saw and it was incredible but then again I expect a great deal from Nolan. A very unique WWII film, no blood, no Americans, *no German P.O.V of any kind*. I don't think it's his best film but it was definitely better than Interstellar.


Yeay! Another Hollywood movie that portrays us as soulless cannon fodder to be slaughtered en masse by whatever superhero plays the main part. I think I'll pass.


----------



## Pugg

This one was on public televiosin, being a Redgrave fan myself....:angel:


----------



## Fugue Meister

SiegendesLicht said:


> Yeay! Another Hollywood movie that portrays us as soulless cannon fodder to be slaughtered en masse by whatever superhero plays the main part. I think I'll pass.


Uh if your talking about "Dunkirk" specifically then you don't know anything about the battle of Dunkirk and while I'm at it are you defending the Nazis?

I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and think you just mean that the Germans are portrayed as cannon fodder who never made any headway in the war because that is false and I get how some would be irked that it seems like the Nazis were pushovers (because they really weren't). However I'd venture to say a great majority of them were ideologically blinded and were soulless. I get that by the end many of the soldiers on the German's side were younger than teenagers because they were running out of men but how would you have them portrayed?


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> Yeay! Another Hollywood movie that portrays us as soulless cannon fodder to be slaughtered en masse by whatever superhero plays the main part. I think I'll pass.


"Us"? "Superheroes"?

Why not watch a movie before dismissing it (inaccurately)? I don't expect you to respond to it in the same way as someone raised with a British perspective on the Dunkirk story, but you might at least be able to grasp that it is a different take on the event. Arguably, it wasn't even about Dunkirk - not in the sense of a historical/political/military account.


----------



## Guest

I now have a baseline for bad movies: _Mall_. It would require an encyclopedia-length post to detail what was wrong, so consider this a Public Service Announcement: Do not see _Mall.
_


----------



## Granate

Fugue Meister said:


> Dunkirk was the last film I saw and it was incredible but then again I expect a great deal from Nolan. A very unique WWII film, no blood, no Americans, *no German P.O.V* of any kind. I don't think it's his best film but it was definitely better than Interstellar.





SiegendesLicht said:


> Yeay! Another Hollywood movie that portrays us as soulless cannon fodder to be slaughtered en masse by whatever superhero plays the main part. I think I'll pass.


No SiegendesLicht!  Fugue Meister misexplained the whole situation. Don't give up on Dunkirk yet. There is no German character anywhere in the film. The nationalities you'll see are only Dutch, French and British. The only way the German Army is shown is by the air bombings and some Luftwaffe planes on screen.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Fugue Meister said:


> Uh if your talking about "Dunkirk" specifically then you don't know anything about the battle of Dunkirk and while I'm at it are you defending the Nazis?
> 
> I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and think you just mean that the Germans are portrayed as cannon fodder who never made any headway in the war because that is false and I get how some would be irked that it seems like the Nazis were pushovers (because they really weren't). However I'd venture to say a great majority of them were ideologically blinded and were soulless. I get that by the end many of the soldiers on the German's side were younger than teenagers because they were running out of men but how would you have them portrayed?


You have completely misunderstood me. What I was getting at, is that apparently there is not a single individual German character in that film. For some reason, older British and American war films ("The Eagle has Landed", "Battle of the Bulge" and "Enemy at the Gates" are some examples I can think of) had no problem portraying people on both sides as, well, people, as distinctive personalities - some truly evil, some heroic, some merely following orders. Now it is the hero(es) against a grey mass with no voice of its own - like in a video game.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> What I was getting at, is that apparently there is not a single individual German character in that film. For some reason, older British and American war films ("The Eagle has Landed", "Battle of the Bulge" and "Enemy at the Gates" are some examples I can think of) had no problem portraying people on both sides as, well, people, as distinctive personalities - some truly evil, some heroic, some merely following orders. Now it is the hero(es) against a grey mass with no voice of its own - like in a video game.


So, assuming that you understand that "Dunkirk" and "Battle of the Bulge" are war films of different kinds, you might ask yourself why the writer/director told each in the way that they did.

If there is no personalisation of the 'enemy' in Dunkirk, there was presumably a deliberate choice made and it's up to the audience to think about what is presented - not just demand that all war films must be of the same kind, surely?


----------



## Fugue Meister

Granate said:


> No SiegendesLicht!  Fugue Meister misexplained the whole situation. Don't give up on Dunkirk yet. There is no German character anywhere in the film. The nationalities you'll see are only Dutch, French and British. The only way the German Army is shown is by the air bombings and some Luftwaffe planes on screen.


Misexplained?, I think you misread... Hello, that is what no German Point of View means. At no time does it show the Germans side of things.


----------



## Fugue Meister

SiegendesLicht said:


> You have completely misunderstood me. What I was getting at, is that apparently there is not a single individual German character in that film. For some reason, older British and American war films ("The Eagle has Landed", "Battle of the Bulge" and "Enemy at the Gates" are some examples I can think of) had no problem portraying people on both sides as, well, people, as distinctive personalities - some truly evil, some heroic, some merely following orders. Now it is the hero(es) against a grey mass with no voice of its own - like in a video game.


This is why I gave you the benefit of the doubt.

Still to dismiss a film because there are no Germans is missing the point of the film which is to put the audience in the shoes of the _British_ soldiers (like I said before even us Americans don't make the cut.. we weren't yet in the war at this time) itself trapped on the beach. It's not because the German army is being portrayed as a grey mass, it's because to give you a German perspective takes you away from the story of the film.

Dunkirk was more a retreat by the British than a battle, which is another reason why the film is so interesting and unique. It is not about the glory of war, neither is it an antiwar film. It is about the strength and integrity of the human spirit when they (humans) pull together to achieve a noble goal (like evacuating some 330,000 men trapped in enemy territory like sitting ducks).


----------



## hpowders

A Street Cat Named Bob
Luke Treadway

Pleasant and uplifting.


----------



## Vaneyes

Fugue Meister said:


> This is why I gave you the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Still to dismiss a film because there are no Germans is missing the point of the film which is to put the audience in the shoes of the _British_ soldiers (like I said before even us Americans don't make the cut.. we weren't yet in the war at this time) itself trapped on the beach. It's not because the German army is being portrayed as a grey mass, it's because to give you a German perspective takes you away from the story of the film.
> 
> *Dunkirk was more a retreat by the British than a battle*, which is another reason why the film is so interesting and unique. It is not about the glory of war, neither is it an antiwar film. It is about the strength and integrity of the human spirit when they (humans) pull together to achieve a noble goal (like evacuating some 330,000 men trapped in enemy territory like sitting ducks).


That's the key point, thus the emphasis. Churchill saw it for what it was, a "colossal" screw-up in British and French command that provided no other option.

Apart from pure evil, the German forces had plenty of mishaps here and there. Fodder for many war films, and some to come no doubt.


----------



## Vaneyes

MacLeod said:


> So, assuming that you understand that "Dunkirk" and "Battle of the Bulge" are war films of different kinds, you might ask yourself why the writer/director told each in the way that they did.
> 
> If there is no personalisation of the 'enemy' in Dunkirk, there was presumably a deliberate choice made and it's up to the audience to think about what is presented - not just demand that all war films must be of the same kind, surely?


There are many aspects, some which make it to the screen, some which lay dormant.

Not all must deal with famous battles (or retreats). Psyches of commanders can be interesting. What they get up to away from war. *The Night of the Generals *(1967), as an example.
*
Is Paris Burning?* (1966), more introspective storytelling.


----------



## Pugg

The Master.
Outstanding acting.


----------



## Guest

Extremely disturbing but well done.


----------



## Pugg

​Jagten.

Late night telly movie.
How mean vicious rumours can ruin someone's life.


----------



## deprofundis

Suspiria, remain a classic of classic of horror genra , true horror like good old days, when italians rules , thee golden year of horror movies, 70-90'' but especially the 80'', hmm mister Dario Argento movie and Lucio Fulci and real darn good soundtracks, why this genra of horror movie dos'aint exist anymore , now it's cheasy americain movie about a kid that has powers, or a a good anglo-saxon religious non schizoprenic suburban housewife divoreced that have visions or his possessed or something excuse but kill these concept please and excuse me but wtf..

Suspiria add all the element of '' good and real horror movie'' please italians i beg of you bring back the old days of cult italian horror movie, i feel so sad no one took Dario argento and Fulci place among italian, and i wont real soundtracks perform by goblins, noot some rap or nine inch nails (deprofundis soupire and hyper-ventillated a bit) . Please guys have a nice days, oh and i almost forgot spanish people does incredible horror and fantasy movie i.e Le labyrinthe de pan , The machinist.

I salute exellence farewell, please had comment to this, i whantt to know your view on all of this, be tedious it's permitted you have my green light :tiphat:


----------



## helenora

*The Ruling class 1972* with amazing Peter O'Toole ( Oscar should have gone to him ).










"Becket" 1964


----------



## Agamemnon

Very impressive; quite a hallucinating experience:


----------



## Pugg

To be fair , we started it and it's on hold for tonight.
( Mr sandman came along)

Molière
A film by Ariane Mnouchkine

With 120 actors, 600 participants, 1300 costumes, 220 sets, and after two years of work, this film tells the fascinating story of Molière over four hours, and explores the century that he lived in. How did this young boy, born in 1622 to an upholsterer and a loving mother that he was to loose too soon, become the prodigious actor, and universally acclaimed author that was so well-known, and yet so little was known about him? From his childhood to his death, we follow Molière and his travelling companions, in their joy, misery and glory throughout a savage yet refined XVIIth century France, sharing their first theatrical adventures, their successes and failures, their valiant struggles and moments of cowardice. This familiar and spectacular saga where the devout clash with the libertine, and famished peasants with wigged courtesans, is about the life of an honest man who exhausts himself in an unceasing struggle to practice his art in a century filled with repression and violent hypocrisy.


----------



## norman bates

deprofundis said:


> Suspiria, remain a classic of classic of horror genra , true horror like good old days, when italians rules , thee golden year of horror movies, 70-90'' but especially the 80'', hmm mister Dario Argento movie and Lucio Fulci and real darn good soundtracks, why this genra of horror movie dos'aint exist anymore , now it's cheasy americain movie about a kid that has powers, or a a good anglo-saxon religious non schizoprenic suburban housewife divoreced that have visions or his possessed or something excuse but kill these concept please and excuse me but wtf..
> 
> Suspiria add all the element of '' good and real horror movie'' please italians i beg of you bring back the old days of cult italian horror movie, i feel so sad no one took Dario argento and Fulci place among italian, and i wont real soundtracks perform by goblins, noot some rap or nine inch nails (deprofundis soupire and hyper-ventillated a bit) . Please guys have a nice days, oh and i almost forgot spanish people does incredible horror and fantasy movie i.e Le labyrinthe de pan , The machinist.
> 
> I salute exellence farewell, please had comment to this, i whantt to know your view on all of this, be tedious it's permitted you have my green light :tiphat:


do you know The house with laughing windows?
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0074287/

In Italy it's well known and many consider it THE best italian horror movie (I'm not sure if I agree, but I certainly think it's one of the absolute best, probably my favorite with Deep Red). I'm not sure why it's not well known outside Italy.


----------



## Guest

deprofundis said:


> Suspiria, remain a classic of classic of horror genra


Hmmm. I went to see this when it came out. Certainly different, unsettling, garish lighting and banging music by Goblin. Trouble is, I've lost my taste for horror movies now, so the only variety I can bear to watch now would only get a 12 or 15 cert at worst!

Friday night I watched _A United Kingdom_, about the 'scandal' of the heir to the throne of Bechuanaland (David Oyelowo) marrying a white girl (Rosamund Pike). Last night, I watched _Moana_ (Disney). Both were good, but the latter was more enjoyable. Oyelowo's performance was undermined by Pike's colourless playing, whereas _Moana _was sheer fun, and very colourful, with stunning animation.

And in between, _Doctor Strange_. Not quite enough humour, but dazzling effects and Benedict Cumberbatch as the superhero was splendid.


----------



## norman bates

Agamemnon said:


> Very impressive; quite a hallucinating experience:
> 
> View attachment 96386


Huge Lynch fan here, but I considered INLAND EMPIRE the most disappointing movie Lynch has done. I've seen it twice, but I haven't found a sense in it, while the previous Mulholland drive and Lost highways (that had many stylistic similarities) were amazing movies. Two of the best "horror" movies ever actually.


----------



## ST4

norman bates said:


> Huge Lynch fan here, but I considered INLAND EMPIRE the most disappointing movie Lynch has done. I've seen it twice, but I haven't found a sense in it, while the previous Mulholland drive and Lost highways (that had many stylistic similarities) were amazing movies. Two of the best "horror" movies ever actually.


Really? more than Dune or The Straight Story? 

I haven't seen Inland Empire for a while. I had no idea what was going on when I first saw it but upon further watching I realized how the film structure was crucial to the effect it has and the way people commonly interpret it. (aka, it's not linear) 
It's a film with several layers of "reality" but it can be unpackaged. It's kind of the end of the "reality vs dream" trilogy with the aforementioned films.

The movie though is about insanity, love, the film industry and as you would probably know after seeing it: A movie inside a movie inside a movie.

I don't see how it (or any Lynch films really) is horror  
He deals with deep and psychological topics in various ways throughout all his films (and Twin Peaks) but horror?


----------



## norman bates

ST4 said:


> Really? more than Dune or The Straight Story?


yes, Dune is hated and probably one of his worst, but I'd be curious to watch it again, I think it could be better than what I remember (while definitely I don't have any desire to watch INLAND EMPIRE again). Straight story is a beautiful and touching movie (and considering the "straight movies" he did I definitely prefer it to Elephant man), a lot better than IE in my opinion.



ST4 said:


> I don't see how it (or any Lynch films really) is horror
> He deals with deep and psychological topics in various ways throughout all his films (and Twin Peaks) but horror?


Really? You don't see the horror element in things like The grandmother, Eraserhead, Twin Peaks (the ending even copied a movie of Mario Bava!), Lost Highway, Mulholland drive or Inland Empire?
I'm tempted to say that he could be the greatest horror director ever. Those movies are scary, disturbing, dark, with supernatural elements and a lot of tension. If that's not horror, I don't know what horror is.
I mean:






(or maybe you're one of those who think that horror sucks so Lynch's works can't be seen as horror movies)


----------



## Guest

I liked _Dune_, seeing it on first release, and couldn't see why it was not well received (though I'd not read the books).

Lynch makes horror movies in the sense that some characters inhabit a disturbing world which occasionally presents moments of horror. I could only watch _Blue Velvet_ once, though it's not a horror movie in any conventional sense. As I tolerate horror less well now, I'll not be watching _Inland Empire_, but I'm sure I will watch _The Straight Story_ again.


----------



## Triplets

The Big Sick is a great film. Simultaneously funny and poignant


----------



## Biwa

Get on Up (2014)


----------



## Agamemnon

norman bates said:


> Huge Lynch fan here, but I considered INLAND EMPIRE the most disappointing movie Lynch has done. I've seen it twice, but I haven't found a sense in it, while the previous Mulholland drive and Lost highways (that had many stylistic similarities) were amazing movies. Two of the best "horror" movies ever actually.


I don't think Lynch intends his films to make sense: not only he wants something to leave for the imagination of the viewer but I think his work is a clear example of surrealism which intends to express the subconsciouness and not to make sense (think of Salvador Dali). In surrealism dream and reality are mixed up (and dreams don't make much sense either). Yet there is some coherence in INLAND EMPIRE and anyway I found each scene and dialogue intriguing on it's own and like I said I find the movie as a whole quite hallucinating: I don't think you can come much closer to a LSD-experience without actually taking acid. I loved it. I haven't seen all of Lynch' movies and some other ones I saw a long time ago so it's hard to compare but possibly INLAND EMPIRE is my favorite Lynch movie!


----------



## Agamemnon

norman bates said:


> I'm tempted to say that he could be the greatest horror director ever. Those movies are scary, disturbing, dark, with supernatural elements and a lot of tension. If that's not horror, I don't know what horror is.
> I mean:


I agree. It is psychological horror which is always the best type. In INLAND EMPIRE there is also this very creepy conversation which gives Nikki and the viewer the chills. BTW, there is great acting going on (in all of the movie) which is crucial to it's great impact!


----------



## JeffD

I have seen lots of movies. I am not sure I have seen many films.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Jeanne Moreau *(89) R.I.P.










Obituary:

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/31/movies/jeanne-moreau-dead.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Biwa said:


> View attachment 96395
> 
> 
> Get on Up (2014)


I'd planned to finally attend one of his shows, but he died. Thought some of his mojo might rub off--"Like a Sex Machine".


----------



## znapschatz

childed said:


> "Packed with period detail and perfectly cast, Hail, Caesar! finds the Coen brothers delivering an agreeably lightweight love letter to post-war Hollywood."
> 
> View attachment 95982


It had a fine cast and good moments, but on the whole, a disappointment. It seemed half-baked, a lot of promising ideas, but sloppy execution in putting it all together. It was especially a letdown from the usually excellent Coen brothers productions.


----------



## Guest

JeffD said:


> I have seen lots of movies. I am not sure I have seen many films.


OK. I'll buy it. What do you mean?


----------



## Vaneyes

znapschatz said:


> It had a fine cast and good moments, but on the whole, a disappointment. It seemed half-baked, a lot of promising ideas, but sloppy execution in putting it all together. It was especially a letdown from the usually excellent Coen brothers productions.


Yes, they've been teetering for a while now.

Coming soon to a theater near you. And maybe soon after, Netflix.

"A home invasion rattles a quiet family town"

http://www.businessinsider.com/suburbicon-trailer-george-clooney-2017-7


----------



## Vaneyes

MacLeod said:


> *I liked Dune, seeing it on first release, and couldn't see why it was not well received *(though I'd not read the books)*.
> *
> Lynch makes horror movies in the sense that some characters inhabit a disturbing world which occasionally presents moments of horror. I could only watch _Blue Velvet_ once, though it's not a horror movie in any conventional sense. As I tolerate horror less well now, I'll not be watching _Inland Empire_, but I'm sure I will watch _The Straight Story_ again.


I've seen it in Blu-ray cheapo bins many times. I've resisted.


----------



## Flamme

Decent, lovecraftian horror, rain and snow are nice to watch in these times, and the main actress is a cup cake too! :devil:


----------



## znapschatz

SiegendesLicht said:


> Yeay! Another Hollywood movie that portrays us as soulless cannon fodder to be slaughtered en masse by whatever superhero plays the main part. I think I'll pass.


This film does not portray Germans at all, and is solely about the trapped British army at Dunkerque and how it was rescued by both the armed forces and private citizens of England in an incredible feat of effort and will. However, to address your main point;

The people of Germany, on the whole, were no different from those of other nations, but at the time of WW2, too many were caught up in the Nazi euphoria, especially after the stunning subjugation of France in a mere 6 weeks, defeating the combined armed forces of Britain and France, both of whom outnumbered the Wehrmacht and had more and better equipment. "Soulless cannon fodder" would perhaps be an over the top a description, but enough, both military and civilian, had succumbed to the Nazi program to enthusiastically support the concept of them being a master race, at least until the battle of Stalingrad taught them otherwise. Even then, they carried on with dogged fanaticism unto the ruins of Berlin, despite that by then, all was clearly lost.

Post war Germany is another story, where its people have well and truly learned the lessons of war, are no threat to world peace and are welcome and honored citizens in the community of nations. These days, I am not quite as confident of the Americans, but that gets into political matters not permissible on this forum.


----------



## Fugue Meister

norman bates said:


> Huge Lynch fan here, but I considered INLAND EMPIRE the most disappointing movie Lynch has done. I've seen it twice, but I haven't found a sense in it, while the previous Mulholland drive and Lost highways (that had many stylistic similarities) were amazing movies. Two of the best "horror" movies ever actually.


When I first saw "Inland Empire" I leaned towards your attitude here but the more I thought about it the more interesting it became. It might be interesting for you to know he didn't work out a script like he does with all his other films (except "Eraserhead", which was made in a very similar way to "Inland Empire"). He kept coming up with ideas for scenes and would shoot them as he went along until finally he found a thread to string them all together (the independent scenes), don't know if that makes a difference but I found it helpful.

As to your idea that some of his films are or should be horror, I'm with ST4 on this point. I understand what you mean, all his films have moments of eerie happenings and there is an overall unsettling nature but I wouldn't consider them in the horror genre. I don't think its every Lynch's aim to scare the audience, he is more interested in using dream logic to tell stories and sometimes a perfectly nice dream can become suddenly anxiety filled. The closest he ever came to a horror film would have to be "Lost Highway" I think.


----------



## Vaneyes

znapschatz said:


> This film does not portray Germans at all, and is solely about the trapped British army at Dunkerque and how it was rescued by both the armed forces and private citizens of England in an incredible feat of effort and will. However, to address your main point;
> 
> The people of Germany, on the whole, were no different from those of other nations, but at the time of WW2, too many were caught up in the Nazi euphoria, especially after the stunning subjugation of France in a mere 6 weeks, defeating the combined armed forces of Britain and France, both of whom outnumbered the Wehrmacht and had more and better equipment. "Soulless cannon fodder" would perhaps be an over the top a description, but enough, both military and civilian, had succumbed to the Nazi program to enthusiastically support the concept of them being a master race, at least until the battle of Stalingrad taught them otherwise. Even then, they carried on with dogged fanaticism unto the ruins of Berlin, despite that by then, all was clearly lost.
> 
> Post war Germany is another story, where its people have well and truly learned the lessons of war, are no threat to world peace and are welcome and honored citizens in the community of nations. *These days, I am not quite as confident of the Americans, but that gets into political matters not permissible on this forum.*


If just a little sinning is permitted. Front-stabber "The Mooch" is gone.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...8abe4b00bb8ff38849f?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009


----------



## norman bates

Fugue Meister said:


> When I first saw "Inland Empire" I leaned towards your attitude here but the more I thought about it the more interesting it became. It might be interesting for you to know he didn't work out a script like he does with all his other films (except "Eraserhead", which was made in a very similar way to "Inland Empire"). He kept coming up with ideas for scenes and would shoot them as he went along until finally he found a thread to string them all together (the independent scenes), don't know if that makes a difference but I found it helpful.


I knew that (have I mentioned that he's one of my very favorite directors?), but still I don't think that the result has been particularly successful. I don't have problems with how it's done (I really like Eraserhead), simply I didn't like it very much, and probably the fact that the two previous movies Mulholland and Lost Highway, are my two favorite works of him (and two of the greatest in the last thirty years imo) didn't help.



Fugue Meister said:


> As to your idea that some of his films are or should be horror, I'm with ST4 on this point. I understand what you mean, all his films have moments of eerie happenings and there is an overall unsettling nature but I wouldn't consider them in the horror genre. I don't think its every Lynch's aim to scare the audience, he is more interested in using dream logic to tell stories and sometimes a perfectly nice dream can become suddenly anxiety filled. The closest he ever came to a horror film would have to be "Lost Highway" I think.


I think that you have a definition of what a horror movie is a lot more strict than mine. If I think of his "nightmare logic", well nightmares are perfect stuff for a horror.


----------



## Vaneyes

norman bates said:


> ....I think that you {Fugue Meister} have a definition of what a horror movie is a lot more strict than mine. If I think of his "nightmare logic", well nightmares are perfect stuff for a horror.


A good horror movie for me is similar to a roller coaster ride. Lull, shock, lull, shock, lull shock. You're worn out at the end.


----------



## Fugue Meister

norman bates said:


> I knew that (have I mentioned that he's one of my very favorite directors?), but still I don't think that the result has been particularly successful. I don't have problems with how it's done (I really like Eraserhead), simply I didn't like it very much, and probably the fact that the two previous movies Mulholland and Lost Highway, are my two favorite works of him (and two of the greatest in the last thirty years imo) didn't help.
> 
> I think that you have a definition of what a horror movie is a lot more strict than mine. If I think of his "nightmare logic", well nightmares are perfect stuff for a horror.


I absolutely agree about "Mulholland Dr." and although I love "Lost Highway", I like "Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me" better (id venture to say it's just as good as "Mulholland Dr." in it's own way).

I take your point about nightmares but I find the point of the horror genre is to shock and terrify the audience whereas I don't feel Lynch is ever really out to do this his films transcend genre, they are more like music than a regular film, you experience a full rage of emotions in a Lynch movie (I find all of his films to be incredibly funny as well, all of them have some real humor to them something you rarely find in the true horror genre).

All I'm really trying to say is his movies rock and the worst Lynch film is better than a good film by most other directors. The man is a true artist and a national treasure.


----------



## Pugg

​
Le temps qui reste.

A small but very important role from the late Jeanne Moreau.


----------



## ST4

norman bates said:


> (or maybe you're one of those who think that horror sucks so Lynch's works can't be seen as horror movies)


Short and simple answer: He's too eclectic to be any single genre.

There are common thematic threads throughout many of his films but the way he treats "horrific elements" is far too indirect. His films have such a reputation for re-interpretation (generally speaking), that it's often a matter of perspective.

Eraserhead? for me a beautiful film exploring depression, fatherhood, anxiety, intimacy (to some degree) and the ending is more in line with a tragedy to me.
Elephant man? Drama
Dune? scifi, ask Frank Herbert
Blue Velvet? film noir

The MD, LH and IE trilogy seem to be psychological thrillers in a vague sense, it's all about identity, dreams, the film industry itself, unrequited love (to an extent), mental breakdown etc.

Yes, I do love horror movies (but like any genre of film, there are bad ones) but there is a huge area missing in Lynch's films to qualify the category. Isn't one of Lynch's trademarks the very fact that he defies any neat categories? My previous descriptions being outlines of some major themes.


----------



## norman bates

ST4 said:


> Short and simple answer: He's too eclectic to be any single genre.
> 
> There are common thematic threads throughout many of his films but the way he treats "horrific elements" is far too indirect. His films have such a reputation for re-interpretation (generally speaking), that it's often a matter of perspective.
> 
> Eraserhead? for me a beautiful film exploring depression, fatherhood, anxiety, intimacy (to some degree) and the ending is more in line with a tragedy to me.
> Elephant man? Drama
> Dune? scifi, ask Frank Herbert
> Blue Velvet? film noir
> 
> The MD, LH and IE trilogy seem to be psychological thrillers in a vague sense, it's all about identity, dreams, the film industry itself, unrequited love (to an extent), mental breakdown etc.
> 
> Yes, I do love horror movies (but like any genre of film, there are bad ones) but there is a huge area missing in Lynch's films to qualify the category. Isn't one of Lynch's trademarks the very fact that he defies any neat categories? My previous descriptions being outlines of some major themes.


I'm not saying that his movies (all his movies) are just horrors, but that in a list of good horror movies it's definitely possible to mention some of his works. Even Alien isn't just a pure horror for instance, but if someone who doesn't know anything about the genre should ask me to recommend some of my favorite titles to watch I would definitely mention it as one of the first things to watch.


----------



## Guest

Fugue Meister said:


> but I find the point of the horror genre is to shock and terrify the audience whereas I don't feel Lynch is ever really out to do this his films transcend genre,


The point of the horror genre is...there isn't one, any more than there is a 'point' to westerns or musicals. Horror films are recognisable as a genre because they contain certain common features or themes, and there have been directors who have set out to work self-consciously with those features (from James Whale in _Frankenstein _to Wes Craven in _Scream_). Others have used some recognisable elements but to different effect. Whether a director sets out to horrify (not necessarily to terrify) is only part of deciding on the point of a movie.

I'm reminded of a debate I once had about what constituted classical music...


----------



## Biwa

Vaneyes said:


> I'd planned to finally attend one of his shows, but he died. Thought some of his mojo might rub off--"Like a Sex Machine".


Here's all you need to know... :lol: LOL!

"Hair is the first thing. And teeth the second. Hair and teeth. A man got those two things he's got it all." James Brown.


----------



## Vaneyes

Biwa said:


> Here's all you need to know... :lol: LOL!
> 
> "Hair is the first thing. And teeth the second. Hair and teeth. A man got those two things he's got it all." James Brown.


----------



## Bertali




----------



## Biwa

Vaneyes said:


>


----------



## MattB

Michael C. Hall and Don Johnson do not disappoint.

Sam Shepard is excellent...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Vaneyes

The "copyright infringement" topic seems to be making the rounds in various threads at this website.

Question to anyone, members, mods, admin. Are pictures from movies, posters, DVD and Blu-ray covers, etc., permissable?


----------



## Pugg

​Casablanca, on Belgium T.V.


----------



## starthrower

Been watching some psycho thrillers on youtube. The Reincarnation of Peter Proud starring Michael Sarrazin and Jennifer O'Neill, and The Little Girl Who Lived Down The Lane starring Jodie Foster and Martin Sheen.


----------



## ldiat

11 blocks<-----weird 80 mins long. and fire with fire


----------



## Pugg

Very touching French movie.


----------



## Guest

Kind of slow, and a lot of the dialogue is very hard to understand due to thick accents, but it is very atmospheric and well done.


----------



## Pugg

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gloria_(2013_film)


----------



## Bertali

Not as good as the first one, but that was not expected so all in all a nice piece of entertainment.


----------



## Biwa

Suite Française (2014)


----------



## helenora

The Lobster 2015


----------



## Pugg

*Selma.*
5 starts


----------



## Guest

Borrows heavily from _Brave New World _and isn't 1/10 as interesting! Well done, I suppose. Watched on Amazon Prime Video for free, so the price was right...


----------



## Pugg

The meaning of life.

Pain in the belly from laughing.


----------



## Art Rock

James Bond: Diamonds are forever.

I think this is the only Bond movie I had not seen before, and it was on TV yesterday.

Good grief. Awful from start to finish (the only scene that I thought was worthwhile is the introduction of two Blofelds, followed by two cats). The acting was wooden, the plot boring, even the music sucked (one of Barry's few soundtracks that failed).

Surely one of the worst in the franchise.


----------



## Biwa

Youth (2015)


----------



## znapschatz

Pugg said:


> *Selma.*
> 5 starts


I was there. Excellent film, true to almost all aspects of the actual event. The actors, of course, could not resemble more than superficially the real persons they were portraying, except for Common, who bore a startling resemblance to Rev. James Bevel. I had been physically in the presence of all of them, except for Martin Luther King. But the views of 1965 Selma were exactly as I remember them, down to the smallest detail. There was, however, a significant departure from the actual politics of the time in which President Lyndon Johnson was portrayed as having initially opposed the march. In reality, he was all for it as a way to push the Voting Rights Act through a reluctant Congress. Nor did he initiate the FBI smear of King. That was solely on FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover's instigation, who regarded King's movement as a communist plot. Another deviation from the historical were King's speeches, which had to be re-written because the King family had refused permission for the copyrighted originals to be used in the film. Toward the end of the film there were actual newsreels of the event, including the last day forming up for the march to the Alabama State Capitol. It was a huge crowd, and I couldn't spot myself in it, but my wife did. As the camera panned the final morning campsite, she spotted me half out of a sleeping bag, chin in hand, surveying the activities, an entire second of screen time.


----------



## helenora

"The Night of the generals."
quite interesting


----------



## Barbebleu

Logan. Brilliant.


----------



## Guest

Very moving.


----------



## Guest

Very sweet until it becomes heart-wrenching.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Very sweet until it becomes heart-wrenching.


It's heart warming to see those young boys dealing with this "problem" very convincing.


----------



## Pugg

Must see for cat lovers.


----------



## Bertali

*Guess Who's Coming to Dinner*
- 50th Anniversary Edition -
1967

Director
*Stanley Kramer*

Starring
*Spencer Tracy, Sidney Poitier, Katharine Hepburn, Katharine Houghton,
Cecil Kellaway, Beah Richards*​


----------



## Pugg

Le meraviglie

Breathtaking.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3044244/


----------



## Guest

Well enough acted and all, but it didn't live up to the hype for me. Also, a major character disappears without explanation--unless I fell asleep!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Hugely imaginative and visually spectacular. Too good to be turned into a footstool.


----------



## Pugg

Dame Judy Dench , stunning as always.


----------



## Bertali

*Bicycle Thieves
Vittorio De Sica*

Italy
1948
89 minutes
Black and White
1.37:1
Italian​
Hailed around the world as one of the greatest movies ever made, the Academy Award-winning Bicycle Thieves, directed by Vittorio De Sica, defined an era in cinema. In poverty-stricken postwar Rome, a man is on his first day of a new job that offers hope of salvation for his desperate family when his bicycle, which he needs for work, is stolen. With his young son in tow, he sets off to track down the thief. Simple in construction and profoundly rich in human insight, Bicycle Thieves embodies the greatest strengths of the Italian neorealist movement: emotional clarity, social rectitude, and brutal honesty.


----------



## Guest

The tag line omitted "boredom."


----------



## Guest

Bertali said:


> *Bicycle Thieves** [...] *Hailed around the world [etc]


Yes - but what did you think of it?


----------



## eljr

I about never watch movies however the night before last I put on one of the few I do watch, Apocalypse Now.

What can I say?

There is a reason it's one of 10 or less movies I will actually watch and own. 

Just, spectacular. Still, after all these years.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> I about never watch movies however the night before last I put on one of the few I do watch, Apocalypse Now.
> 
> What can I say?
> 
> There is a reason it's one of 10 or less movies I will actually watch and own.
> 
> Just, spectacular. Still, after all these years.


The first time I watched it I thought I was just going to watch another movie about US troops in Vietnam. I'm not sure exactly when in the viewing it happened, but I realized this was Coppola's spin on Conrad's "Heart of Darkness." From that moment on I was all in.


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Guest

After a string of losers, finally a good one! (I resisted seeing this for a long time due to my fear of flying!)


----------



## Joe B

Preston Sturges, "A Palm Beach Story" (genre: screwball comedy)


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


>


I just watched Ocean's 12--not nearly as good as 11!


----------



## hpowders

Moana.

Tremendous animation. Moving story.

Disney scores big once again!!


----------



## Pugg

Dial M for Murder.


----------



## Art Rock

Rogue One (on DVD). Gave up after half an hour. It never got my interest.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Must see for cat lovers.


Thank you so much for posting this--never heard of it but watched it tonight--a wonderful movie!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Gordontrek

Hilarious film, enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## Forss

_Stefan Zweig: Farewell to Europe_ by Maria Schrader. I thoroughly enjoyed it, and found Josef Hader, who portrays Zweig in the film, to be really charming (and convincing).


----------



## Pugg

​
Still love this.


----------



## Guest

Very powerful and well done.


----------



## Pugg

​I love this movie, both Grant and Roberts are fabulous actors in this movie


----------



## jenspen

Triplets said:


> The Big Sick is a great film. Simultaneously funny and poignant


I enjoyed all of it - some charming and amusing moments - *except* (and as she's never going to read this, I can say it out loud) that the young actress who got sick was acting about ten times too hard and that she has serious vocal problems. I wanted her to die.


----------



## Pugg

Watched it on Belgium T.V.
Very entertaining.


----------



## Pugg

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1900908/


----------



## Guest

If one can accept the psychic aspects, this is a pretty good movie.


----------



## Pugg

Nice try,


----------



## Guest

A good idea that gets rather preposterous at times. Better execution of ideas would help.


----------



## Pugg

I love cartoon movies......:angel:


----------



## Sloe

Cook Up a Storm a Chinese films about two cooks one specialized in Chinese cooking the other specialized in Western cooking:










Really good and entertaining film.


----------



## DavidA

Diary of a Wimpy Kid - with grandchildren of course!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Alvin Purple


----------



## Pugg

​
Glenda Jackson/ Richard Chamberlain: The Music lovers.


----------



## Guest

Very good, and sadly, too timely here in the US.


----------



## Pugg

​Entraining.


----------



## Pugg

Nor really a Tennant fan but nice watching anyway.


----------



## Flamme

Kinda cool the last of the ''chain gang'' of 90s...Still has that spirit a bit naive...Kinda brings back the will to live, and make you smile but now with cynicism! They dont make movies about cozy little towns in America anymore  Great crew, hank azaria pretty cool, even Mike Myers has a cameo:lol:


----------



## rjrobinson198

Fritz lang's Nibelungen. Yes, I know - but the next I expect to watch is _The Usual Suspects_. Again.


----------



## Guest

One of the worst movies I've seen in a while: dreadful acting, writing, directing, you name it. I don't think even our cats liked it.


----------



## Pugg

Great settings, even greater costumes, that's about it.


----------



## hpowders

The Zookeeper's Wife
Jessica Chastain

Disappointing, poorly-acted, sanitized holocaust story.
Where's the horror?


----------



## Merl

Pugg said:


> ​Jagten.
> 
> Late night telly movie.
> How mean vicious rumours can ruin someone's life.


Really good film.


----------



## Merl

Trainspotting: T2










Not a great follow-up. It rather comes off as a vastly inferior tribute film with a weak storyline. I didn't dislike it but compared to the original it's pants.


----------



## Pugg

We watched Jaws, on telly, but now it's really dated.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Latest movie I watched was "Logan". Really good. If Mad Max: Fury Road can be nominated for best picture, I expect this one to be also. All three main characters should be nominated in their categories too.


----------



## Polyphemus

Just Watched 'The Hitmans Bodyguard' absolutely mindless, ridiculous movie. Plotline like a collander more bullets flying round than WW2. 
But boy was it fun to watch.


----------



## Pugg

A Dutch film about the "forever" students and their nasty habits.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Pugg said:


> ​
> Still love this.


Thought it was good, but it would have been great if they had shaved 30 minutes off of it, it went on too long.


----------



## Fugue Meister

So I finally got around to watching "Last year in Marienbad", a 1960 French film one of the major influences on surrealist films that followed and I have to say I really enjoyed it for a film I didn't understand in the slightest. This one I will definitely be viewing again soon.


----------



## Joe B

A newer acquisition for my Criterion section of the library. Not great, but enjoyable and light. The kids were excellent.


----------



## MattB

Robert Gamble said:


> Latest movie I watched was "Logan". Really good. If Mad Max: Fury Road can be nominated for best picture, I expect this one to be also. All three main characters should be nominated in their categories too.


I loved the original _Mad Max_ movies, however that last one, _Fury Road_, has been a tremendous deception. I can't even understand how people have missed how shallow, overhyped and far from the original material it was... Anyway, _Logan_, on the other hand, is an excellent movie, easily the best "mutant" movie I've ever watched.


----------



## Robert Gamble

I actually agree about Mad Max: Fury Road. I watched it and didn't have a clue what was supposed to be so great about it. My point about Logan is that if a sci-fi/fantasy movie that, IMHO, wasn't anywhere near Picture of the Year level could be nominated then Logan certainly should be!



MattB said:


> I loved the original _Mad Max_ movies, however that last one, _Fury Road_, has been a tremendous deception. I can't even understand how people have missed how shallow, overhyped and far from the original material it was... Anyway, _Logan_, on the other hand, is an excellent movie, easily the best "mutant" movie I've ever watched.


----------



## MattB

I absolutely agree.


----------



## Pugg

A wonderful story, gets four stars from me.


----------



## Guest

I normally like Isabelle Huppert, but even she couldn't save this stinker. (Despite that image, this most assuredly is not a cat movie!). She plays the victim of a brutal rape and then forms an unusual relationship with her attacker. The premise is interesting, and it could have been an interesting psychological thriller, but it was boring beyond belief. It contains several rather graphic and often degrading sex scenes.


----------



## Strange Magic

Saw Land of Mine, I think a German film (dialogue in German), about an unknown-to-me episode immediately following the German surrender in WWII. It seems many thousands of very young German soldiers, as POWs, were set to clearing millions of mines that the Germans had buried along the western coast of Denmark. We follow a band of these young German prisoners and their harsh Danish overseer and taskmaster in attempting to clear these minefields--a very dangerous business indeed. It turns out some 1,500 Germans died doing this task. Well acted, and presents both sides of a difficult equation.


----------



## Pugg

​
My week with Marilyn.

Great acting by Eddie Redmanye / Michelle Williams.


----------



## georgedelorean

Last watched:









Currently watching:


----------



## Dr Johnson

This was on TV a week or two back.

An agreeable way to pass some time.


----------



## Vronsky

I recently watched these two on TV.

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/cast_away/
Cast Away (2000)
Directed by: Robert Zemeckis
Starring: Tom Hanks, Helen Hunt, Nick Searcy

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0188206/
Happy New Year '49 (1986)
Directed by: Stole Popov
Starring: Svetozar Cvetković, Meto Jovanovski, Vladislava Milosavljević


----------



## Taplow

Fugue Meister said:


> So I finally got around to watching "Last year in Marienbad", a 1960 French film one of the major influences on surrealist films that followed and I have to say I really enjoyed it for a film I didn't understand in the slightest. This one I will definitely be viewing again soon.
> 
> View attachment 97135


I really must watch this again.

Last film I saw was Kubrick's Barry Lyndon ... hated it!


----------



## Joe B

Actors: David Bowie, Tom Conti, Ryuichi Sakamoto, Takeshi Kitano, Jack Thompson
Director: Nagisa Oshima
Format:Blu-ray, NTSC, Widescreen
Language: Japanese (DTS 5.1), English (DTS 5.1)
Dubbed: Japanese
Studio: Criterion Collection
DVD Release Date: September 28, 2010
Run Time: 90 minutes


----------



## Fugue Meister

Taplow said:


> I really must watch this again.
> 
> Last film I saw was Kubrick's Barry Lyndon ... hated it!


That's really too bad, it's one of my favorite films. What about it did you hate? To slow paced compared with Kubrick's other films? That's my best friends beef with it. I'm psyched it's coming out on Criterion Collection in October.


----------



## Pugg

Just for the fun.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Just for the fun.


Didn't think it was for the music or drama content ............


----------



## Guest

A good psychological story. (Not a thriller, exactly, but quite a compelling tale.) I usually associate Jonah Hill with stupid frat boy movies, but he can actually act!


----------



## Guest

Superb. (Ugly content, though.)


----------



## Vronsky

The Treasure of the Sierra Madre (1948)
Directed By: John Huston
Starring:Humphrey Bogart, Walter Huston, Tim Holt, Bruce Bennett


----------



## St Matthew

Nightdreams:


----------



## Pugg




----------



## bharbeke

Art Rock said:


> Rogue One (on DVD). Gave up after half an hour. It never got my interest.


Things pick up dramatically when they reach the planet Scarif about an hour in. If you still have it, try watching the second half.


----------



## Pugg

Omar.
4 stars.


----------



## KenOC

Just watched this, from 1984. Some funny bits, but it hasn't aged too well.


----------



## Guest

My wife and I gave this about 20 minutes before turning it off. Terrible acting and writing.


----------



## Pugg

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1320352/


----------



## Guest

The Invisible Guardian--a pretty good Spanish serial killer movie.


----------



## Pugg

5 stars in all aspects.


----------



## Pugg

How the German's gave a whole other spin on this case.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titanic_(1943_film)


----------



## DavidA

American Made - fun but making a hero out of such a toe rag?


----------



## DavidA

Despicable Me (1 2 and 3) - just for the grandchildren of course! :lol:


----------



## Pugg

We have a guest a nephew for a few days, he never saw the Murder in the Orient Express.

So we watching and at the end the boy said, ( bloody serious) I still don't get it who did it. (15 years old)
We had a short smile and explained the plot.


----------



## Pugg

Rosemary's Baby.
Scary neighbours.


----------



## Guest

Very good. A bittersweet story of a father who is bipolar trying to raise two daughters.


----------



## Pugg

Wonderful movie about a deaf family.


----------



## TennysonsHarp

I just finished three short films in a series called "Memories." They're a series of anime films directed by Katsuhiro Otomo (the director of "Akira.") The last of these, Magnetic Rose, has to be one of my favorite films of all time, even after just one viewing. The animation, the scenery, the music--the music! The music has to be my favorite part. It was written by the legendary Yoko Kanno, but borrows heavily from Puccini, specifically from Madame Butterfly. It brought me almost to tears, and I loved hearing every second of it. I think I may have fallen in love with Puccini (and Italian opera) because of this film.


----------



## Pugg

Surprisingly good.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pugg said:


> Rosemary's Baby.
> Scary neighbours.


Did you really scare while watching?

Me myself watched it at midnight, alone and made the entire room dark... yet had no effect on me!


----------



## Pugg

Il_Penseroso said:


> Did you really scare while watching?
> 
> Me myself watched it at midnight, alone and made the entire room dark... yet had no effect on me!


That old couple next door, very scary and Miss Farrows face when she realizing the whole scam.....


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pugg said:


> That old couple next door, very scary and Miss Farrows face when she realizing the whole scam.....


Yes and the sounds from the back wall... scary?


----------



## Guest

One of my all-time favorite movies.


----------



## Pugg

^^^^LIKE








And this is one of mine.


----------



## Joe B

My wife picked this up today and we watched it when I got home from work.

The movie was......OK......nothing great. I'm burnt out on all the DC/Marvel movies.


----------



## DeepR

Alien: Covenant
I quite enjoyed it for what it is. More so than Prometheus. But it doesn't come close to Alien and Aliens, of course.

I will be rewatching that other Ridley Scott classic Blade Runner soon, since the new film is coming out. I have low expectations for the new one, but who knows....


----------



## Taplow

Fugue Meister said:


> That's really too bad, it's one of my favorite films. What about it did you hate? To slow paced compared with Kubrick's other films? That's my best friends beef with it. I'm psyched it's coming out on Criterion Collection in October.


Not specifically the pace. I thought it was quite one-note, a kind of monotone Rake's Progress tale without a point. That, of course, is the fault of the original author (unless it was there and Kubrik just completely failed to communicate it, which i doubt). This, combined with the pace, is what turned me off it. It was visually beautiful, but I didn't find Ryan O'Neil particularly watchable, or believable. Far too 1970's for me to see him in the 1770's.

I now invite you to critique my favourite film: if.... (1968, Lindsay Anderson). :tiphat:


----------



## Agamemnon

Definitely the best film of 2017:


----------



## Pugg

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0906778/


----------



## helenora

Gran Torino.
I watched it for the first time. it was recommended to me since 2010, but I haven't had a chance to watch it.

I must admit I almost cried after watching the final scenes, but....looking at it logically and putting aside this sentimental part, there is a lot of propaganda in this movie, friendship between different nationalities who are supposed to be and they were enemies, again an idea of holy or noble revenge, redemption. Well, not bad if what you look for in cinema is another traditional movie with a good director.


----------



## DavidA

Wind River. Don't ask me how it ended as I walked out. Definitely a crashing bore with zero entertainment factor.


----------



## Pugg

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5518906/

4 stars from me.


----------



## MattB

*The Magnificent Seven*










A rather pleasant surprise. I wasn't expecting much, even if I tend to appreciate Fuqua movies.
In the end, the movie has its own personality while openly paying homage to the original and other classics. Actors are good, the ensemble works. D'Onofrio performance deserves a special mention.


----------



## Phil loves classical

DavidA said:


> Wind River. Don't ask me how it ended as I walked out. Definitely a crashing bore with zero entertainment factor.


Really? I liked that movie very much. Cinematography, acting.


----------



## Pugg

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0048673/

Wonderful acting by Hepburn.


----------



## helenora

*Asylum* by Roy Ward Baker with Charlotte Rampling

and you know what was a soundtrack - Pictures at an exhibition and Night on a bald mountain. well, I thought what a music it is, exactly for this movie


----------



## norman bates

I've watched two beautiful coming-of-age australian movies, both with Noah Taylor, who's a gawky, insecure boy who's making his first experiences with the other sex.

The year my voice Broke (1987) 








and the follow-up Flirting (1991)







also with Nicole Kidman and Naomi Watts at the beginning of their careers.

Both very delicate, unpretentious and poetic movies. I've loved both, probably two of the best movies in the genre I've seen. The actors are great, the characters are interesting and realistic. If I have to choose, I think I've liked more The year my voice broke, because I've really liked the character of Freya. And those amazing australian landscapes.


----------



## SarahTG

I think it was the Netflix movie "What Happened To Monday"


----------



## Pugg

*Obsession*
a student production about a stalker who's in love with himself first at ll with him self, he can not diced what he's doing properly in his life, about 30 wasted years on this planet, all in the cause of the bigger plan.


----------



## Pugg

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1563738/

Very entertaining, 4 stars


----------



## Joe B

My wife checked it out of the library the other day when getting new books for this week (she reads mysteries like I listen to classical music.....as often as possible).

The movie was fun. The guys at PIXAR are brilliant.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> How the German's gave a whole other spin on this case.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titanic_(1943_film)


I've seen that one too. Quite entertaining, isn't it?


----------



## Joe B

Just got through watching this. I can't believe I've never seen it before today. Excellent movie.


----------



## Pugg

Like father, like son. 
4 stars.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2331143/


----------



## jlspinks

I'm watched Blade Runner getting ready for the new film on Friday. I also found "All is Lost" interesting: Robert Redford's one man movie of a sailing disaster at sea. Man against the elements, universe...you betcha.


----------



## Pugg

In the cinema last nigh: *Victoria & Abdul *

very entertaining


----------



## MattB

The Sunset Limited by Tommy Lee Jones.










Two of my favorite actors. Great performances.

Not for the kind of people who walk out the theater when there are not enough car chases or too much talking. Literally two people in one room for 1h30 talking about death, life and God, in no particular order.


----------



## Pugg

​
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3966404/


----------



## laurie

DavidA said:


> Despicable Me (1 2 and 3) - just for the grandchildren of course! :lol:


Oh, of course ~ grandkids come in handy sometimes, don't they!


----------



## Pugg

I didn't see the end


----------



## Joe B

A good movie. Preston Surges was a natural at screen writing and directing. Joel McCrea and Veronica Lake were both excellent in the roles.


----------



## Pugg

​On telly last nigh.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​On telly last nigh.


Do they use subtitles or is English widely enough spoken that they just play movies without them?


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Do they use subtitles or is English widely enough spoken that they just play movies without them?


With Dutch subtitles.


----------



## Pugg

Lore.
End of world war 2 , good acting by young cast.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1996310/


----------



## Pugg

Moonstruck on telly last night.


----------



## Guest

Tadhg O'Sullivan: The Great Wall









We can allow a minority to incarcerate us, or we can strike out.


----------



## Pugg

Labyrinth of lies.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3825638/

4 stars


----------



## Guest

5 stars. It's really disgusting to see what goes on behind the scenes with lobbyists, in this case both pro and con gun lobbyists.


----------



## Pugg

​
Pompeii
can a movie have minus stars?


----------



## AfterHours

Aronofsky's Mother! Which was excellent: *7.1/10*


----------



## Guest

jlspinks said:


> I'm watched Blade Runner getting ready for the new film on Friday.


So, did you see it? What did you think?

View attachment 98410


I watched it on Imax at the weekend - 6/5 for visuals!


----------



## Phil loves classical

I was deeply moved by this flick. Way exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Joe B

"Hailed around the world as one of the greatest movies ever made, the Academy Award-winning Bicycle Thieves, directed by Vittorio De Sica, defined an era in cinema." (from Criterion's web site).

I wouldn't go as far as saying that, but I thoroughly enjoyed it. The interaction between the father and son was excellent. De Sica did a great job of portraying the father's sense of desperation and shame, and the interaction between father and son was superb.


----------



## MattB

John Carpenter's They Live (or Invasion Los Angeles, as we call it here)










Recently learned that Roddy Piper had died. Listening to the movie audio comments (something I usually don't do) by him and John Carpenter was bittersweet...


----------



## Pugg

*My old lady*.
Good acting by all.


----------



## Guest

Creepy...very creepy.


----------



## tdc

MattB said:


> John Carpenter's They Live (or Invasion Los Angeles, as we call it here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently learned that Roddy Piper had died. Listening to the movie audio comments (something I usually don't do) by him and John Carpenter was bittersweet...


I think this is an excellent film and allegory, and what director Carpenter himself admits is essentially a documentary.

They live and they're here.


----------



## LezLee

I haven’t been to the cinema since 1972 when the last 2 films I saw were Travels With My Aunt & The Royal Hunt Of The Sun, both excellent. A couple of years ago I saw the Philip Glass ensemble playing his score accompanying a showing of the Bela Lugosi ‘Dracula’. Marvellous! I almost never watch films on TV and the last one would have been ‘The Wicker Man’ which I never miss


----------



## Eidi

This is one of my film scoring. What do you think?


__
https://soundcloud.com/eidikakuno%2Fthriller-car-chase


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Pugg

Eidi said:


> This is one of my film scoring. What do you think?
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/eidikakuno%2Fthriller-car-chase


Which film is it in?


----------



## Pugg

Wonderful made.


----------



## Agamemnon

I watched Krotkaya (A Gentle Creature) last night in the cinema and I was blown away. For me it is together with mother! the best movie of 2017 (as far as I've seen the movies). Actually, the movie reminds me somewhat of mother! as the protaganist is again a woman under pressure and again there is a bizarre, surrealist twist near the end. At the same time the two movies are contrary: in mother! the woman stays at home which transforms into a hell while in Krotkaya the woman is dragged through hell like Orpheus or Dante after she leaves home. Above all, Krotkaya is easily the one movie which represents the torn, romantic Russian soul so well that it makes you easily see why the West must always be the arch enemy of Russia (and so there is basically no difference between 19th century Russia, 20th century Sovjet communism and 21th century Putin's traditionalism: Russia is simply unique and immune to all progress or Westernization). I think this is a good review:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/0/gentle-creature-review-head-spinning-odyssey-russian-despair/


----------



## Balthazar

*What Happened, Miss Simone?*


----------



## DavidA

Death of Stalin. A great black comedy with a most sinister edge


----------



## Pugg

*Silk Road*: Dutch movie. 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5614150/


----------



## Agamemnon

Great movie:


----------



## Pugg

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091119/


----------



## Pugg

​
The Interpreter. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0373926/


----------



## Joe B

Pugg said:


> ​
> The Interpreter.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0373926/


Pugg, I'm not sure what the emoticon represents. Did you find it boring? Did this put you to sleep? If it did I'm surprised. I really enjoyed this movie. It was one of Sydney Pollack's last movies as an actor and director. Just curious.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I saw Parrots of the Caribbean the other day  Imagine the whole cast swapped with parrots...(Oh, so it's pirates)


----------



## Joe B

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I saw Parrots of the Caribbean the other day  Imagine the whole cast swapped with parrots...(Oh, so it's pirates)


Reminded me of this 13 minute spoof I watched with my brother about 35 years ago.


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


> Pugg, I'm not sure what the emoticon represents. Did you find it boring? Did this put you to sleep? If it did I'm surprised. I really enjoyed this movie. It was one of Sydney Pollack's last movies as an actor and director. Just curious.


I fell asleep yes, watching telly in bed is not my thing...
Nicole Kidman done better in other films also.


----------



## Pugg

​
How to Lose Friends & Alienate People.

2 stars


----------



## Pugg

​
*The Selfish Giant*

4 stars.


----------



## helenora

I watched this.....yesterday, but stopped, couldn't continue watching this thing that I can't call a movie. I wish I could use stronger words, but I'm trying to avoid them.

Today I tried to watch it till the end but alas. It has nothing to do with ballet and not a lot with a movie. Just a vulgarity, nothing more than that! Maybe I shouldn't have written this post here or it gives more advertisement to something which shouldn't have been produced at all.

PS it's my opinion, I don't impose it on others.


----------



## Guest

helenora said:


> I watched this.....yesterday, but stopped, couldn't continue watching this thing that I can't call a movie. I wish I could use stronger words, but I'm trying to avoid them.
> 
> Today I tried to watch it till the end but alas. It has nothing to do with ballet and not a lot with a movie. Just a vulgarity, nothing more than that! Maybe I shouldn't have written this post here or it gives more advertisement to something which shouldn't have been produced at all.
> 
> PS it's my opinion, I don't impose it on others.


By posting your thoughts you have imposed "it on others."


----------



## Pugg

Never on Sunday
1960 ‧


----------



## Pugg

We went to the movies last night, fun seeing a new reading, if only Branagh had more Poirot style.
3 stars.


----------



## Pugg

​Amusing with a always great Julianne Moore .


----------



## Guest

This is one of best movies I've seen in a while. It's based on the true story of a Holocaust denier who sues a college professor/author for defamation of character in the 1990s. Just imagine--a film that is gripping from beginning to end with no sex, violence, car chases, CGI, and very little swearing. This is an intellectual and emotionally powerful movie.


----------



## Pugg

​
This is such a hilarious movie, fun for a night in with the fireplace one.


----------



## MattB

Goldstone

A 2016 australian movie by Ivan Sen, with Aaron Pedersen, Alex Russell and Jacki Weaver.










Beautiful film. Slow pace. Delicate soundtrack. 
Reminiscent of Jim Jarmush and Nick Cave and Warren Ellis works to me.
Said to be the sequel to Mystery Road, by same director and main actor, which I haven't seen.


----------



## Jeff W

Castle in the Sky (1986)



Probably my favorite movie produced by Studio Ghibli. Watched with subtitles. Don't usually watch my anime dubbed.

Howl's Moving Castle (2004)



A (loose) adaptation of the novel by Diane Wynne Jones. Good on its own right.


----------



## Guest

SWANBERG Drinking buddies 2013










Mumblecore

MIIKE: Ley Lines 1999










Sino - Japanese gangsters

ALDRICH: Autumn leaves 1956










Middle aged and looking somewhat unhealthy, Joan Crawford plays this role expertly considering her character's changing circumstances throughout the movie.


----------



## Guest

Boring and ultimately rather pointless. Anna Gunn's best work was definitely on _Breaking Bad._


----------



## Pugg

​
Gripping drama, two man and a Lighthouse.


----------



## Guest

A pretty good legal thriller.


----------



## DeepR

Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets

I've always loved the idea of a giant hub in space; an insanely huge space station, bursting with activity and populated by all kinds of species from all over the galaxy. This concept alone is worth a proper sci-fi movie. Something serious and atmospheric. The possibilities are endless. 
But this movie.... well, somewhere in there, hidden beneath the incoherent and horribly acted mess that is this movie, there was actually potential. Worth a watch for the visuals I guess.


----------



## MattB

Deepwater Horizon

Peter Berg










I'm not a fan of everything that Mark Wahlberg does, but this one is pretty good.
Moving story.


----------



## Guest

Don't you hate it when a basically terrible movie just keeps getting worse?


----------



## Guest

A powerful, and at times, brutal movie. Parts are heart-warming, others are very hard to watch.


----------



## Pugg

Murder ahoy.


----------



## gustavdimitri

Very good choice! Rutherford is THE Miss Marple!!


----------



## gustavdimitri

The Dark Tower...

Bit disappointing though...


----------



## Vronsky

Public Enemies (2009)
Directed by: Michael Mann
Starring: Johnny Depp, Christian Bale, Marion Cotillard


----------



## Pugg

​
Intriguing film, the way people behaving.....


----------



## Guest

An interesting premise--a scientist (Robert Redford) proves that there is an afterlife--but his "discovery" has unexpected effects on the world. The movie seemed to fall apart after a while.


----------



## Pugg

​After 20 years, still enjoyable .


----------



## fluteman

This was a rare example of a film that was panned by many reviewers, but that I loved:


----------



## Guest

_Primal Fear_. Very good. It was fun to see a young Ed Norton.


----------



## Joe B

Watched on Thanksgiving. Some great photography/lighting, excellent acting, but the story never grabbed me......OK.










Watched on Friday....Fun.










Saturday night at the movies: Excellent! An obvious Quentin Tarantino favorite (homage paid in Kill Bill....repeatedly).


----------



## Guest

A slow burning thriller that kept my interest, but the ending didn't work for me.


----------



## bharbeke

Thor: Ragnarok (recommended)

Stick Man (short film based on a children's book; beautiful and moving)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I don't watch as many films at the cinema as I'd like to - mainly because Preston, a city with a conurbation population of about 330 000, has somehow managed to fail to support any sort of art-house cinema, despite talk over the years from the city council and the university (and no hope of that now). So seeing any film out of the mainstream requires a trip to Manchester. And The Death of Stalin is not mainstream, I see!










A black satire, and a clever film in the usual Armando Ianucci mould. Sobering rather than funny.


----------



## Pugg

​Recorded from telly last weekend.


----------



## eric444

Cool!


----------



## MattB

Sully - Clint Eastwood








I didn't want to see this movie. First, I'm not too fond of planes since I made a 24 hrs flight to the other side of the planet. Second, I feared it would be an Eastwood movie like _Invictus_, which left me mildly cold despite the casting & story... Wrong I was. Acting is solid, Tom Hanks is excellent, and Eastwood direction is subtle as needed. I could not imagine a better treatment for that story.


----------



## hombre777

Best movies wached in last 4 weeks 

Home from the Hill 1960 Vincente Minnelli
Scaramouche 1952
Lost Highway 1997 Lynch 
Au revoir les enfants 1987 Louis Malle
Jules and Jim 1962 François Truffaut


----------



## Pugg

​
This is so hilarious.


----------



## cwarchc




----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> ​After 20 years, still enjoyable .


My favorite scene from it:






I love that moment where Captain Smith puts both hands on the rail and looks ahead, so proud and satisfied. And the soundrack to that scene is gripping too.


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> My favorite scene from it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that moment where Captain Smith puts both hands on the rail and looks ahead, so proud and satisfied. And the soundtrack to that scene is gripping too.


I personally will never forget that older couple holding each other tight on the bed as the water reaches them. 
Now that I call love. :angel:


----------



## Pugg

​
Les Uns et les Autres
Made before I was even born, strong cast .


----------



## ldiat

eric444 said:


> View attachment 99648
> 
> 
> Cool!


I LOVE THIS GAME and laura:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Guest

FATIH AKIN: TheCut










I really wanted to like this film as it deals with the shamefully neglected Armenian genocide. Unfortunately it was a turgid, overly sentimental Hollywood epic type of film, with no interesting characters and a community of Armenian Christians who somewhat ridiculously spoke English. There was very little about the genocide, indeed it could have been representing any random country exhibiting the excesses of wartime.

Nevertheless, I made it through the 133 minutes run time because of the fine cinematography.

Not recommended.


----------



## Joe B

A classic Sam Fuller movie: taut, raw drama. Good story from a good story teller.


----------



## Pugg

On telly we had Seven years in Tibet, my goodness after 40 minutes I was out like


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> On telly we had Seven years in Tibet, my goodness after 40 minutes I was out like


did you have a cherry beer?


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> did you have a cherry beer?


Not even that.


----------



## Pugg

​
Great film.
4 stars


----------



## Flamme

9/10:trp::clap::wave:


----------



## Pugg

​The blue angel.






MARLENE DIETRICH. "ICH BIN VON KOPF BIS FUSS AUF LIEBE EINGESTELLT" 1930 Der Blaue Engel


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## ldiat

Flamme said:


> 9/10:trp::clap::wave:


i love the flick... have you watched DEAD RINGERS? OMG


----------



## Joe B

Veronica Lake was 19 or 20 years old when they made this movie.......what a doll!


----------



## Pugg

​Strong cast, good acting.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Pugg said:


> ​Strong cast, good acting.


I'm glad you could enjoy it; it just didn't work for me. I saw this at the cinema, but I was extremely unimpressed. It's a muddled and dull screenplay and Gary Oldman, who s usually great, is a bit lacklustre. The idea to cast Benedict Cumberbatch was a mistake. The editing is dreadful too.
The BBC adaptation of this with Alec Guinness remains the best.


----------



## Flamme

ldiat said:


> i love the flick... have you watched DEAD RINGERS? OMG


I did bro...Its creepy! 








Pretty exciting, and hawt with Famke in little RED dress:angel: Also great suspense and dreadful scenes of onslaught taht keep you glued to your seat!!! 9/10








Crazy movie about MADNESS When i finished i was like wtf did i just watch...Total confusion, lots of violence and bizarre situations, head cracks from u-turns, you cant even tell what is past, present, dreams, reality...Who likes such stuff will enjoy, i really didnt! I like moves that make you happy and ''forget reality''...7/10


----------



## eugeneonagain

I just watched Possessed (1947) with Joan Crawford, on BBC2. The film is stylishly shot in a mix of American noir and the German Expressionism that preceded it. Franz Waxman's score is an excellent blend of romantic and 20th century dissonance.


----------



## TxllxT

*Anna Karenina 2017 - 8-part serial (Russian) Great Stuff for X-mas!!*

For those who like to see something that has quality + X-mas romantics à la Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker:
The Russian TV serial Anna Karenina (8 parts). Even when you don't understand Russian, just watching is a relish for the eyes & ears. Lots of lavish balls, see how looks are exchanged etc etc. The actress who plays Anna is actually married with the actor who plays Vronsky.






The following parts can easily be found on YouTube.


----------



## Pugg

​
38 Témoins / 38 witnesses
Exvelent film.


----------



## cougarjuno

The Blues Brothers


----------



## Pugg

eugeneonagain said:


> I just watched Possessed (1947) with Joan Crawford, on BBC2. The film is stylishly shot in a mix of American noir and the German Expressionism that preceded it. Franz Waxman's score is an excellent blend of romantic and 20th century dissonance.


This one was on Belgium T.V. not so long ago, great acting by Joan Crawford.


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Granate

(Spoiler free)

A very Wagnerian Star Wars (more like Siegfried). A puzzling plot that I didn't get and doesn't make me want to revisit it.

- Too many comedy interruptions, especially cute CG animals, in the middle of dramatic scenes. Forget Ewoks.
- Many old references that feel less forced than TFA.
- Despite some editing jumps in the beginning, the story flow is excellent. I didn't feel any A-B-C structure.
- I never enjoyed watching it.


----------



## bharbeke

I'm sorry you didn't enjoy yourself, Granate. I loved The Last Jedi.

I introduced my 2-year-old daughter to The Wizard of Oz today. That movie holds up and is as enjoyable today as it ever was. This is the first time I noticed that Night on Bald Mountain plays during the witch's castle scene.


----------



## Flamme

Decent, for a modern movie...Nice plot...


----------



## Flamme

Cool classical music too...


----------



## Pugg

​
Such fun to watch.


----------



## Vronsky

Year One (2009)
Directed by: Harold Ramis
Starring: Jack Black, Michael Cera, Olivia Wilde


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## cougarjuno

Whiplash -- one of my absolute favorite films. So intense.


----------



## ClassicalMaestro

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo great movie


----------



## Joe B

ClassicalMaestro said:


> The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo great movie


With Rooney Mara or Noomi Rapace?


----------



## Barbebleu

John Wick 2. Madness and mayhem and hugely enjoyable!


----------



## Pugg




----------



## MattB

Barbebleu said:


> John Wick 2. Madness and mayhem and hugely enjoyable!


Agreed. Keanu Reeves is rarely that good when (seemingly) doing nothing.



Pugg said:


>


Beautiful picture. Timothy Spall is excellent.


----------



## Pugg

MattB said:


> Agreed. Keanu Reeves is rarely that good when (seemingly) doing nothing.
> 
> Beautiful picture. Timothy Spall is excellent.


I agree completely, not even a toilet break taken.


----------



## Flamme

Massive old school ''macho'' movie...After a long string of turn on, turn off, mostly modern flicks, i have enjoyed...


----------



## peleshyan

Getting wasted on this picture is like intravenous injection of alcohol, especially at this time of the year.


----------



## Pugg

peleshyan said:


> Getting wasted on this picture is like intravenous injection of alcohol, especially at this time of the year.
> 
> View attachment 100238


Depends on which part of the world you are living. 
Welcome to Talk Classical .


----------



## peleshyan

Pugg said:


> Depends on which part of the world you are living.
> Welcome to Talk Classical .


Your post count scares me..

While I'm here I'd like to recommend another movie I'd recently watched. I still have to watch _The Aviator's Wife_ but for me this is his best work so far.


----------



## MattB

The Right Stuff - Philip Kaufman








One of my long time favorites. If I wasn't such a fan of _Apollo 13_, I would call these 3 hours 13 minutes the best movie about space. Forget Kubrick's _2001: A Space Odyssey_. This, is the kind of movie I want all my loved ones to watch. There are chances they'll hate me for that...


----------



## Guest

I cannot describe how awful this was...or at least the first 15-20 minutes before I switched it off. To say it seemed as if a 12 year old wrote it is an insult to an average 12 year old.


----------



## Pugg

​
After diner we watched this, Judi Dench such a fine actress.


----------



## ldiat

despicable me 3


----------



## Josquin13

Two excellent films,

One totally hilarious, called "Death at a Funeral" (original British version, not to be confused with the American remake):









and "Mrs. Palfrey at the Claremont" with Joan Plowright and Rupert Friend, which is well acted & recommendable too (I see 2,464 customers on Amazon liked it as well...):


----------



## Guest

Granate said:


> (Spoiler free)
> 
> A very Wagnerian Star Wars (more like Siegfried). A puzzling plot that I didn't get and doesn't make me want to revisit it.
> 
> - Too many comedy interruptions, especially cute CG animals, in the middle of dramatic scenes. Forget Ewoks.
> - Many old references that feel less forced than TFA.
> - Despite some editing jumps in the beginning, the story flow is excellent. I didn't feel any A-B-C structure.
> - I never enjoyed watching it.


Saw it this afternoon. Rather disappointing. Great visuals and some spectacular action failed to compensate for poor plotting, script and direction. I was bored.


----------



## Granate

MacLeod said:


> Saw it this afternoon. Rather disappointing. Great visuals and some spectacular action failed to compensate for poor plotting, script and direction. I was bored.


I just hope that Disney and Lucasfilms just performed themselves a _Tristan und Isolde_ that audiences were unable to understand at first. Maybe later the pieces will fit and critics will be right. An influential radio collaborator in Spain, best-seller writer and fan of the Saga, absolutely loved it and prompted people to revisit it a few times.


----------



## Oreb

Somehow lacked the punch it could/should have had. Glenn Close was superb.


----------



## Pugg

​
Thank you for the reminder Josquin13


----------



## Boston Charlie

re: "Star Wars VII: The Last Jedi"

As an old Star Wars fan who regards the original trilogy as one of my formative coming of age experiences, I approached the latest Star Wars installment with much anticipation and just recently visited my local theater to see it a second time on Christmas Eve. While we can fault the movie for recycling a number of ideas that were previously explored in previous Star Wars movies, I did enjoy the movie, but was interested in the reactions of my children ages (13-32) who saw the movie with me. While they all thoroughly enjoyed "Rouge One", they found "Last Jedi" boring. I was the opposite, I thought "Rogue One" was one long boring series of explosions and noise, and preferred the quieter "Last Jedi" much more. 

This is not say that "Last Jedi" doesn't have a fair share of action or battle scenes, its just that it seems to model after the older movies where even "action" Western movies were mostly talking and character development. 

At base, I saw "Last Jedi" as a redemption story along the lines of the Christian narrative. The Jedi "Temple" is destroyed, the "Law" or "Ancient Jedi Texts" are replaced by a new law of the heart and soul. Luke, of course, is the Christ figure, the messiah (albeit, a reluctant messiah) who sacrifices his life so that others may live. 

Apart from this, I thought that "Last Jedi" had lots of good moments and sub-plots, and it's nice to see that women are continuing to play ever increasing role in the "Star Wars" mythology where woman characters are seen in all sorts of leadership roles on both sides of the force. 

While "Snoke" is a complete knockoff of "Palpatine", Kylo Ren gets my vote as one of the greatest villains in modern cinema and Adam Driver deserves credit for a wonderful piece of acting where he is creepy, conflicted, mean, but also so much a child who throws tantrums and is often just a scared little boy.


----------



## Boston Charlie

About three years ago, I downgraded my cable to about 15 channels. 

For Christmas, my wife upgraded our cable back to about 75 channels included the TMC (or AMC?) movie channel.

Last night I got "Godfathered", and caught the classic Godfather 2 just before I thought I rwas going to bed. I decided to watch "ten more minutes" and then just "ten more minutes" and ended up going to bed at 1 AM. Now I remember why we downgraded in the first place.


----------



## JAS

I have been on a "Christmas Carol" binge (whatever name the film might use, such as "Scrooge"). Many of them have virtues, chiefly in terms of production values or specific casting choices, but no one can touch Alastair Sim in the lead role. He manages to capture what so many others (including generally very good actors, like Patrick Stewart and George C. Scott) seem to miss. Scrooge is not bitter and resentful because he is a miserly businessman. He is a miserly businessman because disappointments have crushed his hope and squeezed any sense of love out of him. At his core, he is a fearful man because he is extremely vulnerable to the wounds left by these disappointments, and uses his unpleasant demeanor as a protective shield. The ghosts force him to confront his formative past, and to see the terrible consequences of his choices. He also sees how others have dealt with their disappointments without taking his path. Sim's transition from pre to post-transformation Scrooge is a magnificent balance of these aspects, and it isn't precisely linear as he moves back and forth between the visitations. His fundamental character isn't so much altered as it is relieved of a burden. By accepting that things just don't always turn out the way we want, but that holding on to the resentment also means holding on to the pain and loss, he forgives himself and life, and regains some of that childlike wonder and hope that he had suppressed for so long. I find that watching the film, no matter how many times I have seen it, is personally involving, and an emotional rollercoaster like no other version. (Mr. Magoo is probably my second favorite, and the best of the versions that insist on adding songs.)


----------



## MattB

Oreb said:


> View attachment 100321
> 
> 
> Somehow lacked the punch it could/should have had. Glenn Close was superb.


I found this movie to be interesting but not deserving the hype it had. Glenn Close is great indeed.


----------



## Guest

A lovely, bittersweet movie.


----------



## Jacck

I watched The Last Valley yesterday. In addition to being a good movie, it has also an outstanding soundtrack by John Barry


----------



## Pugg

​
Monty Python's The Meaning of Life :lol:


----------



## Pugg

​
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2113681/

4 stars


----------



## cougarjuno

*Daddy Long Legs* -- Astaire and Leslie Caron


----------



## Pugg

​On telly last night,
Stays interesting.


----------



## Jacck

Dead Ringers (1988)


----------



## hombre777

Best films watched in last 2 weeks 

I, Robot 2004
Fitzcarraldo 1982
Star Trek: Into Darkness 2013
The Perks of Being a Wallflower 2012
The Green Mile 1999
Lucy 2014
Get Out 2017


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​On telly last night,
> Stays interesting.


How could it not?


----------



## Sloe

Pugg said:


> ​
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2113681/
> 
> 4 stars


It had an Oscar nomination for best make-up.
Robert Gustavsson is enormously popular and have been Sweden´s most popular comedian for over 20 years.


----------



## Pugg

​


----------



## Guest

It was well done but at least 30 minutes too long.


----------



## Guest

I've been watching a number of old Adam Curtis documentaries recently.


----------



## Pugg

​
5 stars!!!


----------



## Merl

Decided to watch some recent acclaimed horror and sci-fi over Xmas. All stuff I missed. Mixed results.

IT - a rubbish remake of a silly film of a tedious book. Pennywise the clown was about as scary as Peppa Pig. Utter garbage.
Alien Covenant - predictable, uninspired and boring. A case of ever-diminishing returns from what was an interesting franchise.
Life - by far the best of this trio. Some potholes and daft decisions but generally an enjoyable movie with a decent ending.


----------



## Jacck

Scrooged 1988 with my favorite B. Murray, a modern version of A Christmas Carol by Charles Dickens


----------



## Sonata

With my children on New Year's Eve: *Howl's Moving Castle*.
My 7 year old son loved it.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> ​
> 5 stars!!!


That movie partially inspired me to become an English teacher! It's one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Joe B

My wife bought this home so we gave it a watch. Definitely mindless entertainment. Just another reason why I'm burnt out on Marvel movies. Movies like this need you to suspend your beliefs for 2 hours. I couldn't do it; to many devices, gadgets, and action that couldn't exist in this world.


----------



## Pugg

​
Remake of the famous classic.
Wast of time and money making it/ watching it.


----------



## Guest

Not great but not bad. It couldn't decide if it were a comedy, a drama, or a romance. I guess a dramedymance?


----------



## Pugg

​
On telly last nigh, stunning , touching, heartbreaking.


----------



## Jacck

A Cure for Wellness 2016, pretty good, 8/10


----------



## Taggart

We were watching the original Star Trek episode - Spectre of the Gun - based on the gunfight at the OK coral. In the Trek episode Morgan Earp was described as a killer who shoots on sight> In the 1957 film Morgan Earp was played by an incredibly youthful looking De Forest Kelley. So we sent off for the movie. Total travesty of the facts, but a great western.



















(De Forest Kelley is on the right.)


----------



## Sonata

Pugg said:


> ​
> On telly last nigh, stunning , touching, heartbreaking.


I need to watch that. I read the book last year, and agree, very touching story


----------



## realdealblues

*Everest*
_2015









_Nice cast for the most part with good effects. I've always had an interest in mountaineering since I was a kid and standing on the top of Everest would obviously be something beyond words to experience. As far as the film, I wish we got to know the characters a little more in depth. I always feel disconnected when there's this many characters and not a lot of time spent with each one. I'd rather focus on one character's experience or have a 3 hour film with more time dedicated to allowing me to really connect with them._
_


----------



## Pugg

​Either is was me or the movie, I fell


----------



## Blancrocher

Phoenix - Dir. Christian Petzold


----------



## Jacck

The Magic Christian
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0064622/
I was a little dissapointed. The main idea of the movie is that everyone has a price. Some humor was good, some not. Ringo Starr was a bad actor. 
6/10


----------



## Guest




----------



## bharbeke

Spectre, Wonder Woman, and Bridge of Spies are all worth at least one viewing.


----------



## cwarchc

A couple of oldies for me


----------



## Pugg

​
Fruitvale Station.

3 stars


----------



## DavidA

Ridley Scott's 'All the Money in the World'

Disappointing despite standout performances by Christopher Plummer and Michelle Williams.


----------



## DavidA

Kontrapunctus said:


>


Preposterous rubbish was my verdict!


----------



## Guest

DavidA said:


> Preposterous rubbish was my verdict!


I have mixed feelings. I thought it was an interesting premise, but I disliked the campiness of the play within a movie.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Won Golden Globes best pic, but well deserved. A crazy ride and lots of drama. 6 stars out of 5


----------



## Joe B

Definitely a CGI extravaganza. It was written, directed, and produced by Luc Besson. His vision for character and story development came through and made the movie worth watching. Besson is a talented artist, and even if his brand of story telling isn't your cup of tea, it's hard to find fault with his execution as a film maker. Worth a watch.


----------



## Jacck

> Definitely a CGI extravaganza. It was written, directed, and produced by Luc Besson. His vision for character and story development came through and made the movie worth watching. Besson is a talented artist, and even if his brand of story telling isn't your cup of tea, it's hard to find fault with his execution as a film maker. Worth a watch.


I saw it. It was better than Marvel crap, but still not that spectacular. Too much CGI, the story was badly executed and not that interesting (style over substance, as is the case with most blockbusters). Besson made much better movies in the past. The Fifth Element is a far superior to this, imho.


----------



## Guest

ALAIN GOMIS: Felicite (2017)










In Kinhasa a poor singer's son has badly broken a leg in a motorbike accident. The hospital wants money to repair him. She tries to get the money but people con her out of what she has. The boy is brought home and slowly recovers. She has a nice boyfriend, but he isn't very good at mending fridges and often gets drunk. The ending is optimistic.


----------



## Joe B

Jacck said:


> I saw it. It was better than Marvel crap, but still not that spectacular. Too much CGI, the story was badly executed and not that interesting (style over substance, as is the case with most blockbusters). Besson made much better movies in the past. The Fifth Element is a far superior to this, imho.


I agree. I've been a fan of Besson's previous movies ("Leon the Professional" my favorite) and wanted to see this, his latest work. I think part of the problem with a movie like this is that it's based on a comic book, and as Marvel has shown, it's tough to get a comic to translate to film.


----------



## Joe B

Saw this for the first time tonight. Keeps you on edge throughout. I'm not sure what was more scary, the alien or the David character. Not what I consider film..............just another movie.


----------



## Pugg

​
Blue lagoon.

Entertaining.


----------



## MattB

Saw _Bright_ a few days ago, while I was still under the in*flu*ence... Can't understand the hate that movie gets. It sure is just another mediocre Will Smith flick, but nothing that justifies the amount of negativity it received.


----------



## tdc

MattB said:


> Saw _Bright_ a few days ago, while I was still under the in*flu*ence... Can't understand the hate that movie gets. It sure is just another mediocre Will Smith flick, but nothing that justifies the amount of negativity it received.


I watched it while cuddling with my girlfriend who I had just recently met... so under those circumstances it seemed pretty decent at the time.


----------



## Guest

*ROSTREPO double bill:*

*Cilaos (2016 short)*










Slave rhythms from Reunion Island

*
La Bouche (2017 short)*









Incredible music centred on Red Devil from Guinea in a semi-autobiographical film.


----------



## Joe B

Watched this last night. It's set a week before the wall came down in Berlin. Very physical movie. The director, David Leitch, is an actor, stuntman, writer, producer, stunt coordinator and film director. The fight scenes in this movie, and it is loaded with them, look great on film. None of the fast cutting/editing like in the "Bourne" movies. The stunt coordinator used by Leitch, knowing the movements of the actors, filmed the fight scenes with a hand held camera right in the middle of the action, moving in and out of the way to put the viewer "right there". The fights had very long takes and the moves were all combat orientated (no wasted movement, only front kicks with the foot never going higher than the hip, etc.). If you like action movies with good, realistic fight choreography, you will like this. It was much better than I expected.


----------



## Pugg

​On telly last night, I believe it won all raspberries and rotten tomatoes, we had fun though. 
:lol:


----------



## Guest

FRANJU - Spotlight on a murderer 1961










Hitchcock level of suspense in French murder mystery.


----------



## Guest

MOODYSSON - Lilya 4-ever










Estonian child from a decaying inner city area is forced into sexual slavery in Stockholm then subsequently kills herself.


----------



## Pugg

​
La vita è bella.
5 stars , heartbreaking.


----------



## Jacck

Tulse: "Estonian child from a decaying inner city area is forced into sexual slavery in Stockholm then subsequently kills herself."
I wonder what is happening in Scandinavia. If one takes art (movie, literature) as a window into the nordic subconscious mind than one must be horrified what is happening there. Incest, rape, violence, drugs, murder, molestation etc. - 90% of scandinavian movies are about this. Does it mean something? 

Anyway, I watched The Shape of Water by Guillermo del Toro (2017) and Ghost In The Shell (2017)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Watched this a few days ago. Not seen it for years. A very funny film, I did indeed laugh out loud:










Watched this last night.


----------



## Guest

This has a decent premise, but it goes downhill very quickly.


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> Tulse: "Estonian child from a decaying inner city area is forced into sexual slavery in Stockholm then subsequently kills herself."
> I wonder what is happening in Scandinavia. If one takes art (movie, literature) as a window into the nordic subconscious mind than one must be horrified what is happening there. Incest, rape, violence, drugs, murder, molestation etc. - 90% of scandinavian movies are about this. Does it mean something?
> 
> Anyway, I watched The Shape of Water by Guillermo del Toro (2017) and Ghost In The Shell (2017)


Yes, it is the same with their (excellent) TV serials and also Scandinavian Noir books.

I'm not sure what it means, but I doubt that Scandinavians are any darker than the rest of us. Perhaps it is merely an artistic movement that has gathered momentum, or that Scandinavians are more liberated than us so they can deal head on with these taboo subjects.

You raise an interesting point Jacck. it would be good if our Scandinavian Members would drop by and offer their perspective.


----------



## joen_cph

Tulse said:


> Yes, it is the same with their (excellent) TV serials and also Scandinavian Noir books.
> 
> I'm not sure what it means, but I doubt that Scandinavians are any darker than the rest of us. Perhaps it is merely an artistic movement that has gathered momentum, or that Scandinavians are more liberated than us so they can deal head on with these taboo subjects.
> 
> You raise an interesting point Jacck. it would be good if our Scandinavian Members would drop by and offer their perspective.


Also, there´s a simple commercial/exports trend in it.

We do have our share of sugary dramas a la Hollywood, but luckily there´s a tradition for political and social realism and critique that fights against this, and this quite often.

Violence statistics rather contradict the Nordic noir style, everyday boredom (and work) overall prevails. But of course, social and family-related tensions exist, beneath the surface, as well.


----------



## Sloe

Jacck said:


> Tulse: "Estonian child from a decaying inner city area is forced into sexual slavery in Stockholm then subsequently kills herself."
> I wonder what is happening in Scandinavia. If one takes art (movie, literature) as a window into the nordic subconscious mind than one must be horrified what is happening there. Incest, rape, violence, drugs, murder, molestation etc. - 90% of scandinavian movies are about this. Does it mean something?
> 
> Anyway, I watched The Shape of Water by Guillermo del Toro (2017) and Ghost In The Shell (2017)


Only those that go on export. The most popular Swedish films in Sweden are comedies.


----------



## Pugg

​
Great acting by Irons.


----------



## Pugg

​
Al the main players aged a bit since this movie , nevertheless fun watching.


----------



## ldiat

The Mechanic


----------



## Pugg

​
The Place Beyond The Pines.
Last night on telly.


----------



## Pugg

​Good acting, enjoyable watch.


----------



## The Deacon

Had a run of crap:

WOODSHOCKED (2016) Thought this was to be about drugs & Woodstock, but nothing to do with Woodstock.
This film is like watching the acid-paper of a paperback turn yellow over a period of 3 decades.
I rarely do not complete a film, but this one I quit after 2/3s way thru.


INLAND EMPIRE This film is an abomination. Total waste of time.


----------



## Pugg

​
Papadopoulos & Sons
Very entertaining.


----------



## ldiat

Inside Man


----------



## Joe B

ldiat said:


> Inside Man


A really good movie. Spike Lee hits another triple.


----------



## Bulldog

I watched Dunkirk last night - a total dud, no story, no relationships, no transmittal of the gigantic evacuation effort. It was like a poor documentary without any narration. The music did have a riveting effect, but it was way overdone.

War is hell, but this movie only tells us that war is boring. For some unknown reason, the flick is up for an academy award; money must be changing hands on this one.


----------



## Pugg

We started watching : Why Him...... so not funny at al.


----------



## Pugg

Bulldog said:


> I watched Dunkirk last night - a total dud, no story, no relationships, no transmittal of the gigantic evacuation effort. It was like a poor documentary without any narration. The music did have a riveting effect, but it was way overdone.
> 
> War is hell, but this movie only tells us that war is boring. For some unknown reason, the flick is up for an academy award; money must be changing hands on this one.


When I saw it in the cinema I had the same feelings, some members found that stupid, well now I know at least two other members agree with me.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Pugg

​*The Storm*.
A epic about a very great disaster in our contry 1954


----------



## Pugg

​https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_Good_Things_(film)

Four stars.


----------



## Joe B

First time I've seen this.....an excellent film. Highly recommend.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> When I saw it in the cinema I had the same feelings, some members found that stupid, well now I know at least two other members agree with me.


Interesting how movies can strike different viewers so differently. I thought it was the best movie I'd seen this year.


----------



## Guest

One of the few movies that I thought was not quite long enough! (The ending leaves the viewer wanting more.) Still, it was very good.


----------



## DavidA

Early Man - latest from Aardman

Do see it. I chuckled all the way through


----------



## cougarjuno

Had never seen this before until recently


----------



## Iaeda

Rob Roy, worth it if only for Tim Roth and the amusing English-bashing (though far better on that front than Braveheart)!


----------



## Merl

Finally got round to watching 'Get Out' last night. Very well acted and decent film (even though I sussed it out 20 minutes in).


----------



## Atomas

it's the third time on TV, but I like this lovely sentimental 'As Good as It Gets'


----------



## Pugg

Atomas said:


> it's the third time on TV, but I like this lovely sentimental 'As Good as It Gets'
> View attachment 101231


Agree, how Jack Nicholson slowly defrost in this homophobia role is heart warming.


----------



## TxllxT

There is a subtitled version of this movie, that must be paid for. This movie is about the very first battle between the Soviets and Nazis. It's ghastly truthful (the director defied all censorship from past & present) & excellently acted.


----------



## Guest

I hope Netflix didn't spend more than $1.00 to purchase the rights to this movie. One of the most pointless ones I've seen in a long time. A wildly unoriginal idea coupled with horrendous execution equals a disaster.


----------



## Guest

SALLY POTTER: The Gold Diggers










Anti capitalist, man hating, black & white, experimental, feminist, musical debut starring Julie Christie with a soundtrack from Lindsay Cooper (Henry Cow).


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

*The Post*








One of Spielberg's late period "serious" films - worthy, earnest, but I prefer _Temple of Doom_.


----------



## Pugg

​
A Very Long Engagement .
Still not sure if I liked it.


----------



## Guest

Last night, LANTHIMOS - Kinetta (2005)










Despondency in a holiday resort during the close season.


----------



## Guest

Just now:

Věra Chytilová: Something different (1963)










A brilliant debut from the Czech auteur managing to successfully weave two separate but related stories, one a documentary with the great Czech gymnast Eva Bosáková and her difficult coach and the other about a woman with a negligent husband and awkward child.


----------



## Pugg

​
The Railway Man is a 2013 British-Australian war film directed by Jonathan Teplitzky. It is an adaptation of the autobiography The Railway Man by Eric Lomax, and stars Colin Firth, Nicole Kidman, Jeremy Irvine, and Stellan Skarsgård. It premiered at the 2013 Toronto International Film Festival on 6 September 2013.


----------



## Pugg

​
Stunning acting and the story: Keep yourself away from drug travelling .


----------



## Guest

*Darkest Hour *- How Churchill mobilised the English language and roused a nation in May 1940. Gary Oldman very good in the lead role, and some good moments, but it didn't quite hit the spot. Nevertheless, it's prompted me to ask for a biography of the Man for my birthday!


----------



## Guest

*NILES ATALLAH - Rey (2017)*

True film about the crazy Frenchman Orélie-Antoine de Tounens who decided to become king of the Mapuche in the 19th Century.










Incredible that in 2017 Chilean film makers are still putting out world class films.


----------



## Pugg

​
Very good movie, great acting by all.


----------



## Jacck

Blade Runner 2017. Not bad, although a bit too long (almost 3 hours) and slow, but the atmosphere was good.


----------



## helenora

A bit late, but I watched it and honestly I don't get why there is so much adoration for this movie...just because it's about second world war, etc. The picture is nice, but recently almost all movies have excellent visual side, no wonder. They can do it now.

"Une manche et la belle" by Henri Verneuil based on James Hadley Chase story. Quite a detective story and what a final of a movie! Underappreciated classic from 1957!


----------



## helenora

Tulse said:


> FRANJU - Spotlight on a murderer 1961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitchcock level of suspense in French murder mystery.


Hi Tulse!
I've read some of your other posts on this thread and they are amazing! I'll follow your suggestions and watch them soon.


----------



## Guest

helenora said:


> Hi Tulse!
> I've read some of your other posts on this thread and they are amazing! I'll follow your suggestions and watch them soon.


Thanks for the feedback Helenora, I wasn't sure if I was talking to myself on this thread!

I'm currently watching my films through Mubi which costs just £7 per month in the UK. They generally have about 20 films per month that are good to watch, often reasonably current and from the festival circuit.


----------



## helenora

Tulse said:


> Thanks for the feedback Helenora, I wasn't sure if I was talking to myself on this thread!
> 
> I'm currently watching my films through Mubi which costs just £7 per month in the UK. They generally have about 20 films per month that are good to watch, often reasonably current and from the festival circuit.


Great suggestions! And no, you aren't talking to yourself. I think sometimes people don't have time to reply or as for me I was just absent for quite a long time here....missed this forum though. A lot of good stuff in here. And I'd like to watch more interesting movies from the past.


----------



## Joe B

It's been a long time since I've seen this. An excellent John Ford film with an incredibly young Henry Fonda.


----------



## Pugg

​
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119978/
The Rainmaker, very good 4 stars


----------



## Pugg

Tulse said:


> Thanks for the feedback Helenora, I wasn't sure if I was talking to myself on this thread!
> 
> I'm currently watching my films through Mubi which costs just £7 per month in the UK. They generally have about 20 films per month that are good to watch, often reasonably current and from the festival circuit.


No you weren't but we all have different taste I think.
Nothing wrong with that I might add.


----------



## Pugg

​
Silence (2016) - I

Adventure · In the 17th century, two Portuguese Jesuit priests travel to Japan in an attempt to locate their mentor, who is rumored to have committed apostasy, and to propagate Catholicism.

Long, very long


----------



## Pugg

​
*A Weekend in Paris*

In Mr. Michell's magically buoyant and bittersweet film, Jim Broadbent and Lindsay Duncan play a long-married couple who revisit Paris for a long weekend for the first time since their honeymoon, in hopes of rekindling their relationship-or, perhaps, to bring it to an end. Diffident, wistful Nick (Broadbent) and demanding, take-charge Meg (Duncan) careen from harmony to disharmony to resignation and back again as they take stock and grapple with love, loss, regret and, disappointment, in their own very English way. When Meg and Nick run into their insufferably successful old friend Morgan, an American academic


----------



## Joe B

Pugg said:


> ​
> Silence (2016) - I
> 
> Adventure · In the 17th century, two Portuguese Jesuit priests travel to Japan in an attempt to locate their mentor, who is rumored to have committed apostasy, and to propagate Catholicism.
> 
> Long, very long


It was a long movie, but it is an excellent story. Being a fan of Kurosawa films, the length did not put me off.


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


> It was a long movie, but it is an excellent story. Being a fan of Kurosawa films, the length did not put me off.


In hindsight, perhaps I was to tired .


----------



## Jacck

Read My Lips (Sur mes lèvres) 2001


----------



## Joe B

Pugg said:


> In hindsight, perhaps I was to tired .


I totally get that. I usually never watch a "cerebral" movie at night. I prefer early morning with a 2nd cup of coffee or tea in hand. I love it when my wife has something to do early and leaves me home alone until the afternoon. That's when I usually pick out a movie of this type. Of course I get an ear full when she asks me what I did while she was gone.:lol:


----------



## Guest

JULIAN RADLMAIER: A Proletarian's Winter Tale (2014)










A funny strange film set in the former DDR about 3 Georgian cleaners in a mansion house contemplating class relations but not getting much work done.


----------



## Pugg

​
Shame.

Drama · A man's carefully cultivated private life is disrupted when his sister arrives for an indefinite stay. ..... Shame examines the nature of need, how we live our lives and the experiences that shape us. ... I must admit the film stayed with me because within its mathematical coldness there is a palpable element of horror.
_Not auto biopic _


----------



## Chromatose

Pugg said:


> When I saw it in the cinema I had the same feelings, some members found that stupid, well now I know at least two other members agree with me.


Yeah, I can see why some people wouldn't like this film. It largely tries to tell the story by putting you in the action itself. I thought it was a mesmerizing film and short as all get out, it was over in a flash. There has never been anything like the air chase sequences ever put on celluloid before and it was as close to the real thing as I think any modern person will ever get. In addition, everything in the movie came from real stories from the men who were there themselves and I for one thought it was one of the best films of the year. If visual language is not your preferred mode of story telling than yeah I'd say sit this one out (this and probably Phantom Thread that too will probably disappoint those looking for lots of story), if story is what your looking for and great dialogue see Molly's Game.. Sorkin wrote another excellent script.


----------



## MattB

Jacck said:


> Read My Lips (Sur mes lèvres) 2001


It has to be my favorite Audiard movie. Emmanuelle Devos and Vincent Cassel are mesmerizing.
I hope you liked it.


----------



## Jacck

MattB said:


> It has to be my favorite Audiard movie. Emmanuelle Devos and Vincent Cassel are mesmerizing.
> I hope you liked it.


yes, I enjoyed the movie


----------



## helenora

watched "Forrest Gump" for the second time and my impression is totally different from what it was many years ago. It's an amazing satire. Extraordinary!


----------



## Guest

File this under "WTF Did I Just Watch?" I can't decide if it is garbage or genius. I suspect the former.


----------



## Guest

Chromatose said:


> I for one thought it was one of the best films of the year. If visual language is not your preferred mode of story telling


So did I. And if visual language is not your preferred mode of story telling, it's difficult to claim to be a lover of cinema.


----------



## Jacck

The Taking of Pelham One Two Three (1974)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072251/
a good thriller about the kidnapping of a subway train


----------



## Pugg

Chromatose said:


> Yeah, I can see why some people wouldn't like this film. It largely tries to tell the story by putting you in the action itself. I thought it was a mesmerizing film and short as all get out, it was over in a flash. There has never been anything like the air chase sequences ever put on celluloid before and it was as close to the real thing as I think any modern person will ever get. In addition, everything in the movie came from real stories from the men who were there themselves and I for one thought it was one of the best films of the year. If visual language is not your preferred mode of story telling than yeah I'd say sit this one out (this and probably Phantom Thread that too will probably disappoint those looking for lots of story), if story is what your looking for and great dialogue see Molly's Game.. Sorkin wrote another excellent script.


As ever, everyone has the right to his/ her taste, but let me have mine please .By the way, there was no escape when filming, parts of it are filmed in my country, wall to wall covary in newspapers and news bulletins.


----------



## tahnak

It is a very well made film and sensitively handled.


----------



## Chromatose

Pugg said:


> As ever, everyone has the right to his/ her taste, but let me have mine please .By the way, there was no escape when filming, parts of it are filmed in my country, wall to wall covary in newspapers and news bulletins.


I never was trying to deny you your taste, I was simply sharing my own perceptions and giving you a recommendation based on your dislike of the film. I don't feel that at anytime in my quoted post above was I giving you a hard time for not liking it.


----------



## Chromatose

tahnak said:


> It is a very well made film and sensitively handled.


What film?........


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mississippi Grind*.
Fun watching.
3 stars


----------



## The Deacon

The Ghoul

Peter Cushing, John Hurt


----------



## Pugg

Nah....................


----------



## Jacck

China Moon 1991
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109417/

The Manchurian Candidate 1962
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0056218/?ref_=nv_sr_2


----------



## Joe B

Jacck said:


> The Manchurian Candidate 1962
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0056218/?ref_=nv_sr_2


An excellent movie.


----------



## The Deacon

THE LONG HAIR OF DEATH ('64, Italy)
Barbara Steele


----------



## Pugg

​
Denial (2016) - IMDb

Biography · Acclaimed writer and historian Deborah E. Lipstadt must battle for historical truth to prove the Holocaust actually occurred when David Irving, a renowned denier, sues her for libel.

Very good acting.


----------



## ldiat

Collide


----------



## Guest

Entertaining, but_ Alien_ did it better.


----------



## Josquin13

Last night, I had intended to go see the new Daniel Day-Lewis film, "Phantom Thread", but found that it had already left my local movie theater. So, I guess the critics liked this film more than the audiences did, at least, locally.

Mildly disappointed that my Saturday plans hadn't turned out as I wished, I stayed at home and instead turned to a free preview weekend on Cinemax: where I watched and enjoyed a 1999 British/American comedy, set in New York City, called "Mickey Blue Eyes", with Hugh Grant, James Caan, and Jeanne Tripplehorn. I liked the film. While it may not be a 'great' film, I thought it was cleverly written, well acted, and had more than a few laughs--okay, maybe more like chuckles. But it was definitely a funny film, & I think some might find it hilarious.

https://www.amazon.com/Mickey-Blue-...d=1518976484&sr=1-1&keywords=Mickey+blue+eyes


----------



## Guest

PAUL SCHRADER- Blue collar










The workers are misogynist unfaithful smackheads, the Union is run by the Mafia whilst the company itself is remote from the film. This film was by the screenwriter of Taxi Driver. It was hard to tell whether this was a realistic depiction of American industry in the seventies, or not.


----------



## Pugg

​
*American Pastoral* is a 2016 American crime-drama film directed by Ewan McGregor and written by John Romano, based on the 1997 novel of the same name by Philip Roth. The film stars McGregor, Jennifer Connelly, Dakota Fanning, Peter Riegert, Rupert Evans, Uzo Aduba


----------



## The Deacon

(Jess Franco's) JUSTINE (1969. Italy)
Klaus Kinski, Jack Palance, Akim Tamirov


----------



## KenOC

Just watched a YouTube clip -- the student driver car chase (with John Houseman) from _The Naked Gun_. Still hilarious. Next up: Undercover at the sperm clinic.


----------



## DavidA

Watched Jumanji with my daughter. What great entertainment.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Rules Don't Apply *is a 2016 American romantic comedy-drama film written, produced and directed by Warren Beatty. The ensemble cast features Beatty (in his first acting role since 2001's Town & Country), Annette Bening, Matthew Broderick, Lily Collins and Alden Ehrenreich. Set in 1958 Hollywood, the film follows the romantic relationship between a young actress and her driver, which is forbidden by their employer, Howard Hughes.

Very entertaining.


----------



## Granate

In 1 month, I saw these three films in theatres. I liked them all.
*Coco:* I was not very willing to watch it, but I did one afternoon because I did not want to watch "Three Billboards Outside". Very enjoyable, musical film. The plot becomes a bit predictable as the action runs (I mean, I would be able to anticipate the next action one or two minutes before it happens). The ending almost broke me to tears, quite emotional for me, and a joy to have watched the film with the Mexican voices instead of an English dub.

*Black Panther:* 
I'm not precisely a Marvel fan but Zack Snyder perpetrations for DC stand lower for me. That "300" director had nothing to do with BP but he is my example when it comes to criticising Super Hero films as bumpy, meaningless pastime. All I have to say about Marvel's "Doctor Strange" is not very positive either. And don't start me on "Guardians of the Galaxy". The worst part was that before this film I had to eat myself those greedy trailers for the new Avengers and Venom films.

"Black Panther" broke all my expectations. Except for the visual baroquism present in the holograms and a very average photography direction, I was really impressed. The actors are correct in the interpretations, but I was mostly shocked about how right the script felt. Nothing was predictable and the charachters were well-built, with understandable motivations behind their actions. There were cringey moments and others that I enjoyed immensely, especially the Korea scene. My three favourite tracks from Kendrick Lamar's soundtrack were inserted into the scenes and I had my ears clapping. For me this is no crowd-pleaser: it's a excellent super hero film on par with the "Dark Knight" scripts but without Christopher Nolan.

Oh. It was cringey to hear the Wakanda language dubbed in Spanish. It sounded more Greek than African.

*The Shape of Water:* We watched it yesterday (my parents and I). Quite gore, a bit sexual but *anyway a pretty love story.* "Don Pizarro" was for me the strongest charachter, a monster with all the "Mad Men" traits inserted in the first 30 minutes and a portrait of a wrecked personality in the other 90. Mind the plot holes at the end.


----------



## Joe B

Watched Sam Fuller's "The Naked Kiss" tonight. An excellent film.


----------



## Pugg

​
Hunt for the Wilderpeople (2016) -

Adventure · A national manhunt is ordered for a rebellious kid and his foster uncle who go missing in the wild New Zealand bush.


----------



## Capeditiea

Gouche the Cellist 

a 1980's anime that subtly teaches visually a little of how to play the cello (i assume.) 
Watched it twice this past month. :3 in between the two times of watching it... Piano no Mori. i think either a 90's or 80's anime (which will be getting a series later this year i think.) both family friendly.


----------



## Barbebleu

Wonder Woman
Spider-man: Homecoming
Thor: Ragnarok
Watchmen: Ultimate Cut

Yes, I do like my fantasy/super hero films even though I am getting on in years! My wife just sighs. But as I always say, I may have to grow old but I don't need to grow up!


----------



## Granate

Barbebleu said:


> Wonder Woman
> Spider-man: Homecoming
> Thor: Ragnarok
> Watchmen: Ultimate Cut
> 
> Yes, I do like my fantasy/super hero films even though I am getting on in years! My wife just sighs. But as I always say, I may have to grow old but I don't need to grow up!


What did you think of WW and the new Spiderman? I just miss Andrew Garfield so much


----------



## Barbebleu

Wonder Woman was quite enjoyable and I like Gal Gadot in the part. David Thewlis was a good villain and they managed some good set pieces. Spider-Man was o.k. It seemed aimed at a younger audience though and lacked, for me, a sense of menace. The Vulture is a third division opponent for Spidey but Holland was pretty good and hopefully will figure well in Infinity War.


----------



## Strange Magic

Saw Dunkirk and enjoyed it. But it suffered, I think, from a lack of historical context that may have lessened its force and value for younger filmgoers or those who just don't know that much about those times and that event. Fortunately the context has been made abundantly available in a newly-published book by historian/biographer Michael Korda all about Dunkirk, titled Alone. Korda does a fabulous job of supplying all the details of how Britain and France got into World War II, and the political and military events leading to the British and French army units, along with some other small Allied contingents, being compressed finally into the tiny pocket of Dunkirk, surrounded by the Wehrmacht and daily hammered by the Luftwaffe. He details the curious failure of the German Panzers to finally crush the almost defenseless Allies, and how the British cobbled together the withdrawal across the water to England, saving hundreds of thousands of both British and French troops. Alone also offers a bit of Korda family history during that time--the Kordas were a major force in cinema and the stage in England at that time, and a growing presence in Hollywood. Very highly recommended.


----------



## Barbebleu

Strange Magic said:


> Saw Dunkirk and enjoyed it. But it suffered, I think, from a lack of historical context that may have lessened its force and value for younger filmgoers or those who just don't know that much about those times and that event. Fortunately the context has been made abundantly available in a newly-published book by historian/biographer Michael Korda all about Dunkirk, titled Alone. Korda does a fabulous job of supplying all the details of how Britain and France got into World War II, and the political and military events leading to the British and French army units, along with some other small Allied contingents, being compressed finally into the tiny pocket of Dunkirk, surrounded by the Wehrmacht and daily hammered by the Luftwaffe. He details the curious failure of the German Panzers to finally crush the almost defenseless Allies, and how the British cobbled together the withdrawal across the water to England, saving hundreds of thousands of both British and French troops. Alone also offers a bit of Korda family history during that time--the Kordas were a major force in cinema and the stage in England at that time, and a growing presence in Hollywood. Very highly recommended.


Alexander Korda made some fabulous films. I remember watching them on t.v. with my grandmother in the sixties. The Thief of Baghdad, Private life of Henry VIII, The Third Man, Rembrandt to name only a few.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Strange Magic

Barbebleu said:


> Alexander Korda made some fabulous films. I remember watching them on t.v. with my grandmother in the sixties. The Thief of Baghdad, Private life of Henry VIII, The Third Man, Rembrandt to name only a few.


Michael's father Vincent supplied design for the Korda films and his uncle Zoltán, Alexander's other brother, also worked in the family business. All were married to English actresses, Alexander to Merle Oberon for awhile. I also enjoyed the Korda films--The Thief of Baghdad and That Hamilton Woman were in gestation during the early part of of the war, and Alexander often was flying between London and Hollywood with the covert blessing and support of the British government, under Churchill, who wanted the British film industry to be active throughout, to send a signal especially to the Americans.


----------



## Guest

Ludovic Boukherma, Zoran Boukherma, Marielle Gautier, Hugo P. Thomas : Willy 1er (2016)










Middle aged man with special needs tries to go it alone in rural France where things are so dreary that an MZ becomes biker gang exotica.


----------



## Guest

Lukas Valente RINNER: A decent woman









At a Buenos Aires gated community a maid joins a nearby nudist colony in this deadpan comedy about social classes and the relations between them.


----------



## Itullian

House of Dracula, 1945


----------



## The Deacon

LET'S SCARE JESSICA TO DEATH ('71,us)

Somewhere I read - don't let the stupid title put you off. This is well good and GOTHIC as well.



WRONG.

(And, for the record, no one is out to scare Jessica to death.)


----------



## Pugg

​
waste of time.:devil:


----------



## Joe B

Decided to revisit this excellent film this afternoon.


----------



## Capeditiea

The Deacon said:


> LET'S SCARE JESSICA TO DEATH ('71,us)
> 
> Somewhere I read - don't let the stupid title put you off. This is well good and GOTHIC as well.
> 
> WRONG.
> 
> (And, for the record, no one is out to scare Jessica to death.)


you really are unlucky when it comes to movies...

unless they are really good... and you are just adverting folk from them so you can have the little gem to your self... *suspicious eyes.


----------



## Pugg

The Promise (2016)

Drama · Set during the last days of the Ottoman Empire, The Promise follows a love triangle between Michael, a brilliant medical student, the beautiful and sophisticated Ana, and Chris - a renowned American journalist based in Paris.


----------



## Capeditiea

Pugg said:


> The Promise (2016)
> 
> Drama · Set during the last days of the Ottoman Empire, The Promise follows a love triangle between Michael, a brilliant medical student, the beautiful and sophisticated Ana, and Chris - a renowned American journalist based in Paris.


...i now wonder if you are a time traveller Pugg... *suspicious eyes...

unless you have successfully learned how to do things with out sleep... :O which would suprize me even more...

also currently thinking of rewatching either deadpool, akira, or mononoke hime... to relax from this migraine... but maybe i could listen to some Brahms, his first symphony tends to help soften my migraine's pain... hmmmm... maybe i will just resume rewatching the monogatari series...

but still... Pugg, i am going to consider you a timetraveler from now on.


----------



## Pugg

Capeditiea said:


> ...i now wonder if you are a time traveller Pugg... *suspicious eyes...
> 
> unless you have successfully learned how to do things with out sleep... :O which would suprize me even more...
> 
> also currently thinking of rewatching either deadpool, akira, or mononoke hime... to relax from this migraine... but maybe i could listen to some Brahms, his first symphony tends to help soften my migraine's pain... hmmmm... maybe i will just resume rewatching the monogatari series...
> 
> but still... Pugg, i am going to consider you a timetraveler from now on.


Watched it last night. 


> What was the last film you watched?


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Watched it last night.


----------



## Josquin13

I saw two films over the weekend that I liked, both unusual stories, but enjoyable and well acted:

The Age of Adaline







Still Breathing


----------



## Guest

ZHANG YIMOU The road home (1999)









Slightly over sentimental courtship drama set in a remote Chinese hill village.


----------



## Joe B

Came in today's mail and just finished watching...excellent. Understandable that it has been nominated for 6 Academy Awards and that Gary Oldman won the Golden Globe and Screen Actor's Guild Award for best male actor. Supporting cast superb! Highly recommend.


----------



## Pugg

​
The Benefactor (originally titled *Franny*) is a 2015 American drama film written and directed by Andrew Renzi. Starring Richard Gere, Dakota Fanning, Theo James, and Clarke Peters, the film premiered at the Tribeca Film Festival on April 17, 2015.

Very fun watching on a very cold night last night.


----------



## MattB

Joe B said:


> Came in today's mail and just finished watching...excellent. Understandable that it has been nominated for 6 Academy Awards and that Gary Oldman won the Golden Globe and Screen Actor's Guild Award for best male actor. Supporting cast superb! Highly recommend.


Love Gary Oldman. Gotta see this.


----------



## Granate

MattB said:


> Love Gary Oldman. Gotta see this.


Gary Oldman, Indeed


----------



## Joe B

Just finished watching. First rate in all aspects. Incredible cast.


----------



## Pugg

​
Just one word: Stunning.


----------



## Pugg

​
A Dangerous Method (2011)

Biography · A look at how the intense relationship between Carl Jung and Sigmund Freud gives birth to psychoanalysis.
From last night.


----------



## scarecroe

The last movie I watched was Black Panther. Good flick with an approachable score by Ludwig Göransson.


----------



## The Deacon

Midnight Special.

Alternate world film.

The usual: mainly friggen run-rabbit-run with no explaination whatsoever.





Previously watched: Occulus. Drivel. Should be put down.


----------



## Itullian

Once Upon a Time in America
Deniro, James Woods
Sergio Leone
Powerful, sad, but beautiful in its own way.


----------



## The Deacon

LIGHTS OUT (2016, US)

So this is how we live today: one festering line of crud film after another.

This is our entertainment "choice".


----------



## Pugg

​
Split (2016 American film)

James Mcavoy is a great and underrated artist, very good acting.


----------



## The Deacon

DARK WAS THE NIGHT (2014)

Yet some more American rubbish.

Marion Wood is a remote town. There is only a sherrif & deputy. 

There is a creature ( a Wendigo) roaming the woods.

One morning the townfolk wake up to see strange mucky, cloven hoofmarks running straight through the town, down the main road. (Hooves must be made of black magic marker because they dont fade after first few steps)

Sherrif is a real work: refuses to belive it is something alien; says its an elaborate hoax - even after horses are mauled, all the town pets have disappeared , no deer at all in the vicinity and hunters' bodys are found hanging 30 feet up on the tree branches.

What an imbecile. (Rather WE are the imbeciles for believing this.)

Surprize ending is that its assumed there is only one Wendigo on the prowl, but turns out its a entire community.

It is explained that the Wendigo moved south to Marion Wood area after its habitat - 90 miles north - was decimated by lumberjacks and all. So then if its a whole community of these beasts and all the prey have fled, how did they survive through thousands of years?
How come the lumberjacks never noticed anything? Were they all killed and devoured? In that case no one noticed anything strange and reported?




You know what?
Awww...... go jump in the lake, American movie-makers.


----------



## Pugg

​
The Girl on the Train (2016) -

Crime · A divorcee becomes entangled in a missing persons investigation that promises to send shockwaves throughout her life.

3 stars


----------



## Phil loves classical

Worst movie I watched in a while. Frustrating slasher flick. I actually cheered for the bad guys after a while.


----------



## ldiat

a good and different Movie "Three Billboards"


----------



## Pugg

​
*Office Christmas Party* (2016) -

Comedy · When his uptight CEO sister threatens to shut down his branch, the branch manager throws an epic Christmas party in order to land a big client and save the day, but the party gets way out of hand...
‎

L.O.L.
Hilarious


----------



## Antiquarian

Logan Lucky. Think _Ocean's Eleven_ but recast with West Virginia ********. I suppose it must speak to a certain audience, just not to me.


----------



## Kieran

Phil loves classical said:


> Worst movie I watched in a while. Frustrating slasher flick. *I actually cheered for the bad guys after a while. *


This is almost a rule in bad films - we cheer for the baddie, just because we've been so shortchanged, we rebel against the moral order. Just because it feels more moral to do so! :lol:

Last film I watched? Deadpool. It was what I call a mixed signals kinda flick: funny childish humour that's suitable for kids, and violence and sex that isn't. I'm not sure who the target audience is, but it sort of left me behind...


----------



## Pugg

​
*Hitchcock*

Hitchcock is a 2012 American biographical drama film directed by Sacha Gervasi, based on Stephen Rebello's non-fiction book Alfred Hitchcock and the Making of Psycho. The film was released in selected cities on November 23, 2012, with a worldwide release on December 14, 2012

Very entertaining,


----------



## Pugg

​
Not a big Brad Pitt fan, entertaining though.


----------



## Pugg

​Revisiting an old favourite,: Gods and monsters.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Coco before Chanel* is a 2009 biographical drama film directed by Anne Fontaine.
The story describes the life of Gabrielle Chanel in run-up to her worldwide breakthrough as fashion designer Coco Chanel, as shown in the book L'Irrégulière ou mon itinéraire Chanel by Edmonde Charles-Roux writer.


----------



## The Deacon

THE LIMEHOUSE GOLEM

Period piece - Victorian London, poor Limehouse district. Serial killer bull. (God I'm fed-up with this!)

Of course there is no golem - this isn't a monster film.

Right from the start you can figure out who the killer is.


Poo.

Rubbish.

Chuck it.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched this tonight. Non stop action and violence, yet Antoine Fuqua and company pulled it off well.


----------



## Score reader

Keaton in good form in this one.


----------



## The Deacon

TRAINSPOTTING 2 (2017)

TOTAL sCOTS RUBBISH.

It is rare for The Deacon to not watch a film all way through but I quit on thissun after one hour.
Figured I had better things to use-up time on - like cleaning the toilet bowl.


----------



## Joe B

Depicts the horror of war and the amazing true story of Desmond Doss, a medic who single handedly saved 75 lives.


----------



## Pugg

​
*A Family Man*

3 stars,

A headhunter whose life revolves around closing deals in a survival-of-the-fittest boiler room, battles his top rival for control of their job placement company -- his dream of owning the company clashing with the needs of his family.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Total Eclipse*: Leonardo DiCaprio, David Thewlis, Romane Bohringer, Dominique Blanc, Félicie Pasotti, Nita Klein, James Thierrée, Emmanuelle Oppo, Denise Chalem, Andrzej Seweryn, Christopher Thompson, Bruce Van Barthold, Agnieszka Holland, Cat Villiers,

4 stars .


----------



## Joe B

Inspired by my recent listenings to James McCarthy's "Code Breaker", we watched this again last night:


----------



## Guest

Zanussi, Krzysztof

Polish auteur who seems to have slipped under the radar with his films set mostly in communist academia. I have recently seen:

The structure of crystal
Family life
Illumination
Camouflage
The constant factor
Life as a fatal STD.

Recommended.


----------



## Guest

Garrel, Philippe: Lover for a day (2017)










Spoiler: A subtle film showing how a daughter ends the relationship of her father with a younger woman.


----------



## Guest

Michael Glawogger: Untitled










A film about nothing. Glawogger was travelling the world filming what he saw, but only got as far as Africa before he was killed by malaria. A similar film maker to fellow Austrian Ulrich Siedl.


----------



## hombre777

Yorgos Lanthimos The Killing of a Sacred Deer , outstanding experience !!


----------



## The Deacon

aNOTHER film about nothing:
THE EYES OF MY MOTHER (Spain, 2016)

Hey! Look here! Im a hosehead film maker. I just made a film which has all the interest & appeal of watching a tortoise cross the road for two hours. I'm going to foist this on other hosers to watch. Yeah! Ain't I something.

Oh, go take a flying leap.

Hosers.


----------



## The Deacon

THE GIRL WITH ALL THE GIFTS


Zombie poo for mongs.

Are you a mong? Then this is right up your alley.


----------



## realdealblues

Martin Scorsese's 
Mean Streets
1973








Hadn't seen this one in 20 years.


----------



## Barbebleu

Justice League. Fabulous super hero escapism. Roll on Infinity War!


----------



## Joe B

My wife picked this up this week. Fun and touching story. The guys at PIXAR blow me away with their ability to make believable CGI characters.


----------



## cougarjuno

*Juno*


----------



## Guest

LONE SCHERFIG An education (2009)










Man seduces schoolgirl with flash car, money and culture, but it all goes wrong in this London set film.

Interesting that the 1960s are now a subject for costume drama. Time is passing.


----------



## Guest

WIM WENDERS (1987) Wings of desire










Berlin classic.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## The Deacon

'WINGS OF DESIRE' Awesome.

..........
THE INTRUDERS (2014,us)

Creamcorn straight from the socket of Sammy.

Flush it.


----------



## Guest

OLIVIER BABINET Swagger (France, 2016)










A very effective documentary from a Parisian ghetto. The children tell their own stories. It is fascinating all the way through.


----------



## Guest

ROBERTO DOVERIS: Plants (Chile, 2015)










Yet another Class A Chilean film, and a quality performance by lead Violeta Castillo (who is also a singer) in this strange coming of age drama involving imaginary comic book plants which take human souls during a full moon.


----------



## Joe B

Miklos Rozsa turned in an awesome score on this production.


----------



## Pugg

​
Jesus Christ Superstar .
That Ted Neely type is still performing this role no stage.......


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> ​
> Jesus Christ Superstar .
> That Ted Neely type is still performing this role no stage.......


it was on TV here in the states... i saw it when it first came out. remembered the songs...it was ok...


----------



## Jacck

2 French movies
*Un dimanche à la campagne*
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088318/

*Les deux Anglaises et le continent*
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0066989/


----------



## Pugg

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pasolini_(film)

Not really my cup of tea


----------



## Dr Johnson

I watched this the other day.

Decent crime thriller:










http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5749570/


----------



## Guest

I think this was a little over-hyped, but it was enjoyable enough.


----------



## Joe B

We've been watching the Daniel Greg "James Bond" movies the last 3 nights. This is night 4: "Spectre".


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Pugg

​
Sonny boy.
very moving picture about a young man falling for his teacher.


----------



## Guest

This has not aged well. I'm not sure what's the worst part--the script, acting, or directing--probably a combo of all three. Fun fact: My nephew's father-in-law played the part of Jay-Jay! (Duke Everts)


----------



## KenOC

Believe this was the first film directed by Clint Eastwood. Agree it hasn't aged well, especially the clothes. Clint Eastwood in bell-bottoms?


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Believe this was the first film directed by Clint Eastwood. Agree it hasn't aged well, especially the clothes. Clint Eastwood in bell-bottoms?


It didn't help that it sounds as if they re-recorded most of the dialogue, particularly the outdoors scenes to minimize background sounds, so the actors are often literally reading their lines!

Yeah, those outfits...


----------



## Pugg

​Revisited this one last night, plain funny.
I hate people with multiply identities .


----------



## Joe B

Pugg said:


> ​Revisited this one last night, plain funny.
> I hate people with multiply identities .


Good movie. I especially like the joke told by Hank's character in the car....."Knock, knock?...."


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched today. A very well executed movie.


----------



## The Deacon

HOUSE WITH THE LAUGHING WINDOWS (Italy, '78)

Butthole.


----------



## The Deacon

MEMORY OF THE DEAD (Spain, 2011)

Creamcorn.


----------



## ldiat

the assassination games


----------



## Jacck

*Sky Captain and The World of Tomorrow 2004*
guilty pleasure, a retro-style movie mimicking the scifi films of the 1950's. The whole movie feels like a comic book. Enjoyable, if you do not take it seriously


----------



## Guest

THOMAS ARSLAN Bright Nights (Germany 2017)










Estranged father and son attempt to bond during a road trip in Norway. It doesn't go too well.


----------



## Guest

JOACHIM TRIER: Thelma (Norway, 2017)










Scandinavian noir lesbian religious horror thriller from the other Trier.


----------



## Guest

GILLO PONTECORVO: The battle of Algiers (Italy / Algeria 1966)












> Should be mandatory viewing for every American
> Tony4330 January 2004
> "Battle of Algiers" is simply one of the greatest films every made. If film making can be about truth as well as fantasy, then a movie that includes a title card telling viewers that there is not one foot of documentary or newsreel footage in it must deserve viewing.
> 
> "Battle of Algiers" contains scenes that seem so real, you suspect that they couldn't have been staged. When three Algerian women come down from the Casbah to plant bombs in the French quarter of the city, you can almost cut the tension with a knife. When the bombs go off, you think they must have been real bombs. And when you see the devastation they leave in their wake, you cannot fail to be moved. The massive rebellion in the streets at the end of the film also seems so real, you sit wondering how many extras must have been injured filming those scenes.
> 
> "Battle of Algiers" combines brilliant photography, crisp direction, an intriguing plot and some very fine acting. Throw in a terrific music score, splendid editing, impressive special effects and the best example ever of docudrama style production and you have a masterpiece of film making.
> 
> But film making is not nearly as important as human life and no film in general release today says more about America's current involvement in the middle east and many other parts of the world than this picture about the French in Algeria, made more than three decades ago.
> 
> Every American should view this film, then think about our current occupation of Iraq.


----------



## Pugg

​
Great fun watching this last night.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1320082/


----------



## ldiat

TOMB RAIDER!! I loved the game the movie and love Angelina Jolie as tomb raider,,,(PW Herman:"well if you love her so much why don't you marry her") I WOULD I WOULD!!


----------



## Pugg

> TOMB RAIDER!! I loved the game the movie and love Angelina Jolie as tomb raider,,,(PW Herman:"well if you love her so much why don't you marry her") I WOULD I WOULD!!


Do you think it will be mutual?


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Do you think it will be mutual?


well ....No...just...just crush my....dreams......thanks


----------



## Jacck

I watched the Russian movie *Durak (The Fool) 2014*
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3560686/
a metaphor for contemporary Russia. Even more realistic given the recent tragedy at Kemerovo


----------



## ldiat

COLD COMES THE NIGHT


----------



## Ingélou

Citizen Kane - we bought it from a charity shop and felt pleased to have got a classic so cheaply. I certainly remembered it well from childhood showings. We settled down to watch it tonight and - after half an hour, we just couldn't be bothered wasting any more of our lives on it. We're going to put it back in the charity bag.

I've been looking for some vindication of our opinion on the internet and there are plenty who don't much care for it, but they're always countered by those who say what a great film it is, with its groundbreaking cinematic and narrative techniques, its twist about 'Rosebud' and the great performance of Orson Welles. It seems that if you say you couldn't be bothered with it, you're going to be taken to task as a Philistine.

Right - I accept that it's an influential and clever film but -

*why do I feel that Kane is a performer and not a character I can care about?

* why does everyone talk so loudly?

* why does everyone laugh so loudly as if they've heard something witty said when really it's just a corny or obvious joke?

* why are the people who are Kane's opponents portrayed as cardboard cut-outs?

* the fake newsreel - it's a clever idea, but it just goes *shouting on and on...
*
For the Rosebud thing to work at the end I think there has to be a bit more pathos - I admit, I'm going on what I remember from the ending, but I think the scenes of the boy Kane being taken from his parents ought to have been done in much more depth for the Rosebud reference to pay off finally.

Anyway - sound of two people yawning - we're off to watch a bit of Star Trek. 
I solemnly pronounce Citizen Kane to be a very *worthy* film.


----------



## eugeneonagain

I also found Citizen Kane in a charity shop (must be some reason it got there?) and had pretty much the same experience as you. Oddly enough I recall watching this when Salford Quays was refurbished and they showed a string of classics at the cinema: Ben Hur, Spartacus, The Bicycle Thief... and Citizen Kane, but I enjoyed it that time.

There is indeed a lot of shouting and at times it has the feel of a stage revue put on film. I'm thinking it might be a case of wrong frame-of-mind; in the way that you can start a novel twenty times over five years and fail, then one day you start it and finish three days later. I'll give Citizen Kane another go. Just the one.

Star Trek though... I hope it's the '60s series.


----------



## bharbeke

I enjoyed Citizen Kane on first viewing and appreciated it more from the commentary tracks on the DVD. I still would not put it above 4 stars, though. Casablanca, on the other hand, is a 5 star movie.


----------



## Pugg

​
The music lovers,
5 strars viewing.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0066109/


----------



## Star

A Quiet Place

Nerve Shredding Afternoon!


----------



## Pugg

The night of the short film, 2 hours of Dutch productions.
Some remarkable good.


----------



## norman bates

I've watched L'invenzione di Morel (Emidio Greco, 1974), an adaptation of the novel of Adolfo Bioy Casares and described by Jorge Luis Borges as the perfect novel.
Sadly I've seen the bad quality version that I've found on the web (but there are english subtitles, for those who are interested), but it's definitely a movie I will not forget. 
Probably the best "science fiction" made in Italy, but to say that it's a science fiction movie is not entirely correct. It's a movie about loneliness, memory and love... and it's difficult to describe it without spoilers. Fascinating and metaphyisical as a De Chirico painting.









I hope to find a DVD or a Blu ray of it, because I want to watch it again and it's a movie I want in my collection.


----------



## Agamemnon

Recently I've watched Hostiles which I liked very much. Also the professional critics in the Netherlands are very positive about this movie but I noticed that the movie has been received lukewarm in the US itself. I wonder why this movie isn't liked so much by the Americans..?


----------



## Jacck

I watched *Red Eye (2005)* by the master of horror movies Wes Craven. This was no horror but a thriller. Average movie
2.5/5
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0421239/

I also watched *Suburra (2015)*, an Italian crime thriller about mafia. An excellent movie.
5/5
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4025514/


----------



## Phil loves classical

Agamemnon said:


> Recently I've watched Hostiles which I liked very much. Also the professional critics in the Netherlands are very positive about this movie but I noticed that the movie has been received lukewarm in the US itself. I wonder why this movie isn't liked so much by the Americans..?


It was quite good I thought too. One of the few movies I feel I might buy a copy of after watching. I've lost faith in the American film critic system, but it was overall well received on Rotten Tomatoes in this case.

Probably the best Western I've seen since Hell or High Water.


----------



## The Deacon

COSMOS (2015, FRANCE)

To quote the film: "Blanditude".

Intellectual claptrap.

A student who has just failed his bar exam and a fashion student failure rent out a guesthouse run by rather peculiar folk.
In the woods nearby they come upon a sparrow hanging from a thread above the path. 
This fecks-up the law student.


Lotta overacting. Most likely necessary to the director.

.....................
THE AUTOPSY OF JANE DOE (2016)

sURPRIZED THAT gUILLMERO DEL tORO RATES THIS CWAP.


----------



## Jacck

I watched the Iranian drama *A Separation (2011)*. 6/5, higly recommended !!
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1832382/


----------



## Vronsky

The Bridge on the River Kwai (1957)

Directed by: Sir David Lean
Starring: William Holden, Jack Hawkins, Alec Guinness


----------



## Guest

Superb.


----------



## Joe B

Interesting story:


----------



## MattB

Phil loves classical said:


> It was quite good I thought too. One of the few movies I feel I might buy a copy of after watching. I've lost faith in the American film critic system, but it was overall well received on Rotten Tomatoes in this case.
> 
> *Probably the best Western I've seen since Hell or High Water.*


You've piqued my interest there. I'll have to see this _Hostiles_ movie now.


----------



## Flamme

Weird *** movie...


----------



## The Deacon

THE QUIET ONES (2013, UK)

If any of you are following my horror reviews on this thread then doubtless by now your thinking this Deacon fellow enjoys stabbing his own groin with a dull impliment.
Well, this film is an exception. It is rather GOOD.


Hammer films makes a long-awaited comeback, but unlike 70s Hammers this is not a monster film - or at least the monster here is not a prominent feature - a 5000 BC Summerian demon only makes itself evident at the very end of the film.

The story is a 1974 Oxford professor debunking the supernatural, joining with 3 of his students to cure a disturbed woman and scientifically prove she is not possessed but suffering from her own mind's making. The "experiment" is rough on the patient and the students begin to recoil from the depths that this professor is willing to go. In other words, a psychological-type horror movie, unlike most Hammers we are familiar with. 

I have a strong feeling that the person who made this film was inspired by the '72 horror flick, "Legend of Hell House". Both films are concerned with science vs the supernatural. Both have the main protagonist as the possessed woman who is extremely depressed ,dangerous and self-mutilating. (And the actresses look rather the same!) Both have a very sparse soundtrack, if any. This sparseness heightens the believability and intensity - and this IS one intense film. ("Hell House" of course had BBC Radiophonic Studios luminary ,Delia Derbyshire providing the "soundtrack" which was mere electronic-generated errie drones and noises suggesting (hidden) cosmic forces moving slowly and massively.)


Oh yeah - at the end a cover of Hawkwind's "Silver Machine" is played to the credits! No idea what this has to do with the film.

Also, no idea what "The Quiet OneS" title has to do with the film.
Nobody is quiet and if it refers to the supernatural, well its not plural - at the end its made clear its just the single demon-thingy.


----------



## Pugg

A short film called Balls, 5 students in a house , one of them got testicular cancer what seem to bee bad he's helped by his friends, very moving.


----------



## Flamme

Wicked old flick...


----------



## Pugg

​
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4034228/
3 stars


----------



## Flamme

Jacck said:


> I watched the Russian movie *Durak (The Fool) 2014*
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3560686/
> a metaphor for contemporary Russia. Even more realistic given the recent tragedy at Kemerovo


 Bro ive tried to watch This but after 5 mins i was like this will destroy me!!! So much misery in first 5 minutes


----------



## bz3

Ulzana's Raid (1972). 7/10


----------



## Flamme

Blooody hell...Who endures this from beginning to the end is a real tough cookie! Excellent music too!


----------



## Jacck

Flamme, I am a fan of Lovercraft and own his complete works. I don't think I have seen re-animator before, so I will watch it. My favorite Lovercraft-inspired movie is In the Mouth of Madness
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113409/


----------



## Flamme

There are few and far between good LCs movies and Re-animator is one of them, i tried to watch it as a kid but was shocked, this is actually the first time i have finished it...


----------



## Jacck

Flamme said:


> There are few and far between good LCs movies and Re-animator is one of them, i tried to watch it as a kid but was shocked, this is actually the first time i have finished it...


if you were shocked by Re-animator, what do you think about A Serbian Film? (Srpski film) :lol:


----------



## Flamme

Havent even watched it...I dont like movies which under bizarre dont have anything, like serbian film, pink flamingos...I dont like violence and gore for the sake of violence and gore.


----------



## znapschatz

Vronsky said:


> The Bridge on the River Kwai (1957)
> 
> Directed by: Sir David Lean
> Starring: William Holden, Jack Hawkins, Alec Guinness


An entertaining film with a good cast, somewhat degraded by a phony and preposterous ending, not at all true to the actual history, which I think would have made a better film. I think the director, or perhaps the studio, didn't trust the audience on this. And maybe they were right.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Testament of Youth* is a 2014 British drama film based on the First World War memoir of the same name written by Vera Brittain. The film stars Alicia Vikander as Vera Brittain, an independent young woman who abandoned her Oxford studies to become a war nurse.
4 stars, very moving.


----------



## Flamme

Curious blend of ''Bride of Frankenstein'' and ''Case Of Charles Dexter Ward''...In any case a a worthy successor of the Part One. I like how 80s movies lacked the false morale and subtle censorship of today but were more relaxed and carefree even movies like this!


----------



## Pugg

​If you have a spare night, watch this one.


----------



## bz3

^ That movie makes me ashamed to be American, since it (ostensibly) came from America. Probably wouldn't bother me as much if it didn't get so much hype on this side of the pond though, and if I wasn't a huge horror movie fan.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Last three films I watched:

*Ghost World* (2001, with Thora Birch, Scarlett Johansson and Steve Buscemi). Interesting film with excellent design.

*The Seven Ups* (1973). Basically from the same people who made _Bullitt_ (minus director Peter Yates) starring Roy Scheider. Typically gritty, early '70s New York look and a magnificent car chase in the middle.

*The Card* (1952) A classic Alec Guinness role as the type of character he played best: someone who appears bewildered and naive, but has more going on in his head; even a little devious and driven. In this he makes his way as an arch opportunist turning every moment to his advantage. 
The music, by William Alwyn, is typical of the style Georges Auric brought to many British films, now ostensibly thought of as typically British, but really from the Paris musical scene of the '20s.


----------



## MattB

Where to Invade Next (2015)

Michael Moore










:tiphat:​


----------



## ZJovicic

Last few films that I watched:

*The Lobster* (2015) - dystopian absurd comedy focusing mainly on relationships - while it provides good social commentary about certain aspects of our society, I found the whole movie rather bleak and uninvolving

*The Fundamentals of Caring* (2016)- a feel good movie about a caregiver who cares about a teen with muscle dystrophia and strange sense of humor - Recommended.

*Steve Jobs* (2015) - fast paced biography flick about Steve Jobs... not too enjoyable, but still an interesting watch if you are into biographies. I think some Jobs' traits are a bit exaggerated in the movie, but I don't regret watching it.

*Leopardi: Il giovane favoloso* (2014) - Italian biographical movie about Giacomo Leopardi - Italian 19th century poet, with weak health and troubled mind... If you're interested in it, worth watching. Very realistic, good movie, but not too entertaining.


----------



## ZJovicic

*Immortal Beloved* (1994) - Not too impressed as I think too much focus of the film is on solving mystery of Beethoven's relationships, rather than on his life and music in general. Also the way in which they portrayed him is not really to my liking. - I would give it 3 stars out of 5.


----------



## The Deacon

Ghost World has one of the most engaging film beginnings.


......

A CANTERBURY TALE (1942, UK)
One of my all-time favorite films. Part directed by the great Powell (The Red Shoes, Black Narcissus,Peeping Tom)

England during the Blitz, but this is not a war story and even though "The Glueman" mystery seems to be the main line here, it isn't really about that either. Its about love of the land.

An American soldier, a British commander and a "land" girl take a diversion from their work itinerary to go to Canterbury and the great cathedral - not by the traditional Roman road of Chaucer's Pilgrimage, but by train. But there are complications and they are forced to over-night at a village not far from their destination . They arrive in the dark ( you can hardly make out Charles Hawtrey as station-master) and almost immediately a figure in the darkness pours glue on the woman's hair. Later they find out this is the 12th victim.
Absolutely wonderful film of quiet grandeur. Two or three shots of the woman against the sky which remain ingrained in my memory.

One of those movies ,were it filmed in colour,would lose half its charm.

First movie I chose to watch on my new TV.


----------



## The Deacon

FORTITUDE (series 2)



about 10 seconds of YES "Roundabout".

That is about all there is to commend it.


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 103285


Never seen it before so we watched it, great acting.


----------



## DeepR

Fargo (1996)

Barely worth a watch. I don't get why it's rated as highly as it is. Sure it's mildly comical and absurd. But otherwise there's little about it that I find particularly impressive or memorable.


----------



## The Deacon

DECLINE & FALL (2017, UK)

wot Brits do best - satire

Evelyn Waugh. (Actor wot played the stuttering homosexual in Brideshead Revisited has a brief role here.)


----------



## ldiat

DeepR said:


> Fargo (1996)
> 
> Barely worth a watch. I don't get why it's rated as highly as it is. Sure it's mildly comical and absurd. But otherwise there's little about it that I find particularly impressive or memorable.


i liked this filck!


----------



## KenOC

The Big Sleep (1946) is on TV right now. What a great movie! Worth it for the dialog alone.


----------



## Kieran

KenOC said:


> The Big Sleep (1946) is on TV right now. What a great movie! Worth it for the dialog alone.


Yeah, I'm a huge Raymond Chandler fan and this film is the best adaptation of one of his books I've seen. Would love if they made modern films of some of the other books. Not sure who'd play Marlowe, but they're great stories and characters, and as you say, the dialogue is different class...


----------



## The Deacon

ARCHIPELAGRO

Possibly the most tedious movie ever made.

No. Nix that.

There are thousands of life-sucking, wearying movies.
You might be able to gauge them, but impossible to pick THE worse.


Nonetheless ARCHIPELAGRO is an appalling waste of film stock.


----------



## Kieran

Watched a few sci-fi over the weekend. *Wonder Woman* was good fun, though the smash up brawl at the end was cliched, and the idealism induced a yawn. or it coulda been a smirk.

*Arrival *has the excellent Amy Adams, and the next day I watched *Annihilation *on Netflix, which had similarities with Arrival, but which I preferred. A similiarity was that two females were introduced to an alien visit to earth by dint of their abilities. Amy Adams because she's a language teacher and so might be able to decipher the alien language. In Annihilation, Natalie Portman plays a scientist whose speciality is cells, and how they multiply. Both also have in common a back story involving their male partners. And both films involve (in my opinion) irritating and pointless flash forward and flashback interruptions.

Both were good flicks, though. I particularly enjoyed Annihilation because visually it was more spectacular, it also ran a new spin on alien encroachment, and it had a more powerful ending...


----------



## eugeneonagain

_Peur Sur La Ville_ (Fear Over the City), 1975. Jean-Paul Belmondo's first outing as a policeman. It appears to have a subplot which threatens to overtake the main plot, but it just manages not to. Some great action scenes and daredevil stunt-work.


----------



## Rogerx

Te remake of Brideshead revisited, some called it a travesty, we liked it.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Ben Wishaw is good in most things.


----------



## Granate

*Avengers: Infinity war (2018)*

Music: Ok
Script: entertaining (baffling spins and checkpoints)
Dialogues: amusing
Visual effects: spectacular
Filming: impressive! I missed this style in Black Panther
Entrance fee: 2,90€ (plus my parents)
Venue: local wide theatre with +70 people

Mark: 6.7

Veredict: better to watch in a big cinema with people, as it was a great experience. My parents thought the script writers did a terrible job, but I only complain about the plot and the checkpoints until the end. You won't care at all at the end if you are not familiar with the Marvel universe. Lot's of death. No gore. Family friendly (spare swearing in characters).

Black Panther is way better. I just wish it had been flimed as well as this one.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Yesterday:

Hors de Prix (Priceless). 2008, France. Pierre Salvadori. 

Gad Elmaleh as a waiter who gets way out of his depth when he falls for Audrey Tautou, a shallow gold digger living off wealthy men staying at luxury hotels.

It reads as a grim synopsis, but the film is actually full of charm and has some acute, realistic observations about relationships. Both the leading players are excellent in their roles and I found myself refraining from being judgmental about what is a rather tawdry situation all-round. I think the balance of realism in terms of motivations and romantic comedy entertainment is pretty much achieved.


----------



## Kieran

The Disaster Artist, watched it last night. Brilliant film - still laughing 24 hours later...


----------



## ZJovicic

*Irreplaceable you (2018)* - 1/10- really bad, cliche after cliche, unrealistic, formulaic
*Gravity (2013)* - Quite good - quite realistic and unique in depiction of zero G, when it come to plot, etc... could be better, but still a great movie, and visually very rewarding - 8/10
*Manchester By The Sea (2016) * - realistic depiction of struggle with enormous tragedy, but I didn't quite like extensive use of retrospective, I think the film would be better if it was the same story, just a bit different way of telling it. Also the overall mood of the film is a bit too cold, though perhaps in such a situation that is the point... 7/10
*Carol (2015)* - visually stunning, and great performance by Cate Blanchett - she's really seductive here - the only complaint is that the dynamics between the main characters runs a bit too smoothly, too little dialogue, too little questioning themselves... the only impediment to their relationship comes from the outside, nothing from themselves. This makes it a bit difficult to connect to them at times. - 6/10


----------



## eugeneonagain

I am watching _Carry on Doctor_ right now. And I don't care, it's hilarious.


----------



## Guest

eugeneonagain said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> Hors de Prix (Priceless). 2008, France. Pierre Salvadori.
> 
> Gad Elmaleh as a waiter who gets way out of his depth when he falls for Audrey Tautou, a shallow gold digger living off wealthy men staying at luxury hotels.
> 
> It reads as a grim synopsis, but the film is actually full of charm and has some acute, realistic observations about relationships. Both the leading players are excellent in their roles and I found myself refraining from being judgmental about what is a rather tawdry situation all-round. I think the balance of realism in terms of motivations and romantic comedy entertainment is pretty much achieved.


Good film Euge. Have you also seen Salvadori's Apres Vous? It's worth checking out if not. That one features Daniel Auteuil.

It is funny how every French film from that era features at least one of Auteuil, Binoche or Tatou.


----------



## Guest

I have been having a small season of films by contemporary German director Angela Schanelec. The films are Passing Summer, Marseille, Afternoon and Orly.

Schanelec's films feature a lot of close ups on seemingly bland conversations, with often only the speaker or the listener on screen. As a viewer it is like spending time with a new group of people and knowing nothing about them, but gradually becoming aware of some aspects of their lives and their past. This is most noticeable in Orly where even the characters in the main, being in transit, do not know each other. Afternoon is based on a Chekhov play, and whilst the script was written by Schanelec and it is set in modern times there is certainly a strong whiff of Chekhov throughout the piece. Marseille is slightly different as it follows a young photographer who takes a solo trip to Marseille. The alienation, solitude, discomforts and encounters of a solo traveller are dealt with very well here.


----------



## Guest

_Our Hospitality _(Keaton/Blystone, 1923)

One of the best from the silent period selection found in the _1001 Movies You Must See Before You Die_. (5th Edition).

Never mind worthy, dull and overlong DW Griffiths, I've not watched any Buster Keaton for a long time and had forgotten how good he was.

Next up...Abel Gance's _La Roue._


----------



## Josquin13

I watched a sweet little romantic comedy the other night, which was surprisingly good--called "While you were sleeping", with a young Sandra Bullock and Bill Pullman. The story is set in the windy city, Chicago. Excellent cast.

https://www.amazon.com/While-Were-S...=1-2-catcorr&keywords=while+you+were+sleeping

Rogerx--Have you seen the original Granada TV adaptation of Waugh's Brideshead Revisited? After having seen the entire book translated to screen, I found it impossible to like the heavily truncated 2 hr. remake. The cast is also better in the original, especially Sir John Gielgud & Claire Bloom, Anthony Andrews, etc. There's also the late Geoffrey Burgon's unforgettable score.

https://www.amazon.com/BRIDESHEAD-R...&sr=1-4-catcorr&keywords=brideshead+revisited


----------



## BayHalt

John Wick: Chapter 2

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4425200/


----------



## Rogerx

​
Away from all the Euro-vision channels, we watched this....


----------



## Kieran

Rogerx said:


> ​
> Away from all the Euro-vision channels, we watched this....


Was it good? Great cast!


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> _Our Hospitality _(Keaton/Blystone, 1923)
> 
> One of the best from the silent period selection found in the _1001 Movies You Must See Before You Die_. (5th Edition).
> 
> Never mind worthy, dull and overlong DW Griffiths, I've not watched any Buster Keaton for a long time and had forgotten how good he was.
> 
> Next up...Abel Gance's _La Roue._


Never mind Gance, back to Keaton who had me wetting myself in _The General_...

...when was someone going to tell me how good this is??


----------



## Rogerx

Kieran said:


> Was it good? Great cast!


I am sorry, seeing your question just now, it is entertaining, you have to forget the "old" one with today's technique this is more sophisticated. Saw it in the cinema when it came out and that suited us more.
How great this cast is looking, I prefer the older version.


----------



## Kieran

Rogerx said:


> I am sorry, seeing your question just now, it is entertaining, you have to forget the "old" one with today's technique this is more sophisticated. Saw it in the cinema when it came out and that suited us more.
> How great this cast is looking, I prefer the older version.


Oh, the old one had a great cast too, including Bette Davis, if memory serves. I have a soft spot for classic murder mysteries and this one is one of the best. I'll watch out for it, but it has a hard act to follow...


----------



## ZJovicic

Last 3 movies I watched:
*Electricity (2014)* - about a woman with epilepsy... not bad... 7.5/10
*Our Souls At Night (2017*) - about senior citizens finding a way to fight loneliness - quite good, fresh story - 8/10
*Ferris Bueller's Day Off (1986)* - an excellent and fun teen comedy that sometimes makes you think too. And it's not about sex and getting drunk... 8.6/10

Btw... I started a blog about movies... so if you're interested you can check my longer reviews at 24fpslife.wordpress.com


----------



## Kieran

ZJovicic said:


> Last 3 movies I watched:
> *Electricity (2014)* - about a woman with epilepsy... not bad... 7.5/10
> *Our Souls At Night (2017*) - about senior citizens finding a way to fight loneliness - quite good, fresh story - 8/10
> *Ferris Bueller's Day Off (1986)* - an excellent and fun teen comedy that sometimes makes you think too. And it's not about sex and getting drunk... 8.6/10
> 
> Btw... I started a blog about movies... so if you're interested you can check my longer reviews at 24fpslife.wordpress.com


Great stuff, ZJovicic - just bookmarked it! Nice site, can't wait til there's more reviews to read... :tiphat:


----------



## ZJovicic

Thank you Kieran


----------



## Kieran

ZJovicic said:


> Thank you Kieran


Have you watched The Disaster artist? A film about making a (lousy) film? I watched it the other night and will give it another spin at the weekend, it's that good...


----------



## Rogerx

Not seen it since release in theatre, love it.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Not seen it since release in theatre, love it.


Yo! My home town now!!


----------



## Rogerx

Vanity kills people, good acting by Ben Barnes.
Picture of Dorian Gray.


----------



## Rogerx

eugeneonagain said:


> Ben Wishaw is good in most things.


Sunday night; BBC 1

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/tv/2018-05-15/when-is-a-very-english-scandal-on-tv/


----------



## Vronsky

Grave of the Fireflies (1988)
Directed by: Isao Takahata


----------



## Joe B

Vronsky said:


> Grave of the Fireflies (1988)
> Directed by: Isao Takahata


I just looked this up....looks interesting and worth a watch. How did you find the film?


----------



## eugeneonagain

Rogerx said:


> Sunday night; BBC 1
> 
> http://www.radiotimes.com/news/tv/2018-05-15/when-is-a-very-english-scandal-on-tv/


Ah! Good heads-up there. I'll tune in to that. Hartstikke bedankt.


----------



## Vronsky

Joe B said:


> I just looked this up....looks interesting and worth a watch. How did you find the film?


I found _Grave of the Fireflies_ couple years ago in the section named Great Movies on Roger Ebert's website. Roger's review was excellent, and every other review I found about the _Grave of the Fireflies_ was excellent. The imagery is fabulous, the use of the watercolor has great resemblance to Belgian-French comic book authors, probably there's some influence.

On the emotional level, I liked one of the descriptions Roger is using, he writes: _There are moments of quick action, as when the bombs rain down and terrified people fill the streets, but this film doesn't exploit action; it meditates on its consequences._

Grave of the Fireflies focuses strictly on individual struggles during war. The movie also exposes human greed in apocalyptic conditions.


----------



## Joe B

Vronsky said:


> I found _Grave of the Fireflies_ couple years ago in the section named Great Movies on Roger Ebert's website. Roger's review was excellent, and every other review I found about the _Grave of the Fireflies_ was excellent. The imagery is fabulous, the use of the watercolor has great resemblance to Belgian-French comic book authors, probably there's some influence.
> 
> On the emotional level, I liked one of the descriptions Roger is using, he writes: _There are moments of quick action, as when the bombs rain down and terrified people fill the streets, but this film doesn't exploit action; it meditates on its consequences._
> 
> Grave of the Fireflies focuses strictly on individual struggles during war. The movie also exposes human greed in apocalyptic conditions.


I just went to amazon.com to put this into my cart and found this video by Roger Ebert:






Needless to say, it's in my cart. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## MattB

Vronsky said:


> Grave of the Fireflies (1988)
> Directed by: Isao Takahata


I have great memories of this one, it was mandatory viewing in middle school.


----------



## Guest

MILOS FORMAN: Audition (1963)










A surprisingly effecting semi-documentary featuring CZ racing and a variety of musicians rehearsing, competing and auditioning. Plenty of Czech rock'n'roll where 'blue jeans' and 'twist' seemed to be mandatory words for every song.

Great stuff.


----------



## Ralphus

Revenge (2017)

Brutal. 8/10


----------



## Jacck

Tulse said:


> MILOS FORMAN: Audition (1963). A surprisingly effecting semi-documentary featuring CZ racing and a variety of musicians rehearsing, competing and auditioning. Plenty of Czech rock'n'roll where 'blue jeans' and 'twist' seemed to be mandatory words for every song.Great stuff.


you got me, haven't seen this one. 
I watched

*La Danza de la Realidad (2013)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2301592/

*Red Sparrow (2018)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2873282/
*
The Red Pill (2016)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3686998/


----------



## Guest

The first one looks particularly interesting Jacck. Was it good?


----------



## DavidA

Entebbe

Really poor.


----------



## Rogerx

Last King of Scotland.

Breathtaking/ but not good for ones heart .


----------



## Jacck

Tulse said:


> The first one looks particularly interesting Jacck. Was it good?


yes, very good, but probably not for everyone. Very hard to categorize, part magic realism, part psychedelic trip, part autobiography. Definitely one of those high-art movies that you can spent time analyzing the various symbols, metaphors etc
http://www.acta.sapientia.ro/acta-philo/C8-1/philo81-11.pdf


----------



## Jacck

Rogerx said:


> Last King of Scotland.
> Breathtaking/ but not good for ones heart .


sounds good. I was in Uganda and I like movies out of Africa - The Blood Diamond, Hotel Rwanda, Shake Hands with the Devil etc


----------



## Rogerx

Jacck said:


> sounds good. I was in Uganda and I like movies out of Africa - The Blood Diamond, Hotel Rwanda, Shake Hands with the Devil etc


I hope you have a strong stomach.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Not bad.


----------



## DavidA

Dr Johnson said:


> Not bad.


Saw this at cinema. Absolutely awful. Just seeing how tasteless they could get with the gore. The plot made no sense either.


----------



## Dr Johnson

DavidA said:


> Saw this at cinema. Absolutely awful. Just seeing how tasteless they could get with the gore. The plot made no sense either.


I'm glad I didn't pay cinema prices to see it.

As I recall, the book on which it is based was rather rambling too.


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> yes, very good, but probably not for everyone. Very hard to categorize, part magic realism, part psychedelic trip, part autobiography. Definitely one of those high-art movies that you can spent time analyzing the various symbols, metaphors etc
> http://www.acta.sapientia.ro/acta-philo/C8-1/philo81-11.pdf


That attachment was interesting. One to look out for. I saw El Topo five years ago, though he did that back in 1970.


----------



## MattB

Sunshine (2007)

Danny Boyle










Very enjoyable. Solid cast, some stunning visuals, a few unnecessary things storywise but an impeccable Cillian Murphy makes it up for it. Danny Boyle does not disappoint (let's just not mention _Steve Jobs_ please).

******* *******

On a fun note, I watched Guy Ritchie's _King Arthur: Legend of the Sword_ (2017) the other day. Guess I was that bored. Well, the movie is so bad that you end up asking yourself if there is not some genius in it.​


----------



## Guest

MILOS FORMAN: A blonde in love (1965)


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Funny, sad, and sweet realism, and very very good.


----------



## Vronsky

World on a Wire/Welt am Draht (1973)
Directed by: Rainer Werner Fassbinder
Starring: Klaus Löwitsch, Mascha Rabben, Karl Heinz Vosgerau


----------



## Guest

Great find Vronsky, I see that it has just been put up on YT. 

Also a quick search shows that The Coffee House, Theater in Trance and Nora Helmer have all been uploaded in the last year or so.


----------



## Jacck

*L'Instinct de mort (2008)
L'ennemi public № 1 (2008)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1259014/
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0411272/
great !


----------



## Merl

I watched the hilariously bad Jaws 3 again last week. Terrible fx, a script written by a 6 year old and acting so wooden you could have made a log cabin outta the cast. Thoroughly enjoyed its crapness.


----------



## Sieglinde

Infinity War... not impressed. It killed off 2 of my favourites very fast so I kind of didn't care much after that. Also, Thanos is a boring villain, especially after someone as brilliant as Killmonger. He's just Apocalypse / Ultron all over again.


----------



## Score reader

*Lion (2017)*










*Prisoners (2013)
*


----------



## Joe B

Score reader said:


> *Lion (2017)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prisoners (2013)
> *
> View attachment 104110


I enjoyed "Lion" a few months ago. A really good true story.


----------



## Rogerx

> I enjoyed "Lion" a few months ago. A really good true story.


We watched it with the grandchildren last night.


----------



## ldiat

we wached this one today "American Assassin" tons of action and a bit bloody. but Good!+


----------



## MattB

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri (2017)

Martin McDonagh










I saw this just last night (I rarely post immediately after watching), and thought it was a great movie. I don't care for awards or that kind of things so I hadn't heard anything about it before. After watching, I was so amazed to have not heard more about it that I went looking into some of my favorite reviews outlets. I shouldn't have... How sad it is to get a glimpse of how some people see today's world. Whatever, great flick. Worth watching even only for Frances McDormand, Sam Rockwell and Woody Harrelson.​


----------



## ldiat

MattB said:


> Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri (2017)
> 
> Martin McDonagh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this just last night (I rarely post immediately after watching), and thought it was a great movie. I don't care for awards or that kind of things so I hadn't heard anything about it before. After watching, I was so amazed to have not heard more about it that I went looking into some of my favorite reviews outlets. I shouldn't have... How sad it is to get a glimpse of how some people see today's world. Whatever, great flick. Worth watching even only for Frances McDormand, Sam Rockwell and Woody Harrelson.​


i agree. like the movie big time...like Frances McDormand in FARGO also


----------



## helenora

As a big fan of Archers (Powell and Pressburger) I watched their 1950's film *Gone to Earth*. Final of a movie is very symbolical, yet tragic.


----------



## Guest

Yes, a classic that Helenora.

'Gone to Earth on location' is also worth a watch.


----------



## helenora

double post. deleted


----------



## helenora

Tulse said:


> Yes, a classic that Helenora.


Yes, indeed. I want to watch " I know where I am going" by the same wonderful couple. They were unique and watching their movie is like watching a real piece of art.


----------



## Guest

helenora said:


> Yes, indeed. I want to watch " I know where I am going" by the same wonderful couple. They were unique and watching their movie is like watching a real piece of art.


I haven't seen that one. Please let us know what you think of it after you view it.


----------



## eugeneonagain

_La baie des anges _(Bay of Angels) 1963. Just watched the last bit.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bay_of_Angels

Stars Jeanne Moreau as roulette addict and Claude Mann (never heard of him before) as a young bank clerk who meets up with her on his vacation and gets wrapped up in her and her unstable lifestyle.

Typical non-judgemental French cinema approach to the subject of gambling addiction.

3 out of 5 stars.


----------



## damianjb1

Kieran said:


> Was it good? Great cast!


I thought it was awful. I saw it with a big group of people and opinions ranged from "absolutely terrible" to "it wasn't THAT bad"


----------



## helenora

Tulse said:


> I haven't seen that one. Please let us know what you think of it after you view it.


Watched it! Piece of gem. 
well, to be clear for everyone the talk is about *Powell and Pressburger's movie "I know where I am going"* and now I'm listening to all Scottish music I can find on youtube

Indeed, it's very inspiring as for learning more of Scottish music.

As for the movie itself as usual with Powell and Pressburger it's full of symbols, sometimes it looks as if it's a parable and it is one if you look at it from this way not just as a movie.


----------



## ldiat

last night "THE ASSASSIN'S CODE". 7 outa 10 not as good ad the other we saw the other night.


----------



## Jacck

Woman in the Dunes (Suna no onna) 1964
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0058625/
this was a brilliant movie, intellectual, metaphorical. I would compare it to Solaris from Tarkovski. It has brilliant music from Tōru Takemitsu too.


----------



## Guest

DOUGLAS SIRK: There's always tomorrow (1955)










Despite the compulsory Hollywood happy ending Sirk provides a great critique of the American middle class family in this fine melodrama (which unfortunately is in black and white).


----------



## Kieran

Tulse said:


> DOUGLAS SIRK: There's always tomorrow (1955)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the compulsory Hollywood happy ending Sirk provides a great critique of the American middle class family in this fine melodrama (which unfortunately is in black and white).


You don't like black and white? I have to say, I love these old films more when they're in black and white.

Most recent film I watched? Justice League - wasn't as bad as I was expecting. In fact, I enjoyed it, though it's the same story we've seen a hundred times before, and the ending was even more cliched and flat than the idea. But it was enjoyable!


----------



## Guest

Oh I do like black & white, but Douglas Sirk has to be in saturated colours. It is a rule.


----------



## bharbeke

Solo

10/10 - My favorite movie


----------



## Kieran

Tulse said:


> Oh I do like black & white, but Douglas Sirk has to be in saturated colours. It is a rule.


That's saturated, as in, sat-ur-_ate!_-ed! :lol:


----------



## Guest

I enjoy the cheesy films of Douglas Sirk and his "*Imitation of Life*" is a particular fave. Recently I watched again this 1945 'Technicolor noir' directed by John M. Stahl. Highly recommended!! Magnificently photographed by the great Leon Shamroy:


----------



## Jacck

I watched The Town (2010)







a movie directed by Ben Affleck. It seems to be a remake of the older movie Heat (1995), although not reaching its qualities. I give it 6/10. Ben Affleck did not really fit into the role of a gangster, he fits better into romantic comedies etc.


----------



## Guest

Tulse said:


> (which unfortunately is in black and white).


Unfortunately? Unfortunately??

Have you no soul? Or is only a colour soul? (And if so, Technicolor? Videcolor?)


----------



## Joe B

Jacck said:


> I watched The Town (2010)
> View attachment 104350
> 
> a movie directed by Ben Affleck. It seems to be a remake of the older movie Heat (1995), although not reaching its qualities. I give it 6/10. Ben Affleck did not really fit into the role of a gangster, he fits better into romantic comedies etc.


When I watched this several years ago I was amazed at Blake Lively's performance. Jeremy Renner's performance was also impressive.


----------



## Rogerx

Amusing, 3 stars.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Amusing, 3 stars.


i liked it also


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> Unfortunately? Unfortunately??
> 
> Have you no soul? Or is only a colour soul? (And if so, Technicolor? Videcolor?)


See my post #7300. :tiphat:


----------



## helenora

Peeping Tom by Michael Powell 1960

Good one. I just wonder how it could be if Pressburger was in it....or would it be possible to make this movie together with Pressburger?


----------



## Guest

Tulse said:


> See my post #7300. :tiphat:


Ah, I get it. SuperSaturatedVision!


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

Christabel said:


> I enjoy the cheesy films of Douglas Sirk and his "*Imitation of Life*" is a particular fave. Recently I watched again this 1945 'Technicolor noir' directed by John M. Stahl. Highly recommended!! Magnificently photographed by the great Leon Shamroy:


Thanks very much for posting that. I'd never heard of the movie. I enjoyed the movie, especially the visual aspects of 1940's colour filming. I wish modern movies could do background shadows like that. (actually, forget the shadows - I wish modern _people_ had the intelligence and classy behaviour of people in the 1940's)


----------



## Rogerx

> we are going to see the new film about Mozart: Interlude in Prague also knows as Mozart in Love.




Well, much ado about......still gorgeous costumes .


----------



## helenora

*"Something always happens"* by Michael Powell 1934 and *"Age of consent"* the same director but made in 1968 introducing Helen Mirren as well. Even though the first movie of Helen Mirren I liked black and white "Something always happens" much more.


----------



## Guest

I've seen a fair amount of P&P in recent years, but not the ones that you are watching just now Helenora. It seems that there are quite a few more to look forward too.


----------



## helenora

Tulse said:


> I've seen a fair amount of P&P in recent years, but not the ones that you are watching just now Helenora. It seems that there are quite a few more to look forward too.


Unfortunately, these two above mentioned are made by Powell alone without Pressburger. I wish I could watch " O...Rosalinda", but can't find it so far.


----------



## Rogerx

Alone in Berlin with Daniel Brühl and Brendan Gleeson.
Bit slow, you have to concentrate.


----------



## bharbeke

Speed Racer (2008) (halfway through)

The Speed Racer story is not too different from the anime. What sets this version apart is its imaginative visual storytelling and experimental approach. If you pay attention, it all makes sense, but it is different from anything else I've seen.


----------



## Rogerx

After all those years, still very touching.


----------



## Jacck

I watched the *Atomic Blonde (2017)* and give it 7.5/10. Charlize Theron, although over 40, is still sexy. The acting was good. And the movie was extremely stylish - the atmoshere of the 1980's Berlin, neon lights, punks, drugs, the fitting music. As is mostly the case with these Hollywood movies, it was a little style over substance and the weekest part was the script/plot.


----------



## helenora

Christabel said:


> I enjoy the cheesy films of Douglas Sirk and his "*Imitation of Life*" is a particular fave. Recently I watched again this 1945 'Technicolor noir' directed by John M. Stahl. Highly recommended!! Magnificently photographed by the great Leon Shamroy:


Indeed it is great! I've watched it recently thanks to this thread


----------



## Guest

Continuing the old movies theme, here is one with Dietrich:

ORSON WELLES: Touch of Evil


----------



## Rogerx

Top 10 must see movie.


----------



## DavidA

The new Jurassic Park movie

Same formula!


----------



## Rogerx

Don't watch it if you are claustrophobic.


----------



## helenora

Rogerx said:


> Don't watch it if you are claustrophobic.


good one! but less known


----------



## Josquin13

"A Cure for Wellness": It was very well directed and shot--technically. However, the acting was mixed, with some of the actors very fine, others weak (which unfortunately included the lead male character, who comes from the Hollywood school of mumbling & vocal problems). As for the script, it was dreadful. One of the worst films I've seen in a long time. Clearly, Hollywood has run out of ideas...

I also recently watched a television film, "The Ebony Tower", with Sir Laurence Olivier, Roger Rees, and Greta Scaachi, based on a novella by John Fowles. The film could have worked better and made more sense if the old artist's paintings were at the opposite end of the spectrum from the modern painters that he so openly despises ("Picas-hole", or "Old-bum", & the rest of the "obstructionists"). But then, I suppose when the film was made back in the 1980s, Britain didn't have any classically trained, representational painters whose work they could borrow. Anyway, I found it strange to hear an old 'representational' artist railing against modernism, when he is more or less a modernist himself. Otherwise, it was reasonably well done, & well acted.

USA format:
https://www.amazon.com/Laurence-Oli...75702&sr=8-3&keywords=The+ebony+tower+olivier

British format:
https://www.amazon.com/Ebony-Tower-...75702&sr=8-1&keywords=The+ebony+tower+olivier


----------



## Joe B

Watched this last night:










The true story of Vinny "The Pazmanian Devil" Pazienza, a local boxer from Rhode Island who shot to stardom after winning two world title fights. After a near-fatal car accident (broken neck) Vinny is told he may never walk again. Against doctor's orders, renowned trainer Kevin Rooney (Mike Tyson's first trainer) agrees to help Vinny return to the ring in just a year, to win another title fight against Roberto Duran.

A decent movie; a great story.


----------



## DavidA

The new Jurassic Park film. Guess what? Dinosaurs chasing humans! :lol:


----------



## Jacck

I watched *Night and the City (1950) *- an English noir film about a petty criminal who bites more than he can chew. Especially the second half of the movie was pretty good. I have to especially highlight the noir qualities of the movie, the work with shadows, black and white shots, contrasts etc. 8/10


----------



## MattB

*Howl (2015)* by Paul Hyett is a british indie horror movie about harassed train guards and discriminated women ... or is it werewolves? Now, usually, werewolves movies are even worse than vampires movies. This one is actually worth your time, nothing fancy, but good.


----------



## Gordontrek

I've watched several excellent ones lately.

*42 (2013)* is about Jackie Robinson, the player who is known for breaking the color barrier in Major League Baseball but was also a superb ballplayer in his own right. It can be difficult to watch because of its brutally accurate portrayal of southern-U.S. racism in the 50s and 60s. But the performances by Chadwick Boseman and Harrison Ford are both excellent, and the film itself is superb. I think it did Robinson justice, and I came away with an even deeper admiration for him after watching it. It made me sick to see the way people used to treat people of color in this country, especially in the region I call home. Although we've come a long way since then, it's clear we have a long way yet to go.

I finally got around to watching *The King's Speech (2010)* about King George VI, who struggled with an uncontrollable stammer throughout his life. Colin Firth portrays the king, and Geoffrey Rush portrays the speech therapist, Lionel Logue, who helps him overcome his speech impediment enough to speak confidently in public. Terrific film all the way around; deserved every bit of accolade it received, especially Best Picture and Best Actor for Firth.


----------



## Biwa

Josquin13 said:


> "A Cure for Wellness": It was very well directed and shot--technically. However, the acting was mixed, with some of the actors very fine, others weak (which unfortunately included the lead male character, who comes from the Hollywood school of mumbling & vocal problems). As for the script, it was dreadful. One of the worst films I've seen in a long time. Clearly, Hollywood has run out of ideas....


I thought A Cure for Wellness was one of the better Horror/Thriller films I've seen come out of Hollywood in a while. Visually it was gorgeous. And atmospherically, it was superb...at least until the end, which went crazy. Perhaps the script wasn't Shakespeare, but what Horror film's is!!? I watched A Cure for Wellness without knowing anything about it, so my expectations were (if anything) low. This might have helped. LOL!! :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Ce Qui Nous Lie/ A.K.A - Retour en Bourgogne .

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5247704/
4 stars.


----------



## RogerExcellent




----------



## Norman Gunston




----------



## vamei

Sameblod (2017)


----------



## helenora

"Brief encounter" by David Lean 1945

I wanted to watch this highly praised movie since I've heard a lot about it but never watched.

Well, after finally seeing it I still put "Lawrence of Arabia" on the top. It is a real masterpiece of Lean and in a history of cinematography. Brief encounter is a drama, well presented and showing a woman experiencing real passion for the first time in her life even though she is "happily" married. And by the end of a movie we see her 'boring" husband as she thinks of him now (good husbands are always "boring" 

But it is him who understood it all without words and accepted her as she is without judging. We might think of a future and how this woman could be grateful to her husband for he is indeed a very wise person. He is more mature in this drama compared to her since feelings will be gone but life should be continued....


----------



## Rogerx

Chocolat (2000) 4 stars.

A woman and her daughter open a chocolate shop in a small French village that shakes ... There is depth and strength to the characters in the movie.


----------



## Guest

_The Post_. Spielberg ain't no Pakula, and Streep and Hanks were like the upholstered armchairs in _Bridge of Spies_, a much better though similarly worthy Spielberg movie. Some of the design, lighting and dialogue simply drew attention to itself (lots of artificial lighting and yellow decor, then white, overhead and daylight - "letting in the truth" - especially in the Supreme Court where all the light comes from Above!)

The DVD case proclaims "One Of The Best Films Ever Made" (Observer, Rex Reed). I'm beginning to realise that Rex Reed is an unreliable witness to great movies.


----------



## Rogerx

Internet trolls are pissed off and using the click-bait obsessed mass media to propel their movement into the mainstream. Influencing presidential elections, manipulating journalists, inventing meme culture, trolls are either our saviors or driving our culture off of a cliff. Prosecuted as a whistle-blower by the Federal Government, *Trolls Inc.* follows the world's most famous Internet trolls


----------



## Rogerx

Great seeing this old favourite again.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## helenora

finally after having heard a lot about Danish Girl I've watched it. and I must say I'd better keep on watching old movies  
unexplored field from 1930s and even some 40s cinematography has some wonderful examples to offer.


----------



## RogerExcellent

Pillow Talk










Doris Day was a lucky lucky woman.


----------



## Chromatose

Gordontrek said:


> I've watched several excellent ones lately.
> 
> *42 (2013)* is about Jackie Robinson, the player who is known for breaking the color barrier in Major League Baseball but was also a superb ballplayer in his own right. It can be difficult to watch because of its brutally accurate portrayal of southern-U.S. racism in the 50s and 60s. But the performances by Chadwick Boseman and Harrison Ford are both excellent, and the film itself is superb. I think it did Robinson justice, and I came away with an even deeper admiration for him after watching it. It made me sick to see the way people used to treat people of color in this country, especially in the region I call home. Although we've come a long way since then, it's clear we have a long way yet to go.
> 
> I finally got around to watching *The King's Speech (2010)* about King George VI, who struggled with an uncontrollable stammer throughout his life. Colin Firth portrays the king, and Geoffrey Rush portrays the speech therapist, Lionel Logue, who helps him overcome his speech impediment enough to speak confidently in public. Terrific film all the way around; deserved every bit of accolade it received, especially Best Picture and Best Actor for Firth.


Yeah it was okay but "The Social Network" was the best picture in that race that year.. it's a far better film.


----------



## Vronsky

Casino (1995)
Directed by: Martin Scorsese
Starring: Robert De Niro, Sharon Stone & Joe Pesci


----------



## Biwa

RogerExcellent said:


> Pillow Talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doris Day was a lucky lucky woman.











Just watched this one the other day. I had seen it before but couldn't remember how it ended. Cute movie.


----------



## Guest

Anyone seen Hereditary?


----------



## DavidA

Oceans 8

Moderate movie. Not bad but not very good either


----------



## bharbeke

The King's Speech

This has been on my list for awhile, and it finally hit Netflix. It's an okay movie, but it's definitely nowhere near the best of 2010. The moments I liked best were just the little human beats like a family at dinner or the therapist's failed amateur Shakespeare audition. 3/5 stars


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

The Music Room (Satyajit Ray)

criterion trailer =>


----------



## Biwa

dogen said:


> Anyone seen Hereditary?


Looks good and... spooky!  :lol: Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Rogerx

Last night, such a good movie.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Trout

dogen said:


> Anyone seen Hereditary?


I just saw it. It was a very effective horror movie with quite a bit in common with one of my favorites, _The Shining_. They both are much more of the slow, build-up, psychological horror with tons of haunting, lingering images. _Hereditary_ does suffer a little bit from over-acting, especially by Toni Collette, and the ending was a bit baffling, but overall it is a strong recommend. I've become a pretty big fan of the A24 which has produced and distributed some of the best indie films of the past several years.

I do advise anyone interested to stay away from most reviews as they tend to spoil one of the big plot points that happens early on.


----------



## Guest

* Molly Reynolds: Another Country (2015)*










Australia's most successful indigenous actor David Gulpilil returns to his Northern Territory hometown in this documentary showing the harm done to his community by the paternalistic arrogant white government.

This film is very good at explaining the ways that the imperialist culture is not compatible with aboriginal culture from the latter's viewpoint. Unfortunately it didn't come up with much in the way of solutions.


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

*The Man Who Haunted Himself (1970)*


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

Tulse said:


> * Molly Reynolds: Another Country (2015)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia's most successful indigenous actor David Gulpilil returns to his Northern Territory hometown in this documentary showing the harm done to his community by the paternalistic arrogant white government.
> 
> This film is very good at explaining the ways that the imperialist culture is not compatible with aboriginal culture from the latter's viewpoint. Unfortunately it didn't come up with much in the way of solutions.


Did you see "Rabbit Proof Fence (2002)"?


----------



## Guest

goatygoatygoatgoat said:


> Did you see "Rabbit Proof Fence (2002)"?


Yes that was very good. There was also Ivan Sen's Beneath Clouds released about the same time which is well worth watching for another angle on the same topic.


----------



## bharbeke

8 1/2 (the first 30 minutes)

I've already seen Nine (the Marshall musical), and I saw enough of 8 1/2 to know that I prefer Nine. Here are the reasons:

1. Color
2. Music
3. Talented, lovely ladies that I recognize
4. Daniel Day-Lewis

The stories are similar enough that I got a strong sense of deja vu, even though I've only seen Nine once. Fellini's 8 1/2 isn't bad by any means, just not what I was looking for.


----------



## Guest

Hereditary.

A long time since I watched a "horror" film because they all seemed to be aimed at teenagers and are just an excuse for ridiculous amounts of gore. (This film has a 15 cert, not even an 18 so you know it won't be any slice n dice nonsense). This seemed to be different based on a quick glimpse of a trailer (sometimes hard to get a flavour without seeing spoilers). Anyway: a really atmospheric slow burning film that I would recommend to anyone who enjoys films such as Race with the Devil, The Wicker Man or The Others.


----------



## Biwa

"a really atmospheric slow burning film" sounds great.  A lot of horror films start out this way, but all too soon all hell breaks out and... whatever plot there was is slice n diced into oblivion. In this latter category, "Mama", "The Conjuring", "The Descent" are pretty good.

Finally watched "Alien: Covenant" the other day. Hmm... While its cast and visuals are good and I appreciate the effort to try & explain the origin of the alien, it isn't that interesting. I would have loved to see them develop the idea of an advanced ancient alien civilization more, but that part of the plot just turned out to be a pretext for more aliens running around eating people like the dinosaurs in Jurassic World.

A couple of weeks ago, I did enjoy Spirits of the Dead (1968).


----------



## Rogerx

We watched an old time favorite; L'Ascenseur pour l'échafaud/ Elevator to the Gallows (1958)
Must see and the music score is outstanding.


----------



## RogerExcellent

The Fault in Our Stars from 2014










Partner and me am watching together :angel:


----------



## RogerExcellent

Snuggling up with my partner and our baby, a Valderama called Rupert for a classical film.


----------



## RogerExcellent

Rogerx said:


> We watched an old time favorite; L'Ascenseur pour l'échafaud/ Elevator to the Gallows (1958)
> Must see and the music score is outstanding.


I watched that with my grandfather. xxx


----------



## helenora

*The Treasure of the Sierra Madre *by John Huston 1948

Great classics!


----------



## Rogerx

People in silly costumes, avoid this like the plague. 
( Unless you are a alien)


----------



## Jacck

*Tomb Raider (2018)*. Alicia was nice but even she could not save the completely generic plot. 5/10
*State of Play (2009)*. This was a much better movie. A thriller about investigative journalists investigating murders related to politicians. 8/10


----------



## RogerExcellent

THE WILD REEDS ( LES ROSEAUX SAUVAGES) by André Téchiné .
Life can be very confusing when you are young.


----------



## Biwa

Free State of Jones (2016)

Good watch, especially interesting to see a different angle of the Confederate South.


----------



## bharbeke

Incredibles 2 - Amazing movie, right up there with the first


----------



## RogerExcellent

Wait until dark staring Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Joe B

Thanks for posting this Vronsky. It was worth the watch.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

In the tradition of _Razorback _comes Boar, the new Aussie movie about savage animals.........


----------



## RogerExcellent

It is a hilarious watching as voice lover.


----------



## Jacck

Joe B said:


> Thanks for posting this Vronsky. It was worth the watch.


I've seen it, good if you want to get a depression  Something similar like Idi i smotri (Come and see) or the Brittish movie Threads


----------



## Vronsky

I watched:
Les Diaboliques (1955)
Directed by: Henri-Georges Clouzot
Starring: Simone Signoret & Vera Clouzot

Andrei Ruvlev (1966)
Directed by: Andrei Tarkovsky
Starring: Anatoly Solonitsyn & Ivan Lapikov


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

Crap preview, but great movie:


----------



## Vronsky

Jacck said:


> I've seen it, good if you want to get a depression  Something similar like Idi i smotri (Come and see) or the Brittish movie Threads


_Come and see_ was excellent. If I remember correctly, in one occasion a journalist asked Klimov why he stopped directing films after _Come and see_, Klimov answered: _Everything was said with Come and see_...


----------



## Taggart

A charity shop purchase - double sided disc plus an extra disc of bonus material.

We've just spent a pleasant two evenings watching the film. Ingélou had seen it when it first came out but hadn't made much of it being too young to understand all the themes. It was my first time seeing it and we both found it outstanding. Excellent cast - mostly British- and a great story with plenty of time to develop character and explore the nature of the Russian revolution. David Lean at his best.


----------



## eugeneonagain

^ Also Tom Courtney as a revolutionary! Omar Sharif was a perfect choice for the lead though, he plays it with quiet dignity. The final scene is sad.


----------



## Guest

The last film I watched was on subscription television. It was "Red Sun", made in the 1970s with Charles Bronson, Alain Delon, Ursula Andress and a Japanese actor. It was an extremely unusual film but highly recommended:

Here's the trailer:


----------



## Joe B

Christabel said:


> The last film I watched was on subscription television. It was "Red Sun", made in the 1970s with Charles Bronson, Alain Delon, Ursula Andress and a Japanese actor. It was an extremely unusual film but highly recommended:
> 
> Here's the trailer:


The Japanese actor was Toshiro Mifune. And you're right, this is a movie worth recommending.


----------



## Guest

Joe B said:


> The Japanese actor was Toshiro Mifune. And you're right, this is a movie worth recommending.


Thank you for that. I found it interesting and thought-provoking on a number of levels; funny, violent, touching and unpredictable. I kept thinking "where's this going"? And Alain Delon - what can I say but "be still my beating heart"!!


----------



## ldiat

i watched one last nite called "WOULD YOU RATHER" 2 words DUMB AND STUPID!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> i watched one last nite called "WOULD YOU RATHER" 2 words DUMB AND STUPID!!!!!!!!!!


And you never get that time back.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> And you never get that time back.


I didn't even post the trailer...but not a good movie IMHO


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith




----------



## bharbeke

Murder on the Orient Express (1974)

Expertly directed, filmed, and acted - 4/5 stars

I love how the background events are given up front, and their connection to the murder is made clear over the course of the investigation. Bacall was my favorite of the group on the train, and Finney and Connery were also terrific.


----------



## Vronsky

Harry Potter Octalogy (2001-2011)
Directed by: Chris Columbus (1-2), Alfonso Cuarón (3), Mike Newell (4), David Yates (5-8)
Starring: Daniel Radcliffe, Rupert Grint, Emma Watson


----------



## Rogerx

Intriguing movie, 5 starts in all aspects.


----------



## RogerExcellent

Good movie, nice characters. Watched with grandson and partner


----------



## Biwa

About as good as the first one...even if the story got a bit weird with Quill going out to find his long lost father (played by Kurt Russell). The cast members have a nice chemistry & add plenty of humor which helps to lighten up the long battle scenes.


----------



## RogerExcellent

Miss Potter.
Actually, quit good.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Primal Fear starring Richard Gere and Edward Norton.


----------



## senza sordino

Last night I watched Goodbye Mr Chips. English, from 1939. This was broadcast on TCM, Turner Classic Movies. Once every few months, I watch a very old movie. Over the past decade I've watched more movies from the 1930s than new movies made and released in the past decade.

Mr Chipping is a Latin teacher at an English public school. A private boarding school for boys. It's essentially a dream sequence of his 60 years associated with the school. It's set from about 1870 to about 1930.

I really enjoyed this movie. Mr Chips grows into his job and becomes a beloved institution at the school, well respected and cared for. It's a story of a shy, modest and ordinary man doing great things, being inspired by the people he is surrounded by. And in turn, he is an inspiring person for each generation that passes through the doors of the school.

Two thumbs up. I recommend this, but only if you like watching pre WWII movies, it is dated with old fashioned accents, music and acting techniques. Though, the Blue Danube Waltz plays a big role. And there's a lovely line about why it's called "The Blue Danube"


----------



## Rogerx

Babysitting our youngest grandchildren.


----------



## norman bates

Franco Piavoli - Voci nel tempo (Voices in time, 1996)






























What a gem. 
Piavoli is an italian, not very well known director who makes movies that remind me of directors like Tarkowsky (who saw the first movie of Piavoli, Il pianeta azzurro and he considered it a masterpiece), Sokurov or Malick (but I definitely prefer this to Malick). It's a movie about nature and the cycle of life full of compassion, warmth and beauty where every single image is almost a painting.

If you are interested in a contemplative cinema, this deserves to be watched. Is on youtube, and while it's an italian movie everyone could watch it because the few dialogues are used more as a natural sound in a subliminal way than for their meaning.
Rarely I've seen movies as poetic and lyrical as this one.


----------



## Gordontrek

*Blazing Saddles (1974)* starring Cleavon Little and Gene Wilder. Classic western comedy centered around racial issues. In a nutshell, it depicts a black sheriff who is appointed sheriff of a western town called Rock Ridge, whose backwards hillbilly inhabitants poorly receive him at first, but he gradually starts to win them over after protecting them from harm, and ultimately earns their admiration and affection after helping them fight off a large bandit raid. It's mainly slapstick humor, with outlandish jokes and innuendo all over the place. One of Mel Brooks' better works.


----------



## RogerExcellent

Watching with my partner, children, grandkids, uncle and neighbors :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Gordontrek said:


> *Blazing Saddles (1974)* starring Cleavon Little and Gene Wilder. Classic western comedy centered around racial issues. In a nutshell, it depicts a black sheriff who is appointed sheriff of a western town called Rock Ridge, whose backwards hillbilly inhabitants poorly receive him at first, but he gradually starts to win them over after protecting them from harm, and ultimately earns their admiration and affection after helping them fight off a large bandit raid. It's mainly slapstick humor, with outlandish jokes and innuendo all over the place. One of Mel Brooks' better works.


No more beans for you Mr Taggart!


----------



## Jacck

*Ready Player One (2018)* directed by Spielberg
5/10 another really overrated movie that has no substance in it. It is full of allusions to pop-culture but is pretty vacuous otherwise.


----------



## ldiat

Gordontrek said:


> *Blazing Saddles (1974)* starring Cleavon Little and Gene Wilder. Classic western comedy centered around racial issues. In a nutshell, it depicts a black sheriff who is appointed sheriff of a western town called Rock Ridge, whose backwards hillbilly inhabitants poorly receive him at first, but he gradually starts to win them over after protecting them from harm, and ultimately earns their admiration and affection after helping them fight off a large bandit raid. It's mainly slapstick humor, with outlandish jokes and innuendo all over the place. One of Mel Brooks' better works.


Badges! we dont need no stink'en badges! I'm Tired so Tired men keep coming and going and coming and going. i love madeline kahn......


----------



## Gordontrek

Tulse said:


> No more beans for you Mr Taggart!


I'd say you've had enuff!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Soorma
*7/10*

trailer :


----------



## Vronsky

Patriot Games (1992)
Directed by: Phillip Noyce
Starring: Harrison Ford & Anne Archer


----------



## Jacck

*Game Night (2018)* - a mildly funny comedy, 5/10
*In the Line of Fire (1993)* - a much more entertaining crime thriller with Clint Eastwood and John Malkovich. First time watching it, I must have missed it in the 1990's, 9/10


----------



## Templeton

Based on a true story, an account of a young woman, misdiagnosed with a schizophrenia type illness. The subject matter is very scary and raises important questions about mental illness diagnoses.


----------



## Antiquarian

It's been awhile since I've contributed to the forum, but yesterday I watched a video with my nephew: *Cowboy Bebop: The Movie*. It was while watching the scene with Spike fighting Vincent on the train, that I realised that the soundtrack sounded familiar. You know the feeling that you get when a film score closely approaches some theme found in Classical music you are familiar with, and you say to yourself "aha! It looks like Williams is channeling Tchaikovsky today!" Well this time it was Koko Kanno ripping off (I hate that term, but the appropriation was so egregious that I think it applies) Steve Reich! Particularly the fifth (fast) movement of _The Desert Music_. It really made me smile, because it's ordinarily Romantic composers that get ripped off, not Modern Minimalists. As for the movie itself, it was a moderately successful addition to the Cowboy Bebop universe. It's been over a decade since I watched the original anime.


----------



## Vronsky

Woyzeck (1979)
Directed by: Werner Herzog
Starring: Klaus Kinski & Eva Mattes


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Very funny, acting, dialogue, settings, nice entertainment for a night in.


----------



## Guest

It was OK--could use better directing and some trimming. Made me want to read the novel, though.


----------



## Joe B

We've been watching the "Sherlock Holmes" movies with Basil Rathbone. The movies were restored and remastered by the UCLA Archives, and they did a really nice job.










edit: currently on disc 2


----------



## vamei

I am surprised by Nicole Kidman. He gave an exam in this movie.


----------



## Guest

True Grit - Coen Bros - 2010.

I liked it at the cinema and again 8 years later on DVD. It helped having the subtitles on!


----------



## Barbebleu

Thor - Ragnarok. Brilliantly entertaining.


----------



## KenOC

Amazing. I'll be seeing the cartoon movie _Incredibles 2_ this week, which I'm likely to enjoy. But I ran across a totally weird left-deconstructivist critique of the movie in the New Yorker, which wraps up like this:

"It's a nostalgic vision of total power of a local minimum that echoes sickeningly with the nostalgic pathologies of the current day, nowhere more than in Win's enthusiastic declaration of his plan to 'make superheroes legal again.' In such moments, _Incredibles 2_ stakes an unintended claim to being the most terrifying movie of the season."

https://www.newyorker.com/culture/richard-brody/review-the-authoritarian-populism-of-incredibles-2


----------



## Joe B

A few days ago my wife and I re-watched this:










This movie was directed and written by John Gatins (actor/director/writer). Being an actor as well as the director and writer, it appears that Gatins was able to completely communicate his intent to the actors involved. The cast's performances in this movie are exceptional. And like any great film maker, Gatin is successful in getting his hands on the control of your emotions to give you a 2 hour ride you'll remember.


----------



## endelbendel

Duck, you sucker.
Music was fitting especially when it stopped. Not memorable. Derivative.


----------



## KenOC

Saw Incredibles 2 today. Very good, but not altogether involving as I’d hoped it would be. 4/5, not a bad deal at all, but I’d hoped for 5/5.


----------



## Jacck

*Resurrection (1999)* - first time watching. It is one of those crime thrillers that were made in the 1990's and that were inspired by the success of the Se7en. It was not as great as Se7en, but still fairly enjoyable. 7/10


----------



## bharbeke

Ken: I'd put Incredibles 2 on the same level as Incredibles, maybe slightly lower if I was doing a ranking. It helps to be actively in the types of parenting situations that Bob and Helen are facing in the film. Jack-Jack with Edna was adorable (really, Jack-Jack any time is great).

I just saw Sunshine from Danny Boyle. If you are a sci-fi fan and like 2001 and Blade Runner but wish they were paced better, then this is the movie for you. The visuals, acting, ideas, and storytelling economy are all exemplary.


----------



## Merl

I thoroughly enjoyed watching this classic again on the Horror Channel, the other night. This and Army of Darkness are horror/comedy genius.


----------



## RogerExcellent

Merl said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed watching this classic again on the Horror Channel, the other night. This and Army of Darkness are horror/comedy genius.
> 
> View attachment 106020


This is weird


----------



## Merl

RogerExcellent said:


> This is weird


The cover or my taste in movies? Lol


----------



## DavidA

The latest Mission Impossible. At the end they diffuse a bomb which is set to go off in 15 minutes. As the chase to get the detonator went on for 45 minutes someone's watch had obviously stopped! A case of a director never having heard the expression 'less is more' :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

_The Lavender Hill Mob_ (1951):

Cracking comedy - Alec Guinness and Stanley Holloway had a real chemistry here. I love the lines when the underpaid bank clerk Guinness is trying to suss out struggling foundry owner Holloway's potential for criminality by suggesting that stolen gold bullion could disappear by re-casting the ingots into miniature Eiffel towers and have them sent abroad for selling on the black market:

Holloway (the cogs obviously whirring in his head): '_By Jove, Holland, it's a good job we are both honest men!_'
Guinness (deadpan): '_It is indeed, Pendlebury..._'


----------



## Jacck

*Broken City (2013)* - a crime thriller with Mark Wahlberg and Russell Crowe. Quite enjoyable, 7.5/10
*Everly (2014) *- and action comedy/parody with Salma Hayek. If you like black humor and can laugh at people dying in various ways, this is a great movie. At had more fun at this than at many comedies, 7/10


----------



## Blancrocher

The Square, dir. Ruben Östlund

Swedish film centered on the director of a contemporary art museum. It satirizes complacent liberal attitudes within Sweden, particularly concerning immigration; it's own political standpoint is unclear, though that doesn't bother me. In any case, it's gripping throughout and I loved it--though be prepared for a lot of awkward moments if you watch it!

Trailer:


----------



## Rogerx

Great acting; five stars.


----------



## Roger Knox

I tried to watch the new movie _Mamma Mia - Here We Go Again_ but left the theatre after about 20 minutes. One problem was that I didn't like the musical arrangements -- to me the ABBA songs are basically choruses with solo bits and don't come of as well with a lot of solo singing. As for the rest it seemed awkward and corny. It must be hard to write a script around pre-existing songs.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

2 stars


----------



## ldiat

we watched.........ahem.............CAPTIAN UNDERPANTS! ok ok for kids but a several ad libs kids will not get
members are asking: now why would you watch a kids flick like this??? you had to b here..ok?


----------



## bharbeke

Captain Underpants is very inventive and better than a lot of kids movies.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Biwa

The Piano (1993)


----------



## Biwa

Vatel (2000)


----------



## Merl

Not so much a documentary as a lot of extended highlights of mainly the Knebworth gig. Great if you wanna watch this again but personally I wanted a lot more on the crash, the aftermath and the early years. Not impressed.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Atonement.
How vile and viscous rumours and false accusations can ruin someone.
4 stars


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The chant of Jimmy blacksmith


----------



## Joe B

Wife and I saw the new "Mission Impossible" movie today. We enjoyed it. My only complaint was the level of the sound....too loud!


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> Wife and I saw the new "Mission Impossible" movie today. We enjoyed it. My only complaint was the level of the sound....too loud!


It's got raving reviews in the papers especially the guy who plays next to Mr Cruise.


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> It's got raving reviews in the papers especially the guy who plays next to Mr Cruise.


You're referring to Henry Cavill, the actor who has been playing Super Man in recent films. He is a good actor. I enjoyed him as Napolean Solo in Guy Richie's film "The Man from U.N.C.L.E.". Cavill is in incredible physical shape. Coupled with his natural charm, he makes a bold presence on the screen.


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6367558/
They give it 3 stars we say 4.


----------



## DeepR

The Avengers Infinity War

Marvel just makes total crapfest these days. I actually liked the first Avengers.


----------



## Joe B

We're still going through some horse movies...tonight:


----------



## Joe B

A first rate film, in all aspects!


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Wife and I saw the new "Mission Impossible" movie today. We enjoyed it. My only complaint was the level of the sound....too loud!


I wish I could enjoy movies... I just can't seem to suspend disbelief.


----------



## Sloe

*Color me true* a Japanese film about a woman who steps out of a film into the real world:


----------



## Joe B

Sloe said:


> *Color me true* a Japanese film about a woman who steps out of a film into the real world:


"Last Action Hero" in Asia?


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> I wish I could enjoy movies... I just can't seem to suspend disbelief.


I understand. That's why I prefer movies based on actual/historical events.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I understand. That's why I prefer movies based on actual/historical events.


I can watch science fiction if it's cerebral not shoot em up.

I love 2001 (A Space Odyssey), Clockwork (Orange), Apocalypse (Now.)
Jacobs Ladder was pretty intense. 
A very underrated film which is amazing, Sucker Punch. (music is great) 
David Lynch films, very cool. Blue Velvet, awesome.

Casino and Goodfellas, we all love.

And comedy, I am a big laughter. LOl

I think this is a complete list for 50 years.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> I can watch science fiction if it's cerebral not shoot em up.
> 
> I love 2001 (A Space Odyssey), Clockwork (Orange), Apocalypse (Now.)
> Jacobs Ladder was pretty intense.
> A very underrated film which is amazing, Sucker Punch. (music is great)
> David Lynch films, very cool. Blue Velvet, awesome.
> 
> Casino and Goodfellas, we all love.
> 
> And comedy, I am a big laughter. LOl
> 
> I think this is a complete list for 50 years.


I can watch science fiction if it's cerebral not shoot em up. 
I can watch both.

I love 2001 (A Space Odyssey), Clockwork (Orange), Apocalypse (Now.)
Three great movies!

Jacobs Ladder was pretty intense. 
You're right. The first time I watched it I found it VERY disturbing.

A very underrated film which is amazing, Sucker Punch. (music is great) 
I've never seen it.

David Lynch films, very cool. Blue Velvet, awesome. 
I have "Blue Velvet" and "Lost Highway". I found them both unsettling the first time I watched them.

Casino and Goodfellas, we all love. 
They're good, but not actually my cup of tea. I find movies with amoral, unpredictable characters too hard to identify with. My adrenaline gets too pumped and the movies wear me out.

And comedy, I am a big laughter. LOl 
Comedy is always good. I LOVE the screwball comedies of Howard Hawks, Preston Sturgess, and George Cukor. One of my favorites is "Operation Petticoat" with Cary Grant and Tony Curtis.....an absolutely brilliant movie! Bill Murray's "The Man Who Knew Too Little" is a more recent version of this screwball genre.

I think this is a complete list for 50 years.
My list would be larger. I think I own as many movies, DVD & blu-ray, as I own music CD's. Yes, storage is a nightmare. All of my cabinets are full and I have another bookcase filled as well. And like any serious movie nut, I have an entire section devoted to Criterion releases...which is dominated by mostly Japanese films.


----------



## Guest

Bad beyond belief.


----------



## Guest

_A Beautiful Mind_

Weeell it was...okaayy. Not worth all the hullabaloo. And my Oscar goes to...

Ed Harris' hat!


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I can watch science fiction if it's cerebral not shoot em up.
> I can watch both.
> 
> I love 2001 (A Space Odyssey), Clockwork (Orange), Apocalypse (Now.)
> Three great movies!
> 
> Jacobs Ladder was pretty intense.
> You're right. The first time I watched it I found it VERY disturbing.
> 
> A very underrated film which is amazing, Sucker Punch. (music is great)
> I've never seen it.
> 
> David Lynch films, very cool. Blue Velvet, awesome.
> I have "Blue Velvet" and "Lost Highway". I found them both unsettling the first time I watched them.
> 
> Casino and Goodfellas, we all love.
> They're good, but not actually my cup of tea. I find movies with amoral, unpredictable characters too hard to identify with. My adrenaline gets too pumped and the movies wear me out.
> 
> And comedy, I am a big laughter. LOl
> Comedy is always good. I LOVE the screwball comedies of Howard Hawks, Preston Sturgess, and George Cukor. One of my favorites is "Operation Petticoat" with Cary Grant and Tony Curtis.....an absolutely brilliant movie! Bill Murray's "The Man Who Knew Too Little" is a more recent version of this screwball genre.
> 
> I think this is a complete list for 50 years.
> My list would be larger. I think I own as many movies, DVD & blu-ray, as I own music CD's. Yes, storage is a nightmare. All of my cabinets are full and I have another bookcase filled as well. And like any serious movie nut, I have an entire section devoted to Criterion releases...which is dominated by mostly Japanese films.


i just counted my movie collection.

I own 10.


----------



## Joe B

Also starring a 13 or 14 year old Scarlett Johansson in a lead role....who did a great job.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Watching Burton/Depp "Ed Wood" now, this movie is hilarious.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Joe B

.................................................


----------



## Rogerx

My wife and I tried this one again, never going to be a second "Amadeus"


----------



## Varick

Rogerx said:


> My wife and I tried this one again, never going to be a second "Amadeus"


Well, was it good, great, OK, bad, horrible?

V


----------



## Varick

Just watched this tonight. Ok, a bit cliched... OK a lot cliched. But it entertained me. But nothing to write home about. The 7 Samurai was an outstanding movie though.

V


----------



## Rogerx

Varick said:


> Well, was it good, great, OK, bad, horrible?
> 
> V


Boring in one word.
The costumes and setting keeps your attention and Aneurin Barnard saves the movie.


----------



## Rogerx

Thérèse Desqueyroux.
in all aspects 5 stars.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1654829/


----------



## Rogerx

Not as good as "part 1" but still very entertaining.


----------



## MattB

Sweet Virginia (2017)

by Jamie M. Dagg.










Jon Bernthal is good. The music too.


----------



## Vronsky

A Serious Man (2009)
Directed by: Joel Coen & Ethan Coen
Starring: Michael Stuhlbarg


----------



## MattB

Shot Caller (2017)

by Ric Roman Waugh.

With Nikolaj Coster-Waldau, Omari Hardwick, Lake Bell and Jon Bernthal.










★★☆☆☆

Not a bad movie but there is not much to enjoy besides Nikolaj Coster-Waldau's performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Amour
2012 ‧ Drama film, wonderful film about retired musicians.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1602620/
4 stars


----------



## eljr

@Joe B

I watched a movie last night!

Extinction
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3201640/

It had a story line with great potential that was murdered by poor execution, cheap special effects, miscast actors and inept screen adaption.

Did you see Sucker Punch yet? I can send you my copy. It needs to be on the big system, loud with the good display. (still, you probably won't like it, lol)


----------



## ldiat

COCO the disney film not bad cute


----------



## Vronsky

Just Cause (1995)
Directed by: Arne Glimcher
Starring: Sean Connery & Laurence Fishburne


----------



## Varick

Good. I'm a big Christian Bale fan. Good story, good acting. Nice evolution of characters.

V


----------



## Varick

This was Very good. 2003 Movie with one of the best (maybe best) performances by Nicole Kidman I have ever seen. Great performances by everyone in the movie. I highly recommend.

V


----------



## eugeneonagain

The last film I watched through was on Saturday. _Counterpoint 1967_. Somewhat unlikely and unusual war epic about an American orchestra in almost-liberated Europe who get caught by the Nazis. Among whom are Maximilian Schell as a caricatured suave, sophisticated, yet potentially murderous wicked Nazi general, and Anton Diffring (Fahrenheit 451, Circus of Horrors) doing his best ice-cold Nazi turn. 
Charlton Heston is the cruel conductor who has a past with the cellist (Kathryn Hays) who also happens to be the orchestra leader's (Leslie Nielsen) wife. So there is a fairly limp romantic sub-plot.

The music, played the Los Angeles Phiharmonic, is good though.









Currently I'm watching _Les Grandes Gueules_. With Bourvil and the ever cool and weary-looking Lino Ventura. It's supposed to be comedy, but it doesn't much look like it yet.


----------



## hpowders

Easy Virtue.

Jessica Biel, Ben Barnes, Kristen Scott Thomas, Colin Firth.

A terrific English comedy/tragedy of manners from 2008.

For my money, Colin Firth's finest performance.


----------



## Vronsky

Trainspotting (1996)
Directed by: Danny Boyle
Starring: Ewan McGregor, Ewen Bremner, Robert Carlyle & Jonny Lee Miller


----------



## Rogerx

The Riot club.
3 and half stars

How the pseudo intellectuals behave on university.


----------



## Guest

_A Quiet Place.

_"In a post-apocalyptic world, a family is forced to live in silence while hiding from monsters with ultra-sensitive hearing."

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6644200/plotsummary?ref_=tt_stry_pl

Odd. 86 minutes went swiftly by, and I enjoyed it. It got very positive reviews, but barely ten minutes in and a gaping plot hole appears - well, not so much in plot as in characterisation. Given the circumstances the family face, and the threat to their very survival, and their evident care for each other, it seems wholly unlikely that they would take their eyes off their 4 year old for a second time so he could do something he'd already been told he shouldn't.


----------



## Kieran

*Dressed to Kill*, starring Basil Rathbone as Sherlock Holmes, and Nigel Bruce as Watson. Top notch stuff!

The night before this I binged on *Prometheus *and *Alien Covenant*. I loved the first but was bitterly disappointed that AC didn't follow on and answer the questions posed at the end of Prometheus. In fact, it became yet another simplistic retelling of all the generic Alien franchise movies...


----------



## Barbebleu

Avengers Assemble. Best line is by the Hulk after smacking Loki around like a rag doll - 'Puny God!'


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Gordontrek

My two most recently-watched films are two of the finest I've ever seen.
*No Country for Old Men (2007)* might just be the best dang movie I've ever seen. It takes place in the late 70s/early 80s, and is about a Vietnam veteran who finds a briefcase with several million dollars of drug money at the site of a drug deal gone wrong. He keeps the money for himself only to find himself being chased by a psychotic killer who works for the operation that was in charge of the failed drug deal and wants the money back. Beautifully shot and very well directed by the Cohen brothers. Also, Javier Bardem turned in a performance for the ages as the psychotic killer. Best portrayal of a psychopath since Anthony Hopkins in Silence of the Lambs.

I finally got around to watching *The Godfather (1972)*. What a fine piece of art it is. I don't have much else to say about it except WOW- the closest thing to perfect in the history of cinema. The acting, directing, cinematography, musical score, everything is just at the top of the game. It's also scary too, being an accurate depiction of the Italian mafia of the 40s. I was initially put off by Marlon Brando's breathy voice and slow demeanor, but came to appreciate it much more as the film went on.


----------



## Vronsky

The Ninth Gate (1999)
Directed by: Roman Polanski
Starring: Johnny Depp


----------



## JAS

I rather enjoy The Ninth Gate, until about the last 1/4 or so, where it seems to me that it begins to go off the rails. Although Depp is too young for the role, and the touches of grey don't really make him look that much older, I thought he did a much better job in the film than in ones where he is intentionally overplaying (such as the Pirates of the Caribbean or most of the Tim Burton films).

I have finally bought a set of Vincent Price movies on blu-ray (only available in that form), and am looking forward to the commentaries and extras for movies that I already know very well. (I am still waiting for them to arrive in the mail.)


----------



## Josquin13

After a bit of a drought, I finally saw two films that I thought were excellent--well written, well acted, and beautifully shot:

"Darkest Hour"--Gary Oldman has the uncanny ability to be able to become other people--Sid Vicious, Beethoven, Joe Orton, and now Winston Churchill. He's brilliant. Joe Wright is one of our finest filmmakers.

"Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri"--this is a remarkable film, I gather it was a bit of sleeper? Excellent performances from Sam Rockwell, Frances McDormand, and Woody Harrelson.

Staying with Frances McDormand, I then watched the Coen brothers film, "Fargo", which I've seen many times--speaking of brilliant peformances & films. (I also never tire of seeing "The Big Lebowski" either.)


----------



## JAS

I also thought that "Darkest Hour" was quite good, and particularly Oldman, although parts of it felt disjointed, and they were pushing the eccentricity rather hard (including Oldman). 

"Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri" is quite daring in giving us very three-dimensional main characters. Even the ones we generally like do things we don't like, and the ones we don't much like mostly do something at least partially redemptive. My chief complaint is that one main part (no spoilers) is clearly a blatant manipulation of the audience to a degree that I think is totally unforgivable. Partly as a result, the ending is very unsatisfying for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm finally getting around to seeing the Bogart/Bacall movies, having stumbled on a set of them.

I started with _The Maltese Falcon_, where Bogart is set against Mary Astor - a nice job but not too convincing as someone who would pierce the heart of Bogart's character; she comes off more as a manipulative liar.

In contrast, Bacall appears in _The Big Sleep_, and she makes herself Bogart's equal in cynicism and worldly wisdom/weariness. The plot is hard to follow - it's very convoluted - but their interaction is fun to watch.

Bacall is the same in _To Have And Have Not_. Another actress was supposed to be the love interest, but Bacall so overshadowed her that Bacall became the focus of the film.

I'm looking forward to seeing the next two, _Key Largo_ and another one.


----------



## Josquin13

JAS--Good points. Yes, I agree about the ending of Three Billboards. I was disappointed, too. I wonder if the 'disjointed' quality of Darkest hours wasn't intentional, or do you think it's a weakness in the script, or due to leaving too much of the film on the cutting room floor? Yes, it seemed a bit episodic to me, but that may have added to the nature of the subject matter--I'm not sure. I don't know if I'd have wanted to watch another hour or so myself (in order for the film to seem less disjointed).

As for Sir Winston's eccentricity, the scene of him walking around in the nude was accurate, along with his heavy drinking. But they could have done more with Churchill's sharp, humorous wit, possibly, which would have made the character less eccentric, and more human. I am reminded of the time that playwright George Bernard Shaw sent Churchill two tickets to the opening night of one of his plays, with the attached note, "Bring a friend, if you have one." Churchill replied, "I can't make it on opening night. I'll attend the second night, if you have one."


----------



## Vronsky

Purple Noon/Plein Soleil (1960)
Directed by: René Clément
Starring: Alain Delon, Maurice Ronet & Marie Laforêt


----------



## JAS

Josquin13 said:


> I wonder if the 'disjointed' quality of Darkest hours wasn't intentional, or do you think it's a weakness in the script, or due to leaving too much of the film on the cutting room floor?


Without any insider information, I cannot say with any confidence. It may be that the film was too long and it became fragmented in being re-edited to fit what was decreed as a more appropriate running time. It may also just be that eschewing a strong narrative seems to be considered edgy these days.

Edit: I understand that the blu-ray release has a very good commentary by the director, which may or may not address the issue.


----------



## Rogerx

Bit long, great story/ worth watching nevertheless.


----------



## Vronsky

The Ghost Writer (2010)
Directed by: Roman Polanski
Starring: Ewan McGregor, Pierce Brosnan, Kim Cattrall, Olivia Williams


----------



## Varick

Rogerx said:


> Bit long, great story/ worth watching nevertheless.


I know so many people who loved this movie, my wife included. To me, it missed the mark. It had all the ingredients of being a great "Epic" movie, but somehow missed the mark. It's like giving a mediocre cook all the ingredients to make a masterpiece meal, but they just don't have the know-how to prepare and cook it to perfection. Glad you enjoyed it.

V


----------



## Varick

Josquin13 said:


> JAS--Good points. Yes, I agree about the ending of Three Billboards. I was disappointed, too. I wonder if the 'disjointed' quality of Darkest hours wasn't intentional, or do you think it's a weakness in the script, or due to leaving too much of the film on the cutting room floor? Yes, it seemed a bit episodic to me, but that may have added to the nature of the subject matter--I'm not sure. I don't know if I'd have wanted to watch another hour or so myself (in order for the film to seem less disjointed).
> 
> As for Sir Winston's eccentricity, the scene of him walking around in the nude was accurate, along with his heavy drinking. *But they could have done more with Churchill's sharp, humorous wit, possibly,* which would have made the character less eccentric, and more human. I am reminded of the time that playwright George Bernard Shaw sent Churchill two tickets to the opening night of one of his plays, with the attached note, "Bring a friend, if you have one." Churchill replied, "I can't make it on opening night. I'll attend the second night, if you have one."


Yes, having read four biographies and listened to two lectures on the man (He is my favorite 20th Century figure), his witticisms are legendary. The movie was very historically accurate and very well done. One of my favorites by Churchill is when his secretary, who proofread his speeches, notated on one sentence that he should not end his sentences with a preposition. He wrote back in the margin, _"This is the sort of nonsense, up with which I will not put."_

Another: He went into the men's room in the Parliament, saw a member of the opposing party at the first urinal, the rest of the bathroom was empty with a wall of urinals against the wall. Churchill walked all the way to the last urinal at the end. The MP said, _"Feeling a bit standoffish today are we Winston?"_ To which Churchill replied, _"Well yes, every time you see something big, you want to nationalize it."_

V


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm finally getting around to seeing the Bogart/Bacall movies, having stumbled on a set of them.
> 
> I started with _The Maltese Falcon_, where Bogart is set against Mary Astor - a nice job but not too convincing as someone who would pierce the heart of Bogart's character; she comes off more as a manipulative liar.
> 
> In contrast, Bacall appears in _The Big Sleep_, and she makes herself Bogart's equal in cynicism and worldly wisdom/weariness. The plot is hard to follow - it's very convoluted - but their interaction is fun to watch.
> 
> Bacall is the same in _To Have And Have Not_. Another actress was supposed to be the love interest, but Bacall so overshadowed her that Bacall became the focus of the film.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing the next two, _Key Largo_ and another one.


I've got a set too - think it might be the same, but it's in storage and I can't remember.

_Maltese Falcon _is one of my top five movies - but found, like you, that Mary Astor's appeal passed me by. I can only assume that tastes back then were a bit different, since she was obviously rated as a star at the time. She reminds me of Barbara Stanwyck, who I also don't 'get', but who was considered great box-office.


----------



## hpowders

Varick said:


> View attachment 107135
> 
> 
> Good. I'm a big Christian Bale fan. Good story, good acting. Nice evolution of characters.
> 
> V


For my money, Rosamund Pike stole the show. She had the most difficult acting job in "Hostiles" and she pulled it off successfully.


----------



## Rogerx

This keeps the heart beating and the blood floating in ones body.


----------



## Ralfy

_The Story of Qui Ju_ (1992)






_This Is How We Were Before, How Are You Doing Now?_ (1976)






_The Tragedy of Macbeth_ (1971)






_Pickpocket_ (1959)


----------



## JAS

Rogerx said:


> This keeps the heart beating and the blood floating in ones body.


Floating? That sounds dangerous.


----------



## Rogerx

JAS said:


> Floating? That sounds dangerous.


Typo, flowing


----------



## Vronsky

Rogerx said:


> This keeps the heart beating and the blood floating in ones body.


One of the best horror movies. Probably my favourite.


----------



## Vronsky

Stairway to Heaven/A Matter of Life and Death (1946)
Directed by: Michael Powell & Emeric Pressburger
Starring: David Niven, Roger Livesey & Raymond Massey


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## KenOC

Just a pause, in passing, to remember Burt Reynolds.


----------



## Rogerx

Intriguing storyline.


----------



## Rogerx

Bonjour Anne/ Paris Can Wait.

We gave it 4 stars, great acting by Diane Lane.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4429194/


----------



## Templeton

A surprisingly good film. Particularly liked the way that different perspectives were examined. Okay, so it was a bit mushy at times but overall a cut above the norm, I thought.


----------



## Ralfy

This film was mentioned in the past:


----------



## Rogerx

This one is from the past.


----------



## ldiat

watched today "tinker tailor soldier spy" based on a book by john le carre. SLOW REAL SLOW 





.


----------



## bravenewworld

Ralfy said:


> This film was mentioned in the past


Fancy that, I'm watching Barry Lyndon at this very moment. An old favourite!


----------



## Joe B

ldiat said:


> watched today "tinker tailor soldier spy" based on a book by john le carre. SLOW REAL SLOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It is slow to develop, but I liked it. Great cast!


----------



## Vronsky

Testament of Orpheus (1960)
Directed by: Jean Cocteau
Starring: Jean Cocteau, Henri Crémieux & María Casares


----------



## Rogerx

What a great movie, those neighbors from hell......


----------



## ldiat

2014 GODZILLA bad very bad have HD tv and still so dark D-


----------



## aleazk

I was transfixed on my seat in the movie theater at seeing such emotionally complex, nuanced and virtuoso acting by this couple of well known and acclaimed actors. It is like some sort of Argerich and Barenboim piano duo. If you want to see what acting is in the hands, or bodies, of such people, then go and see it because just this will get you thinking for a while.

Leaving aside that for a moment, what also made me love this film was the emotional multi dimensionality of the the story. To spoil the story a bit, it's basically about a guy who gets the Nobel prize in literature but it was his wife in the shadows the one that actually did the writing. Of course, one can see here a feminist subject, a reivindication, since she was told in her youth that she will never become a famous writer simply because she's a woman, not matter how much talent she may have (which she, of course, has in abundance). Thus, she gets married with her teacher, a good writer but which lacks the spark that makes a good writer into Nobel material; his wife is the one that has the spark. Thus, she starts correcting his novels and they end basically co-writing them, with her actually doing most of the job that makes the novels Nobel worth. So, so far, one could say, okay, yes, true, that was really unfair for her and this has to stop in the real world too. This is one possible take of the film, which is right at some level. But I'm afraid that many people and critics will simplify the story to just that, while I found it much more complex and fascinating, since both characters have many contradictory emotions about all this, they really seem to love each other and at some point one asks if each of them could have had a life without the other. This is not some sort of apology to the husband, or the system, but I simply liked that the film portrayed human nature in its manifold and contradictory facets, the things that make life the complex thing which it is rather than a simple straight line of story, and I left the cinema confused and thinking about all that. And that's what good movies do!


----------



## Rogerx

We loved it, good story, well acted.


----------



## Rogerx

Grand Central, very entertaining.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2835548/


----------



## Jacck

The Death of Stalin (2017)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4686844/


----------



## Vronsky

My Own Private Idaho (1991)
Directed by: Gus Van Sant
Starring: River Phoenix & Keanu Reeves

Can't find some strong argument to convince me what the message is, but _My Own Private Idaho_ definitely is heartbreaking.


----------



## Jacck

The Nice Guys (2016)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3799694/


----------



## peleshyan

Mandy, starring Nicolas Cage

Easily the best movie of the year lol.


----------



## Vronsky

Trading Places (1983)
Directed by: John Landis
Starring: Dan Aykroyd & Eddie Murphy


----------



## JeffD

I like movies. Don't care much for films.


----------



## Guest

A wonderful movie.


----------



## Rogerx

Very, very entertaining.


----------



## Jacck

The Right Stuff (1983)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086197/

great movie about the beginnings of the American space program (mainly the Project Mercury). 3.5 hours in lenth, but is so well made that it does not bore and one learns a lot of new stuff. Has a great soundtrack from Bill Conti too


----------



## Rogerx

The follow up from post 7535.
Good and strong follow up.


----------



## Vronsky

Theory of Obscurity: A Film About the Residents (2015)
Directed by: Don Hardy Jr.


----------



## Rogerx

We where watching: White .
two more to go. 
( Blue / Rouge)


----------



## Jacck

Cromwell (1970)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0065593/
a historic film about the English civil war. Quite good, especially the costumes and acting of the two protagonists (Cromwell and the English king). Cromwell was painted very positively here, but from what I read he is rather a controversion figure.
had a good sountrack as well


----------



## JAS

Jacck said:


> Cromwell (1970)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0065593/
> a historic film about the English civil war. Quite good, especially the costumes and acting of the two protagonists (Cromwell and the English king). Cromwell was painted very positively here, but from what I read he is rather a controversion figure.
> had a good sountrack as well


I saw that fairly recently, and was sufficiently impressed to buy the DVD (although it did strike me as being rather revisionist in depicting him as the one honest man). The score is by Frank Cordell.


----------



## Josquin13

I've watched four films recently,

"My Old Lady", with Maggie Smith, Kristin Scott Thomas, and Kevin Kline, written & directed by American playwright Israel Horovitz. I'd say the script is the finest, most profound writing I've seen from Horovitz to date. & the acting is genius--especially from Dame Maggie (as usual). The critics didn't understand this film. It's brilliant, IMO. The Mosaic covenant in the flesh. Were they expecting a comedy?

On a lighter note, I then watched "The Very Thought of You", a romantic English comedy set in London, starring Monica Potter, Joseph Fiennes, Rupert Sewell, Ray Winstone, and Tom Hollander. Not a great film, but reasonably entertaining, & the actors were all funny & charming. Just the sort of 2nd rate fluff I like to watch occasionally...

Then, onto another comedy-- "While you Were Sleeping", starring Sandra Bullock, Bill Pullman, Jack Warden, and Peter Gallagher. A very good romantic comedy, set in the Windy City, with more than a few laughs.

Finally, I watched Michael Radford's film, "B. Monkey", starring Asia Argento, Jared Harris, Rupert Everett, and Jonathan Rhys Meyers. I liked this 'off the radar' film. Good script, & well acted.


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5699154/

Sometimes very funny.


----------



## Jacck

Titus (1999)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120866/
a fascinating adaptation of Shakespeare's first tragedy Titus Andronicus


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2378507/
The Glass Castle.
Like the book better .


----------



## Jacck

I Confess (1953)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0045897/
Hitchcock thriller


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

JAS said:


> I saw that fairly recently, and was sufficiently impressed to buy the DVD (although it did strike me as being rather revisionist in depicting him as the one honest man). The score is by Frank Cordell.


I dunno, all I remember of this film is that I was rooting for Charles thanks to Alec Guinness's INCREDIBLE performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Woman in Black

Debut from Daniel Radcliffe after Harry Potter .
2 and half stars


----------



## Jacck

El espíritu de la colmena (1973) - The Spirit of the Beehive
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070040/
a poetic movie about a 7 years old girl in a Spanish village in 1940. The best thing about the movie is the camera. Each shot is an artistic poetic moment


----------



## Guest

_Ready Player One _2018

Pants! Possibly Spielberg's dullest.


----------



## DavidA

MacLeod said:


> _Ready Player One _2018
> 
> Pants! Possibly Spielberg's dullest.


Well made but pretty incomprehensible unless you are into video games.


----------



## DavidA

I saw The Wife the other day. Good performances but the script never convinces.


----------



## Josquin13

I saw "Phantom Thread" last night. The acting is remarkable--from all of the actors in the film, not just Daniel Day Lewis. For me, about 80-90% of the film was brilliant, and masterfully shot. However, I'm still digesting the content of the latter part of the film and the ending. I'm not sure it entirely worked organically to the first half of the film, but maybe it did. I think I'll need to see the movie again, in order to decide.


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stronger_(film)
Fantastic acting by Jake Gyllenhaal.


----------



## Jacck

2017 It
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1396484/
excellent adaptation of King's novel to cinema. The clown was really demonic.


----------



## Vronsky

The Darjeeling Limited (2007)
Directed by: Wes Anderson
Starring: Owen Wilson, Adrien Brody & Jason Schwartzman


----------



## Rogerx

Still Alice.

Heart breaking and glorious acting by:Julianne Moore


----------



## KenOC

Just watched _Rango _with my son and his fiancée. A superb animated flick based on various spaghetti westerns and, very much, _Chinatown_. Neither of them had ever seen _Chinatown_, something that seems impossible.


----------



## Jacck

KenOC said:


> Just watched _Rango _with my son and his fiancée. A superb animated flick based on various spaghetti westerns and, very much, _Chinatown_. Neither of them had ever seen _Chinatown_, something that seems impossible.


I want that as my avatar


----------



## Jacck

Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales (2017)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1790809/
this series gets more demented with each new installment. Wasted time.


----------



## Vronsky

Glengarry Glen Ross (1992)
Directed by: James Foley
Starring: Al Pacino, Jack Lemmon, Kevin Spacey, Ed Harris


----------



## Vronsky

Jacck said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales (2017)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1790809/
> this series gets more demented with each new installment. Wasted time.


_On Stranger Tides_ (2011) was a little weird and twisted, Àstrid Bergès-Frisbey was very, very beautiful in this film. IMO, _At World's End_ (2007) was the worst of the films, but I haven't watched the new one.


----------



## Jacck

Vronsky said:


> _On Stranger Tides_ (2011) was a little weird and twisted, Àstrid Bergès-Frisbey was very, very beautiful in this film. IMO, _At World's End_ (2007) was the worst of the films, but I haven't watched the new one.


the actress in the Dead Men Tell No Tales is quite cute too, but the role that she plays is typical american feminist archetype. A women scientist/astronomer that is going to be executed by the bigotted evil patriarchy and is rescued by the submissive and clumsy hero whom she continuously puts down. She is continually womensplaining through the whole movie too.


----------



## Dorsetmike

The last time I got dragged to a cinema was back in the late 1970s "One flew over the cuckoo's nest" not impressed at all!


----------



## Jacck

The Front Page (1974)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071524/
an OK comedy, 7/10


----------



## Vronsky

At Close Range (1986)
Directed by: James Foley
Starring: Sean Penn, Christopher Walken, Mary Stuart Masterson


----------



## bravenewworld

An oldie but a goodie


----------



## joen_cph

"*Donbass*" (2018)

If one has been following the subject, one will know that literally all the scenes are real events, including the described wedding and the use of news media actor groups. There is one exception though, I don´t know of a real case exactly like the one described in the last scene. I think the grotesque wedding scene and this last scene make the film too obviously propagandistic, and that they have been mistake to make like that, but still I find it an OK introduction to the subject, generally speaking, the described environment, atmosphere and circumstances are basically correct.

The Ukrainian side and soldiers are not really dealt with in the movie; the events take place after the front has been stabilized.


----------



## Jacck

joen_cph said:


> "*Donbass*" (2018)
> If one has been following the subject, one will know that literally all the scenes are real events, including the described wedding and the use of news media actor groups. There is one exception though, I don´t know of a real case exactly like the one described in the last scene. I think the grotesque wedding scene and this last scene make the film too obviously propagandistic, and that they have been mistake to make like that, but still I find it an OK introduction to the subject, generally speaking, the described environment, atmosphere and circumstances are basically correct.
> The Ukrainian side and soldiers are not really dealt with in the movie; the events take place after the front has been stabilized


interesting. Was is about the cyborgs? If not, that would be an interesting idea for a movie.


----------



## joen_cph

If you mean those of the Donetsk airport, at least one Ukrainian movie has been made about them, The Cyborgs (2017). I haven't seen that, but it is said to be in the heroic genre.
It's not a subject dealt with in "Donbass".


----------



## JAS

As we approach Halloween, I am watching a lot of mostly older horror/supernatural movies. I bought a set of Vincent Price movies on blu ray (the only format in which it was available) and have been mostly enjoying the commentaries, although many of them are very spotty and don't run from beginning to end or cover all of the details I might usually expect. Shout Factory and Scream Factory often do a nice job with presentation and extras. I just watched the Price version of House on Haunted Hill, probably William Castle's best B movie effort. As the commentator notes, the story is full of absurd plot holes and contrivances, but one doesn't expect much of these movies and they are fun in their own way. Having grown up watching many of them on TV, there is also a nostalgic glow that lends them a value they might not have otherwise. Price is particularly good and often carries these movies mostly by himself. I don't know who else could pull off the truly campy Abominable Dr. Phibes (with its glorious Art Deco sets and the crazy robotic orchestra.) Today, I expect to watch Theater of Blood, in which Price gets the chance to really indulge himself as a hammy Shakespearean actor out for revenge on his critics. (Shakespeare's plays are full of murders, so the context is especially apt.) It also features the wonderful Diana Rigg, in her glory days.


----------



## Vronsky

A Bronx Tale (1993)
Directed by: Robert De Niro
Starring: Robert De Niro, Lillo Brancato Jr., Chazz Palminteri

Good film, good. Especially Palminteri was impressive.


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4818804/
King of Belgians.
Nice and entertaining, 
4 starts


----------



## ldiat

JAS said:


> As we approach Halloween, I am watching a lot of mostly older horror/supernatural movies. I bought a set of Vincent Price movies on blu ray (the only format in which it was available) and have been mostly enjoying the commentaries, although many of them are very spotty and don't run from beginning to end or cover all of the details I might usually expect. Shout Factory and Scream Factory often do a nice job with presentation and extras. I just watched the Price version of House on Haunted Hill, probably William Castle's best B movie effort. As the commentator notes, the story is full of absurd plot holes and contrivances, but one doesn't expect much of these movies and they are fun in their own way. Having grown up watching many of them on TV, there is also a nostalgic glow that lends them a value they might not have otherwise. Price is particularly good and often carries these movies mostly by himself. I don't know who else could pull off the truly campy Abominable Dr. Phibes (with its glorious Art Deco sets and the crazy robotic orchestra.) Today, I expect to watch Theater of Blood, in which Price gets the chance to really indulge himself as a hammy Shakespearean actor out for revenge on his critics. (Shakespeare's plays are full of murders, so the context is especially apt.) It also features the wonderful Diana Rigg, in her glory days.


( i know a true story about v price)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4818804/
> King of Belgians.
> Nice and entertaining,
> 4 starts


did you get interrupted? 4 "starts"


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> did you get interrupted? 4 "starts"


cheeky.................


----------



## JAS

ldiat said:


> ( i know a true story about v price)


I met his daughter. She was very nice.


----------



## Rogerx

Lazy on the couch, funny how you never forget these films.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Lazy on the couch, funny how you never forget these films.


and i bet you were sing'en along....


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> and i bet you were sing'en along....






Dancing even. :angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Fantastic acting.


----------



## DavidA

First Man

Directed by the same talentless clown who made La La Land. Fell asleep during it. How to make a great story boring!


----------



## DavidA

Duplicate post.................


----------



## Sloe

Rogerx said:


> Fantastic acting.


Hard to see a film with Romy Schneider without thinking of the tragic deaths of her and her son.


----------



## Rogerx

If you are claustrophobic avoid this movie, otherwise.............must see.


----------



## Vronsky

To Sir, with Love (1967)
Directed by: James Clavell
Starring: Sidney Poitier


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> If you are claustrophobic avoid this movie, otherwise.............must see.


This is a fabulous film. And the Director's Cut is the version to have. The first time I watched this with surround sound I thought I had a water leak somewhere in the house.


----------



## Jacck

Joe B said:


> This is a fabulous film. And the Director's Cut is the version to have. The first time I watched this with surround sound I thought I had a water leak somewhere in the house.


I saw it at cinema. Great movie. It had one of the first electronic music soundtracks with a very memorable main theme


----------



## JAS

I am on an old horror movie kick, so Curse of the Crimson Altar (often heard of but never seen, by me):









Sadly, the only reason to watch this, really, is that it is arguably Karloff's last movie. The sets are good, and most of the acting (which includes horror staples Christopher Lee and Barbara Steele) is at least serviceable, but the script is an irredeemable mess. In the commentary, Barbara Steele says that her costume is so outlandish (and it really is something to behold) that she felt as if she belonged in another movie. (Maybe that was just wishful thinking.)

Edit: A nice extra is an unusually thorough documentary on the life of Christopher Lee. Did you know that he sang opera, and briefly considered that as a career? (Apparently, he just could not afford the lessons.) The interview sections find him generally much less over-bearing than he can often be. Overall, it is much more enjoyable, and meritorious, than the movie.


----------



## Jacck

Species (1995)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114508/
a scifi horror. There are 3 great things about the movie
1) the creature was designed by H.R. Giger
2) Natasha Henstridge 
3) the soundtrack by Christopher Young
on the other hand the plot is rather weak


----------



## Rogerx

Gary Oldham is fantastic as Churchill but the movie never got my full attention.


----------



## Vronsky

Goodfellas (1990)
Directed by: Martin Scorsese
Starring: Robert De Niro, Ray Liotta & Joe Pesci


----------



## Rogerx

Alone in Berlin.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alone_in_Berlin_(film)

Great acting by: Emma Thompson as	Anna Quangel and Brendan Gleeson as Otto Quangel .


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> Alone in Berlin.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alone_in_Berlin_(film)
> 
> Great acting by: Emma Thompson as	Anna Quangel and Brendan Gleeson as Otto Quangel .


I'll have to check this one out. Great cast.


----------



## Rogerx

The Vanishing of Sidney Hall.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Vanishing_of_Sidney_Hall

Was it worth the time, mwah , good filmed but never convincing.


----------



## Dimace

View attachment 109155


I love Moritz! He is such an excellent actor. Jürgen is also a real gem. For the funs of Deutsches Kino a must see.


----------



## Vronsky

Lethal Weapon (1987)
Directed by: Richard Donner
Starring: Mel Gibson, Danny Glover, Gary Busey


----------



## Rogerx

*Rear Window* is a 1954 American Technicolor mystery thriller film directed by Alfred Hitchcock and written by John Michael Hayes based on Cornell Woolrich's 1942 short story "It Had to Be Murder"


----------



## Ingélou

Avatar - we picked it up from a charity shop. It was the second time we'd seen it.

What a powerful film, full of all sorts of morals, but painlessly imbibed through the story and the seductive graphics.
Mind you, I am dismayed by the levels of violence bubbling deep down inside my psyche as I yearned for Colonel Quaritch to be frazzled to death.










(Fab when he was finally porcupined!  )


----------



## bharbeke

The Man Who Knew Too Much (1956 version)

Hitch, Stewart, Day, and the rest of the cast and crew were on the top of their game when they made this movie.


----------



## Jacck

The Sexmission (1984)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088083/
a Polish classic: "Two scientists are placed in hibernation and should be awaken after three years. But when they wake up, it turns out that it has been fifty years, and they are the only two males in a new, underground society composed exclusively of women. "


----------



## Dimace

It isn't the last film I have seen, but one of the best. Love & lost at their very best. The English title must be ''The forgiveness'' or something similar. Signature roles for James and Keira and SUPER music.


----------



## Rogerx

Fascinating and fantastic acting by those two .


----------



## Albert Berry

Singing In The Rain


----------



## bharbeke

Casablanca with Roger Ebert commentary

"Here's looking at you, kid."


----------



## Vronsky

The Mummy (1932)
Directed by: Karl Freund
Starring: Boris Karloff, Zita Johann, David Manners


----------



## Joe B

Vronsky said:


> The Mummy (1932)
> Directed by: Karl Freund
> Starring: Boris Karloff, Zita Johann, David Manners


Gave me nightmares when I was a little kid.


----------



## Rogerx

Une nouvelle amiebased on a book by Ruth Rendell

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_New_Girlfriend_(film)
4 stars.


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Une nouvelle amiebased on a book by Ruth Rendell
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_New_Girlfriend_(film)
> 4 stars.


I don't know this film, but I love French cinema.


----------



## Rogerx

Dimace said:


> I don't know this film, but I love French cinema.


Don't you have French T.V in Germany?


----------



## Dimace

Rogerx said:


> Don't you have French T.V in Germany?


Yes we have: The ART Channel. It has French movies and classical music but it works bilingual based on contract. That means the 50% of the programm is German and only the other half French. Because we are in Germany the French things are mostly very late at the night. Generally speaking, here the culture is only for vampires… :lol:


----------



## Albert Berry

My wife and I shared a rewatch for the we-don't-know-how-many-times tonight, Sarah, Plain and Tall. A fine tear jerker in our book.


----------



## Joe B

Haven't seen this for decades, but it still holds up:


----------



## Guest

_The Shape of Water._

Difficult to love.


----------



## DavidA

MacLeod said:


> _The Shape of Water._
> 
> Difficult to love.


The fact it won an Oscar might tell us the members are blind and deaf?


----------



## bharbeke

Tucker: The Man and His Dream

4.5/5

This movie has great performances and moves as fast as Tucker's cars and imagination.


----------



## Ehab

*The Girl on the Train*
Music by Danny Elfman

I've found the music suspenseful, stimulating, and thrilling.
The use of orchestral instruments in this film is minimal. Danny Elfman relied on modern deep sounds and synths to illustrate the complexity of the plot. The repetition of some musical events to confirm the dramatic nature of the story is essential in the score.
Hearing the first track "Riding the Train" conveys the question of "WHAT'S HAPENING?!" by Rachel Watson (Emily Blunt), an alcoholic who rides a train aimlessly since losing her job. 
Then you have the tracks "Megan" and "Rachel" where you can feel the huge differences between the two characters. The dreaming world of Megan and the endless suffering of Rachel.

I think Danny Elfman succeeded in confirming the events and the flow of actions in the film. I really enjoyed the music.


----------



## Vronsky

Sherlock Holmes: A Game Of Shadows (2011)
Directed by: Guy Ritchie
Starring: Robert Downey Jr. & Jude Law


----------



## Joe B

Vronsky said:


> Sherlock Holmes: A Game Of Shadows (2011)
> Directed by: Guy Ritchie
> Starring: Robert Downey Jr. & Jude Law


I think Guy Ritchie did an excellent job with both of his "Sherlock Holmes" movies. If he made another, I wouldn't hesitate to see it in the theater......and purchase the blu-ray!


----------



## Vronsky

Joe B said:


> I think Guy Ritchie did an excellent job with both of his "Sherlock Holmes" movies. If he made another, I wouldn't hesitate to see it in the theater......and purchase the blu-ray!


I completely agree with you. I liked both _Sherlock Holmes_ films (I recently discovered that there's a second film - _A Game Of Shadows_ from 2011). Both are entertaining.

IMDb says the status of _Sherlock Holmes 3_ is in Pre-production.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2094116/


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2062700/
Song to Song
Enjoyable watching on a cold autumn night.


----------



## Bob516

I just started Klute. Got through the first five minutes, then my kids wanted to come into the room. Can't watch it when they are awake.


----------



## Rogerx

Good entertainment.
:lol:


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Good entertainment.
> :lol:


OOOHHH just a harmless little bunny eh!!


----------



## KenOC

Rogerx said:


> Good entertainment.
> :lol:


This is what happens when you give those clowns too much money to play with. Many won't get the canned salmon skit...


----------



## Rogerx

End Of The Affair
5 Stars!!


----------



## Vronsky

Bronson (2008)
Directed by: Nicolas Winding Refn
Starring: Tom Hardy


----------



## Rogerx

Utøya 22. juli .

From the perspective of the victims from this horrible massacre. 
4 stars


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Utøya 22. juli .
> 
> From the perspective of the victims from this horrible massacre.
> 4 stars


is that july 22? if so that is a great date


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> is that july 22? if so that is a great date


Not so good fir the victims, from the extremist ultra right wing madman .


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Not so good fir the victims, from the extremist ultra right wing madman .


hhhmm sorry 'bout that.....i'm bad


----------



## KenOC

And Norway has no capital punishment? Logic suggests that is a mistake.


----------



## Rogerx

KenOC said:


> And Norway has no capital punishment? Logic suggests that is a mistake.


The death penalty in Norway (Norwegian: dødsstraff) was abolished for peace time by law in 1902 and put into practice in 1905. For acts in wartime it was abolished in 1979. The last execution in peacetime was carried out on February 25, 1876


----------



## Templeton

Although it took quite a lot of liberties with actual events, it was far better than some of the reviews that I had read had suggested and was certainly no whitewash, in terms of its portrait of Queen, again as some reviews had suggested. Glad that I saw it, thanks to one of my daughters.


----------



## aleazk

Highly recommended (if you like european independentish films), with great soundtrack that blends classical, jazz and east europe folk songs.


----------



## Vronsky

The Usual Suspects (1995)
Directed by: Bryan Singer
Starring: Stephen Baldwin, Gabriel Byrne, Benicio del Toro, Chazz Palminteri, Kevin Pollak, Pete Postlethwaite, Kevin Spacey


----------



## ldiat

two Jurassic World Cool! i like this stuff





and SkyscraPER not bad lots of action


----------



## Rogerx

Battle of the Sexes (2017)
3/4 stars

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4622512/


----------



## Vronsky

Mad Max (1979)
Directed by: George Miller
Starring: Mel Gibson, Joanne Samuel, Hugh Keays-Byrne


----------



## Rogerx

Elle.

Suspense from the highest order by Paul Verhoeven.


----------



## Jeff W

*In which Jeff goes to Sherwood*

​
_The Adventures of Robin Hood_

Lavish and highly romanticized treatment of the Robin Hood legend. Probably the best movie based on the legend that I've ever seen.


----------



## Vronsky

Paths of Glory (1957)
Directed by: Stanley Kubrick
Starring: Kirk Douglas, Ralph Meeker, Adolphe Menjou, George Macready


----------



## Vronsky

Strangers on a Train (1951)
Directed by: Alfred Hitchcock
Starring: Farley Granger, Ruth Roman & Robert Walker


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1441953/
Suitable for the 11/11 and costume drama lovers. 
4 stars


----------



## Vronsky

Coffee and Cigarettes (2003)
Directed by: Jim Jarmusch
Starring: Roberto Benigni, Steven Wright, Steve Buscemi, Iggy Pop, Tom Waits & other.


----------



## bharbeke

Clue (1985)

Fantastic dark comedy movie, full of slapstick, wordplay, and delicious acting


----------



## Joe B

Vronsky said:


> Coffee and Cigarettes (2003)
> Directed by: Jim Jarmusch
> Starring: Roberto Benigni, Steven Wright, Steve Buscemi, Iggy Pop, Tom Waits & other.


I really like Jarmusch's movies. Have you ever seen "Ghost Dog"?


----------



## Vronsky

Joe B said:


> I really like Jarmusch's movies. Have you ever seen "Ghost Dog"?


Yes, it was a long time ago and it was on some local TV station I think. That was the first movie with Forest Whitaker I've seen, definitely a great actor.


----------



## Vronsky

The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014)
Directed by: Wes Anderson
Starring: Ralph Fiennes, F. Murray Abraham, Jude Law, Tony Revolori


----------



## Joe B

Vronsky said:


> The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014)
> Directed by: Wes Anderson
> Starring: Ralph Fiennes, F. Murray Abraham, Jude Law, Tony Revolori


Was this good? I know Wes Anderson is highly respected, especially by actors, but I've never really liked any of his films.


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detroit_(film)

The beginning is very bad but once it get rolling....


----------



## Vronsky

Joe B said:


> Was this good? I know Wes Anderson is highly respected, especially by actors, but I've never really liked any of his films.


The story is average, it's a comedy-heist film with a little sentimentality on the end and the narration is in retrospection. Previously I posted 'The Darjeeling Limited' on this thread, and if you ask me, it was a better film than 'The Grand Budapest Hotel'. Honestly, I wasn't impressed with the story or the comedy.

The cinematographer did excellent job, I mean, unbelivable. After this film, I consider Robert Yeoman on the same level with his British coleague Roger Deakins.

Also the movie has a lot of famous names, Tilda Swinton, Jude Law, Bill Murray, Edward Norton, Willem Dafoe, Jeff Goldblum, Harvey Keitel and Wes Anderson's frequent collaborators - Jason Schwartzman, Adrien Brody and Owen Wilson.


----------



## Vronsky

Zoadiac (2007)
Directed by: David Fincher
Starring: Jake Gyllenhaal, Mark Ruffalo & Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Rogerx

Like this better then the new version.


----------



## Vronsky

Vlak u snijegu/Train in the Snow (1976)
Director: Mate Relja
Starring: Slavko Štimac, Gordana Inkret & Željko Malčić


----------



## KenOC

_Apocalypto_, a Mel Gibson movie from 2006 that is quite remarkable, one way or the other. From a review:

"Damn if the movie, through Mel's sheer determination, doesn't almost turn from a fight-n-flight gore fest into a moving meditation on a civilisation in the throes of decline. Almost."

Critics rated this movie all the way from the worst of the year to the best of the year. Few were indifferent.


----------



## Albert Berry

Evita - the musical - on an old VHS tape.


----------



## Rogerx

I like Gosling but this get's thumps down.


----------



## Vronsky

Gotti (1996)
Directed by: Robert Harmon
Starring: Armand Assante, Anthony Quinn & Vincent Pastore


----------



## Rogerx

Albert Berry said:


> Evita - the musical - on an old VHS tape.


You can buy the DVD for next to nothing.


----------



## LittleSoul

"Fanny and Alexander" by Ingmar Bergman from 1982! It's a mini-series. Totally recommend it!!









Here's a trailer:


----------



## Vronsky

Voyage in Time (1983)
Directed by: Tonino Guerra & Andrei Tarkovsky
Starring: Tonino Guerra & Andrei Tarkovsky


----------



## DavidA

The new 'Fantastic Beasts' film. Absolute rubbish. Don't waste your money


----------



## eljr

I freakin love this movie.


----------



## eljr

LittleSoul said:


> "Fanny and Alexander" by Ingmar Bergman from 1982! It's a mini-series. Totally recommend it!!
> 
> View attachment 109936
> 
> 
> Here's a trailer:


I recall enjoying this in teh 80's... I was think about renting it again one day.


----------



## Albert Berry

Rogerx said:


> You can buy the DVD for next to nothing.


Why bother? We still have the VHS tape and a player.


----------



## Rogerx

Albert Berry said:


> Why bother? We still have the VHS tape and a player.


Congratulations, mine passed away years ago.


----------



## Rogerx

Russel Crowe doesn't work for me, but hey ....I am not alone in the house.


----------



## Rogerx

Great acting.


----------



## Kieran

*The Ballad of Buster Scruggs*, which is the new Coen brothers film, available on Netflix. This film is an anthology of 6 short films, which make up the pieces of a fictional cowboy book. It's sumptuously filmed, the acting is remarkable, and it might vie with anything else they've done for being their greatest film. It's a fabulous way to kill a couple of hours (perhaps with a bullet through the cowboy hat, a la Buster himself in the first story). The tales are dark, comedic, absurd, scary, violent, and incredibly deep and densely written. It's not just worth watching once, but maybe this one needs a few viewings to get the whole meaning in some of the stories...


----------



## Rogerx

Great entertainment .


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


>


A really fun movie/musical. Danny Elfman's music is great in this. This is Tim Burton in full stride movie making: unique and one of a kind.


----------



## DavidA

Just seen the new Robin Hood movie. It is absolutely excruciatingly bad and will severely insult your intelligence. The worst part came at the end where they said there was going to be a sequel!


----------



## Vronsky

Au Hasard Balthazar (1966)
Directed by: Robert Bresson
Starring: Anne Wiazemsky


----------



## eljr

DavidA said:


> Just seen the new Robin Hood movie. It is absolutely excruciatingly bad and will severely insult your intelligence. The worst part came at the end where they said there was going to be a sequel!


LOL, but would you recommend it? lol


----------



## KenOC

My son, his fiancée, and a friend of theirs were over for Thanksgiving and stayed today. Thinking about going out to see _Ralph Breaks the Internet_, but instead stayed home and watched the original _Wreck-it Ralph_ (2012) on PPV for $4.00. A hoot, extremely inventive and funny. Saved money and had a great time. Recommended!


----------



## Rogerx

We gave it 4 stars, brought back a lot of memories.


----------



## DavidA

eljr said:


> LOL, but would you recommend it? lol


As sequels tend to be worse than originals I could only recommend it to intellectual sadists


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## dsosin

RED SPARROW. Nice score by James Newton Howard.


----------



## dsosin

The other day we watched HIGH NOON with great Tiomkin score. Then GUNFIGHT AT THE OK CORRAL with less great Tiomkin score.


----------



## ldiat

MILE 22. do not waste your time..unless free and one likes much blood and kills


----------



## Vronsky

Wild at Heart (1990)
Directed by: David Lynch
Starring: Nicolas Cage & Laura Dern


----------



## Albert Berry

Disney Musical "Beauty and the Beast"


----------



## Rogerx

Bernardo Bertolucci 1900; ( part 1)

In honor of the great Bertoluci

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0074084/


----------



## KenOC

Rogerx said:


> Bernardo Bertolucci 1900; ( part 1)
> 
> In honor of the great Bertoluci


Just in case anybody hasn't heard, Bertolucci died today at 77.


----------



## Roger Knox

_*A Star is Born*_ - latest remake, featuring Bradley Cooper and Lady Gaga:

I believe it's the 4th version of *A Star is Born*. Musically it is remarkable, incorporating several musical genres -- rock, country, jazz. Bradley Cooper's concept, acting and singing are convincing -- his character reminds me of Bad Blake (Jeff Bridges) in _*Crazy Heart*_ (2009) but is more developed. As for Lady Gaga, she has a fine voice and tremendous versatility both as singer/pianist and actor. I love that she insisted that the music be recorded live with no lip-syncing, including segments from actual concerts. Unless one is classical-only oriented, I recommend it.


----------



## DavidA

Roger Knox said:


> _*A Star is Born*_ - latest remake, featuring Bradley Cooper and Lady Gaga:
> 
> I believe it's the 4th version of *A Star is Born*. Musically it is remarkable, incorporating several musical genres -- rock, country, jazz. Bradley Cooper's concept, acting and singing are convincing -- his character reminds me of Bad Blake (Jeff Bridges) in _*Crazy Heart*_ (2009) but is more developed. As for Lady Gaga, she has a fine voice and tremendous versatility both as singer/pianist and actor. I love that she insisted that the music be recorded live with no lip-syncing, including segments from actual concerts. Unless one is classical-only oriented, I recommend it.


the music was really good. Huge disappointment in the actual directing which was sloppy, sentimental and long winded. Also the use of over 100 f-words was quite unnecessary.


----------



## Roger Knox

DavidA said:


> the music was really good. Huge disappointment in the actual directing which was sloppy, sentimental and long winded. Also the use of over 100 f-words was quite unnecessary.


Yes your point about the directing is well-taken. As for the f-words they are offensive but also realistic.


----------



## DavidA

Roger Knox said:


> Yes your point about the directing is well-taken. *As for the f-words they are offensive but also realistic*.


I can never understand this point. The movie dealt with something that was romantic not realistic.


----------



## Guest

DavidA said:


> the music was really good. Huge disappointment in the actual directing which was sloppy, sentimental and long winded. Also the use of over 100 f-words was quite unnecessary.


Explain sloppy directing.


----------



## Vronsky

South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut (1999)
Directed by: Trey Parker


----------



## eljr

I was clicking around and found something that looked interesting...

first scene I recognize, it's Sixth Street, Brighton Beach, Brooklyn. I used to walk up that same block fairly regularly.

I was hooked. Way cool movie.


----------



## Rogerx

Another Bernardo Bertolucci film, one of his last I believe.


----------



## xrysida

Mission: Impossible - Fallout


----------



## LittleSoul

View attachment 110264


A comedy drama about two Czech families during christmas.


----------



## Vronsky

La vita è bella (1997)
Directed by: Roberto Benigni
Starring: Roberto Benigni, Nicoletta Braschi & Giorgio Cantarini


----------



## Vronsky

Chimes at Midnight (1965)
Directed by: Orson Welles
Starring: Orson Welles, Keith Baxter, Margaret Rutherford, Jeanne Moreau, John Gielgud & Marina Vlady


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

We went to the cinema last night ;* Beautiful boy.*
Heartbreaking, Oscar contender.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1226837/

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1226837/


----------



## Rogerx

Whilst the story is not so very interesting, outstanding camera work.
Beautiful music.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

*Il Barbiere di Siviglia*







This is an opera I've listened to for many years, in fact it was Abbado recording with this cast that was my cherished performance, but I had never watched the opera in its entirety. I knew the plot and liked some of the arias listening to it, but seeing this film, I found myself laughing. I grinned from ear to ear, arias I didn't pay as much attention to, stuck in my head because I thought of what I saw on screen. It's great that Jean-Pierre Ponnelle captured these performances on film. Because of him, I can see and hear these legends of the stage.


----------



## Rogerx

The Music Lovers

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Music_Lovers

4 stars


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

xrysida said:


> Mission: Impossible - Fallout
> View attachment 110254


Saw it at the movies, but watched it at home tonight on blu-ray. A good workout for the home theater sound system.


----------



## Rogerx

Good entertainment.
4 stars

https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tristan_&_Isolde_(film)


----------



## Rogerx

Lady Bird.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4925292/

In 2002, an artistically inclined seventeen-year-old girl comes of age in Sacramento, California.
Director: Greta Gerwig
Writer: Greta Gerwig
Stars: Saoirse Ronan, Laurie Metcalf, Tracy Letts


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> Good entertainment.
> 4 stars
> 
> https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tristan_&_Isolde_(film)


From earlier with pic.


----------



## Red Terror

Much better than the first. Denis Villeneuve is a great director.


----------



## Rogerx

The Greatest Showman
Great fun watching on a cold winter night.


----------



## Jacck

*Tarkovski - Stalker*
this was not the first time I have seen this movie, but I got a sudden urge to rewatch it. It is a hypnotizing movie. The biggest directors in history are 
1) Tarkovsky
2) Kurosawa
3) Kubrick
4) Bergman
5) Hitchcock


----------



## Red Terror

Great list. Mine would differ thus:


Andrei Tarkovsky
Aleksei German
Akira Kurosawa
Ingmar Bergman
Bela Tarr
Elem Klimov




Jacck said:


> *Tarkovski - Stalker*
> this was not the first time I have seen this movie, but I got a sudden urge to rewatch it. It is a hypnotizing movie. The biggest directors in history are
> 1) Tarkovsky
> 2) Kurosawa
> 3) Kubrick
> 4) Bergman
> 5) Hitchcock


----------



## Rogerx

Jusque'à la garde =original title.
Heavy battle about custody.
4/5 stars

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6002232/


----------



## Albert Berry

Annie on Netflix


----------



## Rogerx

Demolition.
Great acting, 4 stars 
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1172049/


----------



## Dimace

Jacck said:


> *Tarkovski - Stalker*
> this was not the first time I have seen this movie, but I got a sudden urge to rewatch it. It is a hypnotizing movie. The biggest directors in history are
> 1) Tarkovsky
> 2) Kurosawa
> 3) Kubrick
> 4) Bergman
> 5) Hitchcock





Red Terror said:


> Great list. Mine would differ thus:
> 
> 
> Andrei Tarkovsky
> Aleksei German
> Akira Kurosawa
> Ingmar Bergman
> Bela Tarr
> Elem Klimov


Both have forgotten* David Lynch *and *Wim Wenders*. Otherwise SUPER lists! (I could also say Sergei Eisenstein, but he is quite old director and maybe you haven't seen his films.)


----------



## Vronsky

Hard Eight (1996)
Directed by: Paul Thomas Anderson
Starring: Philip Baker Hall, John C. Reilly, Gwyneth Paltrow & Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Joe B

The 3rd installment to the Dectective Dee movies (a Chinese Sherlock Holmes mixed with martial arts & fantasy):


----------



## Josquin13

Since many of today's visually sophisticated films are otherwise so empty of meaningful stories & characters, not to mention wit & humor, lately I've been watching some of my favorite films of the past on DVD (& VHS), in the comfort of my home (where popcorn, drinks & movie tickets don't cost a sizable portion of my weekly budget): Here's what I've watched over the past couple of months or so:

1. "The Verdict"--directed by Sidney Lumet: this is a very underrated film--one of the great American films, IMO (along with "Dog Day Afternoon"). Paul Newman and James Mason give arguably the best performances of their careers. Charlotte Rampling is wonderful too, as usual.

2. "A Room with a View"--directed by James Ivory, & produced by Ismail Merchant: this remains one of the finest films I've seen, and from a director's standpoint, it's flawless. The ensemble cast is great too--Denholm Elliott, Dame Maggie Smith, Dame Judi Dench, Simon Callow, Helena Bonham Carter, Julian Sands, Daniel Day Lewis, Rupert Graves, etc..

3. "The Leopard" (Italian version)--Luchino Visconti--a lengthy film, but another masterpiece.

4. "Jean de Florette" & "Manon of the Spring"--one film in two--directed by Claude Berri--for me, this was one of the great films of the 1980s.

5. "My Life as a Dog"--directed by Lasse Hallström. This film has held up well. I wasn't sure if I'd like it as much as I did back in the 1980s, but it remains a very good film.

6. "Lawrence of Arabia"--directed by David Lean, screenplay by Robert Bolt--another masterpiece. It was recently on TV. I once met a woman who had worked on this film, and her job was, as she put, to "go out every morning to find out which gutter Peter O'Toole had passed out in the night before" (when they weren't filming in the remote desert), so that she could get him to the set on time, and fill him with many cups of black coffee. One day, when Lean was shooting the scene where Lawrence meets the British General Allenby, she said O'Toole was so drunk that she didn't think he'd be able to play the scene, as he could barely stand. However, when "action" was called, she said O'Toole suddenly straightened up, and played the scene brilliantly, to her amazement.

7. "Local Hero"--Bill Forsythe--a quirky, comic gem. I enjoyed this Scottish film.

8. "The Draughtsman's Contract"--Peter Greenaway--this is an ingeniously clever film. Greenaway has a remarkable visual imagination. I only wish that the narratives to his films and dialogue were always as brilliant as in this film. As sometimes I can find his movies a bit artsy, despite the absolutely stunning visuals.

9. "Reuben, Reuben"--directed by Robert Ellis Miller, based on the book by the American comic novelist, Peter DeVries (who Kingsley Amis greatly admired). Tom Conti plays a drunken Scottish poet on the loose in America, whose life is sadly & comically out of control. Conti gives a brilliant performance.

10. "The Soloist"--Joe Wright--Wright is one of the more gifted young filmmakers today, IMO.

11. "Au Hasard Balthazaar"--directed by Robert Bresson--a film of rare poetic genius. Bresson would be on my short list of top ten great film directors. (Jean Vigo, too, for his classic, influential film "L'Atalante".)


----------



## Joe B

2 hours of pure escapism:


----------



## eljr

Bad Santa, as it turns out, is a good Christmas movie.


----------



## Joe B

Took my wife to see "Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald". She liked it. I thought it was drawn out and slow. The first one was much better.


----------



## Rogerx

We watched this on a movie channel, the boy did grow up fast.


----------



## Levanda

Nameless Star Soviet film loved is romantic comedy. http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzyZggGMr7E


----------



## Rogerx

Still funny since day one.


----------



## Gordontrek

*Star Wars Episode VIII: The Last Jedi (2017)*

Ugh.


----------



## Red Terror

gordontrek said:


> *star wars episode viii: The last jedi (2017)*
> 
> ugh.


baaahahaa...ha!


----------



## Red Terror

Interesting lighting...that's about the best thing in this film.


----------



## MarcoLusius

The Theory of Everything.

Suddenly discovered that I missed this masterpiece. Corrected with a great pleasure. Something similar?


----------



## bharbeke

Othello (1995)

Fishburne and Branagh are golden in all their moments onscreen together. The actresses playing Desdemona and Emilia are also excellent.


----------



## Gordontrek

*12 Angry Men (1957)*
Definitely one of the best films I've ever seen. It's a courtroom drama where a 12-man jury deliberates over whether to send an accused murderer to his execution. A lone jury member thinks he's not guilty and slowly begins to win over the other eleven, who find jury duty to be a mere inconvenience, and want to simply agree to send the suspect to his death so they can get home and watch the baseball games or whatever. It's a very powerful film with great acting from all twelve guys, and especially Henry Fonda.

*The Matrix (1999)*
An enjoyable film with some really intriguing plot elements, but I couldn't really see what makes this film stand out from other standard action/adventure flicks. It's one of the highest-rated films on IMDB (top 20 I believe), and I couldn't figure out why. It was nice, but perhaps it will take a second viewing to find out what makes it click.


----------



## bharbeke

The Matrix stands out for a few reasons. One is the effects work, including, but not limited to, the bullet-time effect. Another is its sense of style. Every one of Morpheus' crew and the agents in the Matrix has a distinctive outfit and eyewear.

Mostly, it brought a lot of philosophical concepts into the American action movie realm, particularly from Eastern countries.

I would recommend watching the two sequels, too. They get mixed reviews, and some of the criticism is justified, but they contain enough compelling action and philosophy to make them worthwhile. If nothing else, the freeway scene from Reloaded deserves to be seen by any action movie fan.

12 Angry Men is another terrific movie choice.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Tchaikov6

Gordontrek said:


> *12 Angry Men (1957)*
> Definitely one of the best films I've ever seen. It's a courtroom drama where a 12-man jury deliberates over whether to send an accused murderer to his execution. A lone jury member thinks he's not guilty and slowly begins to win over the other eleven, who find jury duty to be a mere inconvenience, and want to simply agree to send the suspect to his death so they can get home and watch the baseball games or whatever. It's a very powerful film with great acting from all twelve guys, and especially Henry Fonda.
> 
> *The Matrix (1999)*
> An enjoyable film with some really intriguing plot elements, but I couldn't really see what makes this film stand out from other standard action/adventure flicks. It's one of the highest-rated films on IMDB (top 20 I believe), and I couldn't figure out why. It was nice, but perhaps it will take a second viewing to find out what makes it click.


I'd call 12 Angry Men one of the top ten best films ever made. Great actors, great camera shots, great director, great script, great story. Everything is near perfect in that movie, and such powerful messages too.

The Matrix isn't nearly as good, but I'd still put it in the top five best action movies of all time, and top ten best sci-fi movies.


----------



## Tchaikov6

I did just see National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation, and liked it fairly well. It was no masterpiece, but a good Christmas movie, pretty funny too.


----------



## YTS

Bumblebee in theatres. The best Transformers movie so far.


----------



## th123

In Vietnam in 1970, Captain Willard (Martin Sheen) takes a perilous and increasingly hallucinatory journey upriver to find and terminate Colonel Kurtz (Marlon Brando), a once-promising officer who has reportedly gone completely mad. In the company of a Navy patrol boat filled with street-smart kids, a surfing-obsessed Air Cavalry officer (Robert Duvall), and a crazed freelance photographer (Dennis Hopper), Willard travels further and further into the heart of darkness.


----------



## Rogerx

5 stars for script and acting.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Ingélou

Pass the Kleenex. It's Christmas Eve & we've just been watching _It's a Wonderful Life_.


----------



## Gordontrek

*Outlaw King (2018)*









Netflix's new epic about Robert the Bruce, who led the Scottish rebellion against England in the 14th century after the death of William Wallace.
Critical reaction to this has been kind of mixed, but I thought it was a worthy effort. Pretty well directed and produced, with some nice acting from Chris Pine and the rest of the cast. I thought the writing was below-average, which is perhaps the critical hangup. It tries too hard to be Braveheart, I think; or rather, tries too hard to be unique from Braveheart, it's actually kind of hard to tell which. The battle scenes, though, were pretty amazing. Very gritty and intense. 
Actually, now that I think of it, it would be very interesting to watch Braveheart and Outlaw King back to back. The latter is basically a historical sequel to the former- William Wallace and Robert the Bruce.


----------



## Rogerx

Going back in time somewhat.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched James Cameron's "Avatar":


----------



## Rogerx

Great acting by Dev Patel.


----------



## Vronsky

Outland (1981)
Directed by: Peter Hyams
Starring: Sean Connery


----------



## bharbeke

Vronsky, how did you like Outland? That's one Connery movie that has escaped my notice completely until now.


----------



## Vronsky

bharbeke said:


> Vronsky, how did you like Outland? That's one Connery movie that has escaped my notice completely until now.


Average at best. The drama isn't that intriguing (the main thing (spoiler alert: the illicit drug) that causes the intrigue in the film is not convincing at all, IMO), the story is weak, not a serviceable thriller. I like the idea of the setup, but not the final product.

I would compare it with some of the action-thrillers that Stallone did later in his career, weak story and a lot of violence.


----------



## Red Terror

th123 said:


> View attachment 110908
> 
> 
> In Vietnam in 1970, Captain Willard (Martin Sheen) takes a perilous and increasingly hallucinatory journey upriver to find and terminate Colonel Kurtz (Marlon Brando), a once-promising officer who has reportedly gone completely mad. In the company of a Navy patrol boat filled with street-smart kids, a surfing-obsessed Air Cavalry officer (Robert Duvall), and a crazed freelance photographer (Dennis Hopper), Willard travels further and further into the heart of darkness.


Meh. The book is better.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## bharbeke

*Sense and Sensibility (1995)*

This is a delightful movie, and I say that as someone who ordinarily dislikes stories set in 18th-19th century England. The writing, acting, directing, and all the other departments are completely on point here. I'm going through the commentaries now, and finding out what was changed/added from the book is fascinating. My respect for Emma Thompson has grown considerably.

Hugh Grant is an actor who can be brilliant or terrible in my eyes, depending on the movie. His performance here is right up there with About a Boy and Two Weeks Notice, and it definitely helped cement his star status after Four Weddings and a Funeral.

If I were in Marianne's shoes, I would have immediately asked Colonel Brandon (Alan Rickman's character) if he could read to me every day. That man's voice was a treasure.

The writing and acting for Fanny make her completely despicable in an extremely short space of time, so well done!


----------



## Rogerx

Sill in a nostalgic mood.


----------



## eljr

This chaotic biopic jumps all over the place but still fails to manifest a pulse. Full review
Peter Travers
Rolling Stone
Travolta clearly put in great effort to play John "Gotti", but he's stuck in an incomprehensible mess of a movie that was shot like a clueless knockoff of a Martin Scorsese gangster epic. Full review
Jeffrey M. Anderson
Common Sense Media
The long-gestating crime drama "Gotti" is a dismal mess in which the director Kevin Connolly has come up with the wrong answers to the question "What would Martin Scorsese do?" Full review
Glenn Kenny
The NYTimes


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> This chaotic biopic jumps all over the place but still fails to manifest a pulse. Full review
> Peter Travers
> Rolling Stone
> Travolta clearly put in great effort to play John "Gotti", but he's stuck in an incomprehensible mess of a movie that was shot like a clueless knockoff of a Martin Scorsese gangster epic. Full review
> Jeffrey M. Anderson
> Common Sense Media
> The long-gestating crime drama "Gotti" is *a dismal mess in which the director Kevin Connolly has come up with the wrong answers to the question "What would Martin Scorsese do?*" Full review
> Glenn Kenny
> The NYTimes


That's really harsh! Ouch!


----------



## Vronsky

Night Moves (1975)
Directed by: Arthur Penn
Starring: Gene Hackman & Susan Clark


----------



## Red Terror

KenOC said:


> _Apocalypto_, a Mel Gibson movie from 2006 that is quite remarkable, one way or the other. From a review:
> 
> "Damn if the movie, through Mel's sheer determination, doesn't almost turn from a fight-n-flight gore fest into a moving meditation on a civilisation in the throes of decline. Almost."
> 
> Critics rated this movie all the way from the worst of the year to the best of the year. Few were indifferent.


Cinematography was first rate. Direction? [email protected]čk!ng awful.


----------



## Vronsky

Quo Vadis (1951)
Directed by: Mervyn LeRoy
Starring: Robert Taylor, Deborah Kerr, Leo Genn & Peter Ustinov


----------



## Rogerx

Entertaining till the clock stroke twelve.


----------



## Guest

One of the worst movies I've seen in a while. Terrible acting, writing, directing, plus it's unoriginal and just pointless.


----------



## Steerpike

bharbeke said:


> Vronsky, how did you like Outland? That's one Connery movie that has escaped my notice completely until now.


It's a sci-fi take on 'High Noon'. Undemanding fare, but enjoyable enough.


----------



## Rogerx

Great acting by Berger and Schneider.


----------



## Vronsky

Encounters at the End of the World (2007)
Directed by: Werner Herzog


----------



## bharbeke

Steerpike said:


> It's a sci-fi take on 'High Noon'. Undemanding fare, but enjoyable enough.


I'll add it to my list. I loved High Noon. Even if it's not great, Connery and Jerry Goldsmith are always positives for a movie in my book.


----------



## Gordontrek

*The Right Stuff (1983)*










If you haven't yet seen this flick you're missing out! It's a drama about the first American astronauts (the Mercury 7 group) and shows their transition from military test pilot careers to the astronaut corps. The actors did an absolutely superb job portraying the cockiness and braggadocio of those seven guys, especially Dennis Quaid as Gordon Cooper and Ed Harris as John Glenn. It's a long movie, over 3 hours, and the pacing drags in some places, but it's highly entertaining.


----------



## Vronsky

Cobra Verde (1987)
Directed by: Werner Herzog
Starring: Klaus Kinski & José Lewgoy


----------



## Rogerx

Torn Curtain.
Torn Curtain is a 1966 American political thriller film directed by Alfred Hitchcock and starring Paul Newman and Julie Andrews.


----------



## KenOC

My wife's watching "Immortal Beloved" again on DVD. I like Beethoven well enough, but obviously I've retreated to my office where I'm pecking away at the computer...


----------



## Rogerx

Fascinating world back then.


----------



## Guest

Dreadful. That's the last time I go by what "critics" say about a movie. It seemed utterly pointless to me and lacked a good narrative structure.


----------



## joen_cph

_Transformers - Age of Extinction_ (2014)

Unusually poor, and objectively speaking waaaay too much a waste of time. Not for adults - neither the plot, characters, dialogues, or the acting. I'm puzzled that Mark Wahlberg, who is a decent actor, chose to participate as a protagonist in this exploitive mess ... but obviously there's quite a bit of income involved in it too.


----------



## Vronsky

Michael Bay made a huge amount of money with the Transformers film series. He's third on the list of all-time highest-grossing film directors. Only Steven Spielberg & Peter Jackson are more successful.


----------



## bharbeke

Ant-Man and the Wasp (2018)

I enjoyed the first movie a little more, but this is still solid entertainment. The characters are ones I want to spend time with, Fishburne was a great addition to the cast, and the heart and humor help keep the action grounded.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## joen_cph

*The Quiller Memorandum* (1966, in colour. With George Segal, Alec Guiness, Max von Sydow, Robert Hardy, Senta Berger, etc.)

*The Spy Who Came From The Cold *(1965, in black and white, With Richard Burton, Claire Bloom, etc.)

A big difference in the qualities and interest of these movies, IMHO; the first often left me rather frustratingly bored, the second is a dark masterpiece.


----------



## Rogerx

Stan & Ollie , the real story.
We saw it in the cinema, very moving.


----------



## JW3

Last movie I watched was *Replicas*. Didn't think much of the movie before going but pleasantly surprised with it. Keanu Reeves was great in it and the story was equally amazing. Would definitely recommend if you like movies!


----------



## Rogerx

Great art work.


----------



## eljr

3/5


----------



## Guest

_The Favourite_

A movie about the rivalry between two women seeking the favours of Queen Anne.

View attachment 111614


Not one of our better known monarchs, so most viewers might be surprised about her story.

Perhaps its billing as a comedy might surprise too, as the humour is black and constantly undermined by the darker themes, especially the sadness of Anne herself. I was absorbed, and Olivia Colman stood out among the three excellent female leads, but I'm not sure I was "entertained".


----------



## david johnson

Yesterday I enjoyed "April 9th". The movie is about the day Nazis invaded Denmark in 1940. The Danish and Norwegian films/movies I sometimes see have all been very well done.


----------



## eljr

Kontrapunctus said:


> One of the worst movies I've seen in a while. Terrible acting, writing, directing, plus it's unoriginal and just pointless.


So.... would you recommend it? :lol:


----------



## Guest

This was good but I liked Bryan Cranston in _LBJ: All the Way_ more.


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5580390/

4 stars


----------



## DeepR

*Mortal Engines*

The CGI is among the most amazing I have ever seen. 
As for the rest of the movie: don't bother. Only watch on a lazy sunday afternoon, maybe....


----------



## Vronsky

1408 (2007)
Directed by: Mikael Håfström
Starring: John Cusack & Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Vronsky

Brexit: The Uncivil War (2019)
Directed by: Toby Haynes
Starring: Benedict Cumberbatch, Rory Kinnear & John Heffernan


----------



## Rogerx

Roma; 5 Stars.
https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roma_(2018)
It's in black and white but the first minute watching makes you forget that .


----------



## Vronsky

Biutiful (2010)
Directed by: Alejandro González Iñárritu
Starring: Javier Bardem, Luo Jin & Maricel Álvarez


----------



## Rogerx

45 years

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3544082/
I give it 4/5 stars


----------



## Guest

Just out of the cinema from watching _Stan and Ollie_.

Very well done. Charming, touching, funny. Great work by all four leads.

Now have to watch _The Music Box, County Hospital, Way Out West_...


----------



## Vronsky

Pickpocket (1959)
Directed by: Robert Bresson
Starring: Martin LaSalle


----------



## Gordontrek

The Dirty Dozen (1967)









Thoroughly enjoyed this flick. It's a somewhat-true story about a U.S. army major who recruits twelve court-martialed soldiers facing either execution or life sentences and trains them into an elite unit for a covert operation behind enemy lines. A wonderful cast featuring Lee Marvin, Ernest Borgnine, John Cassavetes, Telly Savalas, Donald Sutherland, and even NFL star Jim Brown.


----------



## Rogerx

Very strong acting by Pitt and Freeman


----------



## realdealblues

*The Harder The Fall (1956)*








Started my gal on Humphrey Bogart a while back so I've been showing her all of his films as she requests to watch one. We watched this one the other night. Bogart is still one of my favorite actors.


----------



## eljr

What a ridiculous movie.

5/10


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> Roma; 5 Stars.
> https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roma_(2018)
> It's in black and white but the first minute watching makes you forget that .


Oscar contender!!!!!!!!


----------



## Red Terror

joen_cph said:


> *The Quiller Memorandum* (1966, in colour. With George Segal, Alec Guiness, Max von Sydow, Robert Hardy, Senta Berger, etc.)
> 
> *The Spy Who Came From The Cold *(1965, in black and white, With Richard Burton, Claire Bloom, etc.)
> 
> A big difference in the qualities and interest of these movies, IMHO; the first often left me rather frustratingly bored, the second is a dark masterpiece.
> 
> View attachment 111512
> 
> 
> View attachment 111513


Book was better.


----------



## Merl

Had to watch this to see what all the fuss / hating was about. Halfway thru and up to now its very silly. Will let you know what I think later. Lol


----------



## Merl

Merl said:


> Had to watch this to see what all the fuss / hating was about. Halfway thru and up to now its very silly. Will let you know what I think later. Lol
> 
> View attachment 111987


 Finished watching it now. What a stupid film. Stupid story, plot holes you could drive a bus through and every tired cliché you could imagine. Absolute garbage.


----------



## Zofia

Das siebente Siegel - Ingmar Bergman


----------



## Zofia

Merl said:


> Had to watch this to see what all the fuss / hating was about. Halfway thru and up to now its very silly. Will let you know what I think later. Lol
> 
> View attachment 111987


Is it very bad? I am told it is good.


----------



## Luchesi

Zofia said:


> Is it very bad? I am told it is good.


Here's a harsh but helpful review of it. It's full of spoilers so I surely won't want to spend the time on this philosophical piece.


----------



## Guest

Very good--quite intense at times.


----------



## Rogerx

Never seen it before, now it was on public broadcast.


----------



## Vronsky

Man of Iron/Człowiek z żelaza (1981)
Directed by: Andrzej Wajda
Starring: Jerzy Radziwiłowicz & Krystyna Janda


----------



## DeepR

*Sully (2016)*

Starring Tom Hanks. Directed by Clint Eastwood.
Down to earth movie about the captain who landed his airplane on the Hudson river. A good watch.


----------



## Zofia

Mother and I will watch our favourite Disney film tonight to cheer her up.


----------



## Jacck

*Le roi danse (2000)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0244173/
a movie about Lully at the court of Louis XIV.


----------



## Rogerx

The Thomas Crown Affair.
Good but a bit dated.


----------



## Zofia

*







The Big Sleep - 1946​*


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Best movie I have seen in a while.


----------



## Vronsky

I watched _Blood Work_ & _Gran Torino_ directed by Clint Eastwood. _Blood Work_ was a poor film in every way, but _Gran Torino_ was interesting, Eastwood performed brilliantly in his role in _Gran Torino_.


----------



## Jacck

*Tous les matins du monde*
a historic biographical movie about Sainte-Colombe, a baroque viola da gamba player
the only downside is Depardieu, whom I can't stand, since he bacame a tool of putinist propaganda


----------



## bharbeke

Brazil just got a lot more interesting to me. I knew Gilliam directed it, but having Pryce and De Niro as lead actors is not something I knew. I love Jonathan Pryce's work.

I saw The Last Starfighter. It's a decent diversion but not much more than that.


----------



## Jacck

*Se, jie (2007)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0808357/
in a romantic mood today, especially with the beautiful Desplat soundtrack


----------



## Zofia

*Criterion*

















Just received this email...​


----------



## Zofia

Béla Tarr - Werckmeister Harmonies

From the book The Melancholy of Resistance - László Krasznahorkai

Recommend both


----------



## Rogerx

Children of a Lesser God.

Another one I missed, great story.


----------



## Zofia

Church was great chilling with my bunny waiting for my friend. He’s coming over with Eyes Wide Shut says it will blow the mind.


----------



## Jacck

*Faa yeung nin wa (2000)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118694/
this might be my absolute favorite romantic movie. It is painfully realistic without the emotional blackmail of movies such as A Moment to Remember, Sweet November, etc.


----------



## Zofia

Friend and I watched the Eyes Wide Shut nit the best movie but he like to tease me with cult movies. I did like to notice the symbolisms.

He also brought me a movie gift from the UK bought with eBay. Happy I was missing this film in my collection.

Andrei Rublev - 1969


----------



## Vronsky

Angel Heart (1987)
Directed by: Alan Parker
Starring: Mickey Rourke & Robert De Niro

A bit odd to see Robert De Niro playing Lucifer. I'm interested to see who were the other actors on the shortlist as candidates for that role...


----------



## RockyIII

Yesterday I watched _The Nutcracker and the Four Realms_. It is very good but quite different from what I expected, and of course it features the wonderful ballet music by Tchaikovsky.

Today I watched _Schindler's List_. It is a moving story of a dark and sad time in history, but it includes some great John Adams music, performed in part by Itzhak Perlman.


----------



## MattB

Vronsky said:


> Angel Heart (1987)
> Directed by: Alan Parker
> Starring: Mickey Rourke & Robert De Niro
> 
> A bit odd to see Robert De Niro playing Lucifer. I'm interested to see who were the other actors on the shortlist as candidates for that role...


Loved the movie and especially the soundtrack.


----------



## Rogerx

The Death of Stalin (2017)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4686844/
Very good, 4 stars


----------



## Guest

Only just released over here, _Green Book_. Very enjoyable, if only mildly thought-provoking.

Here's a poor review.

https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...peter-farrelly-viggo-mortensen-mahershala-ali


----------



## Zofia

MacLeod said:


> Only just released over here, _Green Book_. Very enjoyable, if only mildly thought-provoking.
> 
> Here's a poor review.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...peter-farrelly-viggo-mortensen-mahershala-ali


From what little I have seen of your posts no doubt you could make the better review than the Guardian. Not a totally worthless better but it has some very strange people writing for it.


----------



## Jacck

about 3 days too late, but I am going to watch the Groundhog Day tonight. One of my all time favorite movies. 
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107048/


----------



## DavidA

MacLeod said:


> Only just released over here, _Green Book_. Very enjoyable, if only mildly thought-provoking.
> 
> Here's a poor review.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...peter-farrelly-viggo-mortensen-mahershala-ali


What do you expect forth Guardian? Yes the film is enjoyable though told from the white man's perspective. But then Driving Miss Daisy was told from the black man's perspective and I didn't notice the Guardian whinging about that!


----------



## DavidA

Rogerx said:


> The Death of Stalin (2017)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4686844/
> Very good, 4 stars


This is utterly hilarious. Just a send up of the goonies thugs who ran the Soviet system. But in addition it indicates the absolute terror people lived under, even those in leadership. This is an amusing review of it from history buffs. It does contain some spoilers though:


----------



## Jacck

DavidA said:


> This is utterly hilarious. Just a send up of the goonies thugs who ran the Soviet system. But in addition it indicates the absolute terror people lived under, even those in leadership. This is an amusing review of it from history buffs. It does contain some spoilers though:


I have seen the movie (The Death of Stalin) a couple of months ago. It was OK, mildly funny, there were some good moments, overall it wasn't great (6/10). There is a much better satire of the whole Soviet state (or the current Russian state)
Durak (2014)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3560686/
this shows the real russian problem. Any honest man trying to fix things in Russia gets crushed by the corrupt system.


----------



## RockyIII

RockyIII said:


> Today I watched _Schindler's List_. It is a moving story of a dark and sad time in history, but it includes some great John Adams music, performed in part by Itzhak Perlman.


Sheesh. That should be John Williams.


----------



## DavidA

Jacck said:


> I have seen the movie (The Death of Stalin) a couple of months ago. It was OK, mildly funny, there were some good moments, overall it wasn't great (6/10). There is a much better satire of the whole Soviet state (or the current Russian state)
> Durak (2014)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3560686/
> this shows the real russian problem. Any honest man trying to fix things in Russia gets crushed by the corrupt system.


It wasn't a corrupt system that crushed him - it was wicked people!


----------



## Flamme




----------



## realdealblues

*The Predator (2018)*









Was interested to see this one when I first read about it, but apparently they did a 180 from what I first read. Pretty mindless...


----------



## Red Terror

Zofia said:


> Friend and I watched the Eyes Wide Shut nit the best movie but he like to tease me with cult movies. I did like to notice the symbolisms.
> 
> He also brought me a movie gift from the UK bought with eBay. Happy I was missing this film in my collection.
> 
> Andrei Rublev - 1969
> 
> View attachment 112511


Among my all time favorite films. I recommend 'Stalker' as well.


----------



## Zofia

Red Terror said:


> Among my all time favorite films. I recommend 'Stalker' as well.


Nice! I have all of his films on disc now waited long time for the Blu-rays but worth it. Mirror is also great watch.


----------



## Joe B

realdealblues said:


> *The Predator (2018)*
> 
> View attachment 112630
> 
> 
> Was interested to see this one when I first read about it, but apparently they did a 180 from what I first read. Pretty mindless...


This is one of those discs I'll purchase when I see it in a bin somewhere for a few dollars. Pretty hard to make a sequel of any worth considering the cast from the first movie.
[I don't know if I've posted this before on this site, but I saw the original "Predator" on opening night in Groton, CT. The front right of the movie theater was filled with US Marines from the submarine base in Groton. When the Carl Weather's character first see's the Predator in a tree and stairs dumbfoundedly at it, all of the Marines, about 25-30 of them, started screaming "SHOOT!!" at the top of their lungs. True empathy and audience participation. My brother and I were cracking up.]


----------



## Zofia

Joe B said:


> When the Carl Weather's character first see's the Predator in a tree and stairs dumbfoundedly at it, all of the Marines, about 25-30 of them, started screaming "SHOOT!!" at the top of their lungs. True empathy and audience participation. My brother and I were cracking up.]


This is much cool! I like this movie but I think all others are pretty bad. After how many years 30? They are still making money from the good first film same with Alien but I do think the original sequels were better than modern one.






After my bath last night Mother and I fell into sleep in my bed watching Singing in the Rain. Poor Papa night alone :lol:


----------



## Jacck

*Marie Antoinette (2006)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0422720/
by far the best thing about the movie were the gorgeous costumes and the splendour and luxury of the Versailles. The story was not so great and I was a little bored during the movie, but was certainly worth seeing because of the costumes. It had to be terrible to live in this society of hypocritical aristrocats and hochstaplers, bound by countless unspoken rules and social norms. Kind of like living in a golden cage.
and the soundtrack? I would excpect some Lully or Rameau and instead got some electric guitars 
5/10


----------



## DavidA

How to train your dragon.

Brilliant animation but think kids will be bored by the story


----------



## RockyIII

I watched _The Girl in the Spider's Web_ this evening. Now I want to see _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_.


----------



## Joe B

RockyIII said:


> I watched _The Girl in the Spider's Web_ this evening. Now I want to see _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_.


I've seen "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" and want to see "The Girl in the Spider's Web"!


----------



## Guest

_Mary Poppins Returns_

Well, fun enough I suppose. In trying to stick so close to the original, it might have offered up the same magic to 5 year olds that I felt back in '64, but without a 5 yr old to ask, my wife and I were slightly underwhelmed. There were several moments when I felt the kind of nostalgia that was part of its intent, but more often I wanted something more modern, fresh - not so laboured or overcomplicated.

Blunt was fine as Poppins, but seemed somehow not to be at the centre of the movie. As for Ben Whishaw, he's too gloomy a Dad, and it didn't help that we'd only recently seen him playing Norman Scott in _A Very English Scandal_.

In fact, the only interesting message I took away from the evening came from the Skoda ad with Paloma Faith!


----------



## Zofia

MacLeod said:


> _Mary Poppins Returns_
> 
> Well, fun enough I suppose. In trying to stick so close to the original, it might have offered up the same magic to 5 year olds that I felt back in '64, but without a 5 yr old to ask, my wife and I were slightly underwhelmed. There were several moments when I felt the kind of nostalgia that was part of its intent, but more often I wanted something more modern, fresh - not so laboured or overcomplicated.
> 
> Blunt was fine as Poppins, but seemed somehow not to be at the centre of the movie. As for Ben Whishaw, he's too gloomy a Dad, and it didn't help that we'd only recently seen him playing Norman Scott in _A Very English Scandal_.
> 
> In fact, the only interesting message I took away from the evening came from the Skoda ad with Paloma Faith!


I'm not look forward to this one myself









Friend and I watched this again I ended up sleeping but was still good boy hugs = best hugs ^^


----------



## Vronsky

In the Heat of the Night (1967)
Directed by: Norman Jewison
Starring: Sidney Poitier & Rod Steiger


----------



## DavidA

The new Shakespeare movie, 'All is True' Hopeless!


----------



## Rogerx

The Nile Hilton Incident (2017)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5540188/

3 stars


----------



## Vronsky

I Know Where I'm Going! (1945)
Directed by: Michael Powell & Emeric Pressburger
Starring: Wendy Hiller & Roger Livesey


----------



## Zofia

Love it really wish for them not to ruin it with live action movie ​


----------



## Guest

RockyIII said:


> I watched _The Girl in the Spider's Web_ this evening. Now I want to see _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_.


I recommend the original Swedish version first--Noomi Rapace is perfect as Lisbeth. The US version is surprisingly good and unflinching in the portrayal of some ugly scenes, though.


----------



## Templeton

I was surprised at how good this was. A wonderful, understated lead performance from Colin Firth and as moving an account of loss and grief as I can recall in any recent film. Highly recommended.


----------



## Jacck

Templeton said:


> View attachment 112853
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how good this was. A wonderful, understated lead performance from Colin Firth and as moving an account of loss and grief as I can recall in any recent film. Highly recommended.


yes, a very good movie. The other movie by Tom Ford - Nocturnal Animals - is very good too.


----------



## Templeton

Jacck said:


> yes, a very good movie. The other movie by Tom Ford - Nocturnal Animals - is very good too.


Thanks, will check it out.


----------



## DavidA

MacLeod said:


> _Mary Poppins Returns_
> 
> Well, fun enough I suppose. In trying to stick so close to the original, it might have offered up the same magic to 5 year olds that I felt back in '64, but without a 5 yr old to ask, my wife and I were slightly underwhelmed. There were several moments when I felt the kind of nostalgia that was part of its intent, but more often I wanted something more modern, fresh - not so laboured or overcomplicated.
> 
> Blunt was fine as Poppins, but seemed somehow not to be at the centre of the movie. As for Ben Whishaw, he's too gloomy a Dad, and it didn't help that we'd only recently seen him playing Norman Scott in _A Very English Scandal_.
> 
> In fact, the only interesting message I took away from the evening came from the Skoda ad with Paloma Faith!


Yes felt the same. In spite of the bright reviews it was pretty underwhelming. One of the problems is that the actually songs are totally unmemorable. In addition, the themes were generally too adult. My grandchildren were bored which is not a good sign when the film is made for kids.


----------



## joen_cph

*Independence Day (1996).*

In spite of some impressive effects, I keep being irritated by this one. I understand that it is also meant to be somewhat cartoonish and detached in style, but the amount of obviously imbecile characters, very childish psychology even among decision-makers, failed wittiness, and the thick plots generally, just make the whole thing overall unsatisfying, underestimating its adult audience.







all


----------



## Vronsky

The Anderson Tapes (1971)
Directed by: Sidney Lumet
Starring: Sean Connery, Dyan Cannon, Martin Balsam & Alan King


----------



## Jacck

*The Medusa Touch (1978)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0077921/
a supernatural horror/thriller. One of the best of its kind. Superb and intelligent plot, great acting
10/10


----------



## Rogerx

Stunning!!


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> Roma; 5 Stars.
> https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roma_(2018)
> It's in black and white but the first minute watching makes you forget that .


Great seeing it win the BAFTA for best film.


----------



## Roger Knox

_Cold War_ directed by Pawel Pawlikowski gives an evocative portrayal of post-war World War Two Poland and inter-connections of music, politics, emigration, and personal relationships. It is insightful and moving, but not despairing. Three 2019 Oscar nominations: Best Foreign Language Film, Best Cinematography, Best Director. Several genres of music, all well done, whose variety is a part of the story that musically knowledgeable audiences will appreciate especially.


----------



## ldiat

THE EQUALIZER 2


----------



## Vronsky

Princess Mononoke (1997)
Directed by: Hayao Miyazaki


----------



## MattB

Rogerx said:


> The Death of Stalin (2017)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4686844/
> Very good, 4 stars


Just watched it this afternoon. Brilliant.


----------



## Jacck

*Brother Sun, Sister Moon (1972)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0069824/
the movie was quite good, 8/10
I liked the depiction of the medieval life, the costumes and that it was quite faithful to actual historical facts known about the life of St. Francis of Assisi and the ending with the pope in Rome was nice. On the other hand I think that the actor playing St. Francis was a little overacting and the character that he portrayed seemed like some naive fool walking with his head in the clouds.
and it has a good soundtrack by Riz Ortolani


----------



## Guest

ldiat said:


> THE EQUALIZER 2


Why does Denzel Washington always look like he's sucking on a boiled sweet in each cheek?


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Pat Fairlea

At the cinema, _The Favourite_. Utterly brilliant, some very funny moments, but ultimately a very sad movie. Olivia Colman deserves every award and bit of praise that comes her way.

At home, _Calvary_. A tough watch, bleak as they come, with a superb central performance (as ever) from Brendan Gleason.

It's difficult to imagine two more contrasting movies, frankly!


----------



## Rogerx

The book is 5 times better, that endless dialogues


----------



## DavidA

Instant Family

Very entertaining!


----------



## Zofia

Vronsky said:


> Princess Mononoke (1997)
> Directed by: Hayao Miyazaki


Mastperice in my top 3 of all time!


----------



## Zofia

Unpopular opinion with my friends but Old Disney > New Disney​


----------



## bharbeke

Flamme, do you like the theme song to Attack of the Killer Tomatoes? I see Gordon Goodwin was part of the music team, so that may explain the high quality and catchiness of the tune.



Zofia said:


> Unpopular opinion with my friends but Old Disney > New Disney​


I'd say that Disney from every era has movies of varying quality. Hunchback is one of the high points of their animated catalogue, although I don't wish to call it old before it turns 25.


----------



## Zofia

bharbeke said:


> Flamme, do you like the theme song to Attack of the Killer Tomatoes? I see Gordon Goodwin was part of the music team, so that may explain the high quality and catchiness of the tune.
> 
> I'd say that Disney from every era has movies of varying quality. Hunchback is one of the high points of their animated catalogue, although I don't wish to call it old before it turns 25.


By Old vs New I mean Hand Animated vs CGI pixar style


----------



## Tchaikov6

Pulp Fiction...

Well, what can I say, it's so far my favorite movie ever made... just so brilliant, delightful, memorable. My rating was 9.5/10.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Black Panther. I enjoyed it and my wife felt it could have more of a story to tell...


----------



## bharbeke

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Black Panther. I enjoyed it and my wife felt it could have more of a story to tell...


They're making another one, so maybe your wife will get what she's hoping for.


----------



## Albert Berry

My wife and I just watched Adrift based on a true story of a woman who survived 41 days drifting in the Pacific after a hurricane demised the boat. We both found it a very good story, and well shot.


----------



## Rogerx

Great acting by Gosling and Williams.
4 stars


----------



## KarlHeinz

Jacob's Ladder. Absolutely terrifying but awesome.
7.8/10


----------



## Joe B

Just got through watching Ridley Scott's "Alien Covenant". Talk about adrenal overload!


----------



## Jacck

Joe B said:


> Just got through watching Ridley Scott's "Alien Covenant". Talk about adrenal overload!


I loved the original Prometheus. It was mysterious, had great soundtrack, showed great promise. There were a couple of really dumb things in the movie - the crew of the ship were morons who ran without protective suit on an alien planet etc, but I could forgive that. The Alien Covenant, however, was a massive dissappointement for me. So much that I lost faith and interest in the franchise. The focus was shifted from the mysterious Engineers and xenomorphs to the silly robot David and it is explained that David wiped out the whole civilization of the Engineers and created the xenomorphs. Aren't there anymore good screenwriters in Hollywood? The films they have been producing in the last years are so incredibly vacuous.


----------



## Jacck

*Atanarjuat (2001)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0285441/

The first movie made by Inuits about Inuits. A totally exotic movie for me, it takes place at Igloolik somewhere in Nunavut (a Canadian province). It has a relatively good story about an Inuit legend, but the most interesting thing about the movie is that it offers as glimpse into the Inuit way of life. The movie is slow and too long (almost 3 hours), there are only some 20 actors with funny Inuit names. I am unsure what rating to give to it. It was not as good as the excellent Himalaya, but it was pretty good. 8/10

now watching the BBC miniseries
*Earth's Great Rivers 2019* - Mississippi, Nile, Amazon
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9541980/


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Guest

_Vertigo_

Well, absorbing enough, but I'm not sure why it's considered one of the greatest of all time. Perhaps it's because James Stewart plays a controlling, abusing ex cop whose excuses are his obsession with Kim Novak, and his guilt about the death of a colleague. Not exactly his usual type.

https://www.bfi.org.uk/news-opinion...lms-all-time/vertigo-hitchcock-new-number-one


----------



## RockyIII

I finished watching the new _Robin Hood_ movie this afternoon. Right afterwards, I got in my car to run some errands, turned on the Symphony Hall channel on SiriusXM, and they were playing Doreen Carwithen's _Men of Sherwood Forest Overture_. That was quite a coincidence, or perhaps it was a sign that I need to take up archery, look for a woman named Marian, or something. Heh.


----------



## ldiat

Flamme said:


>


is the movie any thing like the "Killer Donuts"??:lol:


----------



## RockyIII

This evening, I watched _Can You Ever Forgive Me?_ It stars Melissa McCarthy in a different sort of role than she usually plays, and I really liked it.


----------



## Rogerx

Intriguing acting, 4 stars


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## Guest

_Score _(2016)

View attachment 113504


Entertaining enough, but all seemed a bit rushed, as if we were in some kind of hurry to get to Hans Zimmer's slot. It quoted lots of great movies, offered some insights into how a score is put together, and spoke to some interesting composers. But it didn't do enough for me to trace the history or give enough detail of where composers get their "inspiration". No musicologist on hand to explain, for example, whether Danny Elfman's recollection from Herrmann that "the only rule is there are no rules" was actually reflected in his music.

Seems Roger and I are on the same page on this one 
https://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/score-a-film-music-documentary-2017


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Granate

How to Train Your Dragon 3 - The Hidden World

I didn't like any of the film posters, I didn't like the initial concept of the script, I refused to watch any trailer or anything to do about it until the day I could watch it in a theatre in English version.

AND IT PAYED OFF!!!!! 

I'm so happy, so bewildered that everything, even the characters, the jokes, the storytelling flowed as perfectly as the first film. I laughed, I had goosebumps, I was fascinated with the animation, I rolled my eyes several times, I didn't cry with the ending... I felt things! It was the crown of a trilogy that changed my whole life, to become who I am, to be a keen walker, explorer, music listener, frustrated script-writer, graphic-designer-in-the-making.

I'm fascinated. I had very low expectations. Maybe only the first film would be the treasure of my life, but with this third one I'm ready to buy a limited phisical dvd edition of the franchise to proudly show in my room.

(Ingélou, I know you hated the second How To Train Your Dragon film and I agree in many things (except liking Stoick). Give a try to this one with whoever you want).

Non-fans may just find it entertaining and more or less well-delivered.


----------



## Rogerx

You Will Meet A Tall Dark Stranger .
Reasonable 3 stars


----------



## Bulldog

Watched "Rosa" a couple of nights ago - cinematography was good, all else poor.


----------



## Guest

Bulldog said:


> Watched "Rosa" a couple of nights ago - cinematography was good, all else poor.


Roma ?


----------



## Vronsky

The Godfather I & II (1972/1974)
Directed by: Francis Ford Coppola
Starring: Al Pacino, Marlon Brando, James Caan, Robert Duvall


----------



## Rogerx

Miss Marple - 4.50 From Paddington


----------



## Rogerx

The Day of the Jackal.
Breathless viewing.


----------



## Barbebleu

Hotel Transylvania 3 (with my four year old grand-daughter). Brilliant.


----------



## Jacck

Color of Night (1994)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0109456/
6.5/10
a romantic thriller with Bruce Willis, that I somehow missed in the 1990's


----------



## Jacck

*Altered States (1980)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080360/
9/10 ... better than I thought it would be. But the topic of the movie was close to me
_"It's the late 1960's. Just for a lark, graduate student Eddie Jessup, known for being unconventional, brilliant and slightly mad, conducts experiments with an isolation chamber, using himself as the subject. His experiences in the chamber cause him to hallucinate, much of the imagery being religious-based despite he not being a religious man. Seven years later, he is a respected full professor in the Harvard Medical School. Believing he has lost his edge and has fallen into an unwanted state of respectability, Eddie decides to resume his work with sensory deprivation, this time using hallucinogens, specifically untested ones used in mystical Mexican rituals, to enhance the experience of being in the isolation tank. After initial tests, he claims he entered an alternate physical and mental state. Although unbelieving of Eddie's claims, his colleagues Arthur Rosenberg and Mason Parrish, as well as Eddie's wife, Emily, who is in her own right a respected academic, are concerned for ..."_

also, there is a cool atonal soundtrack by John Corigliano


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Marguerite_ (2015).

Quirkily comedic but ultimately sad story set in Paris, 1920. A wealthy woman wants to realise her dream of singing operatic arias in front of a full house despite the fact that it's obvious she has no talent at all. Marguerite hires a debt-ridden over-the-hill tenor as her voice trainer who barely puts up with her terrible singing but grits his teeth while offering sufficient flattery during his coaching, no doubt thinking of the fiscal rewards. In the meantime, Marguerite discovers that her titled husband is having an affair, but despite being heartbroken it makes her all the more determined to go through with her plan.

Eventually Marguerite makes the stage in an elaborate winged costume where the packed audience wince and then laugh at her efforts, thinking that it might all be a parody. Undaunted, she suddenly spots her husband and hits the right pitch, singing beautifully which stuns the audience into silence, but just as suddenly she collapses, coughing blood. Later, her retinue arrange for her to be recorded, where her singing is as awful as before. During the playback, she dies.


----------



## Rogerx

elgars ghost said:


> _Marguerite_ (2015).
> 
> Quirkily comedic but ultimately sad story set in Paris, 1920. A wealthy woman wants to realise her dream of singing operatic arias in front of a full house despite the fact that it's obvious she has no talent at all. Marguerite hires a debt-ridden over-the-hill tenor as her voice trainer who barely puts up with her terrible singing but grits his teeth while offering sufficient flattery during his coaching, no doubt thinking of the fiscal rewards. In the meantime, Marguerite discovers that her titled husband is having an affair, but despite being heartbroken it makes her all the more determined to go through with her plan.
> 
> Eventually Marguerite makes the stage in an elaborate winged costume where the packed audience wince and then laugh at her efforts, thinking that it might all be a parody. Undaunted, she suddenly spots her husband and hits the right pitch, singing beautifully which stuns the audience into silence, but just as suddenly she collapses, coughing blood. Later, her retinue arrange for her to be recorded, where her singing is as awful as before. During the playback, she dies.


Looking very interesting, thank you for sharing.


----------



## tomterry

Last film that I watched 2019 Spiderman Into The Spiderverse. It was brilliant. Animation was unique and felt very cool.

Although I would recommend Three Billboards outside ebbing missouri. It was a phenomenal movie of 2017. Call me by your name and blade runner were also amazing. The shape of water was also very good. 
But since I generally like comedy drama movies more than Romance and considering that Blade Runner 2049 felt a little bit slow and stretched. I would highly recommend 3 billboards to anyone who has not seen it.
It is sublime movie really. It also kind of teaches you something very good and teaches it directly but yet in a believable way.


----------



## DavidA

Fighting with my family - shallow biopic of female wrestler but very well done and good laugh


----------



## Rogerx

Mind games, manipulation two ingredients for this good film,


----------



## ldiat

Ralph Breaks the Internet


----------



## Vronsky

Unforgiven (1992)
Directed by: Clint Eastwood
Starring: Clint Eastwood, Gene Hackman, Morgan Freeman & Richard Harris


----------



## Guest

Vronsky said:


> Unforgiven (1992)
> Directed by: Clint Eastwood
> Starring: Clint Eastwood, Gene Hackman, Morgan Freeman & Richard Harris


What did you think? I couldn't warm to it.


----------



## Vronsky

MacLeod said:


> What did you think? I couldn't warm to it.


What I like is that the film doesn't try to justify the actions of the protagonist i.e. the absence of moralizing. It is not the typical story where the good outlaw is overcoming a corrupt sheriff and redeems himself of his past sins. The film only shows the consequences of both sides. Not my favourite film directed by Eastwood, I think _Gran Torino_ & _Mystic River_ are better, but I consider it a good film.


----------



## Rogerx

The Sense of an Ending.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sense_of_an_Ending_(film)


----------



## Jacck

*Ludwig (1973)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068883/
an excellent historic/biographical movie about Ludwig II of Bavaria ................ 9/10. The only downside is that it is too long and drawn out (4 hours total)
The movie is primarily about Ludwig, but also about Wagner and Sisi (Empress Elisabeth of Austria)
I heard a lecture at University of Vienna about Ludwig II - it was probably one of the first cases of the abuse of psychiatry. Ludwig was declared insane, but it was probably a plot by his family to remove him from power.


----------



## Guest

An excellent movie.


----------



## DavidA

Kontrapunctus said:


> An excellent movie.


Music was good. Story was tired and pathetic.


----------



## DavidA

On the Basis of Sex - the American biographical legal drama film based on the life and early cases of Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg. Agree with the critics who found it 'well intentioned but flawed'


----------



## Jacck

*Achilles and the Tortoise 2008* 9/10
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1217243/
an excellent japanese movie with and by Takeshi Kitano. It is a mixture of black comedy and deep reflection on the life of the artist (in this case a painter). It is the best movie about arts that I have watched and I would recommend it to all artists. It portrays the sad situation in modern art, where the hunt for originality is much more important that to create beauty


----------



## Rogerx

Jacck said:


> *Ludwig (1973)*
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068883/
> an excellent historic/biographical movie about Ludwig II of Bavaria ................ 9/10. The only downside is that it is too long and drawn out (4 hours total)
> The movie is primarily about Ludwig, but also about Wagner and Sisi (Empress Elisabeth of Austria)
> I heard a lecture at University of Vienna about Ludwig II - it was probably one of the first cases of the abuse of psychiatry. Ludwig was declared insane, but it was probably a plot by his family to remove him from power.


Excellent acting by the two main parts, Ludwig / Sisi though.


----------



## Jacck

*Yi yi (2000)* ........... 10/10
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0244316/
this is an exceptional stunning movie. If I should compare it to a western movie, I would say Magnolia. It has a similar length of 3 hours, and tries to depict the life of one family in Taipei. All generations are present - young children exploring life, a dying grandmother, an adolescent daugther discovering love, a middle aged couple going through a crisis. It has an exceptional camera. This movie makes it into my personal 100 movies or so, that I rate 10/10.


----------



## Jacck

*How the Earth Was Made (2007)* ............. 9/10
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1267170/
an excellent documentary about the geological and natural history of the Earth. It is also online


----------



## Rogerx

A Russian film, very good.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loveless_(film)


----------



## Jacck

*La dolce vita (1960)* ................... 10/10
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0053779/
the famous Fellini film that was forbidden by Vatican in its time and that gave the world the word "paparazzi". It is an existentialist film full of symbols. The main protagonist is a paparazzi journalist, who is drawn in by Rome's high society, nobility, rich people, Hollywood movie stars and is spending his life in an endless carousel of parties, alcohol, entertainment, sex (that is the sweet life). But he becomes emotionally hollow, unable to love and his life meaningless. Almost every scene in the movie is symbolic. The movie starts with a statue of Jesus being flown out of Rome by a helicopter, while the helicopter driver chats with some naked ladies on the roof. The movie ends at a beach, where a young innocent lady speaks to the main protagonist (Mastroianni), but he cannot hear her and turns his back to her. There is no more redemption for him out of his moral decay.


----------



## Guest




----------



## tdc

Jacck said:


> *La dolce vita (1960)* ................... 10/10
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0053779/
> the famous Fellini film that was forbidden by Vatican in its time and that gave the world the word "paparazzi". It is an existentialist film full of symbols. The main protagonist is a paparazzi journalist, who is drawn in by Rome's high society, nobility, rich people, Hollywood movie stars and is spending his life in an endless carousel of parties, alcohol, entertainment, sex (that is the sweet life). But he becomes emotionally hollow, unable to love and his life meaningless. Almost every scene in the movie is symbolic. The movie starts with a statue of Jesus being flown out of Rome by a helicopter, while the helicopter driver chats with some naked ladies on the roof. The movie ends at a beach, where a young innocent lady speaks to the main protagonist (Mastroianni), but he cannot hear her and turns his back to her. There is no more redemption for him out of his moral decay.


The concept of the film I like, but didn't quite enjoy it, it is something to do with Marcello Mastroianni I think as I had similar difficulty enjoying 8 1/2.

My favorite Fellini films are _Satyricon_ and _La Strada_.


----------



## Rogerx

Between good en bad, nevertheless good watching.


----------



## Zofia

Rogerx said:


> Intriguing acting, 4 stars


What is this about? (spoiler free)


----------



## Bulldog

Kontrapunctus said:


>


This was a most interesting movie with top-notch direction and acting. Not many wives would have done what Glenn Close's character does for decades. And once again, men come across as being sub-par (3 men in this particular film).


----------



## Jacck

Kung Fu Hustle (2004) ......... 9/10
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0373074/
this has to be my favorite Kung fu movie, right next to The 36th Chamber of Shaolin and the Drunk Master :lol:


----------



## Joe B

Watched this in the afternoon while my wife was taking a class:










A very thoughtful movie whose themes have been playing out since the dawn of humans and their families.


----------



## Rogerx

It was Jacck who inspired me watching this again.


----------



## DavidA

The Kindergarten Teacher

Maggie Gillanhall's talents wasted on this tripe


----------



## Jacck

*Mission: Impossible - Fallout (2018)*
mindless and mildly entertaining
6/10


----------



## Jacck

*Silk (2006)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0486480/
7/10
quite entertaining Taiwanese supernatural mystery scifi horror ghost story


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breathe_(2017_film)
For a cold stormy evening, good 3 stars


----------



## Jacck

*Love Exposure (2008)*............. 9/10
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1128075/
A bizarre love triangle forms between a young Catholic upskirt photographer, a misandric girl and a manipulative cultist. This movie has it all - catholic priests, cultists, perverts, upskirt photographers, erections, double identities, transvestitism, but above all, it is a love story. It is mix of genres, going from comedy to serious. I have never seen anything like it. The movie has 4 hours, but there was not a single moment, where I would be bored. This would be a perfect movie for teenagers.


----------



## Joe B

Kenji Mizoguchi's "Sansho the Bailiff":

View attachment 114283


At times gut wrenching. Excellent film. The movie ends on the 'high note' of shared despair and loss.


----------



## Zofia

Jacck said:


> *Silk (2006)*
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0486480/
> 7/10
> quite entertaining Taiwanese supernatural mystery scifi horror ghost story


East Asian Horror movies are in their own league. Recently watched the original Ringu again scary but good.

Last film I saw was on Sunday we watched Charlotte's Web (1973) such a underrated animation. We both cry every viewing Charlotte has the same type of voice as my Mother very claiming.


----------



## Zofia

@JoeB

Sansho the Bailiff looks interesting can’t believe I’ve not seen it. Does Criterion still have it in print?


----------



## Joe B

Zofia said:


> @JoeB
> 
> Sansho the Bailiff looks interesting can't believe I've not seen it. Does Criterion still have it in print?


.........YES.........


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breathe_(2017_film)
> For a cold stormy evening, good 3 stars


I just took another look at this post. I am a fan of Andrew Garfield. Then I noticed "A Film By Andy Serkis". He's moving into directing? I'll have to check this out when I get a chance.


----------



## Jacck

*Boogie Nights (1997) * 8.5/10
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118749/
The story of a young man's adventures in the California pornography industry of the late 1970s and early 1980s.


----------



## Guest

Check your brain at the door and this is fairly enjoyable.


----------



## Joe B

Takashi Miike's "13 Assassins":










Absolutely classic chambara film. Miike hits every beat: cast, script and action all deliver.


----------



## Jacck

Joe B said:


> Takashi Miike's "13 Assassins":
> Absolutely classic chambara film. Miike hits every beat: cast, script and action all deliver.


I saw it a couple of years ago. It was not bad. My favorite samurai movie is the Samurai Trilogy about Miyamoto Musashi from 1954-1956. There is not so much fighting, but it is beautifully shot.


----------



## RockyIII

I’ve watched two enjoyable movies this week, “Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald” and “Mortal Engines.”


----------



## Joe B

Jacck said:


> I saw it a couple of years ago. It was not bad. My favorite samurai movie is the Samurai Trilogy about Miyamoto Musashi from 1954-1956. There is not so much fighting, but it is beautifully shot.


I've watched "13 Assassins" several times now. As you say, the Toshiro Mifune Trilogy is an excellent set of movies. Are you familiar with this set:










This is a 5 movie series that was produced in Japan in the 60's. Having more film time, the story more closely follows Eiji Yoshikawa's novel. Highly recommend!

PS: I don't actually have a single favorite samurai movie. But if I were to list several, "Sword of Doom" would be in the list along with Yojimbo, Sanjuro, 7 Samurai, 3 Outlaw Samurai, etc.


----------



## Rogerx

Strong acting by Cumberbatch


----------



## Jacck

Joe B said:


> I've watched "13 Assassins" several times now. As you say, the Toshiro Mifune Trilogy is an excellent set of movies. Are you familiar with this set: This is a 5 movie series that was produced in Japan in the 60's. Having more film time, the story more closely follows Eiji Yoshikawa's novel. Highly recommend!
> PS: I don't actually have a single favorite samurai movie. But if I were to list several, "Sword of Doom" would be in the list along with Yojimbo, Sanjuro, 7 Samurai, 3 Outlaw Samurai, etc.


no, not familiar with it. I did not even know that it exists. I will bookmark it and possibly watch it at some point.
I also remembered the Zaitochi series of films about the blind masseur/samurai
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zatoichi#The_original_series_of_films
but I have seen only a couple of those and they were pretty good


----------



## Jacck

*At Eternity's Gate (2018)*
7/10
The is a movie about Vincent van Gogh. It is an art movie, meaning that the story is weak. What is interesting in this movie is the experimental camera where each shot is an artistic piece in itself. Willem Dafoe is of course an excellent actor and he even looks like van Gogh. The only problem is that he might be a little old for the role. Gogh died at 38 years, and Dafoe is 63 in this movie.


----------



## Joe B

Jacck said:


> no, not familiar with it. I did not even know that it exists. I will bookmark it and possibly watch it at some point.
> I also remembered the Zaitochi series of films about the blind masseur/samurai
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zatoichi#The_original_series_of_films
> but I have seen only a couple of those and they were pretty good


It is definitely worth watching. Long ago, I had read a review of the Mifune Trilogy by a guy who had lived in Japan for many years. In the review he stated that if you ask anyone in Japan if they've watched the movies, they always are referring to the 5 movie set, whereas everyone outside of Japan makes the connection with the Mifune Trilogy. I then hunted it down. It is available on amazon now.

Speaking of Zatoichi, I've got this set from Criterion:










as well as this:


----------



## Zofia

Would like to shout out Joe B.









Maybe this weekend I will have Father take down my Katana for a picture. It is from the Edo period bought it while in Japan for my Christmas present two years ago.


----------



## Joe B

Sounds good. In the mean time, here's a picture of a Kanetsune Seki Japanese knife I keep handy:

View attachment 114363

View attachment 114364


----------



## Merl

Had to sit thru 'A Star is Born' last week (Mrs Merl's choice not mine). Surprisingly it wasn't too bad for what it was. Well acted at least. Lady Gaga isn't a bad actress, tbh.


----------



## bharbeke

Merl said:


> Had to sit thru 'A Star is Born' last week (Mrs Merl's choice not mine). Surprisingly it wasn't too bad for what it was. Well acted at least. Lady Gaga isn't a bad actress, tbh.


If you like humorous criticism videos, you may enjoy this one:






A lot of the time, they are just highlighting some ordinary production goofs or standard tropes. Sometimes, it can be cathartic to watch one of them for a movie I actually thought was bad or just didn't try hard enough (see Smallfoot on that second front).


----------



## ldiat

Triple Frontier 8 outa 10.


----------



## RockyIII

I just watched “Anne of Green Gables,” a delightful movie from 1934.


----------



## Rogerx

The Founder ( 2016)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4276820/
Good watch. 4 stars


----------



## Zofia

Joe B said:


> Sounds good. In the mean time, here's a picture of a Kanetsune Seki Japanese knife I keep handy:
> 
> View attachment 114363
> 
> View attachment 114364


Handy at all time? For swift Seppuku?


----------



## Joe B

Zofia said:


> Handy at all time? For swift Seppuku?


No,......close encounters.


----------



## Rogerx

What a load of carp.


----------



## Jacck

*Apocalypse Now (1979)*
10/10
loosely based on the novel Heart of Darkness. This is some spectacular cinematography, especially the work with lighting in this movie


----------



## Jacck

*The Cloverfield Paradox (2018) *
7/10
a scifi horror reminiscent of the Event Horizon. I find the movie underrated on the web. Sure, it is a B movie, but I found it entertaining and was not bored during the whole movie, and the plot was not completely dumb like in some other (much higher rated) movies (for example Inception, which for me is one of the most overrated movies ever).


----------



## Red Terror

Three Women, Robert Altman

An American version of Persona by Ingmar Bergman. Nevertheless, a very good film. Recommended.


----------



## norman bates

Red Terror said:


> Three Women, Robert Altman
> 
> An American version of Persona by Ingmar Bergman. Nevertheless, a very good film. Recommended.


A great movie indeed.
I suspect it could have influenced David Lynch too.


----------



## Red Terror

norman bates said:


> A great movie indeed.
> I suspect it could have influenced David Lynch too.


Mulholland Drive? Probably. But I don't consider Lynch to be on the same level as Altman, much less Bergman. Lynch's work strikes me as immature and heavy-handed.


----------



## tdc

Red Terror said:


> Mulholland Drive? Probably. But I don't consider Lynch to be on the same level as Altman, much less Bergman. Lynch's work strikes me as immature and heavy-handed.


Immature? That is one way of looking at it. I would say that Lynch's work has a youthful charm to it. Heavy-handed? In some ways, yes. But I don't think in a way that shows a disconnect from reality, in other words, his work _is_ heavy handed at times, life is also heavy handed at times, his work also reflects a myriad of other aspects of life.

Bergman and Lynch are two very different movie directors. But I think in terms of exquisite attention to artistic detail on a set Lynch is more impressive. I would say his movies are more advanced artistically in terms of visuals and sound. The two approach a story in completely different ways, Lynch's approach is more connected to dream symbolism and the subconscious. Bergman uses some of this too, but in a less immersive way. Bergman clearly has his strengths, in a different vein, there is a certain poetic beauty to his story telling and his use of dialogue.


----------



## tdc

The thing with Bergman, for me conceptually in some of his work there is something I find a little off... too much Freud and Nietzsche in there perhaps. I love _The Seventh Seal_ though without reservation, a masterpiece and one of the best films I've seen.


----------



## Rogerx

After one of the best selling books worldwide.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dinner_(2017_film)

Great watch. 4/5


----------



## Red Terror

tdc said:


> Immature? That is one way of looking at it. I would say that Lynch's work has a youthful charm to it. Heavy-handed? In some ways, yes. But I don't think in a way that shows a disconnect from reality, in other words, his work _is_ heavy handed at times, life is also heavy handed at times, his work also reflects a myriad of other aspects of life.
> 
> Bergman and Lynch are two very different movie directors. But I think in terms of exquisite attention to artistic detail on a set Lynch is more impressive. I would say his movies are more advanced artistically in terms of visuals and sound. The two approach a story in completely different ways, Lynch's approach is more connected to dream symbolism and the subconscious. Bergman uses some of this too, but in a less immersive way. Bergman clearly has his strengths, in a different vein, there is a certain poetic beauty to his story telling and his use of dialogue.


To me Lynch eschews the complexities of the mind and of human emotion for ostentatious imagery. I don't find anything of interest underneath his garish surfaces. He works on a shallow sphere despite his claimed allegiance with the subconscious. Bergman, on the other hand, is a skilled and elegant communicator with something to say.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Went to see Green Book last weekend. Very entertaining and yet it is all about music and racism and hypocrisy.


----------



## RockyIII

I watched _Mary Poppins Returns_ tonight in 4K Ultra HD. It was fun to see Dick Van **** playing a small but important role.


----------



## Rogerx

It was this or a night with election results, so it became this.


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> It was this or a night with election results, so it became this.


*****NICE!!!*****:lol:


----------



## Vronsky

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (2011)
Directed by: David Fincher
Starring: Daniel Craig, Rooney Mara, Christopher Plummer & Stellan Skarsgård


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> *****NICE!!!*****:lol:


Must admit, the results where more mind blowing awful outcomes.


----------



## Rogerx

Vronsky said:


> The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo (2011)
> Directed by: David Fincher
> Starring: Daniel Craig, Rooney Mara, Christopher Plummer & Stellan Skarsgård


For one reason or another, liking the books better.


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quartet_(2012_film)

Now this was fun, four great actors remembering Verdi's birthday.


----------



## Jacck

Wu xia (2011)


----------



## Jacck

*Triple Frontier (2019)*
6.5/10
it was nicely shot in an exotic latin-american country, the Andes, jungle etc. But the plot was not that great. A bunch of ex-mercenaries rob some narco-baron and flee to the sea. Not much else to the story.


----------



## Vronsky

Ocean's Eleven (2001)
Directed by: Steven Soderbergh
Starring: George Clooney, Brad Pitt, Matt Damon, Andy García & Julia Roberts


----------



## Rogerx

Trip to Spain.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6193424/
Very entertaining.


----------



## MattB

The Duel

by Kieran Darcy-Smith.










Harrelson is great. And that's about it.


----------



## Vronsky

Drive (2011)
Directed by: Nicolas Winding Refn
Starring: Ryan Gosling & Carey Mulligan


----------



## Rogerx

Victoria and Abdul
2017.
Very good .


----------



## jazzthieve

Drive with Ryan Gosling, best movie of the decade.


----------



## Vronsky

Ed Wood (1994)
Directed by: Tim Burton
Starring: Johnny Depp, Martin Landau, Sarah Jessica Parker & Bill Murray


----------



## Vronsky

Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas (1993)
Directed by: Henry Selick


----------



## Rogerx

High class acting.


----------



## Rogerx

Wonderful film, a joy watching it.


----------



## Vronsky

Witness (1985)
Directed by: Peter Weir
Starring: Harrison Ford


----------



## tomterry

Vronsky said:


> Drive (2011)
> Directed by: Nicolas Winding Refn
> Starring: Ryan Gosling & Carey Mulligan


The film was very good, music was also good. I think the film really boosted the popularity of synthwave genre. It is pretty cool. Although not that complex but still okay I guess.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

I watched Maleficent earlier tonight (at home of course), it was a really good movie!


----------



## Vronsky

Wall Street (1987)
Directed by: Oliver Stone
Starring: Michael Douglas, Charlie Sheen, Daryl Hannah & Martin Sheen


----------



## Jacck

Vronsky said:


> Wall Street (1987)
> Directed by: Oliver Stone
> Starring: Michael Douglas, Charlie Sheen, Daryl Hannah & Martin Sheen


great movie. One of my favorites. I like it much more than the Wolf of Wall Street.


----------



## Jacck

*Equalizer II*
7/10
it was quite entertaining, although the plot was not very original


----------



## Vronsky

Jacck said:


> great movie. One of my favorites. I like it much more than the Wolf of Wall Street.


I agree. The character of Gordon Gekko (Michael Douglas) is very well written.


----------



## ldiat

The Highwaymen


----------



## DavidA

The new Dumbo - charmless, humourless, over-complicated, too long, took itself too seriously. That together with a leaden script makes it a bit of a turkey, even if the elephant does fly!


----------



## Vronsky

Burn After Reading (2008)
Directed by: Coen brothers
Starring: George Clooney, Frances McDormand, John Malkovich, Tilda Swinton & Brad Pitt


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hampstead_(film)


----------



## Rogerx

We went to the cinema watching:



Grâce à Dieu

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8095860/

Melvil Poupaud (Alexandre Guérin)
Denis Ménochet (François Debord)
Swann Arlaud (Emmanuel Thomassin)
Éric Caravaca (Gilles Perret)
François Marthouret (Cardinal Barbarin)
Bernard Verley (Bernard Preynat)
Martine Erhel (Régine Maire)
Josiane Balasko (Irène)
Hélène Vincent (Odile Debord)
François Chattot (Pierre Debord)
Frédéric Pierrot (Captain Courteau)
Aurélia Petit (Marie Guérin)
Julie Duclos (Aline Debord)
Jeanne Rosa (Dominique Perret)
Amélie Daure (Jennifer)


----------



## Rogerx

People can be animals, some standing out for kindness.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Minority Report, a decently good Spielberg film with a bad ending. I wish he had left it with a couple puzzle pieces still left out... it would have been much more intriguing. But, On the whole the movie was really good.


----------



## eyepatchplease

A Quiet Place... eh, it was fine. Not really a soundtrack movie, at all haha


----------



## Joe B

The last few nights:


----------



## ldiat

watched the Movie "BUMBLEBEE | TRANSFORMERS 6"




very good and cute. nice flick.


----------



## Varick

Excellent movie about the Texas Rangers who brought down Bonnie & Clyde. Netflix original movie so it's free if you have Netflix. Very well done.

V


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched this last night:


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched this early 90's John Woo/Chow Yun-Fat action extravaganza:


----------



## Score reader

*Robert Altman's The Player*


----------



## Rogerx

:lol:


----------



## Score reader

*Steven Spielberg's The Post*


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Sherlock, Jr.* (1924)

A really well done silent comedy, and I liked the soundtrack added in. It's not really all that funny anymore, but a pretty enjoyable watch, and short too at 45 minutes.

7.8/10


----------



## Rogerx

We went to the movies seeing:



https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5460858/

The hype in the newspapers made us curious.
Well done by the makers and principal artiest.


----------



## Jacck

*The Seventh Seal (1957)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0050976/
8/10
a bizarre meditation about death and religion


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4428788/

Better then F F Jenkins, bus just as sad.


----------



## RockyIII

I tried to watch the 2018 “Holmes & Watson” movie with Will Ferrell and John C. Reilly on cable pay-per-view. It is full of very bad, lame humor, and I saw maybe 1/4 of it before I couldn’t stand it anymore and had to turn it off. I should have read some reviews before wasting my time and money.


----------



## Joe B

Half-way through (re-watch) these classics (6 movies total):


----------



## Guest

Five stars.


----------



## Jacck

The Raid (2011)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1899353/
10/10
this is THE ultimate action movie. All the Hollywood action movies are fairy tales for kids in comparison


----------



## Sloe

I have seen Hello Mrs Money a Chinese film based on the play Charleys Aunt:


----------



## Jacck

Enemy at the Gates (2001)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0215750/
a duel between a Russian and a German sniper during WW2


----------



## Rogerx

With Easter arriving one can be sure this is on telly.


----------



## bharbeke

Charade (1963)

This is a 5/5 film! I especially recommend it for fans of North by Northwest (similar sensibilities in plot/dialogue plus Cary Grant stars in each) and Singin' in the Rain (Stanley Donen directed both).


----------



## eugeneonagain

Chinatown (1974 - Roman Polanski). Jack Nicholson, Faye Dunaway.

I've not actually finished watching it because I was interrupted last night, but it's good so far. Great visually. I'm not really keen on Jack Nicholson's acting persona in general, so there are times I want to reach into the screen and shake him about a bit to knock that grin off his face.

I'll follow this up, when I'm finished watching it.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Dr. Strangelove*

A very well done, relevant, hilarious comedy from one of the best directors of all time. One of my favorite movies ever
9.4/10


----------



## Rogerx

Misey.
Great acting, good plot
4 out of 5


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched last night:










Miklos Rozsa's score in this movie is excellent.


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> Re-watched last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miklos Rozsa's score in this movie is excellent.


And so much better then the 2016 remake.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:


----------



## Rogerx

No escape with these days.


----------



## geralmar

1997. Finished watching the DVD this evening. Surprisingly stupid "political thriller". The agency operatives, protocols, and technology protecting the U.S. President simply aren't that porous-- but then there wouldn't be a movie otherwise. Also, three of my least favorite actors/human beings star: Wesley Snipes (tax cheat), Dennis Miller (conservative darling), Alan Alda (liberal darling). Not much entertainment when the actors get in he way of the movie.


----------



## geralmar

bharbeke said:


> Charade (1963)
> 
> This is a 5/5 film! I especially recommend it for fans of North by Northwest (similar sensibilities in plot/dialogue plus Cary Grant stars in each) and Singin' in the Rain (Stanley Donen directed both).


For me, the most memorable performance was by Paul Bonifas as the conflicted but honest stamp dealer. Remade in 2002. The DVD for the lamentable remake included the original as a bonus DVD. Probably a bad idea since comparison would then be unavoidable.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched John Woo's "The Killer" starring Chow Yun-Fat, Danny Lee, and Kenneth Tsang:


----------



## Rogerx

After all those years, still great movie.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barry_Lyndon


----------



## Vronsky

Južni vetar/South Wind (2018)
Directed by: Miloš Avramović
Starring: Miloš Biković, Miodrag Radonjić & Dragan Bjelogrlić

Waste of time, if you ask me...


----------



## Guest

Excellent.


----------



## geralmar

1999

A "personal" film by writer/director Paul Schrader (Taxi Driver) having to do with starcrossed lovers and the mob or something and about which I remember not a single frame. Notable only for now being packaged in various cheap horror movie DVD "multipacks". Absolutely not a horror movie unless one counts time wasted.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Avengers' Endgame. I'm glad it tied up loose ends, had some funny moments, and entertaining throughout. Some of the more crowd pleasing moments were a bit too much. Still blows DC out of the water.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watching the "Infernal Affairs" trilogy (1st movie tonight):










The first movie more than just inspired "The Departed", it was almost copied in its entirety.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Joe B

Last night I re-watched "SPL Kill Zone", starring Donnie Yen, Simon Yam, and Sammo Hung:


----------



## Jacck

*Andrei Rublev*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0060107/
9/10
I have seen the movie some 15 years ago, and rewatched it now. It is not a biographical movie. The point is rather to depict life in the 15th century Russia, and to offer a vehiculum for Tarkovski's philosophical views. The movie consists of several episodes, which are only losely related


----------



## Rogerx

Real friendship during the Nazi's period

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Before_the_Fall_(2004_film)


----------



## The Deacon

A DOG'S WAY HOME (2019)


----------



## Jacck

*Alpha 2018*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4244998/
set during the last Ice Age somewhere in Europe, it is a story of a boy, who gets separated from his tribe during a hunt, and makes friendship with a wolf and so dogs get domesticated.
It is just bad. Too much crappy CGI. The landscape resembles some deforested wastelands of Scotland, while Europe would actually be covered in deep forests. Too colors in the CGI are completely over the top. The story is one big cliché, predictable from the first couple of minutes.

4/10
(as you can see from the imbd ratings, other people actually rate it much higher than myself)


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched Luc Besson's "Lucy", 90 minutes of escapist fun:


----------



## Guest

_The Girl in the Spider's Web _. A mediocre novel turned into a horrible movie--turned it off after 45 minutes or so.


----------



## Guest

Avengers: Endgame. Too my two sons to see it. Mostly enjoyed experiencing it with my boys than actually enjoyed the movie.


----------



## ldiat

"Hunter Killer" action packed and a good one!


----------



## Guest

Last night I hired (VOD - Video on Demand) Quentin *TARANTINO's* _The Hateful Eight_. Loved it. Very postmodern.


----------



## Barbebleu

Denzel Washington in The Equaliser 2. Good escapist fun.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## MattB

Tomb Raider (2018)

by Roar Uthaug.










Good product/Bad movie.

Best french critics said it at least had a vision, compared to previous iterations. Well, yeah... for like the 15 first minutes (or is it 30? let's be generous). After that, it's just a well filmed boring action movie with a charisma-less actress (but a good one). What is Walton Goggins doing in this mess?


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> Last night I re-watched "SPL Kill Zone", starring Donnie Yen, Simon Yam, and Sammo Hung:


Re-watched the 2nd installment of this trilogy. Between the plot twists and reading subtitles, this movie was almost a workout!


----------



## Guest

Catching up on side story before I go to see the new Avengers, I've seen _Black Panther _and _Spiderman: Homecoming _this week. Both enjoyable.

Oh, and _The Greatest Showman _too. Kind of engaging, it prompted me to know more about PT Barnum. Once I found out how interesting his story is, I realised how much better this movie could have been.


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> Re-watching the "Infernal Affairs" trilogy (1st movie tonight):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first movie more than just inspired "The Departed", it was almost copied in its entirety.


Finished the trilogy of cop movies tonight.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched "A Monster Calls":










When released, this movie was promoted as if it were a kids movie............far from it. As with the first time I watched it, I was crying/sobbing out of control at the climax of the movie. I will not spoil the experience for anyone who wants to watch it, but this is one incredible movie. The production team was all from Spain, and an interpreter was needed to communicate with the actors, who all wanted to be a part of this production.
On a scale of 10, this movie is easily a 9.5!


----------



## Rogerx

As it was remembrance day for the end war when the Nazi's were defeated, all programs on telly are about war.
This on was good.


----------



## Guest

Love this potboiler directed by John M. Stahl and magnificently photographed by the great Leon Shamroy. A colour noir!!!


----------



## Joe B

John Woo's "Pay Check" (escapist fun):


----------



## Rogerx

We started with Schindler's List but we stopped it, After such a dreadful day, no good watching.


----------



## Jacck

*The Agony and the Ecstasy 1965*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0058886/
a movie about Michelangelo Buonarotti during the Italian Renaissance, his complicated relationship with the pope Julius II and his painting of the ceiling of the Sistine Chapel
9/10

it also has a good soundtrack. The prologue musis was written by Goldsmith


----------



## Guest

_Phantom Thread_ (on Blu-ray)...very funny. And _Tolkien_ at the cinema. Touching, gorgeous, a little clunky in places, but an enjoyable watch.


----------



## Rogerx

Great watching this old one, 5 /5


----------



## Guest

_Snowpiercer _on Netflix. Utterly bonkers, rather more grim than a 15 cert ought to be. But quite gripping.


----------



## KenOC

MacLeod said:


> _Snowpiercer _on Netflix. Utterly bonkers, rather more grim than a 15 cert ought to be. But quite gripping.


I remember that one. Also an utterly illogical ending.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> I remember that one. Also an utterly illogical ending.


Well, I'm not sure entirely _illogical,_ though I'd accept improbable. It rather depends on what you thought the polar bear signified, and whether you thought that there were any other survivors on the train, and whether the woman would cannabalise the dead!


----------



## DavidA

Tolkien - found it quite a bore. Dull biopic.


----------



## MattB

L'Echange des Princesses (2017)
(The Royal Exchange)

by Marc Dugain.















Good cinematography and music. Too bad I can't find the soundtrack anywhere.
Also, the english subtitles from the trailer are not that good. Dialogues are a little more subtle.


----------



## bharbeke

Rebel Without a Cause 3.5/5

This is my first time seeing James Dean in a movie instead of as a standee. His acting was quite good, and his passing was tragically early. There are a lot of ideas and points of interest in the movie. Where it falls down a little for me is a downer of an ending (or at least a bittersweet one) and my extreme dislike of the teenage gang's actions outside the planetarium. Bullying and provocation are seldom logical, but this seemed out of all proportion to the actions of Jim Stark.


----------



## Joe B

A lighthearted action movie tonight to try and unwind:


----------



## Rogerx

Very entertaining.


----------



## bharbeke

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes

On an acting and technical level, I like this movie a lot. It also has a good message. However, the story is very simple and a bit of a downer, so my rating is a 3.5/5.


----------



## Jacck

*Kis Uykusu (2014)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2758880/
9.5/10
Excellent Turkish movie. Who would have thought that a 3,25 hrs long movie that is mostly a conversation psychological drama and I would not be bored for a single minute? It is as deep as Bergman, beautifully shot. I will need to watch some more movies from this director


----------



## Rogerx

Closing Mothers Day with this, very entertaining.


----------



## Jacck

Toni Erdmann (2016)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4048272/
"A practical joking father tries to reconnect with his hard working daughter by creating an outrageous alter ego and posing as her CEO's life coach."
7/10


----------



## Jacck

*The Devils 1971*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0066993/
a shocking English movie that depicts an Inquisition process against father Grandier during Cardinal Richelieus reign. It portrays nudity and torture and is a pretty caustic critique of the church.


----------



## Flamme

This was sooo heavy, made me have some weiiird dreams, very ''intuitive'' movie, they don't make them like that anymore...


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5592248/
Overrated.


----------



## Flamme

7/10


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched this 2 nights ago. This is a FUN movie:










Last night re-watched this:


----------



## Flamme

Wow...Mind-blown...Wickedly cunning and funny 9/10


----------



## bharbeke

The Lady Vanishes (1938)
4/5

Hitchcock's visual sense is as masterful as ever. The cast is what really makes this one shine, as both good and bad characters have distinctive, wonderful faces and voices for their parts.


----------



## Joe B

2nd watch - Thoroughly enjoyable, ensemble cast, and a true story:


----------



## Phil loves classical

Just got back from watching John Wick: Chapter 3. More of the same.


----------



## Rogerx

Fascinating documentary / movie about a triplet, separated at bird.


----------



## Rogerx

Great actress, nice seeing this film again.


----------



## Biwa

Battle of the Sexes (2017)

Enjoyed it more than I expected.


----------



## Flamme

Breathtaking, mind altering wtf...10/10


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:










Kenneth Branagh did an excellent job as the bad guy. He also directed the movie.


----------



## Rogerx

5 stars


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Seconds (1966)*
7.55/10
It was very disturbing and interesting, but the second half sagged a bit.


----------



## Jacck

Sátántangó (1994)
http://seul-le-cinema.blogspot.com/2012/02/s.html
9/10








the longest movie I have ever watched - 7 hours total. I had to split it into 3 watching sessions.


----------



## Rogerx

The music lovers,
Loosely based on Tchaikovsky

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Music_Lovers


----------



## bharbeke

Mary Poppins Returns

I love the original Mary Poppins, and if you do, too, then I would advise just watching that again. There is nothing very original in the sequel, and the story is pretty terrible. 2/5


----------



## ldiat

Cold Pursuit very good! 4.5 stars outa 5


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Toy Story 3*

Some of Pixar's best work, 8 or 9 out of 10.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:










Excellent script. Dialogue is crisp, quick, and entertaining. The ensemble cast lacks for nothing.


----------



## Rogerx

Im Labyrinth des Schweigens

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3825638/
4 out of 5 stars



> The year is 1958. The war has been over for thirteen years and the Federal Republic of Germany is not only recovering but even booming. But where are the Nazis? Who has ever heard of the death camps? It looks as if everything is for the best in the best of all possible worlds in this land of milk and honey - At least, until the day journalist Thomas Gnielka reports on the recognition by a German-Jewish artist of a local schoolteacher, a former guard at the Auschwitz concentration camp - At least, until Johann Radmann, a young prosecutor, decides to investigate the case - Nobody knows it yet but this is the dawn of a new era. Even if the road to awareness will be long and rocky


----------



## flamencosketches

The Pianist. First time watching it. Really good movie. Definitely a tear jerker, but I'm glad I watched it. If nothing else, it greatly expanded my admiration for the music of Chopin.


----------



## RockyIII

I enjoyed watching _The Upside_ this afternoon. The soundtrack includes some opera and Aretha Franklin singing "Nessun Dorma."


----------



## Rogerx

Remastered means seeing all faults in the decors.


----------



## ldiat

WINE COUNTRY! very cute but R rated because of language 4 outa 5 stars. of course i like Tina,Amy and Maya!


----------



## Jacck

a film about Wagner












if anyone wants to watch it. I haven't seem it and I am not sure if I want to


----------



## Rogerx

Jacck said:


> a film about Wagner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone wants to watch it. I haven't seem it and I am not sure if I want to


Usually he makes good films, don't you like the subject?


----------



## mikeh375

I watched Contact (based on Carl Sagan's book, directed by Zemeckis) for the umpteenth time the other night. It's a literary equivalent to a symphony in the way he develops ideas including a clever juxtaposition of science and religion, that eventually leads to common ground. It also has a rather lovely score by Alan Silvestri, that just melts the heart...have a listen to the main theme below.






A quote from the film....

_"...you are an interesting species, an interesting mix, you are capable of such a beautiful dreams and such horrible nightmares..._"


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4827986/
I give it 4 stars


----------



## Rogerx

For some reason we missed this, now on T.V
good watching


----------



## Vronsky

Koyaanisqatsi (1983)
Directed by: Godfrey Reggio


----------



## Rogerx

Bit dull, wonderful staging though.


----------



## Guest

At the cinema, _Godzilla: King of the Monsters _(2019)

View attachment 119850


5 out of 10. It might have been poorly shot - very murky, with perpetual rain (appropriately enough, as it was raining all day yesterday) - but I could have sworn it was actually poorly projected. I complained, but they didn't fix it.

As for the movie - great monsters, but monstrously poor dialogue and plotting, but great acting - how they all managed to keep straight faces only Oscar should know.

And then, at home on Netflix, _I Am Mother _(2019)

View attachment 119851


7 out of 10

An intriguing story in which a robot raises a baby safely in a bunker in a post-apocalyptic world. My wife and I are still puzzling about the ending.


----------



## Guest

BTW, anyone else think that this thread should be in the Community Forum? It's not about music for films or film composers...

Forum: The Movie Corner: Music for Cinema and TV Discussion place for your favourite soundtracks and composers


----------



## Rogerx

Well ; 5 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Rogerx

Fruitvale station.
Very good, 4/5 stars


----------



## Rogerx

The Taming of the Shrew (1967)
Franco Zeffirelli
Fantastic acting.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

MacLeod said:


> BTW, anyone else think that this thread should be in the Community Forum? It's not about music for films or film composers...
> 
> Forum: The Movie Corner: Music for Cinema and TV Discussion place for your favourite soundtracks and composers


That would be logical.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Offenbach's Secret - this has two early Offenbach operas, Les deux aveugles and Croquefer: 




Absolutely delirant. I hugged myself with mirth watching this. It is a Hungarian production, dubbed into English. _Les deux aveugles _is a two-man opera about two imposter beggars, with very funny suicides and infanticides in the background. It has also a wonderfully atrocious pun, involving Descartes.

_Croquefer_, set in the Middle Ages, is like opera crossed with the BBC children's programme _Horrible Histories_. It's brilliant, absolutely brilliant. There's a wonderful duet that made me split my sides, with parodic quotations from Meyerbeer, Halévy, Donizetti, even Adam. And a diarrhoea quintet. And at the end of the opera, the musicians, composer, and librettist are hauled off to the Charenton asylum. (I understand that mentality far more than the EMOTIONS! LOVE! FEELINGS! most operas inflict. I had an emotion once; it died from neglect.)

What a wonderful way to celebrate Offenbach's 200th birthday (particularly with two-thirds of a bottle of champagne).


----------



## ldiat

Destroyer. starring Nicole Kidman strange very strange. 3.9999 stars


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched "The Adventures of Robin Hood" tonight. It won 1938's Academy Award for best score, by Erich Wolfgang Korngold.


----------



## Rogerx

Nice watching on a Friday evening.


----------



## Joe B

Yesterday and today.....in the mood for Cary Grant:


----------



## Rogerx

A bit vulgar but sooooooooo funny.:lol:


----------



## Silver Bunyip

I watched _Becket _with Richard Burton as Thomas a Becket and Peter O'Toole as Henry II.


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M.F.A._(film)
Food acting.


----------



## Jacck

Hong Kil-dong (1986)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0254387/
a Korean martial arts movie, watched it on youtube at work during duty
better than most movies of this kind


----------



## Rogerx

Re watched, still stunning.


----------



## Rogerx

The Diary of a Teenage girl.
Strange......


----------



## Guest

_Yesterday _(2019) dir Danny Boyle

If you're a fan of The Beatles, amusing entertainment. According to my wife, if you're not a fan (and she isn't), it's still amusing entertainment.

View attachment 120887


----------



## Ralfy

_Sundays and Cybele_



> _Sundays and Cybele_ is a 1962 French film directed by Serge Bourguignon. Its original French title is Les dimanches de Ville d'Avray (Sundays in Ville d'Avray), referring to the Ville-d'Avray suburb of Paris. The film tells the tragic story of a young girl who is befriended by an innocent but emotionally disabled veteran of the French Indochina War.











Clip:


----------



## Jacck

Yes Man (2008)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1068680/


----------



## Rogerx

Harmless entertaining at Friday night.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Harmless entertaining at Friday night.


did you like this movie? i was 1/2 and 1/2


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> did you like this movie? i was 1/2 and 1/2


We watched without even going to the little room, so yes.


----------



## Guest

ldiat said:


> did you like this movie? i was 1/2 and 1/2


The Cooper half or the Miller half?


----------



## mikeh375

MacLeod said:


> _Yesterday _(2019) dir Danny Boyle
> 
> If you're a fan of The Beatles, amusing entertainment. According to my wife, if you're not a fan (and she isn't), it's still amusing entertainment.
> 
> View attachment 120887


Yep, that's on my to buy list when the dvd is down to £5. Scouse Beatles nut ere, know wot I mean lah.... (translation - "do you understand what I am talking about") 

I watched Interstellar the other day. An intelligent sci-fi that emotionally kicks you with Einstein's Relativity.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0816692/


----------



## Biwa

3 Generations


----------



## Vronsky

Porco Rosso (1992)
Directed by: Hayao Miyazaki


----------



## Phil loves classical

Midsommar. Thin story compared to the Wicker Man. Found the sound editing annoying.


----------



## Rogerx

I love Dame Maggie.


----------



## ldiat

Erased 4.5 stars out of 5 good movie!


----------



## Biwa

Professor Marston and the Wonder Women (2017)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dans_Paris

2 and half stars


----------



## Biwa

Call Me by Your Name (2017)


----------



## Biwa

My Cousin Rachel (2017)


----------



## ldiat

The Righteous Kill; 4 out of 5 stars. language!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> View attachment 121189
> 
> 
> Call Me by Your Name (2017)


This one om the film channel, great acting by all, special the father.


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> This one om the film channel, great acting by all, special the father.


Agreed. A beautiful film. And James Ivory did a wonderful job with the screenplay.


----------



## DavidA

"Yesterday' - went with very little hope but really enjoyed it. Heartwarming and has the vital message that money and fame aren't everything


----------



## Joe B

The wife and I are re-watching these Dan Brown inspired movies:
























One more to watch tonight!


----------



## Rogerx

Hilarious.


----------



## Biwa

Tremors (1990)


----------



## Strange Magic

Watched the 2007 _3:10 to Yuma_ again. Having read a recent bio of Wild Bill Hickok, I was curious to see again Ben Foster's portrayal of Charlie Prince, Ben Wade's (Crowe's) obsessive and murderous sidekick. Prince is portrayed as someone of suspect masculinity (called "Princess" early in the film) as indicated by his distinctive and fastidious dress. This character may have been partly inspired by that of Hickok, who, though never having had his masculinity questioned, bathed daily, was a fastidious dresser, carried his two pistols handle forward like Charlie Prince, and was, like Prince, equally accurate and comfortable shooting with either hand. Good film, though a wonder that anyone at all is left alive in town.


----------



## Biwa

The Ballad of Cable Hogue (1970)

Peckinpah's softer side. The sound of bullets whizzing by is replaced by charm and wit. His cast of usual suspects is joined by David Warner, Stella Stevens, and Jason Robards, who as always, gives a fine performance.


----------



## eljr

Last night, some Ionesco.










I must say, it is eerily similar to the Trump phenomena of today.

Tonight, some Genet.










another Trumpesque portrayal?

seems so


----------



## Rogerx

Revisited an old favorite .


----------



## Biwa

The Light Between Oceans (2016)


----------



## ldiat

Point Blank. not bad 3.8 outa 5 stars


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched this tonight:









A nice family movie with a great score by David Arnold:


----------



## Xaltotun

Snow White and the Seven Dwarves. It's fantastic, and full of top class music too. Almost like an opera in fact!!


----------



## Rogerx

Still 5 stars .


----------



## Biwa

Me Before You (2016)


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


>


loved this film. some of the movie was filmed in the tri state area near Pittsburgh. the tunnel scene is filed in the Liberty tunnels that go from the South hills of Pittsburgh to the city! traveled many times!!


----------



## Jacck

The Big Short


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Quite in interesting to twist to horror.


----------



## Biwa

On Chesil Beach (2017)

Interesting premise and good performance by the cast, but the movie is let down by the ending.


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


>


Classic thriller. Great one liners. I was surprised how much I also liked the 2013 mini-series "Hannibal" with Mads Mikkelsen. It is a worthy prequel. Manhunter (1986) is pretty good, too.


----------



## Guest

Somehow I got the notion to stream "Under the Silver Lake." Tries to be a mysterious thriller along the lines of "Mulholland Drive" but falls flat.


----------



## DavidA

Biwa said:


> View attachment 121505
> 
> 
> On Chesil Beach (2017)
> 
> Interesting premise and good performance by the cast, but the movie is let down by the ending.


I thought it was let down by thew beginning, the ending and what went on in-between.


----------



## DavidA

Just seen the remake of the Lion King. CGI is amazing but there is no charm about the movie.


----------



## Biwa

DavidA said:


> I thought it was let down by thew beginning, the ending and what went on in-between.


LOL! :lol: I'm surprised that you got through to the end. The hotel room scene was a bit agonizing, wasn't it.


----------



## Biwa

The VVitch: A New-England Folktale (2015)


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:










An excellent film. All aspects of production first rate. Casting was exceptional. A good story.


----------



## Rogerx

Nice watching, only Tony Danza, so annoying.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Quite the movie...quite a bit!


----------



## Biwa

Death in Venice (1971)


----------



## Rogerx

The New: *Lion King*.
Fantastic , its all fake but stunning done.


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> View attachment 121583
> 
> 
> Death in Venice (1971)


One of the best movies, like ever.


----------



## Jacck

Upgrade (2018)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6499752/
Action, Sci-Fi, Thriller.
I like cyberpunk movies, but this one was unremarkable. It was obviously low budget and the plot was meh.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched earlier this afternoon:










*A classic!*


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> View attachment 121189
> 
> 
> Call Me by Your Name (2017)


Got the book in yesterday, very curious.


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Got the book in yesterday, very curious.


Let me know what you think, and or how it compares with the film.


----------



## Jacck

La grande bellezza (2013)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2358891/









great movie, but not for everybody. It reminded me a little of La Dolce Vita. It is very beautifully artistically shot, and it contemplates death and the meaning of life


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


>


Jim Al-Khalili did an excellent BBC documentary on the subject of Information which puts Alan Turing's work into historical perspective. It's a 2-part series called Order And Disorder. The discussion of Alan Turing is in Episode 2 and starts at 29:35. The whole series is worth watching.


----------



## Joe B

My wife and I watched this for the 2nd time this afternoon:










This is an incredible film. *Highly recommend!*
Performances of the cast are riveting:
Christopher Plummer
Martin Landau
Bruno Ganz
Heinz Lieven
Henry Czerny
Dean Norris


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> Jim Al-Khalili did an excellent BBC documentary on the subject of Information which puts Alan Turing's work into historical perspective. It's a 2-part series called Order And Disorder. The discussion of Alan Turing is in Episode 2 and starts at 29:35. The whole series is worth watching.


I bookmarked this so I see watch it on the new telly next week.


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> I bookmarked this so I see watch it on the new telly next week.


I know you're not a huge fan of Science Fiction. But, I thought that science documentary might interest you since you just watched that movie about Alan Turing. Anyway, have a look at it when you're in the mood. :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

Watched the new Lion King movie. CGI is amazing. You recalling think the animals are acting! Unfortunately I found the whole thing rather dull and unengaging


----------



## Jacck

welcome to the brave new world of surveillance capitalism


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched today:










Well written script and excellent cast.


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0287467/

Pedro Almodóvar at his best, self written/ directed.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Just watched Once Upon a Time in Hollywood. It's like Tarantino's Forest Gump. Was really bored at parts with many scenes and dialogue that goes nowhere. The last part was entertaining.


----------



## Rogerx

I think it was aired on every singe channel the last 5 weeks


----------



## Biwa

Atomic Blonde (2017)

Violent as heck, but I loved the music.


----------



## Biwa

John Wick: Chapter 2

Another ultra-violent free for all. It's was great to see Mr. Anderson and Morpheus team up again.


----------



## Guest

Murder on the Orient Express (Dir Branagh)

It's a shame they didn't murder the production team.


----------



## Rogerx

MacLeod said:


> Murder on the Orient Express (Dir Branagh)
> 
> It's a shame they didn't murder the production team.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Joe B

Just finished rewatching Cornel Wilde's "The Naked Prey":










Excellent story based on the true story of John Colter's escape from the Black Foot tribe, but rewritten with the story taking place in Africa.


----------



## Rogerx

Ewan McGregor never disappoints. 
( most of the time that is)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Pastoral_(film)


----------



## Biwa

Coming Through the Rye (2015)

Starts a little slow, but turns into a touching little story. Beautiful scenery of Virginia in the fall.


----------



## Joe B

Rewatched this Francis Ford Coppola movie yesterday:










Coppola produced, directed, and wrote the script on this movie. Hackman's performance was excellent.


----------



## Biwa

The Miniaturist (2017)


----------



## Joe B

Rewatched this afternoon:


----------



## Rogerx

We all re watching......this is old sentiment


----------



## etcohod

*Rosemary's Baby (1968)*


----------



## Joe B

Hard to believe, but tonight is the first time I've actually seen all of this Spike Lee movie.......about time!










This blu-ray was released last week by Criterion. It has a new 4K transfer and DTS HD Master Audio 5.1 sound track. The film looked and sounded excellent. I enjoyed this. Fabulous casting and a great story. Spike Lee produced, directed, wrote, and starred, and his passion for this played through wonderfully.


----------



## Rogerx

A German classic, and is never boring.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0077924/plotsummary?ref_=tt_ov_pl


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> A German classic, and is never boring.
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0077924/plotsummary?ref_=tt_ov_pl


Roger, I don't know this movie, but I do know if Bruno Ganz is in it it's worth a watch.


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> Roger, I don't know this movie, but I do know if Bruno Ganz is in it it's worth a watch.


It certainty is, not what one called "funny" more suspense/ gripping. I am not sure if it's available on your side of the world ( being very German) if yes, go for it .


----------



## bharbeke

Spider-Man: Far From Home

If you liked Homecoming, most of the same elements are present here (minus Tony Stark). I found it to be an enjoyable couple of hours.


----------



## DavidA

The Current War

Worth a watch


----------



## Rogerx

Adaptation from Wilde's novel.
The book was better .


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filth_(film)
Surprisingly good watching.


----------



## Biwa

Finally getting round to season 2.


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> View attachment 122193
> 
> 
> Finally getting round to season 2.


Just started on the open net. Wonderful costumes and scenery, good acting also.


----------



## Score reader




----------



## Rogerx

After Cunningham's book, great acting.


----------



## Score reader

I was expecting this to be a bit better to be honest.


----------



## Rogerx

Very good acting/ plot.


----------



## Biwa

Maurice (1987)

A beautiful Merchant & Ivory film. I forgot that I had seen it, but it was worth watching again. and Hugh Grant so young.


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> View attachment 122351
> 
> 
> Maurice (1987)
> 
> A beautiful Merchants & Ivory film. I forgot that I had seen it, but it was worth watching again. and Hugh Grant so young.


I remember seeing it in the movies, programmed in the smallest viewing room at the very top of the building.
Nevertheless , outstanding.


----------



## Rogerx

With the most romantic movie kiss ever.....


----------



## Roger Knox

*Rocketman* -- the Elton John 2019 biopic. Presentation of his childhood is revealing, including the vital role of classical piano lessons. I didn't realize how out-of-control he was for some years. Liked the way his songwriting partnership with Bernie Taupin was portrayed -- that is inspiring!


----------



## Rogerx

Fascinating watching.


----------



## Biwa

Robin Williams: Come Inside My Mind (2018)


----------



## Bwv 1080

Tarantino's best movie


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rogerx said:


> Adaptation from Wilde's novel.
> The book was better .


I LOVE this book, the movie wasn't bad either.


----------



## Captainnumber36

I watched Dancer in the Dark recently and loved it, very good film. I love movies that feel like life itself!


----------



## Biwa

The Dogs of War (1980)


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bel_Ami_(2012_film)

I give it 2 and a half star, for trying.


----------



## Biwa

Dead Poets Society (1989)


----------



## mikeh375

This is a classic imv, hilarious, anarchic and riotous pathos....eventually making you feel all fuzzy and happy. J-Law (as she's known) won an Oscar for her performance, but Bradley Cooper is also excellent.


----------



## Rogerx

Sit back and just watch, very nice for a cold_ summer_ evening.


----------



## Biwa

Uncle Buck (1989)

Another delightful throwback to 1989. And another wonderful comedian, John Candy, who left us too soon.


----------



## Score reader

*A Quiet Place (2018)*


----------



## Kieran

Bwv 1080 said:


> Tarantino's best movie


How was it? I can't wait to go see it, hopefully next week! :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Taps (1981)

Considering the unrealistic nature of the plot, this movie works surprisingly well due largely to the solid performances of the young cast. George C. Scott also has a few memorable lines about retirement, golf, condos, etc.. .


----------



## KenOC

Actually, I haven't watched it for years, but I'm thinking about it!


----------



## Bwv 1080

Kieran said:


> How was it? I can't wait to go see it, hopefully next week! :tiphat:


Thought it was his best movie


----------



## Biwa

KenOC said:


> Actually, I haven't watched it for years, but I'm thinking about it!


Actually I DID watch it a few months ago when it was shown on my movie channel. The sets, costumes, and special effects certainly show their age, but in a good way. Interesting futuristic story and social commentary on various themes: AI, immortality, genetic engineering, etc... And where else can one see Sean Connery battle with Charlotte Rampling. LOL!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Neutral on this film maker


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Neutral on this film maker


i like it!!


----------



## Jacck

Alita: Battle Angel (2019)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0437086/
I enjoyed it more than I expected.


----------



## mbhaub

I stayed in yesterday and was a couch potato - TMC was running a bunch of Errol Flynn movies - Captain Blood, The Sea Hawk, The Santa Fe Trail, Elizabeth and Essex and more. What great movie making! None too long, no gratuitous sex, some violence but it didn't dwell on the gore - no blood of course. And then there were the great, great music scores by Korngold, Waxman, Steiner...boy could they make wonderful movies in those days. No computer graphics, no obsession with special effects. Just great story telling.


----------



## DavidA

Moderatedly entertaining but so PC as to be unbelievably irritating by the end. Bruce Springsteen fans will like it better than I did no doubt.


----------



## DavidA

One of the really great movies. Steiger and Poitier mesmeric!


----------



## Joe B

Jacck said:


> Alita: Battle Angel (2019)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0437086/
> I enjoyed it more than I expected.


I remember seeing a trailer for this awhile ago, but I forgot all about it. After seeing your post I did a little research. Well, after finding out it was written by James Cameron, directed by Robert Rodriguez, and who the leads were in the cast, I decided to pick it up today and give it a try.

Like you, I enjoyed it more than I expected. Very well written script, excellent character development, and well crafted. Robert Rodriguez's decision to build actual sets definitely helped me suspend disbelief.


----------



## Rogerx

Like Minds.
Now this is acting, story seems small butt.....watch for yourself.


----------



## Jacck

Avengers: Endgame (2019)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4154796/









after seeing the high scores for this movie and how it was the best movie of 2019, I decided to give it a try. It was not terrible, it was OK, but nothing that would blow me away. The Alita: Battle Angel is a superior movie imho. First, I do not like Avengers. It is like some weird goulash, where they take all the cliché superheros ever created (Thor, Spiderman, Iron Man, Ant Man, Captain America etc) and mix them together to create a team of superheroes to battle some galactin villains. This setting does not work for me. There is some humor that works, but mostly the jokes are just lame. But the worst part are the melodramatic aspects of this series, where we are forced to endure all the pathetic emotional problems of these immature superheros. The racoon or rat or whatever it is seems to be a modern incarnation of Jar Jar Binks. The only character in this movie whom I found genuinly funny was the Thor character (Chris Hemsworth)


----------



## ldiat

GLASS 1.5 stars out 5. kinda weird


----------



## Biwa

Carol (2015)


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> Let me know what you think, and or how it compares with the film.


I am halfway in the book now, wish I read the book first, more to follow.


----------



## Rogerx

Need no introduction . 5 stars


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> I am halfway in the book now, wish I read the book first, more to follow.


You've got me intrigued now.  Can't wait!

Last night I watched another film with Armie. A little slow, but worth watching.

Final Portrait (2017)


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Quartet_ (2012), starring Maggie Smith, Tom Courtenay, Pauline Collins, Billy Connolly, Michael Gambon and Sheridan Smith.

Four ageing opera singers now in various stages of decrepitude, who were acclaimed for their performances on a recording of _Rigoletto_ decades before, are asked to reform for a local performance to raise funds to secure the future of the luxurious retirement home in which they are now living. However, the plan is undermined by two of the singers (Courtenay and M. Smith) being estranged due to the breakdown of their marriage many years before.

Thin premise, perhaps, but the film was quite engaging nonetheless. Connolly was humorous as Wilf, whose libidinous flirting outstrips his...erm...actual capabilities, and Collins was touching as the sweet-natured Cissy who occasionally lapses into the first signs of dementia. This was Dustin Hoffmann's debut as director.










(image by courtesy of Headline Pictures)


----------



## CnC Bartok

^^^ yeah! Sweet film, that!

Family outing to see this. Very silly, but enough to keep us adults (!) entertained....


----------



## elgar's ghost

CnC Bartok said:


> ^^^ yeah! Sweet film, that!
> 
> Family outing to see this. Very silly, but enough to keep us adults (!) entertained....
> 
> View attachment 122906


I thought the series was good, and probably more informative than the stuff that now passes for history lessons at school.


----------



## Rogerx

Superb is the only way to describe this film.


----------



## Biwa

The Aftermath (2019)

Interesting look at the underlying political and emotional tensions in Germany at the end of WWII.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Rogerx said:


> Superb is the only way to describe this film.


That one's been renamed "Snickers Man"

(Apologies, a joke maybe the older Brits here will understand, and still not find particularly funny.)

It's indeed a superb film. Not very good for encouraging trips to the dentist, mind....


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> Superb is the only way to describe this film.


My dentist needed to touch up around the bottom of 2 crowns on my last visit and he did not want to use novocaine if he didn't have to. Several times I indicated that I could feel the work but I made it through without the local anesthetic. A conversation about this movie began as soon as he was done working. His assistant had no clue what we were talking about when we both said together, *"IS IT SAFE?"*


----------



## Biwa

Tolkien (2019)

Touching film. Enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> My dentist needed to touch up around the bottom of 2 crowns on my last visit and he did not want to use novocaine if he didn't have to. Several times I indicated that I could feel the work but I made it through without the local anesthetic. A conversation about this movie began as soon as he was done working. His assistant had no clue what we were talking about when we both said together, *"IS IT SAFE?"*


Ouch, I have a appointment on Monday afternoon.....


----------



## Ingélou

Just finished watching For Whom the Bell Tolls, with Gary Cooper and Ingrid Bergman. We bought it from a charity shop and had heard so much about it, I was looking forward to it.

It was dreadful. So unrealistic in its characterisation and depiction of love and sex - the false emotions milked till it became tedious - the dialogue so flat and boring - the incidental music so hugely intrusive - the sentiments expressed so unpleasant.

I am glad I saw it because now I'll never have to see it again, and I won't ever bother reading the book either.

Taggart liked it, I think.

Some men are *so* sentimental!


----------



## Bourdon

A classic....


----------



## Biwa

All Is True (2018)

Since his impressive Henry V, Kenneth Branagh has made several films related to Shakespeare. All Is True is a fine addition to this body of work. Branagh plays the aging Bard, who after the Globe theatre is destroyed by fire in 1613, returns to his home in Stratford-upon-Avon. There he spends his final years reuniting with his wife (played by Judi Dench) and 2 daughters. Much of the film centers on Shakespeare processing the death of his son Hamnet. And through this, he develops a special father-daughter bond with Judith (Hamnet's twin sister). The film has a broad, relaxed pace that wanders a bit. But the acting by the whole cast is excellent. All Is True is also beautifully filmed in the English countryside.


----------



## bharbeke

Judgment at Nuremberg (1961) - 4/5

There is still a lot that is relevant in this film to people today, and some of the rest must still serve as a cautionary tale. The images from the concentration camps are still heart-wrenching. The acting nominations for the lead judge and defense counsel are well-earned.


----------



## Rogerx

Great watching, long though.


----------



## Biwa

Serenity (2019)


----------



## Rogerx

With a beautiful soundtrack also.


----------



## bharbeke

Detective Pikachu - 3.5/5

It's an above-average family film. There is a minimum of bodily function humor, and the script is reasonably intelligent. The big draws here are the two leads and seeing Pokemon in a live-action setting. It is pretty faithful to the game, TV, and movie worlds already established in the franchise.


----------



## Rogerx

Bizarre Mother and Son bond.


----------



## Joe B

Rewatched Jim Jarmusch's "Ghost Dog" tonight. This is my favorite of his movies. Forrest Whitaker and the rest of the cast were exceptional.


----------



## Biwa

Joe B said:


> Rewatched Jim Jarmusch's "Ghost Dog" tonight. This is my favorite of his movies. Forrest Whitaker and the rest of the cast were exceptional.


I like both Jarmusch and Whitaker's films. I'll have to check it out someday.

In the meantime I recently saw Forrest Whitaker in Good Morning, Vietnam again.


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Bizarre Mother and Son bond.


That photo of Eddie reminds me of The Danish Girl.


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> That photo of Eddie reminds me of The Danish Girl.


He has that kind of timeless androgyny look , well in my eyes anyway.


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0166924/
Four stars


----------



## Rogerx

Locke.
A driver in his cabin talking to his phone.
( sounds boring, watch for yourself)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Locke_(film)


----------



## Score reader

Rogerx said:


> Locke.
> A driver in his cabin talking to his phone.
> ( sounds boring, watch for yourself)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Locke_(film)


I remember watching this when it first came out. I've never found it boring even though I agree that the premise does not sound particularly exciting. It's actually quite gripping and right up Hardy's alley.


----------



## Joe B

Rewatched "Name of the Rose" yesterday. An excellent cast and interesting story:


----------



## Joe B

Needed some mindless entertainment this afternoon, so I picked this from one of the cases:










This B action movie has become a cult classic. Kurt Russel is joined by a number of young Asian actors who would go on to appear in countless films as actors, fight coordinators, and/or stunt men. Just awesome for anyone into martial arts or action movies.


----------



## Rogerx

Great cast, mediocre story line.


----------



## Larkenfield

I admit to being a Marvel fan and just finished The Avengers: Endgame with a marvelous score by Alan Silvestri. I came in after the opening credits and liked the score before I knew who did it. I marvel at anyone who can put together a three-hour score. Goosebumps with the thrill of excitement. I was also amazed by his versatility because he’s the same man who did Forrest Gump — and they couldn’t be more different. Big story. Well done by a cast of thousands of actors, artists, and technicians. Maybe we can rely on the same people when the real aliens attack. On the other hand, who needs reality when the fantasy is so great?  Either way, the world will probably always need heroes, real or imagined.


----------



## mikeh375

Silvestri is one of the best. His score for Contact is beautiful and his scores for Predator are terrifying. I'm loathe to admit it Larkenfield, but I too have enjoyed the Marvel stuff although I hate the rather bombastic Marvel logo music (known as 'epic' music in the trade), but most film company logos have that particular trait, some good, some awful.

My latest film.....(ok it was the wife's choice, but I still enjoyed it, especially the big song in Central Park and Amy Adams of course)


----------



## Roger Knox

DavidA said:


> "Yesterday' - went with very little hope but really enjoyed it. Heartwarming and has the vital message that money and fame aren't everything


I saw it yesterday! Agree, it's a fine romantic comedy and how could you go wrong with so many Beatles songs? Also, in seeing this movie the extent of misrepresentation and misunderstanding in the music field strikes me yet again. The director Danny Boyle conveys it all with a light touch, allowing one to enjoy "Yesterday" in the moment and go away pondering some of the questions ...


----------



## Larkenfield

...............


----------



## Larkenfield

mikeh375 said:


> Silvestri is one of the best. His score for Contact is beautiful and his scores for Predator are terrifying. I'm loathe to admit it Larkenfield, but I too have enjoyed the Marvel stuff although I hate the rather bombastic Marvel logo music (known as 'epic' music in the trade), but most film company logos have that particular trait, some good, some awful.
> 
> My latest film.....(ok it was the wife's choice, but I still enjoyed it, especially the big song in Central Park and Amy Adams of course)
> 
> View attachment 123375


Some of the scores have been disappointing but I forget which ones at the moment.  But I do like the Avenger's epic theme and it was used once again in Endgame... What a tremendous score. Emotional! Magical, atmospheric and moving. No clutter! This is why there are soundtracks I sometimes fall in love with. Everything is completely unforced and geared so perfectly to the same luscious full symphony orchestra that's used to play the classics. In this instance, I refuse to draw a line between them.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dobrinya_and_the_Dragon
A funny one!


----------



## Biwa

Rocketman (2019)

Enjoyed the music. I don't mean to belittle their struggles, but it's interesting how many of these pop stars' lives are similar: ups & downs, drugs, alcohol, suicide, family issues, etc, etc... It doesn't matter if it's Johnny Cash, Ray Charles, John Lennon, Roger Waters, Freddie Mercury, Amy Winehouse, Elton John...


----------



## mikeh375

Larkenfield said:


> Some of the scores have been disappointing but I forget which ones at the moment.  But I do like the Avenger's epic theme and it was used once again in Endgame... What a tremendous score. Emotional! Magical, atmospheric and moving. No clutter! This is why there are soundtracks I sometimes fall in love with. Everything is completely unforced and geared so perfectly to the same luscious full symphony orchestra that's used to play the classics. In this instance, I refuse to draw a line between them.


The music at the beginning of the clip you posted is lovely, I listened to the first 10 mins or so. I quite agree that film score can be as moving and brilliant as art music and draw upon so many diverse influences, including hybrid electronic/orchestral palettes. Generally speaking though, my ears will crave something with more depth or grit, needing more than the sugar rush of familiarity, which I should add is not a pejorative as that very familiarity is essential for audience comprehension. However, out of context, I find few scores comparable to a concert hall work, even if to my ears there are some that do deliver well beyond their original purpose.

Film scoring is often a victim of its own success in that musical cliches sometimes abound. Decisions taken by unmusical producers and directors who use music references and melodic/harmonic emotional signifiers from other films as their starting point in briefing a composer have contributed to the stagnation of film music's language imv. This, allied with constant use of chord progressions (harmonic movement by minor thirds for example), readily available instrumental articulations (via samples, spiccato being notoriously and relentlessly used) has made so much film music ineffectual and frankly boring, from a purely musical pov to my ears and musically generic in the worst sense. Of course, in context, film music often works a treat, but on it's own? - well for me that depends on who the composer is.

The fact is that since the age of the DAW, musical training has been even less of a pre-requisite to score a film than it used to be and tbh, great scores have been written in spite of what one might consider a major handicap. Film music mostly requires an innate feel for what is right at a particular moment and as one who has done a little, I can tell you it can be quite tough to do, as many approaches can work, even under the influence of temp tracks.
Jeez I could go on and on, so I wont...sorry for the diversionary nature away from the OP.
Have you seen Captain Marvel Larkenfield? I enjoyed that too.


----------



## Larkenfield

mikeh375 said:


> The music at the beginning of the clip you posted is lovely, I listened to the first 10 mins or so. I quite agree that film score can be as moving and brilliant as art music and draw upon so many diverse influences, including hybrid electronic/orchestral palettes. Generally speaking though, my ears will crave something with more depth or grit, needing more than the sugar rush of familiarity, which I should add is not a pejorative as that very familiarity is essential for audience comprehension. However, out of context, I find few scores comparable to a concert hall work, even if to my ears there are some that do deliver well beyond their original purpose.
> 
> Film scoring is often a victim of its own success in that musical cliches sometimes abound. Decisions taken by unmusical producers and directors who use music references and melodic/harmonic emotional signifiers from other films as their starting point in briefing a composer have contributed to the stagnation of film music's language imv. This, allied with constant use of chord progressions (harmonic movement by minor thirds for example), readily available instrumental articulations (via samples, spiccato being notoriously and relentlessly used) has made so much film music ineffectual and frankly boring, from a purely musical pov to my ears and musically generic in the worst sense. Of course, in context, film music often works a treat, but on it's own? - well for me that depends on who the composer is.
> 
> The fact is that since the age of the DAW, musical training has been even less of a pre-requisite to score a film than it used to be and tbh, great scores have been written in spite of what one might consider a major handicap. Film music mostly requires an innate feel for what is right at a particular moment and as one who has done a little, I can tell you it can be quite tough to do, as many approaches can work, even under the influence of temp tracks.
> Jeez I could go on and on, so I wont...sorry for the diversionary nature away from the OP.
> Have you seen Captain Marvel Larkenfield? I enjoyed that too.


I enjoyed your comments because you've done some of this work, and I can imagine the challenges. Yes, there are definite conventions and cliches used in film scores, only it sounds like you may not have seen Endgame and the score might have had different impact if it had been heard with the action. In any event, the best of luck with your soundtracks. I haven't seen Captain Marvel so I will have to look for it, as I do like the Marvel films and consider Stan Lee a genius because of the endless heroic archetypes that he's come up with. Truly awesome. He understood the need for heroes.


----------



## mikeh375

Larkenfield said:


> I enjoyed your comments because you've done some of this work, and I can imagine the challenges. Yes, there are definite conventions and cliches used in film scores, only it sounds like you may not have seen Endgame and the score might have had different impact if it had been heard with the action. In any event, the best of luck with your soundtracks. I haven't seen Captain Marvel so I will have to look for it, as I do like the Marvel films and consider Stan Lee a genius because of the endless heroic archetypes that he's come up with. Truly awesome. He understood the need for heroes.


I took early retirement actually and am glad to be out of the heat. I need all the luck I can get writing serious music though. You're right, I haven't seen Endgame yet but intend too, so no spoilers please.. It was fun spotting Stan Lee doing a Hitchcock in the series and trust he made it into Endgame too before he died.


----------



## Bourdon

*A fine Anthony Mann western*


----------



## Biwa

Sequoia (1934)

An old classic.


----------



## Rogerx

Not so old but already a classic.


----------



## Biwa

Apollo 11 (2019)


----------



## Rogerx

The White Crow

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_White_Crow

For the lovers of ballet .


----------



## Biwa

Wonder (2017)

Touching, feel good movie.


----------



## Jacck

The Outsider 2018


----------



## Joe B

Rewatched this with brunch:


----------



## Biwa

Joe B said:


> Rewatched this with brunch:


A delightful fantasy. I remember going back to see it a couple of times at my town's budget theater. It got films a few months later, but tickets were only $1.


----------



## Biwa

Sorcerer (1977)

The title is a bit odd, and the plot seems to be stuck in the mud. But for some reason the film holds one's attention. Solid performances and direction. Tangerine Dream's soundtrack adds to the intense, otherworldly atmosphere.


----------



## Jacck

*Beirut (2018)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4669264/
pretty good spy thriller


----------



## Biwa

The Happy Prince (2018)

Sad but beautiful film.


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> View attachment 123598
> 
> 
> The Happy Prince (2018)
> 
> Sad but beautiful film.


Ruppert Everett can pull off some performances, great acting all the way.


----------



## Rogerx

The Riot club.
Those people are ruling countries now.


----------



## Jacck

The Foreigner 2017
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1615160/


----------



## Rogerx

Another Rupert Everett movie.


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Another Rupert Everett movie.


Just watched it again a couple of months ago. Great film.


----------



## Biwa

The Mission (1986)


----------



## Jacck

The Way Back (2010)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1023114/


----------



## Jacck

-----------------------------------------


----------



## Rogerx

Requiem for a Dream (2000)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0180093/
5 star acting.


----------



## Jacck

Pet Sematary (2019)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0837563/

I read the King book (20 years ago) and I also saw the first movie, so the story offered no surprises. I enjoyed this remake. It is not as bad as some reviewers on the imdb claim. I probably liked it more than the first film (though I saw it long time ago and cannot really remember it). The remake is pretty atmospheric.


----------



## Rogerx

Lucy Ball is Mame, hilarious.


----------



## Biwa

Willard (1971)









Ben (1972)

Speaking of pets, these were on the late show last night.


----------



## Rogerx

We went to the cinema.
Very nice entertainment , Dame Maggie Smith is on fire.


----------



## Biwa

Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets (2017)

A Luc Besson Sci-Fi adventure similar to The Fifth Element. The cast might not be as well known but the film is imaginative and good fun.


----------



## Roger Knox

The documentary Gordon Lightfoot: If You Could Read My Mind (2019) 
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt10237902/?ref_=fn_al_tt_2

As singer-songwriter Gordon Lightfoot is a Canadian institution, I expected this film to be complimentary to him and it is, though the darker side is explored too. Recommended if you like Gord's music, as I always have.


----------



## Rogerx

Sir IanMcKellen performing; https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3168230/


----------



## Jacck

Altered Carbon - Season 1
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2261227/
I watched the whole Season 1. It is pretty good scifi/cyberpunk. Better than many movies. Certainly better than Avengers


----------



## Biwa

Jacck said:


> Altered Carbon - Season 1
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2261227/
> I watched the whole Season 1. It is pretty good scifi/cyberpunk. Better than many movies. Certainly better than Avengers


I haven't seen it, but I love the title.


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Sir IanMcKellen performing; https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3168230/











I've just been revisiting some of the old Sherlock Holmes films with Basil Rathbone the past few days. :tiphat:


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Nutcracker_and_the_Four_Realms
A really good movie!


----------



## Rogerx

*Masquerade*

Nothing is how it seems


----------



## Rogerx

*Tess of the d'Urbervilles* 5 stars

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tess_of_the_d'Urbervilles


----------



## Biwa

A River Runs Through It (1992)


----------



## Guest

_Ad Astra _(2019)

View attachment 124073


Sombre but ultimately life-affirming. A sort of _Gravity _for men (or, more specifically, fathers and sons) crossed with _Interstellar_, _2010 _and _Apocalypse Now._ It's possible to get hung up on some of the plot/scientific improbabilities (I wouldn't call them plot holes) but if you accept its philosophical intent and relax, it works.

Visual effects have come so far that a space story can be told easily and without drawing attention to themselves. In some respects therefore, the wonder is diminished. It's also short on the kind of action sequences that would make it a crowd-pulling blockbuster

My wife and I went at 4.40pm yesterday, two days after its release here in the UK (18 Sept) and there were only 5 others in the cinema. I have a feeling it's not going to break box office records.


----------



## Rogerx

The Zookeeper's Wife

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Zookeeper's_Wife_(film)

Some films need more attention, like this one.


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Some films need more attention, like this one.


----------



## Biwa

The Darkest Minds (2018)

An enjoyable addition to the popular teenage gladiatorial contest films, like Battle Royale, Hunger Games, Divergent, and Maze Runner. The story is predictable, but thoughtfully crafted and performed. Good soundtrack. And a nice, emotional ending.


----------



## Kieran

The Man from UNCLE - Armie Hammer, Superman and Alicia Vikander. Brilliant film, very funny, very entertaining action sequences, great cast - long overdue a sequel!


----------



## Rogerx

The Day will come.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4659056/

Misplaced use of power. to put it mildly.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rogerx said:


> The Riot club.
> Those people are ruling countries now.


I was actually in Oxford last Friday and thankfully I never encountered any tossers like this lot. :lol:


----------



## realdealblues

Special showing of The Maltese Falcon on the big screen.


----------



## bharbeke

Rebecca (1940)

This is a great movie with fantastic performances across the board. I can understand not wanting to name your main character in order to build audience connection with her, but it's weird when she calls him Maxim, and he never uses her name.


----------



## Rogerx

elgars ghost said:


> I was actually in Oxford last Friday and thankfully I never encountered any tossers like this lot. :lol:


Make sure you are in London today, you will see plenty of them.


----------



## philoctetes

I get excited about a new movie once in a blue moon. Films are not a high culture thing for me, especially most of the crap being produced now. Films are also where the little boy in me refuses to die, and there is nothing like a Godzilla movie for that. 

So I got my Godzilla fix and finally saw King of the Monsters. Who would complain with Rodan, Ghidorah, and Mothra all showing up for battle? If anything, I could do without all the military intervention. Let them fight! With all the weapons being deployed, it's a far noisier, faster-paced affair than the prequel. 

The prequel had fewer monster scenes but far more sympathetic characters. Almost everybody in the new film has bad intentions - at least one character in the movie wants to destroy the planet to save it - and the annihilation of the human race almost seems like a good idea. But they manage to get over themselves just in time to save a city that, typically, looks like a bad mockup of the city its supposed to be. A Godzilla movie cannot be true to tradition without such cheesy aberrations.

The scientists attempting to "save" the planet from humanity are so resonant, even synchronous, with certain celebrities and players in the climate change controversies that it kinda gave me the creeps. If only Godzilla was the real answer in the real world. Back to reality.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rogerx said:


> Make sure you are in London today, you will see plenty of them.


Yes, I gather our beloved PM went to Balliol College and was part of the Bullingdon Club, which The Riot Club movie was based on. Ex-PM David Cameron was a member, too.


----------



## Rogerx

Fascinating watching.


----------



## Score reader

*Black Hawk Down* (2001)


----------



## Biwa

Les Misérables (2018)

As much as I like the musical, this mini-series was even more engaging.


----------



## Score reader

*Rocketman* (2019)










Really enjoyable regardless of the unremarkable formula.


----------



## Biwa

The Ottoman Lieutenant (2017)


----------



## Rogerx

Was on T.V last night, alas on a commercial channel, every 20 minutes film 12 minutus commercials. 
That said good watching.


----------



## Biwa

The Promise (2016)


----------



## Biwa

Cold Skin (2017)


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Was on T.V last night, alas on a commercial channel, every 20 minutes film 12 minutus commercials.
> That said good watching.


Watched it once when it was first out on DVD - it's a cold film, I think, and didn't like it. I tried again last week, thinking I'd watched it in the wrong mood, but gave up after about half an hour. He's such an unpleasant character, and the privileged milieu depicted is quite repulsive.

If I'm going to watch repulsive, let it be _Prisoners_, an absorbing, flawed, but terrific horror, which has something in common with Fincher's works.

View attachment 124538


Saw it yesterday for the first time. Excellent performances from Gyllenhaal, Jackman, Dano, Howard Roger Deakin's cinematography, and Jóhann Jóhannsson's score make it an uncomfortable watch. Maybe once is enough for some movies.


----------



## Biwa

Wind River (2017)


----------



## Rogerx

Original as two parts no watched in one night, strong acting by Redmayne .


----------



## Rogerx

A very young Colin Farrel staring in ;

A Home at the End of the World (2004)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0359423/


----------



## Biwa

Borg vs. McEnroe (2017)


----------



## Biwa

Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald (2018)


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> View attachment 124783
> 
> 
> Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald (2018)


I think I have to, being a Redmayne fan...


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> I think I have to, being a Redmayne fan...


Roger, I don't think the second movie will make a lot of sense without watching the first movie prior to viewing:


----------



## mikeh375

Just seen Ad Astra...not sure if I liked it as much as I was hoping to, but don't let me put anyone off going to see it. There are some great scenes and Pitt does a good job imv.....


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> Roger, I don't think the second movie will make a lot of sense without watching the first movie prior to viewing:


Thanks, I'll think I pass for now


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> I think I have to, being a Redmayne fan...


Even with having seen the first movie, you probably won't understand it. LOL!! Just kidding! I actually enjoyed it more than the first one. There is a lot of wonderful magic beautifully created with CG. The cast is good. Of course these films are recommended for fans of Eddie Redmayne. The problem with the 2nd film is the plot. It's not very clear. It seems they bit off more than they could chew. But, if you liked the Harry Potter films, you'll probably have fun with the Fantastic Beast series.


----------



## Rogerx

Little Ashes, the young Dali portrait by ;Robert Pattinson

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1104083/


----------



## Biwa

Any Day Now (2012)

Beautiful story.


----------



## mikeh375

Just got back from seeing 'Judy'...Zellweger must surely win the Oscar, she was simply outstanding. Watch out for that song at the end and I don't mean 'The Trolley Song'...


----------



## Rogerx

More Robert Pattinson, very touching


----------



## Biwa

Man in the Wilderness (1971)

Richard Harris doing Jeremiah Johnson.  Actually this film is based on the story of frontiersman Hugh Glass https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hugh_Glass , which DiCaprio's (2015) The Revenant was also based on. It's slow-paced but once I got past the beginning & lengthly flashbacks, this (mostly) quiet film started to grow on me. It also features John Huston as the stern, driven Captain Henry.


----------



## Rogerx

Horrible.......................


----------



## Rogerx

No judgment, amusing at the most for me.


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Horrible.......................


Horrible scary? Or horrible badly made?


----------



## Rogerx

MacLeod said:


> Horrible scary? Or horrible badly made?


Both, must admit I don't like horror in general , cant believe they made 3 or 4 more.


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Both, must admit I don't like horror in general , cant believe they made 3 or 4 more.


I used to enjoy horror, but I don't have the stomach for it any longer. _Scream _seemed to be popular because of its cast and its knowing, self-referential humour. I found it a bit tiresome after a while.


----------



## Red Terror

'Midsommar' is more fully realized than 'Hereditary'. Quite a grotesque, unsettling film.


----------



## Biwa

Red Terror said:


> 'Midsommar' is more fully realized than 'Hereditary'. Quite a grotesque, unsettling film.


More films that I was completely unaware of. Look nice n' spooky. Great for Halloween :devil: I recently saw The VVitch. I'll definitely keep an eye out for these.


----------



## Rogerx

Fry and Pettyfer are in top form.


----------



## Biwa

Simple Men (1992)


----------



## Rogerx

Bottom line, stay away from drug( period) and smuggling .

Fantastic acting


----------



## Biwa

47 Meters Down (2017)

Perfect film to weather a typhoon through.  Not quite as good as Blake Lively's The Shallows (2016), but better than your average shark attack panic flick!


----------



## Rogerx

Mao's Last Dancer

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mao's_Last_Dancer_(film)

How food to be living in the west.


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Bottom line, stay away from drug( period) and smuggling .
> 
> Fantastic acting


Another film that clearly shows the perilous world of illegal drugs. Solid acting in this one, too.

White Boy Rick (2018)


----------



## Rogerx

Enjoyable , nothing more, nothing less .


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063850/?ref_=fn_tt_tt_1

Bullying is from all times.


----------



## Biwa

Thank You for Your Service (2017)

The hard reality of coming back from war.


----------



## perempe

Red Terror said:


> 'Midsommar' is more fully realized than 'Hereditary'. Quite a grotesque, unsettling film.


It was predictable for me, but can recommend it.

Fischer Iván (with english subtitles)
I saw this 74-minute documentary about 10 days ago. I was interested because I'm a BFO season ticket holder. It introduces the conductor and the orchestra on a tour. some good thoughts.


----------



## eljr

A masterpiece!

What else can be said?


----------



## Biwa

Floating Weeds (1959)


----------



## Joe B

Biwa said:


> View attachment 125535
> 
> 
> Floating Weeds (1959)


An Yasujirô Ozu movie I am not familiar with. But, being an Ozu movie, I had to give you a "Like this post"!


----------



## Biwa

Joe B said:


> An Yasujirô Ozu movie I am not familiar with. But, being an Ozu movie, I had to give you a "Like this post"!


Definitely worth watching if you're a fan of Ozu's films. :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

Great acting, its Jack Nicholson Month on a certain channel.


----------



## KenOC

Rogerx said:


> Great acting, its Jack Nicholson Mont on a certain channel.


A great flick. No more Mr. Nice Guy from Jack, in spades!


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Great acting, its Jack Nicholson Month on a certain channel.











Good old Jack. I caught Terms of Endearment (1983) on my movie channel the other day. Hadn't seen it in years.


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> View attachment 125569
> 
> 
> Good old Jack. I caught Terms of Endearment (1983) on my movie channel the other day. Hadn't seen it in years.


Perhaps we watching the same movie channel, you never know.


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Perhaps we watching the same movie channel, you never know.


LOL! :lol: in this day and age of the Internet, I wouldn't be surprised.

I do notice that more & more these days movie channels are using themes like " Jack Nicholson month" or "Super Hero week" or etc...


----------



## Guest

eljr said:


> A masterpiece!
> 
> What else can be said?


Well, quite a lot, depending on whether it appealed or not. It didn't do it for me.

Nor did this - about a girl in Korea who raises a 'super pig' and wins a competition for the pig to be taken to the US, along with others to be slaughtered by the corporation that ran the competition.

View attachment 125593


Gyllenhaal's hysterical character was a turn off, but the film had a lovely peaceful opening. This is the third of Bong Joon Ho's movies I've seen and he likes to play with tone - not unlike the Coen Bros - where comedy and horror sit alongside each other. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't - in this case, the levels of absurdity and improbability undermined any attempt at a serious message about our relationship with the natural world, and meat-eating in particular.

Still, it made me think further about reducing the amount of meat I eat!


----------



## Biwa

Salon Kitty (1976)

The other day I also watched this humdinger of an exploitation film about a brothel frequented by Nazis during WWII. Needless to say, the story left something to be desired. The director, Tinto Brass, went on to make another real beauty, Caligula (1979) which had an all-star cast. He tried to make a dark satire out of this one, but it drags on. As with Caligula, Salon Kitty is beautifully filmed with impressive sets, costumes, etc... Aaaaah... those swinging 70s.


----------



## Rogerx

Flashbacks of a Fool

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flashbacks_of_a_Fool
Very underrated, we had a great time revisiting this old DVD.


----------



## Biwa

Conan the Barbarian (1982)

The riddle of steel. Yes...

A blast from the past. Surprisingly good cast...and Arnold. Well, Arnold is Arnold.


----------



## Joe B

Biwa said:


> View attachment 125715
> 
> 
> Conan the Barbarian (1982)
> 
> The riddle of steel. Yes...
> 
> A blast from the past. Surprisingly good cast...and Arnold. Well, Arnold is Arnold.


Excellent score by Basil Poledouris!


----------



## Rogerx

Billy Elliot.
A must see.


----------



## Rogerx

Still not sure if I like this or not.


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Still not sure if I like this or not.


It has its moments, I guess. But for me, Kubrick pretty much finished with The Shining.


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa;1719732[B said:


> It has its moments[/B], I guess. But fore, Kubrick pretty much finished with The Shining.


You've nailed in one.


----------



## Biwa

Speaking of Tom Cruise, I've been pleasantly surprised with his Jack Reacher films. The plots are fairly simplistic. But, the books (the films are based on) supposedly have more realistic action scenes than the never die "video game" style of most action films these days. And while the Jack Reacher films have their share of violence, they are a bit more under control than Cruise's Mission Impossible films or for that matter Keanu Reeves's John Wick films.


----------



## Biwa

Den of Thieves (2018)

Sticking with Action, this one is a bit long but still kept me interested. The story and approach to the interaction of the characters is similar to Michael Mann's 1995 "Heat" with Al Pacino and Robert De Niro. Den of Thieves holds up to comparison with Heat, (which I thought was a bit overrated anyway). There definitely are some holes in the plot but these can be forgiven. I mean let's face it this is just a cop & robber flick, right?


----------



## Biwa

Chasing Mavericks (2012)

Following up Den of Thieves with another one with Gerard Butler. Excellent surfer film, based on a true story.


----------



## Rogerx

Another old one revisited. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

Always have a soft spot for this one.


----------



## Biwa

Crazy, Stupid, Love. (2011)


----------



## eljr

watching now


----------



## Rogerx

Dark .....very dark


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Dark .....very dark


Well the material it's based on isn't exactly a bundle of laffs! :lol: (I've not seen this version btw.)

Allegedly moving house soon, so trying hard to reduce the quantity of DVDs we have. My wife and I did a sift and came up with a few we're watching again to remind ourselves whether they're worth keeping. One such is

View attachment 126074


I enjoyed it at the pictures when it came out, but never took the wrapper off the DVD. Now, I enjoyed it all over again, and my wife didn't enjoy it all over again.

We're keeping it though.



eljr said:


> watching now


Such a peculiar mix of horror and comedy. Some rate this higher than the first in the series. I preferred Karloff as a bachelor!


----------



## Rogerx

MacLeod said:


> Well the material it's based on isn't exactly a bundle of laffs! :lol: (I've not seen this version btw.)


You are right, besides the dark story....... this is very dark filmed so it's _all _doom and gloom.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brief Encounter
*

I'm on a Rachmaninov kick, so when I learned that Rachy 2 is the soundtrack, I had to see it.

Written by Noel Coward, it's a very wordy account of a woman with what came to be known as the Seven Year Itch - perfect husband, two beautiful kids, a lovely house, but entering middle age and seeing her last gasp at youth (note all the references to children/childhood) - entering into a brief and amazingly subdued affair with an equally married doctor. Personally, I think her husband is the hero of this movie: stable, sympathetic, and in the end, incredibly understanding, presented more like a priest, hearing a confession and offering absolution.


----------



## Biwa

Dark Shadows (2012)

Tim Burton can really create some beautiful moments of gothic delight. I just wish he could develop them more into a full out gothic story without all the campiness...or at least tone it down. He got close to such a film with his (1999) Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## Biwa

The Texas Chain Saw Massacre (1974)

Not everyone's cup of tea. But...I hadn't seen this one in years and it was on for Halloween, so what the heck! It's still one of the best low budget horror films. Nice and creepy from start to finish. From Norman Bates to Leatherface to Buffalo Bill to etc... it's amazing how many unique characters have been created from Ed Gein.


----------



## Rogerx

Another walk down memory lane, very entertaining.


----------



## Rogerx

Im Labyrinth des Schweigens

Germany 1958, Johann Radmann is a young public prosecutor who, as a newcomer, must deal primarily with traffic violations. Thomas Gnielka, a journalist, claims that his friend recognized a teacher at a school in Berlin as Charles Schulz, a former camp guard from Auschwitz. 
Against the will of his superiors, he tries to bring Schulz to justice, despite opposition from the government where a number of former Nazis protect each other. Only Attorney General Fritz Bauer supports him in his search and wants to make the crimes committed in the past public.

However, they lack the evidence, but Radmann and Gnielka go looking fanatically. Radmann finds documents, interrogates witnesses and in this way builds up the burden of proof. In his search for the truth, he digs deeper and deeper into a maze of guilt and lies. What he ultimately reveals will change the country forever. In the early 1960s, a large number of Auschwitz war criminals and ex-camp staff were convicted in Frankfurt.
Fabulous watching .


----------



## Biwa

Every Day A Good Day (Nichinichi Kore Kôjitsu) (2018)


----------



## Rogerx

Keep revisiting old friends .


----------



## Biwa

Girl, Interrupted (1999)


----------



## Rogerx

Vanilla Sky.

Back on the pile for the charity shop.


----------



## Manxfeeder

This is an incredible movie, 99.999 percent accurate, made before CGI, so it's all live actors. I mean tons of live actors. We'll never see another assembly of forces like this one again. And it's just the battle, no ficiticious love stories to add high-fructose corn syrup to the mix.


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Keep revisiting old friends .


It always irritates me when they superimpose the actors names on a photo and the names don't line up with the actors (as in the case with this DVD cover).


----------



## Biwa

Manxfeeder said:


> This is an incredible movie, 99.999 percent accurate, made before CGI, so it's all live actors. I mean tons of live actors. We'll never see another assembly of forces like this one again. And it's just the battle, no ficiticious love stories to add high-fructose corn syrup to the mix.


They rarely play that one over here. While not bad, I usually get Herbert Lom as Napoleon in the (1956) War and Peace. Speaking of Herbert (Charles Angelo Kuchacevich Schluderpacheru) Lom and high-fructose, this morning I was treated to Mysterious Island (1961).


----------



## Rogerx

Mammal (2016)

After Margaret, a divorcee living in Dublin, loses her teenage son, she develops an unorthodox relationship with Joe, a homeless youth. Their tentative trust is threatened by his involvement with a violent gang and the escalation of her ex-husband's grieving rage.
Drama Tags: 2016, Barry Keoghan, Calach Films, Drama, English, Fastnet Films, Hollywood, Ireland, Johnny Ward, Les Films Fauves, Luxembourg, Michael McElhatton, Netherlands, Nika McGuigan, Rachel Griffiths, Rebecca Daly, Released, Rinkel Film, woman director

One word for it.......Outstanding, capital O .


----------



## Varick

Went to the movies and saw "Joker." If Joaquin Phoenix doesn't get Best Actor, then no one should. Not sure if it will win, but it will (and should) be nominated for Best Picture. The writing, Directing, acting, production were outstanding. Forget a "Superhero" genre. If all you have is some kind of peripheral knowledge that The Joker is/was Batman's greatest nemisis, that is all you need to know about "The Joker." It needs nothing more than that to appreciate and enjoy this outstanding movie.

V


----------



## Guest

On DVD:

_Batman Begins_. I didn't see this when it came out, and when it was last on TV, I watched without paying much attention. It was mostly good, but Liam Neeson and all that cod-ninja stuff was cheesy. And I never quite get why king criminals want to open up the jails as if that is the height of criminality. What's wrong with wanting to blow up the world?

At the pictures:

_Judy_. Very good, especially from Zellweger. And I have a soft spot for Jessie Buckley (sorry, probably inappropriate).

Up next:

The dizzying promise of

_The Aeronauts. _Tonight. I'm not a fan of Eddie Redmayne, though he was good as Stephen Hawking, but I saw the trailer at Judy and it looks vertiginous. (I'd probably go and see _Doctor Sleep _as well, but my wife's not keen.)


----------



## Forsooth

"Box Office: 'Joker' Becomes The Most Profitable Comic Book Movie Ever"

(...and may become the most profitable movie ever?)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/scottmendelson/2019/11/08/box-office-dc-films-joker-tops-955-million-to-become-more-profitable-than-deadpool-venom-and-batman/#6676f10e18ff


----------



## starthrower

The Band - The Last Waltz


----------



## Rogerx

Hilarious, when those two are on fire....
The scene when they have to identify a male corps...:lol:


----------



## Tchaikov6

Some Like it Hot (1959)

Just a classic. One of my all time favorites.
9/10


----------



## DavidA

Guns of Naverone

Proving you just can't beat a good plot!


----------



## joen_cph

*Arrival (2016)*

Some of the sentimental and confusing aspects I found a bit irritating, but overall I liked this one quite a lot.

There's less of the usual, noisy violence you'll often see in Sci-Fi, which can be a blessing. 
It's rare that I find a movie somehow strangely and positively uplifting like this one.

Recommended.


----------



## mikeh375

joen_cph said:


> *Arrival (2016)*
> 
> Some of the sentimental and confusing aspects I found a bit irritating, but overall I liked this one quite a lot.
> 
> There's less of the usual, noisy violence you'll often see in Sci-Fi, which can be a blessing.
> It's rare that I find a movie somehow strangely and positively uplifting like this one.
> 
> Recommended.
> 
> View attachment 126548


This and Interstellar, two of the best sci-fi in the last few years imv. Both intelligent films and both with sentiment at the forefront. Playing the old time travel card is a risky paradoxical business and yet both films managed to encourage me at least to suspend disbelief.


----------



## DavidA

The Good Liar

Helen Mirren and Ian McKellen on good form in a drama with a twist at the end.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Testament_of_Youth_(film)


----------



## Biwa

The End of the Affair (1999)


----------



## Tchaikov6

After Hours (1985)

7.95/10

Ah, Scorsese. What a legend.


----------



## Roger Knox

Linda Ronstadt - The Sound of My Voice (2019)

I watched this for the music and singer -- and learned a lot. It isn't "warts and all," but there is so much to cover anyway. Her versatility IMO is based on classical training and strong family roots and support, that re-emerged later in her career with performances of _The Pirates of Penzance_ and _La Boheme_ and in a different way with her album of Mexican song. I believe her exceptional career in pop-rock including country and R & B was also grounded in training and roots, together with exceptional energy, temperament, strategic thinking, and collaborators during a great musical era. With her outstanding voice and musicianship she went straight to the chase, focusing on song interpretation in solo and group work, rather than trying to be one of the many singer-songwriters. She draws attention to great writers of songs she covered including the lesser-known, e.g. Karla Bonoff and the McGarrigle Sisters. The film closes with her Parkinson's disease, but is never depressing. And as often with great singers what comes across is that uncanny "something" that disappears when you try to break it down into bits (including things that others do better), but considered as an integral whole puts her up with the best.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Going for gold also known as Bert and Dickie

Friendship tested to the limit .

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2075121/


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Back to the Future*

8.5/10

Definition of a classssic


----------



## Phil loves classical

Ford v Ferrari. Real good movie I thought, great sound editing and action cinematography. Also 2 of the best actors around.


----------



## Rogerx

Doing Time on Maple Drive;

Very moving.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doing_Time_on_Maple_Drive


----------



## Tchaikov6

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels (1988)

Was expecting 80s B-Grade Schmuck, it was actually really clever and fun!
7.7/10


----------



## ldiat

THE BRAVE ONE. a good one!


----------



## Tchaikov6

When Harry Met Sally (1989)

Solid, if not a masterpiece.

7.55/10


----------



## Biwa

Elvira Madigan (1967)


----------



## Rogerx

From Here to Eternity.
Never seen it before, fantastic acting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Yesterday - _The Charge of the Light Brigade_ (1968).

As fitting for a film released during an era of widespread civil unrest this had an anti-war slant. The focus is on the inertia and overall uselessness of the British High Command during the Crimean War of the 1850s, another of those nasty little conflicts that would have been better avoided. Then there was the brutal treatment of the troops themselves - living in squalid barracks and spending most of their time cleaning rather than actually learning how to fight. One Sergeant-Major of the 11th Hussars received 50 lashes and demotion to trooper because he refused to obey Lord Cardigan's command to spy on an officer. Many of the scenes are punctuated with animations mocking the jingoistic mood of the nation.

Still, at least the uniforms were dazzling (especially if you didn't die in them).


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Real Genius*

"Classic" 80s camp.
5.5/10


----------



## Guest

^schmuck ?


----------



## Tchaikov6

MacLeod said:


> ^schmuck ?


:lol: we'll go with "camp" instead.


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Thomas_Crown_Affair_(1968_film)
The Thomas Crown affair
Not that horrible remake .


----------



## bharbeke

^Hey now, some of us love the Brosnan version!

The best movie I've seen recently is Abominable. I'm currently about 30 minutes in to Journey to the Center of the Earth (the older version).


----------



## Rogerx

Must see .


----------



## eljr




----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Must see .


That wasn't a bad movie version. The cast was well chosen and it was beautifully filmed. 
But...the 1981 mini-series is THE must see version.


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> That wasn't a bad movie version. The cast was well chosen and it was beautifully filmed.
> But...the 1981 mini-series is THE must see version.
> 
> View attachment 126856


Will watch that one when the day are even shorter, bought a new version, the first one was a bad vision.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Tchaikov6

The Gunfighter (1950)

One of my favorite Westerns.
7.7/10


----------



## Tchaikov6

The Jerk (1979)
Overrated but still hilarious.
6.5/10


----------



## DavidA

Frozen 2

The animation has to be seen to be believed!


----------



## Vronsky

Cape Fear (1991)
Directed by: Martin Scorsese
Starring: Robert De Niro, Nick Nolte, Jessica Lange & Juliette Lewis


----------



## eljr




----------



## Biwa

Stalag 17 (1953)


----------



## Luchesi

the movie called "41"
A very good low budget movie.

"Our time travel begins paradoxically. The main character, Aidan, is headed home to his apartment when he is confronted by someone who tells him to stay away from the East Gate Motel. The entirely predictable result of this is, of course, that he goes to the East Gate Motel, trying to figure out why someone would warn him away from it; but the confrontation is more complicated than that. The problem is that the person who warns him appears in every way to be himself.
There is a degree to which this makes perfect sense. His visit to the motel is going to reconnect him with Lauren, the ex-girlfriend, and he is going to give her a ride home but on the way get into a major automotive accident in which he is rendered unconscious and she is killed. In the aftermath her family is going to push to press charges against him, thinking that somehow he caused the accident intentionally, possibly as the murder-suicide plan of a depressed ex, and the police warn him that he will be arrested if he leaves the hospital. When he subsequently discovers that he can travel back in time, it is obvious that he would want to prevent the accident, and the obvious way is to warn himself away from the motel."


----------



## Rogerx

Eye in the sky,
Hellen Mirren is outstanding.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eye_in_the_Sky_(2015_film)


----------



## eljr

Luchesi said:


> the movie called "41"
> A very good low budget movie.
> 
> "Our time travel begins paradoxically. The main character, Aidan, is headed home to his apartment when he is confronted by someone who tells him to stay away from the East Gate Motel. The entirely predictable result of this is, of course, that he goes to the East Gate Motel, trying to figure out why someone would warn him away from it; but the confrontation is more complicated than that. The problem is that the person who warns him appears in every way to be himself.
> There is a degree to which this makes perfect sense. His visit to the motel is going to reconnect him with Lauren, the ex-girlfriend, and he is going to give her a ride home but on the way get into a major automotive accident in which he is rendered unconscious and she is killed. In the aftermath her family is going to push to press charges against him, thinking that somehow he caused the accident intentionally, possibly as the murder-suicide plan of a depressed ex, and the police warn him that he will be arrested if he leaves the hospital. When he subsequently discovers that he can travel back in time, it is obvious that he would want to prevent the accident, and the obvious way is to warn himself away from the motel."


sounds fairly interesting in plot..


----------



## Tchaikov6

Luchesi said:


> the movie called "41"
> A very good low budget movie.
> 
> "Our time travel begins paradoxically. The main character, Aidan, is headed home to his apartment when he is confronted by someone who tells him to stay away from the East Gate Motel. The entirely predictable result of this is, of course, that he goes to the East Gate Motel, trying to figure out why someone would warn him away from it; but the confrontation is more complicated than that. The problem is that the person who warns him appears in every way to be himself.
> There is a degree to which this makes perfect sense. His visit to the motel is going to reconnect him with Lauren, the ex-girlfriend, and he is going to give her a ride home but on the way get into a major automotive accident in which he is rendered unconscious and she is killed. In the aftermath her family is going to push to press charges against him, thinking that somehow he caused the accident intentionally, possibly as the murder-suicide plan of a depressed ex, and the police warn him that he will be arrested if he leaves the hospital. When he subsequently discovers that he can travel back in time, it is obvious that he would want to prevent the accident, and the obvious way is to warn himself away from the motel."


At first I thought you were talking about the horrid "Movie 43" and I was wondering how anyone could like that movie.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Harakiri (1962)*

Easily the best live action Japanese movie ever made.

8.2/10


----------



## Biwa

Carny (1980)


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

*Dr. Strangelove (1964)*

First time ever seeing this movie. Great film, from what I can tell deserves its reputation as a classic.

I have yet to be disappointed (actually, yet to be anything other than blown away) by anything directed by Kubrick.


----------



## Tchaikov6

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> *Dr. Strangelove (1964)*
> 
> First time ever seeing this movie. Great film, from what I can tell deserves its reputation as a classic.
> 
> I have yet to be disappointed (actually, yet to be anything other than blown away) by anything directed by Kubrick.


Totally agree, Strangelove is my second favorite movie of all time!


----------



## Rogerx

Les Misérables (2012)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1707386/fullcredits


----------



## ldiat

Running with the Devil. not bad "La Donna È Mobile" is played a few time in the movie


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


>


You romantic you.


----------



## perempe

I saw Ken Russell's Mahler (1974) about a year ago. It summarizes Mahler's life and works. It's a must for classical music fans. My favourite scene is about Kindertotenlieder. It's way different than today's movies, but I can recommend it. I heard only 1 or 2 symphonies from Mahler before the movie, will rewatch it later.


----------



## joen_cph

"_The Revenant_" (2015)

An extremely slow and long movie, yet with a minimalist plot (156 minutes). A travesty of a plot, often seen in US movies - the revenge against a crook, who personifies evil and deserves to be killed in a painful way. And a subtitle "_Inspired by true events_" usually doesn't add to one's expectations, since it tends to imply a lot of false or added narratives and schematic psychological content.

There are some impressive scenes in the wilderness though, illustrating the toughness of life out there back then, and including that of a rider on a horse jumping out from a cliff and landing on tall trees, all seen from above, very realistically. The acting is good. Overall, a mid-range movie, I think, but with some qualities.


----------



## Vronsky

A Scanner Darkly (2006)
Directed by: Richard Linklater
Starring: Keanu Reeves, Robert Downey Jr., Woody Harrelson, Winona Ryder


----------



## Biwa

The Horse Soldiers (1959)


----------



## Tchaikov6

Vronsky said:


> A Scanner Darkly (2006)
> Directed by: Richard Linklater
> Starring: Keanu Reeves, Robert Downey Jr., Woody Harrelson, Winona Ryder


Now that's a weird movie. Even though Waking Life is weirder.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Parenthood*

Fun little comedy that I really enjoyed, one of my favorite Steve Martin performances!

7.75/10


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> You romantic you.


LOL, such a sad ending....


----------



## millionrainbows

I just received this in the mail...


----------



## bharbeke

Frozen II

You pretty much know already if you want to see this or not. I'd give it 5 stars (the first got 4.5 from me).


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Hell or High Water*

Another classic Western.

7.75/10


----------



## Rogerx

Romeo and Juliet.
Directed and co-written by Franco Zeffirelli, love his productions .


----------



## Biwa

True Grit (1969)


----------



## Tchaikov6

Biwa said:


> View attachment 127067
> 
> 
> True Grit (1969)


Have you seen the Coen Brothers remake?


----------



## millionrainbows

pump pump pump


----------



## Luchesi

from wiki

During most of the 20th century, U.S. copyright law required at least one copy of every American film to be deposited at the Library of Congress, at the time of copyright registration, but the Librarian of Congress was not required to retain those copies: "Under the provisions of the act of March 4, 1909, authority is granted for the return to the claimant of copyright of such copyright deposits as are not required by the Library."[2] Of American silent films, far more have been lost than have survived, and of American sound films made from 1927 to 1950, perhaps half have been lost.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Rogerx said:


> Romeo and Juliet.
> Directed and co-written by Franco Zeffirelli, love his productions .


Did he do a few opera productions too, or am I mistaking him for someone else?


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikov6 said:


> Did he do a few opera productions too, or am I mistaking him for someone else?


No you are not , you are correct La Traviata and Otello for starters, as in cinema releases that is .
For DVD several more.


----------



## Biwa

Tchaikov6 said:


> Have you seen the Coen Brothers remake?


Yes, I have seen it. It's an enjoyable remake. Jeff Bridges, Matt Damon, and Hailee Steinfeld do a fine job. I don't know if it will age over time as well as the Duke's, but it's always great to see a new Old-School Western. :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

Anybody notice how _True Grit_ is basically a remake of _The African Queen_? Both versions are good. The newer one has a much better La Boeuf, some totally new and very good scenes, but...alas...no Duke.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Anybody notice how _True Grit_ is basically a remake of _The African Queen_?


Er...no, not me. Anyone else? They're based on separate books


----------



## mikeh375

This was enjoyable enough for me....(and the missus of course...another redhead, also not to be messed with).


----------



## Biwa

KenOC said:


> Anybody notice how _True Grit_ is basically a remake of _The African Queen_? Both versions are good. The newer one has a much better La Boeuf, some totally new and very good scenes, but...alas...no Duke.


That connection is particularly noticeable with Rooster Cogburn (1975) which along with John Wayne stars Katharine Hepburn riding the rapids again!


----------



## joen_cph

"*Dirty Harry, Sudden Impact*" (1983)









At best, total kitsch these days.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Who Framed Roger Rabbit? (1988)*

A total blast.

7.75/10


----------



## Rogerx

Appointment with Death.
The great Peter Ustinov.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Planes, Trains, and Automobiles (1987)*

Meh.

6.2/10


----------



## Rogerx

Still loving this one.


----------



## ldiat

Despicable Me 3


----------



## Biwa

Tchaikov6 said:


> *Planes, Trains, and Automobiles (1987)*
> 
> Meh.
> 
> 6.2/10


That was my reaction to PTA when I saw it in the theater back in 87. But over the years I've come to like it a lot. It's interesting how one's feelings change over time.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Biwa said:


> That was my reaction to PTA when I saw it in the theater back in 87. But over the years I've come to like it a lot. It's interesting how one's feelings change over time.


Hmmm, maybe I'll try it again next Thanksgiving.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Rogerx said:


> Still loving this one.


Top 10 favorite for me.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Pan's Labyrinth*

Soooo good.

9.7/10


----------



## Biwa

I, Tonya (2017)

I didn't follow all the hoopla when all this was going down, but this film was much better than I expected. And it, along with (2017) Battle of the Sexes, certainly made more sense than another 2017 sports biopic Borg vs. McEnroe.


----------



## Rogerx

I Daniel Blake.
Wonderful and I dare say: a must see.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5168192/


----------



## mikeh375

Rogerx said:


> I Daniel Blake.
> Wonderful and I dare say: a must see.
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5168192/


Quite agree Roger, a very powerful, moving film.


----------



## Biwa

Paul, Apostle of Christ (2018)


----------



## Luchesi

Biwa said:


> View attachment 127257
> 
> 
> Paul, Apostle of Christ (2018)


They don't look Jewish.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Two to catch up on.

Ballad of Buster Scruggs (2018)
I loved Blood Simple but wasn’t too impressed with this one.
6.2/10

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire in concert (with CSO)
Great performance, bad movie and score for that matter.
4/10


----------



## Guest

The Irishman on Netflix. Very good. Thought provoking and not in the same mould as earlier Scorsese gangster films.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Yesterday 
Just stupid.
3.7/10


----------



## Rogerx

Lady Macbeth

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lady_Macbeth_(film)

Very good this one.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Her (2013)
Solid.
6.7/10


----------



## Rogerx

Robin Hood.
Amusing.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4532826/


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:










Excellent acting!


----------



## Kieran

I really enjoyed The Irishman. It has a few Scorsese stalwarts in both cast and style, but it's a great film that also has his trademark depth and detail and some really classic scenes, including two brilliantly intense and funny scenes between Al Pacino and Stephen Graham. Pacino is in great form in this, and so is Joe Pesci, who puts in a beautifully restrained performance as a mob boss. De Niro is great too.

Big talking point if the de-ageing process, which Scorsese has admitted is experimental. At first it's kind of intrusive, especially in a particularly weird scene with de Niro and a grocer. But after a while, I didn't notice it. I would probably have preferred the use of younger actors, but I loved the film enough as it is...


----------



## Biwa

Viceroy's House (2017)


----------



## Rogerx

The Harrad Experiment

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Harrad_Experiment

This one is going in the bin.


----------



## ldiat

just watched the The Irishman, Robert De Niro, Al Pacino and Joe Pesci star in Martin Scorsese's THE IRISHMAN, Looong ok, to me just like watching the God Father and Good Fellows, but ok


----------



## Biwa

Braven (2018)


----------



## Tchaikov6

Monty Python and the Holy Grail

Hilarious.

8.45/10


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:


----------



## Biwa

500 Days of Summer (2009)


----------



## Rogerx

The kidnapping of the Getty kid, stunning plot


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> View attachment 127500
> 
> 
> 500 Days of Summer (2009)


Joseph Gordon-Levitt is such a great actor, not so long ago I saw him in a movie in his young years, difficult subject....


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Fantastic! Chases through Indian markets (including a tuk tuk leaping over a camel). Fights on trains. Bond in a clown suit trying to disarm a nuclear bomb. A circus of beautiful women storming a palace. A fight on top of a plane looping the loop. With a script by the writer of the Flashman books.

And I've been to Udaipur; fun spotting places I'd visited.


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Joseph Gordon-Levitt is such a great actor, not so long ago I saw him in a movie in his young years, difficult subject....


As his character was rediscovering his love of architecture & sketching tall buildings at the end of 500 Days of Summer, I couldn't help imagining him tightrope walking at the World Trade Center in The Walk (2015), which is also an excellent film FYI.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched this last night:










A good film.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Joe B said:


> Re-watched this last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good film.


I liked it the first time and hated it the second for some reason.


----------



## Tchaikov6

A Fish Called Wanda - 7.55/10
Jumanji (1995) - 2/10


----------



## Rogerx

The Triple Echo

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070835/?ref_=nmbio_mbio

The critics didn't like it at the time, we do.


----------



## Biwa

The Lobster (2015)


----------



## Tchaikov6

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid.
A Classic for sure.

7.3/10


----------



## flamencosketches

The Irishman, or I Heard You Paint Houses. Amazing... has anyone else seen it yet?


----------



## Biwa

flamencosketches said:


> The Irishman, or I Heard You Paint Houses. Amazing... has anyone else seen it yet?


There are a couple of posts about that movie on the previous 2 pages of this thread. I haven't seen it yet myself. :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Doctor Zhivago (1965)


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Tchaikov6

The Third Murder (2017)

Pretty good but it drags.
6.05/10


----------



## Kieran

flamencosketches said:


> The Irishman, or I Heard You Paint Houses. Amazing... has anyone else seen it yet?


Yeah, I loved it, and am gonna watch it again tonight. Many scenes in this one are re-watchable, most particularly the ones with Stephen Graham and Al Pacino...


----------



## Biwa

The Strawberry Statement (1970)


----------



## Rogerx

An affecting human drama of love, loss, and strength unfolds against the backdrop of World War I. The women of the Paridier farm, under the deft hand of Hortense, the family's matriarch, must grapple with the workload while the men, are off at the front. New tools allow the women to triumph over the land, newfound independence is acquired, yet emotions are stirred especially when the men return.


----------



## Red Terror

*Andrzej Żuławski - (1981) Possession*
_Starring: Isabelle Adjani, Sam Neill_

My two cents: What the [email protected] did I just watch? AGAIN!


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched last night:


----------



## Vronsky

The Irishman (2019)

Directed by: Martin Scorsese
Starring: Robert De Niro, Al Pacino, Joe Pesci


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Marriage Story*

Blew me away, even though it wasn't quite as good as Parasite.
8.45/10


----------



## bharbeke

Suspicion (1941)
Directed by Alfred Hitchcock
Starring: Cary Grant, Joan Fontaine

4/5

The movie is compelling from start to finish. I only mark it down because the reckless driving at the end still doesn't match the story he tells at the end, and the car door flying open on that ride is pretty unbelievable (was 1930's-1940's car manufacturing that bad?). The original ending discussed in the documentary (where he kills her but mails an incriminating letter to her mother afterward) would be more consistent, even if it would be a bit of a downer.


----------



## ldiat

Vronsky said:


> The Irishman (2019)
> 
> Directed by: Martin Scorsese
> Starring: Robert De Niro, Al Pacino, Joe Pesci


what did you think of this movie?


----------



## Biwa

The Mule (2018)


----------



## fergusmcphail

In the past I have seen and enjoyed Farinelli and Le Roi Danse, both directed by Gérard Corbiau, as is this. I was curious to see José van Dam. I loved it and will definitely be watching it at least once more.


----------



## fergusmcphail

*EDIT* Double post. Something weird happened and I didn't know what to do. Sorry.


----------



## Rogerx

La note bleue

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102557/

the film covers the last few days of fragile Chopin's professional life.
-Michael Polnicky

Tough nut to crack only 3 stars.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched yesterday afternoon:









An excellent film.

1st viewing last night:









Not as good as the first two in the series, but an OK diversion.


----------



## Tchaikov6

3-Iron
Beautiful if very weird.
6.7/10


----------



## Rogerx

The remake by Polanski .
3/5


----------



## Rogerx

The Child in Time

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Child_in_Time


----------



## ldiat

The Kitchen 4 outa 5 a good movie.


----------



## Dodecs

Rogerx said:


> .


Is this good? I like Beauvois his acting and directing
:: I thought _don't forget you're going to die_ was an amazing film.


----------



## Rogerx

Dodecs said:


> Is this good? I like Beauvois his acting and directing
> :: I thought _don't forget you're going to die_ was an amazing film.


I liked like it but I have s soft spot for French films, I will check the one out you've mentioned .


----------



## Biwa

55 Steps (2017)


----------



## Biwa

The Perks of Being a Wallflower (2012)


----------



## Tchaikov6

Whiplash

I loved it, any opinions?


----------



## ldiat

Tchaikov6 said:


> Whiplash
> 
> I loved it, any opinions?


i liked it the ending was strange (if I remember)


----------



## Biwa

Tchaikov6 said:


> Whiplash
> 
> I loved it, any opinions?


Same here. It's been a few years, but good performances by all involved. Yes, intense ending.


----------



## Rogerx

The Dressmaker. 
Very entertaining.


----------



## Tchaikov6

The Ox-Bow Incident

6.3/10


----------



## Jacck

*The International (2009) *
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0963178/


----------



## mikeh375

Rogerx said:


> The Dressmaker.
> Very entertaining.


Seen this twice now on British TV. Quirky and as you say Roger, very entertaining. I thought Judy Davis was brilliant as Winslet's mum.


----------



## Joe B

Yesterday's sleet/freezing rain gave me plenty of time for watching movies:


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Yesterday's sleet/freezing rain gave me plenty of time for watching movies:


it gave me plenty of time to ask myself why the DOT did not salt the roads better and why do so many people speed in such conditions?

Ridiculous, both.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> it gave me plenty of time to ask myself why the DOT did not salt the roads better and why do so many people speed in such conditions?
> 
> Ridiculous, both.


Good seeing you.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:


----------



## Biwa

Blade Runner

I saw the original release that included Harrison Ford's narration so many times that the later versions without it seem a bit odd at times. I know Ford never wanted to do the narration and many fans think it's better without it. I'm still on the fence, though. Some scenes work better with it and some work better without it.


----------



## Rogerx

If one has a heart, tears in your eyes....


----------



## Biwa

Stagecoach (1939)


----------



## Tchaikov6

Biwa said:


> View attachment 128047
> 
> 
> Stagecoach (1939)


That movie was very solid, an influential film if anything.


----------



## Rogerx

Weird but worth having seen.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0485947/


----------



## Biwa

Tchaikov6 said:


> That movie was very solid, an influential film if anything.


Yeah, such a seemingly simple film. Orson Welles supposedly watched it 40 times. I haven't seen it that many times, but it's always a pleasure to watch. :tiphat:


----------



## Joe B

Last night:










This morning:


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Scrooge_ a.k.a. _A Christmas Carol_ (1951). Alastair Sim is for me _nonpareil_ in the role of Scrooge - among other famous adaptations George C. Scott was completely miscast and Patrick Stewart, although menacing, looked too young, smart and healthy. I did like the Disney semi-animated version with Jim Carrey as it convincingly evoked the murkiness and barely-concealed squalor of early Victorian London but the Yorkshire accent given to the Ghost of Christmas Past wasn't necessary.


----------



## Rogerx

Pattison no longer the "poster boy" any more.
Good watching.


----------



## bz3

You Only Live Twice. James Bond always delivers - well at least the first five in the franchise anyway.


----------



## Biwa

bz3 said:


> You Only Live Twice. James Bond always delivers - well at least the first five in the franchise anyway.


I enjoyed the franchise until For Your Eyes Only. After that well, as the song goes... The thrill is gone baby...  
It's not that the later actors were bad. Actually, Daniel Craig has been a good Bond. I think the problem is that... the world changed.


----------



## Metairie Road

*Joe B - The Verdict.* Paul Newman's best movie without a doubt. I've watched it several times, always a treat.

*"We are not paid to do our best, we are paid to win."*

If you already have a low opinion of lawyers, you'll love this movie.

America's law schools have produced more criminals than any deprived inner-city you can name.

Rant over.
Merry Christmas
Metairie Road


----------



## ldiat

ONCE UPON A TIME IN HOLLYWOOD, this one is different. written and directed by Quentin Tarantino. off color Language. and a very different ending. 4.5 outa 5


----------



## Rogerx

A weekend in Paris.
Fun enough for a whet windy evening.


----------



## ldiat

AWAKE nice movie. great ending 4.5 out 5 very good. Netflix


----------



## senza sordino

I've got a new television service with movie channels.

I set my new pvr and this is what I watched last Friday and Saturday

Munich (2005) 









Withnail and I (1987)


----------



## Rogerx

Edie.
Love Sheila Hancock

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edie_(film)


----------



## ldiat

Just Cause Sean Connery, Laurence Fishburne and other known cast members. a very good movie. 4.5 outa 5. another strange ending. a good movie Netflix


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched last night:










As soon as the movie started I knew Jerry Goldsmith had written the score. I once saw a special feature interview where Jerry Goldsmith said the first place to start with a score is to create a four note motif for the main theme. Goldsmith succeeded with this simple theme:


----------



## Joe B

Earlier today we re-watched "It's a Wonderful Life":


----------



## Biwa

The Nutcracker and the Four Realms (2018)


----------



## Rogerx

From television.


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Florence Foster Jenkins_ (2016).

Currently watching this touching biopic of a New York heiress who, despite being grievously untalented in the voice department, nevertheless resolves to perform at Carnegie Hall. Meryl Streep plays the eponymous role and Hugh Grant her companion St. Clair Bayfield.

I'm getting to like Hugh Grant a bit more these days - last year he was brilliant in the UK mini-series _A Very English Scandal_ as the disgraced politician Jeremy Thorpe, and I'm pleased that he appears to be cutting back somewhat on all that wishy-washy Rom-Com garbage which used to be his stock in trade.

Not too long ago I watched a 2015 French film called _Marguerite_, which was largely based on the Jenkins story.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Albert Berry

The Flight of the Phoenix, a classic.


----------



## ldiat

Suicide Squad i did not like this flick. just could not get/put it together. 2 outa 5


----------



## Biwa

Alpha (2018)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rogerx said:


>


Touché, Roger. :lol:


----------



## Bulldog

Rogerx said:


>


I felt badly for Laura's character; all-in for her brother, and she gets nothing.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

How It Ends and my wife hated it.


----------



## Biwa

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty (1947)


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thirteen_at_Dinner_(film)


----------



## perempe

one of the 6 A. Christie movies with Ustinov.


----------



## Biwa

The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001) extended edition

The extended edition is much better than the original theatrical release. The many extra scenes of quiet dialogue enrich the story.


----------



## Tchaikov6

The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance

A new top 3 Westerns.


----------



## Rogerx

Fascinating watching.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6752992/


----------



## Biwa

The Secret Scripture (2016)


----------



## Biwa

Winchester (2018)


----------



## Biwa

Allied (2016)


----------



## bharbeke

Knives Out (2019) - 4.5/5

The half-star deduction is only because I prefer less profanity and grossness in the movies I watch. The cast and writing are stellar, and anyone who ever wanted Daniel Craig to play a Poirot type of character will be delighted.


----------



## Taplow

Outstanding!










Watched on a flight to Australia a while back. This is about the only time I watch movies these days, and in this case I'm glad I did.


----------



## Biwa

Taplow said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watched on a flight to Australia a while back. This is about the only time I watch movies these days, and in this case I'm glad I did.


A beautiful film.


----------



## Rogerx

Don't shoot, sometimes the remote is out of my control .


----------



## Rogerx

Taplow said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watched on a flight to Australia a while back. This is about the only time I watch movies these days, and in this case I'm glad I did.





Biwa said:


> A beautiful film.


Now I remember , the book is better thingy , they chanced the order of the book also the end is very misleading, about the father.


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Now I remember , the book is better thingy , they chanced the order of the book also the end is very misleading, about the father.


Yeah, screenwriters must get a kick out of messing around with books. .

Sometimes it's best not to get hung up on such thingies, though. :tiphat:


----------



## Biwa

Solace (2015)

Dr. Lecter gets a reboot as Will Graham.


----------



## Blancrocher

Witness for the Prosecution (1957)

Some hilarious over-the-top acting, but my wife and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Norse

*The Rise of Skywalker.*

It felt a bit like I was watching two potentially good/great Star Wars films squeesed into a breathless, rushed, ok one. Didn't love it, didn't hate it, but I was entertained, never bored and sometimes touched in that kid-like "turn off your brain" kind of way. If you're going to it hoping to hate and pick apart another Disney SW movie you can certainly do that with this one, but if you're a little more positively inclined you should find some (or quite a bit of) enjoyment in it.


----------



## MAXSWAGGER

Amadeus - the music was quite good - yet I expected more.


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sink_or_Swim_(2018_film)


----------



## ldiat

Domino... 3.5 outa 5. very different strange was ok for a short film. Netflix


----------



## Rogerx

Way out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Guest

Last night at the cinema...

_Little Women
_
Gorgeous and engaging. What's not to like? 9 out of 10

Last week...

_Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker
_
Exhausting viewing. I'm getting too old for this kind of breathless action fantasy. 6 out of 10

On DVD...

_The Ghost Train
_
Waiting for the family to reassemble to play games after dinner, I put this on. As the family came into the room, they sat down one by one and were drawn into the period humour, delaying the games. Arthur Askey is a hoot. 7 out of 10

On TV...

_The Sound of Music_

I was on cooking duties, so didn't quite achieve a full viewing, but this was, more or less, the first time I've seen it through to the end. Not really my cup of tea - the children are ghastly - but some of the songs are irresistible as is Julie Andrews. Christopher Plummer difficult to take seriously - he matured well though (I liked his recent cameo in _Knives Out). _6 out of 10


----------



## DavidA

MacLeod said:


> Last night at the cinema...
> 
> _Little Women
> _
> Gorgeous and engaging. What's not to like? 9 out of 10
> 
> Last week...
> 
> _Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker
> _
> Exhausting viewing. I'm getting too old for this kind of breathless action fantasy. 6 out of 10


Little Women was brilliant. Just hope the Star Wars is going to be the last of this tired saga. Hopeless!


----------



## Biwa

Enter the Dragon (1973)


----------



## Rogerx

Two Popes.
Great acting .


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Two Popes.
> Great acting .


this is shown on Netflix. any good?? outa 5?


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> this is shown on Netflix. any good?? outa 5?


5 out 5..............................


----------



## ldiat

I Am Wrath, nice john Travolta film 4 outa 5. the guy from "law and order" is in this. Bensons side kick for a while!


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> 5 out 5..............................


ok cool!! thanks!!


----------



## Biwa

Paris When It Sizzles (1964)


----------



## Rogerx

The Reader.
5/5


----------



## Rogerx

Before sunrise on August 29, 2005, Nolan Hayes (PAUL WALKER) arrives at a New Orleans hospital with his pregnant wife, Abigail (GENESIS RODRIGUEZ), who has gone into early labor. What should be one of the happiest days of Nolan's life quickly spirals out of control when the birth goes tragically wrong and Hurricane Katrina ravages the hospital, forcing an evacuation. Told to stay with his child, who is on a ventilator, and await transfer by ambulance, Nolan and his newborn are soon cut off from the world by power outages and rising floodwaters. When no one returns to help, Nolan faces one life-and-death decision after another, fighting to keep his daughter alive, as minute-by-agonizing minute passes...becoming unimaginable hours.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched last night:










Patrick Stewart plays a retired DIA (Defense Intelligence Agency) operative with Alzheimer's disease. Interesting story with a great twist.


----------



## Biwa

The Death of Stalin (2017)


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:










After having watched "Safe House" last night with Patrick Stewart (no, he actually wasn't in my home), I needed to watch this tonight. The writer/director Eric Stahl of "Safe House" was an obvious fan of this movie. The actor playing the postman/assassin in "3 Days of the Condor" plays the same role in "Safe House", only this time he actually is a postman....but you're not sure for several minutes. Also, Redford's character is asking about an ideogram at the beginning of "3 Days" which is used continually in "Safe House". Loved the connections!


----------



## Biwa

Joe B said:


> Re-watched tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After having watched "Safe House" last night with Patrick Stewart (no, he actually wasn't in my home), I needed to watch this tonight. The writer/director Eric Stahl of "Safe House" was an obvious fan of this movie. The actor playing the postman/assassin in "3 Days of the Condor" plays the same role in "Safe House", only this time he actually is a postman....but you're not sure for several minutes. Also, Redford's character is asking about an ideogram at the beginning of "3 Days" which is used continually in "Safe House". Loved the connections!


Great film from the 70s.

For that day...


----------



## Jacck

*Lord of War (2005)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0399295/


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:










A good, solid cop/action movie.


----------



## Rogerx

A not so good remake of Tarzan.


----------



## perempe

*Sennentuntschi (2010)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1296077/








Don't be discouraged by the (swiss) german language.


----------



## Guest

_Jojo Rabbit_

Taika Waititi just about pulled off this off-beat comedy/drama about a 10 year-old with Adolf Hitler as his invisible friend. One or two of the jokes didn't quite work, and perhaps there weren't enough of them. I wasn't convinced by Scarlett Johansson, though as the entire movie was essentially seen from Jojo's point of view, it's understandable that he saw his mum as impossibly beautiful. But the evolving relationship with the Jewish girl hidden in their house was well done, and Sam Rockwell was solid in a familiar role (if you've seen _The Way Way Back_).

7/10

Oh, and the boy playing Jojo was excellent.


----------



## DavidA

Cats

Don't believe the critics who panned it. It was very enjoyable.


----------



## Rogerx

Very touching.


----------



## ldiat

DavidA said:


> View attachment 128799
> 
> 
> Cats
> 
> Don't believe the critics who panned it. It was very enjoyable.


saw it live on stage many years ago!! Great!!


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:


----------



## Rogerx

Clouds of Sils Maria

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clouds_of_Sils_Maria

Fantastic acting.


----------



## Biwa

Chisum (1970)


----------



## Rogerx

Is there anyone out there who seen 1917 already? Got raving reviews .


----------



## bz3

Rogerx said:


> Is there anyone out there who seen 1917 already? Got raving reviews .


Haven't seen a movie in theaters in 8 years but I'm considering going to this. Didn't think much of what Sam Mendes did with the James Bond films he made, nor did I like any of his other films I've seen, but I regret not seeing Dunkirk on the big screen.


----------



## Rogerx

bz3 said:


> Haven't seen a movie in theaters in 8 years but I'm considering going to this. Didn't think much of what Sam Mendes did with the James Bond films he made, nor did I like any of his other films I've seen, but I regret not seeing Dunkirk on the big screen.


Well, the snips shown on televise looking fantastic, so I think we go also, thanks.


----------



## Rogerx

Book much better.


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Book much better.


I fell asleep I was so bored. The sequel was more entertaining, though equally daft.


----------



## Rogerx

The Lobster.
Very entertaining. Collin Farrel is great in this movie.


----------



## DavidA

1917

Slow moving WW1 drama which is realistic in first half and preposterous in second.


----------



## Rogerx

DavidA said:


> 1917
> 
> Slow moving WW1 drama which is realistic in first half and preposterous in second.


So, is it worth the time or better wait for the DVD?


----------



## DavidA

Rogerx said:


> So, is it worth the time or better wait for the DVD?


It would be better seen on the big screen but it is very slow


----------



## Rogerx

DavidA said:


> It would be better seen on the big screen but it is very slow


Thank you, that's a good argument.
( although we do have a big screen T.V, it's not as big as the cinema )


----------



## Biwa

Tulip Fever (2017)


----------



## Biwa

Lone Wolf McQuade (1983)


----------



## Rogerx

Just as good as it was made.


----------



## Biwa

Chino (1973)


----------



## Rogerx

The last five years, very entertaining.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Five_Years_(film)


----------



## Guest

_1917 _- I'll not repeat what I wrote in the Academy Awards 2020 thread. Suffice to say, I thought it was very good.


----------



## Rogerx

MacLeod said:


> _1917 _- I'll not repeat what I wrote in the Academy Awards 2020 thread. Suffice to say, I thought it was very good.


I did read it and we are going as I wroth, so thanks.


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> I did read it and we are going as I wroth, so thanks.


I am curious about how loud you feel it is.  Have fun!


----------



## Jacck

Ad Astra (2019)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2935510/









it was OK, but a little strange. It was much more a movie about a psychological journey than a scifi, and so the beautiful effects seemed like an overkill for this type of movie


----------



## Joe B

This week the wife and I went through the "Ocean's" movies:


----------



## Red Terror

biwa said:


> View attachment 128965
> 
> 
> tulip fever (2017)


Desire

Obsession

*Farts*


----------



## Red Terror

Rogerx said:


> Book much better.


Consuming such crud-you should be ashamed!


----------



## Red Terror

Joe B said:


> Re-watched tonight:


Must be about hookers.


----------



## Mozartino

Atonement!


----------



## Biwa

Red Terror said:


> Desire
> 
> Obsession
> 
> *Farts*


Yeah, good cast, delightful setting and yet it didn't quite live up to my expectations...mostly due to the odd story. I think I prefer The Miniaturist even though its ending wasn't all it could have been.


----------



## Biwa

Hour of the Gun (1967)


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:


----------



## Rogerx

*Silver Linings Playbook*
Surprisingly entertaining.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1045658/


----------



## ldiat

Mozartino said:


> Qué opinan de esta pelicula?
> 
> View attachment 129102
> 
> 
> A mi personalmente me encantó y la estoy viendo de nuevoi!


oh wow! this movie!! WOW! saw it when it came out!!


----------



## Score reader

Makes no sense whatsoever...


----------



## Biwa

Score reader said:


> Makes no sense whatsoever...


Even less so than Parts 1 and 2?  LOL!


----------



## Jacck

*Joker (2019)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7286456/
8/10

I am usually not much of a fan of superheroes and batman is no exception. I found the The Dark Knight trilogy somewhat boring. But this movie I enjoyed more than I expected, likely because of the excellent acting by Joaquin Phoenix


----------



## Strange Magic

Nice elegiac moody look at Shakespeare's final few years, when he has come home after the burning of the Globe Theater, to try to reconnect with his wife and daughter.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched earlier today:










and the first movie of the Indiana Jones set:


----------



## Biwa

Overboard (1987)

I caught this one on TV. I hadn't seen it in years. It's still a charmer. Just noticed there was a remake in 2018.


----------



## Guest

_Two Popes _(8/10) and _The Farewell_ (8/10)

Both enjoyable, neither exceptional.


----------



## Score reader

biwa said:


> even less so than parts 1 and 2?  lol!


Amazingly yes!!!

All three make for a great video game experience. Movies, not so much...


----------



## Score reader

Captured the sheer madness of trench warfare perfectly for me.


----------



## Biwa

Can You Ever Forgive Me? (2018)


----------



## Rogerx

Stunning, glad I saw it in the cinema.


----------



## Score reader

*Darkest Hour (2017)*


----------



## Jacck

*Au revoir là-haut (2017)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5258850/
9/10


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:










Excellent movie!


----------



## mrdoc

I sat down to watch “The death of Starlin” which I had saved from Sky, it had a good review and was banned in Russia it surly must be a fine film after about 10 minutes during which the “F word” appeared about every other word I switched off. 
Don’t get me wrong I can out swear most people I just do not see the need for this kind of presentation being beamed into my home, I have noticed this sort of thing happening more and more and for me it spoils many films.


----------



## KenOC

Watched_ The Irishman_ tonight on Netflix. Absorbing, relaxed but not slow in any part. The "anti-aging" technology used to make the actors appear younger was flawless. Excellent.


----------



## Biwa

mrdoc said:


> I sat down to watch "The death of Starlin" which I had saved from Sky, it had a good review and was banned in Russia it surly must be a fine film after about 10 minutes during which the "F word" appeared about every other word I switched off.
> Don't get me wrong I can out swear most people I just do not see the need for this kind of presentation being beamed into my home, I have noticed this sort of thing happening more and more and for me it spoils many films.


I assume you meant "The Death of Stalin" not Starlin. I saw it a couple of weeks ago. Yes, there is strong language in it, but I don't remember it being overly vulgar. I mean the movie is a dark satire on the political infighting that took place in the Russian government after Stalin died, right? Now while satire doesn't require 4-letter words to be funny, I wasn't surprised that such language was used in this black comedy.

However, I do understand your feelings about strong language in movies. This situation has been around since at least the 1980s, remember Scarface? Anyway, it usually bothers me only when a story and/or dialogue are particularly weak. Regarding this film, though, except for the opening scene in the concert hall, I felt it was well written and acted.

Perhaps I didn't have the high expectations for it that you seemed to have had, though. I have certainly had that happen to me on more than one occasion. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Biwa said:


> I assume you meant "The Death of Stalin" not Starlin. I saw it a couple of weeks ago. Yes, there is strong language in it, but I don't remember it being overly vulgar. I mean the movie is a dark satire on the political infighting that took place in the Russian government after Stalin died, right? Now while satire doesn't require 4-letter words to be funny, I wasn't surprised that such language was used in this black comedy.
> 
> However, I do understand your feelings about strong language in movies. This situation has been around since at least the 1980s, remember Scarface? Anyway, it usually bothers me only when a story and/or dialogue are particularly weak. Regarding this film, though, except for the opening scene in the concert hall, I felt it was well written and acted.
> 
> Perhaps I didn't have the high expectations for it that you seemed to have had, though. I have certainly had that happen to me on more than one occasion. :tiphat:


I have to say that I stopped watching for the same reason. Curiously, it seems to me that UK audiences generall tolerate swearing better than US audiences - at least, if the habits of the censors are anything to go by. Certain words permissible in UK cinema and TV are rarely heard in US programmes. In fact, the use of one particular word in a recent programme was used to mark out the Brit among Americans.


----------



## Jacck

MacLeod said:


> I have to say that I stopped watching for the same reason. Curiously, it seems to me that UK audiences generall tolerate swearing better than US audiences - at least, if the habits of the censors are anything to go by. Certain words permissible in UK cinema and TV are rarely heard in US programmes. In fact, the use of one particular word in a recent programme was used to mark out the Brit among Americans.


that is likely true. British movies contain much more swearing than American ones. An example


----------



## Biwa

Hyde Park on Hudson (2012)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Last film I saw in the cinema =>

Chhapaak (starring Deepika Padukone)


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:










Clooney's natural charm makes this easy, escapist fun.


----------



## mrdoc

Biwa said:


> I assume you meant "The Death of Stalin" not Starlin. I saw it a couple of weeks ago. Yes, there is strong language in it, but I don't remember it being overly vulgar. I mean the movie is a dark satire on the political infighting that took place in the Russian government after Stalin died, right? Now while satire doesn't require 4-letter words to be funny, I wasn't surprised that such language was used in this black comedy.
> 
> However, I do understand your feelings about strong language in movies. This situation has been around since at least the 1980s, remember Scarface? Anyway, it usually bothers me only when a story and/or dialogue are particularly weak. Regarding this film, though, except for the opening scene in the concert hall, I felt it was well written and acted.
> 
> Perhaps I didn't have the high expectations for it that you seemed to have had, though. I have certainly had that happen to me on more than one occasion. :tiphat:


Yes I did mean Stalin I was just being careless, I think the continued use of bad language is used as a prop by some writers, it may not bother some people but I won't have a bar of it. It has been going on for a while and gradually getting worse as have sex scenes they used to be by innuendo but now you see the male humping away only a bit away from seeing everything. Perhaps I am just too old.:cheers:


----------



## Rogerx

We are bombarded with war movies, we have liberation's from the Nazi's 75 years ago coming up.


----------



## Biwa

mrdoc said:


> Yes I did mean Stalin I was just being careless, I think the continued use of bad language is used as a prop by some writers, it may not bother some people but I won't have a bar of it. It has been going on for a while and gradually getting worse as have sex scenes they used to be by innuendo but now you see the male humping away only a bit away from seeing everything. Perhaps I am just too old.:cheers:


Yeah, sex scenes can sometimes look pretty comical or at least awkward. Unless the movie has an explicitly sexual theme, a romantic embrace & kiss with a fade out is usually enough to convey to point. 
These days I feel bored by all the mindless fight/battle scenes, explosions, chases, and sheer amount of noise in major Hollywood films. Somehow, though, I still manage to watch them. LOL! . So don't worry, you're not the only one who at times feels out of sync with the world of motion pictures. :cheers:


----------



## Biwa

Please Stand By (2017)


----------



## Biwa

What's Up, Doc? (1972)


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:










Another really good Edward Zwick film.


----------



## Rogerx

Some don't like this stuff, we do.


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Some don't like this stuff, we do.


RIP, Terry Jones :angel:

https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...under-and-life-of-brian-director-dies-aged-77


----------



## Biwa

Sense and Sensibility (1995)


----------



## Score reader

*Phantom Thread (2017)*










Great direction and acting.


----------



## Jacck

Capharnaüm (2018)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8267604/
10/10


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched this afternoon:










Sidney Pollock did a great job with this movie.


----------



## Biwa

Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit (2014)

Typical spy action film, but good once. Not insanely violent and the cast keeps things interesting, even Mikhail Baryshnikov makes a brief appearance.


----------



## Rogerx

Also another re-watch.


----------



## Biwa

The Killing of a Sacred Deer (2017)

Creepy, twisted psycho thriller by Yorgos Lanthimos. It has a similar eccentric mood as his earlier film "The Lobster" which also stars Colin Farrell. Definitely not for everyone.


----------



## Biwa

The Osiris Child (2016)


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4466872/


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched this morning:


----------



## Biwa

Che! (1969)

Omar Sharif with Jack Palance as Fidel. Well...


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched Spike Lee's "Inside Man" this afternoon:


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3741834/
Dev Pattel came a long way from being a soap actor


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Just saw "Street Dancer 3" in the cinema featuring Nora Fatehi's horizontal twerking...


----------



## Jacck

Color Out of Space (2019)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5073642/










I am a fan of Lovecraft, so I wanted to watch this movie. In terms of its genre (horror) it was a pretty decent film. The major deviation from the HP Lovecraft story is that the movie is set in modern times. It was not as good as In the Mouth of Madness, which is IMHO the best lovecraftian horror film, but still captured the atmosphere pretty well and at times reminded me of The Thing by Carpenter


----------



## gregorx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1727824/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched late this morning - The Rza's "The Man With The Iron Fists":


----------



## Joe B

Earlier this evening:


----------



## Rogerx

As it is Mozart birthday today, last night watching.


----------



## Biwa

A Wrinkle in Time (2018)


----------



## Biwa

Parker (2013)


----------



## DavidA

Watched Groundhog Day which is a brilliant movie made more brilliant by having the execrable song, 'I got you babe', sung by the idiotic due, Sonny and Cher, to wake him up every morning. Nothing surely could be annoying than to be woken up every morning by that particular lousy song! When by one estimate the Groundhog Day went on for 43 years he must have heard it about 43 x 365 times plus a few for leap years!


----------



## Biwa

Waterhole #3 (1967)


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched the first one last Friday and the second movie tonight:


----------



## Rogerx

There are no words describing this movie, must see though.


----------



## Biwa

The Boy Friend (1971)


----------



## Bulldog

DavidA said:


> Watched Groundhog Day which is a brilliant movie made more brilliant by having the execrable song, 'I got you babe', sung by the idiotic due, Sonny and Cher, to wake him up every morning. Nothing surely could be annoying than to be woken up every morning by that particular lousy song! When by one estimate the Groundhog Day went on for 43 years he must have heard it about 43 x 365 times plus a few for leap years!


Hey, I liked that song back then, and it was very popular. What kind of music were you listening to at that time?


----------



## Joe B

Tonight - First viewing:


----------



## Rogerx

The boy in the striped pyjamas.


----------



## Jacck

*Doctor Sleep (2019)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5606664/
8/10










I read The Shining and saw the Kubricks movie Shining. Apparently, King has written a sequel and a movie was also made. I have not read the book this time. But the movie was pretty enjoyable.


----------



## Blancrocher

Another Man's Poison (Irving Rapper, 1951), with Bette Davis, Gary Merrill and Emlyn Williams

Randomly came across this crap on Prime--enjoyed it.


----------



## Rogerx

Harmless entertaining on T.V


----------



## Biwa

Glass (2019)


----------



## mikeh375

Joe B said:


> Tonight - First viewing:


What's it like Joe? It looks promising..


----------



## Jacck

*It Chapter Two (2019)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7349950/










one more Stephen King movie. It was not as bad as some of the reviews on imdb make it out to be. It was slightly worse than the Chapter 1, but it might have helped that I read the King novel.


----------



## Joe B

mikeh375 said:


> What's it like Joe? It looks promising..


Joaquin Phoenix's performance is outstanding. The movie itself if OK. It was an interesting take on the Joker's origin, but outside of that, I am not really into movies based on comics. Worth a watch, but nothing special.


----------



## Joe B

Last night (1st viewing):









I really enjoyed this movie.

Tonight (!st viewing):


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120001/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_62

I believe also know as Behind the lines.


----------



## Biwa

The Hangover (2009)


----------



## Blancrocher

The Strange Love of Martha Ivers (Lewis Milestone, 1946), with Barbara Stanwyck, Van Heflin, and Kirk Douglas (in his first role)

Might have been better if Heflin and Douglas had switched roles.


----------



## Red Terror

Jacck said:


> Ad Astra (2019)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2935510/
> 
> View attachment 129079
> 
> 
> it was OK, but a little strange. It was much more a movie about a psychological journey than a scifi, and so the beautiful effects seemed like an overkill for this type of movie


I really can't accept Pitt as an astronaut. It's akin to casting John Wayne as Genghis Khan - preposterous.


----------



## Biwa

Father Figures (2017)


----------



## Rogerx

Meet the Fockers.

Half way we put om music.


----------



## Red Terror

Rogerx said:


> Meet the Fockers.
> 
> Half way we put om music.


I don't blame you. Life is too short for such crud.


----------



## Red Terror

Biwa said:


> View attachment 129613
> 
> 
> The Hangover (2009)


This was terrible. I couldn't even watch it drunk.


----------



## Red Terror

Jacck said:


> *It Chapter Two (2019)*
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7349950/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more Stephen King movie. It was not as bad as some of the reviews on imdb make it out to be. It was slightly worse than the Chapter 1, but it might have helped that I read the King novel.


After my teens I couldn't stomach anything King put his name to.


----------



## Red Terror

I think we should all start a movie club where we all watch the same film one night and then rate it. We could vote on what films to watch.


----------



## Jacck

*Parasite (2019)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6751668/
8/10

it was a decent movie, though the claims of some of the commenters at imdb that it is the best movie of the last decade are imho exaggerated


----------



## Biwa

The Gumball Rally (1976)


----------



## Joe B

Biwa said:


> View attachment 129667
> 
> 
> The Gumball Rally (1976)


I don't own this, so I can't confirm the quote. But in my head I've always remembered Raul Julia's line when he first gets into the Ferrari and rips off the review mirror:something like, "What's a behind me is of a no concern!"


----------



## pianozach

The wife and I watched *Center Stage*, about ballet students joining the fictional ABA (American Ballet Academy) intensive workshop for a chance to be chosen for the actual [fictional] American Ballet Company, or, perhaps, one of the other American ballet troupes.

It had that OMG moment when it turns out one of the leading students was played by *Zoe Saldana* (in her film debut), who had actually had some ballet training, and had been dancing various styles of dance since her family moved to the Dominican Republic when she was 9. Of the other main characters who are dancers four are professional ballet dancers, one is a professional figure skater, and two were actors with no ballet training.

Of course, she's now far better known for playing *Uhuru* in the rebooted *Star Trek* franchise, _*Neytiri*_ in *Avatar* [and will reprise that role in Avatar 2 and Avatar 3], and *Gamora* in the *Marvel* superhero franchise, notably her character's debut in *Guardians of the Galaxy*

The plot has misguided affairs, eating disorders and injuries, to push the plot along.

Not surprisingly, it features popular dance music by Michael Jackson, the Red Hot Chili Peppers, and Jamiroquai, but also a large amount of classical music from Tchaikovsky (Sleeping Beauty, The Nutcracker, Don Quixote, and Swan Lake), as well as from John Philip Sousa (Stars and Stripes Forever) and Felix Mendelssohn (Symphony No. 4 in A)

One segment was a ballet danced to Rachmaninoff's Romeo and Juliet, Opus 64

It also features a segment danced to the Allegro Scherzando from Rachmaninoff's *2nd Piano Concerto*


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched earlier today:


----------



## Biwa

Joe B said:


> I don't own this, so I can't confirm the quote. But in my head I've always remembered Raul Julia's line when he first gets into the Ferrari and rips off the review mirror:something like, "What's a behind me is of a no concern!"







Good old Raul. He has many good lines in this classic. I miss him. :angel:


----------



## Joe B

Earlier:


----------



## Rogerx

I love Shelley Long.


----------



## Score reader

Jacck said:


> *Parasite (2019)*
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6751668/
> 8/10
> 
> it was a decent movie, though the claims of some of the commenters at imdb that it is the best movie of the last decade are imho exaggerated


Not the decade surely but, to me, it is the movie of the year.


----------



## Art Rock

I watched Doom on TV last night. I felt tired, and wanted some mindless entertainment. Well, it was mindless.


----------



## Biwa

Under the Silver Lake (2018)


----------



## mikeh375

Watched this again last night. It had me in stitches such is the genius of the film to make such violence seem hilarious. A true farce in the most vicious sense, not so much "more tea Vicar", rather "more aggro guv'nor". Not for the faint-hearted or those of a delicate disposition, but still, very funny with it...."orll-rite mah son".


----------



## Joe B

mikeh375 said:


> Watched this again last night. It had me in stitches such is the genius of the film to make such violence seem hilarious. A true farce in the most vicious sense, not so much "more tea Vicar", rather "more aggro guv'nor". Not for the faint-hearted or those of a delicate disposition, but still, very funny with it...."orll-rite mah son".
> 
> View attachment 129736


Re-watched after seeing your post.


----------



## Rogerx

Downton Abbey -The Movie

( 2019)

Brand new DVD.


----------



## Rogerx

Good old Hitchcock.


----------



## Biwa

All That Jazz (1979)


----------



## Blancrocher

Barefoot in the Park (Gene Saks, 1967) with Jane Fonda and Robert Redford. 

Based on a play by Neil Simon. Curiously old-fashioned about gender roles. Loosely plotted--more like a play than a film, perhaps--but i like that. Enjoyed this easygoing comedy.


----------



## Jacck

The Irishman (2019)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1302006/
8/10










The movie was OK, but too long (3.5 hrs) and not as good as some other Scorsese movies. It is about mobsters and union bosses.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Padmaavat starring Deepika Padukone.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Jacck said:


> The Irishman (2019)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1302006/
> 8/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The movie was OK, but too long (3.5 hrs) and not as good as some other Scorsese movies. It is about mobsters and union bosses.


To me it's more about death/religion and Scorsese dealing with his own "fading away" and the inevitability of death... it's tragic, almost a poetic movie, certainly for Scorsese.


----------



## Biwa

Paterno (2018)


----------



## Rogerx

L'homme fidèle

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Faithful_Man


----------



## Jacck

Tchaikov6 said:


> To me it's more about death/religion and Scorsese dealing with his own "fading away" and the inevitability of death... it's tragic, almost a poetic movie, certainly for Scorsese.


yes, that was a theme in the movie too. Especially the last hour of the movie, as he comes to terms with his sins. But I still think the movie should have been one hour shorter.


----------



## Rogerx

Better then the remake anyway, still...


----------



## Jacck

*Chernobyl (TV Mini-Series (2019))*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7366338/
10/10










this is the best thing that I have watched in some time, certainly the best of 2019 for me. It is historically precise, and depicts the life in USSR very realistically without the usual western stereotypes about Russia. It is also much more scary than any horror I have watched in a very long time.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Fritz Lang's last american film.


----------



## mrdoc

Jacck said:


> *Chernobyl (TV Mini-Series (2019))*
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7366338/
> 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the best thing that I have watched in some time, certainly the best of 2019 for me. It is historically precise, and depicts the life in USSR very realistically without the usual western stereotypes about Russia. It is also much more scary than any horror I have watched in a very long time.


We had it on TV a while back and I agree with you, it was an eye opener and one of the best I have seen for a long while.


----------



## Biwa

Death Wish (1974)


----------



## perempe

rewatched Woody Allen's *The Curse of the Jade Scorpion* yesterday.


----------



## DavidA

Doolittle. Don't bother. My nine year-old enjoyed it though!


----------



## Rogerx

DavidA said:


> Doolittle. Don't bother. My nine year-old enjoyed it though!


The film review program on the BBC had no good word for it.


----------



## DavidA

Rogerx said:


> The film review program on the BBC had no good word for it.


Not surprised. The CGI animals were entertaining which is more than the awful acting was.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Just saw "Malang" at the cinema.


----------



## Rogerx

Very interesting.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Widows_(2018_film)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Fritz Lang double-bill


----------



## Rogerx

Keeps your attention till the last minute.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Simple_Favor_(film)


----------



## Red Terror

I saw it at the theater when it first came out. Superb film.

Rest in peace, Bruno.


----------



## Jacck

Motherless Brooklyn (2019)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0385887/
9/10










a neo-noir film set in the 1950's NYC. A crime film about a detective with a Tourette syndrom figting some powerful people, reminiscent of Chinatown and similar movies. It has a great atmosphere and jazz soundtrack. I enjoyed the movie more than the Irishman.


----------



## Rogerx

Still fantastic after all those years.


----------



## pianozach

*Brave New World* (1980)

It took a couple of weeks to get through the whole thing. It was available on Youtube, although the upload was slightly out of synch.

It really had a 1980 vibe to it. Bleah.

But except for some major details (that didn't really change the emphasis of the source material or plot), it was faithful to the book.

The poster depicts some nakedity that isn't actually in the film (at least not the Youtube upload I watched)


----------



## Jacck

*Skif/The Scythian/The Last Warrior (2018)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7844166/
7/10










a Russian dark fantasy attempt at a Conan movie. Has pretty good and bloody knife fights


----------



## Rogerx

Revisiting an old one.

Top 5 for sure .


----------



## Albert Berry

Phantom of th Opera with score by Andrew Lloyd Webber


----------



## Biwa

My Name Is Nobody (1973)


----------



## Jacck

La caduta degli dei (Götterdämmerung) (1969) - Visconti
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0064118/









I have mixed feelings about this movie. Did I enjoy watching it? Not really. Do I think it is a masterpiece? Probably yes. The movie is deep and symbolizes the total moral decay of a nation under the coming fascism. It is set in 1933 and portrays the total corruption and decay of one family under fascism (which is symbolic for the whole nation). Visconti also potrays all the nazis as sexual perverts, so we see them wearing female clothes, or being pedophiles. Many movies you just watch and forget, but this is one of those movies that will stay with it and keep you thinking afterwards.


----------



## bz3

Biwa said:


> View attachment 130159
> 
> 
> My Name Is Nobody (1973)


Cool, a Fonda Spaghetti that I've never seen. Looks really good, how'd you like it?

Most recent for me is The Bostonians (1984). Reeve is great, the movie is quite good considering the difficulty in adapting that particular novel - rather than the problems later James presents this novel is so multi-faceted and rudderless that any film adaptation will, by necessity be a sort of 2D version. The novel may be a red-headed stephchild in the James canon but I like it and the film is an able adaptation.


----------



## senza sordino

Just prior to Christmas I switched cable television providers. I now have more movies, more news and no sports channels. So here is a partial list of the movies I've watched over the past six weeks.

Time Bandits (1981). I saw it a couple of times back in the 80s. It was great to revisit this fun movie.

Sophie's Choice (1982). I had never seen it. The choice is very dramatic and awful. But I found parts of the movie rather tedious. It took me three days to watch it all.

THX-1138 (1971). I love old sci fi movies. Much of this was filmed in the San Francisco (Bay Area) rapid transit system, which at the time was being built. It looked clean and futuristic. Now, almost fifty years later, the BART looks disgusting and smells of urine.

Being John Malkovich (1999). Very weird, but I liked it. First time seeing this.

Election (1999). I really liked it, I highly recommend this. Matthew Broderick and Reese Witherspoon. It has been praised by critics but it was a box office disappointment. My theory is that perhaps people thought it would be another Ferris Bueller's Day Off but the roles reversed. It isn't this at all. Election (1999) is a political satire. Great movie I thought, go watch it.

The Big Lebowski (1998). I enjoyed this a lot. I hadn't seen it when it came out in the theatres.


----------



## pianozach

senza sordino said:


> Just prior to Christmas I switched cable television providers. I now have more movies, more news and no sports channels. So here is a partial list of the movies I've watched over the past six weeks..


Yay. No sports.

I don't know where you live, but out in these parts you don't get to choose your cable provider, it's decided for you by your local government. They are monopolies. The only choice I have is to switch from cable to dish.


----------



## Rogerx

Jacck said:


> La caduta degli dei (Götterdämmerung) (1969) - Visconti
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0064118/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have mixed feelings about this movie. Did I enjoy watching it? Not really. Do I think it is a masterpiece? Probably yes. The movie is deep and symbolizes the total moral decay of a nation under the coming fascism. It is set in 1933 and portrays the total corruption and decay of one family under fascism (which is symbolic for the whole nation). Visconti also potrays all the nazis as sexual perverts, so we see them wearing female clothes, or being pedophiles. Many movies you just watch and forget, but this is one of those movies that will stay with it and keep you thinking afterwards.


Agree on most thing, but in my top 5 of all time.


----------



## Rogerx

4 stars out of 5


----------



## Jacck

Mephisto (1981)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082736/
10/10










one more movie about the nazis, this time by Szabó. It is according to a novel by Klaus Mann, and it is about an actor, who sells his souls to the devil (the nazis). Mann based it on the experience with his own brother-in-law, who became the director of Berlin theater under the nazis. The annotation sums it up pretty well

_"In early-1930s Germany, a passionate stage actor finds himself before a dilemma: renounce his apolitical stance and comply with the Reich's doctrine, or face oblivion. But, Faustian bargains never end well. What is the price of success? "_


----------



## Score reader

Jacck said:


> Mephisto (1981)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082736/
> 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more movie about the nazis, this time by Szabó. It is according to a novel by Klaus Mann, and it is about an actor, who sells his souls to the devil (the nazis). Mann based it on the experience with his own brother-in-law, who became the director of Berlin theater under the nazis. The annotation sums it up pretty well
> 
> _"In early-1930s Germany, a passionate stage actor finds himself before a dilemma: renounce his apolitical stance and comply with the Reich's doctrine, or face oblivion. But, Faustian bargains never end well. What is the price of success? "_


One of my favourite movies of all time.


----------



## Biwa

bz3 said:


> Cool, a Fonda Spaghetti that I've never seen. Looks really good, how'd you like it?
> 
> Most recent for me is The Bostonians (1984). Reeve is great, the movie is quite good considering the difficulty in adapting that particular novel - rather than the problems later James presents this novel is so multi-faceted and rudderless that any film adaptation will, by necessity be a sort of 2D version. The novel may be a red-headed stephchild in the James canon but I like it and the film is an able adaptation.


It's good and a worthwhile watch for fans of Westerns, Fonda, and Sergio Leone. It's a quirky parody of Spaghetti Westerns. The plot is a bit thin and the humor is a bit heavy-handed at times. But, the ending ties it all together nicely. There are several friendly inside jokes aimed at Sam Peckinpah. Terence Hill revisits his "Trinity" role. Other Western regulars also appear, such as R.G. Armstrong and Geoffrey Lewis. However, the English dubbed version doesn't use their voices. Fortunately, Henry Fonda did his voice.


----------



## Rogerx

Happy as Lazzaro

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_as_Lazzaro


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Went to see "Jojo Rabbit" and "Love Aaj Kal" at the cinema this weekend.


----------



## Jacck

*Cabaret (1972)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068327/
7/10










a drama/musical/romantic movie set during the Weimar Republic in Berlin. The nazis play only a small background part in this movie, it is more about some strange relationship between Michael York and Liza Minelli. I enjoyed the music and the cabaret performances, but I found Liza Minelli and the whole character that she played quite annoying.


----------



## Rogerx

Another from my top 5


----------



## Biwa

Destination Wedding (2018)


----------



## Rogerx

Jacck said:


> *Cabaret (1972)*
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068327/
> 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a drama/musical/romantic movie set during the Weimar Republic in Berlin. The nazis play only a small background part in this movie, it is more about some strange relationship between Michael York and Liza Minelli. I enjoyed the music and the cabaret performances, but I found Liza Minelli and the whole character that she played quite annoying.


O.T.T. but everybody remembers it.


----------



## Biwa

All I See Is You (2016)


----------



## Jacck

*The Fifth Seal (1976)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075467/
10/10

A Hungarian psychological philosophical film that explores the ethical choices under a totalitarian system. It is set in Hungary during the nazi occupation, but I have little doubt that the author was actually criticizing the communist system. And I find it surprising that the movie was allowed to be made at all. It has the depth of a Bergmann movie, but is actually told more coherently and powerfully.
https://moviessansfrontiers.blogspot.com/2015/06/180-late-hungarian-maestro-zoltan.html


----------



## pianozach

*Zootopia*

We picked up maybe 3 dozen random DVDs at a garage sale for free. Zootopia came without it's box, just a loose disc.

I had no real expectations - except animated animals. I think I expected dinosaurs . . . people riding dinosaurs. With spears.

Turns out it's a whodunnit with a couple of extraordinary ethical lessons on behavior. By anthropomorphistic animals.

The two major lessons:

1. It has two major characters giving genuine apologies for their behavior.
2. Using animals instead of humans it teaches tolerance and inclusiveness.

The animation is top notch as well.


----------



## pianozach

Jacck said:


> *Cabaret (1972)*
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068327/
> 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a drama/musical/romantic movie set during the Weimar Republic in Berlin. The nazis play only a small background part in this movie, it is more about some strange relationship between Michael York and Liza Minelli. I enjoyed the music and the cabaret performances, but I found Liza Minelli and the whole character that she played quite annoying.


This film upsets me, and likely not for the reason you might guess.

It's more about how the film industry takes a successful and critically-acclaimed theatrical production, and decides to make a film out of it because it IS such a great show . . . then completely change it.

YES, I'm aware the film received a high amount of praise, but I take issue with that praise. Frankly, it's one of the most overrated films of all time.

In THIS case, the highly successful stage musical was actually successful for it's integrated storyline about the two main characters, the jewish greengrocer *Herr Schultz* and the non-jewish boardinghouse operator *Fräulein Schneider*, and how the rise of Nazism doomed their late-in-life romance and impending marriage. The book by Joe Masteroff (based on John Van Druten's 1951 play *I Am a Camera*, which was adapted from the short novel *Goodbye to Berlin* (1939) by *Christopher Isherwood*) used the scenes in the Cabaret as metaphorical commentary on life outside, both politically and personally. Honestly, the film is pretty short on plot, but that's because THEY CUT THE PLOT.

You don't remember these main characters? *Schultze* was completely cut from the film, and *Schneider* was reduced to a single line "I'll show you to your room", or something to that effect. The plot line of their doomed romance, and the consequences of a German falling in love with a Jew during the rise of Nazi anti-semitism was cut.

The film was significantly rewritten and eliminates all but six of the original songs from the very successful stage production, which was nominated for an astonishing ELEVEN Tony Awards, winning in EIGHT categories.

Along with Schultz and Schneider, the songs sung by these characters were also cut: Two solos by each character, plus two duets.

Also gone is Cliff's solo (as well as his duet with Sally, AND his bisexuality). Don't remember Cliff either? *Cliff Bradshaw* was Sally's roommate/love interest, but he was inexplicably renamed Brian Roberts for the film.

But *Sally Bowles*, the _English_ Cabaret headliner had two songs added for the film. And because Liza's English accent was evidently atrocious, her character became American, and Cliff went from being American to being an Englishman. And in the musical, Sally's charm is because she's a foreigner (exotic!, eh?) with a larger-than-life presence both on and offstage, NOT because she's an astonishingly good singer. And Sally, as the only remaining main character leaves the film without a soul, without a heart, and without redemption. Sally is shallow and unlikeable, and as the only main character left for this version of *Cabaret*, so is the film.

Yeah, OK, the film version won a great many awards (it won EIGHT Oscars out of nominations in ten categories). Yes, Liza was quite the performer. But acting-wise she had the depth of a cookie pan. The musical number "Cabaret" was the worst part. Sally, still in denial, sees her entire world crumbling around her, but Liza sings and dances like she doesn't have a care in the world, mugging as though this song has no subtext at all.

Ultimately, the film sacrificed far too much of it's source material:

Musically the film retained only 6 of the original 16 main songs (remember - it won a Tony for Best Score), it sacrificed the two main characters as well as the plot, and converted the award-winning complex musical into a goofy revue about cabaret singer. So . . . as a result, the songs they retained (all but one in the Cabaret), and the few they added (all in the Cabaret) are all lacking the context (the excised "plot") that made them work so well as metaphors on stage. The songs in the musical were written as commentary on the plot, not to be the main event.

Overrated. Even though it was choreographed by *Bob Fosse*.


----------



## Jacck

pianozach said:


> This film upsets me, and likely not for the reason you might guess.
> 
> It's more about how the film industry takes a successful and critically-acclaimed theatrical production, and decides to make a film out of it because it IS such a great show . . . then completely change it.
> 
> YES, I'm aware the film received a high amount of praise, but I take issue with that praise. Frankly, it's one of the most overrated films of all time.
> 
> In THIS case, the highly successful stage musical was actually successful for it's integrated storyline about the two main characters, the jewish greengrocer *Herr Schultz* and the non-jewish boardinghouse operator *Fräulein Schneider*, and how the rise of Nazism doomed their late-in-life romance and impending marriage. The book by Joe Masteroff (based on John Van Druten's 1951 play *I Am a Camera*, which was adapted from the short novel *Goodbye to Berlin* (1939) by *Christopher Isherwood*) used the scenes in the Cabaret as metaphorical commentary on life outside, both politically and personally. Honestly, the film is pretty short on plot, but that's because THEY CUT THE PLOT.
> 
> You don't remember these main characters? *Schultze* was completely cut from the film, and *Schneider* was reduced to a single line "I'll show you to your room", or something to that effect. The plot line of their doomed romance, and the consequences of a German falling in love with a Jew during the rise of Nazi anti-semitism was cut.
> 
> The film was significantly rewritten and eliminates all but six of the original songs from the very successful stage production, which was nominated for an astonishing ELEVEN Tony Awards, winning in EIGHT categories.
> 
> Along with Schultz and Schneider, the songs sung by these characters were also cut: Two solos by each character, plus two duets.
> 
> Also gone is Cliff's solo (as well as his duet with Sally, AND his bisexuality). Don't remember Cliff either? *Cliff Bradshaw* was Sally's roommate/love interest, but he was inexplicably renamed Brian Roberts for the film.
> 
> But *Sally Bowles*, the _English_ Cabaret headliner had two songs added for the film. And because Liza's English accent was evidently atrocious, her character became American, and Cliff went from being American to being an Englishman. And in the musical, Sally's charm is because she's a foreigner (exotic!, eh?) with a larger-than-life presence both on and offstage, NOT because she's an astonishingly good singer. And Sally, as the only remaining main character leaves the film without a soul, without a heart, and without redemption. Sally is shallow and unlikeable, and as the only main character left for this version of *Cabaret*, so is the film.
> 
> Yeah, OK, the film version won a great many awards (it won EIGHT Oscars out of nominations in ten categories). Yes, Liza was quite the performer. But acting-wise she had the depth of a cookie pan. The musical number "Cabaret" was the worst part. Sally, still in denial, sees her entire world crumbling around her, but Liza sings and dances like she doesn't have a care in the world, mugging as though this song has no subtext at all.
> 
> Ultimately, the film sacrificed far too much of it's source material:
> 
> Musically the film retained only 6 of the original 16 main songs (remember - it won a Tony for Best Score), it sacrificed the two main characters as well as the plot, and converted the award-winning complex musical into a goofy revue about cabaret singer. So . . . as a result, the songs they retained (all but one in the Cabaret), and the few they added (all in the Cabaret) are all lacking the context (the excised "plot") that made them work so well as metaphors on stage. The songs in the musical were written as commentary on the plot, not to be the main event.
> 
> Overrated. Even though it was choreographed by *Bob Fosse*.


thank, I did not know all the background. We agree that the movie is overrated. The best part of the movie for me was the performance of Joel Grey


----------



## pianozach

Jacck said:


> thank, I did not know all the background. We agree that the movie is overrated. The best part of the movie for me was the performance of Joel Grey


Joel Grey was excellent. It's a thankless role as originally written . . . He's the only character in the musical that has no life outside of the cabaret. They fixed that in subsequent revivals, mostly due to the addition of the restoration of a song cut pre-opening from the initial version, "I Don't Care Much" and the inclusion of a short scene near the end where it's revealed that the MC is actually Jewish, which makes all the songs he sings in the Cabaret, especially "If You Could See Her", all the more ironic and impactful.

I, however, preferred Grey's take on the MC that he did on the Broadway recording.

It is interesting to listen to how very different his theatrical and cinematic versions of the same character are . . . . I'll assume that both he and director Fosse felt the role deserved a fresh take for the film. Even Grey's accent is different. Of course, Broadway recordings are usually done very early in a Musical's performance run (in this cast the Original Broadway Cast album was released only eight days after Opening Night), and it's very possible that the role 'evolved' during the run.


----------



## Rogerx

Great watching.


----------



## Rogerx

Jacck said:


> thank, I did not know all the background. We agree that the movie is overrated. The best part of the movie for me was the performance of Joel Grey


I knew most of it, _after_ seen it but.................. for me it's still..................... "Divine darling" ( quoting Sally)


----------



## Jacck

Sorcerer (1977)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076740/
8/10










a nerve-racking truck in a jungle thriller. The truck on a bridge scene is 10/10


----------



## Rogerx

Bohemian Rhapsody.
Perhaps not in the right mood, mediocre I would say.


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Bohemian Rhapsody.
> Perhaps not in the right mood, mediocre I would say.


Yeah, it was hyped up quite a bit, so it can be a bit of an anticlimax by the time you see it. It was worth seeing once. The cast was very good and so was the music, of course. But not much of a story. There was nothing I hadn't seen in the countless bio-documentaries that I've seen about Queen. Actually I felt exactly the same way about Rocketman.


----------



## DavidA

Biwa said:


> Yeah, it was hyped up quite a bit, so it can be a bit of an anticlimax by the time you see it. It was worth seeing once. The cast was very good and so was the music, of course. But not much of a story. There was nothing I hadn't seen in the countless bio-documentaries that I've seen about Queen. Actually I felt exactly the same way about Rocketman.


The set pieces were good but the story was sanitised. Mind you, if it hadn't been, it may never have made it past the censor!


----------



## Jacck

An Elephant Sitting Still (2018)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8020896/
10/10









four-hour existentialist masterpiece from China. I really did enjoy it a lot. Pity that the filmmaker killed himself after finishing it. 
https://www.indiewire.com/2019/03/an-elephant-sitting-still-review-1202049702/


----------



## Rogerx

Something very funny and suddenly realized that the boy is a reasonable great actor now.


----------



## Biwa

Moonlight (2016)


----------



## Rogerx

Wonderful, kind of sad story.
Same guy who did Call me by your name, staring as drug addict.


----------



## Jacck

*The Shop on Main Street (1965)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0059527/


----------



## Biwa

The Hotel New Hampshire (1984)


----------



## Rogerx

American Pastoral.
3/4 stars

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Pastoral_(film)


----------



## senza sordino

I’ve been watching a lot of movies lately, since I got my new cable and internet connection. I have a suite of channels called Hollywood Suite, four channels each dedicated to a decade: 70s, 80s, 90s and ‘00s. The 70s channel often has older movies than the 70s and the ‘00s channel often has newer movies. This set of channels is available in Canada only. 

Recently I’ve watched:

Five Easy Pieces (1970). I had never watched this before. I was expecting a lot, and it didn’t quite deliver for me. Though Karen Black was terrific I thought. 

Easy Rider (1969), very good. 

A Hard Day’s Night (1964). Terrific

Tommy (1975). I had never watched this in its entirety. Great music. 

Sgt Pepper’s Lonely Hearts Club Band (1978) Terrible acting, good music. 

Casino (1995) Terrific, Martin Scorcese is a remarkable film maker.

There Will be Blood (2007). Daniel Day Lewis is a remarkable actor.

The Andromeda Strain (1971) I love old sci fi.


----------



## Biwa

To Catch a Thief (1955)

"Mother, the book you're reading is upside down."


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> View attachment 130691
> 
> 
> To Catch a Thief (1955)
> 
> "Mother, the book you're reading is upside down."


L.O.L.................................


----------



## bz3

Rogerx said:


> American Pastoral.
> 3/4 stars
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Pastoral_(film)


I forgot this movie got made. I liked the novel, though like with many novelists I think it got too much praise in relation to earlier, better, and more deserving of praise novels by Roth (The Counterlife, The Ghost Writer). It looks fairly mediocre as a movie, which would be in line with basically every movie adaptation of Roth novels I've seen - all of which range from very bad to mediocre.

Latest for me: Swimming Pool (2003). 6/10 worth watching.


----------



## Rogerx

bz3 said:


> I forgot this movie got made. I liked the novel, though like with many novelists I think it got too much praise in relation to earlier, better, and more deserving of praise novels by Roth (The Counterlife, The Ghost Writer). It looks fairly mediocre as a movie, which would be in line with basically every movie adaptation of Roth novels I've seen - all of which range from very bad to mediocre.
> 
> Latest for me: Swimming Pool (2003). 6/10 worth watching.


Thank you, I shall try finding that novel


----------



## Rogerx

Walk down memory lane .....


----------



## perempe

Jacck said:


> *The Fifth Seal (1976)*
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0075467/
> 10/10
> 
> A Hungarian psychological philosophical film that explores the ethical choices under a totalitarian system. It is set in Hungary during the nazi occupation, but I have little doubt that the author was actually criticizing the communist system. And I find it surprising that the movie was allowed to be made at all. It has the depth of a Bergmann movie, but is actually told more coherently and powerfully.
> https://moviessansfrontiers.blogspot.com/2015/06/180-late-hungarian-maestro-zoltan.html


try Péter Bacsó's A tanú (1969) if You are interested in hungarian movies. Lajos Őze also plays in it, and it's a comedy about the communism & show trials in Hungary. it's one of the 4 most well-known movies in Hungary along with Indul a bakterház (1980), Vuk (1981) & Macskafogó (1986). (the latter two are animated films.)

I recently viewed Menzel's Obsluhoval jsem anglického krále (2006), I really enjoyed it. Postriziny (1981) will be my next one from him. interesting fact: he directed Hungarian State Opera's Così fan tutte 5 years ago, I was on the premiere.


----------



## Biwa

The Visitors (1972)


----------



## Rogerx

Nothing, last night, we did a opera movie .:angel:


----------



## Rogerx

The Two Faces of January

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Two_Faces_of_January_(film)

3/5


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Merl

Watched one of my favourite zombie horror films ever, again, last night. If you're a fan of the genre then Dead Snow is a classic. I plan to watch the 2nd one again later in the week because that one is even sillier and better. Zombie Nazis...... Hilarious.


----------



## Red Terror

The Nazis are the hardest working men in show-business.



Merl said:


> Watched one of my favourite zombie horror films ever, again, last night. If you're a fan of the genre then Dead Snow is a classic. I plan to watch the 2nd one again later in the week because that one is even sillier and better. Zombie Nazis...... Hilarious.
> 
> View attachment 130844


----------



## Biwa

Simon of the Desert (1965)


----------



## Rogerx

By this kind of movies I feel ever punch.....


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

This 11 minute short.


----------



## DavidA

Rogerx said:


> Walk down memory lane .....


Great story. Pity it was fabricated.

http://www.denisdutton.com/helfgott.htm


----------



## Rogerx

Very intriguing .


----------



## Biwa

The Longest Yard (1974)


----------



## Guest

Parasite, a thoroughly enjoyable black comedy; highly recommended.
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2019/may/21/parasite-review-bong-joon-ho


----------



## pianozach

TalkingHead said:


> Parasite, a thoroughly enjoyable black comedy; highly recommended.
> https://www.theguardian.com/film/2019/may/21/parasite-review-bong-joon-ho


President Donald Trump isn't a fan of "*Parasite*."

*"How bad were the Academy Awards this year, did you see? 'And the winner is ... a movie from South Korea,'"* said the President of the United States on Thursday night of the Oscar-winning, South Korean film. *"What the hell was that all about? We've got enough problems with South Korea with trade, on top of it they give them the best movie of the year?"*

*"I'm looking for like, let's get 'Gone with the Wind' -- can we get like 'Gone with the Wind' back, please? 'Sunset Boulevard,' so many great movies,"* Trump added.


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> President Donald Trump isn't a fan of "*Parasite*."


No worries for me, pianozach, that Trump is no fan of Parasite.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

De kleine blond dood / The little blond dead

Dutch movie , heartbreaking.


----------



## Jacck

*The Black Hole (1979)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0078869/










quite enjoyable, also has a good sountrack by John Barry


----------



## adriesba

I watched _The Goonies_ just recently.

View attachment 131207


It was OK. It's fun and all, but overall I thought it was quite mediocre. I'm guessing it's popularity is due to nostalgia, since there really wasn't anything spectacular about it. It sort of gave me a corny 80's movie vibe.
Sorry if I offended any fans.


----------



## bharbeke

Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home

I watched this with the Nimoy/Shatner commentary on. It's great to hear both of their viewpoints on the film, filmmaking, acting, and life. The whole scene at the Plexiglass factory is one of my favorites.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Just watched the blu-ray of "Baaghi" in preparation for the upcoming march 6th cinematic release of "Baaghi 3".


----------



## pianozach

TalkingHead said:


> No worries for me, pianozach, that Trump is no fan of Parasite.


LOL

I only posted because again the President has said something completely ignorant. The film is highly lauded yet Trump knocks it even though I'd bet all my mattress cash that he hasn't seen the film.

He's just a big 'ol jerkface.


----------



## Biwa

Constantine (2005)


----------



## Rogerx

Love this.


----------



## Biwa

300 (2006)


----------



## Rogerx

The Florence Foster Jenkins Story (2016)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5199494/

Really sad though.


----------



## pianozach

*The Mummy** (2014)*

I had no expectations, other than it was free on *Spectrum On Demand*.

Imagine my surprise to discover it starred *Tom Cruise*. No, don't imagine it.

I don't really like Cruise as a person or as an actor, and I've been waiting for decades for him to ruin a film in which he stars, and _finally_, The Mummy showcases some of his acting limitations. No he doesn't _RUIN_ the film, but I did occasionally find myself being exasperated at his understated delivery. Perhaps it was the 54-year-old Cruise still being cast as this sexy irresistible character that I found somewhat irritating.

Film was fun, and they really tried to make a action/intellectual film that could be enjoyed by everyone. And I enjoyed the cheesy homage to *Robert Louis Stevenson* they mixtaped into the movie.


----------



## senza sordino

As mentioned before, I have a new cable television provider, and this comes with a package of movie channels called Hollywood Suite.

Here what I’ve watched recently 

Play it Again, Sam (1972). Very enjoyable, quite funny. 

Cry Freedom (1987). Very good watching. Even though I knew how it ended, it’s still quite gripping.

Gosford Park (2001) I’m not sure I liked it, even though I liked Downton Abbey and I like murder mysteries. There were so many characters and I didn’t know anyone’s name. 

Charade (1963) I liked it, except for the last part of the very ending. But maybe that’s a sign of the times, different attitudes etc.

Quo Vadis (1951) Good story. Peter Ustinov was great as Nero. If you watch it, keep in mind it’s nearly 70 years old, it’s not like more modern grand spectacle movies. 

Zero Dark Thirty (2012) Gripping and thrilling even though I knew the outcome.

The Queen (2006) I liked it, but the mood at times was a bit odd I thought. It’s about a tragic death, yet at times there’s a bit of whimsy and light heartiness. Or perhaps it captured the attitude of the monarchy well?


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched this evening:


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> Re-watched this evening:


Does this one contain all three books?


----------



## Joe B

^
No....................


----------



## Biwa

Salem's Lot (1979)

I remember seeing this back in the day. It's very 70s in a good way and has aged well. It is fun to see all the different actors who appear in this one. And I forgot how much the window scenes are similar to the 2008 Swedish horror flick "Låt den rätte komma in" (Let the Right One In).


----------



## Biwa

Phantom Thread (2017)


----------



## pianozach

*Kingsmen: Golden Circle*

I'm liking these fun James Bond/Our Man Flint knockoffs.


----------



## Joe B

Finally gave this a viewing today:


----------



## Biwa

The Sons of Katie Elder (1965)


----------



## Rogerx

senza sordino said:


> As mentioned before, I have a new cable television provider, and this comes with a package of movie channels called Hollywood Suite.
> 
> Here what I've watched recently
> 
> Play it Again, Sam (1972). Very enjoyable, quite funny.
> 
> Cry Freedom (1987). Very good watching. Even though I knew how it ended, it's still quite gripping.
> 
> Gosford Park (2001) I'm not sure I liked it, even though I liked Downton Abbey and I like murder mysteries. There were so many characters and I didn't know anyone's name.
> 
> Charade (1963) I liked it, except for the last part of the very ending. But maybe that's a sign of the times, different attitudes etc.
> 
> Quo Vadis (1951) Good story. Peter Ustinov was great as Nero. If you watch it, keep in mind it's nearly 70 years old, it's not like more modern grand spectacle movies.
> 
> Zero Dark Thirty (2012) Gripping and thrilling even though I knew the outcome.
> 
> The Queen (2006) I liked it, but the mood at times was a bit odd I thought. It's about a tragic death, yet at times there's a bit of whimsy and light heartiness. Or perhaps it captured the attitude of the monarchy well?


If I recall correctly _I did get_ the plot after second time watching.......


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:


----------



## pianozach

Just watched two:

*Independence Day: Resurgence*, which I'd seen before, yet couldn't remember a single thing about it. Fun.






.

and *Rogue One: A Star Wars Story*, which I hadn't seen before. Leading lady a bit understated dramatically, but otherwise better than some of the other films in the series.


----------



## Rogerx

*Max Carl Adolf von Sydow (Lund, 10 april 1929 - 8 maart 2020)*

Max Carl Adolf von Sydow (Lund, 10 april 1929 - 8 maart 2020)

I could choose this one or the Exorcist.
Coin toss , it became this one.


----------



## Biwa

Breathe (2017)


----------



## perempe

Dead & Buried (1981) good story and ending, bad masks
Hollywood Ending (2002) hilarious training scene
Izgnanie (The Banishment, 2007) long, but good drama


----------



## DavidA

Onward Pixar's latest.

Totally weird plot about two elves trying to magic up the top half of their lost father. First half dull but second is well up to Pixar's standards but not one of their best


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6002232/
A couple fighting for custody, very good acting.


----------



## Biwa

The Fourth Protocol (1987)


----------



## Joe B

Last night:









Tonight:


----------



## Biwa

The Eagle Has Landed (1976)


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2989350/


----------



## Ulfilas

"I Am Jonas" on Netflix - 7/10 but it stays with you.


----------



## pianozach

On the first night of my unexpected weeklong vacation (thanks coronavirus!) without pay, I turned to the stack of DVDs picked up at a garage sale and pulled out

*POCAHONTAS II*

Maybe it was my mood, but I ended up just being pissed off for half the film, as the jerkwad Brits are a$$holes to the Native Americans.


----------



## Biwa

The Fugitive (1993)

I need one of those donuts with some of those little sprinkles on top. :lol:


----------



## Joe B

The wife and I have been re-watching the Daniel Craig "James Bond" movies. I'm not sure why, but where watching in reverse order.
We've watched "Spectre", "Skyfall", and "Quantum of Solace". Next up, "Casino Royal".


----------



## Biwa

Life imitates art?


----------



## Biwa

Outlander (2008)


----------



## Rogerx

Escape From Alcatraz:angel:


----------



## Biwa

Girl (2018)


----------



## pianozach

Watched *Atomica* (2017) last night.

Picked the film based on the television network (*Syfy*) and title.

Communications problem at a prototype of a power reactor that saves the world by converting nuclear waste sites into a "safe" power source forces a rookie engineer to investigate the plant, which is in a vastly remote area, and operated by only a two-man crew (a scientist and a maintenance/caretaker). Upon arrival she discovers:

The plant is in a state of disrepair, 
the scientist has vanished, and 
the remaining caretaker seems to be having some psychological problems, likely a result of the isolation of the work over 300 miles (of radiation) from the nearest civilization.

Mostly a futuristic psychological thriller.

With an unsatisfying ending.


----------



## Rogerx

Ulfilas said:


> "I Am Jonas" on Netflix - 7/10 but it stays with you.


I did try finding this one, are you sure it was Netflix?


----------



## Biwa

Voice from the Stone (2017)


----------



## Biwa

The Kid Who Would Be King (2019)


----------



## Ralfy

This was mentioned much earlier in the thread: _Get Carter_ (1971)


----------



## Biwa

The Master (2012)


----------



## Vronsky

Diamonds of the Night/Démanty noci (1964)

Directed by: Jan Němec
Starring: Ladislav Jánský & Antonín Kumbera


----------



## senza sordino

Over the last several evenings I have watched the following:

The Wind and and the Lion (1975) Not good. Terrible dialogue, and casting Sean Connery as a Moroccan Berber was not a good choice. Candice Bergen wasn't any better. Curiously, I had never heard of this film before.

Traffic (2000) I really liked this. I really liked how the film switches between the four related stories. Cinematography was terrific.

2010: The Year We Make Contact (1984) I saw this in the 1980s, and I probably liked it then. But it hasn't aged well. Watching typical Russian stereotypes is quite tedious. Too bad because 2001: A Space Odyssey has got to be one of the most remarkable films ever made, my absolute favorite.

Mamma Mia! (2008) I didn't like it. I watched it to find out what all the fuss was about. I generally like the music of Abba, but this didn't do the music any favours. Pierce Brosnan can't sing at all, and we now found out something Meryl Streep can't do - sing.

Monterey Pop (1968) Concert film from the 1967 festival. Really enjoyable, particularly the performances of The Who, Jimi Hendrix and Ravi Shankar.

The Right Stuff (1983) One of my favourite films. I probably watched it twice in the 1980s on video cassette (remember those?). I knew the film well, but it's nice to revisit something great after many years.

Now that I am holed up, I am glad I switched cable providers last Christmas. I am enjoying my new movie package. There will be many more posts here.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched this afternoon:










I haven't watched this for years. Today, since I know the plot, I spent my time paying attention to the script. Shyamalan wrote an excellent script. Some of the dialogue is beautiful. Howard Shore did the score, and Hillary Hahn performed all the solo violin music. A much better film than I remembered.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Miyazaki's 1989 classic : "Kiki's Delivery Service".


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hearing the music at the end of "Bloody Daughter" by Martha Argerich's daughter Stephanie. It was kind of sad and strange.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched the first installment tonight:









Matthew Perry and Kevin Pollak are hilarious in these movies. A constant smile on my face watching these.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Score reader

Ingmar Bergman's _Virgin Spring_ (1960)


----------



## Score reader

senza sordino said:


> Over the last several evenings I have watched the following:
> 
> The Wind and and the Lion (1975) Not good. Terrible dialogue, and casting Sean Connery as a Moroccan Berber was not a good choice. Candice Bergen wasn't any better. Curiously, I had never heard of this film before.


Jerry Goldsmith's score is one of his all time best though.


----------



## Vronsky

The Hunt for Red October (1990)

Directed by: John McTiernan
Starring: Sean ConneryA, lec Baldwin, Scott Glenn, James Earl Jones & Sam Neill


----------



## pianozach

Just watched *The Forty Year Old Virgin* last night

Funny in many places, with awkward juvenile humor sprinkled throughout. I can't imagine many actors other than Steve Carrell that could have pulled off this sort of role with the dignity, humor, sincerity, and pathos he put in.

Very high marks to the believable three dimensional characterizations of Catherine Keener as his love interest.

A great toe-tapping songscore helped the film a great deal.


----------



## pianozach

Yesterday we watched *Warcraft* (2016).

I'm not a gamer, and haven't ever played World of Warcraft, so I was unfamiliar with what I'd be getting myself into.

Fortunately I AM familiar with the whole sword-and-sorcery world of humans, elves, dwarves, and orcs from both the Tolkien novels and a good dabbling in Dungeons and Dragons decades ago (back when there were only three books).

The film is a visual CGI banquet, but being based on a freakin' video game without much of a deep narrative, it managed to create what APPEARED to be a great yarn with a remarkable backstory (if you don't really think about it).

I honestly loved the film's version of Orcs . . . instead of mindless villainous zombie-ish evildoers, they were merely another in the pantheon or races, not cartoonish buffoons, but three dimensional people with families and babies and traditions and honor.

The score by *Ramin Djawadi* was, to my ears, a stereotypical and derivative collection of orchestral whambam . . . while I don't think it would stand scrutiny on its own merits, it worked well in the context of the film, setting the tone and supporting the action with the best.

View attachment 132027


----------



## DavidA

Mills and Boon meets Jane Austen but very entertaining on its own terms.


----------



## Rogerx

The subject is still heartbreaking.


----------



## perempe

italian giallo movies, some have english version as well:
La maschera del demonio - The Mask of Satan (1960)
La ragazza che sapeva troppo (1963) highly recommended
I tre volti della paura (1963)
Blood and Black Lace (1964) - haven't finished it yet, my fault
Il rosso segno della follia (1970)
The Strange Vice of Mrs. Wardh (1971)
Cosa avete fatto a Solange (1972)
I Corpi presentano tracce di violenza carnale (1973)

will watch later:
Una sull'altra (1969)
Don't Torture A Duckling (1972) can't wait
Il tuo vizio è una stanza chiusa e solo io ne ho la chiave (1972)


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0421994/


----------



## pianozach

*Lockdown movie of the day:
*
Last night we watched *Nine Lives* (2016). A tried and true plot of body-swapping to teach you a lesson. This one involves a Trump-like billionaire learning how to appreciate his family by inhabiting the cat he bought for his daughter until he figures out "why".

There's a lot of *Incredible Mr. Limpet, Goodbye Charlie, The Shaggy D.A., Freaky Friday, The Hot Chick, Heaven Can Wait*, and *Big* in this film. It was amusing, although there was some obligatory potty humor (well, in this case, litter box humor), and some occasional off-putting CGI to make the cat able to perform anthropomorphic stunts.

The fact that *Kevin Spacey* turned out to be a douchebag in real lift didn't ruin the film for me, even though my wife brought it up a few times.

*Christopher Walken* as the cat-whispering pet shop owner (isn't this usually a somewhat mysterious ASIAN character?) was predictable Walken.


----------



## Biwa

perempe said:


> italian giallo movies, some have english version as well:
> La maschera del demonio - The Mask of Satan (1960)
> La ragazza che sapeva troppo (1963) highly recommended
> I tre volti della paura (1963)
> Blood and Black Lace (1964) - haven't finished it yet, my fault
> Il rosso segno della follia (1970)
> The Strange Vice of Mrs. Wardh (1971)
> Cosa avete fatto a Solange (1972)
> I Corpi presentano tracce di violenza carnale (1973)
> 
> will watch later:
> Una sull'altra (1969)
> Don't Torture A Duckling (1972) can't wait
> Il tuo vizio è una stanza chiusa e solo io ne ho la chiave (1972)


Fun list of films! 

Barbara Steele and La maschera del demonio - The Mask of Satan (or Black Sunday), I haven't seen that for a while. A wonderfully atmospheric, gothic classic.


----------



## arpeggio

senza sordino said:


> The Wind and and the Lion (1975) Not good. Terrible dialogue, and casting Sean Connery as a Moroccan Berber was not a good choice. Candice Bergen wasn't any better. Curiously, I had never heard of this film before.


Another bad movie with a great soundtrack. Jerry Goldsmith has a habit of composing great soundtracks for bad films: _I. e. The Blue Max._


----------



## Biwa

Hereditary (2018)


----------



## Rogerx

Still very moving.


----------



## perempe

*Light of My Life (2019)*


----------



## Vronsky

Into the Inferno (2016)

Directed by: Werner Herzog


----------



## Shosty

Watched Little Women 2019 (Greta Gerwig) the night before last and absolutely loved it. It's a great interpretation of a novel that remains modern, has refreshing performances by all involved, and a fantastic cinematography. What an exciting and promising new director Gerwig has turned out to be.


----------



## bharbeke

Yesterday (2019) - dir. Danny Boyle

The characters were likable enough, and I enjoyed the experience overall. Danny Boyle knows how to make a movie visually interesting and involving. However, it should not have taken a talk with John Lennon for Jack to figure out what Aladdin taught us many years ago (or last year, if you saw the remake): be truthful with yourself and others. I am also mildly irked that we did not get an uninterrupted section of Let It Be, while Hey Jude has the full version over the credits.

3.5/5

I also rewatched Iron Man, which holds up quite well as an origin story. 4/5


----------



## Joe B

Staying at home watching movies the last couple of days:


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

The Tulse Luper Suitcases.

(Part 1 of a series of four films by Peter Greenaway)


----------



## Rogerx

Remarkable story but very intriguing. 
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0030341/


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


>


Isn't it way passed bedtime on that side of the world?


----------



## perempe

Blinkende Lygter -Flickering Lights (2000)








Onskan - Evil (2003)









I will watch Festen (1998), Idioterne (1998), F*cking Åmål (1998), 101 Reykjavík (2000), Lilja 4-ever (2002) & De Grønne slagtere/The Green Butchers (2003).


----------



## Joe B

This morning:


----------



## Rogerx

Things people do when you captured in your own home, watching this ......


----------



## Rogerx

Easter upon us.....


----------



## Score reader

*Branded to Kill *(1967)


----------



## senza sordino

Over the past week or so. I've been watching a lot of television here, probably like most of you.

Mr Turner (2014), about the life of JMM Turner, English painter. I really liked this; well acted and no one does period dramas like the English, so realistic and graphic. Recommended.

Elizabeth (1998) Half way through I realized that I've seen this before years ago. I don't think it lives up to the hype, it's a bit disappointing, but your millage might vary.

Coal Miner's Daughter (1980) About the life of Loretta Lynn, country singer. I really enjoyed this. The focus is definitely on her early life of very humble hill billy beginnings.

The Day of the Jackal (1973) Fantastic. Even though we know how it ends, it is highly suspenseful and thrilling. Definitely recommended if you like movies from the 1970s.

Barry Lyndon (1975) A bit long, but it is an epic tale of an 18th century rogue, so it needs to be long. I liked it and certainly watchable. Not a lot of dialogue for such a long movie. Stanley Kubrick. Good use of contemporaneous music.

Pirate Radio (2009) released in the UK under the title The Boat that Rocked. I liked it, it was entertaining. But don't watch it for a factual depiction of pirate radio off the coast of England in the 1960s. The ending is a sort of fantasy happy sequence for everyone. Lots of contemporaneous music, though some of it was released after the timeline in the movie. Entertaining, I thought, but not profound.

The Lady in the Van (2015) Terrific, and highly recommended. Very English. A mostly true story of a homeless woman (Maggie Smith) who had a remarkable past. The widow of Ralph Vaughan Williams is portrayed. And a very interesting portrayal of the writer self and outside persona self of Alan Bennett. Thumbs up.


----------



## Biwa

Lawrence of Arabia (1962)


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Guest

I've just been listening to and loving this wonderful, lusty title music for Michael Curtiz's "Mildred Pierce" from 1945, composed by Max Steiner. How I adore that Warner Brothers sound!! Their films were unique for their wall-to-wall musical accompaniment.






Having read a great deal about film, worked in television (film) and studied it at university I recall reading about the earliest talking pictures; it was Howard Hawkes who wondered '_how much dialogue should we use_'? At this still comparatively early period of sound film (just 18 years old when "Mildred Pierce" was made), Warner Brothers erred on the side of too much music. Not all scores were as excellent as this one, though, and many of them nearly drove audiences crazy!! That and wearing hats, even for committing murder!!

What a wonderful soap is and was "*Mildred Pierce*": sleazy bars and dodgy characters, wanton daughters, guns, surging waves on the beach and melodrama in spades. I love it!!


----------



## Score reader




----------



## Flamme

8/10


----------



## Score reader




----------



## Flamme

9/10 Milla is truly bad *** in this trilogy and in this part in particular


----------



## pianozach

I always enjoy *Milla* in everything I've seen her in.

Particularly enjoyed her in *The Fifth Element* (1997).

:tiphat:

Last night we picked (fairly randomly I might add) *John Steinbeck's The Wayward Bus* (1957). It's an ensemble piece, but has a couple of A-List stars: *Joan Collins* fares the best character-wise, turning in a three dimensional performance of an alcoholic, petty, vindictive, and jealous wife of the bus driver, running an out-of-the-way diner in "Rebel Corners", California.

It also stars *Jayne Mansfield* as a stripper on her way to another stag party in "San Juan", Mexico. Her performance is mostly wasted, almost a stereotype of a curvy bimbo, although she manages to also bring some depth to "Camille".

Some of the dialogue is stilted, although that may be because of the source material by *Steinbeck*. The direction and black-and-white cinematography was enjoyable.









Ooopsy.

I somehow managed to "attach" a thumbnail of an anti-suffrage drawing from the turn of the century, and have no idea how to get rid of it.


----------



## adriesba

pianozach said:


> Ooopsy.
> 
> I somehow managed to "attach" a thumbnail of an anti-suffrage drawing from the turn of the century, and have no idea how to get rid of it.


Oh my. I see. 

I've attached extra pictures that I didn't want to posts before. It's excessively convoluted to remove them. I figured it out once before, but I forgot how to do it.


----------



## ldiat

Score reader said:


>


i also liked this movie!


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## Vronsky

War Dogs (2016)

Directed by: Todd Phillips
Starring: Jonah Hill & Miles Teller


----------



## Red Terror

Saw parts 1-2 yesterday. I will finish it tonight.


----------



## Rogerx

Please stand by me.
Not thinking just watching.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Please_Stand_By


----------



## Biwa

Gone with the Wind (1939)

Another classic Max Steiner soundtrack.


----------



## Score reader




----------



## Guest

Biwa said:


> View attachment 132559
> 
> 
> Gone with the Wind (1939)
> 
> Another classic Max Steiner soundtrack.


I absolutely love that film. For some reason the music of the Prelude (which is on my DVD of the film) moves me ineffably every time. The portamento of the violins and the emotional nature of the music somehow draws me straight to the past - the pre-WW2 era before absolutely everything changed irrevocably. This was before my time, but there's something haunting about Steiner's score for this film. Incredibly Olivia de Havilland is still alive and will be 104 in July!! Leslie Howard was wooden and miscast as "Ashley" and I loved the little role of Laura Hope Crewes as Aunt "Pittypat" Hamilton and Una Munson as Belle Watling.

Here is a brief segment of the Overture:






There are memorable lines in "Gone with the Wind" and my favourite is:

"You remind me of the thief; he's not sorry he stole the money but he's terribly sorry he's going to jail".

There was a sad postlude to this film; the very celebrated screenwriter and author Sidney Howard - who wrote the screenplay - was killed on his farm before the film was released. He started his tractor in the garage and, as he cranked the engine, it lurched forward pinning him to the wall of the barn, killing him. A huge loss. He was 48 years old.


----------



## Guest

And now, in my opinion, the greatest American film ever made (and it has stiff competition). Wyler's "*The Best of Our Lives*" (1946) with a rich, plangent score by Hugo Friedhofer, photographed by the great Gregg Toland. It's so touching looking at these production stills. I particularly love the one with Fredrich March. I adore every single line, every single frame and have done since I saw the film when I was 16 on television: I have grown with the film and come to appreciate its many rich layers.


----------



## Jacck

*Contagion (2011)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1598778/

*Black Death (2010)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1181791/

*The Andromeda Strain (1971)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0066769/


----------



## Rogerx

Jacck said:


> *Contagion (2011)*
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1598778/
> 
> *Black Death (2010)*
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1181791/
> 
> *The Andromeda Strain (1971)*
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0066769/


I can't believe it, the one, in red now is on the top of the pile.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Re-watched "Magnolia" yesterday evening.


----------



## pianozach

Biwa said:


> View attachment 132559
> 
> 
> Gone with the Wind (1939)
> 
> Another classic Max Steiner soundtrack.


Great soundtrack. The most successful film ever made, grossing over $390 million on a $4 million budget in 1939. 
10 Oscars. Some very memorable lines ("Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn", "I don't know nothin' 'bout birthin' babies", "After all, tomorrow is another day!" and others).

The film, however, has a glaring example of marital rape, some racist baggage, some inaccurate portrayals of events, and some whitewashing of plot points (for instance, referring to a Klan assembly as a "political meeting"). However, in spite of its lapses of racial insensitivity, it probably did more good than harm for civil rights, simply by thrusting these issues front and center, especially as the film was re-released over a dozen times.

My family went to see this at the Drive-in decades ago . . . and the burning of Atlanta got fogged in.


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## senza sordino

Biwa said:


> View attachment 132559
> 
> 
> Gone with the Wind (1939)
> 
> Another classic Max Steiner soundtrack.





pianozach said:


> Great soundtrack. The most successful film ever made, grossing over $390 million on a $4 million budget in 1939.
> 10 Oscars. Some very memorable lines ("Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn", "I don't know nothin' 'bout birthin' babies", "After all, tomorrow is another day!" and others).
> 
> The film, however, has a glaring example of marital rape, some racist baggage, some inaccurate portrayals of events, and some whitewashing of plot points (for instance, referring to a Klan assembly as a "political meeting"). However, in spite of its lapses of racial insensitivity, it probably did more good than harm for civil rights, simply by thrusting these issues front and center, especially as the film was re-released over a dozen times.
> 
> My family went to see this at the Drive-in decades ago . . . and the burning of Atlanta got fogged in.


I don't think I've ever watched this movie in its entirety. I probably should. It's on Netflix Canada. One thing to keep in mind is that this movie was released 81 years ago. It was made 75 years after the Civil War. It is closer to the Civil War than we are to Gone with the Wind. Through today's eyes I'm sure it has lapses in racial insensitivity. Eighty years from now, our children's children's children will say of us today "I can't believe you used to think that way!"

(BTW, Netflix Canada is a poor relation to Netflix USA, with far fewer choices. But it does have Gone with the Wind)

With all of this extra time indoors, I'll watch this movie within the next week. I've got other movies in the queue.


----------



## shedshrine

Watched The Shining this morning after reading of the death of Krzysztof Penderecki.
This movie's soundtrack was how I was introduced to his music. And that $6 used bin lp is now a collector's item.
"The soundtrack album on LP was withdrawn due to problems with licensing of the music.The LP soundtrack omits some pieces heard in the film, and also includes complete versions of pieces of which only fragments are heard in the film."

Here's a detailed write-up on the music and how it was used in the film:
http://www.archiviokubrick.it/risorse/saggi/The_Music_in_The_Shining.pdf


----------



## adriesba

shedshrine said:


> Watched The Shining this morning after reading of the death of Krzysztof Penderecki.
> This movie's soundtrack was how I was introduced to his music. And that $6 used bin lp is now a collector's item.
> "The soundtrack album on LP was withdrawn due to problems with licensing of the music.The LP soundtrack omits some pieces heard in the film, and also includes complete versions of pieces of which only fragments are heard in the film."
> 
> Here's a detailed write-up on the music and how it was used in the film:
> http://www.archiviokubrick.it/risorse/saggi/The_Music_in_The_Shining.pdf


I just looked up Penderecki the other day for some reason and checked to see if he was still alive. He was then. Apparently news of his death just came out. 

I've never watched The Shining and probably never will, but I didn't realize the movie used his music. Apparently The Exorcist did also (another movie I'll probably never watch).

That's sad that he died.


----------



## ldiat

Criminal the movie not bad. different!


----------



## pianozach

senza sordino said:


> I don't think I've ever watched this movie in its entirety. I probably should. It's on Netflix Canada. One thing to keep in mind is that this movie was released 81 years ago. It was made 75 years after the Civil War. It is closer to the Civil War than we are to Gone with the Wind. Through today's eyes I'm sure it has lapses in racial insensitivity. Eighty years from now, our children's children's children will say of us today "I can't believe you used to think that way!"
> 
> (BTW, Netflix Canada is a poor relation to Netflix USA, with far fewer choices. But it does have Gone with the Wind)
> 
> With all of this extra time indoors, I'll watch this movie within the next week. I've got other movies in the queue.


Good points, but those lapses of sensitivity WERE remarked upon when it was released, although those that objected were in the minority.


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> Great soundtrack. The most successful film ever made, grossing over $390 million on a $4 million budget in 1939.
> 10 Oscars. Some very memorable lines ("Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn", "I don't know nothin' 'bout birthin' babies", "After all, tomorrow is another day!" and others).
> 
> The film, however, has a glaring example of marital rape, some racist baggage, some inaccurate portrayals of events, and some whitewashing of plot points (for instance, referring to a Klan assembly as a "political meeting"). However, in spite of its lapses of racial insensitivity, it probably did more good than harm for civil rights, simply by thrusting these issues front and center, especially as the film was re-released over a dozen times.
> 
> My family went to see this at the Drive-in decades ago . . . and the burning of Atlanta got fogged in.


Mercifully we were all free of political correctness at the time the film was released. Everybody knows about the history of race in the USA so is there any need to remind us of the bleeding obvious in GWTW? And you're suggesting that a Hollywood film was flexible with the truth! You're putting us on all!!! "Racial lapses and insensitivity"? You obviously saw a different film from the one I did: in the one I saw "Mammy" was a strong character who provided the stability and judgment on the family and particularly Scarlett. She is a favourite of Rhett Butler for her non-nonsense perceptions ("mules in horse harness") and he says to her that she's a person "....whose respect I'd like to have". Rhett brings her back a petticote and she says to him in a faux coquettish way, 'Oh Mr. Rhett - you is bad". Yes, she's the moral centre of GWTW. And I don't think the whiter-than-white Scarlett (very subtle!!) O'Hara gets a tick of approval from the film.

I've been able to enjoy 'westerns' despite their lapses in race and sensitivity too. God will punish me for it.


----------



## Biwa

Christabel said:


> I absolutely love that film. For some reason the music of the Prelude (which is on my DVD of the film) moves me ineffably every time. The portamento of the violins and the emotional nature of the music somehow draws me straight to the past - the pre-WW2 era before absolutely everything changed irrevocably. This was before my time, but there's something haunting about Steiner's score for this film. Incredibly Olivia de Havilland is still alive and will be 104 in July!! Leslie Howard was wooden and miscast as "Ashley" and I loved the little role of Laura Hope Crewes as Aunt "Pittypat" Hamilton and Una Munson as Belle Watling.
> 
> Here is a brief segment of the Overture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are memorable lines in "Gone with the Wind" and my favourite is:
> 
> "You remind me of the thief; he's not sorry he stole the money but he's terribly sorry he's going to jail".
> 
> There was a sad postlude to this film; the very celebrated screenwriter and author Sidney Howard - who wrote the screenplay - was killed on his farm before the film was released. He started his tractor in the garage and, as he cranked the engine, it lurched forward pinning him to the wall of the barn, killing him. A huge loss. He was 48 years old.


I have a soft spot for this one, too. In terms of filmmaking, it set the standard with its grand scale, use of color, and wonderful soundtrack IMHO. It's amazing how well it holds up in comparison with any film made afterward. Earlier films by other directors, such as D.W. Griffith, etc, may have developed the tools and techniques, but their films look dated today.

Yes, the whole cast is wonderful... even the miscast Leslie Howard has grown on me. Of course Vivien Leigh and Clark Gable shine, but as you mentioned the smaller parts are beautifully performed and help to enrich the film. Scarlett said it so eloquently, "Now isn't this better than sitting at a table? A girl hasn't got but two sides to her at the table."

It's great to hear Olivia de Havilland is still going (strong I hope) and soon to be 104! Her Melanie is one of my favorite characters in the film. Btw, I also love the films of her sister, Joan Fontaine. It's a shame they didn't get along very well in life. https://www.biography.com/news/olivia-de-havilland-joan-fontaine-sisters-feud

A memorable line of Joan's: "I got married first, got an Academy Award first, had a child first. If I die, she'll be furious, because again I'll have got there first!" 
Oh well, Hollywood certainly loves a good feud. And having siblings myself, I know first hand that things don't always go as we expect. 

Sad to hear about Sidney Howard's tragic accident. I wasn't aware of that. A huge loss, indeed.


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> View attachment 132559
> 
> 
> Gone with the Wind (1939)
> 
> Another classic Max Steiner soundtrack.


This and Titanic would be my desert island discs.


----------



## Guest

@Biwa: thanks for your enjoyable comments. I couldn't remember that quote from Scarlett. Is that in the scene the night Rhett is drinking and she comes down to see what he's doing before he carts her up the stairs and 'rapes' her? I love the Belle Watling character; she's so decent compared with the narcissistic Scarlett. And the *unbearably painful* scene when Bonnie dies in the horse riding accident and Rhett remains with her body in the bedroom because he doesn't want her left 'in the dark earth....she was always afraid of the dark'. Gable could really act and this scene demonstrated that fact. I believe every grieving parent would know exactly how he'd feel. Less than 3 years later Gable's wife, Carol Lombard, was killed in an aircraft accident - leaving him devastated. She was on a War Bonds fund raising campaign out of Las Vegas and the plane crashed shortly after take-off. She and her mother were both killed.

https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/carole-lombard-killed-in-plane-crash

So many tragedies attached to "Gone With the Wind"; Director Victor Fleming died suddenly after a heart attack 10 years later, aged only 59. (I think many of them were heavy smokers). And, of course, Vivien Leigh was plagued with significant mental health problems and died in her early 50s of Tuberculosis.


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## pianozach

Christabel said:


> Mercifully we were all free of political correctness at the time the film was released. Everybody knows about the history of race in the USA so is there any need to remind us of the bleeding obvious in GWTW? And you're suggesting that a Hollywood film was flexible with the truth! You're putting us on all!!! "Racial lapses and insensitivity"? You obviously saw a different film from the one I did: in the one I saw "Mammy" was a strong character who provided the stability and judgment on the family and particularly Scarlett. She is a favourite of Rhett Butler for her non-nonsense perceptions ("mules in horse harness") and he says to her that she's a person "....whose respect I'd like to have". Rhett brings her back a petticote and she says to him in a faux coquettish way, 'Oh Mr. Rhett - you is bad". Yes, she's the moral centre of GWTW. And I don't think the whiter-than-white Scarlett (very subtle!!) O'Hara gets a tick of approval from the film.
> 
> I've been able to enjoy 'westerns' despite their lapses in race and sensitivity too. God will punish me for it.


It sounds as though you're looking for an argument.

I have no issue with the film's greatness; there is no disputing that. It's artistic and cultural impact resonates to this day.

Hell, *My Own True Love* was the solo song sung at my first wedding (Originally "*Tara's Theme*", with Mack David lyrics added two decades later)

Funny story about the music at that event: We choose the first Promenade from Pictures at an Exhibition for the Processional, and Pepperland by George Martin for the Recessional. The venue's professional "House" accompanist butchered both of them. The time signature changes in Promenade 'challenged' her. We were sort of forced to use her - when we booked the wedding we were told that we'd have to use or be charged extra for bringing in our own accompanist. They assured us that she was a skilled accompanist. She wasn't.


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> It sounds as though you're looking for an argument.
> 
> I have no issue with the film's greatness; there is no disputing that. It's artistic and cultural impact resonates to this day.
> 
> Hell, *My Own True Love* was the solo song sung at my first wedding (Originally "*Tara's Theme*", with Mack David lyrics added two decades later)
> 
> Funny story about the music at that event: We choose the first Promenade from Pictures at an Exhibition for the Processional, and Pepperland by George Martin for the Recessional. The venue's professional "House" accompanist butchered both of them. The time signature changes in Promenade 'challenged' her. We were sort of forced to use her - when we booked the wedding we were told that we'd have to use or be charged extra for bringing in our own accompanist. They assured us that she was a skilled accompanist. She wasn't.


Let me get this straight; you go against the prevailing 'orthodoxy' and somehow you're 'looking for an argument'! It's called HAVING A POINT OF VIEW. The 'science' may be settled, old chum, but opinions and independent thinking NEVER ARE.


----------



## Rogerx

Nor sure but it was no punishment watching.


----------



## Biwa

Christabel said:


> @Biwa: thanks for your enjoyable comments. I couldn't remember that quote from Scarlett. Is that in the scene the night Rhett is drinking and she comes down to see what he's doing before he carts her up the stairs and 'rapes' her? I love the Belle Watling character; she's so decent compared with the narcissistic Scarlett. And the *unbearably painful* scene when Bonnie dies in the horse riding accident and Rhett remains with her body in the bedroom because he doesn't want her left 'in the dark earth....she was always afraid of the dark'. Gable could really act and this scene demonstrated that fact. I believe every grieving parent would know exactly how he'd feel. Less than 3 years later Gable's wife, Carol Lombard, was killed in an aircraft accident - leaving him devastated. She was on a War Bonds fund raising campaign out of Las Vegas and the plane crashed shortly after take-off. She and her mother were both killed.
> 
> https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/carole-lombard-killed-in-plane-crash
> 
> So many tragedies attached to "Gone With the Wind"; Director Victor Fleming died suddenly after a heart attack 10 years later, aged only 59. (I think many of them were heavy smokers). And, of course, Vivien Leigh was plagued with significant mental health problems and died in her early 50s of Tuberculosis.


The quote form Scarlett is from a happy scene in the beginning at the 12 Oaks Barbecue party. It's just after Scarlett first sees Rhett standing at the bottom of the staircase. Scarlett is sitting outside surrounded by handsome young men. In the video below it starts at 0:49.






Yes, Carol Lombard's death was another tragic loss. As Clark Gable never seemed to truly recover from it, one could almost say we lost both of them in that plane crash. Fortunately, Gable did continue working. His talent was on full display in his final film, The Misfits with Marilyn Monroe, and Montgomery Cliff. It's a beautiful film. However, as you might already know, all 3 actors died soon after this film. It's strange how some films seem to be haunted by such tragedies.


----------



## bharbeke

My viewpoint is that Scarlett is an awful person, and the film absolutely does want you to root for her at least a little bit, or it's kind of a pointless 4 hours. I am not a fan of the book (which I read first) or the movie, but I do like Clark Gable's work in the film.

I'm going through the MCU again a bit at a time. Captain America: The First Avenger is very well put together and acted, but the ending with "I had a date" is such a downer that I can only give it three stars. The Avengers is still a very solid action film and gets 4.5/5 from me.


----------



## Guest

bharbeke said:


> My viewpoint is that Scarlett is an awful person, and the film absolutely does want you to root for her at least a little bit, or it's kind of a pointless 4 hours. I am not a fan of the book (which I read first) or the movie, but I do like Clark Gable's work in the film.
> 
> I'm going through the MCU again a bit at a time. Captain America: The First Avenger is very well put together and acted, but the ending with "I had a date" is such a downer that I can only give it three stars. The Avengers is still a very solid action film and gets 4.5/5 from me.


I haven't read "Gone With the Wind". But Scarlett O'Hara is what we now would regard as a Narcissist. But it's important to understand that narcissists have an initial charm which draws people in and, as they are unable to empathize with people, these relationships quickly turn sour. I think the film certainly made that point as it developed. But she was also a strong woman, remembering that Narcissists can also be strong - but ultimately it's all about them. Margaret Mitchell and Sidney Howard both showed a great understanding of that - and Vivien Leigh was actually just like that herself in her real life!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Thirty years ago, Andrei Simoniovich Filipov, the renowned conductor of the Bolshoi orchestra, was fired for hiring Jewish musicians. Now a mere cleaning man at the Bolshoi, he learns by accident that the Châtelet Theater in Paris invites the Bolshoi orchestra to play there. He decides to gather together his former musicians and to perform in Paris in the place of the current Bolshoi orchestra. As a solo violin player to accompany his old Jewish or Gypsy musicians he wants Anne-Marie Jacquet, a young virtuoso. If they all overcome the hardships ahead this very special concert will be a triumph.


----------



## Biwa

The Cassandra Crossing (1976)


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> View attachment 132787
> 
> 
> The Cassandra Crossing (1976)


Remember seeing this in theater, was a kind of tension in the hall like,.................... what's going to happen.....


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Remember seeing this in theater, was *a kind of tension in the hall like,.................... what's going to happen.....*


Kind of how I am feeling everyday these days. 

Phew! I need a little light comedy. :lol: LOL!!


----------



## Biwa

Ben-Hur (1959)

Back with another Epic. Another marvelous movie that always impresses me.


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> View attachment 132805
> 
> 
> Ben-Hur (1959)
> 
> Back with another Epic. Another marvelous movie that always impresses me.


Have you ever seen the new one...


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Have you ever seen the new one...


I started to watch it once but...  LOL!!


----------



## Guest

Biwa said:


> View attachment 132805
> 
> 
> Ben-Hur (1959)
> 
> Back with another Epic. Another marvelous movie that always impresses me.


Another favourite film of mine - especially the music of Rosza!






I taught this film to highschool kids when I wanted to discuss the art of acting and directing. I drew attention to this scene and compared it with the audition outtakes which came with the DVD - which are unfortunately not available on U-Tube. Two actors at the peak of their game compared to two mediocrities (Jack Valenti and Lesley Nielson).

Watch this STUNNING performance of Stephen Boyd (an under-rated but absolutely wonderful actor who died at 45) with Heston - who was also excellent. Listen to the musicality of Boyd's intonation and delivery here: and that laugh!! The subtlety of "where the beams cross" - with the soft drop on the last word. Perfection!






By comparison the same scene with Valenti and Nielson is wooden to the point of laughter, with no movement.

Wyler was a great director - one of the best - and he created scenes of great intimacy in "Ben Hur", which was essentially a spectacle.


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> View attachment 132805
> 
> 
> Ben-Hur (1959)
> 
> Back with another Epic. Another marvelous movie that always impresses me.


Did you ever understood the gay relation rumors about this movie?


----------



## senza sordino

Heat (1995) Pretty good, but I don't normally watch American police shows, so it was quite a bit more violent than the British Crime dramas I usually watch. A lot of gun fire.

The Way (2010) Fantastic. Martin Sheen's character walks the Camino de Santiago in Spain. Not action packed nor dramatic, it's poignant and meaningful. Lots of great filming from the route. He meets three others along the way, each needs something. Parts of the movie reminded me of The Wizard of Oz, but there are no flying monkeys and no charlatan hiding behind a curtain. I really liked the ending to The Way. Thumbs up.

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971) I never saw this as a kid. I liked it, mostly. The music was forgettable, but the story and images were good.

The Eiger Sanction (1975) Good climbing sequences, that's about it.

The Princess Bride (1987) Excellent, the first time I have seen this movie. Thumbs up.

Death by Murder (1976) Half way through I realized I have seen this movie years ago. I found it tedious.

The Third Man (1949) Fantastic. The second time I've seen this. Wow, what a great film. Dialogue, cinematography, direction, all superlative. I saw the movie last in 2009, just before I went to Vienna for a holiday. While in Vienna, I went on a Third Man walking tour. The guide took us to the places they filmed, including the sewer. And as we ended the tour, we rounded a street corner and there was a zither player performing the theme music to the movie. Ah, that zither is a miraculous addition to this movie. What a fantastic movie. Thumbs way up.


----------



## pianozach

senza sordino said:


> The Princess Bride (1987) Excellent, the first time I have seen this movie. Thumbs up.


Excellent source material, and the filmmakers actually followed the book faithfully. Well, except for the added Peter Falk scenes.


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Did you ever understood the gay relation rumors about this movie?


I took that with a grain of salt. If Heston had got a whiff of that he wouldn't have gone along with Wyler's direction. Boyd was elegant and nuanced in the film, but ultimately he was portrayed as an out-of-control macho man - so I don't think you could take Gore Vidal's brag terribly seriously.


----------



## Guest

Thinking a bit more about your question, Rogerx; I'm thinking *Hitchcock'*s film "*Rope*" was overtly about homosexuality and that theme continued throughout the film. Also, to a lesser extent, "Stranger on a Train" - which is, IMO, partly about sexual obsession. Hitchcock developed several interesting psycho-sexual themes in his career when you think about it and I'll list some of the films where I think this is in evidence:

Rebecca 
Vertigo (of course)
Rear Window (voyeurism)
Frenzy 
Notorious
Psycho (of course)
Shadow of a Doubt (Uncle Charlie and Charlie - ???)
Marnie
I Confess

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Rogerx

Christabel said:


> Thinking a bit more about your question, Rogerx; I'm thinking *Hitchcock'*s film "*Rope*" was overtly about homosexuality and that theme continued throughout the film. Also, to a lesser extent, "Stranger on a Train" - which is, IMO, partly about sexual obsession. Hitchcock developed several interesting psycho-sexual themes in his career when you think about it and I'll list some of the films where I think this is in evidence:
> 
> Rebecca
> Vertigo (of course)
> Rear Window (voyeurism)
> Frenzy
> Notorious
> Psycho (of course)
> Shadow of a Doubt (Uncle Charlie and Charlie - ???)
> Marnie
> I Confess
> 
> What are your thoughts?


I do agree with the Robe, fist time i saw it it was immediately on my mind. Also the Vertigo and Psycho .
Stranger on a Train we watched not so long ago and no bells where ringing.
Only the two guys fighting in a strange situation. That said, the latest adaption from Stranger on a Train I believe from the BBC, I find the obsession from the guy with the girl almost scary. As for the other, I never even thought about it to be honest.


----------



## Score reader

Abysmal...


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Did you ever understood the gay relation rumors about this movie?


I don't think too much about it, actually. But such a bond between the 2 characters is believable and may even make the story more historically accurate. Homosexual relationships between men were common in the Greek and Roman world. Perhaps this is what Gore Vidal was aiming at. Personally, I think the story works either way, straight or gay. Thirst for power mixed in with envy or resentment could certainly be enough for Messala to betray his friend. Messala could be a sociopath or have some other mental disorder, perhaps even some type of trauma received in battle.

I love this photo, though.


----------



## pianozach

Christabel said:


> Thinking a bit more about your question, Rogerx; I'm thinking *Hitchcock'*s film "*Rope*" was overtly about homosexuality and that theme continued throughout the film. Also, to a lesser extent, "Stranger on a Train" - which is, IMO, partly about sexual obsession. Hitchcock developed several interesting psycho-sexual themes in his career when you think about it and I'll list some of the films where I think this is in evidence:
> 
> Rebecca
> Vertigo (of course)
> Rear Window (voyeurism)
> Frenzy
> Notorious
> Psycho (of course)
> Shadow of a Doubt (Uncle Charlie and Charlie - ???)
> Marnie
> I Confess
> 
> What are your thoughts?


Well, definitely *Rope*. No question there. Homosexuality. Two fussy, meticulous guys sharing a Manhattan penthouse. Even the play that it was based on explicitly portrays them in a homosexual relationship. But they're not very pleasant people . . . so I think the film teeters between 1. groundbreaking for portraying homosexuals as being an everyday thing, and 2. a homophobic condemnation of the the homosexual 'personality'.

I think that *Hitchcock*'s repressed sexuality played a part in practically all of his talkie films . . . and he had to sneak it past the censors as well . . .

In *Vertigo*, well, plenty of erotic allusions, and, of course, there's sexual obsession. You can even hear it in *Bernard Hermann*'s score - Martin Scorsese described it this way:

_"Hitchcock's film is about obsession, which means that it's about circling back to the same moment, again and again ... And the music is also built around spirals and circles, fulfilment and despair. Herrmann really understood what Hitchcock was going for - he wanted to penetrate to the heart of obsession." _

You can read as much of that into the film as you want, or as little. Take *Susan White*, for example, in her 1999 book *"Vertigo and Problems of Knowledge in Feminist Film Theory"*:

_". . . a tale of male aggression and visual control; as a map of female Oedipal trajectory; as a deconstruction of the male construction of femininity and of masculinity itself; as a stripping bare of the mechanisms of directorial, Hollywood studio and colonial oppression; and as a place where textual meanings play out in an infinite regress of self-reflexivity."_

Yeah, *Hitchcock* certainly gives us plenty to chew on.


----------



## bharbeke

I saw The Rise of Skywalker again last night and loved it.


----------



## Rogerx

Entertaining.


----------



## Score reader

I'd been meaning to watch this for some time, wonderful film.


----------



## Shosty

pretty good "who-has-done-this" movie.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Goltzius & The Pelican Company (directed by Peter Greenaway; starring F. Murray Abraham & Ramsey Nasr. )

I first wanted to post the trailer of this film here, but since it's probably NSFW, the blu-ray cover will have to do.


----------



## Guest

Pianozach; That reference to the work of Susan White and the quote is typical of the gobbledygook which passes for 'study' at university these days. I wouldn't read such a book because I loathe feminist anything - let alone 'film theory'. (I didn't always feel this way, but we in our family feel and felt the full scorched earth policy of political feminism through our Australian Family Court system and what it is currently doing to one son and has done already to another. And it all came about via studies of this kind, following a rather circuituous loop, through universities - adopted by the extreme Left and let loose.)

A better book on Herrmann's score is "Reading Film Music" by Royal S. Brown, who discussed the SCORE in musical detail sans ideology. You have to be able to read music to understand it. I regard Bernard Herrmann as the greatest composer of film music. Ever. And I've read quite a lot of books on that subject.


----------



## marijke

Saw two movies recently that both prominently featured Vivaldi's Four Seasons - Summer...

Portrait of a Lady on Fire and Force Majeure.

A few weeks ago I heard a bit on NPR about how the new Emma was going to be released for streaming at home and they ALSO had this piece playing in the background, so I'm guessing it's in that movie also. I've been meaning to make a list of all of the movies with Summer in them : )


----------



## marijke

dupe post, not sure how to delete those : ) i'm new to the forums...


----------



## Rogerx

marijke said:


> dupe post, not sure how to delete those : ) i'm new to the forums...


No-one can .........................


----------



## Rogerx

A Little Something for Your Birthday
Got only 3 stars, quit watchable though


----------



## Joe B

Decided to re-watch the Jason Bourne movies. 2 down, 3 more to go.






































I wonder how many people are binge watching shows or movie series?


----------



## pianozach

Joe B said:


> Decided to re-watch the Jason Bourne movies. 2 down, 3 more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many people are binge watching shows or movie series?


All, most, or some of them, are available on ONDEMAND (the Spectrum cable version of Netflix), but I've opted to NOT watch ANY of them again because I can never remember which order they're in.

Sure, I could look it up, but my computer is upstairs, and the TV is downstairs.


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> Decided to re-watch the Jason Bourne movies. 2 down, 3 more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many people are binge watching shows or movie series?


It is absurd , but sometimes we just switch of the T.V.


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4411504/


----------



## erki

This I found recently. I enjoy crazy absurdity.

*Kill Me Three Times*


----------



## Biwa

Midway (1976)


----------



## Biwa

Dreamscape (1984)


----------



## Guest

This is a very wonderful film:


----------



## Rogerx

I am so not in to this "talking" trees .


----------



## Score reader




----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> I am so not in to this "talking" trees .


When I first watched this, I literally fell out of my chair sobbing when the boy tell's the Monster the end of his 'dream'. A really good film.


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

L'anneé dernière à Marienbad


----------



## starthrower

Jazz On A Summer's Day

Great portrait of late 50s Newport, Rhode Island and their famous jazz festival.


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> When I first watched this, I literally fell out of my chair sobbing when the boy tell's the Monster the end of his 'dream'. A really good film.


You big softy ............................


----------



## ldiat

Joe B said:


> Decided to re-watch the Jason Bourne movies. 2 down, 3 more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many people are binge watching shows or movie series?


ME!!!! i love both movies and the books!!!


----------



## ldiat

Knives Out great movie! 4.8 outa 5. very good!!


----------



## erki

Last night we watched this again:
*Les Micmacs *


----------



## Biwa

First Men in the Moon (1964)


----------



## Flamme

Police brutality, police brutality!!!!
9/10


----------



## Shosty

Portrait of a Lady on Fire - Celine Sciamma

Fantastic film, one of the best I've watched in while.


----------



## Joe B

First screening this afternoon:










A good story. Much more cerebral than I was expecting (which was fine).


----------



## Rogerx

Robin Williams: Awakenings .
I am not a big fan of mr Williams but this is good.


----------



## Biwa

The Gold Rush (1925)


----------



## Jacck

*Outbreak (1995)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114069/

I guess I have already seen this, but almost forgotten. It has a pretty decent cast.

*Shazam! (2019)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0448115/

and some popcorn entertainment. It was OK.


----------



## Flamme

I think Stephen Kings ''Stand'' also has a pandemic as a main topic.


----------



## Merl

Finally watched Rocketman just to see what the fuss was about. Very Tommy-esque musical biopic. Like Bohemian Rhapsody there was a lot of liberties taken with the facts but pleasant enough entertainment and some decent acting, considering.


----------



## pianozach

*Black Panther*

Mixing action/adventure with social and civil justice. There's even a car chase.

I thoroughly enjoyed it, but can I be picky here? Wakanda is this oddball technologically advanced society where everyone lives in harmony with the earth; and some citizens live in high rises while others are living in mud huts. OK, whatever.


----------



## DavidA

Biwa said:


> View attachment 133263
> 
> 
> The Gold Rush (1925)


Remember going with my dad to see this as a young boy. Still remember it vividly. The dance with the rolls! :lol:


----------



## DavidA

Joe B said:


> First screening this afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good story. Much more cerebral than I was expecting (which was fine).


I couldn't get on with it. Especially when it lost it's head at the end and became a superhero movie. I visited an old friend who used to be a regular soldier and fought in Korea and he said it became absolutely ridiculous at the end.


----------



## DavidA

Rogerx said:


> Robin Williams: Awakenings .
> I am not a big fan of mr Williams but this is good.


Yes agreed. Based on true story too.


----------



## Guest

DavidA said:


> Remember going with my dad to see this as a young boy. Still remember it vividly. The dance with the rolls! :lol:


It's an imaginative little scene alright (as is eating the boot), and the rest of the film is quite good - but not really funny. I've got most of those Chaplin films on DVD and they've not stood the test of time IMO. "The Great Dictator" is a far better film, as is "Modern Times". The fall-down humour and silly pratfalls of those early silents just seems so lame now. I prefer the ingenuity of Buster Keaton. "*The General*" is a masterpiece. Boys and their machines - what's not to love?!!






Notice how some of the spontaneity is lost in those silents when 'dialogue' occurs; this is largely because of the necessity for inter-titles. You didn't go to the movies in that era if you couldn't read!!


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched this afternoon:










Good score by Ennio Morricone. A great script by David Mamet. And Barry Livingston with a shotgun! Way to go Ernie!


----------



## Guest

"The Untouchables" is a very good film, despite the violence. And the scenes at the Railway Station are right out of the Eisenstein playbook ("Battleship Potemkin"). And you are right about the script; it's very fine...."*what are you prepared to do.*.?" That's so true to life isn't it; many of us are upset and angry about things that need changing but we're not prepared to do anything about it.


----------



## Rogerx

Still very entertaining


----------



## Biwa

DavidA said:


> Remember going with my dad to see this as a young boy. Still remember it vividly. The dance with the rolls! :lol:


Yeah, that's a delightful scene. I've seen this film many times and it always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Biwa

Hell in the Pacific (1968)


----------



## Joe B

Biwa said:


> View attachment 133468
> 
> 
> Hell in the Pacific (1968)


An excellent movie. I was thinking about re-watching this the other day.


----------



## Guest

5 stars.


----------



## Joe B

^^^
I need to see this.


----------



## Joe B

Started re-watching this afternoon. It is presented in 2 parts (it's 3 hours long), and we watched part 1. After a few CD's, it'll be time for part 2. If I remember correctly, the 2nd part is loaded with twists in the plot line. As I recall, I found the 2nd half really good....we'll see.


----------



## Guest

I can't stand the pouting Daniel Craig, having developed the strongest instinct that he's just not very bright.

Bring on the intelligent actors and directors. They are so thin on the ground.


----------



## Biwa

Joe B said:


> An excellent movie. I was thinking about re-watching this the other day.


Yeah, an excellent film by Boorman. Its quirkiness adds to the sense of isolation on that island, a feeling many of us are oddly getting familiar with during this era of lockdowns and social distancing. Toshiro Mifune would have been 100 on April 1. They've been showing a lot of his films recently.


----------



## Biwa

From tropical Palau to the Arctic.









Ice Station Zebra (1968)


----------



## Joe B

Biwa said:


> Yeah, an excellent film by Boorman. Its quirkiness adds to the sense of isolation on that island, a feeling many of us are oddly getting familiar with during this era of lockdowns and social distancing. Toshiro Mifune would have been 100 on April 1. They've been showing a lot of his films recently.


I have about 25 of his movies. Many are duplicated in the collection. I first bought the Criterion DVD only to buy the Criterion blu-ray version when they started remastering with high definition transfers years later. Worth every penny. My favorites are the samurai movies: Seven Samurai, the Musashi trilogy, Hidden Fortress, Yojimbo, Sanjuro, Sword of Doom, Samurai Assassin, etc.


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> Started re-watching this afternoon. It is presented in 2 parts (it's 3 hours long), and we watched part 1. After a few CD's, it'll be time for part 2. If I remember correctly, the 2nd part is loaded with twists in the plot line. As I recall, I found the 2nd half really good....we'll see.


Looks interesting.....


----------



## ldiat

BAYOU CAVIAR watched 1/2 this flick and turned it off. could not handel it 1 outa 10


----------



## Flamme

This pic loox ''interesting'' lol


----------



## Flamme

8/10


----------



## senza sordino

Over the past week I have watched a movie a day. My normal life is one or two a week. Prior to changing my television provider last Christmas, I watched only a few movies per year (less than one a month).

This past week:

The Killing Fields (1984). Full of emotion and impact. I saw this back in the 80's, it hasn't lost its drama.

Die Hard (1988) I had never seen it before, I don't usually watch this type of movie. Not too bad.

Gone with the Wind (1939) First time watching this in its entirety. I liked it. Sure it's stereotypes are dated, and this movie wouldn't be made today, but it is still worth watching.

Days of Heaven (1978) First time watching this. Stunning photography, absolutely stunning. But for 3/4 of the film the story is quite slow and only carried by its photography. The last 1/4 is where the story gets interesting. Fortunately it's not a long movie, at about 1 hour 40 minutes, so waiting for the end is not such an ordeal. I'm not sure I can recommend it. If you like movies like Die Hard, forget it, but if you like beautiful settings and scenery and slow scenes and art then watch this movie. Your millage may vary.

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid (1982) First time watching this, and I really liked it. It's Steve Martin and Carl Reiner's homage to old classic black and white movies. If you like old B&W movies, you'll like this movie, but if you don't like B&W movies then you won't. At least a dozen old movies are spliced into this movie.

Singin' in the Rain (1952) Fantastic dancing. Lots of fun. My guilty pleasure is a musical. I haven't seen it in years.

The Music Man (1962) First time watching this, and I liked it. What's not to like, it has Shirley Jones.

Miles Davis, The Birth of the Cool (2019) It's a documentary of his life, on Netflix. I already knew about much about his life but still interesting to watch. Interviews with Wayne Shorter and other musicians, and one of his wives, and former girlfriends etc.

The Thin Red Line (1998) Another Terrance Mallick movie, Days of Heaven is the other here. In fact, he didn't make a movie for twenty years between the two movies. The Thin Red Line was good as it really showed the terror soldiers exhibit during war. Death is not instant as is often depicted in movies, they die screaming and full of terror. This movie made war very real and difficult to watch.


----------



## erki

Another great film revisited:


----------



## Guest

Biwa said:


> From tropical Palau to the Arctic.
> 
> View attachment 133529
> 
> 
> Ice Station Zebra (1968)


This is a very strange film, somewhat dated now because it's about the cold war. And the cast is hybrid as well. Honestly, I don't think it works at all. It's co-incidental that you write about it as I was just watching a film discussion program within the last week where this film came up and they virtually said the same thing I did. There's something terribly staged about it.

Last night I watched "Now, Voyager" and "The Voice of the Turtle" - two films by Irving Rapper. The first one is a machine-load of soap suds and completely risible and the second stretches the credibility gap. Rapper loved melodrama and I guess the audiences did too.

With the reading and research I've been doing in 'Coronavirus Lock-down' it's been enjoyable to watch films which are super cheesy, just for relaxation and fun. In the last days I've put together a 4,000 word program for our community music group on the film music of Elmer Bernstein, Miklos Rozsa and Eric Wolfgang Korngold. The programs some of us were to prepare face-to-face have now been adapted for the internet so the folks can watch them at home.


----------



## Rogerx

How to Lose Friends & Alienate People

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0455538/
Brought a smile on our faces .


----------



## Biwa

Christabel said:


> This is a very strange film, somewhat dated now because it's about the cold war. And the cast is hybrid as well. Honestly, I don't think it works at all. It's co-incidental that you write about it as I was just watching a film discussion program within the last week where this film came up and they virtually said the same thing I did. There's something terribly staged about it.
> 
> Last night I watched "Now, Voyager" and "The Voice of the Turtle" - two films by Irving Rapper. The first one is a machine-load of soap suds and completely risible and the second stretches the credibility gap. Rapper loved melodrama and I guess the audiences did too.
> 
> With the reading and research I've been doing in 'Coronavirus Lock-down' it's been enjoyable to watch films which are super cheesy, just for relaxation and fun. In the last days I've put together a 4,000 word program for our community music group on the film music of Elmer Bernstein, Miklos Rozsa and Eric Wolfgang Korngold. The programs some of us were to prepare face-to-face have now been adapted for the internet so the folks can watch them at home.


I agree with you about Ice Station Zebra. It shows its age, doesn't it? The star studded cast doesn't help much, either. Patrick McGoohan does a decent job, but Ernest Borgnine is miscast. And Rock Hudson is even more wooden than Leslie Howard in GWTW. LOL!  Although it was made in the same year (1968), Hell in the Pacific still works today. Boorman's subtle direction combined with Mifune and Marvin's strong personalities produced a unique take on the psychological effects of war and isolation.

I wouldn't mind seeing some of those old melodramas from the 1940s. The Enchanted Cottage or The Ghost and Mrs. Muir with Gene Tierney & Rex Harrison would be nice to see again. I haven't seen them in a while. Maybe an internet search might turn up something. My viewing style is still old school, mostly with satellite/cable TV movie channels. But, they do offer a good variety of films both old & new that I haven't seen yet.

I was just listening to Korngold's String sextet in D major, Op. 10 and Piano quintet in E major, Op. 15 the other day. Beautiful music :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Biwa said:


> I agree with you about Ice Station Zebra. It shows its age, doesn't it? The star studded cast doesn't help much, either. Patrick McGoohan does a decent job, but Ernest Borgnine is miscast. And Rock Hudson is even more wooden than Leslie Howard in GWTW. LOL!  Although it was made in the same year (1968), Hell in the Pacific still works today. Boorman's subtle direction combined with Mifune and Marvin's strong personalities produced a unique take on the psychological effects of war and isolation.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing some of those old melodramas from the 1940s. The Enchanted Cottage or The Ghost and Mrs. Muir with Gene Tierney & Rex Harrison would be nice to see again. I haven't seen them in a while. Maybe an internet search might turn up something. My viewing style is still old school, mostly with satellite/cable TV movie channels. But, they do offer a good variety of films both old & new that I haven't seen yet.
> 
> I was just listening to Korngold's String sextet in D major, Op. 10 and Piano quintet in E major, Op. 15 the other day. Beautiful music :tiphat:


I'm so very pleased to meet somebody here who likes the vintage films as I do. I wonder if you'd be interested in this, but it is about vintage EUROPEAN film and it's an excellent visual essay: the whole series is absolutely wonderful!!






I, too, love those art music pieces by Korngold. He was a very versatile composer.

Those WW2 black and white films were mostly very good. Have you seen "Sands of Iwo Jima"? (There's a Clint Eastwood film now, too, called "Letters from Iwo Jima", which my son tells me is very good.)

Let me know about your other viewing!!

My mother died 35 years ago and she and I first watched "Gone With the Wind" on TV when I was 12. She always laughed about Leslie Howard and how unlikely a love-interest he was for Scarlett and how wooden an actor he was. He seemed so old!!!! (I love Rhett's line, "......though you do need to be kissed, and often, by somebody who knows how"!!)


----------



## Guest

I don't know about this one. It had some powerful moments as well as several WTF did I just see? moments.


----------



## pianozach

We watched *The Shape of Water* last night.

While the ON DEMAND guide recommends it for 16 years +, there's m*st*rb*t**n and intercourse and nakedity, so, if that sort of thing bothers you, just skip it. Sexuality is a serious plot point here.

I haven't yet gone online to read descriptions, reviews, and whatnot, but it did seem that some plot points may have been truncated or accordioned for time's sake (it's over two hours as it is), so I'm guessing that the filmmakers decided to focus on the more cinematic-friendly aspects of the story.

I found that I enjoyed its stylistic thrust . . . it's not a super-realistic in-your-face thing, rather a more romanticized soft-focus Hollywood Rembrandty thing.

I let it lead me, rather than me second-guessing.

Alexandre Desplat is the composer of the film's score, which won the Academy Award for Best Original Score at the 90th Academy Awards.

Actually it received thirteen nominations at the 90th Academy Awards, where it won for Best Picture, Best Director, Best Production Design, and Best Original Score.

8/10. Recommend.


----------



## Madiel

Fugal said:


> I don't know about this one. It had some powerful moments as well as several WTF did I just see? moments.


only people who have seen it will know that here the F in WTF does not stand for what it usually stands for


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched this afternoon. Richard Dreyfuss was just brilliant in this:


----------



## pianozach

Joe B said:


> Re-watched this afternoon. Richard Dreyfuss was just brilliant in this:


I saw this years ago. My then-girlfriend insisted I _HAD_ to see *What About Bob?* because it was the funniest film ever. *OK! * *I love Bill Murray.*

But the more his character annoyed Richard Dreyfus' character, the more annoyed I felt. In the end, I really just *hated* this film.

Instead of being tickled pink at Bob's antics, I instead empathized with Leo and found Bob to be a thoroughly unlikeable waste of flesh.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight (we needed a few laughs):


----------



## Rogerx

So much fun watching this movie .


----------



## erki

It has been great fun to dust off my DVD collection. I have bought the ones I truly like and find iconic in a way.
*The Knack And How To Get It* - great British classic 1965. I saw this film first on Finnish TV when I was in high school. Many years later I recalled the title with the help of my film-maker friend.


----------



## Guest

Joe B said:


> Re-watched tonight (we needed a few laughs):


This really is a marvellous film, absolutely full of laughs. I admit I was rather bored with the scenes with Maud Lebowski and the porn, but the rest is comedy gold.

"Say, where is your car Walter"?
"Good day to you sir" (said cheerfully to the man in the iron lung)
"Leads!!"
"And, Donny, if you don't mind; Asian American is the correct nomenclature".
"My buddies didn't die face down in the slime in 'Nam for this"!!
"That rug really tied the room together did it not?"


----------



## Biwa

Christabel said:


> I'm so very pleased to meet somebody here who likes the vintage films as I do. I wonder if you'd be interested in this, but it is about vintage EUROPEAN film and it's an excellent visual essay: the whole series is absolutely wonderful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I, too, love those art music pieces by Korngold. He was a very versatile composer.
> 
> Those WW2 black and white films were mostly very good. Have you seen "Sands of Iwo Jima"? (There's a Clint Eastwood film now, too, called "Letters from Iwo Jima", which my son tells me is very good.)
> 
> Let me know about your other viewing!!
> 
> My mother died 35 years ago and she and I first watched "Gone With the Wind" on TV when I was 12. She always laughed about Leslie Howard and how unlikely a love-interest he was for Scarlett and how wooden an actor he was. He seemed so old!!!! (I love Rhett's line, "......though you do need to be kissed, and often, by somebody who knows how"!!)


Thanks for the video link. I was just talking to a friend about The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari turning 100 years old in February. I saw some videos about it on YouTube. One video was about it being restored in absolutely stunning 4K:






The other video was a short documentary on Conrad Veidt. I wasn't sure where this clip came from. But thanks to you , I think I just found its source. Kenneth Branagh's voice was the giveaway. He discusses both Caligari and The Man Who Laughs. I forgot that Veidt also played Jaffar in The Thief of Baghdad. He certainly gave us some iconic characters.






It's been a while since I've seen Sands of Iwo Jima, but I remember liking it. I am a sucker for John Wayne's (and Eastwood's) films. Recently I've been rewatching quite a few of the Duke's westerns. Speaking of westerns, this week my movie channel is going to play Johnny Guitar (1954) with Joan Crawford and Sterling Hayden. I've wanted to see it for some time. At long last here is my chance.


----------



## Biwa

erki said:


> It has been great fun to dust off my DVD collection. I have bought the ones I truly like and find iconic in a way.
> *The Knack And How To Get It* - great British classic 1965. I saw this film first on Finnish TV when I was in high school. Many years later I recalled the title with the help of my film-maker friend.


Michael Caine was is an interesting documentary of Britain in this era: My Generation


----------



## Guest

Biwa said:


> Thanks for the video link. I was just talking to a friend about The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari turning 100 years old in February. I saw some videos about it on YouTube. One video was about it being restored in absolutely stunning 4K:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other video was a short documentary on Conrad Veidt. I wasn't sure where this clip came from. But thanks to you , I think I just found its source. Kenneth Branagh's voice was the giveaway. He discusses both Caligari and The Man Who Laughs. I forgot that Veidt also played Jaffar in The Thief of Baghdad. He certainly gave us some iconic characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I've seen Sands of Iwo Jima, but I remember liking it. I am a sucker for John Wayne's (and Eastwood's) films. Recently I've been rewatching quite a few of the Duke's westerns. Speaking of westerns, this week my movie channel is going to play Johnny Guitar (1954) with Joan Crawford and Sterling Hayden. I've wanted to see it for some time. At long last here is my chance.


Thanks, I will watch that film about "*The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari*". Conrad Veidt was an excellent actor, as was Emil Jannings. I loved him as the Professor in "The Blue Angel". The Germans had an outstanding, pioneering film industry prior to Hitler, particularly with Eric Pommer and Para-Ufamet film studio. Then, of course, the exceptionally talented Leni Reiffenstahl.

"Johnny Guitar" is a real hybrid of a film, but I find it enjoyable. It really wasn't a 'western' per se, more a kind of gothic psycho-sexual film with black and white costuming. This was a Nicholas Ray film and there's a good deal of sexual tension between the female protagonists; a film where the men are essentially sidelined. So very Freudian and very 'modern' for 1954. Mercedes McCambridge delivered a very 'butch' performance (as she did in "Giant).

Clint Eastwood is a hero of mine. I loved "Gran Torino" and "American Sniper" and, earlier, "Million Dollar Baby". I think he's the 'new John Ford'!! For a bit of fluff I enjoy John Wayne films, particularly those directed by "Pappy" Ford.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched this afternoon. My wife and I are finding the need for more laughter right now:


----------



## Guest

I notice I've mis-spelled Leni Riefenstahl. Senior's (year), er, moment. Got it mixed up with the name of that bank: Raiffeisen!!

I couldn't get the doco on Caligari as it isn't available on the internet. I'll try the other one about Veidt.

Incidentally, I re-watched "*The Red Shoes*" (Powell and Pressburger) over the weekend and, of course, it has that super elegant Viennese actor Anton Walbrook in the leading role. What a performance; the subtle and controlled use of voice and movement is just astonishing. And when the ballet company arrives at the Monte Carlo rail station he's wearing that black suit, white hat, sunglasses and cane. What style, what poise, what ju ne sais quoi!!!


----------



## Guest

Speaking of Viennese (who? me?), this has another elegant and talented Viennese actor in a leading role: Oskar Werner. This is a very good, somewhat under-rated film:






And on the subject of war films (which we discussed earlier), this one is OUTSTANDING: exceptional production values, cinematography, editing, tort direction and fine acting. It never lags for a second: here's just a taste.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Fun little film.


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1800278/

For some reason I never saw this one.
Well now we did .


----------



## erki

It has never been this way - we watch old movie every night.
*Jacques Tati Playtime*






tube has full version too 




His is my absolute favourite in comedy genre. I have all his films on DVD and I like them all. Again as visual masterpiece the "Playtime" is the best. Also the "Theme African" is one great piece of 60's jazz music as whole restaurant scene is hilarious.


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1800278/
> 
> For some reason I never saw this one.
> Well now we did .


David Suchet was fabulous as Poirot. The other day I learned that Kenneth Branagh will be directing and starring in "Death on the Nile".


----------



## Flamme

So cheesy 7/10


----------



## Biwa

Christabel said:


> Speaking of Viennese (who? me?), this has another elegant and talented Viennese actor in a leading role: Oskar Werner. This is a very good, somewhat under-rated film:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the subject of war films (which we discussed earlier), this one is OUTSTANDING: exceptional production values, cinematography, editing, tort direction and fine acting. It never lags for a second: here's just a taste.


With the endless amount of airtime given to WWII, it's surprising that they don't show minor (but interesting) films like these more. TV, at least, only shows the same War films over and over. I'm not knocking the old WWII classics, but I would imagine viewers, who are interested in War films, would like to see them, too! A few weeks ago, 1917 certainly created a lot of buzz on here and elsewhere. I haven't seen it myself, though.

Among recent War films, I enjoyed Hacksaw Ridge, Darkest Hour, and American Sniper among others. Lincoln (2012) was quite good. For a Cold War film, I got a kick out of The Death of Stalin (2017), but some people were bothered by the language. I always find it interesting how language seems to offend some people's sensibilities so much.

I watched the beginning of Decision Before Dawn (1951). It looks very promising. I will give it a good viewing later. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Guest

Biwa said:


> With the endless amount of airtime given to WWII, it's surprising that they don't show minor (but interesting) films like these more. TV, at least, only shows the same War films over and over. I'm not knocking the old WWII classics, but I would imagine viewers, who are interested in War films, would like to see them, too! A few weeks ago, 1917 certainly created a lot of buzz on here and elsewhere. I haven't seen it myself, though.
> 
> Among recent War films, I enjoyed Hacksaw Ridge, Darkest Hour, and American Sniper among others. Lincoln (2012) was quite good. For a Cold War film, I got a kick out of The Death of Stalin (2017), but some people were bothered by the language. I always find it interesting how language seems to offend some people's sensibilities so much.
> 
> I watched the beginning of Decision Before Dawn (1951). It looks very promising. I will give it a good viewing later. Thanks for sharing it!


Sorry about the foreign language subtitles on "Decision Before Dawn", but it's the only one I could see where the quality wasn't sub-standard. The film is based on actual events and Litvak got permission from the German government to film in the ruins of Germany. Oscar Werner was a remarkable actor who made comparatively few films; alcoholism finally killed him at 61 after a couple of years in total seclusion. Yet another terribly sad story of a great artist.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

One of Olivier's most underrated performances.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:


----------



## Rogerx

I was reading a book about cities, this movie came up.

Letters to Sofija (Laiškai Sofijai)

Based on a true story, the love affair between a Lithuanian genius Mikalojus Konstantinas Ciurlionis and Sofija, the woman he adored


----------



## Guest

Martin Scorsese explains the miracle of film restoration for the 3-strip Technicolor "*The Red Shoes*" of 1948:


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## Joe B

Lunchtime viewing:


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> Martin Scorsese explains the miracle of film restoration for the 3-strip Technicolor "*The Red Shoes*" of 1948:


A fascinating short video. Well, I must say that this has piqued my curiosity.
In the meantime, two very good reviewe of it (2009 and 2011) from The Guardian:
1) https://www.theguardian.com/film/2009/dec/10/the-red-shoes-film-review
2) https://www.theguardian.com/film/filmblog/2011/nov/08/my-favourite-film-red-shoes


----------



## Guest

"The Guardian"!!! LOL. Posing as bourgeois to keep you in your place!!

I'm not a novice and don't need a film review to tell me about this total masterpiece. I could have actually written one myself!!


----------



## Guest

I mentioned Oskar Werner in a previous comment. Here's a short excerpt of him with Simone Signoret in "Ship of Fools". A wonderful scene of great expressiveness and warmth and notice the way Werner uses his eyes. And his voice!! What a voice. An otherwise unappealing film, I have to say:






The soundtrack music is good, but it does 'look' right back to the earliest days of film scoring - its middle section at 1:07 - and a composer like Herbert Stothart. The density of the orchestration and the harmonies are so Stothart and it remains enigmatic what this should be so:


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

John Boorman's Zardoz starring Sean Connery & Charlotte Rampling.

First time watch of this 1973 sci-fi epic. I liked it a lot.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Great Egyptian film that is kind of hard to find but worthwhile if you can find it.


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> "The Guardian"!!! LOL. Posing as bourgeois to keep you in your place!!
> I'm not a novice and don't need a film review to tell me about this total masterpiece. *I could have actually written one myself!!*


Get a grip, old girl.

My post was not directed solely at you. Let me explain the _mechanics_ of it: the short Scorsese video you posted was fascinating and piqued my interest because a) I have never seen the film *The Red Shoes* and b) know nothing about film restoration.

Before watching this film (I'll have to order it from somewhere) I checked out some reviews and thought I'd post them as a point of interest for you for comparison to your own ideas of the film and for _other_ members on this forum who have also never seen it.

Where I _did_ have you in mind was in the second article from The Guardian (2011) *that asks readers who think they can write a better review to do so*. Here it is again, at the top of the page, just above the picture: https://www.theguardian.com/film/filmblog/2011/nov/08/my-favourite-film-red-shoes. 
So then, Enid Scroggs (Mrs), here's a chance to get out your _Mont Blanc_ fountain pen and show us what you're made of!

A final point: I didn't understand your comment _vis-à-vis_ "The Guardioan / LOL / Posing as bourgeois to keep one in one's place."


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched a little earlier:


----------



## Guest

TalkingHead said:


> Get a grip, old girl.
> 
> My post was not directed solely at you. Let me explain the _mechanics_ of it: the short Scorsese video you posted was fascinating and piqued my interest because a) I have never seen the film *The Red Shoes* and b) know nothing about film restoration.
> 
> Before watching this film (I'll have to order it from somewhere) I checked out some reviews and thought I'd post them as a point of interest for you for comparison to your own ideas of the film and for _other_ members on this forum who have also never seen it.
> 
> Where I _did_ have you in mind was in the second article from The Guardian (2011) *that asks readers who think they can write a better review to do so*. Here it is again, at the top of the page, just above the picture: https://www.theguardian.com/film/filmblog/2011/nov/08/my-favourite-film-red-shoes.
> So then, Enid Scroggs (Mrs), here's a chance to get out your _Mont Blanc_ fountain pen and show us what you're made of!
> 
> A final point: I didn't understand your comment _vis-à-vis_ "The Guardioan / LOL / Posing as bourgeois to keep one in one's place."


I'm not going to write a film review; my days of doing that are over. And a man over 60 himself does not have the right to call me an "old girl".


----------



## Rogerx

Always good re-watching


----------



## Guest

Excellent film, "Barry Lyndon".

Here's a celebrated film from 1964; Pier Paolo Pasolini's "The Gospel According to St. Matthew". The film needs restoring by Criterion or similar (and it probably has been), so the quality here isn't very good. Notice the extremely lugubrious and leaden Bach 'St. Matthew Passion':


----------



## erki

Andrew Kenneth said:


> John Boorman's Zardoz starring Sean Connery & Charlotte Rampling.
> 
> First time watch of this 1973 sci-fi epic. I liked it a lot.


YES!! really nice cult movie, with all its weirdness and spooky erotics.


----------



## Guest

Another phenomenal film is Carl Theodor Dreyer's "*The Passion of Joan of Arc*". This was made in 1928 without sound, despite the fact that a nascent sound system was operating in the USA (Vitaphone WB). This film, like many others still without sound, bridged the gap of that period, which also saw the standardization of film from the variable speeds (from 12 to 40fps) of the hand-cranked silents to the frame rate for early talkies; circa 24 frames per second. (Cinema projectors were able to stabilize the variable frame rate in the silent era!!) "*The Passion of Joan of Arc*" was made with Maria Falconetti as Joan in a first-time role as an actress. Dreyer used the montage system of editing and close-ups perfected only 3 years earlier by Serge Eisenstein. And what a phenomenal influence both Dreyer and Eistenstein had on the development of motion pictures!!


----------



## Rogerx

Christabel said:


> Excellent film, "Barry Lyndon".
> 
> Here's a celebrated film from 1964; Pier Paolo Pasolini's "The Gospel According to St. Matthew". The film needs restoring by Criterion or similar (and it probably has been), so the quality here isn't very good. Notice the extremely lugubrious and leaden Bach 'St. Matthew Passion':


I love that movie, old or not is fabulous.


----------



## Guest

Clarification:

Maria Falconetti (just one of her stage names) was a stage actress before appearing in "*Joan of Arc*", but she'd had no film experience at all before working with Dreyer on this film.


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> I'm not going to write a film review; my days of doing that are over.


Fair enough.



Christabel said:


> And a man over 60 himself does not have the right to call me an *"old girl"*.


But you can use "*old chum*", right?

Goodbye, Enid.


----------



## Guest

TalkingHead said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> But you can use "*old chum*", right?
> 
> Goodbye, Enid.


You've had more farewells than Dame Nellie Melba.


----------



## Guest

Tonight I've watched a documentary about Otto Preminger and I have been watching one of his 'noir' films, "Fallen Angel", from 1945. Here it is:






It's funny seeing Pa Kettle (Percy Kilbride) in the opening scenes!!


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> You've had more farewells than Dame Nellie Melba.


Says the one who flounces off various forums after push-back and returns each time with a new sockpuppet. :lol:
Nah, really, adieu, Enid.


----------



## Flamme

Whazz goin on in ere fellaz???








The chasm of darkness...


----------



## pianozach

We're currently getting free Showtime and Epix, so all the films (and series) they carry are free "On Demand" as well.

The list of films is long . . . and unimpressive.

Last night I discovered that there was a new Mission Impossible film (#6):

*Mission Impossible: Fallout*.

Enjoyable, in spite of starring Tom Cruise. Lots and lots of action. Many hold-your-breath moments. An unnecessarily complex triple-twist plot. A lot of references to backstory that I'm not even sure was covered in previous installments or not.

I was especially impressed by this sequel conforming to the original TV series format in spirit.


----------



## Guest

TalkingHead said:


> Says the one who flounces off various forums after push-back and returns each time with a new sockpuppet. :lol:
> Nah, really, adieu, Enid.


This is no substitute - nor ever was - for meaningful participation on any board. These are so few and far between for you.

I'm going to continue to contribute what I said about film noir and Preminger, before being rudely interrupted with trivia.


----------



## Guest

"*Fallen Angel*". Film noir. Otto Preminger. 1945

It's only 88 minutes long and typical of many in this genre of film. Good girl, bad girl (blond and v brunette); seedy bar; scams and inheritance money; crime of passion; fast getaways; shady schemes gone wrong; down and out hero needing to be protected from or by the 'good girl'; a mysterious connection upstate that draws the loose ends together; guns and violence.

There have been some very good films which adhere to this formula but "*Fallen Angel*" isn't one of them. The trouble with a lot of film noir is that, like a children's book, the story is fanciful, compressed, full of nice language, black and white characters and never needing further explanation. But this film has certain Preminger characteristics, even at this early stage of his career. Snappy direction, a 'moral' dimension to the 'rehabilitation' of the central character, taut editing and excellent chiaroscuro photography. A taste of things to come for Otto Preminger.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched at lunch time:










Ben Affleck's first outing as both director and actor on a film. He also co-wrote the script.

On another note, I learned today Brian Dennehy passed away yesterday:

*Hollywood Remembers Brian Dennehy And His "Larger Than Life" Roles*

Mr. Dennehy was a very gracious guy. The first time I meet him is etched in my mind (he lived in the town adjacent to mine).

My wife and I went in for lunch at a local cafe. We walked in and as I was taking off my jacket, I saw Brian who was talking to the owner. He looked at me and I said hi, like I was his friend. I was surprised he was there and my "hello" came across as if I knew him. He gave me a look like "Who the hell are you", and I dropped my eyes and head in embarrassment. I felt like an idiot.

We ate our lunch while he and the owner chatted away, no one else in that part of the cafe. My wife went to use the lady's room, and as I sat alone, Mr. Dennehy finished his conversation and headed for the door. He grabbed the door nob and began opening the door but then paused. He turned around, walked right up to me, and said "How's it doing?"

I didn't answer instantly, still feeling awkward from earlier, so he repeated himself. "I said, how's it going?"
I said very well and apologized for my earlier familiarity. He smiled, knowing I was a fan, and we exchanged a few pleasantries before he left.

My wife and I stopped for lunch at the same place in mid-March, and we sat at the table next to he and his wife. This time, we only exchanged smiles. RIP Brian.


----------



## Guest

I've just opened a book I had forgotten about; "*Dark City: The Lost World of Film Noir*" by Eddie Muller. There's a few paragraphs in there about Preminger's "*Fallen Ange*l".

"But Stella ended up murdered. There was no shortage of suspects; they worshipped daily at her formica altar, sipping coffee and dreaming of how they might sample the delights within that snug uniform (she worked in a cafe). Stella was just one of many women in _Dark City_ sacrificed on the slab of a man's thwarted desire"..... "Although the times dictated fables in which the renegade double-X chromosome must be vanquished before the fade-out, film noir allowed women to savor for themselves the pungent, acrid nectar of unleashed power and violence" (p.87).

The book is verbose and loaded with purple prose and feminist ideology, but amid all that its language is the hard-core argot of the dark streets..


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Charming film.Just released on Blu Ray too !


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Christabel said:


> Excellent film, "Barry Lyndon".
> 
> Here's a celebrated film from 1964; Pier Paolo Pasolini's "The Gospel According to St. Matthew". The film needs restoring by Criterion or similar (and it probably has been), so the quality here isn't very good. Notice the extremely lugubrious and leaden Bach 'St. Matthew Passion':


The Missa Luba is very memorable on the soundtrack.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight, remembering Brian Dennehy:


----------



## Guest

Dulova Harps On said:


> Charming film.Just released on Blu Ray too !
> View attachment 133948


I've never heard of this film before and will check it out!!


----------



## Rogerx

We even made popcorn :lol:


----------



## Red Terror

One of the best horror films ever made. Highly recommended.


----------



## KenOC

Joe B said:


> Re-watched tonight, remembering Brian Dennehy:


Remembering Dennehy here for his role in Disney's Never Cry Wolf (1983), a fine movie. The scene where Dennehy gives the controls to his airplane's passenger while he "steps outside" to fix some fault or other is fantastic.


----------



## erki

*The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (film)*
I enjoy the film however some critics find it lame, not funny and what-not. If you know the book(specially before watching the film) it adds another gem to your Adams collection along with you towel and "Think Deep" T-shirt. Although some of the humour structure is missing in film you can always fill in with the books.


----------



## Flamme

Scary and funny, possible only in 80s...Also starring the infamous ''Herbert West''!8/10


----------



## visionquest1972

The Descent. A very stupid movie. I don't recommend it.


----------



## Flamme

The vhorror? I liked it...It was not ''perfect'' but nothing is...


----------



## visionquest1972

Flamme said:


> The vhorror? I liked it...It was not ''perfect'' but nothing is...


It wasn't bad I guess. It was just too slow and I got bored.


----------



## Flamme

In a world where good horror genre is a ''dying breed'' this 1 was De(s)cent...


----------



## senza sordino

The past five nights:

The Debt (2010) Mostly set in the 1960s in East Berlin. At first I couldn't figure out what was going on, and then it became an okay film about tracking down a Nazi War Criminal. But two thirds of the way through there is a really good plot twist that suddenly made the film really interesting.

A Good Year (2006) Ridley Scott's attempt at a Rom-Com. It was totally predictable and yet watchable. I would have liked to have seen more gratuitous eye candy photography of the southern French landscape.

Badlands (1973) Really good. There is a lot of killing but it doesn't seem a particularly violent movie, violent person but not a violent movie.

Black Swan (2010) This was okay. I wanted to have more sympathy for the lead character. It's ultimately a film about mental health yet it's filmed like a horror show.

Michael Collins (1996) I wanted to like this more than I actually did.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier this afternoon:










Good story and great chemistry between Dennehy and Woods.


----------



## Biwa

Churchill (2017)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Was in a technicolor musical mood. And this fitted the bill nicely. You're Lucky is a lovely song and the closing number 
Buckle Down Winsocki is a lot of rousing fun!

View attachment 134011


----------



## Guest

Dulova Harps On said:


> Charming film.Just released on Blu Ray too !
> View attachment 133948


Alexander Mackendrik, Director and Co-Writer. I very much appreciate this director ("*The Sweet Smell of Success"). Haven't been able to find it online at Dailymotion or Vimeo, unfortunately. It has an American title, "*High and Dry*", for some strange reason. *A terrific film noir.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier:


----------



## Biwa

Silverado (1985)


----------



## Joe B

Biwa said:


> View attachment 134016
> 
> 
> Silverado (1985)


Silverado and The Return of the Man from Snowy River are on tomorrow's watch list.


----------



## Rogerx

I see what we discussed earlier quit clear now .


----------



## Biwa

Joe B said:


> Silverado and *The Return of the Man from Snowy River* are on tomorrow's watch list.


Sounds good. I forgot about that one.

I might watch Never Cry Wolf again.


----------



## Flamme

Joe B said:


> Earlier:


One of the first VHSs I ever recorded...I found such thrill in it as a boy...Maybe because of all the illusion and mind tricks it played on me...Watched it recently, all parts, and its still pretty decent, not so much like b4 but still...


----------



## erki

*THX 1138* 1971 classic. I saw it on first on Finnish TV in early 1970's. I find it one of the best of the future after plot scripts.


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Christabel said:


> Alexander Mackendrik, Director and Co-Writer. I very much appreciate this director ("*The Sweet Smell of Success"). Haven't been able to find it online at Dailymotion or Vimeo, unfortunately. It has an American title, "*High and Dry*", for some strange reason. *A terrific film noir.


You should also check out his film Whiskey Galore which has also just been released on Blu ray.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched after brunch:


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Classic John Hughes film.


----------



## Biwa

A River Runs Through It (1992)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Last night:


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:










Steven Segals film debut. With Andrew Davis directing and using many of his Chicago regular go to actors, this is arguably the best movie Segal ever made. Escapist fun.


----------



## Biwa

Joe B said:


> Re-watched tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven Segals film debut. With Andrew Davis directing and using many of his Chicago regular go to actors, this is arguably the best movie Segal ever made. Escapist fun.


I used to like Seagal. He sure moved well back in the 1990s.  The last film that did anything for me was Fire Down Below (1997), which was helped by a decent cast including Kris Kristofferson, Stephen Lang, and Harry Dean Stanton. Last week I saw On Deadly Ground (1994) which was saved again by the supporting cast, especially a particularly mean and nasty Michael Caine.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

erki said:


> *THX 1138* 1971 classic. I saw it on first on Finnish TV in early 1970's. I find it one of the best of the future after plot scripts.


Wild. Had not even heard of this film.


----------



## Biwa

Gray Lady Down (1978)


----------



## Rogerx

So touching, must see.


----------



## Guest

Please tell how you embed those film posters on this board!!


----------



## Rogerx

Christabel said:


> Please tell how you embed those film posters on this board!!


I use post image.
Make a account and you can upload almost anything.
When uploaded it then use_ Hotlink for forums._


----------



## senza sordino

Christabel said:


> Please tell how you embed those film posters on this board!!


Posting pictures

I use post image, but I don't have an account with post image.


----------



## Biwa

Mary Shelley (2017)


----------



## Guest

Thanks. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> View attachment 134099
> 
> 
> Mary Shelley (2017)


Douglas Booth....... 
Is this streaming or DVD?


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Douglas Booth.......
> Is this streaming or DVD?


I watched it on my satellite TV Movie channel. It's also available on Bluray and maybe amazon prime... https://www.amazon.com/Mary-Shelley-Blu-ray-Elle-Fanning/dp/B07DK41DTW


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Douglas Booth.......
> Is this streaming or DVD?


There is also another film based on Mary Shelley, called Haunted Summer (1988). It's also an enchanting film. It doesn't star Douglas Booth, though.


----------



## Flamme

What was the last film you watched?
There is beautiful old mansion in this FRENCH movie, very classy interior and exterior..


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Douglas Booth.......
> Is this streaming or DVD?


If you're a fan of Douglas Booth, there is always this little gem.  LOL!!! :lol:
Actually, if it were a normal take on Jane Austen's book, it might have been a gem of a film. 
Anyway, it's not that bad from an 'campy' entertainment point of view.

Pride and Prejudice and Zombies (2016)









Slay with pride
Kill with prejudice :devil:


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> If you're a fan of Douglas Booth, there is always this little gem.  LOL!!! :lol:
> Actually, if it were a normal take on Jane Austen's book, it might have been a gem of a film.
> Anyway, it's not that bad from an 'campy' entertainment point of view.
> 
> Pride and Prejudice and Zombies (2016)
> 
> View attachment 134113
> 
> 
> Slay with pride
> Kill with prejudice :devil:


I am far behind, I even found a movie with Booth and Redmayne ( S.F) 
I am still thinking.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched earlier:










Another good story put to film by Ron Howard. For a 'western', it gets pretty scary at times.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

From the ridiculous (though it looks wonderful in Technicolor and it's a lot of fun):









To the sublime:

Antigone (1961) Irene Papas is magnificent in this.


----------



## Biwa

The Fabulous Baker Boys (1989)


----------



## Biwa

Hostiles (2017)


----------



## Caesura

Hugo (2011)

Has really stunning visuals and I liked the plot too. Also based off the book _The Invention of Hugo Cabret_ which I might want to read soon.


----------



## erki

Caesura said:


> Hugo (2011) based off the book _The Invention of Hugo Cabret_ which I might want to read soon.


We read this book together with my son few years ago when it came out in our language but never got to watch the movie. It is time to rectify.


----------



## Flamme

Ferry good...9/10


----------



## Joe B

Flamme said:


> Ferry good...9/10


"I know things about people."


----------



## Flamme

IKR, they dont make them like that anymore, as solid as steel...I like how well done and thought were movies from 90s, 80s...Malkovich is excellent as a mad villain...Im surprised he wasnt offered the role of JOKER at least once...


----------



## Biwa

Flamme said:


> IKR, they dont make them like that anymore, as solid as steel...I like how well done and thought were movies from 90s, 80s...Malkovich is excellent as a mad villain...Im surprised he wasnt offered the role of JOKER at least once...


Well, we did get John "Mitch Leary" Malkovich in Con Air.


----------



## Biwa

Jaws (1975)


----------



## Joe B

Ensemble cast, great script by the Kasdan's, and incredible score by Bruce Broughton.


----------



## Rogerx

Just before 9/11 and that day.......


----------



## Guest

Biwa said:


> View attachment 134177
> 
> 
> The Fabulous Baker Boys (1989)


This is an excellent film; I really like Jeff Bridges and Michelle Pfeiffer.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

Wreck-it Ralph. I'm on lockdown with kids, including a kindergartener.


----------



## Biwa

Christabel said:


> This is an excellent film; I really like Jeff Bridges and Michelle Pfeiffer.


Yeah, I also got a kick out of seeing the 2 Bridges brothers work together. I haven't seen Beau much since this movie, though. I guess he does a lot on TV. Both Jeff and Michelle have aged well. She was great in The Family (2013), which is good fun. (Too bad De Niro's gone off the deep end these days. )


----------



## Biwa

U-571 (2000)

Yet another submarine movie.  I enjoyed it and reading about all the controversy its release caused all the way to the top! Anyway, hats off to Poland. Good job with the enigma machine! :tiphat:


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Just watched this.


----------



## Joe B

An incredible ensemble cast, and another great score by Bruce Broughton.


----------



## Rogerx

Beautiful made .


----------



## Biwa

The Bridge on the River Kwai (1957)


----------



## Joe B

Just had to watch one after the other:


----------



## perempe

Don't Torture a Duckling (1972)









****
glad Fulci didn't make only zombie movies.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Dulova Harps On said:


>


That's a fantastic one.....


----------



## Rogerx

Kind of documentary about teachers, won it with a crossword.
By the way, nothing doggy, just old and new school teaching clash.


----------



## Guest

"*As Good as it Gets*". Absolutely terrific, with three actors (Nicholson, Hunt, Kinnear) absolutely at the top of their game, a great director (James L. Brooks) who also Produced and wrote the screenplay. Every moment of the film is engaging and funny. Highly recommended: (and what Nicholson did with that dog and the garbage disposal I'd love to do myself with all dogs!).


----------



## Biwa

Jason and the Argonauts (1963)


----------



## Guest

Bernard Herrmann the composer of the score for "Jason and the Argonauts" (1963). I'm sure an example of a score being better than the film itself. This often happened with film music.


----------



## Biwa

Christabel said:


> Bernard Herrmann the composer of the score for "Jason and the Argonauts" (1963). I'm sure an example of a score being better than the film itself. This often happened with film music.


Oh I don't know. This film has aged pretty well. Ray Harryhausen's stop-motion animation is still a wonder to behold. The story and dialogue might not be the most inspired, but they are more than adequate. It's interesting to compare the actors' more natural physique back then to today's action heroes who are all pumped up with muscles (and lord knows what else) in order to appear strong.


----------



## Biwa

Hour of the Gun (1967)

Yep, watching this again.


----------



## Joe B

Biwa said:


> View attachment 134434
> 
> 
> Jason and the Argonauts (1963)


I have one shelf in one of my cabinets loaded with Harryhausen's movies. His stop motion worked great for giving a dreamy, nightmarish quality to the animated characters. The skeleton scene with the children of the Hydra is classic.

This also set the stage for Nick Parks, who was the next artist to run with this technology, winning four academy awards and being nominated six times. The more recent outing of Laika's "Kubo and the Two Strings" has taken stop motion to a level I never thought it could go. The opening scene with the giant wave is amazing. Unlike most CGI effects (excluding "performance capture" which translates beautifully to the screen), I don't tire of watching stop motion.

This scene from Nick Park's "The Wrong Trousers" was shown the night he won the academy award for this film. This is genius at work.....pure, childish, hilarious fun!






And I post the opeing scene from "Kubo and the Two Strings" for anyone who has never seen it. Amazing to me (but then again, I teach 5th and 6th graders, and my colleague, who teaches them writing, says I'm the biggest 6th grader he's ever met):


----------



## Guest

Biwa said:


> Oh I don't know. This film has aged pretty well. Ray Harryhausen's stop-motion animation is still a wonder to behold. The story and dialogue might not be the most inspired, but they are more than adequate. It's interesting to compare the actors' more natural physique back then to today's action heroes who are all pumped up with muscles (and lord knows what else) in order to appear strong.


Good point about the physiques. Ray Harryhausen; I do very well remember that name!


----------



## Biwa

Christabel said:


> Good point about the physiques. Ray Harryhausen; I do very well remember that name!


And Bernard Herrmann; I remember that name very well, too! Yes, Fantastic soundtrack!


----------



## Biwa

Joe B said:


> I have one shelf in one of my cabinets loaded with Harryhausen's movies. His stop motion worked great for giving a dreamy, nightmarish quality to the animated characters. The skeleton scene with the children of the Hydra is classic.
> 
> This also set the stage for Nick Parks, who was the next artist to run with this technology, winning four academy awards and being nominated six times. The more recent outing of Laika's "Kubo and the Two Strings" has taken stop motion to a level I never thought it could go. The opening scene with the giant wave is amazing. Unlike most CGI effects (excluding "performance capture" which translates beautifully to the screen), I don't tire of watching stop motion.
> 
> This scene from Nick Park's "The Wrong Trousers" was shown the night he won the academy award for this film. This is genius at work.....pure, childish, hilarious fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I post the opeing scene from "Kubo and the Two Strings" for anyone who has never seen it. Amazing to me (but then again, I teach 5th and 6th graders, and my colleague, who teaches them writing, says I'm the biggest 6th grader he's ever met):


Yes, the skeleton scene is one of his best. I can just imagine him as a 13 year old sitting in a theater and watching King Kong for the first time. What an experience that must have been back then. The other day I watched another classic by Harryhausen.

20 Million Miles to Earth (1957)









I had the pleasure of seeing "Kubo and the Two Strings" a couple of years ago. Wonderful story and amazing stop-motion animation!


----------



## Joe B

Some escapist fun this afternoon:


----------



## Biwa

Joe B said:


> Some escapist fun this afternoon:


With 4 movie versions, this story has certainly proven to be popular. I don't remember seeing the 1993 version (I probably did, and conveniently forgot ). But along with the original 1956 film, I really liked the 1978 version with Donald Sutherland and Brooke Adams. Of course Leonard Nimoy was delightfully creepy. Even though Nimoy will always be associated with Spock, I always enjoyed seeing him in other films and TV programs. "In Search of..." was a lot of fun and that theme song!!


----------



## Rogerx

Three Identical Strangers ( fascinating watching, see text)

Three Identical Strangers is a 2018 documentary film directed by Tim Wardle and starring Edward Galland, David Kellman, and Robert Shafran. It examines a set of American identical triplets, born in 1961 and adopted as six-month-old infants by separate families, unaware that each child had brothers. The separations were done as part of an undisclosed scientific "nature versus nurture" twin study, to track the development of genetically identical siblings raised in differing circumstances. Combining archival footage, re-enacted scenes, and present-day interviews, the documentary reveals how the brothers discovered one another at age 19 and thereafter sought to understand the circumstances of their separation.[3][4]

The film premiered at the 2018 Sundance Film Festival,[5] where it won the U.S. Documentary Special Jury Award for Storytelling.[6] The film was a nominee in the Best Documentary category at the 72nd British Academy Film Awards. It was also on the shortlist of 15 films considered for the Academy Award for Best Documentary Feature, out of 166 candidates.[7]


----------



## Biwa

The Alamo (1960)


----------



## Biwa

Racing with the Moon (1984)


----------



## Guest

_Andrey Rublev_ (1969)

Did I need to see this epic? Allegedly.
Do I need to see it again?

Only once I've digested Wikipedia's plot summary and learned to recognise some of Russia's finest acting talent from the 60s. And then the answer is still, "No."

File in the box marked 'oddities' (and not where it is claimed it belongs, 'greatest'.)


----------



## erki

MacLeod said:


> _Andrey Rublev_ (1966)
> File in the box marked 'oddities' (and not where it is claimed it belongs, 'greatest'.)


It has the same quality as Eisenstein has to the film history(or many more who influenced the film making in certain way) - it is not entertaining but important nevertheless. I wonder how to you digest Tarkovsky's other films?


----------



## Guest

erki said:


> It has the same quality as Eisenstein has to the film history(or many more who influenced the film making in certain way) - it is not entertaining but important nevertheless. I wonder how to you digest Tarkovsky's other films?


It's an interesting dilemma for those who consume cinema as 'entertainment' - how to deal with a cinematic 'artefact' that has something to say in the same way much other 'meaningful' art has, and which takes a form that isn't as 'digestible' as more mainstream products.

I've only seen 'Stalker' and the similarities of style are noticeable. For example, men (not women, notice) having meaningful conversations about life and the meaning of life in rundown, decrepit, ruined environments. Long slow takes of textures - running water, light, wood, stone etc.

As for the notion of film history, I agree that some films should be seen if one wishes to gain a complete picture of the way cinema has been used and evolved over the last 120 years. Eisenstein falls into the same category. His experimentation makes for messy, melodramatic, corny cinema, as well as striking, angry, sad, dramatic. I've recently watched _Strike _and _October,_ both valuable experiences, but neither would shift any of my current top 10 or 20.


----------



## erki

To be honest I did not like Rubljov when it came out either. The scenes with horrendous violence haunt me still. Although I like Stalker a lot and even more now than 40 years ago.
But then what is "the greatest" movie? I have not gone through every page of this tread(maybe 100) and found some gems I did not know about or had forgotten. Often I wonder why people even watch some of these movies mentioned let alone liking these.
For instance now when I do not find Chaplin funny any longer(I used to laugh 'til I got cramps in my guts when I was under 10) I find his films boring not to say silly.



> His experimentation makes for messy, melodramatic, corny cinema, as well as striking, angry, sad, dramatic.


That is so true. Moreover his choppy(bad script, unconnected scenes) style influenced many authors specially in Soviet so many years to follow.


----------



## pianozach

Biwa said:


> View attachment 134492
> 
> 
> Racing with the Moon (1984)


". . . before _*the*_ went off to war . . . "


----------



## Biwa

pianozach said:


> ". . . before _*the*_ went off to war . . . "


A Freudian slip? :angel: :lol:


----------



## Biwa

Rebel in the Rye (2017)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Charming gem of a movie.Really loved this one!

My favorite piece of dialog was this:

Miss Fortune: It's lonely at night, isn't it? You're so young.

George-Anne Carleton: Yes.

Miss Fortune: I don't like to see night come. Do you?

George-Anne Carleton: Why, I don't think I ever noticed.

Miss Fortune: When you're old, night comes too soon, always.


----------



## Flamme

Totally epic...I ghave an arm and leg 4 this movie but it was worthy...I sometimes feel like Jack, being slaughtered by the Beast of liufe, just when he was about 2 score, sometimes like David, cursed by a baestly passion with no way out...This movie terrifeid me as a kid and stilll does...A greatly done seen in a pub always stayxs with me...



 Very feew movies like this which successfuly mixes comedy and tragedy...If any1 knows another good 1 I am open 2 sufggestions...10/10


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Death Proof (Tarantino)


----------



## Vronsky

American Gangster (2007)

Directed by: Ridley Scott
Starring: Denzel Washington, Russell Crowe, Chiwetel Ejiofor


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Planet Terror - Rodriguez


----------



## Templeton

Vronsky said:


> American Gangster (2007)
> 
> Directed by: Ridley Scott
> Starring: Denzel Washington, Russell Crowe, Chiwetel Ejiofor


Really good film and a great performance from Denzel.


----------



## Guest

Flamme said:


> This movie terrifeid me as a kid and stilll does...


Er, I'm not surprised. Dare I ask why you were watching it as a kid? It gave me the heebie jeebies when I watched it as an adult, on first release!


----------



## Dulova Harps On

I'm a huge fan of the director Joseph Losey (Accident (1967) is one of my all time favorite films). 
I also love The Servant, The Go-Between and The Boy With Green Hair amongst others. 
But i had always neglected Don Giovanni because i didn't really care for Opera. 
Now that i finally have developed an interest in Opera (see my thread in the Opera forum) i decided to take the plunge with this film as it is the opera i'm currently indulging in.

Glad i did because it's a magnificent production.


----------



## Joe B

After a week of trying to process the major headlines here in the US (and the subsequent stress), we needed some escapist fun and a few laughs:


----------



## Joe B

More escapist fun tonight with an early Ron Howard movie:


----------



## Rogerx

Originally a two part series, watched in once .


----------



## Biwa

Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World (2003)


----------



## Flamme

Everything cool about the 80s rolled in 1, 8/10


----------



## Biwa

Mary Magdalene (2018)


----------



## Guest

This weekend:

"*Howards End*". Absolutely dreadful. Tried my best but was overwhelmed by wooden acting, the extremely annoying Emma Thompson and Helena Bonham Carter. Anthony Hopkins was the same as he always is. For a minute we saw Simon Callow talking about Beethoven and I thought, "oh, please god, not this high camp bore again: didn't he die off in "Four Weddings and a Funeral"!! At least we were spared that buffoon Hugh Grant!! But I liked the music of Percy Grainger during the end credits of "Howards End" aka "The Bitter End".


----------



## pianozach

Biwa said:


> A Freudian slip? :angel: :lol:


Nah, I just type too fast sometimes.

I noticed I left out a letter, but it was too late. On this blog one may not edit a post past a certain amount of time.


----------



## pianozach

We had ourselves a little double feature yesterday.

We started off with *Along Came a Spider* (2001), a neo noir psychological thriller.

As with any film of this type, there is a 3rd act twist, which neither of us saw coming, which was quite nice. Looking up the film, which I don't remember hearing of before, it turns out it's a sequel. It was a well-done stand-alone piece, though.


----------



## pianozach

Later we watched the live action remake of the musical *Beauty and the Beast* (2017), with Emma Watson as Belle.

Disney rarely disappoints, and this was no exception. A touching retelling of their bastardized original telling.

Although I thought the Beast was far better looking as the Beast than he was as the handsome prince . . . .


----------



## Biwa

pianozach said:


> Nah, I just type too fast sometimes.
> 
> I noticed I left out a letter, but it was too late. On this blog one may not edit a post past a certain amount of time.


I was referring to the writer of the text on the film poster. I assumed you were, too. :tiphat:

Anyway, it was funny.


----------



## Vronsky

The Hobbit Trilogy (2012-2014)

Directed by: Peter Jackson
Starring: Ian McKellen, Martin Freeman & Richard Armitage


----------



## senza sordino

Movies I've watched in the past week:

The Eagle has Landed (1976) Terrible, even its good cast couldn't save this.

Eat, Prey, Love (2010) Irritating at times. I watched it because I wanted to find out what the fuss was all about. Why does Oprah gush over this book? I have no idea.

Sully (2016) I enjoyed this a lot, very emotional and entertaining. This world needs more heroes, real life heroes.

Moneyball (2011) I don't watch television sports, so I found this movie quite intriguing as it depicts the back scenes to the sports world, all the money and all the stats. It's a world I knew nothing about. It's based on a true story, and since I didn't know the true life story I found this very entertaining and at times suspenseful because I didn't know what was going to happen.

The Glenn Miller Story (1954) Not bad, but with some clunky acting at times. And cameos by Louis Armstrong and Gene Crupa _et al._ Lot's of nice music throughout.

The Imitation Game (2014) Very good. But I didn't find the couple of brief scenes generated by computer graphics of bombed out London and the German airplanes flying over London convincing. That didn't work for me, but your millage may vary. I have in my head, grainy black and white images of bombed out London. The movie had some B&W film of Winston Churchill at the end of the movie, why couldn't they use it throughout? To me that would be more real, because it was real.

Waiting for Guffman (1996) Hysterical.


----------



## Joe B

Haven't watched this for at least 10 years. I'd forgotten how wonderful it was:


----------



## pianozach

senza sordino said:


> Sully (2016) I enjoyed this a lot, very emotional and entertaining. This world needs more heroes, real life heroes.


I seem to remember that there was a bit of controversy regarding its fictionalized portrayal of the National Transportation Safety Board (NTSB) as "prosecutorial and closed-minded."

They weren't, of course, but the film didn't really have any drama other than the landing on the Hudson. Just not enough suspense.


----------



## senza sordino

pianozach said:


> I seem to remember that there was a bit of controversy regarding its fictionalized portrayal of the National Transportation Safety Board (NTSB) as "prosecutorial and closed-minded."
> 
> They weren't, of course, but the film didn't really have any drama other than the landing on the Hudson. Just not enough suspense.


Yes, that's right. The film does depict the NSTB poorly, when there is no evidence they were prosecutorial and close minded. But that's the movies for you. The last line in the film is quite funny: when asked if they would have done anything differently, the co-pilot, Jeff Skiles, replies "Yes, we would have done this in July"


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Last night:

8/10 Papas great as usual. Intense film.









Today:

8/10 Great little film. Fine ensemble cast and performances all great.










6/10 Some charming moments but overall was disappointed in this.


----------



## Guest

"*Love Me Tonight*", made in 1932 and Produced, Directed and edited by Rouben Mamoulian. Here's its very famous, influential opening sequence: sound film was 5 years old when this film was made. Can you see how it influenced Hitchcock with that camera moving in through the window?






And here's an entry about Rouben Mamoulian:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rouben_Mamoulian

My interest in "*Love Me Tonight*" is as a film historian because it's rather cheesy these days. Mamoulian was a wonderful director and he directed the very first productions on Broadway of "Porgy and Bess" and "Oklahoma". He knew and worked with the Gershwin brothers as well as, of course, Rodgers and Hammerstein. Mamoulian made "Queen Christina" with Greta Garbo and the first version of "Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde", starring Fredrich March, in 1931. A very good film it is too, with very good process photography for the transition of Jekyll to Hyde: it would have terrified audiences of the time!!






In the 1970s I worked in television and had the opportunity to meet Rouben Mamoulian, who had come to Australia for a film festival retrospective. He was in the next office to me, about 5 or 6 metres away. A friend came into me and said, "Rouben Mamoulian is in with Brian; come in and meet him". I said, "_it's OK thanks; I haven't heard of him_"!!! Some few years later I realized who it was I'd refused to go and meet!!! One of the worst decisions of my life.


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> Haven't watched this for at least 10 years. I'd forgotten how wonderful it was:


It was either this one , alas I lost so it became:


----------



## Biwa

The Aviator's Wife (1981)


----------



## Flamme

A typcial hollywood or netflix blockbuster, but there is some cool action 8/10


----------



## Vronsky

Black Mass (2015)

Directed by: Scott Cooper
Starring: Johnny Depp, Joel Edgerton & Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## Bulldog

Flamme said:


> A typcial hollywood or netflix blockbuster, but there is some cool action 8/10


I watched it last night. It's an action-packed movie as it should be. Just enough personal stuff to add to my enjoyment.


----------



## Biwa

Will Penny (1967)


----------



## Joe B

After discussing stop motion the other day, it seemed appropriate:


----------



## Biwa

The Best of Enemies (2019)


----------



## Flamme

Bulldog said:


> I watched it last night. It's an action-packed movie as it should be. Just enough personal stuff to add to my enjoyment.


The strange thing is that 1 movie with the same name and similar topic already exist and its from 2015!!! Pretty big acting cast...


----------



## Guest

On Monday night I watched "The Sting". I'd never seen the film before and it appears to have been restored to its former glory. Very enjoyable and very well made film, but I did lose the thread at certain points and wasn't sure what was going on.


----------



## Bwv 1080

Rewatching Avatar - the Last Airbender (nick series, not the movie) with the Kids. Would put it up there with LOTR or Star Wars for a kid-appropriate fantasy story (although my kids arent kids anymore)


----------



## Biwa

Hidden Figures (2016)

Caught another one with Taraji P. Henson & friends at breakfast this morning.


----------



## Joe B

This brought me way back:


----------



## Rogerx

Fantastic acting, recommendable.


----------



## Biwa

Life (2015)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Always in the mood for Ozu


----------



## Rogerx

Brokeback Mountain" is a short story by American author Annie Proulx.

Even if you don't like the story, the views in the mountains are absolutely stunning.


----------



## Flamme

I watched this movie as a kid and it stayed engraved in my memory cuz of heebejeebbies it gave me, the feeling vof sickness and disgust...But I forgot the name! Now I found it and I bursted, pun intended of luck, because it still gives me creeps after all these years! Oh 80s times when even a TV movie was better quality and wit than todayxs blockbusters...Im not usually a fan of remakes but this 1 I would like 2 c re-done with bigger budget and effects...! The perfect mixture between dread and hilarious in ways only 80s could...10/10


----------



## pianozach

We watched *Stripes* last night. I'd never seen it before. Bill Murray, Harold Ramis, John Candy.

I've always heard it's a pretty funny film, and even today it seems to get high marks from critics.

I'll just say that it probably hasn't aged well.


----------



## Joe B

pianozach said:


> We watched *Stripes* last night. I'd never seen it before. Bill Murray, Harold Ramis, John Candy.
> 
> I've always heard it's a pretty funny film, and even today it seems to get high marks from critics.
> 
> I'll just say that it probably hasn't aged well.


Probably better know now for some of the take away lines....."Convicted? No! Never convicted!"


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Wonderful film. Totally unique. I just adore it.


----------



## Biwa

Vera Cruz (1954)


----------



## pianozach

Biwa said:


> View attachment 135005
> 
> 
> Vera Cruz (1954)


Ooooo.

Diggin' those green pants.


----------



## Rogerx

This is your death.
Just now I realize where I saw that face for the first time, some series about Las Vegas?


----------



## Biwa

pianozach said:


> Ooooo.
> 
> Diggin' those green pants.


Beauties, eh! Even the posters were in Technicolor.


----------



## Biwa

Clear and Present Danger (1994)


----------



## perempe

*Marriage Italian Style (1964)*


----------



## Biwa

Earth vs. the Flying Saucers (1956)


----------



## Rogerx

In black and white


----------



## JAS

I just got The Rise of Skywalker, the "final" entry in the main storyline, on DVD, so I watched the last three films. I was not expecting much of the Rise of Skywalker, and it was indeed quite a mess, but still not as truly awful as the prequel three that Lucas himself did. The Rise of SKywalker had the feeling to me of a lot of people wanting to put their own little bit in, and no one with the authority or vision to say no. (It also felt like a storyline invented to tie up a lot of impossible loose ends, with enough big action sequences to hope that no one noticed how poor it all was.)


----------



## Rogerx

J'Accuse (An Officer And A Spy)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J'Accuse…!
4/5 stars


----------



## Biwa

One Million Years B.C. (1966)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Rita Macedo is great in this as Andara.


----------



## ldiat

SALT Angelina Jolie :kiss: stars in this film. thriller about spies and traitors. 4 1/2 outa 5. (just like a Jason Bourne flick)


----------



## Rogerx

Der Untergang

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0363163/

As we remember the end from the FFFFF Nazi regime today.
All war films on telly


----------



## Varick

Christabel said:


> This weekend:
> 
> "*Howards End*". Absolutely dreadful. Tried my best but was overwhelmed by wooden acting, the extremely annoying Emma Thompson and Helena Bonham Carter. Anthony Hopkins was the same as he always is. For a minute we saw Simon Callow talking about Beethoven and I thought, "oh, please god, not this high camp bore again: didn't he die off in "Four Weddings and a Funeral"!! At least we were spared that buffoon Hugh Grant!! But I liked the music of Percy Grainger during the end credits of "Howards End" aka "The Bitter End".


So.... you liked it?

V


----------



## Varick

Joe B said:


> Haven't watched this for at least 10 years. I'd forgotten how wonderful it was:


I was touring the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields here in the US when this movie came out. We were either in Florida or Arizona (can't remember) and a bunch of us from the orchestra went to see this on a rare night off. Fond memories. Not really of the movie (none of us really liked it), but of my old touring days. I always think of those touring days whenever I see or hear this movie mentioned.

V


----------



## Varick

Biwa said:


> View attachment 134805
> 
> 
> The Best of Enemies (2019)


How was this? I'm willing to see anything with Sam Rockwell, whom I think is one of the most underrated actors of our time. I look at that guy and I just can't help but smile, even laugh a little.

V


----------



## Biwa

Varick said:


> How was this? I'm willing to see anything with Sam Rockwell, whom I think is one of the most underrated actors of our time. I look at that guy and I just can't help but smile, even laugh a little.
> 
> V


Yeah, I like Rockwell a lot, too. Both he and Henson give fine performances in this one. His character here has a lot in common Dixon in Three Billboards. If you liked him in that one, you probably be OK with this one, too. As for the story, it's a typical Hollywood take on racial issues, similar to Green Book, Hidden Figures, The Help, etc... It's a fairly gentle, almost feel good film, especially considering it's about the KKK and school integration in North Carolina in 1971. Worth a watch if the topic interests you.


----------



## Art Rock

The dark knight (on TV). Still awesome.


----------



## mrdoc

I have just watched a fantastic film "A late quartet" about the Fugue String Quartet and based around Beethoven's Op 131 it is the 2nd time that I have seen it but this time it brought tears to my eyes have any of you seen it if not I suggest that you search it out and watch, you will not be disappointed...what a master piece that shows the intimacy of a quartet and the effect that music has.


----------



## Biwa

Art Rock said:


> The dark knight (on TV). Still awesome.


The first half of this movie is awesome. I'll watch that much again if it's on TV. Nolan's trio of Batman films certainly was more satisfying than the ones made in the 80s and 90s although I did enjoy Jim Carrey's Riddler. He was the only one to live up to the wonderful camp of the 1960s TV series.


----------



## Score reader

Re-watched last night, as the missus had never seen it before.


----------



## Flamme

Gut wrenching. 9/10


----------



## senza sordino

Fargo (1996) Fantastic. I had seen it before many years ago, but I had forgotten just how good it was. Disturbing characters, a disturbing plot and made into a fantastic movie.

Bonfire of the Vanities (1990) Possibly the worst movie I've ever seen, what a disaster. I continued to watch it until the end, because 1) I have nothing else to do in the evenings 2) I wanted to find out just how bad it could be. If it was meant to be a dark comedy, it was neither dark nor funny. A good cast couldn't save this monstrosity of a film.

Lawrence of Arabia (1962) Brilliant, every scene is a piece of art. I saw the restored version on my HD TV, the first time I've seen it like this. I had to watch something as good as this to erase the memory of the previous movie I watched.

Airplane! (1980) Hysterical. I've seen it before, but years ago. I had forgotten just how many jokes there were in this, a joke every ten seconds.

Inherit the Wind (1960) Very good. I enjoyed watching this.


----------



## Joe B

^^^^^

"Ever watch gladiator movies, Billy?"


----------



## senza sordino

Joe B said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> "Ever watch gladiator movies, Billy?"


"Ever been in a Turkish prison?"


----------



## Biwa

The 3 Worlds of Gulliver (1960)


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> Fargo (1996) Fantastic. I had seen it before many years ago, but I had forgotten just how good it was. Disturbing characters, a disturbing plot and made into a fantastic movie.
> 
> Bonfire of the Vanities (1990) Possibly the worst movie I've ever seen, what a disaster. I continued to watch it until the end, because 1) I have nothing else to do in the evenings 2) I wanted to find out just how bad it could be. If it was meant to be a dark comedy, it was neither dark nor funny. A good cast couldn't save this monstrosity of a film.
> 
> Lawrence of Arabia (1962) Brilliant, every scene is a piece of art. I saw the restored version on my HD TV, the first time I've seen it like this. I had to watch something as good as this to erase the memory of the previous movie I watched.
> 
> Airplane! (1980) Hysterical. I've seen it before, but years ago. I had forgotten just how many jokes there were in this, a joke every ten seconds.
> 
> Inherit the Wind (1960) Very good. I enjoyed watching this.


Great choices, except "Airplane" - which I can live without. "*Inherit the Wind*": one of the all-time greats.


----------



## Varick

Score reader said:


> Re-watched last night, as the missus had never seen it before.
> 
> View attachment 135256


One of the funniest and best movies ever. "Shut the F' up Donny, you're out of your element." Never ceases to crack me up!

V


----------



## Varick

Flamme said:


> Gut wrenching. 9/10


Wow, I didn't even know they made this movie. Is this about Nanking? I read the book "The Rape of Nanking" and it is still one of the most powerfully brutal books I have ever read. I will look for this movie. Thank you.

V


----------



## Varick

senza sordino said:


> "Ever been in a Turkish prison?"


"Ever seen a grown man naked?"

Still one of the funniest movies of all time. I must have watched that movie over 30 times when I finally watched it on DVD with the Director's commentary on. I thought I had caught everything in this movie. I was wrong. Over 30 times and I never caught the fact that they used a propeller engine sound effect whenever they showed the outside of this JET engine airplane. Just brilliant!!!

V


----------



## Biwa

The Sand Pebbles (1966)


----------



## Rogerx

Dunkirk

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5013056/


----------



## mrdoc

Rogerx said:


> Dunkirk
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5013056/


I have that waiting on "my sky" ready for winter viewing.


----------



## Flamme

senza sordino said:


> "Ever been in a Turkish prison?"


The thai prison!!!


Varick said:


> Wow, I didn't even know they made this movie. Is this about Nanking? I read the book "The Rape of Nanking" and it is still one of the most powerfully brutal books I have ever read. I will look for this movie. Thank you.
> 
> V


Nope this is about ''Unit 731'' that committed many atrocities on chinese citizens in the name of japan imperialism and ''science''...Heartless experiments included ''degloving'', freezing than warming up hands than smashing them with swords or peeling the skin off, biological warfare, with black plague, infecting prisoners, live dissections, decompresssion chamber torture etc...Its main ''reason d etre was findign a powerful bio weapon for exterminating MILLIONS of chinese and other asians deemed ''the subrace'' and making room 4 japanese settlers...They refered their ''test subjects'' as ''logs'' or ''marut''...But movie finds its strength in not painting all the japanese with the same brush and showing friendhsip with chinese ppl, rebellion and even beating of senior officers by very young japanese boys who were enlisted...Movie is NOT japanese but its made in hongkong...It starts with words ''friendhsip is friendship, but hisotry is history''...It is rare that after watching a movie u feel like u learned new things...I havent had that feeling 4 years but have it now...


----------



## Caesura

Honour, Profit, and Pleasure (not all of it but some). It's an old TV movie from the 80s about Handel. Somebody put it on YouTube and I probably would have watched all of it if the sound quality was better.


----------



## perempe

*The Great Silence (1968)*


----------



## Rogerx

Inglorious ********.

Enough war movies for awhile .
Title is censored by site :lol:


----------



## perempe

The Cat o' Nine Tails
saw the english version. very good crime movie, awesome ending.


----------



## Varick

Flamme said:


> The thai prison!!!
> 
> Nope this is about ''Unit 731'' that committed many atrocities on chinese citizens in the name of japan imperialism and ''science''...Heartless experiments included ''degloving'', freezing than warming up hands than smashing them with swords or peeling the skin off, biological warfare, with black plague, infecting prisoners, live dissections, decompresssion chamber torture etc...Its main ''reason d etre was findign a powerful bio weapon for exterminating MILLIONS of chinese and other asians deemed ''the subrace'' and making room 4 japanese settlers...They refered their ''test subjects'' as ''logs'' or ''marut''...But movie finds its strength in not painting all the japanese with the same brush and showing friendhsip with chinese ppl, rebellion and even beating of senior officers by very young japanese boys who were enlisted...Movie is NOT japanese but its made in hongkong...It starts with words ''friendhsip is friendship, but hisotry is history''...It is rare that after watching a movie u feel like u learned new things...I havent had that feeling 4 years but have it now...


Yes, I know very well about the atrocities the Japanese did towards the Chinese during the war. The Rape of Nanking truly was the forgotten Holocaust. The using of Korean woman and girls as "comfort women," the complete disregard of acknowledging Chinese as human beings... and it goes on and on. Brutal stuff.

V


----------



## Rogerx

Was she really a actress?


----------



## Rogerx

Misery......
4 stars


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Well i watched a few tonight. I started with a short film of Harold Pinter's play Party Time produced for TV from 1992.

Then i watched this wonderfully witty film (also based on a play..this time by Ferenc Molnár).

Really enjoyed it and laughed out loud on several occasions!


----------



## pianozach

We watched Peter Rabbit today.

Very cute.

Way better furry animals than Cats.


----------



## Biwa

Young Sherlock Holmes (1985)


----------



## Flamme

In 2days edition of bizarre 80 movies








9/10


----------



## Joe B

Tonight's diversion:


----------



## Biwa

Once Upon a Time... in Hollywood (2019)


----------



## Rogerx

From last night


----------



## Flamme

Tis a very good movie...I watched it long time ago...Beautiful colours, landscapes of scotland, music, the main actress...I often feel like SH when itcomes 2 my luck with women


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

The Seven Minutes ; Russ Meyer's second (and last) film for Fox.
(featuring a young Tom Selleck)


----------



## senza sordino

Lately an odd collection of movies I watched:

Pacing the Cage (2012) A documentary about Bruce Cockburn. Interesting, but not a lot of information. It's a documentary that tries to describe the man, not a chronological history of his career.

The Deer Hunter (1978) Quite powerful. I had seen it many years ago, but it is good to revisit a movie as a much older adult. I find the Russian Roulette scenes difficult to watch.

10 (1979) I don't know if I have ever seen this movie, it wasn't at all familiar. Except that famous scene of a dream sequence of Bo Derek running on the beach. This movie has not stood the test of time, it is very dated and full of old stereotypes.

Milk (2008) Terrific movie. Sean Penn was fantastic. I still think of Sean Penn as Jeff Spicoli in Fast Times of Ridgemont High, and here he plays a very different character. I did enjoy this movie. They showed some old stock footage throughout the movie of 1970s San Francisco.

The Irishman (2019) I really liked this movie. It was long, but I didn't feel its length. I found it very interesting, an entire world of the Teamsters we get a glimpse at. It feels like one more kick at the can for Scorcese, De Niro, Pacino, Pesci, and Keitel to make a mob movie.

The Lost Weekend (1945) Most enjoyable. It feels like quite a brave movie to make about alcoholism.


----------



## Rogerx

Der Staat gegen Fritz Bauer (2015)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4193400/


----------



## Vronsky

Stalker (1979)
Directed by: Andrei Tarkovsky
Starring: Alexander Kaidanovsky, Anatoly Solonitsyn & Nikolai Grinko


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> Lately an odd collection of movies I watched:
> 
> Pacing the Cage (2012) A documentary about Bruce Cockburn. Interesting, but not a lot of information. It's a documentary that tries to describe the man, not a chronological history of his career.
> 
> The Deer Hunter (1978) Quite powerful. I had seen it many years ago, but it is good to revisit a movie as a much older adult. I find the Russian Roulette scenes difficult to watch.
> 
> 10 (1979) I don't know if I have ever seen this movie, it wasn't at all familiar. Except that famous scene of a dream sequence of Bo Derek running on the beach. This movie has not stood the test of time, it is very dated and full of old stereotypes.
> 
> Milk (2008) Terrific movie. Sean Penn was fantastic. I still think of Sean Penn as Jeff Spicoli in Fast Times of Ridgemont High, and here he plays a very different character. I did enjoy this movie. They showed some old stock footage throughout the movie of 1970s San Francisco.
> 
> The Irishman (2019) I really liked this movie. It was long, but I didn't feel its length. I found it very interesting, an entire world of the Teamsters we get a glimpse at. It feels like one more kick at the can for Scorcese, De Niro, Pacino, Pesci, and Keitel to make a mob movie.
> 
> The Lost Weekend (1945) Most enjoyable. It feels like quite a brave movie to make about alcoholism.


"The Lost Weekend" is a very good film, but tame by today's standards of no-holes-barred cinema. And made by the great, great Billy Wilder. The central character (Milland) is more menacing precisely because he appears so normal and is so convincingly manipulative. There must be people like this everywhere, living among us and maintaining a facade.

Two other, older films about alcoholism are more disturbing than "The Lost Weekend" and these are "*I'll Cry Tomorrow*" (Susan Hayward) and "*The Days of Wine and Roses*" (very disturbing indeed). Both very fine films too.


----------



## perempe

Darkman (1990)
I wanted to see it but I bought a ticket for wrong screening 29 years ago, wached Dead Poets Society instead of it.


----------



## Biwa

The Wild Bunch (1969)


----------



## Biwa

The Fencer (2015)


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## erki

Biwa said:


> The Fencer (2015)


Interestingly it is based on real persons story however twisted fair amount to be more dramatic. BTW he was the teacher of my mother in law as well.


----------



## Guest

A favourite film of mine with the extraordinarily wonderful Tom Courtenay:






A film about histrionics, drama queens, dysfunction, narcissism.... and love.


----------



## Biwa

erki said:


> Interestingly it is based on real persons story however twisted fair amount to be more dramatic. BTW he was the teacher of my mother in law as well.


WOW! What a small (but complicated) world! Yes, I understand not everything went exactly as portrayed in the film. Screenwriters sometimes need to take a little artistic license when creating a script. It's a beautiful and touching film. :tiphat:


----------



## Flamme

Uuugh...8/10


----------



## Biwa

The Philadelphia Experiment (1984)


----------



## Rogerx

While We're Young

Love or load it, nice viewing


----------



## Biwa

Coogan's Bluff (1968)


----------



## Flamme

7/10


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Two films last night:

Listened to the Opera recently and feel in love with it. This 1981 film version is quite good.


----------



## Score reader




----------



## Guest

Last night I watched (again) "*All About Eve*" with a brilliant and witty script written by director Joseph Mankiewicz. Bette Davis was in great form and Ann Baxter was her usual self (same in every role). But the stand-out was George Sanders as Addison DeWitt - the theatre critic with the sharp-edged cynicism of the opportunist. I couldn't help feeling that Mankiewicz had first hand experience of 'theatrical people' which enabled him to write as he did; with clarity and witty understanding of their petty egos and self-absorbed world views.

The only flaw in the film is its trite ending, which leaves nothing to the audiences' imagination. And the convenient morphing of DeWitt into a Svengali figure to control Eve; this is at odds with his self-aware cynicism elsewhere in the film. Otherwise, a brilliant film and still relevant 70 years later!!


----------



## Rogerx

This is John Hurt at his best, being himself.


----------



## erki

Last night: Perfect Strangers


----------



## Biwa

If Beale Street Could Talk (2018)


----------



## Flamme

Pretty cool 9/10


----------



## perempe

Zombie Flesh Eaters (Zombie 2, 1979)








City of the Living Dead (1980)








The House by the Cemetery (1981)


The first one is a prequel to Romero's Dawn of the Dead. The second one is average. I still consider Don't Torture a Duckling to be Fulci's best movie.


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2886714/


----------



## Flamme

10/10


----------



## Rogerx

Revisited an older one.


----------



## senza sordino

The last week or so:

The Creature from the Black Lagoon (1954) Ridiculous, implausible and great.

12 Years a Slave (2013) I wasn't so sure I wanted to watch this, but I did. It was really good, really good. Beautifully filmed and particularly graphic.

I, Tonya (2017) My academic review: You're not gonna believe this ****! Tonya Harding's mother is a piece of work. Tonya Harding is portrayed as a bit of a victim. And perhaps she was, but if you still think of her as awful, this movie will not change your mind.

Groundhog Day (1993) Somehow, I had never seen this before. I really liked it, really good.

The Naked Spur (1953) Only five main characters in this movie. I enjoyed this, except for that needless gunfight with the Indians. It wasn't needed, and makes the movie rather dated. Otherwise good. The story of how money corrupts, even in the wild west.

Shane (1953) "Shane, Shane, come back Shane" What more can I say?

North by Northwest (1959) I have seen this before, but years ago. Possibly Hitchcock's best movie.

Lonely Are The Brave (1962) The story of a modern day cowboy who can't fit into a modern life.

Eight movies here, and not one a dud.


----------



## Andante Largo

Grand Prix (1966)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0060472/


----------



## Biwa

senza sordino said:


> I, Tonya (2017) My academic review: You're not gonna believe this ****! Tonya Harding's mother is a piece of work. Tonya Harding is portrayed as a bit of a victim. And perhaps she was, but if you still think of her as awful, this movie will not change your mind.
> North by Northwest (1959) I have seen this before, but years ago. Possibly Hitchcock's best movie..


N by NW is tied with Rear Window for me. I love both, one has Cary Grant and the other Jimmy Stewart. One is full of movement while the other is static. Wonderful supporting cast in each.

And... I, Tonya was much better than I expected. At first, I thought why would anyone want to see this, let only alone make it. But it was one of the better sports biopic that I've seen in while. Yes, the mother was something else, wasn't she! Great cast again.


----------



## Flamme

Speaking of amish...Str8 from the childhood...I remember it differently tho...







9/10


----------



## Rogerx

perempe said:


> Zombie Flesh Eaters (Zombie 2, 1979)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City of the Living Dead (1980)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The House by the Cemetery (1981)
> 
> 
> The first one is a prequel to Romero's Dawn of the Dead. The second one is average. I still consider Don't Torture a Duckling to be Fulci's best movie.


Not depressed after all this misery?


----------



## Rogerx

Julieta (2016)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4326444/


----------



## ldiat

Lone Survivor Mark Wahlberg. very sad. an ok film but sad


----------



## Joe B

Do to schools being closed, I'm able to structure my days a little differently than usual. Instead of our customary movie with dinner, we often have enough time in the day to squeeze in a second movie, depending upon what's going on. We've watched too many movies for me to even bother to make a list.
(Most recently watched just about all my Gene Hackman action movies.)

This afternoon we finished the last of the "Lethal Weapon" movies: mindless, fun, and a good diversion. One of the things I like the most about "Lethal Weapon 4" is the host of Asian actors/martial artisis/stunt men in the film. Aside from Jet Li in the lead role, James Lew, Jeff Imada, Simon Rhee, Phil Chong, Philip Tan, George Cheung, Al Goto, Al Leong, etc. I love these guys. A group of Asian actors whose talents as martial artists and stunt men have put them in an incredible number of movies. And of course, I can't leave out Kim Chan.....the ancient!


----------



## pianozach

Watched *Star Wars Episode VIII The Last Jedi*.

I saw two very merchandisable cute critters in the film.


----------



## Score reader




----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## Guest

Last night I watched "*The Barefoot Contessa*", directed and written by Joseph L. Mankiewicz in 1954. The film has been restored. Ava Gardner, Humphrey Bogart, Rossano Brazzi, Edmund O'Brien, Cyril Cuzack.

Firstly, it was way too insubstantial to warrant its length. In a series of flashbacks from her funeral, the characters recall their relationship with the "Contessa" who is Spanish and manufactured into a famous movie star. No doubt Mankiewicz was satirizing the industry and its culture which he knew so well, but it failed on many levels; its disjointed narrative, unsympathetic characters and a lacklustre, melodramatic and implausible plot rendered this film an altogether tedious experience. There were some excellent lines - as Mankiewicz was a word-smith nonpareil - but it was too reminiscent of "All About Eve" made 4 years earlier with much more engaging characters and a vastly enlivened script. A director and writer of many fine films, but this wasn't one of them!!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx

:angel:


----------



## perempe

Ant-Man (2015)
Ant-Man and the Wasp (2018)
The Bride Wore Black (1968)
The last one is a must.


----------



## senza sordino

Joe B said:


> Do to schools being closed, I'm able to structure my days a little differently than usual. Instead of our customary movie with dinner, we often have enough time in the day to squeeze in a second movie, depending upon what's going on. *We've watched too many movies for me to even bother to make a list.*
> 
> .....


I have been keeping a list of all the movies I've been watching. I started my list last December when I changed my television cable vision provider and got a movie channel package. (That was fortuitous timing considering our current situation.) I've watched 88 movies since mid December, about 60 of those in the last two months.

I also keep a music listening list, this goes back three years to 2017. I've also kept a list of all the books I've read; this list goes back to 1979 when I was fourteen when these books were required for English lit classes. I've just started keeping a list of all the different vegetables I eat - the challenge is to eat 40 different vegetables in a week for gut health.

I know I'm weird.


----------



## Joe B

^^^
Not that weird. I started writing a lengthy reply regarding the vegetable remarks before I realized this was the last movie watched thread.
You are not alone.


----------



## JAS

I cannot even think of 40 vegetables, unless we are fairly loose in the definition.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

"Take-Off", a malayalam film about a hostage situation in Iraq.
8/10


----------



## pianozach

Watched a SyFy produced film *Aladdin and the Death Lamp* from 2012.

Strange.


----------



## Rogerx

Julieta (2016)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4326444/


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Sometimes you just want to watch something big,colorful and DUMB and this was certainly all those things.


----------



## Biwa

Dulova Harps On said:


> Sometimes you just want to watch something big,colorful and DUMB and this was certainly all those things.


I still remember that song! LOL!


----------



## Biwa

Jumanji (2017)

Fun adventure flick. Better than I expected.


----------



## Flamme

STOP THE MADNESS, STOP THE MADNESS







9/10


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

La Belle et la Bête (2014)


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Flamme

A pretty good remake...9/10


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Last night:


----------



## pianozach

Watched the first *John Wick* film yesterday.

Violent. Justifiably so, but violent nonetheless.

They killed his dog. A basset. Bad, bad move on their part.

As action films go, this one took a bit longer to get off the ground, with the exposition lasting more than 15 minutes, which in film-time is an eternity.

I actually paused at 14 minutes to reflect that pretty much nothing had happened yet. The director and editor had to have had a lot of guts to stretch it out that long.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Biwa

Men in Black (1997)


----------



## Rogerx

L'Économie du couple

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4746484/


----------



## ldiat

STATE OF PLAY a very good movie. 4.8 outa 5. a very good ending.


----------



## Flamme

''And it owes me a living...'' Made me laugh, made me cry, made me remember, made me 4get...A must c 4 all who like smiths amd morrisseay...Although there are almost absent the whole movie! lol I can say I dislike the choice of the main actor and some other stuff but in general movie has that patina of 80s, with excellent choice of musick, lots of classics 2 and meditations on randomness of tragedy of life...Made me think, yes. 9/10


----------



## pianozach

Most of our movie watching consists of watching the free films on On Demand. Their selection of free films is limited, so last night we watched *The Expendables* (2010), a *Sylvester Stallone* vanity project for which he co-wrote, directed and starred.

In a way, it was much like a dumbed down version of the later John Wick films, trained bad boy assassins that do a lot of hand-to-hand fighting in a spectacular way. However, The Expendables also has a far healthier helping of gruesome deaths by guns, knives and bazookas, with plenty of decapitations, dismemberments, and people just downright ripped in half.

Stallone looked cartoony to me, probably due to the dyed hair and facial plastic surgery. The film was short on plot, and what little there was was peppered with plot holes that were difficult to ignore.

Stallone was nominated for a Golden Raspberry Award as Worst Director, but lost to M. Night Shyamalan for The Last Airbender

The dialogue was often simple, and the acting, which I didn't really expect much from in the first place, underachieved anyway.

There was a lot of testosterone, and some embarrassingly misogynistic moments.

And explosions. Lots of those.

Oh . . . *Mickey Rourke* delivers a monologue about his time in Bosnia, a surprisingly sincere and well-delivered piece of acting that just seems completely out of place.

*Brian Tyler* contributed an appropriately forgettable score, which suited the film just fine. The soundtrack featured a lot of Hard, Southern and Swamp rock.


----------



## Guest

I very much admire the actor Mickey Rourke: his movie about the boxer was tremendously affecting. I think he's a troubled man but this makes his acting all the more interesting and edgy for me. Same with Robert Downey. Those kinds of actors need the right films for their talents but those they choose don't always seen advantageous.

I watch a series of Fox about famous actors and directors. Having watched most of them over the last couple of years I can tell you what I've discovered anecdotally; the vast, vast majority of them (both categories) have come from broken homes. This fact caught my attention some time ago.


----------



## Rogerx

:lol:


----------



## senza sordino

The last week or so:

Selma (2014) I thought it was good, but not great.

Play Misty for me (1971) I didn't know what this was about before I started watching. All I knew was that it stars Clint Eastwood. I thought it might be a love story, but instead it's the Fatal Attraction story. Some good music and some nice scenery from Carmel and the Big Sur in California. I enjoyed this.

Silent Running (1972) I like those late 60s and early 70s sci fi, but this was only okay, not great.

Funny Girl (1968) Barbra Streisand is fantastic.

Cabaret (1972) Good, and Joel Grey is terrific. "Life is a Cabaret my friend"

Notting Hill (1999) I don't normally like rom coms, but I didn't feel like watching anything serious that night. I really liked it.

Raising Arizona (1987) Not bad, but parts were a bit irritating.

Once Upon a Time in America (1984) Interesting but too long.


----------



## Score reader




----------



## Guest

Score reader said:


>


This is actually a very good film. Welles plays Franz Kindler, a Nazi, who was involved in dreadful war crimes. He hides in a small American town and marries a local woman, Loretta Young. The film is quite chilling and Kindler, as played by Welles, is a hideous and violent man. I don't like that poster because it wrongly describes the film as some kind of love story; it's a story about evil.


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> :lol:


Absolute gold!! On every level. How I adore Billy Wilder. Two actors at the absolute top of their game and this staggeringly funny scene!! Wilder said he had to use the castanets so that the audience could laugh and not miss the next joke: Jack Lemmon was phenomenal!!


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> The last week or so:
> 
> Selma (2014) I thought it was good, but not great.
> 
> Play Misty for me (1971) I didn't know what this was about before I started watching. All I knew was that it stars Clint Eastwood. I thought it might be a love story, but instead it's the Fatal Attraction story. Some good music and some nice scenery from Carmel and the Big Sur in California. I enjoyed this.
> 
> Silent Running (1972) I like those late 60s and early 70s sci fi, but this was only okay, not great.
> 
> Funny Girl (1968) Barbra Streisand is fantastic.
> 
> Cabaret (1972) Good, and Joel Grey is terrific. "Life is a Cabaret my friend"
> 
> Notting Hill (1999) I don't normally like rom coms, but I didn't feel like watching anything serious that night. I really liked it.
> 
> Raising Arizona (1987) Not bad, but parts were a bit irritating.
> 
> Once Upon a Time in America (1984) Interesting but too long.


I thought Barbra Streisand was very very good in '*Funny Girl*', under the direction of the great William Wyler. She was a natural comedian and her singing struck just the right note. What a privilege for her to be able to work with Wyler!!

Sadly, Streisand's career high in this film was never again reached; she settled for pop music and often schlock roles, though "What's Up Doc?" and "The Owl and the Pussycat" were genuinely funny. But she then became ostentatiously political and her tiresome virtue signalling and patronizing lectures have become a monumental bore.


----------



## erki

Last night our local TV had this on: 
*The Extraordinary Journey of the Fakir Who Got Trapped in an Ikea Wardrobe
*





Although I do not like sentimental "family" films even if I do watch these some times, this had pretty clever take with IKEA in it.


----------



## Biwa

The Snowman (2017)


----------



## Joe B

Ivan Reitman hit all the beats with this movie. The cast is great.


----------



## Flamme

Who is your daddy and what does he do???



:lol:


----------



## pianozach

We watched the sequel to The Expendables, The Expendables 2

More of the same. Except Stallone didn't direct this time, although he still get co-writing credit. And the dialogue may be worse than the dialogue in the first film.

Lots of action, explosion, hand-to-hand fighting, and several lines to evoke the actor's more famous roles.

"Old school" action adventure combat film without the charm.


----------



## JAS

So, both films were expendable?


----------



## Guest

Reminds me that years ago an English comedian Alexi Sayle was commenting on violent action films from the USA. It was very funny and actually en pointe. From a series called "Stuff". Here is one skit on film reviews, which includes "*Things Exploding*" and "Things Exploding 2".






Pretty prescient, huh?


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## pianozach

JAS said:


> So, both films were expendable?


Yep.

So I watched *Expendables 3* today while my computer was trying to crash itself. It (the computer) is an Apple, and thus will perform automatic backups to an external hard drive, if it's hooked up.

Unfortunately the external drive is hooked up using FIREWIRE, a technology that was still cutting edge when the computer was new, but is now discontinued. So . . . this iMac has only one Firewire port, but I need it for both the backups to the hard drive AND to run my DAW. I've been busy making rehearsal and baking tracks, so the hard drive remains disconnected during all this.

I plugged it back in so it could update the backup, and it slowed itself to a crawl. Seems that all the audio files hogged up a significant enough storage that it sent the computer into RED ALERT territory and caused it to become a big ol' slowpoke.

After I figured out that it was a storage issue, I started deleting files from my old work . . . pdfs, photos, videos, only to discover that the lion's share is actually being hogged up by AUDIO. It seems that a lot of my iTunes audio is in WAV format, which takes up to 10X more storage. So I started converting WAV to mp3.

But before discovering all that, I figured I'd catch the last *Expendables* movie.

A good deal like the others at first, except that *Stallone* shaved off that stupid moustache, and got rid of the jet black hair.

This entry in the franchise had a real wildcard in *Antonio Banderas*, who singlehandedly elevated the film from being just another paint by numbers action film.


----------



## Biwa

Quadrophenia (1979)


----------



## Score reader

Rewatched _There Will Be Blood_ last night, searching for evidence that it isn't the best movie of the 21st century thus far.


----------



## Flamme

A brutally good movie...2017 was a gr8 movie year it seems...10/10


----------



## ldiat

INTO THE ARMS OF DANGER very different and good 4 outa 5


----------



## Dulova Harps On

I don't think i've ever seen a bad Jean-Pierre Melville film. This one is no exception. In fact i think it's one of his best.


----------



## Score reader




----------



## Joe B

A well crafted film by John Madden: script, cast, and cinematography all excellent.


----------



## Rogerx

^^^^^^^^
@JoeB and others, on the BBC they have a series about the real Marigold Hotel, as in _real_.
fascinating watching.


----------



## Score reader




----------



## JAS

Sword of Trust (2019). It was on cable. I did not initially intend to stay up late to watch it, but it was interesting. There is a plot that involves a sword left to a granddaughter, one that a few people supposedly think "proves" that the south actually _won_ the Civil War, but that is incidental. It is a comedy of characters, and everyone in it is quite good. Parts of it play like an extended improv, of the better kind.


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> @JoeB and others, on the BBC they have a series about the real Marigold Hotel, as in _real_.
> fascinating watching.


I'll let my wife know about it. She often watches shows from PBS and BBC on her computer.
[I disconnected TV service in '05 (The display in the 'home theater/5.1 stereo' set up in the living room is only plugged into the universal disc player).]


----------



## Joe B

Logical conclusion to yesterday's movie.


----------



## Guest

Joe B said:


> A well crafted film by John Madden: script, cast, and cinematography all excellent.


I'm glad you liked this film but I found it sadly patronizing about oldies. And silly to boot. One thing grates and that is seeing oldies having love affairs late in life in movies. Twee and improbable. As my late father once observed, "once sex isn't any longer possible the chance for love quickly goes out the window with it"!!!

What about some interesting stories about, well, anything but oldies and their infirmities?!! Judy Dench and Macular Degeneration, Bill Nighy and his rheumatoid arthritis of the hands. It's priceless!! Cue images of him stroking Judy's breast in a moment of passion!! Eeeeeew.

The yuk factor with this film is palpable: as engaging as watching paint dry!! These old folks _on batteries_ (as my sister is fond of saying!) prancing about the house in their opportunity shop underwear:






"You know who I'm talking about?" (No, do you??!! Or have you forgotten?)

My late mother once watched "On Golden Pond" and felt the same about it back then as I do now about elderly people being 'brave' in films. I prefer to think of the virile Tom Courtenay from his young days.

Now, here's a very good film about somebody in his senior years:


----------



## erki

*Moglie e Marito*
A bit of a cliche' but possibly the best one of its kind(does not have God in it at least).


----------



## Guest

This is a wonderful and very funny film, from New Zealand: it has the kind of wry humour and politically incorrect directness you'd find in Australian film.






Sam Neill is annoying, though; he cannot act to save his life!! The star of the film is the boy who plays Ricky Baker. Highly recommended.


----------



## pianozach

We watched a film from 1937 yesterday: *Alcatraz Island*

An oddball script about a 'good' bad guy, and 'bad' bad guys.

Incredible plot twist near the end. Only 67 minutes long.


----------



## Rogerx

Io sono l'amore

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1226236/


----------



## pianozach

*Assassination in Rome*

A 1965 International thriller.

A difficult-to-follow complex plot, as a reporter helps an old flame track down her missing husband.

So obscure it had to share a poster with another film as a double feature for consumption in the states.

The talented *Cyd Charisse* is wasted in this dubbed-into-English story of intrigue. Of all the female characters in the film, hers is the most forgettable.

I will say I thoroughly enjoyed the soundtrack by Armando Trovajoli . . . a well-done pastiche/homage/ripoff of Richard Diamond and James Bond soundtracks.


----------



## Score reader




----------



## erki

*Werk ohne Autor*

Rather believable portrait of an artist finding his self. And great music of my favourite composer Max Richter.


----------



## Rogerx

Futatsume no mado/ Still in the water

4 out of 5 stars

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3230162/


----------



## pianozach

Just watched The Atomic Submarine (1959), a B&W SciFi film.

Reviewer David Blakeslee, in a later assessment, commented that "once you get past the wooden acting, creaky scripts, stilted narration, corny humor, low-budget props and sheer implausibility of The Atomic Submarine's story line, you'll find themes and ideas worth pondering a bit longer than it takes to laugh away at the non-stop unraveling of sci-fi B-movie conventions".

Chief among the unusual elements is "a headier-than-expected socio-political debate between a young principled pacifist and the career military man and WWII veteran sub captain over the merits of war and peace".

I swear, the film is not nearly as exciting as this poster would have you believe.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Flamme

A very cool ex-yu movie where the main character is a pianist!












 S o many things entvined...WW2, class enemies, the suppressed feelings, old secrets, psychosis, mental brekdowns...But I think of how I was 7 and my mum 35...So many nice but heavy memories of times I didnt use well enough with dear persons now deceased...9/10


----------



## Guest

"*The Bandwagon*"; 1953, Vincente Minnelli. Brilliant choreography by Michael Kidd and orchestrations by Conrad Salinger, Alexander Courage and Skip Martin:






"She was selling hard and I wasn't buying"..... and the use of the gun as a phallic symbol. *This was hot stuff for the early 50s!!*


----------



## Rogerx

:lol:


----------



## Score reader




----------



## pianozach

Score reader said:


>


It's been a while since I've seen BJM, but it's certainly stuck in my mind as being a brilliant screenplay.

It just proves that there are still original stories to be told.


----------



## pianozach

Again, we simply don't pay for pay-for-view films. Not in the budget. So we go to the ON DEMAND screen and find free movies.

There are a great many in their catalog of free films I've already seen, the ones I pretty much knew would be entertaining on some level, but now I'm down to choosing unknown titles and heavy dramas.

The day before last it was a surrealist kid film call *Re-Animated*. It's tough trying to describe this part-live part-cartoon Cartoon Network. It's an extraordinarily creative and dorky film, with many of the real-life adults in the film being real-life cartoony.

Jimmy is hit by a train at a Disney-esque amusement park, and the park doctors save him by transplanting Milt's frozen brain (a nod to the Walt Disney conspiracy theory that he'd had his brain frozen) into Jimmy, although they WERE able to save his "personality gland". So now he can see all of Milt's old washed up cartoons in real life.

Embarrassingly entertaining.









.

Last night we watched *Captain Phillips*, an American biographical drama-thriller inspired by the true story of the 2009 Maersk Alabama hijacking.

It was nominated for six Academy Awards. The Score was by Henry Jackman, a mostly workmanlike collection of suspenseful and nonobtrusive moments.


----------



## Guest

Score reader said:


>


By a strange coincidence, that film was on television here in Australia last night. I hadn't seen it before but it wasn't long before I lost patience with it and abandoned the exercise. Floor 7.5 and the low ceilings and the incoherence..... it was claustrophobic as a viewing experience. The problem with these kinds of films is, for me, that I cannot ever empathize with the characters because I cannot suspend disbelief. No empathy translates into not interesting. This is why I don't like sci-fi; no character empathy. That means I care nothing about the outcomes, so why bother?


----------



## Rogerx

Useless, 2 stars for trying.


----------



## Score reader

Christabel said:


> The problem with these kinds of films is, for me, that I cannot ever empathize with the characters because I cannot suspend disbelief. No empathy translates into not interesting. This is why I don't like sci-fi; no character empathy. That means I care nothing about the outcomes, so why bother?


I do think that proper character writing is separate from genre though. What I mean is that you can have plausible motives and character development (which in turn cause viewer empathy) regardless of the setting/context. I have seen many films where the setting is realistic but the characters, dialogue etc make no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Score reader

Park Chan-Wook's *The Handmaiden* (2016)


----------



## Guest

Score reader said:


> I do think that proper character writing is separate from genre though. What I mean is that you can have plausible motives and character development (which in turn cause viewer empathy) regardless of the setting/context. I have seen many films where the setting is realistic but the characters, dialogue etc make no sense whatsoever.


Except that you find this problem more with sci-fi or fantasy since the films concentrate more on the action in the genre than characterizations. Of course there is weak dialogue in other films, and one-dimensional character development but, for me, it's a major aspect of those two genres I've mentioned.


----------



## senza sordino

The last week or so.

The Purple Rose of Cairo (1985) Very enjoyable, and not very long. A fantastic premise that could outlive its welcome if the movie were too long, and it isn't. Thumbs up on this one.

Where Eagles Dare (1968) Great if you like to see lots of Nazis killed, and every good guy lives.

Carlito's Way (1993) Pretty good

Shenandoah (1965) It has the look and feel of an older movie though this was made while Hollywood was changing. I enjoyed watching this, and James Stewart is always good.

The Young Victoria (2009) Interesting because I didn't really know the details of her accession to the throne.

The Stranger (1946) I had never heard of this movie before, but while scrolling through TCM to look for movies the plot description looked intriguing. Edward G Robinson is looking for a Nazi war criminal, played by Orson Wells, in a small town in Connecticut. Great. Highly recommended.

In the Heat of the Night (1967) Fantastic.

Cromwell (1970) Disappointing. It looks great and Alec Guinness looks just like Cromwell in that famous painting, even down to his posture and how he holds his hands, but the movie is not very good. And apparently, there are many historical factual errors.

The Magnificent Seven (1960) Great


----------



## JAS

senza sordino said:


> Where Eagles Dare (1968) Great if you like to see lots of Nazis killed, and every good guy lives.


Fun if you can ignore the extremely improbable plot and the convoluted twisting of positions. (It is enough to give you a headache.) The payoff at the end is nicely done.



senza sordino said:


> Shenandoah (1965) It has the look and feel of an older movie though this was made while Hollywood was changing. I enjoyed watching this, and James Stewart is always good.


Stewart was one of those actors who could make reading the phone book compelling (although it would certainly take a long time)



senza sordino said:


> In the Heat of the Night (1967) Fantastic.


Very strong film for its time. Steiger deserved his oscar, but Poitier was slighted.



senza sordino said:


> Cromwell (1970) Disappointing. It looks great and Alec Guinness looks just like Cromwell in that famous painting, even down to his posture and how he holds his hands, but the movie is not very good. And apparently, there are many historical factual errors.


Agreed. Great looking, but makes Cromwell look like a hero for the common man by stretching history.



senza sordino said:


> The Magnificent Seven (1960) Great


Infinitely better than the remake.


----------



## Guest

Watch out folks, the Thought Police are removing your fave movies and TV shows. The Woke Taliban is on the march: notice the mea culpa from the creators of "Little Britain"? That isn't going to save them!! "Society has moved on"? That's certainly a matter of opinion. Meantime, folks, stop watching and start reading "The Gulag Archipelago".

*Race protests: Gone With The Wind, Little Britain and comedies by Chris Lilley pulled by streaming services*

By JOE FLINT

Gone with the Wind has been pulled from US streaming service HBO Max while the long-running TV show Cops and comedies featuring Australian Chris Lilley and Little Britain were outright cancelled as entertainment companies re-examine the content they offer in the wake of protests for racial justice and against police brutality.

Considered a classic of American cinema and winner of eight competitive Academy Awards, including best picture, the 1939 film starring Clark Gable, Vivien Leigh and Hattie McDaniel tells the story of southern belle Scarlett O'Hara and her love affair with Rhett Butler. Much of the four-hour film is set on the O'Hara plantation, Tara, and in Atlanta during and after the Civil War.

Are we going to pull all of the movies in which women are treated as sex objects too? Guess how many films we'll have left?Where does this end??

HBO Max removed "Gone With the Wind" from its platform amid growing concerns about racial injustice in the wake of the killing of George Floyd .

HBO Max parent AT&T's move came amid growing concerns about racial injustice following the killing of George Floyd by a white Minneapolis police officer. The arrest of Floyd, who was heard uttering "I can't breathe" while the officer knelt on his neck for nearly nine minutes, was caught on video and has led to global outrage over police brutality, with protests continuing throughout the US for two weeks.

The killing has also started to shine a light on cultural insensitivity and race relations that is now hitting the entertainment industry.

HBO is not alone. Little Britain has been removed from iPlayer because "times have changed" since the comedy first aired, the BBC says. The series, starring David Walliams and Matt Lucas, has come under fire recently because of the use of blackface in some sketches.

Walliams sported black make-up and a large afro wig to play the overweight black woman Desiree DeVere.

Lucas also used blackface to play Pastor Jesse King, who said he was "from the ghetto" and spoke in tongues to cure the sick.

A BBC spokesman said: "There's a lot of historical programming available on BBC iPlayer which we regularly review. Times have changed since Little Britain first aired, so it is not currently available on BBC iPlayer."

Last week, Netflix also removed the show, as well as Walliams and Lucas's other series Come Fly With Me. In that show Lucas wore dark make-up to play Jamaican woman Precious and ground crew employee Taaj, who was of Pakistani descent.

Lucas has since said he has regrets about Little Britain, describing the comedy as "cruel".

He told The Big Issue: "If I could go back and do Little Britain again, I wouldn't make those jokes about transvestites. I wouldn't play black characters.

"Basically, I wouldn't make that show now. It would upset people. We made a more cruel kind of comedy than I'd do now.

"Society has moved on a lot since then and my own views have evolved. There was no bad intent there - the only thing you could accuse us of was greed. We just wanted to show off about what a diverse bunch of people we could play.

"Now I think it's lazy for white people to get a laugh just by playing black characters. My aim is to entertain, I don't have any other agenda."

Netflix has removed four comedy shows featuring Chris Lilley from its platform in Australia and New Zealand. The four programs, Angry Boys, Summer Heights High, We Can Be Heroes and Jonah From Tonga were originally produced by Princess Pictures for the Australian Broadcasting Corporation.

Angry Boys features blackface character S.mouse, while Summer Heights High and Jonah From Tonga include Jonah Takalua, for which Lilley wore brown makeup. In We Can Be Heroes, Lilley plays Chinese physics student Ricky Wong.

The long-running show Cops, a reality program which showed the police in a very favourable light, was cancelled by the Paramount Network. Another pro-police reality show, Live PD, has been pulled from the schedule of the A&E Network, which said it did not know when the program would return.

Gone with the Wind, with its portrayal of happy slaves, has long been a lightning rod and criticised for its romanticism of slavery and that era of American history. McDaniel won a best supporting actress Oscar for her role as Mammy, a house slave, becoming the first black actor to win an Academy Award.

HBO Max just removed Gone With the Wind from its platform citing concerns about racial injustice.

On Monday, John Ridley, who won an Oscar for the adapted screenplay for the movie 12 Years a Slave, a brutal look at slavery in the US, wrote an opinion piece in the Los Angeles Times calling for Gone with the Wind to be taken off HBO Max.

"It is a film that glorifies the antebellum South. It is a film that, when it is not ignoring the horrors of slavery, pauses only to perpetuate some of the most painful stereotypes of people of colour," Ridley wrote.

The film, he said, perpetuated "the racism that's causing angry and grieving Americans to take to the streets".

Gone with the Wind may return to the platform down the road but with an explanation or note attached to it explaining its history and controversies, which was how the movie was presented on the Turner Classic movie channel.

The Wall Street Journal


----------



## senza sordino

Christabel said:


> Watch out folks, the Thought Police are removing your fave movies and TV shows. The Woke Taliban is on the march: notice the mea culpa from the creators of "Little Britain"? That isn't going to save them!! "Society has moved on"? That's certainly a matter of opinion. Meantime, folks, stop watching and start reading "The Gulag Archipelago".
> 
> *Race protests: Gone With The Wind, Little Britain and comedies by Chris Lilley pulled by streaming services*
> 
> By JOE FLINT
> 
> Gone with the Wind has been pulled from US streaming service HBO Max while the long-running TV show Cops and comedies featuring Australian Chris Lilley and Little Britain were outright cancelled as entertainment companies re-examine the content they offer in the wake of protests for racial justice and against police brutality.
> 
> Considered a classic of American cinema and winner of eight competitive Academy Awards, including best picture, the 1939 film starring Clark Gable, Vivien Leigh and Hattie McDaniel tells the story of southern belle Scarlett O'Hara and her love affair with Rhett Butler. Much of the four-hour film is set on the O'Hara plantation, Tara, and in Atlanta during and after the Civil War.
> 
> Are we going to pull all of the movies in which women are treated as sex objects too? Guess how many films we'll have left?Where does this end??
> 
> HBO Max removed "Gone With the Wind" from its platform amid growing concerns about racial injustice in the wake of the killing of George Floyd....


I have never watched Little Britain and I've never heard of Chris Lilley.

While we're at it, why don't we burn every history book written before 2020? I have no problem with a disclaimer at the start of Gone with the Wind. I have no problem adding a plaque on statues with a disclaimer. I have no problem with moving problematic statues to somewhere less prominent. But please don't think that at this moment in time we are "woke". We are only as woke as 2020, meaning that in thirty years people are going to look back at us in 2020 and say "I can't believe you used to think that way!" We can only learn from history, and if you remove history we can't learn from it.

Sure, today we wouldn't make Gone with the Wind, but without having the movie as a template, we don't know how to make a "better" movie.


----------



## Joe B

Rewatched tonight:


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> I have never watched Little Britain and I've never heard of Chris Lilley.
> 
> While we're at it, why don't we burn every history book written before 2020? I have no problem with a disclaimer at the start of Gone with the Wind. I have no problem adding a plaque on statues with a disclaimer. I have no problem with moving problematic statues to somewhere less prominent. But please don't think that at this moment in time we are "woke". We are only as woke as 2020, meaning that in thirty years people are going to look back at us in 2020 and say "I can't believe you used to think that way!" We can only learn from history, and if you remove history we can't learn from it.
> 
> Sure, today we wouldn't make Gone with the Wind, but without having the movie as a template, we don't know how to make a "better" movie.


Of course you haven't heard of Chris Lilley; I should have explained. He's an Australian comedian and very clever. He produced a series called "*Summer Heights High*" about high school and the appalling behaviours and the appeasement of dreadful students by teachers. It was definitely not PC but, as a former teacher myself, it was absolutely laser accurate with regard to students, teachers, lack of respect and discipline and the craven appeasement of teachers. He played Samoan characters (this demographic is very troublesome in schools), gay teacher (Drama) - portrayed as a milquetoast who let the kids do as they pleased. It upset a lot of people who wanted to be shielded from the truth, no matter what the cost.

I love "Gone with the Wind" and especially the character of 'Mammy'. She held the family together in times of trouble. Rhett gives her the petticote and he says to her, "what's that russlin' I hear Mammy" and she replies, "Oh Mr. Rhett, you IS bad"!! A funny moment in a magnificent film. From the Selznick Studios - David O being from a persecuted minority; Jewish.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Rewatched this. Generally considered the greatest Chinese film of all time. You can turn the English captions on. I find this a lot more enjoyable to watch than movies by Ozu like Tokyo Story. I think I just don't like Neo-Realistic films, which actually feels more fake to me.


----------



## Score reader

Michelangelo Antonioni's *L'Avventura* (1960)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Koi...Mil Gaya (2003)

Basically this is "E.T." in hindi.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Guest

It's a wonderful film, "Gone With the Wind". All the fiddle-de-dee about it. A film is so much more than just a narrative, but a combination of artistic elements and, finally, just the look of this thing is enough to bowl you over.

Some superb artists and technicians were involved and, of course, the most coveted role in film history. Vivien Leigh was never better than in that role (despite forgetting her southern belle accent from time to time). Selznick, Steiner, Fleming, Haller, Rennahan, Plunkett, Howard and William Cameron Menzies. These people were at the very top of their game and for this reason the film is an important cultural artifact which represented the high water mark for Selznick Studios/MGM as the prestige production houses par excellence. The screenplay was written from that tome by Sidney Howard who was crushed to death on his farm in a tractor accident, never to see the film released. The narrative is but one element of the finished product. One of the last romantic pieces of escapism before the apocalypse of WW2. 

The Philistines should leave it alone and concentrate on "South Park" if they are hunting in packs to find offense.


----------



## Flamme

Zhis here...Ferry kool!!! Seriously whenever I get lost in world of bad movies, music and vibes I reach out 4 this forgotten gem...And what a jewel it is...Still shining bright after all this time, through the darkness and sorrow! I love the subtle hommage 2 ''Cujo'', ''Christine'', ''Dead Zone'' and ''Pet sematary'', nice touch! Strange thing is whenever I Re-watch this movie and I Watcvhed it like 120 times if not more I discover something new...So unique in a movie world...! Cat sizes, I mean cat eyes do look kinda snakey?! lol This movie reminds of some better, more innocent time and its as 80s as 1 can get!!! 10/1


----------



## Flamme

Rogerx said:


>


Its a strange time when even chinese are so aware of Lunacy of the west...https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1191200.shtml


----------



## pianozach

*Gone With the Wind
*
Cinematic masterpiece.

Historical mess.

Perhaps not as boneheaded in its portrayal of the kindly slave owner as Disney's *Song of the South* (although it takes place in the reconstructionist South), but its romanticized nostalgia for the golden age of slavery really needs a lesson of the history and context before you watch, just so you don't mistake it for being historically accurate.

It's sad, because the director and producers went to great lengths to get many OTHER details in the film perfect; they even took a field trip to the south to look at the old mansions on the plantations.


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## Score reader

Steve McQueen's *12 Years A Slave*


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> *Gone With the Wind
> *
> Cinematic masterpiece.
> 
> Historical mess.
> 
> Perhaps not as boneheaded in its portrayal of the kindly slave owner as Disney's *Song of the South* (although it takes place in the reconstructionist South), but its romanticized nostalgia for the golden age of slavery really needs a lesson of the history and context before you watch, just so you don't mistake it for being historically accurate.
> 
> It's sad, because the director and producers went to great lengths to get many OTHER details in the film perfect; they even took a field trip to the south to look at the old mansions on the plantations.


I totally disagree. It is not the job of film-makers, censors or government to treat adults like children who require lessons before consuming any work - fiction or non-fiction. This is infantilization of the people. And dictatorial first and foremost. It is NO substitute for teaching history - currently NOT taking place in the education systems around the world.

Adults are not children needing the protection of the state. I recommend one book; Ray Bradbury's "*Fahrenheit 451*". It was made into a film too.

Nothing is "sad" about "Gone With the Wind". What is 'sad' is the endless pursuit of victimhood and grievance. I don't watch "Written on the Wind" (another film about the elements!) and expect to find historical accuracy about the Texas oil industry. Or "Giant" for that matter. Or "Gunfight at the OK Corral" as an accurate depiction of that event, chapter and verse. Nor would I watch "Rebel Without a Cause" and point the finger at everybody in the USA under 25 years of age.

David O. Selznick and MGM wanted a grand spectacle for cinema which reflected the power and prestige of the studio system, provided a showcase for their contract players and which was a sentimental evocation of two families from the past - when the decade everybody was about to leave had provided nothing but economic misery and privation across the world - to the accompanying sounds of jackboots on the march across Europe.

Lighten up.


----------



## Kieran

Gone with the Wind is a great film. All this brouhaha is just faddish politics, a hysterical mob that'll chase somebody else tomorrow. Maybe JK Rowling, or Basil Fawlty, who knows? The mob are random and incapable of thought. But I'm grateful, I hadn't watched Gone With The Wind in a while, so I took my four disc boxset out of the shed and I'll watch it over the weekend, including the extras.

Tonight I watched *Togo*, a beautiful story about the dog who led the pack across Alaska to bring the serum to kids dying of diphtheria in 1925. Balto got the credit - boo hiss. This film had me tearing up, it's such a beautiful story and so well made film. Willem Defoe is himself - as great as ever, but it's such a touching story, you'd need to be icier than the snow wastes of Alaska not to be blinking back the sobs by the end of it...


----------



## Guest

"Togo" sounds like a wonderful film and I must catch up with it. I find films which cast people into relationships with the elements (not the wind!!!) very exciting. There have been lots of them including, but not limited to, "Bridge on the River Kwai", "Dr. Zhivago", "Lawrence of Arabia", "Passage to India" (oh, wait, are these *all* David Lean films!!??), "Ice Cold in Alex" (post-war), "The Searchers", "How the West was Won" etc. And an excellent Mongolian film, "Urga".


----------



## Kieran

Christabel said:


> "Togo" sounds like a wonderful film and I must catch up with it. I find films which cast people into relationships with the elements (not the wind!!!) very exciting. There have been lots of them including, but not limited to, "Bridge on the River Kwai", "Dr. Zhivago", "Lawrence of Arabia", "Passage to India" (oh, wait, are these *all* David Lean films!!??), "Ice Cold in Alex" (post-war), "The Searchers", "How the West was Won" etc. And an excellent Mongolian film, "Urga".


Now, those David Lean films are all classic films, so I must admit, Togo is a Disney movie about a dog, a true story, but still, it's no David Lean flick. But it's gorgeous, it's full of heart and man and dogs against the implacable elements, it's exciting, funny and very dramatic, and has kids and dogs in danger throughout - but it raises itself above crass sentimentality and lurid escapism. If you love dogs, you'll prolly love this film.

Next film I'll watch will be Gone With The Wind. I remember watching a Tom Cruise film a few years ago and thinking, he was 39 when he made this film, same age as Gable in GWTW, and yet, Tom Cruise was like a teenager, and Gable was a man. And it was a portrayal of manliness, the like of which people don't attempt so much now. Courteous, handsome, tough, at home with hookers or princes, and heroic in a practical way. Sure, some of the other performances look dated, but his never did. He belongs to those great Hollywood actors who knew how to dominate a scene, without resorting to cheap tics and hammy accents. Though the style fell out of fashion, there's a huge amount to be said for the actors of the Golden Age, who could portray human archetypes in a charismatic and dramatic way...


----------



## Guest

Couldn't agree more!! That film sounds like something my 4 grandchildren would enjoy. Any reprieve from violence must be worth exploring.

You are right about Gable but the reality about him is much more complex. I read a biography a few years ago about him and his was a seedy sort of life - bisexuality, pimping - the lot. He married the beautiful and vivacious Carole Lombard and she became his sheet anchor until a dreadful aircrash took her life away in 1942. She was a victim of the war; the trip was all about selling war bonds.

But Gable's representation on film was unambiguous. He was fabulous in GWTW but he had Cukor sacked from the picture and replaced by Victor Fleming because he thought Cukor would skew the picture away from him towards Scarlett!! It happened anyway!! My late father went to the cinema with a family member and he saw "Mission Impossible" with Tom Cruise. He was bored insensible by the film and later commented to me, "in my day the screen male role models were Clark Gable and Gary Cooper; who are the role models today and *what do they stand for*?".

In consigning GWTW to the mercy of the censor these unintelligent, useful idiots and their arid arguments just don't understand one basic fact; the values explored in films and popular culture often have great importance for the culture. Family, honour, courage, steadfastness, resilience, love; these were all values in GWTW - and they're so sadly missing in today's mainstream films, except for the significant few.

For example, Kieran, do you think Depression era audiences would have understood, empathized and responded to this:






Just the look of the thing is compelling, as is that astounding production design of William Cameron Menzies!!! Technicolor was just finding its feet in this period with the 2 strip process. That tracking shot at the end of the first half of the film is glorious!!! A piece of art.

Selznick/MGM could and did hire the best people than money could buy. In this sense they were not a world away from the wealthy patrons of Renaissance Italy.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

The Artist & the Pervert

A film about austrian composer Georg Friedrich Haas and his wife Mollena Williams.


----------



## Guest

"*Far From Heaven*" directed by Todd Haynes. Highly recommended. About establishment suburbia in 1950s America, this film is about relationships which cross the divide: sexual and racial. Julianne Moore is excellent as is the rest of the cast.






The suffocating conformity of the establishment is palpable in this film; these are not people whom you'd want to befriend. But the film explores what loneliness is when you're leading a double life and the lengths you'll go to in order to conform. And the lengths you'll also go to for that soul mate; there are limits, as depicted in the film. And social limits. They intersect.


----------



## Rogerx

Dolores Claiborne (film)
Fascinating watching

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolores_Claiborne_(film)


----------



## Kieran

Christabel said:


> Couldn't agree more!! That film sounds like something my 4 grandchildren would enjoy. Any reprieve from violence must be worth exploring.


You'd enjoy it yourself too, just don't let them see granny sniffling into a Kleenex!



Christabel said:


> You are right about Gable but the reality about him is much more complex. I read a biography a few years ago about him and his was a seedy sort of life - bisexuality, pimping - the lot. He married the beautiful and vivacious Carole Lombard and she became his sheet anchor until a dreadful aircrash took her life away in 1942. She was a victim of the war; the trip was all about selling war bonds.


I don't know much about the King of Hollywood, but what I liked about things then, nobody knew much, the stars were wrapped in mystery. He went and fought in the war, against actual Nazis - today's Hollywood stars debase themselves pleading with extremist mobs to love them. Gimme Rhett Butler any time!



Christabel said:


> For example, Kieran, do you think Depression era audiences would have understood, empathized and responded to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the look of the thing is compelling, as is that astounding production design of William Cameron Menzies!!! Technicolor was just finding its feet in this period with the 2 strip process. That tracking shot at the end of the first half of the film is glorious!!! A piece of art.
> 
> Selznick/MGM could and did hire the best people than money could buy. In this sense they were not a world away from the wealthy patrons of Renaissance Italy.


Absolutely. It's a powerful scene, and every detail is cared for in an aesthetic way, that heightens the drama, and being at the interval, leaves the audience pleading for more. It's melodramatic, yet it would resonate with anybody who's suffered a shocking reversal of fortune. Vivian Leigh was great in that film, though maybe a bit dated now? By coincidence, I watched her husband on the Dick Cavett show on YouTube the other night, reciting Milton, and discussing acting, and Marlon Brando.

The recital is at the end, and I thought, how times change, but thankfully we still get to see this:


----------



## erki

*Death Race (2000)*





I have watched this before, but felt very appropriate to watch again today with all these black and white protests happening around the world in mind.


----------



## Kieran

Just watched Dunkirk, the Christopher Nolan film - classic, masterpiece, truly great! And inspiring too, the bravery and dignity of men under fire in the most terrible danger...


----------



## Guest

Kieran said:


> You'd enjoy it yourself too, just don't let them see granny sniffling into a Kleenex!
> 
> I don't know much about the King of Hollywood, but what I liked about things then, nobody knew much, the stars were wrapped in mystery. He went and fought in the war, against actual Nazis - today's Hollywood stars debase themselves pleading with extremist mobs to love them. Gimme Rhett Butler any time!
> 
> Absolutely. It's a powerful scene, and every detail is cared for in an aesthetic way, that heightens the drama, and being at the interval, leaves the audience pleading for more. It's melodramatic, yet it would resonate with anybody who's suffered a shocking reversal of fortune. Vivian Leigh was great in that film, though maybe a bit dated now? By coincidence, I watched her husband on the Dick Cavett show on YouTube the other night, reciting Milton, and discussing acting, and Marlon Brando.
> 
> The recital is at the end, and I thought, how times change, but thankfully we still get to see this:


This is wonderful, thank you. What style, what class, what I don't know what (you know the French expression for this phrase). Dick Cavett; you would get intelligent observations from guests because Cavett is so intelligent himself - and I love HIS voice. A musical instrument par excellence with Olivier. Vivien nearly drove the poor man insane but, don't worry, there were lots of other shenanigans going on including, but not limited to, a mouth like a sailor (according to one biography I've read about Olivier). Brando has long been a hero of mine and I agree with absolutely every word (the obviously infatuated) Olivier says about him.

Olivier; what can you say? Brilliant sense of humour, self-deprecation and I feel some of his comments went over that audience's heads!! His Henry V was a great part of the war effort back then. Today we have a newer version of fascism to deal with but no leader in the western world with the chops of Churchill. I expect they simply haven't realized yet that a war is actually underway. (One major clue is the defacing of the great man's statue.) This is what I'm (by no means all) talking about:

https://www.spiked-online.com/2020/06/12/now-even-fawlty-towers-is-being-erased/


----------



## Flamme

Exceellent 9/10


----------



## Joe B

Flamme said:


> Exceellent 9/10


*"A man's got to know his limitations." * That line has been etched in my mind since the first time I saw this when it was released. More importantly, it is true.


----------



## Flamme

Back in those days there was simple truth in movies...U could actually learn something new and feel smarter after watching...Nowadays only fears, emptiness, despair stupidity reign...


----------



## Guest

Flamme said:


> Back in those days there was simple truth in movies...U could actually learn something new and feel smarter after watching...Nowadays only fears, emptiness, despair stupidity reign...


Let's say there were role models - and the studio system marketed those according to a squeaky clean image. OK, that was largely cosmetic; the false prophets today offering anything goes could really do with a dose of salts or one year under the Hays Code!! Popular culture has a HUGE case to answer in fetishising and deifying gun violence. Arthur Penn, Sam Peckinpah, Martin Scorsese, Brian de Palma et al. I'm looking at YOU. Before them, D.W. Griffiths, Howard Hawks, John Ford, William A. "Wild Bill" Wellman and Roaul Walsh. (But Howard is forgiven because of his other brilliant non-violent contributions to the culture! And because he was, well, Hawks!! xx)


----------



## Rogerx

Defiance (1980)

Great movie with the late Jean Micheal Vincent


----------



## Tchaikov6

Flamme said:


> Back in those days there was simple truth in movies...U could actually learn something new and feel smarter after watching...Nowadays only fears, emptiness, despair stupidity reign...


you haven't seen *The Tree of Life* or *Parasite*?


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Defiance (1980)
> 
> Great movie with the late Jean Micheal Vincent


I didn't know he'd died!!


----------



## Rogerx

> I didn't know he'd died!!


Jan-Michael Vincent (Denver, 15 juli 1944[1] - Asheville, 10 februari 2019


----------



## Score reader

Very predictable but there were good performances and quite a few laughs.


----------



## Guest

Kieran said:


> Just watched Dunkirk, the Christopher Nolan film - classic, masterpiece, truly great! And inspiring too, the bravery and dignity of men under fire in the most terrible danger...


Yes, I've seen it. All that white privilege too!! Shocking.


----------



## mrdoc

Christabel said:


> Yes, I've seen it. All that white privilege too!! Shocking.


For goodness sake man don't bring that up on TC it all over the media is that not enough.


----------



## Guest

mrdoc said:


> For goodness sake man don't bring that up on TC it all over the media is that not enough.


You obviously missed the irony of my observation. And, consistent with that thought, I just finished watching the splendid film "*The Battle of Britain*". I think it was made sometime in the 1970s and the aerial sequences were tremendous. "Never in the field of human conflict.....". Well, you know the rest from the great orator himself.

It will be *80 years* on the 10th of July since that decisive air war was started.


----------



## mrdoc

Christabel said:


> You obviously missed the irony of my observation. And, consistent with that thought, I just finished watching the splendid film "*The Battle of Britain*". I think it was made sometime in the 1970s and the aerial sequences were tremendous. "Never in the field of human conflict.....". Well, you know the rest from the great orator himself.


I see you edited you first message very sensible, as we really don't want to go down that road.


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Bruhl is a great actor, speciously when he played in Ladies in Lavender


----------



## Guest

Score reader said:


> Very predictable but there were good performances and quite a few laughs.


Just look at that gorgeous Al Pacino in that poster. As a younger man he was huge eye candy and he's still an alpha male to me these days, despite the age. I adored him in this film: Depp is outstanding as well. The profane language is very very hard to tolerate, though: "Donnie Brasco".


----------



## Kieran

Christabel said:


> Just look at that gorgeous Al Pacino in that poster. As a younger man he was huge eye candy and he's still an alpha male to me these days, despite the age. I adored him in this film: Depp is outstanding as well. The profane language is very very hard to tolerate, though: "Donnie Brasco".


He's great in The Irishman, dictating the pace in a squad full of alphas...


----------



## Flamme

Tchaikov6 said:


> you haven't seen *The Tree of Life* or *Parasite*?


I did.
Shades of grey. Nothing more.


----------



## Guest

"*Das Boot*" (Wolfgang Peterson), an outstanding film from 1981 and now re-issued in a "Director's Cut". German, subtitled and with the U-boat playing a central 'character' in this exceptionally crafted and moving film. A very long film but *HUGELY* recommended:


----------



## Tchaikov6

Flamme said:


> I did.
> Shades of grey. Nothing more.


What do you mean?


----------



## Rogerx

> "Das Boot" (Wolfgang Peterson), an outstanding film from 1981 and now re-issued in a "Director's Cut". German, subtitled and with the U-boat playing a central 'character' in this exceptionally crafted and moving film. A very long film but HUGELY recommended:


I agree. but one has not to be claustrophobic


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> I agree. but one has not to be claustrophobic


We all love the film in our family. I take your point about the claustrophobia but it's a pretty accurate account of life on a u-Boat and, of course, the very sad ending. The German sailors were human beings too - with wives, partners, friends, brothers, sisters and parents.


----------



## Art Rock

We watched Mission Impossible 2 on TV, the only one of the series we had not seen yet. The others were nice mindless entertainment. This one was just mindless.


----------



## Flamme

A good watch...Kept me glued to my seat and on my toes for more than two hours, wait a minute three! 10/10


----------



## Flamme

Tchaikov6 said:


> What do you mean?


They just bad quality dawg. Why so upset?


----------



## Sonata

Not exactly a film, but a miniseries; *Chernobyl*
My second time watching with my husband. An excellent series. I intend to follow this up with listening to the audiobook *Midnight in Chernobyl* to further my understanding


----------



## Guest

Sonata said:


> Not exactly a film, but a miniseries; *Chernobyl*
> My second time watching with my husband. An excellent series. I intend to follow this up with listening to the audiobook *Midnight in Chernobyl* to further my understanding


I have an anecdote to tell about Chernobyl. I was teaching a Year 10 class (15y/o) and we were studying "Animal Farm". We talked about tyranny, Bolshevism and Nazism. They had been taught zero about all of this during 4 years of high school history: they knew zip about the USSR, Stalin, Hitler WW2 (that most definitely explains modern cancel culture!). I showed them a documentary about Hitler and then discussed the USSR, finally landing on Chernobyl as an abject failure of totalitarianism. I wrote the word "Chernobyl" on the board and told them that for their homework they had to find out all they could about it.

Next day back into class. Hands up if you did some research on Chernobyl. No hands, but one boy blurted out in horror at the top of his voice, 'MISS'!!!!!! I was able to teach but a few of those students about the horrors of utopian tyranny. They'd rock on their chairs during the lessons and I generally chided them with "four legs good, two legs bad"!!


----------



## Rogerx

Inspired by Art Rock, from the bottom of the pile, was fun watching it again.


----------



## Guest

"Breakfast at Tiffany's" (*Blake Edwards*, Director; Jurow and Shepherd, Producers; George Axelrod, Screenplay; Henry Mancini, Music; Edith Head, Costumes - with Givenchy designs for the lead females, Hepburn and Neal).

This film brings together some great talents in film acting and production and is a paean to New York and its fashionable eccentricities and urbanity. One of the finest performances from Audrey Hepburn and George Peppard, the film is laced full of bitter humour and a kind of zany madness characteristic of Blake Edwards comedies ("Pink Panther", "The Party). Yet just this morning, on our national radio, we heard two regular announcers denouncing the film and tut-tutting about how politically incorrect are his comedies and how bad a director was Blake Edwards; he should still be alive to get his daily lashings and to offer his penance, on bended knee. The level of ignorance is staggering and alarming. How ugly this world has become and how much in dire need are we of comedy!! Even WW2 produced memorable screwball comedies.

Who can ever forget this magnificent opening to the film (only, shouldn't it be 'Breakfast at Tiffany'?):


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched today after lunch:










A 1990's screwball comedy that works. Brando and Broderick are fabulous, as are all the supporting actors. A fun movie that will make you smile.


----------



## Rogerx

Ladies in Lavender ( 2004)

"Ladies in Lavender"

Dames, Judi Dench , Dame Maggie Smith, Daniel Brühl.


----------



## ldiat

Pulp Fiction 9.99999 out 10 ok a 10!! outa 10


----------



## Dulova Harps On

A rare Frederick Wiseman documentary. Really great as all his docos are. This was was never screened due to legal issues with the owners of Madison Square Garden.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Chandramukhi (2005) - Tamil Haunted House film starring Superstar Rajinikanth


----------



## Joe B

2nd viewing:


----------



## Rogerx

Ian Holm in memory


----------



## helenora

Reversal of Fortune (1990)


----------



## Guest

I watched "*Gone With the Wind*" again last night on pay TV. It already had the graphic at the start explaining away the racism in the film. Very strange, when Mammy, Polk and Prissy are all described as "servants" and not "slaves" - integral to that family - while those latter are off in the fields, largely away from the camera. This is one of the problems of infantilizing the people; you need to lecture them.


----------



## Luchesi

Christabel said:


> I watched "*Gone With the Wind*" again last night on pay TV. It already had the graphic at the start explaining away the racism in the film. Very strange, when Mammy, Polk and Prissy are all described as "servants" and not "slaves" - integral to that family - while those latter are off in the fields, largely away from the camera. This is one of the problems of infantilizing the people; you need to lecture them.


Yeah, I think they were private contractors. That's fun to think about..


----------



## Guest

Luchesi said:


> Yeah, I think they were private contractors. That's fun to think about..


No doubt Hattie McDaniel was having to pay penance and seek absolution on both knees the day she received her Academy Award. Never mind the fact that she was widely loved by cast and crew; surely some mistake!!

My husband lived in Fiji and his family had 'private contractors' who were servants; they got spending money, respect, board and lodging in the home of a British civil servant - instead of starvation in a grass hut. One and the same people who gave my husband and his brother Christmas gifts and personal mementos. One female servant lost her fiance through suicide and she gave my husband his army belt and other personal tokens, which he still has. And absolute horror of horrors, my husband's uncle was a British Civil Servant in Nigeria who had servants, and he earned an OBE and was much loved by blacks and whites alike. The British imported Indians into Fiji to grow and harvest sugar cane - for very low wages. They grew to take over the economy of Fiji, the government and to this day they are the dominant economic demographic.

Please do not watch the film "*Out of Africa*" to see a wonderful relationship between servant and mistress, as described by Isak Dinesen.






My husband doesn't recall any single one of their housekeepers and servants whining about grievance and victimhood; to this day he says that the native Fijians are the most warm and beautiful people in the world.

Here's a scoop for you: white people can be servants too!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Hilarious.....:lol:


----------



## Kieran

Ad Astra, with Brad Pitt and Tommy Lee Jones, kind of Apocalypse Now in space, but very good. Speaking of Apocalypse Now, also watched Spike Lee's Da 5 Bloods, which I really enjoyed, and feel it's among his best films. Great performances, especially by Delroy Lindo, who goes nuclear. There's a lot of humour in this film, and as a buddy movie, the camaraderie is funny and believable. As a quest movie, it tips its hat to Treasure of Sierra Madre by having a Vietnamese gangster replay the "we don't need no steenkin' badges" quote, and as a Vietnam War film, it pays its debt to Apocalypse Npw.

You filter out Spike's BLM propaganda and this is a really good film...


----------



## Flamme

Good action 8/10


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

That film is truly terrifying; I don't think I could watch it more than once!!


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> That film is truly terrifying; I don't think I could watch it more than once!!


It was my second time. Yes, Bardem's character is so quietly menacing. My wife had not seen it, so I convinced her that all of the other grisly shows we've seen should prepare her for it. Actually, compared to a few other shows we've seen, it wasn't as violent and gruesome as I recalled.


----------



## Guest

Fugal said:


> It was my second time. Yes, Bardem's character is so quietly menacing. My wife had not seen it, so I convinced her that all of the other grisly shows we've seen should prepare her for it. Actually, compared to a few other shows we've seen, it wasn't as violent and gruesome as I recalled.


It is pretty violent, but it's the suspense and the fear of what you might see which is actually terrifying. For me, anyway.


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> It is pretty violent, but it's the suspense and the fear of what you might see which is actually terrifying. For me, anyway.


Yes, I think not actually showing the deaths of 3 of the characters was quite effective. The pooling blood in one scene was enough to get the point across.


----------



## Joe B

Yesterday and today:


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Sloe

Cornelis a film about the life of the Dutch troubadour Cornelis Vreeswijk who lived most of his life in Sweden:


----------



## That Guy Mick

Overrated. It is surprising that this film garnished so much positive attention. Action sequences are improbable and contrived, but offer respite from pedestrian, mind-numbing conversations between unremarkable protagonists. Two unlikelies are sent on a foot mission across a medley of hostile territories to deliver an urgent message to a distant Battalion Commander. Their success could save the lives of many. Corpse-strewn, crater-marked, urban bombed-out, and yawning pastures play host to a series of unique encounters in which the soldiers comport themselves unsoundly, if hoping for success. Yet we are led to believe that they have no second-thought concerning the importance of their task and must wonder why the two yokels were put on to the endeavor. Character development is virtually non-existent and character action is often absurd. No spoilers, but as a fan of military movies in general, I endured this movie.


----------



## Rogerx

Soldiers of Orange.

Dutch movie about a group of friends doing resistance against the Nazi's during WW II


----------



## Guest

"*Designing Woman*" (Dir. Vincente Minnelli, 1957) starring Gregory Peck and Lauren Bacall. Stunning film, available here in 2 parts on Daily Motion. Sophisticated, funny and stylish with excellent comic touches from "Maxi" Schultz the punchy boxer hired to be a bodyguard to "Mike" (Peck). Up there in comedy with Billy Wilder's "Some Like it Hot" and "Seven Year Itch". Minnelli was an elegant director!!


----------



## Radames

I watched Jason Momoa battle drug dealers in Braven. Then I saw a surprisingly thoughtful syfy channel film called Realive.



Rogerx said:


> Soldiers of Orange.
> 
> Dutch movie about a group of friends doing resistance against the Nazi's during WW II


I have wanted to see that one fora long time. Verhoeven!


----------



## Guest

That Guy Mick said:


> Overrated. It is surprising that this film garnished so much positive attention. Action sequences are improbable and contrived, but offer respite from pedestrian, mind-numbing conversations between unremarkable protagonists. Two unlikelies are sent on a foot mission across a medley of hostile territories to deliver an urgent message to a distant Battalion Commander. Their success could save the lives of many. Corpse-strewn, crater-marked, urban bombed-out, and yawning pastures play host to a series of unique encounters in which the soldiers comport themselves unsoundly, if hoping for success. Yet we are led to believe that they have no second-thought concerning the importance of their task and must wonder why the two yokels were put on to the endeavor. Character development is virtually non-existent and character action is often absurd. No spoilers, but as a fan of military movies in general, I endured this movie.


It was fairly obvious why they were sent on the mission, since it was well explained in the intro.

A brilliantly executed concept, IMO, and not just about 'war', but life itself - "We are such stuff As dreams are made on; and our little life Is rounded with a sleep...(it begins and ends with sleeping) - and friendship (notice the handshakes) It didn't need character development. This was cinematic poetry.


----------



## JAS

I have not yet seen "1917" myself, but a friend who is a movie addict told me that he considered it a well executed film based on a gimmick. I will wait to see it on cable.


----------



## Guest

JAS said:


> I have not yet seen "1917" myself, but a friend who is a movie addict told me that he considered it a well executed film based on a gimmick. I will wait to see it on cable.


Much was made of the "gimmick" - somewhat mistakenly by the director himself - but set aside the idea that it was a 'gimmick' and concentrate instead on what effect it has on the way you perceive the action.

I'm reminded of an argument with a close friend about _2001: A Space Odyssey_. He couldn't get past the lack of dialogue and the obscure ending, so for him, the whole film was awful, and the director should have paid more attention to what the audience wants. I argued that you take the film as it is presented, meet the director at least half way.


----------



## Joe B

Yesterday afternoon:


----------



## JAS

^^^ with a score by Elmer Bernstein.


----------



## JAS

MacLeod said:


> Much was made of the "gimmick" - somewhat mistakenly by the director himself - but set aside the idea that it was a 'gimmick' and concentrate instead on what effect it has on the way you perceive the action.
> 
> I'm reminded of an argument with a close friend about _2001: A Space Odyssey_. He couldn't get past the lack of dialogue and the obscure ending, so for him, the whole film was awful, and the director should have paid more attention to what the audience wants. I argued that you take the film as it is presented, meet the director at least half way.


It can still be a good gimmick film. The problem tends to be if the gimmick is really the whole point of the film. An example of that for me was "Sixth Sense." (Since I mostly guessed the key idea early one, questioned only due to a red-herring, the film was a disappointment at the end.) I generally consider a good book to be one that I want to read again even knowing the ending. I use a similar definition for a good movie.


----------



## Rogerx

Christabel said:


> "*Designing Woman*" (Dir. Vincente Minnelli, 1957) starring Gregory Peck and Lauren Bacall. Stunning film, available here in 2 parts on Daily Motion. Sophisticated, funny and stylish with excellent comic touches from "Maxi" Schultz the punchy boxer hired to be a bodyguard to "Mike" (Peck). Up there in comedy with Billy Wilder's "Some Like it Hot" and "Seven Year Itch". Minnelli was an elegant director!!


Thank you for the tip, I ordered one just now .
Big Bacall fan.


----------



## Rogerx

Interview With The Vampire


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Thank you for the tip, I ordered one just now .
> Big Bacall fan.


You'll love it!! Especially very dumb "Maxy" (the man with 'no nose'!). Bacall is elegant in this as a fashion designer for the theatre. Peck is a sports reporter and it's a hilarious clash of their two cultures.


----------



## That Guy Mick

Rogerx said:


> Soldiers of Orange.
> 
> Dutch movie about a group of friends doing resistance against the Nazi's during WW II


This looks very interesting. Rutger Hauer has a spotty film history, but he always seem to transcend the work. I enjoyed Verhoeven's WWII film Black Book. Unfortunately, this doesn't seem to be available in NTSC format.


----------



## That Guy Mick

MacLeod said:


> It was fairly obvious why they were sent on the mission, since it was well explained in the intro.
> 
> A brilliantly executed concept, IMO, and not just about 'war', but life itself - "We are such stuff As dreams are made on; and our little life Is rounded with a sleep...(it begins and ends with sleeping) - and friendship (notice the handshakes) It didn't need character development. This was cinematic poetry.


The mission is obvious, but I see my point was less so. The film was certainly a dream, though these types are usually referred to as nightmares.


----------



## Rogerx

That Guy Mick said:


> This looks very interesting. Rutger Hauer has a spotty film history, but he always seem to transcend the work. I enjoyed Verhoeven's WWII film Black Book. Unfortunately, this doesn't seem to be available in NTSC format.


Are not all DVD players compatible these days ?


----------



## Red Terror

_"I'm sick of your laughing, your snoring, and your goddamn farts! Your goddamned ... your goddamn farts!"_


----------



## Flamme

A funny aussy comedy from the 80s...I like the way of thinking in movies from ''down under''...


----------



## senza sordino

I haven't posted here in about two weeks. Here's what I've been watching. (In case you're wondering how I can remember, I write down what movies I watch; I also write down what music I listen to and what I read.)

Magnolia (1999) Much better than I thought it was going to be

All About Eve (1950) Fantastic. Interesting how the gay characters are treated. They are only vaguely hinted as being gay, and they are not treated as good and redeeming characters.

The Adventures of Robin Hood (1938) Great music, and a good entertaining movie

Gandhi (1982) An epic story of an epic man, and somehow Attenborough's direction is rather ordinary.

The Rose (1979) Okay.

The Imaginarium of Dr Parnassus (2009) The last part was filmed here. The theatre scene where the awards are handed out in that imagination sequence is where our local professional symphony orchestra perform, I know the theatre well. The last scene is from our library foyer.

The Philadelphia Story (1940) Good.

The Kid (1921) I really liked it. The dream sequence at the end could have been dropped though. I rarely watch silent movies, one every few years.

Shampoo (1975) I found it boring. I turned it off on the first night and watched some television. I resumed the next night and finished it.

Patton (1970) Fantastic.

Best in Show (2000) Hilarious


----------



## Rogerx

Very good story, well acted .


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## perempe

Rolling Thunder (1977)


----------



## Score reader

Rewatched Jackie Chan's *Police Story* (1985) for the first time in 10 or 15 years.


----------



## Rogerx

Don't think, just watch 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love_&_Other_Drugs


----------



## Score reader

Rewatch

*Police Story 2* (1988)


----------



## Jacck

*Wolyn (2016)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6068960/

not an easy watching


----------



## Flamme

Interesting thing related to that movie is my ex gf from poland who was a great lover of movies totally ignored it b ecause it depicted ukrainian fascists slaughtering poles...She was like, lets sweep it under a rug, because of politics today, she didnt even want to talk about thaqt movie...I tried to find it with english subtitles but couldnt


----------



## bharbeke

The Great Muppet Caper (1981) (rewatch)

The humor and zany energy of this movie still hold up for me.


----------



## Guest

An excellent movie.


----------



## Joe B

Started in on some Tarantino movies over the last couple of days:


----------



## Jacck

Flamme said:


> Interesting thing related to that movie is my ex gf from poland who was a great lover of movies totally ignored it b ecause it depicted ukrainian fascists slaughtering poles...She was like, lets sweep it under a rug, because of politics today, she didnt even want to talk about thaqt movie...I tried to find it with english subtitles but couldnt


Of course the Russian propaganda tries to depict Ukrainians as fascists. But Russia started WW2, invaded Poland and massacred 20 thousand Poles
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katyn_massacre
so the Poles have a historical reason to detest both Russia (Katyn) and Ukraine (Wolyn).

some things are touchy. I bet some movies would be touchy to the Serbs as well
https://www.imdb.com/list/ls052107633/

BTW, if you are really interested in the true history, then I recommend this book
https://www.amazon.com/Bloodlands-Europe-Between-Hitler-Stalin/dp/0465031471
there were TWO terrible fascist regimes - one in Germany, the other one in Russia, and most of Eastern Europe was caught between those, including Ukraine. The Ukrainians first welcomed Nazi troops as liberators from Stalin. So it is quite complex and not black and white. The Germans managed to face their own history, the Russians did not. They are still living it.


----------



## Flamme

Or ''Albino''.Nice movie about camaraderie and sacrifice...9/10


----------



## Flamme

Jacck said:


> Of course the Russian propaganda tries to depict Ukrainians as fascists. But Russia started WW2, invaded Poland and massacred 20 thousand Poles
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katyn_massacre
> so the Poles have a historical reason to detest both Russia (Katyn) and Ukraine (Wolyn).
> 
> some things are touchy. I bet some movies would be touchy to the Serbs as well
> https://www.imdb.com/list/ls052107633/
> 
> BTW, if you are really interested in the true history, then I recommend this book
> https://www.amazon.com/Bloodlands-Europe-Between-Hitler-Stalin/dp/0465031471
> there were TWO terrible fascist regimes - one in Germany, the other one in Russia, and most of Eastern Europe was caught between those, including Ukraine. The Ukrainians first welcomed Nazi troops as liberators from Stalin. So it is quite complex and not black and white. The Germans managed to face their own history, the Russians did not. They are still living it.


As far as I know the ''moduis operandi'' of ukrainian fascists, banderas was pretty much the same as that of croatian ustashas...The ironic thing is banderas killed polish catholics and ustashas were like ULTRA CATHOLIC FANATICS and they even now support each other...What I saw in her and other poles I met is trying too hard to be ''best buddies'' with ukrainians and not really receiving much love from the other end...The world is a weird place...I actually tried to watch the movie with bad english subs but got sad and depressed even in beginning so I couldnt go further...


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> Of course the Russian propaganda tries to depict Ukrainians as fascists. But Russia started WW2, invaded Poland and massacred 20 thousand Poles
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katyn_massacre
> so the Poles have a historical reason to detest both Russia (Katyn) and Ukraine (Wolyn).
> 
> some things are touchy. I bet some movies would be touchy to the Serbs as well
> https://www.imdb.com/list/ls052107633/
> 
> BTW, if you are really interested in the true history, then I recommend this book
> https://www.amazon.com/Bloodlands-Europe-Between-Hitler-Stalin/dp/0465031471
> there were TWO terrible fascist regimes - one in Germany, the other one in Russia, and most of Eastern Europe was caught between those, including Ukraine. The Ukrainians first welcomed Nazi troops as liberators from Stalin. So it is quite complex and not black and white. The Germans managed to face their own history, the Russians did not. They are still living it.


My physician and friend is Polish. He emigrated to Australia 20 years ago and tells me all about life in Poland. Yesterday he wrote this in an email: we had been discussing a book called "Life at the Bottom" by Theodore Dalrymple. That book describes the race to the bottom (first in the UK and now USA) and the adoption of the tropes of the underclass being rapidly adopted by the rest of society because of cultural relativism (tattoos, body piercing, pants which hang down below the waist, foul language/the argot of the streets and reversed caps on heads). And my friend loathes Russians. He recently read "The Gulag Archipelago" in Polish.

_I was living in a horror like that for 30 years of my life. It was called socialism (socialistic Polish republic). Nation-wide brainwashing (successful) experiment. Nota bene: Australia is not too far behind the UK in socialistic achievements_.


----------



## ldiat

Joe B said:


> Started in on some Tarantino movies over the last couple of days:


do not forget these flicks:Reservoir Dogs, Pulp Fiction, Inglourious Basterds


----------



## Guest

ldiat said:


> do not forget these flicks:Reservoir Dogs, Pulp Fiction, Inglourious Basterds


Do you not find them intolerably and gratuitously violent?


----------



## Joe B

A couple more:


----------



## Rogerx

Wonderboys.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0185014/

Bases on the book from Michael Chabon


----------



## Joe B

ldiat said:


> do not forget these flicks:Reservoir Dogs, Pulp Fiction, Inglourious Basterds


..........I'm on it!..........


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> Russia started WW2,


An interesting analysis. Is this a personal view of history, or are you referencing some other source?


----------



## Jacck

MacLeod said:


> An interesting analysis. Is this a personal view of history, or are you referencing some other source?


https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-50955273


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-50955273


So, not quite the reputable analysis I was envisaging - just a row between two individuals who want to write their own version of what happened.


----------



## Jacck

MacLeod said:


> So, not quite the reputable analysis I was envisaging - just a row between two individuals who want to write their own version of what happened.


_"The Nazi invasion of Poland came just a week after Hitler's Foreign Minister Joachim von Ribbentrop and Soviet Foreign Minister Vyacheslav Molotov had signed a non-aggression pact on 23 August 1939, which stunned the world. A secret clause in the pact carved up Eastern Europe into Nazi and Soviet spheres of influence, allowing the two dictators - one fascist, the other communist - to occupy and dismantle Poland."_

the fascists in Germany and fascists in Russia made a pact to carve up eastern europe, and after Hitler thus got green light from Stalin, he invaded Poland. Russia invaded Poland too. So yes, the Russians are responsible for the start of WW2. Their current state is totally based on WW2 mythology and victory in the "Great Patriotic War". They have no positive vision for the future, so all that remains is a mythologized heroic past.


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> _"The Nazi invasion of Poland came just a week after Hitler's Foreign Minister Joachim von Ribbentrop and Soviet Foreign Minister Vyacheslav Molotov had signed a non-aggression pact on 23 August 1939, which stunned the world. A secret clause in the pact carved up Eastern Europe into Nazi and Soviet spheres of influence, allowing the two dictators - one fascist, the other communist - to occupy and dismantle Poland."_
> 
> the fascists in Germany and fascists in Russia made a pact to carve up eastern europe, and after Hitler thus got green light from Stalin, he invaded Poland. Russia invaded Poland too. So yes, the Russians are responsible for the start of WW2. Their current state is totally based on WW2 mythology and victory in the "Great Patriotic War". They have no positive vision for the future, so all that remains is a mythologized heroic past.


Smart Russians, eh. "Start" a war by getting another country to actually begin the military action, and then let them be blamed by the conventional historians whose analysis is that Germany started it.

I'm not buying it. But this would need to be continued in another thread if you wish to continue to make this case, as you've still not sourced a reputable historian.


----------



## Mifek

MacLeod said:


> An interesting analysis. Is this a personal view of history, or are you referencing some other source?


Try this:









Nazi-Soviet victory parade in 1939 after both Germany and Soviet Union invaded and defeated Poland:


----------



## Flamme

Hmmmm isnt Poland that country that ''butchered'' the poor chehoslovakia just before the world war broke?


----------



## Red Terror

Mifek said:


> Try this:
> 
> Nazi-Soviet victory parade in 1939 after both Germany and Soviet Union invaded and defeated Poland:


Stalin rounded up the Jewish refugees and returned them to the Gestapo - old uncle Joe, the biggest a$$hole of WW2.


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> Try this:


Thanks. What does he say about the idea that Russia started WW2?


----------



## Flamme

Well as some1 from former yugoslavia who has blood of almost all the nations inside himself not only ''serbian'' I can tell that we were taught that he wasnt actually so interested in occupying us and when he tried to mildly influence got slapped by Mr Tito, real man of steel, although stalin means ''man od steel''...So, I think from an objective pov he wasnt such a ''big, scary man'' the west often describes him...In our history its even said that he was disappointed and confused how easily the west gave up on eastern/central europe...In my country he even supported a vote with topic ''Monarchy or Republic''...Yes we actually had that in years immediately after WW2...In my experience with eastern and central europeans, not all I underline, but in this instance poles and ukrainians I saw lots of vanity, going to egomania even and thiking world and other ppl owe them something, this espcialy ukrainians, but poles as well...I think the word grifter is almost a perfect description...


----------



## perempe

Eliminators (2016)
The Debt Collector (2018)
The Debt Collector was better. between these two Scott Adkins movies I saw 1917.


----------



## Mifek

MacLeod said:


> Thanks. What does he say about the idea that Russia started WW2?


He says what every modern historian knows, namely that Soviet Russia and Nazi Germany were partners in the first part of WW2. The invasion of Poland in September 1939 was the work not only of the Nazis but also of the Soviets. Stalin had made a pact with Hitler - to call the invasion of Poland "Hitler's war" is therefore incorrect.


----------



## Guest

Mifek said:


> He says what every modern historian knows, namely that Soviet Russia and Nazi Germany were partners in the first part of WW2. The invasion of Poland in September 1939 was the work not only of the Nazis but also of the Soviets. Stalin had made a pact with Hitler - to call the invasion of Poland "Hitler's war" is therefore incorrect.


I didn't, so that's alright.


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> Smart Russians, eh. "Start" a war by getting another country to actually begin the military action, and then let them be blamed by the conventional historians whose analysis is that Germany started it.
> 
> I'm not buying it. But this would need to be continued in another thread if you wish to continue to make this case, as you've still not sourced a reputable historian.


Weren't you one and the same person who tried to bring me into line for not sticking to the terms of the OP? In this case it's about FILM and not global politics. Stick to your knitting and please adhere to the constraints you willingly issue to others.


----------



## Rogerx

Deux jours, une nuit ( Two days one night)

Liège, Belgium. Sandra is a factory worker who discovers that her workmates have opted for a EUR1,000 bonus in exchange for her dismissal. She has only a weekend to convince her colleagues to give up their bonuses in order to keep her job.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2737050/


----------



## perempe

this will be my next movie. thanks, Rogerx.


----------



## Tinker2Evers2Chance

Double bill of La Belle Epoque, Nicolas Bedos then Greta Gerwig's Little Women. Former was fun, the latter took no chances with casting or anything else, but none the worse for that.


----------



## Joe B

Today:


----------



## Rogerx

The Breakfast Club


----------



## ldiat

Joe B said:


> Today:


"when you little scamps get together, you are worse then a sewing circle" LOL


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Breakfast Club


saw this flick at the movies when it first came out!!!


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> saw this flick at the movies when it first came out!!!


Me too, now it was on telly


----------



## perempe

Monos (2019)
Deux jours, une nuit (recommended by Rogerx)


----------



## helenora

Sunset boulevard (re-watched)


----------



## JAS

helenora said:


> Sunset boulevard (re-watched)


That is a film that I hope no one tries to remake. It has a perfect cast that cannot be recreated.


----------



## helenora

JAS said:


> That is a film that I hope no one tries to remake. It has a perfect cast that cannot be recreated.


yes, and what a plot and story behind the story! Marvelous! One of the best in entire film industry!


----------



## Tinker2Evers2Chance

La Belle Époque. Directed by Nicolas Bedos.
Daniel Auteuil and Fanny Ardant, in which the former engages in time travel (of a sort) to a more recent and supposed realistic era than that depicted in a digital Westworld. No need to suspend disbelief any further than usual here, as it sits far closer to Coppola's 'Peggy Sue Got Married' than a - obvious color grading aside - Jeunet 'The City of Lost Children'. 
Accessible, intimate without being cloying, with well placed and familiar cynicism written into the aging protagonist. The soundtrack might be one of the places you can hear both Bach in the form of violin sonata No. 4 in c minor, and Baccara 'Yes sir, I can boogie'.


----------



## Rogerx

Dheepan (2015)

Dheepan is a Sri Lankan Tamil warrior who flees to France and ends up working as a caretaker outside Paris.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4082068/


----------



## ldiat

Allied a very good movie and very sad 9 outa 10 !!


----------



## perempe

helenora said:


> Sunset boulevard (re-watched)


Lots of thanks for the recommendation, really enjoyed it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rogerx said:


> Deux jours, une nuit ( Two days one night)
> 
> Liège, Belgium. Sandra is a factory worker who discovers that her workmates have opted for a EUR1,000 bonus in exchange for her dismissal. She has only a weekend to convince her colleagues to give up their bonuses in order to keep her job.
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2737050/


This was on British TV last night. Forgot all about it, unfortunately...


----------



## pianozach

Christabel said:


> No doubt *Hattie McDaniel* was having to pay penance and seek absolution on both knees the day she received her Academy Award. Never mind the fact that she was widely loved by cast and crew; surely some mistake!!
> 
> My husband lived in Fiji and his family had 'private contractors' who were servants; they got spending money, respect, board and lodging in the home of a British civil servant - instead of starvation in a grass hut. One and the same people who gave my husband and his brother Christmas gifts and personal mementos. One female servant lost her fiance through suicide and she gave my husband his army belt and other personal tokens, which he still has. And absolute horror of horrors, my husband's uncle was a British Civil Servant in Nigeria who had servants, and he earned an OBE and was much loved by blacks and whites alike. The British imported Indians into Fiji to grow and harvest sugar cane - for very low wages. They grew to take over the economy of Fiji, the government and to this day they are the dominant economic demographic.
> 
> Please do not watch the film "*Out of Africa*" to see a wonderful relationship between servant and mistress, as described by Isak Dinesen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband doesn't recall any single one of their housekeepers and servants whining about grievance and victimhood; to this day he says that the native Fijians are the most warm and beautiful people in the world.
> 
> Here's a scoop for you: white people can be servants too!!!


*McDaniel* was unable to attend the premiere of *Gone with the Wind* in Atlanta because it was held at a *"whites-only"* theater.

*The Oscars* ceremony in Los Angeles sat her at a segregated table at the side of the room; the *Ambassador Hotel* where the ceremony was held was for _*"whites only"*_, but allowed McDaniel in as "a favor".

*McDaniel* died in 1952. Her final wish - to be buried in *Hollywood Cemetery* - was denied because the graveyard was restricted to whites only. In 1999 the Cemetery finally offered internment services for her 47-year-old remains, but her family declined the offer. 1999.

O

Servants don't usually complain about their victimhood.

But if you're trying to say that slavery wasn't that bad for black people because there have been non-complaining white servants, then perhaps you should rethink how you view slavery. Or maybe you're being sarcastic. I can't tell.

But thanks for playing *Black Jeopardy!*


----------



## bharbeke

Hamilton (2016 performance recording on Disney+)

Superb. This is the rare musical that is intelligent, emotional, and has great performances from top to bottom.


----------



## Caesura

Phantom of the Opera miniseries from 1990. I like the different take it has compared to the ALW and Leroux versions. 

I love Charles Dance as the Phantom, even though he doesn't actually sing. His humour and wit are really something. For one thing, when he heard Carlotta sing for the first time, he says "My god, this place really is haunted!":lol:


----------



## Guest

_Nanook of the North _(1922)
_Dr Mabuse: Der Spieler _(1922)
_Orphans of the Storm _(1921)
_Close Encounters of the Third Kind _(1977)

_Orphans of the Storm _probably came out on top. Some astonishing set pieces, less sentiment than usual from Griffith, and some wacky comedy around the storming of the Bastille.

_Dr Mabuse _had great production design and some interesting composition using a depth of field not normally associated with the silent era. But I got bored and didn't watch the full 4 hours.

_Nanook _- neither a documentary, nor very interesting; in fact, the story behind its making is more interesting.

_CE3K _- One of my favourite films, but on this occasion, the Neary family seemed more irritating than usual.


----------



## Rogerx

The Mission (Special Edition)

Robert de Niro and Jeremy Irons staring.

Sublime.


----------



## Aliputera

Rewatched Taxi Driver a couple of days ago. Can definitely see Joaquin Phoenix taking inspirations from De Niro in that movie when he played Joker.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched these the last two days:


----------



## Rogerx

Days of Heaven

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Days_of_Heaven

Also another re watch.


----------



## Rogerx

Bitter Harvest (2017)

With Max Irons, son of Jeremy Irons.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3182620/


----------



## Rogerx

elgars ghost said:


> This was on British TV last night. Forgot all about it, unfortunately...


That's a pity, worth watching alas next time better .


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched today, as it was really too hot and humid to do much of anything else:


----------



## Rogerx

Roald Dahl's Esio Trot


----------



## ldiat

The Secret Life of Pets 2 oohhh its cute!! 9 outa 10 and funny!!


----------



## Chilham

View attachment 139415


Enjoyed it very much.


----------



## bharbeke

Solo
Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl

Both great adventure movies with an SF/F twist


----------



## Joe B

After watching "Deep Impact" yesterday, it seemed fitting to watch this today:


----------



## Rogerx

Raise the Red Lantern

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raise_the_Red_Lantern

If you like foreign movies, pleas watch this


----------



## That Guy Mick

Rogerx said:


> Are not all DVD players compatible these days ?


No. In the United States only a few specially prepared players will play the PAL format, or Blu-ray B and C region coded discs. I do not own either.


----------



## Rogerx

That Guy Mick said:


> No. In the United States only a few specially prepared players will play the PAL format, or Blu-ray B and C region coded discs. I do not own either.


I believe you, however when I bought my first DVD player around 1999 it was already compatible, it coast a fortune those days, I believe around €2000.00 now you buy one for just € 50.00 and they play all.


----------



## senza sordino

The past couple of weeks:

Black Narcissus (1947) I had no idea what to expect when I set my PVR to record this from Turner Classic Movies. I thought the location in the Himalayas was intriguing. It was terrific. Good cinematography and good acting. Recommended.

Bullett (1968) Next time I go to San Francisco, please let me drive!

The Last Emperor (1987) Good.

The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie (1969) Excellent. What a performance by Maggie Smith!

A Shot in the Dark (1964) No longer funny.

Welcome to Sarajevo (1997) Fairly good movie, a true story, from this modern day European tragedy.

Brighton Rock (1947) Excellent.


----------



## senza sordino

Joe B said:


> After watching "Deep Impact" yesterday, it seemed fitting to watch this today:


I have seen this, and I can't get past the appalling Physics in the movie. (Though to be fair, it's been a long time since I've seen this and I can't remember all the inaccuracies.) I had a colleague who used to show this movie to his students during the astronomy unit. Please don't show this to students thinking they are learning something about astronomy.


----------



## Joe B

senza sordino said:


> I have seen this, and I can't get past the appalling Physics in the movie. (Though to be fair, it's been a long time since I've seen this and I can't remember all the inaccuracies.) I had a colleague who used to show this movie to his students during the astronomy unit. Please don't show this to students thinking they are learning something about astronomy.


Not to worry. I stopped the movie several times to tell my wife where they were making errors (like using liquid oxygen as fuel). If/when I show students a video, it is from a reputable source.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched this earlier tonight for more escapist fun:


----------



## Rogerx

My Cousin Rachel

Remake from the one with Olivia de Havilland

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Cousin_Rachel_(2017_film)

5 stars


----------



## ldiat

#ABeautifulDayMovie #MisterRogers #TomHanks
A BEAUTIFUL DAY IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD,, a movie about Mister Rogers from Pittsbugh, Pa and WQED(classical music and PBS station). very good 9 0uta 10. its not all about kids.


----------



## DavidA

ldiat said:


> #ABeautifulDayMovie #MisterRogers #TomHanks
> A BEAUTIFUL DAY IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD,, a movie about Mister Rogers from Pittsbugh, Pa and WQED(classical music and PBS station). very good 9 0uta 10. its not all about kids.


Highly enjoyable. Watched it with my wife and (adult) daughter


----------



## DavidA

ldiat said:


> #ABeautifulDayMovie #MisterRogers #TomHanks
> A BEAUTIFUL DAY IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD,, a movie about Mister Rogers from Pittsbugh, Pa and WQED(classical music and PBS station). very good 9 0uta 10. its not all about kids.


Highly enjoyable. Watched it with my wife and (adult) daughter


----------



## Joe B

More escapist fun from Roland Emmerich, the master of the 'popcorn' movie:










Emmerich has no delusions with the movies he makes. In an interview, he said that his goal was to have people so absorbed in the spectacle on the screen that they should walk out of the theater not remembering where they parked their car.


----------



## Rogerx

In Your Hands (2018) - Au bout des doigts

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6858020/


----------



## ldiat

Changing Lanes very intense a good movie 8.9 outa 10


----------



## Joe B

Tonight we watched "The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly" from this box set:










My favorite of these three is "Fist Full of Dollars", but before I watch it, I want to watch "Yojimbo" first.
And Eli Wallach's performance is so good that I've got "The Magnificent Seven" on deck as well.


----------



## Rogerx

Hostile Border.
Just passed me by


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched this afternoon:










A truly great western: cast, script, direction, score.....all excellent.


----------



## Rogerx

A Time to Kill (1996) 4 stars

In Canton, Mississippi, a fearless young lawyer and his assistant defend a black man accused of murdering two white men who raped his ten-year-old daughter, inciting violent retribution and revenge from the Ku Klux Klan.


----------



## erki

Joe B said:


> My favorite of these three is "Fist Full of Dollars", but before I watch it, I want to watch "Yojimbo" first.
> And Eli Wallach's performance is so good that I've got "The Magnificent Seven" on deck as well.


Since many of us here like western movies I may get some help finding one I saw many years ago. It is rather different movie where (almost?) nobody gets killed. Basically a guy(brutal sheriff) chasing another guy(decent person but accused on something) who is one small step ahead all the time while doing good deeds to people he meets on the way. In the end the sheriff catches up with him but comes to realise how absurd all this chase has been.


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> A Time to Kill (1996) 4 stars
> 
> In Canton, Mississippi, a fearless young lawyer and his assistant defend a black man accused of murdering two white men who raped his ten-year-old daughter, inciting violent retribution and revenge from the Ku Klux Klan.


His summation speech to the jury is so powerful and wrenching.


----------



## Barbebleu

Denzel Washington - The Equalizer, and it’s sequel, the aptly titled, The Equalizer 2! Great escapist stuff.


----------



## Joe B

erki said:


> Since many of us here like western movies I may get some help finding one I saw many years ago. It is rather different movie where (almost?) nobody gets killed. Basically a guy(brutal sheriff) chasing another guy(decent person but accused on something) who is one small step ahead all the time while doing good deeds to people he meets on the way. In the end the sheriff catches up with him but comes to realise how absurd all this chase has been.


The story line you describe sounds familiar. I believe I saw this a long time ago on TV. Let me process this for a day or two. I just might be able to access the memory of it.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched this afternoon:










Another excellent Hawk's western. The 2K transfer, for most of the movie, is stunning.


----------



## Rogerx

Rosemary's Baby is a 1968 American psychological horror film written and directed by Roman Polanski, based on the 1967 novel Rosemary's Baby by Ira Levin.


----------



## Guest

Joe B said:


> Re-watched this afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another excellent Hawk's western. The 2K transfer, for most of the movie, is stunning.


I haven't seen a restored version of this film!! Two interesting things: Hawks 'discovered' Clift and gave him the mannerisms for the film (including touching his nose) and Ricky Nelson got the same tics later in "Rio Bravo"!!! I think Hawks wanted those guys to have bits of business with their hands.

Secondly, Thomas Dunstan was played by Wayne and he was only 13 years older that Clift - actually only 40 years old when the film was made. (There was a delay of some considerable time before the film was released.) Wayne was actually too young for the part. Anyway, I thought the ending ruined the film; the men were coming to logger-heads all the way through, with strong hatred motivating them and then, all of a sudden, it evaporates right at the end!! A major weakness which seriously injured an otherwise good yarn. And that man and the sugar, and the stampede....!!!

Another item of note; when Hawks was making "The Big Sleep" he was friendly with Raymond Chandler. The author delivered typed pages to the set every morning so the film was literally shot by the page. At the end of the shoot Hawks said he didn't have a clue how it all worked together and never understood the plot machinations in the least. I have always felt "Red River" suffered, to a significant degree, by reworking the ending until a 'resolution' could be found to satisfy movie-goers. That resulted in a massive compromise!! It just didn't work, IMO.

Here's the scene:


----------



## perempe

Horror of Dracula (1958)
Serpico (1973)
State of Grace (1990)
Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992)
The Last of the Mohicans (1992)


----------



## perempe

In the Mouth of Madness (1995)
God's Not Dead (2014)
The Current War (2017)
Greta (2018) can't recommend it
The Old Guard (2020)


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Nico, 1988_ - bittersweet bio of the enigmatic singer's last couple of years.


----------



## erki

> The story line you describe sounds familiar. I believe I saw this a long time ago on TV. Let me process this for a day or two. I just might be able to access the memory of it.


Thanks! I have been processing this for years. I hope you memory works better than mine.


----------



## erki

Meanwhile we watched this movie again. We saw this with my mom when it came out in the theatre. She was just 90 then and found it hilarious.
*The Brand New Testament*


----------



## Joe B

Christabel said:


> I haven't seen a restored version of this film!! Two interesting things: Hawks 'discovered' Clift and gave him the mannerisms for the film (including touching his nose) and Ricky Nelson got the same tics later in "Rio Bravo"!!! I think Hawks wanted those guys to have bits of business with their hands.
> 
> Secondly, Thomas Dunstan was played by Wayne and he was only 13 years older that Clift - actually only 40 years old when the film was made. (There was a delay of some considerable time before the film was released.) Wayne was actually too young for the part. Anyway, I thought the ending ruined the film; the men were coming to logger-heads all the way through, with strong hatred motivating them and then, all of a sudden, it evaporates right at the end!! A major weakness which seriously injured an otherwise good yarn. And that man and the sugar, and the stampede....!!!
> 
> Another item of note; when Hawks was making "The Big Sleep" he was friendly with Raymond Chandler. The author delivered typed pages to the set every morning so the film was literally shot by the page. At the end of the shoot Hawks said he didn't have a clue how it all worked together and never understood the plot machinations in the least. I have always felt "Red River" suffered, to a significant degree, by reworking the ending until a 'resolution' could be found to satisfy movie-goers. That resulted in a massive compromise!! It just didn't work, IMO.
> 
> Here's the scene:


There is also a second disc with the "pre-release" version of the film. I have not watched it yet. It's restoration is suppose to be even better (it was used for most of the transfer of the theatrical release as well as sound--optical track which was not degraded).
I agree that the ending just let all the building tension of the last 30 minutes of the film evaporate.
Criterion releases of early movies are fantastic. The detail in the black and white transfers are amazing. I also love how they clean up the mono sound and provide it as 2 channel PCM mono so it can be processed with different sound fields available in most AVR's.


----------



## Joe B

This afternoon:










As with all Criterion discs, the high-def transfers are excellent. Here's a picture where Wyatt Earp first meets Doc Holiday:










When John Ford did his closeups, you can see the detail in the fabric of the clothes the actors are wearing. Amazing restoration.


----------



## Guest

Joe, this is great news. It's a good Ford film!! I note that America takes its film legacy very seriously and is restoring a great many films, unlike Britain which only concentrates on a few films, eg. David Lean et al. But, it has to be said, a huge number of British films made in the 30s, 40s and 50s (not all, of course) were absolute rubbish. There are several standouts, including "Room at the Top" but 80% of British films qualify for landfill from that period, IMO.

I wish I knew how to post images onto this site as you and others can!


----------



## Rogerx

Ascenseur pour l'échafaud/Elevator to the Gallows

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elevator_to_the_Gallows


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched this afternoon:


----------



## perempe

The French Connection (1971)


----------



## Rogerx

Mulholland Drive (2001)

After a car wreck on the winding Mulholland Drive renders a woman amnesiac, she and a perky Hollywood-hopeful search for clues and answers across Los Angeles in a twisting venture beyond dreams and reality.


----------



## Guest

I regularly re-watch this masterpiece, "The Red Shoes" (Powell and Pressburger):


----------



## flamencosketches

Midsommar. Freaked me out real good...


----------



## Rogerx

Sommersby is a 1993 American romantic period drama film directed by Jon Amiel from a screenplay written by Nicholas Meyer and Sarah Kernochan, adapted from the historical account of the 16th century French peasant Martin Guerre. The film stars Richard Gere and Jodie Foster in the leading roles. Bill Pullman, James Earl Jones, Clarice Taylor, Frankie Faison, and R. Lee Ermey are featured in supporting roles. Set in the Reconstruction era following the American Civil War, in the film; a farmer returns home from the war, but his wife begins to suspect that the man is an impostor.

Sommersby was released in the United States on February 5, 1993 by Warner Bros. The film received generally positive reviews from critics who praised the performances and chemistry of its lead actors as well as the musical score and was a box office success grossing over $150 million, worldwide on a budget of $30 million. The movie was based on the 1982 French movie The Return of Martin Guerre.[1]


----------



## ldiat

The Old Guard. very strange but good! give it 9 outa 10. on netfilx.






The Old Guard | Official Trailer | Netflix


----------



## Guest

"Gran Torino". A wonderful film played to the hilt by Clint Eastwood - a perennial hero whom I adore. I couldn't blame Walt; his neighborhood turned foreign before his eyes while he lived there, and he was never consulted about it!! If it had been a new shopping centre everybody would be consulted.


----------



## cheregi

Unfortunately the last movie I watched was Tom Hooper's Les Miserables (2012). Absolutely silly with terrible CGI, terrible shot composition, wild overacting... but honestly very enjoyable despite/because of all that. The seeds of Cats (2019) were in evidence.


----------



## Luchesi

This short is light and dark and a twist for an ending.


----------



## Rogerx

Edvard Munch (1974)

Cast Marjorie Yates, Leigh McCormack, Anthony Watson

It's clear Davies believes we are shaped by the movies we watch. If Fellini saw life as a circus, then Davies sees life as a cinema. Young Bud (Leigh McCormack) is his alter ego, and this is a rhapsodic scrapbook of memories from a working-class Liverpool childhood accompanied by dispatches from the wireless, popular songs and rousing


----------



## JorgeDav

"Pain and Glory" by Pedro Almodóvar.


----------



## perempe

Point Blank (1967)
The Car (1977)
Rushmore (1998)
Freaks (2018)
The Silencing (2020)

The Silence (2019)
Not bad, but way too similar to A Quiet Place (2018).


----------



## Rogerx

Brideshead Revisited

Revised indeed , stunning good filmed


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Brideshead Revisited
> 
> Revised indeed , stunning good filmed


The television series is much better, in that respect the film is a disappointment, only my opinion of course.


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> The television series is much better, in that respect the film is a disappointment, only my opinion of course.


As a series you are right but however this is packed in a few hours and more close to the book.


----------



## erki

Polansky's *The Ninth Gate*
I like Johnny Depp in many films. 
This film has some great music. Wojciech Kilar ‎- The Ninth Gate (Original Film Soundtrack)
Vocalise by Sumi Jo


----------



## Rogerx

Les gardiennes (2017)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6213362/


----------



## Guest

erki said:


> Polansky's *The Ninth Gate*
> I like Johnny Depp in many films.
> This film has some great music. Wojciech Kilar ‎- The Ninth Gate (Original Film Soundtrack)
> Vocalise by Sumi Jo


This is Depp's finest film by a country mile: "Donnie Brasco".


----------



## Guest

"*Beneath Hill 60*" is a highly recommended Australian film; a true story about a detonation from underground in WW1 which killed Germans, creating a massive explosion. It's available here to watch and do take advantage of it while it's still available.






Directed by Australian Jeremy Sims and a favourite of mine in the film (briefly) is Jacqueline Mackenzie - she's something else.


----------



## perempe

The Babadook (2014)
Scouts Guide to the Zombie Apocalypse (2015)
Raw (2016)
The Babysitter (2017)
Relic (2020)

Scouts and The Babysitter offer light entertainment. Raw is good, but can be disturbing.


----------



## Luchesi

Christabel said:


> This is Depp's finest film by a country mile: "Donnie Brasco".


Growing up, our neighbors were the Gambinos. They never had to get an education because of the family business, but they kept the neighborhood safe, because all the bad guys knew they were there..


----------



## Guest

Luchesi said:


> Growing up, our neighbors were the Gambinos. They never had to get an education because of the family business, but they kept the neighborhood safe, because all the bad guys knew they were there..


That's one of the 'benefits' of having the crooks in your area!! In our region (30km up the valley) we've had an ongoing crime problem with indigenous gangs; the police won't act (for the same reason now with BLM) but the local Harley biker gangs (thugs and drug-dealers) have dealt with them, moving them out of the area while the police turn a blind eye!! Job done.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Great adaption by Bunuel









Silly film but director Raoul Walsh keeps things moving at such a pace that you barely have time to say "Wait..what?" 
In lovely technicolor.


----------



## Rogerx

Les uns et les autres (1981)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083260/

Stunning!!!


----------



## erki

The Lone Ranger





Nice humour and stunning visual effects.


----------



## mikeh375

Just caught 'Three Billboards outside Ebbing, Missouri' last night. What a great film...McDormand was fabulous in her hard mother role.


----------



## Guest

Foolish Wives (1923)









This movie's reputation seems to have been built on what was cut and didn't actually make it to the screen in the first place, and what is now available is but a pale shadow of what is supposed to have been created.

I'll stick with saying that what is there to actually watch is narratively and editorially confused, visually patchy, directorially overblown, morally simplistic.

And numerically wrong. There was only one foolish wife. In fact, only one wife at all.


----------



## Rogerx

The Long Day Closes

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Long_Day_Closes_(film)


----------



## Guest

Tonight "*It's a Wonderful Life*" in a beautiful restoration of the 1946 film. The final film of Frank Capra ("Capra-corn"), and the first film James Stewart made after his return from Europe in WW2 as a bomber pilot. Stewart was a much-decorated war veteran and he had great reservations about returning to acting after the horrors of war. You can certainly see a big change in the actor from 1939, 1940 to 1946. In many ways he wasn't the same man and this film captures that hard edge to his personality.

"It's a Wonderful Life" failed to gain traction with the public until long after the end of WW2. It is essentially a fairy story about a small town, picket fences, idealists, a mean and unscrupulous money man and this is complemented by the family and community values of Bedford Falls which Capra saw as essentially American. The people couldn't relate to this so shortly after the horrors of war. But there is another, darker side to "*It's a Wonderful Life*" and this presents a dystopian view of a world without George Bailey; corrupt, decadent, criminal, dark, violent and fearful. The film audiences couldn't relate to that in close proximity to the family values. Unlike film noir, which represented the mean streets and the criminal underbelly of the city, "It's a Wonderful Life" was about small town America; the people weren't ready for dystopia and, indeed, hadn't experienced it themselves in the manner depicted in the film. The narrative was characterized by the polarities of good and evil - neither of which suited the zeitgeist of middle America. The film was critically re-appraised about 25 years after it was made; by that time the world was mean and corrupt like that depicted in "Pottersville"; people had become coarsened and cynical, sexually promiscuous and substance addicted. And in light of that change in society itself modern audiences can see with "It's a Wonderful Life" just what the central character George could: what life is like when there is an absence of decent ordinary people who put others before themselves. I'm sorry to say we live in that modern, urbanized dystopia depicted by Frank Capra over 70 years ago. In my own lifetime I've seen that change and it hasn't been pretty.


----------



## perempe

The Hidden Face - La Cara Oculta (2011)
(rewatch)

The male lead plays a conductor, you should recognise the orchestral excerpts in the movie.


----------



## bharbeke

I've been going through a lot of the excellent Pixar shorts on Disney+. Some of my favorites:

Riley's First Date?
Piper
For the Birds
Lou
Lava
Boundin'
One Man Band
Bao
Party Central
Toy Story Toons: Hawaiian Vacation
Toy Story Toons: Small Fry


----------



## Guest

An interesting short film about the Criterion Collection restoration of "Mildred Pierce", starring Joan Crawford and directed by Michael Curtiz. The lighting and cinematography - Ernest Haller (with Ray Rennahan "Gone with the Wind") - are absolutely radiant: this black and white film demonstrates the beauty of monochrome.






And another black and white masterpiece being restored, "*The Third Man*" (Carol Reed, director). Cinematography by Robert Krasker:






So interesting!!


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Princess Yang Kwei Fei (楊貴妃, Yōkihi) (1955)

One of only two films that Kenji Mizoguchi made in color.
Wonderful movie!


----------



## perempe

Who Can Kill a Child? (1976)


----------



## Rogerx

The Fault In Our Stars


----------



## perempe

The Stepfather (1987)
It was watchable because of Terry O'Quinn.









I Saw the Devil (2010)
A well-known movie I missed.


----------



## ldiat

found this and watched this last night The Magic Flute 1975. was made in Norway??





Ingmar Bergman's The Magic Flute - new trailer | BFI


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Great film. Glad i finally caught up with this one.


----------



## Rogerx

Midnight Cowboy


----------



## Rogerx

The Reader.


----------



## perempe

The Hidden (1987)








A movie with Kyle MacLachlan from the '80s. I think it inspired Men in Black. Danny Trejo has a cameo.


----------



## Guest

"Kiss of the Spider Woman", 1985 Hector Babenco - starring William Hurt and Raul Julia.

Highly recommended and unusual film. The talented Raul Julia died much too soon and is sadly missed. Hurt has never been better than in this film; not a false note in the whole experience.


----------



## Rogerx

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

Fantastic.


----------



## pianozach

Free movie On Demand

*Batman v Superman Dawn of Justice*

Probably free because it was fairly poorly received critically. Except for the part of Wonder Woman.

Surprisingly, the "extended version", with an extra 31 minutes of footage was considered a far superior film.

But we got the 'regular' version.

Hard to follow at times.









The score was *Hans Zimmer* and *Junkie XL*. It was kind of an up or down sort of score, hitting its marks at least half the time, and being rather tacked on at others.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched in the last week:






















and these shows


----------



## Rogerx

Not a big fan from Mr Hanks, Good movie though


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> Not a big fan from Mr Hanks, Good movie though


My wife and I watched this after lunch today. Very well done movie: script, cast, set design, costumes, cinematography and score.....all first rate.


----------



## pianozach

Last night we watched *Solo: A Star Wars Story*

I bit confusing to watch, but overall enjoyable.

My wife was a bit more critical, with some disappointment with casting.

Director was brought in as a replacement director halfway though the production, and had to reshoot a great deal of already completed footage.


----------



## Rogerx

The Romantic Englishwoman

Starring: Glenda Jackson

British film directed by Joseph Losey and starring Michael Caine, Glenda Jackson, Helmut Berger. It marks the feature-length screen debut for Kate Nelligan. The screenplay was written by Tom Stoppard and Thomas Wiseman.

Caine plays a successful English novelist whose discontented wife, played by Jackson, decides to take a holiday to Germany in order to "find herself". There she meets a mysterious young man, played by Berger, in an elevator, which initiates an often bizarre, but extremely mature examination of desire, responsibility and the nature of love.

The film was shown at the 1975 Cannes Film Festival, but wasn't entered into the main competition.[1]


----------



## Joe B

Last night:










I ventured into one of the DVD cabinets yesterday and was face to face with my Dragon Dynasty collection. Dragon Dynasty 're-issues' of Hong Kong martial arts films are an excellent product. They present the best transfers available with the best audio available, much like The Criterion Collection does for important classic and contemporary films.


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> Free movie On Demand
> 
> *Batman v Superman Dawn of Justice*
> 
> Probably free because it was fairly poorly received critically. Except for the part of Wonder Woman.
> 
> Surprisingly, the "extended version", with an extra 31 minutes of footage was considered a far superior film.
> 
> But we got the 'regular' version.
> 
> Hard to follow at times.
> 
> View attachment 140531
> 
> 
> The score was *Hans Zimmer* and *Junkie XL*. It was kind of an up or down sort of score, hitting its marks at least half the time, and being rather tacked on at others.


Watched the 'follow-up', *Justice League*, last night.

A far superior film in practically every department.









*Hans Zimmer* declined to score the film, as he had "retired" from the "Superhero business" (temporarily, as it turns out), leaving only *Junkie XL* to score this one. In June 2017, *Danny Elfman* was announced to have "controversially" replaced Junkie XL.

Replaced? How is that there is drama in film scoring? Well, information on this "controversy' is spotty, but original director, *Zack Snyder*, "stepped down" during post-production due to the death of his daughter, and director *Joss Whedon* was brought in to take over post-production duties for Justice League, including writing and directing additional photography for the film. Ultimately he ended up changing most of the film from what *Zack Snyder* had already filmed, completed, and intended.

In July 2020, *Justice League* actor *Ray Fisher* (Victor/Cyborg) accused *Whedon* of showing *"gross, abusive, unprofessional, and completely unacceptable"* behavior toward the cast and crew of the film.

Among the changes Whedon made was to replace Junkie XL with Elfman.

The *Danny Elfman* score was quite good, and I'm not really an Elfman fan. Nothing against him or his music, I just don't typically get excited by his oddball scoring. But I know plenty of folks that ARE fans, so it's just a matter of taste I suppose.

No, wait, I'll suck it up and give the score an "Excellent" rating for this type of film.


----------



## En Passant

My Girlfriend and I watched the 2006 film *"The Lives of Others" *(Das Leben der Anderen).






​
Ulrich Mühe received the gold award for Best Performance by an Actor in a Leading Role, at the Deutscher Filmpreis (German Film Awards); and the Best Actor Award at the 2006 European Film Awards. Ulrich Mühe died of stomach cancer a year later.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched this afternoon:










This is a fun movie. David Mamet's script is excellent. Robert De Niro, Sean Penn, Demi Moore, Bruno Kirby, Hoyt Axton, John C. Riley and many others (Wallace Shawn among them) are all great in this. The movie is a comedy/crime action film which takes place in 1935 in a town along the Canadian border. Definitely worth a watch if you've never seen it before.


----------



## Rogerx

Children Of A Lesser God

Five Stars


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Children Of A Lesser God
> 
> Five Stars


Yes, I really loved that film!! And the scene where he says, "I'm falling.......into the pool with you"!!!!


----------



## Guest

Joe B said:


> Re-watched this afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a fun movie. David Mamet's script is excellent. Robert De Niro, Sean Penn, Demi Moore, Bruno Kirby, Hoyt Axton, John C. Riley and many others (Wallace Shawn among them) are all great in this. The movie is a comedy/crime action film which takes place in 1935 in a town along the Canadian border. Definitely worth a watch if you've never seen it before.


Is that film a re-make of the Michael Curtiz version from 1955? It's my husband's favourite film but I don't think it's either funny or particularly well directed. Too much screen to fill and not enough movement within the frame. Lessons needed from John Ford on how to fill the screen with 'bits of business'. A major disappointment from an otherwise accomplished director!


----------



## perempe

Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1978)
The Entity (1982)


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> Watched the 'follow-up', *Justice League*, last night. . . .
> 
> . . .
> 
> . . . original director, *Zack Snyder*, "stepped down" during post-production due to the death of his daughter, and director *Joss Whedon* was brought in to take over post-production duties for Justice League, including writing and directing additional photography for the film. Ultimately he ended up changing most of the film from what *Zack Snyder* had already filmed, completed, and intended.
> 
> In July 2020, *Justice League* actor *Ray Fisher* (Victor/Cyborg) accused *Whedon* of showing *"gross, abusive, unprofessional, and completely unacceptable"* behavior toward the cast and crew of the film.
> 
> Among the changes Whedon made was to replace Junkie XL with Elfman.


But wait, there's more . . .

It turns out that there are plans to release a *Zack Snyder's Justice League* at a cost of over $20 million.

Original director Snyder seems a bit pissed off at what was done to his work, and is working to get HIS version released. That may mean that there could be a Junkie XL score to accompany it. The article I read indicates that all the actors are on board to complete Snyder's original vision. I'm betting that they ALL have grudges against the replacement director, not just the one actor that's come forward.


----------



## Joe B

Christabel said:


> *Is that film a re-make of the Michael Curtiz version from 1955? * It's my husband's favourite film but I don't think it's either funny or particularly well directed. Too much screen to fill and not enough movement within the frame. Lessons needed from John Ford on how to fill the screen with 'bits of business'. A major disappointment from an otherwise accomplished director!


Yes it is. Outside of the main story line (3 convicts escape.....), Mamet's script differs greatly in the setting, characters, and plot devices used which move the story line forward.


----------



## Guest

Joe B said:


> Yes it is. Outside of the main story line (3 convicts escape.....), Mamet's script differs greatly in the setting, characters, and plot devices used which move the story line forward.


So it's not really related apart from the skeletal remains of the narrative and the title - and I'd be pretty sure - vast amounts of profane language.


----------



## Joe B

Christabel said:


> So it's not really related apart from the skeletal remains of the narrative and the title - *and I'd be pretty sure* - vast amounts of profane language.


You are correct about the movie only being the skeletal remains of the original.

Vast amounts of profane language? Some from the character of Demi Moore, and that's about it. Penn and De Niro are hiding out as priests, so they're not going around swearing in the film. I've found Mamet's use of profanity, when he uses it, is completely appropriate for his characters. I'm curious why you would make this statement. Something against Mamet? The cast members? Because the film was made in 1989? Your condemnation and dismissal, from someone who has taught film, strikes me as odd without you ever having seen this movie.


----------



## Rogerx

Youth (2015)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3312830/

More then entertaining


----------



## Guest

Joe B said:


> You are correct about the movie only being the skeletal remains of the original.
> 
> Vast amounts of profane language? Some from the character of Demi Moore, and that's about it. Penn and De Niro are hiding out as priests, so they're not going around swearing in the film. I've found Mamet's use of profanity, when he uses it, is completely appropriate for his characters. I'm curious why you would make this statement. Something against Mamet? The cast members? Because the film was made in 1989? Your condemnation and dismissal, from someone who has taught film, strikes me as odd without you ever having seen this movie.


I'm opposed to gratuitous profanity, regarding it as a form of violence. "The Big Lebowski", was annoying for the same reason - even though the film is funny. The jokes would have worked without the foul language. Mamet has form: "Glengarry Glen Ross" is an appalling film for that reason. This is why I prefer earlier films because this is missing and they had to rely on clever writing rather than anger, snarling and swearing. Society and culture aren't improved when you face them downwards towards the toilet. I've heard the argument "this is what real life is like" but I also say 'real life' is also about blood, vomit and excrement - which I don't go to the cinema to see.

People will disagree and that's my take. I discussed this when teaching film to students in high school, talking to them about the importance of words and language and how profanities can become the 'speed humps' in a film. I guess I'm just very tired of it. Shakespeare used language of the streets but, by God, the compensation for that was incredible.


----------



## perempe

Will see See No Evil, Hear No Evil & The Woman in Red soon as well.


----------



## Guest

perempe said:


> Will see See No Evil, Hear No Evil & The Woman in Red soon as well.


Sadly they're both no longer with us.


----------



## Guest

George Steven's 1942 comedy "Woman of the Year", starring Tracy and Hepburn. It's a glorious film and totally classy - from beginning to end. Just watch this 7'30" scene with the newly-married career woman Tess trying to make breakfast for husband (Tracy). The scene actually becomes more disastrous as it goes along and is much longer than this but this excerpt is enough to give you a general idea:


----------



## Joe B

Christabel said:


> I'm opposed to gratuitous profanity, regarding it as a form of violence. "The Big Lebowski", was annoying for the same reason - even though the film is funny. The jokes would have worked without the foul language. Mamet has form: "Glengarry Glen Ross" is an appalling film for that reason. This is why I prefer earlier films because this is missing and they had to rely on clever writing rather than anger, snarling and swearing. Society and culture aren't improved when you face them downwards towards the toilet. I've heard the argument "this is what real life is like" but I also say 'real life' is also about blood, vomit and excrement - which I don't go to the cinema to see.
> 
> People will disagree and that's my take. I discussed this when teaching film to students in high school, talking to them about the importance of words and language and how profanities can become the 'speed humps' in a film. I guess I'm just very tired of it. Shakespeare used language of the streets but, by God, the compensation for that was incredible.


So you have a problem with *some* of Mamet's scripts and you therefore apply this to *all *of his scripts. Now I understand your 'reasoning'.


----------



## Guest

Joe B said:


> So you have a problem with *some* of Mamet's scripts and you therefore apply this to *all *of his scripts. Now I understand your 'reasoning'.


Let me put it this way; Ruth Gordon and Garson Kanin never used profanities in their scripts, nor did John Huston, Casey Robinson, Preston Sturges, Joseph L. Manckiewicz, Sidney Howard, Robert Bolt, Michael Wilson, Dudley Nichols, Carl Foreman, Dalton Trumbo, Billy Wilder, Ben Hecht, Ernest Lehman, Leon Uris, William Goldman, Robert Bresson, Powell & Pressburger, Stanley Kubrick, Donald Ogden Stewart, Talbot Jennings, Karl Tunberg....... the list is long and distinguished.

I just don't see the need for foul language.


----------



## perempe

Shoot to Kill (1988)








I recommend it to fans of Berenger, Poitier, Kirstie Alley & hiking.


----------



## En Passant

I just purchased *"The Grand Budapest Hotel'* steelbook for my partner.

One of her favourite films, I wasn't a fan on first viewing but it is an amazing film​.


----------



## pianozach

Two nights ago we watched *Red Sparrow*, a 2018 spy thriller, figuring that since it starred *Jennifer Lawrence* it would be pretty good, as she's an in-demand rising star. She's *Mystique* in the *X-Men* films, and starred in *The Hunger Games* films and is the highest paid action heroine of all time. She won an Academy Award for Best Actress in 2012.

Instead we were treated to a highly sexualized and violence-friendly sexpionage mainstream where we get to ogle Lawrence while she's degraded.

Despite that Lawrence turns in a remarkable performance. So, I don't really know what to say about the film . . . well, you wouldn't want to watch it with your mom.


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> So you have a problem with *some* of Mamet's scripts and you therefore apply this to *all *of his scripts. Now I understand your 'reasoning'.





Christabel said:


> Let me put it this way; Ruth Gordon and Garson Kanin never used profanities in their scripts, nor did John Huston, Casey Robinson, Preston Sturges, Joseph L. Manckiewicz, Sidney Howard, Robert Bolt, Michael Wilson, Dudley Nichols, Carl Foreman, Dalton Trumbo, Billy Wilder, Ben Hecht, Ernest Lehman, Leon Uris, William Goldman, Robert Bresson, Powell & Pressburger, Stanley Kubrick, Donald Ogden Stewart, Talbot Jennings, Karl Tunberg....... the list is long and distinguished.
> 
> I just don't see the need for foul language.


I don't think you understood what I wrote. I get you don't like profanity. The script of "We're No Angels" has very few profane words, all spoken by one character. I was questioning your reasoning: going from a few specifics films by a screen writer and then drawing a conclusion about all of his films.

Your list of directors to prove your point looks impressive, but most of the movies made by the directors you listed made films in an era where profanity would never be tolerated. They couldn't put in a swear word even if they wanted to. They wrote under the constraints of the studio systems in place at the time.

I am not trying to have an argument about the merits of profanity in film.
I am willing to have an argument regarding your prejudiced view drawing conclusions about a film which you've never seen. As a teacher of film, I would think you would want to view a film before writing comments about it.


----------



## Rogerx

Le Trio Infernal

The Infernal Trio (French: Le Trio infernal) is a 1974 French drama film directed by Francis Girod. It is based on the French criminal Georges Sarret.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072320/


----------



## Caesura

The Fox & the Hound (1981) by Disney

Really underrated Disney movie in my opinion.


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Le Trio Infernal
> 
> The Infernal Trio (French: Le Trio infernal) is a 1974 French drama film directed by Francis Girod. It is based on the French criminal Georges Sarret.
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0072320/


Thank you for the heads up; that film looks excellent. Romy Schneider had a sad end to her life.


----------



## Guest

Joe B said:


> I don't think you understood what I wrote. I get you don't like profanity. The script of "We're No Angels" has very few profane words, all spoken by one character. I was questioning your reasoning: going from a few specifics films by a screen writer and then drawing a conclusion about all of his films.
> 
> Your list of directors to prove your point looks impressive, but most of the movies made by the directors you listed made films in an era where profanity would never be tolerated. They couldn't put in a swear word even if they wanted to. They wrote under the constraints of the studio systems in place at the time.
> 
> I am not trying to have an argument about the merits of profanity in film.
> I am willing to have an argument regarding your prejudiced view drawing conclusions about a film which you've never seen. As a teacher of film, I would think you would want to view a film before writing comments about it.


I don't have a 'prejudice view' - I have personal preferences. I feel that profanity isn't needed if a script is artfully and cleverly constructed. In many instances it's a cop-out for more impoverished written ideas. Mamet didn't impress with "Glengarry" and I have no desire to repeat the experience with similar profanity. And mine is not a list of directors, but famous WRITERS (some of whom also directed).

Now, as to censorship and 'constraints' of the studio system being the reason many didn't use swear words.....that's a big and very controversial point - since MANY screenplays came from famous novels and plays which also would have contained none either. You can watch a film like "Adam's Rib", George Cukor (who ironically had a foul mouth in real life) and find it urbane, witty, sophisticated and packed with wonderful dialogue. I remember seeing a documentary years ago and Gavin Lambert was interviewed; he said "we watched it when we were all at film school and we nodded in agreement, 'this is what we all want - this is what we aspire to; what it's all about'". I believe it.

You may not have liked the studio system and its attempts to produce a certain 'wholesome' image to the viewing public, but it certainly didn't contribute to moral decay like we have today. A film like "*Scarface*", Hawks, 1932, couldn't have been made just a few years later. Billy Wilder used trickery to get around the censorship issues in many of his films, and they're not impoverished by relentless profanities. I believe many of those film directors and writers wanted to uplift society instead of dragging it through the mud. And it was always possible to make confronting films (Anthony Mann westerns, just to name one) and film noir (the genre of the mean streets) without the hint of degraded language.

Speaking of "*Scarface*", there's an excellent point of comparison. Howard Hawks directed a violent and confronting film with a hard edge, mean characters and ZERO SWEARING. Later "Scarface" was re-made 50 years later with Al Pacino, directed by Brian dePalma. It was shockingly choreographed violence with degrading swearing. Where was the humanity of the Hawks film? MIA.

Nothing can substitute for a magnificent script and the best possible use of the languages we share. For posterity's sake, if nothing else.


----------



## Rogerx

Christabel said:


> Thank you for the heads up; that film looks excellent. Romy Schneider had a sad end to her life.


 More to come, except the Sissi movies.


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> More to come, except the Sissi movies.


When we lived in Vienna movies about Sissi played virtually around the clock; I put it down to the tourist trade. I guess you know that conductor Karl Bohm's son played the Austrian heir and husband to Sissi in those films!!


----------



## Rogerx

Christabel said:


> When we lived in Vienna movies about Sissi played virtually around the clock; I put it down to the tourist trade. I guess you know that conductor Karl Bohm's son played the Austrian heir and husband to Sissi in those films!!


We have theme around Christmas time, juts like The sound of music, sometimes on 4 different channels at once.
Had the Bohm guy also not have some kind of bond with a African nation?


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> We have theme around Christmas time, juts like The sound of music, sometimes on 4 different channels at once.
> Had the Bohm guy also not have some kind of bond with a African nation?


Groan. "The Sound of Music" was re-badged "The Sound of Mucous" by Christopher Plummer!!

I don't know about any African connection with Bohm.


----------



## En Passant

Christabel said:


> Thank you for the heads up; that film looks excellent. Romy Schneider had a sad end to her life.


Oh that's sad to hear I know she was divorced twice but I didn't know that. I had just re-watched "La Piscine" with my partner (first time she's seen it) last week. Schneider always had such charm on screen. Romy's daughter Sarah Biasini is also an actress she has her Mother's beauty.


----------



## Rogerx

Christabel said:


> Thank you for the heads up; that film looks excellent. Romy Schneider had a sad end to her life.


Not to forget she lost a child at very young age, the child that is.


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Not to forget she lost a child at very young age, the child that is.


Yes I read that; he was impaled on a steel fence when climbing at the age of 14. Every parent's nightmare.


----------



## En Passant

Christabel said:


> Yes I read that; he was impaled on a steel fence when climbing at the age of 14. Every parent's nightmare.


Oh no I had a few close calls as a child I'm sure most of us did; There but for the grace of god and all that...


----------



## perempe

Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory (1971)


----------



## senza sordino

A couple of days ago I watched Transsiberian (2008)









I thought the movie was good, and the setting fantastic. Recommended.

Has anyone else seen this movie? Spoiler alert: I don't understand the ending; well, more precisely, I don't understand the motivation of Ben Kingsley's character to do what he did. I read the plot summary in Wikipedia for help, but I don't buy it. I don't want to give away more of the plot to describe my problem with the ending. If anything, it made me like the movie a bit more, because I can't stop thinking about it.

Perhaps someday I will take the Trans Siberian Railway, but I don't plan on committing any murders. If I were to go, it would be my second trip to Russia.


----------



## Guest

A friend of my son did that trip about a decade ago and the train broke down for a full day!


----------



## perempe

I saw it more than 10 years ago, don't remember.


----------



## Rogerx

Le vieux fusil (1975)

According to Robert Enrico in his biography, on the set of Le Vieux Fusil, Romy Schneider could not bear Philippe Noiret anymore. She found him rude.


----------



## Guest

"*Trouble in Paradise*", Ernst Lubitsch, 1933. Criterion Restoration of a film which certainly has 'the Lubitsch touch". Screenplay by the great Samson Raphaelson with sophistication and nuance. The film is, of course, highly dated but it remains a classic of the genre of the comedy of manners:


----------



## Rogerx

La jalousie

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2511670/

From France television


----------



## Rogerx

West Side Story


----------



## Guest

Absolutely love this film!! This is the best part:






What an incredible score and the dancing is absolutely inspired. Pauline Kael criticized that dancing saying it was 'classical ballet dancers on the street'. She had zero idea and Jerome Robbins had ALL THE CLUES.

The film is a comprehensive masterpiece. Just look at this; so difficult to sing, just for starters.






For me, this dance sequence is a choreographed realization of musical counterpoint. Those dancers could be grouped into complex SATB harmonies, in physical form, all moving simultaneously yet in a complementary way - as in the music of JS Bach. Masterful.


----------



## ldiat

A SCORE TO SETTLE not bad a good movie 5 outa 6. a strange ending!


----------



## perempe

Rogerx said:


> Le vieux fusil (1975)
> 
> According to Robert Enrico in his biography, on the set of Le Vieux Fusil, Romy Schneider could not bear Philippe Noiret anymore. She found him rude.


Les ripoux (1984) was perhaps the most entertaining movie with Noiret for me. I saw it a couple months ago with hungarian dubbing.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## helenora

long anticipated...finally found this movie and it was quite a disappointment. All beautiful, locations, nice actors, but what was the point? not much


----------



## perempe

*Christine (1983)
*


----------



## Caesura

All Dogs Go to Heaven (1989)


----------



## Rogerx

Hiroshima mon amour

Fantastic

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiroshima_mon_amour


----------



## En Passant

Rogerx said:


> Hiroshima mon amour
> 
> Fantastic
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiroshima_mon_amour


One of my favourite films. *Emmanuelle Riva* was so beautiful RIP.

Bought *The Third Man* Collector's Ed mainly for the radio play. We watched it last night another fantastic film.


----------



## En Passant

helenora said:


> long anticipated...finally found this movie and it was quite a disappointment. All beautiful, locations, nice actors, but what was the point? not much


Oh no that's disappointing two great actors. I do like films "about nothing" though so it might be right up my street.


----------



## Rogerx

Mona Lisa smile , kind of Dead poet society only with girls


----------



## ldiat

JOKER wow this movie is sad and weird!very good acting! 8.5 outa 10


----------



## Caesura

How the Grinch Stole Christmas (1966)


----------



## En Passant

*Beauty and the Beast* (1991)

My Daughters favourite movie (this could change with the wind)​


----------



## Joe B

In the middle of watching this (a phone call for my wife is giving me time to post this now):









I haven't seen this since I was a little kid. I distinctly remember Sabu's monologue at the beginning of the film....brought me right back. Amazing how time flies by.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:










A really good score by Philip Glass.


----------



## perempe

The Rules of Attraction (2002)
I have to admit it wasn't a rewatch.


----------



## Jacck

*A Love Song for Bobby Long (2004)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0369672/

it was watchable, but nothing really memorable in the long run. Scarlett Johansson is always nice to look at. Travolta not so much. The most memorable thing about the movie is that it is set in New Orleans


----------



## Guest

Had its moments, but the fantasy/dream sequences didn't work for me.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched after lunch:


----------



## Red Terror

Highly recommended...


----------



## Red Terror

ldiat said:


> JOKER wow this movie is sad and weird!very good acting! 8.5 outa 10


Haven't seen it. I've heard Joaquin was great but that the movie itself was pedestrian.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched at dinner time:


----------



## Rogerx

The Greatest Show on Earth
Long time not seen.


----------



## En Passant

*

La Haine (2-disc Blu-ray, 25th Anniversary Edition)*

Pre-order release date: November 16, 2020

I know this isn't exactly what this thread is for but I love this film.​


----------



## senza sordino

Movies I've watched in the previous couple of weeks or so:

Cape Fear (1962) Fantastic

The Lords of Flatbush (1974) Boring. What saves this is that it is short, 86 minutes.

The Quiet American (1958) Terrific. Graeme Green is particularly prescient here. (Very early nefarious American involvement in Vietnam)

Legally Blonde (2001). Not something I would normally watch. I liked Reese Witherspoon in her previous movie Election (1999), where she and the movie were great. I nearly gave up on Legally Blonde as it started, but I persevered. I liked it more than I expected, quite entertaining, though predictable.

Double Indemnity (1944) Absolutely brilliant, fantastic. Not the first time I've seen this, and not the last.

Peggy Sue Got Married (1986) A nice movie. While I wouldn't like to go back in time to my high school days, I would like to go back in time to see my Grandparents.

The Tourist (2010) A good story, but terrible movie. The scenes with Johnny Depp and Angelina Jolie were boring. And appalling editing. How do they leave Paris on a train, immediately sit for dinner, and at the end of dinner they are in Venice? Once in Venice, they leave the train station that has a view of the Doges Palace. And the airport also has a view of the Doges Palace. But perhaps this is my problem: perhaps the editor assumed the target audience has less geographic knowledge of European cities than I do. And there is a gruesome strangulation that doesn't really fit the tone of the rest of the movie. It could have been a kind of 1950s Hitchcock caper, but it wasn't. Not recommended.

The Artist (2011) Really good. I really enjoyed this.


----------



## DavidA

A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood

Tom Hanks superb


----------



## ldiat

DavidA said:


> A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood
> 
> Tom Hanks superb


yes i agree! a Pittsburgh, pa thing!!


----------



## Joe B

Really hot and humid today. Stayed inside this afternoon and took the time to re-watch this classic:









This is one of my favorite movies.....in fact, it's probably my favorite movie of all time.


----------



## Caesura

Madagascar (2005). It was nice to see it again for the first time in a while.


----------



## Rogerx

En Passant said:


> View attachment 141258
> *
> 
> La Haine (2-disc Blu-ray, 25th Anniversary Edition)*
> 
> Pre-order release date: November 16, 2020
> 
> I know this isn't exactly what this thread is for but I love this film.​


I am glad you did it, must see film.:angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Air Force One
1997 ‧ Action

5 stars


----------



## Kieran

*RockNRolla*, a Guy Ritchie entertaining flick. Great cast, stylishly silly film, well worth your time. If anyone else has seen this, I have a question relating to one of the characters, if you don't mind...


----------



## Ad Astra

*The Lighthouse (2019)

Willem Dafoe

Robert Pattinson*

4 out of 5 Stars


----------



## Joe B

Kieran said:


> *RockNRolla*, a Guy Ritchie entertaining flick. Great cast, stylishly silly film, well worth your time. If anyone else has seen this, I have a question relating to one of the characters, if you don't mind...


Ask away! I've watched it several times.


----------



## Kieran

Joe B said:


> Ask away! I've watched it several times.


Great! I'll write the question in white ink, which you can highlight and read, so no spoilers are given, that okay? Then maybe you'll reply in white too, and alert people to spoilers?

The question: what happened to Thandie Newton's character, Stella? She was last seen with Uri, and he'd discovered she had his painting...


----------



## En Passant

DavidA said:


> A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood
> 
> Tom Hanks superb


Is this his new film? I haven't seen it but may have to pick it up now.


----------



## Joe B

Kieran said:


> Great! I'll write the question in white ink, which you can highlight and read, so no spoilers are given, that okay? Then maybe you'll reply in white too, and alert people to spoilers?
> 
> The question: what happened to Thandie Newton's character, Stella? She was last seen with Uri, and he'd discovered she had his painting...


As requested:
You are never shown or told what happens to Stella, but it is safe to say she is killed by Uri's lieutenant.


----------



## Joe B

My wife got this from the library today:










Nothing special.


----------



## Kieran

Joe B said:


> As requested:
> You are never shown or told what happens to Stella, but it is safe to say she is killed by Uri's lieutenant.


No! That's an abrupt off-screen exit for one of the big stars. They promise a sequel at the end of that, I kinda had hopes she'd be in it, but that was so long ago...


----------



## JAS

Joe B said:


> My wife got this from the library today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special.


I think the big problem with the film is that Solo is a charming scoundrel with a tough exterior but a soft spot for good (and even a limited kind of nobility in the right circumstance). As such, he is a fine secondary character and a dull lead. A whole world where pretty much everyone seems to be out for himself and herself, and backstabbing and double-crossing quickly grows tiresome. I don't think even a young Harrison Ford could have saved this misfire.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched earlier this evening:










This is a GREAT samurai movie. Wonderful characters (both good and bad), great script, great camera work, and a boat load of action.


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> Ask away! I've watched it several times.


Can we win a price by this.....????:lol:


----------



## bharbeke

I count Solo as one of my favorite films. The campfire scene is pure gold.


----------



## Jacck

*Once Upon a Time in Anatolya (2011)
*https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1827487/

this was my second move by Ceylan, after the excellent Winter Sleep. This was was not as good, but still pretty good.


----------



## perempe

Rogerx said:


> https://postimages.org/
> 
> Mona Lisa smile , kind of Dead poet society only with girls


Saw it yesterday. I can agree and recommend it for young women.

I recently saw Species 1-2 & Death Wish.


----------



## erki

Bullet Head
2017
USA, Bulgaaria






Unbelievable!
BTW it is about dogs.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched earlier today:


----------



## Rogerx

37°2 le matin (1986) / Betty Blue


----------



## Rogerx

perempe said:


> Saw it yesterday. I can agree and recommend it for young women.
> 
> I recently saw Species 1-2 & Death Wish.


It was just on national TV so I guess it was for everyone.


----------



## Joe B

Movie 1 of 5 - Started re-watching today:










This is a 5 movie series that was produced in Japan in the 60's. Having more film time, the story more closely follows Eiji Yoshikawa's novel than the 3 movie trilogy starring Toshiro Mifune which most 'westerns' are more familiar with. Highly recommend. Musashi is probably the greatest swordsmen in all of Japanese history. Yoshikawa Eiji's book has sold over 120 million copies in Japanese and 170 million in English. A wonderful story.


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0062467/

Wait Until Dark (1967)


----------



## erki

Rogerx said:


> 37°2 le matin (1986) / Betty Blue


Thanks for that! Wonderful visual treat.


----------



## Caesura

The Aristocats (1970). Lately I've been watching some Disney VHS movies with my sister that I haven't seen in a while.


----------



## Jacck

*Time Trap (2017)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4815122/

I was very pleasantly surprised by this movie. I expected another low budget boring scifi. It was relatively low budget, but was better than many blockbusters with 100 times its budget. It was definitely original and gets progressively better towards the end of the movie with a very suprising ending.


----------



## Guest

A far cry from Clunes' "Doc Martin" character! It was good...seemed like a 1940s movie but with better acting and production values.


----------



## Rogerx

Jane Eyre 2011 version


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:










A thoughtful, well executed story put on film....directed by Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Kieran

On a Guy Ritchie roll now, after The Man from UNCLE, RockNRolla and now The Gentlemen, which I really loved. Even an actor like Matthew McConnaughey, who I usually can take or leave, was very good. Colin Farrell and Hugh Grant competed to see who could steal the show - both were brilliant - and the story was typical of Ritchie - dense, convoluted but clearly explained through his use of several narrative switches. I watched him on Joe Rogan's podcast recently on youTube and he's a really deep and interesting man...


----------



## perempe

The Mechanic (1972)







Sisters (1972)









Saw the Bronson movie after finishig the Death Wish series. Might watch other earlier De Palma movies.


----------



## Joe B

^^^

I'm unfamiliar with "Sisters", but "The Mechanic" is an excellent movie. The first time I saw this, broadcast on network TV at the time (1974?), I was completely taken in with the opening scene. Bronson's character was looking through a QUESTAR 3-½ ASTRONOMICAL TELESCOPE, something my brother and I used to drool over in magazine adds when we were growing up.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Great Film, hadn't seen it yet. I was very impressed by the acting.


----------



## Jacck

*The Dead Zone*









That one time David Cronenberg and Stephen King accidentally predicted Donald Trump


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:


----------



## Rogerx

Death and the Maiden

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_and_the_Maiden_(film)


----------



## Rogerx

Lifting up the spirits.


----------



## Guest

I must say I do like Ryan Gosling. He's different.


----------



## Rogerx

Christabel said:


> I must say I do like Ryan Gosling. He's different.


The whole movie made me laugh and indeed he's a good actor.


----------



## Jacck

*Cry Wolf (2005)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0384286/










it has been quite some time since I last saw a teenage slasher movie (surely over 10 years). I guess it was OK.


----------



## MAS

I re-watched *House of flying daggers*. It is so well filmed, and has entrancing, intricate and poetic fights and battles, gorgeous scenery, wonderful colors in the scenery and vistas. The costumes are very beautiful and colorful, the actors are extremely handsome and lovely and the music score outstanding. Great acting from the whole cast.


----------



## Rogerx

A Tale of Love and Darkness

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1135989/


----------



## Guest

"What Price Glory", 1952 (John Ford) - starring James Cagney. A fabulous script and great performances in this film about WW1. It's a chaotic comedy drama and Cagney is in brilliant form. Taken from the stage play written by Maxwell Anderson, the screenplay was written by the Ephrons. Here is the whole thing available on U-Tube:


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4178092/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Gift_(2015_American_film)


----------



## MAS

Norman Jewison's *Moonstruck*, with Cher, Nicholas Cage, and Olympia Dukakis - which gives you a lot each time you watch it.


----------



## ldiat

The Upside very good movie! opera music in the film. 8.5 outa 10


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Very good silent by Mizoguchi.


----------



## En Passant

Jacck said:


> *Once Upon a Time in Anatolya (2011)
> *https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1827487/
> 
> this was my second move by Ceylan, after the excellent Winter Sleep. This was was not as good, but still pretty good.


Agree and even more so for *"The Wild Pear Tree"*.


----------



## En Passant

Rogerx said:


> Lifting up the spirits.


I had hoped this was the start of a sub-gere retro-golden age. I loved the visuals but sadly it seems it was a flash in the pan.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> Norman Jewison's *Moonstruck*, with Cher, Nicholas Cage, and Olympia Dukakis - which gives you a lot each time you watch it.
> 
> View attachment 141750


*I LOVE this film*!! It's beautifully directed, acted and with a stunning screenplay. Cher is at her best; she was always a far better actress than singer, IMO. I could watch it many times over and not grow bored....."now, get in my bed!". Nicholas Cage was never better.

This film runs along similar lines and is good - but not as good as "Moonstruck". "*Crossing Delancey*" (1988) Amy Irving is no Cher, but she's pretty classy. "Moonstruck" is about the Italian community in New York and "Crossing Delancey" is about the Jews.






The Americans were always very good at 'character films' but these seem to have largely disappeared these days. This is one of the few recent films in this genre: "*About Schmidt*". Comedy!! Great script!


----------



## Rogerx

I Love You to Death

Black Comedy

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Love_You_to_Death


----------



## erki

ldiat said:


> The Upside


This is weird - almost one to one remake of french Intouchables and not any better. French one has more fresh feel in it.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1675434/?ref_=tt_urv


----------



## Guest

Today it is utterly freezing just north of Sydney, with roaring winds. Ominous black clouds and snowing just 70km up the road. So, inside and movies this afternoon. "The Ghost and Mrs. Muir" (Joseph L. Mankiewicz and the gorgeous cinematography of Charles Lang). Not much of a plot and Gene Tierney is starchy and one-dimensional and Harrison just grating and annoying, BUT the score by Bernard Herrmann is absolutely one of his very best. Brooding, surging, romantic, haunting and often very atonal. Herrmann was friends with Charles Ives and promoted his music fervently; I think you do hear influences from Ives in this particular score: I absolutely adore it!!






Some of Herrmann's musical 'fingerprints' are here, like the harp arpeggios, the dark brass instruments of the orchestra, lush strings and sudden modulations to new keys. The opening bars in the segment above are tonally ambivalent but they fall back to heartbreaking phrases.

Benny, your work was wonderful and we miss you. Nobody could take your place.


----------



## Guest

Here's the complete score for "*The Ghost and Mrs. Muir*" - in all its glory. The dying falls and sudden rising pitches. Herrmann will never let you predict where he's going with his music: he was most proud of this score in particular.






Herrmann was a difficult man to get along with and he finally broke with Hitchcock over "*Torn Curtain*". Some of his music was scored for films which were sub-par (eg. "*Mysterious Island*" and "*Jason and the Argonauts*"). I feel he languished as a consequence of this - and his temperament. His last gig was for Martin Scorsese, a fine score for "*Taxi Driver*". He was completing this score when he died suddenly in bed on Christmas Eve 1975 in a Hollywood hotel. Undoubtedly one of his great scores, but I feel this one is better: "*Fahrenheit 451*" (starring the tragic Oskar Werner). He loved the violas!! Again, though, another flawed film.


----------



## Rogerx

The Lighthouse (film)

_Two lighthouse keepers try to maintain their sanity whilst living on a remote and mysterious New England island in the 1890s._

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7984734/

Absolutely breathtaking


----------



## Jacck

Oscar (1991)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102603/


----------



## Rogerx

The Company You Keep

Robert Redford Shia LaBeouf Julie Christie Susan Sarandon Terrence Howard and many other

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Company_You_Keep_(film)

Not a total waste of time.


----------



## MAS

*The Comfort of Strangers* by Paul Schrader, starring Natasha Richardson, Rupert Everett, Helen Mirren, and Christopher Walken. Script by Harold Pinter. Score by Angelo Badalamenti.









The story is rather strange, but it is filmed in beautiful Venice, Italy. The first time I saw it, it made a great impression on me because of the setting and the beautiful _palazzo_ where Walken and Mirren's characters live. I wanted it.


----------



## MAS

For tonight, Akira Kurosawa's *Seven Samurai*, which has just replaced an old DVD in my collection, now on a Criterion Blu-ray.









I look forward to seeing it again, in high definition.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> For tonight, Akira Kurosawa's *Seven Samurai*, which has just replaced an old DVD in my collection, now on a Criterion Blu-ray.
> 
> View attachment 141992
> 
> 
> I look forward to seeing it again, in high definition.


This is an absolutely unique film; the cinematography and mobile framing is sensational. I'll try and get a hold of the restoration.


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> This is an absolutely unique film; the cinematography and mobile framing is sensational. I'll try and get a hold of the restoration.


Do you get *Criterion* releases in Australia?


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> Do you get *Criterion* releases in Australia?


I have bought some in the past; Hitchcock films and Powell and Pressburger. But I'm unsure about the different systems in each country and don't want to buy a DVD which doesn't play in my machine. They used to be divided into areas, but I'm not sure if this still applies.


----------



## Rogerx

Goldfinger- James Bond

In honor of Sean Connery born August 24- 1930


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> I have bought some in the past; Hitchcock films and Powell and Pressburger. But I'm unsure about the different systems in each country and don't want to buy a DVD which doesn't play in my machine. They used to be divided into areas, but I'm not sure if this still applies.


Yes, the U.S. is Region A, and all of my *Criterion* Blu-rays are locked A. Silly system.


----------



## DavidA

Knight and Day

Tom Cruise 

One of the stupidest movies ever made


----------



## erki

DavidA said:


> Knight and Day
> 
> Tom Cruise
> 
> One of the stupidest movies ever made


I happened to watch this few days ago and did not want to even mention it. I think the whole film is made for the motorcycle chase scene where they switch positions while driving.


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> Goldfinger- James Bond
> 
> In honor of Sean Connery born August 24- 1930


One of the best of the series (Connery's).


----------



## MAS

*Silence* by Martin Scorsese is on my schedule tonight. I'll have to gauge whether I can watch it tonight.


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0119978/


----------



## MAS

Rob Marshall's *Memoirs of a Geisha*, 2005















A very beautiful film, about a tradition that is practically slavery and indentured servitude for all that Geisha are honored. The film was controversial because it used Chinese actresses for the Japanese characters, though there were some Japanese actors playing Japanese characters, as were Americans and Koreans. The three main Geisha are played by well known Chinese actresses, Gong Li, Michelle Yeoh, Zhang Ziyi, no doubt for an eye to the box office.


----------



## Phil loves classical

MAS said:


> Rob Marshall's *Memoirs of a Geisha*, 2005
> 
> View attachment 142063
> View attachment 142064
> 
> 
> A very beautiful film, about a tradition that is practically slavery and indentured servitude for all that Geisha are honored. The film was controversial because it used Chinese actresses for the Japanese characters, though there were some Japanese actors playing Japanese characters, as were Americans and Koreans. The three main Geisha are played by well known Chinese actresses, Gong Li, Michelle Yeoh, Zhang Ziyi, no doubt for an eye to the box office.


I also found the casting hard to swallow. And the way they spoke English very distracting (I'm Chinese, so I feel I'm allowed to say that ) And the John Williams score. I just read he wanted to create an oriental atmosphere and make the music more universal by combining Japanese instruments with Western harmonic vocabulary. I hear it as almost a complete failure, maybe because I've heard some 20th century Asian composers that had some European Classical influences doing the same, that sound a lot more authentic, substantial and universal. I tend to think of J. Williams as not really wanting to prepare properly to take on the task. But the story was really quite engrossing and other production values great.

BTW, I felt Goldsmith did a much better job in the cartoon version of Mulan. He was assigned last minute also. To complete my rant on J Williams, his music is too recognizable from film to film, so I feel he is less versatile than Goldsmith.


----------



## MAS

Phil loves classical said:


> I also found the casting hard to swallow. And the way they spoke English very distracting (I'm Chinese, so I feel I'm allowed to say that ) And the John Williams score. I just read he wanted to create an oriental atmosphere and make the music more universal by combining Japanese instruments with Western harmonic vocabulary. I hear it as almost a complete failure, maybe because I've heard some 20th century Asian composers that had some European Classical influences doing the same, that sound a lot more authentic, substantial and universal. I tend to think of J. Williams as not really wanting to prepare properly to take on the task. But the story was really quite engrossing and other production values great.
> 
> BTW, I felt Goldsmith did a much better job in the cartoon version of Mulan. He was assigned last minute also. To complete my rant on J Williams, his music is too recognizable from film to film, so I feel he is less versatile than Goldsmith.


Some of the actors learned English phonetically (the little Chiyo for one) which accounts for the strange cadences, though most were very very good. I did not know John Williams componed the score until I saw the credits.


----------



## Rogerx

Fanny en Alexander

Still fantastic ....
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083922/


----------



## perempe

I Spit on Your Grave (1978)
My Bloody Valentine (1981)
Tales from the Crypt (1972)
The Wicker Man (1973)


----------



## Granate

*Tenet by Christopher Nolan*










_Tenet (2020) 5.90€ for the entrance in Original Version with Spanish Subtitles._

One of the most thrilling experiences I've ever lived in a cinema theatre. The bigger the screen, the louder the speakers are, the less you try to figure out, the more you'll enjoy it.

Well, the first scene in a concert hall where they intend to play an opera with no singers while the musicians rehearse like they were going to play Schoenberg... that was really odd.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

2001: A Space Odyssey

My first time seeing it. Absolutely blown away. Still taking it all in.


----------



## mikeh375

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> 2001: A Space Odyssey
> 
> My first time seeing it. Absolutely blown away. Still taking it all in.


...the sequel is good too.


----------



## mikeh375

Granate said:


> _Tenet (2020) 5.90€ for the entrance in Original Version with Spanish Subtitles._
> 
> One of the most thrilling experiences I've ever lived in a cinema theatre. The bigger the screen, the louder the speakers are, the less you try to figure out, the more you'll enjoy it.
> 
> Well, the first scene in a concert hall where they intend to play an opera with no singers while the musicians rehearse like they were going to play Schoenberg... that was really odd.


oh boy..I'm looking forward to this. Nolan is something else.


----------



## Jacck

mikeh375 said:


> oh boy..I'm looking forward to this. Nolan is something else.


I am not a fan of Nolan and I am totally baffled by his popularity. The only movie I somewhat liked was Interstellar, but I did not connect at all with either the Dark Night or Inception.


----------



## erki

Jacck said:


> I am not a fan of Nolan and I am totally baffled by his popularity. The only movie I somewhat liked was Interstellar, but I did not connect at all with either the Dark Night or Inception.


I like his films(as many I have seen so far). I think his philosophy about time is very intriguing.
Obviously Tenet will be big hit in Estonia because it has been filmed here also. I have not seen it but will as soon we have a day off.


----------



## erki

Just watched this in our local TV. A bit(just a bit) cliche' but enjoyable nevertheless. I like french humour and old Pierre Richard is fun to watch.
Les vieux fourneaux
2018


----------



## MAS

perempe said:


> I Spit on Your Grave (1978)
> My Bloody Valentine (1981)
> Tales from the Crypt (1972)
> The Wicker Man (1973)


In one day?????????


----------



## Granate

Jacck said:


> I am not a fan of Nolan and I am totally baffled by his popularity. The only movie I somewhat liked was Interstellar, but I did not connect at all with either the Dark Night or Inception.


It's ok. Some of us think that his way of portraying the world is either too individualistic, too caucasian-white or too male-led, like just researching in a safe place to become a blockbuster more easily in countries like China. His commitment to big-screen cinema however is out of this world in my opinion.

Expect something similar to _Inception_ but less emotional and more spectacular. The fact that you are seeing Robert Pattinson playing that secondary role means that even any star from _Fast and Furious_ could be part of this film. It's not like any character in the story demands lots of acting skills, I warn you.

If you had been rejected at this film's casting, either you are not attractive enough, have under 2 million instagram followers, or you aren't Michael Caine.


----------



## Rogerx

The Birds by Alfred Hitchcock

Very dated but still good


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Birds by Alfred Hitchcock
> 
> Very dated but still good


a Triple Like!!


----------



## Guest

_Metropolis _(1927)










Pants. :lol:


----------



## aleazk

Jacck said:


> I am not a fan of Nolan and I am totally baffled by his popularity. The only movie I somewhat liked was Interstellar, but I did not connect at all with either the Dark Night or Inception.


I'm not a fan either. I found Interstellar moderately likeable to my taste. I do liked Dunkirk, though.


----------



## perempe

MAS said:


> In one day?????????


Just wanted to mention these classics I recently saw. I prefer these to today's movies. It was interesting to see The Wicker Man after Midsommar. Saw the original The Hills Have Eyes as well, but did not want to mention it.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Jacck said:


> I am not a fan of Nolan and I am totally baffled by his popularity. The only movie I somewhat liked was Interstellar, but I did not connect at all with either the Dark Night or Inception.


I absolutely hated Dunkirk. Too gimmicky in the editting with intertwining the 3 separate stories. Loved the aerial scenes though. The ending, with the ripping off of Nimrod from Elgar was too much.

Not a fan of Inception either (I tried to force myself to watch a 2nd time, but gave up after the first 1/2). Interstellar did have an interesting idea overall. Batman series were a little tedious to watch, but Bale is great.

I'm more of a fan of some of his earlier stuff. Momento (even though the idea was not new) and the Prestige.


----------



## Guest

Phil loves classical said:


> I absolutely hated Dunkirk. Too gimmicky in the editting with intertwining the 3 separate stories. Loved the aerial scenes though. The ending, with the ripping off of Nimrod from Elgar was too much.
> 
> Not a fan of Inception either (I tried to force myself to watch a 2nd time, but gave up after the first 1/2). Interstellar did have an interesting idea overall. Batman series were a little tedious to watch, but Bale is great.
> 
> I'm more of a fan of some of his earlier stuff. Momento (even though the idea was not new) and the Prestige.


Did you ever see "Dunkirk" made in 1958, with John Mills etc? That was a good film, and quite moving.


----------



## Rogerx

Torn Curtain

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torn_Curtain


----------



## perempe

Honkytonk Man (1982)








One of the few Eastwood films I've missed. The only downside of the movie is it's predictable ending.


----------



## erki

De vrais mensonges (2010)

Pretty nice film and crazy at times.


----------



## Guest

"*The Last Picture Show*" and "*Paper Moon*" - both in black and white and directed by Peter Bogdanovich. Both very good films with real character development...."now drink your 'knee high' and eat your Coney Island"!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Downton Abbey
2019 ‧


----------



## Kieran

I know they're hideous Chinese propaganda, and they're bigoted in their core, but I love the Ip Man movies, with Donnie Yen. Ip Man 4 - the finale - surfaced on Netflix so of course I watched, and wasn't disappointed. Similar story to the others - white man is devil, Ip Man beats him up, also he beats up a thousand extras, and he fights a Chinese rival in kung fu, and this film didn't disappoint in the action scenes, the noble Ip Man chop sockying his way to glory, struggling through adversity and pain.

It wasn't as good as Ip Man 3 (where the white man as devil was replaced by Mike Tyson, doing a good turn), and 3 wasn't as good as 2, etc, but if you like high wire kung fu fights that mix aggression, honour and spectacular kung fu dance moves, these films are top notch...


----------



## erki

I liked TENET, liked it a lot. Sound was very great, plot fascinating. When coming out of the cinema I step right into the place where part of the chase is filmed. This alone is amazing experience. I felt like some cars are moving backwards in the busy intersection when we crossed it. This is our privilege unless you will be able to come to see this movie in Kosmos cinema in Tallinn.
The thing I like about Nolan films is that there is no cheesy love story involved. How can he get away with it in Hollywood I don't know. Philosophy about time is something I have been interested from the high school some 50 years ago.
So in short great experience.


----------



## Kieran

erki said:


> I liked TENET, liked it a lot. Sound was very great, plot fascinating. When coming out of the cinema I step right into the place where part of the chase is filmed. This alone is amazing experience. I felt like some cars are moving backwards in the busy intersection when we crossed it. This is our privilege unless you will be able to come to see this movie in Kosmos cinema in Tallinn.
> The thing I like about Nolan films is that there is no cheesy love story involved. How can he get away with it in Hollywood I don't know. Philosophy about time is something I have been interested from the high school some 50 years ago.
> So in short great experience.


That sounds like a great and weird experience, when you came out of the cinema. Closest I had to that was when I saw some film a few years ago, I can't remember the bloody name of it, but it was a fantastical dark tale, and when I left the cinema, I didn't even know what a car was, I was walking in an alternate universe, dazed and illogical for at least 30 minutes...


----------



## Chilham

It takes a lot to get me to sit through a film. Not that I don't enjoy those I like. I guess I just have a relatively short attention span.

"Sully" came on the television on Sunday evening. My wife decided to watch it. Not sure it would stand a second viewing so well, but I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Barbebleu

Da 5 Bloods. A fine Spike Lee film. Super performances all round, especially ClarkePeters and Chadwick Boseman but a truly spectacular performance from Delroy Lindo.


----------



## perempe

Blood Simple was a rewatch.


----------



## Kieran

Barbebleu said:


> Da 5 Bloods. A fine Spike Lee film. Super performances all round, especially ClarkePeters and Chadwick Boseman but a truly spectacular performance from Delroy Lindo.


I really enjoyed that too, and you're right, Delroy Lindo was spectacularly great, a really powerful and moving performance...


----------



## Rogerx

Closer (2004 film)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Closer_(2004_film)


----------



## Aliputera

I re-watched De Palma's The Untouchables. Though I think some parts are overly dramatic, I still think it's one of best crime movies ever made.


----------



## Rogerx

Ludwig II.

Remake from 2012.


----------



## Phil loves classical

This was a very disturbing film. The violence was graphic. A heavy theme on incest. Guy Pearce probably played the most evil villian I've ever seen. A very versatile actor. I think he's played just about an equal number of villians to heroes.


----------



## Barbebleu

The Accountant - Ben Affleck, John Lithgow, Anna Kendrick, Jeffrey Tambor. Excellent thriller.


----------



## Rogerx

Queen of the Desert

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen_of_the_Desert_(film)


----------



## pianozach

*Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri*

Fabulous film.


----------



## erki

pianozach said:


> *Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri*
> 
> Fabulous film.


I like Sam Rockwell characters. But Frances McDormand is just amazingly good. And it is great film.


----------



## Guest

Today, David Lean's "*Hobson's Choice*" (Prod. Alexander Korda). Black and white Cinematography by Jack Hildyard.

This is Laughton's film from start to finish; and it has the Lean touch. These are character-driven and either in sync with their surroundings or dwarfed by them. The shots of the moon when Hobson comes out after a drunken night at the pub are classic, as are the spectral scenes when he has the DTs and is warned off alcohol. These are hilarious. But the music adds immensely to the comedy, especially the use of the tuba for Hobson. Every trick is embellished with musical motif for the mood and situation. I doubt it would be the same film if you took these away. A complete symbiosis of music and plot elements in this film. Lean was a dab hand by 1954 and his assurance is in evidence throughout "Hobson's Choice": the longer takes between the actors in their ensemble riffs, fast-paced tempo which never lags despite the shortness of time over which the plot develops. Lean was an editor and he used fades to black to end some of his scenes which create a sense of false cadence. Ergo: sometimes you mistakenly think the film has ended, such is the manner of playing with a kind of faux climax. It confuses the audience and leaves them wondering 'what next'?

Thoroughly engaging and enjoyable film, with firm support from Brenda de Banzi as the strong-willed older daughter. Actually, I felt she conveyed a mixture of strength and vulnerability. Laughton was rubbery of face, with a body language to suit his disposition - with great subtlety of delivery and use of his eyes at other times.


----------



## mikeh375

I watched 'Parasite' last night. I honestly don't know what all the fuss was about for this movie. Whilst entertaining, quirky and with an unpredictable feel to it, the critical superlatives where not matched by the film imv.


----------



## Phil loves classical

mikeh375 said:


> I watched 'Parasite' last night. I honestly don't know what all the fuss was about for this movie. Whilst entertaining, quirky and with an unpredictable feel to it, the critical superlatives where not matched by the film imv.
> 
> View attachment 142561


I feel the rampage at the end wasn't really warranted, the tension wasn't really developed enough. I have no sympathy for the guy for doing it, since they were swindling the owners in the first place. But I think the Academy was really interested in the depiction of their class system.


----------



## pianozach

Rush Hour (1998)

Jackie Chan
Chris Tucker

Action comedy.


----------



## Guest

_Sputnik_ on Amazon Prime. It was good, but _Alien_, its inspiration, was better!


----------



## Rogerx

Boccaccio '70

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0055805/


----------



## ldiat

The Frozen Ground very good movie. watched it on Netflix. 9 outa 10


----------



## pianozach

*Rush Hour 2 *(2001)

Jackie Chan
Chris Tucker

More of the same, but a bit more juvenile humor, and a bit more hand-to-hand combat.


----------



## Jacck

mikeh375 said:


> I watched 'Parasite' last night. I honestly don't know what all the fuss was about for this movie. Whilst entertaining, quirky and with an unpredictable feel to it, the critical superlatives where not matched by the film imv.
> 
> View attachment 142561


I agree and have written here about it in the past. It was a good movie, but I would give it maybe 8.5/10. An Oscar should be a 10/10 movie imho.


----------



## pianozach

Yeah, we went ahead and finished the binge watching of the Rush Hour franchise, *Rush Hour 3*.

More of the same.


----------



## MAS

*Under Capricorn *, Alfred Hitchcock, 1949


----------



## Rogerx

Koko-di Koko-da (2019) very spooky


----------



## RogerWaters

mikeh375 said:


> I watched 'Parasite' last night. I honestly don't know what all the fuss was about for this movie. Whilst entertaining, quirky and with an unpredictable feel to it, the critical superlatives where not matched by the film imv.
> 
> View attachment 142561


It's because the bar is low and the competition feeble.


----------



## Guest

RogerWaters said:


> It's because the bar is low and the competition feeble.


Well, looking at Metacritic, it did receive many positive reviews and an overall score of 96. Interestingly, I note that the lowest score was given by The Hollywood Reporter, which did have some negative things to say (which were not picked up by Metacritic's aggregating algorithm) but it did not give a numerical rating, so how the Reporter got an MC score of 71, I'm not sure.

It's one of three of the Best Picture nominees I've not yet seen (Joker, Ford v Ferrari were the others), so I can't compare with the others. Of those I did see, I thought _The Irishman, 1917 _and _Little Women _were very good, so I wouldn't say that the bar was low or the competition 'feeble'.


----------



## RogerWaters

MacLeod said:


> Well, looking at Metacritic, it did receive many positive reviews. Interestingly, I note that the lowest score was given by The Hollywood Reporter, which did have some negative things to say (which were not picked up by Metacritic's aggregating algorithm) but it did not give a numerical rating, so how it got an MC score of 71, I'm not sure.
> 
> It's one of three of the Best Picture nominees I've not yet seen (Joker, Ford v Ferrari were the others), so I can't compare with the others. Of those I did see, I thought _The Irishman, 1917 _and _Little Women _were very good, so I wouldn't say that the bar was low or the competition 'feeble'.


I liked Parasite. Couldn't stand Irishman, which imo tried to be too cool, witty and wordy for its own good.


----------



## JAS

Christabel said:


> Today, David Lean's "*Hobson's Choice*" (Prod. Alexander Korda). Black and white Cinematography by Jack Hildyard.
> 
> This is Laughton's film from start to finish; and it has the Lean touch. These are character-driven and either in sync with their surroundings or dwarfed by them. The shots of the moon when Hobson comes out after a drunken night at the pub are classic, as are the spectral scenes when he has the DTs and is warned off alcohol. These are hilarious. But the music adds immensely to the comedy, especially the use of the tuba for Hobson. Every trick is embellished with musical motif for the mood and situation. I doubt it would be the same film if you took these away. A complete symbiosis of music and plot elements in this film. Lean was a dab hand by 1954 and his assurance is in evidence throughout "Hobson's Choice": the longer takes between the actors in their ensemble riffs, fast-paced tempo which never lags despite the shortness of time over which the plot develops. Lean was an editor and he used fades to black to end some of his scenes which create a sense of false cadence. Ergo: sometimes you mistakenly think the film has ended, such is the manner of playing with a kind of faux climax. It confuses the audience and leaves them wondering 'what next'?
> 
> Thoroughly engaging and enjoyable film, with firm support from Brenda de Banzi as the strong-willed older daughter. Actually, I felt she conveyed a mixture of strength and vulnerability. Laughton was rubbery of face, with a body language to suit his disposition - with great subtlety of delivery and use of his eyes at other times.


Her character is a force of nature, mostly pushing things in a direction of improvement, in spite of her father's resistance.


----------



## flamencosketches

The Master, directed by Paul Thomas Anderson, starring Joaquin Phoenix and Philip Seymour Hoffman. All in all, I was ambivalent about it. I felt that it was an interesting concept, with interesting (if perhaps slightly one-dimensional) characters, that could have been executed better. Great acting from the two leads, to no one's surprise. I'm a fan of the director but I think this was one of his weaker efforts.


----------



## Luchesi

I watched "The Music Lovers" (1971) yesterday.


An annoyed Anton Rubinstein played parts of Tchaikovsky's first piano concerto and called them vulgar, trivial, women stuff!


----------



## MAS

*The Man In The Iron Mask*, 1998 Randall Wallace


----------



## Rogerx

To Be or Not to Be (1983 film)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/To_Be_or_Not_to_Be_(1983_film)


----------



## Rogerx

Immortal Beloved

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immortal_Beloved_(1994_film)


----------



## Rogerx

Room ( 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Room_(2015_film)


----------



## ldiat

Fatal Affair netflix a very good movie different but good 8.5 outa 10


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> To Be or Not to Be (1983 film)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/To_Be_or_Not_to_Be_(1983_film)


One time I watched the original 1942 Ernst Lubitsch classic (with Jack Benny and Carole Lombard), then this remake, in one sitting.

Surprisingly, the remake was almost scene for scene, line for line, like the original. Except for a couple of added scenes and some updated improvised lines for Brooks to do some comedic gags, it was extraordinarily respectful to the original.


----------



## pianozach

Last night we watched the 2017 science fantasy western action film *The Dark Tower* without any beforehand knowledge of what we were getting into.

It was kind of a mess, but entertaining as long as I didn't bother to entertain questions about its plot and whatnot.

Turns out, it has a couple of A-list stars, Idris Elba and Matthew McConaughey, is based on an eight book series by Stephen King, and Ron Howard is a co-producer.

And it's still a mess. One of the complaints from critics is that the film attempted to compress 3 or 4 of the books in the series into a single film.


----------



## Luchesi

Rogerx said:


> Immortal Beloved
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immortal_Beloved_(1994_film)


When this came out I was in a chatroom with an author who had published a biography of LvB. She was so angry about this story! I tried to rationalize that it was just an entertaining tale, and it might bring more listeners to CM. She got very angry with me! It was an early experience with online chatting for me. Intense!


----------



## Rogerx

A Bridge Too Far

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Bridge_Too_Far_(film)


----------



## Rogerx

To kill a mockingbird on DVD


----------



## ldiat

Jack Reacher of course i love this film as it was filmed in Pittsburgh,pa. 9.5 outa 10. now if you have watched this film the hotel were the dead girl was found is were i had my mother and dads 50 wedding anniversary. its near Sewickley. plus all the other 'Burgh things. the one tunnels are called the "Armstrong Tunnels"


----------



## flamencosketches

pianozach said:


> Last night we watched the 2017 science fantasy western action film *The Dark Tower* without any beforehand knowledge of what we were getting into.
> 
> It was kind of a mess, but entertaining as long as I didn't bother to entertain questions about its plot and whatnot.
> 
> Turns out, it has a couple of A-list stars, Idris Elba and Matthew McConaughey, is based on an eight book series by Stephen King, and Ron Howard is a co-producer.
> 
> And it's still a mess. One of the complaints from critics is that the film attempted to compress 3 or 4 of the books in the series into a single film.
> 
> View attachment 142920


I absolutely hated it! As a big fan of the Dark Tower series as a kid, the fact that they tried to splice together the entire 7 book series* into one film (eliminating most of the major characters along the way) was like a slap in the face.

*I totally forgot there was an eighth book, published long after I was paying attention to the series. Not sure if it's worth reading.


----------



## flamencosketches

I just watched There Will Be Blood last night for the first time in 10 years or so. I really liked it the first time around and enjoyed it again this time, as did my girlfriend who'd never seen it. I was especially blown away by the music, including the original score by Jonny Greenwood which I suspect must have been influenced heavily by the selections from Ligeti and Penderecki used by Kubrick in some of his films, as well as Arvo Pärt's Fratres in a pivotal scene, and the finale of the Brahms violin concerto which plays twice in the film, including at the very end. Other than that, Day-Lewis's performance was amazing, of course, and the cinematography, costuming, and set design was awesome. Very well done period piece. That being said there were some flaws. Some of the characters seemed pretty one-dimensional, and there was not a woman in sight. Not a perfect film as some have touted it, but I did enjoy it.


----------



## Rogerx

Tender Is the Night after a novel by F. Scott Fitzgerald

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tender_Is_the_Night


----------



## Rogerx

Crazy, Stupid, Love. (2011)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crazy,_Stupid,_Love


----------



## Guest




----------



## Rogerx

The Best Offer

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Best_Offer


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foxcatcher


----------



## Jacck

Judgment at Nuremberg 1961
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0055031/


----------



## JAS

^^^ Lots of standout performances in that film.


----------



## Rogerx

Woman Of The Year (1942)


----------



## pianozach

Watched the 2018 film *Future World* last night.

My wife initially hated due to the gratuitous nudity.

So let's start with its pedigree. Co-directed and starring James Franco. Also starring Milla Jovovich as the crazy drug lady, Lucy Liu (who mostly does nothing but lie in bed dying), and Snoop Dogg as a Vegas-style brothel-in-the-middle-of-nowhere owner.

This particular poster for the film is extraordinarily misleading. The cars and the cityscape don't figure in the film at all. Lots of motorcycles, but no muscle cars. The catchphrase describing the film as *"Mad Max meets Resident Evil"* is only half right; I see absolutely no shared DNA with Resident Evil.

I see three guns in the poster, but in the film there are only two. It also shows more than two dozen bullets - there are not that many bullets in the film - it actually makes a point about the scarcity of bullets. There are three explosions in the poster - I think that there's one in the film.









It starts off a whole lot like *Mad Max*; post apocalyptic world, roving gangs in the desert on motorcycles, limited technology.

And then, plot-wise, there are enough plot holes for a dozen films.

Only redeemed by my wife's assessment that there were some positive messages woven into the script; mostly that means that the bad guys get what's comin' to 'em.

*Future World* holds a 0% approval rating on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## Phil loves classical

^ I'll have to watch it. 0% on RT?!


----------



## pianozach

Phil loves classical said:


> ^ I'll have to watch it. 0% on RT?!


0%, based on 9 actual reviews from critics.

Audience score, based on 363 amateur reviews, is 12%.

It might help to be stoned when you watch it.


----------



## Rogerx

The Big Short

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Big_Short_(film)


----------



## WildThing

Saw this in the theater last weekend.


----------



## MAS

Brand new Blu-ray (finally!) of *Roman Holiday*, William Wyler 1953


----------



## perempe

Le vieux fusil (1975) recommended by Rogerx.


----------



## Rogerx

perempe said:


> Le vieux fusil (1975) recommended by Rogerx.


Did you like it?


----------



## perempe

Yes, despite I don't like war movies in general.


----------



## pianozach

Dream Girls

I've actually played/conducted the stage version (8 musicians). At first this was out of my comfort zone (in fact, only the horn section and drummer were in the pocket). Bunch of white guys trying to play R&B, funk, and disco.

An example of an excellent adaptation of a stage musical to screen. It doesn't hurt to have Jennifer Hudson and Beyoncé in the lead roles. Fabulous voices. Extraordinary.

Funny, after we watched it, we found video online of the original lead (Jennifer Holliday). Blows Jennifer Hudson away.


----------



## Rogerx

Hôtel des Amériques - great movie by André Téchiné

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hotel_America


----------



## pianozach

*Cook Off!*

Very, very funny.

One of those loosely scripted, actor improv mockumentaries like Spinal Tap, Best In Show, A Mighty Wind.









Contrary to the poster, Melissa McCarthy is NOT actually the star of the film, although she contributes a healthy supporting role in what amounts to an "extended cameo". I'm guessing that since she's the biggest 'name' star the film can brag about, they do. If anything, it's more of a ensemble cast, led by Cathryn Michon (better known as a screenwriter), Wendi McLendon-Covey (probably best known for ABC's *The Goldbergs* and Comedy Central's *Reno 911*, and the film *Bridesmaids*), and Gary Anthony Williams in the film's major plotline.

And it was ready to go in 2007 (making its worldwide premiere at the US Comedy Arts Festival in Aspen), but not released ten years later, in 2017, after *Lionsgate* Films trimmed 20 minutes and added 22 minutes of unused footage.

It gets a 25% Critics Consensus on Rotten Tomatoes, based on only 8 reviews, although the audience score is 64%, based on 249 user ratings.


----------



## Rogerx

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Reservoir Dogs


a very good movie....." i don't want to be Mr. Pink!!"


----------



## Ralfy

Mentioned previously: _Battle of Algiers_



> The Battle of Algiers (Italian: La battaglia di Algeri; Arabic: معركة الجزائر‎, romanized: Maʿrakat al-Jazāʾir) is a 1966 Italian-Algerian historical war film co-written and directed by Gillo Pontecorvo and starring Jean Martin and Saadi Yacef. It is based on events by rebels during the Algerian War (1954-1962) against the French government in North Africa; the most prominent being the titular Battle of Algiers, the capital of Algeria. It was shot on location and the film's score was composed by Ennio Morricone. The film was shot in a Roberto Rossellini-inspired newsreel style: in black and white with documentary-type editing to add to its sense of historical authenticity, with mostly non-professional actors who had lived through the real battle. It is often associated with Italian neorealist cinema.[2]


Trailer:






You won't believe it, but someone uploaded the feature in high-def with Spanish and English subtitles:


----------



## Ralfy

Also mentioned previously: "The Taking of Pelham One Two Three (1974 film)"



> The film received critical acclaim and holds a rating of 100 percent on Rotten Tomatoes, based on 38 reviews. Several critics called it one of 1974's finest films, and it was a box office success.[4] As in the novel, the film follows a group of criminals taking the passengers hostage inside a New York City Subway car for ransom. Musically, it features "one of the best and most inventive thriller scores of the 1970s".[5] It was remade in 1998 as a television film and was again remade in 2009 as a theatrical film.


Music:






For those who have seen it, a nice montage of the movie:

Warning: spoilers. Don't watch this if you plan to view the film.


----------



## Rogerx

The World According to Garp


----------



## Rogerx

Doctor Zhivago
1965


----------



## flamencosketches

Rogerx said:


> Doctor Zhivago
> 1965


Watched this a few months ago with my girlfriend, loved it.


----------



## Joe B

Took my wife to the library today, so while she grabbed a dozen books I checked out this to watch tonight:










Nothing fabulous, but not as bad as many of the reviews I had read. At least I've seen them all now.


----------



## Rogerx

The Pizza Triangle

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pizza_Triangle


----------



## DeepR

Deadwood - The Movie

It was a pleasure to be back into this world again after such a long time. 
A fine closure to a great series, with a touching ending.
The super formal and indirect - yet sometimes very rude and offensive - dialogue struck me again as quite hilarious.


----------



## Rogerx

Rebel Without a Cause


----------



## Rogerx

Kill Bill: Vol. 1


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Kill Bill: Vol. 1


"and you Sophie, stay right there...be back for you later" love this flick!!


----------



## Rogerx

Alexander



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_(2004_film)


----------



## Rogerx

Around the World in Eighty Days (Around the World in 80 Days)


----------



## Guest

"*North by Northwest*". Watched it last night. Beautiful, restored print. STUNNING score by Bernard Herrmann. A film of elegance and sophistication with wonderful dialogue (for very grown up people) by Ernest Lehman, Cinematography by Robert Burks (the poor man died in a house fire!). One of Hitchcock's best.


----------



## Guest

Last night a very good film, "*Beautiful Boy*", based on a true story. Wonderful acting, fine direction and not in the least sensationalized or over-wrought: a really intelligent insight into the family and social calamity which is drug and alcohol abuse:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beautiful_Boy_(2018_film)

I'm not usually a fan of Steve Carell - finding him dour and one dimensional - but I was absolutely convinced by him in this film. "You've always got to be controlling all the time, dad". Typical of the lack of personal responsibility of the addict!!


----------



## MAS

*The Importance of Being Earnest*, Anthony Asquith 1952


----------



## MAS

*Return to me * B. Hunt, 2000


----------



## MAS

Yesterday








*The Boys in the Band*, Joe Mantello, 2020


----------



## Rogerx

Sweet Charity
1969 ‧ Musical/Romance


----------



## MAS

Rogerx said:


> Sweet Charity
> 1969 ‧ Musical/Romance


It should've been a better movie!


----------



## Guest

You are so right, MAS!! It was on TV the other day. I bought the soundtrack decades ago and liked some of the music but it now seems so 60's disco or something and terribly dated. The storyline was flimsy and pointless and MacLaine wasn't given the opportunity to really stretch her considerable talents as in, say, "Irma la Douce". John McMartin was weak and Ricardo Montalban was ridiculous - a parody of himself.


----------



## Joe B

Last night - Gavin O'Connor's "Warrior"









Tonight - Ben Affleck's "Argo"


----------



## Rogerx

Kill Bill: Volume 2


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Kill Bill: Volume 2


"may i please have a glass of water" and "silly rabbit....trix are for kids"


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> "may i please have a glass of water" and "silly rabbit....trix are for kids"


You know your classical's


----------



## MAS

Martin Brest's 1998 film *Meet Joe Black*.


----------



## DavidA

We watched Clint Eastwood’s Solly with Tom Hanks.

Well worth a watch


----------



## Joe B

ldiat said:


> "may i please have a glass of water" and "silly rabbit....trix are for kids"





Rogerx said:


> You know your classical's


Sorry guys, that was "Kill Bill Vol. 1"


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight: Spielberg's


----------



## Rogerx

Joe B said:


> Sorry guys, that was "Kill Bill Vol. 1"


You know them even better :cheers:


----------



## ldiat

wait this line!!! "so Piema taught you the The Five-Point-Palm Exploding-Heart-Technique?" "yes he did"


----------



## Guest

"*Waking Ned Devine*". I saw it some years ago at the cinema and watched it again tonight. Funny and quirky: a comedy set in Ireland about lottery fraud.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kenneth Branagh's 2017 remake of _Murder on the Orient Express_, with Branagh as Hercule Poirot.

It seemed like a fairly pointless exercise to me, probably because the 1974 version with Albert Finney, Richard Widmark etc. is unlikely to be equalled. Also, it didn't help that Branagh's preposterous moustache looked like two hairy slugs about to embark on a courtship ritual.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:


----------



## Rogerx

Surprisingly good .


----------



## MAS

*Miss Potter* Chris Noonan 2006
Very charming.


----------



## Dan Ante

Not a film but have been watching (Classical Destinations) on the TV, Pretty basic but compared to the rest of TV it is so refreshing.


----------



## perempe

Farinelli (1994)


----------



## Guest

"*All About Eve*". I watched it again last night - mainly to escape wall-to-wall political coverage.

With each viewing this excellent film reveals more. Firstly, it isn't just 'all about Eve'. That's the premise, and the title reflects the narcissism of its eponymous character, because it's 'all about' the theatre; about vanity, duplicity, deception, ruthless ambition, control and cynicism. It's also 'all about' friendship and love - between friends and what friends will do to help and protect each other. All the central characters are very strong; Davis is superb as Margo as is the rest of Margo's circle. Gary Merrill, Margo's husband Bill (and later married to Davis) keeps up with Margo in every scene; everything she throws at him he can manage. It's a wonderful, nuanced performance and he was never better on the screen despite the fact of his not being an A-list performer. Baxter is very good as Eve Harrington, but she does revert to that over-wrought tendency she has towards melodramatics; I guess it was suitable for this role as both ingenue and shrewd, but highly theatrical, manipulator.

The stand-out performance is George Sanders as the vicious, controlling and cynical critic, Addison de Witt. Some of his scenes, particularly with the newly-minted Marilyn Monroe, are also funny. The film was written and directed by Joseph Manckiewicz. He brings a thorough understanding of the theatre and its insecure and histrionic acting fraternity and the inevitable parasitic, sycophantic groupies. Theatre 'lore' is front and centre: the contest for parts, the fragility of success, the fraught, volatile and incestuous relationships between writer, director and actors and, above all, the ability of critics to destroy it all. To bring down the facade which many people appreciate and gravitate towards because it removes them from the quotidian of their daily lives.

De Witt's lines and Sanders' delivery of them are the work of the alchemist Manckiewicz as much as the world-weary actor himself. There is great truth in much of the dialogue for this film which is so much more than just 'all about Eve'.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:


----------



## Rogerx

Grand Piano

Thriller/Mystery.
Good entertainment


----------



## perempe

I remember that the piano is behind the orchestra in Gran Piano during a concerto.


----------



## Mozart123

I recently re-watched the 2009 film Avatar by James Cameron, who also directed Titanic and Terminator. Great film and good soundtrack, although I wouldn't recommend if you don't enjoy fantasy/sci-fi films. 








I also recently watched the film 'Lincoln' by Steven Spielberg (great director), based on Lincoln's presidency during the Civil War and his effort in Washington to pass the 13th Amendment abolishing slavery. Great film!
Among Spielberg's many directorial talents, he has a special knack for expertly portraying historical events, as seen in films such as 'Schindler's List', 'Saving Private Ryan', 'Bridge of Spies' and so on.


----------



## MAS

*Pollyanna* from Masterpiece Theatre.


----------



## Joe B

elgars ghost said:


> Kenneth Branagh's 2017 remake of _Murder on the Orient Express_, with Branagh as Hercule Poirot.
> 
> It seemed like a fairly pointless exercise to me, probably because the 1974 version with Albert Finney, Richard Widmark etc. is unlikely to be equalled. Also, it didn't help that Branagh's preposterous moustache looked like two hairy slugs about to embark on a courtship ritual.


I re-watched this tonight. The mustache was a little over the top, but I get it. The quality of the picture (Branagh's choice to use 65mm film cameras) was outstanding. I'm looking forward to "Death on the Nile", probably not happening before we're in a covid free world.


----------



## Rogerx

From Here to Eternity

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/From_Here_to_Eternity


----------



## ldiat

In Cold Blood just watched this flick again. i read the book. a very good movie. but sad 9 outa 10


----------



## Guest

"*The Young Lions*", directed by Edward Dmytryk.

Brando looks astonishingly beautiful with bleached hair as the German; you cannot take your eyes from him!! Surely his was one of the most beautiful visages ever to grace the screen. "*The Young Lions*" is far too long (over 3 hours) and is based on a novel, which became apparent almost immediately because it seemed to start out of nowhere and on a premise never really developed in the rest of the film - that of the 'relationship' between Brando and Barbara Rush. This served to run two counter narratives of Americans and Germans which always remained disjointed and foggy.

This is a film which speaks to the difficulty of transposing novel to film; what choices are to be made? In the case of this film they couldn't decide and included everything. What results is a series of vignettes which remain in threads and don't go anywhere. Too much time is spent on incidentals such as the friction between the conscripted soldiers in the barracks in the USA. I kept thinking "there's a war raging in Europe; get going!!!" Characters from those scenes become blurred and we never really know who is who on the battlefield, consequently no empathy is invested long enough in each for us to care. Even the main protagonists of Dean Martin and Montgomery Clift (looking terribly ill and fragile by 1958, with less than a decade to live) are peripheral to the action and simply become annoying extraneous folderol.

It's Brando's film and if the screenwriter had concentrated on that and his evolution from dashing young idealist to disgusted and treasonous member of the Wehrmacht - counterpointed with Clift's sensitive, reluctant but ultimately brave recruit - the film wouldn't have ended up with integrity instead of becoming an amorphous endurance test.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched at lunch:


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched at dinner time:










Requires an active viewer....space out and you'll lose the story line.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched at lunch:


----------



## Joe B

Just finished re-watching this excellent movie:


----------



## Rogerx

American Psycho


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched this Spielberg work this afternoon:










Excellent movie; excellent casting.


----------



## pianozach

Finally got to see a film I've been wanting to see for years . . . *A Face in the Crowd*, starring *Patricia Neal* and *Andy Griffith*.

Griffith gets a real opportunity to show off his acting chops with an enthusiasm that's a wonder to behold. And while Griffith's character development is damn good, Neal gives a nuanced depth to hers as well, with a character arc that is far more creative. Naturally, her phenomenal acting is overshadowed by Griffith's well-written and broadkly played Lonesome Rhodes. Some neat cameos in the film as well.

A very prescient film given today's political culture.


----------



## Guest

"*American Sniper*". Clint Eastwood's excellent film about American soldiers in the hell-hole that was/is Iraq. Bradley Cooper is just wonderful in the part as the sniper, and he's more gorgeous than the law allows!! The film is biographical and ends in tragedy, since Chris Kyle was shot and killed by a veteran he was trying to help back in the USA. PTSD is poorly understood and a very dangerous consequence of being in the theatre of war. (My sister, a retired Psychologist, once counselled a Vietnam veteran; he was in civilian life an engineer. He sat across her desk one day and suddenly leaned forward, "I could shoot you right here and now if I wanted to". A son of ours works in the resources sector with returned soldiers from the army or UN duty; they tell stories about the effects of PTSD and the things which happened to them and the crack decisions they had to make as a matter of life and death. One said he never walks into a shopping mall without casing the joint for 'an enemy'!! This is what he was trained to do in a tour of duty. On the positive side, my son reports that these specialist soldiers go to the top of the list in job recruitment because of the leadership qualities and work ethic they display.)

I love Clint Eastwood and he can do little wrong in my book, particularly with Direction. The film attracted the usual criticisms but I thought it was an intense and honest exploration of the effects of war upon people and their communities. An iconic scene where Kyle is almost forced to shoot a boy who plays with a rocket launcher is unforgettable. These kinds of things would be life-changing experiences for soldiers.


----------



## Rogerx

Fellini's E La Nave Va/ And the ship sails on


----------



## MAS

*Judy* Rupert Goold, 2019

Heartbreaking.


----------



## Guest

Did you ever see the film about Judy Garland starring Judy Davis? It was made for television and is brilliant.


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> Did you ever see the film about Judy Garland starring Judy Davis? It was made for television and is brilliant.


Yes, some time ago... *Me and My Shadows*


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:


----------



## perempe

Nattevagten (1994)








I'll watch the '97 remake Nightwatch if it's also good. Opinions?


----------



## JAS

It is Halloween season, so I have been trying to watch horror movies most days (which are generally more uplifting than the news at the moment anyway). Yesterday was Mark of the Vampire, which was basically a remake of Lon Chaney's lost London After Midnight. There are many scenes that are iconic in their own way, although the plot is totally incomprehensible and the final twist makes most of what we have seen utterly ridiculous.









Apparently there is a colorized version, which just seems wrong as it looks great in black and white.


----------



## JAS

This was just on TCM, and I have never even heard of it before. It is very stagy, and clumsy, as one might expect from an early talkie. The most interesting aspect is that it features Bela Lugosi in a significant role, two years before Dracula. The film was directed by Tod Browning, who would also direct the 1931 Dracula. Everyone, for the most part, is overacting, including Lugosi, but he has a presence, and there are both similarities and differences from his portrayal of Dracula.


----------



## Guest

JAS said:


> View attachment 144404
> 
> 
> This was just on TCM, and I have never even heard of it before. It is very stagy, and clumsy, as one might expect from an early talkie. The most interesting aspect is that it features Bela Lugosi in a significant role, two years before Dracula. The film was directed by Tod Browning, who would also direct the 1931 Dracula. Everyone, for the most part, is overacting, including Lugosi, but he has a presence, and there are both similarities and differences from his portrayal of Dracula.


I hadn't heard of this film so thanks for mentioning it. Lucky you getting TCM; they took it away from us here in Australia. One of the problems of the transition to sound film is over-acting; because facial mime/gesture was so integral to the silents the actors weren't sure what their roles were when their voices could be used. Nobody had any experience of what to do so everybody went over the top. This is demonstrated in the film "Singin' in the Rain" when the early talkie was being made and the limitations were on display. Also, cameras were statically placed because microphones were buried in props and actors had to literally gather around these to be heard. All the same, they soldiered on magnificently and produced some great films. The technology developed rapidly once it had gathered a head of steam and thanks to creative minds problems were overcome. It was Howard Hawks who had pondered the question, "how much dialogue do we need in our films"? He was worried about too much talk. Look at this and judge for yourself - in 1938/39 - whether he had solved the problem he outlined: I absolutely adore this scene!!


----------



## JAS

^^^ another part of the problem, I think, is that to get actors with good voices (and in the habit of memorizing and delivering dialogue), they often turned to stage actors, who were not as quick to adjust to the closer demands of film. (There is actually quite a bit of very naturalistic acting in silent films, depending on the actor and the subject.) There was also a problem of microphone technology in these early talkies, as you note, which also tended to hamper camera movement. As I recall, Hawks liked to have lines spoken almost over top of each other.

For The 13th Chair, I note that it was made and remade several times. This is the 1929 version, as opposed to the 1919 (silent) or 1937 version. (The 1937 version is generally reviewed as being much better produced and acted.)


----------



## Rogerx

Die Blechtrommel (Collector's Edition)


----------



## Guest

The only film directed by Volker Schlöndorff that I'm familiar with is "*Death of a Salesman*" with Dustin Hoffman.

This is an exceptional film, directed by another German - Wolfgang Peterson. "*Das Boot*". The 'director's cut' is very good and the lead actor, Jürgen Prochnow, is utterly convincing:


----------



## Rogerx

As Good as it gets.


----------



## Rogerx

Christabel said:


> The only film directed by Volker Schlöndorff that I'm familiar with is "*Death of a Salesman*" with Dustin Hoffman.
> 
> This is an exceptional film, directed by another German - Wolfgang Peterson. "*Das Boot*". The 'director's cut' is very good and the lead actor, Jürgen Prochnow, is utterly convincing:


But one has to have no claustrophobia .


----------



## MAS

Believe or not!!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Inside Llewyn Davis

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inside_Llewyn_Davis


----------



## pianozach

We just finished watching the documentary of White House photographer Pete Souza, *The Way I See It* .

Just SEEING the difference of how President Obama behaved and what we've seen of what passes for Presidential behavior for the past four years is stark.


----------



## Guest

We have our 2 grandchildren here yesterday and I watched "*The Train*" - the excellent Frankenheimer film - with the 10 year old (after watching the ballet "Romeo and Juliet" with my 8 year old grand-daughter). I discussed with the boy the amazing crash scene of the locomotives, how the train was a 'character' in the film and - to my astonishment - he knew about the Axis powers and the reason for their defeat.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

50 first dates. Classic lowbrow movie.


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> But one has to have no claustrophobia .


That's what leaves you gob-smacked; that these boys lived in that environment and deal with depth charges etc. into the bargain. The film is staggeringly well photographed, capturing that claustrophobia brilliantly. Those scenes with the camera following the crew through the sections of the submarine; perfection!! Wolfgang Peterson is a force of nature!!


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> As Good as it gets.


This film is absolute gold. One of my faves from the last 25 years and Helen Hunt....what can one say? Jack is brilliant as the neurotic and Greg Kinnear is wonderful too. So many tremendous lines: "Carol the waitress meet Simon the ***". There were a couple of strange scenes - like Simon recalling his mother painting him in the nude - but otherwise the film is a big winner.


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> This film is absolute gold. One of my faves from the last 25 years and Helen Hunt....what can one say? Jack is brilliant as the neurotic and Greg Kinnear is wonderful too. So many tremendous lines: "Carol the waitress meet Simon the ***". There were a couple of strange scenes - like Simon recalling his mother painting him in the nude - but otherwise the film is a big winner.


I like it, too. Helen Hunt was fabulous.


----------



## Guest

_*Tous les Matins du Monde*_ (All the Mornings of the World) directed by *Alain Corneau*: I saw this when it first came out in 1991 and left the cinema in tears. A beautifully filmed _oeuvre_ loosely based on the life of *Marin Marais* and his teacher *Jean de Sainte-Colombe*. The film score is based exclusively on the music of the period played by Jordi Savall, Monserrat Figueras, Mari-Cristina Kiehr, Christophe Coin _et al_. The title role of Marais was played by Gérard Depardieu; the younger Marais in the film was played by Depardieu's son, Guillaume, who tragically died at the age of 37 due to drug-related complications following surgery.


----------



## Guest

I saw that film - years ago - and was bored by it, thinking it static and self-consciously arthouse. But I love this FANTASTIC music with Depardieu conducting it. How I love that wonderfully talented actor: a bon vivant with a great sense of humour!!


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> I saw that film - years ago - and was bored by it, thinking it static and self-consciously arthouse. But I love this FANTASTIC music with Depardieu conducting it. *How I love that wonderfully talented actor: a bon vivant with a great sense of humour*!!


He's a _bon vivant_, that's for sure! He made a food and wine documentary a couple of years ago and my god, the fellow has ballooned. He drinks 3 to 4 bottles of wine for lunch and dinner and enjoys several cigars per day. I wish him well. Did you know he's also a tax exile with Russian citizenship? Maybe I should try that. 
Arthouse, that's the term, is it? Well then, I like arthouse.


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> I saw that film - years ago - and was bored by it, thinking it static and self-consciously arthouse. But I love this FANTASTIC music with Depardieu conducting it. How I love that wonderfully talented actor: a bon vivant with a great sense of humour!!


I think the lugubrious music helps give the impression of boredom. At one such art house cinema, they played the sound track of *Tous les matins du monde* and we were all glad when it was over. Someone in the theater said, loudly: "Thank God!"


----------



## Guest

Here's the scene with the music of Lully from *Tous les Matins du Monde*.






Depardieu is a bear of a man who dances with death when it comes to his diet. He doesn't care!! Just as I do, he knows it's quality and not quantity.


----------



## Luchesi

MAS said:


> I think the lugubrious music helps give the impression of boredom. At one such art house cinema, they played the sound track of *Tous les matins du monde* and we were all glad when it was over. Someone in the theater said, loudly: "Thank God!"


This came to me in an email about the movie. I couldn't find the article online;

There are references to the visual arts of the 17th century, at least as much as there are to the music, literature, religion of the time (which I mentioned in my previous long post). Two stand out (for me): one reference is explicit. The painter Lubin Baugin, who appears in the movie played by one of France's best actors (Michel Bouquet), did exist (1612-1663), although he is fairly obscure. He painted sacred and mythological subjects, but there are also 4 still life paintings of his, including the one with wafers in the Louvre, which features prominently in the movie.
The other reference is not explicit: but particularly the last scene, with the two musicians in the little wooden cabin, playing by candlelight, strongly evokes the paintings of La Tour, where figures are lit by a single source of light, a small candle often in the center of the painting: there is a beautiful St.Joseph working on his carpentry, and young Jesus standing to the right, holding a candle: his hand protects the flame, so the source of light itself is invisible. (Actually, a detail of that painting is on the cover of Charpentier's leçons des ténèbres by the Concerto Vocale). The director and screenwriter admitted to going on "scouting" expeditions to see the La Tour paintings at the Louvre. There are also reminiscences of Le Nain's peasants, in the poor, quiet household scenes. Austerity (the first word uttered by Marais as he starts remembering his master) is the key word here, in the literary as well as pictorial references, the flip side of the Grand Siècle and the magnificence of Louis XIV.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched this Richard Donner release tonight:


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Our_Man_in_Marrakesh


----------



## Luchesi

Raúl Pérez  8 months ago

1:32 Etude op. 25 no 11 "Winter Wind"10:58 Piano Concerto no 1 Op. 11 (I. Allegro maestoso)18:10 Etude Op. 10 no 12 "Revolutionary"21:52 Nocturne op. posth no 2023:10 Polonaise op. 53 "Heroic"25:42 Etude op. 25 no 6 30:15 Waltz in A minor 31:34 Mazurka Op.17 No.236:15 Waltz in A minor 38:11 Trio in G minor op. 8 (IV. Finale: Allegretto)44:51 Etude op. 25 no 6 46:04 Waltz in A minor47:43 Waltz in A minor53:23 Cello Sonata op. 6556:44 Etude op. 25 no 11:02:01 Prelude op. 28 no 151:03:54 Prelude op. 28 no 241:07:29 Andante spianato op. 221:11:28 Etude op. 10 no 41:13:40 Etude op. 10 no 41:20:40 Nocturne Op.27 No.11:24:03 Etude op. 10 no 61:27:40 Mazurka op. 33 no 21:33:26 Nocturne no 21 in C minor 1:37:27 Nocturne no 20 in c sharp minor1:41:04 Nocturne no 21 in C minor1:42:44 Fantasie-impromptu op. 661:43:56 Waltz in a minor1:50:58 Nocturne no 21 in c minor1:54:03 Waltz in a minor1:59:10 Piano Concerto no 2 (II. Larghetto)


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched this tonight:


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:


----------



## perempe

Wolfen (1981)


----------



## Rogerx

A very young Leonardo


----------



## pianozach

*High Anxiety* (1977)

Mel Brooks' parody/homage of Hitchcock films, with the predictable cast of himself, Harvey Korman, Madeleine Kahn, and Cloris Leachman.

In spite of Brooks' painstaking attempts to recreate lighting and cinematography, the script occasionally veers into juvenile humor territory. The film is usually amusing, although sometimes the "set-up" for jokes is facepalmy.


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> *High Anxiety* (1977)
> 
> Mel Brooks' parody/homage of Hitchcock films, with the predictable cast of himself, Harvey Korman, Madeleine Kahn, and Cloris Leachman.
> 
> In spite of Brooks' painstaking attempts to recreate lighting and cinematography, the script occasionally veers into juvenile humor territory. The film is usually amusing, although sometimes the "set-up" for jokes is facepalmy.
> 
> View attachment 144669


What is 'facepalmy' please? I never liked Mel Brooks; he always thinks he's very funny but I've never seen the 'joke', to be honest. Mostly it's juvenalia, IMO. He can only look back on the progenitors of this humour - the Marx Brothers - so see what it's all about.


----------



## ldiat

Christabel said:


> What is 'facepalmy' please? I never liked Mel Brooks; he always thinks he's very funny but I've never seen the 'joke', to be honest. Mostly it's juvenalia, IMO. He can only look back on the progenitors of this humour - the Marx Brothers - so see what it's all about.


i like Mel! w/ this line from Young Frankenstein


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:


----------



## eljr

ldiat said:


> i like Mel! w/ this line from Young Frankenstein


Absolutely wonderful film!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pianozach

Christabel said:


> What is 'facepalmy' please? I never liked Mel Brooks; he always thinks he's very funny but I've never seen the 'joke', to be honest. Mostly it's juvenalia, IMO. He can only look back on the progenitors of this humour - the Marx Brothers - so see what it's all about.


A *facepalm* is the physical gesture of placing one's hand across one's face or lowering one's face into one's hand or hands, covering or closing one's eyes. The gesture is often exaggerated by giving the motion more force and making a slapping noise when the hand comes in contact with the face.

And, actually, you're spot on about Brooks thinking he's so funny. It's really bad in Space Balls . . . they actually WAIT for the laughs. Yeah, in THIS one he sort of telegraphs the jokes ahead of time . . . . it's somewhat difficult to describe . . . he sets up the joke so obviously . . . wait for it, here it comes . . . here comes the big joke . . . it's often like it's Comedy for the Slow. The jokes are often ham handedly delivered . . .

His humor is very "Old School", like Milton Berle, Sid Ceasar, Shelley Berman, Buddy Hackett, Morey Amsterdam . . . like from "The Catskills".

I think Brooks hit comedy Gold with *Blazing Saddles* and *Young Frankenstein*, but *Space Balls* and *History of the World Part I* were pretty dumb.

To Be or Not to Be was an almost frame for frame, line for line remake of the Jack Benny original, although he did add in some "juvenalia", as you put it.


----------



## Rogerx

Brimstone

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brimstone_(2016_film)

Good.


----------



## Joe B

pianozach said:


> A *facepalm* is the physical gesture of placing one's hand across one's face or lowering one's face into one's hand or hands, covering or closing one's eyes. The gesture is often exaggerated by giving the motion more force and making a slapping noise when the hand comes in contact with the face.
> 
> And, actually, you're spot on about Brooks thinking he's so funny. It's really bad in Space Balls . . . they actually WAIT for the laughs. Yeah, in THIS one he sort of telegraphs the jokes ahead of time . . . . it's somewhat difficult to describe . . . he sets up the joke so obviously . . . wait for it, here it comes . . . here comes the big joke . . . it's often like it's Comedy for the Slow. The jokes are often ham handedly delivered . . .
> 
> His humor is very "Old School", like Milton Berle, Sid Ceasar, Shelley Berman, Buddy Hackett, Morey Amsterdam . . . like from "The Catskills".
> 
> I think Brooks hit comedy Gold with *Blazing Saddles* and *Young Frankenstein*, but *Space Balls* and *History of the World Part I* were pretty dumb.
> 
> To Be or Not to Be was an almost frame for frame, line for line remake of the Jack Benny original, although he did add in some "juvenalia", as you put it.


A double facepalm:


----------



## HerbertNorman

Jackie Brown , Quentin Tarantino ... ages since I saw this one , I guess first time since it came out in the 90s


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> A *facepalm* is the physical gesture of placing one's hand across one's face or lowering one's face into one's hand or hands, covering or closing one's eyes. The gesture is often exaggerated by giving the motion more force and making a slapping noise when the hand comes in contact with the face.
> 
> And, actually, you're spot on about Brooks thinking he's so funny. It's really bad in Space Balls . . . they actually WAIT for the laughs. Yeah, in THIS one he sort of telegraphs the jokes ahead of time . . . . it's somewhat difficult to describe . . . he sets up the joke so obviously . . . wait for it, here it comes . . . here comes the big joke . . . it's often like it's Comedy for the Slow. The jokes are often ham handedly delivered . . .
> 
> His humor is very "Old School", like Milton Berle, Sid Ceasar, Shelley Berman, Buddy Hackett, Morey Amsterdam . . . like from "The Catskills".
> 
> I think Brooks hit comedy Gold with *Blazing Saddles* and *Young Frankenstein*, but *Space Balls* and *History of the World Part I* were pretty dumb.
> 
> To Be or Not to Be was an almost frame for frame, line for line remake of the Jack Benny original, although he did add in some "juvenalia", as you put it.


Thanks for the explanation. I'm so 'old school' myself. I saw "Blazing Saddles" back when and I'm still waiting for the laughs. It's definitely not me because I find humour in a great deal of things, serious or not.

Last night, late (insomnia), I watched John Carpenter's "*The Thing*". I'm sorry to report I laughed my way through most of it!! Loudly. Actually it was funnier than any Mel Brooks film I've ever seen. I think those other Jewish comedians from the early period you mentioned were actually very funny. Especially Sid Caesar, whose humour was rather cutting edge satire for the time. He wouldn't pass muster in today's super precious society. In fact, I once watched a documentary about early American comedy for TV and people discussed Caesar. The comments were that the humour was as I suggested but that when television became more available to the masses the level of humour actually deteriorated to the lowest common denominator. Enter Mel Brooks!!

The Marx Brothers were superb; they used LANGUAGE and sight gags. Nothing was off limits for ridicule. For example, these words are very political and relevant today (even if clothed in old garb): stuffy professors can be idiots and butts of the Marx Brothers' jokes!!


----------



## Luchesi

Christabel said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I'm so 'old school' myself. I saw "Blazing Saddles" back when and I'm still waiting for the laughs. It's definitely not me because I find humour in a great deal of things, serious or not.
> 
> Last night, late (insomnia), I watched John Carpenter's "*The Thing*". I'm sorry to report I laughed my way through most of it!! Loudly. Actually it was funnier than any Mel Brooks film I've ever seen. I think those other Jewish comedians from the early period you mentioned were actually very funny. Especially Sid Caesar, whose humour was rather cutting edge satire for the time. He wouldn't pass muster in today's super precious society. In fact, I once watched a documentary about early American comedy for TV and people discussed Caesar. The comments were that the humour was as I suggested but that when television became more available to the masses the level of humour actually deteriorated to the lowest common denominator. Enter Mel Brooks!!
> 
> The Marx Brothers were superb; they used LANGUAGE and sight gags. Nothing was off limits for ridicule. For example, these words are very political and relevant today (even if clothed in old garb): stuffy professors can be idiots and butts of the Marx Brothers' jokes!!


Yes, Mel Brooks fit in with the shock comedy which was beginning to be 'funny'. Lenny Bruce and some risqué recordings I remember. A little bit is funny because it surprises, but it gets annoying fast (and it's so much easier to think up that it spread quickly up against the censors back then).


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight:


----------



## perempe

Another movie added to the bucket list, Joe B.


----------



## Guest

Speaking earlier about the Marx Brothers and their humour, there's this which is very verbally adroit and funny:






Their glorious brand of anarchy in this song would be relevant today given the extent of 'body art' that has overtaken the world!!


----------



## Guest

Christabel said:


> Here's the scene with the music of Lully from *Tous les Matins du Monde*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depardieu is a bear of a man who dances with death when it comes to his diet. He doesn't care!! Just as I do, he knows it's quality and not quantity.


And here's the music during the scene where one of *Jean de Sainte-Colombe's* daughters pops her linen socks:


----------



## Joe B

After last night's movie, this was a logical re-watched tonight:










If for nothing else, this movie is worth watching just to see Phillip Rhee's Hapkido moves.


----------



## Rogerx

The Girl on the Train
2016 ‧ Thriller/Mystery

Very enjoyably


----------



## MAS

A Netflix original.

Never a good idea to remake a classic.


----------



## Rogerx

MAS said:


> View attachment 144771
> 
> 
> A Netflix original.
> 
> Never a good idea to remake a classic.


The critics agree with you, they burning down to the ground


----------



## perempe

Juwanna Mann (2002)
The Sixth Man (1997)
Basketball movies I missed, I can recommend these only to fans.


----------



## Flamme

Pretty decent...
8/10


----------



## MAS

*The King*, David Michod, 2019. I think it was a bit too soon for a role like this for Timothee Chalamet. Nevertheless, he does not disgrace himself!


----------



## Rogerx

Well you know the story, still heart breaking.


----------



## Tchaikov6

*Onward * (2020). Charming Pixar movie


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## Guest

Last night "*Spotlight*". I joined the film about 15 minutes in and stuck with it because of its subject matter.

This film is deeply disturbing; the extent of obfuscation, moral corruption and abuse in the Catholic Church. The film suggested only 50% of priests adhere to their vows of celibacy, which is not the reason for abuse because many married priests in the Anglican church have also been abusers. Time to run the ruler over the Vatican and exercise some common law in serious prosecutions.

I was interested to see my own city in the end credits as one where major clerical abuse took place. One of my son's classmates has been the subject of that abuse and the priest who did it actually came from our parish. He died in jail about 5 years ago. Bring back the stocks and public whippings, I say. I found I nodded when one character in the film claimed priests are stuck in a psycho-sexual age of 13. That's not just tragic but very sad and it would conform with what I've seen when priests are gathered together; the knowing giggling between them and the infantile response to discussions. I was alerted to this when a committee member for our local Catholic Diocesan senior schools federation back in the 90s. It was creepy, but also somewhat sad.

What is tragic is that universal trust is one again destroyed in an important institution. Where were the gate-keepers? This film starts that discussion.


----------



## MAS

Christabel said:


> Last night "*Spotlight*". I joined the film about 15 minutes in and stuck with it because of its subject matter.
> 
> This film is deeply disturbing; the extent of obfuscation, moral corruption and abuse in the Catholic Church. The film suggested only 50% of priests adhere to their vows of celibacy, which is not the reason for abuse because many married priests in the Anglican church have also been abusers. Time to run the ruler over the Vatican and exercise some common law in serious prosecutions.
> 
> I was interested to see my own city in the end credits as one where major clerical abuse took place. One of my son's classmates has been the subject of that abuse and the priest who did it actually came from our parish. He died in jail about 5 years ago. Bring back the stocks and public whippings, I say. I found I nodded when one character in the film claimed priests are stuck in a psycho-sexual age of 13. That's not just tragic but very sad and it would conform with what I've seen when priests are gathered together; the knowing giggling between them and the infantile response to discussions. I was alerted to this when a committee member for our local Catholic Diocesan senior schools federation back in the 90s. It was creepy, but also somewhat sad.
> 
> What is tragic is that universal trust is one again destroyed in an important institution. Where were the gate-keepers? This film starts that discussion.


The problem is, I think, the absurd notion that priests have to be celibate. Where did that come from? The apostles were not celibate as far as anyone knows. We don't know if Jesus himself was celibate. Stephen Fry, in his argument about _Is The Catholic Church A Force For Good In The World_, stated that the Catholic Church is obsessed with sex! And it's true that many of the priests that have charge of boys DO get attracted to one or another (I was in a Catholic Seminary for a couple of years near São Paulo and have first hand knowledge, though I was not abused). Anyway, that perverse vow of celibacy is the cause of much consternation, pain, criminal behavior and, worse, cover up by Church authorities.


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> The problem is, I think, the absurd notion that priests have to be celibate. Where did that come from? The apostles were not celibate as far as anyone knows. We don't know if Jesus himself was celibate. Stephen Fry, in his argument about _Is The Catholic Church A Force For Good In The World_, stated that the Catholic Church is obsessed with sex! And it's true that many of the priests that have charge of boys DO get attracted to one or another (I was in a Catholic Seminary for a couple of years near São Paulo and have first hand knowledge, though I was not abused). Anyway, that perverse vow of celibacy is the cause of much consternation, pain, criminal behavior and, worse, cover up by Church authorities.


I think the film handled it well, as they did the conflict between friends and professionals over this issue. I agree celibacy is stupid - beyond stupid, actually. And, yes, the Catholic Church IS obsessed about sex - totally. It reminds me of that joke from Woody Allen, "the food is terrible, and the portions are so small"!!


----------



## JAS

MAS said:


> The problem is, I think, the absurd notion that priests have to be celibate. Where did that come from? The apostles were not celibate as far as anyone knows. We don't know if Jesus himself was celibate. Stephen Fry, in his argument about _Is The Catholic Church A Force For Good In The World_, stated that the Catholic Church is obsessed with sex! And it's true that many of the priests that have charge of boys DO get attracted to one or another (I was in a Catholic Seminary for a couple of years near São Paulo and have first hand knowledge, though I was not abused). Anyway, that perverse vow of celibacy is the cause of much consternation, pain, criminal behavior and, worse, cover up by Church authorities.


The assumption is that the chief historical reasons were two fold:

1) The church wanted to inherit land and property of priests, many of whom were younger sons of nobility

2) It was very convenient to be able to move priests around without having to worry the kinds of problems you have with roots (being married and with kids).

(There are claims that they were emulating Jesus, who, at least according to the main tradition, did not marry. Several of the apostles were married.)


----------



## MAS

JAS said:


> The assumption is that the chief historical reasons were two fold:
> 
> 1) The church wanted to inherit land and property of priests, many of whom were younger sons of nobility
> 
> 2) It was very convenient to be able to move priests around without having to worry the kinds of problems you have with roots (being married and with kids).
> 
> (There are claims that they were emulating Jesus, who, at least according to the main tradition, did not marry. Several of the apostles were married.)


It's positively Machiavellian, especially if you think about that vow of poverty!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

I am fast becoming a fan of Edgar Wright. We watched Baby Driver and it was fantastic. A far cry from the mass of low effort dreck put out by corporate entertainment these days. Highly recommend.


----------



## Flamme

Tis a peach...9/10


----------



## JAS

MAS said:


> It's positively Machiavellian, especially if you think about that vow of poverty!


You don't survive nearly 2000 years being a Shirley Temple (pun intended).


----------



## Luchesi

MAS said:


> The problem is, I think, the absurd notion that priests have to be celibate. Where did that come from? The apostles were not celibate as far as anyone knows. We don't know if Jesus himself was celibate. Stephen Fry, in his argument about _Is The Catholic Church A Force For Good In The World_, stated that the Catholic Church is obsessed with sex! And it's true that many of the priests that have charge of boys DO get attracted to one or another (I was in a Catholic Seminary for a couple of years near São Paulo and have first hand knowledge, though I was not abused). Anyway, that perverse vow of celibacy is the cause of much consternation, pain, criminal behavior and, worse, cover up by Church authorities.


You would know better than I would, but I don't think celibacy is main problem. I think it's the power these young men have over the children in private. There's the supernatural authority concept and the indoctrination that the children are continually exposed to.

A friend of mine just got a large settlement from the Church here. But she's so damaged she will probably blow it all with bad decisions and bad acquaintances.


----------



## MAS

*Under the Tuscan Sun*, Audrey Wells, 2003

Love this movie! Italy! Restoring a villa! Interior design! Italian men!


----------



## Guest

MAS said:


> View attachment 144954
> 
> 
> *Under the Tuscan Sun*, Audrey Wells, 2003
> 
> Love this movie! Italy! Restoring a villa! Interior design! Italian men!


I very much like this actress.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

The Wandering Jew (1933)

Great film with a wonderful performance by Conrad Veidt

(


----------



## Barbebleu

The Sum of All Fears - Morgan Freeman, Ben Affleck. Jack Ryan tale. Not too bad.


----------



## Rogerx

The Music Lovers

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Music_Lovers


----------



## Varick

Was a very good movie until the end. A realistic, well told, well produced story until this unrealistic ending that had a supernatural (for lack of better word) event at the end that just ruined the entire movie. My wife looked at each other and said, "What the hell was that?"

2 out of 5 stars. Would have been 4 to 4-1/2 stars if it wasn't for that end.

V


----------



## mikeh375

Streamed 'Eternal Beauty' last night. An off the wall look at depression and schizophrenia with some weird laughs and bittersweet moments. Don't let me put anyone off though, it was a great, gutsy film and Sally Hawkins was spectacular.


----------



## perempe

The Bothersome Man (2006)


----------



## Guest

"Victim", 1961 (Director Basil Dearden) starring Dirk Bogarde. A very good film about covert homosexuality in Britain in the period when it was against the law. It's a bit of a who-dunnit as well:


----------



## Varick

perempe said:


> The Bothersome Man (2006)


Uhhhmmmm.... any commentary? Was it good, bad, amazing, horrendous, did it make you laugh or cry, or want to burn a building down? Did it make you want to plant a garden or sell all your possessions and become a Buddhist monk? Something, anything?

V


----------



## Flamme

I dont like remakes but this one was oddly funny, in its own right, in a creepy kinda way








8/10


----------



## Guest

That image reminds me of this: great score by Schnittke!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## vincula

Last film I saw at the theatre:









Great film. And a must for any teacher :lol:

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Phil loves classical

Whisper of the Heart.

Pictures and animation: 11/10. Amazing! Captures the environment like an impressionist painting.
Story: 1/10. Sucks! Absolutely hate Miyazaki's stories. Very preachy, unsubtle, and just plain boring to me.


----------



## Rogerx

Bright Star

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bright_Star_(film)

3 stars.


----------



## perempe

Varick said:


> Uhhhmmmm.... any commentary? Was it good, bad, amazing, horrendous, did it make you laugh or cry, or want to burn a building down? Did it make you want to plant a garden or sell all your possessions and become a Buddhist monk? Something, anything?
> 
> V


It was recommended in another forum. It's a well-known movie, and I can recommend it too. It made me laugh more than today's comedies. Interesting fact that I did not recognised the music despite I had heard Peer Gynt suites a couple days earlier in a concert.

I won't post movies I can't recommend.


----------



## Biwa

Johnny Guitar (1954)


----------



## Rogerx

Appointment with Death (film)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appointment_with_Death_(film)


----------



## Jacck

*Sputnik (2020)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt11905962/


----------



## Flamme

Not that good as in my childhood...A bit naive...Scared a leaving daylight outta me, then. 8/10


----------



## Joe B

1st viewing this afternoon - Got this for my wife to complete her collection of "Miss Fisher" releases:


----------



## Flamme

I'm again in the phase where I just can't watch the modern stuff...Only 60s, 70s, 80s and some 90s can appeal to me...Some feeling of nostalgy came over me. Even bad movies from those periods are soothing to my eyes. New movies look fake to me.


----------



## pianozach

*The Commuter*
Liam Neeson

A Mystery on a commuter train.

I'll often judge a film on its first 15 minutes. That's where the director, writer, and editor have to lay out the groundwork and exposition without boring you to tears, or confusing you by leaving out too many details to make room for "action".

*The Commuter* succeeds, with the exposition cleverly done in 12 minutes.


----------



## Barbebleu

Bombshells with Charlize Theron, Nicole Kidman, Margot Robbie and John Lithgow. All about the downfall of Roger Aisles at Fox. Excellent.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

I always loved Harlan County USA and this is another great doco from Barbara Kopple that somehow went under my radar all these years.


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hill_(film)


----------



## Jacck

*Videodrome (1983)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086541/










9/10
the special effects are a little dated, but the film was still very powerful. It is like a horror movie with a very actual message. https://vigilantcitizen.com/moviesandtv/the-movie-videodrome-and-the-horror-of-mass-media/


----------



## Jacck

Braindead(1992)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0103873/










this was absolute massacre. A gore comedy by Peter Jackson (the LOTR director). I cant even remember when was the last time I laughed so much at a movie.


----------



## Flamme

A masterpiece...


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stevie_(1978_film)

The great G;enda Jackson.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Watched some horror movies lately. This one (more a thriller) seems to suit the election buzz. I used to think Martin Sheen's demeanor was over the top, but not anymore  Check out the gun shot that goes through Walken and hits the light behind him. Great little detail. His fall was pretty well done.






Next up, Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1978 version), with Brooke Adams again.


----------



## Rogerx

3 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Guest

Yesterday, I watched again "Howard's End". I'm not sure why because the first time it annoyed me. Emma Thompson is so twee and starchy and Helena Bonham-Carter so predictably pert. This was Anthony Hopkins's film. I listened carefully for his subtle intonations, his stance and facial expressions and his tremendous ability to capture emotional repression. (I suspect he's a bit like this himself, actually.) Very reminiscent of his portrayal in "The Remains of the Day", Hopkins never steals the limelight - never attempts to stand out from the background and yet, there it is, a strong and commanding performance. The narrative isn't all that interesting and some of the characters are straight stereotypes, but without Hopkins this film would fall somewhat short. Loved the music of Percy Grainger during the closing credits.


----------



## Ned Low

Regular Lovers- Philippe Garrel
I love Garrel and his " Frontier of the dawn 2008" is in my top ten. I've also seen his other underrated films: A Burning Hot Summer, Jealousy, In the Shadow of Woman, Lover for a Day.


----------



## Rogerx

Revisiting an loved one. :angel:


----------



## perempe

Picnic at Hanging Rock (1975) a classic
Single White Female (1992) too bad we can't watch new Fonda movies anymore after her accident
Jane Eyre (2011) Shall I watch Zeffirelli's movie as well?
Rebecca (2020) haven't seen the original yet
Alone (2020) not for everyone


----------



## Jacck

East of Eden (1955)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0048028/


----------



## Rogerx

Hair.

Those where the days


----------



## Jacck

Mirage (1965)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0059448/


----------



## Flamme

Not so bad. 8/10


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mera Naam Joker (My name is Joker) , the classic Raj Kapoor 4 hr and 9 min. extravaganza (with 2 intermissions)

Also one of those films where the dvd is better than the blu-ray.

excerpt =>


----------



## Rogerx

The Dreamers
2003 ‧ Romantiek/Drama ‧ 2 uur

Inspired by Ned Low, Louis Garrel's first movie as far as I know.


----------



## Jacck

Human Desire (1954) - Fritz Lang
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0047101/


----------



## perempe

Fort Apache the Bronx (1981)
a decent cop movie with Paul Newman


----------



## Ned Low

Rogerx said:


> The Dreamers
> 2003 ‧ Romantiek/Drama ‧ 2 uur
> 
> Inspired by Ned Low, Louis Garrel's first movie as far as I know.


Wow! What an amazing film this is. I don't remember when i first saw it but i was very impressed by Bernardo Bertolucci. Of course he made other masterpieces : The Conformist, The Last Emperor, Last Tango in Paris. Bertulocci was a true cinephile. You can see this in his Dreamers( the scene in the museum where kids run wildly referring to Jean-Luc Godard's film). Nice choice Rogerx. 
And yes.It's Garrel's first appearance on the screen. If you like his acting,make sure you see these : 
1) his collaborations with Christophe Honoré :Ma Mere 2004. In Paris 2006. Love Songs 2007.Beautiful Person 2010 (Léa Seydoux also plays in this film). 
2) his father's films: Regular Lovers 2005/6. Frontier at the Dawn 2008. A Burning Hot Summer 2011. Jealousy 2013
3) his own films: Two Friends 2015. A Faithful Man 2019
Of course he's played in other films: A Castle in Italy 2013, Little Woman 2019...


----------



## Ned Low

Sanjuro. Kurosawa. 1962.
This is a sequel to Korusawa's underrated film Yojimbo. It's even better! Toshiro Mifune is one of my favourite actors and just like his other performances he's amazing here. I highly recommended this.
Kurosawa made many a film: Stray Dog, The Hidden Fortress, Kagemusha, Rashomon, Throne of Blodd.Sadly, most people know him only by Seven Samurai or Ikiru.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

"The Bubble" is a film set in the gay scene of Tel Aviv.
Part of the story deals with the romance of jewish guy and a palestinian man.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

On tap for tonight, a Clouzot film I somehow missed seeing previously :


----------



## Rogerx

High Society


----------



## Jacck

Deception (1946)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0038461/










a lot of classical music in this movie. I wonder what the Hollenius' cello concerto is, if Korngold has written it specifically for this movie?


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Jacck said:


> Deception (1946)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0038461/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of classical music in this movie. I wonder what the Hollenius' cello concerto is, if Korngold has written it specifically for this movie?


Yes, he began it specifically for use in the film, then completed it "under his own name" :lol: as Op. 37


----------



## perempe

Rogerx said:


> 3 out of 5 stars.


Correct rating. I would not recommend it unless you're a teenager girl as it's predictable. some bad special effects at the end (1:52).




















Saw these two classics. I might watch Altman's other movies as well.


----------



## Flamme

Wow, just wow...A nerve wrecking, palm sweating, sit jumping masterpiece...Movies before had a stamina, a backbone...And could make you wake up from a dreamworld and feel alive again...And a myriad of stars...10/10


----------



## Sonata

Going to be watching a lot of movies in the coming 2 weeks, with hubby and o down with COVID and the kids quarantining home from school! So far we’ve been introducing them to some movies we grew up with;

Nightmare Before Christmas
Short Circuit
Mrs. Doubtfire

So far, all have been well received by our 8 and 10 year olds.


----------



## Guest

"*The Age of Innocence*". Directed by Martin Scorsese and starring Daniel Day-Lewis, Winona Ryder and Michelle Pfeiffer.

After watching a documentary about Daniel Day-Lewis I decided to grab this film from my library shelves and look again - after some years. Firstly, Bernstein's score is stunning and evocative. It's a beautiful looking film and cinematographer Michael Ballhaus has framed the mise-en-scene so that the opulence doesn't overwhelm the screen. The characters fit snugly into those atmospherics, as though in a comfortable chair, allowing us to admire without being seduced.

Day-Lewis is superb as the repressed Newland Archer (and he's a much nicer character in this film than in Wharton's novel!!). Pfeiffer is underplaying her role as Ellen Olenska and this makes her the more desirable and seductive. It's as though we see her through Newland's eyes. The voice-overs from Joanne Woodward imbue the narrative with ironic insights incredibly well.


----------



## Jacck

*The Burmese Harp (1956)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0049012/










it has a pretty good sountrack by Akira Ikufube


----------



## Biwa

April Fool's Day (1986)


----------



## Rogerx

Ieri, oggi, domani

Sophia Loren on her very best.


----------



## erki

Flamme said:


> "The Towering Inferno".
> Wow, just wow...A nerve wrecking, palm sweating, sit jumping masterpiece...Movies before had a stamina, a backbone...And could make you wake up from a dreamworld and feel alive again...And a myriad of stars...10/10


This film has been used as training video for firefighters. Things that go wrong in this movie are very real indeed.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

"Everly" starring Salma Hayek.

Violent B-movie.


----------



## Flamme

erki said:


> This film has been used as training video for firefighters. Things that go wrong in this movie are very real indeed.


Really!? Its breeathtaking, kinda shakes you from the lethargy...Thought it was based on a true event tho...Imma true sucker for 80s, when movies were optimistic in nature even the darker ones and when you could actually learn something, unlike today when its all ''fear, emptiness, despair''...







Wow...Like a ''shock therapy''...Digging or slashing deep within ones soul and subconscience, with some humour added...9/1‚0


----------



## Phil loves classical

A Man Escaped. Very gritty movie, based on a true story ("without embellishment", as it claims). Has to be my favourite action sort of movie.


----------



## Jacck

The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit (1956)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0049474/










A commentary on the American executive lifestyle. The mainstream Hollywood is simply no more able to produce movies like this, that have something meaningful to tell


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit (1956)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0049474/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A commentary on the American executive lifestyle. The mainstream Hollywood is simply no more able to produce movies like this, that have something meaningful to tell


It's a very good film and I completely agree with you. I loved Peck and Fredrich March. Jennifer Jones became annoying with that hysteria of hers and I never felt she was up to the level of those aforementioned males. Consequently it became 'soapy'. Jones had a limited range but she always got the roles because she was married to David Selznick!! Anyway, I don't think the film is a commentary on the American executive lifestyle as it's essentially about the after-affects of war and what this did to individuals re-integrating. And about personal redemption and forgiveness.

"*Gentleman's Agreement*", made earlier than this one, is a film which makes a real social commentary and is (better) directed by Elia Kazan.


----------



## Jacck

Christabel said:


> It's a very good film and I completely agree with you. I loved Peck and Fredrich March. Jennifer Jones became annoying with that hysteria of hers and I never felt she was up to the level of those aforementioned males. Consequently it became 'soapy'. Jones had a limited range but she always got the roles because she was married to David Selznick!! Anyway, I don't think the film is a commentary on the American executive lifestyle as it's essentially about the after-affects of war and what this did to individuals re-integrating. And about personal redemption and forgiveness.


there are obviously several thematic threads in the movie. Coming to terms with the effect of war was one of them - how to overcome the alienation that the war caused between Peck and his wife, how to deal with his extramarital child that he left in Italy during the war, but an important theme was also the work/life balance. How destructive the work is has been shown on Fredrich March, who lost his family due to workoholism. So Peck decided that he prefers to be one of those 9-5 men.


----------



## perempe

A Room with a View (1985)


----------



## Rogerx

perempe said:


> A Room with a View (1985)


Fantastic cinematic views, must watch it soon. :angel:


----------



## Jacck

Seven Psychopaths (2012)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1931533/










the movie sounded like it might be fun. I like black humor and there were some genuine funny black humor moments, but overall the story was pretty lame.


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> there are obviously several thematic threads in the movie. Coming to terms with the effect of war was one of them - how to overcome the alienation that the war caused between Peck and his wife, how to deal with his extramarital child that he left in Italy during the war, but an important theme was also the work/life balance. How destructive the work is has been shown on Fredrich March, who lost his family due to workoholism. So Peck decided that he prefers to be one of those 9-5 men.


That's quite true about the work/life balance. But workaholics are at the extreme end of the spectrum, not typical of that way of life. You might say the film is also about extremes; Jennifer Jones and her extreme neuroticism around family and March with his denial of family responsibilities, hiding in plain sight in the workplace. We now know that workaholics are generally people who are escaping from certain aspects of their lives, mostly emotional and psychological demands. Sadly, these can become generational too because the children of the workaholic never learn from nurturing from a father figure. Of course, women can be workaholics too.

My daughter dated a young man from her final high school year; he got into Economics and Law on a scholarship to university and achieved at Distinction levels. He went on to do a post-graduate degree at Oxford. They were close for 5 years until she could take it no longer; he couldn't change a tyre on the car and had zero life skills. His father is a workaholic to this day; praise for success is part of that household. Sadly, at over 65 he is still unable to retire because he knows no other way of life.

It's also true that men in particular are more inclined to be defined by the work that they do or have done. When they retire they often find themselves at a loose end because the status they previously enjoyed is suddenly withdrawn and they don't know what they should do next. My father was a successful company executive who retired at 58. He worked 5.5 days a week for 25 years but when he retired (the huge corporation was downsizing) he took to computers like a duck to water and learned Cobol programming (this was in the 1980s) and wrote his own computer programs. As children, we would have regarded him as a Fredrich March-type character too; but it was only as we matured that we realized that it was his sense of responsibility to us and the company which defined who he was. Most of his peers were also like that and I was fortunate to know them.


----------



## Rogerx

perempe said:


> A Room with a View (1985)


I kept my promises, still very moving


----------



## Flamme

Wow, this was...Brilliant. About the darker, sadistic side of modern medicine, very actual right now, actually...And what a vanguard...10/10


----------



## Jacck

Sunrise - A Song of Two Humans (1927)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0018455/










an interesting silent movie. Some people think that this is the best silent movie ever made and that it is alegorical. It is very interesting to see the cities how they looked 100 years ago.


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> Sunrise - A Song of Two Humans (1927)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0018455/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an interesting silent movie. Some people think that this is the best silent movie ever made and that it is alegorical. It is very interesting to see the cities how they looked 100 years ago.


Actually, I've always thought "Sunrise" was a hybrid of synchronized sound and silent cinema; I've certainly watched it in that format. It is magnificently photographed by *Karl Struss*. (Imagine the poor man ending his career in TV and "My Friend Flicka"!!)

I've never been a fan of Janet Gaynor (she was annoying in "*A Star is Born*") but "Sunrise" is a fine film and the US was lucky to get W.F. Murnau - only to have him die prematurely in an auto accident. He was 42 years old.


----------



## Rogerx

633 Squadron

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/633_Squadron


----------



## perempe

Greenland (2020)








Too similar to 2012. The last scene is pointless, should have ended a minute earlier.


----------



## perempe

The House on Sorority Row (1982)








back to '80s horrors


----------



## Flamme

I set the trend I see...
Anywaaay...








This film scared the scrap out of me when I was a kid...Especially the scenes of rape in the bathroom...And the music...I guess I kinda sympathised with the woman because my mum was a single parent for like 30 years and my home was kinda...Broken...Not in a way of a movie but now I realise why it had such a profound impact on me that I couldnt re-watch it for years...And barbara hershey was hoot10/10


----------



## Jacck

Nosferatu, eine Symphonie des Grauens (1922)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0013442/










another silent Murnau film. I watched a remastered and desaturated edition and was suprised how good the image quality was. The story is quite faithful retelling of Bram Stoker's Dracula. Parts of the movie were shot in Slovakia in the High Tatras.


----------



## Flamme

A weird a%# old movie...One of those that shaped my childhood...Its fascinating how old movies had what new ones lack, the substance and the story that keeps you glued to your seat no matter how long they last...10/10


----------



## Flamme

I see there is a ''remake'',well, not on my watch...


----------



## perempe

Rob Roy (1995)
I can recommend it because of the great cast.


----------



## Jacck

perempe said:


> I can recommend it because of the great cast.


I saw it in a cinema when it came out. I liked it then, but I was teenager at that time. Liam Neeson was the good Scotsman and Tim Roth was the evil Englishman


----------



## Jacck

Mr. Smith Goes to Washington (1939)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0031679/


----------



## pianozach

Christabel said:


> Yesterday, I watched again "Howard's End". I'm not sure why because the first time it annoyed me. Emma Thompson is so twee and starchy and Helena Bonham-Carter so predictably pert. This was Anthony Hopkins's film. I listened carefully for his subtle intonations, his stance and facial expressions and his tremendous ability to capture emotional repression. (I suspect he's a bit like this himself, actually.) Very reminiscent of his portrayal in "The Remains of the Day", Hopkins never steals the limelight - never attempts to stand out from the background and yet, there it is, a strong and commanding performance. The narrative isn't all that interesting and some of the characters are straight stereotypes, but without Hopkins this film would fall somewhat short. Loved the music of Percy Grainger during the closing credits.


I haven't seen it.

But I've read a bit about it for some reason. It was, and still is, highly critically acclaimed, won 3 Academy Awards.

But I've read a lot of smack about *Howard's End* when it was released, and for several years afterwards (but nothing lately at all . . . like, no one even mentions it at all). The "smack" revolved around it's "twee-ness", being endlessly long and dull and irrelevant. Someone even called it "Howard's Bleeding End".


----------



## Phil loves classical

Aguirre, the Wrath of God.
I put off watching that film for the longest time, due to images of the main character looking a bit farcical. Great culmination in the ending to the film, made it all worth the watch. Truly a journey into madness.


----------



## Rogerx

Good Will Hunting

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Good_Will_Hunting

All that smoking.....


----------



## Sonata

Continue to roll the family favorites at my house,
Tonight was Home Alone.

Tomorrow (provided the miniature people clean their rooms) it will be Home Alone 2, or Big Hero 6


----------



## Guest

"*Home from the Hill*" (Dir. Minnelli), starring Robert Mitchum, Eleanor Parker, George Hamilton, George Peppard. 1960

Minnelli is 'the poet of lost boys' and this coming-of-age melodrama doesn't disappoint in that respect. But the clash between sensitive masculinity and social demands for aggressive masculinity are played out here through hunting, sex and toughness tropes which fail the central character, Theron (Hamilton). Peppard is the stand-out here, in an early film appearance. Eleanor Parker always looks sad and stoic and faintly operatic, with that long-suffering mien she carries about from film to film. Mitchum is ever-reliable as the head of this family, but he does tend to fall into those cliches in the conflicts between alpha-male and exasperated, but extremely flawed, patriarch. In this respect, Mitchum paints from a now-familiar canvas.

Minnelli's is very confident direction, with few loose ends and tight control over the plot elements. Some sequences of peripheral interest are dealt with swiftly - sometimes humorously - building a picture of a small town of smaller people who have a destructive penchant for gossip and a strong impulse for retribution. The local cemetery symbolizes the social divisions; the establishment on one side of the fence and the dishonorable and forgotten on the other. Hypocrisy triumphs. The fault lines are ultimately financial and when Mitchum's disreputable Wade Hunnicutt is killed in an act of revenge, he is interred on the establishment side. Forgiven and not forgotten.


----------



## Jacck

*The Quatermass Xperiment (1955)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0049646/










a British scifi horror from the 1950's


----------



## Jacck

Flamme said:


> I see there is a ''remake'',well, not on my watch...


do you know the Polish director Andrzej Zulawski? Given your background and movie interests, you might enjoy his films. 
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082933/


----------



## perempe

Taking Sides (2001)
Watched it because it's about Furtwängler.


----------



## Handelian

Pale Rider. Take on Shane


----------



## Rogerx

Crime of the Century- Supertramp

Harmless entertaining on a Sunday night.


----------



## Flamme

GD creepy! Not for faint-hearted. Atmospheric...9/10


----------



## Guest

Flamme, did you ever see the Peter Wier film "Dead Calm" with Nicole Kidman (her first major role) and Sam Neill? Shudder. Very violent.






Kidman isn't really up to much as an actress; her range is from whispering (every time she's wanting to be dramatic) to politeness and her natural persona. Australians wonder how she ever garnered such an international reputation!! Our *best actresses by a country mile* are Judy Davis, Cate Blanchett and Toni Collette.


----------



## erki

*Bagdad Cafe*


----------



## Jacck

I watched the remaining two parts of the *Quatermass trilogy*. I enjoyed all 3 movies. The first 2 are black and white, the third is in color. They all deal in some kind of alien invasion from space, and although the effects and production value are quite low budget, they are intelligent and entertaining. Scifi movies from the 1950's have their unique atmosphere
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0062168/reviews


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Room_(2015_film)


----------



## perempe

Black Christmas (1974)
Prom Night (1980)
Silent Night, Deadly Night (1984)
Both Black Christmas and Silent Night were much better than Greenland, especially the endings.
Silent Night has a comedy factor, but some scenes were shot on a different film You will recognise.
Prom is not as good as the other two, but you have Nielsen and Curtis.


----------



## Flamme

The Unseen Movie lol What a word play...Any way 1980 was a trully fruitful year for (horror movies)movies and I was born as well! Pretty gd creepy! They dont make them like this before! 9/10


----------



## Jacck

They Live (1988)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0096256/










this was actually really good. It is both a B movie thriller, and a metaphor for current consumerist society. Aliens masked as men live among us and special glasses allow us to recognize them (they are actually the psychopaths that rule us)


----------



## perempe

They Live is a good idea, saw it a couple months ago. The Unseen is not available here.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Nice to see horror fans here. I'll try out some of the suggestions. Lately been on a Nightmare on Elm St. marathon. They were better than I remembered, at least parts 1 and 3. I also watched April Fool's Day again when someone here reminded me of it. That was also pretty well done.









This one was funny, and much better than the original to me (popular view is the original was better). What do you guys think?


----------



## perempe

I'll rewatch the Elm Street series. Saw April Fool's Day a couple months ago, both Creepshow movies will be new for me.

I like all kinds of movies, plan to watch Howards End & The Remains of the Day from the '90s soon.


----------



## erki

Die Screaming Marianne. Weird and eclectic, almost like(if not) a B-movie.


----------



## Guest

"*Hilda Crane*", 1956, Director Philip Dunne. Cinematography Joe MacDonald (I'll post a discussion about him in 'great cinematographers'). This is a magnificently restored Technicolor print and in Cinemascope.

Some issues here: Jean Simmons is hopelessly miscast as Hilda - a part that would have been tailor made for an actress like Shelley Winters!! It's about a woman who is regarded as a 'tramp' but one who claims the same rights and freedoms that men have. Early feminism. Samson Raphaelson wrote the play; what a wonderful writer altogether!! The supporting male cast is weak. The main problem with the film is that it's essentially a stage play that has been transposed to the wide screen - like some of the other films we've discussed here recently - and the intimacy falls short. Also Philip Dunne was a very good Hollywood screenwriter and he also directed quite a few films - not very successfully in my opinion.






The film comes across as moralizing, though this probably wasn't the case when this narrative unfolded on the stage (different audience, for a start). I kept wondering 'why Cinemascope'? When plays are adapted to film they generally fare better in a smaller aspect ratio, eg. *"Academy ratio" for "*The Country Girl*" by Clifford Odes. And so forth.

Do try and watch the film - the print is just wonderful. That opening scene where the train pulls into the station promises more than the film delivers. At the beginning of the film audiences are invited to ask "where did she get that beautiful fur coat?". All will be revealed.

*Academy ratio:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Academy_ratio


----------



## perempe

The Long Good Friday (1980)
A crime classic with Hoskins, I haven't seen it before.


----------



## Flamme

The solid old western...9/10


----------



## perempe

I might rewatch it.


----------



## Jacck

*The Time Machine (1960)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0054387/










The first time I watched this version. I knew only the modern version with Guy Pearce. I think this older one is better.


----------



## Guest

It would be nice to read some comments from people about their particular films and something of interest in them. I try to do this myself; firstly because I'm an absolute film tragic (as my Polish physician and friend asked me this week in his thick accent "please, what is tragic"?) but also because I try to encourage others to watch/reappraise these films.

I saw "*The Time Machine*" quite recently (for the first time!). It amused me seeing (the Australian) Rod Taylor in the role - a man who was rather wooden in all respects. But I thought the film itself was quite interesting in it's look at a dystopian future and its Jekyll-and-Hyde-like inventor's wish to return to the safety of the past!! Surely those narrative tropes are as old as time itself!! And just as replete with symbolism!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

"Koshish" (1972) starring Sanjeev Kumar and Jaya Badhuri.


----------



## Phil loves classical

ATANARJUAT: THE FAST RUNNER

Anybody watch this? Considered the best Canadian film of all time now. I found the production values, acting, editing kind of below par.


----------



## Rogerx

Beautiful Boy
2018 ‧ Drama ‧


----------



## Guest

I loved that film!! Absolutely. And it's a true story.


----------



## Rogerx

Christabel said:


> I loved that film!! Absolutely. And it's a true story.


That scene on the beach.....:angel:


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> That scene on the beach.....:angel:


It moved me ineffably because I have a troubled son who is an eternal worry.


----------



## pianozach

We watched *Downsizing* tonight. Far more complex than I was expecting. A great acting performance by Hong Chau. Writing/Directing/Editing laid out the narrative quite well.

I enjoyed the score by *Rolfe Kent*, even when it telegraphed how a scene would play out ahead of time. I don't recall ever hearing him before, even though he's scored a couple dozen films.


----------



## Joe B

Phil loves classical said:


> ATANARJUAT: THE FAST RUNNER
> 
> Anybody watch this? Considered the best Canadian film of all time now. I found the production values, acting, editing kind of below par.
> 
> View attachment 146684


I have this movie. I watched it once. As I recall, I thought it was too long and drawn out.
I've never given the movie another view. At just short of 3 hours long, I would much rather
spend the time re-visiting any of my Kurosawa movies.


----------



## Flamme

A decent ''modern'' quasy-retro horror...I like this long forgotten format of story telling...Like ''The Tales from the crypt'' and many others in 80s...9/10


----------



## Phil loves classical

Flamme said:


> The solid old western...9/10


I'm watching this right now. Just passed a hilarious part:

Woman: Hey, do you always shoot your bed partner in the morning?
Bronson: Well it depends on ah, how good she was.
Woman: Me?
Bronson: I'll let you live.

Very entertaining movie! Ursula was a great femme fatale. Bronson is great! Mifune and Bronson were pretty effective as a screen duo I thought.


----------



## Rogerx

The Way We Were
1973 ‧ Romance /Drama ‧ 1 u 58 m


----------



## Jacck

Phil loves classical said:


> ATANARJUAT: THE FAST RUNNER
> 
> Anybody watch this? Considered the best Canadian film of all time now. I found the production values, acting, editing kind of below par.
> 
> View attachment 146684


I saw it one or two years ago. I enjoyed it, but as you say, the production value and acting were below par. For me, the prime attraction of the movie was a glimpse into this exotic part of the world and the life of the people there (the Inuits)


----------



## Flamme

Phil loves classical said:


> I'm watching this right now. Just passed a hilarious part:
> 
> Woman: Hey, do you always shoot your bed partner in the morning?
> Bronson: Well it depends on ah, how good she was.
> Woman: Me?
> Bronson: I'll let you live.
> 
> Very entertaining movie! Ursula was a great femme fatale. Bronson is great! Mifune and Bronson were pretty effective as a screen duo I thought.


Yeah that was funny, dry as a bone! lol Delon was also very good as ''El gauche'' first time I watch him anywhere...


----------



## erki

Film from my adolescence. It was age restricted - not allowed under 16. We tried to smuggle/talk ourselves in to the theatre but no luck. Just recalled the title and found a copy. Too bad I missed it then...
However it has become a cult movie today.
Strike First Freddy (1965)
















https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0060991/


----------



## Flamme

Fery good!9/10


----------



## bharbeke

12 Dates of Christmas - 4 out of 5 stars

It's a Groundhog Day-like romantic comedy set on Christmas Eve. The acting and writing are on point, and the whole experience is cozy and satisfying.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Jacck had Elephant Standing Still in the best movies of the 2010's thread. I wanted to see a contemporary Chinese film. I was kind of disappointed with this one, given the rave reviews. It's a deliberately slow-acted, contemporary movie reminding me of Umberto D (especially the ending), except with 4 lives being intertwined. Just not a fan of neo-realism.









I was pretty entertained by this one. Lots of eye candy.


----------



## Rogerx

The Grey
2011 ‧ Drama ‧ 1 u 57 m


----------



## Jacck

*Leap of Faith (1992)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104695/










"This film depicts a less-than-honorable evangelist (Steve Martin) as he begins to con desperate people in need of help. In the end, it is he that is helped, as well as the people he was intending to defraud. This film is well acted, perfectly cast, and has a story that shows that sometimes, even the most notorious of individuals can be a messenger of change, and find change within himself when he does. Steve Martin, Debra Winger, and Liam Neeson combine their talents with each playing their role in convincing manners."


----------



## Rogerx

Into the Woods/2014 ‧ Musical/Fantasyfilm ‧


----------



## erki

HORROR EXPRESS (1972)






I found many copies on tube, some are really high quality. This film is rather exquisite visual treat, kind of "steam-punk" like. Well, it is filmed on a train driven by steam locomotive. Good cast as well.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

AMADEUS again! Always a thrill  Love it! I'm showing it to my high school students. Last hour of it tomorrow. We paused right after the Don Giovanni scene.


----------



## Guest

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> AMADEUS again! Always a thrill  Love it! I'm showing it to my high school students. Last hour of it tomorrow. We paused right after the Don Giovanni scene.


Just to briefly mention how much I absolutely love your country!! And such gorgeous-looking inhabitants!!!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Christabel said:


> Just to briefly mention how much I absolutely love your country!! And such gorgeous-looking inhabitants!!!


WOW  Yes we love! (title of our national anthem) Thank-you!!


----------



## Rogerx

Fantastic....


----------



## Joe B

1st time viewing:









A very good movie.


----------



## Rogerx

Hope Springs
2012 ‧ Romance /Comedy ‧ 1 u 40 m
Just on Telly last night


----------



## pianozach

*The Greatest Showman
*








Well I certainly enjoyed that. I figured I would.

I accompanied some choruses and singers on a few of the numbers.

The theatre kids love the film. I can certainly understand why; it's about the misfits being "family". Certainly a universal theme - most of us have felt like we're 'other' at some time or other in our lives.


----------



## perempe

The Prowler (1981) / Trick 'r Treat (2007) / Les traducteurs (2019) / The Rental (2020)
The Rental was a good idea, but average product.

I'll watch Don't Look Now, Leap of Faith, Beautiful Boy & A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood (recommended by forum members) soon.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched after lunch:


----------



## Jacck

Man with a Movie Camera (1929)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0019760/










this movie was voted by movie professionals as the best documentary movie ever made. 
https://www2.bfi.org.uk/sight-sound-magazine/greatest-docs

it is unique, a depiction of life in a Russian city in 1929. The style is reminiscent of Baraka, Powaqqatsi etc - simply a proceeding of various artistic images.


----------



## Guest

Joe B said:


> Re-watched after lunch:


Ah, Leo McCarey. I watched one of his films (again) last night, "*An Affair to Remember*". One hundred percent soap; as Bob Hope once asked in a sitcom film when his washing machine burped vast amounts of soap bubbles through the house, "where's Lawrence Welk?". (That man used to play 'champagne bubble music'!!)

McCarey was a sentimentalist and his films haven't aged well, in my opinion.


----------



## perempe

Stake Land (2010)
It's more of a drama than horror. I might watch the sequel as well.


----------



## Biwa

All That Heaven Allows (1955)


----------



## Rogerx

Keeping Rosy 2014

Very good watching


----------



## Guest

Biwa said:


> View attachment 145228
> 
> 
> Johnny Guitar (1954)


I was reading about Mercedes McCambridge recently after watching "Giant" again. She had a small part in that film as the resentful sister to Jordan "Bic" Benedict. I was horrified to learn that McCambridge had one son who defrauded her of cash and then murdered his own wife and two children before killing himself!! A dreadful story.

https://encyclopediaofarkansas.net/entries/john-lawrence-markle-8000/


----------



## pianozach

Watched a low budget *SyFy* original tonight: *Hover*

Agricultural drones aren't all they seem . . . . . bwah ha ha ha hah!









Some very blatant socially conscious, pro-environment, anti-corporate-greed messaging here amongst the minor plot holes, but some nice storytelling anyway. I don't know if the plot holes are the result of the writing, directing, or editing. And sometimes producers stick their thumbs in as well and order changes or trimming, so who knows?

There's some nice acting going on, and some decently nifty cinematography.

Cleopatra Coleman stars AND produces. And wrote it too. Impressive.






Prolific genre indie composer *Wojciech Golczewski* contributes a Carpenter-esque synth score. I barely noticed the score, so it probably was a good scoring job.


----------



## Biwa

Christabel said:


> I was reading about Mercedes McCambridge recently after watching "Giant" again. She had a small part in that film as the resentful sister to Jordan "Bic" Benedict. I was horrified to learn that McCambridge had one son who defrauded her of cash and then murdered his own wife and two children before killing himself!! A dreadful story.
> 
> https://encyclopediaofarkansas.net/entries/john-lawrence-markle-8000/


Tragic story! Tinseltown seems to be full of them. On a side note, I was surprised to read that McCambridge was the voice of the demon in the Exorcist.


----------



## Guest

"Charade" (Dir. Stanley Donen) with an excellent score by Henry Mancini. A witty and sophisticated film:






"Why do people lie?"
"It's usually because they want something and they're afraid the truth won't get it for them".


----------



## Jacck

Married to the Mob (1988)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095593/










mob movie/comedy/romantic film with Michelle Pfeiffer. TBH, it was OK, but nothing special


----------



## Jacck

*The Human Condition (Ningen no jôken) Trilogy *
No Greater Love (1959)
Road to Eternity (1959)
A Soldier's Prayer (1961)
https://slate.com/culture/2009/09/masaki-kobayashi-s-the-human-condition-will-crush-you.html










this is a masterpiece. It is the best war/antiwar movie I have ever seen and I think it is in my Top10 movies of all time. The trilogy is almost 10 hours total and it is by no means an easy watching. It is a movie equivalent to reading War and Peace or Brother Karamazov. Difficult to get through, but worth it. Kaji is a Japanese humanist who is dragged into war. In the first movie, he is overwatching Chinese prisoners in Manchuria, the second movie is a Japanese equivalent of Full Metal Jacket and it the third movie, after the Japanese army is defeated, he is leading a group of refugees across Manchuria and ultimately ends up in a Russian labor camp.


----------



## Guest

Jacck said:


> *The Human Condition (Ningen no jôken) Trilogy *
> No Greater Love (1959)
> Road to Eternity (1959)
> A Soldier's Prayer (1961)
> https://slate.com/culture/2009/09/masaki-kobayashi-s-the-human-condition-will-crush-you.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a masterpiece. It is the best war/antiwar movie I have ever seen and I think it is in my Top10 movies of all time. The trilogy is almost 10 hours total and it is by no means an easy watching. It is a movie equivalent to reading War and Peace or Brother Karamazov. Difficult to get through, but worth it. Kaji is a Japanese humanist who is dragged into war. In the first movie, he is overwatching Chinese prisoners in Manchuria, the second movie is a Japanese equivalent of Full Metal Jacket and it the third movie, after the Japanese army is defeated, he is leading a group of refugees across Manchuria and ultimately ends up in a Russian labor camp.


This sounds quite compelling. I've never heard of it, but I didn't like the Tarantino film it's compared to in your link.


----------



## Rogerx

I love those movies with all "star"cast


----------



## perempe

The Omega Man (1971) / Stake Land II (2016)

The sequel wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Rogerx

I posted those in the wrong order
So this was yesterday and the other one the day before.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

"Khel Khel Mein" (1975)

with Rishi Kapoor & Neetu Singh


----------



## Zauberfloete

Actually a re-watch:

*PK* (2014)









Brilliant, funny film, starring Aamir Khan. It's about a stranded humanoid alien, searching for his stolen device that will allow him to go back home. His impossible quest will bring him on a long journey, where his childlike innocence brings forth a gentle (and intelligent) satire on blind faith and on the hypocrisy of those who manipulate people's spiritual sentiments for their own gain.


----------



## Rogerx

Mulholland Drive
2001 ‧ Mysterie film/Thriller ‧ 2 u 27 m


----------



## perempe

Leap of Faith (1992) / Mean Creek (2004) / Breathe In (2013) / Mortal (2020) / Boss Level (2020)

All movies were very good. Leap of Faith and Mortal are much better than their rating. I barely recognized the cello concerto in Breathe In despite my three live performances. Boss Level is the movie what Groundhog Day would have been if Guy Ritchie had directed it.


----------



## Flamme

Usually I don't like this kind of movies but darn this was charming...And funny...A must see. Shelley Duval brilliant in her role, I rarely comment on individual actors but she smashed it...Rarely you feel like you watch a true cartoon when they make it into a movie10/10


----------



## Jacck

Aparajito (1956)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0048956/










an Indian movie, part II of the Apu trilogy. It depicts the growing up of Apu, as he first lives with his parents in Benares, after his fathers death they move to a village. He is a brilliant student and gets a stipendium to go study to Calcutta, which leaves his mother abandoned and alone. The movie is really great shot and depicts life in India at that time.


----------



## Flamme

A very solid re-make. Keaton and Oldman brilliant. Made me think of the (dark) future of the mankind 9/10


----------



## Rogerx

The Beguiled

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Beguiled_(2017_film)


----------



## Jacck

Persona (1966) 
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0060827/










a movie by Ingmar Bergman. It was certainly interesting to watch, but it left me confused about its meaning. I can guess some of the themes of the movie, but I cant interpret it in its entirety. As a scientist, I am striving to explain complex things as simply and clearly as possibly so that others can understand it too. And I suspect some of these artist work the oposite way, they take simple things and try to explain those as confusingly as possible to create an artificial feeling of depth. You can analyse every scene of the movie and gather various hints and symbols and try to find its meaning, but ultimately, why waste the time?


----------



## perempe

Rogerx said:


> The Beguiled
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Beguiled_(2017_film)


is it better than the '71 original with Eastwood?


----------



## Jacck

Jacck said:


> Persona (1966)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0060827/
> 
> a movie by Ingmar Bergman. It was certainly interesting to watch, but it left me confused about its meaning. I can guess some of the themes of the movie, but I cant interpret it in its entirety. As a scientist, I am striving to explain complex things as simply and clearly as possibly so that others can understand it too. And I suspect some of these artist work the oposite way, they take simple things and try to explain those as confusingly as possible to create an artificial feeling of depth. You can analyse every scene of the movie and gather various hints and symbols and try to find its meaning, but ultimately, why waste the time?


I was thinking some more about this movie after I read a commentary on imdb about how the movie feels like it was made by a psychopath. And yes, absolutely, it does. I am starting to suspect that Bergman was a psychopath - ie someone very detached, cold, with shallow emotions, unable to feel like normal people feel. Elisabet Vogler in the movie represents the psychopath. Psychopaths are also known to wear masks (personas). This scene also describes some pretty psychopatic feelings towards a child




(switch subtitles if you dont speak swedish)


----------



## Guest

Last night I watched "In the Line of Fire", starring Clint Eastwood. I hadn't seen the film before but knew of its existence; it's generally not the type of film I admire, but I started watching shortly after the opening titles and immediately recognized its composer as Ennio Morricone and the rapid-fire direction of Wolfgang Peterson. Many of the same kind of camera moves and editing were there; from rapid, mobile camera through to montage and unusual camera placement - low angle and so forth. Peterson is the action director but he's also a master of shot composition - where the image speaks as 'dialogue'.

The film's psychotic antagonist, John Malkovich, was predictably creepy but he became simply improbable as did much of the plot as the film wore on. 3/5 stars and mainly because of Peterson.


----------



## Rogerx

Laiškai Sofijai / Letters to Sofija

Mikalojus Konstantinas Ciurlionis by Zokas Zubovas Marija Korenkait? Nikojalus Antonovas Andrius Bialobžeskis Vidas Petkevi?ius Severija Janušauskait?

Must see, if you like foreign film that is.


----------



## Biwa

The File on Thelma Jordon (1949)


----------



## Flamme

Tis a Jewel, ''of seven stars''! CH had such enormous ability to mold into any role imaginable...And movie is creeepy as hell...10/10


----------



## Phil loves classical

Jacck said:


> Persona (1966)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0060827/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a movie by Ingmar Bergman. It was certainly interesting to watch, but it left me confused about its meaning. I can guess some of the themes of the movie, but I cant interpret it in its entirety. As a scientist, I am striving to explain complex things as simply and clearly as possibly so that others can understand it too. And I suspect some of these artist work the oposite way, they take simple things and try to explain those as confusingly as possible to create an artificial feeling of depth. You can analyse every scene of the movie and gather various hints and symbols and try to find its meaning, but ultimately, why waste the time?





Jacck said:


> I was thinking some more about this movie after I read a commentary on imdb about how the movie feels like it was made by a psychopath. And yes, absolutely, it does. I am starting to suspect that Bergman was a psychopath - ie someone very detached, cold, with shallow emotions, unable to feel like normal people feel. Elisabet Vogler in the movie represents the psychopath. Psychopaths are also known to wear masks (personas). This scene also describes some pretty psychopatic feelings towards a child
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (switch subtitles if you dont speak swedish)


I can relate to your skepticism towards the arts. Some creators and critics try to suggest and attach all sorts of far-fetched ideas/meanings. I can't find the quote now, but recall reading Kurosawa saying he never met a critic who didn't interpret his films in some fanciful way he never intended.

But with Bergman I have to disagree on the psychopath. He has some clear emotions. I think Wild Strawberries was the most obvious, especially the ending. He even parodies his seeming detachment in it, which he didn't deny is autobiographical. In Persona, I thought the beginning with the son putting the hand on the mother's face pretty moving and sad after knowing what comes later in that repeated scene you posted. I think Bergman doesn't usually outwardly state what he truly feels and takes other viewpoints. I agree that Persona is kind of gimmicky, and is imitated in other films where the main character loses his identity impersonating someone else, but when you analyze each scene sequentially, it's pretty clear when it pops up, a certain sleight of hand. It's a play on the audience's perception. I believe some of his earlier movies like Wild Strawberries and Seventh Seal are better.


----------



## Ned Low

Christiane F. 1981. Germany
This is a film from hell!


----------



## Flamme

Ned Low said:


> View attachment 147423
> 
> Christiane F. 1981. Germany
> This is a film from hell!


I read a book and it scared the daylight out of me...And turned me away from any ''needle experiments''!


----------



## pianozach

Flamme said:


> Usually I don't like this kind of movies but darn this was charming...And funny...A must see. Shelley Duval brilliant in her role, I rarely comment on individual actors but she smashed it...Rarely you feel like you watch a true cartoon when they make it into a movie10/10


I remember being excited about seeing this when it first came out. As a Robin Williams fan, I felt he could do no wrong.

My gawd I hated it, practically everything about it. The songs were repulsive, the cinematography was claustraphobic . . . the script was juvenile, the sound editing was crappy . . .

Turns out it almost ruined Williams' career as well. Evidently he was a real ***** on set, and no one would work with him for a couple of years.

Still a Robin Williams fan . . . he did some incredible work after that; *Garp, Vietnam, Moscow, Dead Poets, Fisher King, Good Will Hunting, Doubtfire, Aladdin, Jumanji, Jack, Bicentennial Man*.

Maybe someday I'll revisit *Popeye*, and may enjoy the second viewing.


----------



## Flamme

pianozach said:


> I remember being excited about seeing this when it first came out. As a Robin Williams fan, I felt he could do no wrong.
> 
> My gawd I hated it, practically everything about it. The songs were repulsive, the cinematography was claustraphobic . . . *the script was juvenile*, the sound editing was crappy . . .
> 
> Turns out it almost ruined Williams' career as well. *Evidently he was a real ***** on set*, and no one would work with him for a couple of years.
> 
> Still a Robin Williams fan . . . he did some incredible work after that; *Garp, Vietnam, Moscow, Dead Poets, Fisher King, Good Will Hunting, Doubtfire, Aladdin, Jumanji, Jack, Bicentennial Man*.
> 
> Maybe someday I'll revisit *Popeye*, and may enjoy the second viewing.


Well it iis disney after all...:lol:
Omg why lol I watched it without prejudices but if i read this before...


----------



## Jacck

Tenet (2020)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6723592/










7/10
typical Nolan. Style over substance popcorn entertainment that tries to pretend to be deep, but isnt


----------



## Guest

Phil loves classical said:


> I can relate to your skepticism towards the arts. Some creators and critics try to suggest and attach all sorts of far-fetched ideas/meanings. I can't find the quote now, but recall reading Kurosawa saying he never met a critic who didn't interpret his films in some fanciful way he never intended.
> 
> But with Bergman I have to disagree on the psychopath. He has some clear emotions. I think Wild Strawberries was the most obvious, especially the ending. He even parodies his seeming detachment in it, which he didn't deny is autobiographical. In Persona, I thought the beginning with the son putting the hand on the mother's face pretty moving and sad after knowing what comes later in that repeated scene you posted. I think Bergman doesn't usually outwardly state what he truly feels and takes other viewpoints. I agree that Persona is kind of gimmicky, and is imitated in other films where the main character loses his identity impersonating someone else, but when you analyze each scene sequentially, it's pretty clear when it pops up, a certain sleight of hand. It's a play on the audience's perception. I believe some of his earlier movies like Wild Strawberries and Seventh Seal are better.


I prefer the French and Saunders version:


----------



## Jacck

Phil loves classical said:


> I can relate to your skepticism towards the arts. Some creators and critics try to suggest and attach all sorts of far-fetched ideas/meanings. I can't find the quote now, but recall reading Kurosawa saying he never met a critic who didn't interpret his films in some fanciful way he never intended.


I find Kurosawa generaly easy to understand. All his movies have some central idea that he tries to portray and he does not hide it behind a smokescreen (for example Throne of Blood is about where lust for power leads, to ruin). Bergman and Tarkovski are much harder to understand and interpret. I view Tarkovski generally as a poet and just enjoy his beautiful cinematography. Bergman seems to me to be psychologically disturbed, at least by the way he potrays his characters and the themes in his movies. But I will try to watch another Bergman movie to confirm my suscpicion (I have seen The Wild Straweberries and the 7th Seal)


----------



## Ned Low

Couldnt agree more. When i saw his _Following_ and _Memento_ for the first time, i was blown away. What a genius this guy is i thought. Nevertheless, whatever he's made ever since has been a disappointment.


----------



## Ad Astra

Ned Low said:


> Christiane F. 1981. Germany
> This is a film from hell!


It is definitely a watch only once type of movie.


----------



## Ad Astra

*Penguin Highway [2018]*​
I watched this with the children before bedtime. It is actually very good even for adults I think it is worth viewing and not just for the gorgeous animation. Disney has gotten to the point we don't let the children watch the newer stuff. Asia is really the dominant force now in animation I feel.


----------



## Ned Low

Well that depends on how brave you are! There's another film similar to this one _Requiem for a Dream_. I've seen it twice! Yet the second time it wasn't as shocking as the first time. I remember watching it... every moment was agonizing!


----------



## Phil loves classical

At first I thought I would include this under my weird movies thread. It made a lot of sense towards the end.


----------



## Biwa

Scent of a Woman (1992)


----------



## Ned Low

What a mysterious film _Under The Skin_ is. Johansson's amazing here.


----------



## Ad Astra

Ned Low said:


> Well that depends on how brave you are! There's another film similar to this one _Requiem for a Dream_. I've seen it twice! Yet the second time it wasn't as shocking as the first time. I remember watching it... every moment was agonizing!


Irréversible (2002) I don't know anyone who has watched it more than once.


----------



## Biwa

Angel and the Badman (1947)


----------



## Guest

Biwa said:


> View attachment 147458
> 
> 
> Angel and the Badman (1947)


Oh, this film is a double order of cheese!!


----------



## Biwa

Christabel said:


> Oh, this film is a double order of cheese!!


Hey, I get a hankering for cheese sometimes. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Taplow

if.... (Lindsay Anderson, 1968)










Once again, watched my favourite film of all time - this time introducing a friend to it. Always nice when I can find someone who actually appreciates the odd surrealism of this underrated masterpiece.


----------



## pianozach

Biwa said:


> View attachment 147458
> 
> 
> Angel and the Badman (1947)


*Gail Russell*, the "Hedy Lamarr of Santa Monica", was a chronic alcoholic and drunk driver. She finally drank herself to death in 1961.


----------



## Guest

Biwa said:


> Hey, I get a hankering for cheese sometimes. :lol: :lol:


Well, yes, I do too. But mostly the John M. Stahl or Douglas Sirk variety of "stilted"


----------



## Guest

pianozach said:


> *Gail Russell*, the "Hedy Lamarr of Santa Monica", was a chronic alcoholic and drunk driver. She finally drank herself to death in 1961.


That's terribly sad, really. But an all too common scenario, I'm afraid. The worst case was, of course, Spencer Tracy. I watched the last third of "_Mad, Mad...World_" over the weekend and he looked about 90 years old. In fact, he was 62/63 years old with just a couple of years to live. There are plenty of stories of alcoholic actors trying to make their way through making a film; Monty Clift and Errol Flynn being just two of these.


----------



## Rogerx

Taplow said:


> if.... (Lindsay Anderson, 1968)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, watched my favourite film of all time - this time introducing a friend to it. Always nice when I can find someone who actually appreciates the odd surrealism of this underrated masterpiece.


Hear , hear........:angel:


----------



## Flamme

Brilliant. So ahead of its time. The beast from a movie (ID) is pretty similar to the beast from the Entity...10/10


----------



## Jacck

Love Potion No. 9 (1992)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102343/










I found it quite entertaining. Two science nerds who had bad luck with the oposite sex acquire a potion from an old gypsy which makes them irresistible to the oposite sex.


----------



## Biwa

Downton Abbey (2019)


----------



## Rogerx

The Godfather
1972 ‧ Drama/Crime ‧


----------



## Phil loves classical

Let Him Go.

Certified fresh by Rotten Tomatoes, this "Neo-Western" with Costner. I found it kind of frustrating to watch.


----------



## perempe

Barbarella (1968)
Light entertainment with Fonda. Some scenes act like it's a prequel to Spaceballs.


----------



## Biwa

Showdown (1973)


----------



## Flamme

Wow...A beautiful story of heroism and love, gave me hope a bit in these trying times. 10/10


----------



## Phil loves classical

Gave this movie another try. It's still all rather silly and hallow to me.


----------



## Rogerx

Brexit: The Uncivil War

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brexit:_The_Uncivil_War

Was on telly last night.
4 stars


----------



## Guest

"*The Straight Story*". Watched it today. Beautiful film by David Lynch. Starring Robert Farnsworth, who shot himself a year after the film was released because he had terminal cancer which left him partially paralyzed and in pain. The film is stunning in its depiction of middle America; the small farming communities. *These people are REAL*. They adopt no fashionable causes and aren't woke or bien pensant. And so reminiscent of the similar demographic in my own country. We call them 'salt of the earth' types and they absolutely are.

I loved the characters in this film, the script and the unfolding slowness of the narrative. Lynch is such a fine director. I'm only sorry I never got to travel to this part of the USA but two of my sisters did and they absolutely loved the people. Bet I would love them too; the genuine article. I call them "the quiet Americans".






When my sisters travelled from Oklahoma to Chicago a few years ago they stopped in a small town (state unknown). They alighted from their rented car and walked into a coffee shop. One man was sitting on the porch and might have been right out of a film set. One of my sisters is conspicuously gay and the other is feminine and elegant; this man stood up, walked over to my sisters and with a distinct drawl asked the elder sister, "this here's your partner is it?".


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrooge_(1970_film)


----------



## Phil loves classical

Really felt bored with this movie. Was a real chore to get through. The dialog wasn't even interesting, witty, or funny to me. It was just fast, with people reacting to each other. The main character was just repulsive, emotionally sterile, and boring to me.


----------



## pianozach

A few nights ago we watched an old one, The Incredible Mr. Limpet. I loved it as a kid, but it seemed a bit . . . well . . . juvenile. My wife had never seen it, and enjoyed it, although she was unimpressed and underwhelmed.









Tonight we watched Game Night, a wonderfully scripted mystery.


----------



## WNvXXT

My Man Godfrey (1936). Started this from Amazon Prime for a few seconds before I realized it was colorized. Fortunately, the Library's Hoopla came through in glorious black & white. William Powell and Carole Lombard.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Corporate (2006)

starring Bipasha Basu


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched yesterday:


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love_&_Friendship


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

8/10...From my childhood now a bit amateurishly looking.


----------



## Rogerx

The Death of Stalin
2017 ‧ Black comedy ‧ 1 u 47 m


----------



## Phil loves classical

Just watched this, forgetting I watched this already before, until the story seemed oddly familiar. Pretty wacky and funny. I also watched Inside Llewyn Davis, which I didn't really enjoy. The last movie I liked from the Coen Bros. was No Country for Old Men.


----------



## Rogerx

Doctor Zhivago
1965 ‧ Romance / War 3 u 20 m


----------



## Flamme

A sort of a Vintage ''Forrest Gump''. Just more brutal and heart-wrenching.


> You're improving. You just can't seem
> to get rid of that streak of honesty. The one that ruined you
> was that Indian, Old Tepee.
> - You mean Old Lodge Skins?
> - He gave you a vision of moral order in the universe,
> and there isn't any. Those stars twinkle in a void,
> dear boy,and the two-legged creature schemes
> and dreams beneath them, all in vain.
> All in vain, Jack.


 9/10


----------



## Rogerx

Meet Me in St. Louis
1944 ‧ Musical/Romantiek ‧ 1 u 53 m


----------



## Biwa

7 Men from Now (1956)


----------



## Jacck

The Proud Princess (1955)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0191383/










one of the staple fairy tales of Czech Christmas and one of the very best Czech fairy tales along the likes of Three Wishes for Cinderella. I havent seen this one in years.


----------



## Phil loves classical

^ Haven't watched that one, but my wife did get me to watch Three Wishes/Chestnuts for Cinderella a few times. It was her favourite movie as a teen.

Continuing my Coen Bros. theme. I rewatched Fargo. I have to say I found the dialogue with the 'yah' kind of overused and annoying very quickly (supposedly they used it 199 times). It blew my mind the first time, but maybe because I've seen more of that sort of movies since, it didn't hit me nearly as much story-wise, especially next to No Country for Old Men. William H. Macy is what really kept me into the movie. He was great! Unbelievably nuanced and realistic to me.


----------



## perempe

These movies have free plot. Another Round has some classical music references. I can recommend The Midnight Sky for young scientists & the well-educated. The characters only guess what happens in Adam Randall's I See You. Argento had good movie ideas, he is much more than the director of Suspiria.


----------



## Rogerx

Love Actually

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love_Actually


----------



## perempe

*Beautiful Boy* is very good, but predictable. You can rank it from 1 to 10.
I wanted to see this one before the recommendations of this forum. I usually try to avoid movies with predictable ending.

I will watch Little Big Man soon. I'm here for recommendations like this.


----------



## Rogerx

perempe said:


> *Beautiful Boy* is very good, but predictable. You can rank it from 1 to 10.
> I wanted to see this one before the recommendations of this forum. I usually try to avoid movies with predictable ending.
> 
> I will watch Little Big Man soon. I'm here for recommendations like this.


I've rate it very high, the boy and father have a great chemistry.


----------



## Jacck

The Old Guard (2020)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7556122/










a variation of the Highlander movie, a group of immortals fights some evil guys. Good mindless entertainment.


----------



## Chilham

An old family favourite. My wife and I watched it last night. We can sometimes go line-for-line with the dialogue. Funny how you can still get enjoyment from watching something that many times. Or maybe we just both missed our vocation. This, Kingdom of Heaven, Bourne, and West Wing, we've watched them all multiple times.

Looking forward to a planned Godfather marathon on Tuesday. All three films back-to-back, meatballs and spaghetti for supper, and cannoli, all washed down with a nice bottle or two of Barolo.


----------



## Flamme

A brutal and sinister ''xmas'' movie. In a true spirit of Times...Not for faint hearted. Very plausible because reality proves time and time again that its much worse than ''fiction''! 9-10


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Qayamat Se Qayamat Tak


----------



## Rogerx

Home Alone

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_Alone

First time ever seen now.


----------



## Guest

I watched the 1921 film _Nosferatu_ yesterday, which I received as a gift on Blu-ray, in this edition:









The picture looks great. Compared to previous DVD releases, the picture is very detailed, is in the correct aspect ratio and colors. It is also uncut; I have seen some incomplete versions on YouTube. The music should also be partially based on the original music, if I understand correctly.

Greetings,
Natural Horn


----------



## Jacck

*Baba Yaga: Terror of the Dark Forest (2020)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8006374/










I would rate it higher than the imdb rating. It is a Russian horror based on the Slavic mythology of the Baba Yaga (an evil forest witch) who kidnaps children. It has an OK atmosphere.

*Doctor Strange (2016)*
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1211837/










I quite enjoyed this one compared to other Marvel movies. It might have something to do with Benedict Cumberbatch whom I found much better than e.g. Robert Downey Jr. (who is a bad actor imho)


----------



## Jacck

Rogerx said:


> Home Alone
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_Alone
> First time ever seen now.


the movie ruined the life of the boy (Macaulay Culkin). He ended up on drugs IIRC


----------



## mikeh375

Streamed this on Xmas eve. A good sci-fi that explores entropy on a human scale as a ship destined for Mars gets thrown off course.


----------



## Guest

Another Blu-ray I got as a gift was _The Little Mermaid_ from Disney.









I've only seen this film once, about 30 years ago, and it interested me because I kept reading that Disney had gone back to classic animation in this film, or something like that.
I started to get interested in animation, and watched several videos on the subject. It is actually a very interesting story!

Disney used the following method for movies like _Snow White_, _Cinderella_ or _Alice in Wonderland_: the scenes were acted and filmed by real actors (Live Action Reference) to serve as a model for the animators. They wanted to see how a body moves, how a head turns to the side, etc., but also how the garment moves and from which angle the characters should be seen.

The drawings were sent to another department, which put transparent cels on them, and traced by hand(!) all the outer lines, and then colored them, also by hand. About 13 of these cels made up 1 second of film. These cels were then photographed piece by piece, often with several cels placed on top of each other.

The last film shot this way was _Sleeping Beauty_ in 1959. This method was very expensive and laborious, and from 1959 live action references were abandoned and a new method was developed: Xerography.
For this, the animators' finished drawings were put into a copier that copied the outer lines directly onto the cel, so that they only had to be colored. Movies like _101 Dalmatians_, _The Rescuers_, _Robin Hood_, etc. were made this way, and you can tell the difference. The characters move differently and the animation looks coarser, the outer lines are very thick and black.

And then came _The Little Mermaid_ in 1989. For this film, the old method was used again after 30 years: Actors served as live action reference (the actress who served as Ariel's reference was even put in a tank of water so the animators could study the movement of the hair in the water), and the drawings were again done entirely by hand, both the outer lines and the coloring.

I'm not a fan of _The Little Mermaid_, but after learning more about the history of animation, I was interested to see how the film looked, and it was great! The animation looks like early Disney films again, the movements look more realistic and fluid.
Unfortunately, it was also the last Disney film made this way. For the subsequent films, the colors already came from the computer.

Greetings,
Natural Horn


----------



## bharbeke

Soul (2020) - 4.5/5

This is a great movie for almost anybody. It is infused with an optimistic viewpoint of life, other people, and the wonders of the simplest things in the world. The combination of Jon Batiste music and the exceptional Pixar animation make for some moments that are transcendental. Between Soul and Inside Out, Pete Docter is showing some tremendous talent in his latest projects.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Debbie Does Dallas - silly plot and poor character development. Not recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Jacck said:


> the movie ruined the life of the boy (Macaulay Culkin). He ended up on drugs IIRC


And staying at Neverland didn't help either


----------



## Rogerx

Dunkirk

2017 ‧ War/ Action ‧ 1 u 46 m

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunkirk_(2017_film)


----------



## Flamme

Wow...A total, utter mind*****...If 2020 was a movie...9/10


----------



## Guest

"*Treasure of the Sierra Madre*", (1948) John Huston, Direction and Screenplay (adapted from the novel by the cryptically named B. Traven); Ted McCord Cinematography. Despite the heroic bombast of this trailer, this film is a wonderful morality play - loosely based on Chaucer's "The Pardoner's Tale" about human greed. I taught both the film and the Chaucer for matriculation English - not contiguously.






John Huston was a rather extraordinary individual - a writer and director in the same mould as the great Billy Wilder but who had another incarnation as an actor; quite the polymath. There are scenes in 'Treasure' which are reminiscent of Huston's film from three years later, 'The African Queen'. Both, of course, starred Humphrey Bogart. Films about men alienated from their society, on a journey and at odds with conventional behaviour. As I watched this film again I couldn't help noticing how ugly Bogart was; he had 'a good face for radio' and yet he enjoyed a stellar career. His acting was nuanced and superb, despite the superficial mien of surly world-weariness. To watch him in 'Sabrina', for example, you'd notice his comic flair and the use of his eyes. He knew the camera loved him and so did audiences. Huston's father, Walter Huston, is the stand-out performer in "Treasure". His persona of greedy gold-miner and deeply complex panhandler who wants to put the earth back the way it was after the gold is extracted is convincing and sympathetic; as one of the characters notes 'You'd think this mountain was a woman". The scene where he stamps the earth and laughs hysterically at the naivete of his fellow adventurers is a highlight of this film - as is the closing scene when it all seems for naught. I won't spoil it for those who haven't seen the film. Absolutely first rate.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Spider-Man
Into the Spider-Verse


----------



## Guest

Very disappointing.


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> Very disappointing.


To be honest I've always found Clooney an over-rated actor. The only thing I liked him in was the Coen Brothers' "Intolerable Cruelty" when he played a divorce lawyer. That film was hilarious and the usually-wooden Clooney was funny. Oh wait, I also liked him in another Coen Brothers film "O Brother, Where Art Thou?"

Today he's just another self-important American actor.


----------



## KenOC

Christabel said:


> ...Huston's father, Walter Huston, is the stand-out performer in "Treasure". His persona of greedy gold-miner and deeply complex panhandler who wants to put the earth back the way it was after the gold is extracted is convincing and sympathetic...


Walter Huston was a great actor. In 1941's _The Devil and Daniel Webster_, an otherwise terrible film, he's an absolute standout as "Mr. Scratch," a cheerful and engaging fellow in spite of being (literally) the devil incarnate.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Walter Huston was a great actor. In 1941's _The Devil and Daniel Webster_, an otherwise terrible film, he's an absolute standout as "Mr. Scratch," a cheerful and engaging fellow in spite of being (literally) the devil incarnate.


Great score, too, by the way for "*The Devil and Daniel Webster*": Bernard Herrmann.

Huston was big in the 1930s and 1940s. He died in 1950 at age 67, barely 2 years after the filming of "*Treasure of the Sierra Madre*". My favourite film of his was "*Dodsworth*", 1936, directed by William Wyler.

What a pedigree has "*Dodsworth*": (and one cannot help draw parallels with Henry Ford or Harvey Firestone).

William Wyler
Sinclair Lewis (novel)
Sidney Howard (screenplay from his own play)
Daniel Mandell
Walter Huston
Alfred Newman
Samuel Goldwyn
Rudolph Maté

Lovingly restored and probably available now on Criterion.






This might be of interest:






(I see there aren't so many film tragics here like myself; I'd stop the world to view and discuss a great film!!)


----------



## Rogerx

Ascenseur pour l'échafaud
1958 ‧ Black /Thriller ‧ 1 u 32 m

Smashing.


----------



## perempe

Kontrapunctus said:


> Very disappointing.


at least The Midnight Sky has unexpected ending & a positive message.

Mississippi Mermaid (1969) a must for Deneuve/Belmondo (& Truffaut) fans 
Little Big Man (1970) a classic recommended by Flamme
The Discreet Charm of the Bourgeoisie (1972) a classic from Buñuel, That Obscure Object of Desire will be my next movie
The Remains of the Day (1993) a classic with Hopkins & Thompson, will watch Howards End as well
I Dont Feel at Home in This World Anymore (2017) good black comedy with Elijah Wood
Radioactive (2019) a movie about Marie Curie


----------



## Guest

I've just watched _*Dragged Across Concrete*_ on Amazon Prime, a neo-noir action thriller according to Wikipedia (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragged_Across_Concrete).
I've never been a fan of Mel Gibson but this time he did good, I must say. I thoroughly enjoyed this film and noticed the minimal use of sound track.


----------



## Rogerx

Intouchables
2011 ‧ Comedy /Drama ‧ 1 u 53 m

Great acting .


----------



## Flamme

The same topic as ''operation daybreak'' but a bit weaker...Still some good action therein. 8/10


----------



## Rogerx

New Year's Eve


----------



## Rogerx

The Four Musketeers
1974 ‧ Adventure /Action ‧ 1 u 48 m


----------



## pianozach

Just watched the latest version of A Star Is Born tonight. Enjoyable. Lady Gaga and Bradley Cooper actually did some fine work as the rising star and fading star. The two of them wrote most of the songs.

This is the fourth version of the story.









1937 Janet Gaynor and Fredric March
Oscars: Seven nominations; one win for Best Writing (Original Story)

1954 Judy Garland and James Mason
Oscars: Six nominations; zero wins
Notable song: "The Man That Got Away"

1976 Barbra Streisand (also Executive Producer) and Kris Kristofferson
Oscars: Four nominations; one win for Best Original Song ("Evergreen")
Notable song: "Evergreen"

2018 Lady Gaga and Bradley Cooper
Cooper also directed the film
Oscars: Eight nominations; one win for Best Original Song ("Shallow")
Cooper, Gaga, and Lukas Nelson (Willie Nelson's son) have co-writing credits for the majority of the songs in the film.


----------



## Handelian

pianozach said:


> Just watched the latest version of A Star Is Born tonight. Enjoyable. Lady Gaga and Bradley Cooper actually did some fine work as the rising star and fading star. The two of them wrote most of the songs.
> 
> This is the fourth version of the story.
> 
> View attachment 148323


Not bad though the ending was weak. I very much enjoyed the music but do wish these films would not rely on so many swear words. When Cooper was interviewed he didn't swear every other word like he does in the film. I never know why they think it's necessary


----------



## Luchesi

Aniara reaches the Lyra constellation?


----------



## Itullian

Treasure Island, Wallace Beery


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ek Rishtaa (2001)

starring Amitabh Bachchan, Akshay Kumar, Juhi Chawla & Karishma Kapoor.


----------



## Rogerx

Das Leben der Anderen ( The live of others)

Nazi's spying on all the Germans

2006 ‧ Drama/Thriller ‧ 2 u 18 m

Creepy Nazi's


----------



## Jacck

Star Wars: Episode IX - The Rise of Skywalker









well, I have known for some time that JJ Abrams is an idiot. What puzzles me is that given all money that go into producing movies like this one, they cannot be bothered to pay for a competent screenwriter. All this latest SW trilogy is just a bad rehash of the original trilogy with zero invention.


----------



## Barbebleu

Rogerx said:


> Das Leben der Anderen ( The live of others)
> 
> Nazi's spying on all the Germans
> 
> 2006 ‧ Drama/Thriller ‧ 2 u 18 m
> 
> Creepy Nazi's


Not really about nazis. This is about post war east Germany and the Stasi (secret police) spying on their own people. Excellent film btw.


----------



## pianozach

Jacck said:


> Star Wars: Episode IX - The Rise of Skywalker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, I have known for some time that JJ Abrams is an idiot. What puzzles me is that given all money that go into producing movies like this one, they cannot be bothered to pay for a competent screenwriter. All this latest SW trilogy is just a bad rehash of the original trilogy with zero invention.


With monster franchises like this, I'd say, offhand, that once it's out of the hands of the original creator, a lot of it is created "by committee". A quick visit to Wikipedia reveals . . . .

_In February 2016, Disney chief executive officer Bob Iger confirmed that pre-production on Episode IX had begun. Carrie Fisher died in December 2016. Her brother Todd later said, "She was going to be the big payoff in the final film. She was going to be the last Jedi, so to speak."

In late April 2017, Disney announced that the film would be released on May 24, 2019. A month later, filming was expected to begin in January 2018, but this was later pushed back to August. In August 2017, it was announced that Jack Thorne would rewrite the script. On September 5, 2017, Lucasfilm stated that Trevorrow had left the production following creative differences. The Hollywood Reporter reported that his working relationship with Kathleen Kennedy had become unmanageable after failing to deliver a satisfactory script, despite writing several drafts. Johnson was rumored as the top choice to replace Trevorrow as director, but stated "it was never in the plan for me to direct Episode IX."

The next day, it was announced that J. J. Abrams, the director of The Force Awakens, would return to direct the film, and that the film's release date would be moved to December 20, 2019. The story team met with George Lucas before writing the new script, which Abrams co-wrote with Chris Terrio, while Trevorrow and Connolly retained story credits. The story was rewritten to some extent before filming was completed._

I've already lost count of how many fingers were in this pie.

And that doesn't even go into changes to the script that happen once a "final" script is chosen and delivered to the director. Things change depending on all the variables during shooting, whether it's cast problems, improvisatory dialogue, an unexpected rainy season at a location, director epiphanies, etc.

And then it's handed over to the editing team. And then the producers may get involved and make changes to the edits, or even demand (and get) re-shoots. Although Disney did NOT hold test screenings, THAT is another factor that can change a film drastically.

I can name a few where there were major changes (usually the ending, although it might be something as simple as the title) after the test screening: *Little Shop of Horrors* (the plant originally kills Seymour and Audrey, then takes over the world), *Fatal Attraction, Scott Pilgrim vs. The World, Pretty in Pink, The Descent, First Blood* (Rambo was supposed to die at the end). I recall that the ending of *Brazil* was going to be dumbed down, so director Terry Gilliam had the film released early without the studio's knowledge, so his ending remained unchanged

So, sometimes the "team" goes for "sure" vision, perhaps based on what they think is a "tried and true" formula of what ensures a hit film, and it tanks. Sure, that seems to work for action films, or the Marvel universe, but it seems to me that it's the films that are nakedly original that are successful, and then become the model of how to make a successful film. Like *Star Wars [A New Hope]*.

You see it all the time with sequels. The original was great, so a sequel is planned, sometimes with a plot that is remarkably similar, and it tanks.


----------



## perempe

Belle de jour (1967)
Le Samourai (1967)
Tristana (1970)
Get carter (1971)
That Obscure Object of Desire (1977)

All were excellent, but if I had to choose two, they would be the first and the last.


----------



## Jacck

Brawl in Cell Block 99
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5657856/










this was a pretty good movie


----------



## WNvXXT

Last 3

Trees Lounge (1996) Amazon Prime
An Elephant Sitting Still (2018) Amazon Prime
The Professor and the Madman (2019) Netflix


----------



## Rogerx

Fascinating watching.


----------



## erki

*RARE EXPORTS*








https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1401143/






I saw this when it first came out, then totally forgot, but today found again. Excellent black comedy that helps to keep the sanity in the difficult times of Christmas.


----------



## Jacck

Hunt for the Wilderpeople (2016)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4698684/


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116893/


----------



## SanAntone

Three Days of the Condor.


----------



## perempe

Viridiana (1961), it won Palme d'Or in '61.
I also read Ebert's article after it.


----------



## Jacck

Idiocracy (2006)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/










awesome, 9/10.
It was made by the same guy who made Office Space, another awesome comedy, one of my very favorites


----------



## erki

Jacck said:


> Idiocracy (2006)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/
> 
> awesome, 9/10.
> 
> It was made by the same guy who made Office Space, another awesome comedy, one of my very favorites


Could be the great prophesy. I don't like lame jokes but this has something in it indeed - a fine satire maybe.


----------



## erki

perempe said:


> Viridiana (1961), it won Palme d'Or in '61.
> I also read Ebert's article after it.


I recommend another great film by Luis Buñuel: *El ángel exterminador *1962. I watched it again after Viridiana.


----------



## Joe B

Watched tonight:










This is a movie I've always loved. Tony Curtis and Larry Storch together on screen just crack me up. This movie weaves some pretty heavy themes with some excellent comedy, and it works. Recommend.


----------



## Rogerx

I, Tonya
2017 ‧ Sport/Drama ‧ 2 u 1 m

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I,_Tonya

Last night, the TV guide and morning papers rated it 5 stars

Personally, 2 is about enough


----------



## perempe

erki said:


> I recommend another great film by Luis Buñuel: *El ángel exterminador *1962. I watched it again after Viridiana.


I've already thought about it, I'll watch it in a few days.
I rarely watch black and white movies, but enjoyed Viridiana.


----------



## Handelian

Tea with Mussolini

Such a joy to watch those English Dames!


----------



## Jacck

Borat: Cultural Learnings of America for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan (2006)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0443453/?ref_=tt_sims_tt










a movie that is very polarizing on imdb, people either give it 10/10 or 1/10. I found it entertaining at some places, a little vulgar and cringeworthy at other places. Sasha Baron Cohen trolls real life people in this movie, depends on if you find it funny. For me it was like 6/10


----------



## WNvXXT

All in This Tea (2007), excellent Les Blank documentary on kanopy (library streaming service).


----------



## Rogerx

Le Temps qui reste
2005 ‧ Drama ‧ 1 u 25 m
One of Moreau best small parts.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_to_Leave


----------



## ldiat

ACTS OF VIOLENCE 4.5 outa 6. not bad. different


----------



## BachIsBest

Jacck said:


> Persona (1966)
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0060827/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a movie by Ingmar Bergman. It was certainly interesting to watch, but it left me confused about its meaning. I can guess some of the themes of the movie, but I cant interpret it in its entirety. As a scientist, I am striving to explain complex things as simply and clearly as possibly so that others can understand it too. And I suspect some of these artist work the oposite way, they take simple things and try to explain those as confusingly as possible to create an artificial feeling of depth. You can analyse every scene of the movie and gather various hints and symbols and try to find its meaning, but ultimately, why waste the time?


_"In science one tries to tell people, in such a way as to be understood by everyone, something that no one ever knew before. But in poetry, it's the exact opposite."_
- Paul Dirac

I just watched Tarkovsky's _Stalker_ (again). It is also rather hard to "figure out" but I would like to believe its depth is real rather than superficially created; it is perhaps my favourite film.


----------



## perempe

El ángel exterminador (The Exterminating Angel, 1962)
A late night watch. There's a scene when they show a clock at 3.00AM, I watched it exactly at 3.00AM!


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Turkey has an extraordinary film director (besides Fatih Akin, et al) in Nuri Bilge Ceylan and he is easily recommendable, though perhaps not for everyone. Last night I watched _Winter Sleep_ and there are still several of his that I need to see :


----------



## Jacck

Ich muss Caligari werden said:


> Turkey has an extraordinary film director (besides Fatih Akin, et al) in Nuri Bilge Ceylan and he is easily recommendable, though perhaps not for everyone. Last night I watched _Winter Sleep_ and there are still several of his that I need to see :
> 
> View attachment 148693


good movie, I watched it last year. The tyrannical owner of the hotel was likely a metaphor for Erdogan


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Up for viewing this afternoon, one of the most psychologically oppressive films I've ever seen, and one of my favorite films of all time (a friend of mine questions my sanity in viewing it several times a year). It is a most remarkable film and perhaps even more remarkable that it ever got made :


----------



## erki

perempe said:


> El ángel exterminador (The Exterminating Angel, 1962)
> A late night watch. There's a scene when they show a clock at 3.00AM, I watched it exactly at 3.00AM!


People are shallow at their values and beliefs, so there is a lesson for them to learn. However for me the most intriguing idea of this film is how mass-behaviour can be so real, how infectious a vague and strange feeling can be, how easy it is to start believe something and doing so make it real.
I saw this movie when I was in my teens after being blown away by surrealist film Un Chien Andalou and seeking out more of Bunuel. Finnish TV was great vault of the classics in 1970's.


----------



## Jacck

Rainy Dog (1997)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0142316/










a Japanese noir film about a Yakuza assassin exiled in Taiwan. It is not as violent as other Mike movies, it concetrates on character development and atmosphere. For the whole movie, it is raining in Taipei.


----------



## WNvXXT

Polytechnique (2009) on Amazon Prime, directed by Denis Villeneuve. How did I miss this one?


----------



## Rogerx

Murder by Death
1976 ‧ Mysterie film/Comedy 1 u 34 m

:lol:


----------



## Jacck

The Hangover (2009)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1119646/










9/10 :lol:


----------



## perempe

The Psychic (1977) / / / / / Lemming (2005)

The Psychic was solid, but I still think "Don't Torture a Duckling" is Fulci's best. Lemming was a nice suprise, I might watch other Charlotte Rampling movies.


----------



## Flamme

Solid action. With a bit thin story. 8/10


----------



## Jacck

Beavis and Butt-Head Do America (1996)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115641/










retarded humor, just how I like it


----------



## Flamme

Cringy but cool, void of political correctenss of modenr age...Another reminder why the 80s were the last GOOD years, in terms of movies, food, the air quality...Like the skies in 80s were soo beautiful compared to this mud today...Funny roles by Swayze and Sheen9/10


----------



## WNvXXT

Flamme said:


> 9/10


_Go to the sporting goods store. From the files obtain forms 4473. These will contain descriptions of weapons, and lists of private ownership._


----------



## Rogerx

Atonement

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atonement_(film)

Fascinating movie , vicious rumors and jealousy destroying other people .


----------



## Flamme

An uplifting winter movie...10/10


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life_of_Pi_(film)

Life of Pi
2012 ‧ Adventure /Drama ‧ 2 u 7 m


----------



## perempe

A french classic. It's heading towards a yes-no question, but good ending.








Good movie, but the ending is not for everyone.


----------



## Flamme

Pretty cool. 10/10








8/10


----------



## Jacck

The Dictator (2012)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1645170/


----------



## Rogerx

In the House (French: Dans la maison) is a 2012 French comedy drama

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_the_House_(film)


----------



## Jacck

Take Shelter (2011)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1675192/


----------



## WNvXXT

^ hard to go wrong with Jeff Nichols, imho.

The Jazz Loft According to W. Eugene Smith (2015) on Amazon Prime. Watched it for the jazz and it did not disappoint ( :14 segment with Thelonious Monk practicing / playing in Smith's loft ). A prolific Life magazine photographer ( one of his pics ). Wounded while standing, taking a pic as a Japanese motor round explodes taking out his upper jaw and embedding shrapnel in his spine. Fascinating documentary. 9/10


----------



## Flamme

A cool old one...From my parents youth...An interesting window in what was edgy and actual in that time...9/10


----------



## Rogerx

The Nun's Story
1959 ‧ Drama ‧ 2 u 31 m

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Nun's_Story_(film)


----------



## Joe B

Flamme said:


> A cool old one...From my parents youth...An interesting window in what was edgy and actual in that time...9/10


This story has relevance for me. My older brother's friend was arrested for trying to smuggle hashish out of Beirut in 1973. Put into prison, his parents had to remortgage their house to keep him alive through the help of Catholic nuns who were in a position to bribe the guards to get prisoners food and other essentials.
The prison was shelled at one point and there was a mass escape. Luckily for him, he was captured by Christian forces. The nuns managed to get him to Germany and then back to the US in the early part of '75.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

An extraordinarily moving and memorable film, woven of the simplest cloth imaginable, like many of Kiarostami's films (actually he wrote the story upon which it's based, Alireza Raisian directed). If you can watch it without shedding a tear or more, you may want to check to see if you're human. _Certified Copy_ is another in Kiarostami's filmography that is well worth the effort to see.


----------



## Flamme

Joe B said:


> This story has relevance for me. My older brother's friend was arrested for trying to smuggle hashish out of Beirut in 1973. Put into prison, his parents had to remortgage their house to keep him alive through the help of Catholic nuns who were in a position to bribe the guards to get prisoners food and other essentials.
> The prison was shelled at one point and there was a mass escape. Luckily for him, he was captured by Christian forces. The nuns managed to get him to Germany and then back to the US in the early part of '75.


Wow, what an experience! I bet he came out of it a changed man!
Anyway...









Just amazin'...A movie about life with a backbone, no pessimism, like in modern dramas, no optimism, it just is how it is...Love those small us towns in New England dreamed once of living there...Nolte is such a character actor...10/10


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Flamme said:


> Wow, what an experience! I bet he came out of it a changed man!
> Anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just amazin'...A movie about life with a backbone, no pessimism, like in modern dramas, no optimism, it just is how it is...Love those small us towns in New England dreamed once of living there...Nolte is such a character actor...10/10


Your word amazin' seems apt - Nolte's most accomplished performance therein and James Coburn's is spine-tingly frightening. Agree: 10 out of 10.


----------



## Flamme

Yeah...Because we all know such people, but rarely talk about them, avoid them like plague...This movie is also so very 90s! It contains everything that I liked about that era before mass internet, mobile phones, technology behind every blade of grass, a time when human emotions were exactly that, human...


----------



## Jacck

Escape from Pretoria (2020)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5797184/










filmed accoring to real-life events. Harry Potter escapes from a prison in South Africa during the Apartheid


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Flamme said:


> Yeah...Because we all know such people, but rarely talk about them, avoid them like plague...This movie is also so very 90s! It contains everything that I liked about that era before mass internet, mobile phones, technology behind every blade of grass, a time when human emotions were exactly that, human...


Yes; and this film is ripe for study - so many interesting, challenging themes: the responsibility (and blame) accruing to parents in imprinting behaviors on their progeny, the nature and limits of free will, how much a person can know another... I suspect that Nolte's performance is so powerful because he has, as they say, "been there and done that..."


----------



## Flamme

I liked that little town so much...Does anyone here has experience of living in such a place? Whole movie has such a Stephen King atmosphere, like something he wrote...Also a Wintery feeling, even in late October on Halloween, it was all full of snow...Like a memory from an old, dead world...


----------



## Jacck

Sin nombre (2009)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1127715/










it was quite good, though not as good as Cidade de Deus


----------



## Rogerx

Romeo and Juliet
1968 ‧ Romantic drama ‧ 2 u 29 m


----------



## Flamme

Now this...Was like a fist in the face...I didnt feel so ''triggered'' and angry by a movie like, never...Such a disgusting and deadly conspiracy which is buried by the media, even today, when I, by chance, stumbled upon a movie and researched the topic...World needs more motion pictures like this10/10


----------



## Jacck

Beasts of No Nation (2015)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1365050/










really good, 9/10. It is a about a child soldier in Africa


----------



## Flamme

I really loved that one...Although its ''modern'' one but it has a really cool story a bit similiar to ''Blood diamonds'' and ''Hotel Rwanda''..


----------



## Rogerx

The King's Speech
2010 ‧ Drama/Historic drama ‧


----------



## ldiat

21 BRIDGES different. 5 outa 6


----------



## Rogerx

The Gift
2015 ‧ Thriller/Mystery film ‧ 1 u 48 m


----------



## Flamme

'Tis a weird, weird movie...9/10


----------



## pianozach

*Venom*

Fun little humorous monster flick from the Marvel universe.

Plenty of plot holes, mostly in terms of technology. Sophisticated drones from the villain corporation, but surprisingly lax security at its secret headquarters.


----------



## Rogerx

A Night to Remember

(1958 film)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Night_to_Remember_(1958_film)


----------



## Jacck

The Constant Gardener (2005)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387131/










from the director of City of God. A political thriller/romance mostly set in Kenya. Quite good


----------



## pianozach

Watched *Central Intelligence*

It's an amusing espionage buddy flick starring Chris Rock and Dawayne Johnson. Recommended. Can't say a word about the plot without giving anything away.


----------



## Flamme

A pretty cool one. 9/10


----------



## perempe

The Last Metro - Le dernier métro (1980)
Deneuve and the young Depardieu in Truffaut's movie.


----------



## Ad Astra

pianozach said:


> Watched *Central Intelligence*
> 
> It's an amusing espionage buddy flick starring Chris Rock and Dawayne Johnson. Recommended. Can't say a word about the plot without giving anything away.
> 
> View attachment 149544


I assume you made a joke? That's not Chris Rock...

" Central Intelligence is a 2016 American action comedy film directed by Rawson Marshall Thurber and written by Thurber, Ike Barinholtz and David Stassen. The film stars *Kevin Hart *and Dwayne Johnson"


----------



## Ad Astra

Flamme said:


> A pretty cool one. 9/10


Oh I've been looking forward to seeing this. Spanish Civil War has always been fascinating to me.

English title:*While at War*


----------



## Ad Astra

*








Eva/Eve 1962 starting the beautiful Jeanne Moreau in the title role*.​


----------



## Conrad2

The last film I watched was 4 Months, 3 Weeks and 2 Days, a 2007 Romanian film directed and written by Cristian Mungiu. 







It's a powerful film, with many touching scenes. The cast's performance, especially Anamaria Marinca as Otilia Mihartescu, is exemplary. The film won the Palme d'Or award, which in my opinion the movie deserved it. 9/10 for me. 
For the next movie night, I planned to watch Beyond the Hills by the same director, and hopefully that film will incite the same feeling I had with the other film.

Note: the film deal with abortion, and if this subject makes you uncomfortable, than I suggested you watching another film.


----------



## Rogerx

The Graduate
1967 ‧ Romance /Drama ‧ 1 u 47 m


----------



## perempe

La Cérémonie (1995)
Another Chabrol movie. It inspired Parasite.


----------



## Ad Astra

Isabelle Huppert is fabulous in everything, I don’t think I’ve ever seen her in a film I didn’t like. She doesn’t age either it’s infuriating.


----------



## Flamme

Ad Astra said:


> Oh I've been looking forward to seeing this. *Spanish Civil War has always been fascinating to me.
> *
> English title:*While at War*


Indeed it is...And its refreshing to watch something ''non Hollywood'' for once...


----------



## pianozach

Ad Astra said:


> I assume you made a joke? That's not Chris Rock...
> 
> " Central Intelligence is a 2016 American action comedy film directed by Rawson Marshall Thurber and written by Thurber, Ike Barinholtz and David Stassen. The film stars *Kevin Hart *and Dwayne Johnson"


Oh right. Yeah - KEVIN HART, the mini Denzel. Got my comedians mixed up.

That's nothing.

We watched *Venom* a couple of days ago, and watched *Geostorm* today, and I thought the leading man was the same actor in both films. Nah, I thought Tom Hardy and Gerard Butler were the same _*actor*_.

*Tom Hardy*, Venom . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .









*Gerard Butler*, Geostorm









Anyway, enough CGI to make a cartoon short. Fun, though. Nice plot. Some very predictable disaster film cliches, such as "there's a dog - so THEY'LL be fine." I thought there were some very clever directorial choices. Enough red herrings to keep me guessing.

The critics really hated it.


----------



## perempe

The Beast Must Die - Que la bête meure (1969)
With Brahms' 1st song of Vier ernste Gesänge.


----------



## Flamme

A weiiird surrealism. 9/10


----------



## Joe B

Watched at lunch time:


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094651/

Amsterdamned
1988 ‧ Horror/action

This movie has a spectacular scene trough the Amsterdam canals


----------



## Jacck

The Clouded Yellow (1950)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0042333/










a Hitchcock-like British thriller from 1950 about an ex-secret agent helping a girl escape when she is unjustly accused of murder


----------



## Ad Astra

pianozach said:


> Oh right. Yeah - KEVIN HART, the mini Denzel. Got my comedians mixed up.
> 
> That's nothing.


I couldn't tell if you were making a joke as I've seem people do that to Kevin Hart. He is like a discount Chris Rock don't find him particularly funny.

I'm good with faces but you sound like my Father God rest his soul. He'd always start an argument about who X person was and what film they'd been in.


----------



## Ad Astra

*Jules et Jim* (1962)

Director - *François Truffaut*​
One of my favourites.


----------



## WNvXXT

News of the World. Should have stayed home. 4/10


----------



## Rogerx

On Chesil Beach
2017 ‧ Romance /Drama ‧ 1 u 50 m


----------



## pianozach

*Stephen King's The Mist*.

When faced with an "unknown terror" people will abandon reason and logic, and rally around the person that says they have the answers.

It's social commentary masquerading as a horror flick.


----------



## Ad Astra

Rogerx said:


> On Chesil Beach
> 2017 ‧ Romance /Drama ‧ 1 u 50 m


I love Saoirse Ronan is it a good movie? Billy Howle (first time seeing him) looks exactly like my brothers it was a real "WTF" moment.

*pianozach* I don't like horror movies unless they have a deeper subtext. I'm so so with King he is either brilliant or awful but I'll see if I can stream that one thanks.


----------



## Flamme

A ''happy go lucky comedy'' from 80s








8/10


----------



## Rogerx

Ad Astra said:


> I love Saoirse Ronan is it a good movie? Billy Howle (first time seeing him) looks exactly like my brothers it was a real "WTF" moment.
> 
> *pianozach* I don't like horror movies unless they have a deeper subtext. I'm so so with King he is either brilliant or awful but I'll see if I can stream that one thanks.


It's shows how insecurity between people can be de disastrous. Very recommended


----------



## Rogerx

And Then There Were None


----------



## pianozach

Ad Astra said:


> I love Saoirse Ronan is it a good movie? Billy Howle (first time seeing him) looks exactly like my brothers it was a real "WTF" moment.
> 
> *pianozach* I don't like horror movies unless they have a deeper subtext. I'm so so with King he is either brilliant or awful but I'll see if I can stream that one thanks.


I found it on Youtube listed as *Earthquake (2019)
*
I suppose it's listed that way to dodge the bots that remove material for copyright reasons. But, strangely enough, there IS an earthquake in the film, near the beginning. I don't know if that earthquake was supposed to be related to the later phenomena, or whether it was meant as a coincidental plot device to make sure the power went down in the supermarket (I think it's the latter . . . ) . . . . although they later realize that one of the parking lot lights was still working.

Yeah, that was a serious plot omission, but I'll be it made more sense in the original King novella. There were a few other plot holes, but in the end, they are insignificant, as I think the whole premise was one of a psychological study. And a bit of a slam on religious fundamentalism as well.


----------



## pianozach

I just watched the bas-tar-d uncle of Star Trek fanfilms, *USS Angeles: The Price of Duty* (1998).

All in all, it's just a group of Star Trek fans having fun making a fun tribute. It's cheesy in places, much like the original series, although this one seems to be in the Deep Space 9 time frame.

In some places there is an amazing attention to detail, and in others, not so much. It's been recently remastered with new CGI, and a new score, but even then it's still astonishing what they were able to accomplish with limited resources way back when.














It appears that it spawned a fan series' Voyages of the USS Angeles and Hidden Frontier with 5 episode "first" season (and a one episode audio-only 2nd season)


----------



## perempe

Prince of Darkness (1987)
I expected more. The opening theme was inspired by Brahms' Symphony No. 1.


----------



## Conrad2

Beyond the Hills
Directed by Cristian Mungiu
Starring Cosmina Stratan and Cristina Flutur
Release Year: 2012









To be honest I preferred 4 Months, 3 Weeks and 2 Days to this film.


----------



## Rogerx

Two English Girls and the Continent ( Les Deux anglaises et le continent ) ( Anne and Muriel ) [DVD]

From French T.V


----------



## perempe

Rogerx said:


> https://postimages.org/
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094651/
> 
> Amsterdamned
> 1988 ‧ Horror/action
> 
> This movie has a spectacular scene trough the Amsterdam canals


It's much more than a simple crime movie. thanks for the recommendation, Rogerx.


----------



## Ad Astra

*Midsommar* (2019)​
Good liked it


----------



## Rogerx

The Conversation
1974 ‧ Thriller/Mystery ‧ 1 u 53 m

Very good


----------



## perempe

Ad Astra said:


> *Midsommar* (2019)​
> Good liked it


I agree, but it's predictable.


----------



## Jacck

David Attenborough: A Life on Our Planet (2020)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt11989890/


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

perempe said:


> I agree, but it's predictable.


Still, the cinematography is really well done.


----------



## Rogerx

Kursk

2018 ‧ Drama/Thriller ‧ 1 u 58 m

Trilling


----------



## WNvXXT

The Dark Wind (1991) - 10/10

$5.99 SD Amazon streaming rental

Stars Lou Diamond Phillips / Jim Chee, Fred Ward / Lt. Joe Leaphorn, Gary Farmer / Cowboy Albert Dashee. Directed by Errol Morris, the documentary maker (Gates of Heaven (1978), Vernon, Florida (1981), The Thin Blue Line (1988), A Brief History of Time (1991), The Fog of War: Eleven Lessons from the Life of Robert S. McNamara (2003)).

Heard about this by way of the LDP introduction to Wait for Signs: Twelve Longmire Stories (Walt Longmire #10.1) by Craig Johnson. The Tony Hillerman Leaphon & Chee book series tie in counts for a solid 1/10, though if you've never read still an easy 9/10.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Unusual to say the least but i enjoyed it.


----------



## Rogerx

Dulova Harps On said:


> Unusual to say the least but i enjoyed it.
> 
> View attachment 150162


Looks very interesting.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT

AKA _The Trollenberg Terror_


----------



## Joe B

RICK RIEKERT said:


> AKA _The Trollenberg Terror_
> 
> View attachment 150192
> View attachment 150192


Saw this as a kid when I stayed over night at my cousin's house. Scared the hell out of me.


----------



## Rogerx

Valmont
1989 ‧ Drama/Romance
2 u 20 m


----------



## perempe

Seance on a Wet Afternoon (1964)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

"Ludo" (2020) on netflix =>


----------



## cwarchc

Rogerx said:


> The Conversation
> 1974 ‧ Thriller/Mystery ‧ 1 u 53 m
> 
> Very good


I watched this last week
Really enjoyed it, I like the twists


----------



## Rogerx

You Were Never Really Here

2017 ‧ Drama/Mystery film ‧ 1 u 35 m


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

"Mostly Sunny" on Netflix
(Sunny Leone documentary)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Great Naruse movie from 1935.


----------



## ldiat

Unknown....4.5 outa 5 very strange flick. ending is....


----------



## perempe

The Dig (2021)
One of the best recent movies (with Ralph Fiennes).









The American Letters (2015)
Saw this TV movie on a local channel. Suk is eating bread with radishes.


----------



## Joe B

ldiat said:


> Unknown....4.5 outa 5 very strange flick. ending is....


Bruno Ganz and Frank Langella were great in this. Proof that not playing the lead doesn't mean you can't steal the show.


----------



## WNvXXT

_As an eight-year old, Chopin gave his first public performance at the Radziwill Palace, today's Presidential Palace._

In Search of Chopin (2014) Amazon Prime


----------



## Shosty

A Woman Under the Influence - John Cassavetes 1974








The Graduate - Mike Nichols 1967








Easy Rider - Dennis Hopper 1969


----------



## perempe

Shosty said:


> View attachment 150416
> 
> A Woman Under the Influence - John Cassavetes 1974


I'll watch this in a day or two.


----------



## Rogerx

Ferris Bueller's Day Off (1986)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091042/

NO control over the remote last night


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

"Come drink with me"; King Hu's 1966 wuxia classic.


----------



## Joe B

Andrew Kenneth said:


> View attachment 150521
> 
> 
> "Come drink with me"; King Hu's 1966 wuxia classic.


I've got all but a couple of these types of Hong Kong action movies released by Dragon Dynasty Films.
Producer, director, actor Bey Logan was involved with this film company and was, in my opinion, 
responsible for the Weinstein's success in remastering and releasing these films, with the inspiration and input of Quentin Tarantino.


----------



## Rogerx

Amour
2012 ‧ Romantiek/Drama ‧ 2 u 7 m

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amour_(2012_film)


----------



## SanAntone

Flamme said:


> Now this...Was like a fist in the face...I didnt feel so ''triggered'' and angry by a movie like, never...Such a disgusting and deadly conspiracy which is buried by the media, even today, when I, by chance, stumbled upon a movie and researched the topic...World needs more motion pictures like this10/10





Rogerx said:


> The King's Speech
> 2010 ‧ Drama/Historic drama ‧





perempe said:


> The Dig (2021)
> One of the best recent movies (with Ralph Fiennes).


Recently watched all of these, and I agree they were very enjoyable.

_The Goldfinch _was the latest good film I saw.

View attachment 150526


----------



## WNvXXT

_History may sometimes overshadow him with his two contemporaries, but Mozart adored him, and Beethoven sought him out as a teacher. They bowed before him._

In Search of Haydn (2012), Amazon Prime


----------



## pianozach

Just finished up watching the 1929 film version of *Sigmund Romberg*'s *The Desert Song*. It's evidently quite faithful to the original 1926 stage production, although some of the songs have been cut.

It was originally released in two-strip Technicolor, although only black & white prints of the film now exist.

So, first off, I'll have to say that I'm not terribly impressed with Romberg's music. Very . . . simplistic. Often inappropriate for the subject matter. I've particular issue with the Arab/Moroccan fighters' "Riff Song", which sounds more like it was borrow from some Ivy League college. There's also an embarrassing Muslim prayer song late in the film that's pretty lame.

The print I watched, with the exception of the Intermission Music, had all sound on the Left Channel, which I found somewhat distracting. Naturally the audio quality is what one might expect for music recorded in 1929 - devoid of nuance, tinny, and blatty.

Then there's the plotlines . . . pretty simplistic, even by 1920s standards. Gilbert and Sullivan used the operetta format quite successfully.






That all said, the film was _VERY_ well received when released, impressing everyone with it's music, color, cinematography. Due to sexual innuendo and implied homosexuality (heavens!), the film was not seen after the mid-1930s "codes" were implemented, and it wasn't until recently that it had been restored.


----------



## larold

The last film I saw whose music seemed interesting was "Mob Town" from 2019 about the famous 1950s incident where a meeting of Mafia associates in upstate New York brought to the nation's attention the influence of organized crime in America.

The film score is based on minimalism and uses a small group of mostly percussion instruments. The 14 selections are repetitive and not tuneful but work well in scenes from the film. The score itself is not much to listen to on its own, however. When doing so you are struck by the thin nature of the compositions.

Another thing I found interesting: this is the first film score I can ever recall that is not available on any kind of hardcopy recording. You can buy a download or stream ... and you can hear the selections on YouTube here 



 or elsewhere.


----------



## Rogerx

Triple 9

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triple_9

Is so not me but..... for some reason I did enjoyed it


----------



## WNvXXT

_The Concerto in A for Clarinet was written by Mozart in Vienna in October 1791. It proved to be one of his last compositions. In Salzburg, 35 years and over 600 works earlier, Johannes Chrysostomus Wolfgangus Theophilus Mozart was born._

- - -

_Mozart never attended school. He was taught everything he knew by his father. Above all, music._

In Search of Mozart (2006)


----------



## perempe

Mark of the Devil (1970)
Good drama with the young Udo Kier.


----------



## Rogerx

Downton Abbey
2019 ‧ Romance /Drama ‧ 2 u 3 m


----------



## WNvXXT

Louis van Beethoven (2020) $4.99 Amazon rental - 10/10.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hilary and Jackie. Made me feel uncomfortable at times. Why do famous people always have strange personal problems? Too much ego?


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Hilary and Jackie. Made me feel uncomfortable at times. Why do famous people always have strange personal problems? Too much ego?


I watched that a long time ago, you just reminded me that exists. A really dumb, voyeurstic movie. I remember how they repeated the theme from the Elgar ad nasueum for all the juicy, dramatic moments.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

"Raining in the Mountain"; 1979 King Hu film.


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breathless_(1960_film)

If you do like France movies, do not hesitate.


----------



## SanAntone

_*When Harry Met Sally ...*_

For the umpteenth time - but it never fails to be great.


----------



## WNvXXT

Hitchcock/Truffaut (2015), kanopy library streaming - 10/10.


----------



## perempe

Flesh for Frankenstein (1973) / Blood for Dracula (1974)
Another movies with Udo Kier. Frankenstein has a badass ending.


----------



## pianozach

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Hilary and Jackie. Made me feel uncomfortable at times. Why do famous people always have strange personal problems? Too much ego?


The fine line between madness and genius.

Highly successful, artistic, creative people excel at one thing, but there's trade-offs. They underachieve in other areas, or have quirky, strange or odd things.

The list of people that fall into these categories is practically endless.

Gould? What's with the antique chair?
Michael Jackson with the plastic surgeries and fascination with children.

I'll stop now.


----------



## perempe

Rogerx said:


> https://postimages.org/
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breathless_(1960_film)
> 
> If you do like France movies, do not hesitate.


It has been on my list for a long time, but I hesitated because it's b&w.
thanks for reminding me. I'll watch it within a week.


----------



## ldiat

LET HIM GO kinda dry but very good 4.5 outa 6


----------



## Rogerx

A Matter Of Life & Death ( 1946)

David Niven (Actor), Kim Hunter (Actor), Michael Powel


----------



## perempe

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Hilary and Jackie. Made me feel uncomfortable at times. Why do famous people always have strange personal problems? Too much ego?


I had to search, but now I know there's a movie about Jacqueline du Pré. I added it to my list.









Eyes of Laura Mars (1978)
Another movie where Tommy Lee Jones plays a cop.


----------



## Rogerx

La Veuve Couderc

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Widow_Couderc

Fantastic.


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_39_Steps_(1935_film)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

"Stray Dogs" (2013) by Tsai Ming Liang.


----------



## perempe

Lady Snowblood (1973)
A masterpiece despite the cheesy sound effects.


----------



## Rogerx

The Deer Hunter
1978 ‧ War /Drama ‧ 3 u 4 m


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> The Deer Hunter
> 1978 ‧ War /Drama ‧ 3 u 4 m


some of tis movie was shot in a town called "Mingo Junction" just a few mins outside Steubenville, Ohio. i lived there in Steubenville. had a girlfriend from Mingo junction


----------



## erki

*Le confessioni* 2016
Pretty interesting film, somewhat predictable but not too cliche. I like the cleanness of the photography and nice slow flow.


----------



## perempe

Lady Macbeth (2016)
Good story, acting, cinematography & final scene.


----------



## Varick

ldiat said:


> LET HIM GO kinda dry but very good 4.5 outa 6


My wife and I enjoyed this movie a great deal.

V


----------



## Varick

Just saw this tonight. Very Good. Visually stunning!!! It should have won an oscar for cinematography. It fell short on a few philosophical issues, but also had some good ones. Very enjoyable.

V


----------



## WNvXXT

Varick said:


> View attachment 151287


Saw that in the theater back in Jan 2016. You'd probably also like his ( Paolo Sorrentino ) The Great Beauty.


----------



## Varick

WNvXXT said:


> Saw that in the theater back in Jan 2016. You'd probably also like his ( Paolo Sorrentino ) The Great Beauty.


Thank you, I will check it out.

V


----------



## Art Rock

Memoirs of a Geisha (2005)

On TV last night. Beautifully shot, very much worthwhile, even though I did not care for the ending.


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Educating_Rita_(film)


----------



## eljr

Absolutely wonderful movie. 
That said, I can see many not liking it, they may not know real young adults like this.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

"Journey to the West" (2014) by Tsai Ming Liang


----------



## perempe

The Real McCoy (1993)
Now I remember that I saw he ending of the movie in cable some time ago. Kim was a star in the '90s.


----------



## bharbeke

I watched The Book of Life (2014), and I enjoyed it quite a bit. I give it a 4/5. Some of the modern music choices struck me as a bit odd, but the story and extraordinary visuals are enough to overtake any small quibbles.


----------



## WNvXXT

Fata Morgana (1971), Werner Herzog documentary on Amazon Prime. 9/10.


----------



## Rogerx

The Lady Vanishes

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lady_Vanishes


----------



## perempe

Othello (2001)
The last time I saw Othello was 6 years ago with Cura.


----------



## eljr

Paterson is the beat-up old city where I grew up. That is where this was filmed. I think it captures a slice of life there very well.


----------



## Joe B

^^^^

I like Jim Jarmush as a film maker. He's really precise, real, and off center enough to make the ride through his stories fun.


----------



## perempe

Sound of Metal (2019)
It works because of the great performance by the lead actor & the great sound.
I especially recommend it to those who have a relative or friend with hearing loss.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I like Jim Jarmush as a film maker. He's really precise, real, and off center enough to make the ride through his stories fun.


If you are so inclined, I'd like you to gain your impression of the last two films I posted, Paterson and The King of Staten Island.


----------



## starthrower

Missouri Breaks (1976) starring Jack Nicholson and Marlon Brando. With Kathleen Lloyd, Randy Quaid, and John McLiam. Good flick!

My previous film was the forgotten (for good reason) Hanover Street (1979) starring Harrison Ford, Lesley Ann Down, and Christopher Plummer. A cheesy WW2 era love story with two dimensional characters. I know he's made billions for the movie industry but Harrison Ford is a mediocre actor at best. Down isn't much better. I guess Plummer needed the money?


----------



## mikeh375

I streamed this last night, 'Peppermint' starring Jennifer Garner. If you like bad guys being brutally killed by a woman hell bent on revenge, then this is for you - the body count is impressive.

It's a popcorn movie that takes its cue from Neeson's 'Taken' series. It's ok if you're in the mood for blood 'n' guts and apparently, me and the wife were....


----------



## eljr

mikeh375 said:


> I streamed this last night, 'Peppermint' starring Jennifer Garner. If you like bad *guys being brutally killed by a woman *hell bent on revenge, then this is for you - the body count is impressive.


My significant would definitely like this.


----------



## mikeh375

eljr said:


> My significant would definitely like this.


 Mine certainly did, mind you, so did I!!!!


----------



## eljr

mikeh375 said:


> Mine certainly did, mind you, so did I!!!!




................


----------



## Rogerx

Three Colours: Blue

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Colours:_Blue


----------



## WNvXXT

The Girl with a Bracelet (2019), Amazon Prime - 6/10.

Fata Morgana (1971), Werner Herzog doc on Amazon Prime - 9/10.


----------



## Varick

eljr said:


> Absolutely wonderful movie.
> That said, I can see many not liking it, they may not know real young adults like this.


I enjoyed this movie a great deal. Bill Burr (who is my favorite stand up comic) seems to hold a consistent pattern that comics often turn out to be great actors (see Tom Hanks, Robin Williams, Jim Carey, etc.). It was very well done.

V


----------



## Varick

eljr said:


> Paterson is the beat-up old city where I grew up. That is where this was filmed. I think it captures a slice of life there very well.





Joe B said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I like Jim Jarmush as a film maker. He's really precise, real, and off center enough to make the ride through his stories fun.


I tried watching this movie, being a native and current resident of Nova Caesarea, I was looking forward to it, but after about 45 minutes, It was just going NOWHERE. I found it incredibly boring and mundane. There is enough "mundaness" in every day life. I don't need to watch 2 hours of it for "entertainment."

V


----------



## Varick

mikeh375 said:


> I streamed this last night, 'Peppermint' starring Jennifer Garner. If you like bad guys being brutally killed by a woman hell bent on revenge, then this is for you - the body count is impressive.
> 
> It's a popcorn movie that takes its cue from Neeson's 'Taken' series. It's ok if you're in the mood for blood 'n' guts and apparently, me and the wife were....
> 
> View attachment 151493


It was better than most of the "femme fatale" movies that have come out in the past 10-15 years which are just unwatchable. I don't know any man who can take on more than 3 guys at once (And I've studied martial arts all my life and have met many guys who are true "[email protected]$$es.") I just can't stomach watching women taking out rooms full of men in these ridiculous action movies.

In martial arts, we teach women to try to get ONE (MAYBE 2 if the opportunity allows) STUNNING strike to an attacker, to give them a chance to run like hell and get out of harms way. No man is taking out 3 or 4 street fighters or bodyguards, let alone a woman.

V


----------



## eljr

Varick said:


> I tried watching this movie, being a native and current resident of Nova Caesarea, I was looking forward to it, but after about 45 minutes, It was just going NOWHERE. I found it incredibly boring and mundane. There is enough "mundaness" in every day life. I don't need to watch 2 hours of it for "entertainment."
> 
> V


Had you made it the end, you'd have seen how that mundane life just continues into a new week.


----------



## Varick

eljr said:


> Had you made it the end, you'd have seen how that mundane life just continues into a new week.


I'm glad you told me that. I kinda figured that's where it was going and always hoped that I didn't "miss out" on something. I can't stand movies like that. There is a difference between that and how "No Country For Old Men" ended with that car accident. I loved that part: Showing how "random events" like a car accident can happen to anyone. But Paterson, was just ughh!

V


----------



## Rogerx

Trumbo (2015 film)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trumbo_(2015_film)


----------



## WNvXXT

eljr said:


> Paterson is the beat-up old city where I grew up. That is where this was filmed. I think it captures a slice of life there very well.


_Morning Donnie.

Ready to roll Paterson?

Yeah... Everything ok?

Well, now that you asked, no not really. My kid needs braces on her teeth. My car needs a transmission job. My wife wants me to take her to Florida but I'm behind on the mortgage payments. My uncle called from India and he needs money for my niece's wedding and I got this strange rash on my back. You name it brother. How bout you?

I'm ok._


----------



## perempe

Aftermath (2017) /*/*/*/*/ Peppermint (2018)
Both movies are about revenge, both were average.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Three Colours: *White*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Colours:_Blue


----------



## perempe

Here Comes the Boom (2012)
A nice surprise despite I'm not into UFC/MMA.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Three Colours: *RED*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Colours:_Blue


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart in Love (Interlude in Prague)
2017 ‧ Drama/Romantiek ‧ 1 u 43 m


----------



## Barbebleu

Avengers: Infinity War.


----------



## Art Rock

Arrival (2016 American science fiction film directed by Denis Villeneuve and written by Eric Heisserer).

On TV last night. I found it fascinating, beautifully shot, with great acting by Amy Adams. Definitely one of my favourite movies of a genre that I usually like a lot.


----------



## Joe B

"Rising Sun" (1993) starring Sean Connery and Wesley Snipes. Well made film.


----------



## eljr

Art Rock said:


> Arrival (2016 American science fiction film directed by Denis Villeneuve and written by Eric Heisserer).
> 
> On TV last night. I found it fascinating, beautifully shot, with great acting by Amy Adams. Definitely one of my favourite movies of a genre that I usually like a lot.


This is a good film to show off your subwoofers. :devil:


----------



## starthrower

Oklahoma Crude (1973) starring some of my favorite actors including George C. Scott, Faye Dunaway, and Jack Palance.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oklahoma_Crude_(film)

I tend to stick to films made prior to 1976. After that the rise of Spielberg and Lucas turned Hollywood into a cheese factory.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Total Recall (1990)

Forgot how entertaining that flick is. Much funnier than I remembered. Great music. Also saw the remake with Colin Farrow a while back. I thought it wasn't that disappointing compared to other remakes.


----------



## Jacck

Phil loves classical said:


> Total Recall (1990)
> 
> Forgot how entertaining that flick is. Much funnier than I remembered. Great music. Also saw the remake with Colin Farrow a while back. I thought it wasn't that disappointing compared to other remakes.


the remake lacked the excellent soundtrack of the original (by Goldsmith) and also lacked the ambiguous ending which made Total Recall into a great movie. So while it was quite OK, it wasnt the masterpiece that the original was. I also read the story by Philips K Dick, but that was quite different too.


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


> Oklahoma Crude (1973) starring some of my favorite actors including George C. Scott, Faye Dunaway, and Jack Palance.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oklahoma_Crude_(film)
> 
> I tend to stick to films made prior to 1976. After that the rise of Spielberg and Lucas turned Hollywood into a cheese factory.


Just a tad reactionary?:lol:


----------



## starthrower

Barbebleu said:


> Just a tad reactionary?:lol:


YMMV? Of course 1977 brought us Smokey and the Bandit, and Saturday Night Fever. The heights of cinema artistry have never been equaled since!


----------



## Conrad2

Last Week to Wednesday

*Shoplifters by Hirokazu Koreeda (2018)
*








*Sisters by Ursula Meier (2012) 
*








*A Brighter Summer Day by Edward Yang (1991)
*








*Kes by Ken Loach (1970)
*


----------



## Rogerx

Shadowlands

1993 ‧ Romance/Drama ‧ 2 u 12 m

Fantastic watching.


----------



## perempe

Fascination (1979) //////////The Wave (Bølgen, 2015) // The Song of Names (2019)
Average movies, The Wave might be the best of the three.
The Song of Names is a propaganda film with the hall I go to frequently, the Grand Hall of Liszt Academy.


----------



## Rogerx

Clouds of Sils Maria

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clouds_of_Sils_Maria

Revisited an old friend


----------



## Ned Low

Rogerx said:


> Clouds of Sils Maria
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clouds_of_Sils_Maria
> 
> Revisited an old friend


I saw this almost last year. I didn't enjoy it as much as his ( Assayas's)Personal Shopper. Kristen Stewart's best performance so far in my opinion. I highly recommend it.( she's so beautiful)







Personal Shopper 2016


----------



## Rogerx

Nebel im August / Fogg in August

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fog_in_August

Sometimes the germans can do well, like this one.
If you like foreign movie that is.


----------



## perempe

The Vanishing (Spoorloos, 1988) great movie, was remade in '93 with Jeff Bridges
Zombie Lake (1981) below average with a few cheesy scenes, but nice father-daughter subplot


----------



## Rogerx

Suite 16

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114577/


----------



## SanAntone

_Made You Look_. Art fraud from the 1990s-2010s - forgeries of Pollock, Rothko, Motherwell and other AbEx painters, sold by legendary art gallery Knoedler.

Very well done and entertaining.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Margin Call
2011 ‧ Thriller/Drama ‧ 1 u 49 m

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margin_Call


----------



## adriesba

Sergei Eisenstein's* Alexander Nevsky

*









I know this is a propaganda film (and certainly not a subtle one at that!), but I do admire Eisenstein's cinematography which is really quite something. The film is overall slow-paced, inviting the viewer to spend time taking in each frame. The battle scene is incredible and quite believable for something filmed some 80 years ago. Of course, Prokofiev's score as per its reputation is brilliant. Even if this is a tainted piece, it still has great artistic merit and can easily be appreciated for that as well as its overall historic value.


----------



## erki

Golden Voices
2019 
Iisrael






Absolutely hilarious. Beautiful jewish(or soviet) humour, reminds me of Sergei Dovlatov.


----------



## Rogerx

Our member Art Music is right, it is a nice movie


----------



## WNvXXT

Transsiberian (2008) on Amazon Prime - 8/10

Rewatched Akira Kurosawa's Ran (1985) on Amazon Prime - still 10/10.


----------



## perempe

Svinalängorna (2010) ///// Wuthering Heights (1992)
I recommend both, Beyond is very personal.


----------



## Rogerx

The Music Lovers
1970 ‧ Drama/Muziek ‧ 2 u 4 m

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Music_Lovers


----------



## Dulova Harps On

They are releasing it on Blu Ray soon and seeing as i watched another Manoel de Oliveira film about a month ago and enjoyed it i thought i'd check this one out. It was not bad at all.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Some great recent horror films from Blumhouse. Wrong Turn (2021 version, never saw the original, but this rocks!) and Freaky. Upgrade was a great action/sci-fi flick.


----------



## Rogerx

Don't Be Afraid of the Dark (2010 film)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don't_Be_Afraid_of_the_Dark_(2010_film)


----------



## mikeh375

We watched 'Jellyfish' last night on the BBC iPlayer. A tough gritty portrayal of a young girl forced into caring for her younger siblings because of her mentally ill mother. Set in Margate, it's hard not to root for the girl who is seriously potty mouthed and as tough as they come. Bleak and sometimes bawdy no nonsense British realism that's not without some touches of humour, especially when she realises she has a talent for stand-up comedy.


----------



## bharbeke

Brazil (1985) - 3/5

I enjoyed a lot about the film. If it were not for some of the disturbing imagery and aftermath of violence, this would be an easy 4 stars. I liken the film to THX-1138 with more color, humor, and British sensibility. It also reminds me of Office Space and (of course) the book 1984. There is a lot of imagination and great filmmaking contained in Brazil.


----------



## Rogerx

Shadowlands
1993 ‧ Romantiek/Drama ‧ 2 u 12 m

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadowlands_(1993_film)

From Belgium T.V, good watch


----------



## Conrad2

An Elephant Sitting Still by Hu Bo


----------



## Rogerx

Il vangelo secondo Matteo (1964)



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Gospel_According_to_St._Matthew_(film)


----------



## erki

Lyckligare kan ingen vara
2018
Very nice mellow and collage-like collection of love stories. I like the flow of it and how the plot keeps moving about touching a group of people in "a small city" of Stockholm. If you are in the mood for something lovely, but not American cheesy - try this.


----------



## Rogerx

Cairo 6,7,8

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/678_(film)

Interesting watching


----------



## perempe

A Heart in Winter (Un coeur en hiver, 1992)
Recommended. Features some brilliant chamber music from Ravel.


----------



## WNvXXT

Amazon Prime:

Ash Is Purest White (2018) - 9/10

Sweet Country (2017) - 8/10


----------



## Rogerx

Monty Python's The Meaning of Life
1983 ‧ Komedie/Musical ‧ 1 u 56 m

NO disrespect towards anyone.


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Monty Python's The Meaning of Life
> 1983 ‧ Komedie/Musical ‧ 1 u 56 m
> 
> NO disrespect towards anyone.


well if you watched this one ya gotta watch "the Holy Grail"....."OH just a harmless little Bunny ehh"


----------



## Rogerx

ldiat said:


> well if you watched this one ya gotta watch "the Holy Grail"....."OH just a harmless little Bunny ehh"


:lol::angel:


----------



## perempe

A Royal Affair (2012)
Entertaining history movie with Mads Mikkelsen & Alicia Vikander.


----------



## Rogerx

A Fish Called Wanda
1988 ‧ Komedie/Crime ‧ 1 u 49 m

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Fish_Called_Wanda

:angel:


----------



## perempe

I'm Your Woman (2020)
Crime from a different perspective, very good movie.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Two French films last night:

Big,dumb,vulgar. Fun in parts, but ultimately a disappointment.









And a stunning film that i can only describe as haunting and dream-like. Really wonderful movie:


----------



## Rogerx

The Angels' Share
2012 ‧ Comedy-drama/
Drama ‧ 1 u 46 m

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Angels'_Share


----------



## WNvXXT

Science on the Edge: Fukushima: Robots in Hell (2016), Amazon Prime - 9/10

Another very well done documentary. Climbing stairs, opening doors, entering through piping - robots with cameras explore, measure radiation, clean / decontaminate, and dismantle. Fascinating.


----------



## Jacck

wrong thread -------------


----------



## erki

One Breath (Один вдох) Russia 2020
This was very interesting and also beautifully filmed movie based on the biography of world champion of freediving Natalia Molchanova.


----------



## Rogerx

Chef
2014 ‧ Drama/Komedie-drama ‧ 1 u 55 m

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chef_(2014_film)


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> Chef
> 2014 ‧ Drama/Komedie-drama ‧ 1 u 55 mrrse
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chef_(2014_film)


and of course i watched this flick!!!


----------



## ldiat

Savages. good movie but is bloody! be careful . 4.5 outa 6


----------



## Art Rock

The Truman show (on TV last night). I had of course heard a lot about it, but never actually watched it before. Fascinating movie.


----------



## perempe

Pure (Till det som är vackert, 2010)
Alicia Vikander's feature film debut.


----------



## Mark Dee

Art Rock said:


> The Truman show (on TV last night). I had of course heard a lot about it, but never actually watched it before. Fascinating movie.


'in case I don't see ya, good afternoon, good evening and good night!'


----------



## Rogerx

Bacalaureat/ Graduation
2016 ‧ Drama/Crime ‧ 2 u 8 m

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graduation_(2016_film)


----------



## Ned Low

Rogerx said:


> Bacalaureat/ Graduation
> 2016 ‧ Drama/Crime ‧ 2 u 8 m
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graduation_(2016_film)


I love this film and the director Cristian Mungiu is a true genius . I would recommend his other masterpieces :


----------



## perempe

The Haunting (1999)
Average despite the good cast. Probably saw it 20 yeas earlier as well.


----------



## WNvXXT

Amazon Prime documentaries:

Netflix vs. the World (2019) - 5/10

Buzz One Four (2017) - 9/10

The World According to Amazon (2019) - 8/10


----------



## Rogerx

Oliver Twist (2005 film)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliver_Twist_(2005_film)

From Belgium France


----------



## Rogerx

Grand Piano
2013 ‧ Thriller/Mystery ‧ 1 u 30 m

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Piano_(film)


----------



## Jacck

Shattered (1991)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102900/


----------



## Rogerx

Still stunning after all those years


----------



## erki

Man at the Window
[Человек у окна]
Russia, 2010
Watched on our local network, but can be found on youtube as well. Listed as comedy/melodrama, but feels more like philosophical drama to me.


----------



## perempe

Empties (Vratné lahve, 2007)
True words on the cover. Will watch Kolya (1996) as well.


----------



## Biwa

Alice, Sweet Alice (1976)


----------



## Rogerx

White House Down
2013 ‧ Actie/Thriller ‧ 2 u 17 m

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_House_Down


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> White House Down
> 2013 ‧ Actie/Thriller ‧ 2 u 17 m
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_House_Down


a very good movie!!


----------



## perempe

Kolya (1996)
Another czech movie starring Zdenek Sverák after Empties. It's about a cellist, won Oscar in 1997.


----------



## Biwa

Walk the Line (2005)


----------



## Rogerx

Todo sobre mi madre / All about my Mother

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_About_My_Mother

Genius director .


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Underrated and surprisingly moving in parts. Magnani and Quinn both put in great performances.


----------



## Joe B

Last night:










A good movie. Yoshio Harada is great in this.

I made the mistake of going into the DVD cabinet that has mainly 80's-90's action movies. I've been in it for a few weeks.


----------



## Biwa

Joe B said:


> Last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good movie. Yoshio Harada is great in this.
> 
> I made the mistake of going into the DVD cabinet that has mainly 80's-90's action movies. I've been in it for a few weeks.


I wonder if there is a copy of Highlander in that cabinet? LOL!!


----------



## perempe

The Vault (Way Down, 2021)
Heist movie with the most important goals of the 2010 World Cup.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Joe B

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Conrad2

Yesterday movie night theme was Japanese Noir.

Tokyo Drifter directed by Seijun Suzuki









Pale Flower directed by Masahiro Shinoda









I watch the movies on Criterion Channel. Both film are excellent in my view, and I highly recommended the films.


----------



## Rogerx

Dunkirk
2017 ‧ Oorlog/Actie ‧ 1 u 47 m

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunkirk_(2017_film)


----------



## Rogerx

Stevie
1978 ‧ Verfilming/Drama ‧ 1 u 42 m

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stevie_(1978_film)


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched last night:


----------



## cwarchc

Quite apt with things as they are


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Abhimaan (1973)
starring Amitabh Bachchan & Jaya Badhuri


----------



## erki

cwarchc said:


> View attachment 153780
> Quite apt with things as they are


This is one of the strangest/unusual SciFi movies. I like it.


----------



## Conrad2

Ordinary People Directed By Robert Redford









The Fire Within Directed By Louis Malle









Disclaimer: The films I watched deal with a sensitive topic, suicide.


----------



## Ingélou

La Reine Margot, last night - well, half an hour of it. Then the (gratuitous) sh*g**g and the (plot-justified) violence got on top of us - we didn't seem to be watching human beings with characters, but androids with an 'animal lust' app wired to their brains.

So we switched to Toy Story, which was much more believable in terms of character and plot. 

This review from the Guardian says it much more brilliantly than we ever could.
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2011/oct/20/la-reine-margot-reel-history

Sadly, we paid good money for La Reine Margot. The opening scene, of the wedding, was the only one of any dramatic interest. Still, I suppose it offsets all the lovely dvds we've picked up from charity shops for pennies.


----------



## Rogerx

Notting Hill
1999 ‧ Romantiek/Komedie ‧


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus

I got bored.


----------



## Mark Dee

Nice score by Robert Farnon...


----------



## Barbebleu

Page Eight - great spy story from director David Hare. First of a trilogy featuring Bill Nighy as the cool spy Johnny Worricker. Super film featuring the great and the good of British acting. Looking forward to watching the next one in the series, Turks & Caicos.


----------



## Biwa

Foreign Correspondent (1940)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Encounters Of The Spooky Kind (1980)
Crazy film but lot's of fun!


----------



## erki

The Current War

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2140507/

Watched last night with my family. We like Benedict Cumberbatch but in this film his performance was as mediocre as the film itself. You see some fabulous visual compositions of 19 century art deco but the drama doesn't engage you much in spite of underlaying ominous music throughout the film. Watch it if you can free but I wouldn't pay for it.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## perempe

Red (2008)
Great drama with Cox.


----------



## Rogerx

Marathon Man
1976 ‧ Thriller/tension


----------



## WNvXXT

Hun Pilots (2019), Amazon Prime - 9/10


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Inglorious Basterds 
(on region free german blu-ray)
(original german cinema cut => slightly longer than the version released in the rest of the world)


----------



## Rogerx

Queen of Hearts
2019 ‧ Drama/Thriller


----------



## WNvXXT

All on Amazon Prime:

In the Soup (1992) - stars Steve Buscemi, Seymour Cassel, Jennifer Beals, Will Patton, Stanley Tucci, Jim Jarmusch, Carol Kane, andSam Rockwell - 9/10

QF32 (2011) - documentary on the Qantas 32 Airbus A380b incident. Fascinating doc - 8/10

Hun Pilots (2019) - documentary on the F-100 Super Sabre, aka the _Hun_ - 9/10


----------



## Algonquin

Rogerx said:


> Woman in Black
> 
> Debut from Daniel Radcliffe after Harry Potter .
> 2 and half stars


The made for TV British version had no special effects and was terrifying 4 stars


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched earlier:









Typical Wong Kar Wai movie. Beautifully shot, scenes and sets look like portraits, and the story centers on the characters. Not your usual kung-fu movie.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched earlier - Kihachi Okamoto's "The Sword of Doom":


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

The Hateful Eight (2015)


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamlet_(1996_film)

Personally, the worst movie Zeffirelli made.


----------



## Ingélou

Rogerx said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamlet_(1996_film)
> 
> Personally, the worst movie Zeffirelli made.


I used this a lot when I was teaching because at that time Mel Gibson was very popular with my students, but I never liked it much. Gibson doesn't have the sensitivity that Hamlet needs (in my view).


----------



## cayoma

Land of the lost (2009)


----------



## Guest

Casablanca, Bogart, Bergman, Claude Rains, Peter Lorre.










I've seen this before, obviously, but I got a lot more out of it this time. The leads are good, but it is the supporting cast that makes the film. My favorite part is the beginning of the film (up to the flashback to Paris) where we see the workings of the cafe, with all of the exiles and refugees trying to survive and escape the advance of Fascism. Peter Lorre's scene (as Ugarte) with Bogart is amazing to watch, the modulation of his facial expression and gestures are a tour de force. Dooley Wilson's scene with Bogart, after Ilse's appearance and the cafe has closed for the night, is also brilliant.


----------



## Joe B

Last night:










Earlier:


----------



## Amadea

Midsommar. It is a "horror" movie (more like a thriller) inspired by the Rite of Spring. It's amazing.


----------



## Conrad2

Embrace of the Serpent directed by Ciro Guerra









Film was outside of the circle I usually watched, but it was a excellent movie in my view. If I'm not wrong, portray a more accurate perspective of indigenous people, than what I typically find (looking at you Stagecoach). Definitely recommend.


----------



## perempe

Force of Nature (2020)
Probably Gibson's worst movie.


----------



## Rogerx

While We're Young 2014 ‧ Drama/Mystery film ‧ 1 u 37 m
Very entertaining on a Monday evening


----------



## perempe

*








If.... (1968)*
Malcolm McDowell's film debut.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Wasn't expecting much from this but it was so much fun! Really loved it.


----------



## Rogerx

My Week with Marilyn

2011 ‧ Drama/History ‧


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Dulova Harps On

Enjoyed this one very much.


----------



## SanAntone

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Rogerx

Ladies in Lavender

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ladies_in_Lavender


----------



## Haydn70

Do repeat viewings count? If so, _La Grande Bellezza_...probably the 6th or 7th time I have watched it.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Namak Haram (1973)
starring Amitabh Bachchan, Rajesh Khanna & Rekha


----------



## SanAntone

Bang the Drum Slowly


----------



## Rogerx

Sleepers
1996 ‧ Crime/Drama ‧ 2 u 27 m

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleepers


----------



## WNvXXT

Amazon Prime:

The Doctor, the Tornado and the Kentucky Kid (2006) - MotoGP race at Laguna Seca. Valentino Rossi, Colin Edwards, (the late) Nicky Hayden.

People of a Feather (2011) - the life in the tundra part was good, the eco-global warming not so much.


----------



## Phil loves classical

For horror fans. This one's quite gory.






https://tubitv.com/movies/453673/splinter?start=true


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched earlier:


----------



## perempe

*The Courier (2020)
*Just an OK movie, not too exciting.


----------



## Rogerx

Detroit
2017 ‧ Drama/Crime ‧ 2 u 24 m

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detroit_(film)


----------



## Conrad2

Watched first 20 minutes of The Ruling Class directed by Peter Medak, and felt the movie wasn't for me despite it being considered as a "cult classic".

Currently watching Quadrophenia directed by Franc Roddam.









Will update post tommorow.

Update: I enjoy watching the film. Recommended. A bit sad.


----------



## perempe

*I Am Not a Serial Killer (2016)*
Two Christopher Lloyd movies, the plot is much more interesting in this one.









*Nobody (2021)*


----------



## Phil loves classical

perempe said:


> *I Am Not a Serial Killer (2016)*
> Two Christopher Lloyd movies, the plot is much more interesting in this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nobody (2021)*


I'll check these out. Kind of a Lloyd fan.

Couple of days ago I watched Ballistic: Ecks vs. Sever. Heard it was the lowest rated movie on Rottentomatoes at 0% with the most reviews correlating. Found myself fast forwarding a lot of parts.


----------



## Clloydster

The Man Who Would Be King - 1975
With a cast that includes Sean Connery, Michael Caine, you know this movie, directed by John Huston, is a great one. 

I mean, even the bit parts in the supporting cast include Christopher Plummer. Reminds me of the joke: the pope is being chauffered in a limo during a trip to the U.S. The driver suddenly becomes terribly ill, so the pope hops into the front seat and sets off to the hospital, speeding along the way. A cop notices the speeding limo and pursues. When the pope pulls over, the cop walks up, sees who is driving, turns around and returns to his squad car. When the dispatcher asks whether a ticket was issued, the cop says he just let them go, he didn't feel right issuing a ticket - after all, who on earth could have been in the car if the pope was his chauffeur?


----------



## Rogerx

Irma la Douce
1963 ‧ Comedy/Romance ‧ 2 u 27 m


----------



## WNvXXT

Jack Goes Boating (2010) - 8/10, Amazon Prime. Great on the overpass bridge swimming visualization scene. Stars and directed by PSH.


----------



## Joe B

*Last night:*










*Tonight:*


----------



## WNvXXT

Jack Goes Boating (2010) on Amazon Prime - 8/10.


----------



## Rogerx

Den skyldige/ The Guilty)

2018 ‧ Crime/Drama ‧ 1 u 28 m

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Guilty_(2018_film)

Nervous breaking , it is a foreign movie Danish with subtitles


----------



## Guest

True Romance.










This is a very violent movie. Christian Slater plays an Elvis-obsessed sap who falls in love with a call-girl, stumbles on a suitcase full of cocaine and plays his hand. An all-star ensemble cast with standout performances by Dennis Hopper, Gary Oldman, Christopher Walken, and others.


----------



## WNvXXT

Azorian: The Raising of the K-129 (2010), Amazon Prime - 9/10

In 1968 the Soviet [ Golf II-class diesel-electric ] ballistic missile submarine K-129 sank in the Central North Pacific. American intelligence located it within weeks of its demise. The CIA crafted a secret program to raise the submarine in 1974.


----------



## erki

Doubles vies
2018

Saturated with text but oddly enjoyable and engaging film.


----------



## Rogerx

Shine
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shine_(film)


----------



## Phil loves classical

perempe said:


> *I Am Not a Serial Killer (2016)*
> Two Christopher Lloyd movies, the plot is much more interesting in this one.


Watched I'm Not a Serial Killer. Has to be one of the weirder movies I've watched. Not sure what to make of it, but it was entertaining enough.


----------



## WNvXXT

Rewatched Arrival (2016) on Amazon Prime - still 9/10.

- - -

_Kangaroo.

What is that?

In 1770, Captain James Cook's ship ran aground off the coast of Australia and he led a party into the country and they met the Aboriginal people. One of the Sailors pointed at the animals that hop around and put their babies in their pouch, and he asked what they were and the Aboriginie said Kangaroo.

And the point is?

It wasn't later until they learned that kangaroo means I don't understand._


----------



## perempe

I agree, Phil.









*Brittany Runs a Marathon (2019)*
Not a bad movie, but way too american for me.









*Villmark (Dark Woods, 2003)*
From the early digital era (cinematography-wise), average. I watch movies like this because I swim open water a lot.


----------



## Rogerx

Tamara Drewe
2010 ‧ Komedie/Romantiek ‧ 1 u 51 m

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tamara_Drewe_(film)


----------



## 6Strings

I don't normally enjoy preposterous action movies, but the mind-bending sci-fi aspects were certainly intriguing, if wildly confusing!


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_People_vs._Fritz_Bauer


----------



## Clloydster

The Searchers
Starring John Wayne and Natalie Wood
Directed by John Ford


----------



## advokat

The Hunt.
Mozart's 23rd Piano Concerto plays an interesting and substantive role there.


----------



## Sloe

Rid i natt.

Swedish film from 1942 based on the novel by Vilhelm Moberg from 1942 about a peasant rebellion in the 17:th century.
The novel was written as a reaction against the German occupation of Norway and Denmark at the same time. But the film have qualities beside of that:


----------



## Rogerx

The Longest Day (film)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Longest_Day_(film)

On the day we remember the fallen in WW II by hands of the Nazi's
lots of movies on different channels .


----------



## Rogerx

War winter/ Dutch winter, a epos about the story during WWII


----------



## pianozach

Andrew Kenneth said:


> Namak Haram (1973)
> starring Amitabh Bachchan, Rajesh Khanna & Rekha
> 
> View attachment 154398


I read Hindi, but going by the poster it's about two guys, a girl, a truck, and a dead body in the road.


----------



## Itullian

The Shining
Remarkable


----------



## Biwa

Phantom (2013)

A decent navy action film similar to Hunt for the Red October.


----------



## Barbebleu

The New Mutants. Curious and quite absorbing.


----------



## perempe

*Riders of Justice (2020)*
Another great movie with Mikkelsen after Another Round.


----------



## Rogerx

Pajaros De Verano

aka

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birds_of_Passage_(film)


----------



## WNvXXT

perempe said:


> *Riders of Justice (2020)*
> Another great movie with Mikkelsen after Another Round.


^ just heard of this (Riders) and saw part of the trailer the other day. Opens here in the U.S. in a couple weeks. Never heard of Another Round - going to stream it on the library service Hoopla.


----------



## Barbebleu

Pan’s Labyrinth - Guillermo del Toro. Heartbreakingly excellent. It’s the second time I’ve seen it and it’s impact hasn’t lessened.


----------



## perempe

WNvXXT said:


> Never heard of Another Round - going to stream it on the library service Hoopla.


It won Oscars for 'Best International Feature' and 'Best Editing' two weeks ago.


----------



## senza sordino

A couple of nights ago I watched The Scapegoat, from 1959, starring Alec Guinness. It was on Turner Classic Movies. I thought I was sitting down to watch The Lady Killers, also with Alec Guinness. I had set my PVR correctly, and the PVR had my movie labeled as The Lady Killers, but TCM had put on the wrong movie.

I watched the movie anyway. And I am so glad I did because I thought it was fantastic. It is based on a novel by the same name by Daphne du Maurier. Alec Guinness traveling in France meets his doppelganger. The doppelganger tricks Alec Guinness and so they switch lives. And eventually, Alec Guinness plays along. The doppelganger's family doesn't realize the switch, but his mistress does. It's hard to hide your true self from someone you are so intimate with.

I don't know much about Daphne du Maurier other than she wrote Rebecca, which was turned into a movie by Alfred Hitchcock. This makes me want to read a novel by her.

I highly recommend this movie.


----------



## WNvXXT

Another Round (2020), streamed on the library Hoopla service. Great ending.


----------



## Rogerx

Death in Venice
1971 ‧ Drama ‧ 2 u 15 m


----------



## Barbebleu

I do like Visconti’s films. Must watch The Damned again. Wonderful film.


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## Red Terror

HENRI-GEORGES CLOUZOT
*Diabolique*

An Excellent thriller from Clouzot. Superior to the book on which it is based.

_Highly recommended_.


----------



## Flamme

''In the shapes of thiungs to come, so much poison come undone''...A solid dystopian vision of future...Coo l sountrack as well. 9/10


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched this Guy Ritchie movie tonight:


----------



## SanAntone

*the cider house rules*

great


----------



## Rogerx

Bonnie and Clyde
1967 ‧ Romance/ Crime ‧ 1 u 52 m


----------



## Sonata

Just finished watching Pitch Black with my husband


----------



## perempe

*Assault on Precinct 13 (1976)*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Bloodstone (1988)


----------



## Rogerx

On a French channel


----------



## Conrad2

Croupier directed by Mike Hodges.


----------



## perempe

*Nocturne (2020)*
*Without Remorse (2021)*
Watched Nocturne because it's about a young pianist. It was much more interesting,
the ending can be interpreted different ways. It was more of a drama then a horror movie.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Dil Bechara (2020)


----------



## Rogerx

Tonio.(Real story)

Son from a famous writher loses his somewhat eccentric son: Tonio
They( he and his wife) going to hall and back.
Very moving.


----------



## Flamme

8/10


----------



## WNvXXT

The Banishment (2007) directed by Andrey Zvyagintsev. 10/10










If you have a library card you can watch it using kanopy.

One of his (Andrey Z.) five films with the same cinematographer for all (Mikhail Krichman). After Mifek's comment I looked up his films and noticed that I hadn't seen this one.

To me it's like a modern day Tarkovsky film. Superb cinematography, great story, outstanding character development. The scene with the segue from the flashback to present day will take your breath away.

iirc I've only seen the last two on the big screen. I'll probably rewatch Elena next.

Three of his five are available to borrow using kanopy; the other two can be rented / streamed.

The Return (2003), kanopy
The Banishment (2007), kanopy
Elena (2011), kanopy
Leviathan (2014)
Loveless (2017)


----------



## SanAntone

*Hachi *- absolutely great.

View attachment 155324


----------



## 89Koechel

Well, I don't care if anyone thinks it's too OLD ... but it's "Zulu", from 1964 (on Beta tape!). It has Stanley Baker, and Michael Caine in one of his first (it not his first) roles. The battle scenes, with the disciplined Zulu (and British, of course) troops are some of the best of the age.


----------



## Rogerx

Tea with Mussolini

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tea_with_Mussolini


----------



## perempe

*Claire's Knee (Le genou de Claire, 1972)*
I'll probably watch other Rohmer movies as well.


----------



## Joe B

Re-watched tonight - Written and directed by David Mamet, this is a really good movie. Mamet called it a noir fighter movie merged with a martial arts film - in this case jiu-jitsu:


----------



## Bulldog

SanAntone said:


> *Hachi *- absolutely great.
> 
> View attachment 155324


I watched it again last week on Netflix. People could learn a lot about loyalty from dogs.


----------



## Rogerx

Barbebleu said:


> I do like Visconti's films. Must watch The Damned again. Wonderful film.


Remembering this words: so last night



The Damned (1969 film)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Damned_(1969_film)


----------



## Haydn70

Earlier this evening watched _Grand Piano_. One of the silliest, most idiotic movies I have ever seen.


----------



## Rogerx

Made in Italy

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9207700/

Good acting.


----------



## Flamme

Oldie goldie...They dont make them like this before...9/10


----------



## Rogerx

Call me by your name


----------



## perempe

*I Care a Lot (2020) ///// Army of the Dead (2021)
*I can recommend only the first one.


----------



## Guest

For the second time, Melancholia.










I've watched several other Lars von Trier films, which struck me as too bizarre for my taste, but this one is spot on. Plot development is glacial, character development is intense, the portrayal of depression is insightful. A remarkable film.


----------



## Rogerx

A Fish Called Wanda
1988 ‧ Comedy /Crime


----------



## Flamme

8/10


----------



## Rogerx

Storia Di Una Capinera / Sparrow

Italian drama film directed by Franco Zeffirelli

(1993 film)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sparrow_(1993_film)


----------



## Craveoon

I was forced to watch the final chapter of Insidious; it was really bad.


----------



## Art Rock

Mona Lisa smile (2003, USA, director Newell, cast: Julia Roberts et al)

On TV yesterday, tigether with my wife. It is an interesting subject (art history teacher struggling with conservative values in New England in the early 50s), especially because my wife is a professional artist, and I love art. It was an OK movie, if a bit superficial given the themes. And I was surprised to spot Tori Amos in a cameo as a singer during a wedding scene.


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> Pajaros De Verano
> 
> aka
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birds_of_Passage_(film)


How's the soundtrack to that?


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Yesterday I watched "Naukar Biwi Ka" (1983)









I was quite surprised this movie contained a short action scene that was totally copied from "Raiders of the Lost Ark".
(this scene starts at *1hr 2 min. 15s *in) see below =>


----------



## Haydn70

The Entertainer starring Laurence Olivier. His performance is superb, the movie is so-so.


----------



## perempe

*It Stains the Sands Red (2016)/The Loved Ones (2009)*
It Stains was better than Army of the Dead despite it's budget. Watch The Loved Ones as a black comedy.


----------



## Craveoon

Just watched Sergei Eisenstein's _Battleship Potemkin_. Brilliant, just brilliant!!!:clap:


----------



## Flamme

Ton of fun with these guys...9/10


----------



## perempe

Bud Spencer & Terence Hill movies have many fans in Hungary. Saw Odds and Evens a couple times, love the scene with the ice cream truck.


----------



## Rogerx

Manbiki kazoku/ Shoplifters

2018 ‧ Drama/Crime ‧ 2 u 1 m

Hilarious :angel:


----------



## Flamme

perempe said:


> Bud Spencer & Terence Hill movies have many fans in Hungary. Saw Odds and Evens a couple times, love the scene with the ice cream truck.


I know...Bud even has statue in budapest right? I didnt like them before...Thought they were less serious and didnt understand the humour and irony...Now I just feel nostalgy for thoise days where everything looked more real(istic)...The blue skies, the streets, the acting...


----------



## perempe

Yes, he has. I didn't know...


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Light Up the Sky
(Netflix documentary about Kpop band Blackpink)


----------



## 89Koechel

Craveoon - Very FINE to know, that you like an earlier masterpiece of Eisenstein ... "Battleship Potemkin". If you want to go FURTHER, try "Alexander Nevsky", a masterpiece of a another sort ... with a GREAT/musical score, by Sergei Prokofiev.


----------



## Flamme

perempe said:


> Yes, he has. I didn't know...


I acquird the whole ''batch'' of their movies.









8/10


----------



## Parley

First part is good but then the finale agonisingly slow! Guaranteed to put one off climbing Everest!


----------



## perempe

*Accumulator 1 (1994)*
Another Svěrák movie I can recommend. The Nabucco scene was filmed in the Prague State Opera.


----------



## Rogerx

1900
Part 1


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## WNvXXT

An Inspector Calls (2015) on Amazon Prime - 9/10. Stars David Thewlis.


----------



## perempe

*Land (2021)*
Loved the landscape.


----------



## Flamme

8/10


----------



## perempe

*Nomadland (2020) / / / Minari (2020)
*Both movies are very good, but I prefer Minari.


----------



## erki

The Killing Jar 2010
Interesting one of its kind.








[video]https://www.imdb.com/video/vi594543641?playlistId=tt1270296&ref_=tt_ov_vi[/video]


----------



## Rogerx

The Square

2017 ‧ Drama/ Comedy ‧ 2 u 32 m

Get's 5 stars from me


----------



## Flamme

9/10...:tiphat:


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Not bad so far still have another half to go it's three hours or so long.


----------



## perempe

Flamme said:


> View attachment 156094
> 
> 9/10...:tiphat:


This might be new to me, I thougth it's A Friend Is a Treasure (Chi trova un amico trova un tesoro) because of the cover.


----------



## Flamme

perempe said:


> This might be new to me, I thougth it's A Friend Is a Treasure (Chi trova un amico trova un tesoro) because of the cover.


LOL yeah...I watched this move once before but never the WHOLE...It seems it was edited from at least an half an hour of action, dont know why...Many of their movies have similar posters and many of their Miami SERIES look like they were made in the same take, the opening credits are the same... Btw the https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085327/ is my personal favorite


----------



## perempe

*Unforgiven (1992)*
substantially better than today's movies.


----------



## neofite

The Hands of Orlac

(likewise _substantially better than today's movies_)

https://archive.org/details/TheHandsOfOrlac1924/Orlacs.Hande.1924.Wiene.mp4


----------



## Rogerx

Todos lo saben/ Everybody Knows
12
2018 ‧ Thrillerr ‧ 2 u 13 m

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4964788/
4 stars


----------



## perempe

* Spiral: From the Book of Saw (2021)*
Disgusting piece of sh**. I swear I won't watch another saw movie.


----------



## Rogerx

https://ibb.co/9ny0RVq

A Passage to India
1984 ‧ Drama/Epos ‧ 2 u 44 m

Great movie.


----------



## Chilham

Saturday Night at the Movies with Mrs Chilham. She chooses the movie.


----------



## perempe

*Shadowlands (1993)*
Uplifting. Hopkins wasn't young that time either.


----------



## Flamme

9/10...


----------



## Josquin13

I watched a film (for free on Amazon Prime) called "The Choice", which is based on a book by Nicholas Sparf, who's had many books made into flicks (The Notebook, Dear John, etc.). There was more humor in this film than in the other Sparf based movies I've seen. & while the characters weren't entirely three dimensional (which is difficult to pull off in a 1 hr 51 minute film), I did feel a sense of verisimilitude, having lived in the South at one point of my life, during my teenaged years (the film is set in Wrightsville Beach, North Carolina). Where I knew guys like Travis, the main character. Travis' father is played by veteran British actor, Tom Wilkinson, who's always excellent, I've seen him on stage, too (with the RSC & at the Royal Court in London). But I found myself wondering why Wilkinson didn't attempt to learn a Southern accent for the role. Having not read the book, I can't say for sure that his character should have had a Southern accent. But most everyone else in the film did, or at least tried. The female love interest of Travis, Gabby, is played by an Australian actress who was new to me. She was good, but again, while she definitely sounded American and not Australian, I couldn't always place her accent in the South. & her character is supposed to be from Charleston, South Carolina. But those are quibbles. I enjoyed the film.

Like The Notebook, this one's a real tear jerker.


----------



## Flamme

Most modern movies are too depressing to watch...Thats why I like the ''old ones''.


----------



## perempe

Flamme said:


> Most modern movies are too depressing to watch...Thats why I like the ''old ones''.


Spiral is the perfect example.


----------



## Vronsky

Dazed and Confused (1993)
Directed by: Richard Linklater
Starring: Jason London, Matthew McConaughey, Wiley Wiggins


----------



## Rogerx

Deliverance
12
1972 ‧ Adventure/Thriller ‧ 1 u 50 m

In memory of Ned Beatty (83)


----------



## pianozach

We watched the first Captain America film, me for the 2nd time, and 1st time for my wife.

Enjoyable entertainment.


----------



## Chilham

Clooney isn't (yet, perhaps) a great director. Seemed like a lot of clips stitched together. Enjoyable despite that.


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## perempe

It's a classic movie & scene.

Rewatched Cowboys & Aliens: good idea end ending.


----------



## Flamme

perempe said:


> It's a classic movie & scene.
> 
> Rewatched *Cowboys & Aliens*: good idea end ending.


I was pretty sceptical to it before but its not so bad...








Not so great but yet...
8/10


----------



## Rogerx

Hannibal 
What a waste of time.


----------



## perempe

Les deux missionnaires (Porgi l'altra guancia, 1974) might be another one I haven't seen yet.


----------



## Flamme

Tbh it looks perfectly amauter-ish for the famous Dino De Laurentis.


----------



## pianozach

Craveoon said:


> Just watched Sergei Eisenstein's _Battleship Potemkin_. Brilliant, just brilliant!!!:clap:


Watched it a decade ago. Loved it.


----------



## pianozach

I attempted to watch a couple of films today, but turned them off less than half an hour into them.

Our cable box has an ON DEMAND feature, where TV shows and films can be watched at any time. Many are "for rental", but there's a fairly decent catalog of FREE films. Many of them are second and third rate films.

I found two of them today.

The first was *Action Point*, about a crappy 3rd rate Amusement Park. It starts off with a 20s or 30s actor made up to be an old man recounting to his granddaughter the good old days when he ran a terrible amusement park. Every once in a while they'd return to the present, and on one occasion he took off his socks revealing his nasty feet. That was all I could take. Turns out it stars Johnny Knoxville, of Jackass fame.

I tried again with one called *The Brothers Grimsby*. Turns out to be a Sacha Baron Cohen film. He plays the part of an incredibly stupid guy who has an incredibly astonishing super spy secret agent long lost brother. Dumb brother messes up spy brother's mission, and . . . it's a buddy movie. Off it goes too.


----------



## Chilham

Quiet little film with an unlikely plot but it got me hooked. My wife had recorded it as she'd noticed Irons and Courtney starred. Unfortunately, the recording cut out with 20-30 minutes left to run. We'll have to look out for it being on again.


----------



## Mark Dee

Totally un-'Louis Malle' and most reviews slated it, but I thought it was really quite jolly and I did chuckle a few times...


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ittefaq (2017)


----------



## perempe

*Fatherhood (2021)*
Recommended (despite the ads).


----------



## ando

*Richard III* (1983, Jane Howell)

It's a dark one, the humor of which is lost in almost all versions that I've seen. The chief boon of this one is the inclusion of all the female parts in full. Larry Olivier and Ian McKellan cut those parts considerably in their uber-masculine villainous take on the infamous killer king. Watched it on BritBox (which has the entire BBC Shakespeare series from the late 70s/early 80s streaming) but there's a version in 5 parts on Dailymotion. Recommended.


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> We watched the first Captain America film, me for the 2nd time, and 1st time for my wife.
> 
> Enjoyable entertainment.


Last Night we watched the Second Captain America film, _*Captain America: Winter Soldier*_.

Again, enjoyable entertainment.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Dabangg 2
starring Salman Khan & Sonakshi Sinha


----------



## perempe

ando said:


> View attachment 156662
> 
> *Richard III* (1983, Jane Howell)
> 
> It's a dark one, the humor of which is lost in almost all versions that I've seen. The chief boon of this one is the inclusion of all the female parts in full. Larry Olivier and Ian McKellan cut those parts considerably in their uber-masculine villainous take on the infamous killer king. Watched it on BritBox (which has the entire BBC Shakespeare series from the late 70s/early 80s streaming) but there's a version in 5 parts on Dailymotion. Recommended.


I'll watch the 1955 version with Laurence Olivier as it's available here with subtitles.


----------



## ando

perempe said:


> I'll watch the 1955 version with Laurence Olivier as it's available here with subtitles.


Just watched the Criterion DVD edition again after many years and must say his truncated treatment felt a bit like these Superhero movies of late - all flash, dash and visual hyperbole with very little substance (even the fawning-over-Olivier commentary left me cold). But to each his own. Be interested to hear what you think of it.


----------



## ando

*Ant-Man *(2015, Peyton Reid)

Picked up a library copy believing Paul Rudd and Evangeline Lilly to be Ben Affleck and Cate Blanchett on the cover. I was disappointed.


----------



## Flamme

8/10


----------



## perempe

Another Bud Spencer & Terence Hill movie I haven't seen yet. Blackie the Pirate (Il Corsaro nero) has less than 100 votes in a hungarian movie database. Chi trova un amico, trova un tesoro leads with 900+ votes.


----------



## perempe

ando said:


> Just watched the Criterion DVD edition again after many years and must say his truncated treatment felt a bit like these Superhero movies of late - all flash, dash and visual hyperbole with very little substance (even the fawning-over-Olivier commentary left me cold). But to each his own. Be interested to hear what you think of it.


Unfortunately I can't get the 1983 movie and my English skills aren't satisfying for it.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ittefaq (1969)


----------



## Rogerx

Still fascinating watching .


----------



## Rogerx

Jackie

2016 ‧ Drama/History ‧ 1 u 40 m


----------



## Conrad2




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Queen of Katwe


----------



## Itullian

No Time For Sergeants 1958
Hilarious


----------



## WNvXXT

The Tracker (2002). Ebert gave it 3 1/2 stars. David Gulpilil was the boy in Walkabout (1971)


----------



## perempe

Midnight Cowboy (1969) a movie with Voight & Hoffman, won Oscar for best picture
The Father (2020) great idea, Hopkins won Oscar two months ago
Safe House (2012) a Denzel Washington movie, just OK
Infinite (2021) a sort of Highlander rip-off, can't recommend it


----------



## WNvXXT

WNvXXT said:


> The Tracker (2002). Ebert gave it 3 1/2 stars. David Gulpilil was the boy in Walkabout (1971)


Continuing with David Gulpilil's films - Rabbit-Proof Fence (2002) hoopla library streaming service. Stars David Gulpilil, Kenneth Branagh, and Jason Clarke.

^ Rate both of these 10/10.


----------



## Vronsky

Blue Velvet (1986)
Directed by: David Lynch
Starring: Kyle MacLachlan, Isabella Rossellini, Dennis Hopper & Laura Dern


----------



## mikeh375

We streamed this the other night, as much a documentary as a film I felt given that real people and their lives were featured alongside actors. McDormand was totally convincing as always.


----------



## perempe

*Bushwick (2017)
*One-shot movie (like 1917) with Brittany Snow & Dave Bautista. Not bad at all.


----------



## Flamme

An instant, intense classic!9/10


----------



## SanAntone

*Million Dollar Baby*

View attachment 156981




> Million Dollar Baby is a 2004 American sports drama film directed, co-produced, and scored by Clint Eastwood from a screenplay written by Paul Haggis, based on short stories by F.X. Toole, the pen name of fight manager and cutman Jerry Boyd. It stars Eastwood, Hilary Swank, and Morgan Freeman. The film follows Margaret "Maggie" Fitzgerald (Swank), an underdog amateur boxer who is helped by an underappreciated boxing trainer (Eastwood) to achieve her dream of becoming a professional.
> 
> Million Dollar Baby was theatrically released on December 15, 2004, by Warner Bros. Pictures. It received critical acclaim and grossed $216.8 million. The film garnered seven nominations at the 77th Academy Awards and won four: Best Picture, Best Director, Best Actress (for Swank), and Best Supporting Actor (for Freeman).


I had forgotten just how good this movie is.


----------



## mikeh375

SanAntone said:


> *Million Dollar Baby*
> 
> View attachment 156981
> 
> 
> I had forgotten just how good this movie is.


Agreed,Swank is great in that film


----------



## Mark Dee

One of the best Vietnam films ... and vastly underrated ...


----------



## perempe

The Ice Road (2021)
Action/adventure with Neeson. Great idea, but clichéd.
Would like to see a similar movie without gunshots.


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## Vronsky

Spirited Away (2001)
Directed by: Hayao Miyazaki

Great film. 10/10


----------



## Phil loves classical

Flamme said:


> 9/10


Rewatching this sucker now. A true classic! Hated it the first time I watched it, but it grew on me over time.


----------



## Flamme

It scared the living daylight out of me and many things I didnt understand before...Its a very mature movie for that budget and genre...I needed that laugh...
Like the first one...








10/10


----------



## Phil loves classical

^ Haven't watched the remake yet. But supposedly Raimi and Campbell were producers, and Campbell was in it, which should make it worthwhile.


----------



## pianozach

*The Last Man on Earth
*1964
Vincent Price

Based on the novel I Am Legend, it was subsequently remade as Omega Man with Charlton Heston in 1971, and I Am Legend starring Will Smith in 2007.

The BAD: 
This one was a low budget B&W film and suffers from some awful dialog dubbing here and there, 
Some poor editing that makes it difficult to follow

The GOOD:
Vincent Price delivers some decent acting in spite of being somewhat miscast.
Some great editing choices that bounce between "now" and "three years ago".









The house displayed prominently in the film's poster does not appear in the film. Ever.


----------



## WNvXXT

Vronsky said:


> Spirited Away (2001)
> Directed by: Hayao Miyazaki
> 
> Great film. 10/10


----------



## Biwa

Midsommar. (2019)


----------



## ando

*Brick* (2005, Rian Johnson)


Johnson's ode to classic noir and the the high school drama. Nice debut and the cast is committed but the talent can't quite put it over convincingly and the violence is heightened to almost ridiculous levels. For grown up kids, evidently.


----------



## Biwa

The Wicker Man (1973)


----------



## Chilham




----------



## WNvXXT

Last two (Amazon Prime):

Valley of the Gods (2019), John Malkovich, Josh Hartnett - 8/10

The Package (1989) - 7/10, Gene Hackman, Joanna Cassidy (snake lady Blade Runner replicant), Tommy Lee Jones, John Heard


----------



## Flamme

Phil loves classical said:


> ^ Haven't watched the remake yet. But supposedly Raimi and Campbell were producers, and Campbell was in it, which should make it worthwhile.


They made the ''serious'' horror movie out of it...Lots of blood, guts and gore...
And the crown of everything...









I hated this part before...10/10


----------



## Joe B

Watched the last 4 days:


----------



## ando

*Joan Didion: The Center Will Not Hold* (2017, Griffin Dunne)

I think the best introduction to the writing of Joan Didion is simply to pick up one of her books. This film is an interesting accompaniment but doesn't really give you the kick of reading her stuff in a sitting.


----------



## Vronsky

Fantastic Planet (1973)
Directed by: René Laloux


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ghost World


----------



## Biwa

Wild Orchid (1989)


----------



## Vronsky

Meeting Gorbachev (2018)
Directed by: Werner Herzog


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy


----------



## WNvXXT

Vronsky said:


> Meeting Gorbachev (2018)
> Directed by: Werner Herzog


A Werner Herzog doc I haven't seen. Thanks. Streaming on kanopy - library service.


----------



## Biwa

Adopt a Highway (2019)


----------



## Phil loves classical

This has to be the most demented horror film I've ever seen. But is actually pretty well-made.


----------



## Chilham

The Bourne Supremacy

"What if I can't find her?"

"It's easy. She's standing right next to you!"

Pure gold.


----------



## ando

Biwa said:


> View attachment 157408
> 
> 
> Adopt a Highway (2019)


I generally like anything Hawke's in - give it a go later. Thanks.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Mijn vader is een saucisse (My dad is a sausage)


----------



## Biwa

ando said:


> I generally like anything Hawke's in - give it a go later. Thanks.


It's a touching, little film. Hawke gives a fine, understated performance.


----------



## Rogerx

De belofte van Piza/ The promise from piza 
Dutch movie after a very successful book.
This is ###########:devil:


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## ando

*He Ran All The Way* (1951, John Berry)

Garfield's final flick with great performances from Shelly Winters and Wallace Ford. Garfield plays a tense, emotionally unhinged but street-wise hustler who gets involved in a bungled robbery/murder and takes shelter with a family, holding them hostage as cover. Good one. Criterion Channel.


----------



## Chilham

A rather unusual double-bill:


----------



## Biwa

The Shipping News (2001)


----------



## Art Rock

A beautiful mind (Ron Howard, 2001), starring Russell Crowe and Jennifer Conelly, on TV last night. I'd never seen it before. Very impressive.


----------



## Biwa

Fly Away Home (1996)


----------



## Biwa

Suspiria (2018)


----------



## Rogerx

On television this week, we watched it last night


----------



## Mark Dee

Candle in the Dark (1998) - William Carey was born about 15 miles from where I live.


----------



## Biwa

Blue Velvet (1986)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

The Wandering Earth (2019)
(chinese SF on netflix)


----------



## Rogerx

Gold

Dutch movie about a father and son complicated relationship . The boy is gymnast and father is disabled coach.

Psychology cat and mouse game.


----------



## Biwa

Peony Lantern (1968)

An atmospheric Japanese horror movie with plenty of spooky ghost scenes is perfect at this time of year during the Obon season in Japan.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Chicken Little


----------



## JohnP

The last movie I watched, I've watched many times. The Leopard is one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## mikeh375

Streamed Carey Mulligan in this dark-ish oddball last night. The film was suitably entertaining, keeping us guessing. The ending was not expected but worked out well. There's been a spate of ***-kicking girl movies of late and this is a decent addition.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Jewel Thief (1967)


----------



## Flamme

Brutal 9/10


----------



## Rogerx

Brideshead Revisited
2008 ‧ Romance /Drama ‧ 2 u 14 m


----------



## Rogerx

Remain in Light/La Pazza Gioia

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4621872/?ref_=fn_tt_tt_1


----------



## pianozach

I was so knocked out watching Chaplin's *The Kid* on Friday night (after accompanying *Barney Oldfield's Race For A Life*, I dialed up *The Gold Rush* on Youtube and watched the 1942 1h17m version (the original was 1:32).

This one has a lovely piano score (not the one Chaplin commissioned in 1942).






Somewhere's near the halfway mark there was a lovely little familiar tune played . . . then it hit me: *A Wandering Minstrel I* from *The Mikado*. After that, the Heroine's motif came up, and I recognized it as being *Fascination*. I stopped the film to look it up, because I knew it wasn't from the era . . . and I'm wrong. 1905. I had no idea that song was that ancient.


----------



## Phil loves classical

I think my go-to genre is the Western to pass the time. Nice scenery and that bit of escapism. This one is a kind of weird one with a not-so-bad but still bad villain (bad enough that he had a father and son killed).


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## Merl

Watched this slightly off-the-wall 'horror' with a twist, the other night, on Netflix. 'His House' is enjoyable, atmospheric and very well acted.









The night before I gave this one a go (below) also via Netflix. 'Platform' is a fairly bloody and gruesome dystopian thriller that's mainly a social commentary but it made for interesting viewing mainly for its clever premise.


----------



## starthrower

I watched Moonstruck the other day. It's free on YouTube. A popular flick back in the 80s which I never saw. One of the quintessential New York Italian movies which provided some good laughs and memories of spending time in the Benson Hurst section of Brooklyn when I was a kid. Cher notwithstanding, this one's full of wonderful veteran Italian character actors and an impressive 23 year old Nicolas Cage. Real last name, Coppola.


----------



## Rogerx

Scent of a Woman

Stunning.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Duck Soup. Other than the mirror scene, I found very few of their jokes or gags funny.


----------



## Rogerx

La Haine

Made in black and white in the outside of Paris.


----------



## Rogerx

Field Of Dreams


----------



## Rogerx

Brokeback Mountain

2005 ‧ Romance /Drama ‧ 2 u 14 m


----------



## Sloe

Ingenjör Andrées luftfärd from 1982:










A film about Salomon August Andrées attempt to reach the North Pole with a baloon in 1897 directed by Jan Troell and with Max von Sydow in the leading role. They had to go down after a few days and had to walk on the ice for months until all three men in the expedition died. Their bodies were found first over 30 years later. Lots of desperate walking through ice and snow in the film.


----------



## Biwa

Odd Man Out (1947)


----------



## Sloe

The Irishman:










Martin Scorseeses latest film about a hitman for the mafia played by Robert de Niro. CGI was used to make the actors look younger because the leading roles are played by men that are almost 80 and are supposed to be younger through most of the film. But good film anyway.


----------



## Rogerx

Happy End

2017 ‧ Drama ‧ 1 u 50 m


----------



## Bulldog

Sloe said:


> The Irishman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Scorseeses latest film about a hitman for the mafia played by Robert de Niro. CGI was used to make the actors look younger because the leading roles are played by men that are almost 80 and are supposed to be younger through most of the film. But good film anyway.


I found the film hard to take. They looked like old men trying to look decades younger; it was the wrong way to go. Overall, poor casting.


----------



## Flamme

Heart-breaking...Caused a torrent of emotions and tears, reminding me of the past, 80s, mum's hard life...10/10


----------



## pianozach

Sloe said:


> The Irishman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Scorseeses latest film about a hitman for the mafia played by Robert de Niro. CGI was used to make the actors look younger because the leading roles are played by men that are almost 80 and are supposed to be younger through most of the film. But good film anyway.


This reminds of another film where the actor was far too old to pull off the role believably. ROBERT DUVALL wrote the script for THE APOSTLE in the 1980s but could not a studio that would greenlight it. Eventually he financed it himself, directing, producing, and starring in it.

The problem is how long it took him to finally be able to do that. The film was finally released late in 1997.


----------



## JohnP

Still a great performance, though. If I can buy Cary Grant romancing Grace Kelly (who couldn't or didn't romance her?), I can buy this even more easily.


----------



## Sloe

Bulldog said:


> I found the film hard to take. They looked like old men trying to look decades younger; it was the wrong way to go. Overall, poor casting.


They were old men trying to look decades younger but after a while I got used to it. Frank Sheeran (Robert de Niro) is seen as a tired old man waiting to die later in the film, Al Pacino is at least funny as Jimmy Hoffa and Joe Pesci could probably had been 75 through the whole film.

Ringu:










Japanese horror film from 1998 that I have seen several times before. Nanako Matsushima who played the lead role in the film played Patrick Swaysez role in the Japanese remake of Ghost they switched the genders.


----------



## JohnP

Blood Simple.

The Coen brothers' first film with pre-echoes of things to come. Not their best work but an effective neo-noir with the ever creepy M. Emmet Walsh.


----------



## Rogerx

The Romantic Englishwoman

From a movie channel yesterday evening. Delightful film


----------



## Guest

This film is really funny and my two grandchildren (11 and 9 - and absolutely fast, excellent readers) enjoyed it with us a couple of weeks ago. "*Le Petit Nicolas*"

Highly recommended:


----------



## Rogerx

Sunset Boulevard

1950 ‧ Noir/Drama ‧ 1 u 55 m


----------



## Ingélou

Victoria and Abdul (2017) - some wonderful scenery (the Scottish Highlands) and the clothes and colours were nice to look at. The comedy was simplistic and patronising, though, the plot very slow-moving, the dialogue full of anachronisms, and the characters (apart from Victoria) underdeveloped and tending to caricature. 

What a bore!


----------



## Forster

Bulldog said:


> I found the film hard to take. They looked like old men trying to look decades younger; it was the wrong way to go. Overall, poor casting.


It took a little while to adjust to the 'younging' effect, but I found this to be a very watchable and, in the end, affecting movie. It seemed to me that Scorsese was sometimes sending up his own movies, a praiseworthy step to take.



JohnP said:


> Blood Simple.
> 
> The Coen brothers' first film with pre-echoes of things to come. Not their best work but an effective neo-noir with the ever creepy M. Emmet Walsh.


Yes, Gabriel Byrne is excellent, some of the moments of violence (Jon Polito/spade) quite shocking, and spots of humour among the splashes of blood.



Ingélou said:


> Victoria and Abdul (2017) - some wonderful scenery (the Scottish Highlands) and the clothes and colours were nice to look at. The comedy was simplistic and patronising, though, the plot very slow-moving, the dialogue full of anachronisms, and the characters (apart from Victoria) underdeveloped and tending to caricature.
> 
> What a bore!


I suppose it's a kind of agreement if I say that I remember almost nothing about this film.


----------



## Flamme

Although it starts like a typical piece of army prop it ends like head scratcher, that really make you ponder over topics like bravery, martyrdom etc...I dont like the ''modern movies'' but this one gets a pure 10 out of 10 for me!


----------



## Jay

Movie adaptation of Jules Feiffer's stage play, a dark comedy about crime in NYC in the early 70s, starring Elliott Gould, Donald Sutherland, and Alan Arkin. Each of the main players has a monologue, all screamingly funny, with the exception of Gould's, which accurately captures the paranoia of Nixon's AmeriKa.


----------



## Flamme

So powerful...You can almost feel the enormous heat and dust coming out of screen...10/10


----------



## Art Rock

Nocturnal Animals (Tom Ford, 2016) with Amy Adams and Jake Gyllenhaal (on TV).

A fascinating movie, totally different from anything else I've seen.


----------



## Barbebleu

The Operative - Diane Kruger and Martin Freeman. Reasonable enough spy film with a very ambiguous ending. Two hours of my life I won’t get back.


----------



## progmatist

I re-watched Blade Runner when it recently aired on TCM. The last time was around the time it came out. Interesting to see a vision of the year 2015 and the way it actually turned out. Some of the tech in the movie was quite primitive compared to reality, while other tech like flying cars, and the human "replicants" at the core of the story line remain a pipe dream.


----------



## Sloe

Our Little Sister a Japanese film about three sisters that invite their half sister to live with them after their father have died:


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^ Did you enjoy it?


----------



## Flamme

Just 'mazin...10/10


----------



## Sloe

Ingélou said:


> ^^^^ Did you enjoy it?


If it was to me yes I did a really nice film. Japanese films have a very special tone regardless of genre.


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## Conrad2

Wow. One of the best films I have seen. Highly recommended.


----------



## Flamme

A weird a$% movie lol 9/10


----------



## Conrad2

Ambivalent feelings after watching this film.


----------



## Jay

Satirical takedown of English public school and class systems. Malcolm McDowell in his prime.


----------



## perempe

*Bat*21 (1988)* with Gene Hackman and Danny Glover
Just okay.

*A Short Film About Love (Krótki film o milosci, 1988)*
I can recommend Krzysztof Kieslowski's movie.


----------



## atsizat

Sleepaway Camp 3 (1989)


----------



## Biwa

The Challenge (1982)


----------



## perempe

*Happy End* with Isabelle Huppert - recommended by Rogerx 2 weeks ago. I will check other Haneke movies as well.

edit:








*Hidden (Caché, 2005)* with Juliette Binoche, another Haneke movie


----------



## Taplow

Jay said:


> Satirical takedown of English public school and class systems. Malcolm McDowell in his prime.


My absolute favourite movie of all time, hands down!


----------



## D Smith

American Hustle (2013) David O. Russell
The acting and improvisation is fabulous. Funny too.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

One from the Heart (1982)


----------



## Joe B

Biwa said:


> View attachment 158763
> 
> 
> The Challenge (1982)


I watched this last week.


----------



## Conrad2

A funny movie about a tutor disrupting the dynamic of a "normal family". Recommend.


----------



## elgar's ghost

_Witness for the Prosecution_ (1957), after the courtroom drama by Agatha Christie. Charles Laughton, Tyrone Power, Marlene Dietrich, Elsa Lanchester - some cast...


----------



## Pat Fairlea

elgars ghost said:


> _Witness for the Prosecution_ (1957), after the courtroom drama by Agatha Christie. Charles Laughton, Tyrone Power, Marlene Dietrich, Elsa Lanchester - some cast...


Came onto this thread for precisely the same reason. What a superbly told story, and Laughton was simply brilliant.


----------



## perempe

Amour (2012)


----------



## 1846

Two days ago I re-watched the Netflix series Young Royals.


----------



## perempe

Two movies with Vikander.


----------



## D Smith

Full Metal Jacket. Kubrick, 1987. Brutal and visually stunning.


----------



## perempe

The White Ribbon (Das weiße Band, 2009), another one from Haneke


----------



## Flamme

A re-watch, great 9/10


----------



## Jay

One of Fassbinder's best; still holds up.


----------



## erki

7BOOZERS СЕМЬ ПЬЯНИЦ





Excellent!


----------



## Flamme

Dont like ''modern horrors'' much but this one is a catch...9/10


----------



## Tempesta

aired last night for the first time to kick off my holiday weekend.


----------



## Conrad2

_Sun in the Last Days of the Shogunate_ directed by Yuzo Kawashima.

A satire film taking place in the Bakumatsu period, where a grifter work in the pleasure quarter to pay off his debts and wittily get out of sticky situations he find/involve himself in. It's a extremely funny film, even if you are not familiar with the social, historical context behind this film. Was worth the effort of finding this film, as it have me splits my side. Highly recommended.


----------



## Sloe

kjfkjfkjgy ta bort


----------



## Art Rock

Hannibal (2001, Scott, with Anthony Hopkins and Julianne Moore) on TV yesterday. The Silence of the Lambs is a tough act to follow, and this movie is definitely not in that league, in spite of good acting.


----------



## Ingélou

The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance (1962) - despite the poster, it was shot in black and white, the common explanation being that it made it slightly easier to believe that John Wayne and James Stewart were young men in their twenties, as the story demanded, rather than men in their fifties, as the actors were. You couldn't forget it, though.

It was enjoyable, despite some large plot glitches - e.g. Senator Ransom Stoddard said he and his wife had come for the funeral of an old friend Tom Donophon, but all he actually did was lift the lid of the coffin and get the undertaker to replace Tom's stolen boots. The rest of his time was spent telling his life story to some reporters - and then the Stoddards caught the train home.

And these: https://www.moviemistakes.com/film5498

But there were some interesting political and historical issues, and Lee Marvin was brilliant as the laughing sadistic Liberty Valance.


----------



## progmatist

Art Rock said:


> Hannibal (2001, Scott, with Anthony Hopkins and Julianne Moore) on TV yesterday. The Silence of the Lambs is a tough act to follow, and this movie is definitely not in that league, in spite of good acting.


The fact Jodie Foster declined to participate in Hannibal speaks volumes.


----------



## Tempesta

Monicelli's prescient, beautifully made _
I Compagni_


----------



## perempe

Miracle Mile (1988) with Anthony Edwards
it's a mix of genres.


----------



## Tempesta

One of my all-time faves


----------



## Tempesta

JUST A GIGOLO (1978). "Everybody who was involved in that film - when they meet each other now, they look away. Yes, it was one of those." - David Bowie


----------



## D Smith

The Last Days of Disco, Whit Stillman 1998. A funny, witty film about some very unlikeable people.


----------



## Flamme

A great re-watch 9/10


----------



## Conrad2

A thrilling film about surveillance and paranoia! The ending was especially haunting. Briefly feature a young Harrison Ford. Highly recommended!


----------



## JohnP

Serenity. Whedon; Fillion, Torres, Ejiofor.


----------



## Tempesta

Wood, Beatty, Kazan '61

... following ...







last night, sadly Natalie's final (unfinished) film role.


----------



## Rogerx

Remember Me
2010 ‧ Romance/Drama ‧ 1 u 53 m

In the midst of 9/11


----------



## Jay




----------



## Tempesta

... still dazzles the senses


----------



## Tempesta

Craving more Bernstein ...


----------



## D Smith

Throne of Blood aka Spider's Web Castle. 1957. Kurosawa's take on Macbeth. Very stylized and intense.


----------



## Tempesta

film noir, _Force of Evil_ (1948) presents a world thoroughly steeped in corruption ...


----------



## Biwa

Caravaggio (1986)


----------



## Rogerx

Biwa said:


> View attachment 159237
> 
> 
> Caravaggio (1986)


Someone borrowed mine, never seen it back . lesson learnt .


----------



## Tempesta

_Tell Them Willie Boy Is Here_(1969)







Written and directed by formerly blacklisted Abraham Polonsky

& funky percussive score by Dave Grusin


----------



## Jay




----------



## erki

In the Mood for Love (Hong Kong, China 2000)
Great film by Wong Kar Wai. Cinematographically and rhythmically interesting.
Beautiful music by Shigeru Umebayashi(Yumeji's theme, Efude) and Michael Galasso(Gun, Blue) and more.


----------



## Ingélou

North by North West. It's the second time we watched it, and we found it even more brilliant than the first time.


----------



## Flamme

Pretty confusing but cool 9/10


----------



## Biwa

Rogerx said:


> Someone borrowed mine, never seen it back . lesson learnt .


Caravaggio always seems to be in trouble. LOL!!! :lol: Well… Live and learn, as they say. I think most of us have had similar problems. I liked the movie. Its simplicity was refreshing. I also liked the way director Derek Jarman tried to show the paintings being created. And it was fun to see the familiar faces of the cast, Nigel Terry (Excalibur), Nigel Davenport (Chariots of Fire), Michael Gough (Out of Africa), Robbie Coltrane (Harry Potter), and the 2 baby-face newbies Sean Bean & Tilda Swinton.


----------



## MAS

I haven't watched it yet, but at 14:10 today, I will be at the nearby Cinemark theater for *Shang-Chi* for my first foray into a movie theater since 2019, and the 2020 shelter-in-place.


----------



## Tempesta

François Truffaut's _Shoot the Piano Player_ a.k.a. "Tirez sur le pianiste" (1960)


----------



## Art Rock

The Devil Wears Prada (2006, directed by David Frankel, starring Meryl Streep and Anne Hathaway), on TV last night. Very enjoyable, not least because of the performance of Meryl Streep. And the poster is one of my all-time favourites in the genre of movie posters.


----------



## mikeh375

Streamed this last night. There's as big a body count as in Liam Neeson's 'Taken' but with an added sense of humour. It's a fun popcorn movie with a transparent and completely predictable plot where all the bad guys end their days with brutal and improbable deaths.


----------



## Flamme

10/10


----------



## starthrower

Strawberry Blonde, with James Cagney and the beautiful Olivia de Havilland. Released in 1941.


----------



## Tempesta

Abel Ferrara's1981 revenge thriller classic _Ms. 45_


----------



## Conrad2

_Center Stage_ directed by Stanley Kwan.










A biopic non-linear film about Ruan Lingyu, a silent movie actress who is widely regarded as an icon of Chinese cinema. A very tragic life. I enjoyed how the director incorporate a certain documentary style to the film by incorporating footage from the films the real actor star in and reconstruct scenes that has been lost to history. Recommended.

P.S. Tried to watch extended version (Amazon and Vudu has it - 154 minutes). There is a version in English subtitles (126 minutes) but it's the edited version which have cut some scenes that I found critical to the film's experience.


----------



## Jay

Paranoia as Amerikan as apple pie.


----------



## D Smith

Cat On a Hot Tin Roof (1958). Directed by Richard Brooks. Even though the script was bowlderized from the stage version, still a tour de force acting experience with Paul Newman, Burl Ives and Elizabeth Taylor.


----------



## Biwa

Chocolat (2000)


----------



## Tempesta

Sean on LOA from Bond (1966)


----------



## Flamme

A great re-watch. Its a pity there are no more movies like ths10/10


----------



## Jay

Gould in his wise-*** prime. Sterling Hayden appropriately nuts. One of Altman's lesser-known films, but still very "Altman."


----------



## Malx

Silence of The Lambs yesterday evening on TV - I hadn't watched it since I saw it at the cinema when it came out.


----------



## Malx

Flamme said:


> A great re-watch. Its a pity there are no more movies like ths10/10


Does anyone else see a resemblance between Laurence Fishburne and this ex Manchester Utd/ West Ham player?










Patrice Evra.


----------



## Tempesta

A Femanist's Worst Nightmare,
though Thelma Ritter steals every scene as usual.


----------



## Varick

I'm a big Eastwood fan. The last movie he was in/made that I saw was good was Mule,
but the last GREAT movie he was in/made was Gran Torino.

Cry Macho was very disappointing. He has finally become too old to play this kind character. It just didn't work. Also, the bad characters in it were like a Disney version of bad people: not very threatening and rather harmless, even inept.

It's time for the great Clint Eastwood to hang up his "salty/tough" character portrayal. He is at the age where all he can really play is an old, slow moving grandfather/old man. The story was OK and everything seemed superficial. Slow direction, slow plot, and no chemistry among the characters.

You had a great run Clint, but there comes a time to hang up one's spurs.

V


----------



## Flamme

Nicely done 9/10


----------



## D Smith

The Informer (1935). John Ford. A true masterpiece.


----------



## Tempesta

François Truffaut's first sequel to his debut _The 400 Blows_,


----------



## Flamme

Malx said:


> Does anyone else see a resemblence between Bill Paxton and this ex Manchester Utd/ West Ham player?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrice Evra.


Umm not so much...








8/10


----------



## perempe

*Loveless (Нелюбовь, 2017)*


----------



## Malx

Flamme said:


> Umm not so much...
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> And you'd be 100% correct I should had mentioned resemblence to 'Laurence Fishburne' thats what I get for assuming the name of the actor was above his image doh!


----------



## Tempesta

Make mine Classic!


----------



## Flamme

8/10


----------



## perempe

*Phoenix* (recommended)


----------



## Tempesta

my Friday Night Fright feature


----------



## Forster

_The Green Knight _in cinemas and on Amazon Prime.

4/5 stars.

Gorgeous, engrossing, puzzling. You'll need your brain switched on (and maybe the subtitles). Dev Patel is very good.


----------



## Biwa

Come Back to the 5 & Dime Jimmy Dean, Jimmy Dean (1982)


----------



## Tempesta

Stanley Donen's 1966 visual extravaganza _Arabesque_ - heavier on style than absorbing plot point specifics with many adventurous camera angles and inventive shots. Sophia Loren is her usual sexy, hypnotic self and Peck is strong as the academic egghead with some street sense - as they both navigate to safety ...









accompanied by Henry Mancini's stylish jazzy score.


----------



## Forster

_All Quiet On The Western Front_ (1930)

A technical marvel for the time, and highly regarded by critics, but some of it is very naive and the acting variable. Two hours of simplistic anti-war rhetoric.

See my evolving review here:

https://www.alexandersblog.net/1930-1939


----------



## Art Rock

The Sixth Sense (1999, M. Night Shyamalan), starring Bruce Willis and Haley Joel Osment, on TV yesterday. A re-watch after 20 years. Of course, knowing how it ends affects how you watch the movie, but I thoroughly enjoyed it. Again.


----------



## Flamme

A truly disturbing movie...9/10


----------



## Ingélou

The Big Country (1958) - Gregory Peck, Charlton Heston, Carroll Baker, Jean Simmons, Burl Ives










Very satisfying - so thoughtful, compared with some other westerns, with all sorts of themes explored - honour, machismo, parenting, the nature of love, contrasting cultures of eastern and western America.

I love the irony that the Burl Ives character, old Hannassy, described by the more genteel Major Terrill as living like an animal, is the most gentlemanly of all, killing his own son, Buck, when he tries to murder McKay after a duel in which Buck Hannassy has proved himself a coward.

And the poignancy of Buck's death with just one word: 'Pa!'

Oh, and the scenery, of course was very big and very magnificent.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

This link is quite interesting:
https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Trivia/TheBigCountry


----------



## FrankE

Dawn of the Dead (1978) I'm not a fan of zombie films but it was quite cheesy and funny.

Before that I watched _The Fisher King_. Quite odd. It was mentioned in a book about the operas of Wagner.


----------



## Jay




----------



## D Smith

Hollywoodland 2006. Alan Coulter. The actors, fine as they are, never rise above the the muddled script and direction which leaves you with little insight into them or the mystery. The best thing about the film is the art direction which recreated 1950's LA. Ben Affleck and Diane Lane are worth seeing.


----------



## Tempesta

Terrence Malick's powerful testament to faith ..._A Hidden Life_








stunning, excruciating, poetic, transcendent


----------



## FrankE

Someone mentioned Vertigo. I watched some of it this evening after watching a bit of Downfall.

I sensed a bit of a _Tristan und Isolde_ influence in the soundtrack.

I didn't much see the point in watching Downfall. Hardly thrilling could-go-one-way-could-go-the-other stuff and it was in foreign so I couldn't bimble off and do other things with it on in the background.


----------



## Forster

FrankE said:


> Someone mentioned Vertigo. I watched some of it this evening after watching a bit of Downfall.
> 
> I sensed a bit of a _Tristan und Isolde_ influence in the soundtrack.
> 
> I didn't much see the point in watching Downfall. Hardly thrilling could-go-one-way-could-go-the-other stuff and it was in foreign so I couldn't bimble off and do other things with it on in the background.


"Bimble" - only the second person I've come across to use that word 

It took me years to get to the end of _Vertigo_. I've fallen asleep through that film more than any other I can think of. It was worth it in the end. _Downfall_, on the other hand, was gripping from start to finish.


----------



## Flamme

Aussies and zombies. What could go wrong...9/10


----------



## perempe

Flamme:
Day of the Dead: Bloodline
The Rezort
Both were okay, but in a hungarian movie database Bloodline has a rating of 1.4 (10 votes) while Rezort is 3.0 (on a 1-5 scale), but only 8 votes. Both can be recommended only for fans of the genre.


----------



## Tempesta

Joseph Losey's black-and-white SF thriller, made in 1962 during his pre-Pinter British period,


----------



## Biwa

Never Let Me Go (2010)


----------



## Tempesta

_Rampage_, a 1963 opus directed by Phil Karlson and based on a novel by actor/screenwriter Alan Caillou.








Despite intelligent direction by Phil Karlson and a compelling screenplay, the movie exists to showcase its three glamorous stars. Mitchum is solid as the thinking man's tough guy, Hawkins is old world elegance and superficial charm and Martinelli has the kind of traditional sex siren persona that is all but invisible in today's film industry. The movie also benefits from some exotic locations (apparently filmed in Hawaii, not Africa) and an impressive score by Elmer Bernstein (even if the title track sounds like a combination of Monty Norman's theme for "Call Me Bwana" combined with "The Banana Boat Song".) - per Lee Pfeiffer


----------



## Rogerx

Beautiful Boy
A Father a son and his addiction.


----------



## Jay

Great score by the Animals' Alan Price.


----------



## D Smith

The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari. Robert Wiene. (1920) I watched a beautifully restored version (2014) with the original German intertitles and an unconventional music score which added a lot.


----------



## Biwa

D Smith said:


> The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari. Robert Wiene. (1920) I watched a beautifully restored version (2014) with the original German intertitles and an unconventional music score which added a lot.


I also saw some early Charlie Chaplin films that were similarly restored. It's amazing how crystal clear the image turned out. I still remember watching Caligari on a fuzzy, wobbly VHS copy. :lol:


----------



## Tempesta

Burt Lancaster in 1968's _The Swimmer_


----------



## Biwa

Disobedience (2017)

Touching film in the vein of Carol (2015)


----------



## Art Rock

_Catch Me If You Can _(2002, Steven Spielberg) with Leonardo DiCaprio and Tom Hanks, on TV yesterday. Delightful, entertaining and very funny at moments.


----------



## Jay

Caine at his best.


----------



## Tempesta

the hit 1949 movie of _On the Town_


----------



## Tempesta

Paul Mazursky's _Blume In Love_









(1973)


----------



## perempe

*The Swimming Pool (La piscine, 1969)*
Alain Delon
Romy Schneider


----------



## Art Rock

Hereditary, a psychological horror film (Aster, 2018), last night on TV. We watched it based on excellent reviews. The first 80% or so were really good, especially from an atmosphere point of view. The last 20% we did not like at all.


----------



## perempe

*Sydney (Hard Eight, 1996)*
Good crime movie. Sam Jackson did not make the cover. Philip Seymour Hoffman has a cameo.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Biwa

Art Rock said:


> Hereditary, a psychological horror film (Aster, 2018), last night on TV. We watched it based on excellent reviews. The first 80% or so were really good, especially from an atmosphere point of view. The last 20% we did not like at all.


I felt the same way with this one… Pretty good until the end. Come to think of it, I feel this way with a lot of films. :lol: After also reading equally good reviews for Aster's follow up Midsommar, I had high hopes for it being even more atmospheric, which it was in a way. The contrast of bright, cheerful, lush summer days with the uneasy, foreboding undercurrent was interesting. However, in the end I felt let down by the odd beginning and quirky ending. And after all these years, The Wicker Man (1973) still holds up very well in comparison.


----------



## Biwa

eljr said:


>


----------



## perempe

*Buffet Froid (1979)*
Dark comedy with Gérard Depardieu and Brahms' chamber music (Bartók Quartet on Hungaroton).


----------



## perempe

Being There (thanks to eljr)


----------



## Ingélou

Gaslight (1944) - Ingrid Bergman, Charles Boyer & Joseph Cotten

Despite the poster, it's in black & white, which suits it. Charles Boyer as Gregory Anton is dark and chilling, Ingrid Bergman as Paula gives a sensitive performance, and Joseph Cotten is good too. Angela Lansbury as a pert servant has wonderful timing.

It kept us on the edge of our seat, particularly as I couldn't remember how it ended - I'd last watched it as a schoolgirl, and Taggart had never seen it. Afterwards we felt exhausted! But what a marvellous film.


----------



## D Smith

Edge of Doom (1950). Mark Robson. A grim and relentlessly downbeat story of a disadvantaged youth (Farley Granger) who takes out his resentment on the church. Good performances from Granger and Dana Andrews but unfortunately the studio appended a silly prologue, epilogue and narration to soften the film and forestall criticism; but still worth watching for its bleak view of society.


----------



## Tempesta

A prescient drama which is centered around an unplanned pregnancy, 1949's _Not Wanted_ is the directorial debut (then uncredited) of the great Ida Lupino.


----------



## Jay

Basically exploitative and downscale, but not without cultish charm. Chicago did the soundtrack.


----------



## perempe

*The Party (1968) ////////// Hillbilly Elegy (2020)*
Another Sellers movie & Hillbilly Elegy with Gabriel Basso, Amy Adams & Glenn Close, surprised this hasn't been mentioned before.


----------



## Flamme

8/10








9/10


----------



## Art Rock

Two movies about strong women on TV this week:










Lucy (2014, Besson, with Scarlet Johanssen and Morgan Freeman).

Entertaining as long as you do not question the science.










Wonderwoman (2017, Jenkins, with Gal Gadot and Chris Pine)

Pretty generic superhero fodder, but still fun. Again, as long as you do not question the science.

In both movies, the lead actresses make the most of their role, and the CGI is pretty stunning.


----------



## Flamme

A really BAD zombie movie...Couldnt even finish it, that bad. 5/10


----------



## eljr




----------



## Tempesta

1959's _Anna Lucasta_ a film directed by Arnold Laven, based on the 1944 play by Philip Yordan, a drama that follows the trials and tribulations of a young black woman who turns to prostitution after her father kicks her out of the house.


----------



## Tempesta

They came to the theater, as Cole Porter's lyrics explain, for the "glorious Technicolor, breathtaking Cinemascope and stereophonic sound". _Silk Stockings_ has all that, and more.


----------



## Barbebleu

The Kingdom - Jamie Fox, Jason Bateman. Excellent thriller.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Tempesta

2+ hours of pure schmaltz.


----------



## Tempesta

Losey's masterful ...


----------



## D Smith

Harakiri (1962). Masaki Kobayashi. A masterpiece of storytelling and one of the best samurai films ever made.


----------



## Flamme

7/10


----------



## perempe

*Old Henry (2021)*
A good western.
*Old (2021)*
Good idea, but a bit Saw-ish execution.


----------



## Tempesta

_Mr Klein_, Joseph Losey's 1976 surreal tale of mistaken identity - set in Vichy controlled France during World War II - wears the debt it owes Franz Kafka on its sleeve.


----------



## perempe

*Pig (2021)*, a drama with Cage.


----------



## perempe

*King Arthur: Legend of the Sword (2017)*


----------



## Tempesta

Basil Dearden's _The Mind Benders_







(1963)


----------



## Tempesta

cheezy grind house thriller ...







(1977)


----------



## Tempesta

1979's _Winter Kills_ a mix of intense paranoia, Kennedy-conspiracy theories, and outrageous deadpan ironies resulting in the blackest of satires.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Art Rock

Little Man Tate (Foster, 1991), with Adam Hann-Byrd, Jodie Foster and Dianne Wiest, on Belgian TV. An interesting movie about an extremely gifted child, with good acting all around, even from the 9 years old title character.


----------



## perempe

*The Red Violin (1998)*


----------



## Tempesta

a trio from the Eighties with Jessica Lang ...


----------



## Guest

I was disappointed--not as intense nor as well acted as I expected.


----------



## perempe

Fazioli: watched the original about a week ago.


----------



## Guest

perempe said:


> Fazioli: watched the original about a week ago.


I understand it's much better. Could hardly help!


----------



## MAS

*Interview with the vampire*, starring many gorgeous young men, including _Tom Cruise_ and _Brad Pitt_, both very appetizing, in a vampiric sort of way.


----------



## Jay




----------



## perempe

recently:
Every Day (2018) because of the good idea
Miracles from Heaven (2016) with Jennifer Garner
King of Devil's Island (2010) it's about Bastøy, a prison for youths
Less than zero (1987) an early movie from Robert Downey Jr.
The Grapes of Death (1978)
Blind Dead triology ('71, '73, '74) some bad masks, the last one was below average
Elvira Madigan (1967)


----------



## Tempesta

Bing & Frances Farmer in a Western, vintage 1936


----------



## Captainnumber36

Halloween Kills. Nothing will ever beat the original film.


----------



## Art Rock

Crazy Rich Asians (2018, Chu), starring Constance Wu, Henry Golding, and Michelle Yeoh. A romantic comedy on TV, which we watched mainly because the main location is Singapore where we lived for a number of years around 2000. It was fun to see places we used to go to. Fun movie as well.


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## D Smith

Samurai Rebellion. 1967. Masaki Kobayashi. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Tempesta

keeping it lite on Friday nite ...








(1979)


----------



## atsizat

Flamme said:


> 9/10


Color By Technicolor


----------



## Art Rock

Oculus (2013, Flanagan), a supernatural psychological horror film starring Karen Gillan and Brenton Thwaites, on TV last night. One of the best in the genre, subtle and beautifully filmed. One critic described it as "intelligently nasty horror" which is spot on.


----------



## Tempesta

Jonathan Mostow's tight 1997 thriller _Breakdown_
with Kurt Russell, Kathleen Quinlan & J.T. Walsh


----------



## Tempesta

Julie Taymor's _Titus_
Cast: Anthony Hopkins, Jessica Lange, Alan Cumming, Colm Frere, Laura Fraser
Year: 1999


----------



## Jay




----------



## Tempesta

Alexander Mackendrick's _Sweet Smell of Success_ (1957)


----------



## Varick

Tempesta said:


> View attachment 160524
> 
> Julie Taymor's _Titus_
> Cast: Anthony Hopkins, Jessica Lange, Alan Cumming, Colm Frere, Laura Fraser
> Year: 1999


I absolutely loved this production of Titus. Directed by the director of the Lion King on Broadway. I believe this was her first movie production. This was also the last movie that I saw before Jessica Lange ruined her beautifully naturally aging looks with plastic surgery. If there was a woman aging gracefully and beautifully in Hollywood, it was Jessica Lange. Then she ruined it.

The entire movie was shot with only 4 colors (brilliant): Black, white, red, & blue. It was beautifully artistic as well as substantive. One of Shakespeare's earliest and greatest of plays. I can't recommend this movie enough. I saw this at least 20 years ago, or whenever it first came out on video. It was great (IMO).

V


----------



## Art Rock

Ocean's Eleven (2001, Soderbergh) with George Clooney, Brad Pitt, Matt Damon, and many other famous actors, on TV last night. An entertaining comedy with some nice twists.


----------



## MAS

*Dune * Denis Villeneuve, Part 1. Twice. Monumental. Seemed too short, possibly because it ends in the middle (we knew that). I thought it was too dark most of the time, the palette seldom getting out of gray and black, though there are colorful bursts here and there. Costumes are evocative, if you read the book. There are a few licenses, for dramatic purposes. I did not like the gender/color change of Liet Kynes, though the actress was very good; I thought it an un-necessary change. I also think they expanded Kynes's part in the story. 
Performances were, for the most part, outstanding. Casting was good, though I wish they'd cast a taller actor for the Duke.
Too much Zendaya. Why was Jamis so crazed? The Bene Gesserit were beautifully presented. The shot of them deplaning (deshipping?) in the fog and rain in the shaft of light. Ethereal, mysterious, beautiful! .

All in all, though, the film was worthy of the book.









That being said, I loved most of the production & costume design in David Lynch's 1984 version.


----------



## Tempesta

D. A. Pennebaker turns his camera on Stephen Sondheim and the cast of his breakthrough musical in this revelatory documentary about artists at work.


----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## Tempesta

Visconti's _The Damned_


----------



## D Smith

The Last Picture Show. 1971. Peter Bogdanovich. Brilliant.


----------



## perempe

Two Werner Herzog movies with Klaus Kinski:
*Aguirre, the Wrath of God (1972)
Nosferatu (1979)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## 96 Keys

_Crimson Peak_--terrible beyond words.


----------



## Forster

MAS said:


> *Dune * Denis Villeneuve, Part 1. Twice. Monumental. Seemed too short, possibly because it ends in the middle (we knew that). I thought it was too dark most of the time, the palette seldom getting out of gray and black, though there are colorful bursts here and there. Costumes are evocative, if you read the book. There are a few licenses, for dramatic purposes. I did not like the gender/color change of Liet Kynes, though the actress was very good; I thought it an un-necessary change. I also think they expanded Kynes's part in the story.
> Performances were, for the most part, outstanding. Casting was good, though I wish they'd cast a taller actor for the Duke.
> Too much Zendaya. Why was Jamis so crazed? The Bene Gesserit were beautifully presented. The shot of them deplaning (deshipping?) in the fog and rain in the shaft of light. Ethereal, mysterious, beautiful! .
> 
> All in all, though, the film was worthy of the book.
> 
> That being said, I loved most of the production & costume design in David Lynch's 1984 version.


This. Last night, on IMAX. Fabulous cinema. Quite a different feel from Lynch's version (which I liked then, and still do. In fact, this version helped highlight what was good about the 1984 film).

Agreed that there was too much Zendaya (a bit like too much Frodo gazing blankly at the Ring or into middle distance). Had no problem with gender change of Kynes.

Wonderful cinematography, VFX, costume if all a little too sleek compared to the ugly, pustular industrial of Lynch's vision.

9/10


----------



## Rogerx

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maurice_(film)


----------



## Tempesta

Georges Lautner's _Les seins de glace_ (aka "Icy Breasts")


----------



## Art Rock

Ocean's Twelve (2004, Soderbergh), starring George Clooney, Brad Pitt, Matt Damon, Catherine Zeta-Jones and many other famous actors, on TV last night. We enjoyed last week's Ocean's Eleven, but this was a big step down in quality. It still had its moments (the Bruce Willis cameo was excellent), but the plot twists were not very convincing. And the soundtrack was WAY too loud, requiring grabbing the remote every time a scene without dialogue came on.


----------



## perempe

*First Cow (2019)*
It might be the western with the fewest gunshots. Highly recommended.


----------



## Phil loves classical

MAS said:


> *Dune * Denis Villeneuve, Part 1. Twice. Monumental. Seemed too short, possibly because it ends in the middle (we knew that). I thought it was too dark most of the time, the palette seldom getting out of gray and black, though there are colorful bursts here and there. Costumes are evocative, if you read the book. There are a few licenses, for dramatic purposes. I did not like the gender/color change of Liet Kynes, though the actress was very good; I thought it an un-necessary change. I also think they expanded Kynes's part in the story.
> Performances were, for the most part, outstanding. Casting was good, though I wish they'd cast a taller actor for the Duke.
> Too much Zendaya. Why was Jamis so crazed? The Bene Gesserit were beautifully presented. The shot of them deplaning (deshipping?) in the fog and rain in the shaft of light. Ethereal, mysterious, beautiful! .
> 
> All in all, though, the film was worthy of the book.
> 
> View attachment 160718
> 
> 
> That being said, I loved most of the production & costume design in David Lynch's 1984 version.


Disappointed with the new Dune, especially with the 'voice'. Not enough of the sandworms. The pounding on the sand with one fist to attract the worm shouldn't work, just like a shark can't be attracted to a single drop of blood from a mile away.


----------



## Flamme

A cool one. 9/10


----------



## atsizat

Pet Semetary (1989)

I strongy believe this movie deserves a better imdb point.


----------



## Tempesta

... In tearful remembrance of his genius.


----------



## Jay




----------



## D Smith

The Kiss (1929) Jacques Feyder. Greta Garbo, Conrad Nagel


----------



## philoctetes

The new Dune. 

I started with the novel in the 70s, and have never been satisfied with the Lynch version, though I typically admire Lynch's work, especially Twin Peaks. 

So it's probably taboo to say this but Sting and MacLachlan were bad choices for their roles. Sting looks about as related to the Baron as a pussycat to a bulldog. MacLachlan is too old and lacks misterioso. 

The film's overall tone also lacked the book's spiritual, humanistic vibe. But even the later novels abandoned the humanism, replaced by Paul's White Man's Burden. So Herbert did a bait and switch that directors might want to smooth out. IMO Herbert's sequels were not on his mind with the first novel, although nobody really seems to know. 

Villanueve corrects most of these flaws, maybe too much with Chalumet who is a bit stiff and underwhelming. OTOH the Harkonens and Sardukar are more brutal and vicious than ever. Villanueve even paves the way for sequels with a scene of an axlotl tank supervised by the Bene Tielaxu. From what I can tell, a Space Guild trip across the universe happens when you go through a wormhole inside one of their giant spacecraft. Thankfully Villanueve avoids too much detail on the actual "mechanism" of the Guilders.

The new Jessica is perhaps the most altered from previous interpretations, exaggerating the thoughts and feelings of Paul's mother, showing them in her face and body language, chanting "I must not fear" to herself. But when required, her training comes through in dramatic ways.

If you're looking for lots of sandworms, you'll have to wait until Pt. 2. And I expect Paul will become a more dramatic presence after he has to ride one.


----------



## Flamme

A solid mind-ph***...9/10


----------



## perempe

I saw the new Dune and watched the end of the old one for the rest of the story as I couldn't wait 2 years for the sequel.


----------



## MAS

Art Rock said:


> Ocean's Twelve (2004, Soderbergh), starring George Clooney, Brad Pitt, Matt Damon, Catherine Zeta-Jones and many other famous actors, on TV last night. We enjoyed last week's Ocean's Eleven, but this was a big step down in quality. It still had its moments (the Bruce Willis cameo was excellent), but the plot twists were not very convincing. And the soundtrack was WAY too loud, requiring grabbing the remote every time a scene without dialogue came on.


I find that music in films are always too loud - the new James Bond movie, for instance. I watched it in XD and frequently had to cover my ears - even the dialog was unintelligible at times.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Jay

MAS said:


> I find that music in films are always too loud


Yes, and often it's not "music" in a conventional sense but rather industrial or synthetic sounds.


----------



## arpeggio

Dune.................................


----------



## Tempesta

Director:
Stanley Kramer
Screenwriter:
Milan Stitt
Cast:
Dick Van ****
Kathleen Quinlan
Maureen Stapleton
Ray Bolger
Tammy Grimes
Beau Bridges


----------



## eljr

As good as film gets IMHO.


----------



## Tempesta

Based upon Richard Hughes' classic 1929 novel, Alexander Mackendrick's _A High Wind In Jamaica_


----------



## Art Rock

It (2017, supernatural horror film directed by Muschietti), starring Jaeden Lieberher, Bill Skarsgård and Sophia Lillis, on TV last night. Very good movie for the genre, really enjoyed it.


----------



## philoctetes

perempe said:


> I saw the new Dune and watched the end of the old one for the rest of the story as I couldn't wait 2 years for the sequel.


I wish the Si-fi channel's version of Children of Dune was available on streaming services... I haven't talked myself into buying the dvd yet... It could be 5-10 years before another director gets to that point in the series, if ever.


----------



## mikeh375

Rotten Tomatoes gave this a good score so I went for it...I should've kept that £4.50 streaming fee and spent it on something else. Amazing CGI, but crap, predictable story with swearing to try and make it cool in a Ryan 'Deadpool' Reynolds sort of way. Margot Robbie was very good though and was clearly having fun. 
Perhaps I just wasn't in the mood for it.


----------



## eljr

A surreal, eccentric, avant garde comedy. View at your own risk.


----------



## Tempesta

Henri-Georges Clouzot's 1960 courtroom drama _La Vérité_ has Stravinsky's L'oiseau de feu, some J.S. Bach, pieces written by Jean Bonal etc.


----------



## atsizat

Citizen Kane (1941)

I found it to be boring despite me liking old movies.


----------



## atsizat

I am currently watching Sunrise (1927), which is one of the best silent movies without a doubt.

I had watched the movie before but it's been a long time since I wathced.


----------



## Forster

atsizat said:


> I am currently watching Sunrise (1927), which is one of the best silent movies without a doubt.
> 
> I had watched the movie before but it's been a long time since I wathced.


Yes, it's excellent, with a powerful ending after a bizarre turn of events.

Re Citizen Kane...I didn't find it boring, but Welles shooting style is a bit odd. Distorted closeups on faces and magnificently desolate sets in Xanadu. And the breakfast scene!


----------



## Flamme

This killed my brain cells...5/10


----------



## Tempesta

Jim Jarmusch's _Coffee and Cigarettes_ (2003)


----------



## perempe

*Lautrec (1998)*


----------



## atsizat

On Her Majesty's Secret Service (1969)


----------



## cougarjuno

Goodbye Mr Chips (1939)


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Creepy


----------



## atsizat

Rogerx said:


> Creepy


Is that quite so?


----------



## Rogerx

atsizat said:


> Is that quite so?


I do think so yes.


----------



## perempe

*Diabolically Yours (Diaboliquement vôtre, 1967)*
A lesser known, but OK Delon movie.


----------



## atsizat

North By Northwest (1959)

It was my 8th time watching it


----------



## Art Rock

Thelma (Norway, 2017, directed by Joachim Trier, starring Eili Harboe, Kaya Wilkins, and Henrik Rafaelsen. A "supernatural thriller drama film", which is as much about the conflict of having been brought up in a sheltered very religious household and then being exposed to university life in the city. A fascinating and artistic movie, beautifully filmed, with great acting by the young Eili Harboe.


----------



## Art Rock

It Chapter Two (USA, 2019, Muschietti), starring Jessica Chastain, James McAvoy, and Bill Hader, on TV last night. Sequels of successful movies are usually a mixed blessing, and this is no exception. There are many strong moments, but the movie seems to drag (and is indeed at 169 minutes far too long for the story).


----------



## atsizat

Art Rock said:


> It Chapter Two (USA, 2019, Muschietti), starring Jessica Chastain, James McAvoy, and Bill Hader, on TV last night. Sequels of successful movies are usually a mixed blessing, and this is no exception. There are many strong moments, but the movie seems to drag (and is indeed at 169 minutes far too long for the story).


I prefer the one which was released the year I was born.


----------



## eljr




----------



## atsizat

To Catch A Thief (1955)


----------



## Tempesta

_Devil and the Deep_ (1932)


----------



## Tempesta

Taymor's
_Frida_


----------



## Tempesta

John Farrow's _Alias Nick Beal_








(1949)


----------



## Jay




----------



## Tempesta

_This is Gary McFarland_









2006 Feature-length documentary about legendary 1960's jazz arranger and composer Gary McFarland, who died much too young at the age of 38 under mysterious circumstances. Features interviews with Clark Terry, Bob Brookmeyer, Steve Kuhn, Airto Moreira, and many more, as well as rare music performances by Bill Evans, Stan Getz, and the Gary McFarland Orchestra.


----------



## Tempesta

Robert Aldrich's powerful 1956 anti-war drama _Attack!_


----------



## Tempesta

Peter Brook's
_Moderato Cantabile _
(1960)








_Seven Days... Seven Nights_ repeatedly utilizes the music of Antonio Diabelli including Sonatine nº 8 - Andantino, Sonatine en fa majeur nº 1 and Sonatine en sol majeur nº 6 all performed by Marie-Antoinette Pictet.


----------



## pianozach

Varick said:


> I absolutely loved this production of Titus. Directed by the director of the Lion King on Broadway. I believe this was her first movie production. This was also the last movie that I saw before Jessica Lange ruined her beautifully naturally aging looks with plastic surgery. If there was a woman aging gracefully and beautifully in Hollywood, it was Jessica Lange. Then she ruined it.
> 
> The entire movie was shot with only 4 colors (brilliant): Black, white, red, & blue. It was beautifully artistic as well as substantive. One of Shakespeare's earliest and greatest of plays. I can't recommend this movie enough. I saw this at least 20 years ago, or whenever it first came out on video. It was great (IMO).
> 
> V


I think *Titus Andronicus* is Shakespeare's best drama, and I loved this film adaptation of it.

There's a local stage production (called "*Andronicus*") performing next month. I may find some time to go see it.


----------



## pianozach

I watched BUMBLEBEE last night.

It's one of the Transformers series of films, although this one seems easier to follow than the earlier CGI group of Transformers films . . . those are hard to follow for me as the CGI action sequences are chaotic and it's often impossible to discern just what it is I'm watching.

This one seemed to be quite character-based for both the lead human girl and the Transformer Bumblebee, although NOT for the other supporting character. The girl's minor romantic interest was a one dimension comic foil, and the protagonist human was a military stereotype.

There were a great many plotholes, although in this context, it didn't really matter.


----------



## perempe

*Last Night in Soho (2021)*
Edgar Wright's latest. Highly recommended.


----------



## Tempesta

aka: _Une journée bien remplie ou Neuf meurtres insolites dans une même journée par un seul homme dont ce n'est pas le métier_


----------



## pianozach

Last night it was another "free" film on cable:

*London Has Fallen*

It's a sequel *Olympus Has Fallen* that also smells like *White House Down*, in fact, it's another "The President has been kidnapped" movie, right down to the President being kidnapped on a state visit to London after a full scale attack of the city, it's landmarks, and the heads of state of several nations.

There was a longer-than-usual exposition, but it was done well; the Prime Minister has unexpectedly passed away, and the leaders of a dozen or so countries make last minute plans to attend the state funeral/memorial

But eventually everyone is engaging in gratuitous violence, especially the President's bodyguard Secret Service Agent.

It did even better than the original Olympus Has Fallen: It grossed $62.7 million in North America and $143.2 million in other territories for a worldwide total of $205.8 million, against a budget of $60 million. So, yes, another sequel was made, Angel Has Fallen.


----------



## Rogerx

Midnight Lace

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midnight_Lace

Christabel reminded me on this forgotten master of suspense. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> Midnight Lace
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midnight_Lace
> 
> Christabel reminded me on this forgotten master of suspense. :tiphat:


Yes, it's so TERRIFYING!!! Worthy of Alfred Hitchcock, to tell truth. Doris Day is brilliant in it too, because her husband is 'gaslighting' her!!


----------



## Phil loves classical

Found this when I was looking for a Christmassy movie. Better than I remembered it being.


----------



## Tempesta

1973 made for TV movie:







_Scream_







_Pretty_







_Peggy_


----------



## Ingélou

Look Back in Anger, 1959:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Look_Back_in_Anger_(1959_film)










I once taught this play too, to some fifteen year old girls, and used the film - they all (like me) developed a crush on Richard Burton.

It's dated now, and what a sexist pig Jimmy Porter is... But it's still very enjoyable and has a lot of things to say about the 1950s in Britain. We were there, did that, got the teeshirt - in those days, they were Ladybird sweaters.

Great black and white photography, powerful speeches, marvellous acting, what's not to like. It even had duffel coats!


----------



## pianozach

Watched another Transformers movie, #5, I think. Might have been called *Transformers: Age of Extinction*.

Another one of those with rapid-fire CGI sequences where you can't follow the action . . . it's just a mess of gears and structures and explosions.

Story-wise it had a bunch, in fact, too much, and I wager that a lot of material was excised, which made the plot a bit difficult to follow as well.


----------



## perempe

*Fatal Attraction (1987)*
Close shows her ti*s, buys tickets to Madama Butterfly at the MET.


----------



## D Smith

The Lost Weekend. 1945. Billy Wilder. Still packs a punch after so many years despite the Hollywood feel good ending tacked on.


----------



## Jay




----------



## perempe

*Le Cercle Rouge (1970)*
Classic crime film with Delon.


----------



## Tempesta

Alain Delon decked out in a ridiculous curly wig ...







in Jacques Deray's daffy 1977 _Le Gang_


----------



## perempe

*Sin nombre (2009)*
Fukunaga's debut, enjoyed it more than No Time to Die.


----------



## Tempesta

Stuart Heisler's _Among the Living_








(1941)


----------



## Rogerx

Wait Until Dark (WS) (DVD)


----------



## starthrower

Marx Brothers: The Cocoanuts


----------



## Tempesta

Cimino's _ Heaven's Gate_







... the definitive cut:


----------



## D Smith

The Mysterious Lady (1928). Fred Niblo. One of Garbo's best performances and a very entertaining film.


----------



## Tempesta

Jacques Deray's _3 Men to Kill_ a.k.a. _3 hommes à abattre_ (1980)


----------



## Tempesta

1931's _The Cheat_, a scandalous Pre-Code classic starring Tallulah Bankhead


----------



## perempe

*Flesh+Blood (1985)*
Verhoeven's entertaining medieval movie with Rutger Hauer & Jennifer Jason Leigh.


----------



## Tempesta

One of my favorites from the early 70s, Jacques Deray's _The Outside Man_







Starring Jean-Louis Trintignant, Ann-Margret, Roy Scheider, Angie Dickinson, Georgia Engel, Felice Orlandi, Michel Constantin, Umberto Orsini, Ted de Corsia, Jackie Earle Haley, John Hillerman, Connie Kreski, Ben Piazza, Alex Rocco and Talia Shire.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Tempesta

Terrence Young's debut atmospheric thriller
_ Corridor of Mirrors_









(1948)


----------



## SanAntone

_*Old Yeller*_

Classic movie from my youth.


----------



## Art Rock

SanAntone said:


> _*Old Yeller*_
> 
> Classic movie from my youth.


 .


----------



## SanAntone

Art Rock said:


> .


Not a fan of Old Yeller? My wife didn't want to watch; she can't take it if any animal is portrayed sick or dying. But I see it as a part of life and the ending is uplifting when Yeller's puppy is adopted by the family.


----------



## Art Rock

Saw it as a kid. Still remember it.


----------



## Tempesta

making my way through ...

_In the Shadow of Hollywood - Highlights From Poverty Row_


----------



## Forster

SanAntone said:


> Not a fan of Old Yeller? My wife didn't want to watch; she can't take it if any animal is portrayed sick or dying. But I see it as a part of life and the ending is uplifting when Yeller's puppy is adopted by the family.


If that was a happy ending, I don't remember it. Like Art Rock, I remember the sadness.

_Dog of Flanders _anyone?


----------



## Jay

Lina Wertmuller, 1974...


----------



## Ariasexta

I want to watch Sherlock Holmes movie casted by Jude Law(what a weird name?) :lol:, but the internet paying system is not so friendly to me, I am still learning, gonna see it soon.


----------



## Tempesta

Claude Chabrol's 1963 screen adaptation of the shocking true story of serial killer Henri Désiré Landru with _Bluebeard_, played with dastardly charm by Charles Denner.


----------



## Tempesta

Don Weis's 1959 black and white biographical music drama _The Gene Krupa Story_ [Drum Crazy] starring Sal Mineo as the famous jazz drummer Gene Krupa.


----------



## perempe

*Greystoke: The Legend of Tarzan, Lord of the Apes (1984)*
Young Lambert's first major role. Highly recommended.


----------



## Tempesta

Otto Preminger's _Tell Me That You Love Me, Junie Moon_








music: Pete Seeger/Philip Springer; cast: Liza Minnelli (Junie Moon), Ken Howard (Arthur), Robert Moore (Warren), James Coco (Mario), Kay Thompson (Miss Gregory), Fred Williamson (Beach Boy), Emily Yancy (Solana), Ben Piazza (Jesse), Leonard Frey (Guiles), Anne Revere (Miss Farber)

Paramount Pictures (1970)


----------



## SanAntone

_*The Graduate*_, last night and _*Funny Girl*_ tonight.


----------



## Tempesta

Pierre Granier-Deferre's _The Widow Couderc_









(1971)


----------



## perempe

I also want to watch this Delon movie.


----------



## D Smith

Chinatown. 1974. Roman Polanski. Jack Nicholson, Faye Dunaway, John Huston.


----------



## Tempesta

perempe said:


> I also want to watch this Delon movie.


It's one of his best!


----------



## Guest

The Marx Brothers, "*Monkey Business*", 1931. OK, a bit corny these days but often very funny. This film had the 4 brothers in it.






Some of the other Marx Brothers films from the early 30s had terrible production values. In one or two of them the camera wasn't even steady and you could see it moving left and right trying to pull focus. Buuuuut, if you avoid letting that worry you the films are early examples of anarchic comedy which was later exemplified by Monty Python etc. and also modelled on Commedia dell'arte formulas. Stock characters put into certain situations to draw out the laughs.

This is one of the best ever originals from the Marx Brothers: "Lydia the Tattooed Lady" from "At the Circus" (soy-kus): nobody escapes satire!!


----------



## Flamme

A glimpse into future...9/10


----------



## Art Rock

The Fugitive (USA action thriller, 1993, Davis, starring Harrison Ford, Tommy Lee Jones and Jeroen Krabbe), based on the sixties' TV series - on TV last night. Good acting, but the story is a bit too unbelievable at places, and the surprising twist was not surprising at all. Well worth watching but I found it less outstanding than expected based on the high praise it received.


----------



## Forster

Christabel said:


> The Marx Brothers, "*Monkey Business*", 1931. OK, a bit corny these days but often very funny. This film had the 4 brothers in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the other Marx Brothers films from the early 30s had terrible production values. In one or two of them the camera wasn't even steady and you could see it moving left and right trying to pull focus. Buuuuut, if you avoid letting that worry you the films are early examples of anarchic comedy which was later exemplified by Monty Python etc. and also modelled on Commedia dell'arte formulas. Stock characters put into certain situations to draw out the laughs.
> 
> This is one of the best ever originals from the Marx Brothers: "Lydia the Tattooed Lady" from "At the Circus" (soy-kus): nobody escapes satire!!


"Corny"? I don't think so, though it's inevitable that after 90 years, we've all seen a lot of comedy since. They're great fun and as you say, no-one escapes satire.

BTW, for those interested, there were 5 brothers, but Gummo wasn't interested and didn't continue in the act after 1918 (a/c Wiki)


----------



## Tempesta

One of my all-time favorite Noir flicks ...







_The Big Combo_
(1955)
Starring Cornel Wilde, Richard Conte, Brian Donlevy, Jean Wallace, Robert Middleton, Lee Van Cleef, Earl Holliman, Helen Walker, Jay Adler, John Hoyt, Ted De Corsia, Helene Stanton, Whit Bissell; 
Director of Photography: John Alton
Music: David Raksin,
Screenplay: Philip Yordan, 
Directed by Joseph Lewis


----------



## perempe

*Lamb (2021)*


----------



## pianozach

Just watched *Back To the Future* again (all three are available "On Demand" from Spectrum cable).

I'd forgotten what a clever and joyous film this is.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Flamme

The solid 90s. 9/10


----------



## Phil loves classical

Venom 2. It was really fun, whacky stuff. Best super hero movie in a while.


----------



## Tempesta

Lurid. Sleazy. Trashy. Sordid.

Joseph Cates' 1965 thriller, _Who Killed Teddy Bear?_








Sal Mineo is the film's standout performer. Small and muscular, tender and tough, sweet and psychotic, he evokes the shattered innocence suggested by the film's title.


----------



## D Smith

House of Games. David Mamet. 1987. Lindsay Crouse, Joe Mantegna


----------



## Jay

Hard-boiled neo-noir (1961)


----------



## Tempesta

_The Incident_
(1967)









Shot in glorious Black and White,
unflinchingly directed by Larry Peerce,
with a great ensemble cast.


----------



## Ingélou

Ordinary People










A slow build up to something profound and moving. Lots to say about marriage, tragedy, growing up and the human condition in general. Great script & great acting. Will stay with me a long time.


----------



## Tempesta

_The Last Run_








directed by Richard Fleischer, John Huston
(1971)

John Huston was supposed to direct, but was replaced after a series of confrontations with Richard Fleischer. The cast includes Scott's then-wife, Colleen Dewhurst, alongside his wife-to-be, Trish Van Devere; and Tony Musante. Striking cinematography by Sven Nykvist. The score by Jerry Goldsmith adds to the atmosphere and builds tension and suspense throughout.


----------



## Rogerx

Our Sons 1991

Hugh Grant (Actor), Julie Andrews, Ann-Margret (Actor)
Julie Andrews as you never seen here before.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Flamme

9/10


----------



## D Smith

Woman of the Year. 1942 George Stevens. Spencer Tracy, Katherine Hepburn. The first of their many films together and still very funny.


----------



## perempe

Flamme said:


> 9/10


great idea, striking ending!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Chilham

Challenging.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Tempesta

1947's _Nightmare Alley_


----------



## Tempesta

Taymor's _The Tempest_


----------



## pianozach

Binge watched

*Back To the Future, Part 2*, and 
*Back To the Future, Part 3
*
last night. It's been awhile since I watch all three, and I'm pretty amazed at how well the director managed to get them to all hang together so well.


----------



## ando




----------



## eljr




----------



## ando

Great YouTube Edition


----------



## Tempesta

_Ball of Fire_







(aka _The Professor and the Burlesque Queen_ )

Directed by Howard Hawks
1941


----------



## Jay




----------



## Tempesta

William Wyler's final film, 
_The Liberation of L.B. Jones_








(1970)


----------



## Flamme

The perfect xmas movie doesnt exi...9/10


----------



## eljr




----------



## Tempesta

Larry Peerce's 1964 feature film directorial debut

_One Potato, Two Potato_








Study of interracial marriage in the 1960s. A white divorcée falls in love with and marries an African-American man. When her ex-husband sues for custody of her child, arguing that a mixed household is an improper place to raise the girl, the new husband fights for his parental rights in court, fighting against a judge who represents the prejudices of the era. Still relevant.


----------



## Ingélou

*The Lord of the Rings Film Trilogy on DVD - a great way to spend Christmas. Still enjoyable the third time round.

Mind you, it's the non-Ring stuff I like best - the Anglo-Saxon culture of Rohan & its horses, the wonderful white architecture of Minas Tirith, the medieval clothes, and the Celtic world of the Elves. I get a bit sick of Frodo's bulbous eyes looking anguished, to be perfectly honest, although Gollum, of course, is brilliant. *


----------



## Ethereality

For a decade or so, I had Casino Royale in my top.


----------



## Ethereality

Nowdays Casino Royale (2006) has moved up my list to #1.

Revently watched _Pulp Fiction, Magnolia, and Predestintion._


----------



## Ethereality

Ingélou said:


> *The Lord of the Rings Film Trilogy on DVD - a great way to spend Christmas. Still enjoyable the third time round.
> 
> Mind you, it's the non-Ring stuff I like best - the Anglo-Saxon culture of Rohan & its horses, the wonderful white architecture of Minas Tirith, the medieval clothes, and the Celtic world of the Elves. I get a bit sick of Frodo's bulbous eyes looking anguished, to be perfectly honest, although Gollum, of course, is brilliant. *


I'll take everything. The Ring material, Frodo's anguished eyes, Gollum, and the Anglo-Saxonism. Wouldn't leave a detail behind.


----------



## Art Rock

The music (even though derivative at places) is awesome as well. I happened to be playing the 3 CD's last week. It was an almost perfect trilogy in every way.


----------



## Beethoven123

Ingélou said:


> *The Lord of the Rings Film Trilogy on DVD - a great way to spend Christmas. Still enjoyable the third time round.
> 
> Mind you, it's the non-Ring stuff I like best - the Anglo-Saxon culture of Rohan & its horses, the wonderful white architecture of Minas Tirith, the medieval clothes, and the Celtic world of the Elves. I get a bit sick of Frodo's bulbous eyes looking anguished, to be perfectly honest, although Gollum, of course, is brilliant. *


I had the same idea this Christmas - I finished Fellowship on the 26th and just started the Two Towers, which is my favourite of the trilogy. I think I'll save Return of the King for Tolkien's birthday though. I agree about Frodo's rather tiresome faked anguish, I much prefer the "sub-plots" with Treebeard & Merry and Pippin, plus all the goings-on in Rohan (however Gollum does keep the travelling scenes together). The scenery, architecture and choreography combined is just exquisite.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Mulholland Drive (2001)

Very good film. I'm a huge Lynch fan, he's either my favorite director or second to Kubrick. 9.5/10


----------



## Ethereality

Wow, everyone's quoting my top favorite movies today.

I guess Mulholland will have to suffer at #2 now... Casino R's been sneakily crawling up ever since 2006, didn't think it would become my favorite.


----------



## Tempesta

Chabrol's 1967 slick thriller
_Le Scandale_







aka:
_The Champagne Murders_







Anthony Perkins
Maurice Ronet
Stéphane Audran
Yvonne Furneaux
Suzanne Lloyd
Christa Lang


----------



## Flamme

Creeepy 9/10


----------



## Chilham

Not a film as such, but a two-part TV dramatisation. It takes a lot to have me sit through 3h 18m but this held my attention all the way through. I'd missed it when it first came out as I was living in France at the time. A very welcome Christmas gift. Super performances from Gambon, Irons, Jones and others with lively cameos from Fry, Nighy, and Cox amongst many.


----------



## D Smith

Zatoichi and the Chest of Gold. 1964. Kazuo Ikehiro. Shintaro Katsu. A delight. The influence of Bond in the opening credits is fun to see.


----------



## Art Rock

Unstoppable (USA action thriller, 2010, Scott) with Denzel Washington, Chris Pine and Rosaro Dawson, about a runaway freight train, on TV last night. Not our usual fare, but I had seen it got very good critics, so we gave it a try. Well, it was quite a ride. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Forster

Don't Look Up (2021)

Just don't look. Unpleasant characters in an unfunny scenario mouthing an unfunny script.

Critical opinion split:

"_Don't Look Up _takes the pulse of contemporary life and finds it crazy, scary and, most of all, funny. It doesn't all land but enough does to make it a sharp, bold, star-studded treat." (Empire)

v

"A cynical, insufferably smug satire stuffed to the gills with stars that purports to comment on political and media inattention to the climate crisis but really just trivializes it. _Dr. Strangelove _it ain't." (The Hollywood Reporter)

The night before, I'd been mildly entertained by _Free Guy_, with Ryan Reynolds, which now seems a masterpiece in comparison with _Don't Look Up_.


----------



## D Smith

Scandal Sheet. Phil Karlson. 1952. With Broderick Crawford, Donna Reed and John Derek. A grimy well done newspaper yarn with a ton of great character actors.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

_There Will Be Blood_ (2007). I do love quality, artistic films but just don't find much time for watching them as reading and listening to music take priority. This is one of the best I've seen lately, and well deserves all the accolades IMO. The aesthetic tone reminded me of Cormac McCarthy with some Flannery O'Connor thrown in. I'll never hear the finale of the Brahms violin concerto in the same away again, though; if you know what I mean


----------



## SanAntone

*Being the Ricardos*- enjoyable, and highlighting an aspect of these people that was new to me.


----------



## perempe

*Spell (2020)*
Stephen King's Misery meets voodoo magic.


----------



## Tempesta

Barbara Stanwyck as Gypsy Rose Lee in








_Lady Of Burlesque_ (1943)


----------



## Tempesta

Louis Malle's 1965 colorful farce _Viva Maria!_









starring Brigitte Bardot and Jeanne Moreau as circus performers transformed into Central American revolutionaries.


----------



## Tempesta

Louis Malle's autobiographical film
_Au Revoir les Enfants_








(1987)

... heartbreaking
a few notes of Schubert's _Moment musical no. 2_ under the opening title credits had me tearful from the get-go


----------



## Guest

Tempesta said:


> Louis Malle's autobiographical film
> _Au Revoir les Enfants_
> 
> View attachment 162625
> 
> (1987)
> 
> ... heartbreaking
> a few notes of Schubert's _Moment musical no. 2_ under the opening title credits had me tearful from the get-go


I absolutely adore that film!!!


----------



## Guest

We've watched this in the last week and were very dismayed to read a disclaimer at the beginning of it about 'offending people' with "historical attitudes". Would that be the one where you lay down your life for your country?


----------



## Art Rock

Christabel said:


> We've watched this in the last week and were very dismayed to read a disclaimer at the beginning of it about 'offending people' with "historical attitudes". Would that be the one where you lay down your life for your country?


If it is the unedited version, it is probably the name of the dog (Wikipedia link for info - not to start a discussion).


----------



## Guest

Sorry, I found the disclaimer offensive given the subject-matter of the film; one about sacrifice, duty and heroism. 124 minutes of film is reduced to a single word. I love every frame of the film.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Guest

Tempesta said:


> Louis Malle's 1965 colorful farce _Viva Maria!_
> 
> View attachment 162600
> 
> 
> starring Brigitte Bardot and Jeanne Moreau as circus performers transformed into Central American revolutionaries.


I've never seen it, but now you've made me curious. I really liked Louis Malle.


----------



## Tempesta

Still rolling with Malle ...
_Damage_







(1992)
Directed by Louis Malle. Starring Jeremy Irons, Juliette Binoche, Miranda Richardson, Rupert Graves, Ian Bannen, Leslie Caron, Gemma Clark.


----------



## Art Rock

The Beguiled (Historic drama, 2017, USA, Sofia Coppola) starring Colin Farrell, Nicole Kidman, and Kirsten Dunst, on TV last night.

A really worthwhile movie set in the south of the USA during the Civil War, with great acting.


----------



## D Smith

Morocco. 1930 Josef von Sternberg. Marlene Dietrich, Gary Cooper, Adolphe Menjou. Dietrich steals the show. Morocco still has one of the most romantic endings of any film.


----------



## pianozach

Just watched the first two Harry Potter films this week. 

Fun stuff.

The whole series of films was pretty damned faithful to the books, which I also read. I love how the storytelling and characters matured over the series.


----------



## Phil loves classical

I found it wildly entertaining, even though a lot of moments felt really dumb. Keanu Reeves is hilarious.


----------



## Tempesta

Bill Persky's _Serial_ 







(1980)
loosely based on Cyra McFadden's bestseller _The Serial: A Year in the Life of Marin County_, with: Martin Mull, Tuesday Weld, Jennifer McAllister, Sam Chew Jr, Sally Kellerman, Anthony Battaglia, Bill Macy, Nita Talbot, Pamela Bellwood, Barbara Rhoades, Ann Weldon, Peter Bonerz, Jon Fong, Christopher Lee, Patch Mackenzie, Stacey Nelkin and Tom Smothers


----------



## Guest

I watched this again; I just adore this film and, in fact, all of Clint Eastwood's more recent films. This actor/director is a hero and he manages to evince a feeling of toughness, vulnerability, humour and melancholy in "Gran Torino".






"American Sniper" is a very fine film of Clint's which I really also enjoy. Hard to believe he is now in his 90s.


----------



## Joe B

My wife got this from the library yesterday, so we watched it last night. I enjoyed it. There was a lot more story and character development than in most Bond stories.


----------



## Tempesta

honoring recently departed Peter Bogdanovich, with his first feature ...







_Targets_
(1967)


----------



## Art Rock

The Intern (USA 2015 comedy-drama, Nancy Meyers), starring Robert De Niro, Anne Hathaway, and Rene Russo. On TV yesterday.

The movie starts with an interesting twist (retired man gets hired as intern in a fashion business), but has not that much story development going for it. What it does have is well-dosed amounts of humour and fantastic chemistry between de Niro and Hathaway. Very entertaining all in all.


----------



## Guest

D Smith said:


> Morocco. 1930 Josef von Sternberg. Marlene Dietrich, Gary Cooper, Adolphe Menjou. Dietrich steals the show. Morocco still has one of the most romantic endings of any film.


I adored Gary Cooper and have seen all his films - except this one!!!


----------



## Guest

Speaking of Norman Jewison, in relation to Sidney Poitier, here's a favourite film of his:










Cher is a really fine actress and this role as Loretta is just one of her achievements. Great script, fabulous acting, engaging narrative...this film has everything. It's about family and is essentially an intimate story of Italian families painted on the broad canvas of New York City. And it's funny. Nicholas Cage is exceptional....."I lost my hand". Funny, because he blames his brother for this.


----------



## starthrower

Paris Blues 
1961


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> Paris Blues
> 1961


Such a good film, loaded with talent: Newman, Woodward, Poitier, Armstrong, Production Design: Alex Trauner and Director Martin ("Hud") Ritt. The establishing shot after the credits sequence - one long pan and scan, tracking and crane - and the use of sound is straight out of the playbook of Mamoulian's "Love Me Tonight":






As was Curtiz's "King Creole": to a greater extent that Ritt's film.


----------



## SanAntone

*The Tender Bar *is a 2021 American coming-of-age drama film directed by *George Clooney* from a screenplay by *William Monahan*. The film is an adaptation of the 2005 memoir of the same name by *J. R. Moehringer*, and recounts Moehringer's life growing up on Long Island. It stars *Ben Affleck*, *Tye Sheridan*, *Daniel Ranieri*, *Lily Rabe*, and *Christopher Lloyd*.

Engaging enough for me to have watched to the end.


----------



## Flamme

Sad 9/10


----------



## 96 Keys

_Don't Look Up_, a scathing political/social satire. Be sure to watch all of the credits...until the screen turns black as there is a scene within and after the credits.


----------



## perempe

*Babycall (2011)* with Noomi Rapace


----------



## pianozach

Watched Knives Out tonight.

A very enjoyable murder mystery told backwards. A tad strange watching Daniel Craig with a southern accent though.


----------



## Tempesta

director/writer, Peter Bogdanovich's 1971_The Last Picture Show_









screenwriter: Larry McMurtry, based on his novel; cinematographer: Robert Surtees; editor: Donn Camern; music: Bob Wills and His Texas Playboys; cast: Timothy Bottoms (Sonny Crawford), Jeff Bridges (Duane Jackson), Cybill Shepherd (Jacy Farrow), Ben Johnson (Sam the Lion), Cloris Leachman (Ruth Popper), Ellen Burstyn (Lois Farrow ), Eileen Brennan (Genevieve), Sam Bottoms (Billy), Sharon Ullrick (Charlene Duggs), Randy Quaid (Lester Marlow), Joe Heathcock (The Sheriff), Bill Thurman (Coach Popper), Barc Doyle (Joe Bob Blanton), Jessie Lee Fulton (Miss Mosey), Gary Brockette (Bobby Sheen), Clu Galager (Abilene), Robert Glenn (Gene Farrow)


----------



## perempe

Wir sind die Nacht / We Are the Night (2010)
Decent vampire movie from Germany.


----------



## Guest

Tempesta said:


> director/writer, Peter Bogdanovich's 1971_The Last Picture Show_
> 
> View attachment 162793
> 
> 
> screenwriter: Larry McMurtry, based on his novel; cinematographer: Robert Surtees; editor: Donn Camern; music: Bob Wills and His Texas Playboys; cast: Timothy Bottoms (Sonny Crawford), Jeff Bridges (Duane Jackson), Cybill Shepherd (Jacy Farrow), Ben Johnson (Sam the Lion), Cloris Leachman (Ruth Popper), Ellen Burstyn (Lois Farrow ), Eileen Brennan (Genevieve), Sam Bottoms (Billy), Sharon Ullrick (Charlene Duggs), Randy Quaid (Lester Marlow), Joe Heathcock (The Sheriff), Bill Thurman (Coach Popper), Barc Doyle (Joe Bob Blanton), Jessie Lee Fulton (Miss Mosey), Gary Brockette (Bobby Sheen), Clu Galager (Abilene), Robert Glenn (Gene Farrow)


Bogdanovich died last Thursday, 6th January. "The Last Picture Show" is a very fine film. He didn't make many fine films but this one and "Paper Moon" were right up there.


----------



## Guest

In honour of the passing of Peter Bogdanovich I recommend this superb film of his: "Paper Moon". This scene is excellent with O'Neill and his daughter Tatum. Perfectly cast.


----------



## pianozach

Watched X-Men: Phoenix today. Fun. Great special FX.


----------



## eljr

A comical satire based on the recent sad political history in the USA.

A modern day "Theater of the Absurd" offering.

A very good film.


----------



## Tempesta

Peter Bogdanovich's briskly paced, often hilarious _What's Up, Doc?_


----------



## Tempesta

Christabel said:


> In honour of the passing of Peter Bogdanovich I recommend this superb film of his: "Paper Moon". This scene is excellent with O'Neill and his daughter Tatum. Perfectly cast.


I'll be watching _ Paper Moon_ tonight.


----------



## Tempesta

Bogdanovich's
_ Paper Moon_








Brilliant!
Always one of my faves.


----------



## Guest

Tempesta said:


> Bogdanovich's
> _ Paper Moon_
> View attachment 162883
> 
> 
> Brilliant!
> Always one of my faves.


"Now eat your Coney Island and drink your Nehi"!!! I know lots of people I could say that too. Such a quotable quote.

"You want some dessert for Precious when she's finished her 'dog"? Hilarious!!


----------



## D Smith

Annihilation (2018) Alex Garland. Natalie Portman, Jennifer Jason Leigh. Intelligent psychological sci-fi/horror film that stays with you afterwards.


----------



## Flamme

Unrealistic but fun...9/10


----------



## Tempesta

Christabel said:


> "Now eat your Coney Island and drink your Nehi"!!! I know lots of people I could say that too. Such a quotable quote.
> 
> "You want some dessert for Precious when she's finished her 'dog"? Hilarious!!


Madeline Kahn's Trixie Delight has some of the most quotable lines in it too!


----------



## Art Rock

The Shape of Water (2017, American romantic fantasy film by Guillermo del Toro), starring Sally Hawkins, Michael Shannon, and Richard Jenkins.

On TV last night. Given the reviews we decided to give it a try. Good movie, great acting, but I found the humanoid unconvincing when the blue lights started flashing in his body. More importantly, there is a major mistake in the whole premise: are we really to believe that when they bring in the humanoid to this army-run institute, the "greatest secret ever", they let cleaning ladies be present to witness what's happening?


----------



## perempe

*Begin Again (2013)*


----------



## Jay




----------



## Biwa

Cleopatra Jones (1973)


----------



## Rogerx

Dug up an old one


----------



## D Smith

Algiers (1938). John Cromwell. Charles Boyer, Sigrid Gurie, Hedy Lamarr. A remake of Pepe le Moko and Hedy Lamarr's first American film. Algiers was the inspiration for Casablanca. Atmospheric and fun.


----------



## Biwa

Yamazakura (2008)


----------



## pianozach

Watched *X-Men Phoenix*.

This franchise has basically outlived the actors, and the few characters left from the beginnings have been recast with younger actors, and bunches of new characters have been introduced.

I understand that this is a brilliant move, and, for me, doesn't affect my enjoyment of these stand-alone films at all.

You like CGI? This film has it, and it's carried out brilliantly.


----------



## Tempesta

continuing a chronological tribute to Peter Bogdanovich ...
_ Daisy Miller_


----------



## eljr




----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> The Shape of Water (2017, American romantic fantasy film by Guillermo del Toro), starring Sally Hawkins, Michael Shannon, and Richard Jenkins.
> 
> On TV last night. Given the reviews we decided to give it a try. Good movie, great acting, but I found the humanoid unconvincing when the blue lights started flashing in his body. More importantly, there is a major mistake in the whole premise: are we really to believe that when they bring in the humanoid to this army-run institute, the "greatest secret ever", *they let cleaning ladies be present* to witness what's happening?


I didn't find that unbelievable. In 1962 women and minorities were still considered inconsequential life forms by a patriarchal military system. Invisible. I imagine that they systemically believed that poor people would never risk their jobs, or jail time, by spilling a secret. Military men with Top Secret clearance aren't going to clean bathrooms, it's "beneath them".

In a way, it hearkens back to slave days. Slaves would never "tattle" on their overseers: It would bring terrible punishment, and no one would believe them anyway.


----------



## pianozach

View attachment 163024


Watched the 3rd *Harry Potter* film (*Prisoner of Askaban*).

I'm pretty happy with how each book _and_ each film in the series seemed to be better than the last.

This one, with Hermoine's 'secret weapon', was a very complex 'magic lozenge' plot (tip o' the hat to WS Gilbert), and likely a nightmare to film.

New director Alfonso Cuarón is pretty amazing, as is Editor Steven Weisberg and Cinematographer Michael Seresin. The change of style suits the material well. The music by John Williams is again perfect.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

We have just been to see The Electrical World of Louis Wain. Engaging, quirky, funny, touching. Superb central performances from Benedict Cummerbund and Claire Foy, and a classy cameo from Toby Jones.

A few days back we saw the new West Side Story. I'm not a fan of musicals or of Spielberg's direction but absolutely loved this one. True to the original, some excellent singing, superb sets and tremendous energy. Brilliant.


----------



## Tempesta

_At Long Last Love_







(1975)

Burt Reynolds, Cybill Shepherd, Madeline Kahn, Duilio Del Prete, Eileen Brennan, John Hillerman, Mildred Natwick, and Liam Dunn

written, produced & directed by Peter Bogdanovich

I, for one, _love it_!


----------



## Tempesta

Bogdanovich's
_ Nickelodeon_


----------



## Jay




----------



## pianozach

Just watched the 4th installment in the Harry Potter franchise, *Harry Potter and the Goblet Something Something*.

While the previous film had the cutesy Hermoine blossoming into a young lady, in THIS this one she actually makes a grand entrance as a beautiful model. Her acting skills seem to have blossomed as well, out-acting her teen co-stars.

This is also the one where Ron Weasley starts revealing what a little jealous jerk he can be.









It also shows what jerks wizards can be, with "rules" that prevent them from letting teens face possible death (in this case, the Tri-Wizard's Cup competition). They already foreshadowed wizard cruelty in the last film, with Buckbeak the Hippogriff sentenced to death, which was to be carried out by having its head chopped off.


----------



## mikeh375

pianozach said:


> Just watched the 4th installment in the Harry Potter franchise, *Harry Potter and the Goblet Something Something*.
> 
> While the previous film had the cutesy Hermoine blossoming into a young lady, in THIS this one she actually makes a grand entrance as a beautiful model. Her acting skills seem to have blossomed as well, out-acting her teen co-stars.
> 
> This is also the one where Ron Weasley starts revealing what a little jealous jerk he can be.
> 
> View attachment 163092
> 
> 
> It also shows what jerks wizards can be, with "rules" that prevent them from letting teens face possible death (in this case, the Tri-Wizard's Cup competition). They already foreshadowed wizard cruelty in the last film, with Buckbeak the Hippogriff sentenced to death, which was to be carried out by having its head chopped off.


Zach, what a coincidence, me and the wife just finished off the whole set last night having watched one a night for the last week and having not seen them since they where released. What impressed me was the continuity as much as anything else and the films long reaching tale acted literally in real time as the kids grow up. I also liked how the films and story get darker and darker.

So my last film watched was this....


----------



## pianozach

mikeh375 said:


> Zach, what a coincidence, me and the wife just finished off the whole set last night having watched one a night for the last week and having not seen them since they where released. What impressed me was the continuity as much as anything else and the films long reaching tale acted literally in real time as the kids grow up. I also liked how the films and story get darker and darker.
> 
> So my last film watched was this....
> 
> View attachment 163093


Excellent. I've been rolling them out, every couple of days.

I'd read all the available books prior to the films coming out (1 through 4), and I was impressed at how well Rowling made each story more complex, incorporating themes that a growing teen would discover as they aged one more year for each novel.

The films did a damned excellent job of adapting the books to the screen. Each film also followed the growing maturity of the kids cinematically . . . even the Hogwart's castle and grounds grew more complex as the series progressed.

In fact, in 2011 producer *Chris Columbus* stated, *"We realised that these movies would get progressively darker. Again, we didn't know how dark but we realised that as the kids get older, the movies get a little edgier and darker."*

*FUN FACTS*: Although *Rowling*'s sale of the rights of the first four books gave her no control over who would be chosen as director, she expressed her opinion that her first choice would be *Terry Gilliam*. Rowling demanded, and was granted, a provision that the actors be kept strictly British (or Irish), with the exception of the 4th book, in which she specified that the visiting teams from France and Eastern Europe actually be FROM France and Eastern Europe.

While many high staff positions for the films saw people come and go (including *John Williams*, who scored the first three films), *Art Director Stuart Craig* stayed on for all 10 or eleven years of filming.

There is one interesting thing pioneered by the series was practice of splitting the finale of a film series into two back-to-back films began with the success of *Deathly Hallows*, and it would soon be replicated by the *Twilight* and *Hunger Games* film series.


----------



## Flamme

An Epic re-watch...A true winter terror...Need re-watching 3 or 4 times to understand...After a while I truly enjoyed in something that might become, reality? 10/10


----------



## Bwv 1080

Belfast was good - the 'coming of age' angle seemed superfluous though


----------



## Tempesta

_Saint Jack_









directed by Peter Bogdanovich and starring Ben Gazzara,
based on the novel written by Paul Theroux


----------



## D Smith

City That Never Sleeps. 1953 John Auer. Gig Young, Mala Powers, William Talman. A very odd but fascinating crime story with good atmospheric shots of Chicago. Talman plays a demented killer pre-Perry Mason.


----------



## Tempesta

_They All Laughed_








(director/writer: Peter Bogdanovich; screenwriter: Blaine Novak; cinematographer: Robby Müller; editors: William C. Carruth/Scott Vickrey; music: Douglas Dilge; cast: Audrey Hepburn (Angela Niotes), Ben Gazzara (John Russo), John Ritter (Charles Rutledge), Colleen Camp (Christy Miller), Patti Hansen (Sam, cab driver), Dorothy Stratten (Dolores Martin), Blaine Novak (Arthur Brodsky), Linda MacEwen (Amy Lester), George Morfogen (Leon Leondopolis), Sean Ferrer (Jose), Glenn Scarpelli (Michael Niotes), Vassili Lambrinos (Stavros Niotes), Antonia Bogdanovich (Stefania Russo), Alexandra Bogdanovich (Georgina Russo), Sheila Stodden (Barbara Jo)


----------



## mikeh375

We watched 'Midsommar' last night as we felt in the mood for some disturbing pagan cult creepiness and horror. (look away as the bodies hit the ground).

From IMDB...
_"A couple travels to Northern Europe to visit a rural hometown's fabled Swedish mid-summer festival. What begins as an idyllic retreat quickly devolves into an increasingly violent and bizarre competition at the hands of a pagan cult."_


----------



## Jay




----------



## ando

Jay said:


>


Wow. Someone just uploaded a copy on the Tube. Checkin it out before its pulled. Thanks.


----------



## D Smith

The Crowd Roars (1932). Howard Hawks. James Cagney, Joan Blondell, Ann Dvorak. Despite abrupt jumps in story continuity and cringe-worthy sexism, still worth watching for attitudes about the sport (auto racing) which haven't changed much in 90 years..


----------



## eljr

Not a good movie but I did make it to the end. The last two movies I watched (not posted in this thread) , I did not even make it to the end.


----------



## Tempesta

_Come and Get It_

(1936)









... co-directed by powerhouse filmmakers Howard Hawks and William Wyler (a third director, Richard Rosson, directed the "logging scenes"). It also features high profile actors Joel McCrea and Frances Farmer (in a dual role).


----------



## Flamme

What a wild ride...9/10


----------



## Tempesta

_The Wayward Bus_








(1957)
Joan Collins, Jayne Mansfield, Dan Dailey, Rick Jason, Betty Lou Keim, Dolores Michaels, Larry Keating, Robert Bray, Kathryn Givney, Dee Pollack, and Will Wright.


----------



## Vronsky

Seven Years in Tibet
Directed by: Jean-Jacques Annaud
Starring: Brad Pitt & David Thewlis


----------



## Flamme

Joyful 9/10


----------



## Forster

Disney's _Encanto_.

Very pretty, but very fast and so muddled. Blowed if I know what was going on and why.


----------



## Flamme

Very solid 9/10


----------



## Tempesta

Vincent Gallo x 2:







_ Buffalo '66_








_the Brown Bunny_

after 1976's _King Kong_
remake (with a formidable John Berry score)







_Kong_ has more panache in my view


----------



## SanAntone

*CBGB*










Aside from Alan Rickman's comatose performance, this was an enjoyable and informative movie. Too long, but worth watching for anyone interested in this music. I happened to be living in NYC during the prime of the club's life, so for me it was also a nostalgic trip down memory lane.


----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> *CBGB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from Alan Rickman's comatose performance, this was an enjoyable and informative movie. Too long, but worth watching for anyone interested in this music. I happened to be living in NYC during the prime of the club's life, so for me it was also a nostalgic trip down memory lane.


I am halfway through this, CBGB. I tend to watch movies in halves as I have the attention span of a gnat.

Last night I completed watching this. Fantastic docu film. So good, I broke out the CD soundtrack and am listening again now.


----------



## Flamme

An Aussie heroic one. 9/10


----------



## pianozach

I finished off my binge watching of the *Harry Potter* films. I agree with the critics and the public that the *Deathly Hallows Part 1* was the most unpleasant of the films.

Funny, but the films seemed shorter than they did when I first saw them.











Last night I watched *The Great Wall* (2016), starring Matt Damon. I'd not heard of it, and it has a 10% rating on Rotten Tomatoes. It wasn't as bad as all that, although it wasn't an epic film either. Except for Damon, Willem Defoe, and some Spaniard whom I don't recall ever hearing of before, the entire cast was Asian.

It was likely a brilliant financial move, as Western films have a maximum quota in China, and they'll almost always only choose films with Asian actors, and portray Asians in a positive light, which they did here. This was a Chinese/American co-production. It grossed $335 million worldwide, but still lost $75 million due to the high production costs, which included a production budget of $150 million, and over $110 million on promotion and advertising worldwide.

The very creative premise of the film is a faux-legendary explanation of The Great Wall of China's purpose, and is set in medieval times. Instead of being created centuries ago to keep out invading hordes of foreigners, it is actually a complex and technologically advanced defense system against hordes of monsters (or are they aliens?) that attack every 60 years. The Chinese are ready, but the twist is that the monsters (which resemble dinosaur-hyena hybrids with eyes in their shoulders), have 'evolved' since their last attack 60 years ago, much more clever, and much smarter. Well, not ALL of them; just one - the Queen monster, who happens to be a brilliant strategist.

I enjoyed it. Great action sequences, and the location shots were sometimes breathtaking.


----------



## Flamme

I loved that movie...


----------



## Captainnumber36

Does anyone here like Tim Burton at all? He's my favorite director.


----------



## Rogerx

Captainnumber36 said:


> Does anyone here like Tim Burton at all? He's my favorite director.


I believe he made Batman , if so I've seen it.


----------



## Forster

Captainnumber36 said:


> Does anyone here like Tim Burton at all? He's my favorite director.


I've certainly enjoyed some of his movies: _Pee Wee's Big Adventure, Batman, Corpse Bride_. I've also enjoyed movies he's had a hand in production: _The Nightmare Before Christmas_;

I find his attention to style sometimes distracts from content, and he pulls his punches with emotions, preferring humour to any other (_Beetlejuice, Edward Scissorhands, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory_)


----------



## perempe

*Bull (2019)*
Good drama.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Forster said:


> I've certainly enjoyed some of his movies: _Pee Wee's Big Adventure, Batman, Corpse Bride_. I've also enjoyed movies he's had a hand in production: _The Nightmare Before Christmas_;
> 
> I find his attention to style sometimes distracts from content, and he pulls his punches with emotions, preferring humour to any other (_Beetlejuice, Edward Scissorhands, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory_)


My favorites:

Dumbo
Alice in Wonderland
Frankenweenie
Batman
Big Eyes
Mars Attacks


----------



## HenryPenfold

scum

this post is too short. but maybe not anymore .....


----------



## Tempesta

Louis Malle's 1983 colorful romp
_Crackers_








based on a 1958 Roman comedy, _I Soliti Ignoti_

with Donald Sutherland
Jack Warden
Sean Penn
Wallace Shawn
Larry Riley
Trinidad Silva


----------



## Biwa

Captainnumber36 said:


> Does anyone here like Tim Burton at all? He's my favorite director.


I enjoy his films a lot.



Forster said:


> I find his attention to style sometimes distracts from content, and he pulls his punches with emotions, preferring humour to any other


Well said. I tend to think of him more as an imaginative creator of delightful fantasies, rather than a great director. His films are visually beautiful. Unfortunately, I often feel he doesn't have a good handle on the overall story. Humor can help but he over did it in Dark Shadows. My favorites are Sleepy Hollow and Ed Wood. I also have a soft spot for Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Captainnumber36

Captainnumber36 said:


> Does anyone here like Tim Burton at all? He's my favorite director.


I take this back. Amadeus is my favorite movie, I forgot about that.


----------



## pianozach

Had a bit of time on my hands today and watched two films.

*THE VISIT*

Written, directed, and co-produced by *M. Night Shyamalan*, so I had already figured out the switcheroo ending about a half hour in, a horror-comedy "found footage" film loaded with plot holes. So many plot holes.

I'd like to say the film was a real bomb, and while it grossed only $98 million, THAT makes it a tremendous success, when it only cost $5 million to make. Shyamalan kept a list of Hollywood executives who had refused to distribute *The Visit*, stating in 2018 that most had since been fired.








Tonight I watched, despite the warning sirens going off in my head, *Who's Harry Crumb?* starring John Candy.

I'd call it a 4 minute SNL sketch gone 80 minutes too long.

Sadly, there was a scene that nowadays would be considered racist, with Candy (as private detective Crumb) disguised himself as an Indian, complete with accent and turban. And brownface. Well, it was 1987, and this sort of crap was still a thing I guess.

One standout performance by *Shawnee Smith*, who went on to star in the TV series *Becker* for 6 years, and *Anger Management* for 3 years. She also played the role of *Amanda* in the first seven installments of the *Saw* film franchise


----------



## Tempesta

Woody Allen's _ Bullets Over Broadway_








John Cusack, Dianne Wiest, Chazz Palminteri, Jennifer Tilly, Mary-Louise Parker, Jim Broadbent, Jack Warden, Tracey Ullman, Joe Viterelli, Rob Reiner, Harvey Fierstein


----------



## pianozach

Tempesta said:


> Woody Allen's _ Bullets Over Broadway_
> 
> View attachment 163536
> 
> John Cusack, Dianne Wiest, Chazz Palminteri, Jennifer Tilly, Mary-Louise Parker, Jim Broadbent, Jack Warden, Tracey Ullman, Joe Viterelli, Rob Reiner, Harvey Fierstein


Been a while since I've seen *Bullets Over Broadway*, but I still remember it being pretty damned good.

I have a bit of trouble enjoying *Woody Allen* films any more. For me his personal life taints his "merchandise".

Even more of a shame that I know someone that was a swing in the Broadway Musical production of it (also written by Allen).


----------



## Biwa

Angst (1983)


----------



## SanAntone

*Ship of Fools* (1965)


----------



## Tempesta

pianozach said:


> Been a while since I've seen *Bullets Over Broadway*, but I still remember it being pretty damned good.
> 
> I have a bit of trouble enjoying *Woody Allen* films any more. For me his personal life taints his "merchandise".
> 
> Even more of a shame that I know someone that was a swing in the Broadway Musical production of it (also written by Allen).


It is still hilarious and holds up well. I never hold private life scandals against any artists works.


----------



## Joe B

Entertaining diversion while the snow storm has me hiding indoors.


----------



## perempe

*Breaking Surface (2020)*


----------



## eljr

My grandson shared his Disney account with me. The color was magnificent, original restored. The film felt very much it's era, 1937.


----------



## pianozach

Watched *THE ISLAND (2005)* this afternoon. This Michael Bay film stars Ewan McGregor, Scarlett Johansson, with Steve Buscemi, Michael Clarke Duncan, and Ethan Phillips (from Star Trek: Voyager).

For the first half hour or so I kept wondering if I'd perhaps already seen this film. The predictable scenario was so damned familiar. But that predictability played out after only an hour, and the rest of the film was one unpredictable event after another.

Excellent story, screenwriting, directing, and some wonderful art direction.


----------



## Flamme

A jewel in rough 9/10


----------



## Art Rock

Spy (2015 American action comedy spy film by Paul Feig, starring Melissa McCarthy, Jason Statham, Rose Byrne, and Miranda Hart), on TV yesterday. One of the best comedies I've seen for a long time.


----------



## Chilham

Dreary, predictable, yet compelling all at the same time. Strange little film about the invention of radar.


----------



## perempe

*The Great Wall (2016)*
Decent.

also rewatched I Spit on Your Grave (1978).


----------



## Biwa

Samurai Shifters (2019)


----------



## perempe

*Angel of Mine (2019)*
Interesting drama, great ending.


----------



## Ingélou

The Defiant Ones starring Sidney Poitier and Tony Curtis. Engrossing, and the conversations about freedom and having to be nice and show gratitude (even when it's not appropriate) in order to be allowed to eke out an existence still have a lot of relevance.


----------



## FrankE

Dinner for One (1963)
(Same procedure as last western new year)


----------



## Biwa

The Black Hole (1979)

I saw this in a theater back in 1979. It is dated, but to my surprise, it turned out to be better than I remembered.


----------



## Chilham

The Last Duel (2021)

I enjoyed it. Matt Damon can create a character (I'm a massive Bourne fan) but he can't act. He has a wooden face. Afflick steals the show whenever he's on screen.


----------



## Flamme

10/10


----------



## SanAntone

Return to some of my favorites this past week:

*Hannah and Her Sisters
Sleepless in Seattle
High Fidelity
Defending Your Life
When Harry Met Sally ...*


----------



## Jay




----------



## Pat Fairlea

Thon Ken Branagh's 'Belfast' is a grand wee film, so it is.


----------



## Biwa

Death Wish　(1974)

It's interesting to see in which film actors get their debut role.

In this case, it was Jeff Goldblum as "Freak #1"


----------



## Art Rock

Two recent comedies on TV:










Get Smart (2008 American action spy comedy film directed by Peter Segal), starring Steve Carell, Anne Hathaway, and Dwayne Johnson. Based on the TV series from the 60s that I loved to watch as a kid. It was fun (even really funny in places), but not brilliant.










The Heat (2013 American buddy cop action comedy film directed by Paul Feig), starring Sandra Bullock and Melissa McCarthy. This was OK, but I had expected more from the two lead actresses.


----------



## perempe

*Parallel Mothers (2021)*
A must see.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

_All is Lost_ (2013), starring Robert Redford as the one and only actor. This is one of the more artistically interesting films I have seen, as the first minute contains three times more dialogue than the rest of the film (only two other times where the character speaks). A harrowing survival story that ends in bracing ambiguity. Recommended.


----------



## SanAntone

_*Manhattan
Crossing Delancey
Local Hero
Tender Mercies
Driving Miss Daisy*_

More of my favorites.


----------



## MAS

Just received the new Blu-ray Region A. Just love that train and the music, not to mention the star-studded cast.


----------



## eljr

Fair at best:


----------



## eljr

Not that good but I made it to the end.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Badhaai Do (2022)
Starring Rajkumar Rao & Bhumi Pednekar


----------



## SanAntone

*Fried Green Tomatoes
Play It Again, Sam
Raging Bull*


----------



## Biwa

Belle de Jour (1967)


----------



## starthrower

A few WW2 flicks.

Run Silent, Run Deep 1958
The Eagle Has Landed 1976
The Dirty Dozen 1967


----------



## Biwa

Jane Eyre (1996)

Interesting to see Julian Fellowes acting (if only briefly) in the role of Colonel Dent.


----------



## perempe

I think SanAntone has some great recommendations, I'll check out the ones I've haven't seen yet.


----------



## starthrower

Dances With Wolves

It's hard to believe this film won seven academy awards. I found the story uninteresting and with an awful lot of gratuitous violence. And Kostner isn't much of an actor.


----------



## Vronsky

24 Hour Party People (2002)

Directed by: Michael Winterbottom
Starring: Steve Coogan


----------



## Biwa

Come Away (2020)

Beautifully filmed and sensitively directed but unfortunately this one never really comes to life like Finding Neverland (2004) did. The plot is confused. The fantasy worlds of Alice & Peter Pan were also frittered away and never incorporated effectively into the story.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Le Désert des Tartares (1976)


----------



## Flamme

10/10


----------



## D Smith

Cornered. 1945. Edward Dymytrk. Dick Powell, Walter Slezak. Dark post-WWII noir. Dick Powell hardly cracks a smile through the whole film.


----------



## Biwa

Sabotage (1936)

I still prefer The 39 Steps, but this is very good, pre-war Hitchcock all the same.


----------



## pianozach

Another free Spectrum On Demand Sci-Fi film:

*Mortal Engines* (2018)

Let's see, how do I describe this . . . In a dystopian future, a thousand years after the cataclysmic 60 Minute World War in the 2200s, entire cities have been mounted on wheels and motorized, and practice "Municipal Darwinism".

The bad guy? _*London*_. No kidding, _London_. Not only has it gobbled up all cities in the British Isles, it's now crossed the land bridge to Europe in its need for resources.

Overall the visual effects are stunning, and the art direction has a noticeable Steam Punk vibe to it.






.

The soundtrack is by Dutch composer *Tom Holkenborg*. He's more known for trance, big beat, and electronica, and is the brains behind the remix of *Elvis Presley*'s _*"A Little Less Conversation"*_, which became a worldwide hit in 2002. He has an impressive resume of oddball film scores, such as *Divergent, Mad Max: Fury Road, Deadpool, Tomb Raider, Alita: Battle Angel, Terminator: Dark Fate, Sonic the Hedgehog, Scoob!, Godzilla vs. Kong* and *Army of the Dead*.

Here's a taste:


----------



## perempe

Just ok, predictable party bus scene.


----------



## Biwa

pianozach said:


> Another free Spectrum On Demand Sci-Fi film:
> 
> *Mortal Engines* (2018)
> 
> Let's see, how do I describe this . . . In a dystopian future, a thousand years after the cataclysmic 60 Minute World War in the 2200s, entire cities have been mounted on wheels and motorized, and practice "Municipal Darwinism".
> 
> The bad guy? _*London*_. No kidding, _London_. Not only has it gobbled up all cities in the British Isles, it's now crossed the land bridge to Europe in its need for resources.
> 
> Overall the visual effects are stunning, and the art direction has a noticeable Steam Punk vibe to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The soundtrack is by Dutch composer *Tom Holkenborg*. He's more known for trance, big beat, and electronica, and is the brains behind the remix of *Elvis Presley*'s _*"A Little Less Conversation"*_, which became a worldwide hit in 2002. He has an impressive resume of oddball film scores, such as *Divergent, Mad Max: Fury Road, Deadpool, Tomb Raider, Alita: Battle Angel, Terminator: Dark Fate, Sonic the Hedgehog, Scoob!, Godzilla vs. Kong* and *Army of the Dead*.
> 
> Here's a taste:


I came across this one a couple of months ago on TV. I didn't know what it was, as I had missed the beginning. Interesting idea and visually delightful. The story is heavily focused on action and battle scenes, which isn't necessarily a bad thing, but I never got into the characters. Being full of thrills, kids and teens probably loved it. I am still waiting for it to come on again so I can catch the beginning. :tiphat:


----------



## pianozach

Biwa said:


> I came across this one a couple of months ago on TV. I didn't know what it was, as I had missed the beginning. Interesting idea and visually delightful. The story is heavily focused on action and battle scenes, which isn't necessarily a bad thing, but I never got into the characters. Being full of thrills, kids and teens probably loved it. I am still waiting for it to come on again so I can catch the beginning. :tiphat:


The entire backstory is given in a one minute narration, rather than spending 5 or 10 minutes illustrating it.

The exposition, instead, starts with 15 minutes of London chasing a small European town across the countryside, eventually "consuming" it by scooping it up, then slicing it up for its raw materials. The population is "assimilated".

All of the main characters start as one dimensional entities or stereotypes, and the mystery of their backstories "unfolds" as you go along, creating a few well fleshed-out protagonists and antagonists.


----------



## pianozach

Watched *Hotel Transylvania 3: Summer Vacation*, a cute 93 minute animated film.

Certainly not a deep film; indeed, it's target audience is kids. There's a couple of fart jokes.  Kids love farts. :devil:

Great voice talent, and a pretty funny script. Excellent animation. Funny most of the time.


----------



## eljr

Some good scenes, silly story, a too "pretty" lead male made it even less believable.










6/10


----------



## Biwa

Some different takes on the Wild West's Jimmy Ringo and Doc Holiday. Good performances.

The Gunfighter (1950)









'Doc' (1971)


----------



## pianozach

Another animated film this afternoon: *Spider-Man: Into the Spider-Verse* (2018).

I didn't know it was animated until I started watching. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Probably the funniest and most solid of any Spiderman film I've ever seen.

The film won Best Animated Feature at the 91st Academy Awards, and grossed over $375 million worldwide against a $90 million budget. So, there will likely be at least two sequels to it.

Let's start with the stunning animation, which is based on a comic book vibe. Effective.

A great storyline, and excellent direction bringing it to life.

I'd give it a solid A, if it weren't for some generic auto-tuned hip-hop, which may be the urban vibe they were going for, but which was, instead, mildly annoying.


----------



## Art Rock

On TV yesterday evening: Seven (1995 American neo-noir psychological crime thriller, directed by David Fincher), starring Brad Pitt, Morgan Freeman, Gwyneth Paltrow, and Kevin Spacey. One of those movies I had of course heard about but never actually watched. It is an excellent movie, with tremendous acting by Freeman, and wonderful interactions of him with Pitt.


----------



## Flamme

10/10


----------



## eljr

I am a terrible movie watcher. Just terrible. It is common for me to break into laughter at the farcical nature of a film that others are engrossed in. Last night took it to an extreme. 
I laughed so often and so hard that I researched the film to see if it was indeed a comedy or if I have further degenerated in my ability to suspend disbelief. Apparently this was not a comedy and my affliction is notably worse.

Just now, when I went to capture the image below to post here I broke out in laughter seeing the image of the statue of liberty with it's dismembered head. The head was rolled down Broadway, apparently by an unidentified monster, all the way to Columbus circle. About 5 miles. Luckily it did not harm any of the buildings at nearby Lincoln Center where it landed!

Anyway, I did enjoy the film work, the stylistic approach. I'd love to see this same concept used with a less farcical story line. I watched the movie as sci-fi is easier for me to deal with than cops and robbers. Plus, for years I have seen it hailed as a great workout movie for your subwoofers and indeed it was good at challenging these.

This is a well educated group here, I'd be curious to know if anyone has any insight as to why I am nearly powerless to suspend disbelief of any kind.


----------



## pianozach

eljr said:


> I am a terrible movie watcher. Just terrible. It is common for me to break into laughter at the farcical nature of a film that others are engrossed in. Last night took it to an extreme.
> I laughed so often and so hard that I researched the film to see if it was indeed a comedy or if I have further degenerated in my ability to suspend disbelief. Apparently this was not a comedy and my affliction is notably worse.
> 
> Just now, when I went to capture the image below to post here I broke out in laughter seeing the image of the statue of liberty with it's dismembered head. The head was rolled down Broadway, apparently by an unidentified monster, all the way to Columbus circle. About 5 miles. Luckily it did not harm any of the buildings at nearby Lincoln Center where it landed!
> 
> Anyway, I did enjoy the film work, the stylistic approach. I'd love to see this same concept used with a less farcical story line. I watched the movie as sci-fi is easier for me to deal with than cops and robbers. Plus, for years I have seen it hailed as a great workout movie for your subwoofers and indeed it was good at challenging these.
> 
> This is a well educated group here, I'd be curious to know if anyone has any insight as to why I am nearly powerless to suspend disbelief of any kind.


I don't know, but I have a similar story about my late brother.

First off, I've been involved with musical theatre and operetta and other stage stuff for well over 50 years now. But my older brother despised stage musicals. He could never get past telling a live story through song and dance . . . it just seemed so stupid, and he could never get past a failure of belief suspension to simply "buy into" the genre of art.

His loss. But I do understand it; people don't break into song and dance in real life. It's patently artificial.


----------



## Jay




----------



## senza sordino

The Power of the Dog (2021), Netflix. 









I thought it was very boring. A very slow burn leading to an uninteresting ending.


----------



## pianozach

*Spider-Man: Far From Home* (2019)

Live action with plenty of CGI.

It's actually a pretty slow starter, with a great deal of exposition before it gets down to brass tacks. Turns out, after an hour of waiting for something to make it worthwhile, it actually delivers.

The strange part of all this is that Peter Parker and MJ are teens, and the film places itself firmly in the post-gauntlet (post-*Avengers: End Game*) time of the Marvel Universe. So there's a few details that I didn't "get" due to having missed some of the other films.

It also seems to be directed firmly at a teen audience, with the leads portrayed as angsty and awkward teens. Not an awful screenplay choice, but it certainly FELT a bit awkward watching the awkward scenes and dialogue.






.

Oh, and by the way, it grossed over $1.1 billion worldwide, making it the first Spider-Man film to pass the billion-dollar mark, the fourth-highest-grossing film of 2019, and became Sony Pictures' highest-grossing film and the 24th-highest-grossing film of all time.


----------



## D Smith

House of Gucci. (2021) Ridley Scott. Lady Gaga, Adam Driver, Jared Leto, Al Pacino, Jeremy Irons, Salma Hayek. Excellent performances by Gaga, Driver and Irons. Leto's performance is a caricature and hard to watch under the 2 tons of prosthetics he was forced to wear. About a half hour too long but worth watching.


----------



## eljr

pianozach said:


> I don't know, but I have a similar story about my late brother.
> 
> First off, I've been involved with musical theatre and operetta and other stage stuff for well over 50 years now. But my older brother despised stage musicals. He could never get past telling a live story through song and dance . . . it just seemed so stupid, and he could never get past a failure of belief suspension to simply "buy into" the genre of art.
> 
> His loss. But I do understand it; people don't break into song and dance in real life. It's patently artificial.


This sounds more like of reject of art presented as such or else he would not have rejected all musical theater.

Another thought, rivalry between brothers? Maybe it was a safe way for his subconscious to trivialize your work?


----------



## starthrower

Documentary film about Philippe Petit, the Frenchman who walked a wire between the twin towers in NYC. If you're in your late 50s or older you may remember this happening back in 1974.


----------



## pianozach

eljr said:


> This sounds more like of reject of art presented as such or else he would not have rejected all musical theater.
> 
> Another thought, rivalry between brothers? Maybe it was a safe way for his subconscious to trivialize your work?


Your second thought might be true. I was a wonder kid on the piano. He never really excelled at much. It may have had something to do with our father passing away (of polio) when I was 8 months old, and he was 4 years old - just old enough to grok the loss. My mother did amateur theatre and amateur musical theatre all her life as well though . . . so he was rejecting that as well.


----------



## eljr

pianozach said:


> Your second thought might be true. I was a wonder kid on the piano. He never really excelled at much. It may have had something to do with our father passing away (of polio) when I was 8 months old, and he was 4 years old - just old enough to grok the loss. My mother did amateur theatre and amateur musical theatre all her life as well though . . . so he was rejecting that as well.


You were the baby, he felt abandoned by dad's passing and mom bring properly doting on the baby, you. Anything you and mom shared could have triggered a response of aversion in him.

BTW, I am sorry you lost your dad so young.


----------



## pianozach

eljr said:


> You were the baby, he felt abandoned by dad's passing and mom bring properly doting on the baby, you. Anything you and mom shared could have triggered a response of aversion in him.
> 
> BTW, I am sorry you lost your dad so young.


Thanks for that.

My mom remarried in a couple of years, and the two of them had a daughter just three years later.

My brother was in a show before I was (and I was pretty young, like 9, when I did my first), but it was his last ever.


----------



## Luchesi

pianozach said:


> I don't know, but I have a similar story about my late brother.
> 
> First off, I've been involved with musical theatre and operetta and other stage stuff for well over 50 years now. But my older brother despised stage musicals. He could never get past telling a live story through song and dance . . . it just seemed so stupid, and he could never get past a failure of belief suspension to simply "buy into" the genre of art.
> 
> His loss. But I do understand it; people don't break into song and dance in real life. It's patently artificial.


You would know more about this than me, but I think early musicals and early sci-fi shows were taken as lighthearted and intentionally farcical and fantastical. Wink, wink! And then later we were supposed to take the later generations of them seriously? Yes, it would be much easier if we were much younger, and that seems to be the phenomenon here. Escapism taken seriously?


----------



## Forster

pianozach said:


> Oh, and by the way, it grossed over $1.1 billion worldwide, making it the first Spider-Man film to pass the billion-dollar mark, the fourth-highest-grossing film of 2019, and became Sony Pictures' highest-grossing film and the 24th-highest-grossing film of all time.


And confirms Hollywood's...and US audience's...peculiar fascination with this particular superhero. What does Spidey have that Super and Bat don't?


----------



## Forster

_Dune _2021

On BluRay

For the second time since watching on IMAX!

Watching the Harkonnen retake Arrakis while the invasion of Ukraine was on my mind was a bit weird.

I think it's a remarkably shot movie, making the morally ugly seem beautiful. The emotional pallete is restrained, as if we're expected to yield to the flow just as Paul and his mother have to yield when trying to navigate the 'thopter through the sandstorm (echoes of course of Luke using the Force in his attack on the Death Star.)

There are also echoes of _Apocalypse Now _(Kurtz/The Baron stroking their giant bald heads in the half light). In fact, I'm pretty sure Villeneuve had Coppola's epic most in mind when he was making this movie, where gorgeous exploding napalm and deadly helicopter blades trap the viewer like a fly in a web.


----------



## pianozach

Forster said:


> And confirms Hollywood's...and US audience's...peculiar fascination with this particular superhero. What does Spidey have that Super and Bat don't?


I switched over from Batman fan to Spider-Man fan (and from DC to Marvel) back in the 60s.

Spider-Man was a smart-***, and always talked smack when he fought. He was also younger.


----------



## Luchesi

Dickinson (tv series)

Each episode is based on a poem of hers.

Grief is a Mouse -
And chooses Wainscot in the Breast
For His Shy House -
And baffles quest -

Grief is a Thief - quick startled -
Pricks His Ear - report to hear
Of that Vast Dark -
That swept His Being - back -

Grief is a Juggler - boldest at the Play -
Lest if He flinch - the eye that way
Pounce on His Bruises - One - say - or Three -
Grief is a Gourmand - spare His luxury -

Best Grief is Tongueless - before He'll tell -
Burn Him in the Public Square -
His Ashes - will
Possibly - if they refuse - How then know -
Since a Rack couldn't coax a syllable - now.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dickinson_(TV_series)


----------



## Luchesi

pianozach said:


> I switched over from Batman fan to Spider-Man fan (and from DC to Marvel) back in the 60s.
> 
> Spider-Man was a smart-***, and always talked smack when he fought. He was also younger.


Back in more grown up times (not grown up in a good way) Batman was taken as campy. It's still in the memory of fans.


----------



## perempe

*The Card Counter (2021)*
Great drama.


----------



## Rogerx

Ladies In Lavender,

Judi Dench as Ursula Widdington
Maggie Smith as Janet Widdington
Natascha McElhone as Olga Danilof
Miriam Margolyes as Dorcas
David Warner as Dr. Mead
Daniel Brühl as Andrea Marowski
Toby Jones as Hedley
Freddie Jones as Jan Pendered
Clive Russell as Adam Penruddocke

Very good movie.


----------



## pianozach

Pulled up LOGAN on the ol' Spectrum On Demand.

It's about an older WOLVERINE from the X-Men universe. Old senile Prof. Xavier is there, and Wolverine and he are a couple of the very few X-Men left.

A nifty storyline (that I won't give away), but excessively violent (beheadings and such).


----------



## Jay




----------



## starthrower

A Family Thing (1996) starring Robert Duvall and James Earl Jones. Good flick, and it's free on YT.


----------



## pianozach

*Alita: Battle Angel*

A Manga heroine brought to life.

Strange, but interesting. Robot on robot violence. Alita is brought to life using motion capture tech, the same as Gollum in LoTR, or the aliens in Avatar.

While the film is captivating, the screenplay is pretty messy, and there's a lot that you have to simply "go with".






The soundtrack is by Dutch composer Tom Holkenborg, the same soundtrack composer for a film I watched last week, Mortal Engines.


----------



## pianozach

*Upgrade*
2018

Australian cyberpunk action film.

A man paralyzed in an apparent hit gets implanted with a chip ("STEM") that allows him to control his body again, and uses it to hunt down the men responsible.

Again, I've found a gory and violent science fiction film.


----------



## Rogerx

Very mediocre.


----------



## That Guy Mick

How did Cumberbatch come off as an American cowpoke? As a fan of him, I have considered watching it. He is an awesome actor!


----------



## That Guy Mick

Petit is an incredible individual! Inspirational and fun, if not terrifying. Highly recommend watching Man on a Wire!


----------



## perempe

*Ghostbusters: Afterlife (2021)*
Funny Walmart scene, Hollywood ending.


----------



## perempe

*The Fallout (2021)*
Interesting, despite I'm almost 30 years older than the characters in the movie.


----------



## Vronsky

Vice (2018)

Directed by: Adam McKay
Starring: Christian Bale, Amy Adams, Steve Carell & Sam Rockwell


----------



## pianozach

*Columbiana* (2013)

Put it on, and realized I'd seen it before, although I only really remembered a few of the basic plot points. All in all, an enjoyable revenge tale, even if the editing is a bit ham-fisted.

But, well, you know, Zoe Saldana, she kicks azz.


----------



## Biwa

The Kindness of Strangers (2019)

Better than I expected. The likable characters lift the story out of the darkness.


----------



## Rogerx

A few days back


----------



## perempe

*The Quake (Skjelvet, 2018)*
Nice sequel to The Wave (Bølgen).


----------



## pianozach

*Money Monster* (2016)

George Clooney & Julia Roberts

A man takes over a live broadcast of a smarmy live financial advice program, straps a bomb vest to the host (Clooney), and all he wants is to know where $200 million went. A computer "glitch" made the money vanish, $60,000 of which was his, and no one can explain it.

Clooney does well as the "callous host that turns compassionate", but Roberts seems a bit under-utilized as his producer.

Unfortunately I was able to guess the twist and the villain early on, and it played out more like an episode of *Columbo*. Jodie Foster directed. It's hard to tell whether me figuring out the plot so early on is a directorial or screenwriter or editing issue, but it doesn't really matter.

Clooney really is remarkable on screen, and certainly appears to carry the film, with some very credible help from the disgruntled first-time stockholder played by Jack O'Connell. First time I've seen O'Connell in anything.


----------



## SanAntone

*Schindler's List*

Last night. I consider this Steven Spielberg at his best.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*A Few Good Men*


----------



## Ariasexta

Steve Backshall： In Pursuit of World Firsts Expedition, Kamtchaka. 

Wonderful documentary about one of the last prestine lands of plante Earth.


----------



## perempe

*BigBug (2022)*
Jeunet's latest on Netflix.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*With the Marines at Tarawa*

1944 Oscar winner - documentary (short subject)


----------



## perempe

*The Worst Person in the World (Verdens verste menneske, 2021)*
Joachim Trier's latest drama.


----------



## mikeh375

Watched 'Walk the Line' again last night. Phoenix and Witherspoon are outstanding and decent singers too, her Oscar was well deserved. I particularly liked the attention to detail. The microphones develop as the years go by, subtle perhaps, but for this guy who lived half of his life in recording studios, it was nice to see....I did crave music with more than 3 chords afterwards though.....


----------



## Ingélou

Yes, we've got Walk The Line and have watched it two or three times. Very enjoyable.

We watched The Vikings last night, starring Kirk Douglas, Tony Curtis, Janet Leigh and Ernest Borgnine. A bit silly in places - Janet Leigh had such a 1950s figure and make-up, and the Vikings seemed to do nothing but roar with laughter and get drunk. Their feeble oar-strokes suggested that the film-set boat had a motor in it! At the start there was a simplistic mini history lesson, though I liked the graphics.

We ordered it because I remembered it being shown on TV several years after its release when I was a teenager. But with all its improbabilities, we enjoyed it. The costumes and scenery were stunning in colour. It was shot on location in Norway for the Vikings' home, and in Britanny for King Aella's castle.

I'm not normally a great fan of fight scenes but I did love the ingenious way the Vikings dealt with drawbridges. And Ragnar's death was a moving moment. Ernest Borgnine was rather good as Ragnar, and it was great to see Eileen Way, a stalwart British character actress, as the rune-casting Kitala. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Vikings_(film)

Good entertainment!


----------



## pianozach

Took a dive into the UNDERWORLD film series, starting with *Underworld* (2003), starring Kate Beckinsale.

I was expecting something pretty cheesy, but it was anything but.

I found the film a bit tough to follow; naturally Vampires and Lycans (werewolves) all look human, and I found it rather difficult through most of the film to keep track of who was who. The film editing was choppy, which added to the chaos.
Some of the CGI seemed a bit cheap, not surprising for a film with lofty ambitions, but with a production budget of only $22 million. Buoyed by the surprise success of the film (it grossed $95 million), a sequel was planned. In total there are 5 films in the series (so far) each released roughly 3 years apart.

However, these criticisms are outweighed by the excellent art direction, some surprisingly good acting, and a clever backstory that unfolded all through the film. The difference between the 'races' is underscored by Vampires living (?) lives of luxury, decadence even, while escalating the war against the Lycans for centuries, who tend to live in less comfortable situations, like, you know, in sewers. So there's an undercurrent of class warfare as well.

High marks to Bill Nighy as the Elder Vampire Viktor. His portrayal had gravitas, and harkened back to the early days of film bad guys like Karloff. Beckinsale delivers as well.

I came to enjoy the score from *Paul Haslinger* as the film progressed. The utilization of Classical Modernism was very effective, more in the mold of Ligeti than John Williams. The songs included were Metal of the Industrial DeathGothcore subgenre (if there is such a thing), another effective choice. I likely wouldn't really enjoy the soundtrack on its own, but truly appreciate it in service to the film.

This original trailer, on the other hand, IS a bit cheesy, with the voiceover narration giving the film an entirely different vibe than it is.


----------



## pianozach

Andrew Kenneth said:


> *With the Marines at Tarawa*
> 
> 1944 Oscar winner - documentary (short subject)


This was fascinating, in a trainwreck sort of way.

It's a propaganda film, and Hollywood was more than happy to "play along". The bias in the "unbiased" narration was wonderfully _UN_subtle, with words like "savage" slipped in. The narration by an uncredited William Lundigan was so incredibly stereotypically dry that it bordered on being a parody of voiceover narration, so no complaints there.

I suppose it could have been worse. War is hell.


----------



## Ariasexta

Hot Roads - The World's Most Dangerous Roads.

Himalaya

Very intersting documentary about how people transport and commute themselves over the most dangerous and under-developed areas. Full of cultural and epochial revelations.


----------



## perempe

*Excision (2012)*
Nice surprise.


----------



## senza sordino

Capricorn One (1978). On Amazon Prime. I really enjoyed this. I saw this movie about forty years ago so I couldn't remember the ending. Nasa fakes a Mars landing, a plot possibly borne out of Moon landing conspiracies. It's a movie of its time, but if you know the 1970s, you might enjoy it.


----------



## Biwa

A Ghost Story (2017)

Not your typical paranormal film but a change of pace is good sometimes.


----------



## perempe

I recommend both.


----------



## pianozach

I was going to view the 2nd film in the *Underworld* series today, but Spectrum yanked that one particular entry from their "Free Movies" list, while retaining all the rest.

So I found the 2017 remake of *Murder On the Orient Express*.

I've got to say that I didn't figure out "Whodunnit" until only a couple of minutes before the reveal, which I will not reveal.

Directed by, and starring, Kenneth Brannaugh, with some other notable stars. I enjoyed the whole thing, but, then again, I always enjoy murder mysteries . . . . Man, I used to be a sucker for episodes of Hawaii-Five-O, Columbo, and Law & Order.

This one was well worth the time spent watching it.

Along the way I spotted only one continuity error, probably due to some re-editing, and a couple of script edits that left stuff out.


----------



## pianozach

Sometimes you choose wisely (as in Murder On the Orient Express), and sometimes you choose poorly, as in today's film:

Ralph Bakshi's *Wizards* from 1977.

While the apocalyptic animation is extremely creative, and bursting with clever stuff, the screenplay seems to have been stolen from some 14-year-old boy.

Yeah, there's definitely some real stabs (gouges?) at social commentary, pitting the pitfalls of technology against the pure-at-heart, and the power of propaganda, which in this year's war culture, seems rather appropriate. There's a strong anti-fascist tone to the film, right down to the ham-handed Nazis vs. Jews allegory.


----------



## perempe

*The Secret: Dare to Dream (2020)*
Can't recommend it to male audience.


----------



## Sloe

Fram för lilla Märta a Swedish comedy film from 1945 directed by Hasse Ekman who was the son of one of the most famous Swedish actors Gösta Ekman and also the father of one the most famous Swedish actors Gösta Ekman about a man played by Stig Järrel who played the latin teacher in Frenzy pretends to be a woman to get a job in an orchestra and starts to fight for womens rights:






Similar to Some Like it hot but much better. It also have scenes set in 2006 but they look very much like the forties.

It is odd that the election is depicted as a first past the poll election even if Sweden changed to proportional elections already in 1909.


----------



## senza sordino

Rocketman (2019). We saw this, not at home, not at the local theatre, but at the symphony! Our local professional orchestra performed the score while the movie was projected above. It was great, a lot of fun. This is the second time I've seen this movie, but how could I resist seeing it performed live? The sound was fantastic. The orchestra brought in a few ringers: a couple of electric guitar players, an electric bass player, and a piano player. Three years ago, I saw my orchestra perform Casablanca. Later this year they're doing Singing in the Rain and Return of the Jedi.


----------



## SanAntone

senza sordino said:


> Capricorn One (1978). On Amazon Prime. I really enjoyed this. I saw this movie about forty years ago so I couldn't remember the ending. Nasa fakes a Mars landing, a plot possibly borne out of Moon landing conspiracies. It's a movie of its time, but if you know the 1970s, you might enjoy it.


This was the movie my wife and I saw on our first date.


----------



## pianozach

Selected *Thor: The Dark World* from the Spectrum On Demand freebies list.

The description didn't really sound familiar, so there ya go. Turns out I _*had*_ seen it before, but honestly, I think I only remembered 5%.

I think that speaks to the notion that the screenplay and story weren't all that memorable. I mean, it wasn't *bad* or anything, but I'm somewhat disturbed that I remembered so very little of it. Even so, it seemed longer than it actually ran.

I guess all the action sequences were dandy and all. Nice CGI. Even the score was faux-epic. I like the lead characters of Thor, Loki, and Odin (Anthony Hopkins).


----------



## pianozach

pianozach said:


> Sometimes you choose wisely (as in Murder On the Orient Express), and sometimes you choose poorly, as in today's film:
> 
> Ralph Bakshi's *Wizards* from 1977.
> 
> While the apocalyptic animation is extremely creative, and bursting with clever stuff, the screenplay seems to have been stolen from some 14-year-old boy.
> 
> Yeah, there's definitely some real stabs (gouges?) at social commentary, pitting the pitfalls of technology against the pure-at-heart, and the power of propaganda, which in this year's war culture, seems rather appropriate. There's a strong anti-fascist tone to the film, right down to the ham-handed Nazis vs. Jews allegory.


----------



## D Smith

Room at the Top. 1959. Jack Clayton. Starring Simone Signoret, Laurence Harvey, Heather Sears. Be careful what you wish for. Gripping and visceral.


----------



## perempe

*Waves (2019)*
Great drama.


----------



## perempe

*Nosferatu the Vampyre (1979)*
Highly recommended.


----------



## Art Rock

There Will Be Blood (2007 American epic period drama, Paul Thomas Anderson), starring Daniel Day-Lewis, Paul Dano, and Kevin J. O'Connor, yesterday on TV. The summary did not really appeal to us, but given the cast and the sterling reviews we gave it a shot. Excellent movie, great original soundtrack as well (composed by Radiohead's Jonny Greenwood).


----------



## perempe

*Ricochet (1991)
*It aged better than I thought.


----------



## Biwa

Samurai Reincarnation
Original title: Makai tenshô
(1981)


----------



## vincula

This is the last film I've watched. Nice one, methinks.














Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*RRR* (2022) S.S. Rajamouli's latest epic.
(starring NTR jr. , Ram Charan, Ajay Devgn & Alia Bhatt)


----------



## perempe

*Thelma & Louise (1991)*
I watched it yesterday for the first time. How did I miss it for so long?


----------



## NoCoPilot

*Birdy* (1984)

An Alan Parker film about two Vietnam vets with PTSD, one of them (Matthew Modine) retreats into a fugue state, believing himself to be a bird. The other, a young Nicholas Cage, performs most of the movie in heavy head bandages while trying to snap his friend out of his condition. The story is told in a series of flashbacks, how the two became best friends, how Modine's character trained homing pigeons, how "Birdy" was fascinated with flying and experimented with human flight.

The movie is kind of a combination of "One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest" and "Brewster McCloud." Music for the film was by Peter Gabriel, though it is largely mixed well back. Supposedly takes place during the Vietnam War (1964-1974) but all the cars and cultural references are late 1950s. The movie earned $1.4 million at the box office on a budget of $12 million.

So overall, the movie was an interesting failure on several levels.


----------



## senza sordino

Last night, I watched Breaker Morant (1980). Wow! What a fantastic movie, I thoroughly enjoyed it. I was taken for an emotional ride. I had recorded it some months ago, and it sat on my DVR. I didn't know anything about it before watching it, all I knew was that it was an Australian movie. It's the true story of Australians fighting in the Boer War in South Africa. It's a court marshall and trial of three Australians serving in the British Army. Highly recommended.


----------



## FrankE

Битва за Севастополь (2015)
(Bitva za Sevastopol)

Though I was listening much more than watching because I was doing something else.
It's in Russian
Some good music in it.


----------



## mikeh375

Streamed this last night. Wierd and freaky but watchable if you like to be unnerved in a bizzare way.


----------



## pianozach

*ANNA*
(2019)

Same concept as *Red Sparrow*: Gorgeous Russian beauty spy is a killing machine, but trapped in a situation from which she can never be free.

But Red Sparrow was shallow, with egregious stereotypes, cheesecake, and cruelty.

*Anna* is smartly done, well scripted, well directed, and a marvel of editing prowess.

Because it's a spy thriller, I don't want to spoil it by giving away too much. So . . . well . . . it wasn't until her third scene that I realized that one of the supporting characters was played by *Helen Mirren*. Nice work, Helen.









When the end credits rolled, I was somewhat pleased to see that credit for the score (by French composer *Éric Serra*) was featured prominently in third position.

Critics seemed to criticize the film based on director Luc Besson's tendency to do these sorts of films all the time, and hasn't branched out into other film genres. I'm guessing he's directing what he loves to direct, and directing the sorts of films he does well. The criticism seems to be like criticizing Stephen King for continuing to write in the horror genre instead of writing some Rom-Coms.

The film chooses to tell the story by jumping back and forth through time. That was a bit offputting the first few times, but then it became pretty obvious that this was actually a brilliant way to present this story. In an early scene, we see Anna plucked off the streets working selling Russian nesting dolls, a clever nod to how the screenplay and direction manages to place nesting competing narrative timelines within each other.


----------



## mikeh375

^^ Saw that a while back and enjoyed it a lot. an excellent girl kicks *** movie.
Sticking with strong female leads, we watched 'Molly's Game' last night starring Jessica Chastain. Another smart movie based on a true story about illicit poker games for well known people run by a very smart cookie. Definitely a good watch and Chastain is great.
It's available on the BBC iPlayer.


----------



## That Guy Mick

pianozach said:


> *ANNA*
> (2019)
> 
> Same concept as *Red Sparrow*: Gorgeous Russian beauty spy is a killing machine, but trapped in a situation from which she can never be free.
> 
> But Red Sparrow was shallow, with egregious stereotypes, cheesecake, and cruelty.
> 
> *Anna* is smartly done, well scripted, well directed, and a marvel of editing prowess.
> 
> Because it's a spy thriller, I don't want to spoil it by giving away too much. So . . . well . . . it wasn't until her third scene that I realized that one of the supporting characters was played by *Helen Mirren*. Nice work, Helen.
> 
> View attachment 165589
> 
> 
> When the end credits rolled, I was somewhat pleased to see that credit for the score (by French composer *Éric Serra*) was featured prominently in third position.
> 
> Critics seemed to criticize the film based on director Luc Besson's tendency to do these sorts of films all the time, and hasn't branched out into other film genres. I'm guessing he's directing what he loves to direct, and directing the sorts of films he does well. The criticism seems to be like criticizing Stephen King for continuing to write in the horror genre instead of writing some Rom-Coms.
> 
> The film chooses to tell the story by jumping back and forth through time. That was a bit offputting the first few times, but then it became pretty obvious that this was actually a brilliant way to present this story. In an early scene, we see Anna plucked off the streets working selling Russian nesting dolls, a clever nod to how the screenplay and direction manages to place nesting competing narrative timelines within each other.


Sounds pretty good. I like nudity. How good was the necking on a scale of 1-10?


----------



## pianozach

That Guy Mick said:


> Sounds pretty good. I like nudity. How good was the necking on a scale of 1-10?


*Anna* had some scenes depicting sex, but I wouldn't say that there was any real nudity. There was some sideboob in silhouette.

*Red Sparrow* definitely had some gratuitous nudity and sex, as I recall.


----------



## Forster

The concept of the tough female agent kicking *** is no more (or less) attractive than the tough male doing the same. There seems, however, to be something additionally unhealthy in the attitude of some males towards them. I'm not sure that many women find a man kicking *** quite so kinkily attractive as some men do watching, say, Johansson in leathers!


----------



## SanAntone

*Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid*
Paul Newman, Robert Redford, Katherine Ross


----------



## starthrower

Who's Afraid Of Virginia Woolf?

1966, starring Elizabeth Taylor, Richard Burton, George Segal, and Sandy Dennis.

This one's free on YouTube.


----------



## Forster

_Citizen Kane _(1941)

(again)

It's an interesting watch, visually clever, but I've never quite been as overwhelmed by it as claims for its greatness suggest it should. It's quite a 'cold' film, with the strongest emotional component being Kane's wrecking of Susan's bedroom when she leaves.


----------



## Biwa

Near Dark (1987)

This one seems to be popular with fans of vampire films. It felt a bit dated to me, though.


----------



## starthrower

starthrower said:


> Who's Afraid Of Virginia Woolf?
> 
> 1966, starring Elizabeth Taylor, Richard Burton, George Segal, and Sandy Dennis.
> 
> This one's free on YouTube.


Wow! This is a great flick. It's very intense, and Elizabeth Taylor won an Oscar for her portrayal of a very unhappy and vindictive house wife of a small town college professor. The entire story takes place during a marathon drunken evening when Taylor and husband (Richard Burton) involve an unsuspecting colleague and his wife in their sordid marriage problems.


----------



## Art Rock

On TV last night:

Bohemian Rhapsody (2018 biographical musical drama film directed by Bryan Singer, starring Rami Malek. Highly entertaining, and wonderful nostalgia for someone who like me followed their career from (almost) start to (almost) finish.


----------



## perempe

Both are highly likeable family movies, but can't believe the unoriginal CODA won Oscar.


----------



## Biwa

_The Priest And The Beauty_ (_Anchin To Kiyohime, 安珍と清姫_), 1960, directed by Koji Shima


----------



## Rogerx

Krzysztof Kieślowski
other parts to follow


----------



## Ingélou

La Vie En Rose. We'd seen it before, but enjoyed it even more the second time. Such a compelling character, and such a tragic lifestyle. The music is marvellous and the acting very good. We've decided to order a biography of Piaf since our interest is well and truly piqued.


----------



## perempe

Infinite Storm (2022)
For hiking/Watts fans.


----------



## pianozach

I could have watched a film today, but I chose to binge-watch 4 episodes of *Jeopardy! *instead.


----------



## Rogerx

Trois Couleurs: Blanc





‎ Krzysztof Kieslowski


----------



## perempe

X (2022)
You won't know what's going to happen. One of the best last lines ever.


----------



## Ludwig Schon




----------



## Rogerx

Original a TV movie.


----------



## Biwa

*The Lady Shogun and Her Men (2010)*
Original title: Ôoku


----------



## Ingélou

Convoy (1978)

One of the silliest films ever made - but not unenjoyable.


----------



## Ludwig Schon




----------



## pianozach

I've seen a couple in the last few days.

The first was *Man On a Ledge*, which I'd heard of, but never seen. Somewhat standard description, where a man stands on the ledge outside the 21st floor of an old NYC hotel, threatening to kill himself, and the suicide prevention expert begins to suspect that not all is as it seems. And it isn't. I commend the film for wasting no time in getting the tension going, with the "Hero" climbing out the hotel window within one minute of the start of the film.

There were enough twists and turns to be very engaging, and to distract from the many plot holes throughout. 

Here's the trailer, but there's a lot of spoilers in it, so I don't advise watching it.






.

Today's film was chosen from the title and description, *Day of Reckoning*, about demons that attacked 15 years ago returning to "finish the job".

The storyline seems cobbled together in a hurry, as there's an awful lot of plot chasms here. The characters are all standard-issue stereotypes: The contrite dad, his ex-wife, their teenage son and the son's girlfriend, the wife's new partner, grandma and grandpa, and the cowardly soldier. You can easily guess which ones won't be making it, and even in which order they'll be leaving the film.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Biwa

*Funny Face (1957)*


----------



## pianozach

It cracks me up. I choose films based on title and description from the list of "rent-free" films offered by my cable provider ON DEMAND.

Today I chose a little gem titled *THE BANK JOB.* Come to find out it's a 1970s period piece released in 2008 where a bunch of amateurs are gathered up to tunnel into a basement bank vault. They all think they're there for cash and jewels, but it's an undercover plot contracted to recover compromising photos of some VERY high ranking people. 

They all steal everything in safe deposit boxes #100-400, and get way way more than any of them bargained for. Some of the OTHER boxes have some incriminating stuff in them as well, so not only are Scotland Yard and MI6 after them, but so are some vile folks that have an awful lot to lose.

Turns out it's all based on a real heist, although some of the story has been embellished, as not all of the details are actually known.

If you think I've given away too much, you're wrong, although you'll go in knowing more than I did when it started.

Recommended


----------



## perempe

The Isle (Seom, 2000)
I'll also read an analysis.


----------



## Rogerx

One of the first DVD'S I ever bought.


----------



## perempe

*Jungle Fever (1991)*
Good drama with a great cast.


----------



## Philidor




----------



## Pat Fairlea

World's End
Very British, very niche.
Very funny


----------



## pianozach

Philidor said:


>


How was it.

I've heard that although the lead guy's performance was excellent, overall the film wasn't really very accurate.


----------



## Merl

Watched a hilariously bad zombie movie on Netflix last night. Not to be confused with its predecessors (which were often enjoyable zombie romps) this was strictly (bad) B-movie material, although youd be hard-pushed to even rate it as a B-movie (K-movie?). However, when films are this bad I can actually begin to 'enjoy' them. The acting was often dreadful, with a pathetic plot full of enormous holes, a script written by a (less gifted) 7 year old, awful special fx and make-up less scary than you'd see in Newcastle on a Saturday night I was in stitches in many places. The part where a woman was informed that her husband had been killed by the zombies had some of the worst acting I've ever witnessed that wasn't in 'River City'. I do love a terrible movie sometimes.


----------



## mikeh375

Merl, I'll raise you your terrible zombie movie with this below. Absolutely hopeless sci-fi with cliched characters, corny and predictable script/ action and just generally bloody awful all round. I didn't mind the premise of the film so much, just the execution.


----------



## Rogerx

84, Charing Cross Road 
Wonderful Movie.


----------



## Biwa

Lone Wolf and Cub: Final Conflict (1993)


----------



## Rogerx

History Boys. 
in some ways hilarious but also very moving.


----------



## Ingélou

Geordie (1955) - one of those homely good-hearted films about a young Highland lad who gets teased for being small so enrols in a correspondence body-building course and ends up as an Olympic Hammer-Throwing Gold Medallist.

I should have issued a spoiler alert, but you'd never watch this film for suspense. You'd watch it partly for the gentle humour but mostly for the scenery - it was filmed in the Highlands, mainly around Balquhidder (where we've been, did the sights, and have the teeshirt).

It was a pleasant 95 minute watch.


----------



## Rogerx

Such a moving movie.


----------



## perempe

Lorenzo's Oil (1992)
Great drama & biochemistry well explained.


----------



## Art Rock

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo: a 2011 neo-noir psychological thriller directed by David Fincher , starring Daniel Craig and Rooney Mara. Good reviews, but I found it hard to connect to the story. Great acting though.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Chameli* (2003)
starring Kareena Kapoor & Rahul Bose


----------



## perempe

Two Ken Loach movies.


----------



## pianozach

Something a bit off-the-wall, a film by the name of *Brightburn*, and described as a superhero horror film.

Yep, kind of a cross between *Superman* and the *Twilight Zone* episode *The Cornfield*, with an added gore factor, with a dash of *The Bad Seed*. 

I was impressed that the storyline _IS_ *Superman* at the start: Asteroid with baby falls out of the sky into a cornfield, baby is raised by childless couple. They wrap that exposition up in what seemed like less than a minute. Nice.


----------



## tortkis

GoodFellas (1990)








Probably this was the 3rd or 4th time I watched this movie. RIP Ray Liotta.


----------



## pianozach

I chose poorly.

*Darklight* (2004). Not to be confused with Dark Light (2019)

Muddled story about an amnesiac and cursed Lilith (Adam's first wife) that must be reminded of who she is in order to fight a demonicus.

I haven't seen a film this awful for quite a while. I almost walked out on it, but I was in my own living room, and there was only 20 minutes left. I may have given it more of a chance than it deserved because it had John DeLancie in it.

This was, honestly, a real mess of a movie. Plot holes every few minutes, dialogue that made me laugh out loud. The "Special Effects" were often extraordinarily cheesy, looking more 1970s than 2004.

All in all, I don't know where the blame for this travesty should lie . . . the writer/director, the film editor, the producers . . .


----------



## Forster

I am slow to put the pieces together in movies with any kind of mystery; my wife is very quick. She didn't want to watch _Archive_, a sci-fi about an AI engineer trying to recreate his dead wife.

That didn't stop her coming in at the exact moment of the final revelation and saying, "Ooh, look, so it must mean that...[insert complete plot spoiler here]"

I was still floundering, not putting the pieces together!

Grr.

If you liked _Moon, I Am Mother, Silent Running_, or any other slow burning, contemplative sci-fi and where what happened before is as important as what happens next, you should enjoy this one.

Just don't watch it with a spoilfun.


----------



## mikeh375

Just watched 'The Innocents'. A chilling tale of kids with supernatural powers and murderous consequences. Totally gripping, unsettling and unpredictable drama from Norway, all the more creepy because of the mundanity of the setting.


----------



## eljr

Not bad. 3 stars.


----------



## Rogerx

Revisited this DVD , great acting.


----------



## eljr

I see up above @tortkis watched this again. 

Like he, this is not the first or second time I have seen it. 
For me, it's likely the movie I have viewed the most, upwards of 2 dozen times easy I'd guess.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Kwaidan


----------



## pianozach

Godzilla: King of the Monsters (2019)

Gawd, what a mess of a film. I think I blame the editing.

Music was cool though.


----------



## Rogerx

Midnight Lace

Doris Day and Rex Harrison 


Very exciting


----------



## geralmar

1954

The amiable detective yarn, rooted very much in the 1952 stage play, was recently uploaded to YouTube. However, my interest in the movie was the "Meet Mr. Callaghan" theme music, recorded by the Harry Grove Trio, on my long deceased parents' 78 rpm disc which now resides in my record collection. Unfortunately the music in the YouTube print has been severely disfigured rendering it unlistenable-- almost certainly an indication that it is still under copyright. The movie suffers from the audio tampering and unless one has a particular interest in the movie I would suggest a pass..

The captivating theme music (not the literal movie version) was a minor hit:


----------



## eljr




----------



## Red Terror

*The Exorcist*, 1973
_Dir. William Friedkin_

Not as interesting as I initially remembered it to be.


----------



## pianozach

Red Terror said:


> *The Exorcist*, 1973
> _Dir. William Friedkin_
> 
> Not as interesting as I initially remembered it to be.


But that *Tubular Bells* musical theme from *Mike Oldfield* . . . _that_ was awesome.

The score had originally been assigned to Lalo Schifrin, but his initial music was rejected. Reportedly, Friedkin threw the tapes into the studio parking lot.

Instead, Friedkin went with existing classical music, much as Kubrick did with 2001: A Space Odyssey. Friedkin used music from Penderecki's first Cello Concerto, Hans Werner Henze's Fantasia for Strings, and Webern's Five Pieces for Orchestra, as well as some original music from songwriter Jack Nitzsche.


----------



## Rogerx

On Belgium France television .


----------



## Ingélou

The Last Station. An excellent film. We prepared for it by reading biographies of Tolstoy and of Sophia Tolstoy & sent off for the DVD. A convincing story, good script, and moving performances by everyone but especially by Helen Mirren. Thought-provoking, especially about the nature of Marriage. (Like the Tolstoys, we have been married for 48 years.  )


----------



## pianozach

*Bachelorette* (2112)

Kirsten Dunst agrees to be the Maid of Honor for her old high school 'fat friend' (Rebel Wilson). 

This is a film that really never decided what sort of film it wanted to be. I sort of figured it might be a crappy movie, especially being only 67 minutes long.

Wilson plays the 'straight man' whilst Dunst and two of Rebel's _other_ highly dysfunctional and self-destructive high school friends establish just how unlikable they can be. They manage to accidentally horrifically rip the bride's dress the night before the wedding while attempting to prove that two of them can fit in it. Hijinks ensue as they attempt to remedy their idiocy.

The film does does manage to redeem the character of the friends by the end of the film, although it's all a pretty sloppy ride.

The title seems ill-fitting as well - I'm guessing that all the titles with the word "_Bridesmaids_" were already taken (the film '*Bridesmaids*' starring Kristen Wiig and Maya Rudolph had been released the year before).


----------



## perempe

Walking Tall (2004). The movie is 86+ minutes, the end credits are 12+ minutes.


----------



## pianozach

Two nights ago I watched *Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children* again. Cute, and a homier and darker version of the X-Men universe where you have Prof. Xavier's Home for Gifted Youngsters.

This one is perhaps a bit more difficult to follow plot-wise, with some much darker characters, even the good guys.


----------



## Forster

_Jurassic World: Dominion_ (2022) An entertaining movie that gives good value for money. The critics weren't too keen, and it had its shortcomings, but the action never lets up, and it still had the power to impress with certain sequences.


----------



## espressivo dolente

Just finished watching (again, I think for the 7th or 8th time) Bresson's _Journal d'un curé de campagne. _Every frame in it, I swear, is an extraordinary photograph. I think it grows ever more moving with each viewing. I once read a review of it that described it as something of a "monster movie," an apt observation imnsho.


----------



## Rogerx

Heart braking.


----------



## senza sordino

It took me about two weeks to watch this in its entirety. It's about four hours long, but it's pretty good. Some of the performances are fantastic. I particularly liked Santana, Hendrix, and Joe Cocker. 

Woodstock, The Director's Cut


----------



## perempe

The Cobbler (2014)
I asked in another forum if Sandler has good movies.
This & Uncut gems was the answer. I really liked it.


----------



## Rogerx

Georges and Anne are an octogenarian couple. They are cultivated, retired music teachers. Their daughter, also a musician, lives in Britain with her family. One day, Anne has a stroke, and the couple's bond of love is severely tested.


----------



## espressivo dolente

_Lou Andreas-Salomé, the Audacity to Be Free_, a film hampered by its low budget, but not its performances or creativity (old postcards are transformed by the green screen into sets - admittedly, this sometimes works and sometimes it doesn't). It's exciting to see Nietzsche and Rilke as characters, but as a NYTimes critic observed , "writer and director Cordula Kablitz-Post asserts Andreas-Salomé’s commitment to her own independence. But [her] focus on Andreas-Salomé’s suitors has the effect of chaining the early feminist’s legacy to exactly the patriarchal conventions she claims to reject."


----------



## perempe

*Secret Obsession (2019)*
OK story, but predictable and below average.
Is Dennis Haybert a budget D.Washington?


----------



## Rogerx

Revisiting an oldy


----------



## pianozach

Yesterday I watch *JoJo Rabbit*, a film about a 10 year old boy with an imaginary friend.

Well that's the short description. It's a little wannbe Nazi boy in Nazi Germany in 1944, and his imaginary friend is Adolph Hitler (well, an Adolph Hitler as imagined by a ten year old boy).

After he's sent home from Little Nazi Summer Camp for almost blowing himself up with a hand grenade, he discovers that there is a teenage girl living in his home's crawlspace.

The film is an extraordinary mix of comedy and pathos. Oh, and Rebel Wilson and Scarlett Johansen are in it.


----------



## geralmar

1973

Robert Blake plays a small town Arizona motorcycle cop who dreams of transfer to homicide. He gets his wish but is quickly disillusioned. Badly dated "counter culture" cops v. hippies movie who's only virtue is Conrad Hall's luscious desert cinematography. Electra Glide was a Harley-Davidson motorcycle model favored by the police. "Blue" refers to the police. Three decades later actor Blake was acquitted of murdering his wife after a highly publicized and contentious trial.


----------



## geralmar

1956

Very loose remake of Richard Connell's The Most Dangerous Gsme, previously filmed in 1932 with Joel McCrea and Fay Wray-- this time with Richard Widmark and Jane Greer pursued by fugitive Nazis in the Mexican jungle. The bandage on Widmark's forehead remains plastered on for most of the movie-- it's even in the poster-- and after awhile becomes a major annoyance-- as is failure to retrieve the villain's loaded rifle after he is felled. Widmark and Greer run right past it. Regardless, an enjoyable action adventure of its time with likeable actors.


----------



## MrTortoise

perempe said:


> The Cobbler (2014)
> I asked in another forum if Sandler has good movies.
> This & Uncut gems was the answer. I really liked it.


To that I'll add "Punchdrunk Love", but I _*really *_enjoy Paul Thomas Anderson films, so your mileage may vary!


----------



## perempe

*Külön falka (Wild Roots, 2021)*
One of the best recent hungarian movies.


----------



## perempe

MrTortoise said:


> To that I'll add "Punchdrunk Love", but I _*really *_enjoy Paul Thomas Anderson films, so your mileage may vary!


I've also seen Punch-Drunk Love & Funny People within a week. Now I'm done with Sandler movies I guess.


----------



## Forster

pianozach said:


> Yesterday I watch *JoJo Rabbit*, a film about a 10 year old boy with an imaginary friend.
> 
> Well that's the short description. It's a little wannbe Nazi boy in Nazi Germany in 1944, and his imaginary friend is Adolph Hitler (well, an Adolph Hitler as imagined by a ten year old boy).
> 
> After he's sent home from Little Nazi Summer Camp for almost blowing himself up with a hand grenade, he discovers that there is a teenage girl living in his home's crawlspace.
> 
> The film is an extraordinary mix of comedy and pathos. Oh, and Rebel Wilson and Scarlett Johansen are in it.


And Taika Waititi, playing Hitler, and directing.

Yesterday, at the Imax, another Waititi directed film...






Fans of "serious" MCU movies may be disappointed, but if you read this as a children's superhero tale, it works. Lots of action, lots of jokes (not all come off) garish design, Guns 'n Roses blare from the soundtrack and the actors seem to have great fun. Highlights are Russell Crowe's kebab shop Greek accented Zeus and Christian Bale's villain.

Next time I go to the Imax, I need to sit further back and take ear plugs.


----------



## pianozach

Forster said:


> Next time I go to the Imax, I need to sit further back and take ear plugs.


Ain't THAT truth (ear plugs)?

I went to the theater to see *Jurassic World: Dominion* this week (I rarely go OUT to see films anymore). Showtime was 3:35 PM, and the previews lasted 25 minutes and they were certainly EARSPLITTENLOUDENBOOMER.

The film was fun in spite of the plot holes of all sizes.


----------



## Forster

pianozach said:


> Ain't THAT truth (ear plugs)?
> 
> I went to the theater to see *Jurassic World: Dominion* this week (I rarely go OUT to see films anymore). Showtime was 3:35 PM, and the previews lasted 25 minutes and they were certainly EARSPLITTENLOUDENBOOMER.
> 
> The film was fun in spite of the plot holes of all sizes.


Yes, it certainly was. Mad but entertaining.


----------



## espressivo dolente

One of the few Fassbinder films I hadn't seen: _Ali: Angst essen Seele auf (Fear Eats the Soul) _a compelling exploration of human needs and social convention, a riff on the Sirk movie: _All That Heaven Allows, _with immigration phobia thrown in for good measure. I once knew a German-speaking history prof. who had a friend, part of Fassbinder's production team. He told him that, esp. with the later films, it was a miracle they were ever completed. Fassbinder was often drunk or drugged; even to the point of simply not showing up for work.


----------



## perempe

Huge letdown.


----------



## Barbebleu

Dr, Strange in the Multiverse of Madness. I rather enjoyed this.


----------



## pianozach

Forster said:


> _Jurassic World: Dominion_ (2022) An entertaining movie that gives good value for money. The critics weren't too keen, and it had its shortcomings, but the action never lets up, and it still had the power to impress with certain sequences.


_"The critics weren't too keen"_

LOL.

The critics have been astonishingly scathing in their assessment of the film.

The funniest line, though, was an observation that a film franchise about how trying to _"make things bigger and better can backfire"_ applies to the film franchise as well.

Here . . . this guy takes down the film without any trouble at all, and drops comedic bombshells along the way as though he's got a warehouse full of 'em. SPOILERS ALERT






THERE ARE other "take-downs" of JURASSIC WORLD: DOMINION, with titles like *What Went Wrong, 25 Things You Missed, Why Is It Impossible To Make Another Good Jurassic Movie, Worst Of The Franchise, Dominion Made We Wish For Extinction*, and *Jurassic World Dominion Is Awful*

Perhaps the only one that humiliates the film as well is the guy from the* Pitch Meeting *series

_"and then their plane crashes..." 
"OMG so they die?" 
"No, this is an action movie, crashing is how planes get to the ground."_

*



*


----------



## Forster

pianozach said:


> _"The critics weren't too keen"_


You'll be aware I'm sure that Brits are quite keen on understatement as a source of humour.


----------



## Rogerx

A Room With A View


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Roger Knox

Two days ago I saw _Elvis, _on my first time in a movie theatre for over two years. It was a good choice, long but I really enjoyed it. Aaron Butler is terrific in the title role of Elvis Presley and Tom Hanks is surprising but effective as Col. Tom Parker. It wouldn't be a Baz Luhrmann film without being controversial and sometimes vulgar. But having seen his _Moulin Rouge_, _Romeo and Juliet_ and _Strictly Ballroom (_not _The Great Gatsby _yet) I had some idea of what to expect. It's not a usual "biopic" but a very individualistic take -- mythological, sometimes cartoonish, showing Luhrmann's extraordinary strengths in drama, dance and visuals and with excellent musical performances. The film takes Elvis and his world as being serious and authentic, something I've never been able to do, yet now I see things more clearly. Given all the differences of opinion about popular and classical music on TC I would say that it's especially pertinent for members of this discussion site.


----------



## perempe

Great idea, but there are some things I didn't like towards the ending.


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## perempe

Forster said:


> _Jurassic World: Dominion_ (2022) An entertaining movie that gives good value for money. The critics weren't too keen, and it had its shortcomings, but the action never lets up, and it still had the power to impress with certain sequences.


I saw it yesterday. For me it's average/below average.

There's a hungarian website similar to imdb, and these are the number of votes and the ratings: 

Jurassic Park19933,9
(1494)The Lost World: Jurassic Park
Az elveszett világ: Jurassic Park19973,2
(1042)Jurassic Park III
Jurassic Park III.20012,8
(715)Jurassic World20153,1
(678)Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom
Jurassic World: Bukott birodalom20182,6
(382)Battle at Big Rock20193,0
(27)Jurassic World: Dominion
Jurassic World: Világuralom20222,4
(87)


1 unwatchable
2 bad
3 ok/average
4 good
5 brilliant/great


----------



## perempe

*Army of Darkness (1992)*
Fun movie, awesome ending. (I saw the director's cut.)


----------



## FrankE

Marathon Man (1976)


----------



## Ingélou

FrankE said:


> Marathon Man (1976)


We watched that not long ago too. Did you enjoy it? We did.


----------



## FrankE

Ingélou said:


> We watched that not long ago too. Did you enjoy it? We did.


]
I enjoyed it. I watched because a friend posted the 'is it safe?' scene on Facebook.
There's quite a few loose ends for me for me think about. I'm wondering if he got his item back, if the facility recovered the things, why the things were stashed in that particular city in the first place and if the baddie had a relation in the conducting game.


----------



## perempe

*A Clockwork Orange*
Wanted to watch it for a long time. Managed to recognize Scheherezade.


----------



## perempe

*The Glass Castle (2017)*
Not much to complain here besides the silly masks (used for aging).


----------



## starthrower

Jane Eyre (1943) starring Orson Welles and Joan Fontaine.


----------



## Rogerx

Already 11 years ago and we learnt noting


----------



## perempe

The Glass Castle (2017) was very similar to Captain Fantastic (2016). Highly recommended.








Dual (2022). Watch this one if it's available for streaming. Smart ending.


----------



## perempe

Enjoyable movie, but full of ads.


----------



## starthrower

Rogue Male (1976)
Starring Peter O'Toole 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_Male_(1976_film)


----------



## Bulldog

perempe said:


> Enjoyable movie, but full of ads.


I didn't notice any of that, concentrating on the story (not that much concentration was necessary).


----------



## perempe

Great sports movie from Oliver Stone. 2 hours 37+ minutes (DC). Al Pacino, Cameron Diaz, Dennis Quaid, James Woods, Jamie Foxx, Ann-Margret, Charlton Heston, etc. Many roles (owner, coach, coaching staff, old & young QB, other players, medical staff, media), not needlessly long.


----------



## mikeh375

Saw this last night. I'm normally ok with wierd multiverse storylines, but this just seemed to be trying too hard imo.


----------



## Forster

The Gray Man (2022) on Netflix

Ryan Gosling as an "asset" (we all know what that means these days) and Chris Evans his nemesis in this Bond-Bourne-derived actioner. Too much action, not enough comedy from the supporting cast while the two leads played mostly for laughs.

Too many directors opt for swooping and swerving their camera in a headlong rush to enforce "movement" into the shot. It's just dizzingly annoying instead.


----------



## FrankE

En man som heter Ove ( A Man Called Ove) 2015
I'm chopping onions here.


----------



## Merl

I watched the largely slated Stephen King story 'Cell' starring John Cusack & Samuel L Jackson. Tbh, apart from some plot holes (caused by deviation from the original story) and an iffy script it wasn't as bad as I thought. Hardly great but better than some of the crap I've endured over the years.


----------



## geralmar

1972

Giant killer bunny rabbits.


----------



## geralmar

1958

Low budget, black and white thriller about a psycho threatening to blow up a rocket fuel plant. All action is at night, emphasizing the noir look. Very much "of its time" with considerable but forgivable flaws; and I liked it. On YouTube in a crisp looking print.


----------



## Craveoon

Watched The Gray Man movie by Russo Brothers - quite a vague film.


----------



## geralmar

Brazil, 2020

Any qualities of this "Catholic" horror movie are ruined by the horrid English dubbing, The voice work is unconvincingly artificial and sorely distracting. And would anyone really ask a nun, "Do you believe in God?". The culprit may be Amazon, which is streaming the movie. 

The movie, which is about five explorers lost in a cave, has its own problems including a "demon" who pops up sporadically to mug at the camera, and the explorer who midway and without explanation produces a handgun and starts firing. Some group of friends.

Not recommended.


----------



## perempe

*Prey (2022)*
Might be the 2nd best in the franchise after the original movie.


----------



## N Fowleri

mikeh375 said:


> Saw this last night. I'm normally ok with wierd multiverse storylines, but this just seemed to be trying too hard imo.
> View attachment 171877


I enjoyed "Everything Everywhere All at Once" tremendously, but it was definitely challenging. I felt it was trying to be ridiculous to satirize the whole multiverse business, while still employing it--in much the way some movies criticize violence in movies while exploiting it themselves. I guess I have a taste for movies that are a few things at once while questioning them all.

In short, I would not recommend the movie to a general viewer, but only somebody who is already jaded and bored by most movies.

I would endorse the 2020 Danish movie "Riders of Justice" starring Mads Mikkelsen to everybody. It is phenomenal and also many movies at once. There are a couple scenes that don't work for me, but, overall, fantastic.


----------



## perempe

Another great danish movie (idea) is "Another Round", it's also with Mads Mikkelsen.


----------



## perempe

*Girl (2020)*
Don't let the below 5.0 IMDB score fool You.


----------



## Forster

*Bullet Train (*2022)










Hectic, overblown, overlong, violent and bloody, stylish, but funny assassin flick. Brad Pitt is great (I mean that in the loosest sense of the word - I'm not making claims for Oscars).


----------



## perempe

*An Unfinished Life (2005)*
Not a bad movie, but a bit uninteresting for me.


----------



## N Fowleri

la stanza del figlio (The Son's Room) 
2001
Directed by Nanni Moretti

This is a superb movie. It works best if one knows nothing further about it before watching it.


----------



## perempe

*Lights in the Dusk (2006)*
I wanted to see it because it was in the final exam about 5 years ago. Highly recommended.


----------



## perempe

*Mikey (1992)*
Nice surprise despite Bissett was the only name I'm familiar. (Yes, I used to watch Melrose Place.)


----------



## FrankE

The Grand Budapest Hotel








The Grand Budapest Hotel (2014) - IMDb


The Grand Budapest Hotel: Directed by Wes Anderson. With Ralph Fiennes, F. Murray Abraham, Mathieu Amalric, Adrien Brody. A writer encounters the owner of an aging high-class hotel, who tells him of his early years serving as a lobby boy in the hotel's glorious years under an exceptional concierge.




www.imdb.com




I'm not a film buff and never really look or consider how film is made but in this film I noticed and loved the stable orthogonal, centre-framed and rook's move cinematography (Yeoman) combined with the colour palette and lighting gave the film a playful chocolate box feel. I'm not a fan of music in film, particularly music for the sake of music so the minimalist incidentals which carried thee pace forward wasn't intrusive.
A very easy and satisfying watch.


----------



## Ingélou

The French Connection (1971).


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_French_Connection_(film)












Last night we watched a DVD that we bought from a charity shop. We both enjoyed it, but Taggart more than me - he was on the edge of his seat at times. I feel that it may be a 'Blokes' Movie' - in places I found it too violent & I was also grateful for a bit of 'mansplaining' regarding the plot - I can't believe I'm writing that! 
I also enjoyed seeing what the American women of 'my era' were wearing. 

However, the chase at the end did grip me, and I was intrigued to discover that it's based on a real-life event. I look forward to watching the documentary included on the second DVD disc.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Aranyer Din Ratri* - (Days and Nights in the Forest) - 1970


----------



## starthrower

1983 documentary


----------



## perempe

It's a giant Pfizer ad.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Copying Beethoven, with Ed Harris and Diane Kruger. 
No doubt members of this forum have decidedly strong opinions about this movie, and I'm aware of the many historical inaccuracies, but I enjoyed it nonetheless 😇


----------



## FrankE

The Adventures of Antoine Doinel


----------



## Ingélou

The Black Stallion 1979

Taggart & I gave it over an hour, but then we had to give up, since we were seriously in danger of being bored to death. The only thing that saved us, really, was laughing at the improbabilities. I'm annoyed that all the reviews I can find online are breathlessly admiring. Yes, the photography is lovely, but I'd be more entertained just looking at a book of photos of horses - there'd be more plot, for a start.


----------



## perempe

*Loving Adults (2022)*
Danish Netflix movie with surprisingly good plot.


----------



## perempe

*The Emperor's Club (2002)*
Watched this Kevin Kline movie on recommendation. Highly recommended.


----------



## FrankE

Seven Samurai








Seven Samurai (1954) - IMDb


Seven Samurai: Directed by Akira Kurosawa. With Toshirô Mifune, Takashi Shimura, Keiko Tsushima, Yukiko Shimazaki. Farmers from a village exploited by bandits hire a veteran samurai for protection, who gathers six other samurai to join him.




www.imdb.com





Surprisingly good.


----------



## bharbeke

FrankE said:


> Seven Samurai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seven Samurai (1954) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Seven Samurai: Directed by Akira Kurosawa. With Toshirô Mifune, Takashi Shimura, Keiko Tsushima, Yukiko Shimazaki. Farmers from a village exploited by bandits hire a veteran samurai for protection, who gathers six other samurai to join him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly good.


The Criterion special edition has some great bonus features that enhanced my appreciation for this movie. Kurosawa has made a ton of great pictures that you may also like, such as Yojimbo or Throne of Blood.

I watched Mothra (1961) this weekend and enjoyed both versions a lot. The main character (Zen) and villain (Nelson) were fun to watch in their roles. As great as the kaiju stuff is, the human characters also have to be done right, and they were in this case.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

The Stranger (1991)
Satyajit Ray's final film


----------



## perempe

*Together (2021)*
Did Fauci write this propaganda?


----------



## Forster

_Gravity_ (2013)

A fantastic motion picture...literally.









GRAVITY (2013) DRAFT SPOILERS - Alexander's Film Blog


I'm not a fan of 3D films, but this worked particularly well. If you suffer from claustrophobia or vertigo, give it a miss or watch in 2D only. It's a fantastic experience.




www.alexandersblog.net


----------



## atsizat

Speaking of films, I dont like it when a movie is set older than its time and does not tell which year it is.

I will give an example. Blood and Sand (1941)

Does anyone know which year it is set in? It is based on a novel from the year 1908. So I guess it might be set in early 20th century.

The movie itself gives no date and it is obvious that it is not from the movie's time.


----------



## SanAntone

*Rio Bravo i*s a 1959 American Western film directed and produced by *Howard Hawks* and starring *John Wayne*, *Dean Martin*, *Ricky Nelson*, *Angie Dickinson*, *Walter Brennan*, and *Ward Bond*. Written by *Jules Furthman* and *Leigh Brackett*, based on the short story "Rio Bravo" by *B. H. McCampbell*, the film stars Wayne as a Texan sheriff who arrests the brother of a powerful local rancher for murder and then has to hold the man in jail until a U.S. Marshal can arrive. With the help of a "cripple", a drunk and a young gunfighter, they hold off the rancher's gang. Rio Bravo was filmed on location at Old Tucson Studios outside Tucson, Arizona, in Technicolor.










I am a big fan of Westerns, and this one is a classic.


----------



## FrankE

N Fowleri said:


> I enjoyed "Everything Everywhere All at Once" tremendously, but it was definitely challenging.


It didn't look appealing on IMDB or TMDB.



N Fowleri said:


> I would endorse the 2020 Danish movie "Riders of Justice" starring Mads Mikkelsen to everybody. It is phenomenal and also many movies at once. There are a couple scenes that don't work for me, but, overall, fantastic.
> 
> View attachment 172551


Good shout!
The English dubbing wasn't bad but it sounded better in Danish with subtitles.


----------



## FrankE

perempe said:


> Another great danish movie (idea) is "Another Round", it's also with Mads Mikkelsen.


He was good in _Jagten_ [The Hunt] (2012), another Scandi-collab
I never even noticed him in Riders of Justice and I watched it twice.


----------



## perempe

FrankE said:


> He was good in _Jagten_ [The Hunt] (2012), another Scandi-collab
> I never even noticed him in Riders of Justice and I watched it twice.


Jagten isn't recent.









*Pahanhautoja (Hatching)*
I recommend this Finnish movie. I red the LA Times' article after watching it.


----------



## tortkis

Breathless (1960) by Godard, starring Jean Seberg, Jean-Paul Belmondo








This was the first time I watched a Godard film. That jump cuts and unusual scene pacing are interesting, and Seberg is very attractive.


----------



## SanAntone

*Hud* is a 1963 American Western film directed by Martin Ritt and starring *Paul Newman*, *Melvyn Douglas*, *Brandon deWilde*, and *Patricia Neal*. 










Based on the *Larry McMurtry* novel, _Horseman, Pass By_ the movie adheres fairly closely to the book. I can't swear to it, but I think they changed the name so it could match the title character naming of the "H" trilogy _The Hustler_, _Hombre_, and then _Hud_.


----------



## Rogerx

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl Video Television DVD,


----------



## FrankE

The Red Menace (1949)


----------



## geralmar

1998

Big mistake.


----------



## eljr

5 star film!

warning, if you are transphobic, stay away


----------



## Forster

_In Bruges_ (2008)

Funny, violent, somewhat bloody (though mercifully restrained in places given its subject matter), foul-mouthed and thought-provoking. Two hit men have to lie low in one of Europe's most "cultural" and cultured cities. I think some critics missed that what plays out in the movie is not as incongruous as they claim. The medieval world forming the backdrop to their antics is as merciless and bloody as the world inhabited by Ray and Ken, but has been preserved as a sanitised museum of grand buildings (especially churches) and genteel sightseeing.

There is an absurdity in the 'code of honour' that plays out, only this time it's an 'honour among killers' not thieves as we're invited to sympathise with these likeable assassins. I'm not sure that I need to see it again, but it was entertaining (when I wasn't wincing at the shootings).

Oh, it's a must for fans of Harold Pinter as it borrows (and acknowledges) from _The Dumb Waiter_ (1957).


----------



## starthrower

The Woman in the Window 1944
Starring Edward G. Robinson, Joan Bennett


----------



## Chat Noir

Joseph Losey's 1951 remake of Fritz Lang's 'M'. You can't top Peter Lorre's performance from the 1931 film and the feeling of pre-war Berlin is missing, but Losey's film has its own character and has a scene in the spectacular Bradbury Building in Los Angeles. 
Excellent restored print from 2015.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Mard Ko Dard Nahi Hota* (2019)

It is a story of a young boy Surya who has a rare condition of Congenital Insensitivity to pain meaning he can not feel pain, and he sets out to learn martial arts and hunt down muggers.


----------



## eljr

Run time ‏ : ‎ 1 hour and 39 minutes
Release date ‏ : ‎ September 17, 2002
Actors ‏ : ‎ Christie Brinkley, David Brinkley, Pope John Paul II, Dan Rather, Cheryl Tiegs
Hailed by audiences and critics around the world as mesmerizing (The Detroit News), this second installment of writer/director Godfrey Reggio's apocalyptic qatsi trilogy is quite simply one of the most magnificent visual and aural spectacles ever made (L.A. Daily News)! Combining stunning cinematography with the exquisite music of award-winning composer Philip Glass, Powaqqatsi is a breathtaking experience working on many levels'emotional, spiritual, intellectual andaesthetic (The Hollywood Reporter)! Bold, haunting and epic in scale, this extraordinary film calls into question everything we think we know about contemporary society. By juxtaposing images of ancient cultures with those of modern life, Powaqqatsi masterfully portrays the human cost of progress. It is a film that engages the soul as well as the mind; it is truly an absorbing experience (Movies on TV and Videocassette).


----------



## FrankE

Blue Velvet (1986). A bit weird
The Departed (2006).
On now:
Life Is Sweet (1990). I don't like the guy but I like his kitchen sink dramas. See also: Nuts in May, Abigail's Party.


----------



## FrankE

eljr said:


> Run time ‏ : ‎ 1 hour and 39 minutes
> Release date ‏ : ‎ September 17, 2002
> Actors ‏ : ‎ Christie Brinkley, David Brinkley, Pope John Paul II, Dan Rather, Cheryl Tiegs
> Hailed by audiences and critics around the world as mesmerizing (The Detroit News), this second installment of writer/director Godfrey Reggio's apocalyptic qatsi trilogy is quite simply one of the most magnificent visual and aural spectacles ever made (L.A. Daily News)! Combining stunning cinematography with the exquisite music of award-winning composer Philip Glass, Powaqqatsi is a breathtaking experience working on many levels'emotional, spiritual, intellectual andaesthetic (The Hollywood Reporter)! Bold, haunting and epic in scale, this extraordinary film calls into question everything we think we know about contemporary society. By juxtaposing images of ancient cultures with those of modern life, Powaqqatsi masterfully portrays the human cost of progress. It is a film that engages the soul as well as the mind; it is truly an absorbing experience (Movies on TV and Videocassette).


I've still to get round to the 'qatsis


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*RRR* (2022) on Netflix


----------



## Flamme

Pretty lit







9/10


----------



## Chat Noir

^


Flamme said:


> Pretty lit


Excellent film. I remember the first time I saw it. Jimmy Cliff played a blinder.


----------



## Floeddie

Everything Everywhere All At Once. We dumped it after 40 minutes, neither of us cared to continue.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Vikram Vedha (2022)


----------



## Flamme

10/10


----------



## Flamme

10/10


----------



## starthrower

They Drive By Night, 1940

Starring Humphrey Bogart, George Raft, Ida Lupino, Ann Sheridan, and the delightful Alan Hale, Sr. His son played the skipper on Gilligan's Island.


----------



## Chat Noir

_Tartuffe_ (1926, F.W. Murnau).

Based upon Molière's play, but drastically whittled down with entire plot parts removed and the main plot moved from Orgon's daughter being pursued to Orgon's wife. It only partly works because it makes it look more like Tartuffe was led into understandable temptation rather than that he was a secret infidel needing to be uncovered.

A short one at a little over an hour and really more like a one-act play. Stars Emil Jannings as Tartuffe and Werner Krauss as Orgon. Jannings is a horrible character as Tartuffe. His hair (probably a wig) is ridiculous and he mugs a lot in a theatrical way, so that by the end he starts to resemble a cross between Charles Laughton as Quasimodo with the gurning facial expressions of Albert Steptoe.

The score on piano is good. A mixture of melodrama and Debussy-esque flourishes.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## perempe

*Where the Crawdads Sing (2022)*
Can't believe I'm the first to mention his movie.


----------



## SanAntone

*A Woman Under the Influence* is a 1974 American drama film written and directed by *John Cassavetes*. The story follows a woman (*Gena Rowlands*) whose unusual behavior leads to conflict with her blue-collar husband (*Peter Falk*) and family.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*C'est Gradiva qui vous appelle * 

Alain Robbe-Grillet's last film.


----------



## Floeddie

*The Addams Family (2019)*
There's nothing profound or particularly intellectual with this movie, but if you are in the mood for black comedy, and enjoy the works of Charles Addams, then by all means you should see this. Yes, it's funny if you are into the genre, which I have always been. It is light modern family entertainment with some current cultural jabs. Enjoy.


----------



## Floeddie

SanAntone said:


> *A Woman Under the Influence* is a 1974 American drama film written and directed by *John Cassavetes*. The story follows a woman (*Gena Rowlands*) whose unusual behavior leads to conflict with her blue-collar husband (*Peter Falk*) and family.


This one is famous. Did you like it?


----------



## perempe

*Old School (2003)*
Saw this for the first time. Good comedy with great cast.


----------



## SanAntone

Floeddie said:


> This one is famous. Did you like it?


Yeah we enjoyed it but it felt dated, i.e. the kind of psychological movie dealing with what were then controversial issues which nowadays are almost clichéd.


----------



## FrankE

More Skandi Noir:
Earlier:
Department Q: The Keeper of Lost Causes. Original title:_ Kvinden i buret_ 2013 cert: 15. 1h 36m









Department Q: The Keeper of Lost Causes (2013) - IMDb


Department Q: The Keeper of Lost Causes: Directed by Mikkel Nørgaard. With Nikolaj Lie Kaas, Per Scheel Krüger, Troels Lyby, Øyvind B. Fabricius Holm. Police inspector Carl Mørck is put in charge of a department of cold cases, joined only by his assistant Assad. They dig into a case about a...




www.imdb.com




Very good.

Just started:
Department Q: _The Absent One_, Original title: _Fasandræberne _2014 cert: 18. 1h 59m








Department Q: The Absent One (2014) - IMDb


Department Q: The Absent One: Directed by Mikkel Nørgaard. With Nikolaj Lie Kaas, Fares Fares, Pilou Asbæk, David Dencik. The murder of young twins initially implicates a group of upper class students as the killers, though the case takes a turn or two from its starting point.




www.imdb.com


----------



## Rogerx

*Something for Everyone*







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Something_for_Everyone


----------



## Chat Noir

Rogerx said:


> *Something for Everyone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Something_for_Everyone


What is your judgement? I am at a stage in my life where I no longer want to waste hours I could profitably use elsewhere.


----------



## Rogerx

Chat Noir said:


> What is your judgement? I am at a stage in my life where I no longer want to waste hours I could profitably use elsewhere.


It's a movie you like or not, some things are over the top, ( the plot) be I just like it,.
The fact it's never been released in Europe says enough. No market but Internet and eBay did wonders.


----------



## SanAntone

Night before last -

*Crimes and Misdemeanors *is a 1989 American existential comedy-drama film written and directed by *Woody Allen*, who stars alongside *Martin Landau*, *Mia Farrow*, *Anjelica Huston*, *Jerry Orbach*, *Alan Alda*, *Sam Waterston*, and *Joanna Gleason*.











Last night - 

*La Dolce Vita* is a 1960 satirical comedy-drama film directed and co-written (with Ennio Flaiano, Tullio Pinelli and Brunello Rondi) by *Federico Fellini*.

*Marcello Mastroianni* as Marcello Rubini
*Anita Ekberg* as Sylvia Rank
*Anouk Aimée* as Maddalena


----------



## Chat Noir

SanAntone said:


> Last night -
> 
> *La Dolce Vita*


I still have the DVD a metre away from me waiting to spin. Three years I've been saying that!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Just saw *Onze Natuur* (Our wildlife) in the cinema.

It's a documentary depicting belgian wildlife.


----------



## perempe

*In Bruges (2008)*
Rewatch. The Banshees of Inisherin from the same trio just came out.


----------



## FrankE

FrankE said:


> More Skandi Noir:
> Earlier:
> Department Q: The Keeper of Lost Causes. Original title:_ Kvinden i buret_ 2013 cert: 15. 1h 36m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Department Q: The Keeper of Lost Causes (2013) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Department Q: The Keeper of Lost Causes: Directed by Mikkel Nørgaard. With Nikolaj Lie Kaas, Per Scheel Krüger, Troels Lyby, Øyvind B. Fabricius Holm. Police inspector Carl Mørck is put in charge of a department of cold cases, joined only by his assistant Assad. They dig into a case about a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good.
> 
> Just started:
> Department Q: _The Absent One_, Original title: _Fasandræberne _2014 cert: 18. 1h 59m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Department Q: The Absent One (2014) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Department Q: The Absent One: Directed by Mikkel Nørgaard. With Nikolaj Lie Kaas, Fares Fares, Pilou Asbæk, David Dencik. The murder of young twins initially implicates a group of upper class students as the killers, though the case takes a turn or two from its starting point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com


The first four were excellent. Very dark








The Marco Effect (2021) - IMDb


The Marco Effect (2021) on IMDb: Movies, TV, Celebs, and more...




www.imdb.com




The most recent one _The Marco Effect_, Original title: _Marco effekten _(2021) is a disappointment.
Maybe it was that it was a reboot. Perhaps original cast members weren't available or willing? One still has to ask what were the casting department thinking? The two leads looked too soft for the roles when compared to the originals.
A key trope of Noir is troubled detective with psychological problems deriving from dealing with the scummiest degenerate specimens around resulting in adopting degenerate behaviours like alcoholism, violence... What do we get? Mørck chews gum. That's it. A disgusting habit, I know, to chew gum in public but it's hardly noir
The writing is otherwise terrible. The supporting cast have weak roles I'm not sure watching who is whom.

If you like two hours of chewing nicotine gum, thin plot and little drama then this a a belter for you, I've got paint drying.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Fury *(1936)
starring Spencer Tracey & Sylvia Sydney
dir : Fritz Lang


----------



## perempe

*Speak No Evil (2022)*
Good, but not for everyone, violent ending.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*You Only Live Once* (1937)


----------



## SanAntone

Something of a Fellini festival. I had already watched *La Dolce Vita,* then these three:

*I Vitelloni*










_*La Strada*_










*Il bidone*










Next up are:

_*Nights of Cabiria*_
*81⁄2
Juliet of the Spirits
Roma*
_*Amarcord*_


----------



## eljr

I saw a very good film last night.


----------



## eljr

The demands made of this movie on my suspension of disbelief were far more than I could provide. As a result it was a colossal waste of time less the parts of suspense which I found intensely humorous.


----------



## Rogerx

One of the best in all remakes.


----------



## FrankE

Der Wixxer (2004) - IMDb


Der Wixxer: Directed by Tobi Baumann. With Oliver Kalkofe, Bastian Pastewka, Tanja Wenzel, Olli Dittrich. A mysterious serial killer is shocking the underworld. Scotland Yard is investigating the case. Clues lead the detectives to Blackwhite Castle.




www.imdb.com













The Vexxer (2007) - IMDb


The Vexxer: Directed by Cyrill Boss, Philipp Stennert. With Oliver Kalkofe, Bastian Pastewka, Joachim Fuchsberger, Christiane Paul. The Vexxer is back. The notorious criminal mastermind wants to murder seven people in one day. Inspectors Even Longer and Very Long will do everything in their...




www.imdb.com


----------



## eljr




----------



## SanAntone

Last night,_ Die Another Day_

Today, _Dr. No _

We're going to try and see all the Bond movies before they leave Prime in 13 days.


----------



## geralmar

1964

AKA:


----------



## eljr

A movie whose metaphor fails horribly.


----------



## Forster

perempe said:


> *Where the Crawdads Sing (2022)*
> Can't believe I'm the first to mention his movie.


Why? Was it particularly great?


----------



## Forster

_Moonfall_ (2022)

If you like Roland Emmerich scifi/disaster pics...

...this one is less interesting than any of those that have gone before.

Much more enjoyable was _Rebecca_ (1940) with some great supporting actor turns that make it so watchable. Gothic melodrama sans pareil.


----------



## perempe

eljr said:


> The demands made of this movie on my suspension of disbelief were far more than I could provide. As a result it was a colossal waste of time less the parts of suspense which I found intensely humorous.


I agree!


----------



## perempe

Forster said:


> Why? Was it particularly great?


It was interesting for me as I've been to Florida in 2009, visited Matlacha & Myakka River
State Park, saw similar places & animals. One of the better movies this year defenitely.


----------



## mikeh375

A modern Bonnie and Clyde tale. Not bad but just lacked a little something extra special for me. That said, it's still worth a watch imo for the plausibility and realism of the tale and because Aubrey Plaza in the lead role is on the edge and rather good at being so.


----------



## perempe

mikeh375 said:


> A modern Bonnie and Clyde tale. Not bad but just lacked a little something extra special for me. That said, it's still worth a watch imo for the plausibility and realism of the tale and because Aubrey Plaza in the lead role is on the edge and rather good at being so.


I also watched it, forgot to mention, I enjoyed it.
I agree about a little extra, but what should we expect nowadays?


----------



## eljr




----------



## Flamme

Like a LASH of a whip across the face...Waking up from a dream called ''life''. 10/10


----------



## perempe

eljr said:


>


I'm 'going to the videotheque', will watch it in a week.


----------



## eljr

This filmed surprised me by it's extensive nudity broadcast during prime time on a basic cable network.


----------



## Floeddie

eljr said:


> it's extensive nudity broadcast during prime time on a basic cable network.


I ocassionally see that kind of behavior on The ROKU Channel, which is considered to be family fare in the streaming world. They make ROKU TVs and sell them at Walmart.


----------



## eljr

As usual, Harley Quinn (Margot Robbie) steals the show.


----------



## perempe

*Barbarian (2022)*
Highly recommended, not just for horror/thriller & Justin Long fans.


----------



## Barbebleu

The Kings Man. Highly entertaining and not what I had anticipated.


----------



## Malx

Barbebleu said:


> The Kings Man. Highly entertaining and not what I had anticipated.


I watched that on a flight from Istanbul to London - it passed a couple of hours very nicely.


----------



## Flamme

Epic and shocking. 10/10


----------



## FrankE

Der Wixxer (2004) - IMDb


Der Wixxer: Directed by Tobi Baumann. With Oliver Kalkofe, Bastian Pastewka, Tanja Wenzel, Olli Dittrich. A mysterious serial killer is shocking the underworld. Scotland Yard is investigating the case. Clues lead the detectives to Blackwhite Castle.




www.imdb.com













The Vexxer (2007) - IMDb


The Vexxer: Directed by Cyrill Boss, Philipp Stennert. With Oliver Kalkofe, Bastian Pastewka, Joachim Fuchsberger, Christiane Paul. The Vexxer is back. The notorious criminal mastermind wants to murder seven people in one day. Inspectors Even Longer and Very Long will do everything in their...




www.imdb.com





German comedy.


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> I watched that on a flight from Istanbul to London


Is the new Istanbul airport as beautiful as I have read? 

It was built fairly far from the city, I wonder how convenient it is in this regard.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Tove *(2020)
Tove Jansson biopic (the creator of Moomin)


----------



## Chat Noir

_Nóż w wodzie_ (Knife in the water), Roman Polanski, 1962.

Polanski's first feature. Has a strong _Plein Soleil_ vibe, likely down to the setting. Very well photographed with consideration. It relies mainly on natural lighting which is summer and outdoors, so ideal. Well-written dialogue too, with a good scene in the hold of the boat when they shelter from the storm. There is no 'lead' because it's a three-hander, but the older male lead is really irritating, as he's perhaps meant to be. The woman is the most tanned Polish woman I've ever seen. She's _jolie-laide_, but attractive with her odd, but pleasing features and cat-eye glasses, probably because she also cavorts about in a bikini a lot.

Being 1962 it has a strong fifties feel (as does Plein Soleil), certainly in the jazz soundtrack. Yet the film feels new-wave as well.Good film.


----------



## Chat Noir

eljr said:


> This filmed surprised me by it's extensive nudity broadcast during prime time on a basic cable network.


I love this film. The Roy Ayres sountrack is excellent. That scene at the beginning where she goes back to the house with the kingpin gave me a start when I first saw it.


----------



## Malx

eljr said:


> Is the new Istanbul airport as beautiful as I have read?
> 
> It was built fairly far from the city, I wonder how convenient it is in this regard.


I'm afraid I can't pass any comment regarding the conveinience of the new airport as the flight I'm referring to was before it opened.
My daughter has been a couple of times since its opening and whilst its twice as far out as Ataturk the roads are 'quieter' (a relative term in Istanbul) going into town so she found the travelling time not too much of an issue, but I guess it depends which part of the City you are travelling to.
She was also very impressed by the look of the place and the facilities available.


----------



## Flamme

An epic, creepy, autumny, halloweeny horror movie...10/10


----------



## perempe

*The Good Nurse (2022)*
Great movie, not just another one where Noah Emmerich plays a cop.


----------



## Chat Noir

*Il Sorpasso*. Dino Risi, 1962.

A classic of the Italian new wave. Stars Vittorio Gassman, Jean-Louis Trintignant, and Catherine Spaak.

There may well be extra nuances to the title and I understand the meaning for its surface reference, which is relevant to the entire film. Since an ongoing theme is that Gassman drives his little Lancia open top sports car too fast on the roads and is constantly trying to overtake cars whilst sounding the ridiculous musical horn.

It is what the Americans call a 'road movie' in the best sense. It's also a portrait of a post-war Italy moving from the traditional culture more towards an international 'youth' culture. Somewhat in the way you see in that Italian village in _Plein Soleil_. In some ways Trintignant's and Gassman's relationship is a little like that of the two from Plein Soleil, though neither of them has ill-intentions. Gassman's character is brilliant, seeming at first shallow and carefree, but gaining in depth and complexity as the journey progresses. Trintignant's is that of someone apparently on a set path, but who is actually handicapped socially. Now and again as he observes he engages in little soliloquies concerning what is happening.

This is comedy-drama, where you have light-heartedness pinpricked by something more weighty along the way. There are some hilarious scenes as they make their way from Rome along the west coast through Lazio and Tuscany. They visit relatives on-the-fly, where Bruno (Gassman) conducts himself in the most brazen way with people he's only just met and ends up getting everyone on his side. He's also observant and sees things precisely because he neither overthinks nor has false expectations. Even though his own background is more complicated than it first seems. Striking finale as well.

Catherine Spaak is young here. She might be dubbed (being French) though she did learn Italian and speaks it in later films in her own voice. She ended up quite underutilised after her run of good films in the mid-60s. Trapped in cheap exploitation films when Italy's film industry sank a little. She is very pretty and one of those natural actresses with little formal training.

Very enjoyable film with an undercurrent of social commentary.


----------



## perempe

*Smile (2022)*
A must for horror fans, but would recommend it for others as well. Great plot and ending.


----------



## SanAntone

*Whatever Works*

_Whatever Works_ is a 2009 American comedy film directed and written by *Woody Allen* and starring *Larry David*, *Evan Rachel Wood*, *Patricia Clarkson*, *Ed Begley Jr.*, *Michael McKean*, and *Henry Cavill*.










We've been going through Woody Allen movies, from the early ones on, and are coming to the later ones, many of which we've never seen. It's been a really enjoyable trip.


----------



## Chat Noir

SanAntone said:


> We've been going through Woody Allen movies, from the early ones on, and are coming to the later ones, many of which we've never seen. It's been a really enjoyable trip


I did this a few years back and enjoyed _Vicky Cristina Barcelona_ and _Midnight in Paris_. I haven't watched his latest ones.


----------



## SanAntone

Chat Noir said:


> I did this a few years back and enjoyed _Vicky Cristina Barcelona_ and _Midnight in Paris_. I haven't watched his latest ones.


We watched _Midnight in Paris_ yesterday and really enjoyed it,; and _Vicky Cristina Barcelona_ earlier in the week. It was good, but we enjoyed _Midnight in Paris_ was better more.


----------



## perempe

I like most Woody Allen films. I like Bullets Over Broadway from his earlier,
Match Point from his recent movies. I usually don't like when he stars.


----------



## Flamme

10/10


----------



## SanAntone

*Cassandra's Dream* is a 2007 thriller drama film written and directed by *Woody Allen*. Filmed in the United Kingdom, it was released in 2007 in Europe and in January 2008 in the United States. It was developed as a British-French-American co-production.










Hayley Atwell
Colin Farrell
Sally Hawkins
Ewan McGregor
Tom Wilkinson

Music by Philip Glass

This film was atypical for Allen, but very good.


----------



## eljr

The Brooklyn Net's did not play till 10 pm last night and this was on on from 8-10 so I watched it killing time. 
Brooklyn won!


----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> *Cassandra's Dream* is a 2007 thriller drama film written and directed by *Woody Allen*. Filmed in the United Kingdom, it was released in 2007 in Europe and in January 2008 in the United States. It was developed as a British-French-American co-production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayley Atwell
> Colin Farrell
> Sally Hawkins
> Ewan McGregor
> Tom Wilkinson
> 
> Music by Philip Glass
> 
> This film was atypical for Allen, but very good.


Interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Chat Noir

*La muerte de un burócrata* (_Death of a Bureaucrat_) - 1966, Tomás Gutiérrez Alea

A hilarious film. The Cuban equivalent of an Ealing black comedy. A satire on the utter frustration of bureaucracy. The lead actor, Salvador Wood, puts in a perfect performance as someone pushed from department to department, desk to desk with ineffectual and overworked bureaucrats, filling in nonsensical forms, trapped behind massive queues, just try try and get the necessary forms to re-bury his uncle. They had to exhume him at the start to get his union card with which he'd been buried as a mark of respect, but found out it was necessary to present it in order that his widow could qualify for a pension. From here it goes into the most ludicrous bureaucratic vortex. Leading to a centre-piece at some government department where he goes all Harold Lloyd.

The things that happen to him are truly farcical and even though he has the patience of a saint he is permanently on the edge of cracking up.

After watching I read a couple of reviews and the contemporary ones seem to have completely misunderstood this as a critique of Cuban society by writer/director Gutiérrez Alea. When in fact it is clearly a satirical critique of of any bureaucracy anywhere.


----------



## SanAntone

Latest Woody Allen movie we watched was _Sleeper_. It is interesting t see his evolution as a filmmaker.


----------



## perempe

*Sweat (2020)*
One of the best recent foreign films. This was my third movie about an influencer within a month or so after Hatching (2022) and Eighth Grade (2018). Highly recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

La dolce vita
Stays a master piece


----------



## eljr

A wonderful period romance film.


----------



## eljr

I also watched a second movie last night.










Not well acted, not a compelling story but interesting to see the old home and friends of young Ralphie as adults.


----------



## perempe

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt14444726/
*







*
*Tár (2022)*
Tár, a female composer-conductor is portrayed by Cate Blanchett. Haven't seen it yet, but this one is for us, guys!


----------



## eljr

perempe said:


> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt14444726/
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Tár (2022)*
> Tár, a female composer-conductor is portrayed by Cate Blanchett. Haven't seen it yet, but this one is for us, guys!


yes, hard to have missed the advertising campaign for this release.


----------



## Chat Noir

eljr said:


> yes, hard to have missed the advertising campaign for this release.


It seems I did miss it! Is it based upon anyone's story?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Mrs Pat and I just watched The Martian for the 3rd time (I think). It's good. That chap Damon can really act.


----------



## Tristan

perempe said:


> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt14444726/
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Tár (2022)*
> Tár, a female composer-conductor is portrayed by Cate Blanchett. Haven't seen it yet, but this one is for us, guys!


I cannot wait to see this. Planning on seeing it some time this week.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Chat Noir said:


> It seems I did miss it! Is it based upon anyone's story?


In know nothing about the film except that I have seen it advertised to the extreme.

_*Tár*_ (stylized as _*TÁR*_) is a 2022 drama film directed, written and produced by Todd Field. The film depicts the life and downfall of a renowned composer-conductor, Lydia Tár, portrayed by Cate Blanchett.

link

so I guess the answer to your question is yes.


----------



## Floeddie

eljr said:


>


I dropped it after 30 minutes. BB Thornton was too effective. Perhaps I should reconsider.


----------



## Chat Noir

Ingmar Bergman - _Sommeren Med Monika_, 1953.

Despite having watched a couple of Bergman's films in my student days I've only more recently investigated more films in the last five years or so. He never disappoints. Among the 'art' film directors who sometimes get over-praised, he truly deserves his reputation. There is so much humanity in the films without falling into over-sentimentality. And they can go dark. Yet in the 'happy' moments of this film it's such a tonic to see that naive enjoyment of summer love, the yearning for escape and release and freedom from the nasty world of work and control and conformity. Most of all from boredom. But then a grim reality that was always lurking underneath, because of prior histories, rears its ugly head. When you've been in these situations (and who hasn't?) it stings to watch it.

I've never really found boring bits in his films, because he (or his cinematographer under his direction) has a way of visually keeping your attention, along with the pacing of the editing and uses of montage. The filming of faces plays an important role in Bergman's films and here Harriet Andersson has a perfect face to be filmed, or photographed or painted.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Chat Noir

This was actually last night's film, but worth recording here to help save you an hour and half of life should you make the mistake of ever considering this.

_*The Sicilian Connection*_ (1972, Ferdinando Baldi). Director's name is probably an Italian version of 'Alan Smithee'. No wonder.

Stars Ben Gazzara, fresh out of the John Wayne sideboard school of wooden acting. Like a spaghetti western, but in 1972. It's basically a sort of rip-off of the French Connection, but the car chases are rubbish. Someone had a bit of money to spend though because they have three locations: Istanbul, Sicily and New York. There is one single good actor in it, the woman he gets to have it off with in Turkey who is beautiful and working for the Turkish secret service. For some reason, after building up her character, when they leave Turkey she's never seen again.

Then in Sicily there are bizarre close-ups of two women's mouths as they eat a sort of cream (ice-cream?) with fruit. Even though most people are speaking English, everyone is dubbed..into english. Gazzara seems to be dubbed! It doesn't help him, but even with his own voice he couldn't have saved this script. It was the most convoluted drug-smuggling deal I've ever seen in a film. Plus in the final car chase scene his car suddenly changed to a different model. 

We discover that rich, posh people are behind drug operations, so there was a bit of reality in it. Otherwise avoid like a rectal examination.


----------



## SanAntone

This week:

The 400 Blows
Songwriter
Take the Money and Run
Stardust Memories


----------



## eljr

Floeddie said:


> I dropped it after 30 minutes. BB Thornton was too effective. Perhaps I should reconsider.


It can be a bit... crude but it's certainly the funniest Christmas movie of all time.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## SanAntone

*My Dinner with Andre* is a 1981 American comedy-drama film directed by *Louis Malle*, and written by and starring *André Gregory* (Andre) and *Wallace Shawn* (Wally). The actors play fictionalized versions of themselves sharing a conversation at Café des Artistes in Manhattan. The film's dialogue covers topics such as experimental theatre, the nature of theatre, and the nature of life, and contrasts Wally's modest humanism with Andre's spiritual experiences.










We saw this in 1982 when it first came out and loved it. I've often wondered if I would feel the same years later, but never saw it again until last night. We loved it even more.


----------



## Flamme

Strange but good. 9/10


----------



## SanAntone

*Red River* is a 1948 American Western film, directed and produced by *Howard Hawks* and starring *John Wayne* and *Montgomery Clift*. It gives a fictional account of the first cattle drive from Texas to Kansas along the Chisholm Trail. The dramatic tension stems from a growing feud over the management of the drive between the Texas rancher who initiated it (Wayne) and his adopted adult son (Clift).


----------



## Barbebleu

End of Watch - Jake Gyllenhall. Gritty but good.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


>


They made an opera out of this. See contemporary opera section .


----------



## SanAntone

Rogerx said:


> They made an opera out of this. See contemporary opera section .


I've got my virtual ticket for the Met's HD Live at Home performance on Dec. 10th.


----------



## Rogerx

SanAntone said:


> I've got my virtual ticket for the Met's HD Live at Home performance on Dec. 10th.


 We seeing it also at December 10th cinema .


----------



## Chat Noir

*Close Up* (1990, Abbas Kiarostami)

A second viewing. This is what film is for and there's trickery and revealing the trickery of film language at the same time; in the same story and at the same time, see-sawing you between real and dramatised. It's a really sympathetic humanising of a people and society far away from the western mentality (in Iran only 10 years after the revolution). In the end a universalising and humbling sort of experience all-round.

The story is based upon real events and bizarrely even portrayed by most of those who were involved. So the line between reality and dramatisation is already blurred from the start. It is poetic and philosophical and lightly touches on sociological themes.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> They made an opera out of this. See contemporary opera section .


I am aware. Just last night I pondered attending but rejected the idea as Mr. Glass did not write the score.


----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> I've got my virtual ticket for the Met's HD Live at Home performance on Dec. 10th.


I would love to see it at home but I am not allowed. Very frustrating. The theater simulcast is further than is Lincoln Center so I guess I'll be missing it. It's something I would watch at home but not go to Lincoln Center to see.


----------



## Jumber

Last night we saw _Neruda_, which centered on the poet's political activities, his second wife, and his attempt to escape Chile. Pretty good but with a hefty dash of magical realism, which I don't especially enjoy. Also, the narrator kept lulling me to sleep.

____
https://apix-drive.com/en/hubspot


----------



## eljr




----------



## SanAntone

*The Magnificent Seven* is a 1960 American Western film directed by *John Sturges*. The screenplay by *William Roberts* is a remake – in an Old West–style – of *Akira Kurosawa*'s 1954 Japanese film _Seven Samurai_ (itself initially released in the United States as The Magnificent Seven). The ensemble cast includes *Yul Brynner*, *Steve McQueen*, *Charles Bronson*, *Robert Vaughn*, *Brad Dexter*, *James Coburn*, and *Horst Buchholz *as a group of seven gunfighters, and *Eli Wallach* as their main antagonist.


----------



## pianozach

Just got back from a matinee for BLACK PANTHER: WAKANDA FOREVER.

Nice film, presses all the buttons.

I enjoyed the score, which encompassed so many different subgenres of music.

There was even some polychromatic stuff there. There was plenty times of the use of primitive instruments, and non-even tempered tuned percussion.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Rebels of the Neon God* (1993) - dir. Tsai Ming-Liang


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## SanAntone

*Tin Men* is a 1987 American comedy film written and directed by *Barry Levinson*, produced by Mark Johnson, and starring *Richard Dreyfuss*, *Danny DeVito*, and *Barbara Hershey*.

It is the second of Levinson's tetralogy "Baltimore Films", set in his hometown of Baltimore, Maryland, during the 1940s, 1950s, and 1960s: _Diner_ (1982), _Tin Men_ (1987), _Avalon_ (1990), and _Liberty Heights_ (1999).










I watched _Liberty Heights_ a couple of weeks ago, and plan on watching _Diner_ and _Avalon_ soon. I wish Levinson had *written and directed* more of his films since after Woody Allen I enjoy his more than others. Often he will produce and direct, or just direct, and early in his career he was the writer, only - but aside from these four and maybe a couple of others he hasn't written and directed, ala Woody Allen.


----------



## Rogerx

In 1644 Molière is 22 years old. His theater is bankrupt. He is prosecuted by his creditors and ends up behind bars. After his release, he disappears into thin air. At least, that's what the historians claim. There is no trace of Molière for months, until he turns up somewhere in the province. He then travels all over France with his theater company before returning to Paris in triumph. What happened during the period that Molière disappeared?


----------



## eljr




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Metropolis* (1927) - dir. Fritz Lang


----------



## eljr

Andrew Kenneth said:


> *Metropolis* (1927) - dir. Fritz Lang
> 
> View attachment 179980


Very cool. I am halfway through it. I almost resumed it last night but instead listened to some Gershwin.


----------



## PeterKC

eljr said:


>


In my top 3!


----------



## eljr

PeterKC said:


> In my top 3!




Absolutely. A must see for anyone who is unfamiliar.


----------



## perempe

*The Banshees of Inisherin (2022)*
With Brahms' songs.


----------



## perempe

eljr said:


>


I'll watch this.


----------



## Chat Noir

_*L'assassino*_, Elio Petri 1961.

Petri's first feature, starring Marcello Mastroianni.

This has strong vibes of both French existentialism, which really kicked off in the arts around that time, and also the proto-existentialism of Kafka/Dostoevsky. The form of seamless flashback technique used works really well and by far the best performance is by Mastroianni, but this is because he has the best character and the best dialogue.

The one I watched was on Arte, but no subs for Italian, so I had to watch the French dubbed version. Micheline Presle was clearly speaking French anyway becauseyou could see it in her lip movements! Mastroianni was also dubbing himself. The film has a jazz soundtrack by Piero Piccioni (who also scored Godard's _Le Mepris_).


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## PeterKC

A hilarious send-up of Vargas-Llosa's novel Tia Julia y el Escribador, set in New Orleans. A great soundtrack by Winton Marsalis.


----------



## PeterKC

eljr said:


> Absolutely. A must see for anyone who is unfamiliar.


"and how are you Mr. Wilson."


----------



## perempe

Garden State recommended by *eljr*.


----------



## JessieJim

I've rewatched Harry Potter


----------



## Rogerx

I hope and wish that no parent has to go trough this ordeal.


----------



## Chat Noir

JessieJim said:


> I've rewatched Harry Potter


I've never even watched it.


----------



## pianozach

Chat Noir said:


> I've never even watched it.


Both the *Harry Potter* series of books, and the film series are pretty neat.

Both media versions start simple, and evolve and grow as the participant evolve and grow. Every book is thicker than the last.


----------



## Chat Noir

pianozach said:


> Both the *Harry Potter* series of books, and the film series are pretty neat.
> 
> Both media versions start simple, and evolve and grow as the participant evolve and grow. Every book is thicker than the last.


I read two of the books to a child. They're drivel. That so many people who are younger adults still like them is understandable, since youth nostalgia is strong. I am concerned though by the number of adults reading these (quite heavily in language learning circles) and talking about them as though they're like the works of Norman Mailer. It suggests reading ability has plummeted.


----------



## Floeddie

Chat Noir said:


> I read two of the books to a child. They're drivel. That so many people who are younger adults still like them is understandable, since youth nostalgia is strong. I am concerned though by the number of adults reading these (quite heavily in language learning circles) and talking about them as though they're like the works of Norman Mailer. It suggests reading ability has plummeted.


The author doesn’t get it. Harry Potter does not behave like an average man what shoes are in my woman written by a woman who is playing peekaboo with me a little table.


----------



## Chat Noir

Floeddie said:


> The author doesn’t get it. Harry Potter does not behave like an average man what shoes are in my woman written by a woman who is playing peekaboo with me a little table.


I don't follow anything after 'average man'. What do you mean?


----------



## eljr

very entertaining 
*Barry Fitzgerald*, stole the show


----------



## Floeddie

Chat Noir said:


> I don't follow anything after 'average man'. What do you mean?


I actually didn't like harry potter. JK Rowling is clueless as to what it is to be a young boy.... what I wrote deteriorated into drivel on purpose


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Sátántangó* - 1994 (dir. Béla Tarr)


----------



## eljr




----------



## LKB

I watched some of _Birdemic _last night. 

l need to see the remainder of the film to render a final opinion, but I'm already certain of it surpassing anything by Bergman, Fellini, Scorsese or ( in spades ) Terrence Malick.


----------



## Craveoon

I watched Kung Fu Panda 3 recently lol. That's how slow I am wrt catching up with movies.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bulldog

eljr said:


>


I liked this movie, and Corey's character was a good sport. That's a rare quality in folks these days.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Laal Singh Chaddha* (2022) (_on netflix_)
bollywood remake of Forest Gump


----------



## eljr

This film had me completely befuddled as a kid. It was so strange.


----------



## PeterKC




----------



## eljr

Bulldog said:


> I liked this movie, and Corey's character was a good sport. That's a rare quality in folks these days.


I think it more common today than in the past. That said, it is very rare as competition for food and mating rights has often been a violent struggle.


----------



## Wood

EDITH CARLMAR 1959 The wayward girl (Norway)
A refreshing coming of age in nature film which was so much more modern than those entertaining and yet flawed films coming from England's public schoolboy set at the time. Also remarkable to see the literally titular Liv Ullman in such a role so early on. The lack of judgement and prejudice from Carlmar shows her to be one of the greatest directors of the time. It's a shame that this was her last pop.


----------



## Rogerx

The Queen, was on television


----------



## pianozach

Had to take an funeral trip across country, so I watched a few films on the plane trips.

*Superpets*,
*Paws of Fury*, and 
some other film that was entertaining and forgettable.


----------



## FrankE

Life of Brian, of course.


----------



## perempe

*Beautiful Girls (1996)*
Similar to Garden State (2004), great cast.


----------



## eljr

This morning, as usual:


----------



## eljr

Tonight:


----------



## Merl

Watched this rubbish last night. Hilariously bad script, some passable acting and budget CGI. I do love a crap movie. Lol


----------



## pianozach

We went to an actual movie theater to see *AVATAR: THE WAY OF WATER* yesterday.

In *3D*.

Visually stunning (as was the first AVATAR film), but possibly a bit light on actual plot. A few things didn't really make a lot of sense when you think them through, but whatever.

They managed to find a way to bring back two characters that died in the first film, one of them being the villain. I guess that he was such a great bad guy that they felt it was a great idea. And he continues to be a great bad guy. Bad, bad, bad. Almost irredeemably bad. Almost.

So they left a couple of loose ends at the conclusion of the film, so you can bet that there will be an AVATAR 3.


----------



## Chat Noir

_Viaggio in Italia_ (Voyage in Italy) - Roberto Rossellini, 1953.

An Italian film, but the dialogue is in English. 

Ingrid Bergman and George Sanders as an 'English married couple' in Napoli staying at a house which belonged to Sanders' recently deceased uncle and which they plan to sell before returning. They are ill-suited and the marriage has run aground after a short time. So apart from the few soirées they attend together, even though they end up separated even there, they spend much time apart...

Rossellini was apparently only feeding the lines to the cast shortly before filming each scene. Which explains the delivery. I just wondered why. The film is cited as a major influence on the nouvelle vague, French and Italian (and I already knew that it was actually Italian cinema which spearheaded this) and was considered as a decisive break with 'neo-realism' and towards a less structured style of plotting. So praised by the usual suspects: Godard, Truffaut, Chabrol...

George Sanders is brilliant as always. Bergman is not quite as good; she's more playing an obvious character, whilst Sanders is partly himself or at least the public image of himself as a suave, but somewhat troubled character suffering world-weary ennui. It is a bit strange that they are 'an English married couple' when she has an obviously Swedish-inflected accent. Which no-one ever mentions. 

The ending is a bit brisk and unbelievable. As though it wanted to at least make a nod to the films it was trying to avoid and break with.


----------



## Branko

Not the last film I watched, but one of the more recent ones.

_Untouchable_

Sitting on the fence about this one. I am swinging between "predictable", "profound", "surprising", "stereotyping", "moving" and more. Still, it is based on a real life story which in some ways puts a lid on my doubts. But on the other hand, it is exactly this which makes me feel uncomfortable - as if I am a voyeur. Is it ok to commercialize this as a movie (not a documentary) and to drag someone's private life into the open like this (even if they supposedly consented), acted out by other people? Does it not somehow trivialize the uniqueness of a human being? How can someone else assume to know how to portray this unique person we are then supposedly being told about, even if it is done with best intentions? I feel equally conflicted about the film Shine which is showing the pianist David Helfgott's life story. But then I guess most viewers are aware of these issues and would know how to view a film like this.

A beautiful ending though.


----------



## FrankE

The Gentlemen (2019)
Hugh Grant not playing Hugh Grant.








The Gentlemen (2019) - IMDb


The Gentlemen: Directed by Guy Ritchie. With Matthew McConaughey, Charlie Hunnam, Michelle Dockery, Jeremy Strong. An American expat tries to sell off his highly profitable marijuana empire in London, triggering plots, schemes, bribery and blackmail in an attempt to steal his domain out from...




www.imdb.com


----------



## FrankE

The Man from U.N.C.L.E. (2015)
Hugh Grant playing Hugh Grant.
Guy Ritchie must have got a Groupon deal on Hugh








The Man from U.N.C.L.E. (2015) - IMDb


The Man from U.N.C.L.E.: Directed by Guy Ritchie. With Henry Cavill, Armie Hammer, Alicia Vikander, Elizabeth Debicki. In the early 1960s, CIA agent Napoleon Solo and KGB operative Illya Kuryakin participate in a joint mission against a mysterious criminal organization, which is working to...




www.imdb.com


----------



## Art Rock

Salt is a 2010 American action thriller film directed by Phillip Noyce, written by Kurt Wimmer, and starring Angelina Jolie, Liev Schreiber, Daniel Olbrychski, August Diehl and Chiwetel Ejiofor.

We watched it yesterday on TV. Very entertaining.


----------



## Wood

Rogerx said:


> The Queen, was on television


Did you watch it?


----------



## PeterKC

"Where does it hurt you baby?' In my ears!!"


----------



## Rogerx

Wood said:


> Did you watch it?


Yes we did .


----------



## Flamme

Pretty epic 10/10


----------



## Wood

Rogerx said:


> Yes we did .


And what we did think of the direction, cinematography, _mis en scene_, acting, music &c?


----------



## Haydn70

eljr said:


> This film had me completely befuddled as a kid. It was so strange.


I love the Mystery Science Theater 3000 version!


----------



## Haydn70

Chat Noir said:


> It seems I did miss it! Is it based upon anyone's story?


No, it is not based on a real person.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Flamme said:


> Pretty epic 10/10


what is this? No image posted.


----------



## Haydn70




----------



## Chat Noir

Haydn70 said:


> No, it is not based on a real person.


That's what I meant! Someone's life story.


----------



## Chat Noir

_*Le Maître d'école* _(Claude Berri, 1981)

From a very respectable director, a starring vehicle for French comedian Coluche. So this would have been not long after his well-publicised run for French president, which led to death threats and all kind of nefarious state-led mayhem against him, with the Giscard D'Estaing regime turning a blind eye.

This film is what people nowadays call a 'feel-good film', but far less politically disengaged than these films tend to be now.


----------



## Branko

Billy Wilder
Stalag 17


----------



## Ulalume!Ulalume!

my top films watched in 2022
1. Leave Her to Heaven (1945)








2. Midnight Lace (1960)








3. Sudden Fear (1952)








4. Cast a Dark Shadow (1955)








plus so many I watched, enjoyed but forgot the title


----------



## Flamme

eljr said:


> what is this? No image posted.


----------



## Itullian

Godfather 1, 2 and 3


----------



## CnC Bartok

Il Boemo, Czech-Italian film about Josef Mysliveček. Worth seeing when it comes to town, a wonderful homage to a very fine composer.


----------



## FrankE

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels (1998)
(Grant-free Guy Ritchie film)








Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels (1998) - IMDb


Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels: Directed by Guy Ritchie. With Jason Flemyng, Dexter Fletcher, Nick Moran, Jason Statham. Eddy persuades his three pals to pool money for a vital poker game against a powerful local mobster, Hatchet Harry. Eddy loses, after which Harry gives him a week to pay...




www.imdb.com


----------



## RobertJTh

Just tonight, Topsy Turvy by Mike Leigh - about Gilbert & Sullivan. Really enjoyable and a terrific image of a bygone era.


----------



## HenryPenfold

_Låt den rätte komma in_

A Swedish modern vampire story. Scary and gruesome. Billed as a romantic horror movie. In Swedish with no English subtitles but it was easy to follow the story.


----------



## pianozach

RobertJTh said:


> Just tonight, Topsy Turvy by Mike Leigh - about Gilbert & Sullivan. Really enjoyable and a terrific image of a bygone era.


A fine film about a fine operetta team.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Strange World *(2022)


----------



## Haydn70




----------



## perempe

*A League of Their Own (1992)*
I wached it for the 1st time. Highly recommended.


----------



## pianozach

perempe said:


> *A League of Their Own (1992)*
> I wached it for the 1st time. Highly recommended.


I've seen it once and found it to be entertaining and well made. *Penny Marshall* is an underrated director.


----------



## Flamme

I was sceptical but wow...10/10


----------



## Chat Noir

_Nothing Sacred_ (William Wellman., 1937)

Pre-war Technicolor screwball comedy with the chameleon-like Fredric March (same year as his Oscar-winning Dr Jekyll & Mr Hyde) and the delightful Carol Lombard as a young woman wrongly diagnosed by a local quack as suffering from Radium poisoning, so that Fredric March, scoop journalist on a paper whose reputation he keeps sullying with dubious stories turning into farce scandals, brings her to New York to 'redeem himself'.
Music is by Oscar Levant (sounds like Gershwin) and there is an appearance by Raymond Scott's jazz band, who is a now forgotten pioneer of electronic musical instruments and wrote many tunes which ended up being the backbone of the Warner Brothers cartoons soundtrack.


----------



## FrankE

L'armée des ombres / Army of Shadows (1969)








Army of Shadows (1969) - IMDb


Army of Shadows: Directed by Jean-Pierre Melville. With Lino Ventura, Paul Meurisse, Jean-Pierre Cassel, Simone Signoret. An account of underground resistance fighters in Nazi-occupied France.




www.imdb.com


----------



## That Guy Mick

Northmen is a tale of pre-Medievals who were ill-mannered and woefully unkempt even by the standards of the time. A shoe in for an Academy if Best War-cry was a category (though the wolf-howls emitted from the drooling lips of wide-eyed and soiled faces was quite impressive, too). The swords were sharp and swung with much contempt for the target, with a motivation for revenge, blood-lust, or alleviation from the TV-less boredom that pervaded the stone-age populace. If you noted no mention of intrigue and embraceable qualities among the characters in my description, then you'd be on to something.

When the protagonist was close to the possibility of fulfilling the plot; garnishing a simple and much needed admiration, he waded into the precipice of annihilation among his foes with a regard for safety that would cause a simple-minded toddler to blush, and left the weary viewer wondering what form of theatrical device would deliver him from complete doom, and deliver the viewer from watching the painful existence of those who had yet to discover the invention of hair shampoo and eating utensils.


----------



## FrankE

Being There (1979)








Being There (1979) - IMDb


Being There: Directed by Hal Ashby. With Peter Sellers, Shirley MacLaine, Melvyn Douglas, Jack Warden. After the death of his employer forces him out of the only home he's ever known, a simpleminded, sheltered gardener becomes an unlikely trusted advisor to a powerful tycoon and an insider in...




www.imdb.com


----------



## Merl

I'm currently watching this absolute shocker of a movie on Sky's Sci-fi channel. Not to be confused with the Marvel films this is Poundland Thor complete with polystyrene hammer, moulded plastic artifacts (you can see the mould joins), hilariously bad backdrops, super-wooden actors, a script written by one of the least literate children in my class, awful CGI and inappropriate sound FX. I'm absolutely hooked on this appaling film and need to see it through just to see how bad it can really get. You've heard of B—movies? Well this is a Y-movie. The current fight scene actually had me in tears because it was so bad. Stupendously crap. Lol.


----------



## pianozach

FrankE said:


> Being There (1979)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being There (1979) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Being There: Directed by Hal Ashby. With Peter Sellers, Shirley MacLaine, Melvyn Douglas, Jack Warden. After the death of his employer forces him out of the only home he's ever known, a simpleminded, sheltered gardener becomes an unlikely trusted advisor to a powerful tycoon and an insider in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imdb.com


A favorite of mine. Sellars delivers a poignant and thoughtful character without shtick, pratfalls, or juvenile humor. 

And though released way back in 1979, it was a prescient foreshadowing of things to come.


----------



## Forster

The Pale Blue Eye (2022 Netflix)

Good cast (Christian Bale, Harry Melling, Toby Jones, Gillian Anderson)

Atmospheric locations (wintery Virginia)

Interesting premise (detective teams up with Edgar Allen Poe to investigate murder at West Point)

Plodding direction and only Melling convincing.

I lost interest until the climax, which seemed melodramatic (well, I thought, was that it?) so the twist was wasted.

Still, better than Glass Onion which was a turkey.


----------



## Malx

That Guy Mick said:


> Northmen is a tale of pre-Medievals who were ill-mannered and woefully unkempt even by the standards of the time. A shoe in for an Academy if Best War-cry was a category (though the wolf-howls emitted from the drooling lips of wide-eyed and soiled faces was quite impressive, too). The swords were sharp and swung with much contempt for the target, with a motivation for revenge, blood-lust, or alleviation from the TV-less boredom that pervaded the stone-age populace. If you noted no mention of intrigue and embraceable qualities among the characters in my description, then you'd be on to something.
> 
> When the protagonist was close to the possibility of fulfilling the plot; garnishing a simple and much needed admiration, he waded into the precipice of annihilation among his foes with a regard for safety that would cause a simple-minded toddler to blush, and left the weary viewer wondering what form of theatrical device would deliver him from complete doom, and deliver the viewer from watching the painful existence of those who had yet to discover the invention of hair shampoo and eating utensils.


Take out the swords (as far as I know) and you have an 1970's rock festival 🎸


----------



## Flamme

10/10


----------



## eljr

The movie is not much but Mila makes clear she is the most beautiful woman on the planet.


----------



## eljr




----------



## FrankE

Der Untergang (2004)








Downfall (2004) - IMDb


Downfall: Directed by Oliver Hirschbiegel. With Bruno Ganz, Alexandra Maria Lara, Corinna Harfouch, Ulrich Matthes. Traudl Junge, the final secretary for Adolf Hitler, tells of the Nazi dictator's final days in his Berlin bunker at the end of WWII.




www.imdb.com


----------

